# IVF/FET in Aug'13' - Aug'14' buddies wanted!!*13 BFP's!!**Updates on first page**



## Plex

:hi: 

A little bit about me, Im 33, and have PCOS, Hypothyroidism and have had the added fun of being 'blessed' with secondary infertility after struggling for 4.5years to concieve my son. Its now been 20 months about since we started actively trying for #2. I went to the doctor in March 2012 who referred me back to the clinic where i concieved my son. Im now on my 12th round of clomid and fed up!! I have been accepted onto the egg share ivf programme but am now waiting for a match. 

It'd be great if anyone is going through ivf or icsi during the next few months that wants to chat and compare notes :D 

:flower: 
:dust:


*Our IVF journeys*

*Ababy4us* - :hugs: Onto next cycle :hugs: xx

*Adroplet* - Onto next cycle :hugs: xx


*Allika* - CD5 23rd August - U/S
On Bravelle and menopur
ER 31st August
ET 5th September
:bfp::happydance: hoping its a sticky bean![-o&lt;

*Angela.S* - Start Buserelin 25th January
Blood work 12th February
Baseline scan 13th February

*Becki09* - ICSI Short protocol start date 8th September
Baseline scan 18th September
Start Stimms 18th September
Trigger 30th September
ER 2nd October
ET 7th October
PUPO[-o&lt;

*Bettybee1* - :bfp::happydance: Stick little bean![-o&lt; 

*Bizzibii* - :angel::hugs: xx

*Breezie613* - ER 15th October
ET 20th October
:bfp::happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean![-o&lt; 

*Bundlesofjoy* - 10 snowbabies :cold:
Waiting for 2 cycles then onto FET 
We're all waiting with u :hugs:xx 

*Bunyhuny* - :angel: :hugs:xx
FET Jan 2014
ET 31st January

*Chickadeedee* - Pick up meds 16th September
Start BCP 29th August - 18th September
Start Stimms 21st September
Blood work and U/S 25th September
Trigger 1st October
ER 3rd October
ET 8th October
:bfp::happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean![-o&lt;

*ChloeNicolle* - Onto the next cycle :hugs: xx

*cntrygrl* - IUI
Start Menopur, Bravelle + Lupron 10th January


*Disneyfan88* - Base line scan 14th August,
Stimms 18th August - 26th August 150iu Gonal F + 150iu Menopur
23rd August - 27th August Ganirelix
Trigger 27th August
ER 29th August 
4 normal embies!! 3 :pink: and 1 :blue:
ET 10th October
:bfp::happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean![-o&lt;

*Dovkav123* - :hugs: Onto next cycle :hugs: xx

*Eveclo* - Start Gonal F 150iu 26th November
US 2nd December
EC 10th December
ET 13th December
OTD 27th December [-o&lt;

*Flagirlie* - Start Lupron 19th October
Baseline scan 5th November
Start Gonal f/Menopur 2nd November
ER 12th November
ET 15th November
Otd 27th November
:bfp::happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean[-o&lt;

*Goldfish* - :hugs: onto next cycle :hugs: xx

*Hanawanabump* - :hugs: onto next cycle :hugs:

*Hennapop* - 2:cold: FET scheduled for Jan 2014

*Hope formal* - Start 23rd July Buserelin and Gonal F
5day scan 12th August
9day scan 16th August

*Hopefulcat* - :hugs: Hoping third times the charm :hugs: xx

*Izabela* - :hugs: onto next cycle :hugs: xx

*JessicaG121* - Dec FET 
ET 19th December
OTD 20th December [-o&lt;

*Katilbkr* - Onto FET Jan 7th 2014 :hugs: xx

*Kzee* - Baseline scan 22nd October

*Luciola* - 4:cold: FET in Feb 2014
ET 11th or 12th February

*LornaMJ*

*Lucie73821* - :angel::hugs:xx

*Lucinda7981* - FET
ET 5th February

*Luvoboe* - Start Stimms 24th August

*4Magpies* - Start DR 6th August
Stimms 20th August
1st Stimms U/S 26th August
ER/ET week commencing 2nd September
ET 9th September
4 embies
:bfp: :happydance: hoping for a sticky bean!! [-o&lt;

*MeganScott* - Onto next cycle:hugs: xx
App with Dr Palter 4th February
App with Dr T of SIRM 18th February

*MishC* - Meds arrive 10th September
Start Buserelin 22nd September
Base line scan 6th October
Hopefully then start Menorial aswell
Scan on day 9 of stimms and Gonari injection
EC 14th October

*Mission_mommy* - ET 27th August
:bfp::happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean![-o&lt;

*Mrs T* - :hugs: onto the next cycle :hugs: xx

*Mwb2040* - :bfp::happydance: hoping for a sticky bean![-o&lt;

*Nearly2014* - :hugs: Now onto the next cycle :hugs: xx

*Nlk* - Start BCP 11th September
Baseline Scan 9th October
Start Stimms 16th October

*Panda fan* - ET 11th September
PUPO[-o&lt;

*Pisces87*

*Pleasant* - Baseline scan 16th October
u/s 18th October

*Plex* - 23rd October donate all eggs
Start Northisterone 27th December
Baseline scan 8th January
Start Menopur 225iu 9th January
 Upped dose of menopur to 300iu on 13th January

*PostalMon* - Start BCP 12th December
Injection Class 29th December
Start Lupron 1st January
Baseline scan 16th January
Start Gonal F 16th January

*Prayerful* - Baseline U/S 27th August
Start Lupron 20iu 27th August
Start Stimms 7th September
Trigger 16th September
ER 18th September
ET 21st September
:bfp: :happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean!![-o&lt; 

*Prayin4babies* - FET Jan 2014

*Rr2* - Start Lucrin 22nd August

*Rurin* - ICSI to start in January!

*Sammy1987* - Start 24th July, 
Start Stimms 15th August - 150iu Menopur
U/s 23rd August 
U/S 26th August
Possible trigger shot 26th August
ER 28th August?
:bfp::happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean [-o&lt;

*Samsfan* - Onto next cycle :hugs: xx

*Sekky* - Start BCP 1st August, 
Start DR 14th August,
Base line scan 5th September
Start Stimms 6th September,
Trigger 17th September
ER 19th September
ET 24th September
PUPO. OTD-9th October[-o&lt;

*Serenyx* - 2 :cold: we're waiting with u for next cycle :hugs: xx

*SmallTownGirl* - Ivf education day 27th December
Start BCP 24th December - 6thJanuary
Baseline scan 6th January
Start follistim 9th January
Trigger 18th January
EC 20th January

*Sunraybaby* - DR start 25th August
Start Stimms 10th September
 ER 20th September
ET 22nd September
PUPO. OTD-6th October

*Sunshine1217* - 20th October Start stimms
ER 1st November
ET 6th November
:bfp: Praying for a sticky bean!![-o&lt;

*Sunshine8* - :hugs: onto the next cycle :hugs: 
FET in Nov xx

*TeeinAZ* - Start Stimms 17th August - Repronex, Gonal F and Ganirelix
ER 29th August 18 eggies! 9 embies!
ET 3rd September
:bfp::happydance: Hope its a sticky bean :hugs: [-o&lt; 
6 :cold: 

*Tcreasey88* - 1st Appointment 25th September


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. I start next week so not quite aug but I also have hypothyroidism :( 
My oh has severe oligoozoospermia so it's straight to icsi for us xxx


----------



## ababy4us

Hi there! I am doing my first IVF in September. My history is in my siggy, I'm still pretty clueless as to what I can really expect for my IVF but I'll be happy to share as I get info!!


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies! I haven't done clomid or IUI etc; because of my blocked tube(s) I was advised to do IVF (unfortunately unsuccessful). Hoping to try IVF again in September or October depending on whether I can get my tests and appts done in time or not!


----------



## Chickadeedee

We have been trying for 2+years. My husband was diagnosed with azoospermia (zero sperm in the ejaculate). Thankfully we found there was a blockage causing it. So we have frozen sperm/tissue from the mTESE and he now has 1.2 million sperm in his last SA (although ZERO motility). 
We are finally ready to start IVF with ICSI in August for a September transfer!!! :happydance:
The only thing holding us back from getting the exact calendar is the fact that for some reason I haven't had a period since May :growlmad: all kinds of bloodwork was done and the prescribed Provera for 7 days.. Normally you start your period 2 days after the last pill.. But nope, nothing! :nope: they made me wait a full two weeks before doing anything else because it can take up,to two weeks, and so tomorrow I get to call and find out what the heck is going on!!! 
So great to have a group going through IVF at the same time -- I am a complete novice! :shrug:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi chickadee my oh has only a few twitching sperm and a serious low count. How did they diagnose a blockage? 
Love having ppl that are cycling around the same time :) I start on Wednesday but will be DR for a longer time so u guys may catch up :) xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: 

Sammy - have you had any kind of treatment plan yet? x

Ababy - Im the same and in the dark about the actual way things will go, its exciting but nerve wracking! x

Goldfish - Fxd u get ur tests done asap :D x

Chickadee - weird about ur af hun - hope u get some answers 2moro x

afm Ive taken my final clomid tablets for this month and have a holiday booked over my fertile time so im hoping that may do the trick! 

Thanks for all the replies, really looking forward to sharing this journey :D xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hiya hope u enjoy ur time away :) 
Yes I start down regging on Wednesday. Feeling unreal still at the moment. 
Hoping ur clomid works for u :) xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 
me- no none issue, dh had low sperm count 
just started buserelin injections least week with hope to have egg collection next month


----------



## Chickadeedee

Sammy - we went to DH's normal urologist and he felt around the one teste that's left after he had cancer and he said it "felt" full - like men's after they have a vasectomy. So he then referred us to one of the top urologists in the East.. DH went in so the urologist could remove some tissue and hopefully sperm and while he was in there he found the actual blockage and fixed it!!! :happydance:
It has been quite a roller coaster of a journey over the past few years & I am so ready for it to be OVER :cry: 
I called the FS and they want me to come in tomorrow for another panel of bloodwork so hopefully tomorrow afternoon I'll have a new protocol!! 
Ababy - I have my calendar( no actual dates yet!) and list of meds but no clue what to expect! I have to call a nurse soon and have a telephone orientation and then go online and watch a video to show how the injections work :shrug: I've been putting it off :blush:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I start injecting Wednesday I'm so excited and scared at the same time. Good luck xxx


----------



## maddyr

I start my Lupron shots tomorrow morning. Super nervous!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I start injecting on Wednesday. I wish we knew why ohs has almost no swimmers. :( 
Good luck on ur cycle xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Is lupron for short protocol? Good luck xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi sammy what injections are you starting on Wednesday?
Sometimes there is no reason why they have no swimmers. But I have my own theories my dh has hardly any facial hair and not a very deep voice I think that must mean something:shrug:


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - I'm due to start IVF in August in my next cycle (I'm due on tomorrow so its the one after that).

I know the very basics of what happens shots, egg collection, sperm collection, implanting etc but I know nothing about the drugs.

Good luck to everyone whos starting now i'll look forward to hearing how it goes.

Also are you going private or NHS and how many eggs are you having implanted and what's your age.

:)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I start burselin on Wednesday. My oh has Crohn's disease he thinks its something to do with that but I think he has a blockage of some sort as the swimmers he does have (very few) prob less than 50 in a specimen are only twitching. Oh wont go to anyone to find out tho as he says he doesn't want to prolong the wait. But I think he's scared of a procedure. They have prep'd him for surgery to remove sperm just incase. 
We r funded mish so can only have one put back. I am 26. How about u. 
Xxx


----------



## MishC

sammy1987xxx said:


> We r funded mish so can only have one put back. I am 26. How about u.
> Xxx

I'm going private as i already have a daughter. I want 2 putting back in because i only want to do this once and this way there is a higher chance of success.

Does anyone know if they let you have more say if you're going private?

I have my appointment with the NHS doctor on Monday 5th August and from there go straight to the private clinic and get my nurses date (which is basically straight away) 

I'm 30


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I know private is pretty quick not sure how quick tho depending on how many tests uv already had. If uv had them all u will get a date for ur pre treatment scan and from there another appt for a consultation where u will discuss protocol. 
I think they try to get u to have one put back in but I think u can demand 2 just can't when ur funded. Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey sammy ah ok would the procedure be painful for him to find out? 
We are like a week apart a started buserelin last week mon.
Hey mishc AF is due tomorrow for me to:thumbup: I am funded by the nhs and am 30 and first ivf cycle so have been told they will only allow one back in. 
When its private you have more say on how many you can put back in


----------



## MishC

I've had all tests done and dusted. I had an ultra sound about 3 weeks ago and go for the final results on blood tests on the 5th.

I was told once i had my results i could pop along the corridor to the private section and i would get an appointment with the nurse and the would start me on my next cycle if that was what i wanted.

I will push for 2 a lot. I can get the IVF for free at another hospital but i'm willing to pay if they transfer 2 so i only have to do it the once.


----------



## MishC

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hey mishc AF is due tomorrow for me to:thumbup: I am funded by the nhs and am 30 and first ivf cycle so have been told they will only allow one back in.
> When its private you have more say on how many you can put back in

When do you start your IVF? :)

Whoow i really do hope i get 2 back in!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I started taking buserelin injections last week Monday, I have been told as soon as AF arrives to call clinic and I will start my gonal f injections so hoping to ave the egg collection mid aug
My cousin went private and as sh was paying they had no objections. I think when it's funded the clinics try and reduce risk of multiple birth it's a government initiative, well that's what my clinic said. What clinic are you going to?


----------



## ababy4us

Hey ladies! 

Do any of you have endometriosis? I have endometriomas in both ovaries and I'm concerned that even with IVF I won't be able to get pregnant. Also, have your doctors given you a percentage for success? My Dr. gave me a 38-42% chance of it working, I don't know if that is good or not.


----------



## Plex

*Sammy* - Ta hun, hope its a good holiday too lol and not too HOT! Cant cope in this heat :nope: when do you take ur first dr shot today? GL for that! Ur poor hubby, its not nice having medical stuff done to ur bits, hope its not painful :wacko:xx

*Bundle* - How are the dr injections going? Any s/e? xx

*Chickadee*- Thats great news that they fixed ur hubbys blockage :thumbup: Ive only injected myself once (trigger shot) and it was fine, totally got over my fear(I hope!) It did take me 30-45mins to do it though lol xx

*Madd* - Gl with ur lupron shots today! xx

*Mish *- I have no idea what meds i'll be put on, all i know is that the treatment will take 6-8weeks start to finish. Im egg sharing so ive reverted to NHS but i was private before due to having my son they only fund one cycle here too :( Im 33 xx

*Ababy *- Thats great odds where u r :) Where i am its only 25-30% so bout the same as usual, odds of multiples are about the same :wacko: xx

Im still waiting for an email from the clinic on Thur (the only day they do admin for egg sharing) hopefully they'll have a match for me so i can start treatment :happydance: xx


----------



## MishC

bundlesofjoy said:


> I started taking buserelin injections last week Monday, I have been told as soon as AF arrives to call clinic and I will start my gonal f injections so hoping to ave the egg collection mid aug
> My cousin went private and as sh was paying they had no objections. I think when it's funded the clinics try and reduce risk of multiple birth it's a government initiative, well that's what my clinic said. What clinic are you going to?

How exciting, i'm looking very forward to been in your position.

Brill I have everything crossed for 2 I just feel like there'll be more of a chance of 1 taking that way.

I'm going to Genisis in Leeds. 

ababy4us - No I don't have endometriosis. I have everything crossed for you though. I think that's quite a good % to be honest with you. I know the government say a 30% chance of it working is normal.

Plex - I didn't realise it took so long. I thought it was around 4 weeks. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nearly2014

Afternoon ladies,
I am very new to this - so glad to have found a group so quickly. 
A bit about myself - 31 years old, TTC 3 years 1 month now. DH - azoospermia because of a narrowing. Been for biopsy as well as TESA and luckily found sperm because of this. But because of this we have to go for 
the IVF, ICSI route. Will likely start beginning of August with the whole process. I know the basics of taking meds, monitoring ovulation, going for the
egg and sperm collection, implanting etc but nothing about the drugs...

So good luck to all and would love to compare notes.
:dust:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi plex I start tomorrow. 
Nearly 2014 we r having icsi too. Severe oligoozoospermia is our diagnosis but there is hardly any dorms at all. So wer pretty similar
Bundle of joy I presume it wouldn't be pleasant how did u find ur first injection. I'm aug a baby. xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey mishc you will get here soon at the beginning I never thought I would get here, we knew from 2010 that we would need ivf by with waiting list, a cock up with my results and needing to lose weight I am finally here. 

Ababy4us no I don't have endometriosis but the odds the dr gave you sounds about the norm.

Plex I would say the only side effect I might have had is tiredness and I can't be 100 % that its not because of work as I have been really busy. I would say that for me it does sting when it goes but it go's
How long have you been waiting for a donor match? What is it that they are matching? 

Nearly2014 welcome:flower:

Sammy I am a big baby I can't do the injections myself my dh has to do it.:blush::haha:


----------



## Plex

Mish - With you doing a private cycle i would imagine that it would be quicker than mine as my cycle has to be synced with someone else before i start down regging. x

Nearly - :hi: are you just waiting for af to begin treatment? x

Bundle - I'll be donating half my eggs to another lady so our cycles need to be in sync before we begin so i'll be on bcp for a couple of weeks. I started the process in Jan so its taking awhile, have had to have LOTS of tests but it'll be worth it in the end:D x


----------



## sunshine8

Hello everyone,

I hope I can you ladies. My (First) IVF treatment starts in August. We are unexplained. 

I will get the protocol next Monday. Will be great to share and compare notes with ladies in similar timeline.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Plex that's really nice of you to donate your eggs. Have you met the lady you will e donating to?

Hi sunshine welcome:flower:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Plex dh has just noticed a side effect have some bruising around my tummy.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Looks like I am starting the BCP today. I'll take that until 8/24. Then once I start AF, I will start my meds!! ER is scheduled for 9/10!!! :happydance: now we just need to pay for the cycle :dohh: :blush:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ah that's great news chickadeedee:happydance:


----------



## MishC

Bundles of Joy - Glad to hear you've made it. All the tests seem to take forever to go through. I had my first appointment in February and it's taken until 5th August to get the ok to go forward with the IVF. Like you I've known since Feb 2012 I would need IVF to have another child.

Plex - I didn't realise how complicated things could be. I'm glad you know what you're doing i'm only just getting my head around what will happen and what's suppose to be a good way to do things etc.

Sunshine - Hello - Exciting times :)

Chickadeedee - Excellent news. How do you know when to start taking the pill?


----------



## Chickadeedee

MishC - I went to the FS today for bloodwork because I haven't had AF since May... They tried jump starting it earlier with Provera but that didn't work. Not really sure the exact science behind it all, but I guess my numbers looked to be normal so they decided today was CD1?!?! So confusing..

Plex - that's awesome of you!!! Hats off to you for being so kind :hugs:

Nearly - welcome!! :flower:

Sammy - has DH been to a urologist for further testing? We were originally told our only option was DS or adoption but I did NOT give up and I'm glad I pushed it! Not that there is anything wrong with those options -- but I wanted to exhaust all of our options to have DH's biological baby first.. :blush:

Also, due to my age, we are putting THREE embabies back.. So nervous about that.. I'm actually worried we won't even get three fertilized... But I'm not going to stress right now!!!!


----------



## Goldfish

ababy4us said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Do any of you have endometriosis? I have endometriomas in both ovaries and I'm concerned that even with IVF I won't be able to get pregnant. Also, have your doctors given you a percentage for success? My Dr. gave me a 38-42% chance of it working, I don't know if that is good or not.

I have endo too! I had endometriomas in both ovaries, but had my left one removed and right one drained (it was too difficult to remove without damaging my ovary) in 2011. I had a course of Zoladex and it took 9 months for AF to come back, but then when it did my endometrioma started to grow back. That's not a bad chance of it working and you have age on your side (hopefully good quality eggs). Unfortunately my problem is compounded by my low AMH and I've already had a very poor response at my first IVF. Hoping to try again with a higher dose of stims this time to get more eggs and have a better chance.


----------



## ababy4us

Goldfish said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Do any of you have endometriosis? I have endometriomas in both ovaries and I'm concerned that even with IVF I won't be able to get pregnant. Also, have your doctors given you a percentage for success? My Dr. gave me a 38-42% chance of it working, I don't know if that is good or not.
> 
> I have endo too! I had endometriomas in both ovaries, but had my left one removed and right one drained (it was too difficult to remove without damaging my ovary) in 2011. I had a course of Zoladex and it took 9 months for AF to come back, but then when it did my endometrioma started to grow back. That's not a bad chance of it working and you have age on your side (hopefully good quality eggs). Unfortunately my problem is compounded by my low AMH and I've already had a very poor response at my first IVF. Hoping to try again with a higher dose of stims this time to get more eggs and have a better chance.Click to expand...


My doctor suggested we skip the surgeries and go straight to IVF while I still have time on my side. He said that if we did remove them that there is a chance we could make things worse and he felt that since I responded so well with the lowest dose of Gonal-F that I would respond really well when they doubled or even tripled the dosage for IVF. 

I guess I have a silly question. So can you have endometriosis in your uterus? I know the uterus has endometrial lining and endo is the result of that lining growing outside the uterus. What would cause your uterus to not be healthy for implantation?


----------



## ababy4us

Also, my AMH went from 0.35 to 0.94. Has anyone ever heard of it increasing? I'm now considered in the low/normal range instead of low low range. I didn't think your AMH could increase.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies, mind if I join? This will be our 3rd ivf. First was bfn, second ended in a rare double ectopic (both embryos implanted in my right tube). During the lap i had for the ectopic, the dr also discovered stage 2 endo, but he said he was able to remove it. We've also had one failed FET. We still have three frosties, but have decided to do a full cycle instead of another FET. 

I'm scheduled to start BC with my Aug cycle, and I will have my baseline apt and start stims Sept 23. I'm excited to join you ladies!


----------



## dovkav123

Hello!
I am new to this thread. I am doing green firtility treatment in August. It is IVF without meds and anesthesia. I'll be happy to share my story with you.

Yes, Lil did raised her AMH from .84-1.5. She wrote the whole supplement plan.
PLease find this journal:

BFP Journal: Lils' Gotta Lil Flo Rida?!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucie - Hi :flower: We'll only be about a month apart in cycles! Sorry to hear that you had trouble with the first two :hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

Chickadeedee said:


> Looks like I am starting the BCP today. I'll take that until 8/24. Then once I start AF, I will start my meds!! ER is scheduled for 9/10!!! :happydance: now we just need to pay for the cycle :dohh: :blush:

Hello Chicka,

I think my IVF cycle very closely sync with yours. My ER is scheduled for second week of September. Don't know the exact dates will get the schedule coming Monday. Will be great to compare notes.

Hello to everyone else and oodles of good luck and baby dust.


----------



## Plex

*Sunshine* - :hi: Lots of baby dust to you too hun - fxd for this cycle x

*Bundles* - No we're not allowed to meet, any child that is born as a result of me sharing can find out about me when they are old enough and get in touch. I feel your pain about the injections :( not good, are the bruises from where the needle has gone in then? x

*Chickadee* - :happydance: Yay! Not long now till ur stimming then? Def exciting times. Gosh ur cycles do sound confusing, bet ur glad the fs know whats what :) Least its all getting sorted no. 3 to be put back shows they want to give you the best chance which is great news :D x

*Mish* - The NHS waiting times are a joke :( hopefully though when u go private you get ur cycle quickly x

*Gold* - Do you have any idea yet of the meds you will be taking? x

*Ababy* - Its great that ur amh levels have increased, i think there is certain supplements to help but im not sure which. x

*Lucy* - :hi:Sounds like youve had a rough time of it hun :hugs: fxd for this cycle though hun! :dust: x

*Dovkav* - :hi: thanks for that link! GL for your cycle x

How is everyone? & What r your next steps? xx


----------



## Plex

strange question for all who have had previous ivf - could you get all ur meds in ur fridge? Im kinda worrying that im gunna have to buy another one cos ours is an undercounter type xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Most of my meds actually didn't need to be in the fridge. The boxes were rather small, and didnt take up very much room.


----------



## Plex

Thank god for that!! lolol xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

First injection tonight ladies I'm immensely worried now. 
I'm sure I'm just being a baby. Hope everyone is ok today. 
Plex only one of my meds has to go in the fridge. Even if they all did I got a bag with the meds and its by no means large and would fit on a shelf and be lots of room next to it 
Xxx


----------



## Plex

Gl Sammy!! Id imagine the first is the worst hun :hugs: Ur not a baby as im sure i'll be the same lol Its reassuring about the meds and fridge space - we can still have milk butter etc in that case then lol xx


----------



## GGhope

Hi Everyone!

Starting IVF August..currently on BCP pills for the next 2 weeks then start injections in 3 weeks. 

We have done 4 iui's-all failed and now onto 1st IVF. I have mild endo and my husband has low morphology. We will be doing IVF with ICSI.

Would love to hear as everyone progresses and wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## Plex

*Hope* - :hi: wish u the best of luck for your 1st ivf :thumbup: Im not sure when im going to start so i'll look forward to following ur journey too x


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck hope. 

Plex have u been told u have to store them all in the fridge. Do u know what ul be on xxx


----------



## Plex

havent got a clue as to meds for definate yet. Or as to where to store them. I do have a list of the standard donor meds which are - 2bottles of syranel or buserelin, 2 vials of pregnyl 5000iu and 24 ampules of menopur. Im hoping to have a clearer picture 2moro when the clinic emails me x


----------



## sunshine8

GGhope said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Starting IVF August..currently on BCP pills for the next 2 weeks then start injections in 3 weeks.
> 
> We have done 4 iui's-all failed and now onto 1st IVF. I have mild endo and my husband has low morphology. We will be doing IVF with ICSI.
> 
> Would love to hear as everyone progresses and wishing everyone the best of luck!


Hello Hope,

This will also be my first IVF . I will start my down reg 1 August, for 2-3 weeks depending on how I respond. We might be pretty close time-wise, will be great to compare notes.


----------



## Goldfish

ababy4us said:


> My doctor suggested we skip the surgeries and go straight to IVF while I still have time on my side. He said that if we did remove them that there is a chance we could make things worse and he felt that since I responded so well with the lowest dose of Gonal-F that I would respond really well when they doubled or even tripled the dosage for IVF.
> 
> I guess I have a silly question. So can you have endometriosis in your uterus? I know the uterus has endometrial lining and endo is the result of that lining growing outside the uterus. What would cause your uterus to not be healthy for implantation?

*ababy4us* -that's a really good sign that you responded well to a low dose of Gonal-F! My Dr suggested that the lap surgery I had 2 years ago probably contributed to me having low ovarian reserve (but of course we will never know that for sure, it might be the endo as well or other reasons). As for endometriosis in your uterus, I guess technically it's not endometriosis because your uterus is designed to have those cells and bleed when you have AF? I thought endometriosis is when the cells are just found outside the uterus... hope you know what I mean?



Plex said:


> *Gold* - Do you have any idea yet of the meds you will be taking? x




Plex said:


> strange question for all who have had previous ivf - could you get all ur meds in ur fridge? Im kinda worrying that im gunna have to buy another one cos ours is an undercounter type xx

*Plex* - The stim drugs for our first IVF was Gonal-F, but for the second one we'll try Fostimon. Not sure what the downreg drugs will be, but I don't think that's important. I had 4 boxes of Gonal-F plus 2 little boxes of Pregnyl (trigger drug) in the fridge and it wasn't too bad! If you want to save space, you can always just put the Gonal-F pen in the fridge (since that contains the drug), then keep the boxes and the needles outside (since they don't need to be refrigerated!).

*Everyone else -* good luck to those who've started their IVF process!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Plex let me know what they say when they email u :) xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi plex yes the bruising is just where the needle has been put in . Hope they send you all the info you need tomorrow. For me the only thing that needed to be refrigerated was the gonal f and that was three box did not take up much space on on half a shelf

Hi lucie, dokva and gghope 

I have never heard of green ivf so how do they down regulate you?


----------



## Nearly2014

Plex - jip just waiting for af to begin treatment... Nervous and excited at the same time...


----------



## Plex

STILL waiting for my email.....:coffee:


----------



## Plex

Nearly- exciting :happydance: do u have long left till af? x


----------



## Plex

For those who've done ivf before, do u have to draw up your own shots or are they pre-filled? 

Just had a call from the clinic and we go into fill out all the forms and stuff on the 2nd AUG!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies sorry I'm a little late to the party. I had first ivf in june and going to hopefully start first FET in August. 

Plex - my meds came in syringes and I had yo inject a certain dose each time. It was quite simple with the syringes I was given because it had a little dial telling me what id set to inject. (If that makes sense)


----------



## ababy4us

Goldfish said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> My doctor suggested we skip the surgeries and go straight to IVF while I still have time on my side. He said that if we did remove them that there is a chance we could make things worse and he felt that since I responded so well with the lowest dose of Gonal-F that I would respond really well when they doubled or even tripled the dosage for IVF.
> 
> I guess I have a silly question. So can you have endometriosis in your uterus? I know the uterus has endometrial lining and endo is the result of that lining growing outside the uterus. What would cause your uterus to not be healthy for implantation?
> 
> *ababy4us* -that's a really good sign that you responded well to a low dose of Gonal-F! My Dr suggested that the lap surgery I had 2 years ago probably contributed to me having low ovarian reserve (but of course we will never know that for sure, it might be the endo as well or other reasons). As for endometriosis in your uterus, I guess technically it's not endometriosis because your uterus is designed to have those cells and bleed when you have AF? I thought endometriosis is when the cells are just found outside the uterus... hope you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> *Gold* - Do you have any idea yet of the meds you will be taking? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> strange question for all who have had previous ivf - could you get all ur meds in ur fridge? Im kinda worrying that im gunna have to buy another one cos ours is an undercounter type xxClick to expand...
> 
> *Plex* - The stim drugs for our first IVF was Gonal-F, but for the second one we'll try Fostimon. Not sure what the downreg drugs will be, but I don't think that's important. I had 4 boxes of Gonal-F plus 2 little boxes of Pregnyl (trigger drug) in the fridge and it wasn't too bad! If you want to save space, you can always just put the Gonal-F pen in the fridge (since that contains the drug), then keep the boxes and the needles outside (since they don't need to be refrigerated!).
> 
> *Everyone else -* good luck to those who've started their IVF process!Click to expand...

Goldfish, yes I know what you mean and that's exactly what I was thinking. I guess I'm just scared that my uterus won't be embryo friendly. I've had the HSG and the Saline Sonogram which all showed my uterus to be healthy, no polyps or anything weird going on. I don't know for my husband and I this is our last and final attempt at biological children so I just really really need/want it to work (we all do, I know). We kind of can't really afford IVF but we are doing it anyways. Long story short, my husband is in the US Army and we are lucky enough to be stationed at a base with an excellent infertility dr who doesn't charge us for his services, the downside is the hospital on base doesn't have the facilities to do the ER and ET so every 3 months a group of us rent out a facility that they use to do all the IVF stuff and that's why some of it is out-of-pocket. All in all its a huge savings, about $8,000 for IVF with ICSI. I don't have to pay for meds or anything, thank goodness. We are on a time limit because my husband is getting out of the Army next July, so we only have two go's at this and its very nerve wracking.


----------



## bettybee1

:hi: PLEX

how are you doing ? when do you start your cycle ? x:flower:


----------



## Plex

:hi: BETTTY!!! :) 

Im good thanks! sick of waiting but still plodding on lol. I have an appointment on the 8th to do all the form stuff. Have u heard anything back about ur egg sharing? R u on ur second cycle now then? xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey :D !!! That's will mean ur matched wont it ?? 

I got matched in may!!!! Start in September on the egg sharing of this cycle fails !!! 

But yeah on my 2nd cycle now :/ !! Hoping it works!!!! And I don't need too egg share !!! 

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Really hope it means that :D

:happydance: Yay!!!! soooo glad ur matched - fxd u wont need to do it though :thumbup: 
Really sorry bout ur last cycle :hugs: xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I got matched instantly when my gentic testing came back as I have a rare blood group and their was loads off receipeints waiting and they had no donors for ages !! 

It's okay hun we have too be realistic national success rates are only 36.7 or something so hopefully it will b my turn now :D 
Last time I had day 3 transfer hoping for a blast transfer this time they have uped my dose and changed the stim drug & prescribed heparin for after EC :/ 

So feel v optimistic :D and positive :D !!!!!! 


You in ya last dose of clomid now ? Have you been ovulating every cycle on it ??? X


----------



## Plex

Wow ur a lucky girl :D think i may be waiting awhile lol 

Fxd u get ur blast transfer this time then! do you have any idea of when u'll be going in for the collection? 

Yeah last round o clomid, bloody stuff :growlmad: im having hot flashes in THIS heat!!??!! ive been suffering
I went to see the consultant on the 23rd April to fast track the egg sharing as i'd had a 60+ day period so hadnt ov'ed :grr: the last two have been normalish though so im hoping this one will be :D xx

On a different note, ive just been into asda to buy a maxi dress, picked up a few went to the fitting rooms and they're bloody shut! :devil: tell me whats the point in being open and selling clothes if u cant even try them on? :dohh:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi plex so glad u got ur appointment. :) 
Injections going ok first one was good second one was a little worse u swap sides so that side may be more sensitive. 
Emotions have run high today cried over a smoke alarm not stopping :s 
I can only imagine what il be like after more injections. Ur appt is just round the corner. I found it easier to wait it out by filling up my calandar and making plans for spare time. See people or go out or mow the grass but fill up ur time. I still couldn't distract myself but atleast I was busy 
Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun :D 

:( not looking forward to that s/e when i start, i get weepy as it is without my hormones being even more all over the place. Im off on my hols 2moro till next friday then working all week so hopefully the time will fly by (probably wont but hey :D) Do u have to have many appointments between now and ec? xxx


----------



## mwb2040

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. Me and DH have been TTC for exactly a year now and found out he has low sperm count (4m first test, 900k second test). We're starting IVF with ICSI this month, I just got AF two days ago. Very excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Mrs. T

I will start my first IVF cycle at the beginning of August. The nurse told me an IVF cycle usually lasts around 6 weeks so the procedure should happen in September. I am scared. I have gained weight since my pregnancy and subsequent miscarriage last year and haven't managed to take it back off. Plus I am going through some stressful life situations. I am worried all this could affect my chances. I was gonna put the IVF off for a couple months but I'm 38 and time is not on my side. So here I am waiting for my cycle to start next week. Eek!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Welcome everyone. 

Plex it really does depend how ur clinic works. U may find that it's a appointment to discuss all test results and next steps. I had a couple of appointments at the nhs hospital before my first with the clinic I had a pretreatment scan the day before my appointment then we discussed protocol and I started day 21 of that month. U then have meds delivered within a couple of days and book ur injection teach. 
Are u going anywhere nice? 

Mrs t try not to worry too much I was talking to a lady who was 38 for months and she had her first icsi and got pregnant so it really does happen. 

Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Plex said:


> Wow ur a lucky girl :D think i may be waiting awhile lol
> 
> Fxd u get ur blast transfer this time then! do you have any idea of when u'll be going in for the collection?
> 
> Yeah last round o clomid, bloody stuff :growlmad: im having hot flashes in THIS heat!!??!! ive been suffering
> I went to see the consultant on the 23rd April to fast track the egg sharing as i'd had a 60+ day period so hadnt ov'ed :grr: the last two have been normalish though so im hoping this one will be :D xx
> 
> On a different note, ive just been into asda to buy a maxi dress, picked up a few went to the fitting rooms and they're bloody shut! :devil: tell me whats the point in being open and selling clothes if u cant even try them on? :dohh:

My estimated EC will be the 5th of August ish !!! Could be earlier or later :/ 
Am
Moving house on the 7th of August so don't want it too fall on tht day a close shave tho ahha!!! 

Asif the changing rooms were closed !! The stupid idiots lol x


----------



## Plex

*Mwb* - :hi: good luck for ur first round xx

*Mrs T* - :hi: Not long till u start then hun, exciting :D xx

*Sammy* - Im just hoping things dont take too much longer and that i'll start bcp on cycle day 21 cos thats closer :) Im off to sunny cromer, we'll have a good seat for the thunderstorms that are coming that way at the weekend, in a caravan too which u cant hear urself think when its raining on it :wacko: xx

*Betty* - Eeek! ur close to ec already :D I know it might be difficult but take it easy when u move :hugs: I know, stupid asda! Went and got myself one today so dont feel as peeved as i did yesterday lol xx

Hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## ababy4us

Hey ladies!

I just started something last night to help fund our IVF. I know many of us are in the same situation where IVF is a hardship financially. There is a website called www.gofundme.com and basically you tell your story and share it on your fb (if you'd like) in hopes to get donations from friends or family. I know a lot of people don't agree with it but for me I figured we had nothing to lose and we could use the help. Please no harsh judgments, as I am only trying to help anyone I can. So far after less than 24 hours we have managed to raise over $200 and received so much support and good thoughts (that in itself is priceless). It was hard for my husband and I to make the decision to put our story out there like that but in a way its such a relief. Anyways, just wanted to share. <3


----------



## mwb2040

A couple of questions... Again, this is all new to me. I'm 30, DH is 27. 
I'm doing a SHG on Tuesday. I'm nervous, because I had an HSG done a couple of months ago and found it very uncomfortable. Has anyone done an SHG?
Also, they just told me today my insurance needs to do a day 3 FSH test. I did the bloodtest today on day 4. She said it should be fine. Anyone any experience? We just preferred to start this cycle instead of having to wait for day 3 next month. 

Good luck to everyone!! I hope we can all share some helpful information.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Day 4 is fine. 
And shg I have never heard of. What are they looking for. How is it performed. 
I didnt feel anything with the hsg. Took a couple of paras and ibrophen and found it ok but others have said it was horrible. 
I hope it's ok for u. Tues will be soon out the way. 
I panicked before my hsg and it was total unneeded hope this is same for u xxxx


----------



## mwb2040

SHG = sonohysterogram. Similar to HSG, but they only look at the uterus (not the tubes) and they use ultrasound instead of x-ray. They want to make sure it looks normal before they proceed with IVF. From what I've read, the HSG experiences range from no issues at all to extremely uncomfortable. At this point, I'll do anything!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

A internal ultrasound? 
I think itl be a breeze compared to hsg! 
Are u in America? I haven't come across the term but it may be called something different here. 
Infertility makes u do anything and everything lol xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey everyone
Shg I have never heard of it. My hsg was a nightmare, first time the nurse could not get the dye in but only realised that after 30 mins of prodding I was in so much pain. So it was cancelled. Second time still could not get the dye in but still only after 20 mins of poking then to be told i have a tilted uterus! 

AF arrived today:happydance: so start gonal f on Thursday


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Ladies. I've been lurking for quite a while, and I figured I'd finally post something. :)

DH and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years. I've been diagnosed with DOR. We've tried Clomid, we've tried Femara + IUI, and we just went through a failed IVF cycle. I'm gearing up for our second IVF attempt -- I start injections as soon as my next cycle starts (around August 17th or so, I think). We've decided to do PGD on the embryos this time around, so my embryo transfer will be delayed until early October.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies mind if I hop in?

Plex and lucie I recognize from othe threads. Hope everyone is fine?

My history is in my signature and am moving on to IVF 2. I start down reg on 15 August thru September 5 and start stimm afterwards. Hoping this time is it for all of us. I ve read thru the whole thread an congrats to all those who have already started.


----------



## Goldfish

*Bundles* - hooray for starting stims soon!

*Disney* - sorry to hear that, I have DOR too. With your first IVF, what stim and dose were you on? Are you on a new protocol for IVF #2?

*Sekky* - sorry about the BFN, good luck for the next round!


----------



## Plex

*Ababy* - Thanks for that link :D Its not something id do at the moment but def something to consider for the future - Hope you manage to raise enough for treatment! xx

*Mwb* - Ive had something similar called a HyCoSy last year which is basically an u/s version of a hsg. So had both my tubes flushed lol Will they be putting in any dye? Hopefully it will be ok somemild period type cramping but not much :hugs: xx

*Bundles* - :happydance: Yay!! not long now xx

*Disney* - :hi: Good luck! How much more will u have to pay for the pgd - I know its not cheap :( Hope it works for you :D xx

*Sekky* - :hi: yeah i think its from the may/june/july ivf thread, I left cos the process for the egg sharing is taking ages, i hoping to start at the end of aug too. xx

Im not up2 much cept hiding inside away from possible thunder storms lol xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hope that everyone is doing well.



Goldfish said:


> *Disney* - sorry to hear that, I have DOR too. With your first IVF, what stim and dose were you on? Are you on a new protocol for IVF #2?

My doctor had me on gonal-f 150 and menopur 150 daily. I stimmed for 8 days and added Ganirelix into the mix towards the end (including after the Novarel trigger). I started with 10 days of BCP the last time, too. I got 5 eggs retrieved, all mature. They were fertilized via ICSI even though DH has no issues. 4 fertilized normally, and all 4 made it to the the blast stage. We transferred a 5AA and a 4AA blast, and we froze two 6-day blasts (6AA and 4BB). We met with our RE a week ago and needed to decide if we wanted to try implanting our two frozen embryos or start fresh and try to preserve my fertility (at the ripe old age of 28). With DOR, we don't know how much time we have on our side.

This next cycle, we are skipping the BCP and are jumping right into stimming on day 1 of my next period (we took a cycle off to allow my body to rest a little). I will be on the same medications, but I will be starting with 5 days of ganirelix. I'm so grateful that my insurance covers my meds (since I reached my out of pocket max for the year) and that meds don't count towards my $7,000 lifetime benefit for infertility. That means that we have a lot to pay for procedure-wise this next time around. 

My doctor says that I responded to everything well, and I got the amount of eggs she was expecting, but she wants to try to get a few more more next time. She also has me taking Total Fertility vitamins, DHEA, Resvoxitrol, and Melatonin to help with egg quality (I took all of this leading up to my last egg retrieval, too).



Plex said:


> *Disney* - :hi: Good luck! How much more will u have to pay for the pgd - I know its not cheap :( Hope it works for you :D xx

Thanks! PGD is going to cost us about $5,000 (???) - I need to double-check on that, though. My doctor said that when embryos fail to implant, especially top grade ones, there is usually a chromosomal factor involved. She said that if we decide to do PGD, we should consider including the two frozen embryos at the same time.


----------



## Goldfish

*Disney* - That's great that you managed to get some good quality blasts to freeze! sounds like you responded quite well despite the DOR. Good luck for your next ivf! I'm going to be on the long protocol again due to my endo and anxious to get started again!


----------



## sekky

Happy Sunday ladies


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish said:


> *Disney* - That's great that you managed to get some good quality blasts to freeze! sounds like you responded quite well despite the DOR. Good luck for your next ivf! I'm going to be on the long protocol again due to my endo and anxious to get started again!

Thanks! I'm anxious to get started, too. Good luck to you as well! :hugs:


----------



## Nearly2014

Plex - Nope, hopefully not - I have polycystic ovaries as well, so cycle is not always regular.


----------



## Nearly2014

Sammy, hope all is going ok so far!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Nearly2014 it's going ok side effects going strong tho lol. How r u? Xxxx


----------



## sekky

Plex said:


> *Ababy* - Thanks for that link :D Its not something id do at the moment but def something to consider for the future - Hope you manage to raise enough for treatment! xx
> 
> *Mwb* - Ive had something similar called a HyCoSy last year which is basically an u/s version of a hsg. So had both my tubes flushed lol Will they be putting in any dye? Hopefully it will be ok somemild period type cramping but not much :hugs: xx
> 
> *Bundles* - :happydance: Yay!! not long now xx
> 
> *Disney* - :hi: Good luck! How much more will u have to pay for the pgd - I know its not cheap :( Hope it works for you :D xx
> 
> *Sekky* - :hi: yeah i think its from the may/june/july ivf thread, I left cos the process for the egg sharing is taking ages, i hoping to start at the end of aug too. xx
> 
> Im not up2 much cept hiding inside away from possible thunder storms lol xxx

Sorry it's taking so long. Have you been matched yet?


----------



## Mrs. T

Called in my day 1 on Saturday. I have my first ultrasound and blood work on Monday morning. Then I should be starting the bcp on Wednesday which will be day 5. Here I go! :)


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

I got a call from the nurse this morning. As for now the nurse asked us to collect the medication and start with down reg on 31 July. I continue taking the medication until 14 August or so. Overwhelmed a bit .

I have a query wonder if someone here could help please: 

The nurse instructed, that we keep the medication always under 25 degree temp. 

The thing is , I will be on a field trip on Friday and it involves bus travel, and often the temp in the bus exceeds 25 degrees. Any advice on how to keep the med below 25 degree-----lovely ladies please help...

I see many ladies on this thread with a similar timeline as mine. It will be great to compare note, and offer support.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 
That great mrs T:happydance:
Sunshine, have you got one of those little cool bags for picnics that should keep it cool. If not i am sure as long as your bag is not in direct sunlight it should be ok. Have you checked the weather for the day of the field trip?


----------



## sunshine8

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi everyone
> That great mrs T:happydance:
> Sunshine, have you got one of those little cool bags for picnics that should keep it cool. If not i am sure as long as your bag is not in direct sunlight it should be ok. Have you checked the weather for the day of the field trip?

Joy, thanks for your reply. Yes I just purchased a cool bag online, don't want to take any chance. 

take care


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck to those who are about start :) is everyone starting on long protocol? Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Clinic called I start gonal f on Wednesday 112.5 a day, then go for first scan the following tue.:happydance:

I am on the short protocol I think:shrug:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck. Wednesday will soon be here xxxx


----------



## ababy4us

I have a silly question. 

What is long protocol and short protocol?

I haven't had my IVF class yet and I'm just curious.


----------



## Plex

:hi: all 

Hope u are all doing well? Im looking forward to following everyones journeys as im thinking that i may not get a match to get started before Oct :( Feeling a little unsure of everything today and defeatist think i need a big glass of :wine: lol Just over a week left till I have my info session and i get a clearer picture of whats going on....I HATE waiting!! :grr:

Disney - I think its a great idea to have another fresh cycle and get as many good embies as u can through the screening to get ur bfp with embies to freeze :D Im keeping my fxd for u hun! xx

Nearly - Fxd ur cycle short this month :D xx

Sekky - Not yet, may take awhile to get a match i think.... Will know more about whats what in 10 days :) xx

Mrs T& Bundles - :happydance: Yay for starting on Wed xx

Ababy - Im not 100% sure but i think the long protocol is where u take bcp first then stimms and the short protocol is where u go straight to stimms? xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. 
Plex don't be disheartened a clinic told another lady it could 6 months and two weeks later she was matched. 
Ababy short is where u go straight to stimming and long is where u down reg for about two weeks and the stim. To shut ur body down. It is the preferred choice normally and short is normally for ppl with failed long attempts and ppl with pcos as they have a bigger chance of over stimulating. 

How is everyone today xxxx


----------



## ababy4us

down reg?

Sorry. I'm clueless to the intricate parts of this process.

My IVF isn't until sometime between September 19th-23rd. My Dr. had me start BCP this cycle and I am to stay on them until I have my baseline on August 28th, not sure if I'll start stimming then or what. That will mean I'll be on BCP for about 5 weeks. Does this sound normal?

Thank you for your help and explanation!


----------



## Plex

they keep telling me at the clinic that it could take months :( Im hoping not as i'll have no more meds after this month xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Cross ur fingers it could take months or it could take days. :) pma xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - I've not been on in a few days it's quite hard to get on here with my daughter. 

Plex - I have everything crossed they find a match asap.

Could someone tell me what stimming is and when you would start to do that?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Stimming is where the meds make ur ovaries produce lots of eggs. Rather than just one on ur own. 
It all depends on ur protocol that u get. 
Long protocol can be 6-8 weeks long from start to finish. 
Short is much shorter but I'm not 100% on all the details. 
Xxx


----------



## ababy4us

ahh ok thank you for the breakdown.

I must be on the long protocol since it will be about 8 weeks from start to finish. I think they may have put me on BCP for so long because of my endo and endo cysts. Maybe they are hoping to calm them down before putting them on steroids :haha:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes some ppl go on bcps first. Again unsure of reasons. Apart from when people egg share cos they need to be at same point. Xxx


----------



## MishC

Do you have any say on which protocol you go on? And if you're on the long protocol is it long because they put you on BCP first?

ababy4us - I have 101 questions too so between us we might get everything answered. :)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm not sure how Much say u have as I wouldn't doubt what the consultant said to
Me. I'm not on bcps and I'm on long protocol. 
I think every stage of the way u have far too many questions. Just make sure u right them down so u remember them xxx


----------



## MishC

I'm reading over what they do and all the different medicines they can use for each step. With me been a private patient (like everyone else) I want the best medicine so I don't mind paying that bit more if the success rate is higher.

I've opened a word document and started my long list of questions which actually isn't as long as I was expecting ...lol


----------



## sammy1987xxx

U just have to remember that the consultants want it to work as much as u do for there percentage of success. They won't advise u wrongly on protocol or meds. The more success they get the business they will get. Don't stress over that itl be one less thing u have to worry about. Xxx


----------



## MishC

I wasn't stressing just trying to get an idea of who had what and who found what worked well for them etc.

I agree with you that the consultants what the same outcome as we do and that they'll advise us on what they think will work best for us.

I know that legally i'm allowed 2 embryos transferring so i'm pushing for that. And I've also learned that Pregnancy rate is higher when appropriately growing day 3 embryos or day 5 blastocysts are transferred than with day 2 embryos or day 6 blastocysts. 

I'm just doing my research so I know what they're talking about and so I know the facts behind everything :)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I didn't know day 6 is less successful. 
They always hope to go to day 5 but it just depends on number of eggs and quality. It's all so worrying. Xxx


----------



## Mrs. T

I just had my day 3 u/s and b/w. Apparently the blood work looks good (didn't get the #s) but the ultrasound revealed my antral follicle count is low this month. Boo! During my past IUIs cycles, I always had counts of around 8 on one side and like 5 on the other. This month I only have 6 in total!!! 4 on one side and 2 on the other! WTF?! The nurse told me to start the bcp on Wednesday (CD 5) and then they will check my follicle count again next week. This is such a major downer right now. If it is still the same next week, I may decide to cancel this cycle and try again another month.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> :hi: all
> 
> Hope u are all doing well? Im looking forward to following everyones journeys as im thinking that i may not get a match to get started before Oct :( Feeling a little unsure of everything today and defeatist think i need a big glass of :wine: lol Just over a week left till I have my info session and i get a clearer picture of whats going on....I HATE waiting!! :grr:
> 
> Disney - I think its a great idea to have another fresh cycle and get as many good embies as u can through the screening to get ur bfp with embies to freeze :D Im keeping my fxd for u hun! xx

Aww, thanks! :hugs: Good luck with getting a match. Hopefully you'll get matched sooner than the clinic is anticipating. 




Mrs. T said:


> I just ha my day 3 u/s and b/w. Apparently the blood work looks good (didn't get the #s) but the ultrasound revealed my antral follicle count is low this month. Boo! During my past IUIs cycles, I always had counts of around 8 on one side and like 5 on the other. This month I only have 6 in total!!! 4 on one side and 2 on the other! WTF?! The nurse told me to start the bcp on Wednesday (CD 5) and then they will check my follicle count again next week. This is such a major downer right now. If it is still the same next week, I may decide to cancel this cycle and try again another month.

Sorry that your antral follicle count was lower than expected. Hopefully there were more that were hiding and they will find more next week. :hugs:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi mrs t. Sorry to hear ur not happy with ur count. Didnt think they changed as my counsultant sed that u don't produce anymore. I hope ur right and it does vary from month to month. 
Ur one day away from beginning :) xxx


----------



## Plex

Found this link that helps a bit when i worry about worrying about ivf lol

https://healthland.time.com/2011/02/25/stop-worrying-stress-doesnt-hurt-chances-of-success-with-ivf/

Also found this on long and short protocols xx

https://www.ivf-embryo.gr/en/ivf-protocols


----------



## Nearly2014

Going ok - af has started, so will receive protocol and meds on Thursday. As far as I understood from dr the previous time we were there it will be short protocol. Will let you know on thursday what he says.


----------



## sekky

Plex said:


> Found this link that helps a bit when i worry about worrying about ivf lol
> 
> https://healthland.time.com/2011/02/25/stop-worrying-stress-doesnt-hurt-chances-of-success-with-ivf/
> 
> Also found this on long and short protocols xx
> 
> https://www.ivf-embryo.gr/en/ivf-protocols

Thanks for the link plex. Hope the waiting ends soon


----------



## sunshine8

Hello everyone,

I am just about to start with my down reg med in a few hours. I just went to he washroom and was spotting. So scared, as this is so unusual for me. My periods are very regular and I have a 14 day luteal cycle. So its a week early for my periods. 

I am in a dilemma, shall I go ahead with my first does of nasal spray (morning 6 clock), or call the Doc when the clinic opens and inform the nurse first about this unusual thing.

I am so scared and worried. Has anyone else had spotting prior to taking down reg medication? I am on suprecur.

Thanks much


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sunshine, I unfortunately don't have experience with your protocol, but does your doctor's office have an answering service that can address your concerns? I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm sorry I didnt see this last night. Did u BD around ovulation? If there no chance of this being implantation I hope u took ur dose. 
I had spotting and strange bleed when I started Ivf the nurse sed the worry can do things to ur body. Hope ur ok xxx


----------



## Shosho

Hi I'm 31 dh is 38 I have very low ovarian reserve so was offered to use donor eggs but we have decided to give things ago with my own eggs so are using iCsi rather than ivf. We're being treated at st Mary's Manchester I called yesterday to request to start treatment yesterday so now waiting for the phone call back to see if we have been accepted this month. To be honest I'm struggling with talking about all this to my friends and family I'm hoping I can make some ivf buddies who understand what we're going through. Hope it's ok that I've joined this thread been reading for months and have seen how much support everyone gives each other. Hope everything is going well for everyone.xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi Shosho welcome. How long before u find out? 
I am having icsi too due to MFI severe oligoozoospermia 
Are u just waiting to get the drugs and start now? It's exciting but a bit scary but we will be there for u. 
I find it easier now I have told a couple of friends. I can discuss it with them like I'm talking about the weather but telling someone new is so difficult I end up crying! Lol good luck xxxx


----------



## Shosho

Hi sammy thanks for the welcome. Yes I'm just waiting to start injections st Mary's say it can be upto 72 hours befor you find out if you have been accepted this month. Got everything crossed sitting watching the phone. I know what you mean about crying it seems someone only has to ask if I'm ok at the moment and I'm off again lol. How's everything going for you?.xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

That's brill that it it could be any minute now! What are the terms is it if they have too many ppl starting? 
How long have u been working up to treatment? I think it does get easier just not when ur DRing lol makes u emotional. Do u know ur protocol? It's a pain they have to accept or u could wait another month! 
It's ok DRing a week today. It's tolerable my skin seems to have gone extra sensitive now tho I feel everything. When I practised with the nurse I felt nothing. 
Are u excited to get started. Wer funded but through a private clinic and they go pretty fast :) how about u is it nhs hospital ur at? We had a very bad experience with derby royal xxxx


----------



## Plex

*Nearly* - Yay for af!! :D Exciting that u start 2moro :happydance: Cant remember if i asked u what protocol ur on, but for some reason im thinking short lol :dohh: my brain's all mushy. xx

*Sunshine* -Did u did call the clinic - what did they say? I agree with Sammy that it cud be implantation but i have no experience with se from injectibles so cant be of much help sorry hun :hugs: xx 

*Shosho* - :hi: Bet ur dead impatient to find out if ur starting this month, i'd be going stir crazy! Im keeping my fingers crossed that u find out asap! xx

Sammy - Hows things going? xx

I have 8 days till my next appointment :happydance:


----------



## Shosho

Wow sounds like things are moving along for you it is so exciting I think sometimes the nerves just take over a little bit to much lol. I'm nhs funded at st Mary's Manchester so yes it's a case of waiting to see if you fit in this month or you wait Again but they do say they will def except within 3 months but hopefully it will be this time. I going to be on a short protocol that's about all I know at the moment but also they want to monitor me more closely as there worried about over stimulation apparently my brain thinks I have a bumper ovarian reserve dh says maybe the problems just with brain lol I'm starting to agree!!!!!. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with the nhs I hope it's going much better for you now. How are you finding the injections???. Wish I joined this site earlier I feel better already.xxxx


----------



## Shosho

Thanks plex yes impatient is my middle name dh had to stop me calling b t I was convinced the phone wasn't working lol. Sending you lots of luck.xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi plex. Yey for u 8 days I hope u have a countdown on ur phone lol that really helped me :) is this appointment where u find out ur protocol and things. I remember being so excited but so nervous at the exact time lol. 

Plex and Shosho it's going ok novelty wore off pretty quick lol. It isn't bruising me tho which is good. I'm so bloated I look 5 months preg so having to wear things to hide it. 
First few days I was shattered but that's worn off. 
Injecting seems daughting but I get used to it and I have a needle phobia so don't worry to much. 
Short protocol sounds much better than long but as u sed it's mainly for ppl who may over stimulate. Glad ur feeling better. U need to tell us asap when u get ur phone call :) 
Plex can't believe u did 12 rounds of clomid I thought u could only do 6. 
The nhs read my poor ohs analysis wrong and sed he was fine. 3 months later found out he barely has any live sperm. Needless to say we jumped all waiting lists which was a relief xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Haha that sounds like what I wud do!! We must all be irrational lol xxx


----------



## Shosho

I will keep you posted and I have fingers and ties crossed for you both. Thank you for making me feel so welcome. Time to go and do what is know in our house as princessing feet up on the couch with cup of tea packet of biscuits!! Oh and phone in hand of course ha ha.xxxxx


----------



## Shosho

Shosho said:


> I will keep you posted and I have fingers and ties crossed for you both. Thank you for making me feel so welcome. Time to go and do what is know in our house as princessing feet up on the couch with cup of tea packet of biscuits!! Oh and phone in hand of course ha ha.xxxxx

Toes even!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Sounds bliss xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hey Disney, Plex and Sammy,
Many thanks for your reply.
spoke to the nurse, she said that often during summer, mild bleeding happens due to heat. And she said that we should continue with the med. So I took my first nasal after speaking to her.

But you know the problem is that we did have intercourse, although not when I was ovulating, although I am sure that its not implantation, but there is this doubt of grain left in me. What if?
It really feels like life is playing a cruel joke on me. Why just few hours before my treatment? and I never have this kind of unusual bleeding.

Also there is no preg test that will detect it so soon. But dh has already gone looking for a test that is sensitive, so I can take a test before the second nasal round. Just for our peace of mind.

Many thanks lovely ladies for your reply. I am very down, and on top of it have guest at home...grrrrrrrrrrrrr...pray for my sanity please.


----------



## nlk

Mind if I join?

I'm in the process of setting up egg sharing at the Lister clinic in London. I'm 22, and have PCOS and hypothyroidism :( I was only found to have hypothyroidism through my egg sharing bloods, so they want me to try and get it under control before we start, so taking thyroxine for 4 weeks. Getting blood retaken in two weeks to see if it's worked!

Hope we all get our bfps soon! :hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Welcome Shosho and nlk
Shosho have you heard from the clinic yet?
Sunshine I had a similar thinking happen to me before I started down regulating I think it's our bodies playing with us. But take the test just incase.
Sammy lucky your not bruising, 
Plex not long now:happydance:

Afm
I start stimms today,


----------



## Shosho

Hi bundles thanks for the welcome. No still heard nothing as get they said upto 72 hours if I stare at the phone any longer I think I will go crazy!!!!!. Where are you upto with the process??. It's great to talk to other in the same boat.xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ah ok and is today the first 24 hours?
I have been down regulating since the 15th July, on buserelin started Simms today will be going to the clinic on tues for my baseline scan


----------



## Shosho

Yeah today made it 24hours the longest of my life lol. How have you found the medication? I'm getting excited but nervous got a bit of a needle phobia but sure I will be fine. Where are you having your treatment? I'm at st Mary's Manchester.xxx


----------



## MishC

Sunshine - Glad you've gone ahead with your treatment. It's all so exciting i'm sure everything will be fine. I bet the spotting was just caused because you'll be excited/stressed/Anxious etc about the treatment and hopefully the positive outcome that will come with it.

Shosho - Hi and i'm looking forward to hearing your news regarding your phone call. Did you make the call yesterday?

Bundlesofjoy - Good luck with the stimmin. What does that do again? I think I've had the baseline scan. Is that were they check how many follicles their are?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Shosho said:


> Yeah today made it 24hours the longest of my life lol. How have you found the medication? I'm getting excited but nervous got a bit of a needle phobia but sure I will be fine. Where are you having your treatment? I'm at st Mary's Manchester.xxx

A little tip for you... Make sure that you don't make the same mistake that I did my first time around. After you swab the injection spot with an alcohol wipe, make sure that you allow enough time for it to dry completely. It will BURN otherwise. I'm not a fan of needles, but the injection part isn't really so bad once you get used to it. Press the plunger on the syringe very slowly, and count to 10 before you pull it out. I make sure that I have a gauze pad ready to cover the injection spot as soon as I pull the needle out, and then I use that to massage the spot for a few minutes afterwards. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Shosho i have been ok with the medication the only thing I have had is tiredness. I am a wuss with injections so dh has had to do them while I look away.lol if you get dh to do the you should be fine. 
I am at bourne hall in Cambridge. 

Mishc yes the baseline is where the check how many follicles are there. Simms is where after down regulating ( basically putting body into menopause) all the eggs are stimulated so that they can mature at the same rate and time


----------



## sunshine8

Lovely Ladies,

I have another important query, I am starting my down reg on CD22, instead of CD21.

I am doing this as I experienced some unusual spotting just before starting the medication and freaked out. The nurse said to go ahead an continue with my down reg med. But I wanted to take a preg test before I start-just to rule out. 

Would it matter greatly starting down reg on a long protocol On CD22 ? 

Much Thanks


----------



## Shosho

Thanks for the advice Disney I'm sure once I get the first one out of the way I will be ok dh has said he is fine with doing them for me so hopefully closing my eyes and counting to 10 should do the trick. Sending lots of love and luck to everyone night night.xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Shosho said:


> Thanks for the advice Disney I'm sure once I get the first one out of the way I will be ok dh has said he is fine with doing them for me so hopefully closing my eyes and counting to 10 should do the trick. Sending lots of love and luck to everyone night night.xxx

I find it easier to do it myself as I can control how slowly everything goes in. I don't trust DH. :shhh: :laugh2:

DH is extremely helpful, though. He mixes my meds for me, draws it up in the syringe, and swaps out the needle for me so that all I have to do is inject it. <3

Good luck with your first one. Hopefully it's not too bad for you.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hey just checking in to see if everyone is ok? 
Shosho have u heard anything yet? 
Xxxx


----------



## Shosho

Hi sammy I have just got off the phone to the hospital I am going to st Mary's on the 27th for my injection teach and to collect meds then will start about 4-5 days later when ad arrives. Feels even more real today got that nervous excited feeling!!!!. How are you feeling today? Hope your ok and getting lots of rest.xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Aw I'm so happy for u. U will be on short protocol then :) hope time flies for u :) enjoy ur freedom of no injections. 
I'm ok just tired and can't rest as work is hideous at the moment. 
When r ur drugs being delivered xxxx


----------



## Shosho

Thank you hunni were over the moon too not sure when drugs are being delivered just get think I will know on the 27th. Yeah it's a short protocol for me so it's nearly time for all systems go here. Sorry to hear thSt your having to work at the moment have you got some time off planned?. How have work been with you? I've been lucky enough to be able to take a few months off work.xxxx


----------



## Plex

*Sunshine* - :hugs: Its good to know that its the meds causing the bleeding. Did u take a test in the end just to make sure? xx

*Nik* - :hi: Im in a very similar position to u, pcos, hypothyroidism and on the egg sharing journey :D How far along the process are u if u dont mind me asking? xx

*Bundles* - :happydance: How are u finding the stimms? xx

*Shosho* - :happydance: Yay!! Not long left at all now hun xx

*Disney* - Thanks for the advise about injecting :thumbup: its a really good thing to know about as its bad enough injecting without a burning sensation xx

*Sammy* - Hope work goes quick for u hun, must be awful in this heat too? xx

Im suffering in this heat majorly :( cant wait for some more thunder storms lol xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I plan to take er and the day after off then come back depending on the eggies. Then after et I'm going to take more time off maybe 2 weeks maybe less depends how I feel. 
How about u. 
My boss has been amazing saying take what u need. He sed he was privileged I had told him xxxx


----------



## Plex

Sammy - Ur boss is so nice! I havent told my immediate boss but have informed HR and theyve just told me to take it as sick, which i will do as im lucky to get full pay when off :D Not looking forward to telling the boss though as not sure what to say :wacko: 

How did u all approach ur managers? xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm a manager myself so I had to tell my area manager who is male and this helped as they don't really know what to say. I just sed I was having Ivf and may need time off. I get full sick pay too and he sed not to use my holidays but going to take scan days as hol as I live away from the clinic and its even further back to work but he just sed whatever I wanted. He sed he wants to reduce my stress bless him xxxx


----------



## Plex

:) Im just hoping my boss will be like that! I have literally just had a call from the clinic to say that I may have a match!!!!!!!!:saywhat: OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I told u it wouldn't take long. How amazing!!! Do u have to start bcp? Xxxx


----------



## Plex

I will find out at my nursing session next thur fxd :) Ill be cd24 i think next week. But yeah it'll be bcp first. Im just about to start my pen portrait and goodwill message, cant believe that this time next week i may have a proper match eeek!! xxx


----------



## Shosho

My boss has been great were currently doing a refit do been lucky enough to be given s few months off. It's nice to hear everyone had bosses that understand. Plex that's amazing news I'm really happy for you it's looking like we will all be going through this journey at about the same time hopefully we will all have some great news to share soon.xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

We'l be the bfp thread xxxx


----------



## ababy4us

sammy1987xxx said:


> We'l be the bfp thread xxxx

I REALLY like the sounds of this!


----------



## Shosho

sammy1987xxx said:


> We'l be the bfp thread xxxx

We can have ourselves a online Bfp party!!!!!


----------



## sunshine8

Shosho said:


> sammy1987xxx said:
> 
> 
> We'l be the bfp thread xxxx
> 
> We can have ourselves a online Bfp party!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex, that's great to hear. Hopefully you hear back soon!!

Im feeling good about BFPs in this thread! :thumbup:

My boss has been great with allowing me flexibility with my hours. The doctors appointments were inconvenient the first time around, I was bummed when I learned that I'd have to continue working appointments into my calendar without raising suspicion from the rest of my coworkers. And that's not even thinking about the financial aspect of a second round of IVF. #-o


----------



## nlk

My work is really flexible, so I'm not too worried about getting time off for the appointments. I can just move things around as and when I need it :thumbup:

Plex, hopefully you hear about your match really soon! Keeping everything crossed for you! Do you have any idea what you're writing on your goodwill message? I have to write mine and I have absolutely no idea what to write! I was told to include things like why you chose to go through the egg sharing programme, but it feels...I don't know...weird??


----------



## morasmum

Hi ladies, can I join?

Disney, Shosho an nlk - you guys are very lucky with understanding bosses!

Plex - great news on the match!!!!!!! Are you ready to rock n' roll now? :happydance:

This is my first ivf cycle, after a couple of weeks on BCP I have been DR sniffing synarel for 3 days now, hopefully will start stimming with puregon next wednesday.


Can't wait!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Welcome xxx


----------



## Plex

*Shosho* - Wow! Ur so lucky to have the time off :D Are u getting full/part pay too? If so thats even better, great timing for ur owrk to be having the re-fit :D Did u get the call back from the clinic in the end? xx

*Disney* - At least its one less thing to stress about having the flexibility of time off from work, im hoping my boss is the same :D xx

*Nlk* - Thanks! I do have a sheet with some great questions at home to help when writing the profile/message, im at work at the mo but will post it on here later for u :) Its strange to write something thats so personal for someone else, the hard bit for me is to not give identifying info in it :wacko: xx

*Moras* - :hi: Im just waiting for my nursing info session on thur so i'll know more after that :) How have u been getting on with dr? xx

I LOVE the sound of a BFP thread!!! 

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## sunshine8

morasmum said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> Disney, Shosho an nlk - you guys are very lucky with understanding bosses!
> 
> Plex - great news on the match!!!!!!! Are you ready to rock n' roll now? :happydance:
> 
> This is my first ivf cycle, after a couple of weeks on BCP I have been DR sniffing synarel for 3 days now, hopefully will start stimming with puregon next wednesday.
> 
> 
> Can't wait!



Hello morasmum,

Like you , I also started my down reg (nasal spray ) 3 days ago. The docter has called me for blood work on 14th August, and if everything looks alright, I will move on to stims. This is my first too.

How is everyone else doing, have been thinking of you ladies.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Sunshine, u have and se from the nasal spray? xx


----------



## sunshine8

Plex said:


> :hi: Sunshine, u have and se from the nasal spray? xx

Hey Plex,

yes I am using nasal spray for down reg, thankfully no injections. Today is my third day. How are you hun? Great that things will get rolling for you soon. 

Would you believe, I am working today, no one here me all alone, actually I prefer it like that, not many people to disturb .

I am not telling anyone here about my treatment, are you telling many?

Talk soon and :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Im good ta, in work and shattered, cudnt sleep last night as I knew id have to be up early, I mainly work nights. Im just impatient to get started now, think i may be injecting tho for dr :( but i hope its the spray for obvious reasons lol Ur work sounds nice by urself lol I do work by myself like if someones on holiday which can be nice cept when i work a 12hr shift then it drags if its not busy :wacko: 
Ive told my mum, my MIL and a close friend but no-one at works knows yet. Im going to have to tell them at some point if my cycle intrudes on my working pattern. Not looking forward to them knowing too much tbh xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Plex said:


> Im good ta, in work and shattered, cudnt sleep last night as I knew id have to be up early, I mainly work nights. Im just impatient to get started now, think i may be injecting tho for dr :( but i hope its the spray for obvious reasons lol Ur work sounds nice by urself lol I do work by myself like if someones on holiday which can be nice cept when i work a 12hr shift then it drags if its not busy :wacko:
> Ive told my mum, my MIL and a close friend but no-one at works knows yet. Im going to have to tell them at some point if my cycle intrudes on my working pattern. Not looking forward to them knowing too much tbh xxx

Yes Plex, it will be great to have as many of us on meds together-- You will be soon . I don't know why some clinic prefer injections over nasal spray. Spray is so convenient. 

I don't want anybody at work to know about my treatment, for a simple reason, that people go on speculating and that just puts additional pressure on you. 

My Mum and my sisters know about my treatment. 

So many things to consider on this journey na? Hopefully things will turn out fine for us.

Take care lovely.


----------



## Plex

Really hoping for the spray lol 

I dont want to tell people at work for the same reason it'd be so much heartbreaking explaining if it didnt work or if i mc early on :( 

I cant wait to join the 'on treatment' team :D xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Ul soon be with us waiting for ur bfp :) 
Wev told a few ppl and some work included due to time off but I'm not telling anyone until I'm ready. The ppl who know will prob know before they should. 

*bfp thread*


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, ladies, may I chime in? I am having an appt with my RE this Tuesday, after 3 failed IUIs. I am surely hoping IVF is next, but I know he mentioned possible tube surgery before. Anyway, my work situation is great, most of the people know, my main boss too, as during IUIs I have quite a few morning u/s appts and came a bit later, so.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Welcome flagirlie 

I'm now 12 days into DR'ing and a complete emotional train wreck today. Hoping this is temporary :( 

How's everyone else doing xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Welcome to the new guys:flower:

I have been stimming since thurs now. No side effects so far :happydance:
Have my scan on tues, can't wait. 

I have not told anyone at work to, just don't want people knowing. My close family know and one friend.


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Welcome flagirlie
> 
> I'm now 12 days into DR'ing and a complete emotional train wreck today. Hoping this is temporary :(
> 
> How's everyone else doing xxx


Hey Sammy,

Sorry you are not feeling that well, hope you feel better soon. I am on 4 day of DR, so far its all going fine. When you going for the scan huh?

take care


----------



## morasmum

bundle of joy - great for the lack of side effects!!!!

I am concerned about becoming an emotional wreck due to hormones


----------



## sunshine8

bundlesofjoy said:


> Welcome to the new guys:flower:
> 
> I have been stimming since thurs now. No side effects so far :happydance:
> Have my scan on tues, can't wait.
> 
> I have not told anyone at work to, just don't want people knowing. My close family know and one friend.


Exciting Bundle of Joy ad good luck for your scan. Keep us posted.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine. I'm phoning up on Wednesday and hopefully they will book me in for a scan. 
Glad it's going well for u :) xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hello again Sammy,

AF already arrived for you? 

My scan is scheduled on 14 Aug, but the nurse said I should have had my AF before that.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

No I just didnt ovulate before I started so I presume I won't come on and my LP is 12 days so hopefully they won't make me keep DR'ing. Exciting that ur scans booked :) xxx


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies, first time I'm trying IVF/ICSI. 
I have had about 12 IUIs with donor sperm and never a bfp. I also have endometriosis Stage I and Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I have had 2 laparoscopies, 2 years apart and the endo just returns. Luckily it is nowhere near my ovaries.

I am using SCRC in Los Angeles area and so far I'm very happy with my IVF journey. I am on BCPs for now and am to start Lupron this Friday (08/09/13). I'm scared of shots but my partner is going to administer them all.

Anyone else starting shots this week?


----------



## morasmum

Hi adroplet, welcome!

I am DR at the moment with the nasal sray and am scheduled to start stimms with puregon on wednesday.

So how is the status of your endo now?


----------



## Nearly2014

Welcome to all of the new ladies!
Haven't been on for some time. Been to the dr on Thursday and received my meds - menopur injections and femara. Going for my scan on Wednesday and only headaches and some stomache pain as side effects so far. 
Plex - yes on short protocol. And so happy to hear about the match! Also I told my bosses after long deliberation - they are very supportive and said I should take the necessary time off, which is wonderful!
Sammy - the comment on a 'bfp-thread' is awesome!! Holding thumbs and toes for us all. 
Bundles - our cycles seems to be very similar - good luck for the scan tomorrow and hope it is all good news!
:dust:


----------



## NurseJaime

Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread. TTC for 17 months. Male infertility factor. 1failed IUI and told by specialist it's IVF or nothing. DH sperm can't survive back up freezing for IUI. He's at 9.5 mil with 55% motility after 2 months of clomid. Looking at an IVF at the end of the year... Waiting till we sell our house so we have the money to do it. Wondering what success rates typically are if the woman has no health problems? Any advice is appreciated. I'm very new to the IVF process.


----------



## Shosho

Hi ladies how is everyone feeling today??. Bundles good luck for your scan tomorrow will be thinking of you and sending lots of luck your way. Sammy how are you feeling??. Xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi shosho how are u doing ? I'm still tired and drained but not as emotional think being at works has helped as can't cry here lol. Eon did have a mouth full this morning tho lol. The joys of this drug. 
Roll on Wednesday to see if they will scan me xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi shosho how are u doing ? I'm still tired and drained but not as emotional think being at works has helped as can't cry here lol. Eon did have a mouth full this morning tho lol. The joys of this drug. 
Roll on Wednesday to see if they will scan me xxxx


----------



## Shosho

Haha poor eon!!! Glad your feeling a bit better. Had one of those weekends where you seem to find out everyone you know is expecting!!! Hasn't really bothered me befor but seemed to hit me a bit hard. But feeling more positive today.xxx


----------



## Nearly2014

Shosho, I know that feeling of hearing everyone is pregnant - heard of 5 additional friends who are pregnant last week which adds on to all of the others. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Shosho

Thanks nearly I feel a lot better today really was feeling sorry for myself over the weekend though bit not long now and hopefully I will be able to shout my news from the rooftops!!!!!.xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hiya. I know how ur feeling. I had to Ho out for dinner sat with couples one whos about to pop and the others have babies and it was baby talk all night to make matters worse two knew what wer going through! Grrrrr I am happy for them but they don't need to discuss it all night. I wanted to cry! Xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi guys
Just wondering how many believers we have on here with regards to physic senses. I'm quite sceptical but a family member has shared with us in friday reading she had at the beginning of the year. The lady wrote notes so she could keep it. It sed Fred 4th aug and sadly he passed away yesterday. It also sed a grandad in spirit sends a yellow rose and my grandad died in January his fav flower is a yellow rose which I bought a yellow rose bush for him two weeks ago to go in the garden. It also stated a couple who have had trouble conceiving will have good news sept. two out of three is true am I just getting my hopes up for no reason xxxx


----------



## Shosho

I'm a total believer!!!! And think messages will always find a way if getting to the right person!. My grandad passed away a few years ago and at his funeral a white butterfly landed on my shoulder mt nan said that's your grandad I didn't really think much of it at the time until my cousin got married and during the service a white butterfly flew in the church and flew around my cousin at the altar!!. I think your good news will be on its way in September.xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanks Shosho I'm just so scared I'm going to believe it and be totally devastated. Iv never seen anyone who can predict a date and it come true!! It gives me goose pimples to think about it! Xxxx


----------



## adroplet

morasmum said:


> Hi adroplet, welcome!
> 
> I am DR at the moment with the nasal sray and am scheduled to start stimms with puregon on wednesday.
> 
> So how is the status of your endo now?

Thanks! 
My endo is still here but quite silent. After my last lap, I stopped eating beef, milk and coffee. The coffee was the worst to kick! I also took up acupuncture and was on Chinese herb capsules (Resolve Lower). I was on them for 3 months and I noticed my pains were becoming less often. Then they were becoming less intense. Now, I only get them maybe 2 times a month and usually around implantation time, which is why we have moved onto IVF. I'm hopeful this will work or at least give me better chances.


----------



## sunshine8

Just wanted to say a quick hello to all the lovely people here. 

Me on 6th day of DR, going for scan and blood work on 14 August, and accordingly the doc will tell us when to start stims. The appointment letter also stated that we should get a padded envelope with us, anyone has any clue why ? what for? the letter does not mention anything. 

Do anyone of you get nightmares like me- what if this doesn't work, how will I feel, how will I cope, will my performance at work suffer? I feel so scared especially during the mornings.

I hope everyone is doing fine.

Hugs


----------



## Plex

Sammy - Eeek! That prediction makes it all really exciting! Fxd for good news in Sept! :D xx

Sunshine - I think if i let myself think about it too much at the moment then I'll be the same :hugs: I worry about work mostly and i havent started any meds yet - hoping they dont reduce me to a jibbering wreck as my hormones are pretty haywire to begin with. Sending u positive vibes hun :dust: xx


----------



## Mrs. T

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi guys
> Just wondering how many believers we have on here with regards to physic senses. I'm quite sceptical but a family member has shared with us in friday reading she had at the beginning of the year. The lady wrote notes so she could keep it. It sed Fred 4th aug and sadly he passed away yesterday. It also sed a grandad in spirit sends a yellow rose and my grandad died in January his fav flower is a yellow rose which I bought a yellow rose bush for him two weeks ago to go in the garden. It also stated a couple who have had trouble conceiving will have good news sept. two out of three is true am I just getting my hopes up for no reason xxxx

I believe! Last year a few months prior to my first IUI, I went to a psychic. He told me I was going to get pregnant around the beginning of summer. Well I almost laughed because my husband and I had been married nine years with not one pregnancy during that time. Well our first IUI ended up being at the beginning of June and I did get pregnant! Sadly I did miscarry that one.

Your prediction sounds really promising! Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thank plex 
Thanks mrs t sorry to hear about ur miscarriage. 
I need to believe to feel positive and les stressed and
It may help us xxxx


----------



## Mrs. T

sunshine8 said:


> Just wanted to say a quick hello to all the lovely people here.
> 
> Me on 6th day of DR, going for scan and blood work on 14 August, and accordingly the doc will tell us when to start stims. The appointment letter also stated that we should get a padded envelope with us, anyone has any clue why ? what for? the letter does not mention anything.
> 
> Do anyone of you get nightmares like me- what if this doesn't work, how will I feel, how will I cope, will my performance at work suffer? I feel so scared especially during the mornings.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Hugs

I am absolutely terrified too! It seems like now that I am ready for IVF, things aren't going well this cycle. Ugh! Like I have a really low AFC this month for no particular reason, etc. Depending on how my U/S looks this week, I am decide to abandon this cycle because I want the best shot going in. It's so much money! I'm nervous too.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Aw no. Is it normally higher. I thought u have the same every month. 
Hopefully u will have some more at ur next scan. When Is it. 
Once u get started I think u become more positive from when u wer waiting. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs. T

Your AFC does vary month to month. I usually have around 13-14. Sometimes 8 one side and 5 on the other or 7 both sides, etc. This month on CD3 I only had 6 (4 on one side and 2 on the other)! WTH?! They haven't given me a date for my next U/S yet. I think the nurse is going to call me today.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Oh I see it makes sense. My consultant sed that u have a set amount and as u get older they go. But I presumed they grew depending on hormones. 
Hope u get ur phone call today xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hey Mrs.T , hope all goes well for you during the scan, and that you can get started. I can imagine when such costs are involved you want to have optimal condition for it to work. 

Sammy- How is it going? Your scan work is tomorrow huh?

Plex dear, how have you been?

Hello to everyone else, hope all going well....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine. 
How u doing? 
I can call them tomorrow as been two weeks and no af but feeling like its looming now! 
Xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 

Sunshine I don't know what the padded envelop could be for:shrug: maybe needles? But that's a wild guess 
I do get scared to as I have waited so long to finally get here, but we just have to keep positive it will work!

Sammy my AF was late to when I was down regulating 


I had my baseline scan today, I have 21 follicles on one ovary and 14 on the other. The only thing is they have not matured as much as they should have. Will be going back on thurs to see if they have matured fingers crossed they have


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Bundles brilliant news on the amount hope they mature for thurs :) xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hey Bundle, great count and hoping that it matures soon. Take loads of rest. Thursday will be here soon.


Sammy, Me on 6th day of DR, feeling very sleepy and tired and also bloated. I hope AF arrives soon. 

Are you having any side effects of DR?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine. 
Still emotional overly tired fatigue and sluggishness. 
How u finding injecting. Xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi sunshine.
> Still emotional overly tired fatigue and sluggishness.
> How u finding injecting. Xxxx


Its hard Sammy, this DR. I am not on injections but on nasal spray which I have to take 3 times a day. since yesterday I have been feeling very tired, and felt little dizzy this afternoon. Couldn't work much which is worrying as I have so many deadlines approaching. 

How are things with you work-wise?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Not to bad. It helps the emotional side as wouldn't cry at work. Jus not very motivated which is making it a little difficult. Can't wait to stop DR! Bet ur same xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Not to bad. It helps the emotional side as wouldn't cry at work. Jus not very motivated which is making it a little difficult. Can't wait to stop DR! Bet ur same xxxx

Totally, I want days to move faster. Ain't tomorrow your check-up day?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I was going to phone as af not arrived but I think it's nearly here so will phone them day 1 to book scan apparently it's within 7 days xxxx


----------



## Plex

*Mrs T* - I really hope ur count goes up by ur next scan fxd :thumbup: I agree though that u wud want the best possible chance, does it cost much to cancel the cycle? xx

*Bundles* - Wow thats a great number of follies! Fxd by thur they are mature enough :) xx

*Sunshine* - Im good ta hun, had to have a filling done today, but was in and out in like 15mins, face all numbed up lol Had my MIL round too for tea. So been busy. Do u have to take ur meds at the same time each day or just at regular intervals? xx

*Sammy* - :hugs: Its good u have work to keep u occupied, how much longer u have left dr? R u injecting? Sorry I cant remember :dohh: think i may be injecting :( u have to take that once a day or more? xx

How is everyone else? xx

Im not looking forward to the dr i have to admit :(
I only have a couple of days left now till my appointment! :happydance: exciting :D


----------



## sunshine8

I am expecting AF in couple of days, but lets see for how long I have to wait. Take care Sammy and hope your DR symptoms eases off and AF is there in full flow. Goodnite , talk tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine8

Plex, I am on nasal spray and I have to take 3 times a day one at morning 6, then at 14 and then at 22. So at 8 hours gap. Its making me very tired and little dizzy. I will speak to the doc next week, and see if necessary I will take sick leave from work.

Exciting things are gearing up for you, you will soon be on board.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Can't wait to hear about ur appt plex. 
Yes I'm injecting once a day at the moment. U have to keep going until ur scan so when af arrives they book u in depending on when ur no longer bleeding. 
Is ur appt Friday? Xxx


----------



## Plex

Sunshine - Hopefully u wont need to take the sick leave hun :hugs: Ur first spray is EARLY! dont know how im going to cope working nights :( xx

Sammy - Do u have to inject at the same time each day too? Do u have a scan coming up? xx

Hope u both start to feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yea roughly same time I do mine at half past 9. I think ppl mainly inject on nhs as its cheaper. From what iv read. Forgive me if I'm wrong. 
Don't know the date yet. 
I tell ppl who are about to start that it's tolerable injecting and side effects not great but I can def say its worth the agro lol xxx


----------



## Plex

Its def worth all the pain and discomfort for sure :) Just to hold that bubba in ur arms.....im getting even more broody now lolol 
Thats it i'll be on the injectibles then as ive reverted to nhs ........bugger :haha: Cud u choose wheter u took it am or pm? xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes u pick a time. I think the prefer it at night tho cos of ur last injection has to be a strict time not 100% sure but they will let u know if u ask. 
I think private can opt for nasal but its more expensive for drugs. 
Is ur appt for injection teach? Sorry I forget xxxx


----------



## Plex

yeah it will be and to sign consent forms etc - looking forward to it! sorry gotta go now as hubby wants pc :grr: will be on again in a bit xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

No worries :) 
It's all exciting. When do u start. R u on long? Sorry again ever so forgetful xxxx


----------



## adroplet

Injection lesson this Thurs, I start Lupron this Friday. Finally, we start.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello everyone; hoping to join. I am 33 and currently on IVF #3 and began BC 2 weeks ago, took last BC today. I began Lupron on sat and finish it this Sat. I will begin Ganirelex Sun and go for baseline Mon. If all goes well I will Follitism next Thurs and then Menopur.


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks for the encouragement everyone! I just found out that my next scan isn't until the 15th. I really don!t want to wait that long. I want to know if I have more follies growing. 

Plex, I!m not sure how much it will cost to cancel. I will find out next week if I decide to do it.


----------



## Plex

sammy1987xxx said:


> No worries :)
> It's all exciting. When do u start. R u on long? Sorry again ever so forgetful xxxx

Haha no probs, im the same :D 
Think i'll be on long as the consultant said it wud take 6-8 weeks from start to finish, having said that I dont know for sure - Annoying that im still waiting to find out :coffee: hopefully i'll have some kind of timescale and plan of action thur pm fxd! xxx


----------



## Nearly2014

Hi to all the lovely ladies,
hope you are all super!
Bundles - really hoping that your follies mature nicely! :thumbup:
Lucinda - welcome :wave:
Plex - good luck for the ap tomorrow, am sure it will go well. Also, I asked whether you should inject at the same time of day and take meds same time - they prefer if you do. I spoke to the pharmacist and she said the meds work more effectively if done this way.

Went for my scan this morning, doc is very happy :happydance: Loads of follies - going in on Saturday for the egg retrieval - hopefully he will get a lot
of good quality ones. 

Baby dust to all of you!
:dust:


----------



## Plex

*Adroplet* - Yay for starting this week hun!! :happydance: do u have ur protocol now? Are u on long or short? xx

*Lucinda* - :hi: How r u getting on se effects wise hun? xx

*Mrs T* - hopefully it wont come to that, the 15th is a bit of a wait so u will prob have LOADS by then fxd! :hugs: xx

*Nearly* - Soooooo exciting! :happydance: Are u being sedated for the retrival? xx

Well, Im in work tonight - going in early to leave early as our appointment is at 4pm at the hospital which is about 30mins drive away. Getting nervous and excited at the same time! Im thinking of telling my colleagues that im just donating my eggs so they know im going through some major stuff but wont ask me about the outcome like if i got my bfp. What do u girls think? I was thinking that if i do get my bfp then later i can come clean, like when im ready to drop lolol

Also ive been thinking a lot about if things dont work out and im not meant to get my bfp through ivf. Ive been looking into adoption and thinking I cud make someones life better and more secure. Its funny I wud love them just the same as my own. It actually gives me hope if we dont succeed along this journey - like theres still a path open to us :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Nearly2014

Plex - yes some sedation - the nurse said I will be awake but it's possible that I will not remember anything afterwards. 

It's wonderful that you are considering adoption. For now I am just staying positive and believing that everything will work out in a positive manner!

Good luck to all the ladies!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Wonderful news nearly. 
And plex good luck for tomorrow will be waiting for ur update :) xxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hiya, just wondering if I can join, we had consultant app on Monday and now just waiting for AF, hoping she'll be here by the weekend (first time in 3 years ive been wanting her to come!:wacko:)

Add down reg will start on cycle day 23, Fx'd for everyone!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi hanawanabump
Is af due any day? 
R u excited to start? Xxx


----------



## Plex

Nearly2014 said:


> Plex - yes some sedation - the nurse said I will be awake but it's possible that I will not remember anything afterwards.
> 
> It's wonderful that you are considering adoption. For now I am just staying positive and believing that everything will work out in a positive manner!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies!


Im worried that i'm going to say silly and awkward stuff while under sedation :wacko: dont think i'll say anything much but then again i have a habit of putting my foot in it lol :dohh: xx


----------



## Plex

heya Hana :hi: Hope ur not waiting too long for af hun :hugs: xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone

That's great nearly, how many days have you been stimming for? 

Plex goodluck tomorrow.xx

Hi hana


----------



## ababy4us

Plex said:


> Nearly2014 said:
> 
> 
> Plex - yes some sedation - the nurse said I will be awake but it's possible that I will not remember anything afterwards.
> 
> It's wonderful that you are considering adoption. For now I am just staying positive and believing that everything will work out in a positive manner!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies!
> 
> 
> Im worried that i'm going to say silly and awkward stuff while under sedation :wacko: dont think i'll say anything much but then again i have a habit of putting my foot in it lol :dohh: xxClick to expand...

Plex- I worry about the same thing as I've never been under anesthesia before.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex the worst side effects came from BC and Metformin and I at least am done with the BC...the Metformin is making me feel awful! 
Also they moved up my follitism start date to Mon instead of Thurs. so Retrival should be in 2 weeks.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi ladies...:flower: i hope i can join!
i just started my 1st FET .Had a fresh cycle in may but did not transfer..all my blastocysts were frozen and this is my 1st transfer.
Am on 3rd day of estrace.My transfer could be anytime around august 25th!

*baby4us-*hi...was reading through the thread and found that you are worried about Endo! I had endometriomas on both ovaries too but my RE went on with the cycle and i was very much worried about the quality of eggs..because everywhere i read on the internet, endometriomas were related to bad quality eggs. I just took a healthy diet during the cycle and had good quality eggs.
Just be positive and dont worry.:hugs:

Anyone else doing their FETs??
Hello to everyone and i hope i can make buddies here!:hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Hi Mission_mommy!

Its always a relief to hear maybe not all hope is lost. What kind of a healthy diet did you do? Did you take any supplements?


----------



## mission_mommy

ababy4us said:


> Hi Mission_mommy!
> 
> Its always a relief to hear maybe not all hope is lost. What kind of a healthy diet did you do? Did you take any supplements?

I totally understand. Well I took royal jelly for a month before starting ivf. Also took bee pollen and propolis along with prenatal vitamins. Healthy diet included lots of berries and fruits . no alcohol and caffeine.


----------



## mission_mommy

ababy4us said:


> Hi Mission_mommy!
> 
> Its always a relief to hear maybe not all hope is lost. What kind of a healthy diet did you do? Did you take any supplements?

I totally understand. Well I took royal jelly for a month before starting ivf. Also took bee pollen and propolis along with prenatal vitamins. Healthy diet included lots of berries and fruits . no alcohol and caffeine.


----------



## ababy4us

mission_mommy said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mission_mommy!
> 
> Its always a relief to hear maybe not all hope is lost. What kind of a healthy diet did you do? Did you take any supplements?
> 
> I totally understand. Well I took royal jelly for a month before starting ivf. Also took bee pollen and propolis along with prenatal vitamins. Healthy diet included lots of berries and fruits . no alcohol and caffeine.Click to expand...

Ok, I eat LOTS of fruits and veggies so I should be good on that. I do drink a half a cup of coffee a day :blush: no alcohol and besides the half a cup of coffee I only drink water or organic milk. I'm currently on 
100mg CoQ10 for egg quality improvement
50,000IU Beta-Carotene for a healthy immune system
2000IU Vitamin D3
Prenatal 
800mg Folic Acid

I keep researching and researching endo and IVF and most of it is pretty promising. BUT after all the heartache its hard to be positive, I tend to keep my guard up. Trying to stay positive though!


----------



## Nearly2014

Hi ladies,

Bundles - I was stimming for 7 days, doing my pregnyl this evening and then resting tomorrow

Missionmommy & Hanna - welcome ladies!

Ababy4us & Plex - hopefully I won't say funny stuff under sedation - would rather be out cold :blush:

Lucinda - wonderful news, am sure the process will run smoothly from now!

Must say at present this waiting is killing me, just want everything to be done now! Cannot imagine how the 2ww will go!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone my eggs have grown:happydance:
So I now have one at 15 m and a couple between 10-14 
My dose of gonal f has gone down to 75 and next scan is on sat


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Just want to say a quick hello to all of you.

Welcome to new ladies.

Plex how did your appointment go?

Bundle and Nealy gl for further scan.

Today 8th day of DR for me, and since the last two days I am feeling a complete emotional wreck. Can't concentrate on my work and that is adding to my anxiety. Also, today is my due day for AF, but still no show ...isn't that wired. Every other month when I was TTC, it was spot on and now when I so desperately want it, its delayed. Hope it shows soon.

Baby dust to all


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine day 15 for me xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hey Sammy, did you get your periods? Me waiting on it :(. Hope you doing good.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

No not yet :( it's really getting to me now xxx


----------



## sunshine8

ohh dear, I hope it comes soon. This is not coming easy :(. I will have to reschedule my appointment on 14 Aug if no show :( dreadful.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Well I had my app and theres a match for me but i now have to wait for the go ahead from the nurse to say that the recipient is happy to receive my eggs. I have signed all my consent forms and was at the clinic for 2 hrs going through eveything. Im trying not to let it overwhelm me if im honest. The only downside is that my nurse will be away till the end of Aug so my treatment will prob not start till mid Sept. But hey whats another month? I now have a rough idea of meds and timescales now too which is fab. I do have some light reading and a dvd to watch in the meantime about injections and stuff so that shud pass the time. I was shocked though that they will try for a 5-7 day transfer, i thought it was only 3dt or 5dt. Apparently theres a 60% success rate for 5dt+. 

I'll be on -

buserelin 0.5mls for 2-3 weeks 

Menopur for approx 2 weeks (unsure of doseage as not sure how ill respond) 

then some lovely pessaries for the last 2 weeks - oh the joys :wacko: 

Ive been told that i'll need 3 days of for collection as i work nights - day before, day of and day after. Also the nurse told me that i cud take the tww off as sick, which I may well do.

Also told my boss today which was AWKWARD!!!! He was lovely about it though and will find out if I can be off sick without it flagging up on my normal sickness records.

Phew! Sorry for the essay, hope ur all doing well? xxxx

:dust:


----------



## adroplet

ABABY4US - I know what you mean about the endo research. I have endo and have had 12+ failed IUIs. Thought I'd give IVF a fair chance before throwing in the towel. My own research gave me hope and my RE backed it all up 100%. He said it is the best way to go with endo, eggs/sperm will almost entirely bypass days of exposure to the toxic endo environment and when transferred, the embryo will just be nestled in your thick soft lining to make itself comfy. 
I hope and pray that it will work for us. 

your endo sister.


----------



## ababy4us

ADROPLET-I'm just worried I have adhesions or scarring on/in my uterus that will prevent implantation. I also have endometriomas in my ovaries and low AMH so the quality of my eggs is a concern (mostly of mine, not my doctor). I hope and pray it works for all of us, we all know the heartache and struggle and IMHO we all deserve to be mothers! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I'm currently DR for my first IVF cycle. Started on Tuesday. 

EC/ET is scheduled for week commencing 2nd sept. 

Hope you don't mind me joining in?


----------



## Plex

Heya Magpies :hi: Ive just realised i wont be doing any bcp just straight to dr. Is this normal u think? I never thought to ask yesterday xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi plex that's how I did mine to. I think it's called a short protocol when it's like that


----------



## Plex

thanks Bundles :D i did wonder, thought id have to do bcp first lol xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

My meds arrived today, and my baseline scan is next Wednesday. I still have another week or so before my period arrives (unless I find out I got pregnant the good old fashion way, which would be shocking but welcome news!). My doctor's plan is for me to jump straight into stimming on cycle day 2. This time, she is starting me on ganirelix for a few days in the beginning. My other meds include gonal-f and menopur, and I will be on ganirelix again as we get closer to ER. The wait is killing me.

Oh, and I go for acupuncture starting on Monday. I really hope this IVF cycle works this time. These appointments are really stacking up, and I can't imagine a third cycle of frequent doctor visits during work time (my boss knows what I'm going through, but my other coworkers do not).

Good news -- the weekend is here! :happydance:


----------



## Goldfish

*Plex* - if you're doing downreg (even without BCP), it's still the long protocol. I think some clinics just tend to have BCPs in thei standard long protocol as well, but my first clinic don't tend to do this for this long protocols and go straight into downreg

*Disney* - FX this works for you!!

Good luck to everyone else who's started their meds!!


----------



## 4magpies

Plex said:


> Heya Magpies :hi: Ive just realised i wont be doing any bcp just straight to dr. Is this normal u think? I never thought to ask yesterday xx

Every clinic does things different. I was on it to sync cycle with my recipient. I think it's good for pcos as it gives extra time for ovaries to calm down. 

Hope everyone is well. 

I'm away this weekend so did my injection in the car on a motorway services last night and tonight will be doing it in a caravan! Haha.

xx


----------



## Plex

Disneyfan88 said:


> My meds arrived today, and my baseline scan is next Wednesday. I still have another week or so before my period arrives (unless I find out I got pregnant the good old fashion way, which would be shocking but welcome news!). My doctor's plan is for me to jump straight into stimming on cycle day 2. This time, she is starting me on ganirelix for a few days in the beginning. My other meds include gonal-f and menopur, and I will be on ganirelix again as we get closer to ER. The wait is killing me.
> 
> Oh, and I go for acupuncture starting on Monday. I really hope this IVF cycle works this time. These appointments are really stacking up, and I can't imagine a third cycle of frequent doctor visits during work time (my boss knows what I'm going through, but my other coworkers do not).
> 
> Good news -- the weekend is here! :happydance:

Is it ur first time using accupuncture? Ive been thinking about starting if i can fit appointments around my shifts. How often are you having to go for appointments at the ivf clinic? xx


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya Magpies :hi: Ive just realised i wont be doing any bcp just straight to dr. Is this normal u think? I never thought to ask yesterday xx
> 
> Every clinic does things different. I was on it to sync cycle with my recipient. I think it's good for pcos as it gives extra time for ovaries to calm down.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm away this weekend so did my injection in the car on a motorway services last night and tonight will be doing it in a caravan! Haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah thats what confuses me, i automatically thought i'd have to be put on the bcp first too? Dont mind though, its one less drug to take lol How do u take ur injections? do u have an auto injector? They've given me one and i think i'll be using it :D Good for u taking ur shot at the service station :thumbup: u gone anywhere nice? Hope u have a great time hun xx


----------



## Plex

Just a quick question, have any of you taken northisterone 5mg? When in ur cycle did u take it? Im wondering as i have irregular cycles and dont know when I wud take them to bring on my period prior to dr xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. I tried it but u have to take it for 10 days and af comes within 7 days or so. I didnt take it for long enough so messed it up. If I had the chance I wouldn't touch it again. Is it this cycle ur def starting? I asked my consultant and she sed not to take them either. Sorry I'm not much help xxx


----------



## Plex

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi. I tried it but u have to take it for 10 days and af comes within 7 days or so. I didnt take it for long enough so messed it up. If I had the chance I wouldn't touch it again. Is it this cycle ur def starting? I asked my consultant and she sed not to take them either. Sorry I'm not much help xxx

:D Thanks hun. Sorry it was no good for u :hugs: xxx

from my last appointment the nurse said that as my cycles are super irregular that i wud need to start by taking it x3 a day for 7 days, then bleed poss 3 days later then start dr on cd2. Its confused me as i wudnt know when wud be a good time to start :dohh: lol Im a bit miffed, im unable to start this cycle coming up as my nurse is away so will have to wait till sept ish time for my next cycle xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm irregular too. 
Sorry to hear ur nurse is away. What a pain! Xxx


----------



## Plex

I know! it sucks :( Thats why i was wondering about the northisterone, i'll be halfway through my cycle when she gets back, well 14days in I shud say lol (im still thinking clomid wise) xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> My meds arrived today, and my baseline scan is next Wednesday. I still have another week or so before my period arrives (unless I find out I got pregnant the good old fashion way, which would be shocking but welcome news!). My doctor's plan is for me to jump straight into stimming on cycle day 2. This time, she is starting me on ganirelix for a few days in the beginning. My other meds include gonal-f and menopur, and I will be on ganirelix again as we get closer to ER. The wait is killing me.
> 
> Oh, and I go for acupuncture starting on Monday. I really hope this IVF cycle works this time. These appointments are really stacking up, and I can't imagine a third cycle of frequent doctor visits during work time (my boss knows what I'm going through, but my other coworkers do not).
> 
> Good news -- the weekend is here! :happydance:
> 
> Is it ur first time using accupuncture? Ive been thinking about starting if i can fit appointments around my shifts. How often are you having to go for appointments at the ivf clinic? xxClick to expand...

This is my first time trying acupuncture. My doctor recommended it for me. It's supposed to increase the chances of success, and I'm willing to try anything at this point. When I went in for my initial consult, it was recommended that I start with an abdominal massage to increase blood flow to the uterus. I did 2 of those last week (the second recommended due to tightness in my diaphragm), and I admit that they hurt quite a bit (I'm not a fan of deep tissue massages to start with). My first acupuncture session is tomorrow - I'll let you know what I think after it. It was recommended that I start with one session per week, and increase to two sessions per week once I start stimming. I would also have a session immediately before and immediately after my transfer. Acupuncture is supposedly supposed to help increase blood flow to the uterus, increase the effectiveness of the stimulants, and decrease any potential side effects. I'm hoping that future appointments can align better with my ultrasound doctor visits as both are about an hour from where I live. Good thing my boss lets me work from home as needed and break away for my appointments. I still want to limit the amount of time I take away from work.


----------



## Plex

Disneyfan88 said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> My meds arrived today, and my baseline scan is next Wednesday. I still have another week or so before my period arrives (unless I find out I got pregnant the good old fashion way, which would be shocking but welcome news!). My doctor's plan is for me to jump straight into stimming on cycle day 2. This time, she is starting me on ganirelix for a few days in the beginning. My other meds include gonal-f and menopur, and I will be on ganirelix again as we get closer to ER. The wait is killing me.
> 
> Oh, and I go for acupuncture starting on Monday. I really hope this IVF cycle works this time. These appointments are really stacking up, and I can't imagine a third cycle of frequent doctor visits during work time (my boss knows what I'm going through, but my other coworkers do not).
> 
> Good news -- the weekend is here! :happydance:
> 
> Is it ur first time using accupuncture? Ive been thinking about starting if i can fit appointments around my shifts. How often are you having to go for appointments at the ivf clinic? xxClick to expand...
> 
> This is my first time trying acupuncture. My doctor recommended it for me. It's supposed to increase the chances of success, and I'm willing to try anything at this point. When I went in for my initial consult, it was recommended that I start with an abdominal massage to increase blood flow to the uterus. I did 2 of those last week (the second recommended due to tightness in my diaphragm), and I admit that they hurt quite a bit (I'm not a fan of deep tissue massages to start with). My first acupuncture session is tomorrow - I'll let you know what I think after it. It was recommended that I start with one session per week, and increase to two sessions per week once I start stimming. I would also have a session immediately before and immediately after my transfer. Acupuncture is supposedly supposed to help increase blood flow to the uterus, increase the effectiveness of the stimulants, and decrease any potential side effects. I'm hoping that future appointments can align better with my ultrasound doctor visits as both are about an hour from where I live. Good thing my boss lets me work from home as needed and break away for my appointments. I still want to limit the amount of time I take away from work.Click to expand...

It is something ive been thinking of doing for sure. How long does each accupuncture session take do u know? Its good that ur boss is really good about it all. Do u think the sessions are a good price or expensive? I look forward to hearing how u get on :hugs: xx


----------



## 4magpies

Plex said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya Magpies :hi: Ive just realised i wont be doing any bcp just straight to dr. Is this normal u think? I never thought to ask yesterday xx
> 
> Every clinic does things different. I was on it to sync cycle with my recipient. I think it's good for pcos as it gives extra time for ovaries to calm down.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm away this weekend so did my injection in the car on a motorway services last night and tonight will be doing it in a caravan! Haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what confuses me, i automatically thought i'd have to be put on the bcp first too? Dont mind though, its one less drug to take lol How do u take ur injections? do u have an auto injector? They've given me one and i think i'll be using it :D Good for u taking ur shot at the service station :thumbup: u gone anywhere nice? Hope u have a great time hun xxClick to expand...

We went to Kent for a race weekend. I just slept for most of it. Haha. 

I have to use insulin needles for my DR. I have a pen for stims, not quite sure if that's what you mean by auto injector?

xx


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya Magpies :hi: Ive just realised i wont be doing any bcp just straight to dr. Is this normal u think? I never thought to ask yesterday xx
> 
> Every clinic does things different. I was on it to sync cycle with my recipient. I think it's good for pcos as it gives extra time for ovaries to calm down.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm away this weekend so did my injection in the car on a motorway services last night and tonight will be doing it in a caravan! Haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what confuses me, i automatically thought i'd have to be put on the bcp first too? Dont mind though, its one less drug to take lol How do u take ur injections? do u have an auto injector? They've given me one and i think i'll be using it :D Good for u taking ur shot at the service station :thumbup: u gone anywhere nice? Hope u have a great time hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> We went to Kent for a race weekend. I just slept for most of it. Haha.
> 
> I have to use insulin needles for my DR. I have a pen for stims, not quite sure if that's what you mean by auto injector?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Its a weird looking thing, u actually put the ready needle into it then use it to inject it so kinda makes a basic syringe+needle into one o those pen things. Ive never seen one before. I had a pen for my trigger shots before. Unfortunatly i have to draw/mix all my shots for this round, think i'll be a pro by the end of all this lol

What a shame u slept for most of it hun :hugs: sounds like u needed it though. Did u just go away for the weekend then? xx


----------



## nlk

I just wrote a whole big reply, and then pressed the wrong button and lost it all :doh: I'll try to remember what I wrote!

*Plex* I think I agree with the others about the bcp. I thought the purpose of it was to sync you with your recipient...I know that's what I'm doing in a few weeks' time...but the clinic know what they're doing, so I'm sure they have an explanation for not going down this route with you! As for the norethisterone, I always struggled with that...I would have to take it multiple times a day, and it would take me ages to respond to it...if I did at all! Also, I found that the pain I got with AF was really bad when I took it. Now I take provera instead which is much better! I take it for five days, then AF arrives exactly 3 days later...without fail. And much less painful! But I guess that everyone responds differently, and I'm sure there are lots of women who prefer norethisterone :shrug:

*disney* and *plex*, I also do acupuncture :thumbup: I absolutely love it! My sessions vary massively, depending on what we are focussing on. Anything from 45 minutes to 2 hours really! He's a fertility acupuncture specialist, though, so I'm quite happy with the variation. It's obviously doing something, as well...I haven't had a natural AF in about 7 years. I started acupuncture at Christmas, and since april I have had 4 natural cycles! And all fairly regular as well :happydance: I wanted to give myself some time before starting ivf to really get my body as ready as I could...some proper relaxation time, after all the stress of the other treatments we went through. I think it worked!

AFM - I'm about to go get my bloods taken again to check whether my thyroid is better. I'm meant to be doing it this week, but I've been really ill, and think I might just wait until next week when I'm a bit better. I just can't shift this bug :( and the thought of going to London to the clinic when I feel crappy is a little too much right now! At the same time though, it's been pushed back so many times...I just want to get it all started now!

Hope everyone is doing well. I can't wait until we start getting some bfp's in here soon!!


----------



## Plex

Yeah I still think its odd im going straight to dr - will ask (if i remember lol) at my next appointment. Im hoping i dont need the norethisterone, fxd the clomid from this month might make me fairly regular next month :thumbup: 
Have to email the acupuncture place, got nothing to loose cept money, oh yeah and sleep(i work nights) :haha:Hopefully i can find an appointment that suits :) Your results sound fab NLK! :D Hope u feel better soon :hugs: 

Ive just had an unhappy thought, I need to get a smear done before treatment hate having that done :nope: hurt like hell :grr:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex - I went for my acupuncture appointment this morning. The entire session lasted about 40-ish minutes. I was told to expect 30-40 minutes each time. I go back next Monday for another abdominal massage (which I'm not a fan of, it it was recommended as I should start stimming on or around this coming Sunday) and acupuncture session. Good thing that's my normal Monday off -- no need to alert anyone of yet another appointment! I think the place I'm going to is a bit pricey ($75 per acupuncture session or massage), but they specialize in fertility and are part of the lab that my doctor uses for ER and ET. It's about an hour from home, but I wanted a place that was close enough to the lab so that I could get on-site treatment before and after my ET. I'm hoping it helps -- it's supposed to. :D

My baseline scan is this coming Wednesday. Fingers crossed that I get the go-ahead to start as soon as cycle day 2 gets here.


NLK - Feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex hope the clomid helps you and I agree with everyone in that I'm sure ur clinic knows what they are doing!


----------



## Plex

Hiya girls, 

I was thinking of doing an update on the first page so we know where everyone is treatment wise. Ive just been looking through the thread and have everyones names i think. 

It wud be great if u cud post when u started and when u start the different stages and i will update the front page :D I did start writing some dates down but dont have enough paper :dohh: forgot there were so many of us :dohh: 

Hope u are all well xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Aw bless ya. 
I started on 24th July 
Down reg scan is on the 16th aug 
Xxxxx


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun! Wow times really gone by quick :D Hopefully u'll be starting stimms this week then? xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I really hope so. This DR isn't fun lol. U getting excited now? Xxxx


----------



## sekky

That's a good idea plex. I started BCP on the 1st of August next appointment 15th to start down reg same day


----------



## nlk

That's a good idea. I think it would be really exciting to see how everyone is progressing. And then you can start counting those bfps as they roll in :thumbup:

I'm not really "there" yet. I think I'm meant to be starting on bcp in the next few weeks, but need to sort thyroid out first...so idk what you can put for that :haha:


----------



## Lucinda7981

I started BCP 7/23 and Lupron on 8/3, Follistim 8/12.


----------



## sunshine8

Great idea Plex.....many thanks for your effort.

I startad DR on 1 August, tomorrow I have baseline scane and blood work, based on the rsult I will know when to start stimms, but assuming it will be soon. 

Sammy, how are you doing? Good luck with the scan on 16th.

GL to all other ladies starting or already started their journey. 
:hugs:to all


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanks sunshine. And u :) let us know how it goes. I'm baring up with these awful side effects how about u. I'm concerned I'm not fully DR xxx


----------



## Nearly2014

Hi ladies,
hope all is doing well!

Plex - started my stimms on 1 Aug, went back for first scan 8 Aug, ER 10 Aug - got 12 eggs - ET 13 Aug, 2 8 cell eggs. So now the wait.....

Good luck for all the rest!


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi everyone! I'm very new to all this and it's great to have some company, my DH has bad news on all counts :( we have been referred to Bourne hall for iCsi, but will see a urologist first! So hopefully something good will come of that! Then we are hoping to start after that, the urologist appt is in sept, so hopefully sometime this year (fingers crossed). Another one of my friends announced her pregnancy today and it's getting harder and harder with each one, so I'm anxious and excited to get the ball rolling! I don't really know what to expect but I'd do just about anything right now! :) good luck to everyone else starting this journey! :) xx


----------



## ababy4us

Awesome idea Plex!

I started BCP 23 July I have my official class on IVF and the process my clinic goes through and my baseline scan on 28 August. IVF ER & ET should be between 19th-23rd September.


----------



## 4magpies

Plex; 

DR 6th August
Stims 20th August 
EC/ET week commencing 2nd September. 

xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi plex good idea 
I started stimming on 31st July, had trigger shot last night, egg collection tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi plex good idea
> I started stimming on 31st July, had trigger shot last night, egg collection tomorrow :happydance:

Good luck!! Hope you get LOTS of nice healthy eggs!


----------



## Hope formal

Hi, I started my treatment 23rd July 2013. I am on burselin and also Gonal f injections.I had my day 5 scan on Monday gone to check for follicle size and they said its still early as they are small. I have my day 9 scan booked for Friday coming so we will see what they say!


----------



## Hope formal

Hey we are on the same cycle! I am 1 day before you! Are you on burseline and gonal f?


----------



## Plex

did start the update earlier, got most of the way through it then my lb turned my computer off :dohh: will start again now - thanks for ur updates!! xx xx


----------



## Hope formal

Actually sorry my mistake we started treatment on the SAME day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

No af took 16 days so I'm at DR can on Friday. Can't wait to start stimming. Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi hope mine were small to begin with but they grow about 1-2m a day so I am sure they will grow to a good size what dose of gonal f are yu on?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Sammy do you just have to keep on waiting till it arrives? Is there nothing they can give you?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Af arrived day 16 thankfully. Apparently they will let u got to three weeks. Dr scan on fri to check alls ok xxx


----------



## flagirlie7

Plex I don't have much to report yet. Have to wait 8 more days to do HPT and then Provera to get my AF. After AF we should do more blood tests for diseases etc., 3d ultrasound for my uterus and a mock transfer. Hope I will more know then!! Thanks for the idea and hard work :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi plex good idea
> I started stimming on 31st July, had trigger shot last night, egg collection tomorrow :happydance:

I hope you get lots of mature, healthy eggs!! Good luck!!!


Plex, great idea! I'm still in a holding pattern. My baseline scan and blood work is tomorrow. Everything is ready to start stimming on cycle day 2. Unless my IVF last month altered my normal "schedule" of this current cycle, I should be on track to start my meds on or around Sunday. Fingers crossed that no cysts are found tomorrow -- I don't want to wait any longer! LOL


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, I was wondering if it is too late to jump on board. I start on the long protocol end of this month and would love to share it with others going through it.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey guys,

I haven't been on here in a while (feel like FET doesn't really count as IVF) but thought i'd pop in and wish you all luck with your cycles!

I had ET on Monday so i'm 2dp2dt at the moment with BT scheduled for 26th. Feeling excited but very nervous!


----------



## tcreasey88

Morning everyone!

Plex- fantastic to see everyones progress on the first page, really good idea, and nice to see so many ladies! I hope they all end in BFP! :)

LornaMJ- Welcome, I've not been doing this very long but being on here has helped me remain calm and less stressed about the whole situation so I hope it helps you. I have watched numerous people fall pregnant over the years and it helps to finally have people to talk to who are in the same place :)

Hopeful Cat - You'll have to excuse my stupidness... whats FET? How does that come about? 

xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

tcreasey88 said:


> Hopeful Cat - You'll have to excuse my stupidness... whats FET? How does that come about?
> 
> xx

Hey tcreasey - FET is Frozen Embryo Transfer... I still had 2 embryos from my first IVF ICSI so I had one thawed out and transferred in this cycle


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Welcome lorna. 
Hopeful cat enjoy being pupo!! Xxxx


----------



## Nearly2014

TCreasy - Welcome! Don't feel to down about the ICSI, we had to go for it as well. If the dr knows what he/she is doing I am convinced it's not that bad. And I know the feeling of hearing everyone else being pregnant - feel the same way, so hope this time it will be me anouncing that our babies are on the way. Keep the faith!


----------



## Nearly2014

Bundles - good luck for today! Hope you have loads of eggs and that all goes well!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck bundles xxxx


----------



## tcreasey88

Hopeful Cat - I see :) best of luck! 

Nearly2014 - Thanks, I am feeling better about things, it's taking over my life! Kind of how it was when we first started TTC! lol

xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex thanks for posting where everyone's at on the first page!


----------



## sekky

Good job on the first page plex. Hello everyone


----------



## Plex

:hi: to all the new comers! Hope everyone is well? Its exciting that we have a few people PUPO :happydance: sending u lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hello everyone, and big welcome to new members 

Plex dear, thanks so much for taking the initiative, it really helps to see what timeline everyone is on. 


I went for my baseline scan today, so finally my ovaries have stopped. Now we just have to wait for the call and eitehr tomrrow or day after I start stimm.

Goodluck to ladies going for their ET and ET.


----------



## sekky

sunshine8 said:


> Hello everyone, and big welcome to new members
> 
> Plex dear, thanks so much for taking the initiative, it really helps to see what timeline everyone is on.
> 
> 
> I went for my baseline scan today, so finally my ovaries have stopped. Now we just have to wait for the call and eitehr tomrrow or day after I start stimm.
> 
> Goodluck to ladies going for their ET and ET.

:happydance: you are on your way yay. Hoping this gets you a sticky bean


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone had my EC today 14 eggs were collected. Due to my estradiol levels the doctor cancelled my fresh egg transfer. Due to risk of ohss. So they are going to freeze them all and wait till my bloods have gone down. Really upset about it and very sore find out tomorrow how many fertilised


----------



## sammy1987xxx

So sorry bundles but wow what a lovely amount of eggies xxxxx


----------



## sekky

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi everyone had my EC today 14 eggs were collected. Due to my estradiol levels the doctor cancelled my fresh egg transfer. Due to risk of ohss. So they are going to freeze them all and wait till my bloods have gone down. Really upset about it and very sore find out tomorrow how many fertilised

Oh sorry about the freeze but look on the bright it's for good. Heard high E2 can have a negative impact on implantation. :happydance: for 14 eggies hoping for a great fert report


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks guys:hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

*Bundles* - 14 eggs is great!! Rest up and drink lots of water! :flower:

*Plex* - thanks for putting updates on the first page! 

*Sunshine* - good luck for stims!

Good luck to every one else in their TWW!

AFM, AF arrived today. I have a fertility clinic appt tomorrow to find out if we can do IVF again soon FX


----------



## nlk

That's fantastic, bundles! Can't wait to hear your report :happydance: It sucks that they are cancelling your fresh one, but I'm glad that they are clearly taking care of you very well. I think that's great :hugs:

goldfish, good luck with your appointment. Hope everything goes okay :hugs:

sunshine, good luck with your stims! :yipee:


----------



## 4magpies

Great number bundles. The doctors have told me I may need to do the same so I'm prepared for that to happen. I'd rather that than OHSS as I have a friend that nearly died from it! Scary stuff.

I'm just waiting for my bleed. Got a few cramps. Almost forgot to do my DR injection last night. Haha!

Hope everyone is well and good luck up those pupo. 

On another note does any one use twitter? If so I'm @babynowplease I find it easier to use on my phone. 

xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I've followed u cxx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey ladies. !14 what a perfect number :) 

Yay goldfish... Im so hoping the next cycle is more positive for you! Xxx

4magpies im terrified im going to forget my meds haha. I have to wake up half hour earlier in mornings to use the progesterone then go lie bk down again. Such a hassle and not normal routine

Afm its 3dp2dt and TWW is such hell. I wish humans could go into selective hybernation so I could just wake up for BT day lol. Some twinges and stuff but too early to distinguis from the progesterone pessaries.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey called clinic 10 eggs fertilised and all frozen:happydance: let's see how long it takes my estradiol to go down


----------



## nlk

That's fantastic, bundles! Hope it goes down soon so you can get on :happydance:


----------



## Hope formal

How was the egg collection procedure! Good things happen to people who wait so don't worry!


----------



## Mrs. T

I had my day zero u/s and b/w today and my follicle count went up to 22! I am so happy because a couple of weeks ago on CD3 my antral follicle count was only 6 and I was convinced the cycle would be cancelled. I get to start stims (225 units of Puregon) tomorrow.


----------



## sunraybaby

Hello everyone, please let me join you guys! I am on my first ever IVF cycle, just received my medicine today, will start injections on the 25th, and baseline scan on the 10th sept. I am super nervous, hope I can share this experience with you! Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! Sorry I've been MIA. The school year started last week and its been crazy! 

I hope everyone is doing well. As for me, my AF finally came (about 4 days late) and I've started BC. Baseline scan is a little more than a month away!


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome sunraybaby and welcome back Lucie73821!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yey mrs t so happy for u. 22 is loads! 
Welcome sunray! Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Sammy I followed you back. M

Welcome newbies. Still no bleed for me but feeling more crampy today. Come on AF. 

xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Come on af! :) xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hello everyone,
Welcome sunray and welcome back Lucie. 
Great number Mrs.T

Sammy doll hope AF comes soon for you, ain't your appointment today huh?

I started my stim yesterday, it was so complicated, all this medication and mixing and the right amount. But hopefully things will sort itself out as we go along.

Hugs to all your pretty ladies


----------



## Nearly2014

Hopeful - I know the feeling of tww - it's awful, and I am generally not a very patient person. So struggling withe the waiting

Bundles - wonderful news about the fertilised eggs - hopefully your levels will be 100% in your next cycle!

Sunraybaby - welcome and good luck! My very first IVF cycle as well and praying that all of us will receive BFP's!!

Mrs T - 22 is wonderful - hope you have loads that fertilise - holding thumbs!

Good luck to all the rest! Have a lovely relaxing weekend :)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone

Mrs t 22 that's great!! You are going to start feeling your ovaries soon. 
Hopeful and nearly 2014 when is your test day? 
Sunshine great you have started stimms

I had a general anaesthetic for egg collection so did not feel a thing just early sore after.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm being sedated for EC. Wish it was GA! 

Well I have pink CM and terrible cramps so she should be here full flow by tonight. All good for baseline as planned now!


----------



## dovkav123

i WISH TO ALL :dust: AND 2014 BABIES!

I am having my blood done and ultrasound on Monday. it will be CD11. Any day next week I'll O. Before my O, Dr will give me HSG shot. If he finds an egg, he will retreave it without any painkillers.
I'LL LET YOU KNOW, HOW IT WENT.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi ladies. Mind if I join you? 

DH and I are on IVF Cycle #1. We have PCOS + Unexplained. After 13 ovulatory cycles, some with meds, and one with IUI, it's not just the PCOS causing the problem, but doctors don't seem to have any answers. We recently moved from the US to Prague where IVF is much cheaper. This past Monday (CD2) I started on Gonal-F 300iu. Today was my CD6 U/S. So far it looks like I have 10 follicles on my left ovary and 11 on the right. They all range from 9mm to 12.5mm. I go back in on Monday for another U/S and will hopefully trigger either Monday or Tuesday with ER on either Wednesday or Thursday. 

Thanks for letting me share. :thumbup:


----------



## Plex

:hi:

Welcome to the newbies :D 

Ive fallen behind on replying on this thread as ive been concentrating on updating the first page - it takes a lot of my brain power up :haha: 

Well my final round of clomid hasnt worked as the :witch: arrived today :grr: least I know I'll be doing the IVF for sure now. So I now have about a month left till DR, SCARY!! 

Hope u are all well xxxxx


----------



## nlk

Sorry your clomid didn't work, plex :hugs: but onwards and upwards! I think we will be starting at a very similar time?


----------



## Plex

Nlk - Thanks hun :D Im thinking mid to late Sept start time for me, depends on when Af arrives. That about the same dates u think u'll start? xx


----------



## adroplet

Started Lupron 09/09

AF came today!
Start stimms (Menopur & Gonal F) today!


----------



## LornaMJ

Anyoine starting end of this month beginning of next?


----------



## Jem123

I'm happy to say i can now join this thread! Had a voicemail when i came back from my honeymoon last week to say that i didn't need to go to my next appointment and asked me to ring for a chat. So the day after i got back i called... I wad told that im in the next lot to have treatment. I was buzzing! She said she'd call very soon with my date. So anxious now... How long after this phone call did people start the treatment? 
She told ne very soon but its been a week and I've not heard back yet. 

Xx


----------



## nlk

Plex, I'm getting my bloods redrawn, and if my thyroid is under control I just need to wait to be matched! But I also need to go on bcp, so I think I'm looking at mid September. They said that they think they will get me matched pretty quickly, within a week or so! Hope this is true :)

welcome to all the newbies! It's so great that there are so many of us getting started!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Its 5dp2dt today and I had some cramps and sharp pains yesterday to the point I said OW OW OW OW. Its subsided now but hoping it was implantation starting...its bout the right time. Feeling so hopeful this time


----------



## Mrs. T

I need help from any experienced IVFers please!!! I stopped the bcp on Monday and I just started stims today. I just went to the washroom and saw brown blood! What's up with that? Is that supposed to happen or am I totally screwed?


----------



## ababy4us

LornaMJ said:


> Anyoine starting end of this month beginning of next?

I start stimms around the beginning of next month Lorna!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've been MIA for a few days, too. Work has been BUSY.

My baseline ultrasound went well on Wednesday, though I was disappointed that my antral follicle count seemed to go down from previous months (it's now 6). My estradiol level was elevated at 86, and my doctor wants it to be under 70 before I start stimming (supposed to start cycle day 2). I'm spotting today, so I expect AF to come tomorrow or Sunday at the latest. I'm supposed to get another blood draw once AF officially comes so that I can find out if I'm clear to start my meds. This wait in limbo is killing me!

I hope that everyone is doing well!


----------



## LornaMJ

ababy4us said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Anyoine starting end of this month beginning of next?
> 
> I start stimms around the beginning of next month Lorna!Click to expand...

Be great to share this with, what protocol are you on?


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies, guess am not the only behing on this thread. Glad so many of us are moving forward.

Welcome to the new ladies. Hoping we all get our BFP from this journey.

Plex such a good work you've done on the first page.

How are the TWW ladies coping. I know it's like a torture not knowing for sure what is going on. I am routing for all of you.

Mrs. T sorry about the spotting. I would call my FS if I notice such.

Ababy seems we are almost on same schedule looking at your calendar.

AFM am on day 3 of down reg to start stimms on September 5 and ER btw 16-18 September. 

Hoping we are all having a great weekend.


----------



## sekky

dovkav123 said:


> i WISH TO ALL :dust: AND 2014 BABIES!
> 
> I am having my blood done and ultrasound on Monday. it will be CD11. Any day next week I'll O. Before my O, Dr will give me HSG shot. If he finds an egg, he will retreave it without any painkillers.
> I'LL LET YOU KNOW, HOW IT WENT.

Good luck on Monday, hoping you get a nice eggy. I haven't heard of this before. Any reason your RE decided this for you? Natural IVF I mean:shrug:


----------



## bunyhuny

Plex- Thanks hun. Sorry about your Clomid cycle. Onward to IVF! 

Today is Day 6 of stims. I'm adding in Orgalutran (sp?) injection tonight to prevent early O. Definitely have started to feel some pressure in my ovaries. Yesterday's scan showed 21 follicles between 9 and 12.5mm (not sure if there were more that were smaller, doctor didn't say), so I guess I'm supposed to be pretty uncomfortable by my u/s on Monday? Anyone else at this point in the process?


----------



## dovkav123

sekky said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> i WISH TO ALL :dust: AND 2014 BABIES!
> 
> I am having my blood done and ultrasound on Monday. it will be CD11. Any day next week I'll O. Before my O, Dr will give me HSG shot. If he finds an egg, he will retreave it without any painkillers.
> I'LL LET YOU KNOW, HOW IT WENT.
> 
> Good luck on Monday, hoping you get a nice eggy. I haven't heard of this before. Any reason your RE decided this for you? Natural IVF I mean:shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you!
I had a complicated ruptured appendix in my past, we beleave, that sever adhesions are our problem. We are skipping Lap and going straight to IVF. We are paying cash so we can do what we think is right. 
First test tube baby was born with a spontanious cycle IVF treatment. I hope we'll be lucky too. My hormones are OK and I O regulary.
Dr. recommend natural IVF cycle to women who are at high risk OHS. Some women can not take any firtility meds because of blood clot disorder. Other women like me, don't want to stress their body with meds, suffer side effects....


----------



## sekky

dovkav123 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> i WISH TO ALL :dust: AND 2014 BABIES!
> 
> I am having my blood done and ultrasound on Monday. it will be CD11. Any day next week I'll O. Before my O, Dr will give me HSG shot. If he finds an egg, he will retreave it without any painkillers.
> I'LL LET YOU KNOW, HOW IT WENT.
> 
> Good luck on Monday, hoping you get a nice eggy. I haven't heard of this before. Any reason your RE decided this for you? Natural IVF I mean:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I had a complicated ruptured appendix in my past, we beleave, that sever adhesions are our problem. We are skipping Lap and going straight to IVF. We are paying cash so we can do what we think is right.
> First test tube baby was born with a spontanious cycle IVF treatment. I hope we'll be lucky too. My hormones are OK and I O regulary.
> Dr. recommend natural IVF cycle to women who are at high risk OHS. Some women can not take any firtility meds because of blood clot disorder. Other women like me, don't want to stress their body with meds, suffer side effects....Click to expand...

Thank you for the explanation. Wishing you all the best darling.


----------



## Mrs. T

Update and FYI for those doing bcp in their protocol.

The nurse just called me and she said it is normal to bleed once you stop the pill. As I posted earlier, I stopped the pill on Monday and started stims on Friday. About an hour after I did my first shot I started bleeding and it is worse today. I freaked out and thought my cycle was gonna get cancelled but apparently it's totally normal. I wish I would've been warned.


----------



## ababy4us

LornaMJ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyoine starting end of this month beginning of next?
> 
> I start stimms around the beginning of next month Lorna!Click to expand...
> 
> Be great to share this with, what protocol are you on?Click to expand...

I'm not really sure. I have a 3 hour class to explain everything on the 28th so hopefully I get more info then. I have been on BCP since 23 July. As of right now I really have no idea what is going on :haha:


----------



## ababy4us

Thanks for the heads up Mrs. T! I'm sure I'll be one of those lucky ladies as well. Even vaginal progesterone suppositories don't keep the evil :witch: away!


----------



## bunyhuny

Mrs. T said:


> The nurse just called me and she said it is normal to bleed once you stop the pill. As I posted earlier, I stopped the pill on Monday and started stims on Friday. About an hour after I did my first shot I started bleeding and it is worse today. I freaked out and thought my cycle was gonna get cancelled but apparently it's totally normal. I wish I would've been warned.

Yeah, they really should have told you about that. Makes sense though.


----------



## sunshine8

Hope weekend going well for all you lovelies. Me on my second day of stim , so far so good. Will go for u/s on wednesday.

Mrs T, I too had Little bit of spotting yesterday, just after first day of injection, but though my internet reserach I found that its pretty common. Sometimes there is some residual blood from AF. 

Plex darling, sorry about the clomid, but you have your IVF to look forward too, and I hope with all my heart that will be your cycle hun.

I see that othere ladies are aslo stimming right now, GL to you ladies.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Lucinda7981

bunyhuny said:


> Plex- Thanks hun. Sorry about your Clomid cycle. Onward to IVF!
> 
> Today is Day 6 of stims. I'm adding in Orgalutran (sp?) injection tonight to prevent early O. Definitely have started to feel some pressure in my ovaries. Yesterday's scan showed 21 follicles between 9 and 12.5mm (not sure if there were more that were smaller, doctor didn't say), so I guess I'm supposed to be pretty uncomfortable by my u/s on Monday? Anyone else at this point in the process?

Me....I'm also on day 6; going Monday for ultrasound ;)


----------



## sunshine8

Bunyhuny and Lucinda, are you feeling any diffrent while on stims? any effects/chang`? I am on 3rd day, but I feel the same, I hope the med working on me ....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm on third day too sunshine. 2 stim jabs down. I had some twinges last night xxx


----------



## sekky

sunshine8 said:


> Bunyhuny and Lucinda, are you feeling any diffrent while on stims? any effects/chang`? I am on 3rd day, but I feel the same, I hope the med working on me ....

I didn't feel any different while stimming during my last cycle except toward ER and that was because their we're so many follicles. 22 eggs were retrieved.nso it's normal for you not to feel anything as its still pretty early for you to feel any discomfort.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey Plex - when will you be stimming ? Xxx


----------



## dovkav123

Ladies,
I am waiting patiently for BFP on this thread!
Is anyone taking Gonal-F only 150 units? Do you have any side effects? Is your body responds well?
Thank you, enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Lucinda7981

sunshine8 said:


> Bunyhuny and Lucinda, are you feeling any diffrent while on stims? any effects/chang`? I am on 3rd day, but I feel the same, I hope the med working on me ....

I haven't felt anything until today; i feel bloated is all....like if i need to pee.


----------



## sunshine8

Sammy, great , so we are pretty cose hun. Tonite will be my 4th injection. When you going for your scan?

Lucindia, thanks for letting me know, hope we have a painful but successful stim.

Sekky thanks so much, makes me feel very assured.


:hugs: to all


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine. I'm in for scan Friday. How about u. Xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

dovkav123 said:


> Ladies,
> I am waiting patiently for BFP on this thread!
> Is anyone taking Gonal-F only 150 units? Do you have any side effects? Is your body responds well?
> Thank you, enjoy your Sunday.

I was on 150 of Gonal-f during my first IVF cycle, but I mixed I with 150 of Menopur. My doctor has decided to repeat the same protocol since I produced good quality embryos last time (despite there not being that many, but that's because I'm DOR). I didn't have any real side effects other than some minor tenderness on the side that I did the injection the morning after. I felt minor bloat by the time I triggered (and I had been on ganirelix for several days by then).

I get to start stimming for cycle #2 tonight if my estradiol level comes back to where it should be (it was a bit elevated on Wednesday). I'm on my way to get my blood drawn now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ababy4us

Ladies, I'm having a rough day today. Our first (and only) IVF w/ ICSI is (slowly) approaching and I feel like I am going completely insane. I go from extremely positive to very negative and I know this is normal but I am just so scared. For those of you who have done this before, how did you keep yourself from going crazy? I've booked massages, thinking about acupuncture, and I am already seeing a therapist but it isn't stopping the "what if's". Ugh! I hate this feeling!


----------



## tcreasey88

I am exactly the same, some days I am so up, I think all the right things, eat all the right things, say all the rights things... and I feel as though I can wait another few months because I've waited so long already... and then the next day it's the total opposite, and the thought of waiting another day might actually kill me.

Things I find that help is talking to my DH, and not keeping it in. If I want to cry, I do. I try and laugh, watch funny things on tv/youtube or surround myself with my friends who make me laugh. Take up a new hobby, I've started yoga. Do things you love, I love cleaning/shopping/my dogs. 

So on your down days its more about having to force yourself to make good choices for your mood I find. Everyone is different though, and being on BNB is helping me especially as I don't know anyone who has been through IVF,and nearly all my friends are pregnant or had babies, so that bit is hard.

I hope this helps :) xxx


----------



## ababy4us

I wish I had more friends. I am an Army wife and I don't have any friends where we are stationed. DH can only take so much of my crazy LOL!! If it were up to me I'd talk about it 24/7 and I know that isn't healthy. I think its just the waiting and waiting that is killing me. I feel like I'm not doing anything to help this progress because I haven't started stimms yet. It sure is nice to know you aren't alone and that you in fact AREN'T crazy hahaha. Thanks for the reply. I LOVE shopping and that would relieve so much stress but we can't spend any extra money because IVF is wiping us out :(


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. 
Don't feel crazy about talking about it all the time. It's all I think about! Morning and night. The wait is the worst bit. Everything is a wait. Luckily I have told a few ppl so I can talk to them and not feel I'm telling them the same things.
I have my poochies which take my time up. At work I completely can't switch off to it as I hate my job. 
I have been thinking about acupuncture but I hate needles ironically lol. 
It's normal to feel negative xxxx


----------



## tcreasey88

Do you pay for your ivf? You can always go and not buy stuff, that's what I do most time :) try and stay positive though, take up reading?

I find my doggy helps the most :) 

Do you have any idea when you'll start stimms? xxx


----------



## Hennapop

Hi everyone,
Just logging on for the first time since my second IUI in April that resulted in miscarriage.

My DH and I started IVF tx in July, Im on BCPs and androgen patch - begin shots monday. Have been taking estrace for a week as well.

All my meds arrived FRiday and I was so overwhelmed I cried. Im trying to keep a positive perspective. I really like our RE. 

Going to acupuncture since March (roughly weekly). The RE took me off the Chinese herbs, has that happened to anyone else?

Just taking prenatals and Fish oil.

Egg retrieval is scheduled for early sept, so we'll see! I begin ganirelix tomorrow. It's been a rough month.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes Chinese herbals have shown that they decrease Ivf success. So that's why ur not allowed them. 
Good luck xxxx


----------



## Hennapop

Ahhh I see! Thanks Sammy and good luck to you!!


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us- The waiting is so hard. *hugs* I know for me that the break between meds/IUI cycles and starting IVF was the worst. It definitely gets better when you start your IVF cycle. Feels good just to be moving forward again and you will be there very soon. I'm thinking good thought for you. <3


----------



## bunyhuny

Hennapop- My RE told me vitamins are fine, most supplements are fine, but absolutely no herbs at all.


----------



## adroplet

Mrs. T said:


> Update and FYI for those doing bcp in their protocol.
> 
> The nurse just called me and she said it is normal to bleed once you stop the pill. As I posted earlier, I stopped the pill on Monday and started stims on Friday. About an hour after I did my first shot I started bleeding and it is worse today. I freaked out and thought my cycle was gonna get cancelled but apparently it's totally normal. I wish I would've been warned.

Sucks the clinic didn't tell you, but yes just like taking BCPs you will get your period 3-4 days after you start the placebo pills or take no pills at all. 

:happydance:Yay! I must say I am so glad to run into you, we are on exactly the same cycle - from first stimm date down to estimated ER date.
What stimms are you on? how are you feeling so far?
I have only had 1 really bad headache that lasted about 12 hrs. other than that, nothing.


----------



## Mrs. T

Oh wow adroplet that is so cool we are cycling together! We can keep each other company!

I am on 225IUs of Puregon right now. I had an absolutely brutal headache too, on Saturday. Other than that I feel okay. This AF is really heavy though, so it is kind of worrisome.


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny said:


> ababy4us- The waiting is so hard. *hugs* I know for me that the break between meds/IUI cycles and starting IVF was the worst. It definitely gets better when you start your IVF cycle. Feels good just to be moving forward again and you will be there very soon. I'm thinking good thought for you. <3

I agree. Hang in there - it gets better. :hugs:

My lab results (estradiol) don't come back until tomorrow, but my doctor is confident that the level should have dropped to where it should be. She asked me to start tonight, so my official start date for my second IVF cycle is August 18th. Please, please, please work this time!! [-o&lt;


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone hope you have had a good weekend

Aw that great news Disney not long now


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi sunshine. I'm in for scan Friday. How about u. Xxx

Hey sammy,

I have blood test on tuesday and SCAN on wednesday. Have you got some tentative date for ER and ET hun?

What are you stimming with and what dosage. Me on menopur , 300 mul until tuesday night and then the doc will tell us how to proceeed on wednesday.

Nice to have few of us cycling together, I think lucindia, adorplet and Mrs T are with us too.

Hello to all y Lovely IVF frieneds, this space is such a boon. Hugs to all.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm on Menopur 150. Ur on a high dose? 
No all we know is the norm is 12 days. So working towards that. Hope ur scan goes well. 
Good that there's a few of us. 
I just can't wait. I can feel twinges so its nice to feel its working. Iv started having a hot water bottle to womb my womb until et. :) 
Xxxxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hey sammy,

Yes the amountt they recommeded seems high to start with. But I don't have any symptoms as yet, other than tiredness and this very mild note of headche. I suppose they will check on wednesday how I am responding and then accordingly adjust the med. 

Yes 12-14 Days is the max my Doc said that you will be on stim---I hope thats the case.

Warm water bottle? how does that help? I will do that too. Although the instrctutions I do for dos and don't specify that I should completely avoid suana etc, thus I was dreading taking anything warm near me. 

me at work and its sucks at the moment 
talks oon, take care :hugs:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good afternoon sunshine. 
Apparently some women have a cold womb so a hot water bottle just warms it. Def not after et. I will prob stop a couple of days before et. Just to be safe. Want it all nice and snuggly for the eggy lol. 
I just have twinges and headache. 
I'm at work too. :( it's horrible lol. 
Hope Wednesday goes well :) I'm counting down for mine on Friday. :) 
Do U have to put 4 lots to one water? Xxxxxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to update...went for scan this morning (day 7 of stims) and i have couple of follies ranging from 13 to 9. As of Sat im on 450 of Follistim and .5 a vial of Menopur. Doc thinks she will have me go up to 600 of the Follistim but i will know that after bloodwork comes in later today. I go for scan again Wed.....ultrasound is starting to become uncomfortable from all the follies.


----------



## Plex

:hi: gosh, so much has happened that ive missed - going to have a catch up now. Hope u are all doing well xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Disneyfan88- Congrats! 

Lucinda7981- I know what you mean about those ultrasounds. My ovaries haven't been bothering me at all on the stims, but as soon as my doctor started moving that wand around- Ow! Good luck at your scan on Wednesday! 

Plex- :wave: Hey hun! 

*UPDATE* Went in today for CD 9 scan and after 8 days of Gonal-F 300iu I have 20+ follicles ranging in size from 17mm to 21.5mm. I do two trigger shots tonight an hour apart and then only 36 more hours until ER! We have to be at the clinic at 7a on Wednesday with DH's "sample". Once that is turned in, we head up to the surgery floor so I can get prepped for my ER and finally get these eggs removed. Very excited!


----------



## Plex

everyone is getting on so well, thats great to see :) Im still waiting around now till next af (on cd5atm). Going to update the front page now xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

It's nice to see excitement around ec. I'm so scared lol good luck xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Sammy- I'm a little scared as well, but the excitement of us being so close to fertilization and then transfer is outweighing any fear at all right now. I can't wait to see our first little "egg baby" on screen at transfer next week! I'm just hoping that my eggs look lovely at collection, that DH's sperm are happy to fertilize them, and that we get a bunch of healthy blastocysts to transfer and freeze.


----------



## ababy4us

Thanks everyone! Yesterday was a rough day but today is better hahaha. As I said I am on a roller coaster and I know all of you ladies know how it feels (so comforting). 

Bunyhuny~ SO exciting!!! Awesome amount of follies lots good thoughts and vibes your way that they all produce nice, strong, healthy eggies! :)


AFM, I have a bit of an issue I think *TMI ALERT*. This is SO embarrassing but I have to ask... Have any of you ladies gotten a yeast infection from BCP? I have had "issues" down there since about a week after I started taking them. I've never had a yeast infection before so I'm kind of confused. Once again, I apologize for the TMI.


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us- Thanks hun! DH and I are very happy with the number of follicles. :happydance: As far as BCP goes, yeah, it can give you yeast infections for sure. My sister was getting one every other week when she was on the pill and she had to stop taking it. Best call your doctor about it. They should give you something to treat the infection with. Also, if you take probiotics while on BCP it can really help lower the amount of yeast infections you get.


----------



## ababy4us

Oh that is a nice little tip! I've been thinking about taking a probiotic anyways. Thank you!


----------



## Plex

first page now updated, please let me know if anything needs altering xx


----------



## ababy4us

Buny~ Are you very uncomfortable with all those follies? The ultrasounds ALWAYS hurt me so badly (I think from the endometriomas) and I am certain I will produce a lot of follies as well and the U/S scares me quite a bit.


*EDIT*

Oops just re-read your post. Oy! I'm a bit nervous about that now. I wonder if I could take some tylenol before?


----------



## ababy4us

HopefulCat and Nearly~

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## sunshine8

Bunyhuny, good luck with the ET, praying with all my heart that you get the best results hun.

Lucindia, me on stim day 4, but no major symptoms, I have my scan due on wednesday. iÍ hope the med working on me. Good luck with you scan too dear. Do you have a date for ec?

Plex, soon you will be on board sweet, thanks for the effort on page 1.

Sammy sweet, I have this new pacake of menopur. so there was one botle with Power and two injections which i had to mix in. I suppose this is diffrent kind of packaging then generally available (so said my nurse too), as on youtube they have very diffrent style and it only gót me more confused.
But now all is sorted on that front.

I am feeling so scared for wednesday, what if the med not working on my+ what if there ain't any follicles growing? so many what ifs and no Concrete answers :(

Take care Lovely ladies, hopefully this will be our month, our year :hugs:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Have u had any pains or anything. I feel really uncomfortable tonight! I have to mix two vials with one water xxxx


----------



## Plex

With the menopur I'll be mixing too think though it will be just one solution to one powder. Hope everything goes well for ur scan on wed sunshine - sending u lots of positive thoughts :dust xxx

Sammy - Sorry to hear ur not doing too well at the mo :hugs: u know when ur next scan is yet or ec? xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yea Friday no news on ec yet. Still trying to get my head round it. How u feeling xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Love the front page :) xxx


----------



## Plex

Bored of waiting already!! lol Need the nurse to come back off her hols asap :D Shes back at work on the 27th so shud get a call sometime around then (hopefully). How many follies do u have so far? Have they done a count yet? xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Ul have to chase her I bet. 
So bad u have to wait cos she's on hol. 
I had 19 at pre scan. I read somewhere that if u get 15 eggs u have a increased chance of success. Wish I could find it. 
Zxxxxx


----------



## Plex

oooo that sounds really REALLY good hun :thumbup: The more eggs the more chances of fertilizing and a later transfer date. U getting nervous? I think the waiting im doing is the easiest of the whole process, are u finding it more frustrating waiting to know whats going on? xx


----------



## adroplet

3 days of stimming and my ultrasound today showed 17 follies, all are under 10mm. Go back this Thurs for another one. 
So far only 1 big headache.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I am so nervous. I'm such a baby. The waiting is the worst bit. Once uv started u just have to take it one step at a time. Everyone is so different so what others have u may not. Some ppl stim for two weeks some 7 days it really depends. DR took me three weeks then had to wait another week for scan so it's def not a fast process for me lol. 
U havent got long now and ul be telling the newbies and is oldies all about it xxxx


----------



## Goldfish

I guess I've kinda started IVF#2! Started my BCPs yesterday! Though it doesn't feel like I've started till I do injections...after BCPs I will have a pill scan on 9 Sep and then they tell me when I can start the downreg injections. 

Having trouble keeping up with this thread but you girls sounds like you have plenty of follicles!! I have low AMH/low AFC so I can only wish haha!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi goldfish. 
Ur on the journey:) 
It only takes one eggy :) our problem is severe lack of live sperm let alone swimming sperm. So lots of eggies may not help us. 
Hope ur well. Enjoy the not injecting bit whilst u can lol xxx


----------



## Goldfish

*Sammy* - that's what I tell myself all the time because I have the opposite problem - not enough eggs!! Haha yes I'm getting nervous about the prospect of injecting again but taking pills is sooo much easier! Good luck on your stims!


----------



## bunyhuny

Only 3 hours into my 36 hours before egg retrieval and I'm already growing impatient. I'm going to have to find something to do tomorrow or I'm going to lose my mind. With the injections I at least felt like I was doing something and there was still the excitement of the next ultrasound. Now that the ER is scheduled, I just want it to happen already!

ababy4us- No problem hun. :) I know my earlier post wasn't super positive in regards to comfort, but just know that I haven't been uncomfortable at all during the normal day to day. Not even any pressure as I'm sitting here typing. The u/s was definitely uncomfortable, but my RE tends to be a bit jabby with the wand in general. Even my baseline scan hurt and there was nothing there besides a few tiny PCOS cysts. Today's scan wasn't any worse than my u/s scans when I had two follicles on Clomid.

sunshine- Good luck at your scan. I was so worried before my scan last week that nothing was growing because I couldn't feel any pressure or anything and it all turned out to be fine. I hope the same is true for you. Not that I'm always successful in it, but I always try to believe that our doctors have been doing this a long time and would not prescribe us a regimen that they didn't have faith in. 

adroplet- 17 is great after just 3 days of stims! Congrats! I had 21 follicles around 9-11mm after 4 days of stims, and after that they grew about 3mm a day. Sounds like you're having a good response, too!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bunyhuny how exciting bout ER being around the corner!!!! Mine is looking like it'll be this weekend since my follies are growing so slowly !


----------



## bunyhuny

Lucinda79810- I've heard slow growing follicles may be healthier than quicky follicles like mine, so your slow growers may be a good thing! I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan results on Wednesday, and I'll let you know then how my retrieval goes. :flower: After you get your eggies, are you going to do a 3-day transfer or a 5-day transfer? We're doing a 5-day so that we'll only have to transfer one back instead of two. I know a lot of ladies want twins, but not me, and those 5-day transfers have such a better implantation rate.


----------



## Lucinda7981

bunyhuny originally at consult my RE said she wanted to do a day 3 transfer and wanted to transfer 3 but all this is dependent on how the embies look by day 3. This is IVF #3 so I'm actually okay with transferring 3. Maybe all the 3's will bring me luck ;)


----------



## bunyhuny

Lucinda7981- Third times a charm yeah?


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny said:


> Disneyfan88- Congrats!
> *UPDATE* Went in today for CD 9 scan and after 8 days of Gonal-F 300iu I have 20+ follicles ranging in size from 17mm to 21.5mm. I do two trigger shots tonight an hour apart and then only 36 more hours until ER! We have to be at the clinic at 7a on Wednesday with DH's "sample". Once that is turned in, we head up to the surgery floor so I can get prepped for my ER and finally get these eggs removed. Very excited!

Thanks! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! You're almost there!!



sammy1987xxx said:


> Have u had any pains or anything. I feel really uncomfortable tonight! I have to mix two vials with one water xxxx

Sorry that you're feeling uncomfortable. If your taking menopur, I mix two vials of powder with one water, too (plus my gonal-f). What kind of pain are you feeling? I like to massage the injection site for a few minutes after doing my injections. I tend to feel a bit of tenderness at the injection site the next day, but I don't notice it for the most part.



adroplet said:


> 3 days of stimming and my ultrasound today showed 17 follies, all are under 10mm. Go back this Thurs for another one.
> So far only 1 big headache.

That's an excellent number of follies! My AFC was only 6 or 7 (5 on the right, and 1-2 on the left). I'm praying that there were more hiding, and they will appear now that I've started my medications. I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound on Wednesday.



Goldfish said:


> I guess I've kinda started IVF#2! Started my BCPs yesterday! Though it doesn't feel like I've started till I do injections...after BCPs I will have a pill scan on 9 Sep and then they tell me when I can start the downreg injections.
> 
> Having trouble keeping up with this thread but you girls sounds like you have plenty of follicles!! I have low AMH/low AFC so I can only wish haha!

I'm on IVF #2 as well. I also have low AMH and low AFC, so I know exactly what you're going through. :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

I have an update after yesterday first visit for IVF treatment.
CD11,16mm follicle (14 mm follicle is pritty matured-my dr. remarks) and 8mm utrine lining
Blood tests were good!
I did a trigger shot 9:30pm.
Retreaval scheduled on Wednesday at 8:30am. Painkiller-voltaren pill to rectum.
Transfer on Friday, (2nd day), my incubator better than the lab's one:flower:

bunyhuny, that is it! Don't stress yourself out! Everything will be fine! 
We are doing the retreaval at the same day, 1.5 hour appart! You'll be in my thoughts and fingers crossed for both of us!
Do you feel anything different after a trigger shot(ovitrelle)?

I am so sorry for the girls who feel uncomfortable with meds, in the end it sooo worthy!
Sending blessings to all growing juicy follicles!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi Disney. My back and sides feel really uncomfortable I can tell things r happening. 

Good luck to those getting ready for er xxxxx


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi everyone, sorry for my absence yesterday! Glad everyone is coming along nicely! I had a nightmare yesterday, our urology appt is 4 weeks tomorrow, and he wrote us a letter saying he was missing the genetic tests for my oh, luckily I found out today they had just misplaced them, thought it was going to set us back so was very upset xx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Have u had any pains or anything. I feel really uncomfortable tonight! I have to mix two vials with one water xxxx

Sammy hope you feeling much better today doll. I have been very emotional two in the last two Days, spontaneous Crying for no apparent reason and general tiredness. Also due to all this I can't concentrate on work and I have so many dealines upcoming :(.


One Quick question to ladies stimm with menopur, did you get fertile CM while while stimming? Sorry (TMI), but I am noticicng CM just like the type I get prior to ovulation, hope this is not some bad news ....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

No but I have notices a increase in cm this morning but doesn't seem fertile. I don't think it could be bad news. Have u checked doctor google xxxz


----------



## Rurin

Hi ladies - have been lurking on this thread but not posting - but thought I should pop in and say 'hi' and can I join you? 

Just started stimming on short protocol 5 days ago for my first IVF, had first scan this morning and plenty of follies seem to be doing well. Just waiting to get the phonecall re doses going forward and next scan.

Looking forward to seeing the BFPs rolling in soon for us all!


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome Rurin! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi tcreasey88! Sorry about the friend thing. It is very rough and do not feel guilty about your feelings over it. :hugs:


----------



## Rurin

tcreasey88 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for my absence yesterday! Glad everyone is coming along nicely! I had a nightmare yesterday, our urology appt is 4 weeks tomorrow, and he wrote us a letter saying he was missing the genetic tests for my oh, luckily I found out today they had just misplaced them, thought it was going to set us back so was very upset, that along with my best friend telling me she is having her coil removed next week and will be trying for baby number 2, all equals a very depressed evening! I am happy for her but I don't know if I could go through her pregnancy again after we started this journey together almost 3 years ago, me with nothing and her with 2 :-/ infertility makes me so selfish, I hate it :( xxx

I don't know any woman who has struggled to conceive who finds it easy to watch friend after friend get pregnant with no feelings of sadness or envy... We all feel that and then we all feel terrible for feeling it! We need to give ourselves plenty of time to process those feelings. I find it helpful to pray for the girls in question - or if you're not the praying type, wish good things for them. It sounds counter-tuitive but somehow that really helps. Also - some kind of forgiveness or letting go helps me. I always think I can't take much more of this journey, but when I get to those 'I don't know if I can...' moments, there's always a new strength that comes and I'm sure it will for you too.:hugs:


----------



## nlk

tcreasey, I know what you mean. I feel so awful for it, but I get so insanely jealous...especially when I know that I've been ttc#1 longer, and others have joined, had baby one, conceived baby 2, and I'm still stuck! I don't think it's uncommon. You just need to remember that your time will come...and you will be all the more appreciative of your child because of all the things you had to go through to get them :hugs: definitely try to not feel guilty over it.

welcome, rurin :wave: hope you hear back from them soon!

AFM, had my bloods taken today to recheck my thyroid...they said I could call up tomorrow, and they should have them back in. So hopefully, if all is okay, I can start down regging soon! Exciting!


----------



## bunyhuny

dovkav123- Hey, fantastic news! When will you ET be? Mine will be next Monday.

sammy1987xxx- I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! :hugs: At least you know things are moving along.

sunshine8- I did Gonal-F this cycle, and I started getting EWCM just a few days into stims. It got to be so much I needed tampon/pad. I wanted to know why it was happening so I did some digging. What I found out it that the more estrogen you have, the more EWCM you have. Since every follicle releases estrogen, that can mean LOT of fertile mucus for women during IVF stims.

Rurin- :wave: Hi, hun!


*UPDATE* (Very icky, puke related update. Be prepared to be grossed out.) 

I had some icky side effects from the trigger shots last night. bout three hour after my second shot I started getting nauseous. I have some prescription anti-nausea pills (Phenergan) that I brought with me to CZ, but I totally forgot that I had them!! My 2am, I was so sick, that I couldn't fall asleep. By 3am I was crying it was so bad, then DH remembered the pills and gave me one. Around 3:30 I exorcist-style vomited my entire stomach content for about five minutes, (totally gross and really painful!!), and then I felt a LOT better. I took a half of another anti-nausea pill and passed out. I had forgotten how sleep-inducing these anti-nausea pills are. Didn't wake up today until 17:45.

I'm so glad that DH learned how to take care of me while I was on Clomid. By the time I was really sick I had a glass of ice tea, a glass of ice water, and a bucket all right there for me, I was tucked in in my TARDIS blanket, and he was sitting there quietly juts being supportive. I'm also really glad I drank all that tea and water. Having something to throw up besides dinner was really good. I hadn't had much to drink with dinner, so without the liquid it could have been even more painful than it was.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. I some how lost my subscription to this thread! Just resubscribed. 

I had my baseline today and start stims tonight. So excited!

Next scan is Monday. 

xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

That's great news. My scan is Friday. Good luck with ur stimming xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck for yours. I was so worried about mine. 

xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Every stage seems to make worry so far lol. 
Worried my eggs aren't growing now lol xxxx


----------



## ababy4us

tcreasey88 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for my absence yesterday! Glad everyone is coming along nicely! I had a nightmare yesterday, our urology appt is 4 weeks tomorrow, and he wrote us a letter saying he was missing the genetic tests for my oh, luckily I found out today they had just misplaced them, thought it was going to set us back so was very upset, that along with my best friend telling me she is having her coil removed next week and will be trying for baby number 2, all equals a very depressed evening! I am happy for her but I don't know if I could go through her pregnancy again after we started this journey together almost 3 years ago, me with nothing and her with 2 :-/ infertility makes me so selfish, I hate it :( xxx

I'm sorry you had a bad day. It really is so stressful and you are so right it makes all of us (on some level anyway) very selfish. I hate it too, I get really bad and self-centered and pity myself when I hear of yet another person getting pregnant or having a second or third baby. It's all so depressing, very hard to deal with most of the time. :hugs: hang in there, we will all get through this!


----------



## ababy4us

Buny~ glad you are feeling better. MEGA BIG points to your DH for all that good care he provided :winkwink:

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing fantastically well. :flower:

AFM, tomorrow I start one of my steroids (Decadron). A week from tomorrow (not that I am counting or anything :haha: ) is my official IVF class so I must get my list of questions prepared. For the most part right now what is stressing me out is the decision of how many embryos to transfer. I know, I know WAAAAYYY ahead of myself but I want to be prepared. I think my doctor is going to let us transfer up to 3 and while I wouldn't mind twins, triplets scare me and I don't know if I'm wanting to do that. My DH on the other hand would transfer 4 if it were completely up to him :dohh: . I'm not so scared about having to take care of 3 babies its the actual carrying them to a safe gestation period that concerns me. I was just wondering how you ladies made the decision on how many to transfer. Also, any specific questions I should ask during my class? Anything you forgot and wish you had asked? TIA ladies. I'm SOO nervous.


----------



## tcreasey88

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling a bit better today, I just see them growing up around me and I know I can be an amazing mum, given the chance! As I'm sure we all will :) 

Glad to here you're all getting on with your stimms etc well! Xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies - It's been a while since I've posted in here.

Hope you are all well and things are progressing well for you all.

I've decided to put my IVF cycle back to next month rather than starting it next week. I've decided to go ahead and use the Embryo Scope and it won't be up and running until next month. Hopefully that's the right choice to make but I guess we'll know soon enough.

My prescription has been ordered and i'm looking to start at around 25th September. I'm pretty excited about it now although it does seem like ages away. I've not been put on the pill which surprised me because I thought almost everyone was put on it.


----------



## dovkav123

bunyhuny said:


> dovkav123- Hey, fantastic news! When will you ET be? Mine will be next Monday.
> 
> sammy1987xxx- I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! :hugs: At least you know things are moving along.
> 
> sunshine8- I did Gonal-F this cycle, and I started getting EWCM just a few days into stims. It got to be so much I needed tampon/pad. I wanted to know why it was happening so I did some digging. What I found out it that the more estrogen you have, the more EWCM you have. Since every follicle releases estrogen, that can mean LOT of fertile mucus for women during IVF stims.
> 
> Rurin- :wave: Hi, hun!
> 
> 
> *UPDATE* (Very icky, puke related update. Be prepared to be grossed out.)
> 
> I had some icky side effects from the trigger shots last night. bout three hour after my second shot I started getting nauseous. I have some prescription anti-nausea pills (Phenergan) that I brought with me to CZ, but I totally forgot that I had them!! My 2am, I was so sick, that I couldn't fall asleep. By 3am I was crying it was so bad, then DH remembered the pills and gave me one. Around 3:30 I exorcist-style vomited my entire stomach content for about five minutes, (totally gross and really painful!!), and then I felt a LOT better. I took a half of another anti-nausea pill and passed out. I had forgotten how sleep-inducing these anti-nausea pills are. Didn't wake up today until 17:45.
> 
> I'm so glad that DH learned how to take care of me while I was on Clomid. By the time I was really sick I had a glass of ice tea, a glass of ice water, and a bucket all right there for me, I was tucked in in my TARDIS blanket, and he was sitting there quietly juts being supportive. I'm also really glad I drank all that tea and water. Having something to throw up besides dinner was really good. I hadn't had much to drink with dinner, so without the liquid it could have been even more painful than it was.

I am so sorry for your bad side effects last night. It could be inpurities in the meds that made you sick. Also Did you look at the meds before injecting? Some swimming particles, cloudiness should be very alarming.
I also took Ovitrelle and I felt dizzy all day after yesterday trigger.
Go go girl! I hope you'll rest well tonight, because tomorrow is our big day!
RE wants to transfer 2nd day embryo, so probably on Friday willbe the day.
I'll take vaginal progesteron too. I heard it is no fun.

BFP is in the air! I am rooting for Taurus 2014 babies!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi, MishC! :wave: I wasn't put on the pill either- just told to come in for intake as close to the end of my cycle as possible. I had a cyst at my scan that prevented AF, so they rupture it and then triggered AF for me with a progesterone injection. Did another scan and bw when AF arrived four days later and everything looked good, so my RE started me on Gonal-F immediately.


----------



## bunyhuny

dovkav123- I think it was just the fast onset of so much hCG that did it. hCG is what causes morning sickness... so yep, I think that's all it was. Wow, you are going to have transfer day very soon! Are you excited? The progesterone they gave me is a capsule I have to take 3 times a day: 1 capsule at breakfast, 1 at lunch, and two at dinner. My doctor told me that it can also be taken as a vaginal suppository, but I've heard that's messy and I don't want to do it unless it's better. My doctor said there is no difference, but I'm still wondering if there are more/less side effects when taken a certain way. I'm not entirely comfortable with being given a choice... how am I supposed to know which way to do it?? I'm used to them just saying do it "this way" and that's it. So much easier!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hi all, 

I haven't been on here in a while. I started seeing my doc in Jan. and since then, it's been a lot of testing, a surgery and a lot of push backs. But I finally got the green light to start stims. 

Started Repronex and Gonal F on Sat., 8-17 and started Ganirelix this morning after US because of a follicle that is growing faster than the others. 

I am waiting for the call back for my estrogen levels, they were a little high yesterday but they said it wasn't bad at all. If all goes as planned I will have my Transfer over labor day weekend.:happydance:[-o&lt;


----------



## adroplet

Dovkak & Hunybuny - Good luck tomorrow ladies! I will be sending good vibes and praying for lots of top notch eggs.:thumbup:
Relax, rest and take care. Let us know how your feeling when you have a chance.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck tom hunybuny and dovkak...fingers crossed for u!


----------



## ababy4us

Good luck Dovkaka and Bunyhuny!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Okay, so not a single soul responded when I posted here. :nope: Removing my post now.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi Disney. My back and sides feel really uncomfortable I can tell things r happening.
> 
> Good luck to those getting ready for er xxxxx

Bummer - I hope you feel better soon. ER is coming up. I'm sending good vibes your way!!



sunshine8 said:


> One Quick question to ladies stimm with menopur, did you get fertile CM while while stimming? Sorry (TMI), but I am noticicng CM just like the type I get prior to ovulation, hope this is not some bad news ....

Late June/early July seems like it was so long ago, but that's when I did my first round of IVF. I don't remember for sure, but I do think I had fertile CM while stimming.



tcreasey88 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for my absence yesterday! Glad everyone is coming along nicely! I had a nightmare yesterday, our urology appt is 4 weeks tomorrow, and he wrote us a letter saying he was missing the genetic tests for my oh, luckily I found out today they had just misplaced them, thought it was going to set us back so was very upset, that along with my best friend telling me she is having her coil removed next week and will be trying for baby number 2, all equals a very depressed evening! I am happy for her but I don't know if I could go through her pregnancy again after we started this journey together almost 3 years ago, me with nothing and her with 2 :-/ infertility makes me so selfish, I hate it :( xxx

I'm glad that your tests were located - what a nightmare. 

I know what you mean about your friend. It's so hard trying not to be resentful, jealous, and bitter when others seem to fall pregnant so easily. I hate seeing pregnancy announcements on my Facebook feed. :nope:



bunyhuny said:


> *UPDATE* (Very icky, puke related update. Be prepared to be grossed out.)
> 
> I had some icky side effects from the trigger shots last night. bout three hour after my second shot I started getting nauseous. I have some prescription anti-nausea pills (Phenergan) that I brought with me to CZ, but I totally forgot that I had them!! My 2am, I was so sick, that I couldn't fall asleep. By 3am I was crying it was so bad, then DH remembered the pills and gave me one. Around 3:30 I exorcist-style vomited my entire stomach content for about five minutes, (totally gross and really painful!!), and then I felt a LOT better. I took a half of another anti-nausea pill and passed out. I had forgotten how sleep-inducing these anti-nausea pills are. Didn't wake up today until 17:45.
> 
> I'm so glad that DH learned how to take care of me while I was on Clomid. By the time I was really sick I had a glass of ice tea, a glass of ice water, and a bucket all right there for me, I was tucked in in my TARDIS blanket, and he was sitting there quietly juts being supportive. I'm also really glad I drank all that tea and water. Having something to throw up besides dinner was really good. I hadn't had much to drink with dinner, so without the liquid it could have been even more painful than it was.

Yay for DH! My husband takes good care of me too. I hope you're feeling a lot better. Good thoughts coming your way.


I have my first blood work and ultrasound follow-up since starting my meds scheduled for tomorrow. I have acupuncture booked for tomorrow, too. Needless to say, I'll be MIA from work for a few hours including travel time.


----------



## tcreasey88

Good luck with your scan/acupuncture today Disneyfan :) xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Feeling lousy and uncomfortable after egg retrieval. Will write more later. Doctor collected 18 eggs. Embryologist will attempt standard fertilization with 10 eggs and ICSI with 8. Tomorrow afternoon she will tell us how many successfully fertilized. For the first time ever, DH had a lower count (19 mil) and lower motility (37%). Every other SA he has ever had has come back perfect. Not sure what happened today. We weren't planning on paying another $750 for ICSI, but doctor said it would be risky to not do it.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bunyhuny ICSI is def worth the extra $ ....hope you feel better soon ;) oh and 18 eggs is great!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies. So much is happening on here its fantastic!! Good luck all xx

Afm im counting down till blood test. Hubby and I are going to poas Friday night which will be 11dp2dt. Getting really anxious. Im not sure how ill cope with a bfn. Blood test is scheduled fot Monday and it cant come soon enough.


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi hopeful cat, very excited for you! Any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Its hard to seperate symtpoms of pregnancy from all the drugs lol and ive never been pregnant. But have had sharp pains, twinges, bloating and cramping around time of likely implantation and now as it comes closer to af. Im trying to stay positive and keep stress at bay....but struggling haha


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.

When did you start feeling different on stims? Don't feel anything inside but I feel more mentally unhinged than when I was on burselin and I was bad then! 

Poor OH!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hiya. I feel more balanced and felt little twinges from day 2. However this could be in my head. Sure everyone is different xxxx


----------



## tcreasey88

Fingers crossed hopeful cat :) let us know how it goes :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

I feel twingy this afternoon but maybe is wishful thinking. 

xxx


----------



## Nearly2014

Hi Ladies,
haven't been on here in some time - the tww is killing me and decided to take the 'ostrich' approach - put my head in a hole in the ground and just take everything as it comes :winkwink: 
Seeing everyone is moving along nicely - so glad for everyone! 
Will be having my first beta on Friday 23 August - excited and scared at the same time. Was thinking of poas before then, but not sure whether I should...Luckily not long to go now. 
For the ladies with the ER today - hope all went super and that they collected loads of nice eggies! Bunyhuny, good news about the eggies! Have a nice rest - know I was extremely uncomfortable the whole day but felt much better the following day.
Hopeful Cat - hopefully we'll both get our BFP's on Friday!!
Good luck to all!


----------



## sekky

Nearly2014 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> haven't been on here in some time - the tww is killing me and decided to take the 'ostrich' approach - put my head in a hole in the ground and just take everything as it comes :winkwink:
> Seeing everyone is moving along nicely - so glad for everyone!
> Will be having my first beta on Friday 23 August - excited and scared at the same time. Was thinking of poas before then, but not sure whether I should...Luckily not long to go now.
> For the ladies with the ER today - hope all went super and that they collected loads of nice eggies! Bunyhuny, good news about the eggies! Have a nice rest - know I was extremely uncomfortable the whole day but felt much better the following day.
> Hopeful Cat - hopefully we'll both get our BFP's on Friday!!
> Good luck to all!

You and hopeful getting your BFP will be a great boost to this thread and give the rest of us hope. Fx for Friday 

Plex how are you doing?


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Lucinda and Nearly2014. :flower:

Good luck on Friday, Hopeful Cat!

4magpies- I felt some pressure around my ovaries on day 2 of stims in the evening, but nothing after that. Even this morning before my ER I didn't feel any different, and I had 20+ follicles.


----------



## sekky

Bunny hoping you get a great fertilization report tomorrow.


----------



## tcreasey88

Bunny good luck for tomorrow, looks good!! :) xx


----------



## nlk

Good luck for tomorrow, bunny!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, ladies! I am really hoping for good results and am totally impatient already~ Had no idea that the waiting would get to me so soon! Just want to hear that we have lots of happy, healthy embies. <3


----------



## Allika

Hi Ladies,

I had my first US today. It's CD 5, day 2 of stimming and they counted 32 Follicles. Estradiol is at 90.


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Thanks, ladies! I am really hoping for good results and am totally impatient already~ Had no idea that the waiting would get to me so soon! Just want to hear that we have lots of happy, healthy embies. <3

I can't wait to see your BFP! I am hopefully right behind you. I should have my retrieval early next week. 

Praying for awesome results for you!:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine8

Hello ladies,

just a Quick update here: had my first U/S today, on sixth day of stimms. The docter saw altogher 7 follicles ranging between 15-9 mm on both my ovaries. She said there were many smaller ones. 

Very dejceted with this low number, although the doc seem pretty okie. Would more follies grow on me ?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sekky

Sunshine at my first follie check they only saw 10 but I had 22 at ER and 12 fertilized. So don't worry they will grow.

Alika welcome. Good luck


----------



## Disneyfan88

tcreasey88 said:


> Good luck with your scan/acupuncture today Disneyfan :) xx

Thanks! My scan went well -- 6 follicles on the right, all ranging from 7-8.5; 3 follicles on the left ranging from 7-9.5. That's a couple more than they found at my baseline scan, which is good. Still waiting on the estrogen level to come back.

My acupuncturist is pleased that the follicles are all close in size, and she says my uterine lining is looking good (I brought her notes from my doctor). 

My next scan/blood draw/acupuncture appointments are scheduled for Friday.



bunyhuny said:


> Feeling lousy and uncomfortable after egg retrieval. Will write more later. Doctor collected 18 eggs. Embryologist will attempt standard fertilization with 10 eggs and ICSI with 8. Tomorrow afternoon she will tell us how many successfully fertilized. For the first time ever, DH had a lower count (19 mil) and lower motility (37%). Every other SA he has ever had has come back perfect. Not sure what happened today. We weren't planning on paying another $750 for ICSI, but doctor said it would be risky to not do it.

18 eggs is a great count! Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report tomorrow! I only got 5 mature eggs out of my first cycle. No MF issues, but they fertilized all of them via ICSI (well, only 4 fertilized, but all made it to day 5/6 blasts). Make sure that you stay hydrated and drink beverages with electrolytes.



Hopeful Cat said:


> Hi ladies. So much is happening on here its fantastic!! Good luck all xx
> 
> Afm im counting down till blood test. Hubby and I are going to poas Friday night which will be 11dp2dt. Getting really anxious. Im not sure how ill cope with a bfn. Blood test is scheduled fot Monday and it cant come soon enough.

Ooooh -- getting close! Good luck!!



Nearly2014 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> haven't been on here in some time - the tww is killing me and decided to take the 'ostrich' approach - put my head in a hole in the ground and just take everything as it comes :winkwink:
> Seeing everyone is moving along nicely - so glad for everyone!
> Will be having my first beta on Friday 23 August - excited and scared at the same time. Was thinking of poas before then, but not sure whether I should...Luckily not long to go now.
> For the ladies with the ER today - hope all went super and that they collected loads of nice eggies! Bunyhuny, good news about the eggies! Have a nice rest - know I was extremely uncomfortable the whole day but felt much better the following day.
> Hopeful Cat - hopefully we'll both get our BFP's on Friday!!
> Good luck to all!

Fingers crossed for you BFP!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

My doctor just let me now that my estradiol level from this morning came back at 172 after 3 nights of stimming. She says this is great (I have no idea what the numbers mean - LOL). My meds and doses are staying the same. I go back Friday for a follicle and estradiol check.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> My doctor just let me now that my estradiol level from this morning came back at 172 after 3 nights of stimming. She says this is great (I have no idea what the numbers mean - LOL). My meds and doses are staying the same. I go back Friday for a follicle and estradiol check.

I don't know what that number means either but sounds like the doc says it's great! SO YAY! I am going in for my second follie scan tomorrow morning! I started stims the day before you. 

Good luck!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join you. I attempted an IVF cycle in July but it was cancelled due to too high estradiol levels. Right now I'm on BCP for my next IVF attempt. ER is tentatively scheduled for Sept 18. My baseline scan is on Tuesday and if all goes well I'll start Lupron 20U that night. I can't wait to get started again!!

Where is everyone else at in your cycles? :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor just let me now that my estradiol level from this morning came back at 172 after 3 nights of stimming. She says this is great (I have no idea what the numbers mean - LOL). My meds and doses are staying the same. I go back Friday for a follicle and estradiol check.
> 
> I don't know what that number means either but sounds like the doc says it's great! SO YAY! I am going in for my second follie scan tomorrow morning! I started stims the day before you.
> 
> Good luck!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks! Fingers crossed on good results for you! DH keeps asking me what day my ER will be. You'd think he'd know from the last cycle that I can't pin-point the exact day yet -- LOL. My doctor's guess at the start of this cycle was that my ER will be some day between Wednesday - Friday next week. She'll have a better idea when I go back this Friday.



Prayerful said:


> Hi Ladies! I'd love to join you. I attempted an IVF cycle in July but it was cancelled due to too high estradiol levels. Right now I'm on BCP for my next IVF attempt. ER is tentatively scheduled for Sept 18. My baseline scan is on Tuesday and if all goes well I'll start Lupron 20U that night. I can't wait to get started again!!
> 
> Where is everyone else at in your cycles? :dust:

Welcome! I hope that everything is right where it should be at the time or your baseline scan. I'm on a repeat IVF cycle as well. Tonight will be day 4 of stimming.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Prayerful welcome!!!! I'm on day 9 of stims and should be triggering by the end of the week.


----------



## bizzibii

HI Ladies, I was wondering if I could join. Im currently on the 6th days of stimms . We were attempting the ivf back in May but got cancelled due to large number of follies ( I had 50 on the 7th day of stimms ) . At the moment I am on 100 units of Gonal F because they are scared I will overstimulate again. ;-)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey prayerful I remember you from the other thread. Sorry to hear you didn't get to get going. 

I have just started stimming on Tuesday. Have my first monitoring scan on Monday. 

xxx


----------



## nlk

Good luck to everyone starting their cycles soon!

I got my thyroid levels back...they're completely normal now, so they are happy for me to stay on the meds to keep it in check, and I'm good to go! The only thing I'm waiting on now is my gp to write to the clinic, confirming that there is nothing in my medical history that would stop me, and I'm going to be matched! It sounds straight forward, but they've been chasing my GP since June...Hopefully he will get his butt into gear soon though!


----------



## Hennapop

Yes good luck mrs t!,


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies! 

So evicting to see all this progress :)

I am waiting for AF after stopping BCPs Monday. Scan on Friday will let us know where we are - question -do you begin Simms before AF? I'm concerned I'll be late? Took galinerix m/t and that went fine. Had chic cravings last night so perhaps AFsoon?

I'm worried that I won't begin stimms if no AF?

I'll keep y'all posted :)


----------



## Hennapop

Lol evicting = exciting ;)


----------



## bunyhuny

:wave: Hello to the newcomers! 

and...

We got our first fertilization report!!! Out of our 17 eggs, we attempted regular IVF on 10 and ICSI on 8. Out of those, 6 IVF fertilized (60%) and 7 ICSI fertilized (85-90%). Our clinic doesn't like to grow more than 9 or 10 at a time, as freezing later is more risky, so we went ahead and had 4 of our ICSI embryos frozen today. We'd rather not implant an ICSI embryo without genetic testing if we don't have to, so we're keeping everything crossed that those 6 IVF embies grow into big, strong, healthy blastocysts. (Why does genetic testing have to be so expensive??)

We did regular freezing of our 4 ICSI embies today, but will do vitrification for any embryos/blastocysts frozen from here on out. Once they are multi-celled, we've been told vitrification is much safer for them.

I am still sore today, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday. After my ER yesterday, I felt like I'd been repeatedly kicked in the ovaries for an hour. They gave me a pain-relief suppository that helped a bit (though not nearly enough) and then I switched over to ibuprofen when I got home. In the evening, I was just so, so sore. Then, at one point, I got up to get myself some milk and had to reach up to a high shelf for a glass. The stretch felt realllllly good, so I strethed as high as I could and leaned back. And WEIRD, I felt my ovaries move back to where they're supposed to be. (I guess they had run away from the needle.) After that, I felt a million times better, and am still feeling a lot better today!

Now I'm just wondering when it's okay to go back to having sex. Anyone been told anything about this?


----------



## nlk

What a fantastic report, buny! Really hope that your little embies grow lots for you!

How weird that stretching helped! Hope you're feeling better soon. Not too sure on the sex thing...sorry!


----------



## tcreasey88

So I've just had all the paperwork sent through to confirm that oh has severe oligozooapermia, but all his blood\hormones and genetics are normal, has anyone else experienced this? Is it straight to iCsi or has anyone heard of this being due to an obstruction tht can be fixed? Would love to here about anything? It said most sperm were broken and none were motile, so I guess if they can't find any in sperm retrieval then it's donor sperm? Xx


----------



## nlk

tcreasey, sorry to hear about your OH :hugs: I'm not entirely sure, and I'm sure someone else who has more experience of this will join in, but I don't think quality would be affected by an obstruction...I would imagine that could affect count more? However, my OH did have issues with quality, which we managed to fix just by getting him on vitamins and supplements. Does your OH take anything? If not, it's definitely worth trying, if it can improve it naturally. Omega-3, zinc..all these things can help to improve it.

I would imagine that you would need to use icsi. Hope you can get some answers and get things moving in the right direction soon :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

Yeah the count was <.1% so not many to begin with, we have an amazingly healthy lifestyle which is why I'm so worried why he has this is everything else is normal :-/ 

I think they are planning to give us iCsi as that is all the info they sent through, just worried we'll have to use a donor now :( xx


----------



## nlk

yeah...we have a really healthy lifestyle as well. I guess sometimes there isn't really a reason for _why_ it's bad. It could still be worth getting some supplements, to try and improve quality.

icsi is a good route to go down. Unless they found that non of his sperm were viable, I really can't see why you would have to go down the route of using donor sperm. And I'm sure they would have told you that straight up if that needed to be the case, anyhow :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

I hope so, it's the not knowing I hate, like why they couldn't tell us his tests were all fine apart from that, so we have weeks of worrying
For no reason! Lol. We're taking the his and hers pregnacare, since jan, so hopefully that's done something :) xx


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> HI Ladies, I was wondering if I could join. Im currently on the 6th days of stimms . We were attempting the ivf back in May but got cancelled due to large number of follies ( I had 50 on the 7th day of stimms ) . At the moment I am on 100 units of Gonal F because they are scared I will overstimulate again. ;-)

What dosage were you initially on when you overstimulated?

I am worried this is going to happen to me :( I go back in a week for my next scan but because they are aware I am likely to over respond I have been put on 150 from the start.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm on the lowest dose my clinic do which is 112.5!

They're really worried about OHSS for me. 

xx


----------



## adroplet

4magpies said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> When did you start feeling different on stims? Don't feel anything inside but I feel more mentally unhinged than when I was on burselin and I was bad then!
> 
> Poor OH!

After 4 days of stimms for me. just lots of pressure down there and it has increased since then. Is it just me - now I feel like golf balls are trying to come out my anus.

Hunybuny - my clinic said no intercourse as of yesterday (stimm day 6) until they told me...and they haven't told me when that will be. good question!
Thanks! good to know about the stretching. I will keep that in mind when my ER comes around.

Had an ultrasound today (after 6 days of stimms) and had about 13 follicles ranging from 11-16mm there were others under 10mm. I guess they ignore those.


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies, I was wondering if I could join. Im currently on the 6th days of stimms . We were attempting the ivf back in May but got cancelled due to large number of follies ( I had 50 on the 7th day of stimms ) . At the moment I am on 100 units of Gonal F because they are scared I will overstimulate again. ;-)
> 
> What dosage were you initially on when you overstimulated?
> 
> I am worried this is going to happen to me :( I go back in a week for my next scan but because they are aware I am likely to over respond I have been put on 150 from the start.Click to expand...

Hi Serenyx,

I was on 150, they cancelled me on the 7th day due to large number of follies and high hormone levels. I have also overstimulated on clomid .I had 9 follies on my first clomid cycle. My doctor told me every month is different, when I was doing IUI inject. I have also used Gonal F and being on 75 I have only managed to get 4 follies. I guess you never know what to expect... :wacko:


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks for that :) I guess it's just a case of wait and see then :/

Were there any symptoms you were over stimulating or did you just find out at the progress scan?


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Forgive my ignorance... Why wouldn't you use icsi eggs without genetic testing?

Tomorrow is my prestimm us!


----------



## adroplet

Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Forgive my ignorance... Why wouldn't you use icsi eggs without genetic testing?
> 
> Tomorrow is my prestimm us!

good question! I don't know the answer to that but now I want to know. 
My RE suggested ICSI but never mentioned anything about a genetic test done on the embryos.

Anybody done an ICSI transfer without a genetic test done on those embryos?


----------



## ababy4us

Now I'm concerned. We are about to go through an ICSI and I haven't heard any such thing of any genetic testing. Oh no another night of Googling :wacko:


----------



## ababy4us

I can't wait for all of you ladies that are currently PUPO to :test:

We need to start seeing some :bfp: 's on this thread!


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> Hennapop said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Forgive my ignorance... Why wouldn't you use icsi eggs without genetic testing?
> 
> Tomorrow is my prestimm us!
> 
> good question! I don't know the answer to that but now I want to know.
> My RE suggested ICSI but never mentioned anything about a genetic test done on the embryos.
> 
> Anybody done an ICSI transfer without a genetic test done on those embryos?Click to expand...

We did ICSI without genetic testing last time. I had 5 mature eggs retrieved. ICSI was done on all of them even though DH has no MF issues, and 4 fertilized normally. We decided not to do genetic testing given that we have no known genetic issues and we're still considered young (we are both 28). By day 5, we had 4 blasts. We transferred 2 -- one 5AA and one 4AA. I was crushed when it didn't work. Given the quality of our blasts, my doctor thinks a chromosome issue was at play.

We froze the remaining 2 on day 6 -- one 6AA and one 4BB. We opted to do another fresh cycle to preserve my fertility. I'm DOR, and we want a chance at 2 kids. We are doing PGS on the fresh embryos, and my doctor is recommending including the 2 frozen ones since we are already paying for the other ones. I suppose I'm "lucky" that I reached my out-of-pocket max on my insurance this year. I've blown through my $7,000 lifetime benefit for fertility treatments, but my meds don't count towards that lifetime max. So, we have to pay for the procedures now, but at least the meds were fully covered. The out-of-pocket max resets in January.

I'm trying everything I can to try get as many eggs during retrieval as possible. Not sure if it's helping, but I'm on all kinds of supplements, changed diet, and acupuncture. Fingers crossed for more than 4 embryos this time. I'm hoping for similar quality as last time and am praying that whatever we produce comes back with normal results.

My second follow-up ultrasound/blood draw is tomorrow morning. I'm hoping that things are progressing nicely. I head over to my acupuncture appointment when the doctor appointment is over.


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> Thanks for that :) I guess it's just a case of wait and see then :/
> 
> Were there any symptoms you were over stimulating or did you just find out at the progress scan?


I found out during the scan, I was very bloated and tired , much more than I am now but that's normal for IVF, so I guess I did not have any symptoms. 

Good luck with your journey. :hugs:
I am off to my appointment too see how many follies I managed to produce.


----------



## Disneyfan88

bizzibii said:


> Serenyx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that :) I guess it's just a case of wait and see then :/
> 
> Were there any symptoms you were over stimulating or did you just find out at the progress scan?
> 
> 
> I found out during the scan, I was very bloated and tired , much more than I am now but that's normal for IVF, so I guess I did not have any symptoms.
> 
> Good luck with your journey. :hugs:
> I am off to my appointment too see how many follies I managed to produce.Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Nearly2014

Prayerful - love your bible verse at the bottom, answered something for me this morning!

I am going mad having to wait for Beta results.... 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Nearly2014

buny - my clinic said no intercourse until we get the BFP...

Tcreasy - my husband had the same - we went to a homeopath who put us on a vegetable juice and detox diet. When we went back his sperms were fine. He however still had the obstruction - because of this we had to go straight to ICSI. Hope this info helps? You're welcome to ask if you need more info.


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> I found out during the scan, I was very bloated and tired , much more than I am now but that's normal for IVF, so I guess I did not have any symptoms.
> 
> Good luck with your journey. :hugs:
> I am off to my appointment too see how many follies I managed to produce.

Thank you :) I guess I will just have to wait until next week then :)

Good luck this morning! :flower:


----------



## sekky

Good luck Nearly. Praying its a BFP for you


----------



## sekky

On the sex issue, my clinic also says no sex till OTD and if you get a BFP, hold off till 12 weeks


----------



## tcreasey88

Nearly2014 said:


> buny - my clinic said no intercourse until we get the BFP...
> 
> Tcreasy - my husband had the same - we went to a homeopath who put us on a vegetable juice and detox diet. When we went back his sperms were fine. He however still had the obstruction - because of this we had to go straight to ICSI. Hope this info helps? You're welcome to ask if you need more info.

Thanks :) we're on a fertility diet ATM, so hopefully I'm praying there are some spermies in there that just can't get out. Just wait and see I guess? I hate waiting! Xx


----------



## Nearly2014

BFN for us - don't know how I'll get through this.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all you other ladies!


----------



## 4magpies

We haven't had sex since before DR! Lol. 

Just not felt like it.


----------



## 4magpies

Nearly2014 said:


> BFN for us - don't know how I'll get through this.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all you other ladies!

I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## tcreasey88

So sorry nearly, you will get through, we all get through n a daily basis, talk to the counsellor if they provide one, and look forward to the next go if you're going again, chin up xxx


----------



## nlk

I'm so sorry, *nearly *:hugs:


----------



## nlk

It's good to know about the sex thing. I was wondering...I kind of just assumed that I wouldn't want to :haha:

I spoke to my clinic today. My GP wrote back to them FINALLY, so now I'm just waiting for a match, then I'm starting! :yipee:


----------



## 4magpies

Great news NLK!!

xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Dear Nearly,

Sorry sorry, don't know what Words should I write that will give you Comfort, but please look after yourself, and look forward honey. thinking of you.

Take care and hugs


----------



## Mrs. T

Nearly2014, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

so sorry nearly :(


----------



## Hennapop

Just back from Pre stimm US - My right ovary has 3 follies, and 7 in left (was 6 & 6 two weeks ago). These numbers seem low - what do you all think?

My lining was at 4 - would that be right for day 1 of AF? I think that my schedule will be pushed back a week b/c they like to start stimms on cd 3.

We'll see what my bloodwork shows later today.

Thinking of everyone :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Nearly2014 said:


> BFN for us - don't know how I'll get through this.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all you other ladies!

So sorry, Nearly. :hugs:



Hennapop said:


> Just back from Pre stimm US - My right ovary has 3 follies, and 7 in left (was 6 & 6 two weeks ago). These numbers seem low - what do you all think?
> 
> My lining was at 4 - would that be right for day 1 of AF? I think that my schedule will be pushed back a week b/c they like to start stimms on cd 3.
> 
> We'll see what my bloodwork shows later today.
> 
> Thinking of everyone :)

My AFC from my baseline was 5 on the right and 1-2 on the left. I started stimming on cycle day 2, and I went for a follow-up scan on Wednesday (I go back this morning). Wednesday's scan (after 3 nights os stimming) showed 6 on the right and 3 on the left. My baseline was before AF, so I don't know what the lining was on cycle day 1. It was 6.5 on Wednesday, though.


----------



## Plex

So sorry Nearly :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: Hey everyone - hows things? Cant believe ive been MIA for a couple of days and Sooooo much has gone on! Hope u are all coping well on the meds and in the tww :hugs: xxx

Yay Nlk :wohoo: great news about getting amatch soon! xxx

No update for me yet, still waiting :coffee: and getting very fed up in the process :(
Feel like just lurking in the background for a bit xx


----------



## Allika

Had my 5 day stim appt today. I have about 12 follies between 7-10 on the right side and another 8 on the left measuring 8-12. Egg retrieval is scheduled for next week Saturday but I am hoping it will be sooner.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Nearly, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. <3


----------



## ababy4us

Nearly2014 said:


> buny - my clinic said no intercourse until we get the BFP...
> 
> Tcreasy - my husband had the same - we went to a homeopath who put us on a vegetable juice and detox diet. When we went back his sperms were fine. He however still had the obstruction - because of this we had to go straight to ICSI. Hope this info helps? You're welcome to ask if you need more info.

So sorry Nearly :hugs: we are all hear for you. You will get through this, you are a strong woman and if you've made it this far, surely you have much strength to keep going <3


Sorry I clicked the wrong post :(


----------



## dovkav123

My natural IVF cycle treatment failed. We couldn't find an egg. RE poked needle twice and sucked the fluid out of the follicle, but no success. I saw everything on the monitor. I felt the needle. The crampy pain lasted One hour. The pain was nothing to compare I have had period cramps in the past. Not big deal! I had voltaren in my rectum 50mg 1 hour before ER. My husband was next to me all time.

RE told me that it happens that women don't have an egg in the follicle. Also the egg maybe still stuck to the follicle wall. I could O any time and we decided to do iUI and take progesteron pills tomorrow in the evening. It will be Magic if my tubes are healthy.
My opinion, 16mm follicle was not big enough, early trigger killed it, in the past I had 20mm follicle and felt my O that day.
Another option could be chromosomal problems of the egg, that's why is still stuck to the follicle wall.
We'll never know the truth, what happened.
Sept 4th I have pregnancy blood test. I have a little hope, because we are doing too things different. Progesteron and IUI.

I had a scare today too. Half an hour after procedure I felt nausea and dizzy, I saw lights flashing in my eyes. I asked my Dh call for help and layed down on the floor. My blood pressure was 90/40. Dr. gave me IV and I felt better. 
Vagus nerve may responded to my procedure, also I drank nothing that morning and maybe it is HCg shot side effect. Maybe all 3 at once. We'll never know.
Ultrasound didn't show any problems

I am taking progesteron by mouth, my dr. told me it is more effective than vaginally, however the side effects are very strong. So far I felt dizzy in the morning and I have pain in my right arm.

Nearly big big :hug:

bunny huny, Things are progressing very well to you, soon you'll have your embryos in your incubator! do you have any side efects from progesteron? Did you have a full anesthesia during ER?


----------



## Hennapop

Allika - good luck!!

Disney - thanks for the info...I wish there was a website I could plug all this into!

Henna


----------



## bunyhuny

Hennapop- We want to do genetic testing on our ICSI embryos because ICSI is known to create embryos with an= higher chance of birth defects, chromosomal abnormalities, etc. That's because it bypasses natural selection. Normally, sperm compete to get into the egg, but in ICSI the doctor just picks one that "looks good". Because of this, there can be a much higher (double or more) chance of defects, especially sex chromosome defects. The chance is still pretty low, but we'd rather play it safe if we can.

sekky- No sex until 12 weeks!?!?!?! That is insane. I'd absolutely lose my mind and start killing random strangers. 

Nearly2014- I am so, so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through. We're all here for you. <3

Allika- Great news on number of follicles! You must be really pleased! Yay!

dovkav123- Sorry that your ER did not go as planned. I'm really glad you're okay after your blood pressure dropping like that- Scary!! :( When are you doing your IUI? For my cyst rupture, I was awake w/out pain relievers, but for my ER they did general anesthesia. I was definitely happy to be put under for that because my cyst retrieval HURT. 

*UPDATE* At this point I'm on Progesterone and Estrogen and am extremely tired all the time. I slept 16 hours last night. Crazy!!! We get our embryo report in the morning and I am just so nervous. I really hope we get good news and that everything is growing well. I know we have to expect some to have not made it, but I am going to be hopeful that most of them have survived. 

TMI- Last night I dreamt of sex all night. Embarrassing to admit, but none of it was about DH. I must have had sex dreams about at least 10 different (made up) men. Well, they were all made up except David Tennant. *swoon* Nothing like that has ever happened before. Well, not to that scale! It must be the hormones. Crazy, crazy hormones. I was reading today that having sex the night before egg transfer can be really good for conception, so I think I'm going to go ahead and do that tomorrow. It's been a week since we dtd last and with all these hormones I'm on... I'm going to have to ask my RE when it's okay to go back to having sex after the transfer. I think I'll die if I have abstain for too long.....


----------



## Luvoboe

Hi guys. I'm a little late but mind if I join? I start stims tomorrow! This is our first cycle and we will be doing icsi.


----------



## ababy4us

I feel so silly ladies, I'm so upset.

I just got informed that I'm going to most likely have to do the progesterone oil injections and that upsets me so much. I have such a fear of needles and if God forbid I bleed from an injection I'm passing out. I was told all along that this was not in my clinic protocol and it actually played a huge part in our decision to do IVF. Thing is, is I am home by myself most of the time my hubby is in the Army so he is always gone and I am nervous to be doing those injections on my own. I know I must seem silly to you ladies but I am really setting into a panic here. *sigh* I was having such a wonderful day too...


----------



## Rurin

Nearly & Dovkav
So sorry to hear your cycles didn't work this time. It is so frustrating that this whole process seems so random whether it works or not.


----------



## Mrs. T

U/S and B/W did not go well today. Between Wednesday and today my follies have not grown much. If there isn't an improvement on Sunday my cycle is getting cancelled. :(


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> I feel so silly ladies, I'm so upset.
> 
> I just got informed that I'm going to most likely have to do the progesterone oil injections and that upsets me so much. I have such a fear of needles and if God forbid I bleed from an injection I'm passing out. I was told all along that this was not in my clinic protocol and it actually played a huge part in our decision to do IVF. Thing is, is I am home by myself most of the time my hubby is in the Army so he is always gone and I am nervous to be doing those injections on my own. I know I must seem silly to you ladies but I am really setting into a panic here. *sigh* I was having such a wonderful day too...

Don't feel silly we totally understand:hugs: This is my second IVF and I can't even inject myself with an insulin needle. So am worse than you. Anytime DH is away I go to a nearby pharmacy and get it done. You will survive


----------



## sekky

Mrs. T said:


> U/S and B/W did not go well today. Between Wednesday and today my follies have not grown much. If there isn't an improvement on Sunday my cycle is getting cancelled. :(

:hugs: so sorry. Hoping they will pick before your next US


----------



## sekky

bunyhuny said:


> Hennapop- We want to do genetic testing on our ICSI embryos because ICSI is known to create embryos with an= higher chance of birth defects, chromosomal abnormalities, etc. That's because it bypasses natural selection. Normally, sperm compete to get into the egg, but in ICSI the doctor just picks one that "looks good". Because of this, there can be a much higher (double or more) chance of defects, especially sex chromosome defects. The chance is still pretty low, but we'd rather play it safe if we can.
> 
> sekky- No sex until 12 weeks!?!?!?! That is insane. I'd absolutely lose my mind and start killing random strangers.
> 
> Nearly2014- I am so, so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through. We're all here for you. <3
> 
> Allika- Great news on number of follicles! You must be really pleased! Yay!
> 
> dovkav123- Sorry that your ER did not go as planned. I'm really glad you're okay after your blood pressure dropping like that- Scary!! :( When are you doing your IUI? For my cyst rupture, I was awake w/out pain relievers, but for my ER they did general anesthesia. I was definitely happy to be put under for that because my cyst retrieval HURT.
> 
> *UPDATE* At this point I'm on Progesterone and Estrogen and am extremely tired all the time. I slept 16 hours last night. Crazy!!! We get our embryo report in the morning and I am just so nervous. I really hope we get good news and that everything is growing well. I know we have to expect some to have not made it, but I am going to be hopeful that most of them have survived.
> 
> TMI- Last night I dreamt of sex all night. Embarrassing to admit, but none of it was about DH. I must have had sex dreams about at least 10 different (made up) men. Well, they were all made up except David Tennant. *swoon* Nothing like that has ever happened before. Well, not to that scale! It must be the hormones. Crazy, crazy hormones. I was reading today that having sex the night before egg transfer can be really good for conception, so I think I'm going to go ahead and do that tomorrow. It's been a week since we dtd last and with all these hormones I'm on... I'm going to have to ask my RE when it's okay to go back to having sex after the transfer. I think I'll die if I have abstain for too long.....

:haha::haha: you cracked me up. Well I think most clinic will tell you to hold off till BFP and after that you wait till you hear the heart beat:shrug:. About the dreams just blame it on the extra hormones.

Welcome Loveobe. Wishing all the luck you need and lot of baby/fairy dust


----------



## sekky

Nearly so sorry abt the outcome. Hope you can pick yourself up and give this another fight. 

Dovkav sorry about the retrieval not going as planned. Fx a miracle happens with the IUI. Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us- Can you not just do oral progesterone or even suppositories? Seems like you should get a choice in the matter. The only time I was required to do PIO was when we triggered AF. Other than that, my clinic doesn't do PIO that I know of. I don't understand why so many clinics require the injections... ??? Maybe they think it's easier to remember the one injection that the multiple doses of pills/suppositories? Now that ER is over, I'm taking 2 progesterone capsules 3x a day. (And I can choose whether to take them orally or use them as suppositories.) I'm also taking one estrogen tab 3x a day. Maybe you can convince your clinic to do something like that?

Loveobe- Hi hunny! :wave: Welcome!


----------



## bunyhuny

Mrs. T- I have my fingers crossed for better results for you on Sunday. Have they upped your protocol doses at all? And if they do have to cancel, do they have a better idea of how to start you out next cycle? I know this has got to be very frustrating for you! :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> ababy4us- Can you not just do oral progesterone or even suppositories? Seems like you should get a choice in the matter. The only time I was required to do PIO was when we triggered AF. Other than that, my clinic doesn't do PIO that I know of. I don't understand why so many clinics require the injections... ??? Maybe they think it's easier to remember the one injection that the multiple doses of pills/suppositories? Now that ER is over, I'm taking 2 progesterone capsules 3x a day. (And I can choose whether to take them orally or use them as suppositories.) I'm also taking one estrogen tab 3x a day. Maybe you can convince your clinic to do something like that?
> 
> Loveobe- Hi hunny! :wave: Welcome!

Originally when this all started happening my clinic/doctor/nurse said they do not do PIO that they do not believe in it and I was just going to be on two different progesterone suppositories. Which is just fine, I'll do 10 of them a day if I have to. I told my nurse today when she gave me this info that I was not happy and not OK with it at all, she said we would talk more on Wednesday. Everything I have read says the suppositories are better because it goes right where it is needed. I don't understand the sudden change :growlmad: Now obviously if by the grace of the good Lord I get pregnant I'll do anything to keep my babies healthy, I'm just panicking and stressing a bit more now. 



So sorry to all the ladies not getting good news, but things will look up, I'm sure of it! We need some good news on this thread!!


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us- It sounds like if you talk to them a bit more they may change their minds. The progesterone I'm taking is one that you can choose to take orally or vaginally. Right now I am taking it all orally and my BBT has gone up nice and high, so I feel assured it is getting into my system well. Still, once I heal from my ER, I will start doing my nighttime ones vaginally. I've heard that using it as a suppository means less side effects and better delivery, but I also don't want to be leaking all day!!


----------



## adroplet

Mrs. T said:


> U/S and B/W did not go well today. Between Wednesday and today my follies have not grown much. If there isn't an improvement on Sunday my cycle is getting cancelled. :(

Here's to your follies growing plenty by Sunday. I have my next U/S that day too. Good luck! I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to state that i trigger tonight and not feeling very optimistic as my right ovary has been super lazy and I have like 5 13's....left is 6 large ones. I feel nervous and scared as I really want this to work but don't feel good about the fact that it hasn't worked the previous 2 times.


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck Lucinda :)


----------



## Mrs. T

bunyhuny said:


> Mrs. T- I have my fingers crossed for better results for you on Sunday. Have they upped your protocol doses at all? And if they do have to cancel, do they have a better idea of how to start you out next cycle? I know this has got to be very frustrating for you! :hugs:

Thanks bunyhuny! No they haven't upped my doses. I asked the nurse why and all she could tell me is it depends on lots of factors. Ugh! I don't know what they would do differently next time. I guess for now I am just praying for good results on Sunday. I did ask if I can convert to IUI if IVF gets cancelled and they said yeah.


----------



## Disneyfan88

*dovkav123:* I'm so sorry that your ER did not go as planned. Fingers crossed on success with the IUI. I hope you're feeling better after your scare. :hugs:

*ababy4us: * Sorry about the PIO shots. Very strange that they would change on you. My doctor had me on Crinone gel during my last cycle, and I will be on it again this time. I'm not a fan of the...umm...discharge...but I hate shots, too. Perhaps they will allow you to go on a vaginal suppository gel or cream?

*Mrs. T: * Sending you good thoughts and wishing you the best. Hopefully your follicles will demonstrate more growth between now and Sunday. Hang in there! :hugs:


*Lucinda7981:* Good luck! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs during your retrieval.


I went for my scan today. My doctor had me start adding Ganirelix to my other meds tonight, and I return for blood work and ultrasound on Monday. Right now, she's thinking I might have my ER on Wednesday, but we're still not positive. I'm still looking at 8-9 total follicles right now. They were all closer in size on Wednesday -- I hope that they don't start getting too different. I really want more eggs retrieved than last time (5). PGS is expensive, and I'd feel better if we have more embryos to test.


----------



## Prayerful

Oooh, such a busy thread! I love it! Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. :hugs:

Lucinda, good luck with the ER. I know it is so cliche, but it only takes one. Try to stay positive!

Hi bizzibii! I'm new to this thread too, but welcome! :) I really hope this cycle goes better for you. Cancelled cycles are so frustrating!

Hi magpies! Good to see you on this thread! Good luck on Monday.

NLK, so glad you are able to move forward. Hopefully you will be matched quickly!

Buny - Wow! Great fertilization report! I have never heard of vitrification. How is that different from regular freezing? By the way, you totally cracked me up with those sex dreams. Hormones really can do crazy things to us!! :haha:

Adroplet - Sounds like things are moving along well for you. Good luck!!

Disney - Ok, so I should probably know already but you said you are DOR... What does that mean? Anyway, I hope the scan on Monday shows great results for you. 8-9 follicles is still good. On another thread, a girl had only 3 fertilized. She transferred 2 and froze one and is now pregnant with twins. It can happen!!

Nearly - I am so sorry to hear your news. Take it one day at a time. :hugs:

Those are great numbers Allika!

Dovkav - Sorry the IVF didn't go as planned. I hope the IUI give you your miracle though!

Welcome Luvoboe! Good luck with the stims!!

Ababy - Sorry about finding out they want you to do the PIO shots now. I don't know that I could do them on myself either! Hopefully they will reconsider and let you do the oral/suppositories as you had previously planned.

Praying for you Mrs. T!


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Everyone,

Mrs T, keeping my FX for you , just relax, your follicles will catch up by sunday.

Welcome to new ladies. 

I will be triggering on Sunday and then EC on Tuesday (27 Aug) early morning. Very nervous and tired. 

Anyone else having EC next week?

Goodluck to all those stimming, or about to start.

Hugs to all my lovely, brave friends here.


----------



## sunshine8

Lucinda and Disney.... I see you two will be having your ER next week. Me too on Tuesday. When you ladies triggering huh?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful - DOR is diminished ovarian reserve. My antral follicle count and AMH levels indicate that I have fewer eggs remaining than a "normal" 28 year old would have. This is my second attempt at IVF. For the sake of my sanity (and my wallet!), I really hope it works this time. On my last cycle, my doctor was tracking 8-9 eggs, and 5 were collected at ER. 4 of those fertilized, and we transferred 2. I believe the PGS price is the same for up to 8 embryos (each extra one above that would cost more money). I want to maximize the odds as well as the value. :thumbup: I've lost track -- where are you in your cycle? How are you doing? :)

Sunshine - I'm thinking I will be asked to trigger on Monday night. My 3rd ultrasound and blood work follow-up is on Monday morning. I started adding Ganirelix to my meds tonight. I'm growing more and more impatient by the day. LOL. How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

During RE an egg was not found so Dr. did IUI an hour later. Also dr. orders was to BD that night one more time because sperm has some peptides that could help with conceiving.

Are your DH reading your thread? My Dh was interested yesterday, he read the whole my RE info I posted. He wanted to know my feelings?! He knows them!


----------



## sunshine8

Disneyfan88 said:


> Prayerful - DOR is diminished ovarian reserve.
> Sunshine - I'm thinking I will be asked to trigger on Monday night. My 3rd ultrasound and blood work follow-up is on Monday morning. I started adding Ganirelix to my meds tonight. I'm growing more and more impatient by the day. LOL. How are you feeling today? :hugs:


Hello Disney, 

Hope the ultrasound goes well on Monday, for how many days have you been stimming? So if you trigger on Monday your ER will be on Wednesday, so we are close, mine is on Tuesday.

I am not feeling that super, very emotional and tired and feeling almost sick. Can't put any energy to work either. My breast is extremely sore, do you have any such symptons? I am just afraid that I haven't ovulated myself, as this breast pain is similar to when I ovulation. So much to worry.

Hugs


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!!!!


----------



## Rurin

sunshine8 said:


> I am not feeling that super, very emotional and tired and feeling almost sick. Can't put any energy to work either. My breast is extremely sore, do you have any such symptons? I am just afraid that I haven't ovulated myself, as this breast pain is similar to when I ovulation. So much to worry.
> 
> Hugs

Hi Sunshine,
I am due for EC on Tuesday - and I have been feeling a bit nauseous and boobs a bit sore... just to reassure you. Hope you feel better today and can start to feel more positive about the next bit of treatment! Hope all goes really well on Tuesday!


----------



## Serenyx

Hi all,

I will tentatively pop my head in here now and introduce myself even though I have posted a couple of times in this thread before :)

I am currently on CD6 and taking Menopur and Cetrotide on our first cycle of IVF. I have a scan in 4 days to see how many follies I have produced and if they need to change my dosage. I am just keeping everything crossed I don't overstimulate!

Is CD10 late for a first progress scan?

Good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## sekky

Serenyx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will tentatively pop my head in here now and introduce myself even though I have posted a couple of times in this thread before :)
> 
> I am currently on CD6 and taking Menopur and Cetrotide on our first cycle of IVF. I have a scan in 4 days to see how many follies I have produced and if they need to change my dosage. I am just keeping everything crossed I don't overstimulate!
> 
> Is CD10 late for a first progress scan?
> 
> Good luck to everyone :flower:

Each clinic has its own policy. My clinic start checking after 3 days of stimm


----------



## bizzibii

Sunshine I am triggering tonight and have the ER on Monday, I managed to produce over 20 follies only on 100 ui of Gonal F. By the look of it few of us will share the 2WW ,


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will tentatively pop my head in here now and introduce myself even though I have posted a couple of times in this thread before :)
> 
> I am currently on CD6 and taking Menopur and Cetrotide on our first cycle of IVF. I have a scan in 4 days to see how many follies I have produced and if they need to change my dosage. I am just keeping everything crossed I don't overstimulate!
> 
> Is CD10 late for a first progress scan?
> 
> Good luck to everyone :flower:

My first progress scan was 7 days after I started stimms. Every clinic is different. Good luck.


----------



## Plex

dovkav123 said:


> My natural IVF cycle treatment failed. We couldn't find an egg. RE poked needle twice and sucked the fluid out of the follicle, but no success. I saw everything on the monitor. I felt the needle. The crampy pain lasted One hour. The pain was nothing to compare I have had period cramps in the past. Not big deal! I had voltaren in my rectum 50mg 1 hour before ER. My husband was next to me all time.
> 
> RE told me that it happens that women don't have an egg in the follicle. Also the egg maybe still stuck to the follicle wall. I could O any time and we decided to do iUI and take progesteron pills tomorrow in the evening. It will be Magic if my tubes are healthy.
> My opinion, 16mm follicle was not big enough, early trigger killed it, in the past I had 20mm follicle and felt my O that day.
> Another option could be chromosomal problems of the egg, that's why is still stuck to the follicle wall.
> We'll never know the truth, what happened.
> Sept 4th I have pregnancy blood test. I have a little hope, because we are doing too things different. Progesteron and IUI.
> 
> I had a scare today too. Half an hour after procedure I felt nausea and dizzy, I saw lights flashing in my eyes. I asked my Dh call for help and layed down on the floor. My blood pressure was 90/40. Dr. gave me IV and I felt better.
> Vagus nerve may responded to my procedure, also I drank nothing that morning and maybe it is HCg shot side effect. Maybe all 3 at once. We'll never know.
> Ultrasound didn't show any problems
> 
> I am taking progesteron by mouth, my dr. told me it is more effective than vaginally, however the side effects are very strong. So far I felt dizzy in the morning and I have pain in my right arm.
> 
> Nearly big big :hug:
> 
> bunny huny, Things are progressing very well to you, soon you'll have your embryos in your incubator! do you have any side efects from progesteron? Did you have a full anesthesia during ER?


:hugs: sorry to hear this :hugs: im [-o&lt; for the iui to work for you hun. Sounds like u did have a bit of a scare there aswell :hugs: not a nice thing to happen :nope: I hope the side effects start to ease with the progesterone for u too. How u doing today? xxx


----------



## Plex

Lucinda7981 said:


> Just wanted to state that i trigger tonight and not feeling very optimistic as my right ovary has been super lazy and I have like 5 13's....left is 6 large ones. I feel nervous and scared as I really want this to work but don't feel good about the fact that it hasn't worked the previous 2 times.


Wish u the best of luck hun :dust: xxx


----------



## Serenyx

sekky said:


> Each clinic has its own policy. My clinic start checking after 3 days of stimm




bizzibii said:


> My first progress scan was 7 days after I started stimms. Every clinic is different. Good luck.

Thanks both :) My scan is due for 7 days after I began stimming so I guess this would be our clinics policy :)

I guess I am just very worried as I don't want to over stim :blush:


----------



## Plex

Mrs. T said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. T- I have my fingers crossed for better results for you on Sunday. Have they upped your protocol doses at all? And if they do have to cancel, do they have a better idea of how to start you out next cycle? I know this has got to be very frustrating for you! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks bunyhuny! No they haven't upped my doses. I asked the nurse why and all she could tell me is it depends on lots of factors. Ugh! I don't know what they would do differently next time. I guess for now I am just praying for good results on Sunday. I did ask if I can convert to IUI if IVF gets cancelled and they said yeah.Click to expand...

Hope ur us goes well 2moro, sorry ur not progressing as well as u want :hugs: Its good that they're happy to convert to iui though xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine8 said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - DOR is diminished ovarian reserve.
> Sunshine - I'm thinking I will be asked to trigger on Monday night. My 3rd ultrasound and blood work follow-up is on Monday morning. I started adding Ganirelix to my meds tonight. I'm growing more and more impatient by the day. LOL. How are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hello Disney,
> 
> Hope the ultrasound goes well on Monday, for how many days have you been stimming? So if you trigger on Monday your ER will be on Wednesday, so we are close, mine is on Tuesday.
> 
> I am not feeling that super, very emotional and tired and feeling almost sick. Can't put any energy to work either. My breast is extremely sore, do you have any such symptons? I am just afraid that I haven't ovulated myself, as this breast pain is similar to when I ovulation. So much to worry.
> 
> HugsClick to expand...

Thanks. I've been feeling a bit run-down lately, and though I'm not quite queasy, I almost feel like it at times. My boobs aren't sore, but they weren't during the last IVF cycle, either. I am getting a lot of EWCM now. :blush:

During my last cycle, I was constantly paranoid that I was going to ovulate and lose some eggs before they could be retrieved. The feeling is slowly creeping back, so I know how you feel. I'm trusting that my doctor knows what she's doing, though. :)

Looks like there are lots of ladies who will be going through ER next week. Good luck everyone! I hope you are all feeling good and doing well.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi guys looks like iv missed so much. Hope everyone is ok and doing well xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> Sunshine I am triggering tonight and have the ER on Monday, I managed to produce over 20 follies only on 100 ui of Gonal F. By the look of it few of us will share the 2WW ,



Good Luck darling for Monday and will be thinking of you. I will be trigger tomorrow, so just behind you, cheering you up all the way.

Take care and hugs


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi guys looks like iv missed so much. Hope everyone is ok and doing well xxxx

Sammmmmmmmmmmyyyyy, where have you been? missed you was thinking of you. How are things with you ?


----------



## sunshine8

Disneyfan88 said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - DOR is diminished ovarian reserve.
> Sunshine - I'm thinking I will be asked to trigger on Monday night. My 3rd ultrasound and blood work follow-up is on Monday morning. I started adding Ganirelix to my meds tonight. I'm growing more and more impatient by the day. LOL. How are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hello Disney,
> 
> Hope the ultrasound goes well on Monday, for how many days have you been stimming? So if you trigger on Monday your ER will be on Wednesday, so we are close, mine is on Tuesday.
> 
> I am not feeling that super, very emotional and tired and feeling almost sick. Can't put any energy to work either. My breast is extremely sore, do you have any such symptons? I am just afraid that I haven't ovulated myself, as this breast pain is similar to when I ovulation. So much to worry.
> 
> HugsClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I've been feeling a bit run-down lately, and though I'm not quite queasy, I almost feel like it at times. My boobs aren't sore, but they weren't during the last IVF cycle, either. I am getting a lot of EWCM now. :blush:
> 
> During my last cycle, I was constantly paranoid that I was going to ovulate and lose some eggs before they could be retrieved. The feeling is slowly creeping back, so I know how you feel. I'm trusting that my doctor knows what she's doing, though. :)
> 
> Looks like there are lots of ladies who will be going through ER next week. Good luck everyone! I hope you are all feeling good and doing well.Click to expand...


Yes, quite a few together, which is such a boon. I have been feeling so low, and each new day since last week it reaches s new low. I really hope things work out for all of us, considering the pain and turmoil we undergo. 

I hope my breast pain is not a bad sign, just so scared of every thing.

take care hun and keep posted, hugs


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine. 
It stopped notifying me and iv just thought I wonder what's going on so checked and far too much lol. I think I will be triggering Monday. 
How r u? How r ur follies?? Gosh it's good to be back but iv got alot of reading to do xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

Rurin said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> I am not feeling that super, very emotional and tired and feeling almost sick. Can't put any energy to work either. My breast is extremely sore, do you have any such symptons? I am just afraid that I haven't ovulated myself, as this breast pain is similar to when I ovulation. So much to worry.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Hi Sunshine,
> I am due for EC on Tuesday - and I have been feeling a bit nauseous and boobs a bit sore... just to reassure you. Hope you feel better today and can start to feel more positive about the next bit of treatment! Hope all goes really well on Tuesday!Click to expand...



Hello Rurin,

You have your EC on Tuesday too, so we on the same day and that's fantastic. What time is your surgery scheduled huh? Ooddles of good uck you way. Hugs


----------



## rr2

Hi everyone. Nice to join this group. This is my 4th try. I know it will work out well. I was diagnosed with pcos. blocked tubes. I started lucrin 2 days ago. my doctor says this time its a longer protocol. 
DH has low motility and low counts.


----------



## sunshine8

Lucinda7981 said:


> Just wanted to state that i trigger tonight and not feeling very optimistic as my right ovary has been super lazy and I have like 5 13's....left is 6 large ones. I feel nervous and scared as I really want this to work but don't feel good about the fact that it hasn't worked the previous 2 times.

Dear Lucinda,

Good luck with your trigger tonite and the EC ON Monday. I will be triggering tomorrow and EC on Tuesday. there are other ladies too here along with us .

Take care and will be thinking of you.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

plex how u doing? xxx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi sunshine.
> It stopped notifying me and iv just thought I wonder what's going on so checked and far too much lol. I think I will be triggering Monday.
> How r u? How r ur follies?? Gosh it's good to be back but iv got alot of reading to do xxxx

I am not feeling that well Sammy, very emotional , down and depressed . Been in bed all day. Also my breast hurts very much they are tender too :cry:

on my last scan on Friday, I had 7 follies on lef between 17mm-12 mm and another 5 on right within the same range there were some smaller ones too. I will trigger tomorrow and EC on Tuesday.

How are you feeling hun? excited about the EC huh?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I see lots of us are going in for ec mon tue and wed (should be wed for me) 
im so scared of this procedure!
xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

im really disappointed with my follies xxx


----------



## Izabela

Hi guys. Good luck with egg collection next week and baby dust. 

I should have egg collection on Monday or Tuesday but it does not look great for me. My have cancel due to early ovulation. I have 13 folies between 16 and 22 but estrogen dropped and progesterone gone up. I am back yo clinic tomorrow to see what next. I am sad.


----------



## sunshine8

Izabela said:


> Hi guys. Good luck with egg collection next week and baby dust.
> 
> I should have egg collection on Monday or Tuesday but it does not look great for me. My have cancel due to early ovulation. I have 13 folies between 16 and 22 but estrogen dropped and progesterone gone up. I am back yo clinic tomorrow to see what next. I am sad.


So sorry Izabela, you know, I am worried about the same as I have sore breast and it hurts the same when I get my periods, feeling so scared. This treatments are so complicated that you never know. 
Do you know the reason why you ovulated before triggering? Hopefully things will get better soon for you hun. Take care and hugs


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> im really disappointed with my follies xxx

why hun?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Just not as many as I would hope for xxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

sunshine8 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to state that i trigger tonight and not feeling very optimistic as my right ovary has been super lazy and I have like 5 13's....left is 6 large ones. I feel nervous and scared as I really want this to work but don't feel good about the fact that it hasn't worked the previous 2 times.
> 
> Dear Lucinda,
> 
> Good luck with your trigger tonite and the EC ON Monday. I will be triggering tomorrow and EC on Tuesday. there are other ladies too here along with us .
> 
> Take care and will be thinking of you.Click to expand...

Thanks ....egg collection is actually tom (sun)


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Just not as many as I would hope for xxx

same here, was expecting more, but anyways....is your breast hurting, I have excruciating pains and I am dead worried :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

sammy1987xxx said:


> I see lots of us are going in for ec mon tue and wed (should be wed for me)
> im so scared of this procedure!
> xxxx

Y are you scared? Mine is tom morning :/


----------



## Lucinda7981

sunshine8 said:


> sammy1987xxx said:
> 
> 
> Just not as many as I would hope for xxx
> 
> same here, was expecting more, but anyways....is your breast hurting, I have excruciating pains and I am dead worried :(Click to expand...

Same here...last time I had 11 and this time doc said there are 6 large ones and the other 6 were at 13 morning of trigger


----------



## sunshine8

Lucinda7981 said:


> sammy1987xxx said:
> 
> 
> I see lots of us are going in for ec mon tue and wed (should be wed for me)
> im so scared of this procedure!
> xxxx
> 
> Y are you scared? Mine is tom morning :/Click to expand...

Good Luck Lucinda will be thinking of you tomorrow. Take good care of yourself buddy. Hugs


----------



## Plex

sammy1987xxx said:


> plex how u doing? xxx

:hi: heya hun!! Im a bit dizzy with hopping back and forth through all these pages!! thought id almost caught up earlier now im back on and theres another 3 pages :dohh: 
How r u doing? U close to doing ur trigger yet? Hope ur feeling better aswell as i know u were feeling a bit rough early on :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

sunshine8 said:


> sammy1987xxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi sunshine.
> It stopped notifying me and iv just thought I wonder what's going on so checked and far too much lol. I think I will be triggering Monday.
> How r u? How r ur follies?? Gosh it's good to be back but iv got alot of reading to do xxxx
> 
> I am not feeling that well Sammy, very emotional , down and depressed . Been in bed all day. Also my breast hurts very much they are tender too :cry:
> 
> on my last scan on Friday, I had 7 follies on lef between 17mm-12 mm and another 5 on right within the same range there were some smaller ones too. I will trigger tomorrow and EC on Tuesday.
> 
> How are you feeling hun? excited about the EC huh?Click to expand...

Sunshine - Read this and just wanted to give u a big hug as uve been feeling down and rough :hug: How r u feeling today hun? Im hoping these next few days go quickly for you xxxx


----------



## Izabela

sunshine8 said:


> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Good luck with egg collection next week and baby dust.
> 
> I should have egg collection on Monday or Tuesday but it does not look great for me. My have cancel due to early ovulation. I have 13 folies between 16 and 22 but estrogen dropped and progesterone gone up. I am back yo clinic tomorrow to see what next. I am sad.
> 
> 
> So sorry Izabela, you know, I am worried about the same as I have sore breast and it hurts the same when I get my periods, feeling so scared. This treatments are so complicated that you never know.
> Do you know the reason why you ovulated before triggering? Hopefully things will get better soon for you hun. Take care and hugsClick to expand...

Thank you sunshine8. It may be OK for you I actually felt the ovulation pain as well on Friday. As I am already on my 4 fresh and on 2 occasion the consultant admitted early ovulation I concluded that I always lost some eggs, but the real issues is that is messing up the lining and period comes early - I always had early periods on IVF even with ectopic (from 5 - 8 days before the test day). Nut sure why early but has always coincided with my natural calendar. I am always spot on 28 day ovulation on 14 day - which was Friday. In my case I believe the meds cannot shut my body off. I hope in the future to have a more natural cycle. 
I may have the embies frozen..

Lucinda good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Plex

Izabela said:


> Hi guys. Good luck with egg collection next week and baby dust.
> 
> I should have egg collection on Monday or Tuesday but it does not look great for me. My have cancel due to early ovulation. I have 13 folies between 16 and 22 but estrogen dropped and progesterone gone up. I am back yo clinic tomorrow to see what next. I am sad.


:hugs: Sorry to hear this hun - Im really keeping my fingers crossed that u dont have to cancel. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Just scared cos don't know what to expect. 
Plus I'm a baby. 
Lol 
No haven't had any breast pain yet sunshine. It's common tho according to google! :) good luck lucinda xxxx


----------



## Plex

sammy1987xxx said:


> Just scared cos don't know what to expect.
> Plus I'm a baby.
> Lol
> No haven't had any breast pain yet sunshine. It's common tho according to google! :) good luck lucinda xxxx

Is that about the egg collection? :hugs: Do u have a date for that yet? xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi plex. Think it will be Wednesday. 
How r u xxxx


----------



## Plex

How r u feeling now ur so close to it? U been having many side effects from the meds? xxx Im getting slightly nervous wondering how i'll respond to all the meds but im still impatient to start :)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Just scared. Don't know what to expect. Thought if have more follicles then I have. 
Down regging was worse than stimming. 
Now iv just got alot of twinges. Hopefully ul be fine. Lots of ppl don't have any side effects. 
It made me cry alot lol xxxx


----------



## Plex

sammy1987xxx said:


> Just scared. Don't know what to expect. Thought if have more follicles then I have.
> Down regging was worse than stimming.
> Now iv just got alot of twinges. Hopefully ul be fine. Lots of ppl don't have any side effects.
> It made me cry alot lol xxxx

Shit..... I'll be crying all the damn time then :dohh: watched a film today that wasnt particularly sad and cried, i felt so soppy haha and im not even on any meds this month not even clomid! 

How many follies do u have? Sorry u dont have as many as u wanted :hugs:xxx will u be sedated for the ec? xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I had 19 pre scan and today I had 7 big ones and 4 little. Not sure if there could be anymore lurking I'm hoping so! Few more days for them to catch up I guess. Yes sedated for ec. All seeming bit to weird now xxxxx


----------



## Plex

Thats still a great number hun!! Hopefully the others will catch up :thumbup: 

Like u say its worrying about the unknown - i'll be exactly the same :hugs: Do u have another scan before u trigger? 

Im going to be sedated too - my biggest fear is saying something stupid lol 

So surreal that ur almost there now, have u decided how much time u'll take off for ec/et yet? xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes another scan on Monday. Praying that's it then. 
I'm taking a couple of days for ec then going back until et then taking two weeks off. If my go will sign me off for 2 nd week. How about u xxxx


----------



## Hennapop

Good luck all you ladies who are going through ec this week. I'll be sending good thoughts your way!! Henna


----------



## Plex

[-o&lt; prayin that it will be fine for u on mon hun :) 

Sounds like a good way to do it, having the time off like that :) Ive been told that i'll need to be off the day before ec, the day of and the day after - all rest days so DH or my mum will have to come look after my LB for a few days. Then I may take the whole 2weeks off, but the more i think about it the more certain i am that i'll just take the 2 weeks off. Im going to see my doc on the 2nd sept so will ask her about it then xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: Henna - hows ur cycle going hun? xxx


----------



## Hennapop

Hey plex - I start stimm tomorrow.

3 follies in rt 7 in left. It seems like a low # but I'm not sure. This is my first cycle and I'm a bit excited and anxious about the whole thing. My next us is Wed, with another Friday and EC planned for the following Wed if all goes as planned! 

Thanks to everyone on this list, I've learned so much and feel a bit more informed about what to expect. How about you Plex?
I'm doing accupuncture and trying to eat lots of iron rich foods.


----------



## bunyhuny

Not having a great day, ladies. 

As you all know, my DH and I had been planning on doing IVF, not ICSI. Beginning the day of my initial intake, I made it really clear we didn't want ICSI. DH and I even refused to sign the consent form for it at our baseline, and again prior to ER. 

Well, after ER, pretty much as soon as I regained consciousness, the embryologist came in and started demanding I agree to ICSI. I told her NO for a full half hour, over and over, until she finally scared me enough (saying I wouldn't get any embryos if I didn't do it) and wearing me out enough (so exhausted and confused from the anesthesia), that I said fine, whatever, do half ICSI. I just wanted her to leave me alone and let me rest. I was so upset I was crying in the recovery room. She made it out like I didn't have any other choice- even though once I got home and recovered I realized we could have just frozen half my eggs to fertilize later!

So today we get a call from the embryologist telling us all our ICSI embryos all look really unhealthy. As in the not-going-to-make-it kind of unhealthy. No apology for cornering us into it. No, "Gee, I didn't expect that!" Just that they're inferior, stopping dividing, and badly fragmenting. Since ICSI puts the embryos at a much higher risk for genetic defects, their poor health wasn't surprising, but after fighting so hard to protect my eggs, it was very upsetting. 

Our 6 IVF embryos are still growing, not as fast as the embryologist would like, but progressing steadily. The embryologist says we have a 70% chance of having one healthy enough to transfer on Monday. She doesn't think well have any to freeze. Statistically, with 18 eggs, one should expect 3-8 blastocyst. We have a 70% chance at ONE. 

If she had just left well enough alone, we would have twice the number of IVF embryos growing right now. Instead, out of my 18 eggs, only 6 are doing well on day 3. I could cry. I told them at every appointment leading up to ER that I did NOT want ICSI. The doctor kept trying to get me to sign for it at every appointment even though there is nothing in our medical history that would suggest we need it. I always stuck to my guns. I ALWAYS said NO.

This evening, I wrote a letter to the head doctor at the clinic explaining what happened and told him we're not going to pay for the additional ICSI costs, plus we want part of our cycle refunded as compensation, since the embryologist pretty much forced us into a decision that caused the death of half our embryos. Hopefully, I made it really clear that from here on out, there will be no forcing us to "reconsider" any of our plans on ER day. If something terrible comes up, freeze the eggs.

So sorry to be so depressing today, but it just really hurts that they went against our wishes. Wishes we had stated over and over and over. And even if they were just clusters of a few cells, it doesn't mean that I'm not mourning for my ICSI embies.


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny, I'm so sorry to hear about your ICSI embryos. That was really unfair of the clinic to force your into doing something that you clearly didn't want. My clinic specifically advises against making any big decisions after they put you under anesthesia, so it surprises me that this was even allowed to happen to you. 

We did ICSI on all of our embryos last time because we only got 5. We got good results with 4 of them fertilizing, and all of those making it to 5-6 day blasts. We are planning to do ICSI again with this cycle, but we are also doing PGS on them (and our two frozen 6-day blasts). I'm praying that we have some good embryos at the end of this. This is soooo expensive.

I will keep your good embryos in my thoughts and prayers. Hang on to your hope and keep thinking good thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Disney. :hugs: It's been a rough day to say the least. If we were in a position where we actually needed ICSI done, this would be a totally different story and we would have gone about thing much differently, but with 18 eggs and a SA that, though worse than normal, still fits the IVF qualifications, the situation is just ridiculous. And having all the ICSI embryos falling apart while the IVF ones are moving forward isn't a good sign of our embryologist's qualification to do her job. Not sure what she is doing wrong, but apparently her criteria for sperm selection is very, very flawed. I'm just hoping that the incubation environment is at least correctly maintained. If we lose our IVF embryos, I'm going to be more of a mess than I already am. 

Good luck this cycle with the ICSI/PGS combo. If DH and I ever found ourselves in a position where we truly needed ICSI, PGS would be a must for us as well. Keep me updated on how everything goes. <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny, keep us posted on the embryo updates. I wish you and those beautiful embryos nothing but the best. :hug:


----------



## Mrs. T

Oh bunyhuny what a horrible experience. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## sekky

So sorry bunny. Hope the IVF bunny continue to develop. I totally understand how you feel. I wish the ICSI embies were doing better.

Sometimes we don't get how these things works. From my failed cycle we got 22 eggs of which only 12 fertilized thru IVF and 6 cleaved and made it to day 3. I was actually mad at the embryologist for not doing ICSI on half of the eggs to increase the number of possible embryos making it to transfer (it's at no additional cost at my clinic). We have no reason to do ICSI though as DH swimmers are perfect but I just felt with it I can have more embies and possibly babies.

Had a friend that had just 5 eggs retrieved and ICSIed. 4 fertilized and made it to day 3. She transferred 3 and she 23-24 weeks now with a healthy boy(that's what her anomaly scan says).

Plex how are you handling the wait?

Lucinda goodluck with EC tomorrow. 

Good luck to all EC ladies this week.

AFM still down regging till September 4th.

Cheers


----------



## Plex

Hennapop said:


> Hey plex - I start stimm tomorrow.
> 
> 3 follies in rt 7 in left. It seems like a low # but I'm not sure. This is my first cycle and I'm a bit excited and anxious about the whole thing. My next us is Wed, with another Friday and EC planned for the following Wed if all goes as planned!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this list, I've learned so much and feel a bit more informed about what to expect. How about you Plex?
> I'm doing accupuncture and trying to eat lots of iron rich foods.

ur numbers sounds great :D are they all a decent size for where u are in ur cycle do u know? Do u have far to go to get to ur clinic too? im lucky mines only 30mins away so can go after work if needed (i work nights). have u found that once uve started things have gone quickly or slowly? 

Im completely clueless to whats what with ivf. I know the basics like what meds i'll be on and timescales etc but the actual experience is something else. It worrys me as to how i'll be on the meds, if I'll get ohss cos of my pcos and how i'll be during and after the ec. If i can get to ec and they get enough eggs and im feeling as good as i can be then i'll be happy. All that is before waiting for the fertilisation reports and if the embies progress - then the bloomin tww!! Writing this, i think i'd be going outta my mind during the whole process:dohh: xxxx


----------



## Plex

bunyhuny said:


> Not having a great day, ladies.
> 
> As you all know, my DH and I had been planning on doing IVF, not ICSI. Beginning the day of my initial intake, I made it really clear we didn't want ICSI. DH and I even refused to sign the consent form for it at our baseline, and again prior to ER.
> 
> Well, after ER, pretty much as soon as I regained consciousness, the embryologist came in and started demanding I agree to ICSI. I told her NO for a full half hour, over and over, until she finally scared me enough (saying I wouldn't get any embryos if I didn't do it) and wearing me out enough (so exhausted and confused from the anesthesia), that I said fine, whatever, do half ICSI. I just wanted her to leave me alone and let me rest. I was so upset I was crying in the recovery room. She made it out like I didn't have any other choice- even though once I got home and recovered I realized we could have just frozen half my eggs to fertilize later!
> 
> So today we get a call from the embryologist telling us all our ICSI embryos all look really unhealthy. As in the not-going-to-make-it kind of unhealthy. No apology for cornering us into it. No, "Gee, I didn't expect that!" Just that they're inferior, stopping dividing, and badly fragmenting. Since ICSI puts the embryos at a much higher risk for genetic defects, their poor health wasn't surprising, but after fighting so hard to protect my eggs, it was very upsetting.
> 
> Our 6 IVF embryos are still growing, not as fast as the embryologist would like, but progressing steadily. The embryologist says we have a 70% chance of having one healthy enough to transfer on Monday. She doesn't think well have any to freeze. Statistically, with 18 eggs, one should expect 3-8 blastocyst. We have a 70% chance at ONE.
> 
> If she had just left well enough alone, we would have twice the number of IVF embryos growing right now. Instead, out of my 18 eggs, only 6 are doing well on day 3. I could cry. I told them at every appointment leading up to ER that I did NOT want ICSI. The doctor kept trying to get me to sign for it at every appointment even though there is nothing in our medical history that would suggest we need it. I always stuck to my guns. I ALWAYS said NO.
> 
> This evening, I wrote a letter to the head doctor at the clinic explaining what happened and told him we're not going to pay for the additional ICSI costs, plus we want part of our cycle refunded as compensation, since the embryologist pretty much forced us into a decision that caused the death of half our embryos. Hopefully, I made it really clear that from here on out, there will be no forcing us to "reconsider" any of our plans on ER day. If something terrible comes up, freeze the eggs.
> 
> So sorry to be so depressing today, but it just really hurts that they went against our wishes. Wishes we had stated over and over and over. And even if they were just clusters of a few cells, it doesn't mean that I'm not mourning for my ICSI embies.


:hugs:hugs:hugs: I hope u get a quick response from the head doctor as your treatment was disgusting! They cornered you at your most vunerable time, Im so sorry that you had to be put through it :cry: Its upsetting for me to read and its not me going through it. Hope your other 6 embies do really really well and make it to 5 days [-o&lt; will they be calling you today to give an update? xxxx


----------



## Plex

sekky said:


> So sorry bunny. Hope the IVF bunny continue to develop. I totally understand how you feel. I wish the ICSI embies were doing better.
> 
> Sometimes we don't get how these things works. From my failed cycle we got 22 eggs of which only 12 fertilized thru IVF and 6 cleaved and made it to day 3. I was actually mad at the embryologist for not doing ICSI on half of the eggs to increase the number of possible embryos making it to transfer (it's at no additional cost at my clinic). We have no reason to do ICSI though as DH swimmers are perfect but I just felt with it I can have more embies and possibly babies.
> 
> Had a friend that had just 5 eggs retrieved and ICSIed. 4 fertilized and made it to day 3. She transferred 3 and she 23-24 weeks now with a healthy boy(that's what her anomaly scan says).
> 
> Plex how are you handling the wait?
> 
> Lucinda goodluck with EC tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to all EC ladies this week.
> 
> AFM still down regging till September 4th.
> 
> Cheers

The wait is annoying me actually :dohh: Im just real impatient im getting obsessed and cant seem to switch off from the whole thing. Im hoping i get a call from the nurse tue wed or thur this week to tell me that we can start when i get my next af. Then it'll just be waiting for it to turn up and i bet it'll be late :grr: 

How u getting on with the meds? xxx


----------



## sekky

It's just 50iu of burserelin for now. So far no side effect except for bloating a few days after starting but now it's gone. AF is suppose to have showed up by now because I got it 7dp DR but today is 11dp DR and no sign yet. I will my FS on September 1 if it doesn't come by then so we can induce it on time and still get started as scheduled.

Hoping you get the call plex and AF surprises you with an early appearance.


----------



## Plex

I feel a bit dumb lol How long do u take the dr shots till u get ur af? Or do u get af whilst on the shots? Glad uve not had many side effects :) im keeping my fingers crossed that af comes for u too soon :D xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

It's meant to be 7 days but it took me about 16 days. Ur questions aren't silly plex xxxx


----------



## Plex

:hugs: thanks sammy - theres sooo much i dont know about the whole process yet, its kinda daunting when I think about it too much. Another question, do u continue with the dr shots whilst waiting for and during af??? xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, ladies. I don't know what I would do without all your understanding and support. It's amazing having people who really understand what this process is like, even though I wish none of us had to go through it. <3

10:30am here and I'm wishing the head doctor would write us back sooner rather than later. I don't know if he even checks his e-mail on Sundays though, so who knows? :shrug: 

We asked yesterday if we'd be able to get an update today and they said no because it's a Sunday. That I don't really understand because we're paying $300 a day for monitoring, so you'd think someone would be able to update us. *smh* I've never heard of a fertility clinic being closed for anything besides maybe Christmas. Anyway, they've told us to call in tomorrow morning at 8:00a to find out if we get to transfer or not. Hopefully, I'll get an e-mail back before then with some sort of update.

Well, I'm going to go rest for a bit. Wasn't able to sleep at all last night what with all my panicking, so I better get some rest and get myself put back together in case we do get to transfer tomorrow. Don't need all these stress hormones floating around in my system. 

Plex- I really hope you get that call soon! Keep us posted!


----------



## bizzibii

sammy1987xxx said:


> im really disappointed with my follies xxx


Remember is the quality not quantity that matters. I saw on some other thread a woman who had eggs in all the follies, all of them fertilised and she managed to get 14 :cold:. Wish you all the luck for Tuesday . :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Buny - If ur paying that much per day - which is a bloody lot i will add, they shud be contactable every day :grr: Im sending you tons of positive vibes & hope you feel rested and relaxed asap in time for ur ET :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Blood test was negative for me today. Devastated again. Hoping third times a charm with our last embryo. Going to book followup with doc to figure out why after all the hurdles we faced, we still arent pregnant. I thought once we found sperm our luck had changed. Guess not. This is my living hell.


----------



## Plex

Hopeful Cat said:


> Blood test was negative for me today. Devastated again. Hoping third times a charm with our last embryo. Going to book followup with doc to figure out why after all the hurdles we faced, we still arent pregnant. I thought once we found sperm our luck had changed. Guess not. This is my living hell.

Im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you get some answers :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Im going to try to update the front page again today so apologies if I dont respond quickly xxx


----------



## Plex

rr2 said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to join this group. This is my 4th try. I know it will work out well. I was diagnosed with pcos. blocked tubes. I started lucrin 2 days ago. my doctor says this time its a longer protocol.
> DH has low motility and low counts.

:hi: good luck for this cycle hun :D How r u getting on? xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yep and all the way thro stimming. Wierd one to get ur head round I know lol. Questions r what wer here for xxx


----------



## Plex

Def weird! I was kinda hoping that I wudnt get af after when I started :dohh: lol xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I didnt think I wud. They leave u three weeks if u don't come on xxx


----------



## adroplet

Buny-:hugs:


----------



## nlk

buny, that's insane - they should definitely be open, or at least be responding to you asap...$300 a day is a huge amount! I really hope you get some good news soon :hugs:

HopefulCat, I'm so so sorry hun :hugs: I really hope your third one takes. Are they going to be doing anything different this time around, to try and increase your chances?


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies - I start stimm meds today! Wish me baby dust!! 

And also to all you ladies!


----------



## sekky

So sorry hopefulcat. 

Yay henna for stimming. Lots of baby dust to you.

Plex don't worry your pretty head now. You will get instructed as you move along. For my last cycle I started stimms 14 days post AF. I also got the sore boobs during stimm and felt I ovulated early too. I stimmed for a total of 12 days , i took 4 amps of menopur the same day i took my trigger shot.


----------



## ababy4us

Buny & Hopeful Cat~ :hugs:



All of you wonderful other ladies seem to be moving along nicely. I'm anxiously waiting my IVF class on Wednesday. Usually I'm not wishing the weekend away but this weekend is a bit different :haha: 

I'm curious to see what my ovaries are up to. When I got diagnosed with the endometriomas in May I could literally feel them tugging on my ovaries. Every time I blew my nose, had a BM (sorry TMI) anything that made me work my core. Since I have been on these BCPs I can't feel anything and I am really praying that maybe they are much smaller or (gasp!) gone! I know its probably wishful thinking but I believe everything is possible with prayer <3

Another thing I am wondering about is my AMH levels. Last October they were 0.35 on the US scale, very very low. When I had them re-tested in June it was at 0.94, still low but low/normal range. I didn't think this could change? I'm just praying everything works out perfectly. I have been on CoQ10 for almost 3 months now and I am praying at the very least to have some very healthy eggs. I did amp my dosage up these past few days, just for a little boost. I'm sure it doesn't do anything but it makes me feel like I am doing something productive and it can't hurt hahaha. I'm so glad August is nearly over. September is a lucky month for us. DH and I celebrate our 9th wedding anniversary on the 15th and my 28th birthday is the 18th so I'm thinking good things have to come! 


I hope all of you lovelies have a great day and hang in there Buny, I'm sure everything will be ok. I do want to add I think its ridiculous they coerced you in that state of mind to do something you didn't want to do. Isn't that some sort of medical malpractice or something? That certainly doesn't seem legal to me. 

Hopeful Cat- I'm so sorry for your BFN. Third time is a charm though, I just know it!


----------



## bunyhuny

Still haven't heard back. 7p now, so I guess we're waiting until tomorrow to find anything out.


----------



## Mrs. T

I'm at work but just putting out a quick update. Friday I was told my cycle would probably be cancelled because follicles did not grow much between Wednesday and Friday. I went for an u/s and b/w this morning and all seems well again. There was much improvement on my follicle growth. I go for one more u/s and b/w tomorrow and will be told when to trigger. :)


----------



## ababy4us

Awesome Mrs. T!!!!


----------



## sekky

:happydance::happydance: Mrs T your news made my evening


----------



## bunyhuny

Yay, Mrs T!! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine8

Woohoo Mrs T, hope you trigger soon...


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls. 

First stims scan tomorrow. Praying for lots of follies but not too many!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

Mrs T - Whoop Whoop!!!!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Plex

Good luck for 2moro Magpies :thumbup: hope all is FAB :hugs: xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hopeful Cat said:


> Blood test was negative for me today. Devastated again. Hoping third times a charm with our last embryo. Going to book followup with doc to figure out why after all the hurdles we faced, we still arent pregnant. I thought once we found sperm our luck had changed. Guess not. This is my living hell.

So sorry, Hopeful Cat. :hugs: Hang in there. I hope you get some answers soon. I started acupuncture with this cycle after my first IVF cycle failed. At my consult, a change in diet and the addition of various supplements to what my RE already had me on was recommended for me. 



Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies - I start stimm meds today! Wish me baby dust!!
> 
> And also to all you ladies!

Good luck, Hennapop!



Mrs. T said:


> I'm at work but just putting out a quick update. Friday I was told my cycle would probably be cancelled because follicles did not grow much between Wednesday and Friday. I went for an u/s and b/w this morning and all seems well again. There was much improvement on my follicle growth. I go for one more u/s and b/w tomorrow and will be told when to trigger. :)

:happydance:



4magpies said:


> Hello girls.
> 
> First stims scan tomorrow. Praying for lots of follies but not too many!!
> 
> xxx

Good luck, 4magpies!


I go in for my third ultrasound/estrogen check tomorrow. I'm hoping that things are looking good and that the follicles are close in size. I need every follicle I can get. I should know when I'm triggering and when ER will be by tomorrow night -- I think so anyway. My doc thought ER will likely be on Wednesday when I talked to her on Friday.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck Disney. Ul prob be in same day as me them I have scan tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks everyone for all your support! :)


----------



## Izabela

HopefulCat so sorry the next one should work for you because they learn so much from your body. X

4magipies Good luck! X

Henna pop good luck with stimulations. X

MrsT that is such a good news. Good luck for tomorrow. X

Disneyfun88 good luck for Wednesday. X

Plex hope you starting soon. X

AFM I ask taking trigger tonight collection on Tuesday. I am not going to have any put back this time but I can go for freezing or donating all as I am sharing. I have 6 folies between 20 and 27,5 all in my left and 6 small one in the right. I probably ovulated 4 big from right. My hormones and limit are compromise d for this month. I am sad but the clinic has learned from my body.

Everybody I missed good luck and hugs x


----------



## Plex

Good luck Disney :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Izabela said:


> HopefulCat so sorry the next one should work for you because they learn so much from your body. X
> 
> 4magipies Good luck! X
> 
> Henna pop good luck with stimulations. X
> 
> MrsT that is such a good news. Good luck for tomorrow. X
> 
> Disneyfun88 good luck for Wednesday. X
> 
> Plex hope you starting soon. X
> 
> AFM I ask taking trigger tonight collection on Tuesday. I am not going to have any put back this time but I can go for freezing or donating all as I am sharing. I have 6 folies between 20 and 27,5 all in my left and 6 small one in the right. I probably ovulated 4 big from right. My hormones and limit are compromise d for this month. I am sad but the clinic has learned from my body.
> 
> Everybody I missed good luck and hugs x

:hugs::hugs: Not an easy decision for you to make hun, if u donate them all will your next IVF be free? Thats how they work where i am cept I have to pay for meds but get the IVF free if I give them all away. Sorry you're going through this, like you say though the clinic will now know what to change for your next cycle :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Prayerful

Oh Sunshine! So Sorry you are feeling so low. You're almost to the finish line though! Hang in there, and good luck!

Disney - Oh, that makes complete sense. There are just so many acronyms! It took me a bit to figure out the PGS acronym as well. :haha: My AMH is low too. I wonder if we should look into doing PGS. I am on CD15 right now, still taking BCPs. I have my baseline appt on Tuesday morning. So ready to get started again!! Good luck at your scan tomorrow.

Dovkav - My DH has read only a few of my posts on here, and that was only if he was sitting next to me as I was posting. He thinks I am an infertility expert because I am on these threads. Haha. I am so far from an expert though!

Hi Serenyx! Hi RR2! Good luck to you both!

Good luck to everyone doing ER this week! It seems there are a lot of you! :)

Lucinda, how did ER go for you today? Hope you are not too sore.

Buny = That is terrible that they did that to you. I am so sorry it went so poorly. I really hope they do as you ask in your letter. It seems only fair. In fact, I agree with Disney and ABaby4Us that you shouldn't be making any decisions after you've just come out of anesthesia. It almost seems illegal.

Hopeful, so sorry it didn't work for you this time. :hugs: I hope your doc is able to give you some answers.

Henna - Good luck with stims!

Mrs. T - So glad things turned around for you and you'll get to continue your cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## Izabela

Plex thanks for support. yes I will get a free IVF where I can keep them all. I think I don't have to pay for meds. I typed wrong I have 8 in my left at great size so it looks I will have the minimum for sharing. We decided to keep if we have 9 or above and to donate if there are 8 or less. Gutted as I wanted to get pregnant now after 3 fresh and 1 frozen since December 11 and even more my sister is 8 weeks pregnant after 2 months of trying naturally and she is expecting twins. We accepted that we have to use donor sperm and now this.. Not a lot of luck.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sammy1987xxx said:


> Good luck Disney. Ul prob be in same day as me them I have scan tomorrow xxxx

Thanks, Sammy. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!



Izabela said:


> AFM I ask taking trigger tonight collection on Tuesday. I am not going to have any put back this time but I can go for freezing or donating all as I am sharing. I have 6 folies between 20 and 27,5 all in my left and 6 small one in the right. I probably ovulated 4 big from right. My hormones and limit are compromise d for this month. I am sad but the clinic has learned from my body.
> 
> Everybody I missed good luck and hugs x

Best of luck, Izabela! Make sure that you stay hydrated after EC and drink plenty of drinks with electrolytes. I wish you the best possible results! :hugs:



Plex said:


> Good luck Disney :hugs: xxx

Thanks, Plex! Do you know when you might be starting? I felt very overwhelmed the first time I went through this. I'm still no expert, but it got easier along the way, and the clinic was very good about guiding me with what I needed to do and when. I brought DH with me when we learned how to mix the meds. His job is to prepare my injections, and then I administer them myself. 



Prayerful said:


> Disney - Oh, that makes complete sense. There are just so many acronyms! It took me a bit to figure out the PGS acronym as well. :haha: My AMH is low too. I wonder if we should look into doing PGS. I am on CD15 right now, still taking BCPs. I have my baseline appt on Tuesday morning. So ready to get started again!! Good luck at your scan tomorrow.

Thanks! We opted not to do PGS the first time around based on our ages (both 28) and the fact that we have no known risk factors. I was hesitant about doing it last time, particularly if we didn't get very many eggs. There are always risks involved when they biopsy the embryos, so I'm praying that 1) we end up with a good amount embryos (an amount that would be considered good for me anyway); 2) the embryos survive biopsy and freezing; and 3) we end up with enough normal embryos to transfer 2 in October and freeze extras for the future. I'm especially scared for my 2 frozen ones (6AA and 4BB) that we are unfreezing and including in the PGS (and then refreezing them), but my doctor has said that she's done it enough times to feel confident about doing it. I'm trying to stay positive and keep thinking good thoughts. I'm still in disbelief that our 5AA and 4AA embryos didn't stick last time, so it can be difficult to process at times.

Good luck with your baseline scan!


----------



## adroplet

Woo-hoo Ms. T :happydance: awesome news!

Had my u/s and b/w today and I have 23 follies - biggest one is at 21mm. I have to go back in tmoro too, hopefully for my ER date.


----------



## bunyhuny

adroplet- Congrats, hun!!! That is fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## Prayerful

Disney, that is a bit scary to thaw and refreeze your frosties. You just have to trust that your doc really does know what she is doing. (Easier said than done, I know!) At what age do they start recommending PGS? I am 30 and DH is 29.

Wow, adroplet! That is a great number!


----------



## ababy4us

Girls, what is PGS??


----------



## Prayerful

Preimplantation genetic screening. I believe they are just checking for general chromosomal abnormalities vs specific genetic diseases.


----------



## ababy4us

My clinic hasn't mentioned anything like this to me. Is it really something we need to be concerned about if we are doing ICSI?


----------



## Mrs. T

adroplet said:


> Woo-hoo Ms. T :happydance: awesome news!
> 
> Had my u/s and b/w today and I have 23 follies - biggest one is at 21mm. I have to go back in tmoro too, hopefully for my ER date.

Hey cycle buddy, me too! I also had 23 follicles today. My biggest was 19 though. I go back tomorrow also. They think my ER date will be Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Prayerful

Ababy - My clinic never mentioned it either, and we are doing ICSI too. I did a bit of research on it though and it looks like it may be an extra $4000-$9000. We just can't do that right now. 

Congrats Mrs. T!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disney, that is a bit scary to thaw and refreeze your frosties. You just have to trust that your doc really does know what she is doing. (Easier said than done, I know!) At what age do they start recommending PGS? I am 30 and DH is 29.

I know -- scary stuff, right? I think chromosomal abnormalities are supposed to be more likely if you are a lot older. If we were in our 40's, we definitely would have gave it more consideration the first time around. Given that we produced "great quality embryos" and we transferred "2 perfect blasts," my doctor thinks that a chromosome issue could have been a factor. I don't regret our decision not to do PGS the first time around as we only got 4 embryos, and age and the lack of known genetic factors was on our side.



Prayerful said:


> Preimplantation genetic screening. I believe they are just checking for general chromosomal abnormalities vs specific genetic diseases.

Correct. I wish it wasn't so expensive, though!



ababy4us said:


> My clinic hasn't mentioned anything like this to me. Is it really something we need to be concerned about if we are doing ICSI?

My doctor actually prefers doing ICSI, but maybe that's because she knew we'd have fewer eggs to work with than other patients my age. She offered information about PGS to us the first time around, but at the time, she didn't push it as something that she felt was completely necessary given our own circumstances. She didn't necessarily push it this time, either, but she highly recommended that we consider it given that our first cycle didn't work out.

Two things that we are doing differently from the first cycle is 1) we are doing a FET, and 2) she is going to do an HCG infusion at the time of the embryo transfer (she brought this to my attention). https://cnyfertility.com/2013/01/17...nsfer-jump-starting-the-implantation-process/


----------



## Hennapop

Plex said:


> Hennapop said:
> 
> 
> Hey plex - I start stimm tomorrow.
> 
> 3 follies in rt 7 in left. It seems like a low # but I'm not sure. This is my first cycle and I'm a bit excited and anxious about the whole thing. My next us is Wed, with another Friday and EC planned for the following Wed if all goes as planned!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this list, I've learned so much and feel a bit more informed about what to expect. How about you Plex?
> I'm doing accupuncture and trying to eat lots of iron rich foods.
> 
> ur numbers sounds great :D are they all a decent size for where u are in ur cycle do u know? Do u have far to go to get to ur clinic too? im lucky mines only 30mins away so can go after work if needed (i work nights). have u found that once uve started things have gone quickly or slowly?
> 
> Im completely clueless to whats what with ivf. I know the basics like what meds i'll be on and timescales etc but the actual experience is something else. It worrys me as to how i'll be on the meds, if I'll get ohss cos of my pcos and how i'll be during and after the ec. If i can get to ec and they get enough eggs and im feeling as good as i can be then i'll be happy. All that is before waiting for the fertilisation reports and if the embies progress - then the bloomin tww!! Writing this, i think i'd be going outta my mind during the whole process:dohh: xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Plex, Im just as clueless. Im following all the med protocol, but just feel a little in the dark about the whole thing! We just did our first day of stimms and it took awhile. My DH was pretty stressed about the whole thing. It will be easier tomorrow. When do you go for your first pre-stimm us? I go Wed.

Im about 15-20m away from clinic (in the city so depends on traffic). My DH likes to go, so we go early in the morning before work. Where are you in your cycle? Good Luck!!

Have a great week!!


----------



## Hennapop

Hopeful Cat said:


> Blood test was negative for me today. Devastated again. Hoping third times a charm with our last embryo. Going to book followup with doc to figure out why after all the hurdles we faced, we still arent pregnant. I thought once we found sperm our luck had changed. Guess not. This is my living hell.

:hugs: Im so sorry. Its good to talk to your doc, hopefully they can help you resolve. Good thoughts your way.


----------



## Hennapop

Prayerful - 
We opted to do ICSI (im 41 and DH 47), im wondering if we should do on all though...ill talk to RE. Also, I think we will probably do PGS...idk. 

so hard to know what to do !!


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> My clinic hasn't mentioned anything like this to me. Is it really something we need to be concerned about if we are doing ICSI?

The rate of chromosomal abnormalities and birth defects rises with IVF and ICSI. Natural conception is 2-4% chance of birth defects, IVF is around 3-6% chance, and ICSI is 6-10% chance (possibly higher with advanced age). There's a much higher chance of getting sex chromosome abnormalities and other trisomy disorders (like Downs). The chance of a major disorder is obviously not 10%, but a five-fold-plus increase in the odds has me wary of the procedure if it is not 100% necessary. DH and I wouldn't do ICSI without PGS.


----------



## bunyhuny

*HALF OUR IVF EMBRYOS MADE IT TO THE BLASTOCYST STAGE!!!! *

Three happy little IVF blastocysts. 
Two look good and one looks "good enough to transfer". 
I guess they will let us know the actual grades when we get there? 
*Transfer of the best one is in an hour!*

<3 :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: <3

You know, I think that damn embryologist just tries to scare the crap out of people to make them do what she wants. She scared us first into ICSI, then tried to scare us into transferring 2 embryos on day 3 knowing full well we are against transferring two. I am really glad DH and I stuck to our guns and said NO. We're transferring the best blastocyst today and freezing the other two.​


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good look buny. How exciting xxxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great news, buny! Good luck!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Good luck buny! :) x


----------



## sekky

bunyhuny said:


> *HALF OUR IVF EMBRYOS MADE IT TO THE BLASTOCYST STAGE!!!! *
> 
> Three happy little IVF blastocysts.
> Two look good and one looks "good enough to transfer".
> I guess they will let us know the actual grades when we get there?
> *Transfer of the best one is in an hour!*
> 
> <3 :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: <3
> 
> You know, I think that damn embryologist just tries to scare the crap out of people to make them do what she wants. She scared us first into ICSI, then tried to scare us into transferring 2 embryos on day 3 knowing full well we are against transferring two. I am really glad DH and I stuck to our guns and said NO. We're transferring the best blastocyst today and freezing the other two.​

:happydance: congrats. All the best bunny


----------



## sunshine8

Great news bunyhuny, and goodluck with the transfer.


----------



## sunshine8

I took my trigger shot yesterday evening. But I am so worried for two reasons

first, I am not sure if I got the site of the injection right. I did it just an inch below my belly button and on the right side. some say it should be two inch away from belly button. Don't know how much this counts....

secondly, when DH was done with the injection, and he got it out of me, I could still see some fluid remaining. just a little but it was there. I hope we got the desired amount into my body. 

Any advice or light some of you who have done this can throw please.

Good to all those triggering and having their transfer this week. 

Hugs


----------



## Plex

That's amazing news buny! So very pleased for you :D I'm wishing you the best of luck today :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Sunshine - u shud be fine hun :hugs: I've taken the trigger shot for 9 months and never got it precisely in the best spot and ov'd also its normal to have a lil bit on the end of the needle too as this has happened to me quite a few times too. As long as the plunger is pushed all the way down u shud he fine. Are u going to call the clinic just to make sure? I was on ovitrelle 6500iu xxxx


----------



## Izabela

Bunnyhuny great report and good luck with transfer. 

Sunshine don't worry about the position from the belly button. The body would absorbed the same and I am sure you had enough. I had 3 fresh goes so far and no problems with the injections. I never gave it much thought where it goes just where it hurts less. I pretty done them all right side of the belly button, not below. You will be fine x


----------



## sekky

sunshine8 said:


> I took my trigger shot yesterday evening. But I am so worried for two reasons
> 
> first, I am not sure if I got the site of the injection right. I did it just an inch below my belly button and on the right side. some say it should be two inch away from belly button. Don't know how much this counts....
> 
> secondly, when DH was done with the injection, and he got it out of me, I could still see some fluid remaining. just a little but it was there. I hope we got the desired amount into my body.
> 
> Any advice or light some of you who have done this can throw please.
> 
> Good to all those triggering and having their transfer this week.
> 
> Hugs

So hard not to do the "what if" when TTC but don't worry sweetheart, what matters is it getting into your blood stream. An inch or two doesn't matter. All the trigger shots I know of and heard of are intramuscular (I.e IM) never done the belly trigger.

One thing I have learnt in all this procedure is that we should worry less because in the end, the final outcome is out of our hands


----------



## sekky

So happy with the pace of this thread but that also makes it really difficult to keep up with everyone. That's why I so much appreciate Plex's effort to keep all updates on first page. Plex good job. I will try and catch up with everyone and makes so notes to help.

Good morning everyone


----------



## Plex

Izabela said:


> Plex thanks for support. yes I will get a free IVF where I can keep them all. I think I don't have to pay for meds. I typed wrong I have 8 in my left at great size so it looks I will have the minimum for sharing. We decided to keep if we have 9 or above and to donate if there are 8 or less. Gutted as I wanted to get pregnant now after 3 fresh and 1 frozen since December 11 and even more my sister is 8 weeks pregnant after 2 months of trying naturally and she is expecting twins. We accepted that we have to use donor sperm and now this.. Not a lot of luck.

Thats good to know about the next cycle if u donate them all :thumbup: Im really hoping you get enough to do the egg share this cycle though hun :hugs: Wud u both consider still doing the egg share if you only got 8? 

I need to produce 6 to do the sharing, dont know what id do though if i didnt get enough? Prob give them away then try to save for the meds for my next cycle :shrug: 

Sounds like youve been through a hellova lot with such heartache in the past couple of years :hugs: A friend of mine is in the same position - with her partner for 6 months then got pregnant :grr: she's due to drop anytime now. Its lovely their preggers but upsetting and frustrating that they caught so damn quick - life doesnt seem fair sometimes :hugs: 

Im wishing u all the best for this cycle hun xxx


----------



## Plex

Disneyfan88 said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Disney :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thanks, Plex! Do you know when you might be starting? I felt very overwhelmed the first time I went through this. I'm still no expert, but it got easier along the way, and the clinic was very good about guiding me with what I needed to do and when. I brought DH with me when we learned how to mix the meds. His job is to prepare my injections, and then I administer them myself.Click to expand...

Im now just waiting for the call :happydance: oh and af lol im only cd11 at the mo so may have a loooooong wait (hopefully not tho) Im hoping that when i get started it'll go quick, its very hard to concentrate on much else even when u have lots to do. Sounds like uve got a great hubby there also bet he feels like hes taking some part in the process to help you with it all. My hubby doesnt want to do any of that as he's worried he'll do it wrong bless :) xxx


----------



## Plex

Mrs. T said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo Ms. T :happydance: awesome news!
> 
> Had my u/s and b/w today and I have 23 follies - biggest one is at 21mm. I have to go back in tmoro too, hopefully for my ER date.
> 
> Hey cycle buddy, me too! I also had 23 follicles today. My biggest was 19 though. I go back tomorrow also. They think my ER date will be Wednesday or Thursday.Click to expand...

:happydance: yay for both ur reports!!! so close too :D xxx


----------



## Plex

Hennapop said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hennapop said:
> 
> 
> Hey plex - I start stimm tomorrow.
> 
> 3 follies in rt 7 in left. It seems like a low # but I'm not sure. This is my first cycle and I'm a bit excited and anxious about the whole thing. My next us is Wed, with another Friday and EC planned for the following Wed if all goes as planned!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this list, I've learned so much and feel a bit more informed about what to expect. How about you Plex?
> I'm doing accupuncture and trying to eat lots of iron rich foods.
> 
> ur numbers sounds great :D are they all a decent size for where u are in ur cycle do u know? Do u have far to go to get to ur clinic too? im lucky mines only 30mins away so can go after work if needed (i work nights). have u found that once uve started things have gone quickly or slowly?
> 
> Im completely clueless to whats what with ivf. I know the basics like what meds i'll be on and timescales etc but the actual experience is something else. It worrys me as to how i'll be on the meds, if I'll get ohss cos of my pcos and how i'll be during and after the ec. If i can get to ec and they get enough eggs and im feeling as good as i can be then i'll be happy. All that is before waiting for the fertilisation reports and if the embies progress - then the bloomin tww!! Writing this, i think i'd be going outta my mind during the whole process:dohh: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Plex, Im just as clueless. Im following all the med protocol, but just feel a little in the dark about the whole thing! We just did our first day of stimms and it took awhile. My DH was pretty stressed about the whole thing. It will be easier tomorrow. When do you go for your first pre-stimm us? I go Wed.
> 
> Im about 15-20m away from clinic (in the city so depends on traffic). My DH likes to go, so we go early in the morning before work. Where are you in your cycle? Good Luck!!
> 
> Have a great week!!Click to expand...

 :D glad im not alone about being in the dark by all this :haha: Im still waiting to start, waiting for THE call then af then I begin :happydance: I think i'll be starting sometime towards the end of Sept!! Dont know if I can wait that long tho:wacko: 

Good luck for ur u/s on Wed! 15-20 mins away is good, least u can get there and back relatively easily. xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Plex said:


> Sunshine - u shud be fine hun :hugs: I've taken the trigger shot for 9 months and never got it precisely in the best spot and ov'd also its normal to have a lil bit on the end of the needle too as this has happened to me quite a few times too. As long as the plunger is pushed all the way down u shud he fine. Are u going to call the clinic just to make sure? I was on ovitrelle 6500iu xxxx

Hey Plex, 

No I won't . The thing is my EC and hopefully ER is in another city, they don't do it where we live. But for everything else like blood work we have to do it locally. So there is a lot to coordinate. So I will just leave it- just hoping we did all ok. 
I go for my EC tomorrow morning its a one and half hour drive. so we will have to get up really early. we got to be there at 7:30 morning. So scared and nervous. You know at every step I have had so much of worry. I really hope all goes well tomorrow.

How are you sweet? work all well? I know the long wait, I did it all June and July, but once it starts its all quick.Hugs


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> Plex thanks for support. yes I will get a free IVF where I can keep them all. I think I don't have to pay for meds. I typed wrong I have 8 in my left at great size so it looks I will have the minimum for sharing. We decided to keep if we have 9 or above and to donate if there are 8 or less. Gutted as I wanted to get pregnant now after 3 fresh and 1 frozen since December 11 and even more my sister is 8 weeks pregnant after 2 months of trying naturally and she is expecting twins. We accepted that we have to use donor sperm and now this.. Not a lot of luck.
> 
> Thats good to know about the next cycle if u donate them all :thumbup: Im really hoping you get enough to do the egg share this cycle though hun :hugs: Wud u both consider still doing the egg share if you only got 8?
> 
> I need to produce 6 to do the sharing, dont know what id do though if i didnt get enough? Prob give them away then try to save for the meds for my next cycle :shrug:
> 
> Sounds like youve been through a hellova lot with such heartache in the past couple of years :hugs: A friend of mine is in the same position - with her partner for 6 months then got pregnant :grr: she's due to drop anytime now. Its lovely their preggers but upsetting and frustrating that they caught so damn quick - life doesnt seem fair sometimes :hugs:
> 
> Im wishing u all the best for this cycle hun xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Plex:hugs:
Well I still have the option to share at 8 so my husband and will consider it. We have a sperm donor from European Sperm Bank so hope quality ok. We will have to ask how quick we can start the next free cycle and whats would be the chances to conceive with IUI - frozen. As we bought 5 vials of the same donor. I would like to try IUI with natural cycle. I may be as lucky as my sister who is one year older. But I need to know the frozen cycle chances.


How much do you have to pay for your meds. Is this your first go. Are you entitled to NHS? Sorry if I missed this info. The thread is so big now. 
We had 2 goes with NHS and we paid 7000 for the next and now sperm and pregnancy slot costed us close to 3000 pounds. So expensive..

When you starting?


----------



## 4magpies

Didn't go as well as I wanted. 

Biggest follie is 6.1, she said there are lots of small ones so hard to count. When I asked her how many she said 8/9/10. Ergh.

They're upping my dose, I go back Wednesday. They said there won't be much difference by then but they have to keep an eye on me? 

Not feeling very happy or positive at all. 

My dose has only been increased to 150? Which is still a very low dose.

I need at least 10 follies for them to do an egg collection and it abandon the cycle, I need 8 or more eggs to share or I have to give them all away?

Sigh.


----------



## bunyhuny

Sorry, double post.


----------



## bunyhuny

sunshine- My clinic told me anywhere in the abdominal area is fine. I think they suggest staying away from the belly button because there is a vein that runs through there that they don't want you to hit. As long as you got it in fat and not a vein or muscle it's totally fine. I hope your ER goes smoothly tomorrow! <3 <3 <3

*UPDATE*

Home now. They transferred one 3AA blastocyst and are going to freeze a 3AB blastocyst. The third one is looking kinda not so good this afternoon at 3CD-ish, so they're going to let it try to grow another day and see what happens. If it improves they'll freeze it, if not then they won't.

I finally got a chance to talk with the doctor in charge of the clinic. He was insanely nice. And he really set our doctor stright bout what is and is not okay! From here on out, our doctor will not mention ICSI at all, and will be informing the embryologist that it is out of the question. I think the head RE really listened to us. If something goes wrong with a SA in the future, eggs will be frozen to fertilize later. He also let us go last today so that DH was allowed to go into the transfer with me, which is usually against clinic policy. (DH got to wear scrubs and it was totally cute!) The head RE even did the transfer himself and he did a wonderful job. 

When we talked to the assistant embryologist today at our transfer, she said we needed to go down and pay for the vitrification process so they could do the freeze. So we went down to reception to pay and found out that we only had to pay $150 instead of $800! It looks like they took away the charges for the prolonged cultivation and daily monitoring and put that money towards our freezing. Also, we're not being charged for ICSI. I feel a lot better about that.

Oh! And we even got a pic of our blastocyst:


----------



## Allika

Just got back from the doctor I have at least 10 on each side measuring 13-15mm. 2 more days of stimming, triggering Wednesday! Eeeeek!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Glad everyone else's stuff is going well.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi becca. Pma and some more will grow :) 
Keep doing all the right things r u sing hot water bottle. 
I am triggering tonight. Good luck chick xxxx


----------



## sekky

4magpies said:


> Didn't go as well as I wanted.
> 
> Biggest follie is 6.1, she said there are lots of small ones so hard to count. When I asked her how many she said 8/9/10. Ergh.
> 
> They're upping my dose, I go back Wednesday. They said there won't be much difference by then but they have to keep an eye on me?
> 
> Not feeling very happy or positive at all.
> 
> My dose has only been increased to 150? Which is still a very low dose.
> 
> I need at least 10 follies for them to do an egg collection and it abandon the cycle, I need 8 or more eggs to share or I have to give them all away?
> 
> Sigh.

So sorry Maggie's , how many days have you been stimming?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning all. I think I posted on here a few weeks ago, but wasn't subscribed so I lost the thread. 

I am officially moving foward and my retreival is set for this Thursday! I am so excited! I am hoping to have a great retreival!!! I just had to share! 

So that means that I will be transfering the very first week of September! Anyone else?


----------



## sekky

Bunny, glad things worked out at the end. Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes. Fx for our first BFP on this thread


----------



## sekky

TeeinAZ said:


> Morning all. I think I posted on here a few weeks ago, but wasn't subscribed so I lost the thread.
> 
> I am officially moving foward and my retreival is set for this Thursday! I am so excited! I am hoping to have a great retreival!!! I just had to share!
> 
> So that means that I will be transfering the very first week of September! Anyone else?

All the very best TeeinAZ, hoping you get quality eggs.

AFM :happydance: AF just showed. So no more risk of inducing it. September 5 is still stimm day:happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

sekky said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Didn't go as well as I wanted.
> 
> Biggest follie is 6.1, she said there are lots of small ones so hard to count. When I asked her how many she said 8/9/10. Ergh.
> 
> They're upping my dose, I go back Wednesday. They said there won't be much difference by then but they have to keep an eye on me?
> 
> Not feeling very happy or positive at all.
> 
> My dose has only been increased to 150? Which is still a very low dose.
> 
> I need at least 10 follies for them to do an egg collection and it abandon the cycle, I need 8 or more eggs to share or I have to give them all away?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> So sorry Maggie's , how many days have you been stimming?Click to expand...

Today is day 7?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. I thought I'd posted to u but its not here. 
I'm have ec on Wednesday so wer almost together. 
How r ur follicles? How r u feeling xxx


----------



## Plex

sunshine8 said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine - u shud be fine hun :hugs: I've taken the trigger shot for 9 months and never got it precisely in the best spot and ov'd also its normal to have a lil bit on the end of the needle too as this has happened to me quite a few times too. As long as the plunger is pushed all the way down u shud he fine. Are u going to call the clinic just to make sure? I was on ovitrelle 6500iu xxxx
> 
> Hey Plex,
> 
> No I won't . The thing is my EC and hopefully ER is in another city, they don't do it where we live. But for everything else like blood work we have to do it locally. So there is a lot to coordinate. So I will just leave it- just hoping we did all ok.
> I go for my EC tomorrow morning its a one and half hour drive. so we will have to get up really early. we got to be there at 7:30 morning. So scared and nervous. You know at every step I have had so much of worry. I really hope all goes well tomorrow.
> 
> How are you sweet? work all well? I know the long wait, I did it all June and July, but once it starts its all quick.HugsClick to expand...

Crikey, thats a long drive hun and setting off soooo early too :hugs: Im hoping everything goes smoothly for you 2moro and you get good reports on ur embies in the days to come. Im looking forward to heard how ur getting on :hugs: xxx

Alls good with me trying to keep busy while i wait :D am back in work wed through to mon am. Hoping i'll know where im at by the end of this week though xxx


----------



## Mrs. T

I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey everyone so much has happened here. 
I was admitted to hospital for ohss last week tue was released today.
Mrs t sorry to hear about your levels fingers crossed they increase


----------



## Plex

Izabela - If you'd get ur next cycle free then its certainly worth considering donating them all, then next time they'll all be for you :D and you'd prob be able to have some snowbabies. My nurse told me that we were not as likely to get any embies to that point on egg share so not to get our hopes up :( Also she told me that if this cycle doesnt work we'd have to wait 2 months before trying again - dont know if its different in other places? Its such a long wait if it doesnt work tho :( 
Im not sure how much the meds wud be for a fresh cycle (egg share meds r free) but to do a FET it will cost 110 meds and 875 FET so not bad at all :)
We had one cycle of clomid to concieve our son back in 2010 (we were VERY lucky considering what we're going through now) and that was our 'go' on the NHS so now we'd have to pay full whack.
Gosh u've spent SO MUCH on ur treatment, do you think u cud afford to do another private in the future? xxx :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Magpies - If its any help where I am they've told me I wud be stimming for about 2 weeks. Maybe you're not far enough along and a slow responder to the meds as its only a low dose? Have they given u any other feedback at all? :hugs: sorry ur going through this hun. Im keeping my fxd everythings looking better on Wed :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Buny - :happydance: Im so happy to hear that the head doc was so nice and listened to your complaint and sorted it out too :D Im now sending lots of sticky baby dust your way hun :dust: xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

TeeinAZ said:


> Morning all. I think I posted on here a few weeks ago, but wasn't subscribed so I lost the thread.
> 
> I am officially moving foward and my retreival is set for this Thursday! I am so excited! I am hoping to have a great retreival!!! I just had to share!
> 
> So that means that I will be transfering the very first week of September! Anyone else?

Hope u saw my reply. :) xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi. I thought I'd posted to u but its not here.
> I'm have ec on Wednesday so wer almost together.
> How r ur follicles? How r u feeling xxx

Thank you Sekky!!

Hey Sammy - My follicles are from 14-19 right now, one at 30 which he thinks is probably a cyst. Something a little worrisome, he asked if I'd ever had surgery on my stomach, umm what the heck, I haven't. But he doesn't seem worries about anything. Maybe he saw scar tissue from my ectopic. 

I can't wait to hear how you feel on Wednesday. Well we probably won't talk until Friday, you'll be out of it, then I will. 

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling? I'm feeling so excited, but nervous. Physically, I don't feel any different today. I can feel my ovaries though LOL


----------



## Plex

Allika - yay! thats great news! Wishing u the best of luck hun :happydance: xx

Sammy/Teein - Good luck hun, not long now :happydance: xx

Mrs T - :hugs: Im so sorry hun :( Can't imagine what a rollercoaster of emotions your on at the moment :hugs: I really hope your estrogen levels jump up to where they want them to be xx

Bundles - Omg :hugs: hope ur feeling more ur normal self now? Mustve been awful for you :hugs: xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

How many do u have? I'm disappointed with how many I have. My scan today showed the bigger at 21. I will still let u know on Wednesday if u want me to. I shall add u then can send u a message. Hopefully I can put ur mind at ease. 
I'm so very scared at the moment. Sorry to hear u have had a ectopic :( 
Have u had ur last shot yet xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanku plex cxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

sammy1987xxx said:


> How many do u have? I'm disappointed with how many I have. My scan today showed the bigger at 21. I will still let u know on Wednesday if u want me to. I shall add u then can send u a message. Hopefully I can put ur mind at ease.
> I'm so very scared at the moment. Sorry to hear u have had a ectopic :(
> Have u had ur last shot yet xxx

Right now, I think I have about 10? I'm not 100% sure, I was trying to count when he was measuring. 

Don't get your hopes up, I had 2 at the beginning, one was at 15 and one was at 17, he is now ignoring the two of the larger ones and just going ahead with the other ones, I have quite a bit of the 19's. When is your next scan?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Not got another scan straight to collection on Wednesday. How about u xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

sammy1987xxx said:


> Not got another scan straight to collection on Wednesday. How about u xxx

I have another scan tomorrow morning along with training for the trigger shot. EEEK This is so exciting!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

R u triggering tomorrow night? Xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

sammy1987xxx said:


> R u triggering tomorrow night? Xxxx

Yes ma'am! Are you triggering tonight?


----------



## Allika

Question: my estradiol came back at 1,600 and they want to see me again tomorrow for bloods and stop the bravelle and only do Menopur. What does that mean? Egg retrieval isn't supposed to be until sat. Lead follicles are 16mm the rest is between 11-15


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes did it 45 mins ago xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

sammy1987xxx said:


> Yes did it 45 mins ago xxxx

OMG did it hurt? Hey do you want to private message so we don't overflow the thread? LOL


----------



## TeeinAZ

Allika said:


> Question: my estradiol came back at 1,600 and they want to see me again tomorrow for bloods and stop the bravelle and only do Menopur. What does that mean? Egg retrieval isn't supposed to be until sat. Lead follicles are 16mm the rest is between 11-15

HI there Allika - I am not sure what the Bravelle is used for. I am on Repronex, Ganirelix and Gonal F. But I did have some smaller follicles and was afraid they weren't going to grow in time, but they jumped up from all 14 and maybe a 17 to all 19 and a few 14 and ranging on the high side in between. I doubled my dose of Repronex for that to happen in two days. 

I wish you the best of luck! When is your next scan?


----------



## bunyhuny

Allika- Fantastic numbers! And ER this week- exciting!

4magpies- So sorry you're not getting good news. :hugs: I don't understand why they're not upping your meds more. 

sammy1987xxx- Congrats on getting to trigger tonight! How are you feeling? FX'd you have a great ER on Wed.

Mrs. T- That sucks that they're jerking you around like that. :hugs: I don't really understand the numbers you have to deal with. (My clinic doesn't do blood work during stims, just u/s.) Why would they cancel when you have so many follicles??

bundlesofjoy- Oh no, hun! That's not good. :hugs: How are you feeling now? 

TeeinAZ- Good luck with your trigger tomorrow! Not long now until ER. Congrats! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

I think estrogen levels reflect on egg quality. My estrogen level make sense for the number of mature eggs I have but they say there has to be a steady climb. If it plateaus or drops they cancel. :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Allika- Fantastic numbers! And ER this week- exciting!
> 
> 4magpies- So sorry you're not getting good news. :hugs: I don't understand why they're not upping your meds more.
> 
> sammy1987xxx- Congrats on getting to trigger tonight! How are you feeling? FX'd you have a great ER on Wed.
> 
> Mrs. T- That sucks that they're jerking you around like that. :hugs: I don't really understand the numbers you have to deal with. (My clinic doesn't do blood work during stims, just u/s.) Why would they cancel when you have so many follicles??
> 
> bundlesofjoy- Oh no, hun! That's not good. :hugs: How are you feeling now?
> 
> TeeinAZ- Good luck with your trigger tomorrow! Not long now until ER. Congrats! :)

Thank you, Buny. How are you doing? I was reading some of the posts, and forgive me if I missed it, but when is your transfer?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi buny just tired now. Prob exhausted myself panicking lol xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks plex and buny yes I am feeling a lot better now thankfully I was in so much pain last week. 
Alliko and mrs t i thought the The estrogial has to do with how many eggs you have over quality, as my levels were 27000 and I had 36 follicles. At my clinic the limit was 15000 to go ahead with ET and I was told the values double each day so alliko if your levels continue to double that would put you right on the limit by sat.


----------



## tcreasey88

Good luck with scans and er everyone! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Mrs. T- Oh, hun, that has to be so hard. Hopefully your numbers will start going right back up and everything will be just fine. I am thinking lots of good thoughts for you. <3 

TeeinAZ- We had our transfer today! :happydance: I posted an update on it back on page 69 of this thread, complete with a picture of our blastocyst! 

sammy1987xxx- Get some sleep girl~ Your body deserves it!

bundlesofjoy- So glad you're feeling better now. I bet that was scary having to go to the hospital.


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> sunshine- My clinic told me anywhere in the abdominal area is fine. I think they suggest staying away from the belly button because there is a vein that runs through there that they don't want you to hit. As long as you got it in fat and not a vein or muscle it's totally fine. I hope your ER goes smoothly tomorrow! <3 <3 <3
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home now. They transferred one 3AA blastocyst and are going to freeze a 3AB blastocyst. The third one is looking kinda not so good this afternoon at 3CD-ish, so they're going to let it try to grow another day and see what happens. If it improves they'll freeze it, if not then they won't.
> 
> I finally got a chance to talk with the doctor in charge of the clinic. He was insanely nice. And he really set our doctor stright bout what is and is not okay! From here on out, our doctor will not mention ICSI at all, and will be informing the embryologist that it is out of the question. I think the head RE really listened to us. If something goes wrong with a SA in the future, eggs will be frozen to fertilize later. He also let us go last today so that DH was allowed to go into the transfer with me, which is usually against clinic policy. (DH got to wear scrubs and it was totally cute!) The head RE even did the transfer himself and he did a wonderful job.
> 
> When we talked to the assistant embryologist today at our transfer, she said we needed to go down and pay for the vitrification process so they could do the freeze. So we went down to reception to pay and found out that we only had to pay $150 instead of $800! It looks like they took away the charges for the prolonged cultivation and daily monitoring and put that money towards our freezing. Also, we're not being charged for ICSI. I feel a lot better about that.
> 
> Oh! And we even got a pic of our blastocyst:

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! I am praying for your BFP!! It will happen!!! :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Mrs. T- Oh, hun, that has to be so hard. Hopefully your numbers will start going right back up and everything will be just fine. I am thinking lots of good thoughts for you. <3
> 
> TeeinAZ- We had our transfer today! :happydance: I posted an update on it back on page 69 of this thread, complete with a picture of our blastocyst!
> 
> sammy1987xxx- Get some sleep girl~ Your body deserves it!
> 
> bundlesofjoy- So glad you're feeling better now. I bet that was scary having to go to the hospital.

I am still getting used to the boards. Last time I was here was back in March. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Izabela - If you'd get ur next cycle free then its certainly worth considering donating them all, then next time they'll all be for you :D and you'd prob be able to have some snowbabies. My nurse told me that we were not as likely to get any embies to that point on egg share so not to get our hopes up :( Also she told me that if this cycle doesnt work we'd have to wait 2 months before trying again - dont know if its different in other places? Its such a long wait if it doesnt work tho :(
> Im not sure how much the meds wud be for a fresh cycle (egg share meds r free) but to do a FET it will cost 110 meds and 875 FET so not bad at all :)
> We had one cycle of clomid to concieve our son back in 2010 (we were VERY lucky considering what we're going through now) and that was our 'go' on the NHS so now we'd have to pay full whack.
> Gosh u've spent SO MUCH on ur treatment, do you think u cud afford to do another private in the future? xxx :hugs:

Plex how lovely you have a son and you looking for a sibling it must be hard for you to fit all the appointments, and caring for your son while attending them. Childcare costs must be high as well.
We have some savings - no holidays in 3 years , no redecorating the house. We thought now that we moved on to sperm donor would be easier but still .. Yes I will probably donate them all and get my free go as we would have more chances than and the other lady. The wait is a pain I hope to be able to start in October the consultant thinks antagonist cycle to prevent early ovulation.

Not long until you start.


----------



## bunyhuny

TeeinAZ said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. T- Oh, hun, that has to be so hard. Hopefully your numbers will start going right back up and everything will be just fine. I am thinking lots of good thoughts for you. <3
> 
> TeeinAZ- We had our transfer today! :happydance: I posted an update on it back on page 69 of this thread, complete with a picture of our blastocyst!
> 
> sammy1987xxx- Get some sleep girl~ Your body deserves it!
> 
> bundlesofjoy- So glad you're feeling better now. I bet that was scary having to go to the hospital.
> 
> I am still getting used to the boards. Last time I was here was back in March. I am so happy for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hunny! Don't feel bad for missing it- this thread moves so fast!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Just got the call. 

Estrogen is at 3,569 and I have my scan tomorrow morning at 8:30 and will be taking my trigger tomorrow evening. 

I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izabela

sunshine8 said:


> . The thing is my EC and hopefully ER is in another city, they don't do it where we live. But for everything else like blood work we have to do it locally. So there is a lot to coordinate. So I will just leave it- just hoping we did all ok.
> I go for my EC tomorrow morning its a one and half hour drive. so we will have to get up really early. we got to be there at 7:30 morning. So scared and nervous. You know at every step I have had so much of worry. I really hope all goes well tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine good luck tomorrow. I have egg collection at the same time and probably driving at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## Izabela

Mrs. T said:


> I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.

Mrs T it is still time to go up. Mine dropped from 4600 to 3600 on day 7 but on day 9 went up to 7800. Unfortunately my dropped is related to early ovulation lost about 5. Only have 8 big and 6 small. The consultant said are big and good quality but I can not have a fresh transfer so I probably have to donate them all. You have such a large number of folies they just need to tailor you meds and get them all big soon. 
Good look at you next test and scan. X


----------



## Izabela

4magpies said:


> Didn't go as well as I wanted.
> 
> Biggest follie is 6.1, she said there are lots of small ones so hard to count. When I asked her how many she said 8/9/10. Ergh.
> 
> They're upping my dose, I go back Wednesday. They said there won't be much difference by then but they have to keep an eye on me?
> 
> Not feeling very happy or positive at all.
> 
> My dose has only been increased to 150? Which is still a very low dose.
> 
> I need at least 10 follies for them to do an egg collection and it abandon the cycle, I need 8 or more eggs to share or I have to give them all away?
> 
> Sigh.

Good look on Wednesday 4Magiepie hope they will upright your doss age end you folies would grow. Know a girl got 8 shared and she is pregnant. It only takes one.


----------



## Izabela

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hey everyone so much has happened here.
> I was admitted to hospital for ohss last week tue was released today.
> Mrs t sorry to hear about your levels fingers crossed they increase

That must been so painful. What stage are you in you cycle. Have you had egg retrieval. Sorry the thread moves so fast. Best luck:hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

TeeinAZ- Woohoooooo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I went for my scan this morning. Looks like we are now watching 5 follicles with possibly a 6th. I have 4 others that are ranging from 6-7.5, so they are too small to count on. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little disappointed about that. :(

My estradiol is 1024 today -- seems to be rising slower than it did my last cycle (when I got 5 eggs collected). I hope that's ok. It did increase from 466 on Friday. I will now be triggering tomorrow with my ER happening on Thursday morning. I won't find out the time until tomorrow. 


*bunyhuny:* Great news! I'm glad that the clinic took care of you. Prayers that your embryo sticks!!




TeeinAZ said:


> Morning all. I think I posted on here a few weeks ago, but wasn't subscribed so I lost the thread.
> 
> I am officially moving foward and my retreival is set for this Thursday! I am so excited! I am hoping to have a great retreival!!! I just had to share!
> 
> So that means that I will be transfering the very first week of September! Anyone else?

My retrieval will be Thursday, too. Good luck with yours!!



sekky said:


> AFM :happydance: AF just showed. So no more risk of inducing it. September 5 is still stimm day:happydance:

:thumbup: Just about the only time we wish for AF, right?



Mrs. T said:


> I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.

Sorry, Mrs. T. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Bunny hunny and izabela yeah it was really scary, I put on 8pounds in water weight in a week and had fluid on my lungs. 
I have had EC but my fresh cycle transfer was cancelled due to my estradiol levels have to wait a couple of months before ET


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Bunny hunny congratulation on ET fingers crossed you will be one of the first BFP on this thread


----------



## adroplet

It's official.....I'm ready.
I trigger tonight at 10pm and ER will be this Weds at 10am.


Ms.T - I agree, there is still time. I have faith your levels will come up to where they should. 
Buny - fingers crossed for you and :dust:


----------



## bunyhuny

bundlesofjoy said:


> Bunny hunny and izabela yeah it was really scary, I put on 8pounds in water weight in a week and had fluid on my lungs.
> I have had EC but my fresh cycle transfer was cancelled due to my estradiol levels have to wait a couple of months before ET

Oh gosh. I am so glad you are okay! How many eggs did they get at your collection?



adroplet said:


> It's official.....I'm ready.
> I trigger tonight at 10pm and ER will be this Weds at 10am.
> 
> 
> Ms.T - I agree, there is still time. I have faith your levels will come up to where they should.
> Buny - fingers crossed for you and :dust:

Thanks, Droplet! And congrats on triggering! :happydance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I got 14 collected and 10 were fertilised and all frozen

Congratulation droplet:happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

WOW! Everything is moving so quickly, how exciting! Congrats on all the ladies triggering soon and EXTRA EXTRA good luck to all of you lovelies. 

Buny~ Congrats on being "PUPO"!!

Sending out loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> It's official.....I'm ready.
> I trigger tonight at 10pm and ER will be this Weds at 10am.

Good luck!!



bundlesofjoy said:


> I got 14 collected and 10 were fertilised and all frozen
> 
> Congratulation droplet:happydance:

Congrats on getting 10 fertilized! I'm glad to hear that your doing so much better.


----------



## Prayerful

Disney - I think you asked before and I forgot to respond... we are doing a fresh cycle. I haven't ever gotten past about 3 days of stimming before. My estradiol level was too high so they cancelled the cycle. The HCG infusion sounds like it could be worth a try. I mentioned it to DH though and he is completely against it. For our first try we will do the basics I think (which for us includes ICSI) but if that doesn't work we may pursue additional options. I hope this cycle works for you!!

Henna - I think at my clinic doing ICSI on 10 or less is the same price as doing just one. So if we are blessed to have that many, we will probably just do 10 and the rest will be regular IVF.

So glad it worked out for you Buny! Good luck!! You are officially PUPO!! :happydance:

Sunshine, I am a nurse so I know that it is recommended that you do the injection at least 1 inch away from the belly button, but aside from that it doesn't really matter where. Just try to get it into the fatty tissue. You'll be just fine with where you placed yours! Also, it doesn't matter that there were a few drops remaining. I like to try to get every last drop too so I will sometimes leave the needle in my stomach for about 10-15 sec after pressing the plunger but a few missed drops really and truly won't make a difference. Good luck with your collection. I hope all goes well!!

So sorry magpies. Remember though that even small dose changes can make a big difference. Just try to stay positive. 

Great numbers Allika!! Regarding the estradiol levels, they want it to increase at a slow(ish) rate. So depending on what stim day you are on is how they determine where your estradiol level should be. Each clinic is different though. With my last cycle, my estradiol rose too quickly but another girl's level was higher than mine on the same CD but she got to continue her cycle and mine got cancelled. So it is really hard to say...

Good luck with your ER Teein!

Big :hugs: to you, Mrs. T!

Glad you are feeling better now Bundlesofjoy!

Good luck to everyone triggering and doing ER this week!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disney - I think you asked before and I forgot to respond... we are doing a fresh cycle. I haven't ever gotten past about 3 days of stimming before. My estradiol level was too high so they cancelled the cycle. The HCG infusion sounds like it could be worth a try. I mentioned it to DH though and he is completely against it. For our first try we will do the basics I think (which for us includes ICSI) but if that doesn't work we may pursue additional options. I hope this cycle works for you!!

We stuck with the basics (plus ICSI) the first time around. I've found that I'm more open to trying extra stuff that could increase our chances since we were unsuccessful last time (acupuncture, PGS, diet/supplements, etc...). The HCG infusion luckily isn't costing us anything -- I've reached my annual out-of-pocket max for medication coverage through my health insurance (though we will be paying for fertility-related procedure stuff since I've exhausted my $7,000 lifetime max on fertility-related expenses). My doctor is kindly placing it for free (I suppose since she'll already be in there doing my ET). I wish you the best of luck with your cycle!!


----------



## bizzibii

Just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies triggering and having the ER . 
My one went ok. I only had 11 eggs which worries me because I had 20 follicles. I should get the fertility report tomorrow morning and hopefully the ET will take place on Thursday.

My useful DH almost fainted during the retrieval. It was quite funny . 

How did any of you feel after the ER?


----------



## bunyhuny

UPDTE- Just stopping in. Need to go back to sleep. Just woke up and called the clinic to get the post-freeze report. Our 3AB blastocyst froze very nicely, AND our 3rd blastocyst, the one that we didn't think would make it, perked up to be a 3BB by freezing time! So TWO frosty babies :cold::cold: when we thought we would only be getting one! What a wonderful surprise! This cycle has really turned itself around!

bizzibii- 11 is still a very good number! Congratulations! I felt okay after the eggs retrieval, though I was really sore and uncomfortable. About 12 hours after the transfer I had to reach something on a high shelf in my kitchen and the stretch made my ovaries feel like they slid back into place. It was fantastic. Soreness decreased immensely and stayed that way. At 4dpER, I wasn't feeling sore anymore. DH and I attempted to dtd since after ET you have to wait a bit for that and we thought it would be nice after abstaining the last week. And it was nice- for about 5 to 10 minutes. Then my ovaries started getting achy and we had to stop. Oh well. Transfer was the next day (yesterday), with cramps and pressure after that, along with some very light spotting. Light pressure and soreness again today. I have a feeling I'm just going to be mildly uncomfortable for a while. Well worth it if we get our BFP.

bundlesofjoy- That's a wonderful fertilization rate. :happydance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

That's great news bunny congratulations. 7 days to go how are you finding the waiting


----------



## pleasant

Hi Ladies, 

Bit of a history... 
I have PCOS, had ovarian drilling a month ago after failed femara courses (3). Picked up on endometriosis during the procedure. everything was removed and all looking good now. Husband has low sperm count and low mobility so that's not making it any easier. I have a daughter 19 months old from a previous relationship but struggled to fall pregnant with her for 3 years... 

Went in for a follow-up scan yesterday day 6 of my cycle with a follicle measuring 13.8mm. OB is very happy seeing as all previous follicles stopped growing at 12mm. He started me on Gonal F injections yesterday hoping we could increase the size seeing as there was only 1 follicle... 1 is better than nothing. we have been at this for 1 year 6 months but who's counting...

Will go in for a u/s on friday to see if there is any progress. 

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust.


----------



## bunyhuny

bundlesofjoy said:


> That's great news bunny congratulations. 7 days to go how are you finding the waiting

Sick of it already! :haha: And so sleepy! These hormone supplements make me both extremely tired AND make it so I'm unable to sleep more than a couple hours at a time, so I'm loopy, loopy, loopy at this point!


----------



## Hennapop

Checking in ladies - so exciting to see all the ECs and ETs and those getting ready for stimm.

Way to go buny!

Thanks for the info on PGS looks like well be getting that!

I'll go for day 3 post stimms tomorrow. CD6, will be interesting to see what is going on in there!

Baby dust all :)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aw that sounds tough have you taken the week of work? 
You need to find a box set to start watching. 

Goodluck with yor scan pleasant your right one is better than none


----------



## bizzibii

bunyhuny said:


> UPDTE- Just stopping in. Need to go back to sleep. Just woke up and called the clinic to get the post-freeze report. Our 3AB blastocyst froze very nicely, AND our 3rd blastocyst, the one that we didn't think would make it, perked up to be a 3BB by freezing time! So TWO frosty babies :cold::cold: when we thought we would only be getting one! What a wonderful surprise! This cycle has really turned itself around!
> 
> bizzibii- 11 is still a very good number! Congratulations! I felt okay after the eggs retrieval, though I was really sore and uncomfortable. About 12 hours after the transfer I had to reach something on a high shelf in my kitchen and the stretch made my ovaries feel like they slid back into place. It was fantastic. Soreness decreased immensely and stayed that way. At 4dpER, I wasn't feeling sore anymore. DH and I attempted to dtd since after ET you have to wait a bit for that and we thought it would be nice after abstaining the last week. And it was nice- for about 5 to 10 minutes. Then my ovaries started getting achy and we had to stop. Oh well. Transfer was the next day (yesterday), with cramps and pressure after that, along with some very light spotting. Light pressure and soreness again today. I have a feeling I'm just going to be mildly uncomfortable for a while. Well worth it if we get our BFP.
> 
> bundlesofjoy- That's a wonderful fertilization rate. :happydance:


bunyhuny- congrats on 2 :cold:

whats funny I remember reading the bit about you stretching so I was stretching on the bed just after the ER( DH had to take the the precious eggs to another clinic and produce the sample so I had few hours to kill ). It did help me too , and I was fine by the time I left the hospital which is about 4 h after the ER. I wonder if you have just discovered something to ease the pain of all the women going through the ER. 
:hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies triggering and having the ER .
> My one went ok. I only had 11 eggs which worries me because I had 20 follicles. I should get the fertility report tomorrow morning and hopefully the ET will take place on Thursday.
> 
> My useful DH almost fainted during the retrieval. It was quite funny .
> 
> How did any of you feel after the ER?

Hey Bizzibiii, I had my ER this morning too. They collected 14 eggs from 14 follicles. Will get my fertilization report tomorrow. I have nausea and I am also having some light bleeding , but the doctor said it is normal. Mine ET is thrusday too, so we are on the same day. How you feeling? will you be going to work?


----------



## sunshine8

bundlesofjoy said:


> I got 14 collected and 10 were fertilised and all frozen
> 
> Congratulation droplet:happydance:

Bundle, great many eggs honey, congratulation.


----------



## sunshine8

adroplet said:


> It's official.....I'm ready.
> I trigger tonight at 10pm and ER will be this Weds at 10am.
> 
> 
> Ms.T - I agree, there is still time. I have faith your levels will come up to where they should.
> Buny - fingers crossed for you and :dust:


Good luck adroplet, you will sail through this hun.


----------



## sunshine8

Izabela said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> . The thing is my EC and hopefully ER is in another city, they don't do it where we live. But for everything else like blood work we have to do it locally. So there is a lot to coordinate. So I will just leave it- just hoping we did all ok.
> I go for my EC tomorrow morning its a one and half hour drive. so we will have to get up really early. we got to be there at 7:30 morning. So scared and nervous. You know at every step I have had so much of worry. I really hope all goes well tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine good luck tomorrow. I have egg collection at the same time and probably driving at the same time. :hugs:
> 
> Bela bela, how did it go honey, I was thinking of you while waiting for my ER. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Had my ER this morning, they got 14 eggs. Will now the fertilization report tomorrow. 

Good luck to ladies going for their ER this week. Just keep you cool and keep taking deep breath when you get anxious. 

Hugs to all my lovely ladies, while getting my EC, I was thinking of you ladies and how much support and comfort I get from this thread. It helped me to disctract my mind. :hugs: my lovely ladies. Very emotional and tired at the moment and nauseous. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Great # sunshine8!!! Good luck on the fertilization! :)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi ladies. Was it painful? I'm dreading mine xxxxx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi ladies. Was it painful? I'm dreading mine xxxxx

Sammy don't worry, you will be fine. Just keep taking deep breath and try and think of something else, just force you mind. They will give you local anaesthesia, so you wont feel much pain just some pressure. And just keep concentrating on your breathing. You will be fine. 

Good luck hun, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. You will do great.:hugs:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm being sedated but scared of cannulas. :( it's come round so fast xxxx


----------



## Rurin

Hey girls - congrats on the good numbers for those who've done their EC!

Mine was today too. I don't remember a thing about the procedure - was totally out of it even though it wasn't a general anesthetic. Good drugs! So those of you who are worried - don't!

We got 7 eggs, which as we are on short protocol, is pretty good I think and we are pleased.

So the wait begins...


----------



## Izabela

sunshine8 said:


> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> . The thing is my EC and hopefully ER is in another city, they don't do it where we live. But for everything else like blood work we have to do it locally. So there is a lot to coordinate. So I will just leave it- just hoping we did all ok.
> I go for my EC tomorrow morning its a one and half hour drive. so we will have to get up really early. we got to be there at 7:30 morning. So scared and nervous. You know at every step I have had so much of worry. I really hope all goes well tomorrow.
> 
> Sunshine good luck tomorrow. I have egg collection at the same time and probably driving at the same time. :hugs:
> 
> Bela bela, how did it go honey, I was thinking of you while waiting for my ER. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine you had great number. You should have a great report tomorrow. I only had 9 as I ovulated five few days ago they tried to find them but were not there- they only seen the folies with some blood. Glad this was diagnosed as I had the same story on 3 fresh previous cycles. This was a egg shearing so I only got 5 for me hope to fertilize OK with IVF and then trees them and have a frozen next month. I could chose to have another go where I could keep them all but is too much wait.
> 
> Good luck to everybody with fertilisation, collection and stims. XClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs. T

Congrats Rurin! :dust:


----------



## nlk

Good luck to everyone doing their EC/ET this week! There seems to be a lot, so hopefully we get some bfp's rolling in here pretty soon!!

Called the clinic today, to sort out my bill. The woman I spoke to said it was sent out in error, and wiped all the charges from my account. Yay! One less thing for me to worry about! Can't wait to get a match :coffee:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I have my Trigger tonight and my EC Thursday morning. 

ANy of you ladies have "free fluid" in your scans toward the end of stims?


----------



## Izabela

bundlesofjoy said:


> Bunny hunny and izabela yeah it was really scary, I put on 8pounds in water weight in a week and had fluid on my lungs.
> I have had EC but my fresh cycle transfer was cancelled due to my estradiol levels have to wait a couple of months before ET

Bundleofjoy sounds like you have been through a lot you I hope the transfer is positive for you, get a big BFP and you get some frosties. 10 fertilized is a great number.

Maby we could have frozen at the same time. I am hoping to have them frozen tomorrow due to early ovulation which messed up my line. Only had 9 left and shred 4. So only 5 for me. Pray for good fertilization report. X


----------



## Izabela

TeeinAZ said:


> I have my Trigger tonight and my EC Thursday morning.
> 
> ANy of you ladies have "free fluid" in your scans toward the end of stims?


Good luck with egg retrieval Tianza!

I had fluid in my uterus on my day 10 scan and on day 11 I had bloods and they looked at my lining on day 12. In my case the clinic said that I ovulated early the estrogen dropped an picked up again but the progesterone raised as I was 6-7 days post ovulation, the lining was 12 mom but looked full of fluid - they said progesterone does this on day 7. My new clinic was no happy for me to have a fresh transfer so I am freezing my embies. But this my be only in my case as I had before early ovulation and AF arrived 3 days post blastocit transfer.

Finger cross that in your case is everything OK. Are going to have blood tests. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Izabela

TeeinAZ said:


> I have my Trigger tonight and my EC Thursday morning.
> 
> ANy of you ladies have "free fluid" in your scans toward the end of stims?

TeeinAZ fluid in you abdomen could be from your ectopic. I had an IVF -ectopic last year and during transfer the doctor asked if via have a blocked because looks like liquid. I had the
tube removed and the scar tissue has liquid around but they said is not affecting the uterus and the chances of implantation. X

Sorry I interpreted wrong your question.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Izabela said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I have my Trigger tonight and my EC Thursday morning.
> 
> ANy of you ladies have "free fluid" in your scans toward the end of stims?
> 
> 
> Good luck with egg retrieval Tianza!
> 
> I had fluid in my uterus on my day 10 scan and on day 11 I had bloods and they looked at my lining on day 12. In my case the clinic said that I ovulated early the estrogen dropped an picked up again but the progesterone raised as I was 6-7 days post ovulation, the lining was 12 mom but looked full of fluid - they said progesterone does this on day 7. My new clinic was no happy for me to have a fresh transfer so I am freezing my embies. But this my be only in my case as I had before early ovulation and AF arrived 3 days post blastocit transfer.
> 
> Finger cross that in your case is everything OK. Are going to have blood tests. Good luck!:hugs:Click to expand...

I had some blood work done this morning. The fluid was not in my uterus though, it was by my follicles around the ovary. It was strange to see. But he didn't seem worried and we are going ahead with the retreival.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Izabela said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I have my Trigger tonight and my EC Thursday morning.
> 
> ANy of you ladies have "free fluid" in your scans toward the end of stims?
> 
> TeeinAZ fluid in you abdomen could be from your ectopic. I had an IVF -ectopic last year and during transfer the doctor asked if via have a blocked because looks like liquid. I had the
> tube removed and the scar tissue has liquid around but they said is not affecting the uterus and the chances of implantation. X
> 
> Sorry I interpreted wrong your question.Click to expand...

Oh, that could be it and probably why he asked if I've had surgery on my stomach before? I had my ectopic back in 2006, would that still show up like that?


----------



## Izabela

TeeinAZ I will say it will always look like that as is the way the tissue recovered post surgery. It does no affect you in any way is just there.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats to everyone who did their ER today! Good luck and best wishes for great fertilization reports tomorrow! :hugs:

Like TeeinAZ, I'm triggering tonight with my collection happening on Thursday. I'm hoping that my lazy follicles pick up the pace and catch up to the others. I really want to retrieve more than 5 eggs (which is all I got last time).

Now if only I could make it through the work day. I'll be off through next Monday (back to work n Tuesday). :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

Congrats on all the ER today.:wacko::wacko: so hard to keep up

Looking forward to hearing all your fert reports tomorrow. :hugs: to everyone. 

Bunny I know it's been just a day but how is the tww treating you?

Thinking of all you amazing ladies:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Well this is almost becoming comical but not quite. So I am again having to stim one more day and go back for another u/s and b/w tomorrow! 

Friday my follicle count was low so they threatened cancellation and made me go for an u/s and b/w on Sunday. Sunday everything looked okay but they wanted me to go for one more on Monday. Monday when I went they told me my follicle count looked good but my estrogen didn't rise much so they threatened cancellation again. So I had to go for another b/w and u/s on Tuesday (today). Today they said my estrogen went up but my follicle sizes don't look as good as they did Monday. OMG!!! I am going crazy. We have to travel a long distance to our fertility clinic so my husband has had the car packed for two days and we have been sitting around waiting for the go ahead. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine8 said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies triggering and having the ER .
> My one went ok. I only had 11 eggs which worries me because I had 20 follicles. I should get the fertility report tomorrow morning and hopefully the ET will take place on Thursday.
> 
> My useful DH almost fainted during the retrieval. It was quite funny .
> 
> How did any of you feel after the ER?
> 
> Hey Bizzibiii, I had my ER this morning too. They collected 14 eggs from 14 follicles. Will get my fertilization report tomorrow. I have nausea and I am also having some light bleeding , but the doctor said it is normal. Mine ET is thrusday too, so we are on the same day. How you feeling? will you be going to work?Click to expand...


SUNSHINE aww, that's so great. I will be having a day off. My FS says there is no need for that but I will feel better knowing I have rested.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Izabela said:


> TeeinAZ I will say it will always look like that as is the way the tissue recovered post surgery. It does no affect you in any way is just there.

Thank you, Izabela - that helps put my mind at ease! :thumbup:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> Congrats to everyone who did their ER today! Good luck and best wishes for great fertilization reports tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> Like TeeinAZ, I'm triggering tonight with my collection happening on Thursday. I'm hoping that my lazy follicles pick up the pace and catch up to the others. I really want to retrieve more than 5 eggs (which is all I got last time).
> 
> Now if only I could make it through the work day. I'll be off through next Monday (back to work n Tuesday). :thumbup:

I'm so excited to have a buddy to go through this with! What time is your appointment on Thursday? Mine is at 8:30am. 

I am so glad I have Monday off too, just in case I have my transfer on Sunday I will have one extra paid day off! I am soooooooo excited!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Mrs. T said:


> Well this is almost becoming comical but not quite. So I am again having to stim one more day and go back for another u/s and b/w tomorrow!
> 
> Friday my follicle count was low so they threatened cancellation and made me go for an u/s and b/w on Sunday. Sunday everything looked okay but they wanted me to go for one more on Monday. Monday when I went they told me my follicle count looked good but my estrogen didn't rise much so they threatened cancellation again. So I had to go for another b/w and u/s on Tuesday (today). Today they said my estrogen went up but my follicle sizes don't look as good as they did Monday. OMG!!! I am going crazy. We have to travel a long distance to our fertility clinic so my husband has had the car packed for two days and we have been sitting around waiting for the go ahead. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Mrs. T

Sounds a lot like what I went through. I was on stims for 10days. Today is my last day! Keep positive thoughts. I will be sending prayers your way that you get to go through this cycle. I know how stressful every appointment is until you get the OK to trigger. I JUST went through it. WHEW!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

sunshine8 said:


> bundlesofjoy said:
> 
> 
> I got 14 collected and 10 were fertilised and all frozen
> 
> Congratulation droplet:happydance:
> 
> Bundle, great many eggs honey, congratulation.Click to expand...


That's a great amount sunshine congratulations:happydance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Izabela said:


> bundlesofjoy said:
> 
> 
> Bunny hunny and izabela yeah it was really scary, I put on 8pounds in water weight in a week and had fluid on my lungs.
> I have had EC but my fresh cycle transfer was cancelled due to my estradiol levels have to wait a couple of months before ET
> 
> Bundleofjoy sounds like you have been through a lot you I hope the transfer is positive for you, get a big BFP and you get some frosties. 10 fertilized is a great number.
> 
> Maby we could have frozen at the same time. I am hoping to have them frozen tomorrow due to early ovulation which messed up my line. Only had 9 left and shred 4. So only 5 for me. Pray for good fertilization report. XClick to expand...

Yeah fingers crossed all 5 fertilise.
Called the clinic and they said that ET should be after two cycles so just waiting for AF


----------



## Allika

Allika said:


> Question: my estradiol came back at 1,600 and they want to see me again tomorrow for bloods and stop the bravelle and only do Menopur. What does that mean? Egg retrieval isn't supposed to be until sat. Lead follicles are 16mm the rest is between 11-15

Today my level was at 1,700 so I am back on Bravelle and Menopur! I guess thats what they wanted so I am not complaining but it seems strange that my value only went up by 100...


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mrs t that is frustrating you just have to stay positive.:hugs:
Alika I think any value upwards isa good sign:thumbup:


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats to everyone who had their ER today! And to those of you just triggering- yay! Not long now! So who is doing 3dt's and who is doing 5dt's? Any ideas yet? or are most of your doctors playing it by ear? 

Also, is there anyone else on here that's in the TWW right now? I scanned the front page, but it seemed most people are not transferring for at least a couple days yet.

The thread is moving really fast, so if I missed anyone posting directly to me, I'm sorry! II'm not totally sure what page we were on last time I checked the thread... :blush:

Plex- I don't envy you trying to update the front page and make sense of all the posts. You are amazing, and keeping everyone's info nice and neat on the front page is such a wonderful help. Just wanted to let you know that I really appreciate it. <3

sekky- Oh my, the tww is dragging already. It's never felt this long before, but then again, I've never known I had an embryo inside me before! I'm just hoping it's doing okay in there.

Update- I wish was one of those lucky ladies who has her transfer on a Thursday. I know that sounds silly, but it's true! On a Thursday you can take the rest of the day to rest and recuperate, take Friday to lounge around, and then you get a weekend to go out and distract yourself! Haha. My Monday transfer is giving me all week to ponder what's going on in there! I guess I could go out, but I'm not a big fan of wandering a city I don't know very well, and where most folks don't speak English, without DH. I know I can do it and would be fine, it's just somewhat uncomfortable and very isolating. Still, I may grab a taxi to the movie theater tomorrow. No good sitting about losing my mind. :wacko:


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Congrats to everyone who had their ER today! And to those of you just triggering- yay! Not long now! So who is doing 3dt's and who is doing 5dt's? Any ideas yet? or are most of your doctors playing it by ear?
> 
> Also, is there anyone else on here that's in the TWW right now? I scanned the front page, but it seemed most people are not transferring for at least a couple days yet.
> 
> The thread is moving really fast, so if I missed anyone posting directly to me, I'm sorry! II'm not totally sure what page we were on last time I checked the thread... :blush:
> 
> Plex- I don't envy you trying to update the front page and make sense of all the posts. You are amazing, and keeping everyone's info nice and neat on the front page is such a wonderful help. Just wanted to let you know that I really appreciate it. <3
> 
> sekky- Oh my, the tww is dragging already. It's never felt this long before, but then again, I've never known I had an embryo inside me before! I'm just hoping it's doing okay in there.
> 
> Update- I wish was one of those lucky ladies who has her transfer on a Thursday. I know that sounds silly, but it's true! On a Thursday you can take the rest of the day to rest and recuperate, take Friday to lounge around, and then you get a weekend to go out and distract yourself! Haha. My Monday transfer is giving me all week to ponder what's going on in there! I guess I could go out, but I'm not a big fan of wandering a city I don't know very well, and where most folks don't speak English, without DH. I know I can do it and would be fine, it's just somewhat uncomfortable and very isolating. Still, I may grab a taxi to the movie theater tomorrow. No good sitting about losing my mind. :wacko:

Awwwwwwwwww Hang in there Buny, at least you have all of us! Now I have this on my phone too, so we can chat! I can't imagine the wait! I will go mad for sure. But just keep talking to that little baby in there. :kiss:

I have a feeling I will be transfering the beginning of the week too. I was so ready to do the transfer the end of this week and have my princess time for the long weekend. But I have ZERO control over my body right now. Maddening!

The awesome thing about all of us being around the same schedule is that we all get to share the pregnancy journey together too!!! I'm really glad I met you all. I'm still new, but I'm starting to get the hang of it. 

I'm all mushy! HAHAH sorry, estrogen levels are HIGH today! LOL


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs. T said:


> Well this is almost becoming comical but not quite. So I am again having to stim one more day and go back for another u/s and b/w tomorrow!
> 
> Friday my follicle count was low so they threatened cancellation and made me go for an u/s and b/w on Sunday. Sunday everything looked okay but they wanted me to go for one more on Monday. Monday when I went they told me my follicle count looked good but my estrogen didn't rise much so they threatened cancellation again. So I had to go for another b/w and u/s on Tuesday (today). Today they said my estrogen went up but my follicle sizes don't look as good as they did Monday. OMG!!! I am going crazy. We have to travel a long distance to our fertility clinic so my husband has had the car packed for two days and we have been sitting around waiting for the go ahead. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Wow - that would drive me mad. I hope you get good news tomorrow! :hugs:



TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who did their ER today! Good luck and best wishes for great fertilization reports tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> Like TeeinAZ, I'm triggering tonight with my collection happening on Thursday. I'm hoping that my lazy follicles pick up the pace and catch up to the others. I really want to retrieve more than 5 eggs (which is all I got last time).
> 
> Now if only I could make it through the work day. I'll be off through next Monday (back to work n Tuesday). :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so excited to have a buddy to go through this with! What time is your appointment on Thursday? Mine is at 8:30am.
> 
> I am so glad I have Monday off too, just in case I have my transfer on Sunday I will have one extra paid day off! I am soooooooo excited!Click to expand...

I'm still waiting to hear back on the time. I should be getting that call any minute now. I'll keep you posted! And yes, very thankful for that holiday coming up on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aw bunny it is hard to be in a country were not everyone speaks English. Yeah go movies, have you got any series you can watch to keep you occupied?


----------



## Luvoboe

So,
Hi again! I've been trying to get caught up, but its no use! For every one page I read it seems like there are two new pages! I figured I'd just jump right in and hopefully get caught up as I go. 
It seems as though everyone is a little further along than I am. Anyone planning for egg retrieval towards the end of next week? I've only been on stims for four days now. My husband has been giving me my shots but tonight he has school and won't get back in time. Hopefully I can muster up enough courage to do it myself. I thought of asking my neighbor who is a vet but then she would have to see my not so flat stomach.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aw it is really hard to keep up the thread moves really quick. Ooh I don't envy you I could not do the shots myself found it to hard good luck with it:thumbup:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Luvoboe said:


> So,
> Hi again! I've been trying to get caught up, but its no use! For every one page I read it seems like there are two new pages! I figured I'd just jump right in and hopefully get caught up as I go.
> It seems as though everyone is a little further along than I am. Anyone planning for egg retrieval towards the end of next week? I've only been on stims for four days now. My husband has been giving me my shots but tonight he has school and won't get back in time. Hopefully I can muster up enough courage to do it myself. I thought of asking my neighbor who is a vet but then she would have to see my not so flat stomach.

I always just jump in, it's hard to stay on top of these threads. 

Don't be afraid to do the shots. As lonf as you pinch a big part (I pinched too small once and it's stung for a second) you most likely won't feel it. I did three shots a day on myself and I am deathly afraid of needles. Once you do it one time you'll see it's not so bad. 

I am having my hubby do my trigger tonight on me, and I am afraid of that. LOL

When is your scan?


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Luvoboe said:
> 
> 
> So,
> Hi again! I've been trying to get caught up, but its no use! For every one page I read it seems like there are two new pages! I figured I'd just jump right in and hopefully get caught up as I go.
> It seems as though everyone is a little further along than I am. Anyone planning for egg retrieval towards the end of next week? I've only been on stims for four days now. My husband has been giving me my shots but tonight he has school and won't get back in time. Hopefully I can muster up enough courage to do it myself. I thought of asking my neighbor who is a vet but then she would have to see my not so flat stomach.
> 
> I always just jump in, it's hard to stay on top of these threads.
> 
> Don't be afraid to do the shots. As lonf as you pinch a big part (I pinched too small once and it's stung for a second) you most likely won't feel it. I did three shots a day on myself and I am deathly afraid of needles. Once you do it one time you'll see it's not so bad.
> 
> I am having my hubby do my trigger tonight on me, and I am afraid of that. LOL
> 
> When is your scan?Click to expand...

I usually just jump right in, too.

I just found out that I'm triggering at 7:00 pm PST and my retrieval is scheduled for 7:00 am Thursday morning. We have been instructed to arrive by 6:15 am. We live about an hour away, so looks like an early morning for us.

I'm doing the trigger subcutaneously, so I've (thankfully) been able to avoid the butt shots so far between both cycles. DH would definitely have to do it for me if I have to take it IM.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvoboe said:
> 
> 
> So,
> Hi again! I've been trying to get caught up, but its no use! For every one page I read it seems like there are two new pages! I figured I'd just jump right in and hopefully get caught up as I go.
> It seems as though everyone is a little further along than I am. Anyone planning for egg retrieval towards the end of next week? I've only been on stims for four days now. My husband has been giving me my shots but tonight he has school and won't get back in time. Hopefully I can muster up enough courage to do it myself. I thought of asking my neighbor who is a vet but then she would have to see my not so flat stomach.
> 
> I always just jump in, it's hard to stay on top of these threads.
> 
> Don't be afraid to do the shots. As lonf as you pinch a big part (I pinched too small once and it's stung for a second) you most likely won't feel it. I did three shots a day on myself and I am deathly afraid of needles. Once you do it one time you'll see it's not so bad.
> 
> I am having my hubby do my trigger tonight on me, and I am afraid of that. LOL
> 
> When is your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> I usually just jump right in, too.
> 
> I just found out that I'm triggering at 7:00 pm PST and my retrieval is scheduled for 7:00 am Thursday morning. We have been instructed to arrive by 6:15 am. We live about an hour away, so looks like an early morning for us.
> 
> I'm doing the trigger subcutaneously, so I've (thankfully) been able to avoid the butt shots so far between both cycles. DH would definitely have to do it for me if I have to take it IM.Click to expand...

I am an hour and a half right behind you!!! <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> I am an hour and a half right behind you!!! <3

We are in this together! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan - WOO HOO! We got this!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan - WOO HOO! We got this!!!

:happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

bundlesofjoy said:


> Aw bunny it is hard to be in a country were not everyone speaks English. Yeah go movies, have you got any series you can watch to keep you occupied?

Been caught up on everything for weeks. Even re-watched 3 years worth of Doctor Who since we arrived. :haha: Not much on TV in the summer months. Can't wait for all the main shows to come back into season next month.



Luvoboe said:


> So,
> Hi again! I've been trying to get caught up, but its no use! For every one page I read it seems like there are two new pages! I figured I'd just jump right in and hopefully get caught up as I go.
> It seems as though everyone is a little further along than I am. Anyone planning for egg retrieval towards the end of next week? I've only been on stims for four days now. My husband has been giving me my shots but tonight he has school and won't get back in time. Hopefully I can muster up enough courage to do it myself. I thought of asking my neighbor who is a vet but then she would have to see my not so flat stomach.

You can do it! :thumbup: The first time I had to do a trigger for IUI, I was so scared, but once I did it I realized that it hurts less to give myself injections than it does when other people do them. And for the stomach ones, I can't hardly feel them if I do it. Often times, I've noticed that other people inject the medicine too fast, and that hurts, but when you do it yourself you can go nice and slow and respond to anything your body tells you. I can't really do the butt ones myself because it's such an awkward angle, so my doctor said it's fine to just do them in my thigh or upper arm, depending on how much medicine has to go in- so that's what I do instead. So far, DH hasn't given me a single shot, and neither has anyone at my current clinic. I'm just too scared of other people jabbing me now.


----------



## Luvoboe

Thanks for the tips! The shot went well. I just didn't give myself time to talk myself out of it. It did hurt less when I did it! Hubby usually does put the medicine in too fast but I feel bad complaining. I think I'll keep having him give me the shots, though just so he feels like he's participating some. 
My scan is this Thursday. I'm feeling pretty moody already. I didn't notice until my husband said he's so scared about my mood once I'm pregnant if this is how I'm acting now! Now I remind myself to breath and calm down. That is, if I'm not fighting back tears! It's going to be a long week!
Does anyone else have fears of hubby freezing up and not being able to deliver the goods when egg retrieval day comes? It's probably a silly thing to worry about, but I'm so worried that he will feel too pressured and won't be able to do it. He has never had trouble giving a sample before, but all of the samples he has given have just been for testing.


----------



## bunyhuny

Luvoboe- Congrats on doing your own shot! :happydance: On our ER day, DH was allowed to collect his sample at home. Since it was our last chance to get frisky before having to abstain for a couple weeks, we enjoyed ourselves and that made it very easy. You could always ask you clinic if at-home collection is an option. Our clinic prefers it.


----------



## Hennapop

Luvoboe - hi I'm targeted for ER/EC next wed. I'm heading in for my second u/s tomorrow am.

YES I have been concerned about DH but what can I do??? He'll have to make it happen :) it will be at clinic for us :) for him rather!

I could do shots myself I think - the mixing of the menopur would bother me tho. So exact! For you ladies with Walgreens home delivered meds in the us - I got a call from them that the FDA recalled some of their progest in oil due to an issue at the compounding pharmacy. They wanted me to take progest in sesame oil however my RE said no and is getting at another pharmacy. What a pain! Check your progest in oil ladies.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Serenyx

I've over responded to the drugs :( they are going to take some blood but they may have to cancel this cycle. So disappointed :(


----------



## ababy4us

Well, ladies today is the official date it all begins for me. Our 3 hour long IVF class is today along with my baseline U/S. I'm excited and nervous. I know its nothing compared to all of you ladies that are going for your ER/ET but I feel like something is finally happening for us. I couldn't sleep a wink, I think the steroids they have me on are making me crazy. Cold sweats, YUCK! 

Anyways, wish us luck on getting really great info. Poor hubby is nervous.


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls. 

Right this scan went slightly better. 

Lining is 7mm and triple layer which is great as it means its good quality apparently?

I now have 40 follicles, 23 on my right, 17 on my left. I guess these are all the ones that were too small to count on Monday?!

The biggest are 10mm, they say they're growing too slowly but they cannot up my dose of drugs because I have too many? 

I'm now at high risk of OHSS. 

I'm staying on a dose of 150 and back on Friday at 8.30 for another scan. 

Then I'm guessing ill have another Sunday. 

I think they're meant to grow 2mm a day and they're meant to be 18mm so hopefully I will be ready to trigger Sunday? 

This means EC Tuesday and transfer the following Sunday which is bad as other half is meant to doing a demo at silverstone race track as part of a big Motorsport thing. 

Knowing our luck that's what's gonna happen!

xxx


----------



## Serenyx

Luvoboe said:


> Does anyone else have fears of hubby freezing up and not being able to deliver the goods when egg retrieval day comes? It's probably a silly thing to worry about, but I'm so worried that he will feel too pressured and won't be able to do it. He has never had trouble giving a sample before, but all of the samples he has given have just been for testing.

I wasn't worried until you just mentioned it :haha:


----------



## sekky

Goodluck Ababy at your appointment make sure you give us an update.

For magpies keeping everything crossed for you and DH.

Bunny I so know what you mean going out without DH in a strange land


----------



## Serenyx

4magpies said:


> I now have 40 follicles, 23 on my right, 17 on my left. I guess these are all the ones that were too small to count on Monday?!
> 
> The biggest are 10mm, they say they're growing too slowly but they cannot up my dose of drugs because I have too many?
> 
> I'm now at high risk of OHSS.

You sound similar to me - I have also over responded on the stimms. The lady performing the scan said 'oh my gosh they are pco aren't they' in reference to my ovaries when she saw them :(

What day of stimming are you on? I am on day 7 of stimms and this was my first progress scan. I am now awaiting blood test results to see if they can actually go ahead with egg collection or not. If they do it will have to be this Friday instead of Monday like they planned. Unlike you though mine have grown quickly (which isn't great as it generally means poorer quality :( ).

I am also at risk of OHSS (which they knew before) and have been given some other drugs to take if they go ahead with EC to try and reduce the risk of OHSS.


----------



## Serenyx

You have to love the drugs they give you - my new ones read ...

Use of this drug has been associated with pathological gambling :wacko:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey 4magpies and serenyx sorry to hear about your risk of ohss I got it after my EC it is not nice:nope:
40 follicles that is a lot I had 36 but I don't have pcos so it's weird I am worried now that maybe I do but it has not been diagnosed as from what I have been reading those numbers are usually with pos ladies


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> I've over responded to the drugs :( they are going to take some blood but they may have to cancel this cycle. So disappointed :(


OH NOO. I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs:. I know exactly how you feel. When can you start again ?


----------



## adroplet

ER morning and I'm trying to kill some time here. So far, I'm calm but getting hungry already.


----------



## 4magpies

My clinic already knew I had pcos as I had 40 follicles on my scan at my consultation (same number on each ovary too spooky!). 

I don't think mines going to be cancelled as they're slow growing and they've already said they'll use a different trigger and do EC then do a FET at a later date when things have calmed down. 

They aren't happy with mine because they're growing too slow. 

xx


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> OH NOO. I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs:. I know exactly how you feel. When can you start again ?

Well the nurse phoned this afternoon with slightly better news - my oestradiol levels are ok so they are going to go ahead and do EC but they have brought it forward to this Friday (which will be CD 12 :/).

They have told me that we still might not make it to ET but at least if we do EC we *might* get some frosties if they have to cancel it after that. I know eggs that grow too fast are of poorer quality but I can't do anything about that now :shrug:

I have been given some more new drugs to try and prevent OHSS.


----------



## Serenyx

4magpies said:


> My clinic already knew I had pcos as I had 40 follicles on my scan at my consultation (same number on each ovary too spooky!).

I never asked how many I had at my baseline scan but I definitely had quite a few then and they commented on it.



4magpies said:


> I don't think mines going to be cancelled as they're slow growing and they've already said they'll use a different trigger and do EC then do a FET at a later date when things have calmed down.

I think the main problem with mine was that I responded too quickly and they were worried that my oestradiol level would be too high. If this is the case then they can't give you the trigger shot as this would cause OHSS. Thankfully my levels were ok but like yourself they have now told me that even though we are collecting I might not get any put back this cycle and might have to freeze any that are suitable for use in a future cycle. 



4magpies said:


> They aren't happy with mine because they're growing too slow.

That is a shame because they can't up your dosage as you are already over-responding. Hopefully they will put on a little growth spurt :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

They can give you a trigger. Just not a HCG trigger. 

That wasn't at my baseline. At my baseline I had nothing, this was just a scan about 3 months before the IVF, hope that makes more sense. 

I really hope they don't cancel your cycle. 

xxx


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> OH NOO. I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs:. I know exactly how you feel. When can you start again ?
> 
> Well the nurse phoned this afternoon with slightly better news - my oestradiol levels are ok so they are going to go ahead and do EC but they have brought it forward to this Friday (which will be CD 12 :/).
> 
> They have told me that we still might not make it to ET but at least if we do EC we *might* get some frosties if they have to cancel it after that. I know eggs that grow too fast are of poorer quality but I can't do anything about that now :shrug:
> 
> I have been given some more new drugs to try and prevent OHSS.Click to expand...

excellent news Serenyx, :happydance:I am glad it all worked out. Its all a big roller coaster. One day its bad, next all is good again. As my doctor told me " our bodies are not computers, you can never predict anything " . I do hope you get to do the ET this cycle though. :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

4magpies said:


> They can give you a trigger. Just not a HCG trigger.

Ah ok - my clinic told me they won't risk triggering at all if your oestradiol levels are too high. 



4magpies said:


> I really hope they don't cancel your cycle.
> 
> xxx

Thanks - so do I :flower:

The clinic we are using only have a 2.2% rate of cancelling before EC and a 3.9% rate of cancelling before ET so the stats are promising - but knowing my luck I will be one of that small % :dohh:

DH's work are being awkward :( We thought it was Monday so provisionally told them he would need to be off that day but they are causing a fuss about him being off on Friday instead :(


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> excellent news Serenyx, :happydance:I am glad it all worked out. Its all a big roller coaster. One day its bad, next all is good again. As my doctor told me " our bodies are not computers, you can never predict anything " . I do hope you get to do the ET this cycle though. :hugs:

Oh isn't it just! I was so disappointed this morning when what I thought was simply a routine scan ended up with them telling me they might need to cancel and that this cycle was now all riding on the results of one blood test, but then fast forward 6 hours and it is all back on again :thumbup:

I won't get my hopes up too much for ET this cycle but I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed anyway x


----------



## bizzibii

As for me - I have called today to find out how many fertilised but have been told they , are not allowed to tell me on the phone. ( how weird) . I am however going for a ET tomorrow, so I guess at least one made it.


----------



## Plex

Quick update, Had a call from the nurse yesterday telling me that I have my match :D She's going to email the lady again just to make sure she wants to go ahead. Then i'll get a call 2moro to tell me my dates etc and also when to call to receive my drugs!!! I'll have to induce my period first but by the sounds of it I may be starting sooner than I'd originally thought!!! :happydance: xxxx

Am going to try to catch up on the past days posts as theres been sooo many! Its just amazing how supportive everyone is being of each other :thumbup: Thankyou to everyone whos making this such a great thread to be part of :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Serenyx

bizzibii said:


> As for me - I have called today to find out how many fertilised but have been told they , are not allowed to tell me on the phone. ( how weird) . I am however going for a ET tomorrow, so I guess at least one made it.

That's weird! However as you say since they have asked you to come in for ET at least one has made it! Good luck x


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> As for me - I have called today to find out how many fertilised but have been told they , are not allowed to tell me on the phone. ( how weird) . I am however going for a ET tomorrow, so I guess at least one made it.

Bizzibii, me too having transfer tomorrow, they didn't call me either with the fertilization report, so hoping that at least one made it. So for us its a three day transfer. Are you taking progestrones? I have been using the suppository since last night, three times a day arrggghhh!!!

Good hun for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Quick update, Had a call from the nurse yesterday telling me that I have my match :D She's going to email the lady again just to make sure she wants to go ahead. Then i'll get a call 2moro to tell me my dates etc and also when to call to receive my drugs!!! I'll have to induce my period first but by the sounds of it I may be starting sooner than I'd originally thought!!! :happydance: xxxx

That's great news Plex :happydance: Fingers crossed the lady you are matched with still wants to go ahead :flower:


----------



## sunshine8

Plex said:


> Quick update, Had a call from the nurse yesterday telling me that I have my match :D She's going to email the lady again just to make sure she wants to go ahead. Then i'll get a call 2moro to tell me my dates etc and also when to call to receive my drugs!!! I'll have to induce my period first but by the sounds of it I may be starting sooner than I'd originally thought!!! :happydance: xxxx
> 
> Am going to try to catch up on the past days posts as theres been sooo many! Its just amazing how supportive everyone is being of each other :thumbup: Thankyou to everyone whos making this such a great thread to be part of :hugs: xxxxx

Woohoo my dera Plex, come on board !!!


----------



## Plex

Thanks! xx hopefully in about 2 weeks i'll be starting, its all so surreal! xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I am an hour and a half right behind you!!! <3
> 
> We are in this together! :hugs:Click to expand...




adroplet said:


> ER morning and I'm trying to kill some time here. So far, I'm calm but getting hungry already.

Good luck!!! I am going in for my EC tomorrow! Praying for lots of eggs!!!:happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Serenyx said:


> I've over responded to the drugs :( they are going to take some blood but they may have to cancel this cycle. So disappointed :(

I am so soory to hear that they may have to cancel. I am praying that won't happen! Keep us posted!! <3


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx- I can only think it may some confidential thing. I will find out tomorrow 

Sunshine- We are doing 3DT too. I have been taking prog. also. 3 times a day ( 2 tablets each time ) . Its so great we are going to be 2WW buddies. My clinic told me to test 16 days after the ER. They are not doing the blood test until you do the home pregnancy test first. 

Plex - CONGRATS.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Plex said:


> Thanks! xx hopefully in about 2 weeks i'll be starting, its all so surreal! xx

Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sekky

Great news plex. We may cycle together or just a week behind me. I start stimm on the 5th.

Serenyx you might have PCO and not have the S (I.e. the syndrome) I have PCO too but no S.

Adroplet hope you ER went well.

TeeinAZ goodluck tomorrow. Who is having ER same time as you? I also wish the person luck.


Hey everyone


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Quick update, Had a call from the nurse yesterday telling me that I have my match :D She's going to email the lady again just to make sure she wants to go ahead. Then i'll get a call 2moro to tell me my dates etc and also when to call to receive my drugs!!! I'll have to induce my period first but by the sounds of it I may be starting sooner than I'd originally thought!!! :happydance: xxxx

:happydance:



TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I am an hour and a half right behind you!!! <3
> 
> We are in this together! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> ER morning and I'm trying to kill some time here. So far, I'm calm but getting hungry already.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!! I am going in for my EC tomorrow! Praying for lots of eggs!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck adroplet! I hope your ER went well. :)
TeeinAZ - i have faith that we'll do great! :thumbup:



TeeinAZ said:


> Serenyx said:
> 
> 
> I've over responded to the drugs :( they are going to take some blood but they may have to cancel this cycle. So disappointed :(
> 
> I am so soory to hear that they may have to cancel. I am praying that won't happen! Keep us posted!! <3Click to expand...

TeeinAZ said it perfectly. Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats Plex how exciting!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!


----------



## sekky

Mrs. T said:


> I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!

:happydance: for trigger. Fx for friday


----------



## sekky

Bunny this you get to have some distraction and catch some fun?


----------



## bunyhuny

Serenyx said:


> I've over responded to the drugs :( they are going to take some blood but they may have to cancel this cycle. So disappointed :(

Oh that's no good. :hugs: I hope things turn around for you. <3



ababy4us said:


> Well, ladies today is the official date it all begins for me. Our 3 hour long IVF class is today along with my baseline U/S. I'm excited and nervous. I know its nothing compared to all of you ladies that are going for your ER/ET but I feel like something is finally happening for us. I couldn't sleep a wink, I think the steroids they have me on are making me crazy. Cold sweats, YUCK!
> 
> Anyways, wish us luck on getting really great info. Poor hubby is nervous.

Hope you had a good class today! How exciting to be finally starting! And maybe you're not to retrieval yet, but I have to say- each stage is just as important as any other. I'm really happy for you!



bizzibii said:


> As for me - I have called today to find out how many fertilised but have been told they , are not allowed to tell me on the phone. ( how weird) . I am however going for a ET tomorrow, so I guess at least one made it.

That's totally weird... I thought calling in for results is the normal way to do it. Congrats on ET. Let us know how it goes. I hope you have lots of frosty babies, too! :cold: :cold: :cold:



Plex said:


> Quick update, Had a call from the nurse yesterday telling me that I have my match :D She's going to email the lady again just to make sure she wants to go ahead. Then i'll get a call 2moro to tell me my dates etc and also when to call to receive my drugs!!! I'll have to induce my period first but by the sounds of it I may be starting sooner than I'd originally thought!!! :happydance: xxxx
> 
> Am going to try to catch up on the past days posts as theres been sooo many! Its just amazing how supportive everyone is being of each other :thumbup: Thankyou to everyone whos making this such a great thread to be part of :hugs: xxxxx

Wooohooooooooo!!!! Congratulations, Plex. That's totally steller! Yayyyyy!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



sunshine8 said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> As for me - I have called today to find out how many fertilised but have been told they , are not allowed to tell me on the phone. ( how weird) . I am however going for a ET tomorrow, so I guess at least one made it.
> 
> Bizzibii, me too having transfer tomorrow, they didn't call me either with the fertilization report, so hoping that at least one made it. So for us its a three day transfer. Are you taking progestrones? I have been using the suppository since last night, three times a day arrggghhh!!!
> 
> Good hun for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.Click to expand...

Hope you have an easy transfer tomorrow! Glad to have some ladies joining me in the TWW! Only two days in and I'm losing my mind. :haha:



TeeinAZ said:


> Good luck!!! I am going in for my EC tomorrow! Praying for lots of eggs!!!:happydance:

Hope your retrieval goes totally smoothly and that you get lots of lovely eggs. <3



Mrs. T said:


> I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!

Woohooooo!!!! I am so, so, so happy that you have made it to trigger/ER. I know this cycle has been rough on you and I hope everything goes totally smoothly from here on out. You deserve it! And great number of follicles, too. Congrats, hunny! <3



sekky said:
 

> Bunny this you get to have some distraction and catch some fun?

Oooo, I wish! I'm not feeling great today, probably from the hormone supplements. Been trying to nap off and on, but I keep having nightmares. :cry: Scary!! Just feeling really "off" today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and I can get some distraction in. I really just want to take a nice, long soak in the tub, but I like pretty warm water, and the is totally out of the question now that we're past ET. Not sure what to do with myself. I think the TWW is definitely the hardest part of the IVF cycle. At least for me.


----------



## sekky

So sorry bunny. Hoping you feel better tomorrow. TWW is what I dread the most as well. Xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Awwwwwwwww Buny. I hope you feel better soon. Maybe this feeling is because you are pg!!! I'm praying!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks all :D



sekky said:


> Serenyx you might have PCO and not have the S (I.e. the syndrome) I have PCO too but no S.

Hi - yes I do have PCO without the S :haha:

They knew this before I started stimming so put me on a fairly low dose but I still over responded :dohh:



Mrs. T said:


> I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!

I've just done my trigger ready for collection on Friday too :) Did your RE tell you what size they consider a 'mature' follicle to be? I was told the individual sizes of mine but not how many were mature.

Don't worry about your estrogen level - mine was 10237 this morning :dohh:


----------



## bunyhuny

TeeinAZ- Thanks, hun. I hope so, too. I will gladly put up with feeling icky and having nightmares if it means DH and I get a sticky baby bean out of it. <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> TeeinAZ- Thanks, hun. I hope so, too. I will gladly put up with feeling icky and having nightmares if it means DH and I get a sticky baby bean out of it. <3

That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to update; transfer all set for Friday!


----------



## Hennapop

A baby4us - keep the faith. It gets better after the steroids!!! YOU CAN DO IT :)


----------



## TeeinAZ

Lucinda7981 said:


> Just wanted to update; transfer all set for Friday!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Disneyfan - WOO HOO! We got this!!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I lose people on this board. LOL How'd your trigger go? Does your bum hurt as bad as mine? LOL Good luck tomorrow, I will be thinking of you!!!

:happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Mrs. T said:


> I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I was praying hard for you, girl!! I went through the same thing!!! Good luck with the trigger, it's not bad! I was so excited when my hubby was done! You are right behind me for the EC!! WOO HOO!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Back from Day 7 US / Day 4 of Stimms. 4 growing follies being tracked, est EC on Wed. 

They said lining / set & progest look good?

Today - 8/28/13
Us - rt one follicle at 12
Lft - 3 at 8
A few little ones

Endo lining at 11

Estrogen at 178
Pro .13

Friday 23rd #s

Estrogen - 9
Pro .13
10 foll
4- right
6- left

Its so funny - where do those little guys go??

Thinking of all you ladies in every stage and thinking good thoughts for you all.

Also, don't forget about the Progesterone in Oil FDA recall at Walgreens!

-Henna


----------



## Mrs. T

bunyhuny, I hope your nightmares are a good sign! When I was pregnant a big sign for me was night sweats and strange dreams. LOL!

Serenyx, they said they consider "mature" follicles to be 17mm and over. I have 14 over 17mm right now and some more will likely catch up once I trigger tonight.

TeeinAZ, thank you so much for the prayers. I need all I can get and I send them back your way. :)

Thank you everyone for the support! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Disneyfan - WOO HOO! We got this!!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I lose people on this board. LOL How'd your trigger go? Does your bum hurt as bad as mine? LOL Good luck tomorrow, I will be thinking of you!!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

My trigger shot went in the belly, but it's still tender where I injected it. Good luck to you, too! I'll be thinking of you and praying that we get good egg counts!! :happydance:

My last scan was Monday, and at that point, they were estimating that I'd get 5 or 6. I'm hoping that some of the lazy ones will catch up by ER without me losing any of the bigger ones.


----------



## ababy4us

Hey ladies!

Had and informative yet exhausting day. Lots of info, so that's good. I start stimming on the 7th. I found out I will be on 300 units of Gonal-f a day (150 in am, 150 in pm), 40 units of Lupron (20 am, 20 pm), and a vial of menopur (not sure of the units) twice a day. I'll mix them all together in one needle that is so teeny tiny I'm not nervous about that in the slightest. The thing that scares me is mixing it all and making sure I get the right dosage. Then I'll do the hCG trigger and after that I'll start all of my progesterone supplements (I have 3 of them I think). Haven't heard anything more about the progesterone in oil, it may just be a one time thing after ET, not sure. I did find out they are going to give me some "goodies" the night before ET and the day of. Apparently I am getting a few tablets of Valium to keep my uterus from contracting? I've had Valium for dentist work before and that stuff knock me for a loop so I'm sure it will keep me calm, so that is nice. So much happened today, I have so much to read and pick through and analyze :haha: it should keep me occupied for a while. My clinics overall success rate last cycle was over 60%! That was hugely encouraging. I stop the awful BCPs next Wednesday and I can't wait! On my scan today I did have quite a few antral follicles so that was great too! My endometrioma shrunk on one side by over 1cm so that was just a bonus. Maybe our luck is changing in the baby making department!!! Anyways, thats my update for now. Good luck everyone!!


P.S.

Plex! You're amazing keeping up and congrats on starting sooner than you thought YAY!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck ababy4us!!! :dust:


----------



## sekky

Ababy that's just two days behind me. Cycle buddie Hun?


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Hello everyone I'm new on here! 

I start injections on the 4th septemenber just wondering how anyone else found these? Is it hard to do and do they hurt? What side effects? 

Also just wondering.. I am taking northisterone and on like the 9th day and my boobs have gone sore and I had slight cramps a few days ago is this normal? feels like in coming on my period 

Thanks

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sekky

ChloeNicolle said:


> Hello everyone I'm new on here!
> 
> I start injections on the 4th septemenber just wondering how anyone else found these? Is it hard to do and do they hurt? What side effects?
> 
> Also just wondering.. I am taking northisterone and on like the 9th day and my boobs have gone sore and I had slight cramps a few days ago is this normal? feels like in coming on my period
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Welcome. The shots don't hurt at all. As per side effects everyone react differently and I have never had any side effect except bloating. Am just a day behind you I start stimm on the 5th


----------



## Serenyx

Mrs. T said:


> Serenyx, they said they consider "mature" follicles to be 17mm and over. Some I have 14 right now and some more will likely catch up once I trigger tonight.

Thanks for that :)

I had 7 that were 17 + but another 10 between 14 and 16, so hopefully a few of those will catch up :flower:


----------



## ChloeNicolle

sekky said:


> ChloeNicolle said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I'm new on here!
> 
> I start injections on the 4th septemenber just wondering how anyone else found these? Is it hard to do and do they hurt? What side effects?
> 
> Also just wondering.. I am taking northisterone and on like the 9th day and my boobs have gone sore and I had slight cramps a few days ago is this normal? feels like in coming on my period
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx
> 
> Welcome. The shots don't hurt at all. As per side effects everyone react differently and I have never had any side effect except bloating. Am just a day behind you I start stimm on the 5thClick to expand...

Aww well that's a relief was so worried about them! Sorry to see you had a failed ivf this year :( hopefully this one will be successful! 

I am only 22 so I'm hopeful that it should work for me but not only do I have pcos my husband had low sperm. The specialist has said icsi is the way forward for us! 

Aww so will we defo be starting on the days we have been told or could try change? 

xxx


----------



## Becki09

Hello All,

Joined a few months ago,but thought Id wait till we were about to begin before I posted.
We had our drug appointment last week, and I tried my first injection with an empty needle, Glad I had a go as was building it up to be a lot worse in my head. Were now Just waiting for AF to arrive then got to ring The Hewitt Centre (LWH) to let them know CD1 so they can book me in for baseline scan and then can start stimming. AF is due around 8th september :happydance:
Were having ICSI short Protocol

Me and Hubby are both 26, TTC for 5 years now. I have severe PCOS and hubby has slight motility issues, which is why were having ICSI. 

Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## Hennapop

Good luck Becki!


----------



## adroplet

Ms. T - I just new you'd bounce back. Awesome!

My ER was great. I did not feel a thing, don't remember anything either. Afterward I was just really bloated and crampy. my Dr told me my estradiol levels were rather high on my last bloodwork pre ER and that I may develop OHSS after ER. He gave me meds for it and so far I feel a lot better than yesterday (having a BM helped so much). Sleeping was rough, I can only be on my back as shifting from side to side gave me unbearable internal pressure. and I was getting up to pee every 1 1/2 hr.

So my retrieval total was 24 eggs! I am waiting for the update phone call this morning.....waiting.
I also have bloodwork for this Friday. He said if my hormone levels were back in the normal range then my ET would be on Monday. 

Good luck to everyone doing ER today. don't sweat it!


----------



## bizzibii

I just wanted to say I am PUPO . 9 of the 11 eggs fertilised , and they are all apparently very good 8 cell embies :happydance:

I am just about to google if 8 cell are a good ones. They are gonna wait till tomorrow to see how many they can freeze but she reckons we may be able to freeze them all . Another strange thing about Dutch IVF system . I cannot call to find out how many made it to freeze. I will get a letter within the next two weeks to let me know .

Hello to all the new ladies.


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Ababy that's just two days behind me. Cycle buddie Hun?


YES! Cycle buddy, YAY!! I just saw you were starting on the 5th. So excited we have each other to compare notes! :happydance:


----------



## nlk

Hi everyone! Just checking in...still waiting for a match. I'm thinking about giving them a call, or an email, to get an update? I don't know how long it should take, and I'm itching to get going!

*Chloe*, we're really similar. I'm also 22 with pcos...we're about to start ivf (possibly with icsi), as soon as I have a match for me to share my eggs. I also saw on another thread that you said your amh was really high...mine is as well :) it just means that you will probably be put on a low dose of drugs, to try and limit your risk of over-responding...this is what my consultant has said I am doing :thumbup: where are you doing ivf, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Serenyx

adroplet said:


> My ER was great. I did not feel a thing, don't remember anything either. Afterward I was just really bloated and crampy. my Dr told me my estradiol levels were rather high on my last bloodwork pre ER and that I may develop OHSS after ER. He gave me meds for it and so far I feel a lot better than yesterday (having a BM helped so much). Sleeping was rough, I can only be on my back as shifting from side to side gave me unbearable internal pressure. and I was getting up to pee every 1 1/2 hr.

Do you know what your levels were and what meds you have been given?

Great number of eggs retrieved! Good luck with fertilisation :flower:



bizzibii said:


> I just wanted to say I am PUPO . 9 of the 11 eggs fertilised , and they are all apparently very good 8 cell embies :happydance:

Great news :happydance: 9 fertilised is a very good number!

Are you not having a fresh transfer this cycle?


----------



## Disneyfan88

My ER went well -- we got 7 eggs this time, which is 2 more than my last retrieval. I still have to wait to see how many are mature, and I will get a call updating me with the number that fertilizes tomorrow morning. I'm praying for a great fertilization report!

Congrats to all ladies who recently went through ER or ET. Good luck to everyone! :dust:

Still praying for you, TeeinAZ!


----------



## adroplet

Serenyx said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> My ER was great. I did not feel a thing, don't remember anything either. Afterward I was just really bloated and crampy. my Dr told me my estradiol levels were rather high on my last bloodwork pre ER and that I may develop OHSS after ER. He gave me meds for it and so far I feel a lot better than yesterday (having a BM helped so much). Sleeping was rough, I can only be on my back as shifting from side to side gave me unbearable internal pressure. and I was getting up to pee every 1 1/2 hr.
> 
> Do you know what your levels were and what meds you have been given?
> 
> Great number of eggs retrieved! Good luck with fertilisation :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say I am PUPO . 9 of the 11 eggs fertilised , and they are all apparently very good 8 cell embies :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Great news :happydance: 9 fertilised is a very good number!
> 
> Are you not having a fresh transfer this cycle?Click to expand...

I wasn't given an actual number on levels but I was put on Dostinex since yesterday.


----------



## adroplet

Out of my 24 eggs, 1/2 were ICSI and 1/2 IVF
Fertilization results:
IVF = 10
ICSI = 8

Fertilization report today = 18 :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> Out of my 24 eggs, 1/2 were ICSI and 1/2 IVF
> Fertilization results:
> IVF = 10
> ICSI = 8
> 
> Fertilization report today = 18 :happydance:

Fantastic news!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Adroplet - yay for 18 embies. Grow embies grow

Chloe - dates can change depending on your body's response and your protocol. 

Bizzibii congrats on being PUPO.

Ababy yeah. That will be so nice


----------



## sekky

Adroplet - yay for 18 embies. Grow embies grow

Chloe - dates can change depending on your body's response and your protocol. 

Bizzibii congrats on being PUPO.

Ababy yeah. That will be so nice


----------



## ababy4us

adroplet said:


> Out of my 24 eggs, 1/2 were ICSI and 1/2 IVF
> Fertilization results:
> IVF = 10
> ICSI = 8
> 
> Fertilization report today = 18 :happydance:

:happydance: fantastic!


----------



## bunyhuny

bizzibii said:


> I just wanted to say I am PUPO .

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Disneyfan88 said:


> My ER went well -- we got 7 eggs this time, which is 2 more than my last retrieval.

Yay! I hope fertilization goes great! <3



adroplet said:


> Fertilization results: IVF = 10, ICSI = 8
> Fertilization report today = 18 :happydance:

That is amazing, hun! Wow!! You must be very pleased. :thumbup:


----------



## bunyhuny

Well today was 3 dp5dt for me. The days are just draaaaaaagging along. Glad to finally be having some company in it! No symptoms for me yet. Been getting some bad dreams and feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I think that's just from the progesterone and estrogen. I always get icky feeling on progesterone; I can't believe the estrogen is any better! :haha:

Confessional: I'm just so afraid that the pregnancy won't take that I'm having a hard time believing that pregnancy is even possible. It's making the TWW much harder than normal. After all the IF treatments, part of me just refuses to believe we may have a chance. Does anyone else feel like this? I felt so positive about everything up until transfer, but as soon as the transfer was done, the worry and disbelief set in hardcore. I know it's not possible, by I'm worried that just _thinking_ I'm not pregnant could make things not work. Afraid that all this worrying is ruining my chances. I know it's not actually possible, but still, I can't shake the feeling.


----------



## Plex

I got another call from the nurse today. She wants me to start the northisterone on sunday then the buserelin on cd 2 (around 11th Sept), i have my baseline scan booked for 7th Oct!! :happydance: wow cant believe im starting this sunday :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny said:


> Well today was 3 dp5dt for me. The days are just draaaaaaagging along. Glad to finally be having some company in it! No symptoms for me yet. Been getting some bad dreams and feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I think that's just from the progesterone and estrogen. I always get icky feeling on progesterone; I can't believe the estrogen is any better! :haha:
> 
> Confessional: I'm just so afraid that the pregnancy won't take that I'm having a hard time believing that pregnancy is even possible. It's making the TWW much harder than normal. After all the IF treatments, part of me just refuses to believe we may have a chance. Does anyone else feel like this? I felt so positive about everything up until transfer, but as soon as the transfer was done, the worry and disbelief set in hardcore. I know it's not possible, by I'm worried that just _thinking_ I'm not pregnant could make things not work. Afraid that all this worrying is ruining my chances. I know it's not actually possible, but still, I can't shake the feeling.

Hang in there, buny. I went through the same thing in July. Continue taking it easy and try to keep your mind busy. :hugs:



Plex said:


> I got another call from the nurse today. She wants me to start the northisterone on sunday then the buserelin on cd 2 (around 11th Sept), i have my baseline scan booked for 7th Oct!! :happydance: wow cant believe im starting this sunday :wohoo: xxx

It's getting closer and closer! :happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Disney. <3 <3 <3

Congrats, Plex! That is some awesome news right there.


----------



## sunshine8

bunyhuny said:


> Well today was 3 dp5dt for me. The days are just draaaaaaagging along. Glad to finally be having some company in it! No symptoms for me yet. Been getting some bad dreams and feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I think that's just from the progesterone and estrogen. I always get icky feeling on progesterone; I can't believe the estrogen is any better! :haha:
> 
> Confessional: I'm just so afraid that the pregnancy won't take that I'm having a hard time believing that pregnancy is even possible. It's making the TWW much harder than normal. After all the IF treatments, part of me just refuses to believe we may have a chance. Does anyone else feel like this? I felt so positive about everything up until transfer, but as soon as the transfer was done, the worry and disbelief set in hardcore. I know it's not possible, by I'm worried that just _thinking_ I'm not pregnant could make things not work. Afraid that all this worrying is ruining my chances. I know it's not actually possible, but still, I can't shake the feeling.


Bunyhuny, I became a PUPO yesterday, and believe me I have the same feeling you are going through. I suppose its a normal thing and by-product of all the we undergo while on treatment. I so much want this to work, but then there is only this many things you can do. 

But just hang in there, and I am sure all will be fine for you and if you ever need to talk, we are always here. When is your beta test due? Are you both on estrogen and progesterone? Me only on progesterone cream. So strange that different places have different med requirement.....gggggggrrrrrrr

Hugs


----------



## sunshine8

Dear Ladies,

Me a PUPO now with one three day embryo transferred. Bizzibii, we became PUO the same day, how are you doing hun?


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine8 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Me a PUPO now with one three day embryo transferred. Bizzibii, we became PUO the same day, how are you doing hun?

SUNSHINE -isn't that great ? we are exactly on the same schedule :hugs:

I am feeling fine. My ET went well. I didn't have a day off in the end , because my ET was at 4pm and I work till 3 so I just took it easy , went home drank more water and cycled to the clinic. My hubby is away for work so I had few girlfriends over last night, we ate nachos and watched some tv. :thumbup:

How are you feeling ? I know its a strange questions, but can you feel your ovaries when you pee? I think my ones are still enlarged and its a weird feeling of pressure or something. Other than that I feel fine ( oh my boobs hurt ,).
How exciting :happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Sunshine. Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:

I too find the differing medication regimens odd. I wrote my doctor today to ask if I could come in for a blood draw to check my hormone levels. I am currently on 600mg of progesterone a day (200mg at breakfast, lunch, and dinner) and 6mg estrogen (also split between three doses). I am not sure if I really need this much. After a couple days on the hormones, I started getting frequent heart palpitations. I have had mild palpitations occasionally for much of my adult life, but never this frequently! Now, after over a week on the progesterone and estrogen, I am getting palpitations off and on all day every day, bad enough that I can't even sleep when they're happening! I told my doctor this in the e-mail I sent her and I hope she gets back to me soon, as I am getting really worried that I am on too high a dose. From what I have read, normal progesterone supplementation is 400mg? Not totally sure on that though. How much are you on?

My clinic doesn't have a standard beta test day. Normal protocol is to start doing hpts about 9dp5dt and call in as soon as we get a positive to schedule a beta. If the test is still negative, we would continue testing daily until 14dp5dt. If it's still negative at that point, we would call in to schedule a beta to confirm the negative so we can start our FET cycle.


----------



## Hanawanabump

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi hanawanabump
> Is af due any day?
> R u excited to start? Xxx

Hiy, sorry haven't been on here for a while been a bit crazy with work etc (trying to relax:coffee:)! 

I start down reg injections (buserelin) on sunday :happydance::wacko: Bit nervous but excited!
And then base line scan on 19th.

xxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Becki09 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Joined a few months ago,but thought Id wait till we were about to begin before I posted.
> We had our drug appointment last week, and I tried my first injection with an empty needle, Glad I had a go as was building it up to be a lot worse in my head. Were now Just waiting for AF to arrive then got to ring The Hewitt Centre (LWH) to let them know CD1 so they can book me in for baseline scan and then can start stimming. AF is due around 8th september :happydance:
> Were having ICSI short Protocol
> 
> Me and Hubby are both 26, TTC for 5 years now. I have severe PCOS and hubby has slight motility issues, which is why were having ICSI.
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone

Hiya Becky, Im in LWH too, went for drug app yesterday, not too bad when you get a practice first, its a bit daunting when all those meds turn up!:blush: 
Im 26, hubby 28, start down reg on sun and baseline scan is on 19th, so think we'll be around same time! Not long now!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## nlk

Oooohhh congrats to PUPO ladies!

Plex, that's fab that you're starting so soon! Good luck!

Good luck with down regging, hana!


----------



## Mrs. T

bunyhuny said:


> Well today was 3 dp5dt for me. The days are just draaaaaaagging along. Glad to finally be having some company in it! No symptoms for me yet. Been getting some bad dreams and feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I think that's just from the progesterone and estrogen. I always get icky feeling on progesterone; I can't believe the estrogen is any better! :haha:
> 
> Confessional: I'm just so afraid that the pregnancy won't take that I'm having a hard time believing that pregnancy is even possible. It's making the TWW much harder than normal. After all the IF treatments, part of me just refuses to believe we may have a chance. Does anyone else feel like this? I felt so positive about everything up until transfer, but as soon as the transfer was done, the worry and disbelief set in hardcore. I know it's not possible, by I'm worried that just _thinking_ I'm not pregnant could make things not work. Afraid that all this worrying is ruining my chances. I know it's not actually possible, but still, I can't shake the feeling.

bunyhuny, you have a real shot at this! Remember you are PUPO right now. So just keep telling yourself you are already pregnant. And I am not trying to give you false hope but bad dreams and cold symptoms were my pregnancy symptoms when I got pregnant last year. Remember how far you have made it already and be proud of yourself. You are strong and you deserve this! :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

bunyhuny said:


> Well today was 3 dp5dt for me. The days are just draaaaaaagging along. Glad to finally be having some company in it! No symptoms for me yet. Been getting some bad dreams and feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I think that's just from the progesterone and estrogen. I always get icky feeling on progesterone; I can't believe the estrogen is any better! :haha:
> 
> Confessional: I'm just so afraid that the pregnancy won't take that I'm having a hard time believing that pregnancy is even possible. It's making the TWW much harder than normal. After all the IF treatments, part of me just refuses to believe we may have a chance. Does anyone else feel like this? I felt so positive about everything up until transfer, but as soon as the transfer was done, the worry and disbelief set in hardcore. I know it's not possible, by I'm worried that just _thinking_ I'm not pregnant could make things not work. Afraid that all this worrying is ruining my chances. I know it's not actually possible, but still, I can't shake the feeling.

Buny - I think all women have similar thoughts, I " feel " it's not the time yet for me but I think I am just preparing myself for possible failure. I think of it like its a natural mechanism , especially If you had failures in the past. ( I remember when I had my first IUI done , I was positive it would work - when It didn't I was crushed ). The way I deal with it is - I realised I cannot possibly do anything at this point. it will either work or it won't so I may as well enjoy the time and take the full advantage of my hubby and his willingness to do everything ( housework, cooking etc ). Good luck to you, when are you going to test ?


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Me a PUPO now with one three day embryo transferred. Bizzibii, we became PUO the same day, how are you doing hun?
> 
> SUNSHINE -isn't that great ? we are exactly on the same schedule :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling fine. My ET went well. I didn't have a day off in the end , because my ET was at 4pm and I work till 3 so I just took it easy , went home drank more water and cycled to the clinic. My hubby is away for work so I had few girlfriends over last night, we ate nachos and watched some tv. :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling ? I know its a strange questions, but can you feel your ovaries when you pee? I think my ones are still enlarged and its a weird feeling of pressure or something. Other than that I feel fine ( oh my boobs hurt ,).
> How exciting :happydance:Click to expand...



Bizzbiii, yes it is exciting to have a cycle buddy. Bunyhuny is nearly with us to.
Regarding the ovaries, both my ovaries feel sore still and especially when I pee, I can feel the pressure. I spoke to the Doc about it, apparently it is normal, as the ovaries will stay enlarge for quite sometimes, it has this yellow body called corpus letumn I think, which stays active until one get periods, but if pregnancy occurs it produces pregnancy hormones until the placenta develops and takes over that function. So its usual to feel sore as we have many follies turning into corpus letunem.

Are you at work today. I am at home, just taking it easy this week. Do you know of any dos and don't for PUPO?

Take care and hugs,


----------



## sunshine8

bunyhuny said:


> Thanks, Sunshine. Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:
> 
> I too find the differing medication regimens odd. I wrote my doctor today to ask if I could come in for a blood draw to check my hormone levels. I am currently on 600mg of progesterone a day (200mg at breakfast, lunch, and dinner) and 6mg estrogen (also split between three doses). I am not sure if I really need this much. After a couple days on the hormones, I started getting frequent heart palpitations. I have had mild palpitations occasionally for much of my adult life, but never this frequently! Now, after over a week on the progesterone and estrogen, I am getting palpitations off and on all day every day, bad enough that I can't even sleep when they're happening! I told my doctor this in the e-mail I sent her and I hope she gets back to me soon, as I am getting really worried that I am on too high a dose. From what I have read, normal progesterone supplementation is 400mg? Not totally sure on that though. How much are you on?
> 
> My clinic doesn't have a standard beta test day. Normal protocol is to start doing hpts about 9dp5dt and call in as soon as we get a positive to schedule a beta. If the test is still negative, we would continue testing daily until 14dp5dt. If it's still negative at that point, we would call in to schedule a beta to confirm the negative so we can start our FET cycle.

Ohh Bunyhuny, hope you feel better soon. Its a good idea to speak to your docter and discuss with him about your palpitation. I am on 400 mg progesterone. It is a suppository and I have to use it three times a day, so no oral intake. But they haven't given me any estrogen, which I am wondering why.

You at work or home. Take care lovely, you have been brave and just discuss this with your doc for your peace of mind.

HUGS


----------



## nlk

ladies, I've got a match!! I'm so happy!


----------



## 4magpies

Right I still have a lot of follicles but I have about 12 that are bigger than the others ranging from 11mm to 14.5mm so the biggest have nearly grown 4.5mm in 2 days which is ok but still slow. 

I'm now taking another drug (injection) ergh called cetrotide that I do in the morning which stops ovulation. 

Back on Monday for another scan, really hoping ill be ready for trigger and collection. 

Have to stay on same dose of stims as I still have so many follicles. She showed me on scan and my ovaries looked huge like the size of a fist each. 

Hoping collection will be Wednesday. 

Think that's it.


----------



## adroplet

Sunshine & Bizz - Congrats on PUPO!!!! Sending positive thoughts your way!

For those who have ER or ET today...good luck and fingers crossed for you.:thumbup:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning ladies. I'm on my phone again. I'll get on the comp later this weekend. I'm still in pain from the retrieval. So I will catch up with all of your posts. 

So my retrieval went great!! 18 eggs!!! I couldn't believe it. Now I'm waiting for them to call me on how many matured? I was so out of it, I don't remember. Will they let me know how many are fertilized? 

Whew. One step down and a few more to go.

I'm in bed still, feeling better than yesterday but still pretty sore. I can't wait to feel normal again. I'm drinking tons of Powerade! 

I'll post more and get on when can sit up better. I hope everyone is doing well. Xoxox


----------



## Serenyx

TeeinAZ said:


> So my retrieval went great!! 18 eggs!!! I couldn't believe it. Now I'm waiting for them to call me on how many matured? I was so out of it, I don't remember.

Wow that is a good number! I hope the majority of them fertilise for you :)

We had our EC this morning - it went OK. Out of 27 follicles only 12 of them were mature and of those 12 only 9 contained eggs. So not great but not too bad either. 

DH's sperm count had improved dramatically (so much so that I am half concerned they have him mixed up with someone else :dohh: ) so they are going to do all with normal IVF instead of ICSI which they initially thought we would have to do.. So for us it is just a waiting game now until we find out how many manage to fertilise.

I'm still feeling a bit groggy so taking it easy in bed this afternoon :flower:


----------



## Mrs. T

Had my egg retrieval today!!! They got 12. I am not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life and I am so glad it's over. I am resting now and very groggy. I will update with a fertilized # tomorrow.


----------



## 4magpies

Sereny that's a good number!

I need a minimum of 8 or else I can't share and have to give them all away. 

xxx


----------



## sunshine8

Mrs. T said:


> Had my egg retrieval today!!! They got 12. I am not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life and I am so glad it's over. I am resting now and very groggy. I will update with a fertilized # tomorrow.

Take rest hun. Bravo on completing one of the most crucial task. When ET?


----------



## sunshine8

Sereny and TeeinAZ, great you are done with the most difficult task and soon all of you will be with us PUPO. Take good rest darlings


----------



## Plex

Hope everyones is well? xxx

Going to try to update the front page again - 24 pages eek! 

Congrats to all that are pupo and good luck to all in their cycles! xxx


----------



## Serenyx

4magpies said:


> Sereny that's a good number!
> 
> I need a minimum of 8 or else I can't share and have to give them all away.
> 
> xxx

Wow I didn't realise you had to give them all away if you don't get enough :wacko: I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you but it does sound promising :)

I was also on cetrotide and have to admit I didn't like it as much as the menopur. It wasn't bad per se but I found the syringe was a lot stiffer and therefore a bit harder to inject. It didn't cause any problems though apart from soreness in the injection site after. I was just worried about doing it at exactly the same time each day as I didn't want to be late and ovulate naturally :dohh:


----------



## adroplet

Ms. T - At least that part is over with now and great to hear about your 12 eggs. :thumbup:Awesome! Have they told you when ET might be?
I was sore, bloated, crampy, gassy for two days...but it's almost completely gone now. I think all the Gatorade and V8 juice helped, I carried it all around the house and just kept on drinking.

I'm here waiting for the office phone call to let me know if my levels came back down and if my ET on Monday is a GO.


----------



## Mrs. T

sunshine8, I am oing a 5 day transfer so that will be Wednesday.

adroplet, I got 12 eggs and will have a 5 day transfer. Good luck and I hope they call soon with good news!


----------



## Mrs. T

Plex since you are updating, you can change my dates since I ended up stimming longer. See my siggie. :)


----------



## Plex

Mrs T - yeah i just copied ur siggy ta hun :D xx

Ive only just read back those pages and made notes not even done the front page yet :dohh: lolol its great this thread moves so quickly xx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Quick update. 9 embryos growing!!! Possible transfer on Sunday!!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

I promise to get on the comp and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## sekky

nlk said:


> ladies, I've got a match!! I'm so happy!

:happydance::happydance: congrats.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Just got the fertilization report. Out of 7 eggs collected, 6 were mature, and all 6 of those fertilized! We have 6 embryos to keep an eye on! :happydance:

Last cycle, we had 5 eggs collected, and 4 of those fertilized and made it to day 5/6 blasts. Two of those are sitting on ice. :cold::cold:

We get an update tomorrow morning. I think the PGS biopsy occurs on day 5.


----------



## Mrs. T

TeeinAZ said:


> Quick update. 9 embryos growing!!! Possible transfer on Sunday!!!!

Oh thanks so great! Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. T

Disneyfan88 said:


> Just got the fertilization report. Out of 7 eggs collected, 6 were mature, and all 6 of those fertilized! We have 6 embryos to keep an eye on! :happydance:
> 
> Last cycle, we had 5 eggs collected, and 4 of those fertilized and made it to day 5/6 blasts. Two of those are sitting on ice. :cold::cold:
> 
> We get an update tomorrow morning. I think the PGS biopsy occurs on day 5.

Awesome! When will your transfer be?


----------



## Mrs. T

Plex, my ER was today Aug 30th and my transfer should now be Sept 4th. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Quick update. 9 embryos growing!!! Possible transfer on Sunday!!!!

Nice! Congrats!



Mrs. T said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Just got the fertilization report. Out of 7 eggs collected, 6 were mature, and all 6 of those fertilized! We have 6 embryos to keep an eye on! :happydance:
> 
> Last cycle, we had 5 eggs collected, and 4 of those fertilized and made it to day 5/6 blasts. Two of those are sitting on ice. :cold::cold:
> 
> We get an update tomorrow morning. I think the PGS biopsy occurs on day 5.
> 
> Awesome! When will your transfer be?Click to expand...

Thanks!! We are doing genetic testing, so we have to do a FET as we'll have to wait for the results. We will be doing the transfer on October 10. The waits going to be torture!!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mrs. T

Hang in there for that wait! :)

I feel good thanks. The ER was torture but I feel good now. Just tired.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs. T said:


> Hang in there for that wait! :)
> 
> I feel good thanks. The ER was torture but I feel good now. Just tired.

Be sure to take it easy. I'm still slightly sore from my ER yesterday, but I'm not so sore that I want to take anything for it. My belly has this strong pressure feeling inside that's not helping at all. It seems worse than what I felt after my first ER in July. DH has been waiting on me. :)

Best of luck for a great fertilization report! :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Disneyfan88 said:


> We stuck with the basics (plus ICSI) the first time around. I've found that I'm more open to trying extra stuff that could increase our chances since we were unsuccessful last time (acupuncture, PGS, diet/supplements, etc...). The HCG infusion luckily isn't costing us anything -- I've reached my annual out-of-pocket max for medication coverage through my health insurance (though we will be paying for fertility-related procedure stuff since I've exhausted my $7,000 lifetime max on fertility-related expenses). My doctor is kindly placing it for free (I suppose since she'll already be in there doing my ET). I wish you the best of luck with your cycle!!

Wow, that is so nice that you get the HCG infusion for "free." It is just unfortunate that you had to pay out so much on other things in order to get it free! Ugh. Oh well! Small victories, right! ;) Congrats on the ER! So glad it turned out better than you were expecting! Good luck with the PGS.

So glad things finally moved forward for you Mrs T!

Ababy - I start stims on the 7th too!! Well, as long as everything goes well at my appt and with my labs on the 6th. *Fingers crossed* for us both!!

Yay for being cycle buddies with Ababy, Sekky, and Chloe!! :happydance:

Welcome Becki!

Congrats to all those who are newly PUPO and those who just went through ER!


----------



## peachaeo

These threads are so helpful....we start IVF in December and I'm so scared! Best of luck to you all :)


----------



## Hennapop

HI ladies!

Congrats on all the great EC and to all the PUPO ladies!

I had a good trip to the RE for my 3rd scan - numbers have jumped up...
Rt - ovary average size 2.8
10.3
10.1
6.6
11


Left ovary average size
15
10.2
11.6
5 - 10mm & below
Inc one at 8

Lining
18.4

So 4 and 8 = 12 plus a stron lining yay!

They took me off Lupron and put me back on Galinerix...so still on the Follistim and Menopur. I have Scans Sunday Monday and apt with RE on Tues with anticipated EC on Wed. It is all happening so fast!

:) Happy Friday all and warm wishes,
-Henna


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> We stuck with the basics (plus ICSI) the first time around. I've found that I'm more open to trying extra stuff that could increase our chances since we were unsuccessful last time (acupuncture, PGS, diet/supplements, etc...). The HCG infusion luckily isn't costing us anything -- I've reached my annual out-of-pocket max for medication coverage through my health insurance (though we will be paying for fertility-related procedure stuff since I've exhausted my $7,000 lifetime max on fertility-related expenses). My doctor is kindly placing it for free (I suppose since she'll already be in there doing my ET). I wish you the best of luck with your cycle!!
> 
> Wow, that is so nice that you get the HCG infusion for "free." It is just unfortunate that you had to pay out so much on other things in order to get it free! Ugh. Oh well! Small victories, right! ;) Congrats on the ER! So glad it turned out better than you were expecting! Good luck with the PGS.
> 
> So glad things finally moved forward for you Mrs T!
> 
> Ababy - I start stims on the 7th too!! Well, as long as everything goes well at my appt and with my labs on the 6th. *Fingers crossed* for us both!!
> 
> Yay for being cycle buddies with Ababy, Sekky, and Chloe!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Becki!
> 
> Congrats to all those who are newly PUPO and those who just went through ER!Click to expand...

Thanks!! Best of luck with your labs and the start of your protocol. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hennapop said:


> HI ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all the great EC and to all the PUPO ladies!
> 
> I had a good trip to the RE for my 3rd scan - numbers have jumped up...
> Rt - ovary average size 2.8
> 10.3
> 10.1
> 6.6
> 11
> 
> 
> Left ovary average size
> 15
> 10.2
> 11.6
> 5 - 10mm & below
> Inc one at 8
> 
> Lining
> 18.4
> 
> So 4 and 8 = 12 plus a stron lining yay!
> 
> They took me off Lupron and put me back on Galinerix...so still on the Follistim and Menopur. I have Scans Sunday Monday and apt with RE on Tues with anticipated EC on Wed. It is all happening so fast!
> 
> :) Happy Friday all and warm wishes,
> -Henna

Sounds great! It's getting closer! Good luck!!


----------



## Serenyx

Just had a call from the nurse. Of the 9 eggs they collected 7 were mature and all 7 have fertilised normally. Keeping everything crossed now that they develop normally :flower:

We won't hear any more now until Monday. They will give us a call to let us know if we are going for a day 3 (Mon) or day 5 (Weds) transfer when they call Monday morning! They already have me booked in for a scan Monday afternoon to check I am OK to go ahead with any transfer or if we have to freeze all.

Still feeling a bit groggy from EC and still bleeding. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said to call back if it gets worse. 

Did any of you have bleeding after EC? How long did it last for?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Just got the fertilization report. Out of 7 eggs collected, 6 were mature, and all 6 of those fertilized! We have 6 embryos to keep an eye on! :happydance:

That is great news!! Hope they keep on developing well :)


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> Just had a call from the nurse. Of the 9 eggs they collected 7 were mature and all 7 have fertilised normally. Keeping everything crossed now that they develop normally :flower:
> 
> We won't hear any more now until Monday. They will give us a call to let us know if we are going for a day 3 (Mon) or day 5 (Weds) transfer when they call Monday morning! They already have me booked in for a scan Monday afternoon to check I am OK to go ahead with any transfer or if we have to freeze all.
> 
> Still feeling a bit groggy from EC and still bleeding. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said to call back if it gets worse.
> 
> Did any of you have bleeding after EC? How long did it last for?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

Thats fantastic news ! Hope you can do the transfer this cycle. :happydance:

I only had a minor spotting. I mean very very little and it was gone the same day but they did tell me I may be bleeding so I guess it is expected. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you .


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx said:


> Just had a call from the nurse. Of the 9 eggs they collected 7 were mature and all 7 have fertilised normally. Keeping everything crossed now that they develop normally :flower:
> 
> We won't hear any more now until Monday. They will give us a call to let us know if we are going for a day 3 (Mon) or day 5 (Weds) transfer when they call Monday morning! They already have me booked in for a scan Monday afternoon to check I am OK to go ahead with any transfer or if we have to freeze all.
> 
> Still feeling a bit groggy from EC and still bleeding. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said to call back if it gets worse.
> 
> Did any of you have bleeding after EC? How long did it last for?
> 
> Thanks :flower:




sunshine8 said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Me a PUPO now with one three day embryo transferred. Bizzibii, we became PUO the same day, how are you doing hun?
> 
> SUNSHINE -isn't that great ? we are exactly on the same schedule :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling fine. My ET went well. I didn't have a day off in the end , because my ET was at 4pm and I work till 3 so I just took it easy , went home drank more water and cycled to the clinic. My hubby is away for work so I had few girlfriends over last night, we ate nachos and watched some tv. :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling ? I know its a strange questions, but can you feel your ovaries when you pee? I think my ones are still enlarged and its a weird feeling of pressure or something. Other than that I feel fine ( oh my boobs hurt ,).
> How exciting :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bizzbiii, yes it is exciting to have a cycle buddy. Bunyhuny is nearly with us to.
> Regarding the ovaries, both my ovaries feel sore still and especially when I pee, I can feel the pressure. I spoke to the Doc about it, apparently it is normal, as the ovaries will stay enlarge for quite sometimes, it has this yellow body called corpus letumn I think, which stays active until one get periods, but if pregnancy occurs it produces pregnancy hormones until the placenta develops and takes over that function. So its usual to feel sore as we have many follies turning into corpus letunem.
> 
> Are you at work today. I am at home, just taking it easy this week. Do you know of any dos and don't for PUPO?
> 
> 
> Sunshine- Thanks for the info. My doctors are not very informative when it comes to answering any questions. I will be taking it easy however I won't be obsessing . I don't won't t spend the 2WW thinking whether I drank enough of pineapple juice or not etc. I am tired but for some reason I wake up really early ( it started just after ET, maybe its just me being nervous or something ) :shrug:. I think I will just take the approach as If I am already pregnant ( which in some way I guess I am ) , so I will be looking after myself but continue with my daily activities. :winkwink:
> 
> Its so hard to follow this thread.
> Good luck to all the ladies starting, triggering, having their ER's or ET's and of course to those in their 2WW.
> 
> It is my birthday tomorrow. I am turning 30 :winkwink: so I will try and enjoy my birthday weekend.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. T

Serenyx, congrats on your fertilization report! I had a torturous EC but surprisingly no bleeding. Just a couple of very light brown streaks on the toilet paper. From how the EC went I thought I would be bleeding for sure. Just monitor it and let them know if it gets heavier. Rest up.

bizzibii, congrats on being PUPO! Happy early Birthday!!! :)


----------



## adroplet

Well, the office called yesterday and apparently I have fluid build up in my ovaries since the ER. I need to go back in for another US and BW on Sunday, if fluid is less or gone then my ET is Monday. So I have a pending ET date right down to the last second.

I'm trying not to stress out here :growlmad: but this is torture.


----------



## Mrs. T

Sorry adroplet! Hang in there. I hope it goes away by tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. T

So I got my fertilization report. 11 out of the 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized. I am really trying to stay positive.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Just had a call from the nurse. Of the 9 eggs they collected 7 were mature and all 7 have fertilised normally. Keeping everything crossed now that they develop normally :flower:
> 
> We won't hear any more now until Monday. They will give us a call to let us know if we are going for a day 3 (Mon) or day 5 (Weds) transfer when they call Monday morning! They already have me booked in for a scan Monday afternoon to check I am OK to go ahead with any transfer or if we have to freeze all.
> 
> Still feeling a bit groggy from EC and still bleeding. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said to call back if it gets worse.
> 
> Did any of you have bleeding after EC? How long did it last for?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

That's great news on the fertilization! I hope that they all continue to grow and develop normally! :hugs: I had very minor bleeding after my retrieval, but I didn't spot enough for any blood to make it to the pad that I wore afterwards. The bleeding stopped after a few hours. The bleeding was only slightly heavier the first time around with the spotting stopping the next day. I hope yours ends soon.



bizzibii said:


> It is my birthday tomorrow. I am turning 30 :winkwink: so I will try and enjoy my birthday weekend.

Happy early birthday!! Congrats on being PUPO! Remember to take it easy these next few days.



Mrs. T said:


> So I got my fertilization report. 11 out of the 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized. I am really trying to stay positive.

Mrs. T -- I'm sure that your 3 embryos will do great. I'm sending them positive vibes so that they continue to progress nicely. Remember, it only takes one. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I still have a huge pressure feeling in my abdomen. It's especially noticeable when i get up to walk around or if I pee. I think I'll ask my doctor about it when she calls with an update this morning. I'm sure it's normal, but I'm curious if I can do anything to help it go away faster. In the mean time, I am continuing to drink a lot of water with electrolytes (which means frequent trips to the bathroom lol).


----------



## sunshine8

Disneyfan88 said:


> I still have a huge pressure feeling in my abdomen. It's especially noticeable when i get up to walk around or if I pee. I think I'll ask my doctor about it when she calls with an update this morning. I'm sure it's normal, but I'm curious if I can do anything to help it go away faster. In the mean time, I am continuing to drink a lot of water with electrolytes (which means frequent trips to the bathroom lol).

Disney dear, the pressure you describe apparently quite expected as the ovaries are inflated and punctured. But after couple of days you start feeling better. When is your ET?


----------



## sunshine8

Serenyx said:


> Just had a call from the nurse. Of the 9 eggs they collected 7 were mature and all 7 have fertilised normally. Keeping everything crossed now that they develop normally :flower:
> 
> We won't hear any more now until Monday. They will give us a call to let us know if we are going for a day 3 (Mon) or day 5 (Weds) transfer when they call Monday morning! They already have me booked in for a scan Monday afternoon to check I am OK to go ahead with any transfer or if we have to freeze all.
> 
> Still feeling a bit groggy from EC and still bleeding. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said to call back if it gets worse.
> 
> Did any of you have bleeding after EC? How long did it last for?
> 
> Thanks :flower:



Serenyx...great fertilization report, take good rest doll. EC is painful for everyone says my docter. Regarding bleeding, yes it is quite common the first day of the EC. But it goes away the next day. The docter should have given you progesterone to start the evening of EC, that should help stop the bleeding I think.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine8 said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I still have a huge pressure feeling in my abdomen. It's especially noticeable when i get up to walk around or if I pee. I think I'll ask my doctor about it when she calls with an update this morning. I'm sure it's normal, but I'm curious if I can do anything to help it go away faster. In the mean time, I am continuing to drink a lot of water with electrolytes (which means frequent trips to the bathroom lol).
> 
> Disney dear, the pressure you describe apparently quite expected as the ovaries are inflated and punctured. But after couple of days you start feeling better. When is your ET?Click to expand...

Thanks! I thought that's as the case, but it's nice to know that it's normal. I don't remember it being like this after my first retrieval.

My transfer won't be happening until October 10. We are doing genetic testing this time around, and the results won't come back before day 5. Our last IVF cycle failed with a 5 day transfer of two blasts (5AA and 4AA), so I'm hoping that we'll be successful with the FET. The wait is going to be excruciating, though!!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## sunshine8

Mrs T, it only takes one , so don't be too hard on yourself. Hugs. Sorry I missed the info when is ET?

Bizzibii, many happy returns of the day girl and hope this birthday year brings you all the joy you have dreamt about. Hugs my PUPO-hood buddy.


----------



## Mrs. T

So far a 5dt is planned for Wednesday.


----------



## sunshine8

Disneyfan88 said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I still have a huge pressure feeling in my abdomen. It's especially noticeable when i get up to walk around or if I pee. I think I'll ask my doctor about it when she calls with an update this morning. I'm sure it's normal, but I'm curious if I can do anything to help it go away faster. In the mean time, I am continuing to drink a lot of water with electrolytes (which means frequent trips to the bathroom lol).
> 
> Disney dear, the pressure you describe apparently quite expected as the ovaries are inflated and punctured. But after couple of days you start feeling better. When is your ET?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I thought that's as the case, but it's nice to know that it's normal. I don't remember it being like this after my first retrieval.
> 
> My transfer won't be happening until October 10. We are doing genetic testing this time around, and the results won't come back before day 5. Our last IVF cycle failed with a 5 day transfer of two blasts (5AA and 4AA), so I'm hoping that we'll be successful with the FET. The wait is going to be excruciating, though!!
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

October will be here soon honey, best to get all things right. I am doing alright, although I often feel little dizzy and tired. It could be that I have been mostly home all this week and inactivity can cause this fatigue. Will go back o work on Monday. I often worry of the outcome , how will I handle a negative and then I have to cope with work pressure etc. Hope things turn out well for all of us We have gone through a lot.

Take care lovely and big hugs


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs. T said:


> So far a 5dt is planned for Wednesday.

Rest up so that you can go into your ET as relaxed as possible. :hugs:



sunshine8 said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I still have a huge pressure feeling in my abdomen. It's especially noticeable when i get up to walk around or if I pee. I think I'll ask my doctor about it when she calls with an update this morning. I'm sure it's normal, but I'm curious if I can do anything to help it go away faster. In the mean time, I am continuing to drink a lot of water with electrolytes (which means frequent trips to the bathroom lol).
> 
> Disney dear, the pressure you describe apparently quite expected as the ovaries are inflated and punctured. But after couple of days you start feeling better. When is your ET?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I thought that's as the case, but it's nice to know that it's normal. I don't remember it being like this after my first retrieval.
> 
> My transfer won't be happening until October 10. We are doing genetic testing this time around, and the results won't come back before day 5. Our last IVF cycle failed with a 5 day transfer of two blasts (5AA and 4AA), so I'm hoping that we'll be successful with the FET. The wait is going to be excruciating, though!!
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> October will be here soon honey, best to get all things right. I am doing alright, although I often feel little dizzy and tired. It could be that I have been mostly home all this week and inactivity can cause this fatigue. Will go back o work on Monday. I often worry of the outcome , how will I handle a negative and then I have to cope with work pressure etc. Hope things turn out well for all of us We have gone through a lot.
> 
> Take care lovely and big hugsClick to expand...

Try to keep your mind busy and off of it. I know that's it's hard, though. I'm praying for a positive outcome for all of us! :hugs:

My doctor gave me a day 2 update. All 6 embryos have made it to 4 cells. 4 are grade 1, and 2 are grade 2. Next update comes tomorrow, and then I will get one more update on day 5. The biopsy will be done on day 5 before they are frozen. I'm still scared of unfreezing our 2 on ice, doing the biopsy on them, and then freezing them again, but I'm trusting my doctor's confidence in it.


----------



## Becki09

Hanawanabump said:


> Becki09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Joined a few months ago,but thought Id wait till we were about to begin before I posted.
> We had our drug appointment last week, and I tried my first injection with an empty needle, Glad I had a go as was building it up to be a lot worse in my head. Were now Just waiting for AF to arrive then got to ring The Hewitt Centre (LWH) to let them know CD1 so they can book me in for baseline scan and then can start stimming. AF is due around 8th september :happydance:
> Were having ICSI short Protocol
> 
> Me and Hubby are both 26, TTC for 5 years now. I have severe PCOS and hubby has slight motility issues, which is why were having ICSI.
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone
> 
> Hiya Becky, Im in LWH too, went for drug app yesterday, not too bad when you get a practice first, its a bit daunting when all those meds turn up!:blush:
> Im 26, hubby 28, start down reg on sun and baseline scan is on 19th, so think we'll be around same time! Not long now!!! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...


Hiya Hana

It's soo daunting when they arrive, I first looked at the Green Needles and thought oh wow they are big... Until I realised they were the mixing one's... Breathed a sigh of relief when I saw the Yellow ones :)
It all feels so real now Iv tried the first one and not building it up in my head. 
Should be starting it around the same time! AF is due in around a week ish. 
Nice to find a IVF Buddy :) 
You start down reg tomorrow.... How exciting.. :happydance: 

xx


----------



## ChloeNicolle

nlk said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in...still waiting for a match. I'm thinking about giving them a call, or an email, to get an update? I don't know how long it should take, and I'm itching to get going!
> 
> *Chloe*, we're really similar. I'm also 22 with pcos...we're about to start ivf (possibly with icsi), as soon as I have a match for me to share my eggs. I also saw on another thread that you said your amh was really high...mine is as well :) it just means that you will probably be put on a low dose of drugs, to try and limit your risk of over-responding...this is what my consultant has said I am doing :thumbup: where are you doing ivf, if you don't mind me asking?

Sorry to sound thick but what is sharing eggs? I'm at the countess in Chester having treatment there and in Liverpool women's hospital!

Just come off northisterone and waiting for af, I have my baseline scan on Tuesday and start my injections all very scary!

Which hospital you at?

xxx


----------



## ChloeNicolle

sekky said:


> Adroplet - yay for 18 embies. Grow embies grow
> 
> Chloe - dates can change depending on your body's response and your protocol.
> 
> Bizzibii congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> Ababy yeah. That will be so nice

Oh god that will be a pain due to time off work! Xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Looks like I have a fever of 102.8 degrees Fahrenheit. :(

I'm taking Tylenol and am to let my doctor know if it gets worse.


----------



## Plex

Disneyfan88 said:


> Looks like I have a fever of 102.8 degrees Fahrenheit. :(
> 
> I'm taking Tylenol and am to let my doctor know if it gets worse.

:hugs: hope u feel tons better asap hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I have a fever of 102.8 degrees Fahrenheit. :(
> 
> I'm taking Tylenol and am to let my doctor know if it gets worse.
> 
> :hugs: hope u feel tons better asap hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! :hugs:

I'm down to 99.4. Normal body temp in Fahrenheit is 98.6, so almost back to normal. I am feeling better, which is a good sign. Still waiting for the pressure in my belly to subside, though.


----------



## 4magpies

ChloeNicolle said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just checking in...still waiting for a match. I'm thinking about giving them a call, or an email, to get an update? I don't know how long it should take, and I'm itching to get going!
> 
> *Chloe*, we're really similar. I'm also 22 with pcos...we're about to start ivf (possibly with icsi), as soon as I have a match for me to share my eggs. I also saw on another thread that you said your amh was really high...mine is as well :) it just means that you will probably be put on a low dose of drugs, to try and limit your risk of over-responding...this is what my consultant has said I am doing :thumbup: where are you doing ivf, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sorry to sound thick but what is sharing eggs? I'm at the countess in Chester having treatment there and in Liverpool women's hospital!
> 
> Just come off northisterone and waiting for af, I have my baseline scan on Tuesday and start my injections all very scary!
> 
> Which hospital you at?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm also egg sharing, we donate half our eggs in return for free treatment privately. 

I also have PCOS and AMH of 52 and was started on lowest dose although I have now ended up stimming for longer than a normal person. 

And the EC date moving is pain I'm the butt. I booked holiday from work but have had to move it now as they put my date back. Just glad my work is understanding. 

AFM; another scan tomorrow. Stomach feels bigger, hopefully follies are and I can trigger!!


----------



## bunyhuny

I was out and about yesterday, so will need to catch up on all the recent posts. It was so nice to get out of the house. DH and I went to see a movie to celebratae his birthday, which was on Friday. Also, I gave in yesterday and gave in to my daily POAS addiction. :haha: I just can't help myself! So far BFN's, but RE said that nothing is certain until 10dp5dt, and that will only be if I can get a blood test then. Today is only 6dp5dt, so there is definitely still time for it to change to a BFP. I am keeping my FX'd.


----------



## ChloeNicolle

4magpies said:


> ChloeNicolle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just checking in...still waiting for a match. I'm thinking about giving them a call, or an email, to get an update? I don't know how long it should take, and I'm itching to get going!
> 
> *Chloe*, we're really similar. I'm also 22 with pcos...we're about to start ivf (possibly with icsi), as soon as I have a match for me to share my eggs. I also saw on another thread that you said your amh was really high...mine is as well :) it just means that you will probably be put on a low dose of drugs, to try and limit your risk of over-responding...this is what my consultant has said I am doing :thumbup: where are you doing ivf, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sorry to sound thick but what is sharing eggs? I'm at the countess in Chester having treatment there and in Liverpool women's hospital!
> 
> Just come off northisterone and waiting for af, I have my baseline scan on Tuesday and start my injections all very scary!
> 
> Which hospital you at?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm also egg sharing, we donate half our eggs in return for free treatment privately.
> 
> I also have PCOS and AMH of 52 and was started on lowest dose although I have now ended up stimming for longer than a normal person.
> 
> And the EC date moving is pain I'm the butt. I booked holiday from work but have had to move it now as they put my date back. Just glad my work is understanding.
> 
> AFM; another scan tomorrow. Stomach feels bigger, hopefully follies are and I can trigger!!Click to expand...

Ohh I see :) 

How long until your af arrived after northisterone?

Well that's good they are understanding! I think my boss will be aswel as her daughter been through same thing and she is a nurse! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi guys just thought I'd update u and give u some positives for any up coming egg collections. 
19 follicles on pre scan. 9 big at last scan 
Egg collection got 4 eggs! 
All 4 were mature but only two fertilised. 
These two made it to day 3 one is now nestling in my tummy the other is being cultured to day 5/6 to freeze if its still ok. 
The one inside is a almost perfect 8 cell :) so happy to be PUPO. 
Good luck everyone. 
Even few eggs can survive and if its ur baby it will survive no matter how many eggies u get. 
Xxxxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on being PUPO, Sammy!!! <3


----------



## 4magpies

Chloe - I didn't take that my AF started naturally. 

Sammy - congrats on being pupo.


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi guys just thought I'd update u and give u some positives for any up coming egg collections.
> 19 follicles on pre scan. 9 big at last scan
> Egg collection got 4 eggs!
> All 4 were mature but only two fertilised.
> These two made it to day 3 one is now nestling in my tummy the other is being cultured to day 5/6 to freeze if its still ok.
> The one inside is a almost perfect 8 cell :) so happy to be PUPO.
> Good luck everyone.
> Even few eggs can survive and if its ur baby it will survive no matter how many eggies u get.
> Xxxxx



Woohoo Sammy, congrats on being a PUPO. How exciting we are in PUPOhood together. Are you on both progestrones and estrogen or only progesterone? when have they called you for the beta test?


----------



## ChloeNicolle

4magpies said:


> Chloe - I didn't take that my AF started naturally.
> 
> Sammy - congrats on being pupo.

I don't know why they gave me northisterone when I have periods every month so I didn't need it? I do have pcos thou but doesn't effect my periods 

Xx


----------



## Mrs. T

I just heard from the clinic and all 3 embabies are still doing well. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

*Buny* - There's still plenty of time for that BFP!! :dust:

*4magpies* - I hope you get to trigger soon. Good luck, dear. :hugs:

*Sammy* - Congrats on being PUPO!! :thumbup:

*Mrs T -* That is GREAT news! :happydance:


My temp has crept back up to over 100 degrees. I foresee another day on the couch.


----------



## tcreasey88

What does PUPO stand for ladies? I know it must be a good thing!

Congrats Sammy, glad to see everyone else coming along nicely! :) 

It's finally September, and our appointment is this month! Just 3 weeks to wait! :) xx


----------



## Mrs. T

PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise 

Term used once you have the embryo transfer


----------



## adroplet

Mrs. T said:


> I just heard from the clinic and all 3 embabies are still doing well. :)

Yay!!!!! Grow embies grow!


I'm just waiting here for my call. I can't stand waiting.


----------



## bizzibii

*Sammy* - Congrats on being PUPO

*Bunny* - There is still time to get your BFP, are you testing with FRER's? Where abouts in Czech are you , if you don't mind me asking ? 

*Mrs. T* - congrats on the embies.

*Sunshine* - How are you feeling ?


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> I'm just waiting here for my call. I can't stand waiting.

Any news yet? Good luck!



Just got my day 3 embryo report. All 6 embryos are 8 cells. We have 4 grade 1 embryos and 2 grade 2 embryos. Out next report comes on biopsy day (day 5). They are also unfreezing our 2 frozen ones for the biopsy, and then everything will be frozen after. [-o&lt;


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> *Sammy* - Congrats on being PUPO
> 
> *Bunny* - There is still time to get your BFP, are you testing with FRER's? Where abouts in Czech are you , if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> *Mrs. T* - congrats on the embies.
> 
> *Sunshine* - How are you feeling ?

Hey Bizzbiii, nice to see yours post. I am doing alright. But constantly worried about what ifs. My doc said that I should home test on sep 17 and then call the clinic. It looks like a long calling. But from tomorrow I will try to keep myself busy. Not healthy obsessing over the outcome. How are you doing hun?


----------



## Izabela

Plex great that you have been matched. Yay.

Great fertilization reports for everybody. Tons a of luck and only BFP to everybody. Hope the 2 weeks wait goes quick.

Disnayfan good luck with the PGS.

AFM I have 2 frosties for next month.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Izabela said:


> Plex great that you have been matched. Yay.
> 
> Great fertilization reports for everybody. Tons a of luck and only BFP to everybody. Hope the 2 weeks wait goes quick.
> 
> Disnayfan good luck with the PGS.
> 
> AFM I have 2 frosties for next month.

Thanks! :hugs:

When is your transfer taking place? Mine will be on October 10.


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> That's great news on the fertilization! I hope that they all continue to grow and develop normally! :hugs: I had very minor bleeding after my retrieval, but I didn't spot enough for any blood to make it to the pad that I wore afterwards. The bleeding stopped after a few hours. The bleeding was only slightly heavier the first time around with the spotting stopping the next day. I hope yours ends soon.

Thanks :flower: I ended up bleeding for almost 48 hours, not too much but enough for a pad. I just hope it hasn't affected my lining :)



sunshine8 said:


> Serenyx...great fertilization report, take good rest doll. EC is painful for everyone says my docter. Regarding bleeding, yes it is quite common the first day of the EC. But it goes away the next day. The docter should have given you progesterone to start the evening of EC, that should help stop the bleeding I think.

Yes I have some lovely progesterone pessaries to take (which my DH finds rather amusing :) ).

I took it easy Friday and yesterday, then took a lovely trip down to the beach today. Not too much walking but it was nice and relaxing.

However one of my dogs managed to kick me in the abdomen yesterday and wow that hurt! We were sitting on the sofa watching a movie with him snoozing the other side of me and a fairly loud bang sounded on the tv so he shot up and kicked me in the abdomen.

I also found today whilst driving to the beach (well DH was driving) I noticed every pothole - some were rather painful!



Mrs. T said:


> I just heard from the clinic and all 3 embabies are still doing well. :)

That is great news! Fingers crossed they all continue to do well :)



Disneyfan88 said:


> Just got my day 3 embryo report. All 6 embryos are 8 cells. We have 4 grade 1 embryos and 2 grade 2 embryos. Out next report comes on biopsy day (day 5). They are also unfreezing our 2 frozen ones for the biopsy, and then everything will be frozen after. [-o&lt;

That is a great day 3 report! I am hopefully getting a call tomorrow with ours - getting a bit nervous now!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Serenyx! I hope you get some good news soon! :hugs:

Isn't is great how our husbands feel that they can laugh at the lengths we are willing to go to to get what we want. Hopefully the progesterone works out well. I'm sure your lining is great. :)

I'm not on progesterone yet since my transfer is over a month away. I go back on Crinone (vaginal gel) in a couple of weeks. Not a fan of Crinone, but it gets me out of PIO shots. :thumbup:


----------



## Serenyx

Serenyx said:


> Thanks :flower: I ended up bleeding for almost 48 hours, not too much but enough for a pad. I just hope it hasn't affected my lining :)

Spoke too soon - still bleeding :dohh:

Will speak to the nurse again tomorrow if it hasn't stopped by then. That will be 72 hours!


----------



## Serenyx

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks, Serenyx! I hope you get some good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> Isn't is great how our husbands feel that they can laugh at the lengths we are willing to go to to get what we want. Hopefully the progesterone works out well. I'm sure your lining is great. :)
> 
> I'm not on progesterone yet since my transfer is over a month away. I go back on Crinone (vaginal gel) in a couple of weeks. Not a fan of Crinone, but it gets me out of PIO shots. :thumbup:

Thanks :flower:

Oh I know he doesn't mean any harm by it :p He's been pretty good about taking the supplements I bought etc however yes, the lengths we go to are amazing :) I never thought I would be able to inject myself but that wasn't too bad either :)

The gel sounds like a good alternative!


----------



## Mrs. T

adroplet, any word?


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi ladies! 

Can I join up? I just got my calendar, though don't know about meds yet. My RE will call Tuesday. I start Stims Sep 14, egg collection Sep 28, give or take and do the transfer on Nov 12. 

My RE is doing a clinical trial (which saves us $$) freezing all fertilized eggs and only transferring after they've been frozen. It means more waiting, but what's another month after all this time? The success rate is also much higher, so hopefully we just have to do this once! 

I'm 33 and healthy, hubby has a good SA. But, I had a TL when I was 27-- mistake. The reversal wasn't particularly successful. IVF is our only option.


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome JessicaG121! Keep us posted on all your progresses. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Serenyx! I hope you get some good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> Isn't is great how our husbands feel that they can laugh at the lengths we are willing to go to to get what we want. Hopefully the progesterone works out well. I'm sure your lining is great. :)
> 
> I'm not on progesterone yet since my transfer is over a month away. I go back on Crinone (vaginal gel) in a couple of weeks. Not a fan of Crinone, but it gets me out of PIO shots. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Oh I know he doesn't mean any harm by it :p He's been pretty good about taking the supplements I bought etc however yes, the lengths we go to are amazing :) I never thought I would be able to inject myself but that wasn't too bad either :)
> 
> The gel sounds like a good alternative!Click to expand...

I like to tease DH that his contribution to this process is the easy part, but he really is incredibly sweet, supportive, and willing to help in any way that he can. :)

You're right, I never thought that I wuld be able to inject myself either, but it's totally worth it if this works!

I hope the bleeding ends soon. :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I join up? I just got my calendar, though don't know about meds yet. My RE will call Tuesday. I start Stims Sep 14, egg collection Sep 28, give or take and do the transfer on Nov 12.
> 
> My RE is doing a clinical trial (which saves us $$) freezing all fertilized eggs and only transferring after they've been frozen. It means more waiting, but what's another month after all this time? The success rate is also much higher, so hopefully we just have to do this once!
> 
> I'm 33 and healthy, hubby has a good SA. But, I had a TL when I was 27-- mistake. The reversal wasn't particularly successful. IVF is our only option.

Hi Jessica. I'm doing a frozen transfer, too. That's great that you are able to save money on your cycle.


----------



## Prayerful

Happy birthday Bizzi!!

Hang in there Mrs T. Remember, it is quality over quantity. Keeping my fingers crossed that they will continue to progress well!

Great fertilization update Disney! Those little embies are going strong! I hope you feel better soon.

Congrats on being PUPO Sammy!

Welcome Jessica. Good luck!!


----------



## bunyhuny

We got our :bfp:!!!!!! It is SUPER faint, but it is definitely there. (DH upped the contrast on the image below so everyone can see our wonderful second line!)

Details: Today is 7dp5dt. I took a test at 5a and didn't see a line immediately so I put it off to the side. 45 minutes later, I decided to look at it again and saw a VERY faint, pink second line. DH and I couldn't figure out if it was an evap or a real line, so I went ahead and did another test. This time we checked it at 5 minutes (the latest the instructions say to read it) and again there was a very faint second line. So definitely an early :bfp:. We're just so amazed and totally blown away right now!


----------



## bunyhuny

Jessica- Welcome, hunny! Lots of luck to you.<3



bizzibii said:


> *Bunny* - There is still time to get your BFP, are you testing with FRER's? Where abouts in Czech are you , if you don't mind me asking ?

We are in Prague. :) They don't sell FRER's here, just whatever the local thing is. But turns out they are sensitive enough! :happydance:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Just got my day 3 embryo report. All 6 embryos are 8 cells. We have 4 grade 1 embryos and 2 grade 2 embryos. Out next report comes on biopsy day (day 5). They are also unfreezing our 2 frozen ones for the biopsy, and then everything will be frozen after. [-o&lt;

Congrats on the great day 3 report. :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh congrats buny!!!


----------



## Izabela

Congrats!!! This is definitely positive. Yay first BFP on this site!


----------



## Izabela

I think will be following my natural cycle... So around the end of this month.
Finger cross for everybody. X


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny said:


> We got our :bfp:!!!!!! It is SUPER faint, but it is definitely there. (DH upped the contrast on the image below so everyone can see our wonderful second line!)
> 
> Details: Today is 7dp5dt. I took a test at 5a and didn't see a line immediately so I put it off to the side. 45 minutes later, I decided to look at it again and saw a VERY faint, pink second line. DH and I couldn't figure out if it was an evap or a real line, so I went ahead and did another test. This time we checked it at 5 minutes (the latest the instructions say to read it) and again there was a very faint second line. So definitely an early :bfp:. We're just so amazed and totally blown away right now!

That's fantastic news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Izabela said:


> I think will be following my natural cycle... So around the end of this month.
> Finger cross for everybody. X

Good luck, Izabela!


----------



## Serenyx

Congratulations bunyhuny!! :happydance: I think I would be too scared to test and keep on wondering if it was hcg left in my system from the trigger :blush:

The embryologist just phoned with our day 3 update. All have divided but some better than others. Of the 7, only 4 are where they would expect them to be at this time (between 6 and 8 cells). One is a 10 cell embryo which she said is a bit fast but looks fine. Of the other two, they think one is a 10 cell but it is fragmenting so they don't think that one will make it and the other is a 3 cell which they think has stopped dividing.

Since they can't decide which is the best they have provisionally decided on a day 5 transfer depending on the outcome of my scan this afternoon (because I hyper stimulated they need to check I would be ok for a transfer).

They did warn me that none might make it to blast stage but that is a risk we will have to take :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Serenyx said:


> Congratulations bunyhuny!! :happydance: I think I would be too scared to test and keep on wondering if it was hcg left in my system from the trigger :blush:
> 
> The embryologist just phoned with our day 3 update. All have divided but some better than others. Of the 7, only 4 are where they would expect them to be at this time (between 6 and 8 cells). One is a 10 cell embryo which she said is a bit fast but looks fine. Of the other two, they think one is a 10 cell but it is fragmenting so they don't think that one will make it and the other is a 3 cell which they think has stopped dividing.
> 
> Since they can't decide which is the best they have provisionally decided on a day 5 transfer depending on the outcome of my scan this afternoon (because I hyper stimulated they need to check I would be ok for a transfer).
> 
> They did warn me that none might make it to blast stage but that is a risk we will have to take :flower:

With my first cycle, we had four embryos. All four were where they should be on day 3, and all made it to day 5 blasts. I'm telling you this because I'm sure your embryos will do great. :hugs: Nonetheless, I will still wish you the best of luck! :dust:


----------



## bunyhuny

Serenyx- I've read that blastocysts are up to twice as likely to implant, so that is great news!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Scan went great. I'm ready to trigger!!

Had about 20 lead follies varying between 12 and 21. Hope the small ones catch up by EC on wed!!

xxx


----------



## Rurin

hey just realised I never updated in here, but just for your first page...

Sadly none of our eggs fertilised and we are out :-(

Docs have no clue why as eggs and sperm looked good and been advised if we go again they will do ICSI next time.

I hope the rest of you do much better with many BFPs - not sure when our WTF appointment is, waiting for the nurse to ring - but if/when we cycle again, we've used up our nhs go so will be paying.

hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh I'm so sorry. Did they just do straight IVF then?

xx


----------



## Rurin

yeah as there wasn't an obvious reason not to. 

From endless googling (I swear there's not a link left on the internet with zero fertilisation that I've not clicked!) it seems in the States a fair few clinics don't even bother with IVF because this happens in 10-15% of IVFs!! 

It's much much rarer with ICSI and have found quite a few stories of success 2nd time round with ICSI, but also a fair few of people on their 4,5,6th cycles having low fert and no joy. 

All I can do is keep hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones. Thankfully in a way, we don't have tons of money so trying loads of cycles just not an option for us - so if the next one doesn't work, then we'll stop treatments and start looking at adoption. But we're a little way from that yet.


----------



## Mrs. T

bunyhuny that is awesome!!!

Rurin I am so sorry to hear honey. :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Hi! Our clinic is an ICSI no matter what clinic. I asked about it and my Doctor explained exactly that scenario that with straight IVF sometimes none fertilize even though there is no male factor and that's why they ICSI everyone. 

I had my retrieval Saturday. They retrieved 21 and 20!!!!! fertilized! Unfortunately my clinic doesn't provide info how they are doing until day 5 right before transfer! Trying to decide between transferring 1 or 2. We were set on 1 but doubts are starting to creep up!


----------



## bizzibii

*BUNY* - CONGRATS ! Hope the line get's darker and darker each day :happydance:

*Jessica *- Welcome

*Sunshine * - I am feeling fine, the pressure in the abdomen stopped, which is great, my boobs are sore . I work in a pre-school and with my hormones all over the place I cried reading "The snail and the whale" to the kids today. it was quite funny ;-).I have been told to test 16 days after the ER which I think is the 10.09. I have however ordered a life time supply of Frer's ( well only 4 ) plus I think I have 4 at home so I might start early ... you know... To test the trigger out :winkwink:

*Rurin*- I am so so so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

4magpies said:


> Hey girls. Scan went great. I'm ready to trigger!!

Great news!!



Rurin said:


> Sadly none of our eggs fertilised and we are out :-(

So sorry to hear this :( I hope you do have another go with ICSI and that it works for you.

My scan this afternoon didn't go so great. Apparently I have developed moderate OHSS so they want me to take the rest of the week off work and relax. If there is no improvement by Wednesday then we won't be able to transfer :(


----------



## JessicaG121

Bunny- congratulations! I'm so excited for you!

Ruin- I'm sorry. :( my doc is also an ICSI or nothing clinic. The success rates are significantly higher. He's also trying to move to 100% FET because of increased success. ICSI+embryo scan+FET=80% success rates


----------



## Mrs. T

My clinic called and updated me on the status of my day 3 embies. There were three originally but one arrested overnight last night. I still have two and I think the nurse said they are nine cell and doing well. I don't know why I didn't get a 3dt since I only have a couple of them but I am doing a 5dt (Wednesday) which can't come fast enough.


----------



## sunshine8

bunyhuny said:


> We got our :bfp:!!!!!! It is SUPER faint, but it is definitely there. (DH upped the contrast on the image below so everyone can see our wonderful second line!)
> 
> Details: Today is 7dp5dt. I took a test at 5a and didn't see a line immediately so I put it off to the side. 45 minutes later, I decided to look at it again and saw a VERY faint, pink second line. DH and I couldn't figure out if it was an evap or a real line, so I went ahead and did another test. This time we checked it at 5 minutes (the latest the instructions say to read it) and again there was a very faint second line. So definitely an early :bfp:. We're just so amazed and totally blown away right now!

Many many congratulation bunyhuny, so happy for you. Gives all of us hope. Hugs


----------



## sunshine8

Rurin, so sorry darling, but keep your hope up, things will work out the next time Hugs.

Mrs. T, good luck with you EC on Wednesday. Keeping my FX that all goes smooth and well for you.

Bizzbii, I know the feeling , crying at the drop of hat. But glad that the pain for you has subsided. so will you be testing on 10 sep or before? I just feel so incredibly tired.


----------



## Izabela

TeeinAZ said:


> I have my Trigger tonight and my EC Thursday morning.
> 
> ANy of you ladies have "free fluid" in your scans toward the end of stims?




Rurin said:


> yeah as there wasn't an obvious reason not to.
> 
> From endless googling (I swear there's not a link left on the internet with zero fertilisation that I've not clicked!) it seems in the States a fair few clinics don't even bother with IVF because this happens in 10-15% of IVFs!!
> 
> It's much much rarer with ICSI and have found quite a few stories of success 2nd time round with ICSI, but also a fair few of people on their 4,5,6th cycles having low fert and no joy.
> 
> All I can do is keep hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones. Thankfully in a way, we don't have tons of money so trying loads of cycles just not an option for us - so if the next one doesn't work, then we'll stop treatments and start looking at adoption. But we're a little way from that yet.

Rurin really sorry to hear you story, but I think ICSI should work for you. I think I had the same problem as you. I had 9 eggs shared 4 and out of my 4 mature only 2 fertilized through IVF with sperm donor. I asked the clinic why since in previous 3 cycles with ICSI with my DH sperm (extracted from the testi - immature and low morphology, no mobility, not suitable for IVF) we had better fertilisation rate. Lister Hospital believes the egg shell is too taught as the sperm were not sticking around the eggs. They recommended ICSI in the future and was something they have not known before even I had lots of tests for egg donation. I was also led to believe that the person I donated to had a better fertilization report with ICSI.
Once you have some fertilized you should get your growing embie. My husband report showed that he had only one twitching sperm and we had an 7 weeks 3 day ectopic pregnancy with heart beat out of a 4BB blastocit. Unfortunately for us the changes to found a lucky sperm are so low we decided after 3 fresh and one frozen with low quality embys to cut the wait and pain and moved to donor.

Wish you also the luck with next cycle. X


----------



## adroplet

Mrs. T said:


> adroplet, any word?

My ET was cancelled. 
Turns out I have OHSS and still have fluid in my ovaries. Also, my estrogen level tripled in 2 days. I still feel like crap. So we decided to freeze our embabies and wait till my next cycle and see if everything comes back to normal. Dr also said if we had gone thru with ET and It was successful, my OHSS would have gotten worse. We'd rather not risk it.
The good news is that he gave me a report this morning. Ready? We have 11 all grade A embabies. Even the Dr was surprised and joked I could keep producing them to sell -what a douche. 
So we are happy about that. All will be frozen for when my body gets back to normal.

I hope everyone else here has better news.


----------



## adroplet

Buny - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. T

adroplet sorry to hear you have to wait now for ET and on your OHSS. Congrats on perfect embryos! Hope it all works out next cycle!


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats Buny!!!

Good luck Serenyx! I hope you start to feel better soon and that you are able to go ahead with the transfer.

Yay Magpies! Good luck with ER.

Rurin, I am so so sorry. I hope the doc is able to give you some answers and that you are able to do another attempt. 

Congrats Allika! Those are great numbers.

Good luck Mrs T. Praying those embabies hang in there!

Adroplet, so sorry you have to wait on the transfer, but WOW! Those are some great embabies you've got there! I hope you continue to get better and will be able to do ET soon.


----------



## sunshine1217

Can I join you guys? I have a son from IVF Jan 2012, now he is 10 months and I want to have another one. I am currently going through FET, it is much less involved than IVF but I know I will need support as this is a very emotional journey regardless. My current dilemma is whether to transfer 1 or 2 embryos. I have 1 hatching blast, and 2 early blasts. the 2 early blasts are frozen together so if I put in 1 blast and 1 early, I would have to thaw all 3. I think we will go with putting in just the single hatching blast. :shrug: Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Can I join you guys? I have a son from IVF Jan 2012, now he is 10 months and I want to have another one. I am currently going through FET, it is much less involved than IVF but I know I will need support as this is a very emotional journey regardless. My current dilemma is whether to transfer 1 or 2 embryos. I have 1 hatching blast, and 2 early blasts. the 2 early blasts are frozen together so if I put in 1 blast and 1 early, I would have to thaw all 3. I think we will go with putting in just the single hatching blast. :shrug: Any thoughts ladies?

Welcome! I don't know what grades the embryos are, but if it was me, I'm not sure that I'd want to unfreeze all 3 at once. I'd consider unfreezing the blast and transferring that, and saving the two early blasts that were frozen together for a second FET in the future. Just a though...

That said, when we do our FET next month, I plan on transferring two if the numbers make sense once we get our genetic test results back.

Good luck!


----------



## sunshine8

Bunyhuny, are you having any symptoms or had any? 
Today is my 5dp3dt, and I feel nothing. woke up this morning with the feeling that I am out and this won't work for me. With my heavy heart at work :(.

Hugs to all my lovely ladies.


----------



## 4magpies

Ah don't give up sunshine. 

AFM I am so excited today. Far too excited!

Feels wierd not having to do any injections today? Lost my sense of purpose. 

xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi sunshine I'm 2 days behind u at 3dp3dt 
This wait is killing me slowly! 
4magpie good luck I def wasnt excited before I went in! Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I've had a lot of operations and I quite enjoy GA and sedation. I'm wierd I know!

xx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi sunshine I'm 2 days behind u at 3dp3dt
> This wait is killing me slowly!
> 4magpie good luck I def wasnt excited before I went in! Xxx



Hey Sammy, how are you doing, any symptoms yet? I just feel like crying, don't know why, can't work. I hope I can feel better soon.

4Magpie, good luck hun, great that you have a good state of mind---helps so much


----------



## Lucinda7981

sunshine8 said:


> Bunyhuny, are you having any symptoms or had any?
> Today is my 5dp3dt, and I feel nothing. woke up this morning with the feeling that I am out and this won't work for me. With my heavy heart at work :(.
> 
> Hugs to all my lovely ladies.

Well today is 4dp5dt and I don't feel any different...just cramping the first 2 days and that's it.


----------



## sunshine8

Lucinda7981 said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Bunyhuny, are you having any symptoms or had any?
> Today is my 5dp3dt, and I feel nothing. woke up this morning with the feeling that I am out and this won't work for me. With my heavy heart at work :(.
> 
> Hugs to all my lovely ladies.
> 
> Well today is 4dp5dt and I don't feel any different...just cramping the first 2 days and that's it.Click to expand...

Hey Lucinda, when you planning to do a HTP?


----------



## Lucinda7981

sunshine8 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Bunyhuny, are you having any symptoms or had any?
> Today is my 5dp3dt, and I feel nothing. woke up this morning with the feeling that I am out and this won't work for me. With my heavy heart at work :(.
> 
> Hugs to all my lovely ladies.
> 
> Well today is 4dp5dt and I don't feel any different...just cramping the first 2 days and that's it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lucinda, when you planning to do a HTP?Click to expand...

I will start tom as my clinic as not planning on doing beta until 10dp5dt and then again at 12dp5dt and not giving me results until the 2nd beta. So this being IVF 3 for me I need to know something before beta. When will you start testing?


----------



## bizzibii

Adroplet - sorry to hear you had to cancel but congrats on the embies. :happydance:

Sunshine - how are you feeling? I haven't got any symptoms either. I had period like cramps but that can mean both things, I know my boobs are sore from the progesterone so to be honest I guess we won't know until we start testing. I think i might start this Friday. I will be 8dp3dt. Its taking ages....:coffee:


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Hi everyone 

Went for bassline scan today and they have found a cyst on my right ovary so not starting injections tomorrow anymore :( :( :( feel so sad because me and my partner booked the time off and now I have to go back in two weeks to see if it has cleared and if not they give me tablets and then more waiting and if it still doesn't go then maybe an operation! He told me it doesn't look like I have pcos on the scan which is what they originally told me but then had a amh of above 67.9 which means I do I'm so confused! 

Hope everyone is okay 
Xxxxx


----------



## sunshine1217

bizzibbi, period like cramps are exactly when I had when I got preggers with my first. In fact, I was getting BNF's until I had the cramps that that same night, I got a BFP. It was 4dp5dt in fact.


----------



## sekky

ChloeNicolle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Went for bassline scan today and they have found a cyst on my right ovary so not starting injections tomorrow anymore :( :( :( feel so sad because me and my partner booked the time off and now I have to go back in two weeks to see if it has cleared and if not they give me tablets and then more waiting and if it still doesn't go then maybe an operation! He told me it doesn't look like I have pcos on the scan which is what they originally told me but then had a amh of above 67.9 which means I do I'm so confused!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay
> Xxxxx

Sorry Chloe. Weren't you on BCP? I guess BCP is to prevent cyst. Hoping it disappear on it own.:hugs:

Hey everyone.

Bunny is the BFP official yet? When is your BETA?


----------



## Hanawanabump

Thinking of everyone, hope your all ok, and those on 2 ww aren't going too crazy. I'm on day 3 of buserelin, haven't been sleeping very well, and I've had a different reaction every day :-/ day 1 - bruised straight away, day 2 - mega itchy after, day 3 - painful when buserelin going in, and started with stomach cramps about 10mins later, like AF pains. Strange!:wacko:

Anyone else had/having symptoms? Xx


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> Adroplet - sorry to hear you had to cancel but congrats on the embies. :happydance:
> 
> Sunshine - how are you feeling? I haven't got any symptoms either. I had period like cramps but that can mean both things, I know my boobs are sore from the progesterone so to be honest I guess we won't know until we start testing. I think i might start this Friday. I will be 8dp3dt. Its taking ages....:coffee:

Hey Bizzbii, feeling much better now, was miserable in the morning. This is much harder than I thought. I read on net that for three day transfer the implantation takes place on days 4 of transfer- so it should have been on Monday and continued today for us, after couple of days the hcg in the blood starts to rise. I was hoping to test on coming Saturday or sunday....but so scared, nonetheless it will be what it will be. 

Keep me posted on your progress.....


----------



## sekky

Hanawanabump said:


> Thinking of everyone, hope your all ok, and those on 2 ww aren't going too crazy. I'm on day 3 of buserelin, haven't been sleeping very well, and I've had a different reaction every day :-/ day 1 - bruised straight away, day 2 - mega itchy after, day 3 - painful when buserelin going in, and started with stomach cramps about 10mins later, like AF pains. Strange!:wacko:
> 
> Anyone else had/having symptoms? Xx

I did take busereline with no reaction at all. Just took my 20th shot


----------



## ChloeNicolle

sekky said:


> ChloeNicolle said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Went for bassline scan today and they have found a cyst on my right ovary so not starting injections tomorrow anymore :( :( :( feel so sad because me and my partner booked the time off and now I have to go back in two weeks to see if it has cleared and if not they give me tablets and then more waiting and if it still doesn't go then maybe an operation! He told me it doesn't look like I have pcos on the scan which is what they originally told me but then had a amh of above 67.9 which means I do I'm so confused!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay
> Xxxxx
> 
> Sorry Chloe. Weren't you on BCP? I guess BCP is to prevent cyst. Hoping it disappear on it own.:hugs:
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Bunny is the BFP official yet? When is your BETA?Click to expand...

I was on norethisterone for 10 days stopped on 30 and came on this morning then had the scan and seen the cyst he said it was 6 mm or cm I can't remember and if it was smaller he would of continued! :(

How you getting on?
Xxx


----------



## ababy4us

Buny!!! Need more POAS pics!!! :)


----------



## adroplet

ababy4us said:


> Buny!!! Need more POAS pics!!! :)

I agree, more pics!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Serenyx

Our cycle has been cancelled :( ET was scheduled for today but due to me developing OHSS I had to have a scan first. My OHSS had got worse (my ovaries are larger than they were on Monday and I have more free fluid) so they decided to cancel the cycle :(

I'm upset about this as you can imagine. We have 2 embryos which have reached the extended blastocyst stage which they will freeze and another 2 they will check again tonight to see if they can be frozen (normal blasts not extended so may not be suitable for freezing). The other 3 didn't make it to blast stage.

I'm not hopeful for a frozen cycle though as the results at the clinic I am using are a lot lower than fresh (47% success rate for fresh and only 18% success rate for frozen :( ).

I'm now on Cabergoline and Buserelin to try and control the OHSS.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm sorry sereny. 

That must suck so bad. Hugs. 

Well I had EC today, I got 12 eggs. 6 for me, 6 for my recipient who I'm donating to so happy with that!

We are just doing straight IVF as OHs sperm was great. 

Fert report tomorrow morning. I'm on cabergoline and metodopramide to halt any OHSS.


----------



## bunyhuny

Serenyx- :hugs: Sorry it got cancelled, hun. 

4magpies- Yay! Congrats hunny! I hope you get a great report tomorrow!

UPDATE: So today is my first day online since my BFP on Monday morning. It's been a stressful few days to say the least. Beta results came back with hCG at 16, so the clinic will have me back in again next week to test again. Monday night I got some red spotting and terrible cramps along with a really sick stomach. Really thought that was the end of my BFP. Had pink spotting through yesterday morning, and stayed very sick all day yesterday. Last night I dreamt over and over that I retested and got BFN after BFN. Woke up this morning and got an almost negative test, but then realized by pee was really, really dilute. Didn't drink anything all morning and tested again at noon. Still very light, but normal line is back. I wish my clinic would let me come back today for a followup beta, but they said not until next week.

My BFP is slowly getting darker though and I will post more pics soon!

My symptoms started on 5dp5dt with nausea, fatigue, pressure in my uterus, as well as a total inability to think, and I've stayed that way since then. No puking though, so that's good.

hCG Results:

Monday:
VERY faint line on hpt with sensitivity of 10. No second line on hpt with sensitivity of 25.
Beta Results = 16

Tuesday:
Line is getting darker on hpt with sensitivity of 10. Still very light.

Wednesday:
Line is a bit darker on 10-sensitivity tests, but still very light.
Held pee for several hours and got a positive on a test with a sensitivity of 25!!


----------



## adroplet

So sorry Serenyx :hugs: 
I had the same exact thing happened to me this cycle. I feel like crap still, I don't know what 'normal' feels like anymore.
The cabergoline helps. I take it at night and I feel a tad bit better in the morning. I hope you feel better.


----------



## adroplet

Mrs T - Good luck today! Fingers crossed your ET goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Serenyx said:


> Our cycle has been cancelled :( ET was scheduled for today but due to me developing OHSS I had to have a scan first. My OHSS had got worse (my ovaries are larger than they were on Monday and I have more free fluid) so they decided to cancel the cycle :(
> 
> I'm upset about this as you can imagine. We have 2 embryos which have reached the extended blastocyst stage which they will freeze and another 2 they will check again tonight to see if they can be frozen (normal blasts not extended so may not be suitable for freezing). The other 3 didn't make it to blast stage.
> 
> I'm not hopeful for a frozen cycle though as the results at the clinic I am using are a lot lower than fresh (47% success rate for fresh and only 18% success rate for frozen :( ).
> 
> I'm now on Cabergoline and Buserelin to try and control the OHSS.

So sorry to hear that! These things never seem to run smoothly do they! Thinking of you, and your little embys!!! Xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Serenyx I am so sorry! I hope you feel better soon.

bunyhuny make sure to just take it easy and I pray your beta is really high next week.


----------



## Chickadeedee

:hi:Hi all!!
I have been silent since I first posted on the tread when it started... Had a hiccup in my PLANS (tore my ACL & meniscus - got in for surgery straight away and am already two weeks into recovery!!!) - so we postponed everything for a month.
I got my protocol and am picking up my meds on the 16th of September... So excited and nervous!!!!!! Hoping for major support :blush:
Here is what I've got so far:
OCP/Antagonist. Started bCP on 8/29. Will take last pill on 9/18. 
Once AF arrives (should be roughly 3 or 4 days later) I will start 450 units of Follistim. I will go in for ultrasounds and bloodwork over the next several days to see how my follicles are growing and to see if the dosage needs to be increased. 
When my lead follicle reaches 14mm, I will add in Ganirelix at 250 mcg and continue monitoring.
When my follies are ready, I will trigger with Ovidrel 250 mcg.
Then the day after ER I start progesterone - which is a gel "insert" (blech.. But whatever it takes!!).
I think the time frame is about a week+?? So ER will be sometime around 10/1ish. 
I honestly can't believe I am this close - the feeling is surreal....

Does this sound about right to everyone?? My med list has Ovidrel listed AND low dose hCG at 20 units, but I thought Ovidrel WAS the hCG?? Am I confused? :shrug:


----------



## bizzibii

*Serenyx* - I am so sorry you had to cancel. .:hugs:

*Sunshine 1217 *- I do hope the cramping is a good sign but I read It is common . Also its not constant or anything. It comes and goes and lasts only few minutes. 
What does FET'a involves? do you also have to take injections or something ? I know depending on your embryo thy put it either 3 or 5 days after ovulation but that is where my knowledge ends . 

*Sunshine 8 *- I am scared too. I keep thinking to myself if it hadnt worked for over 5 years why would it work now? I am already thinking of the FET. I have 8 frozen babies so I am wondering if I can do it every month for the next 8 months. I have my FRERa tests arriving tomorrow, so I will start testing Friday. 

*Buny* - Congrats on your second BFP. :hugs: 

*4magpies* - Congats on your 6 eggs , let's hope they all fertilise.


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck Chickadeedee! :)


----------



## Izabela

Serenyx said:


> Our cycle has been cancelled :( ET was scheduled for today but due to me developing OHSS I had to have a scan first. My OHSS had got worse (my ovaries are larger than they were on Monday and I have more free fluid) so they decided to cancel the cycle :(
> 
> I'm upset about this as you can imagine. We have 2 embryos which have reached the extended blastocyst stage which they will freeze and another 2 they will check again tonight to see if they can be frozen (normal blasts not extended so may not be suitable for freezing). The other 3 didn't make it to blast stage.
> 
> I'm not hopeful for a frozen cycle though as the results at the clinic I am using are a lot lower than fresh (47% success rate for fresh and only 18% success rate for frozen :( ).
> 
> I'm now on Cabergoline and Buserelin to try and control the OHSS.

So sorry to hear. I feel you pain had mine canceled due to early ovulation and the lining was affected by the increase in progesterone.
But you have 2 great last frozen and maybe 2 more. Why your clinic results between frozen and fresh are so different. If you don't mind me asking what clinic do you use.


----------



## kellyjohnson

I am 3 weeks into ivf have my first follicle scan tomorrow.. 
husband has low and immobility sperm I have the all clear xx


----------



## Plex

Hiya all, my internets down at the moment so am just checking in on my mobile which is difficult lolol wanted to update that I get my meds on Fri am :happydance: hope eveyones well? I can't seem to do much apart from post :( xxx


----------



## Mrs. T

Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!


----------



## ababy4us

Mrs. T said:


> Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!

YAY!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Hey bunny. Hang in there darling, everything is going to be ok.

Congrats Mrs. T. You must be so thrilled

Hey buddy(Ababy4us) how are you? Still starting stimm this week?

Hey everyone.

AFM am going for baseline tomorrow and hopefully starting stimm if all looks good.


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Hiya all, my internets down at the moment so am just checking in on my mobile which is difficult lolol wanted to update that I get my meds on Fri am :happydance: hope eveyones well? I can't seem to do much apart from post :( xxx

Great you got your meds. Yay for starting soon x


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Hey bunny. Hang in there darling, everything is going to be ok.
> 
> Congrats Mrs. T. You must be so thrilled
> 
> Hey buddy(Ababy4us) how are you? Still starting stimm this week?
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> AFM am going for baseline tomorrow and hopefully starting stimm if all looks good.

Hey buddy :winkwink: doing okay, getting anxious. Should get my shipment of meds tomorrow and still on track for starting stimms on Saturday. Tonight is last night of BCP and that makes me :happydance: I hate the stuff, makes me :wacko:

How are you doing? Getting anxious too?


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks all - i'm still pretty upset but not much I can do about it. I have another scan on Friday to see if the OHSS is improving.



4magpies said:


> Well I had EC today, I got 12 eggs. 6 for me, 6 for my recipient who I'm donating to so happy with that!

Great news!



adroplet said:


> I had the same exact thing happened to me this cycle. I feel like crap still, I don't know what 'normal' feels like anymore.
> The cabergoline helps. I take it at night and I feel a tad bit better in the morning. I hope you feel better.

I'm sorry to hear you had the same :( As far as I am aware, as long as I respond to the meds, they will go straight into a frozen cycle as soon as I have had AF. I must admit I was a bit upset earlier to ask too many questions. I have been on Cabergoline for a week already (since I triggered) in order to try and prevent OHSS - but it obviously didn't prevent it :( I did have an oestradiol level of over 10K prior to trigger though.



Izabela said:


> So sorry to hear. I feel you pain had mine canceled due to early ovulation and the lining was affected by the increase in progesterone.
> But you have 2 great last frozen and maybe 2 more. Why your clinic results between frozen and fresh are so different. If you don't mind me asking what clinic do you use.

Oh that's a shame! :( How did you manage to ovulate early? Were you not on drugs preventing ovulation?

I don't mind at all - they are called Surrey IVF and are based at the Woking Nuffield Hospital. It is a private clinic but our PCT outsource their IVF treatment to them. Statistically they have one of the best success rates in the South-East, so i'm not sure why their results for frozen are so low :shrug: I have an appointment with our consultant booked for a couple of weeks time so I will ask him then. I know that often frozen cycles are a fair bit lower because the best eggs were put back during the fresh cycle and also that others don't survive the freeze/thaw or they are damaged in the process. However their results for the age bracket above mine (37-39) which you would expect to be lower are actually a fair bit higher :shrug:


----------



## Serenyx

Mrs. T said:


> Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!

Great news! So pleased for you :)


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies, 
Whew things have been moving fast!

Buny! YAY!! Im keeping you in my thoughts for that line to get darker and darker :)
Mrs T. Congrats on being PUPO! Way to go!
Sammy - Congrats on being PUPO

We have had a very intensive last week with bloodwork and tests all weekend and through today. I was supposed to do EC today, but over the weekend, they were saying it would be sat or sunday. I can't believe how long the last 10 days have felt - just taking forever. Im so bruised from the injections and just a bit of a mess!

When I saw my RE yesterday she said probably Sat or Sunday for EC. We also decided that we would move from the EC right into another cycle and freeze the little guys. We have decided to do this because we want to do PGD (we're already doing ICSI) to make sure that the embies are good quality. Since I only have the liklihood of 6 follicles, we think we will do another cycle and then test all at once (it is 5K each time, and quantity does not matter, so testing more at once will be a cost effective way to increase the little guys we select from). We are hoping this is going to give us the most options. We so want our little one, and soon!

I'm a bit looped at the idea of going for another cycle right away (how long do you wait to start meds again?) but know I can do it, and hopefully will not kill my DH or self in process.

Just (just now!) got email that EC will be Friday, so one more night of meds, and then trigger tonight. Tomorrow im going to just chill (well I have to work a bit but then that is all)! Start doxy tomorrow. Wish me luck ladies. 

Henna


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck with EC Hennapop! :)


----------



## adroplet

Mrs T - yay! now you get to rest. :dust:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mrs. T - congrats!!!! FX for sticky beans!!!!


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hey bunny. Hang in there darling, everything is going to be ok.
> 
> Congrats Mrs. T. You must be so thrilled
> 
> Hey buddy(Ababy4us) how are you? Still starting stimm this week?
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> AFM am going for baseline tomorrow and hopefully starting stimm if all looks good.
> 
> Hey buddy :winkwink: doing okay, getting anxious. Should get my shipment of meds tomorrow and still on track for starting stimms on Saturday. Tonight is last night of BCP and that makes me :happydance: I hate the stuff, makes me :wacko:
> 
> How are you doing? Getting anxious too?Click to expand...

You bet I am and am full of nerves too. My appointment is less than two hours away.:wacko:


----------



## sunshine8

Mrs. T said:


> Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!


Woohoo welcome to PUPOhood Mrs.T. So glad for you.

Goodluck to all my lady friends who having their EC this week, stay calm and hydrated all will go well for you ladies. 

Bizzbii, hope you doing well buddy, I am thinking of testing tomorrow as well, lets compare notes tomorrow. GL.

Hugs to all my


----------



## sekky

Ok am good to go. Starting stimm right away


----------



## dovkav123

Hello,
We have one BFP on this thread and more we are expecting this and next week!
Good luck to Everyone who is EC, ET and is in TWW. IVF can be so stressful.
I advice you to check out this meditation video made by the fertility clinic in New York. 
I just meditated. After breathing exercises I felt soo relaxed:cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WG-LnCmYwU


----------



## nlk

congrats for being PUPO, *Mrs T *and *sammy*! Hope you get your sticky beans!! :dust:

Good luck with EC, *henna*! It sounds like you're doing the right thing, with doing another cycle to give yourself the best eggs :thumbup:

*dovkav*, that video looks great. I am going to be attending a meditation group next week, I'm excited!

good luck with stimming *sekky*! Hope all goes well :flower:

GL with testing tomorrow *sunshine*! Can't wait for your update :happydance:

Phew! Sorry to anyone I've missed...I struggle to keep up with this thread :dohh: everyone is in completely different places in their cycle! But it looks as though we could have a lot of bfps in here soon!

I'm waiting on AF now, ready to start DR next Wednesday! I'm going to be DR for a while, though, because the clinic didn't realise my recipient had a holiday book :dohh: so I've been pushed back into October now. Just want to get started with everything!


----------



## Mrs. T

Sorry you have to wait longer nlk.


----------



## nlk

Mrs. T said:


> Sorry you have to wait longer nlk.

Thanks :) it sucks, but I guess it's not by much. Hopefully it's all worth the wait in the end!!


----------



## Hennapop

keep the faith NLK. 
Mrs. T - thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Mrs. T

dovkav123 said:


> Hello,
> We have one BFP on this thread and more we are expecting this and next week!
> Good luck to Everyone who is EC, ET and is in TWW. IVF can be so stressful.
> I advice you to check out this meditation video made by the fertility clinic in New York.
> I just meditated. After breathing exercises I felt soo relaxed:cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WG-LnCmYwU

I also like this one.

https://youtu.be/FSIh7tlEpvU


----------



## sunshine1217

bizzibii said:


> *Serenyx* - I am so sorry you had to cancel. .:hugs:
> 
> *Sunshine 1217 *- I do hope the cramping is a good sign but I read It is common . Also its not constant or anything. It comes and goes and lasts only few minutes.
> What does FET'a involves? do you also have to take injections or something ? I know depending on your embryo thy put it either 3 or 5 days after ovulation but that is where my knowledge ends .
> .

My cramps were very dull, comes and goes also. Fet has been pretty simple so far, I take estrogen for 2.5 weeks, go in for u/s every few days to make sure my lining is getting thicker and my e2 levels are high. They suppress my ovaries so I don't ovulate but you're right in terms of the timing, I do the transfer on a day that would be 5dpo, if I had ovulated. Then I take progesterone, same thing you guys do pretty much. 

Good luck! Keep me updated!


----------



## bizzibii

Sunshine 1217 - Sounds easy then ... When do you do the transfer ?:thumbup:

Sunshine 8 - did you test ? I did ... at 4 am because my cat woke me up demanding food, anyway it was :bfn: :cry: , I am hoping I still have time to get my two lines as it's only 8dp3dt but I am already getting mentally ready for failure.


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> Sunshine 1217 - Sounds easy then ... When do you do the transfer ?:thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - did you test ? I did ... at 4 am because my cat woke me up demanding food, anyway it was :bfn: :cry: , I am hoping I still have time to get my two lines as it's only 8dp3dt but I am already getting mentally ready for failure.


Hello Bizzibii, I did 3 test this morning at and interval of 1 hour each  , two of them had a very faint line(just a hint of second line), and in the last one it was BFN. so I really don't know what to make of it. In the first two perhaps it was the residual hcg from the trigger shot . I really don't know. Feeling very sick.

Just hang in there hon, its only 8dp, in actuality the hcg should start pouring in the blood from 10dp. hopefully this will get better for us. I am so much exhausted with this entire things :(.

Take care and hugs. Keep me posted.


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine8 said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine 1217 - Sounds easy then ... When do you do the transfer ?:thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - did you test ? I did ... at 4 am because my cat woke me up demanding food, anyway it was :bfn: :cry: , I am hoping I still have time to get my two lines as it's only 8dp3dt but I am already getting mentally ready for failure.
> 
> 
> Hello Bizzibii, I did 3 test this morning at and interval of 1 hour each  , two of them had a very faint line(just a hint of second line), and in the last one it was BFN. so I really don't know what to make of it. In the first two perhaps it was the residual hcg from the trigger shot . I really don't know. Feeling very sick.
> 
> Just hang in there hon, its only 8dp, in actuality the hcg should start pouring in the blood from 10dp. hopefully this will get better for us. I am so much exhausted with this entire things :(.
> 
> Take care and hugs. Keep me posted.[/QUOT
> 
> Or maybe the concentration of the HCG wasn't high enough... I mean it was the third one . The trigger shot should be out of ur system by now. ( I know mine is ) . So If I were you I would be happy and very positive :hugs:
> 
> well apart from crying I will spend my day off trying to clean my house :cry:
> 
> I am hoping yours gets darker tomorrow and mine will start appearing . I hate it because deep down I was really hoping it will work this time :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine 1217 - Sounds easy then ... When do you do the transfer ?:thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - did you test ? I did ... at 4 am because my cat woke me up demanding food, anyway it was :bfn: :cry: , I am hoping I still have time to get my two lines as it's only 8dp3dt but I am already getting mentally ready for failure.
> 
> 
> Hello Bizzibii, I did 3 test this morning at and interval of 1 hour each  , two of them had a very faint line(just a hint of second line), and in the last one it was BFN. so I really don't know what to make of it. In the first two perhaps it was the residual hcg from the trigger shot . I really don't know. Feeling very sick.
> 
> Just hang in there hon, its only 8dp, in actuality the hcg should start pouring in the blood from 10dp. hopefully this will get better for us. I am so much exhausted with this entire things :(.
> 
> Take care and hugs. Keep me posted.[/QUOT
> 
> Or maybe the concentration of the HCG wasn't high enough... I mean it was the third one . The trigger shot should be out of ur system by now. ( I know mine is ) . So If I were you I would be happy and very positive :hugs:
> 
> well apart from crying I will spend my day off trying to clean my house :cry:
> 
> I am hoping yours gets darker tomorrow and mine will start appearing . I hate it because deep down I was really hoping it will work this time :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again Bizzbii,
> 
> I hope that is the case. The things is I was unable to sleep after 3 last night, was twisting and turning, then at 5 I took one test , again at 6 when I got up to take my progesterone I took another test they both has very faint line, but the line did not come immediately it came after a while. The third one I took was at 9, but I did not drink a thing, only had a banana. But that is negative.....ohhh this must make me look so crazy :p, some testing freak...
> I feel very down, and the worst part is that this is having quite an effect on my work outcome.
> I really hope that you get a positive tomorrow, don't loose hope yet as its still too early. Will you be testing more today? me at home too, trying to work from home. keep me posted. These forms are my only solace right now. Thanks for listening. HugsClick to expand...


----------



## bunyhuny

Sunshine 8 - I've got my FX'd for those barely there lines to become nice, obvious lines for you very soon. <3 



bizzibii said:


> Sunshine 1217 - Sounds easy then ... When do you do the transfer ?:thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - did you test ? I did ... at 4 am because my cat woke me up demanding food, anyway it was :bfn: :cry: , I am hoping I still have time to get my two lines as it's only 8dp3dt but I am already getting mentally ready for failure.

You are still really, really early Bizzi. Don't give up hope just yet. <3

I got a negative on 6dp 5dt (so 11 "dpo, which is the same as 8dp3dt). I got a hint of line on an ultra sensitive, 10mIU/ml sensitivity, the next day that could hardly be seen. I didn't get a positive on a 25 mIU/ml sensitivity test until two days later. I think normal tests are the 25 ones. Some normal tests are even 50mIU/ml. If I had any of those, I couldn't have possibly gotten a positive on one of them until today- 11dp5dt (16 dpo).


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Sunshine 8 - I've got my FX'd for those barely there lines to become nice, obvious lines for you very soon. <3
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine 1217 - Sounds easy then ... When do you do the transfer ?:thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - did you test ? I did ... at 4 am because my cat woke me up demanding food, anyway it was :bfn: :cry: , I am hoping I still have time to get my two lines as it's only 8dp3dt but I am already getting mentally ready for failure.
> 
> You are still really, really early Bizzi. Don't give up hope just yet. <3
> 
> I got a negative on 6dp 5dt (so 11 "dpo, which is the same as 8dp3dt). I got a hint of line on an ultra sensitive, 10mIU/ml sensitivity, the next day that could hardly be seen. I didn't get a positive on a 25 mIU/ml sensitivity test until two days later. I think normal tests are the 25 ones. Some normal tests are even 50mIU/ml. If I had any of those, I couldn't have possibly gotten a positive on one of them until today- 11dp5dt (16 dpo).Click to expand...

Are you still testing Buny?


----------



## bunyhuny

Beta today was only 22, so we're losing this one. Going to see my doctor on Monday. This is really, really hard.


----------



## Mrs. T

Oh bunyhuny I am so so sorry sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## nlk

Oh bunyhuny I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Buny - omg im so sorry hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Plex

Quick post:

My internets now back up and running, cant catch up on all the posts now but will only be able to in 4hrs - I hope u r all doing as well as can be expected lots of love to u all xxx

My meds arrived this morning!! Sorted through it all and have only 4 northisterone tabs left to take then wait for af to show up :happydance:


----------



## bizzibii

bunyhuny said:


> Beta today was only 22, so we're losing this one. Going to see my doctor on Monday. This is really, really hard.

Oh buny, I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

Ohhh Bunyhuny, this seems to be a really bad day, I feel your pain darling. I read somewhere, that for some women beta rises very slowly in very early days....could that be the case? Hugs and take care of yourself.


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Beta today was only 22, so we're losing this one. Going to see my doctor on Monday. This is really, really hard.

I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Hey buddy (sekky) How are stimms going?


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> Hey buddy (sekky) How are stimms going?

Am fine. Day two of stimm today and no side effect yet. My first follie check is Tuesday (10th).

Bunny your beta is still rising, why are you concluding you are losing it? So sorry for the roller coaster you are in right now:hugs::hugs:


Plex yay:happydance: for your meds. Not long till you get things started.

Nlk sorry about the delay. Hopefully it's going to be worth in the end:hugs:

Mrs T congrats on been PUPO. Fx for a sticky bean.

Bibizzi and sunshine hang in there darlings. Praying you see the second line soon.

Izabella and prayerful How are you doing?

Sorry if I forgot anyone. So hard to remember everything going on here:dohh:


----------



## sunshine8

Dear bunyhuny, I was reading on the net regarding HCG level and found this article. It say that level between 5-25, can increase. I am praying with all my heart right now that your beta doubles and triples soon.... Take rest, hopefully things will turn and out fine hun. :hugs:


Here is the link: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-numbers-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## flagirlie7

Sorry Bunny :( maybe there's still hope!!

Just wanted to send a lil update on us here... I decided to postpone our cycle to November, as we were cutting it too close for October (actually a week past), and all the additional tests (blood work for inf. diseases, mock, SIS and possible 3-D U/S) would have to be jammed in the next three weeks, and also consent signing forms appt. (currently schedules for 10/1) and injection class as well (will be 10/16). Not great for work. This way I will:
a) have more time to decide on financing
b) start eating healthy (healthier) and exercise - coming this Monday
c) not stress and rush
d) not be suspiciously missing from work too much (some ppl know but not all)

I also found out I will be on lupron so I am guessing long protocol?? I think that's good, considering I have PCOS, no? Not excited about # of shots.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I haven't been able to catch up on all of the posts, but I see that Buny needs one of these :hugs:

Our embryos were biopsied earlier this week. I'm waiting for my doctor to get back to me to let me know how many were biopsied and to confirm our number of frozen embryos. The results take about 8-10 days to come back, so I'm hoping that we will have the results by next Friday.

I hope that everyone is doing ok. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Buny :hugs:, I really hope your numbers catch up.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Looks like we lost two out of our 6 embryos from our fresh cycle, but it sounds like our two frozen embryos survived the thaw/biopsy/freeze. We have 6 embryos waiting for us on ice while we wait for the PGS results for all of them. I think we get those next week. I'm praying that most if not all of them are normal. I really want more than one child without doing all of this again. [-o&lt;


----------



## Plex

*Disney* - Can I ask why you drink the water with electrolytes? And how often do you drink it? Im really hoping for great news about the biopsy hun xx

*Serenyx* - Sorry to hear about the Ohss - how are you feeling now hun?:hugs: xx

*Rurin* - Im so sorry about this cycle hun :hugs: I really hope u get some answers and the ICSI does the trick for you xx

*Sunshine1217* - Good luck with ur FET!! The success rates for hatching blasts are really good - i'd go for that one :thumbup: xx

*Sunshine8* - How r u doing hun? xx

*Chloe* - Hope the cyst goes away asap :hugs: Whens ur check up scan scheduled for? xx

*Henna* - Sounds like a good plan if not a bit exhausting for you physically and mentally, it will be worth it to get the best eggies possible hun! :hugs: xx

*Adrop* - Sorry to hear about the ohss :hugs: hope ur feeling better soon xx

*Mrs T, Bizzi, Sammy* - Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance: xx

Sorry if ive missed anyone :hugs: xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Plex. :hugs:

Water with electrolytes is recommended after ER to prevent OHSS. Though I wasn't necessarily a risk for OHSS, my doctor did say that it would help flush the excess water that your body retains from the meds/procedure, and it helps with the bloating feeling after ER, too.

We bought a case of Propel water. I drank a lot of water the day of the ER and for several days after.


----------



## Plex

Thanks for that :D I'll look to see if i can get something similar in the uk. Does it taste funny or just like water? xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Thanks for that :D I'll look to see if i can get something similar in the uk. Does it taste funny or just like water? xx

This is the American website for the water that I drink. Im not sure if it's available in the UK. https://www.propelzero.com

A lot of sports drinks here have electrolytes in them. The flavor of this one is slightly sweet but not too strong. :)


----------



## Plex

Thanks! I will probably try a sports drink, have been looking online for the other but its registering as out of stock on the main site i use :( will look at the link though :) xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

BFN for me :/


----------



## Mrs. T

I am really sorry Lucinda7981! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Lucinda :hugs: what dpt are u hun? xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm so sorry Lucinda7981. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Congrats to all of the successful ladies!:happydance:

Hugs to those struggling or in limbo. :hug:

As for me, I'm just waiting for AF so I can start the process. The dr has prescribed follistim and menopar. I've been trying to find the best prices, but I'm finding there are no best prices. :shrug:


----------



## Plex

menopur is bloomin expensive :( xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Jessica. I went with Freedom Fertility for my meds. I don't know how their prices compare to other places, but I found them to be very fast and convenient. They have their out of pocket prices posted on their website.


----------



## Prayerful

Chloe - So sorry about the cyst. I literally had cysts every other cycle for nearly a year when I first started TTC. It is so frustrating to have to go through. I hope the cysts resolve quickly and you are able to get started again soon. :hugs:

Serenyx - Sorry about your cancelled cycle. I'm glad you at least have some frosties though. 

Congrats on the EC, magpies! Have you heard an update yet on how your embabies are doing?

Hi Chickadee! I hope you are recovering well from surgery. 

Congratulations on being PUPO, Mrs. T!

Buny - I am so sorry. :hugs:

Disney - Good luck with the PGS. I am very interested to hear the results. Praying it all goes well for you.

Sorry for the BFN Lucinda. :hugs:

AFM - My u/s went great today! I have 10 on the right and 11 on the left. And my estradiol was 36.3, so I am actually fully suppressed!! (Last cycle they couldn't get my estradiol below 60-something.) I get to start stims tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Prayerful. I had 4 fertilise, we just did standard ivf so that's 65% fert rate which is pretty average. 

Waiting to hear today how they're getting on and if we are having 3dt today or a 5dt on Monday. 

I've been up since 5am as can't sleep!!


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> *Serenyx* - Sorry to hear about the Ohss - how are you feeling now hun?:hugs:

A little bit better now thanks :flower: I have been scanned every two days and at one point on Thursday they were thinking I might have to go to hospital on a drip because I couldn't keep anything down, but thankfully that subsided. I have been signed off work until Monday when I have another scan and they will make the decision then. My Weds scan was worse than Monday but my scan yesterday showed that my ovaries are slowly starting to go down although i do still have quite a lot of free fluid. I have pretty much just been in bed!



Prayerful said:


> Serenyx - Sorry about your cancelled cycle. I'm glad you at least have some frosties though.

Thanks :flower: the embryologist called Thursday with an update and they managed to also freeze two others :) These other two weren't good quality but were just about ok to freeze. I asked about the grading and the 2 good ones we have are 5AA and 4BB, the other two that made it to blast stage are 5CB- and 4CB-. They aren't sure if those will survive the freezing process but they will try :)



> AFM - My u/s went great today! I have 10 on the right and 11 on the left. And my estradiol was 36.3, so I am actually fully suppressed!! (Last cycle they couldn't get my estradiol below 60-something.) I get to start stims tomorrow! :happydance:

Great news!! Good luck with the stimming :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> My meds arrived this morning!! Sorted through it all and have only 4 northisterone tabs left to take then wait for af to show up :happydance:

Great news Plex! Hopefully you will be starting soon then :)



Disneyfan88 said:


> Looks like we lost two out of our 6 embryos from our fresh cycle, but it sounds like our two frozen embryos survived the thaw/biopsy/freeze. We have 6 embryos waiting for us on ice while we wait for the PGS results for all of them. I think we get those next week. I'm praying that most if not all of them are normal. I really want more than one child without doing all of this again. [-o&lt;

6 is still a good number to survive to freezing! I hope the PGS results come back as normal on as many of he embryos as possible :flower:



Lucinda7981 said:


> BFN for me :/

So sorry to hear his Lucinda :( What dpt are you now? Is there any chance you tested too early?



4magpies said:


> Prayerful. I had 4 fertilise, we just did standard ivf so that's 65% fert rate which is pretty average.
> 
> Waiting to hear today how they're getting on and if we are having 3dt today or a 5dt on Monday.
> 
> I've been up since 5am as can't sleep!!

4/6 fertilised is a good number :) Fingers crossed they all make it x


----------



## Serenyx

bunyhuny said:


> Beta today was only 22, so we're losing this one. Going to see my doctor on Monday. This is really, really hard.

So sorry Buny :hugs: it is still showing a slow rise so you may not be completely out yet.


----------



## Plex

Serenyx said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> *Serenyx* - Sorry to hear about the Ohss - how are you feeling now hun?:hugs:
> 
> A little bit better now thanks :flower: I have been scanned every two days and at one point on Thursday they were thinking I might have to go to hospital on a drip because I couldn't keep anything down, but thankfully that subsided. I have been signed off work until Monday when I have another scan and they will make the decision then. My Weds scan was worse than Monday but my scan yesterday showed that my ovaries are slowly starting to go down although i do still have quite a lot of free fluid. I have pretty much just been in bed!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - Sorry about your cancelled cycle. I'm glad you at least have some frosties though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :flower: the embryologist called Thursday with an update and they managed to also freeze two others :) These other two weren't good quality but were just about ok to freeze. I asked about the grading and the 2 good ones we have are 5AA and 4BB, the other two that made it to blast stage are 5CB- and 4CB-. They aren't sure if those will survive the freezing process but they will try :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - My u/s went great today! I have 10 on the right and 11 on the left. And my estradiol was 36.3, so I am actually fully suppressed!! (Last cycle they couldn't get my estradiol below 60-something.) I get to start stims tomorrow! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Great news!! Good luck with the stimming :flower:Click to expand...

Glad to hear ur a bit better, its good that ur not having to go into work feeling so rough :hugs: - scary stuff though. Have they talked yet about when to do ur fet? Im wishing u a speedy recovery:hugs: xx

Ive now only got one northisterone tablet to take tonight then wait it out for af - hopefully be starting dr injections on tue!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Glad to hear ur a bit better, its good that ur not having to go into work feeling so rough :hugs: - scary stuff though. Have they talked yet about when to do ur fet? Im wishing u a speedy recovery:hugs: xx
> 
> Ive now only got one northisterone tablet to take tonight then wait it out for af - hopefully be starting dr injections on tue!! :happydance: xx

Thanks :)

No they haven't really discussed our FET yet. I have an appt. with the consultant in a week or two so I guess we will discuss how we proceed then.

Hope AF comes round fast for you (that sounds odd!! hoping that AF actually comes - most of the time on here we are all hoping it stays away :haha: ).


----------



## sunshine1217

Sorry to hear Buny! :(

Are you guys eating pineapple cores? I ate like 4 of them when I did IVF and plan to with the FET as well. I'm not sure if it does anything but since I got one last time, I want to do it again this time. :haha:

My FET is Thursday so T-5....I start doing progesterone today. So my hubby's like how long will you be doing progesterone? I said, hopefully a while b/c that would mean I'm preggers. His response was, "Can we have :sex: before you put it in?" LOL...


----------



## Plex

Serenyx& sunshine1217 - u both made me :haha: 

Serenyx - Hope this next couple of weeks flies by for you :hugs: xx

Sunshine1217 - Im not keen on pineapple, but i have heard its good to take during ivf. Good luck for Thursday!! xx


----------



## Hennapop

Buny - still sending good thoughs your way.
Lucinda - hugs
Plex - good luck w meds

We had EC yesterday - 9 retrieved. 7 were mature and were fertilized then frozen.

Now, recovering. Very sore yesterday, slept all day, light dinner and just taking it easy today. Still taking Tylenol w codine. Took brief ride in car to go to gluten free bakery - I felt every bump!! I'm staying on the sofa the rest of the day.

Sent DH to market for coconut water Gatorade stool softener & prune juice. Romantic huh??


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disney - Good luck with the PGS. I am very interested to hear the results. Praying it all goes well for you.
> 
> 
> AFM - My u/s went great today! I have 10 on the right and 11 on the left. And my estradiol was 36.3, so I am actually fully suppressed!! (Last cycle they couldn't get my estradiol below 60-something.) I get to start stims tomorrow! :happydance:

Thanks! I'll keep you posted here. :)

Your antral follicle count is great! Congrats on starting stims today! Good luck!!



Serenyx said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like we lost two out of our 6 embryos from our fresh cycle, but it sounds like our two frozen embryos survived the thaw/biopsy/freeze. We have 6 embryos waiting for us on ice while we wait for the PGS results for all of them. I think we get those next week. I'm praying that most if not all of them are normal. I really want more than one child without doing all of this again. [-o&lt;
> 
> 6 is still a good number to survive to freezing! I hope the PGS results come back as normal on as many of he embryos as possible :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I hope that you are feeling better today and that your scan on Monday goes well.



sunshine1217 said:


> My FET is Thursday so T-5....I start doing progesterone today. So my hubby's like how long will you be doing progesterone? I said, hopefully a while b/c that would mean I'm preggers. His response was, "Can we have :sex: before you put it in?" LOL...

LOL -- my husband said the same thing to me when discussing when I start my progesterone again. :haha: Good luck on Thursday!! :hugs:



Hennapop said:


> We had EC yesterday - 9 retrieved. 7 were mature and were fertilized then frozen.
> 
> Now, recovering. Very sore yesterday, slept all day, light dinner and just taking it easy today. Still taking Tylenol w codine. Took brief ride in car to go to gluten free bakery - I felt every bump!! I'm staying on the sofa the rest of the day.
> 
> Sent DH to market for coconut water Gatorade stool softener & prune juice. Romantic huh??

I spent several days on the couch after my ER. Rest up and feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Hennapop said:


> Sent DH to market for coconut water Gatorade stool softener & prune juice. Romantic huh??


:haha: sorry that just made me laugh :D xxx


----------



## Prayerful

4magpies said:


> Prayerful. I had 4 fertilise, we just did standard ivf so that's 65% fert rate which is pretty average.
> 
> Waiting to hear today how they're getting on and if we are having 3dt today or a 5dt on Monday.
> 
> I've been up since 5am as can't sleep!!

That's a great fert rate. I'd be on pins and needles with anticipation too if I were in your shoes. Hopefully you find out soon (maybe you already have though)!



Serenyx said:


> A little bit better now thanks :flower: I have been scanned every two days and at one point on Thursday they were thinking I might have to go to hospital on a drip because I couldn't keep anything down, but thankfully that subsided. I have been signed off work until Monday when I have another scan and they will make the decision then. My Weds scan was worse than Monday but my scan yesterday showed that my ovaries are slowly starting to go down although i do still have quite a lot of free fluid. I have pretty much just been in bed!

Glad you are slowly starting to feel better. Yay for 2 extra frosties! :) Even if they don't make it, it is worth a try. And at least you still have the 2 other good ones.



Hope AF arrives soon Plex!




Hennapop said:


> We had EC yesterday - 9 retrieved. 7 were mature and were fertilized then frozen.
> 
> Sent DH to market for coconut water Gatorade stool softener & prune juice. Romantic huh??

Haha! Thanks for the laugh! Congrats on the great EC!



AFM - I started my stims today. Everything went great! I am so excited!!


----------



## bizzibii

Serenyx - I am glad you feeling better

As for the rest of you ladies, good luck with your cycles. 

I guess it's a :bfn: for me, I am 10dp3dt and my tests are still negative , I am using FRER so the second line should pop up by now. My clinic doesn't do BETA . They only ask you to come in for US at 6W if your home pregnancy test is positive. I guess I will just wait till 16dpER and do the final test - if negative stop the progesterone , wait for the af and start the FET. I have promised myself I will not start testing early next time. It absolutely killed me, I have been at home for 3 days in my pyjamas crying my eyes out . 

Sunshine 8 - How are you my cycle buddy? hope you got lots of :bfp: 's


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Bizzbii, nice to see your post hun. I have been testing since thrusday and all 4 days I have had a faint faint line, which shows up after 10 min (so not within the time range prescribed in the test). This morning, also it was very faint line, just like a trace, and I am wondering if it is an evaporation line. I take progesterone suppositories, so my urine has lot of residual progesterone oil....perhaps the faint line I see is the progesterone oil drying. 
I am using wondfo. 

My clinic also does no beta, they asked us to take a hpt and call them up with the result on 17 sep. 

I read on the net that some women show positive late, I hope that is the case for you buddy, especially if it is a boy, the hcg rise slowly.

I am feeling very down too. :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

OH sunshine I do hope that is the case and we do get our :bfp:'s but personally I don't think this month is THE MONTH for me anyway. When I had my natural miracle back in 2011 I didn't show positive on hpt until I was 10 late , but the moment I saw it I knew something was not right... it's weird and as I later found out the baby stopped growing at 5w5d which is when I did the test. My point is I think even If I do show the positive in few days I don't think it will stay positive for too long because I have that gut feeling again .

Maybe you should try a different test ? :hugs:That is what I am going to do in few days time.


----------



## bunyhuny

bizzibii- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

sunshine8- Sounds like the beginnings of a bfp to me. Only hCG can cause the color change of a line. DH went crazy researching hpt's when we got our super faint line and he told me: There is a protein on the test strip that bonds with hcg, and that makes the pink dye. No other hormone can bond with that protein. If there is pink, it is positive.

*UPDATE*

Well ladies- things are still totally up in the air. When we called in for our result this past Friday, the nurse said that going from 16 to only 22 meant the pregnancy was not viable and to see the doctor on Monday. So I e-mailed our doctor to schedule, and she said that, no, she wants another beta done on Monday and that we'll see her on Tuesday. VERY confusing because the nurse said we wouldn't be getting another beta. 

Then today, I decided to POAS, because I wanted to make sure the hCG was still fading. My results has been lighter on Thursday and Friday and I wanted to make sure they were still doing that. Now, here is where it is weird- the lines didn't just not get lighter, they got darker. 

Last week I had three brands of dipstick tests. I was getting positives on only two of them. One of them was supposed to be high sensitivity, but at no point last week was I getting any second line on it at all. Well, after I took the other tests today and saw a darker line, I decided to try that one. So next time I used the restroom, even though I'd already had a cup of juice, I used those and now the line I could never get to show up showed up IMMEDIATELY. So I thought maybe there was a difference between batches, so I tried a different Lot with my next pee, and that one showed up immediately as well!!!!

So, now DH and I have no idea at all what is going on. I don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time, it really does seem like hCG has increased a LOT. If everything does turn out fine, I am going to be so mad at that nurse for telling us that there was no chance at all for the pregnancy to be viable!

Anyway- beta is in the AM. Should have an answer tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello again Bizzbii, I have cried so much this morning that my head is reeling. Feeling so empty within. I also have this feeling that its not worked for me. I don't know how to come to terms with this. I really hope some miracle takes place in the next couple of days. Do you take progesterone pills or suppositories? 

take care , hugs


----------



## sunshine8

bunyhuny said:


> bizzibii- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> sunshine8- Sounds like the beginnings of a bfp to me. Only hCG can cause the color change of a line. DH went crazy researching hpt's when we got our super faint line and he told me: There is a protein on the test strip that bonds with hcg, and that makes the pink dye. No other hormone can bond with that protein. If there is pink, it is positive.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Well ladies- things are still totally up in the air. When we called in for our result this past Friday, the nurse said that going from 16 to only 22 meant the pregnancy was not viable and to see the doctor on Monday. So I e-mailed our doctor to schedule, and she said that, no, she wants another beta done on Monday and that we'll see her on Tuesday. VERY confusing because the nurse said we wouldn't be getting another beta.
> 
> Then today, I decided to POAS, because I wanted to make sure the hCG was still fading. My results has been lighter on Thursday and Friday and I wanted to make sure they were still doing that. Now, here is where it is weird- the lines didn't just not get lighter, they got darker.
> 
> Last week I had three brands of dipstick tests. I was getting positives on only two of them. One of them was supposed to be high sensitivity, but at no point last week was I getting any second line on it at all. Well, after I took the other tests today and saw a darker line, I decided to try that one. So next time I used the restroom, even though I'd already had a cup of juice, I used those and now the line I could never get to show up showed up IMMEDIATELY. So I thought maybe there was a difference between batches, so I tried a different Lot with my next pee, and that one showed up immediately as well!!!!
> 
> So, now DH and I have no idea at all what is going on. I don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time, it really does seem like hCG has increased a LOT. If everything does turn out fine, I am going to be so mad at that nurse for telling us that there was no chance at all for the pregnancy to be viable!
> 
> Anyway- beta is in the AM. Should have an answer tomorrow afternoon.


Hey darling buny, reading our post lifted my sour mood up, so nice to hear this very positive news from you. I read on the net that if it is a boy the hcg level rises slowly, so maybe that is the case for you. So happy for you girl. Take good rest.

Regarding my faint lines, the thing is it is colourless, there is defo a line but no colour. and this has been happening since last 4 days, which is wired, it should either disappear or get darker. I read that it could be the evaporation line. But I have ben using just one brand of test wondfo. I will try with another brand probably tomorrow.

:hugs: and take god care of yourself, baby dust to all


----------



## sekky

Sunshine8 and Bizzibii keeping everything crossed for both of you and praying things turn around. 

Bizzibii I know what you are going thru as I went thru same thing last cycle and I wish I can give you a hug. Just hang in there.xxxx


----------



## bunyhuny

sunshine8- Oh, hun. I'm sorry, I misunderstood. But don't give up hope until you try a different brand. If those tests you have are totally messed up, you could have a BFP and not even know it. I will be thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## sekky

Bunny wishing you all the very best with tomorrow's beta. I am still very hopeful this will work for you xoxo


----------



## MishC

Hi ladies

Last night I had EWCM but it was heavily blood stained (bright red). I wiped several times and the blood was always on the tissue paper.

Just checking this is normal??

I have had several water infections since July and im currently on antibiotics for one now. Apparently this time it's not a water infection because there are no proteins or keytones in my wee but there are traces of blood.

I was also thinking that if it was a water infection then their shouldn't be blood in the EWCM it should be in my wee.

I'm Due to start IVF in about 2 weeks (I get my medicine on Tuesday) so just wanting to make sure its not a cervical infection or something like that.


----------



## sunshine8

Thanks sekky doll , I hope so too that things turn out positive for us its hard at the moment to keep my cool :hugs:. 

Bunyhuny, many thanks again hun. what perplexes me is that when I was trying naturally, and take these htp test, never ever I had these trace of lines, and now all four days there is a line, faint faint line. And I keep wondering what is causing it. This tww is the most hardest part in this IVF journey.

Hugs and take care


----------



## bunyhuny

That is very confusing! I think you are right to use a different brand tomorrow. Can you get a FRER?


----------



## MishC

Plex - I see you have my name on the first page so i'll give you an update

- Medicine arrives on Tuesday 10th September
- Start Buserelin injections 22nd September (If period starts)
- 6th October pre-stimulation scan
- All been well at the scan Buserelin & Merional
- Scan on day 9 and Gonari injection
- Day 10 is scheduled for egg collection (14th October)

This is all as long as my period comes on 21/22 September and everything works as it should.


----------



## adroplet

*Buny*- your post gave me chills all over (good thing)! how exciting. I really hope that nurse was wrong. I believe it was those first tests that were the problem, maybe not sensitive enough or a bad batch. :winkwink:

*Sunshine1217* - I'm waiting for AF to begin my FET process. I was hoping for this weekend cause I've been getting cramps and I haven't had these types of cramps since I was a teenager waiting for AF. Maybe my OHSS kick started my reproductive process. good luck to you of your FET and I hope mine goes as smooth as yours has been.

*Mrs. T* - how are you feeling?

I've been Googling FET post OHSS success rates and a majority seem to say good rates. I really hope this is true. 
My OHSS symptoms are all gone now (after 10 days). The nausea is gone, my urine output is back to normal and I can see my feet again. yay!


----------



## bunyhuny

Here are a couple of today's tests:


----------



## sunshine8

bunyhuny said:


> That is very confusing! I think you are right to use a different brand tomorrow. Can you get a FRER?

No we don't gete that one here, we get clear blue and RFUS, will get that tomorrow and do a test, although I am mentally preparing myself that this is a no go :8. Cried all day . 

Hope you feeling good take care


----------



## bunyhuny

adroplet- So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## bizzibii

Sekky - thank you Hun. 

Sunshine 8 - try another test and please let us know . I will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Buny - that is great news! nurses are horrible and they have no idea what they are talking about sometimes! ( I was diagnosed with a molar pregnancy once by a nurse, after hellish few days, when my doctor saw me, he said it's not any molar pregnancy but a normal miscarriage) .


----------



## bunyhuny

sunshine8- I hope you get good news with the new test. <3 I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that the odd lines of the last few days are a good sign.


----------



## Mrs. T

adroplet I am just anxiously trying to decide when to start testing. Maybe tomorrow? I am currently 4dp5dt.


----------



## adroplet

bunyhuny said:


> adroplet- So glad you are feeling better!

Thanks! and thanks for posting your pics, beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Prayerful

So sorry for the BFN bizzi! :hugs:

Oh buny, what a roller coaster! I sure hope the nurse was wrong and your little bean is still growing! Those lines definitely look like a strong positive!!

MishC - I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. Hopefully the other girls will though. Good luck!

Glad you are feeling better, adroplet. I hope AF arrives soon!


----------



## adroplet

Mrs. T said:


> adroplet I am just anxiously trying to decide when to start testing. Maybe tomorrow? I am currently 4dp5dt.

well, technically you would be 10dpo tomorrow so a test may work. If negative, I wouldn't trust it. So I would wait till 6dp5dt just to make sure your second line is darker...cause I have a good feeling about this cycle for you.
Just in case you cave in and test tomorrow, keep us posted.
:dust::dust:



*Update!* AF is here. Fingers crossed I will be good to go for my FET this cycle.


----------



## Mrs. T

I hope you are good to go for your FET!


----------



## ababy4us

Buny~ Maybe you experienced the vanishing twin syndrome? Those tests are super duper positive!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi everyone. Just thought I'd comment on warlt testing. Yesterday I was 8dp3dt and got a faint bfp and again today however wer not sure if its still trigger in my system and it filled us with doubt so I'd leave it aslong as poss as ul still doubt it if its positive lol. 
The trigger could take up to 14 days depending what strength u had. Xxxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Had blood drawn 2 hours ago. 5 more hours until results are in. I am a big ball of anxiety right now. :wacko:


----------



## adroplet

bunyhuny said:


> Had blood drawn 2 hours ago. 5 more hours until results are in. I am a big ball of anxiety right now. :wacko:

fingers crossed here! :dust:


----------



## MishC

bunyhuny said:


> Had blood drawn 2 hours ago. 5 more hours until results are in. I am a big ball of anxiety right now. :wacko:

Good luck I hope it's all ok. Your tests look great.


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> Buny~ Maybe you experienced the vanishing twin syndrome? Those tests are super duper positive!

We only transferred one, so I don't think that's it. Unless it divided and then one didn't make it? I don't know how early they can divide.


----------



## bunyhuny

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi everyone. Just thought I'd comment on warlt testing. Yesterday I was 8dp3dt and got a faint bfp and again today however wer not sure if its still trigger in my system and it filled us with doubt so I'd leave it aslong as poss as ul still doubt it if its positive lol.
> The trigger could take up to 14 days depending what strength u had. Xxxx

Ooooooo!!! FX'd for you hun!! :thumbup: And good advice!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thank u xxxx


----------



## nlk

*Buny*, I guess it's possible to have a vanishing twin? Hopefully your lines keep getting darker...those lines look fantastic! Some nurses...I don't see why they need to cause so much panic :hugs:

*adroplet*, GL for your FET!! :dust:

BBs are super sore today. I think it's the provera. Hopefully AF will be here soon so I can get on with DR!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls 

Now PUPO, OTD is the 20th.

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey 4maggie !! Been trying too find how you have got on ! 

Congrats on been PuPo you have 5dt or 3dt ? X


----------



## 4magpies

5dt. 

My journal and my blog are in my signature if you want to follow.


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Buny~ Maybe you experienced the vanishing twin syndrome? Those tests are super duper positive!
> 
> We only transferred one, so I don't think that's it. Unless it divided and then one didn't make it? I don't know how early they can divide.Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking, I remembered you only transferred one. Anything is possible I imagine :)

Fingers crossed things are doing well in there :)


----------



## ababy4us

nlk said:


> *Buny*, I guess it's possible to have a vanishing twin? Hopefully your lines keep getting darker...those lines look fantastic! Some nurses...I don't see why they need to cause so much panic :hugs:
> 
> *adroplet*, GL for your FET!! :dust:
> 
> BBs are super sore today. I think it's the provera. Hopefully AF will be here soon so I can get on with DR!!


I agree with nurses causing unnecessary panic and I actually think its pretty cruel. Until they know for sure how can they possibly say things like its not a viable pregnancy to a woman.


----------



## bunyhuny

Okay ladies- Beta results are in and hCG has gone up to 121! So an average doubling time of 57 hours since last Monday, and 29 hours since Friday! I don't even know what to think, except that maybe I'm in shock a bit. I can't believe the nurse acted like we shouldn't do another beta, and I'm so glad my doctor scheduled one, even if it was just to confirm the miscarriage she thought I was having!

We have an appt tomorrow to discuss everything. I think it is still too early to see anything on an ultrasound, but I'm sure the doctor will check if she thinks there is a chance. Otherwise I am sure we will have an u/s next week. I will ask to go back in for a beta on Friday.

After being told by both the doctor and nurse there was pretty much no hope, I am just so shocked.


----------



## nlk

I'm so happy for you, buny! I can't even imagine how shocked you must be...after being told that you were miscarrying! :grr: Hope your appointment goes well, tomorrow, and that they can help reassure you a bit more :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Okay ladies- Beta results are in and hCG has gone up to 121! So an average doubling time of 57 hours since last Monday, and 29 hours since Friday! I don't even know what to think, except that maybe I'm in shock a bit. I can't believe the nurse acted like we shouldn't do another beta, and I'm so glad my doctor scheduled one, even if it was just to confirm the miscarriage she thought I was having!
> 
> We have an appt tomorrow to discuss everything. I think it is still too early to see anything on an ultrasound, but I'm sure the doctor will check if she thinks there is a chance. Otherwise I am sure we will have an u/s next week. I will ask to go back in for a beta on Friday.
> 
> After being told by both the doctor and nurse there was pretty much no hope, I am just so shocked.

Such awesome news!!! :happydance:


----------



## bizzibii

:hugs:oh Buny ! that is great news !!!!!!!! I am so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

Great new buny, this must be such a happy day for you. 

For me it is a BFN, did a test with another brand and its a BFN, I am so gutted, cried all day even my DH was very down, I feel so much pain inside , hope I get over this soon.

I wish lots of baby dust to ladies who are Pupo, and hope you get your BFPs . GL to ladies DR and stimm now, hope all will go well for you lovely ladies and you all will come out successfully on the other side.

I hope I can sleep well tonite, it will take couple of days to deal with this setback.


----------



## ababy4us

sunshine8 said:


> Great new buny, this must be such a happy day for you.
> 
> For me it is a BFN, did a test with another brand and its a BFN, I am so gutted, cried all day even my DH was very down, I feel so much pain inside , hope I get over this soon.
> 
> I wish lots of baby dust to ladies who are Pupo, and hope you get your BFPs . GL to ladies DR and stimm now, hope all will go well for you lovely ladies and you all will come out successfully on the other side.
> 
> I hope I can sleep well tonite, it will take couple of days to deal with this setback.

:hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Ladies, I have a question. I just started stimms yesterday so I've had 3 injections (I just had Lupron on Saturday) and I'm already feeling a lot of pressure near my ovaries. Is this normal? I called my nurse and she said yes but I don't know they are pretty painful (had a hard time reaching up and washing my hair). I also am a bit sick to my stomach TMI (diarrhea) did any of you other ladies experience anything like this so soon?? TIA :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay bunyhuny! :)

ababy4us, no I don't think I was uncomfortable that early. Sorry you are feeling this way.


----------



## Serenyx

Great news Buny :hug:


----------



## TeeinAZ

4magpies said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Now PUPO, OTD is the 20th.
> 
> xxx

YAY Mag!!!!

I am seeing your avatar pic, you transfer one? I did too! Congrats on being a PUPO!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats on being PUPO, Magpies and TeeinAZ



adroplet said:


> *Update!* AF is here. Fingers crossed I will be good to go for my FET this cycle.

Yay! Good luck!!



sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi everyone. Just thought I'd comment on warlt testing. Yesterday I was 8dp3dt and got a faint bfp and again today however wer not sure if its still trigger in my system and it filled us with doubt so I'd leave it aslong as poss as ul still doubt it if its positive lol.
> The trigger could take up to 14 days depending what strength u had. Xxxx

Ooh, congrats! I doubt it is still the trigger. Keep us posted!



bunyhuny said:


> Okay ladies- Beta results are in and hCG has gone up to 121! So an average doubling time of 57 hours since last Monday, and 29 hours since Friday! I don't even know what to think, except that maybe I'm in shock a bit. I can't believe the nurse acted like we shouldn't do another beta, and I'm so glad my doctor scheduled one, even if it was just to confirm the miscarriage she thought I was having!
> 
> We have an appt tomorrow to discuss everything. I think it is still too early to see anything on an ultrasound, but I'm sure the doctor will check if she thinks there is a chance. Otherwise I am sure we will have an u/s next week. I will ask to go back in for a beta on Friday.
> 
> After being told by both the doctor and nurse there was pretty much no hope, I am just so shocked.

That is fantastic news!! Grow baby, grow!! :happydance:



sunshine8 said:


> For me it is a BFN, did a test with another brand and its a BFN, I am so gutted, cried all day even my DH was very down, I feel so much pain inside , hope I get over this soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Buny, Fabulous news!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Sunshine8, I'm so sorry...I'm going to go back and read your story. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## adroplet

Yay Buny! Congratulations!:happydance:


I have a cd3 ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow. Hopefully my RE clears me for FET. I can't stand waiting.


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine8 said:


> Great new buny, this must be such a happy day for you.
> 
> For me it is a BFN, did a test with another brand and its a BFN, I am so gutted, cried all day even my DH was very down, I feel so much pain inside , hope I get over this soon.
> 
> I wish lots of baby dust to ladies who are Pupo, and hope you get your BFPs . GL to ladies DR and stimm now, hope all will go well for you lovely ladies and you all will come out successfully on the other side.
> 
> I hope I can sleep well tonite, it will take couple of days to deal with this setback.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry hun , I do know how you feel. Have you got any :cold:???


----------



## tcreasey88

Great news buny! X


----------



## bunyhuny

sunshine8- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry hunny. 

adroplet- Good luck with exam and labs! Go FET! :happydance:

*Update* Talked to doctor today and she is having me come in for another beta on Friday. If the number looks good, we'll have an u/s on Monday to check to make sure the early low numbers aren't due to the pregnancy being ectopic. If the number hasn't risen correctly, she'll take me off the progesterone and when AF arrives we'll start a FET cycle. Its all still up in the air right now, though the doctor says that the jump from Friday to Monday is very promising.


----------



## 4magpies

Just so you know buny generally you can't see a pregnancy on an US roll betas are over 1000. So if your level is below 1000 but has doubled correctly don't worry if you can't see anything yet. 

xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

4magpies said:


> Just so you know buny generally you can't see a pregnancy on an US roll betas are over 1000. So if your level is below 1000 but has doubled correctly don't worry if you can't see anything yet. xxx

Thanks hun. That's what our doctor was saying. If our beta doubles in 48 hour increments, we should be well over 1000 by Monday. :) If numbers aren't doubling quite that fast on Friday, I think we're supposed to mover the u/s day to Wednesday and do another beta on Monday instead.


----------



## 4magpies

I hope everything turns out good for you. 

I've had 2 ectopics and they were the worst experiences of my life. 

Will be stalking your progress. Everything crossed for you and praying for a good out come. 

xxx


----------



## Izabela

Izabela said:


> So sorry to hear. I feel you pain had mine canceled due to early ovulation and the lining was affected by the increase in progesterone.
> But you have 2 great last frozen and maybe 2 more. Why your clinic results between frozen and fresh are so different. If you don't mind me asking what clinic do you use.

Oh that's a shame! :( How did you manage to ovulate early? Were you not on drugs preventing ovulation?

I don't mind at all - they are called Surrey IVF and are based at the Woking Nuffield Hospital. It is a private clinic but our PCT outsource their IVF treatment to them. Statistically they have one of the best success rates in the South-East, so i'm not sure why their results for frozen are so low :shrug: I have an appointment with our consultant booked for a couple of weeks time so I will ask him then. I know that often frozen cycles are a fair bit lower because the best eggs were put back during the fresh cycle and also that others don't survive the freeze/thaw or they are damaged in the process. However their results for the age bracket above mine (37-39) which you would expect to be lower are actually a fair bit higher :shrug:[/QUOTE]

I don't know how I ovulated early but this seems to be my case during all my cycle although the previous clinic did not diagnosed it. The way the consultant said is more to do with my progesterone going too high to quick during stims than the spray not being effective. The case is my cycle is28 days and no matter of down raging it does the same thing when he wants and doesn't respond to meds timing.

I think with your clinic is more a matter of individual cases than actually lab condition so you have great chances to have your deserved positive test. Don't stress as different people have different issues they need IVF. Good luck. 

I am day 4 of my cycle so hopefully in 4 days I will have my embies back. I am doing natural FET cycle.


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> sunshine8- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry hunny.
> 
> adroplet- Good luck with exam and labs! Go FET! :happydance:
> 
> *Update* Talked to doctor today and she is having me come in for another beta on Friday. If the number looks good, we'll have an u/s on Monday to check to make sure the early low numbers aren't due to the pregnancy being ectopic. If the number hasn't risen correctly, she'll take me off the progesterone and when AF arrives we'll start a FET cycle. Its all still up in the air right now, though the doctor says that the jump from Friday to Monday is very promising.

I am praying so hard for you Buny!!!:hugs:


----------



## adroplet

I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle! 
It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.

*Mrs T* - have you tested???

*Izabela* - good luck with your FET!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey adroplet that's great news:happydance: can I ask how high was your estrogen levels when your cycle was cancelled? I am having to wait to cycles. Did you have AF after EC before you start Bcp


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Saying a prayer for u buny! I hope Friday brings brilliant news 

Iv done a digital last night 2-3 weeks came up and another positive this morning. Can't phone clinic until Monday as after otd. 
Fingers crossed for u all in 2ww hope ur not as impatient as I am lol xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

sammy1987xxx said:


> Saying a prayer for u buny! I hope Friday brings brilliant news
> 
> Iv done a digital last night 2-3 weeks came up and another positive this morning. Can't phone clinic until Monday as after otd.
> Fingers crossed for u all in 2ww hope ur not as impatient as I am lol xxx

OMG Sammy!!! You got a BFP?? Right on, girl!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## adroplet

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hey adroplet that's great news:happydance: can I ask how high was your estrogen levels when your cycle was cancelled? I am having to wait to cycles. Did you have AF after EC before you start Bcp

Don't remember how high it was, but I do remember him saying it tripled within 3 days right before ER. My RE was right I did develop mild/slightly moderate OHSS which would have only gotten worse with a pregnancy. 
AF came 11 days after ER, with teenage style cramps and flow. He had me start BCP today, cd3. 
I think my nurse wanted me to wait till my next cycle just to make sure all my labs were back to normal but I didn't...I googled some stuff and apparently many ladies get their 1st AF post ER within 10-12 days and then have to wait 2-3 months for their 2nd cycle post ER. I didn't want to take my chances and wait that long. I want to be prego ASAP.


----------



## ababy4us

sammy1987xxx said:


> Saying a prayer for u buny! I hope Friday brings brilliant news
> 
> Iv done a digital last night 2-3 weeks came up and another positive this morning. Can't phone clinic until Monday as after otd.
> Fingers crossed for u all in 2ww hope ur not as impatient as I am lol xxx

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

hey ladies!

How is everyone?

AFM~ I'm still injecting, and I'm cramping a lot, I thing the meds are messing with my digestive tract. My first u/s to check follies is thursday and I'm nervous there isn't going to be any. Anyone else have this worry? We also received discouraging news today, my husband has 2% morphology. That is awful right??


----------



## bunyhuny

adroplet said:


> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> !

Yayyyy! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Sammy how many days past transfer are you? Was it 3dt? And congrats.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I got my first bfp 8dp3dt but refused to believe it for a bit. I'm now 11dp3dt. 
I doubted trigger was gone until 14 days past trigger shot. 
I was extremely impatient and don't advise anyone to do it that early unless ready to doubt themselves about trigger xxxx


----------



## Izabela

adroplet said:


> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> 
> *Mrs T* - have you tested???
> 
> *Izabela* - good luck with your FET!

Adroplet good news you starting the meds for your FET tomorrow. You have great embies waiting for you.
We may have the transfer at the same time. I am going for a scan today and I think transfer is around 21 Sept.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for your advice sammy. We are gonna do our best to hold out till OTD which is 11dp5dt xx


----------



## sunshine8

sammy1987xxx said:


> Saying a prayer for u buny! I hope Friday brings brilliant news
> 
> Iv done a digital last night 2-3 weeks came up and another positive this morning. Can't phone clinic until Monday as after otd.
> Fingers crossed for u all in 2ww hope ur not as impatient as I am lol xxx


Hey Sammy, that's really fantastic. For me it is a BFN :(.

Bizziibii, how are you doing? Yes we will do a FET, but it will be after I have had one period cycle, so around early November. But you know what, I am not so hopeful. If it did not work this time, what is the guarantee it will work the next time. Been crying since 3 days. This is so hard.

GL to all ladies on their journey and I hope with all my heart that you all get a BFP, and don't have to go through this miserable feeling I am going through. Take care ladies.


----------



## adroplet

*Sammy* - Congratulations!

*Sunshine8* - So sorry :hugs:. Hopefully we will both have successful FETs.

*Izabela* - I think my FET will be a little after yours....date still pending.


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine8 said:


> sammy1987xxx said:
> 
> 
> Saying a prayer for u buny! I hope Friday brings brilliant news
> 
> Iv done a digital last night 2-3 weeks came up and another positive this morning. Can't phone clinic until Monday as after otd.
> Fingers crossed for u all in 2ww hope ur not as impatient as I am lol xxx
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy, that's really fantastic. For me it is a BFN :(.
> 
> Bizziibii, how are you doing? Yes we will do a FET, but it will be after I have had one period cycle, so around early November. But you know what, I am not so hopeful. If it did not work this time, what is the guarantee it will work the next time. Been crying since 3 days. This is so hard.
> 
> GL to all ladies on their journey and I hope with all my heart that you all get a BFP, and don't have to go through this miserable feeling I am going through. Take care ladies.Click to expand...

Oh Sunshine, we are in the exact same situation again. I also have to wait till November because of the 1 cycle wait :growlmad:, and I have the same thoughts as you do. I am more angry than sad now to be honest . I have decided I will do acupuncture for the FET, not because I believe it will increase my chances but I hope it is gonna make me more relaxed. I was a nervous wreck since the first day of the BFN's and I have promised myself I will not test early. I wish I could give you a hug. Personally I don't like when people say " Oh I know this woman who got pregnant after this and that" or " many women get pregnant during their FET even if the fresh cycle failed " etc. Many do , but many don't. And it may not work for me the next cycle but I won't know if I don't try. I am getting ready for popping one in until I ran out of frozen babies. Apparently it is much easier than the whole IVF . :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we probably won't be the exact cycle buddies next time but please let me know how it goes. And I will be thinking of you and I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Sammi - YAYAY Girl I am so happy for you. I am 8dp5dt and I am so trying to hold off on testing. GAH the pressure! LOL

Sunshine - I am so sorry! :cry:


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammy1987xxx said:
> 
> 
> Saying a prayer for u buny! I hope Friday brings brilliant news
> 
> Iv done a digital last night 2-3 weeks came up and another positive this morning. Can't phone clinic until Monday as after otd.
> Fingers crossed for u all in 2ww hope ur not as impatient as I am lol xxx
> 
> 
> Hey Sammy, that's really fantastic. For me it is a BFN :(.
> 
> Bizziibii, how are you doing? Yes we will do a FET, but it will be after I have had one period cycle, so around early November. But you know what, I am not so hopeful. If it did not work this time, what is the guarantee it will work the next time. Been crying since 3 days. This is so hard.
> 
> GL to all ladies on their journey and I hope with all my heart that you all get a BFP, and don't have to go through this miserable feeling I am going through. Take care ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Sunshine, we are in the exact same situation again. I also have to wait till November because of the 1 cycle wait :growlmad:, and I have the same thoughts as you do. I am more angry than sad now to be honest . I have decided I will do acupuncture for the FET, not because I believe it will increase my chances but I hope it is gonna make me more relaxed. I was a nervous wreck since the first day of the BFN's and I have promised myself I will not test early. I wish I could give you a hug. Personally I don't like when people say " Oh I know this woman who got pregnant after this and that" or " many women get pregnant during their FET even if the fresh cycle failed " etc. Many do , but many don't. And it may not work for me the next cycle but I won't know if I don't try. I am getting ready for popping one in until I ran out of frozen babies. Apparently it is much easier than the whole IVF . :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we probably won't be the exact cycle buddies next time but please let me know how it goes. And I will be thinking of you and I will keep my fingers crossed.Click to expand...



Bizzbiii, I know sweet, we shouldn't have tested earlier, since Friday I am a nervous wreck, can't concentrate on my work just can't do anything straight. I am also considering the acupuncture and again like you not that I am hoping some miracle will take place but just for my relaxation. I so wish we lived close by, so I could hold you and cry out loud. I have been crying since sunday full zoom. 

Please keep me posted too, we might still be pretty close on FET too. according to my estimate it should be around early nov, but we don't know the FET procedure yet. Will know more about it coming Tuesday.

Take care my buddy and if you ever want to talk, just give me a shout, I will be here. Take care and be easy on yourself. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

adroplet said:


> *Sammy* - Congratulations!
> 
> *Sunshine8* - So sorry :hugs:. Hopefully we will both have successful FETs.
> 
> *Izabela* - I think my FET will be a little after yours....date still pending.


I hope so too adroplet, any idea what are the success rate for a FET. Not to be discouraging, but from what I have read (and I hope that is wrong), FET has much lower chance of success than fresh cycles.

When is you FET hun? sorry if you have mentioned this info before, just that my mind is so wooly at the moment.


----------



## bettybee1

Sunshine - am really sorry your having a hard time off it ! 
fETs can be more succesful sometimes as Hormone levels in freshs go a lil crazy my docters suggested too me of 3# fails then too do an all freeze cycle and be arrgressve with FET ?:/ 

Also I wouldn't try too focuS that one cycle has failed so why wid another work there's only a 37% chance off it working so that leaves 63% people withouta love birth ! X


----------



## adroplet

sunshine8 said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> *Sammy* - Congratulations!
> 
> *Sunshine8* - So sorry :hugs:. Hopefully we will both have successful FETs.
> 
> *Izabela* - I think my FET will be a little after yours....date still pending.
> 
> 
> I hope so too adroplet, any idea what are the success rate for a FET. Not to be discouraging, but from what I have read (and I hope that is wrong), FET has much lower chance of success than fresh cycles.
> 
> When is you FET hun? sorry if you have mentioned this info before, just that my mind is so wooly at the moment.Click to expand...

No, I do not know the FET success rates and don't care to research them anymore. FET is my path for now and have no control on the outcome. 
I believe every situation is different and positive attitudes bring on positive outcomes. I know it can be hard to stay positive with all the BFNs and cancelled cycles... I try to think of them now as another cycle to try again. Stress will make you sick and in our case, get in the way of bfps.
I've learned to not stress over something that hasn't occurred yet and not to dwell on something that I cannot control.
I hope you all feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sorry to the ladies who got BFNs recently. :hugs:

I've heard that FETs can have better success rates as the uterus is in a closer state to a "natural" pregnancy than it is during an IVF cycle. I hope it's true as I'm doing a FET in October. I went in for an ultrasound today. I have a pretty big cyst in one ovary and another medium size one in the other, but my doctor has cleared me to start taking my estradiol and Dexamethasone tomorrow morning. The transfer is on. :thumbup:

I should hopefully have our biopsy results tomorrow. I'm praying that we get to keep most (if not all!) of our 6 frozen embryos. My wallet can't take a third cycle, so I'm not even considering that as a possibility. [-o&lt;


----------



## Izabela

sunshine8 said:


> Great new buny, this must be such a happy day for you.
> 
> For me it is a BFN, did a test with another brand and its a BFN, I am so gutted, cried all day even my DH was very down, I feel so much pain inside , hope I get over this soon.
> 
> I wish lots of baby dust to ladies who are Pupo, and hope you get your BFPs . GL to ladies DR and stimm now, hope all will go well for you lovely ladies and you all will come out successfully on the other side.
> 
> I hope I can sleep well tonite, it will take couple of days to deal with this setback.

So sorry Sunshine8 is never easy a BFN but look forward to FET there are people with success out of frozen and not fresh. How many frosties do you have.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

So sorry sunshine :( xxxx


----------



## Izabela

bunyhuny said:


> sunshine8- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry hunny.
> 
> adroplet- Good luck with exam and labs! Go FET! :happydance:
> 
> *Update* Talked to doctor today and she is having me come in for another beta on Friday. If the number looks good, we'll have an u/s on Monday to check to make sure the early low numbers aren't due to the pregnancy being ectopic. If the number hasn't risen correctly, she'll take me off the progesterone and when AF arrives we'll start a FET cycle. Its all still up in the air right now, though the doctor says that the jump from Friday to Monday is very promising.

Great news bunny. Baby dust!!!!


----------



## Izabela

adroplet said:


> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> 
> *Mrs T* - have you tested???
> 
> *Izabela* - good luck with your FET!

Yay for starting FET you got 14 blasts wow this is so great. How many are you going to defrost first? Your baby is definitely there.


----------



## Izabela

sammy1987xxx said:


> So sorry sunshine :( xxxx

Sammy1987 congrats for your positive.


----------



## Izabela

4magpies said:


> Thanks for your advice sammy. We are gonna do our best to hold out till OTD which is 11dp5dt xx

Good luck to everybody in the 2 week wait. baby dust!!!


----------



## adroplet

*Izabela*- yeah, we are going to transfer 2 blasts in Oct. I made sure my clinic froze them all individually. We are so lucky to have 14, I'd hate to go through that all over again. 

I finally got my FET calendar and the estimated transfer date as of now will be *Oct. 14 *:happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh. 


I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.


----------



## bunyhuny

Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.


----------



## Hennapop

Buny, Im praying for you. Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Ladies,

It is so amazing to see everyone's progress. I have shared your ups and downs and am thinking of you all so much. For those with BFPs and PUPO - take good care of yourselves and congrats.

For the ladies with losses and disappointments - my heart goes out to you all and know that the people here understand and share your sorrow and heartache. We all have been through so much - it feels like you have been through a wringer at times, and since it is inside you - no one understands your pain. Try to give yourselves and also your partners extra allowances and affection - they sometimes just keep it all inside.

Im thinking of you all ladies and am so thankful we can share this journey together. Love to all. Henna


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sunshine8 - I hope you're getting along alright. I've been there and know how you feel. :hugs:


As for me, my PGS biopsy results came back this morning. 4 of our 6 biopsied embryos came back normal. 3 of them are girls, and the 4th is a boy. I _think_ one of the abnormal ones is from the fresh cycle and the other one was from the previously frozen set.

My doctor will check on the status of my cysts at my lining check ultrasound at the end of the month. I'm praying that they don't cause any problems with my transfer. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.

Hang in there. Sometimes it takes a little longer. Is your doctor adjusting your doses?



bunyhuny said:


> Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.

Buny, :hugs: I'm praying that everything will be ok.


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.

Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH 

I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.

Buny - I am praying so hard for you! XOXOXO


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> Sunshine8 - I hope you're getting along alright. I've been there and know how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for me, my PGS biopsy results came back this morning. 4 of our 6 biopsied embryos came back normal. 3 of them are girls, and the 4th is a boy. I _think_ one of the abnormal ones is from the fresh cycle and the other one was from the previously frozen set.
> 
> My doctor will check on the status of my cysts at my lining check ultrasound at the end of the month. I'm praying that they don't cause any problems with my transfer. [-o&lt;

WOW! That is amazing. I am crossing my fingers for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ababy4us

Disneyfan88 said:


> Sunshine8 - I hope you're getting along alright. I've been there and know how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for me, my PGS biopsy results came back this morning. 4 of our 6 biopsied embryos came back normal. 3 of them are girls, and the 4th is a boy. I _think_ one of the abnormal ones is from the fresh cycle and the other one was from the previously frozen set.
> 
> My doctor will check on the status of my cysts at my lining check ultrasound at the end of the month. I'm praying that they don't cause any problems with my transfer. [-o&lt;

That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.

:hugs: still praying everything is ok.


----------



## ababy4us

Disneyfan88 said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Hang in there. Sometimes it takes a little longer. Is your doctor adjusting your doses?
> 
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> Buny, :hugs: I'm praying that everything will be ok.Click to expand...


Not adjusting dose as far as I know, still waiting on blood work results. I'll just keep poking myself lol :wacko:


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

That makes me feel better. How many did you end up with? Annnnnnndddd have you tested yet?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ababy4us

Sekky, cycle buddy! Where are you? How is the hubby??


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Me, too! I triggered on day 10 as well.

Still praying for your BFP. Have you tested yet?



TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine8 - I hope you're getting along alright. I've been there and know how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for me, my PGS biopsy results came back this morning. 4 of our 6 biopsied embryos came back normal. 3 of them are girls, and the 4th is a boy. I _think_ one of the abnormal ones is from the fresh cycle and the other one was from the previously frozen set.
> 
> My doctor will check on the status of my cysts at my lining check ultrasound at the end of the month. I'm praying that they don't cause any problems with my transfer. [-o&lt;
> 
> WOW! That is amazing. I am crossing my fingers for you!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you!! :hugs:



ababy4us said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine8 - I hope you're getting along alright. I've been there and know how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for me, my PGS biopsy results came back this morning. 4 of our 6 biopsied embryos came back normal. 3 of them are girls, and the 4th is a boy. I _think_ one of the abnormal ones is from the fresh cycle and the other one was from the previously frozen set.
> 
> My doctor will check on the status of my cysts at my lining check ultrasound at the end of the month. I'm praying that they don't cause any problems with my transfer. [-o&lt;
> 
> That's awesome! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! :happydance: I'm impatiently waiting for October to get here. :D


----------



## bizzibii

oh Buny - I do hoe it all works out for you ,:hugs:

Sunshine 8 - how are you holding up my dear ? I have an appointment tomorrow with my doctor to discuss what went wrong and the next step, I am looking forward to my FET:happydance: but in the meantime I have decided to go away for a girls weekend . I need some time to myself. 

rest of the ladies - good luck in your cycles. ! And congrats on the BFP's


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel better. How many did you end up with? Annnnnnndddd have you tested yet?!?!?!?!?Click to expand...

I was so nervous, and I was thinking I'd end up with at least 7 or something. When I woke up I was told I had 18 retreived. I ended up having 9 fertilized and 6 frozen! It's amazing what that trigger shot does to you too, I think it helps. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

adroplet said:


> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> 
> *Mrs T* - have you tested???
> 
> *Izabela* - good luck with your FET!

Yes and it's a bfn with a FRER! Most women get a bfp with a FRER on 5 or 6dpt. I have cried for two days straight including while I am at work. I am currently 8dp5dt and my beta isn't until the 17th. I just want to get it over with so I can stop these PIO shots and crawl into a hole.


----------



## sunshine1217

So today I was suppose to have my transfer of 1 frozen hatching blast. Got a call an hour before to tell me the embryo did not look too good after the thawing process. I have 2 others though not of good quality even before the thaw so I decided to put in 3. The dr actually recommended that and we agreed. What a day, I thought we wouldn't get more than 1 before, now could be twins or triplets, or worse yet, none. :(. 


I'm on bedrest now. It's very hard to not be able to hold my ds.


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel better. How many did you end up with? Annnnnnndddd have you tested yet?!?!?!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous, and I was thinking I'd end up with at least 7 or something. When I woke up I was told I had 18 retreived. I ended up having 9 fertilized and 6 frozen! It's amazing what that trigger shot does to you too, I think it helps. :hugs:Click to expand...

Did you do ICSI???


----------



## adroplet

Buny - I'm praying for you and hope everything is ok. 

Mrs T - I don't know what to say, Is it maybe too early? I won't give up on you, I'm praying for you too. :hugs:

Sunshine1217 - fingers crossed here that your transfer will result in a bfp. Rest and stay positive.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Mrs. T said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> 
> *Mrs T* - have you tested???
> 
> *Izabela* - good luck with your FET!
> 
> Yes and it's a bfn with a FRER! Most women get a bfp with a FRER on 5 or 6dpt. I have cried for two days straight including while I am at work. I am currently 8dp5dt and my beta isn't until the 17th. I just want to get it over with so I can stop these PIO shots and crawl into a hole.Click to expand...

Oh Mrs. T - please don't give up. I've seen so many women get BFN on the HPTs and still get a great beta. I am praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

sunshine1217 said:


> So today I was suppose to have my transfer of 1 frozen hatching blast. Got a call an hour before to tell me the embryo did not look too good after the thawing process. I have 2 others though not of good quality even before the thaw so I decided to put in 3. The dr actually recommended that and we agreed. What a day, I thought we wouldn't get more than 1 before, now could be twins or triplets, or worse yet, none. :(.
> 
> 
> I'm on bedrest now. It's very hard to not be able to hold my ds.

Good luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel better. How many did you end up with? Annnnnnndddd have you tested yet?!?!?!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous, and I was thinking I'd end up with at least 7 or something. When I woke up I was told I had 18 retreived. I ended up having 9 fertilized and 6 frozen! It's amazing what that trigger shot does to you too, I think it helps. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do ICSI???Click to expand...

Nope, I sure didn't. I am one lucky girl so far. If tomorrow doesn't show me good signs, I am praying for more luck when they thaw. I had some high grades. I swear, IVF is nothing but luck!


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I've heard FETs have a higher success rate than fresh.
> 
> 
> I've just had my first u/s to check follicles, I only have 7 and they are small after 4 days of stimming (today is day 5 but haven't done my first stim yet for the day). I'm feeling pretty discouraged, I don't know what I was hoping for but I feel down.
> 
> Don't be discouraged, ABaby - I had the same issue. I was on day 10 of stims until I got the go ahead to trigger. My follies were so mean to me. HAHAH
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel better. How many did you end up with? Annnnnnndddd have you tested yet?!?!?!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous, and I was thinking I'd end up with at least 7 or something. When I woke up I was told I had 18 retreived. I ended up having 9 fertilized and 6 frozen! It's amazing what that trigger shot does to you too, I think it helps. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you do ICSI???Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I sure didn't. I am one lucky girl so far. If tomorrow doesn't show me good signs, I am praying for more luck when they thaw. I had some high grades. I swear, IVF is nothing but luck!Click to expand...

AH! We have to do ICSI, hubby has recently discovered he only has 2% morph. I agree, nothing but luck, which I do not have a huge supply of :haha: hopefully it works for us! ALL of us


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. T said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> 
> *Mrs T* - have you tested???
> 
> *Izabela* - good luck with your FET!
> 
> Yes and it's a bfn with a FRER! Most women get a bfp with a FRER on 5 or 6dpt. I have cried for two days straight including while I am at work. I am currently 8dp5dt and my beta isn't until the 17th. I just want to get it over with so I can stop these PIO shots and crawl into a hole.Click to expand...

Mrs T, so sorry to hear that. There is hope. Even if you have to do it again, when you get your baby, it will let you forget all this and make you realize that's why you tried so hard.


----------



## TeeinAZ

ABaby - I will be thinking of you guys!!! 

Well ladies, I am out of here. I will be back in the am after my beta test. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK Wish me luck. I need it. I am so so nervous and feeling, well a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## ababy4us

Mrs. T said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.
> 
> *Mrs T* - have you tested???
> 
> *Izabela* - good luck with your FET!
> 
> Yes and it's a bfn with a FRER! Most women get a bfp with a FRER on 5 or 6dpt. I have cried for two days straight including while I am at work. I am currently 8dp5dt and my beta isn't until the 17th. I just want to get it over with so I can stop these PIO shots and crawl into a hole.Click to expand...

:hugs: I have no words but I'll pray for a great beta (if that's ok with you)


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> ABaby - I will be thinking of you guys!!!
> 
> Well ladies, I am out of here. I will be back in the am after my beta test. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK Wish me luck. I need it. I am so so nervous and feeling, well a picture is worth a thousand words.

Be thinking and praying for ya!!! 

Do you feel preggers?


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I'm in hospital. 

Sever lower abdo pain on my right. Think it's OHSS and ovarian torsion. 

Has a beta of 2 at 3dp5dt hope it's preggo and not left over trigger. Going to ask for another beta today. 

Only having pregnancy safe pain relief and gas and air. 

Sorry no personals.


----------



## ababy4us

4magpies said:


> Hey girls I'm in hospital.
> 
> Sever lower abdo pain on my right. Think it's OHSS and ovarian torsion.
> 
> Has a beta of 2 at 3dp5dt hope it's preggo and not left over trigger. Going to ask for another beta today.
> 
> Only having pregnancy safe pain relief and gas and air.
> 
> Sorry no personals.


oh :( I hope you feel better soon! keep us updated when you can. Hope you are preggers!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs. T said:


> Yes and it's a bfn with a FRER! Most women get a bfp with a FRER on 5 or 6dpt. I have cried for two days straight including while I am at work. I am currently 8dp5dt and my beta isn't until the 17th. I just want to get it over with so I can stop these PIO shots and crawl into a hole.

Hang in there. It might still be early. :hugs::hugs:



sunshine1217 said:


> So today I was suppose to have my transfer of 1 frozen hatching blast. Got a call an hour before to tell me the embryo did not look too good after the thawing process. I have 2 others though not of good quality even before the thaw so I decided to put in 3. The dr actually recommended that and we agreed. What a day, I thought we wouldn't get more than 1 before, now could be twins or triplets, or worse yet, none. :(.
> 
> 
> I'm on bedrest now. It's very hard to not be able to hold my ds.

I hope your transfer brings you the results that your heart desires. Best of luck!! :hugs::hugs:



TeeinAZ said:


> ABaby - I will be thinking of you guys!!!
> 
> Well ladies, I am out of here. I will be back in the am after my beta test. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK Wish me luck. I need it. I am so so nervous and feeling, well a picture is worth a thousand words.

Good luck, Tee!! :happydance:



4magpies said:


> Hey girls I'm in hospital.
> 
> Sever lower abdo pain on my right. Think it's OHSS and ovarian torsion.
> 
> Has a beta of 2 at 3dp5dt hope it's preggo and not left over trigger. Going to ask for another beta today.
> 
> Only having pregnancy safe pain relief and gas and air.
> 
> Sorry no personals.

Oh no! I hope that you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Ok y'all I need :help:

EVERY TIME I inject I get a bubble under my skin. I'm worried this is the reason I am not getting the follicles they expected. My needle is in all the way so much so that I am cutting myself and causing lots of bruising. What am I doing wrong? The nurses keep telling me I'm fine but frankly, I am starting to not feel very confident. Can anyone help me? Suggestions?


----------



## adroplet

4magpies said:


> Hey girls I'm in hospital.
> 
> Sever lower abdo pain on my right. Think it's OHSS and ovarian torsion.
> 
> Has a beta of 2 at 3dp5dt hope it's preggo and not left over trigger. Going to ask for another beta today.
> 
> Only having pregnancy safe pain relief and gas and air.
> 
> Sorry no personals.

Sorry to hear this BUT if you were developing OHSS before ET, an actual pregnancy will make OHSS symptoms worse. It will eventually get better, this might just be a good sign. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Prayerful

Woohoo! Congrats on being able to get started again Adroplet!

Congratulations Sammy! That is great news!!

Ababy, my husband's morphology isn't much better... it was only 4%. We are doing ICSI though so hopefully it won't be too much of an issue. My first scan was yesterday (after 4 days of stimming). They ranged in size from 4-14. The two biggest were 14 but the next closest was I think only an 8.5. So most of mine were pretty small too. They said there should be a big jump between yesterdays scan and tomorrow's. Hopefully we will both get that big jump in size! When is your next scan?

Disney, I don't think I realized you'd be finding out the sex. How exciting!! So glad the majority were ok. Did they say what was wrong with the other 2?

Hugs and prayers, buny! :hugs:

So sorry Mrs T! :hugs:

Sunshine, I am sorry things didn't go quite as planned. I am praying for you.

Becca, sorry to hear you are in the hospital. I hope you start to feel better soon and that the beta continues to rise!! Praying for you!



adroplet said:


> I believe every situation is different and positive attitudes bring on positive outcomes. I know it can be hard to stay positive with all the BFNs and cancelled cycles... I try to think of them now as another cycle to try again. Stress will make you sick and in our case, get in the way of bfps.
> I've learned to not stress over something that hasn't occurred yet and not to dwell on something that I cannot control.
> I hope you all feel better soon :hugs:

Thank you for the positive attitude. It is so nice to see and to be reinforced into my own brain yet again! So, thank you!



ababy4us said:


> Ok y'all I need :help:
> 
> EVERY TIME I inject I get a bubble under my skin. I'm worried this is the reason I am not getting the follicles they expected. My needle is in all the way so much so that I am cutting myself and causing lots of bruising. What am I doing wrong? The nurses keep telling me I'm fine but frankly, I am starting to not feel very confident. Can anyone help me? Suggestions?

I get that "bubble" sometimes too. I call it a welt though. I'm not sure what exactly is causing it. It could be multiple things... the angle of the needle going in, the medication itself, injecting too quickly.... Regardless, it is fine. Don't stress over it! You are still getting the medication and that is all that really matters.


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful, thanks so much for replying. Its reassuring to know the "bubbles" aren't only happening to me :) 

Is your ER still set for the 18th? That is my birthday!!!


----------



## ababy4us

sunshine1217 said:


> So today I was suppose to have my transfer of 1 frozen hatching blast. Got a call an hour before to tell me the embryo did not look too good after the thawing process. I have 2 others though not of good quality even before the thaw so I decided to put in 3. The dr actually recommended that and we agreed. What a day, I thought we wouldn't get more than 1 before, now could be twins or triplets, or worse yet, none. :(.
> 
> 
> I'm on bedrest now. It's very hard to not be able to hold my ds.

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Ok y'all I need :help:
> 
> EVERY TIME I inject I get a bubble under my skin. I'm worried this is the reason I am not getting the follicles they expected. My needle is in all the way so much so that I am cutting myself and causing lots of bruising. What am I doing wrong? The nurses keep telling me I'm fine but frankly, I am starting to not feel very confident. Can anyone help me? Suggestions?

Perhaps that's a reaction to the medication rather than the way that you are doing the injections. When I did my injections, I made sure that the needle went in straight, I pushed the plunger down very slowly, left the needle in for 10 seconds, and then did my best to pull the needle out at the same angle that it went in. I always had a gauze pad ready, and I used that to apply a slight pressure and massage the injection site for a few minutes afterwards. I also alternated sides every day (my injections were only at night), always picking a spot about 2-3 inches on either side of my belly button. Oh, and I also applied ice to the spots was going to inject from for a few minutes before administering the meds.

Best of luck! I hope it gets better for you. :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Disneyfan88 said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Ok y'all I need :help:
> 
> EVERY TIME I inject I get a bubble under my skin. I'm worried this is the reason I am not getting the follicles they expected. My needle is in all the way so much so that I am cutting myself and causing lots of bruising. What am I doing wrong? The nurses keep telling me I'm fine but frankly, I am starting to not feel very confident. Can anyone help me? Suggestions?
> 
> Perhaps that's a reaction to the medication rather than the way that you are doing the injections. When I did my injections, I made sure that the needle went in straight, I pushed the plunger down very slowly, left the needle in for 10 seconds, and then did my best to pull the needle out at the same angle that it went in. I always had a gauze pad ready, and I used that to apply a slight pressure and massage the injection site for a few minutes afterwards. I also alternated sides every day (my injections were only at night), always picking a spot about 2-3 inches on either side of my belly button. Oh, and I also applied ice to the spots was going to inject from for a few minutes before administering the meds.
> 
> Best of luck! I hope it gets better for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! It makes me feel better knowing that I'm probably not doing anything wrong. DH tried to reassure me but of course I pay him no mind :haha:
I am doing injections twice a day so I am rotating between thighs and belly, funny thing is, most of the time when I get the bubbles its on the left side both belly and thigh. :shrug:

Oh well, you ladies have made me feel better and I'm just not going to fret anymore, and for that I thank you!! :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Ok y'all I need :help:
> 
> EVERY TIME I inject I get a bubble under my skin. I'm worried this is the reason I am not getting the follicles they expected. My needle is in all the way so much so that I am cutting myself and causing lots of bruising. What am I doing wrong? The nurses keep telling me I'm fine but frankly, I am starting to not feel very confident. Can anyone help me? Suggestions?
> 
> Perhaps that's a reaction to the medication rather than the way that you are doing the injections. When I did my injections, I made sure that the needle went in straight, I pushed the plunger down very slowly, left the needle in for 10 seconds, and then did my best to pull the needle out at the same angle that it went in. I always had a gauze pad ready, and I used that to apply a slight pressure and massage the injection site for a few minutes afterwards. I also alternated sides every day (my injections were only at night), always picking a spot about 2-3 inches on either side of my belly button. Oh, and I also applied ice to the spots was going to inject from for a few minutes before administering the meds.
> 
> Best of luck! I hope it gets better for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! It makes me feel better knowing that I'm probably not doing anything wrong. DH tried to reassure me but of course I pay him no mind :haha:
> I am doing injections twice a day so I am rotating between thighs and belly, funny thing is, most of the time when I get the bubbles its on the left side both belly and thigh. :shrug:
> 
> Oh well, you ladies have made me feel better and I'm just not going to fret anymore, and for that I thank you!! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm sure you are doing everything right and that things will start to catch up soon. Do you know the sizes of your follicles from your last scan? I think my follicles were a bit slow to respond this last cycle. I stimmed for 10 days before I triggered. I even had to order another day of meds. I hope the bubbles don't hurt. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Prayerful, icsi works great for male factor infertility so I am v hopeful for you. After doing this round of fet, I realized that you don't need a lot of embryos, you just need 1 good one to make a baby. I have a few friend who only put in 1 and got a sticky bean. 

Ababy4us, I was totally like you, always wondering if the shots went in or whether my angle was correct. I think there's a lot of ways to do it that's correct. I'm rooting for you!

I can't even sleep, knowing there are 3 inside me!


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> oh Buny - I do hoe it all works out for you ,:hugs:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - how are you holding up my dear ? I have an appointment tomorrow with my doctor to discuss what went wrong and the next step, I am looking forward to my FET:happydance: but in the meantime I have decided to go away for a girls weekend . I need some time to myself.
> 
> rest of the ladies - good luck in your cycles. ! And congrats on the BFP's

Hey Bizzbiii, I am home, resting, all this stress got me bad cold, and to top it all AF came too yesterday. We spoke to the nurse and she told us to stop progesterone. The doctor will call us on 18 sep, to discuss FET plan. At the moment I am so exhausted, that except for the feeling of loss and emptiness , I feel nothing. 

I just want to relax, be in peace with myself, and have no high hopes, cause expectation kills :(

I am glad that you are taking a break, hope you have a great weekend with your girls and get all the positive energy you need to liven up. I will be thinking of you. Please let us know how the meeting with the doc went. Take care and much love.

Mrs.T,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, I hope that you get a BFP as perhaps its too early to get the right results. don't stress over the negative, just relax and think happy thoughts.

GL to all ladies stimming, hope you develop many great follies. Congratulation to ladies in their PUPOhood.


----------



## sunshine8

:hugs:


bunyhuny said:


> Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.

Dear Bunny :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, this has been such a difficult time for us, I am praying for you with all my heart. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Nearly2014

Mrs T - thinking of you - I know the feeling, it is awful!!! Good luck - take time to rest, cry a lot, it helped a bit for me


----------



## Nearly2014

Hi ladies,
been lurking in the background and following everyone's progress.
For all the ladies who got the nasty BFN's - so sorry, I'm crying with all of you and praying for the best outcomes for all of us the next cycle. 
For the ladies with the BFP's - congrats and hope that you have wonderful, easy pregnancies. 
For the ladies waiting or having funny symptoms - hoping you get positive results!

Went to the RE for follow up yesterday - apparently my egg quality was not the best. He has prescribed DHEA for 3 months, hopefully then we can do another cycle - no frozen embies so will have to start fresh.

Lots of babydust to everyone!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disney, I don't think I realized you'd be finding out the sex. How exciting!! So glad the majority were ok. Did they say what was wrong with the other 2?

Thanks! One of the abnormal embryos had an extra X chromosome. The other (a boy, which I _think_ was the lower quality one from the frozen set) was missing chromosome #7 (whatever that is...).



sunshine8 said:


> [
> Hey Bizzbiii, I am home, resting, all this stress got me bad cold, and to top it all AF came too yesterday. We spoke to the nurse and she told us to stop progesterone. The doctor will call us on 18 sep, to discuss FET plan. At the moment I am so exhausted, that except for the feeling of loss and emptiness , I feel nothing.
> 
> I just want to relax, be in peace with myself, and have no high hopes, cause expectation kills :(

Hang in there, sunshine. I know how difficult it is. :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Mrs. T im so sorry. Can it be too early to test? Keeping you in good thoughts!


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> ABaby - I will be thinking of you guys!!!
> 
> Well ladies, I am out of here. I will be back in the am after my beta test. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK Wish me luck. I need it. I am so so nervous and feeling, well a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> Be thinking and praying for ya!!!
> 
> Do you feel preggers?Click to expand...

You know what's funny. This whole tww, I was convinved I was pregnant, but the closer I got to today, I think I'm not. It's a weird thing to feel two different things at the same time. I've been wanting this so bad, and waiting for 7 years, it's just unbelievable to me.


----------



## TeeinAZ

So I am sitting at work, anxiously waiting for "the call" on my first beta. 

This wait has been the longest wait of my life and I was in and out of the doc office in about 5 minutes. WOW. 

I'm a mess!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

TeeinAZ- I am so cheering you on girl!!! Been waiting all day to see what your result is!!

*Update* My beta came back at 477.8, so a doubling time of 48.5 hours! Perfect! However the spotting and cramping and clots continue, and my temp is staying low. My doctor refuses to have my progesterone checked or to increase my dose!!! I wrote her telling her DH and I will be at the clinic tomorrow and my progesterone WILL be checked. I am not going to lose this pregnancy simply because my doctor is too much of an idiot to run a basic blood test. Not ONCE during my entire IVF cycle has she checked my estrogen or progesterone. Not ONCE. 

I even sent her a pic of my chart. Her response? She's not going to test anything, my dose is fine, and I am to stop temping because it means nothing. Seriously??? The day my temp plummets, I start bleeding red blood with clots and cramping- and she's going to tell me it's not related? Without running a single test?


----------



## bunyhuny

sunshine8 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.
> 
> Dear Bunny :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, this has been such a difficult time for us, I am praying for you with all my heart. Take care of yourself.Click to expand...

Thank you so much, sunshine. <3 <3 <3 This IVF road is so hard for all of us and nothing ever seems to go as expected. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am just praying so hard that this little bean sticks.


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> TeeinAZ- I am so cheering you on girl!!! Been waiting all day to see what your result is!!
> 
> *Update* My beta came back at 477.8, so a doubling time of 48.5 hours! Perfect! However the spotting and cramping and clots continue, and my temp is staying low. My doctor refuses to have my progesterone checked or to increase my dose!!! I wrote her telling her DH and I will be at the clinic tomorrow and my progesterone WILL be checked. I am not going to lose this pregnancy simply because my doctor is too much of an idiot to run a basic blood test. Not ONCE during my entire IVF cycle has she checked my estrogen or progesterone. Not ONCE.
> 
> I even sent her a pic of my chart. Her response? She's not going to test anything, my dose is fine, and I am to stop temping because it means nothing. Seriously??? The day my temp plummets, I start bleeding red blood with clots and cramping- and she's going to tell me it's not related? Without running a single test?

OK so when I talk about my roller coaster, it is nothing compared to yours! I am sooooooooooooooo glad those number went up that hight! Whew, I've been praying for you!!!! 

I can't believe they aren't checking your Prog. and Estr. levels! You raise hell!!! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Buny I hope baby is staying put I'm still in hospital bad pain and they won't do my beta.


----------



## bunyhuny

4magpies said:


> Buny I hope baby is staying put I'm still in hospital bad pain and they won't do my beta.

Oh hunny- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I do not know what is wrong with these doctors. How do we even attempt to explain to them what this is like for us- all this not knowing! I sometimes think that every hospital and every clinic should have a person on staff who has had to go through IVF, just so that there is someone there who understands what this is like. I so hope you are able to get answers soon!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

4magpies said:


> Buny I hope baby is staying put I'm still in hospital bad pain and they won't do my beta.

You poor thing. I am praying for you!! :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?

They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHA


----------



## bunyhuny

TeeinAZ said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?
> 
> They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHAClick to expand...

That TOTALLY is a couple! They need to step it up!! :grr: :winkwink:


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine8 said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> oh Buny - I do hoe it all works out for you ,:hugs:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - how are you holding up my dear ? I have an appointment tomorrow with my doctor to discuss what went wrong and the next step, I am looking forward to my FET:happydance: but in the meantime I have decided to go away for a girls weekend . I need some time to myself.
> 
> rest of the ladies - good luck in your cycles. ! And congrats on the BFP's
> 
> Hey Bizzbiii, I am home, resting, all this stress got me bad cold, and to top it all AF came too yesterday. We spoke to the nurse and she told us to stop progesterone. The doctor will call us on 18 sep, to discuss FET plan. At the moment I am so exhausted, that except for the feeling of loss and emptiness , I feel nothing.
> 
> I just want to relax, be in peace with myself, and have no high hopes, cause expectation kills :(
> 
> I am glad that you are taking a break, hope you have a great weekend with your girls and get all the positive energy you need to liven up. I will be thinking of you. Please let us know how the meeting with the doc went. Take care and much love.
> 
> Mrs.T,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, I hope that you get a BFP as perhaps its too early to get the right results. don't stress over the negative, just relax and think happy thoughts.
> 
> GL to all ladies stimming, hope you develop many great follies. Congratulation to ladies in their PUPOhood.Click to expand...

Sunshine - Oh hunny :hugs: My doctor told me today we have 8 :cold: (which I knew), and they are all great quality ( which was a good news). She also said " not every embryo will turn out to be a baby, but there is at least one out there that will " and I don't know why but it did make me a bit happier. We are doing unmedicated FET which I am very happy about , we might just use the trigger but nothing before. My AF hasn't arrived yet and if it's not here by Monday I have to go and do BETA. Other than that I must say even the retail therapy did not help. Stay positive please.


4magpies- I am so so so sorry bunny, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Okay ladies. Got an e-mail back from my doctor. I demanded a progesterone blood test and told the doctor that DH and I would pay extra to have it done. This is the response I got back from my doctor:

_"Hi, it is not a good idea. If you use [the previously prescribed dose of progesterone], you must have enough of progesterone. If you will have some kind of abortion, it is not because of low progesterone but because of some problem of the gestation, like genetisc and so... No excess of progesterone (like overdose) can stop abortion if it has to happen. So, i dont recomend you to do it - because it is unlogical  
I think you have enough of progesterone. If the pregnancy is ok, everything will be ok. 
I recommend you to wait  you cant do anything more now. "_

*So without any blood work, she has decided my progesterone level is fine. WTF???? *


----------



## bizzibii

bunyhuny said:


> TeeinAZ- I am so cheering you on girl!!! Been waiting all day to see what your result is!!
> 
> *Update* My beta came back at 477.8, so a doubling time of 48.5 hours! Perfect! However the spotting and cramping and clots continue, and my temp is staying low. My doctor refuses to have my progesterone checked or to increase my dose!!! I wrote her telling her DH and I will be at the clinic tomorrow and my progesterone WILL be checked. I am not going to lose this pregnancy simply because my doctor is too much of an idiot to run a basic blood test. Not ONCE during my entire IVF cycle has she checked my estrogen or progesterone. Not ONCE.
> 
> I even sent her a pic of my chart. Her response? She's not going to test anything, my dose is fine, and I am to stop temping because it means nothing. Seriously??? The day my temp plummets, I start bleeding red blood with clots and cramping- and she's going to tell me it's not related? Without running a single test?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Buny - great numbers. I think our doctors are going mad each time we question their decisions. I will keep my fingers crossed for you my dear.:hugs:


----------



## nlk

buny, that's insane. How can she make that call? With my clinic, I have to take progesterone supplements from stimming until 12 weeks, if the ivf results in a pregnancy, to help sustain it - until the placenta can take over. Is there any way that you can get a second opinion?


----------



## bunyhuny

nlk said:


> buny, that's insane. How can she make that call? With my clinic, I have to take progesterone supplements from stimming until 12 weeks, if the ivf results in a pregnancy, to help sustain it - until the placenta can take over. Is there any way that you can get a second opinion?

My doctor started me on some progesterone the day after my EC but never ran a test to check if the dose was right. I've been reading online that in some IVF cases, the corpus luteum totally fails and progesterone has to be supplemented at a much higher dose, especially in women who don't respond well to normal doses. It was saying that women with PCOS and with insulin resistance (both of which I have) also generally need a higher dose than normal. I even asked my doctor to check my progesterone when she first put me on it and she refused, so we don't even have a baseline of what it was earlier in the cycle!

I am thinking I may call my doctor's office back in the States and find out what my progesterone usually is in my luteal phase, then force my doctor here to do a progesterone check. if my progesterone is way low, I'm going to tell her I need my dose upped. If she refuses to have the blood work run or if she refuses to alter the dose if needed, I will take it up with the head doctor. Just need to see if I can get my home clinic to release the info over the phone...


----------



## sunshine1217

bunyhuny said:


> Okay ladies. Got an e-mail back from my doctor. I demanded a progesterone blood test and told the doctor that DH and I would pay extra to have it done. This is the response I got back from my doctor:
> 
> _"Hi, it is not a good idea. If you use [the previously prescribed dose of progesterone], you must have enough of progesterone. If you will have some kind of abortion, it is not because of low progesterone but because of some problem of the gestation, like genetisc and so... No excess of progesterone (like overdose) can stop abortion if it has to happen. So, i dont recomend you to do it - because it is unlogical
> I think you have enough of progesterone. If the pregnancy is ok, everything will be ok.
> I recommend you to wait  you cant do anything more now. "_
> 
> *So without any blood work, she has decided my progesterone level is fine. WTF???? *

WOW BUNY, thats crazy! I can't believe they won't test your progesterone. That's important to strengthen the sticky bean!! My progesterone levels weren't high enough in the beginning so I had to increase my dosage. Can you go ask another dr? But the Beta is AWESOME!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

TeeinAZ said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?
> 
> They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHAClick to expand...

GOOD LUCK!! Have you not tested yet? Wow!


----------



## TeeinAZ

sunshine1217 said:



> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?
> 
> They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! Have you not tested yet? Wow!Click to expand...

HAHAH No, I haven't tested. I feel like the only one in the universe that hasn't. What was I thinking? HAHAH I just didn't have the courage to do it. Now, I'm dying!!


----------



## sunshine1217

TeeinAZ said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?
> 
> They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! Have you not tested yet? Wow!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH No, I haven't tested. I feel like the only one in the universe that hasn't. What was I thinking? HAHAH I just didn't have the courage to do it. Now, I'm dying!!Click to expand...

How do you feel? Any symptoms? Soooo excited for you!


----------



## TeeinAZ

sunshine1217 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?
> 
> They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! Have you not tested yet? Wow!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH No, I haven't tested. I feel like the only one in the universe that hasn't. What was I thinking? HAHAH I just didn't have the courage to do it. Now, I'm dying!!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel? Any symptoms? Soooo excited for you!Click to expand...

You know, at the beginning of the week, I was feeling all kinds of stuff, like the pressure in my lower abdomen, my bbs were killing me, they looked really veiny (is that a word?), I've been so so thirsty, like waking up in the middle of the night with a dry dry mouth. I've been having a ton of crazy dreams, and massive headaches. I still have the dreams, headaches and little dizzy spells. But my bbs don't hurt unless I grab them or my cats walk on them.

I think all my symptoms could also be the progesterone side effects. :shrug:


----------



## sunshine1217

TeeninAZ, totally possible! Even so it doesn't mean that's bad. My first pg was the same, had mild cramping right when it implanted then nothing till about week 7 or so then a bit of nausea but not really much. I was always so worried that it wasn't there. Hasn't it been 2 hours yet?


----------



## bunyhuny

bunyhuny said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ- When are your beta results supposed to be in?
> 
> They said a couple hours. It's been TWO:shock:, isn't that a couple?:shock: I mean what is their couple?:shock: 3?:shock: 4?:shock: HAHAH I'm losing it!:wacko: HHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> That TOTALLY is a couple! They need to step it up!! :grr: :winkwink:Click to expand...


Any news yet? I know it has been "a couple hours" by now. :winkwink:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:

I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Whoop whoop! That's awesome!


----------



## TeeinAZ

sunshine1217 said:


> Whoop whoop! That's awesome!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Of course I POAS right after I got the call.
 



Attached Files:







20130913_131248.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!! I'm so excited for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay!! I'm so excited for you! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

<3

:bfp:

Go, TeeinAZ!!!!

<3 :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :bfp: :crib: :bfp: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: <3

:dust:

:bfp:

<3​


----------



## Mrs. T

That's so cute buny!

Congratulations TeeinAZ!!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

TeeinAZ said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop! That's awesome!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Of course I POAS right after I got the call.Click to expand...

:haha: After your beta!


----------



## bunyhuny

sunshine1217 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop! That's awesome!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Of course I POAS right after I got the call.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: After your beta!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Love it!


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!! CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay!! I'm so excited for you! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Is this your first IVF??


----------



## adroplet

Congratulations!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop! That's awesome!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Of course I POAS right after I got the call.Click to expand...

Where's the digi?? Conception indicator is in the States now :winkwink::haha:


----------



## bunyhuny

Well ladies, I finally got some reasoning behind my doctor's decision not to run progesterone numbers. I messaged a top fertility doctor back in the US and he told me this:

"I agree with your doc. There is no point testing your progesterone because a falling progesterone is most often the result (rather than the cause) of a failing pregnancy. You just need to wait this out, I am afraid."

I wish my doctor could have just said that!! I am still very worried about things, but at least I know there is nothing I can do either way! If the pregnancy does fail I won't have to blame myself for not doing enough.

I still might pop in an extra progesterone now and then if I feel like it... like if I start getting worsening cramps or the bleeding gets heavy. Other than that, I am just going to keep myself on bedrest until Monday and hope that everything turns out okay.

Thanks for all the support ladies. Ya'll are the absolute best! <3 <3 <3


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Well ladies, I finally got some reasoning behind my doctor's decision not to run progesterone numbers. I messaged a top fertility doctor back in the US and he told me this:
> 
> "I agree with your doc. There is no point testing your progesterone because a falling progesterone is most often the result (rather than the cause) of a failing pregnancy. You just need to wait this out, I am afraid."
> 
> I wish my doctor could have just said that!! I am still very worried about things, but at least I know there is nothing I can do either way! If the pregnancy does fail I won't have to blame myself for not doing enough.
> 
> I still might pop in an extra progesterone now and then if I feel like it... like if I start getting worsening cramps or the bleeding gets heavy. Other than that, I am just going to keep myself on bedrest until Monday and hope that everything turns out okay.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies. Ya'll are the absolute best! <3 <3 <3

Keeping you in my prayers. :hugs:

Are you still bleeding heavily, Buny?


----------



## bunyhuny

Not having heavy spotting anymore and cramps are much lighter. I put myself on bedrest today and after a couple hours the bleeding really calmed down. Now I just have light pink-tinged CM. I also changed from doing two suppositories 3x a day to doing 1 suppository 6x a day, just to keep a more steady dose of progesterone in my system. 

I've been looking up studies online and from what I've gathered, especially after hearing back for the US doctor, is that I am probably having withdrawal bleeding because my corpus luteum failed. If it failed just because IVF damaged it, which can definitely happen, then I should recover from the withdrawal bleeding in a few days and my current dose of progesterone should be fine. If the corpus luteum failed because there is something wrong with the actual pregnancy, then no amount of progesterone can fix that. In other words- it really is just a sit and wait thing. (Or lay in bed and wait!) I am really hoping the bleeding goes away soon and that we see our bean snuggled in in exactly the right place on Monday's u/s.


----------



## ababy4us

I hope so too Buny! I'm glad you are on bed rest. I know its been said a billion times but bleeding in pregnancy can be totally normal especially since your numbers are still rising!


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, ladies, I have been stalking but since we are not actively in the IVF cycle yet I have been posting very little. First of all good luck to all! 

I just wanted to share my not so fun experience with saline sono yesterday. I had it done before but nothing awful like yesterday. Due to my strange anatomy (tight cervix with strangely angled uterus) the doc had major issue just to get a catheter in and then after all these cramps I had to endure saline inside. Yikes. He mentioned something about stitching my cervix to which I must have, in e midst of all that madness, missed the first part. My friend suggested they might be dilating it? That all is supposed to happen during my egg retrieval. Anyone had anything similar going on? 

On another note, I am scheduling our bw for diseases, and already have consent forms signing appt and injection class booked! Looks like November is THE month.


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> I hope so too Buny! I'm glad you are on bed rest. I know its been said a billion times but bleeding in pregnancy can be totally normal especially since your numbers are still rising!


Thanks, hunny. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

ababy4us said:


> Is your ER still set for the 18th? That is my birthday!!!

Yes, for now it is! Happy early birthday!! :) When is your transfer scheduled?



bunyhuny said:


> *Update* My beta came back at 477.8, so a doubling time of 48.5 hours! Perfect! However the spotting and cramping and clots continue, and my temp is staying low.

Great beta!! What a fighter you have on your hands! Praying the cramping and spotting resolves quickly and you can have peace that everything will be fine.



TeeinAZ said:


> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ahh!!! Congrats! For some reason I nearly teared up when I read this. I could just feel your excitement.



flagirlie7 said:


> I just wanted to share my not so fun experience with saline sono yesterday. I had it done before but nothing awful like yesterday. Due to my strange anatomy (tight cervix with strangely angled uterus) the doc had major issue just to get a catheter in and then after all these cramps I had to endure saline inside. Yikes. He mentioned something about stitching my cervix to which I must have, in e midst of all that madness, missed the first part. My friend suggested they might be dilating it? That all is supposed to happen during my egg retrieval. Anyone had anything similar going on?
> 
> On another note, I am scheduling our bw for diseases, and already have consent forms signing appt and injection class booked! Looks like November is THE month.

Sorry for such a poor experience with your sono. My mock transfer sounded similarly painful. They didn't mention having to do any stitching of my cervix or anything though. I think my issue was that my bladder was too empty and my uterus was therefore not sitting in the proper alignment. Not a fun experience!

Glad you are able to get started soon!!

AFM - At my baseline scan I had 10 follies on the right and 11 on the left. At today's scan, I now have only 3 on the right but still have 9 on the left. Of the 12, there are 4 that are <8mm. So right now it looks like I have 8 contenders. Not bad, but not great either. I'm just super happy that I even have this opportunity! Next scan is Sunday morning, then *hopefully* ER will be on Wednesday!!

One question though... my estradiol was 995 this morning, does that seem low after 6 days of stims?

(By the way, sorry for the double post for those of you that are also on the other thread...!)


----------



## Mrs. T

Rest up bunyhuny! I am praying for you and your baby. Let your husband take care of you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Prayerful, on day 6 mine was 822. From what I understand your estradiol is directly related to the number of mature follicles you have. It should be 150-200 per mature follicle.

I was really worried about my follicles. The number seemed to change with every U/S but there weren't many until near the end of the cycle monitoring all the sudden the number really jumped! Good luck!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> [
> One question though... my estradiol was 995 this morning, does that seem low after 6 days of stims?

My estradiol was 466.4 after 5 days of stims. At the time, we were tracking 9 contenders. I triggered on day 10. On the day of the retrieval, I got 7 eggs collected. 6 of them were mature.


Best wishes, buny! I'm glad that your beta went up. I hope that your sticky bean continues to thrive and that the bleeding stops. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Buny you look after yourself. 

I'm still in hospital. 

They still won't do another beta. I'm 5dp5dt today. 

xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

4magpies said:


> Buny you look after yourself.
> 
> I'm still in hospital.
> 
> They still won't do another beta. I'm 5dp5dt today.
> 
> xxx

I hope you feel better and get to go home soon. :hugs:


----------



## Izabela

bunyhuny said:


> Not having heavy spotting anymore and cramps are much lighter. I put myself on bedrest today and after a couple hours the bleeding really calmed down. Now I just have light pink-tinged CM. I also changed from doing two suppositories 3x a day to doing 1 suppository 6x a day, just to keep a more steady dose of progesterone in my system.
> 
> I've been looking up studies online and from what I've gathered, especially after hearing back for the US doctor, is that I am probably having withdrawal bleeding because my corpus luteum failed. If it failed just because IVF damaged it, which can definitely happen, then I should recover from the withdrawal bleeding in a few days and my current dose of progesterone should be fine. If the corpus luteum failed because there is something wrong with the actual pregnancy, then no amount of progesterone can fix that. In other words- it really is just a sit and wait thing. (Or lay in bed and wait!) I am really hoping the bleeding goes away soon and that we see our bean snuggled in in exactly the right place on Monday's u/s.

Bunny hope soon you feel better. It's such a stressful time for you. Have you had a ultrasound to check the implantation. It may not be your case as only happens in 2 % but is worthy to be caution. On my first IVF I ended with ectopic. The pregnancy test was negative. The clinic din not do Beta. I had heavy bleeding and cloths and white tissue and I still felt pregnant. I called the clinic but they said is the meds wearing off. At about 6 weeks I had pains in my left side. I blamed the meds and I ignored it for another week. I went to GP at 7 weeks and 3 days and I was rushed to emergency and had a full C section as too late for key hole. The blood test showed high Beta at this point same as normal pregnancy but the ultrasound showed ectopic. I lost a good tube.
It may be a good idea to ask for a ultrasound if you did not have one as is much easy to catch it early.
Wish you all the luck.


----------



## Izabela

4magpies said:


> Buny you look after yourself.
> 
> I'm still in hospital.
> 
> They still won't do another beta. I'm 5dp5dt today.
> 
> xxx

Hope you recover soon. Good luck.


----------



## Izabela

TeeinAZ said:


> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great news!! Congratulations !!!


----------



## sunshine8

bizzibii said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> oh Buny - I do hoe it all works out for you ,:hugs:
> 
> Sunshine 8 - how are you holding up my dear ? I have an appointment tomorrow with my doctor to discuss what went wrong and the next step, I am looking forward to my FET:happydance: but in the meantime I have decided to go away for a girls weekend . I need some time to myself.
> 
> rest of the ladies - good luck in your cycles. ! And congrats on the BFP's
> 
> Hey Bizzbiii, I am home, resting, all this stress got me bad cold, and to top it all AF came too yesterday. We spoke to the nurse and she told us to stop progesterone. The doctor will call us on 18 sep, to discuss FET plan. At the moment I am so exhausted, that except for the feeling of loss and emptiness , I feel nothing.
> 
> I just want to relax, be in peace with myself, and have no high hopes, cause expectation kills :(
> 
> I am glad that you are taking a break, hope you have a great weekend with your girls and get all the positive energy you need to liven up. I will be thinking of you. Please let us know how the meeting with the doc went. Take care and much love.
> 
> Mrs.T,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, I hope that you get a BFP as perhaps its too early to get the right results. don't stress over the negative, just relax and think happy thoughts.
> 
> GL to all ladies stimming, hope you develop many great follies. Congratulation to ladies in their PUPOhood.Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine - Oh hunny :hugs: My doctor told me today we have 8 :cold: (which I knew), and they are all great quality ( which was a good news). She also said " not every embryo will turn out to be a baby, but there is at least one out there that will " and I don't know why but it did make me a bit happier. We are doing unmedicated FET which I am very happy about , we might just use the trigger but nothing before. My AF hasn't arrived yet and if it's not here by Monday I have to go and do BETA. Other than that I must say even the retail therapy did not help. Stay positive please.
> 
> 
> 4magpies- I am so so so sorry bunny, hope you feel better soon :hugs:Click to expand...



Bizzbii darling, I am glad that the meeting with your doc went well and that it lifted your spirits. I am also hoping that you don't get your periods until Monday and then the beta test miraculously gives you a positive----praying with all my heart for you.

We will be speaking to the docter on 18th and then know the next plan of action, but I suppose I will too be on a unmediated cycle. On Monday I will check for acupuncture too. 


Bunnyhuny, what a hassle, I really hope things turn out the best for you honey. Keeping my FX for you, and hope you get great news on Monday. Take care sweet.

Mrs.T , how are you? any more updates, thinking of you.

TeeninAZ: congratulation girls, felt so happy reading your news this morning. Take care and have a H&H 9 months.

My other friend on the third, hello and here wishing the very best for all of you. Please keep me in your prayers


----------



## bunyhuny

4magpies said:


> Buny you look after yourself.
> 
> I'm still in hospital.
> 
> They still won't do another beta. I'm 5dp5dt today.
> 
> xxx


Oh, hunny. I so hope that you are feeling better soon and get to go home. Besides the beta, how is everything going? Have they told you when you might expect to leave? And will they do another beta in a couple days? I'm thinking good thoughts for you, lovely lady. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

*Update*

So now that I've had a little more time to research what the US doctor said, it seems that there are two main possibilities of what could cause the major temp drop and all the cramping/spotting. 

The first possibility is the corpus luteum failed because there is something wrong with the pregnancy. If that is the case, no increase in progesterone dose would help to fix that.

The second possibility is that, since IVF damages the follicles during egg retrieval, the corpus luteum could just fail or have problems on its own, I could also have not just one corpus luteum- but two or more, with progesterone production balanced amongst them, and if one goes, the other ones aren't producing enough progesterone (yet). Anyway, if one fails, then the body responds to the major decrease in progesterone by temp drop, cramping, spotting, etc. Normal PMS stuff. However, if this is the case, and if the pregnancy is healthy, then after going through the slight progesterone withdrawal, the body recovers and either the other corpus luteum(s) begin to work harder, or if there is no corpus luteum left, the placenta hormones and the suppositories are processed more effectively.

I am going to go with the second because, as of this morning, *my temp has gone back up, the cramps are gone, and the spotting is not just a tiny bit of pink tint to my CM!* 

Thank you, ladies, for all the love and prayers!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mrs. T

sunshine8, no just waiting it out until beta on Tuesday.

buny I hope it's the latter scenario. Still thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

They won't do another beta at all as say it won't be helpful to them. Stupid NHS hospitals. Make me angry! 

I don't know when I'll be out. I'm not in pain but the other things aren't improving. 

My stomach was 35" yesterday which is very swollen. Today it is 42"!! 7" over night. 

OHSS sucks. From what I can read online though its a nearly sure sign I'm pregnant as I was fine before ET and it only started once when implantation should've started. 

I'm definitely gonna POAS on wed, might do earlier if OH wont. Not quite sure when I'll be getting out of here.


----------



## bunyhuny

4magpies said:


> They won't do another beta at all as say it won't be helpful to them. Stupid NHS hospitals. Make me angry!
> 
> I don't know when I'll be out. I'm not in pain but the other things aren't improving.
> 
> My stomach was 35" yesterday which is very swollen. Today it is 42"!! 7" over night.
> 
> OHSS sucks. From what I can read online though its a nearly sure sign I'm pregnant as I was fine before ET and it only started once when implantation should've started.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna POAS on wed, might do earlier if OH wont. Not quite sure when I'll be getting out of here.


Oh, hun. That is no good. :hugs: I wish you weren't having to go through this- but you are definitely right, it could be getting bad because of pregnancy. Have they said if they will drain your abdomen to ease the distension? 7" is quite a bit of a change! I hope the swelling subsides very soon!


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. My Internet link went out over the few days.

Congrats teen and bunny those are great numbers. Hoping your little bean stays put and don't drive yourself crazy with too much info. Just relax wink wink

Ababy am here. Not gone anywhere yet. At my day 6 scan not much was seen too. i honestly don't want much follies this time. With my failed trial I had 16 from start and 22 at ER with 20 of the matured. But no frosty no BFP. Which makes me assume it poor quality cos only 12 fertilzed and only 6 made it to day 3. My friend had success with only 4 at ER they all fertilized and she transferred 3 at d3 she's about 26-28 weeks now.

So don't feel down about the numbers yet.

Prayerful I see you are also on your way. I might get to trigger on Monday too after 11 days of stimm. My lead follie is at 17mm from today's follie check.

So sorry about the BFN. Sending hugs to you all. Wish there was a better way to deal with the disappointment.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Hennapop

Yaaayyyy!!! Congrats so exciting :)


----------



## Plex

Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well? 

:hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx 

Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!! 

A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx


----------



## ababy4us

Plex said:


> Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well?
> 
> :hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx
> 
> Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!!
> 
> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx

Hey Plex!! Wondering where you were! Glad to know you are finally on your way :) Sorry AF was late, that's always the way. When we don't want her she shows up early when we do want her she's late that :witch:


----------



## sekky

Hi plex. Glad you are on your way already.

Ababy - when is your next follie check? 

AFM - hoping I get to trigger tomorrow. Am so impatient now.


----------



## Plex

lol thanks :D xx

I was lurking looking via my mobile but its such an effort to post on it as it has a small screen! xx

Yay Sekky!!! Gl for the trigger :D xx


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Hi plex. Glad you are on your way already.
> 
> Ababy - when is your next follie check?
> 
> AFM - hoping I get to trigger tomorrow. Am so impatient now.

Next follie check is tomorrow at 7am. Am nervous though, I am feeling pretty bloated today. The u/s always hurt but when my ovaries are stimulated its especially uncomfortable. I'm getting impatient too, wish it would hurry up. If everything goes as planned I could possibly be having my embryo transfer this time next week :happydance: eeeekkk that is soooo exciting!


----------



## Serenyx

TeeinAZ said:


> Beta is 135!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge congratulations! :happydance:



bunyhuny said:


> I am going to go with the second because, as of this morning, *my temp has gone back up, the cramps are gone, and the spotting is not just a tiny bit of pink tint to my CM!*
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for all the love and prayers!!! <3 <3 <3

That is great news Buny - hang in there :)



4magpies said:


> OHSS sucks. From what I can read online though its a nearly sure sign I'm pregnant as I was fine before ET and it only started once when implantation should've started

Fingers crossed it is a good sign for you :flower:



Plex said:


> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx

That's typical - when we want her to come she is late :dohh: Good luck for this cycle :flower:



adroplet said:


> I just got the call - I'm cleared for FET this cycle!
> It will be medicated. I am to start BCPs today, for 10days. Then I will begin estrace tabs followed by progesterone supp. Don't know exact date for FET just yet but excited anyway.

That's great news! So you went straight into a frozen cycle? My clinic won't do that - I have to wait for another cycle but they haven't really given me any information as to why!



adroplet said:


> I googled some stuff and apparently many ladies get their 1st AF post ER within 10-12 days and then have to wait 2-3 months for their 2nd cycle post ER. I didn't want to take my chances and wait that long. I want to be prego ASAP.

Oh gawd - I hope this isn't the case with me. I will be really upset with my clinic if that is the case :(

Not much news to report here. I went for a scan on Friday and my OHSS has cleared up. They won't let me start FET this cycle - I have to wait but wasn't really given much more information. I have an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday so I am hoping I find out more then. I'm a bit disillusioned with the clinic if I am honest :(


----------



## sammy1987xxx

TeeinAZ said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop! That's awesome!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Of course I POAS right after I got the call.Click to expand...




That's brilliant congrats xxxx


----------



## ababy4us

Silly question ladies... :blush:

I just got a pedicure the other day and then my mom told me AFTER she spent $30 on it that they will most likely make me take the polish off for my egg retrieval. Is this true? I knew no nail polish but toenails??

Silly things to worry about I know, but I so rarely get a pedicure and I hate to take the polish off.


----------



## bunyhuny

I only had to take off my fingernail polish. It has something to do with being able to see the color of the skin under your nails- lets them know if there is a problem during anesthesia. No one told me to take off my toenail polish, and as I had also just had a pedi, I wouldn't have dreamed of doing it without being told to. :winkwink: Turned out my clinic has us IVF ladies keep our socks on during ER so we don't get too chilly anyway!


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> I only had to take off my fingernail polish. It has something to do with being able to see the color of the skin under your nails- lets them know if there is a problem during anesthesia. No one told me to take off my toenail polish, and as I had also just had a pedi, I wouldn't have dreamed of doing it without being told to. :winkwink: Turned out my clinic has us IVF ladies keep our socks on during ER so we don't get too chilly anyway!

I remember my nurse told me they give us socks so I thought jeez why would the toenail polish matter but mother had me worry :wacko:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Toenail polish is ok, but not fingernail polish :-D
I am so excited to meet with the pharmacy tomorrow and pick up my meds!
I take my last pill tomorrow too, so hopefully AF will show by Thursday or Friday and I can start Stims!!!! 
Estimated ER is 10/3!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!

We're pregnant. 

I can't believe it!! 

7dp5dt!


----------



## Disneyfan88

4magpies said:


> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!

Wonderful news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well?
> 
> :hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx
> 
> Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!!
> 
> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx

Great for starting meds. From now on the times goes faster. Are you on long or short protocol? Good luck. X


----------



## Izabela

4magpies said:


> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!

Great news. Congrats!!


----------



## sekky

4magpies congrats. So happy for you. Wishing a H&H 9 months


----------



## bunyhuny

<3

:bfp:

:bunny: :happydance: :bunny:

* Congratulations, 4magpies!!! *

:bunny: :happydance: :bunny:

:bfp:

<3​


----------



## bunyhuny

*Update*

Here is some good news today!!!

hCG results should be back in 4.5 to 5.5 hours. Blood draw was crazy. I've been craving medium rare to rare red meat for the last few days, ate 6 steaks in since Thursday...., and now I know why. My body has been BUSY making blood. When the nurse stuck the blood draw needle into my arm, blood spurted out all around it. And when she went to fill the vial, well, I have never seen blood whoosh into one of those things so fast!! It was amazing. Glad I listened to my body and ate what it told me to!

We also has our first post-conception u/s today. Our clinic's u/s machines are not very high powered, so we didn't know if we'd be able to see anything yet, but there it was, right where it should be, our gestational sac! Yayyyyy!!!!! There was something in the sac as well, but the machine isn't high enough resolution to have picked up exactly what it looked like. Doctor refuses to say what it is because she can't get a clear image, but it was obvious that she thinks we were looking at the yolk sac.

We go back in for another u/s in a week (23rd, 6+5). By then, we should be able to see more. And we're having the doctor in charge of the entire clinic doing the scan. He's the one who did my transfer. :happydance: Then another scan on the 30th (7+5) by my regular doctor to check for heartbeat if the machine isn't powerful enough to pick it up next week.

That amount of relief I am feeling is INTENSE. 

One, maybe two, more ultrasounds and we should have proof that everything is okay.


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you girls!

xxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

4magpies - massive congrats!

Bunyhuny - can't wait to hear what your beta is today!!! And what a relief to see a pic on the ultrasound!!!


----------



## ababy4us

WOW so much wonderful news!!

Congrats magpies!!! That's amazing!

So glad everything is great Buny!! What a relief you must feel.


AFM- Follicle count went up to 12 plus 2 too small to measure. The biggest is 18, smallest 9 I think. I doubt I will trigger on time (tomorrow) but that's ok, as I have read the slower you "cook" your eggs the better quality (At least I'm telling myself that, haha.). I just have to wait for my blood work and see what it says. I'm so nervous I'm going to end up with no eggs. I know its probably ridiculous and I'm stressing over nothing but I expected to be much farther along at day 9 of stims than I am. Oh how these u/s stress me out!


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> WOW so much wonderful news!!
> 
> Congrats magpies!!! That's amazing!
> 
> So glad everything is great Buny!! What a relief you must feel.
> 
> 
> AFM- Follicle count went up to 12 plus 2 measurably ones. The biggest is 18, smallest 9 I think. I doubt I will trigger on time (tomorrow) but that's ok, as I have read the slower you "cook" your eggs the better quality (At least I'm telling myself that, haha.). I just have to wait for my blood work and see what it says. I'm so nervous I'm going to end up with no eggs. I know its probably ridiculous and I'm stressing over nothing but I expected to be much farther along at day 9 of stims than I am. Oh how these u/s stress me out!

I don't think I will trigger today as well. Still waiting for the verdict. It's day 12 and 11 days of stimm already.


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> WOW so much wonderful news!!
> 
> Congrats magpies!!! That's amazing!
> 
> So glad everything is great Buny!! What a relief you must feel.
> 
> 
> AFM- Follicle count went up to 12 plus 2 measurably ones. The biggest is 18, smallest 9 I think. I doubt I will trigger on time (tomorrow) but that's ok, as I have read the slower you "cook" your eggs the better quality (At least I'm telling myself that, haha.). I just have to wait for my blood work and see what it says. I'm so nervous I'm going to end up with no eggs. I know its probably ridiculous and I'm stressing over nothing but I expected to be much farther along at day 9 of stims than I am. Oh how these u/s stress me out!
> 
> I don't think I will trigger today as well. Still waiting for the verdict. It's day 12 and 11 days of stimm already.Click to expand...


I'm so frustrated. I'm sure its the hormones as I am irrationally frustrated :haha:

Sekky, did you have an u/s today? How many follies if so?


----------



## sekky

I did but I don't know how many(I didn't ask) waiting for the nurse to run me thru it when my e2 comes back. What dosage are you on? Am just on 225 of Gonal f


----------



## Plex

Magpies - CONGRATULATIONS huni!! xxx
Buni - Such amazing news :hugs: xxx
TeeinAZ & Sammy - Cant remember if ive already said Conrats or not but....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Plex

Double post - sorry :D xx


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> I did but I don't know how many(I didn't ask) waiting for the nurse to run me thru it when my e2 comes back. What dosage are you on? Am just on 225 of Gonal f

I'm on 150 twice a day, 75 Menopur twice a day, 20units of microdose lupron twice day. I am getting sore :-/


----------



## Plex

Ababy - Ouchies!! Thats a LOT of stabbing with a needle :hugs: no wonder ur sore! Will u have another scan 2moro before u trigger? xx


----------



## sekky

That means you are on 300 + 150? 

Am not triggering today but hopefully tomorrow. I have 19 follies. The biggest is btw 18-19mm and the smallest is btw 13-14mm. E2 came back at 3,472.

Another E2 tomorrow:cry: my poor vein. Then hopefully the last scan tomorrow too:happydance: can't wait.


----------



## Plex

How many blood tests u had so far then Sekky? :hugs: xx


----------



## ababy4us

Plex said:


> Ababy - Ouchies!! Thats a LOT of stabbing with a needle :hugs: no wonder ur sore! Will u have another scan 2moro before u trigger? xx

Yes, ouchies. BUT I'm trying not to complain too much :winkwink:

I'm thinking I'll definitely have another scan before trigger. I get the feeling that the Dr. that did my scan today didn't maybe check as well as my nurse who usually does the scan. The scan didn't hurt at all and I thought for sure it would, she didn't seem to manipulate the probe as much as the other do so I am anxious to hear the e2 levels.


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> That means you are on 300 + 150?
> 
> Am not triggering today but hopefully tomorrow. I have 19 follies. The biggest is btw 18-19mm and the smallest is btw 13-14mm. E2 came back at 3,472.
> 
> Another E2 tomorrow:cry: my poor vein. Then hopefully the last scan tomorrow too:happydance: can't wait.

Yup! LOTS of drugs...Damned DOR! :haha:
That is great Sekky!! Do you have small veins and do they have a hard time drawing blood from them?

I learned my lesson, I drink lots of fluid the night before blood work and morning of.


----------



## Plex

ababy4us said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Ababy - Ouchies!! Thats a LOT of stabbing with a needle :hugs: no wonder ur sore! Will u have another scan 2moro before u trigger? xx
> 
> Yes, ouchies. BUT I'm trying not to complain too much :winkwink:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll definitely have another scan before trigger. I get the feeling that the Dr. that did my scan today didn't maybe check as well as my nurse who usually does the scan. The scan didn't hurt at all and I thought for sure it would, she didn't seem to manipulate the probe as much as the other do so I am anxious to hear the e2 levels.Click to expand...


Yeah its generally quite uncomfortable going through one of those scans as it is without loads of follicles filling the space up. Hope u get the nurse 2moro so u know the right count :hugs: Did they give u a time when they'll call u with the results? xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Congrats Ladies on your BFPS! so exciting and encouraging to hear! :) 

I have been holding back in the shadows as we have our first appt next wednesday, so we haven't started yet.

I just wondered, when do things start in relation to your cycle? With the drugs etc?? Or doesn't it matter? 

Thanks

Tanya


----------



## dovkav123

Hello Ladies,
I did my second spontanious cycle IVF this morning and we retreived my egg and waiting for the call tomorrow if it'll firtilise. 
ER didn't hurt, voltaren pill helped. 
It was amazing to watch (my hubby watched too) everything on the monitor. The needle went into the follicle and aspirated the fluid.
Congrats 4 BFP!
Good luck with RE and ET this week!


----------



## sekky

Good luck Dovkav. Hoping this you get good news tomorrow.

Ababy and plex am just a super coward. I can only allow a needle into veins around my elbow and unfortunately it's only one that's visible there. Tomorrow will be the fifth prick.


----------



## ababy4us

Plex said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Ababy - Ouchies!! Thats a LOT of stabbing with a needle :hugs: no wonder ur sore! Will u have another scan 2moro before u trigger? xx
> 
> Yes, ouchies. BUT I'm trying not to complain too much :winkwink:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll definitely have another scan before trigger. I get the feeling that the Dr. that did my scan today didn't maybe check as well as my nurse who usually does the scan. The scan didn't hurt at all and I thought for sure it would, she didn't seem to manipulate the probe as much as the other do so I am anxious to hear the e2 levels.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah its generally quite uncomfortable going through one of those scans as it is without loads of follicles filling the space up. Hope u get the nurse 2moro so u know the right count :hugs: Did they give u a time when they'll call u with the results? xxClick to expand...

Unfortunately no but usually they call around 3pm


----------



## TeeinAZ

4magpies said:


> They won't do another beta at all as say it won't be helpful to them. Stupid NHS hospitals. Make me angry!
> 
> I don't know when I'll be out. I'm not in pain but the other things aren't improving.
> 
> My stomach was 35" yesterday which is very swollen. Today it is 42"!! 7" over night.
> 
> OHSS sucks. From what I can read online though its a nearly sure sign I'm pregnant as I was fine before ET and it only started once when implantation should've started.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna POAS on wed, might do earlier if OH wont. Not quite sure when I'll be getting out of here.

Hi hon! I have a friend that has OHSS. And I knew she was pregnant because she was getting bigger. Usually it's the increase of the HCG hormone that does it. I am crossing everything for you. Drink LOTS of gatorade or powerade, anything with sodium and electrolytes!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> Silly question ladies... :blush:
> 
> I just got a pedicure the other day and then my mom told me AFTER she spent $30 on it that they will most likely make me take the polish off for my egg retrieval. Is this true? I knew no nail polish but toenails??
> 
> Silly things to worry about I know, but I so rarely get a pedicure and I hate to take the polish off.

I didn't take my nailpolish off my hands, but I should have, the anesthesiologist was having a hard time with the finger thing that checks your heart rate


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> Toenail polish is ok, but not fingernail polish :-D
> I am so excited to meet with the pharmacy tomorrow and pick up my meds!
> I take my last pill tomorrow too, so hopefully AF will show by Thursday or Friday and I can start Stims!!!!
> Estimated ER is 10/3!!!

WOO HOO Chickadee. I am praying for you!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Silly question ladies... :blush:
> 
> I just got a pedicure the other day and then my mom told me AFTER she spent $30 on it that they will most likely make me take the polish off for my egg retrieval. Is this true? I knew no nail polish but toenails??
> 
> Silly things to worry about I know, but I so rarely get a pedicure and I hate to take the polish off.
> 
> I didn't take my nailpolish off my hands, but I should have, the anesthesiologist was having a hard time with the finger thing that checks your heart rateClick to expand...

Did you have another beta???


----------



## TeeinAZ

4magpies said:


> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WOOOOOO I am so happy for you girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> *Update*
> 
> Here is some good news today!!!
> 
> hCG results should be back in 4.5 to 5.5 hours. Blood draw was crazy. I've been craving medium rare to rare red meat for the last few days, ate 6 steaks in since Thursday...., and now I know why. My body has been BUSY making blood. When the nurse stuck the blood draw needle into my arm, blood spurted out all around it. And when she went to fill the vial, well, I have never seen blood whoosh into one of those things so fast!! It was amazing. Glad I listened to my body and ate what it told me to!
> 
> We also has our first post-conception u/s today. Our clinic's u/s machines are not very high powered, so we didn't know if we'd be able to see anything yet, but there it was, right where it should be, our gestational sac! Yayyyyy!!!!! There was something in the sac as well, but the machine isn't high enough resolution to have picked up exactly what it looked like. Doctor refuses to say what it is because she can't get a clear image, but it was obvious that she thinks we were looking at the yolk sac.
> 
> We go back in for another u/s in a week (23rd, 6+5). By then, we should be able to see more. And we're having the doctor in charge of the entire clinic doing the scan. He's the one who did my transfer. :happydance: Then another scan on the 30th (7+5) by my regular doctor to check for heartbeat if the machine isn't powerful enough to pick it up next week.
> 
> That amount of relief I am feeling is INTENSE.
> 
> One, maybe two, more ultrasounds and we should have proof that everything is okay.

I've been praying so hard for you, I am so glad to hear this wonderful news! I have my first US on the 23rd! :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Plex said:


> Magpies - CONGRATULATIONS huni!! xxx
> Buni - Such amazing news :hugs: xxx
> TeeinAZ & Sammy - Cant remember if ive already said Conrats or not but....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: xxx

Thank you Plex!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Oh my goodness, I am trying to catch up with all the posts. I hate not being on here on the weekends. LOL

I had my second beta on Sunday and it was 274! They are happy with the climb and I have my ultrasound set up for 9/23! 

I still can't believe this!


----------



## bizzibii

tcreasey88 said:


> Congrats Ladies on your BFPS! so exciting and encouraging to hear! :)
> 
> I have been holding back in the shadows as we have our first appt next wednesday, so we haven't started yet.
> 
> I just wondered, when do things start in relation to your cycle? With the drugs etc?? Or doesn't it matter?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tanya

If you are on long protocol I believe you start the BCP's on the 21st day of your cycle. You continue with the BCP's until the AF and then you start the stimms. Depending on your follicles it may take from just over a week to over two weeks. 

good luck with your cycle :happydance:


----------



## bizzibii

Congrats on all the :bfp: 's . I do hope we get to see many many more of them .


----------



## Plex

Izabela said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well?
> 
> :hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx
> 
> Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!!
> 
> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx
> 
> Great for starting meds. From now on the times goes faster. Are you on long or short protocol? Good luck. XClick to expand...

Long protocol i think - well seems pretty long to me anyway :haha: just not sure if its classed long or not? Im doing 3 weeks of dr then about 2 weeks of stimms. 

How are u getting on hun? is ur FET on the 21st Sept about? xx


----------



## Plex

tcreasey88 said:


> Congrats Ladies on your BFPS! so exciting and encouraging to hear! :)
> 
> I have been holding back in the shadows as we have our first appt next wednesday, so we haven't started yet.
> 
> I just wondered, when do things start in relation to your cycle? With the drugs etc?? Or doesn't it matter?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tanya

I was told that it depends on whether ur cycles are regular or not, but i know some girls start on cd21 and others at the beginning instead. Good luck with ur app!! xx


----------



## Plex

Dokav - Good luck hun!!! Im keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx

Sekky :hugs::hugs: :( as if we arent injecting ourselves enough we get blood tests too :hugs: xx

Chickadeedee - :happydance: Yay for starting soon!! good luck! xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Plex said:


> tcreasey88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ladies on your BFPS! so exciting and encouraging to hear! :)
> 
> I have been holding back in the shadows as we have our first appt next wednesday, so we haven't started yet.
> 
> I just wondered, when do things start in relation to your cycle? With the drugs etc?? Or doesn't it matter?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tanya
> 
> I was told that it depends on whether ur cycles are regular or not, but i know some girls start on cd21 and others at the beginning instead. Good luck with ur app!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Plex, i'm very regular so hopefully that will help! :) xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Buny. - did I miss an update since this am with your new beta?? 

Just got home from getting my meds - WOW information overload!!! :headspin:
I'm not going to panic - one day at a time :blush:
Now, just need for AF to show up!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies my levels are at 1002 so I guess I'm going to keep on stimming lol

Next scan is Wednesday at 630AM!! My birthday! Better be some nice follies in there!!!


----------



## Goldfish

*Plex* - yay for starting! You're definitely on long protocol if you're doing downreg!

*Chickadeedee* - good luck!

*Ababy* - Wow that's great, hope you get some nice follies for your bday present ;)

FX to everyone else and congrats to the ladies who got BFPs!! AFM, I've been on the pill or a few weeks and started downreg last week!


----------



## ababy4us

Goldfish said:


> *Plex* - yay for starting! You're definitely on long protocol if you're doing downreg!
> 
> *Chickadeedee* - good luck!
> 
> *Ababy* - Wow that's great, hope you get some nice follies for your bday present ;)
> 
> FX to everyone else and congrats to the ladies who got BFPs!! AFM, I've been on the pill or a few weeks and started downreg last week!

OOOOHHHH so you are well on your way :happydance:

What a wonderful Bday present it would be to have some lovely follies :haha:


----------



## Prayerful

Izabela said:


> On my first IVF I ended with ectopic. The pregnancy test was negative. The clinic din not do Beta. I had heavy bleeding and cloths and white tissue and I still felt pregnant. I called the clinic but they said is the meds wearing off. At about 6 weeks I had pains in my left side. I blamed the meds and I ignored it for another week. I went to GP at 7 weeks and 3 days and I was rushed to emergency and had a full C section as too late for key hole. The blood test showed high Beta at this point same as normal pregnancy but the ultrasound showed ectopic. I lost a good tube.
> It may be a good idea to ask for a ultrasound if you did not have one as is much easy to catch it early.
> Wish you all the luck.

What an awful thing to have to go through! :hugs:



sekky said:


> Ababy am here. Not gone anywhere yet. At my day 6 scan not much was seen too. i honestly don't want much follies this time. With my failed trial I had 16 from start and 22 at ER with 20 of the matured. But no frosty no BFP. Which makes me assume it poor quality cos only 12 fertilzed and only 6 made it to day 3. My friend had success with only 4 at ER they all fertilized and she transferred 3 at d3 she's about 26-28 weeks now.
> 
> So don't feel down about the numbers yet.
> 
> Prayerful I see you are also on your way. I might get to trigger on Monday too after 11 days of stimm. My lead follie is at 17mm from today's follie check.




sekky said:


> Am not triggering today but hopefully tomorrow. I have 19 follies. The biggest is btw 18-19mm and the smallest is btw 13-14mm. E2 came back at 3,472.
> 
> Another E2 tomorrow:cry: my poor vein. Then hopefully the last scan tomorrow too:happydance: can't wait.

I am surprised you aren't triggering today. Your follies and E2 sound better than mine! Hopefully tomorrow you will trigger though!



Plex said:


> Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well?
> 
> :hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx
> 
> Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!!
> 
> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx

Hi Plex! Thanks for keeping the front page updated. That is a lot of work, I'm sure! 

Glad you are finally able to get started!



Chickadeedee said:


> I am so excited to meet with the pharmacy tomorrow and pick up my meds!
> I take my last pill tomorrow too, so hopefully AF will show by Thursday or Friday and I can start Stims!!!!
> Estimated ER is 10/3!!!

That's awesome! 10/3 is just around the corner!



4magpies said:


> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!

Congratulations!!!



bunyhuny said:


> *Update*
> 
> Here is some good news today!!!
> 
> hCG results should be back in 4.5 to 5.5 hours. Blood draw was crazy. I've been craving medium rare to rare red meat for the last few days, ate 6 steaks in since Thursday...., and now I know why. My body has been BUSY making blood. When the nurse stuck the blood draw needle into my arm, blood spurted out all around it. And when she went to fill the vial, well, I have never seen blood whoosh into one of those things so fast!! It was amazing. Glad I listened to my body and ate what it told me to!
> 
> We also has our first post-conception u/s today. Our clinic's u/s machines are not very high powered, so we didn't know if we'd be able to see anything yet, but there it was, right where it should be, our gestational sac! Yayyyyy!!!!! There was something in the sac as well, but the machine isn't high enough resolution to have picked up exactly what it looked like. Doctor refuses to say what it is because she can't get a clear image, but it was obvious that she thinks we were looking at the yolk sac.
> 
> We go back in for another u/s in a week (23rd, 6+5). By then, we should be able to see more. And we're having the doctor in charge of the entire clinic doing the scan. He's the one who did my transfer. :happydance: Then another scan on the 30th (7+5) by my regular doctor to check for heartbeat if the machine isn't powerful enough to pick it up next week.
> 
> That amount of relief I am feeling is INTENSE.
> 
> One, maybe two, more ultrasounds and we should have proof that everything is okay.

Wonderful news! Congratulations! Did you get your beta results yet?



ababy4us said:


> AFM- Follicle count went up to 12 plus 2 too small to measure. The biggest is 18, smallest 9 I think. I doubt I will trigger on time (tomorrow) but that's ok, as I have read the slower you "cook" your eggs the better quality (At least I'm telling myself that, haha.). I just have to wait for my blood work and see what it says. I'm so nervous I'm going to end up with no eggs. I know its probably ridiculous and I'm stressing over nothing but I expected to be much farther along at day 9 of stims than I am. Oh how these u/s stress me out!




ababy4us said:


> Well ladies my levels are at 1002 so I guess I'm going to keep on stimming lol
> 
> Next scan is Wednesday at 630AM!! My birthday! Better be some nice follies in there!!!

You're getting so close! Yay!! :)



dovkav123 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I did my second spontanious cycle IVF this morning and we retreived my egg and waiting for the call tomorrow if it'll firtilise.
> ER didn't hurt, voltaren pill helped.
> It was amazing to watch (my hubby watched too) everything on the monitor. The needle went into the follicle and aspirated the fluid.
> Congrats 4 BFP!
> Good luck with RE and ET this week!

Thanks for the positive note about the ER. All I've heard is stories of pain... I was getting a little nervous! Haha. I'm glad it went well for you. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report. Good luck!!



Goldfish said:


> AFM, I've been on the pill or a few weeks and started downreg last week!

Glad you got started already. Good luck!

AFM - I just had another scan today. I have follies sizes: 24, 20.5, 19, 18, 17.5, 16, 15, 13.5, 12, 11, 11, and four <10. My estradiol is at 2858. I trigger tonight at 7pm (in less than 10 min!!!), then ER is scheduled for 7am on Wednesday!! I can't believe I've finally made it this far!!


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> On my first IVF I ended with ectopic. The pregnancy test was negative. The clinic din not do Beta. I had heavy bleeding and cloths and white tissue and I still felt pregnant. I called the clinic but they said is the meds wearing off. At about 6 weeks I had pains in my left side. I blamed the meds and I ignored it for another week. I went to GP at 7 weeks and 3 days and I was rushed to emergency and had a full C section as too late for key hole. The blood test showed high Beta at this point same as normal pregnancy but the ultrasound showed ectopic. I lost a good tube.
> It may be a good idea to ask for a ultrasound if you did not have one as is much easy to catch it early.
> Wish you all the luck.
> 
> What an awful thing to have to go through! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ababy am here. Not gone anywhere yet. At my day 6 scan not much was seen too. i honestly don't want much follies this time. With my failed trial I had 16 from start and 22 at ER with 20 of the matured. But no frosty no BFP. Which makes me assume it poor quality cos only 12 fertilzed and only 6 made it to day 3. My friend had success with only 4 at ER they all fertilized and she transferred 3 at d3 she's about 26-28 weeks now.
> 
> So don't feel down about the numbers yet.
> 
> Prayerful I see you are also on your way. I might get to trigger on Monday too after 11 days of stimm. My lead follie is at 17mm from today's follie check.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Am not triggering today but hopefully tomorrow. I have 19 follies. The biggest is btw 18-19mm and the smallest is btw 13-14mm. E2 came back at 3,472.
> 
> Another E2 tomorrow:cry: my poor vein. Then hopefully the last scan tomorrow too:happydance: can't wait.Click to expand...
> 
> I am surprised you aren't triggering today. Your follies and E2 sound better than mine! Hopefully tomorrow you will trigger though!
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well?
> 
> :hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx
> 
> Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!!
> 
> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Plex! Thanks for keeping the front page updated. That is a lot of work, I'm sure!
> 
> Glad you are finally able to get started!
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited to meet with the pharmacy tomorrow and pick up my meds!
> I take my last pill tomorrow too, so hopefully AF will show by Thursday or Friday and I can start Stims!!!!
> Estimated ER is 10/3!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome! 10/3 is just around the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Here is some good news today!!!
> 
> hCG results should be back in 4.5 to 5.5 hours. Blood draw was crazy. I've been craving medium rare to rare red meat for the last few days, ate 6 steaks in since Thursday...., and now I know why. My body has been BUSY making blood. When the nurse stuck the blood draw needle into my arm, blood spurted out all around it. And when she went to fill the vial, well, I have never seen blood whoosh into one of those things so fast!! It was amazing. Glad I listened to my body and ate what it told me to!
> 
> We also has our first post-conception u/s today. Our clinic's u/s machines are not very high powered, so we didn't know if we'd be able to see anything yet, but there it was, right where it should be, our gestational sac! Yayyyyy!!!!! There was something in the sac as well, but the machine isn't high enough resolution to have picked up exactly what it looked like. Doctor refuses to say what it is because she can't get a clear image, but it was obvious that she thinks we were looking at the yolk sac.
> 
> We go back in for another u/s in a week (23rd, 6+5). By then, we should be able to see more. And we're having the doctor in charge of the entire clinic doing the scan. He's the one who did my transfer. :happydance: Then another scan on the 30th (7+5) by my regular doctor to check for heartbeat if the machine isn't powerful enough to pick it up next week.
> 
> That amount of relief I am feeling is INTENSE.
> 
> One, maybe two, more ultrasounds and we should have proof that everything is okay.Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful news! Congratulations! Did you get your beta results yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> AFM- Follicle count went up to 12 plus 2 too small to measure. The biggest is 18, smallest 9 I think. I doubt I will trigger on time (tomorrow) but that's ok, as I have read the slower you "cook" your eggs the better quality (At least I'm telling myself that, haha.). I just have to wait for my blood work and see what it says. I'm so nervous I'm going to end up with no eggs. I know its probably ridiculous and I'm stressing over nothing but I expected to be much farther along at day 9 of stims than I am. Oh how these u/s stress me out!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies my levels are at 1002 so I guess I'm going to keep on stimming lol
> 
> Next scan is Wednesday at 630AM!! My birthday! Better be some nice follies in there!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're getting so close! Yay!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I did my second spontanious cycle IVF this morning and we retreived my egg and waiting for the call tomorrow if it'll firtilise.
> ER didn't hurt, voltaren pill helped.
> It was amazing to watch (my hubby watched too) everything on the monitor. The needle went into the follicle and aspirated the fluid.
> Congrats 4 BFP!
> Good luck with RE and ET this week!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the positive note about the ER. All I've heard is stories of pain... I was getting a little nervous! Haha. I'm glad it went well for you. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I've been on the pill or a few weeks and started downreg last week!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got started already. Good luck!
> 
> AFM - I just had another scan today. I have follies sizes: 24, 20.5, 19, 18, 17.5, 16, 15, 13.5, 12, 11, 11, and four <10. My estradiol is at 2858. I trigger tonight at 7pm (in less than 10 min!!!), then ER is scheduled for 7am on Wednesday!! I can't believe I've finally made it this far!!Click to expand...

SOOO AWESOME Prayerful!!!! :happydance: Good luck!


----------



## ababy4us

Ladies, what exactly do the estradiol levels mean? At 1002 isn't that quite low after 8 days of stims? I'm looking online but can't find anything concrete. Can I expect that number to jump significantly in the next few days??


----------



## Prayerful

The estradiol level indicates how many mature follies you have. They say it is about 150-200 per mature follie. Mine went from 995 after 6 days of stims to 2079 after 8 days of stims, and 2858 after 9 days. Yours should start jumping up soon.


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Ladies, what exactly do the estradiol levels mean? At 1002 isn't that quite low after 8 days of stims? I'm looking online but can't find anything concrete. Can I expect that number to jump significantly in the next few days??

My E2 level was 1024 after 8 nights of stimming. I was told to trigger the next night (a Tuesday), and I got 6 mature eggs collected that Thursday. 

I did not get another E2 check or ultrasound after that Monday appointment, so I'm not sure what the E2 level actually was by the time I went for ER.


----------



## ababy4us

Thanks ladies!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. Haven't been on much today since DH and I have been celebrating my birthday. :cake: We called the clinic to get our beta result tonight, but the lab somehow managed to get really behind today. They told the clinic they should have the results to them in the morning. :dohh: I'll update as soon as I have news! Heading to bed now, but I'll check in as soon as I can tomorrow. I think I got pretty behind on the thread tonight! 

<3 <3 Lots of baby dust to everyone! <3 <3


----------



## adroplet

:happydance: Congratulations to all the BFPs!!! :happydance:



:dust: to the rest of us.


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Hey ladies. Haven't been on much today since DH and I have been celebrating my birthday. :cake: We called the clinic to get our beta result tonight, but the lab somehow managed to get really behind today. They told the clinic they should have the results to them in the morning. :dohh: I'll update as soon as I have news! Heading to bed now, but I'll check in as soon as I can tomorrow. I think I got pretty behind on the thread tonight!
> 
> <3 <3 Lots of baby dust to everyone! <3 <3


Happy Birthday!!!! :cake:


----------



## dovkav123

sekky said:


> Ababy am here. Not gone anywhere yet. At my day 6 scan not much was seen too. i honestly don't want much follies this time. With my failed trial I had 16 from start and 22 at ER with 20 of the matured. But no frosty no BFP. Which makes me assume it poor quality cos only 12 fertilzed and only 6 made it to day 3. My friend had success with only 4 at ER they all fertilized and she transferred 3 at d3 she's about 26-28 weeks now.
> 
> So don't feel down about the numbers yet.
> 
> Prayerful I see you are also on your way. I might get to trigger on Monday too after 11 days of stimm. My lead follie is at 17mm from today's follie check.




sekky said:


> Am not triggering today but hopefully tomorrow. I have 19 follies. The biggest is btw 18-19mm and the smallest is btw 13-14mm. E2 came back at 3,472.
> 
> Another E2 tomorrow:cry: my poor vein. Then hopefully the last scan tomorrow too:happydance: can't wait.

I am surprised you aren't triggering today. Your follies and E2 sound better than mine! Hopefully tomorrow you will trigger though!



seeky,I had 18mm follicle on Friday morning and triggered HCG on Saturday 11pm. ER was on Monday at 10:30am. You are on a good schedule! :thumbup:
Good luck!


----------



## Izabela

bunyhuny said:


> *Update*
> 
> Here is some good news today!!!
> 
> hCG results should be back in 4.5 to 5.5 hours. Blood draw was crazy. I've been craving medium rare to rare red meat for the last few days, ate 6 steaks in since Thursday...., and now I know why. My body has been BUSY making blood. When the nurse stuck the blood draw needle into my arm, blood spurted out all around it. And when she went to fill the vial, well, I have never seen blood whoosh into one of those things so fast!! It was amazing. Glad I listened to my body and ate what it told me to!
> 
> We also has our first post-conception u/s today. Our clinic's u/s machines are not very high powered, so we didn't know if we'd be able to see anything yet, but there it was, right where it should be, our gestational sac! Yayyyyy!!!!! There was something in the sac as well, but the machine isn't high enough resolution to have picked up exactly what it looked like. Doctor refuses to say what it is because she can't get a clear image, but it was obvious that she thinks we were looking at the yolk sac.
> 
> We go back in for another u/s in a week (23rd, 6+5). By then, we should be able to see more. And we're having the doctor in charge of the entire clinic doing the scan. He's the one who did my transfer. :happydance: Then another scan on the 30th (7+5) by my regular doctor to check for heartbeat if the machine isn't powerful enough to pick it up next week.
> 
> That amount of relief I am feeling is INTENSE.
> 
> One, maybe two, more ultrasounds and we should have proof that everything is okay.

Great news Bunny. You little bean is a fighter!! Yay!!!


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya girlies - hope u are all doing well?
> 
> :hugs: to those having a tough time of it and :hugs: to those who are pupo or have success!! generally lots of :hugs: all round lolol xx
> 
> Am going to update the front page again as not been online in a while, appologies if any info is still on the front page that is no longer relevant. Hopefully it wont take me too long!!
> 
> A quick update on my progress - i started the buserelin shots yesterday as AF was LATE!! :grr: :dohh: its sods law and It ALWAYS happens to me :dohh: xxx
> 
> Great for starting meds. From now on the times goes faster. Are you on long or short protocol? Good luck. XClick to expand...
> 
> Long protocol i think - well seems pretty long to me anyway :haha: just not sure if its classed long or not? Im doing 3 weeks of dr then about 2 weeks of stimms.
> 
> How are u getting on hun? is ur FET on the 21st Sept about? xxClick to expand...

Long protocol or agonist cycle. Probably you are going to start DR on day 21. Let us know how you feel on DR. Are you doing spry - synarel or something else. Use to get me headaches for the first week. Soon stims for you. Yay...

AFM I am going Thursday for a scan hope all OK. Last week I had a corpus lutem left about so hope will not influence. and I can trigger the next evening then the clinic wants to take the embies to day 5. I want them back on day 2 as I only have 2 day 2 but they don't do this. They scheduled me for 26 for transfer. But I think may be day 3. I hope they will defrost and make it there. On Thursday I will know if the other lady got pregnant.
I will probably go with the clinic because they learned so much from my body and I will have the next IVF with them with antagonist protocol as can control my ovulation.


----------



## bunyhuny

Well now beta came back at 864. So, doubling time of 82-84 hours. (Not sure of exact draw times...) I am so tired of these numbers not making sense. Going to be a long wait until u/s and 6th beta next Monday. Maybe I'm just one of those women who just has a wonky hCG rise? I think the number is still inside of "normal" And my average rise time from bfp until yesterday is also inside of normal.... So who knows?


----------



## dovkav123

Our bean is waiting for me on Thursday at 12pm. My incubator is on and ready for it! I am taking 600mg progesterone. One at am, two at pm. Dr. adviced me to take it orally.

What were your dr. orders after the ET, ladies?


----------



## Hennapop

:happydance::happydance:
Congrats 4magpies!!



4magpies said:


> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!


----------



## Hennapop

HI ladies, 

Congrats to all the BFPs!

For you ladies just starting, you will be pros by the time you are done :)

Buny CONGRATS!

Plex, thanks for keeping us all updated - good luck!!

Baby dust all :) Henna


----------



## sekky

Ok ladies I tigger tonight at 11pm. ER on Thursday


----------



## Mrs. T

Beta was today and it was confirmed negative as I already suspected. Good luck to you all.


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Ok ladies I tigger tonight at 11pm. ER on Thursday

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

What do you have cooking in there for follicle size??


----------



## ababy4us

Mrs. T said:


> Beta was today and it was confirmed negative as I already suspected. Good luck to you all.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sekky

bunyhuny said:


> Well now beta came back at 864. So, doubling time of 82-84 hours. (Not sure of exact draw times...) I am so tired of these numbers not making sense. Going to be a long wait until u/s and 6th beta next Monday. Maybe I'm just one of those women who just has a wonky hCG rise? I think the number is still inside of "normal" And my average rise time from bfp until yesterday is also inside of normal.... So who knows?

:hugs: for this roller coaster . When is your next scan?


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Well now beta came back at 864. So, doubling time of 82-84 hours. (Not sure of exact draw times...) I am so tired of these numbers not making sense. Going to be a long wait until u/s and 6th beta next Monday. Maybe I'm just one of those women who just has a wonky hCG rise? I think the number is still inside of "normal" And my average rise time from bfp until yesterday is also inside of normal.... So who knows?

I am praying for some real anwers on Monday!!! XOXO:hugs: <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hennapop said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> Congrats 4magpies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!
> 
> We're pregnant.
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> 7dp5dt!Click to expand...

I could not find this original post. I get so lost on the boards, or I follow too many. 

Congrats Magpies!!!!!! <3


----------



## sunshine1217

Tested this morning at 5dp5dt....BFN!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Will do again tomorrow.


----------



## Izabela

bunyhuny said:


> *Update*
> 
> Here is some good news today!!!
> 
> hCG results should be back in 4.5 to 5.5 hours. Blood draw was crazy. I've been craving medium rare to rare red meat for the last few days, ate 6 steaks in since Thursday...., and now I know why. My body has been BUSY making blood. When the nurse stuck the blood draw needle into my arm, blood spurted out all around it. And when she went to fill the vial, well, I have never seen blood whoosh into one of those things so fast!! It was amazing. Glad I listened to my body and ate what it told me to!
> 
> We also has our first post-conception u/s today. Our clinic's u/s machines are not very high powered, so we didn't know if we'd be able to see anything yet, but there it was, right where it should be, our gestational sac! Yayyyyy!!!!! There was something in the sac as well, but the machine isn't high enough resolution to have picked up exactly what it looked like. Doctor refuses to say what it is because she can't get a clear image, but it was obvious that she thinks we were looking at the yolk sac.
> 
> We go back in for another u/s in a week (23rd, 6+5). By then, we should be able to see more. And we're having the doctor in charge of the entire clinic doing the scan. He's the one who did my transfer. :happydance: Then another scan on the 30th (7+5) by my regular doctor to check for heartbeat if the machine isn't powerful enough to pick it up next week.
> 
> That amount of relief I am feeling is INTENSE.
> 
> One, maybe two, more ultrasounds and we should have proof that everything is okay.


Good news Bunny your little bean is such a fighter. Baby dust.


----------



## Izabela

sunshine1217 said:


> Tested this morning at 5dp5dt....BFN!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Will do again tomorrow.

It is too early to test hun. You will get your BFP soon. Baby dust. X


----------



## Izabela

Prayerful said:


> AFM - I just had another scan today. I have follies sizes: 24, 20.5, 19, 18, 17.5, 16, 15, 13.5, 12, 11, 11, and four <10. My estradiol is at 2858. I trigger tonight at 7pm (in less than 10 min!!!), then ER is scheduled for 7am on Wednesday!! I can't believe I've finally made it this far!!

Prayerful you have lovely folies. Yay for triggering tonight. Good luck with collection soon. X


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I tigger tonight at 11pm. ER on Thursday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What do you have cooking in there for follicle size??Click to expand...

Well she didn't say and I didn't ask. I just know my E2 is 5,997:wacko:


----------



## TeeinAZ

sunshine1217 said:


> Tested this morning at 5dp5dt....BFN!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Will do again tomorrow.

Maybe that is just because the trigger is out of your system. I think 5dp is too early. Hang in there. I am sending sticky vibes!


----------



## sunshine1217

thanks, I'm still getting on and off cramps so fingers crossed!

How are you pregnant ladies doing? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I tigger tonight at 11pm. ER on Thursday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What do you have cooking in there for follicle size??Click to expand...
> 
> Well she didn't say and I didn't ask. I just know my E2 is 5,997:wacko:Click to expand...

Holy smokes!! I bet you'll have lots of eggs :happydance:


----------



## adroplet

sekky said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I tigger tonight at 11pm. ER on Thursday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What do you have cooking in there for follicle size??Click to expand...
> 
> Well she didn't say and I didn't ask. I just know my E2 is 5,997:wacko:Click to expand...

Woah! 
Hopefully you wont develop OHSS. My E2 number was a tad higher than that day of my ER. I went on to develop mild/moderate symptoms that took 3 weeks to go away. Fingers crossed you stay clear of that cause it sucks and it was the reason my ET was cancelled.


----------



## adroplet

Mrs. T said:


> Beta was today and it was confirmed negative as I already suspected. Good luck to you all.

Mrs T - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs. T, I'm so sorry. I unfortunately know just how you feel. Try to stay positive -- it'll happen for you. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Ladies, we are torn between transferring 1 or 2 embryos in October. We are not against having twins, but we are not necessarily trying for twins, either. Our first attempt at a fresh transfer of two top grade (non-biopsied) embryos did not take during my first IVF cycle. We are looking at about $5,000(-ish) out of pocket for each FET. I know that the risks are higher for carrying multiple babies, and that's weighing heavily in my mind. That said, I'm also concerned about implantation issues again since we don't really know for sure why the last attempt failed (my doctor assumes chromosome issues). *I'm driving myself mad with this decision* - lol. We are counting on getting our family from our 4 frozen, normal (biopsied) embryos. Thoughts? :flower:


----------



## Izabela

Mrs. T said:


> Beta was today and it was confirmed negative as I already suspected. Good luck to you all.

Mrs T - so sorry :hugs: do you have frostys. Maybe your body is more receptive without meds. X Good luck with the next step. X


----------



## Mrs. T

No frosties :(


----------



## sekky

So sorry Mrs T. Hugs


----------



## Chickadeedee

Mrs. T. *hugs* and I'm so sorry :(


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies, just got back from my third scan and I only have 6 follicles on my left ovary. For some reason all the follicles on my right ovary are just not growing. I'm a bit bummed but my doctor said given my low AMH that he is very happy and it has been an excellent cycle. Looks like retrieval is going to be Friday :happydance:

I'm just praying all those follicles have eggs.


----------



## ababy4us

I feel like a :jo:

I'm sort of having a pity party at the moment...
I'm 28 today, I have no children, barely any eggs left and I'm just feeling a bit down. I often wonder why I feel such a strong need for children and that if I don't have them that it will define me for the rest of my life. How is that fair to do to myself, my husband, our marriage? Eh, I'm sorry ladies birthdays always make me sad.

:dust:


----------



## bunyhuny

Spotting and cramping came back yesterday morning. All pregnancy symptoms went away at the same time. hCG numbers came back not having doubled in three days and still under 1000. Doctor won't do any more beta tests. She says the pregnancy will either continue or it won't and there's nothing anyone can do to help it stick. We go in for another u/s next Monday to see if the pregnancy is still growing. At this point, we have a higher chance of miscarrying than things being okay. Doctor is back to talking about what to expect with a frozen cycle. I just wish we had some answers. I always figured once we finally got pregnant things would stop being so unknown and stressful. But nothing has gone right with this. I'm bleeding all the time, my numbers don't do what they should, the gestational sac is smaller than it should be, all my symptoms are gone.... :cry:

I think I might have to take a break from BnB for a while. This is all just getting to be too much and I don't feel like I have the ability to keep up with everyone's posts and be supportive. I just have no energy left and I feel terrible about not being there for all of you wonderful, wonderful ladies.


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Spotting and cramping came back yesterday morning. All pregnancy symptoms went away at the same time. hCG numbers came back not having doubled in three days and still under 1000. Doctor won't do any more beta tests. She says the pregnancy will either continue or it won't and there's nothing anyone can do to help it stick. We go in for another u/s next Monday to see if the pregnancy is still growing. At this point, we have a higher chance of miscarrying than things being okay. Doctor is back to talking about what to expect with a frozen cycle. I just wish we had some answers. I always figured once we finally got pregnant things would stop being so unknown and stressful. But nothing has gone right with this. I'm bleeding all the time, my numbers don't do what they should, the gestational sac is smaller than it should be, all my symptoms are gone.... :cry:
> 
> I think I might have to take a break from BnB for a while. This is all just getting to be too much and I don't feel like I have the ability to keep up with everyone's posts and be supportive. I just have no energy left and I feel terrible about not being there for all of you wonderful, wonderful ladies.


:hugs:

No worries love, you do what you need to do <3


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> I feel like a :jo:
> 
> I'm sort of having a pity party at the moment...
> I'm 28 today, I have no children, barely any eggs left and I'm just feeling a bit down. I often wonder why I feel such a strong need for children and that if I don't have them that it will define me for the rest of my life. How is that fair to do to myself, my husband, our marriage? Eh, I'm sorry ladies birthdays always make me sad.
> 
> :dust:

I totally know how you feel. I hit 30 on Monday and am just at a loss of how to deal with it. I always thought I'd have three kids by now. Not sure how to go about being okay with how things have turned out. Growing up people always asked me what I wanted to be- and I always said that I wanted to be a mother. As soon as I was old enough that "electives" were being offered in school, I chose to take a parenting and family studies class, usually reserved for pregnant teens, but anyone *could* take it if they wanted to. (I think I was the only non-pregnant girl in the class....)

At this point, I'm just not sure how to go about redefining things. It's pretty obvious that even if this pregnancy does work, I'll never going be able to have the 5+ children I always planned. All those future images I've constructed in my head just don't match what life has become, and I have no idea how to change that. The last few days, I've kind of been wallowing in it.

No words of wisdom here, just letting you know you are not alone at all. 

Birthdays always make me sad too. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> :hugs: No worries love, you do what you need to do <3


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

sunshine1217 said:


> thanks, I'm still getting on and off cramps so fingers crossed!
> 
> How are you pregnant ladies doing? Any symptoms yet?

I think my major symptoms, outside of the Progesterone is dizziness, little cramping, headaches, tired and loss of appetite. I keep saying I wish I'd just throw up and know that it's a real PG symptom and not the meds. LOL But I don't know why I would wish that on myself. Sick, SICK I tell you. HAHAH


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I feel like a :jo:
> 
> I'm sort of having a pity party at the moment...
> I'm 28 today, I have no children, barely any eggs left and I'm just feeling a bit down. I often wonder why I feel such a strong need for children and that if I don't have them that it will define me for the rest of my life. How is that fair to do to myself, my husband, our marriage? Eh, I'm sorry ladies birthdays always make me sad.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I totally know how you feel. I hit 30 on Monday and am just at a loss of how to deal with it. I always thought I'd have three kids by now. Not sure how to go about being okay with how things have turned out. Growing up people always asked me what I wanted to be- and I always said that I wanted to be a mother. As soon as I was old enough that "electives" were being offered in school, I chose to take a parenting and family studies class, usually reserved for pregnant teens, but anyone *could* take it if they wanted to. (I think I was the only non-pregnant girl in the class....)
> 
> At this point, I'm just not sure how to go about redefining things. It's pretty obvious that even if this pregnancy does work, I'll never going be able to have the 5+ children I always planned. All those future images I've constructed in my head just don't match what life has become, and I have no idea how to change that. The last few days, I've kind of been wallowing in it.
> 
> No words of wisdom here, just letting you know you are not alone at all.
> 
> Birthdays always make me sad too. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

OH ladies! I was told by my doc that I am still young, and I kinda looked at hime, I am barely making the 1 transfer cutoff. This is why I was thinking I should have transferred two. But I'll tell ya, going through this definitely does make you feel old. I am always praying for you girls, EVERYONE on this board. :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Trigger tonight at 10:45pm ladies. Retrieval is 10:45am Friday. Estradiol levels are in the 1400's. was hoping it too be a bit higher but oh well.


----------



## sekky

Bunny and Ababy I feel you ladies.


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> Trigger tonight at 10:45pm ladies. Retrieval is 10:45am Friday. Estradiol levels are in the 1400's. was hoping it too be a bit higher but oh well.

:happydance: fx for Friday.

Buny am so sorry. Wish there was something that can be done:hugs:

Prayerful thinking of you. Hope your ER goes well

Wow we are just a day apart. Prayerful today, me tomorrow and Ababy on Friday:happydance: can't wait to read all our BFPs.

Plex how are you doing?


----------



## Izabela

Mrs. T said:


> No frosties :(

So sorry Mrs. T :hugs: Don't give up your hopes the next IVF should have better success. Unfortunately is expensive. Celerbs had few goes before success.... Read that Angelina Jolie had 7 goes before success and Jenifer Lopez 5. X


----------



## Izabela

sekky said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Trigger tonight at 10:45pm ladies. Retrieval is 10:45am Friday. Estradiol levels are in the 1400's. was hoping it too be a bit higher but oh well.
> 
> :happydance: fx for Friday.
> 
> Buny am so sorry. Wish there was something that can be done:hugs:
> 
> Prayerful thinking of you. Hope your ER goes well
> 
> Wow we are just a day apart. Prayerful today, me tomorrow and Ababy on Friday:happydance: can't wait to read all our BFPs.
> 
> Plex how are you doing?Click to expand...

Good luck to everybody with ER. X lots of BFPs


----------



## Izabela

Ababy and Bunny so sorry for your hard time. We are all in this and feel your pain. X


----------



## Izabela

Plex how are you hun? X


----------



## Prayerful

Disney - It is obviously a very personal decision. If you are OK with twins, you might as well do 2 though just to give you better chances. I think we are planning to go with 2. Good luck whatever you decide!!

Happy birthday ababy! I know exactly how you feel (and you too bunny!). Birthdays can be hard when you haven't reached the milestones you had expected to. At this point I will be at least 31 before I ever have children. That is definitely not how I planned my life...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Buny

Good luck tomorrow, Sekky and on Friday, ababy!!! So glad we are going to be going through the TWW together!


----------



## Prayerful

Oh, totally forget to update you on my ER today...

They collected 9 eggs (from what I remember anyway!). I came home and crashed until like 2pm! Haha! But I really feel pretty good and haven't had to take any pain meds at all. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I made it out to be in my head going into it. I get to hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning!


----------



## mwb2040

Currently in the infamous 2ww after our first IVF/ICSI. 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature, 6 fertilized and 2 transferred on day 5. Severe male factor. None made it to freeze unfortunately.

Today is 2dp5dt. What a emotional rollercoaster. Thanks for everyone sharing their stories and sharing their love. I'm not sure yet if I should test early or wait for my beta next week. In a weird way, this is as close as we've ever gotten to being pregnant and I don't know if I'm ready for a disappointment yet, so I may just wait for the beta. Thinking positive thoughts though!!:)


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> Oh, totally forget to update you on my ER today...
> 
> They collected 9 eggs (from what I remember anyway!). I came home and crashed until like 2pm! Haha! But I really feel pretty good and haven't had to take any pain meds at all. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I made it out to be in my head going into it. I get to hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning!

:happydance::happydance:

For things being easier than anticipated. I swear I am so nervous about the sedation and being under. Gives me the heebie geebies (sp?)

YAY for 9 eggs!!! Did you say you were doing ICSI??
Yippe for TWW buddies :coffee::thumbup::flower:


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> Disney - It is obviously a very personal decision. If you are OK with twins, you might as well do 2 though just to give you better chances. I think we are planning to go with 2. Good luck whatever you decide!!
> 
> Happy birthday ababy! I know exactly how you feel (and you too bunny!). Birthdays can be hard when you haven't reached the milestones you had expected to. At this point I will be at least 31 before I ever have children. That is definitely not how I planned my life...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Buny
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, Sekky and on Friday, ababy!!! So glad we are going to be going through the TWW together!

Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Buny and Mrs. T -- :hugs::hugs::hugs:



ababy4us said:


> Trigger tonight at 10:45pm ladies. Retrieval is 10:45am Friday. Estradiol levels are in the 1400's. was hoping it too be a bit higher but oh well.

Good luck with the ER!! :thumbup: Happy birthday! :hugs:



sekky said:


> Wow we are just a day apart. Prayerful today, me tomorrow and Ababy on Friday:happydance: can't wait to read all our BFPs.

Good luck with your ER, too! :happydance:



Prayerful said:


> Oh, totally forget to update you on my ER today...
> 
> They collected 9 eggs (from what I remember anyway!). I came home and crashed until like 2pm! Haha! But I really feel pretty good and haven't had to take any pain meds at all. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I made it out to be in my head going into it. I get to hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning!

That's great! I'm praying that you get a great fertilization report in the morning! Be sure to rest and stay hydrated! :hugs:



mwb2040 said:


> Currently in the infamous 2ww after our first IVF/ICSI. 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature, 6 fertilized and 2 transferred on day 5. Severe male factor. None made it to freeze unfortunately.
> 
> Today is 2dp5dt. What a emotional rollercoaster. Thanks for everyone sharing their stories and sharing their love. I'm not sure yet if I should test early or wait for my beta next week. In a weird way, this is as close as we've ever gotten to being pregnant and I don't know if I'm ready for a disappointment yet, so I may just wait for the beta. Thinking positive thoughts though!!:)

Sending you sticky vibes!


So sorry if I missed anyone. This thread moves really fast. :flower:


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies, I'm officially triggered! Let the POAS begin in a few days :haha:


----------



## Prayerful

mwb2040 said:


> Currently in the infamous 2ww after our first IVF/ICSI. 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature, 6 fertilized and 2 transferred on day 5. Severe male factor. None made it to freeze unfortunately.
> 
> Today is 2dp5dt. What a emotional rollercoaster. Thanks for everyone sharing their stories and sharing their love. I'm not sure yet if I should test early or wait for my beta next week. In a weird way, this is as close as we've ever gotten to being pregnant and I don't know if I'm ready for a disappointment yet, so I may just wait for the beta. Thinking positive thoughts though!!:)

Good luck mwb!! When is your beta scheduled?



ababy4us said:


> I swear I am so nervous about the sedation and being under. Gives me the heebie geebies (sp?)
> 
> YAY for 9 eggs!!! Did you say you were doing ICSI??
> Yippe for TWW buddies :coffee::thumbup::flower:

Don't stress. It really wasn't that bad. You'll just want to come back home and rest the remainder of the day. 

Yes, we did ICSI. FX it works!! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies, I'm officially triggered! Let the POAS begin in a few days :haha:

You're almost at the finish line! :happydance:



Prayerful said:


> Yes, we did ICSI. FX it works!! :)

Good luck, Prayerful! On my first IVF cycle, we got 5 mature eggs collected. 4 fertilized with ICSI. On the second cycle, I got 6 mature eggs collected, and all of them fertilized with ICSI. Sending you good vibes for a great fertilization report! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Izabela - Oddly i started on cd2, was expecting to start on cd21 but i think cos im not regular they had to induce my period so the treatments slightly different. Today will be my 6th day of my dr injections. Feel sick shattered and have a sore throat. It doesnt help that i work nights. Im really hoping this cycle works for u hun and that ur embies do well and reach day 5 :hugs: xx

MrsT - :hugs::hugs: Have you had a discussions with ur doc about the next course of action? :hugs: xx

Buny - :hugs: you're having such a confusing time of it, all the ups and downs must leave your head spinning :( :hugs: xx

Prayerful - GOOD LUCK hun, do have a date for ET? xx

Ababy - Yay for triggering!! Not long left now :) xx

Disney - Its a hard decision, but at least you know that the embies you have are normal . Do you know the quality of them? I think, for me it would all depend on that. I have no choice of how many we transfer back. My clinic have a single embryo transfer policy, although if i only get poor quality embryo's then they may transfer 2 but im unsure on that point. xx

Mwb - Wish you the best of luck hun, do you have betas done at you clinic? Whens ur official test date? xx

Sekky - Hope all goes well with ur ER for u hun xx

Sunshine1217 - I agree with the other ladies that it may be a bit early to test and there cud still be a bfp round the corner for you :hugs: Im sending lots of sticky baby dust ur way :dust: xx

Dovkav - Good luck for thursday!! xx

Goldfish - Thanks :D whens ur baseline scan booked in for? Do you have any provisional dates for ec yet too? xx

Chickadee - :D Yay! Its good fun looking through all the meds, if not a little daunting! When do u start? xx


----------



## mwb2040

Plex said:


> Izabela - Oddly i started on cd2, was expecting to start on cd21 but i think cos im not regular they had to induce my period so the treatments slightly different. Today will be my 6th day of my dr injections. Feel sick shattered and have a sore throat. It doesnt help that i work nights. Im really hoping this cycle works for u hun and that ur embies do well and reach day 5 :hugs: xx
> 
> MrsT - :hugs::hugs: Have you had a discussions with ur doc about the next course of action? :hugs: xx
> 
> Buny - :hugs: you're having such a confusing time of it, all the ups and downs must leave your head spinning :( :hugs: xx
> 
> Prayerful - GOOD LUCK hun, do have a date for ET? xx
> 
> Ababy - Yay for triggering!! Not long left now :) xx
> 
> Disney - Its a hard decision, but at least you know that the embies you have are normal . Do you know the quality of them? I think, for me it would all depend on that. I have no choice of how many we transfer back. My clinic have a single embryo transfer policy, although if i only get poor quality embryo's then they may transfer 2 but im unsure on that point. xx
> 
> Mwb - Wish you the best of luck hun, do you have betas done at you clinic? Whens ur official test date? xx
> 
> Sekky - Hope all goes well with ur ER for u hun xx
> 
> Sunshine1217 - I agree with the other ladies that it may be a bit early to test and there cud still be a bfp round the corner for you :hugs: Im sending lots of sticky baby dust ur way :dust: xx
> 
> Dovkav - Good luck for thursday!! xx
> 
> Goldfish - Thanks :D whens ur baseline scan booked in for? Do you have any provisional dates for ec yet too? xx
> 
> Chickadee - :D Yay! Its good fun looking through all the meds, if not a little daunting! When do u start? xx

Beta is scheduled in exactly a week (9/26), which is 10dp5dt. I wanna ask them if we could do it 9/25 though, because DH will be leaving town on 9/26. Whatever news we get, I'd want him to be there! And I can't decide if I wanna test early. For some reason, I think I might just wait...


----------



## Chickadeedee

Congrats to everyone just triggering!!! Fingers crossed for lots of good eggs and then healthy embabies!

Buny - please don't give up all hope - keep us posted as to what next week brings. How are you feeling now?

Plex - sorry DR is making you feel sick!! :hugs:

I started spotting late last night so as soon as AF arrives in full force (hopefully later today!!??) I call the nurse and I think I will start Stims either Friday or Saturday!!! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

Thinking of you Sekky!!! Hope all goes well!

Hi ladies :) Its early Thursday morning here and I have just returned from the lab to get one more blood draw before retrieval. I have to go back and pick up all my meds that I will need because the pharmacy wasn't open yet. I'm excited but surprisingly calm (which is very unusual for me!). I guess my tummy is in knots a bit but at this point there is nothing left I can do besides keep eating healthy and pray <3 

I'm wishing everyone well and I can't wait to see more BFPs!!!

Buny~ thinking of you <3


----------



## sekky

We got 18 eggs


----------



## Prayerful

Plex said:


> Prayerful - GOOD LUCK hun, do have a date for ET? xx

No, not yet. I get another report tomorrow morning and they said that is when they will have a better indication which day the transfer will be.



Chickadeedee said:


> I started spotting late last night so as soon as AF arrives in full force (hopefully later today!!??) I call the nurse and I think I will start Stims either Friday or Saturday!!! :happydance:

Yay! Hope you are able to get started soon!



ababy4us said:


> Hi ladies :) Its early Thursday morning here and I have just returned from the lab to get one more blood draw before retrieval. I have to go back and pick up all my meds that I will need because the pharmacy wasn't open yet. I'm excited but surprisingly calm (which is very unusual for me!). I guess my tummy is in knots a bit but at this point there is nothing left I can do besides keep eating healthy and pray <3

Woo-hoo! Only one more day to ER!

Sekky - Hope everything went well today. I'm looking forward to hearing your update when you are up to it.

AFM - I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!


----------



## Prayerful

sekky said:


> We got 18 eggs

Oh, just saw your post! Congratulations! That is a really awesome number!! How are you feeling?


----------



## sekky

Prayerful that's a great fert report. Am hoping I get a great one too.

Ababy you are next. Fx it goes great for you too

Plex sorry the DR is making you sick.

Chick glad AF is here. Time to get the show on the road

Mwb hugs. The tww is the hardest part just keep your positive mental attitude


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Izabela - Oddly i started on cd2, was expecting to start on cd21 but i think cos im not regular they had to induce my period so the treatments slightly different. Today will be my 6th day of my dr injections. Feel sick shattered and have a sore throat. It doesnt help that i work nights. Im really hoping this cycle works for u hun and that ur embies do well and reach day 5 :hugs: xx

Thanks huh. I had the appointment but I not yet there need to go back on Monday. Lining 6.6 and folks only 11. The folks needs to be over 16 and lining over 7 so hope by next week all OK.
The lady I donated has a not got a BFP. So I feel guilty for not donating all and having the next cycle for me. He positive is all 4 eggs I donated fertilized and she had 2 good blasts transferred. Hope she got closer and next time she is more lucky. X

Good luck with DR. When do you start stim. I used to have the nasal spray and all ways gave me almost 10 days of headaches. I was fine on stim injections. I can see working nights makes you more tire so try to sleep as much as you can as helps with the symptoms. X


----------



## Izabela

sekky said:


> We got 18 eggs

Was great number!!! Good luck with fertilization report. !


----------



## Plex

Mwb - im thinking its probably best to wait it out but i dont know if I could!? Whens ur hubby due back? Hopefully they'll agree to doing the test a day early xx

Sekky - Yay!! cant wait to hear the fertilization report xx

Ababy - Is it the trigger shots ur going to pick up? xx

Chickadee - :happydance: fingers crossed that af will make a proper appearance later today! xx

Prayerful - I bet the wait is awful hun :hugs: Do you know how many you'll be putting back? xx 

Izabela - :hugs: its a shame she didnt get a bfp:(, hopefully the two remaining embies will give her the longed for bfp. Try not to feel guilty hun, you gave your lady four good chances. To egg share i only need to produce 6 eggs so theres a chance that my lady will only get 3 eggies - Im not sure how i'll feel if my lady doesnt succeed :shrug: I think, like you i'll have to make some pretty tough decisions. 

Im hoping to start stimming on the 7th oct after my baseline scan. so just under 3 weeks of the dr left. These injections are definatly messing me about. I got a rash after my injection this am - hope my reactions dont get worse! xx

Ababy - Hopefully your EC isnt far away hun, are u being sedated for it? xx

Not much going on with me. Am looking forward to my scan and hoping to jump onto taking stimms asap. I shouldnt be wishing my time away but i cant help it!! On a good note my boss told me that when i need to time off to just tell him and there would be no problems. Im now planning on taking the whole 2weeks off work. I'll rest the day of EC, then after ET i'll rest for the first day then take things easy for the rest of the time. xx


----------



## Izabela

Prayerful said:


> Oh, totally forget to update you on my ER today...
> 
> They collected 9 eggs (from what I remember anyway!). I came home and crashed until like 2pm! Haha! But I really feel pretty good and haven't had to take any pain meds at all. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I made it out to be in my head going into it. I get to hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning!

Good number and great fertilisation report. Good luck with day five transfer and BFP x


----------



## TeeinAZ

mwb2040 said:


> Currently in the infamous 2ww after our first IVF/ICSI. 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature, 6 fertilized and 2 transferred on day 5. Severe male factor. None made it to freeze unfortunately.
> 
> Today is 2dp5dt. What a emotional rollercoaster. Thanks for everyone sharing their stories and sharing their love. I'm not sure yet if I should test early or wait for my beta next week. In a weird way, this is as close as we've ever gotten to being pregnant and I don't know if I'm ready for a disappointment yet, so I may just wait for the beta. Thinking positive thoughts though!!:)

WOO HOO another PUPO! Welcome! <3 and congratulations


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies, I'm officially triggered! Let the POAS begin in a few days :haha:

So exciting! And I am so sorry I missed saying Happy birthday to you!!! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> Congrats to everyone just triggering!!! Fingers crossed for lots of good eggs and then healthy embabies!
> 
> Buny - please don't give up all hope - keep us posted as to what next week brings. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Plex - sorry DR is making you feel sick!! :hugs:
> 
> I started spotting late last night so as soon as AF arrives in full force (hopefully later today!!??) I call the nurse and I think I will start Stims either Friday or Saturday!!! :happydance:

Come onnnnnnnnnn AF! :happydance:


----------



## Plex

hows things going for you Teeinaz? Do u have a date booked in for ur u/s yet? xx


----------



## ababy4us

Plex said:


> Mwb - im thinking its probably best to wait it out but i dont know if I could!? Whens ur hubby due back? Hopefully they'll agree to doing the test a day early xx
> 
> Sekky - Yay!! cant wait to hear the fertilization report xx
> 
> Ababy - Is it the trigger shots ur going to pick up? xx
> 
> Chickadee - :happydance: fingers crossed that af will make a proper appearance later today! xx
> 
> Prayerful - I bet the wait is awful hun :hugs: Do you know how many you'll be putting back? xx
> 
> Izabela - :hugs: its a shame she didnt get a bfp:(, hopefully the two remaining embies will give her the longed for bfp. Try not to feel guilty hun, you gave your lady four good chances. To egg share i only need to produce 6 eggs so theres a chance that my lady will only get 3 eggies - Im not sure how i'll feel if my lady doesnt succeed :shrug: I think, like you i'll have to make some pretty tough decisions.
> 
> Im hoping to start stimming on the 7th oct after my baseline scan. so just under 3 weeks of the dr left. These injections are definatly messing me about. I got a rash after my injection this am - hope my reactions dont get worse! xx
> 
> Ababy - Hopefully your EC isnt far away hun, are u being sedated for it? xx
> 
> Not much going on with me. Am looking forward to my scan and hoping to jump onto taking stimms asap. I shouldnt be wishing my time away but i cant help it!! On a good note my boss told me that when i need to time off to just tell him and there would be no problems. Im now planning on taking the whole 2weeks off work. I'll rest the day of EC, then after ET i'll rest for the first day then take things easy for the rest of the time. xx

Yeah, definitely going to be sedated. Propofol I think. I'm thinking about testing out the trigger but I'm having second thoughts now. My trigger lasted 12/13 days with my IUIs so I don't know what I'm going to do. EC tomorrow at 10:45 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Goldfish

Plex said:


> Goldfish - Thanks :D whens ur baseline scan booked in for? Do you have any provisional dates for ec yet too? xx

*Plex* - I already had my baseline scan 2 days ago and started stimming :) got another scan next week to check if I've got follies growing! No provisional date for EC as I responded very poorly the first time I did IVF, so I might have to stim a bit longer - I don't mind as long as I have more follies/eggs than last time!!

*Mwb* - FX for your beta next week!
*Ababy, sekky, prayerful* - good luck with your EC/ET!


----------



## mwb2040

Plex: Yeah, I called the clinic today and they agreed Wednesday would be fine for my beta. That's exactly 14 days after ER. 

TeeinAZ and Goldfish (and all other ladies): Thanks for the kind words. The tww is really the hardest part emotionally. 

I have no symptoms whatsoever and I have been feeling a lot better actually. Still a little bloated, but that's about it. I try not to overanalyze, but don't we all?? :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Plex, no my follow up isn't until the 1st. In the meantime. I have booked an appt to see a Naturopathic Doctor and I am looking for cheaper clinics for IVF. So far, I have found Irega in Cancun, Mexico and CNY, which has 3 locations in NY state in the US.


----------



## Prayerful

Plex, Wow! That is awesome your boss is being so understanding! That is truly a blessing.
To answer your question, we are thinking about transferring 2 but aren't 100% sure yet.

Good luck tomorrow ababy!! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies.

Prayerful when is your transfer?

Ababy all the best today.

I got the call and we have 5 embies from 8 matured .


----------



## dovkav123

Mrs. T said:


> Plex, no my follow up isn't until the 1st. In the meantime. I have booked an appt to see a Naturopathic Doctor and I am looking for cheaper clinics for IVF. So far, I have found Irega in Cancun, Mexico and CNY, which has 3 locations in NY state in the US.

Please check New hope firtility clinic. They have a clinic in New York and in Mexico. If you are willing to fly to Europe. 3900 $ for IVF. I hope it helps.


----------



## Chickadeedee

AF is the house my friends! Now I just have to wait for the darn doctors office to open so I can call in CD1!!!!!


----------



## ababy4us

I'm so nervous!


----------



## sekky

Why ababy?


----------



## Prayerful

Hey, I'm at work but just got the call and wanted to share... I have two 4 cell, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and one that is only 1 cell. Transfer is at 9:30!


----------



## Chickadeedee

The nurse just called!! I start taking 450 units of Gonal-F and 20 units of the HCG micro dose tomorrow night until Tues. Then I go in for an ultrasound and bloodwork at 10am on Wednesday the 25th!!

How is everyone else coming along???


----------



## sekky

Prayerful said:


> Hey, I'm at work but just got the call and wanted to share... I have two 4 cell, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and one that is only 1 cell. Transfer is at 9:30!

So you are going day 3?


----------



## Prayerful

Yes! So excited!


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats on the 5 embabies! Hopefully yours will fare as good or even better than mine!


----------



## sekky

YaY for day 3. Fx for you.


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies I only got 5 eggs :( I'm so heartbroken. Been crying ever since.


----------



## Prayerful

Don't stress ababy!! It only takes one. Just watch... Tomorrow you will get a report that all 5 fertilized and are doing well. I am praying for you though.


----------



## tcreasey88

ababyforus - stay positive! just one sleep and you'll get more news! xx


----------



## sekky

Ababy sorry you feel down but don't stress it's only one you need to develop properly. I have who is 27 weeks from 5 eggs and four fertilized. She had a day 3 transfer and now expecting her baby boy December 23. So everything is still on course for you.

Prayerful fx for tomorrow.

Buny any update from you. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## adroplet

I start Lupron shots today for 2 or 3 weeks then add Estrace tabs in a week.....


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Yes! So excited!

:happydance:



ababy4us said:


> Well ladies I only got 5 eggs :( I'm so heartbroken. Been crying ever since.

Hang in there! We seem to be in a similar boat. My first cycle, I only got 5 eggs (4 fertilized via ICSI), and this last cycle, I got 6 mature eggs (all fertilized with ICSI). Are you doing ICSI? I'm praying for a fabulous fertilization report for you. It only takes one. :hugs:

Good luck to all of the ladies who are stimming, about to start stimming, or will be stimming soon! :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Thanks for all the support ladies. I already feel like its over, I know that is silly but its just not the outcome I expected. We are doing ICSI so hopefully we a have a few. All 5 would be nice, but I'm not counting on that. I'm not sore at all, I don't feel like anything happened besides how drowsy I am. They gave me some sort of derivative of morphine for pain and I was scared about taking that so I'm glad I don't need it. I really hate that I am feeling so ridiculously down about this but I just can't help it. This IVF was our one and only shot, and it took everything we have.


----------



## Prayerful

ababy4us said:


> Thanks for all the support ladies. I already feel like its over, I know that is silly but its just not the outcome I expected. We are doing ICSI so hopefully we a have a few. All 5 would be nice, but I'm not counting on that. I'm not sore at all, I don't feel like anything happened besides how drowsy I am. They gave me some sort of derivative of morphine for pain and I was scared about taking that so I'm glad I don't need it. I really hate that I am feeling so ridiculously down about this but I just can't help it. This IVF was our one and only shot, and it took everything we have.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't give up.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> Hey, I'm at work but just got the call and wanted to share... I have two 4 cell, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and one that is only 1 cell. Transfer is at 9:30!

Good luck <3


----------



## Izabela

ababy4us said:


> Thanks for all the support ladies. I already feel like its over, I know that is silly but its just not the outcome I expected. We are doing ICSI so hopefully we a have a few. All 5 would be nice, but I'm not counting on that. I'm not sore at all, I don't feel like anything happened besides how drowsy I am. They gave me some sort of derivative of morphine for pain and I was scared about taking that so I'm glad I don't need it. I really hate that I am feeling so ridiculously down about this but I just can't help it. This IVF was our one and only shot, and it took everything we have.

Wish you all best luck 5 is good. My sister in law got pregnant with twins day 3 transfer 6 eggs, 3 fertilized. Keep positive x:shrug:


----------



## sekky

Prayerful thinking of you.good luck with the transfer. Looking forward to your update


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies I only have 2 embryos developing properly so they are going to do a 2 day transfer so we don't take chances. I'm so disheartened.


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies I only have 2 embryos developing properly so they are going to do a 2 day transfer so we don't take chances. I'm so disheartened.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Ababy, that just means no frosties but you can still get your little sticky bean! Good luck tomorrow with transfer!

Sekky, did you get an update today? How are things going? Is transfer on Tuesday?

AFM - Transfer was today. The actual transfer process went very smoothly. I am a little nervous though. I was told initially that my clinic only recommends to transfer 1 unless there is advanced maternal age. Today though, they actually recommended that we transfer 2. We were planning on transferring 2 anyway, but the fact that they actually recommended 2 makes me nervous that they are not good quality... :( I am just trying to remain positive and trust in God. Beta will be on Oct 4.

Here are a couple pics from today! The first is my little embies post-transfer and the second is how they looked in the lab just prior to transfer.
 



Attached Files:







Two 8-Cell Embryos Post Transfer.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11









Two 8-Cell Embryos.png
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Ababy4us we only got 4 eggs and only 2 fertilised. One is my bfp and one is a frozen blast. Do not be disheartened. It can and does work cxxxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Prayerful - beautiful embabies!!!! :hugs::hugs:

I start my injections tonight! I am looking for ANY advice from ladies who have already been there. Ice first? Heat after? So excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Yay prayerful for a smooth transfer. I smell twins cos your embabies look perfect. 

I won't get any more update till tomorrow and am really praying my transfer is Tuesday because am still very sore and suffering from a very bad bloat. Two more days of recovery will do me a lot of good. Am feeling really sick and hope it doesn't get worse than this.

Prayerful and Ababy will keep you both in my prayers and hope we all get our BFP from this cycle.xxxxx


----------



## sekky

Chick congrats on starting. Goodluck with stimms


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> Ababy, that just means no frosties but you can still get your little sticky bean! Good luck tomorrow with transfer!
> 
> Sekky, did you get an update today? How are things going? Is transfer on Tuesday?
> 
> AFM - Transfer was today. The actual transfer process went very smoothly. I am a little nervous though. I was told initially that my clinic only recommends to transfer 1 unless there is advanced maternal age. Today though, they actually recommended that we transfer 2. We were planning on transferring 2 anyway, but the fact that they actually recommended 2 makes me nervous that they are not good quality... :( I am just trying to remain positive and trust in God. Beta will be on Oct 4.
> 
> Here are a couple pics from today! The first is my little embies post-transfer and the second is how they looked in the lab just prior to transfer.


So lovely <3


----------



## Prayerful

Chickadeedee said:


> Prayerful - beautiful embabies!!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I start my injections tonight! I am looking for ANY advice from ladies who have already been there. Ice first? Heat after? So excited!!! :happydance:

I never used ice with the stimm injections but I did occasionally use heat afterwards. I do use both heat and ice for the progesterone in oil injections. I do ice first then heat. It helps a lot, especially the ice beforehand to numb the area some. Good luck!



sekky said:


> Yay prayerful for a smooth transfer. I smell twins cos your embabies look perfect.
> 
> I won't get any more update till tomorrow and am really praying my transfer is Tuesday because am still very sore and suffering from a very bad bloat. Two more days of recovery will do me a lot of good. Am feeling really sick and hope it doesn't get worse than this.
> 
> Prayerful and Ababy will keep you both in my prayers and hope we all get our BFP from this cycle.xxxxx

Sorry you are still so sore and bloated! 18 eggs will do that to you! ;-) I hope you are feeling better soon! Have you been drinking lots of fluids with electrolytes, like gatorade? That is supposed to help. 

I am praying for you and ababy too. I'm so hopeful for all of us!


----------



## adroplet

sekky said:


> Yay prayerful for a smooth transfer. I smell twins cos your embabies look perfect.
> 
> I won't get any more update till tomorrow and am really praying my transfer is Tuesday because am still very sore and suffering from a very bad bloat. Two more days of recovery will do me a lot of good. Am feeling really sick and hope it doesn't get worse than this.
> 
> Prayerful and Ababy will keep you both in my prayers and hope we all get our BFP from this cycle.xxxxx

The bloating is extra fluid, usually in the ovaries. I got rid of mine by drinking 1 big Gatorade(electrolytes) and 2 cans of V8(high sodium) a day. NO PLAIN WATER!!!

I hope you feel better!


----------



## Katielbkr

Hello Ladies! This is my first visit to your site and I thought what an amazing group of strong women!! I have been struggling to conceive for the past 8 years. We did 7 IUI in 2005/2006 I got pregnant once with twins and miscarried. We have decided to try IVF and I start my birth control pills on Monday. I am extremely nervous and excited. 

We have been excepted into our clinics shared risk program, which means we would pay 2 ivf cycles upfront but we would get the chance to try 6 fresh ivf cycles for the price of 2. If it doesn't work we get our money back to explore other options. However if it works the first time then we are out the money.... Do any of you have any advice? Should we do shared risk?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Welcome Katie!!!

I did my first injections tonight!! 
Ok, yes they were fine. But I was so nervous!!!!
And DH-- sigh ---I think he was even more nervous. He did the actual pushing of the med on the Gonal F --- but it was so hard to push the medicine in so he was kind of pushing the whole needle down so it hurt a bit and the it started bleeding. So I pulled out the needle and realized a bit was still left &#55357;&#56862; I didn't dare stick the needle back in again, so it is what it is... I'm sure that's not the first time this has happened!
The second one I put in and he pushed the plunger -- so that was much easier. Although I'm freaking out about the dosage!!! On the phone TWICE the nurse told me 20 units... But the package said 10!!! So I'm going to do 20 again tomorrow and then call to triple check on Monday. 
So, I love DH and I am soooo glad he wants to be involved... BUT.... I honestly feel better being in control of the whole process.. So not sure if I will have him help tomorrow... I don't want to hurt his feelings and I want him to feel like I need him.. So I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow...


----------



## Katielbkr

Chickadeedee said:


> Welcome Katie!!!
> 
> I did my first injections tonight!!
> Ok, yes they were fine. But I was so nervous!!!!
> And DH-- sigh ---I think he was even more nervous. He did the actual pushing of the med on the Gonal F --- but it was so hard to push the medicine in so he was kind of pushing the whole needle down so it hurt a bit and the it started bleeding. So I pulled out the needle and realized a bit was still left &#65533;&#65533; I didn't dare stick the needle back in again, so it is what it is... I'm sure that's not the first time this has happened!
> The second one I put in and he pushed the plunger -- so that was much easier. Although I'm freaking out about the dosage!!! On the phone TWICE the nurse told me 20 units... But the package said 10!!! So I'm going to do 20 again tomorrow and then call to triple check on Monday.
> So, I love DH and I am soooo glad he wants to be involved... BUT.... I honestly feel better being in control of the whole process.. So not sure if I will have him help tomorrow... I don't want to hurt his feelings and I want him to feel like I need him.. So I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow...

Hello to you :) I let my husband prepare and give me my injections during our IUI's. He said it helped him be in control (since we can't control anything in this process) He said said it helped feeling like he was involved.... I was okay with it and we plan on doing the same thing in a few weeks when we start IVF stims. But honestly do what makes you more comfortable and less stressed!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Welcome Katie!!!
> 
> I did my first injections tonight!!
> Ok, yes they were fine. But I was so nervous!!!!
> And DH-- sigh ---I think he was even more nervous. He did the actual pushing of the med on the Gonal F --- but it was so hard to push the medicine in so he was kind of pushing the whole needle down so it hurt a bit and the it started bleeding. So I pulled out the needle and realized a bit was still left &#65533;&#65533; I didn't dare stick the needle back in again, so it is what it is... I'm sure that's not the first time this has happened!
> The second one I put in and he pushed the plunger -- so that was much easier. Although I'm freaking out about the dosage!!! On the phone TWICE the nurse told me 20 units... But the package said 10!!! So I'm going to do 20 again tomorrow and then call to triple check on Monday.
> So, I love DH and I am soooo glad he wants to be involved... BUT.... I honestly feel better being in control of the whole process.. So not sure if I will have him help tomorrow... I don't want to hurt his feelings and I want him to feel like I need him.. So I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow...

My doctors office showed us how to mix the meds so that I only had one injection per night (gonal-f, menopur, and eventually ganirelix). I'd follow whatever the nurse said (versus following the package instructions), but it doesn't hurt to double-check. I gave myself the injections, but DH mixed the meds and prepped the syringe for me. That kept him involved but allowed me to maintain control of the pressure and speed of the injection. :)

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> Hello Ladies! This is my first visit to your site and I thought what an amazing group of strong women!! I have been struggling to conceive for the past 8 years. We did 7 IUI in 2005/2006 I got pregnant once with twins and miscarried. We have decided to try IVF and I start my birth control pills on Monday. I am extremely nervous and excited.
> 
> We have been excepted into our clinics shared risk program, which means we would pay 2 ivf cycles upfront but we would get the chance to try 6 fresh ivf cycles for the price of 2. If it doesn't work we get our money back to explore other options. However if it works the first time then we are out the money.... Do any of you have any advice? Should we do shared risk?

Welcome! :)

I didn't participate in a shared risk program, so I can't offer any advise on that specifically. I did go through two IVF cycles, though (first attempt was unsuccessful, and although we had two frozen embryos from that cycle, we opted to do another fresh cycle with genetic testing on all embryos the second time around). We are waiting for my embryo transfer in a couple of weeks (we couldn't do a fresh transfer as we were waiting for the biopsy results), and we're praying for success this time around.

Good luck with your cycle! This thread moves very fast (too fast for me at times), but the ladies here are terrific and provide lots of support. Stick around. :flower:


----------



## Prayerful

Katielbkr said:


> Hello Ladies! This is my first visit to your site and I thought what an amazing group of strong women!! I have been struggling to conceive for the past 8 years. We did 7 IUI in 2005/2006 I got pregnant once with twins and miscarried. We have decided to try IVF and I start my birth control pills on Monday. I am extremely nervous and excited.
> 
> We have been excepted into our clinics shared risk program, which means we would pay 2 ivf cycles upfront but we would get the chance to try 6 fresh ivf cycles for the price of 2. If it doesn't work we get our money back to explore other options. However if it works the first time then we are out the money.... Do any of you have any advice? Should we do shared risk?

Hi Katie! So sorry for your struggle over the past 8 years. Welcome to the group though! It is such a hard decision to do a shared risk program like that. Our clinic didn't offer it so that made our decision easy. Good luck, whatever you decide!



Chickadeedee said:


> Welcome Katie!!!
> 
> I did my first injections tonight!!
> Ok, yes they were fine. But I was so nervous!!!!
> And DH-- sigh ---I think he was even more nervous. He did the actual pushing of the med on the Gonal F --- but it was so hard to push the medicine in so he was kind of pushing the whole needle down so it hurt a bit and the it started bleeding. So I pulled out the needle and realized a bit was still left &#65533;&#65533; I didn't dare stick the needle back in again, so it is what it is... I'm sure that's not the first time this has happened!
> The second one I put in and he pushed the plunger -- so that was much easier. Although I'm freaking out about the dosage!!! On the phone TWICE the nurse told me 20 units... But the package said 10!!! So I'm going to do 20 again tomorrow and then call to triple check on Monday.
> So, I love DH and I am soooo glad he wants to be involved... BUT.... I honestly feel better being in control of the whole process.. So not sure if I will have him help tomorrow... I don't want to hurt his feelings and I want him to feel like I need him.. So I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow...

Yay for starting injections! Initially I didn't like the way my DH did the injections either. He got better as the time went on though.


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies I only have 2 embryos developing properly so they are going to do a 2 day transfer so we don't take chances. I'm so disheartened.

Sending you lots of pixie dust and sticky vibes! I'm praying that you'll find success with your embryos. :dust:



Prayerful said:


> AFM - Transfer was today. The actual transfer process went very smoothly. I am a little nervous though. I was told initially that my clinic only recommends to transfer 1 unless there is advanced maternal age. Today though, they actually recommended that we transfer 2. We were planning on transferring 2 anyway, but the fact that they actually recommended 2 makes me nervous that they are not good quality... :( I am just trying to remain positive and trust in God. Beta will be on Oct 4.
> 
> Here are a couple pics from today! The first is my little embies post-transfer and the second is how they looked in the lab just prior to transfer.

Congrats on making it to PUPO! :happydance: Your embryos are gorgeous, and I pray that they get nice and comfy! :thumbup:

October 10th can't get here soon enough! I go in for my lining check appointment next Saturday. It's a few days earlier than I'd normally go, but I'm going out of town for work the following week. I'm praying that my cysts have shrunk or at least prove to be inactive. I won't want to proceed with the transfer if it's possible that they will prevent implantation from happening, but I will be disappointed if we have to delay things even longer.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sekky said:


> I won't get any more update till tomorrow and am really praying my transfer is Tuesday because am still very sore and suffering from a very bad bloat. Two more days of recovery will do me a lot of good. Am feeling really sick and hope it doesn't get worse than this.

I agree with the other ladies. Continue with the electrolytes and stay hydrated. The electrolytes should help flush your system, and it will help with the bloating. I developed a fever a couple of days after my ER, and my doctor told me to take Tylenol to bring it down (which it did). It did take me a few extra days to feel normal again after the ER, which was different from my first round of IVF. Stay rested, and feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Chickadeedee said:


> Welcome Katie!!!
> 
> I did my first injections tonight!!
> Ok, yes they were fine. But I was so nervous!!!!
> And DH-- sigh ---I think he was even more nervous. He did the actual pushing of the med on the Gonal F --- but it was so hard to push the medicine in so he was kind of pushing the whole needle down so it hurt a bit and the it started bleeding. So I pulled out the needle and realized a bit was still left &#65533;&#65533; I didn't dare stick the needle back in again, so it is what it is... I'm sure that's not the first time this has happened!
> The second one I put in and he pushed the plunger -- so that was much easier. Although I'm freaking out about the dosage!!! On the phone TWICE the nurse told me 20 units... But the package said 10!!! So I'm going to do 20 again tomorrow and then call to triple check on Monday.
> So, I love DH and I am soooo glad he wants to be involved... BUT.... I honestly feel better being in control of the whole process.. So not sure if I will have him help tomorrow... I don't want to hurt his feelings and I want him to feel like I need him.. So I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow...



Do you have to mix any meds? Thats how I involved my DH because I couldn't handle him do the injections. He liked that and I think it made him feel important :haha: I'd say "OK, Adam, time for my meds!"


----------



## Prayerful

Disney, I'll be praying with you that your cysts won't be an issue and you can do your transfer as planned. Others have told me that beet juice is supposed to help with cysts. I never could find any though. Maybe you'll have better luck if you want to try it. Just a thought! ;-)


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Katie!!!
> 
> I did my first injections tonight!!
> Ok, yes they were fine. But I was so nervous!!!!
> And DH-- sigh ---I think he was even more nervous. He did the actual pushing of the med on the Gonal F --- but it was so hard to push the medicine in so he was kind of pushing the whole needle down so it hurt a bit and the it started bleeding. So I pulled out the needle and realized a bit was still left &#65533;&#65533; I didn't dare stick the needle back in again, so it is what it is... I'm sure that's not the first time this has happened!
> The second one I put in and he pushed the plunger -- so that was much easier. Although I'm freaking out about the dosage!!! On the phone TWICE the nurse told me 20 units... But the package said 10!!! So I'm going to do 20 again tomorrow and then call to triple check on Monday.
> So, I love DH and I am soooo glad he wants to be involved... BUT.... I honestly feel better being in control of the whole process.. So not sure if I will have him help tomorrow... I don't want to hurt his feelings and I want him to feel like I need him.. So I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to mix any meds? Thats how I involved my DH because I couldn't handle him do the injections. He liked that and I think it made him feel important :haha: I'd say "OK, Adam, time for my meds!"Click to expand...

That's _exactly_ how I involved DH. :thumbup: "It's almost time to mix my meds, Hun." :winkwink:



Prayerful said:


> Disney, I'll be praying with you that your cysts won't be an issue and you can do your transfer as planned. Others have told me that beet juice is supposed to help with cysts. I never could find any though. Maybe you'll have better luck if you want to try it. Just a thought! ;-)

Thanks, Prayerful! I'll keep praying for your sticky beans! :hugs:


----------



## sekky

I just got the call. We are going day 5. 8:00am on Tuesday for transfer.


----------



## sekky

All the best today Ababy. Praying it goes smoothly.


----------



## Izabela

Prayerful said:


> Ababy, that just means no frosties but you can still get your little sticky bean! Good luck tomorrow with transfer!
> 
> Sekky, did you get an update today? How are things going? Is transfer on Tuesday?
> 
> AFM - Transfer was today. The actual transfer process went very smoothly. I am a little nervous though. I was told initially that my clinic only recommends to transfer 1 unless there is advanced maternal age. Today though, they actually recommended that we transfer 2. We were planning on transferring 2 anyway, but the fact that they actually recommended 2 makes me nervous that they are not good quality... :( I am just trying to remain positive and trust in God. Beta will be on Oct 4.
> 
> Here are a couple pics from today! The first is my little embies post-transfer and the second is how they looked in the lab just prior to transfer.

Congrats for being PUPO. Baby dust!:hugs:


----------



## Izabela

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies I only have 2 embryos developing properly so they are going to do a 2 day transfer so we don't take chances. I'm so disheartened.

Good luck with the transfer. Keep positive it only takes one. :hugs: Baby dust.


----------



## Izabela

Prayerful said:


> Disney, I'll be praying with you that your cysts won't be an issue and you can do your transfer as planned. Others have told me that beet juice is supposed to help with cysts. I never could find any though. Maybe you'll have better luck if you want to try it. Just a thought! ;-)

Disney I hope you start next month, you have been through so much you deserve a bit of luck and big BFP:hugs:


----------



## sekky

Thanks Adroplet and Disney. It gets worse after I have a meal but its getting better. Am drinking lots of electrolytes as well.

Welcome Katie. Fx thing goes better than planned for you.

Chicks yay for first shot. Things will move faster now


----------



## ababy4us

On our way to pick up our embabies! Maybe a miracle happened and the rest started growing?!?! Pray for us <3


----------



## mwb2040

ababy4us said:


> On our way to pick up our embabies! Maybe a miracle happened and the rest started growing?!?! Pray for us <3

Good luck ababy!!! I was so disheartened when out of my 34 (!!) eggs, only 4 were fertilized (yes, we did ICSI). I didn't even know if those 4 would make it to transfer day. In the end, they made it to day 5, we did the transfer and I'm so glad we made it this far. Let's hope your two beautiful embabies will get REAL comfortable for the next few months :thumbup:
You only need 1!! :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

Mwb you have similar background to me? Are you in your tww? X


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> On our way to pick up our embabies! Maybe a miracle happened and the rest started growing?!?! Pray for us <3

Praying for you and hoping you are pleasantly surprised in the next few weeks with a BFP . :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

tcreasey88 said:


> Mwb you have similar background to me? Are you in your tww? X

Yes, in the tww for our first IVF cycle. Going in for my beta on Wednesday. Very nervous!! We transferred two embryos on day 5, none to freeze.

Severe MF, we just found out a few months ago after TTC for about a year. Sperm count around 1 million, low morphology. We're both relatively young, very active, healthy, etc. 

What's your story?


----------



## sekky

Hey plex how is DR going? Hope you are feeling much better? Miss you


----------



## ababy4us

Still waiting to transfer. Our appointment was an hour ago! I'm in pain because my bladder is so full. Getting a bit ticked off if I'm being honest.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Ababy- Good luck today! And sorry about the bladder thing - nothing worse than having to pee when you can't :(


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh, hang in there ababy!! I can only imagine how uncomfortable you must feel. Good luck with the transfer!

Yay for 5 day transfer, Sekky! Still praying all goes well.

mwb, have you tested at all yet or are you holding out till OTD?

AFM - I am feeling so awful and depressed right now. I was having some ovarian pain last night and rather than taking pain meds which I hate to do, I used a heating pad. I didn't think anything of it until this morning. So stupid! Elevated body temps in early pregnancy can cause embryo malformations and neural tube defects. If they even implant and grow to term I will now blame myself forever if there is anything wrong with them. :cry:


----------



## MeganScott

Hey everyone, I'm new here. About me: 36 yrs old, DH is 37. We're healthy and active, with unexplained infertility. We've been trying for over a year, 3 IUIs and 1 failed IVF later, now in the middle of IVF #2. 

I'm so nervous and stressed, not KNOWING whats wrong with one or both of us, and if at all this is going to work!!

For this cycle, ER was done on Thursday 9/19, they got 24 eggs, 18 fertilized normally (In IVF #1 we had ER 10, 8 fert, 2 blasts on day 5, none to freeze) and we're now waiting on day-5 transfer on Tuesday, and hopefully embabies to freeze!


----------



## Disneyfan88

sekky said:


> I just got the call. We are going day 5. 8:00am on Tuesday for transfer.

That's awesome! I'm glad that you got the transfer day you wanted and that your starting to feel better. Hang in there! :hugs:



Izabela said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Disney, I'll be praying with you that your cysts won't be an issue and you can do your transfer as planned. Others have told me that beet juice is supposed to help with cysts. I never could find any though. Maybe you'll have better luck if you want to try it. Just a thought! ;-)
> 
> Disney I hope you start next month, you have been through so much you deserve a bit of luck and big BFP:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Izabela! I'm praying for your BFP and success! The support here is incredible. :hugs:



ababy4us said:


> On our way to pick up our embabies! Maybe a miracle happened and the rest started growing?!?! Pray for us <3

Best wishes for your success! I'm sorry to hear that they kept you waiting with a full bladder. Better than being kept for an ER appointment, but still not comfortable. :hugs:



mwb2040 said:


> tcreasey88 said:
> 
> 
> Mwb you have similar background to me? Are you in your tww? X
> 
> Yes, in the tww for our first IVF cycle. Going in for my beta on Wednesday. Very nervous!! We transferred two embryos on day 5, none to freeze.
> 
> Severe MF, we just found out a few months ago after TTC for about a year. Sperm count around 1 million, low morphology. We're both relatively young, very active, healthy, etc.
> 
> What's your story?Click to expand...

Good luck with your beta on Wednesday! :dust:



Prayerful said:


> AFM - I am feeling so awful and depressed right now. I was having some ovarian pain last night and rather than taking pain meds which I hate to do, I used a heating pad. I didn't think anything of it until this morning. So stupid! Elevated body temps in early pregnancy can cause embryo malformations and neural tube defects. If they even implant and grow to term I will now blame myself forever if there is anything wrong with them. :cry:

Prayerful, I'm sorry to hear that you were in pain last night. Im not sure if it matters, but I think you're still before the implantation window(?), so maybe that will help. I'm sure you're embabies will be fine, but I'll keep praying for them and for you. :hugs:



MeganScott said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here. About me: 36 yrs old, DH is 37. We're healthy and active, with unexplained infertility. We've been trying for over a year, 3 IUIs and 1 failed IVF later, now in the middle of IVF #2.
> 
> I'm so nervous and stressed, not KNOWING whats wrong with one or both of us, and if at all this is going to work!!
> 
> For this cycle, ER was done on Thursday 9/19, they got 24 eggs, 18 fertilized normally (In IVF #1 we had ER 10, 8 fert, 2 blasts on day 5, none to freeze) and we're now waiting on day-5 transfer on Tuesday, and hopefully embabies to freeze!

Great fertilization report! :happydance: Good luck with your transfer!! :dust:


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies, I only ended up with 1 3 cell grade 3 embryo :cry:
I don't have high hopes but I did all I could do.


----------



## sekky

Megan Scott we are on same schedule. This is my second IVF too and I had ER on the 19th with ET set for Tuesday as well. Fx we are second time lucky. Welcome

Ababy am sorry with the way things turned out. I know what must be going thru your mind and it wil be so hard to stay positive but you still need to believe and be positive. There are very many success with a single embryos. 

Prayerful don't blame yourself just yet Hun, everything will be fine


----------



## mwb2040

Ababy - FX for you!!

Prayerful - I haven't tested yet. Today is 6dp5dt... I just haven't been able to get myself to do it! So afraid of disappointment. And I agree with Disneyfan and Sekky, try not to worry about the heating pad. I think you're fine.


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies, I only ended up with 1 3 cell grade 3 embryo :cry:
> I don't have high hopes but I did all I could do.

Hang in there. I know that it's difficult, but I believe that your embryo can thrive off of positive energy. Keep thinking about nurturing your embryo and keep your mind busy during these next couple of weeks. I've read that laughter is great for implantation, and we are planning to watch lots of funny movies after my transfer. Perhaps the same can help you keep your mind active. Prayers and best wishes for a positive outcome. I know it sounds so cliche, buy it only takes one. :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Good luck Megan! 

Sorry things did not turn out as planned ababy. Keeping you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi ladies! 
Congrats to tee and Sammy and magpie. (Sorry if I missed someone, I just caught up on 26 pages :lol:)
:hugs: to the unsuccessful ladies. Im hoping you all have positive outcomes soon. 

Bunny- what a roller coaster you've been on. Keep fighting. 

A quick update on my cycle. I'm on day 5 of Stims. 200 follistim and 75 Menopor every night. I'll add Ganirelix in a couple days. I had my first blood check yesterday. Numbers are rising, but not quickly. Next blood test tomorrow. EC tentative 10/1.


----------



## ababy4us

Disneyfan88 said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I only ended up with 1 3 cell grade 3 embryo :cry:
> I don't have high hopes but I did all I could do.
> 
> Hang in there. I know that it's difficult, but I believe that your embryo can thrive off of positive energy. Keep thinking about nurturing your embryo and keep your mind busy during these next couple of weeks. I've read that laughter is great for implantation, and we are planning to watch lots of funny movies after my transfer. Perhaps the same can help you keep your mind active. Prayers and best wishes for a positive outcome. I know it sounds so cliche, buy it only takes one. :hugs:Click to expand...

Funny you say about the laughter I have a VERY funny and embarrassing story about the transfer today.

So, as you all can imagine a transfer is very emotional, the thought of finally being "pregnant" and finally having an embryo inside of you is a bit overwhelming and so joyous and I am an emotional person to begin with so I was just balling my eyes out and smiling and DH is caressing my hand and kissing it. Well after the transfer is complete my nurse comes in (she is soooo nice and I love her) and she says to me do you think you can hold your bladder or do you need a bed pan. Well ladies I was an extreme over achiever in the full bladder department so much so the nurse brought in everyone to show just how full my bladder was :haha: So much to my chagrin I asked for the bed pan because I was in so much pain and couldn't imagine sitting there for 20 minutes trying to enjoy my time with my newly transferred embryo. So My nurse leaves the room and before she is even out I am peeing, I mean peeing. I asked DH to look because I thought I was filling it already and he looked and started laughing maybe the sight of me peeing I am not sure but that in turn made me full belly laugh and I peed EVERYWHERE. ALL over the bed, the floor I got my socks wet because when he made me laugh I was peeing so I guess the pressure turned into a sprinkler. OMG We laughed so hard for so long. Hopefully that was a good sign! Sorry if it was too much for you girls but it was so funny.


----------



## tcreasey88

mwb2040 said:


> tcreasey88 said:
> 
> 
> Mwb you have similar background to me? Are you in your tww? X
> 
> Yes, in the tww for our first IVF cycle. Going in for my beta on Wednesday. Very nervous!! We transferred two embryos on day 5, none to freeze.
> 
> Severe MF, we just found out a few months ago after TTC for about a year. Sperm count around 1 million, low morphology. We're both relatively young, very active, healthy, etc.
> 
> What's your story?Click to expand...

Nearly exactly the same, my DH is really healthy, never smoked or drank, but has low count, bad morphology and everything else really. We have been ttc for 3 years, and have our first urology apt at the ivf clinic on Wed! very excited! So when we start you'll be getting your beta! Are you going to test before? Fx'd for you!

How many eggs did you get/fertilise? xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Lol ababy- that is so funny! I would have been mortified! lol xx


----------



## sekky

Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?


----------



## Hanawanabump

Haha that's so funny! Fx'd for u!!

I've just caught up on so many pages, so hard to follow everyone on your phone, laptop down so Its taking ages to catch up!

We started stimming yday, had our baseline scan thurs, all good, got cyst that they said they will keep an eye on, but other that that I'm in next Monday for next scan!

Thinking of you all xoxo


----------



## sunraybaby

Hello ladies, hope it is not too late to join you! 
Both me and DH are 33, I only have a right side ovary and my right side tube is blocked. We have started our first cycle last month, buserelin started on the 25th Aug, stimulation with Gonal F on the 10th Sept, ER on the 20th Sept, and just had my ET today on the 22th Sept. As I only have one ovary, I only have 5 eggs collected, and only 2 grew normal, so we decided to transfer both. I am super nervous and hopefully we will have some good news in two weeks!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dovkav123

I am not alone anymore! 
MY Embryo transfer was on Thursday. I was sooo nervous!!!!It was a little bit complicated dr. couldn't get into my cervix to my womb, she let this perform to another dr. and she did it great! I was so happy that my clinic has 4 doctors. They help each other.
We saw a photo of embryo 8 cell A grade 3 days old. He is perfect! 
WE saw a follicle first last week, today an embryo. We are so blessed to experience live growing. A reward for all dark days and dissapoinments.
Sept 30th is a blood test. But I am testing next Wednesday. I want to rule out chemical preg. Some clinics beleave it is very important to test early.
Dr. orders: no baths and sex for 4 days, no heavy lifting and exercise. Stay warm and rest.
2 years of infirtility, pages of BBT, $$ spent on preg tests, 3 times painful needle pokes through vaginal wall, countless tears and emotional breakdowns.
I asked all my close friends and relatives to pray and ask God for blessings. My grandma went to church. I pray every day. I Thanked God for giving us a chance to be parents.(adead of time)

Don't give up! Don't ever give up. Don't you ever ever give up!

My clinic didn't tell me to come with a full bladder. But I did because I read online.

After retrieval I didn't have any ovary pain, but after the transfer I did had pain for 2 days and also a needle pokes for just a second on my womb. I felt it was implantation. What do you think?
Anybody has symptoms after a transfer?

In my clinic a patient didn't take HCG shot (language barrier), so dr. couldn't retrieve any eggs. Please follow all directions and dr. orders.

prayful, don't worry about heating pad, many women are pregnant not knowing and they take hot baths. Shut your worries and open doors for love and peace.

ababy, funny story, you made me laugh. Praying for your miracle

disney, castor oil packs can shrink cysts.

Who are in 2ww?
dovakv, ababy, sunraybaby, prayful, mwb....

:dust:


----------



## mwb2040

ababy - That's hilarious. They tell you to come in with a "comfortable full bladder"... Seriously, is that even possible?? I tried to plan it out perfectly, but of course when we get there, I have to go soooo bad. So as we were waiting I asked the administrative person and she says no, you can't go. I seriously wanted to cry. So DH said just go and then start drinking water again. And that's what I did. I drank so much that, when it was finally our turn about 20 min later, I had to go really bad again LOL. They actually let me empty my bladder a little bit right before the transfer, so that gave me some relief. That was the hardest past about the entire transfer (well physically at least, i'm not even gonna start about the emotional part!)

tcreasey - I had 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature but only 6 fertilized with ICSI. They said fertilization rate was so low because of low sperm quality. 5 embryos made it to day 5 and we transferred one blast and one early blast. None made it to freeze.

Sunray - Welcome to the tww!! FX'ed for you


----------



## panda fan

Hey everyone,

Can I join you? (On another thread with Dov! Hi Dov!)

I am 33. Just had first IVF cycle. Transfer was 9/11. I drank too much water, too, and they told me to pee "a little bit" so I would be comfortable. I didn't know how much a little bit was so I had to take 2 trips to the bathroom LOL. I was so embarassed. It was still not terribly comfortable but watching the process on the ultrasound was magical.

I have reduced fertility due to (presumed, no lap yet to check) scar tissue on ovaries from a surgery I had in 2010 related to bad Crohn's disease. My Crohn's is in remission now, but no natural pregnancy since starting to try Dec 2011 :(

Tomorrow is my first beta and I've had 3 days of darkening (and easily readable) BFPs on hpts, but I know know it's all about those beta numbers increasing. Nervous and I'm so terrible at being patient. Glad to have buddies going through the same things!


----------



## sunraybaby

Hahaha panda, I had exactly the same embarrassing experience with the toilet before the ET  and I had to jump out of the bed and run to the toilet when it finished, so bad.

Good luck to you for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ababy4us

tcreasey88 said:


> Lol ababy- that is so funny! I would have been mortified! lol xx

I was! But my nurse really is so lovely I'm guessing it happens a lot because she put those paper mats you sit on for a pap or procedure all down on the floor and everything. At that point tbh I was so upset from hearing we only had one not so great embryo that I didn't care too much.


----------



## Becki09

Hanawanabump said:


> Haha that's so funny! Fx'd for u!!
> 
> I've just caught up on so many pages, so hard to follow everyone on your phone, laptop down so Its taking ages to catch up!
> 
> We started stimming yday, had our baseline scan thurs, all good, got cyst that they said they will keep an eye on, but other that that I'm in next Monday for next scan!
> 
> Thinking of you all xoxo


Hey again :hi:

We had our baseline scan on Wednesday and they said we was good to go that evening, now on day 5 of stimming injections and our next scan is tomorrow to check the size/amount of follies

Good Luck with the Stimms and your next scan :thumbup:


----------



## adroplet

Katielbkr said:


> Hello Ladies! This is my first visit to your site and I thought what an amazing group of strong women!! I have been struggling to conceive for the past 8 years. We did 7 IUI in 2005/2006 I got pregnant once with twins and miscarried. We have decided to try IVF and I start my birth control pills on Monday. I am extremely nervous and excited.
> 
> We have been excepted into our clinics shared risk program, which means we would pay 2 ivf cycles upfront but we would get the chance to try 6 fresh ivf cycles for the price of 2. If it doesn't work we get our money back to explore other options. However if it works the first time then we are out the money.... Do any of you have any advice? Should we do shared risk?

Our clinic offered the shared risk program but it was to pay for 3 cycles up front. I thought that was a bit too pricey for not having tried IVF at all. We went with a 2 fresh IVF cycles up front and they include 1 FET each but no $ refund. We decided on this because it would reduce the stress of a failed 1st cycle, just in case - I know I would want to try again.
I say that's a great offer, I would have selected it.:thumbup: Fresh IVFs are more expensive than FETs.


----------



## Samsfan

Hello Ladies-

I was wondering if I could join your group. I'm looking at a IVF cycle either the end of this month or next..depending on AF! It's my second cycle and I feel like the group I was first involved with all got their BFP! I have unexplained infertility.

I'm wondering if their is anyone in this group approaching 40.


----------



## ababy4us

Here is our little embryo. I'm not sure where exactly it is, I think the bubble right at the end of the catheter.

Don't ask me why the date is wrong, it kind of upset me when I realized it but don't sweat the small stuff right?
 



Attached Files:







embryo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?

OTD is the 2nd of October and then again on the 4th so about 9 days.

I also got another shot of hCG today and I'm curious as to how they will give me a beta that early because with my IUIs the trigger lasted almost 13 days! OR maybe they were chemicals? I am 98% certain my first IUI was since my test got darker for two days. I don't know, I'm going mad.


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?
> 
> OTD is the 2nd of October and then again on the 4th so about 9 days.
> 
> I also got another shot of hCG today and I'm curious as to how they will give me a beta that early because with my IUIs the trigger lasted almost 13 days! OR maybe they were chemicals? I am 98% certain my first IUI was since my test got darker for two days. I don't know, I'm going mad.Click to expand...

Great picture! :thumbup: I must say that your story made me laugh (sorry! :flower:). When I went in for my first ET, my bladder was quite full. The ultrasound tech told me to go ahead and empty a little bit from my bladder before the procedure (telling me to "start to pee, count to 8, then stop"). DH kept asking me "how on earth can you go just a little?!?" :haha: I did feel better when I got back to the room, though.

I'm getting an intrauterine injection of hCG during my ET on the 10th, too. I plan to ask my doctor the same thing regarding the beta test.

Good luck, ababy4us! :dust:


----------



## ababy4us

Disneyfan88 said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?
> 
> OTD is the 2nd of October and then again on the 4th so about 9 days.
> 
> I also got another shot of hCG today and I'm curious as to how they will give me a beta that early because with my IUIs the trigger lasted almost 13 days! OR maybe they were chemicals? I am 98% certain my first IUI was since my test got darker for two days. I don't know, I'm going mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Great picture! :thumbup: I must say that your story made me laugh (sorry! :flower:). When I went in for my first ET, my bladder was quite full. The ultrasound tech told me to go ahead and empty a little bit from my bladder before the procedure (telling me to "start to pee, count to 8, then stop"). DH kept asking me "how on earth can you go just a little?!?" :haha: I did feel better when I got back to the room, though.
> 
> I'm getting an intrauterine injection of hCG during my ET on the 10th, too. I plan to ask my doctor the same thing regarding the beta test.
> 
> Good luck, ababy4us! :dust:Click to expand...

Glad it made you laugh! It sure made us laugh but I felt badly. My nurse was laughing too after I told her I peed on my socks. :haha: Oh well, what can you do? Childbirth is a WHOLE lot messier so I didn't stress it too much. 
I was bad and emptied my bladder like 4 times before the transfer because they made me wait almost an hour and a half. As the transfer was happening the pressure kept getting more and more severe. Eh, oh well ;) maybe its a good omen!

I've never heard of an intrauterine hCG injection. What is that?


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?
> 
> OTD is the 2nd of October and then again on the 4th so about 9 days.
> 
> I also got another shot of hCG today and I'm curious as to how they will give me a beta that early because with my IUIs the trigger lasted almost 13 days! OR maybe they were chemicals? I am 98% certain my first IUI was since my test got darker for two days. I don't know, I'm going mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Great picture! :thumbup: I must say that your story made me laugh (sorry! :flower:). When I went in for my first ET, my bladder was quite full. The ultrasound tech told me to go ahead and empty a little bit from my bladder before the procedure (telling me to "start to pee, count to 8, then stop"). DH kept asking me "how on earth can you go just a little?!?" :haha: I did feel better when I got back to the room, though.
> 
> I'm getting an intrauterine injection of hCG during my ET on the 10th, too. I plan to ask my doctor the same thing regarding the beta test.
> 
> Good luck, ababy4us! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it made you laugh! It sure made us laugh but I felt badly. My nurse was laughing too after I told her I peed on my socks. :haha: Oh well, what can you do? Childbirth is a WHOLE lot messier so I didn't stress it too much.
> I was bad and emptied my bladder like 4 times before the transfer because they made me wait almost an hour and a half. As the transfer was happening the pressure kept getting more and more severe. Eh, oh well ;) maybe its a good omen!
> 
> I've never heard of an intrauterine hCG injection. What is that?Click to expand...

It's something that my doctor recommended for me after my failed first cycle. I had never heard of it before, but she offered it as something worth trying when I asked what else we can do to increase my odds. I basically pay for the novarel (which luckily is covered by insurance at this point in the year since I've reached my out-of-pocket max on meds), and she's placing it at no additional charge (because she's super nice, but also probably because she'll be in there anyway :blush:).

https://cnyfertility.com/2013/01/17...nsfer-jump-starting-the-implantation-process/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22047664


----------



## adroplet

Samsfan said:


> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I was wondering if I could join your group. I'm looking at a IVF cycle either the end of this month or next..depending on AF! It's my second cycle and I feel like the group I was first involved with all got their BFP! I have unexplained infertility.
> 
> I'm wondering if their is anyone in this group approaching 40.

Right here, I will be 38 this October, I think I may be the oldest one here and TTC #1. Good luck with AF. I'm waiting on it too.


----------



## Chickadeedee

adroplet said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I was wondering if I could join your group. I'm looking at a IVF cycle either the end of this month or next..depending on AF! It's my second cycle and I feel like the group I was first involved with all got their BFP! I have unexplained infertility.
> 
> I'm wondering if their is anyone in this group approaching 40.
> 
> Right here, I will be 38 this October, I think I may be the oldest one here and TTC #1. Good luck with AF. I'm waiting on it too.Click to expand...

Nope - I think I win!! :happydance: I'm 38 now - to be 39 in January. We are also TTC #1 - never had a BFP before :cry:


----------



## MeganScott

sekky said:


> Megan Scott we are on same schedule. This is my second IVF too and I had ER on the 19th with ET set for Tuesday as well. Fx we are second time lucky. Welcome

Hey Sekky, thank you and I'm glad to hear you're on the same schedule as me! 

I'm already winding down and trying to relax... all calls filtered, no stress... just some light tv and comfort food... :pizza::icecream:

How long after the transfer are you asked to stay resting? Just 24 hours and return to normal activity the next day or take it easy for 2-3 days post transfer? My RE says just one day of rest is good enough, although I'm worried if I move around I'll shake the little bean loose even if it has managed to attach? Silly perhaps, but I can't help worrying about that... :shrug:

We also find out tomorrow how many of the 18 fertilized eggs made it to day 5, and whether we're gonna have any left to freeze... nervous, excited, scared!!

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow!! :flower: Hopefully, second time works for us!!!


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya girls - gunna catch up with all the news now. Hope u are all well :hugs: 

Im into day 10 of DR now and feeling ok i think????? lol Apart from feeling very weepy and down that is xxx


----------



## sekky

Glad you are fairing better plex. 

Megan am taking the whole tww off work. So as many days of rest as I will need.


----------



## Chickadeedee

ababy4us said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?
> 
> OTD is the 2nd of October and then again on the 4th so about 9 days.
> 
> I also got another shot of hCG today and I'm curious as to how they will give me a beta that early because with my IUIs the trigger lasted almost 13 days! OR maybe they were chemicals? I am 98% certain my first IUI was since my test got darker for two days. I don't know, I'm going mad.Click to expand...

Congrats Ababy!!!! :hugs: hoping for a sticky bean!

And so exciting for those transferring tomorrow!!!!

Ok, I got almost no sleep last night - had a burning sensation in my upper stomach - right under my rib age -- it's not as bad today, but still a little bit there. I assumed it was heartburn from Thai food I had, but now I'm not sure.. When would I start feeling ovarian hyper stimulation????? I know they talk about stomach aches, but this isn't an ache. And I can't tell if I've gained weight because I haven't weighed myself since mid august due to my ACL surgery...
I've only stimmed for two nights... So probably too soon to have any issues??


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies, I've been lurking, just not posting lately. Had my baseline apt this am and got the go ahead to start stims tonight! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## sekky

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking, just not posting lately. Had my baseline apt this am and got the go ahead to start stims tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

:happydance: for stimms lucie. Hoping the 3rd is the charm


----------



## Becki09

Hi All

Went for day 6 scan (5 nights of stimms) they said i had 10 plus follicles on each side, however they were not quite as big as they'd hope them to be, around 4mm-5mm instead of around 10mm. However this can happen due to my pcos
They gave me a blood test and telephoned me at 4pm with the results...
They told me my levels were 596 (didnt explain what this level was), and that they had decided to keep my dose the same (150 iu merional) and review me again on wednesday day 8 of stimms. They also advised id be starting cetrotide injection from wednesday too
I was slightly confused as to why they did not increase my dose now if the follies arnt growing as quick as they should be. 
They confirmed my lining was looking good. 

This is our first cycle of IVF(ICSI) and it got me slightly worrying that we won't make it to ec and they didnt do much to reassure us, so just hoping things are looking better on wednesday

Anybody experienced anything similar and gone on to have better results at next scan?


----------



## bunyhuny

I'll be back online on Wednesday to catch up with you lovely ladies, but just wanted to pop in and say that everything turned out perfectly at our u/s today. All the spotting and cramping has been benign, my disappearance of pregnancy symptoms is being attributed to my staying so well hydrated, taking healthy supplements, and eating right- and best of all, DH and I were able to see our LO's heartbeat today! After all the bad results, terrible beta scores, poor measurements last week, etc, etc, etc, it looks like we are finally in the clear!

I'll be back in a couple days. (DH and I are relocating to the UK for a couple weeks and tomorrow will be a crazy travel day.) Just remember than no matter how bad things look, there is always a chance that things will work out, even when you think all hope is gone. Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, I finally got my negative beta today. It wasn't a shocker, I definitely felt pregnant last time and really did not this time after the first couple days. We are going to do a natural cycle before ivf bc we are traveling next month. I'll keep you guys posted, most likely start middle to late oct.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Buny I am so happy and relieved for you! WHEW! Little fighter you got there. 

Sunshine - I am so sorry! ::hugs:: I am sending you prayers.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking, just not posting lately. Had my baseline apt this am and got the go ahead to start stims tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Congrats Lucie - I remember being so overly excited to start stimming. I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Ababy that's so funny. Glad you found something to amuse you. Fx the embaby snuggle in fine and put a smile on your face. When is your OTD?
> 
> OTD is the 2nd of October and then again on the 4th so about 9 days.
> 
> I also got another shot of hCG today and I'm curious as to how they will give me a beta that early because with my IUIs the trigger lasted almost 13 days! OR maybe they were chemicals? I am 98% certain my first IUI was since my test got darker for two days. I don't know, I'm going mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Ababy!!!! :hugs: hoping for a sticky bean!
> 
> And so exciting for those transferring tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Ok, I got almost no sleep last night - had a burning sensation in my upper stomach - right under my rib age -- it's not as bad today, but still a little bit there. I assumed it was heartburn from Thai food I had, but now I'm not sure.. When would I start feeling ovarian hyper stimulation????? I know they talk about stomach aches, but this isn't an ache. And I can't tell if I've gained weight because I haven't weighed myself since mid august due to my ACL surgery...
> I've only stimmed for two nights... So probably too soon to have any issues??Click to expand...

I don't know a ton about OHSS but I do know that HCG causes it, maybe you are having some heartburn? But I'll tell ya, I have mild OHSS but I am also pregnant so I can't tell which symptoms are which. Keep hydrated and drink smart water and powerade, not the low calorie stuff, the sweetner is bad for you and baby. 

Good luck with your stims! When is your follie scan?


----------



## Katielbkr

Started birth control pills today!!! So excited for the next steps!


----------



## Prayerful

sunraybaby said:


> Hello ladies, hope it is not too late to join you!
> Both me and DH are 33, I only have a right side ovary and my right side tube is blocked. We have started our first cycle last month, buserelin started on the 25th Aug, stimulation with Gonal F on the 10th Sept, ER on the 20th Sept, and just had my ET today on the 22th Sept. As I only have one ovary, I only have 5 eggs collected, and only 2 grew normal, so we decided to transfer both. I am super nervous and hopefully we will have some good news in two weeks!
> Good luck to everyone!

Hi SunRay! Good luck! When is OTD? Sorry if you already said and I just missed it...



dovkav123 said:


> I am not alone anymore!
> MY Embryo transfer was on Thursday. I was sooo nervous!!!!It was a little bit complicated dr. couldn't get into my cervix to my womb, she let this perform to another dr. and she did it great! I was so happy that my clinic has 4 doctors. They help each other.
> We saw a photo of embryo 8 cell A grade 3 days old. He is perfect!
> WE saw a follicle first last week, today an embryo. We are so blessed to experience live growing. A reward for all dark days and dissapoinments.
> Sept 30th is a blood test. But I am testing next Wednesday. I want to rule out chemical preg. Some clinics beleave it is very important to test early.
> Dr. orders: no baths and sex for 4 days, no heavy lifting and exercise. Stay warm and rest.
> 2 years of infirtility, pages of BBT, $$ spent on preg tests, 3 times painful needle pokes through vaginal wall, countless tears and emotional breakdowns.
> I asked all my close friends and relatives to pray and ask God for blessings. My grandma went to church. I pray every day. I Thanked God for giving us a chance to be parents.(adead of time)
> 
> Don't give up! Don't ever give up. Don't you ever ever give up!
> 
> My clinic didn't tell me to come with a full bladder. But I did because I read online.
> 
> After retrieval I didn't have any ovary pain, but after the transfer I did had pain for 2 days and also a needle pokes for just a second on my womb. I felt it was implantation. What do you think?
> Anybody has symptoms after a transfer?
> 
> In my clinic a patient didn't take HCG shot (language barrier), so dr. couldn't retrieve any eggs. Please follow all directions and dr. orders.
> 
> prayful, don't worry about heating pad, many women are pregnant not knowing and they take hot baths. Shut your worries and open doors for love and peace.
> 
> :dust:

Congrats on being PUPO!! I know how you feel. After transfer I was on the verge of both crying and laughing. All the emotions, stress, injections, medications, etc all lead up to that one thing and now there is nothing to do but wait. It is exciting and scary at the same time. Good luck to you, and thanks for your reassurance about the heating pad.



Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking, just not posting lately. Had my baseline apt this am and got the go ahead to start stims tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Good luck with stimms Lucie!!



MeganScott said:


> We also find out tomorrow how many of the 18 fertilized eggs made it to day 5, and whether we're gonna have any left to freeze... nervous, excited, scared!!

Can't wait to hear your report tomorrow. Good luck!



Chickadeedee said:


> Ok, I got almost no sleep last night - had a burning sensation in my upper stomach - right under my rib age -- it's not as bad today, but still a little bit there. I assumed it was heartburn from Thai food I had, but now I'm not sure.. When would I start feeling ovarian hyper stimulation????? I know they talk about stomach aches, but this isn't an ache. And I can't tell if I've gained weight because I haven't weighed myself since mid august due to my ACL surgery...
> I've only stimmed for two nights... So probably too soon to have any issues??

I would say it is probably too early for OHSS, but if you have PCOS maybe its not. I don't really know. You should be having a scan soon, right? Hopefully that will show everything is good.



bunyhuny said:


> I'll be back online on Wednesday to catch up with you lovely ladies, but just wanted to pop in and say that everything turned out perfectly at our u/s today. All the spotting and cramping has been benign, my disappearance of pregnancy symptoms is being attributed to my staying so well hydrated, taking healthy supplements, and eating right- and best of all, DH and I were able to see our LO's heartbeat today! After all the bad results, terrible beta scores, poor measurements last week, etc, etc, etc, it looks like we are finally in the clear!
> 
> I'll be back in a couple days. (DH and I are relocating to the UK for a couple weeks and tomorrow will be a crazy travel day.) Just remember than no matter how bad things look, there is always a chance that things will work out, even when you think all hope is gone. Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to everyone.

That is wonderful, wonderful news. I am so happy for you! :happydance:



sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally got my negative beta today. It wasn't a shocker, I definitely felt pregnant last time and really did not this time after the first couple days. We are going to do a natural cycle before ivf bc we are traveling next month. I'll keep you guys posted, most likely start middle to late oct.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Scan is weds!! I am on Gonal f AND hCG now.... The feeling is more in my upper stomach rather than my ovaries... 
I'll pick up some Gatorade tomorrow am just to be safe!!
Thank you TeeinAZ and congrats to you!!!


----------



## Izabela

Great news! So pleased for you. X


----------



## Izabela

Bunnyhoney Great news! So pleased for you. X


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> :hi: heya girls - gunna catch up with all the news now. Hope u are all well :hugs:
> 
> Im into day 10 of DR now and feeling ok i think????? lol Apart from feeling very weepy and down that is xxx

Sorry for not feeling very well hope you are better soon. X


----------



## Hanawanabump

Becki09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Went for day 6 scan (5 nights of stimms) they said i had 10 plus follicles on each side, however they were not quite as big as they'd hope them to be, around 4mm-5mm instead of around 10mm. However this can happen due to my pcos
> They gave me a blood test and telephoned me at 4pm with the results...
> They told me my levels were 596 (didnt explain what this level was), and that they had decided to keep my dose the same (150 iu merional) and review me again on wednesday day 8 of stimms. They also advised id be starting cetrotide injection from wednesday too
> I was slightly confused as to why they did not increase my dose now if the follies arnt growing as quick as they should be.
> They confirmed my lining was looking good.
> 
> This is our first cycle of IVF(ICSI) and it got me slightly worrying that we won't make it to ec and they didnt do much to reassure us, so just hoping things are looking better on wednesday
> 
> Anybody experienced anything similar and gone on to have better results at next scan?

Hiya Becky, u ok?

Sorry I don't know anything about the numbers, our scan isn't till Monday. I'm on 150 too, but they don't do our first scan till after 9/10 days of stimming, so you might be fine after a couple more days, sorry I can't be more helpful.
Have u had any side effects or are u feeling good at the moment? 

Xxx


----------



## Samsfan

Nope I get the prize. I am 39. First TTC. Been through one failed cycle. Just got AF. Wondering if I should squeeze into a cycle, my clinic closes for quality control, (which means I run there today) or wait till next month. Af came last night and 9.23 was the last day for this group. The doc said to come in if she came by 9.23. I feel rushed, but am I just nervous?



Chickadeedee said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies-
> 
> I was wondering if I could join your group. I'm looking at a IVF cycle either the end of this month or next..depending on AF! It's my second cycle and I feel like the group I was first involved with all got their BFP! I have unexplained infertility.
> 
> I'm wondering if their is anyone in this group approaching 40.
> 
> Right here, I will be 38 this October, I think I may be the oldest one here and TTC #1. Good luck with AF. I'm waiting on it too.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope - I think I win!! :happydance: I'm 38 now - to be 39 in January. We are also TTC #1 - never had a BFP before :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## ababy4us

How is everyone?

I'm starting to enjoy being PUPO! I am having a bit of an issue with my progesterone. I'm only on the tablet suppository and it seems to always come out in a huge blob. Anyone else using Endometrin and have this issue? I want to make sure my bub has a nice healthy home to implant in.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. 

So happy for you buny. Wishing you a H & H 9 months.

Prayerful and Ababy how are you post transfer?

AFM am PUPO with 3. OTD is 10/9. Ugh looks like forever but am definitely testing before then.


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So happy for you buny. Wishing you a H & H 9 months.
> 
> Prayerful and Ababy how are you post transfer?
> 
> AFM am PUPO with 3. OTD is 10/9. Ugh looks like forever but am definitely testing before then.

YAY! PUPO!!! I'm ok just having an issue with the progesterone.


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi all.

Bunny - I was so happy to read your positive outcome! Lots of love and luck :)

Brief update - Yesterday's numbers were still a little low (I have no idea what they are supposed to be). Saturday e2 was 77, Monday it was 208 (6 days of stim). I have my first scan tomorrow to see what kind of progress is going on inside. :) I've been having terrible headaches. My RE said he can't prescribe anything because he doesn't want to interact with other meds I'm taking; he said to check with my PCP. My PCP is in France for a week. <sigh>


----------



## sekky

Sorry about that Ababy. I use the suppositories


----------



## ababy4us

sekky said:


> Sorry about that Ababy. I use the suppositories

Me too, the tablets. I'm worried they aren't staying in long enough and I'm not getting the amount I need.


----------



## ababy4us

Bunny- I'm just so happy for you and your little fighter bean what a lovely handful that LO is going to be!!! <3 <3


----------



## Becki09

Hanawanabump said:


> Becki09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Went for day 6 scan (5 nights of stimms) they said i had 10 plus follicles on each side, however they were not quite as big as they'd hope them to be, around 4mm-5mm instead of around 10mm. However this can happen due to my pcos
> They gave me a blood test and telephoned me at 4pm with the results...
> They told me my levels were 596 (didnt explain what this level was), and that they had decided to keep my dose the same (150 iu merional) and review me again on wednesday day 8 of stimms. They also advised id be starting cetrotide injection from wednesday too
> I was slightly confused as to why they did not increase my dose now if the follies arnt growing as quick as they should be.
> They confirmed my lining was looking good.
> 
> This is our first cycle of IVF(ICSI) and it got me slightly worrying that we won't make it to ec and they didnt do much to reassure us, so just hoping things are looking better on wednesday
> 
> Anybody experienced anything similar and gone on to have better results at next scan?
> 
> Hiya Becky, u ok?
> 
> Sorry I don't know anything about the numbers, our scan isn't till Monday. I'm on 150 too, but they don't do our first scan till after 9/10 days of stimming, so you might be fine after a couple more days, sorry I can't be more helpful.
> Have u had any side effects or are u feeling good at the moment?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


Hi Hana

Thanks for the reply, Yeah iv been reading some forums and it seems that theres still time for them to catch up and apparently they could up my dose tomorrow if things are still a bit slower than they should be. Suppose ill have to see what they say tomorrow. 

I have been bloated, few hot flushes but thats about it really. how you feeling? 
Good luck for Mondays scan :thumbup:


----------



## Allika

@ababy: I had the same. I think the only tablet that really stayed in was the one I did for night time. So annoying!!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> Scan is weds!! I am on Gonal f AND hCG now.... The feeling is more in my upper stomach rather than my ovaries...
> I'll pick up some Gatorade tomorrow am just to be safe!!
> Thank you TeeinAZ and congrats to you!!!

Good luck on your scan. with the HCG it could be the OHSS, but it isn't a bad thing, my doc said it'll go away on it's own. I will be thinking of you and hope you have an awesome scan!!!:hugs:


----------



## sunraybaby

Prayerful said:


> sunraybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, hope it is not too late to join you!
> Both me and DH are 33, I only have a right side ovary and my right side tube is blocked. We have started our first cycle last month, buserelin started on the 25th Aug, stimulation with Gonal F on the 10th Sept, ER on the 20th Sept, and just had my ET today on the 22th Sept. As I only have one ovary, I only have 5 eggs collected, and only 2 grew normal, so we decided to transfer both. I am super nervous and hopefully we will have some good news in two weeks!
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Hi SunRay! Good luck! When is OTD? Sorry if you already said and I just missed it...
> 
> Thanks Prayerful:flower: OTD is on the 6th Oct, I am so attempted to test this weekend though:blush:Click to expand...


----------



## Prayerful

Samsfan said:


> Nope I get the prize. I am 39. First TTC. Been through one failed cycle. Just got AF. Wondering if I should squeeze into a cycle, my clinic closes for quality control, (which means I run there today) or wait till next month. Af came last night and 9.23 was the last day for this group. The doc said to come in if she came by 9.23. I feel rushed, but am I just nervous?

What did you decide to do?



ababy4us said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm starting to enjoy being PUPO! I am having a bit of an issue with my progesterone. I'm only on the tablet suppository and it seems to always come out in a huge blob. Anyone else using Endometrin and have this issue? I want to make sure my bub has a nice healthy home to implant in.

Oh, you are so lucky to just be on the suppository. I "get" to do both the suppository twice a day and the IM injection. How fun! :dohh: Anyway, I definitely have globs that come out too. I think it is expected that some will fall out. The key is just to insert it as high as you can and then don't stress over it. 



sekky said:


> AFM am PUPO with 3. OTD is 10/9. Ugh looks like forever but am definitely testing before then.

It is so funny the different guidelines for the official test dates depending upon the clinic. You were only a day behind me and are testing 10/9. Ababy, I believe, was a day behind you and is testing 10/2. I think SunRay's ER was same day as ababy and she is testing 10/6. And my OTD is 10/4. So random!

When do you think you will POAS?



JessicaG121 said:


> Brief update - Yesterday's numbers were still a little low (I have no idea what they are supposed to be). Saturday e2 was 77, Monday it was 208 (6 days of stim). I have my first scan tomorrow to see what kind of progress is going on inside. :) I've been having terrible headaches. My RE said he can't prescribe anything because he doesn't want to interact with other meds I'm taking; he said to check with my PCP. My PCP is in France for a week. <sigh>

I wish I had some advice for you, but all I can say is good luck and I hope the headaches cease soon!



sunraybaby said:


> Thanks Prayerful:flower: OTD is on the 6th Oct, I am so attempted to test this weekend though:blush:

Good luck! Can't wait to hear your results!


Magpies, how are you doing? We haven't heard any updates from you in a while. Hope all is well!

AFM - I got some sad news this morning. My other three embryos did not make it. So we have no frosties. :( It also looks like I've developed mild OHSS. I started having shortness of breath and increased heart rate yesterday. They are going to start me on Dostinex. Have any of you taken that? I also have to send a daily email to the doc with a symptom report and my morning weight. 

On a positive note though, only 8 more days until I POAS! :) For now, I'm just enjoying the thought of being PUPO!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Samsfan

Prayerful- I went to the clinic this morning because I couldn't sleep. They did my baseline and I started stimming tonight. I return on Sat for a sono and blood.
Thanks for asking. Here we go again.


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Nope I get the prize. I am 39. First TTC. Been through one failed cycle. Just got AF. Wondering if I should squeeze into a cycle, my clinic closes for quality control, (which means I run there today) or wait till next month. Af came last night and 9.23 was the last day for this group. The doc said to come in if she came by 9.23. I feel rushed, but am I just nervous?
> 
> What did you decide to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm starting to enjoy being PUPO! I am having a bit of an issue with my progesterone. I'm only on the tablet suppository and it seems to always come out in a huge blob. Anyone else using Endometrin and have this issue? I want to make sure my bub has a nice healthy home to implant in.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you are so lucky to just be on the suppository. I "get" to do both the suppository twice a day and the IM injection. How fun! :dohh: Anyway, I definitely have globs that come out too. I think it is expected that some will fall out. The key is just to insert it as high as you can and then don't stress over it.
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> AFM am PUPO with 3. OTD is 10/9. Ugh looks like forever but am definitely testing before then.Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny the different guidelines for the official test dates depending upon the clinic. You were only a day behind me and are testing 10/9. Ababy, I believe, was a day behind you and is testing 10/2. I think SunRay's ER was same day as ababy and she is testing 10/6. And my OTD is 10/4. So random!
> 
> When do you think you will POAS?
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Brief update - Yesterday's numbers were still a little low (I have no idea what they are supposed to be). Saturday e2 was 77, Monday it was 208 (6 days of stim). I have my first scan tomorrow to see what kind of progress is going on inside. :) I've been having terrible headaches. My RE said he can't prescribe anything because he doesn't want to interact with other meds I'm taking; he said to check with my PCP. My PCP is in France for a week. <sigh>Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some advice for you, but all I can say is good luck and I hope the headaches cease soon!
> 
> 
> 
> sunraybaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Prayerful:flower: OTD is on the 6th Oct, I am so attempted to test this weekend though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to hear your results!
> 
> 
> Magpies, how are you doing? We haven't heard any updates from you in a while. Hope all is well!
> 
> AFM - I got some sad news this morning. My other three embryos did not make it. So we have no frosties. :( It also looks like I've developed mild OHSS. I started having shortness of breath and increased heart rate yesterday. They are going to start me on Dostinex. Have any of you taken that? I also have to send a daily email to the doc with a symptom report and my morning weight.
> 
> On a positive note though, only 8 more days until I POAS! :) For now, I'm just enjoying the thought of being PUPO!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!Click to expand...


TMI but my cervix is SO high I almost can put the whole damn applicator in...
:blush:

I did one IM of the progesterone in oil and I tell you my buns hurt for DAYS!!! I give you ladies props for doing that everyday and multiple times a day...you are fighters!


----------



## sekky

Prayerful am also on IM progesterone twice weekly. The first one didn't hurt I guess the nurse is just good at it. Sorry about the OHSS hope it goes away quickly. Am also at risk because I had a high E2 before trigger but no signs yet.

My clinic's standard is to do a urine test 16 past procedure regardless of which procedure was done even IUI. They don't do beta only if the patient request or there is a medical reason to do so. I think I might start to poas on the 1st

Samsfan yay for starting. Goodluck


----------



## Prayerful

Samsfan said:


> Prayerful- I went to the clinic this morning because I couldn't sleep. They did my baseline and I started stimming tonight. I return on Sat for a sono and blood.
> Thanks for asking. Here we go again.

Yay! I was hoping you would. :) Good luck!! :thumbup:



ababy4us said:


> TMI but my cervix is SO high I almost can put the whole damn applicator in...
> :blush:
> 
> I did one IM of the progesterone in oil and I tell you my buns hurt for DAYS!!! I give you ladies props for doing that everyday and multiple times a day...you are fighters!

Oh, how nice to have an applicator! They didn't give me one... 



sekky said:


> Prayerful am also on IM progesterone twice weekly. The first one didn't hurt I guess the nurse is just good at it. Sorry about the OHSS hope it goes away quickly. Am also at risk because I had a high E2 before trigger but no signs yet.
> 
> My clinic's standard is to do a urine test 16 past procedure regardless of which procedure was done even IUI. They don't do beta only if the patient request or there is a medical reason to do so. I think I might start to poas on the 1st

For some reason it hurts the most when DH puts it in the left bum. I'm most bruised on the right though. Go figure!

Hopefully the OHSS stays away for you.


----------



## ababy4us

When is everybody's OTD???


----------



## ababy4us

I'm going nuts with the what-ifs! Its only 3dp2dt and I feel like a crazy person. I go from being excited about being PUPO to just extremely saddened that this is it for us, the end of the road if it doesn't work. I'm torn between feeling like I need to be moving around a lot to get the blood flow to my uterus to just resting (even though the Endometrin is making me SOOO sleepy). Sorry to ramble. How are you ladies or how have you ladies who have been through it handling it?


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> I'm going nuts with the what-ifs! Its only 3dp2dt and I feel like a crazy person. I go from being excited about being PUPO to just extremely saddened that this is it for us, the end of the road if it doesn't work. I'm torn between feeling like I need to be moving around a lot to get the blood flow to my uterus to just resting (even though the Endometrin is making me SOOO sleepy). Sorry to ramble. How are you ladies or how have you ladies who have been through it handling it?

Awww hang in there sweety. I must be super lazy because I loved being up in bed for a week. I really milked it and seriously laid in bed for about 4 days and only got up to use the bathroom and shower. 

try and stay relaxed and calm, I know that is so hard to do when there is so much going through your head. I was a mess too. I am a huge book nerd and I thought that reading would even help keep my mind off of it, but I couldn't even focus trying to read. 

When are you going in for your beta?


----------



## ababy4us

TeeinAZ said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts with the what-ifs! Its only 3dp2dt and I feel like a crazy person. I go from being excited about being PUPO to just extremely saddened that this is it for us, the end of the road if it doesn't work. I'm torn between feeling like I need to be moving around a lot to get the blood flow to my uterus to just resting (even though the Endometrin is making me SOOO sleepy). Sorry to ramble. How are you ladies or how have you ladies who have been through it handling it?
> 
> Awww hang in there sweety. I must be super lazy because I loved being up in bed for a week. I really milked it and seriously laid in bed for about 4 days and only got up to use the bathroom and shower.
> 
> try and stay relaxed and calm, I know that is so hard to do when there is so much going through your head. I was a mess too. I am a huge book nerd and I thought that reading would even help keep my mind off of it, but I couldn't even focus trying to read.
> 
> When are you going in for your beta?Click to expand...

A week from today! Debating on whether or not I want to POAS. I have been for a few days and the line is fading from the trigger and its making me a bit sad so I am thinking maybe I shouldn't poas...


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts with the what-ifs! Its only 3dp2dt and I feel like a crazy person. I go from being excited about being PUPO to just extremely saddened that this is it for us, the end of the road if it doesn't work. I'm torn between feeling like I need to be moving around a lot to get the blood flow to my uterus to just resting (even though the Endometrin is making me SOOO sleepy). Sorry to ramble. How are you ladies or how have you ladies who have been through it handling it?
> 
> Awww hang in there sweety. I must be super lazy because I loved being up in bed for a week. I really milked it and seriously laid in bed for about 4 days and only got up to use the bathroom and shower.
> 
> try and stay relaxed and calm, I know that is so hard to do when there is so much going through your head. I was a mess too. I am a huge book nerd and I thought that reading would even help keep my mind off of it, but I couldn't even focus trying to read.
> 
> When are you going in for your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> A week from today! Debating on whether or not I want to POAS. I have been for a few days and the line is fading from the trigger and its making me a bit sad so I am thinking maybe I shouldn't poas...Click to expand...

I know how tempting it is! Trust me, I wanted to know so bad, and that was what was driving me crazy, was the not knowing, but then everytime I wanted to I got too scared and didn't do it. It was sooooooooo hard but I waited until my beta. I was 10dp5dt when I got my BFP. Stay strong momma! :winkwink:


----------



## sekky

No formula to surviving the tww. Am going nuts already


----------



## TeeinAZ

sekky said:


> No formula to surviving the tww. Am going nuts already

Sekky - I was so crazy on the TWW. I swore EVERYTHING was a symptom but then I said, no wait it could be the meds, but I don't know. I was a MESS! Hang in there!!! <3


----------



## Samsfan

Ababy4us- Good luck! My first round. I went to work the day after. My doctor said I could go on as normal. I went around like every PUPO woman. Of course, mine didn't take, but my acupuncturist who is from China knew it. He blamed on the grade of the cells. Anything is possible. I had all the symptoms of a pregnant woman.

Prayerful- Thank you. I can't believe it this time. My belly is sore and I haven't gone through a day of shots.

Hope everyone is having a great day... Key is to keep busy and not think about it.


----------



## JessicaG121

I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:


----------



## Samsfan

Jessica- I started off slow last time and ended up with 10 and had 2 to transfer. Don't get discouraged! It is only first scan



JessicaG121 said:


> I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:


----------



## Chickadeedee

JessicaG121 said:


> I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:

Jessica - my first scan was today - I only have 4 :cry: trying not to panic... But geeze, can't SOMETHING in this journey go right!?!?!? :shrug:


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh, the tww is definitely difficult ababy! I thought I was handling it very well but after tonight's shot (which hurt even more than normal) I had a total meltdown with lots of tears. DH was super sweet and tried to cheer me up by making up a silly song and playing the guitar for me. Haha! 

Sam - Sorry you are so sore already! 

Jessica and Chickadee, hang in there. It is still early! :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Prayerful said:

> Jessica and Chickadee, hang in there. It is still early! :hugs:

That's my hope. It sounds like I'll be doing at least 4 more days of Stims, totaling 12 days or more.


----------



## JessicaG121

Chickadeedee said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:
> 
> Jessica - my first scan was today - I only have 4 :cry: trying not to panic... But geeze, can't SOMETHING in this journey go right!?!?!? :shrug:Click to expand...

It looks like we are on similar schedules. My EC will probably be on. The 3rd as well.


----------



## Becki09

JessicaG121 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:
> 
> Jessica - my first scan was today - I only have 4 :cry: trying not to panic... But geeze, can't SOMETHING in this journey go right!?!?!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like we are on similar schedules. My EC will probably be on. The 3rd as well.Click to expand...




JessicaG121 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> Jessica and Chickadee, hang in there. It is still early! :hugs:
> 
> That's my hope. It sounds like I'll be doing at least 4 more days of Stims, totaling 12 days or more.Click to expand...




Chickadeedee said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:
> 
> Jessica - my first scan was today - I only have 4 :cry: trying not to panic... But geeze, can't SOMETHING in this journey go right!?!?!? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hello 

At my first scan (after 5 days of injecting) It showed I had 10plus of follicles on each side but all were less than 10mm, I was really worried but because my e2 level was at 586 they wouldnt up my dose (150iu of merional), I went back 2 days later after 7 days of injecting and I had 5 in total that were between 11.5mm-13.5mm and around 20 plus less than 10mm, so she said they are growing. My next scan is tomorrow to see what they are at now. The nurse said I too may need to stimm for a few days extra. My lining is looking good and thickening.
With this being our first ICSI it's all new and I was worried so much after Mondays scan, but the Nurse says this happens a lot. 

Good Luck Ladies :thumbup:


----------



## ababy4us

Well ladies, its 4dp2dt for me today and I have to tell you I feel like AF is coming and soon. My back is killing me which is always a sure sign of the nasty witch. I hope and pray this is not true since its only 6dpo (if I were in a regular cycle) but with my IUIs I never made it to OTD. Hopefully its implantation.


----------



## TeeinAZ

JessicaG121 said:


> I got the results of my first scan- only 5 follicles, plus 5 more less than 7mm. I was hoping for more, as we all are. How am I supposed to have leftovers to freeze? What if I don't get any viables? :sad:

Jessica - I was really slow with my follie growth. I was so scared, and then one day it was like BAM there they are. I ended up having 18 eggs and 6 great grades frozen. Hang in there, I know how hard it is, but your body with cooperate. :winkwink:


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> Well ladies, its 4dp2dt for me today and I have to tell you I feel like AF is coming and soon. My back is killing me which is always a sure sign of the nasty witch. I hope and pray this is not true since its only 6dpo (if I were in a regular cycle) but with my IUIs I never made it to OTD. Hopefully its implantation.

Ababy - I felt the exact same way. So much so, I was running to the bathroom certain AF was here. It's torture that PG and AF symptoms mimic each other. We're stressed out enough as it is! HAHA. 

Hang in there <3


----------



## sekky

Megan how are holding up


----------



## sekky

Ababy and Prayerful hang in there ladies. We will pull thru and hoping all these seating on pins and needles is all worth.


----------



## MeganScott

sekky said:


> Megan how are holding up




sekky said:


> No formula to surviving the tww. Am going nuts already

God, sekky i know just what you mean... We're on the same schedule but my OTD is 10/3 (my RE tests 2 weeks after retrieval date) but its a maddening wait nevertheless... 

I'm crying today and I don't know why!! I was fine in the morning and now the tears won't stop :nope: Tried some chocolate cake, didn't help... my sleep cycle's gone crazy, up all night and tired all day... The worst part is not knowing if its the meds causing side effects or those twinges and cramps are the little bean attaching!!

Jessica, Chickadeedee, this cycle when they first scanned me, i only had 2 follies on each side and I was devastated... I thought we'd have to cancel this cycle or maybe consider donor eggs, but it increased slowly... the day of the hcg trigger they measured 18 follies, the smallest one being 10mm... and 36 hours later, they retrieved 24 eggs... they develop slowly ladies... you don't know until they've retrieved them...


----------



## sekky

Sorry Megan hope the tears stops hopefully its the hcg from the little bean. Do you plan to poas before 3rd?


----------



## eveclo

This is my first ivf cycle! I started taking meds today! It is a short cycle apparently and I did t have to take the bcp because my period is so regular (male factor) we are having icsi too. Very nervous and hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## TeeinAZ

eveclo said:


> This is my first ivf cycle! I started taking meds today! It is a short cycle apparently and I did t have to take the bcp because my period is so regular (male factor) we are having icsi too. Very nervous and hoping for a good outcome!

Welcome eveclo and good luck!!!!


----------



## MeganScott

sekky said:


> Sorry Megan hope the tears stops hopefully its the hcg from the little bean. Do you plan to poas before 3rd?

I hope so too sekky... I'm feeling AF like cramps today too, but its too soon for AF, so i'm guessing its probably the ovaries shrinking down to normal size...

In my first failed IVF cycle, I was so confident it had worked and I didn't POAS, and I started bleeding the night before OTD... it was heartbreaking... [One of the trainee doctors at the clinic called me back with the results that it had failed, and I hated him for the insensitive manner of delivering the bad news :growlmad::growlmad:]

I don't plan to POAS this time either, considering AF comes so close to the OTD, I might as well wait till the next day for a confirmed blood test to tell me the outcome... I WILL request that someone else call me with the results though!! I CANNOT handle that guy calling me again!!

Are you planning to POAS? Your OTD is 10/9 right? Stay positive... :hug: Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on starting meds, eveclo! Time flew for me while I was on meds- I hope it does the same for you! <3


----------



## Prayerful

Ababy - Hang in there! Praying for you!

Megan - I hope all those emotions and twinges are a good sign!

Yay! Good luck, eveclo!!

Sekky - Hope you're hanging in there ok!


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. It's been a little quiet in here. Hope everyone is doing fine.

Me just taking it a day at a time. 3dp5dt (8dpo) and 10 post trigger. 12 days till OTD

Cycle buddy Ababy, Samsfan and prayerful how are you ladies holding up?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Freaking out a little bit here - had my first scan Weds. My lead follicle was only 9.52. Total of 4 follicles. After 4 days of stimming. They had me start Ganirelix Wed night. According to my research, that is normally done when your lead follicle teaches 14mm!
I'm just panicking that I'm not responding to the meds well :( and I just looked at my stash - I only have enough Gonal-F & Ganirelix to get me to Monday night's injections. I just hope that my body wakes the heck up and gets into gear! Any comparisons to make me feel better??


----------



## eveclo

Thank you ladies! Glad I have found this forum post I will be forever asking questions I'm sure! Have the scan on Tuesday so see how they are growing! That will be day 5 of injecting.

How long after beginning injecting and everything were you ladies ready to go and have EGg retrieval ? The doctor said I may be ready to go on the Friday coming? I thought that sounded so soon! But she is the expert!

Thank you for all your kind wishes xoxo


----------



## mwb2040

eveclo said:


> Thank you ladies! Glad I have found this forum post I will be forever asking questions I'm sure! Have the scan on Tuesday so see how they are growing! That will be day 5 of injecting.
> 
> How long after beginning injecting and everything were you ladies ready to go and have EGg retrieval ? The doctor said I may be ready to go on the Friday coming? I thought that sounded so soon! But she is the expert!
> 
> Thank you for all your kind wishes xoxo

I had the trigger on day 10 of stimming. I believe they said they'd like to see at least 8 days of stimming, so if you'd have your trigger on Friday, that would seem fine. We just went through our first IVF with same male issues (count was around 1M). It sucks but I'm glad we found out pretty quickly and as of right now it doesn't seem like I have any issues. I got my first BFP this week!! 

Good luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

sekky said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a little quiet in here. Hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Me just taking it a day at a time. 3dp5dt (8dpo) and 10 post trigger. 12 days till OTD
> 
> Cycle buddy Ababy, Samsfan and prayerful how are you ladies holding up?

Today was the first day that I really strongly had the urge to test. It is probably a good thing I am working all weekend, otherwise I might break down and POAS!



Chickadeedee said:


> Freaking out a little bit here - had my first scan Weds. My lead follicle was only 9.52. Total of 4 follicles. After 4 days of stimming. They had me start Ganirelix Wed night. According to my research, that is normally done when your lead follicle teaches 14mm!
> I'm just panicking that I'm not responding to the meds well :( and I just looked at my stash - I only have enough Gonal-F & Ganirelix to get me to Monday night's injections. I just hope that my body wakes the heck up and gets into gear! Any comparisons to make me feel better??

I didn't take Ganirelix and I'm not sure what it is equivalent to so I can't really help you in that area. All I can say is these docs have been doing this for a long time so trust that they know what they are doing. Good luck!



eveclo said:


> Thank you ladies! Glad I have found this forum post I will be forever asking questions I'm sure! Have the scan on Tuesday so see how they are growing! That will be day 5 of injecting.
> 
> How long after beginning injecting and everything were you ladies ready to go and have EGg retrieval ? The doctor said I may be ready to go on the Friday coming? I thought that sounded so soon! But she is the expert!
> 
> Thank you for all your kind wishes xoxo

I did 10 days of stimming before I was ready for ER. It does go quickly!



mwb2040 said:


> I had the trigger on day 10 of stimming. I believe they said they'd like to see at least 8 days of stimming, so if you'd have your trigger on Friday, that would seem fine. We just went through our first IVF with same male issues (count was around 1M). It sucks but I'm glad we found out pretty quickly and as of right now it doesn't seem like I have any issues. I got my first BFP this week!!
> 
> Good luck!!!! :thumbup:

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Did you already do your beta?


----------



## adroplet

:happydance:


mwb2040 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! Glad I have found this forum post I will be forever asking questions I'm sure! Have the scan on Tuesday so see how they are growing! That will be day 5 of injecting.
> 
> How long after beginning injecting and everything were you ladies ready to go and have EGg retrieval ? The doctor said I may be ready to go on the Friday coming? I thought that sounded so soon! But she is the expert!
> 
> Thank you for all your kind wishes xoxo
> 
> I had the trigger on day 10 of stimming. I believe they said they'd like to see at least 8 days of stimming, so if you'd have your trigger on Friday, that would seem fine. We just went through our first IVF with same male issues (count was around 1M). It sucks but I'm glad we found out pretty quickly and as of right now it doesn't seem like I have any issues. I got my first BFP this week!!
> 
> Good luck!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congratulations!

You have pics? We want Pics!


----------



## adroplet

Had an US and BW today. I'm cleared to start the Estrace tonight.
Anybody else doing FET in Oct?


----------



## Plex

Heya all - Ive not been on here for awhile as my lil boy is quite poorly :( so he's been taking up most of my time. Will try to read up and update the front page and have a bit of a chat/catch up with u all, might take some time as i think ive got 30+ pages to get through :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Ladies, I need a bit of reassurance. Had my first monitoring apt this morning and now I'm worried. There were 5 follies on my right (I believe she measured 2 but missed their measurements) and I have 8 on my left (I believe she measured 3 or 4 and they were all at 5mm). The NP made a comment about how last cycle in dec I was slow to respond too. When she called this afternoon with my e2 level though, she said it was only 5! They are keeping my meds the same and I go back in Monday.

Now I'm on the same protocol as last time, 2 vials of menopur and 150iu of follistim. I also am taking femara for the first 5 days of stims. Last cycle after 12 days if stimming I ended up with 26 mature eggs.

Dh is trying to convince me not to freak out. That at the same thing happened last cycle (except they never told me what my e2 level was) and we ended up with a great number of eggs. But I'm just so scared. Is there anything I could be doing (other than taking the meds of course) to promote follie growth?

Congrats on your BFP mwb!


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> Freaking out a little bit here - had my first scan Weds. My lead follicle was only 9.52. Total of 4 follicles. After 4 days of stimming. They had me start Ganirelix Wed night. According to my research, that is normally done when your lead follicle teaches 14mm!
> I'm just panicking that I'm not responding to the meds well :( and I just looked at my stash - I only have enough Gonal-F & Ganirelix to get me to Monday night's injections. I just hope that my body wakes the heck up and gets into gear! Any comparisons to make me feel better??

I was not on Ganirelix, but I was put on Cetrotide from day 5 onwards as I tend to ovulate naturally quickly, before the follies get large enough. Cetrotide prevents you from ovulating until you trigger, and I found Ganirelix does the same thing. In my case, the Cetrotide actually helped the follies grow faster and mature - much better response than increasing the follistim or menopur dosage, and I was taking it with the Follistim+Menopur for the last 5-6 days until trigger. Although they're supposed to grow at the rate of 1-2 mm per day, I found some follies had jumped 5-6mm in a single day too, going from 10mm to 16mm, 14mm to 19mm, etc. 

You're lucky your RE is doing this rightaway, I had to cancel one cycle of IUI because I ovulated prematurely without a trigger and the follies weren't large enough!!

This could actually help you.. it did to me. Hope your follies respond well to the Ganirelix!! Good luck!!

____________________
Me (36), DH (37)
TTC since Jan 2013
IUI #1 : Clomid + HCG; :bfn:
Largest follicle on day of trigger: 18mm
IUI #2 : Bravelle + HCG, :bfn:
Largest follicle on day of trigger : 17mm
IUI #3 : Bravelle, cancelled because I ovulated on my own before trigger and follies were still immature. We had to cancel the cycle, there was no point in going ahead.
Largest follicle on day I ovulated naturally: 13mm
IUI #4 : Bravelle + Cetrotide (to delay natural ovulation until it was triggered with HCG), :bfn:
Largest follicle on day of trigger : 20mm

IVF #1 : August 2013 - :bfn:
BCP, Menopur, Cetrotide and HCG
10 ER, 8 Mature and Fert, 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, none to freeze
IVF #2 : Sep 2013 - CURRENT
BCP, Menopur, Cetrotide and HCG
24 ER, 20 Mature, 18 Fert, 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, 5 blastocysts frozen on day 6. 
OTD on Oct/3rd 2013


----------



## bunyhuny

eveclo said:


> Thank you ladies! Glad I have found this forum post I will be forever asking questions I'm sure! Have the scan on Tuesday so see how they are growing! That will be day 5 of injecting.
> 
> How long after beginning injecting and everything were you ladies ready to go and have EGg retrieval ? The doctor said I may be ready to go on the Friday coming? I thought that sounded so soon! But she is the expert!
> 
> Thank you for all your kind wishes xoxo


I only needed 7 days of meds, triggered on CD 9, and had 18 eggs collected on CD 11. Definitely less time than I thought it would take.


----------



## Chickadeedee

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Freaking out a little bit here - had my first scan Weds. My lead follicle was only 9.52. Total of 4 follicles. After 4 days of stimming. They had me start Ganirelix Wed night. According to my research, that is normally done when your lead follicle teaches 14mm!
> I'm just panicking that I'm not responding to the meds well :( and I just looked at my stash - I only have enough Gonal-F & Ganirelix to get me to Monday night's injections. I just hope that my body wakes the heck up and gets into gear! Any comparisons to make me feel better??
> 
> I was not on Ganirelix, but I was put on Cetrotide from day 5 onwards as I tend to ovulate naturally quickly, before the follies get large enough. Cetrotide prevents you from ovulating until you trigger, and I found Ganirelix does the same thing. In my case, the Cetrotide actually helped the follies grow faster and mature - much better response than increasing the follistim or menopur dosage, and I was taking it with the Follistim+Menopur for the last 5-6 days until trigger. Although they're supposed to grow at the rate of 1-2 mm per day, I found some follies had jumped 5-6mm in a single day too, going from 10mm to 16mm, 14mm to 19mm, etc.
> 
> You're lucky your RE is doing this rightaway, I had to cancel one cycle of IUI because I ovulated prematurely without a trigger and the follies weren't large enough!!
> 
> This could actually help you.. it did to me. Hope your follies respond well to the Ganirelix!! Good luck!!
> 
> ____________________
> Me (36), DH (37)
> TTC since Jan 2013
> IUI #1 : Clomid + HCG; :bfn:
> Largest follicle on day of trigger: 18mm
> IUI #2 : Bravelle + HCG, :bfn:
> Largest follicle on day of trigger : 17mm
> IUI #3 : Bravelle, cancelled because I ovulated on my own before trigger and follies were still immature. We had to cancel the cycle, there was no point in going ahead.
> Largest follicle on day I ovulated naturally: 13mm
> IUI #4 : Bravelle + Cetrotide (to delay natural ovulation until it was triggered with HCG), :bfn:
> Largest follicle on day of trigger : 20mm
> 
> IVF #1 : August 2013 - :bfn:
> BCP, Menopur, Cetrotide and HCG
> 10 ER, 8 Mature and Fert, 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, none to freeze
> IVF #2 : Sep 2013 - CURRENT
> BCP, Menopur, Cetrotide and HCG
> 24 ER, 20 Mature, 18 Fert, 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, 5 blastocysts frozen on day 6.
> OTD on Oct/3rd 2013Click to expand...

Thank you MeganScott - sometimes all I need is a little reassurance :hugs: this is my first cycle ever and while I'm THRILLED to have gotten this far, I'm also a ball of nerves!


----------



## mwb2040

Prayerful said:


> mwb2040 said:
> 
> 
> I had the trigger on day 10 of stimming. I believe they said they'd like to see at least 8 days of stimming, so if you'd have your trigger on Friday, that would seem fine. We just went through our first IVF with same male issues (count was around 1M). It sucks but I'm glad we found out pretty quickly and as of right now it doesn't seem like I have any issues. I got my first BFP this week!!
> 
> Good luck!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Did you already do your beta?Click to expand...

Yes, had my first beta on Wed (210) and the second one today (537). Next one is Monday!! I still can't believe this is real! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

Hi ladies,

Not much new going on here. Still feel like AF is right around the corner, but I pray she isn't. 

Tomorrow DH and I are going out for a while. Our 9th wedding anniversary was 2 weeks ago but with all the IVF stuff and my mom being here we didn't celebrate. So tomorrow we are going to Raleigh, NC which is a pretty big city and going to dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited about it because I LOVE chocolate fondue. Its something to look forward to and hopefully take my mind off of things. 

Anybody have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## adroplet

Lucie73821 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of reassurance. Had my first monitoring apt this morning and now I'm worried. There were 5 follies on my right (I believe she measured 2 but missed their measurements) and I have 8 on my left (I believe she measured 3 or 4 and they were all at 5mm). The NP made a comment about how last cycle in dec I was slow to respond too. When she called this afternoon with my e2 level though, she said it was only 5! They are keeping my meds the same and I go back in Monday.
> 
> Now I'm on the same protocol as last time, 2 vials of menopur and 150iu of follistim. I also am taking femara for the first 5 days of stims. Last cycle after 12 days if stimming I ended up with 26 mature eggs.
> 
> Dh is trying to convince me not to freak out. That at the same thing happened last cycle (except they never told me what my e2 level was) and we ended up with a great number of eggs. But I'm just so scared. Is there anything I could be doing (other than taking the meds of course) to promote follie growth?
> 
> Congrats on your BFP mwb!

Rest and Sleep...
My acupuncturist told me this a long time ago. He said that when TTC, especially when growing follicles, to rest and nap whenever I felt like it. He said not to tire myself out or over do anything. According to him, your body's job is making quality follicles and you shouldn't waste your body's energy during this time. 
I followed this last month for my 1st IVF (it was cancelled due to OHSS). I was on 2 vials of menopur and 150 gonal-f. My growth rate was a bit slow but constant. I would come home from work (6am-2pm) and nap for 2-3 hrs almost everyday. Get up, eat, watch TV a bit and go right back to sleep. NO exercise. It worked!
I was able to produce 24 follies for ER. 18 fertilized. After 3 days, I was told I had 12 good ones. Two days later, I was told I had 14...2 of them had split (twins!) That was the day I was to have my ET but my E2 level was crazy high and OHSS symptoms were getting worse. 
All 14 blasts were grade A. 
I'm waiting for my FET now and I am doing the same thing, resting and napping when I feel like. Hopefully it will help for implantation time. 

Rest. Nap. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

Lucie73821 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of reassurance. Had my first monitoring apt this morning and now I'm worried. There were 5 follies on my right (I believe she measured 2 but missed their measurements) and I have 8 on my left (I believe she measured 3 or 4 and they were all at 5mm). The NP made a comment about how last cycle in dec I was slow to respond too. When she called this afternoon with my e2 level though, she said it was only 5! They are keeping my meds the same and I go back in Monday.
> 
> Now I'm on the same protocol as last time, 2 vials of menopur and 150iu of follistim. I also am taking femara for the first 5 days of stims. Last cycle after 12 days if stimming I ended up with 26 mature eggs.
> 
> Dh is trying to convince me not to freak out. That at the same thing happened last cycle (except they never told me what my e2 level was) and we ended up with a great number of eggs. But I'm just so scared. Is there anything I could be doing (other than taking the meds of course) to promote follie growth?
> 
> Congrats on your BFP mwb!

I'm no expert in this at all, but I believe you should do what feels right for you. For me it was trying to rest a good amount, but at the same time stay active. I've always been very active and it just wouldn't make sense for me to sit on the couch. So I'd go for a long walk or do the bike/elliptical at the gym and then go home and take a nap. I truly believe it's a personal preference of how you get through those days. But I think the better you feel physically, the more beautiful follies will grow :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Hi ladies. Reading all your posts Im reassured and nervous. Ive been tired. Today I went for my first sono. Only had one follie on each side, a 14 and 10. Two were seen less than 8 mm. Doesnt look good right? Wow I cant believe how poorly Im responding and Im on 300 of menopur and 30o of bravelle.


----------



## Prayerful

mwb2040 said:


> Yes, had my first beta on Wed (210) and the second one today (537). Next one is Monday!! I still can't believe this is real! :happydance:

Awesome numbers! I am thrilled for you! :happydance:



Lucie73821 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of reassurance. Had my first monitoring apt this morning and now I'm worried. There were 5 follies on my right (I believe she measured 2 but missed their measurements) and I have 8 on my left (I believe she measured 3 or 4 and they were all at 5mm). The NP made a comment about how last cycle in dec I was slow to respond too. When she called this afternoon with my e2 level though, she said it was only 5! They are keeping my meds the same and I go back in Monday.
> 
> Now I'm on the same protocol as last time, 2 vials of menopur and 150iu of follistim. I also am taking femara for the first 5 days of stims. Last cycle after 12 days if stimming I ended up with 26 mature eggs.
> 
> Dh is trying to convince me not to freak out. That at the same thing happened last cycle (except they never told me what my e2 level was) and we ended up with a great number of eggs. But I'm just so scared. Is there anything I could be doing (other than taking the meds of course) to promote follie growth?

I would listen to DH... don't freak out! The best thing to do is keep your anxiety level low. The docs know what they are doing and will adjust your meds if/when they feel it is necessary. Until then rest, relax, and enjoy life! :thumbup:



ababy4us said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not much new going on here. Still feel like AF is right around the corner, but I pray she isn't.
> 
> Tomorrow DH and I are going out for a while. Our 9th wedding anniversary was 2 weeks ago but with all the IVF stuff and my mom being here we didn't celebrate. So tomorrow we are going to Raleigh, NC which is a pretty big city and going to dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited about it because I LOVE chocolate fondue. Its something to look forward to and hopefully take my mind off of things.
> 
> Anybody have anything planned for the weekend?

Happy belated anniversary!! The Melting Pot is definitely yummy. Enjoy!



Samsfan said:


> Hi ladies. Reading all your posts Im reassured and nervous. Ive been tired. Today I went for my first sono. Only had one follie on each side, a 14 and 10. Two were seen less than 8 mm. Doesnt look good right? Wow I cant believe how poorly Im responding and Im on 300 of menopur and 30o of bravelle.

:hugs: There are lot of girls who only retrieve 4-5 eggs and still end up with their BFP. Hang in there, and who knows, more could still pop up. It is still early.

So is anyone testing early this weekend? I want to so badly... Only 4 more days though until POAS and 6 more until OTD!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan said:


> Hi ladies. Reading all your posts Im reassured and nervous. Ive been tired. Today I went for my first sono. Only had one follie on each side, a 14 and 10. Two were seen less than 8 mm. Doesnt look good right? Wow I cant believe how poorly Im responding and Im on 300 of menopur and 30o of bravelle.

How many days have you been on Stims? My first scan showed only four that were measurable and that was on day 5; today, on day 8, I had 13 that were between 10mm and 14mm and 20++ that were there but not measurable! So a lot can happen in a few days. They actually decreased my dose of Gonal F. I'm assuming your doctor will increase your dosage to get more follies? Good luck!!!


----------



## JessicaG121

I had my second scan today, after 8 days of Stims. Still only 5 follicles, ranging from 13-19. Those are growing nicely, but the 5 little ones from Wednesday are still little. I spoke briefly to he doctor. After my E2 comes in this afternoon, we will decide why to do. Either another day or 2 of Stims or trigger tonight & collect what I've got. It just doesn't seem like enough. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee. This is my 5th day of stimming. They want me to go back tomorrow and do a sono and blood and start ganirelex. Did you start ganirelex on Day 6? They wont increase my dose because I am on a very high dose. When are you triggering? Very exciting. 13 is a great number. My first go around I had a respectable 10 that were retrieved. 

QUOTE=Chickadeedee;29775043]


Samsfan said:


> Hi ladies. Reading all your posts Im reassured and nervous. Ive been tired. Today I went for my first sono. Only had one follie on each side, a 14 and 10. Two were seen less than 8 mm. Doesnt look good right? Wow I cant believe how poorly Im responding and Im on 300 of menopur and 30o of bravelle.

How many days have you been on Stims? My first scan showed only four that were measurable and that was on day 5; today, on day 8, I had 13 that were between 10mm and 14mm and 20++ that were there but not measurable! So a lot can happen in a few days. They actually decreased my dose of Gonal F. I'm assuming your doctor will increase your dosage to get more follies? Good luck!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not much new going on here. Still feel like AF is right around the corner, but I pray she isn't.
> 
> Tomorrow DH and I are going out for a while. Our 9th wedding anniversary was 2 weeks ago but with all the IVF stuff and my mom being here we didn't celebrate. So tomorrow we are going to Raleigh, NC which is a pretty big city and going to dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited about it because I LOVE chocolate fondue. Its something to look forward to and hopefully take my mind off of things.
> 
> Anybody have anything planned for the weekend?

Mmmmm.... Melting Pot..... Love that place! You lucky girl! :happydance: Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan said:


> Chickadee. This is my 5th day of stimming. They want me to go back tomorrow and do a sono and blood and start ganirelex. Did you start ganirelex on Day 6? They wont increase my dose because I am on a very high dose. When are you triggering? Very exciting. 13 is a great number. My first go around I had a respectable 10 that were retrieved.
> 
> QUOTE=Chickadeedee;29775043]
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Reading all your posts Im reassured and nervous. Ive been tired. Today I went for my first sono. Only had one follie on each side, a 14 and 10. Two were seen less than 8 mm. Doesnt look good right? Wow I cant believe how poorly Im responding and Im on 300 of menopur and 30o of bravelle.
> 
> How many days have you been on Stims? My first scan showed only four that were measurable and that was on day 5; today, on day 8, I had 13 that were between 10mm and 14mm and 20++ that were there but not measurable! So a lot can happen in a few days. They actually decreased my dose of Gonal F. I'm assuming your doctor will increase your dosage to get more follies? Good luck!!!Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

They started me on Ganirelix on day 5 of Stims - 250 units. I was on 450 units of Gonal-F and 20 units of a micro dose hGC. Now my Gonal is 375 units and everything else stayed the same.
I go back Monday for another scan. The original plan was for ER on Thursday the 3rd. I have enough medicine to take me through Monday night. Then I'm hoping to trigger with Ovadril Tuesday night for a Thurs Morning ER! Fingers crossed that tomorrow will bring good news for you!


----------



## Plex

Have finally updated to first page - please let me know if any of your details are incorrect and i will change it asap xx

How long will u all be taking the stimms for? Is there a set time to get them to work in or is it a case of see how it goes? Im trying to sort my working schedule out around when ER and will be lolol xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

My lining check today went well. Ovaries are quiet and the cysts are gone. My doctor is happy that my lining at almost at 9. Still waiting for my bloodwork to come back, but I'm pretty much cleared to proceed with our plan for ET on October 10. I can't wait for that to get here!

We decided that we are going to transfer one embryo. Assuming that it survives the thaw process, we will be transferring the best quality one (5AA). We don't have a preference gender-wise and aren't picking based on that, but our PGS results enable us to know going in that this one is a girl. :pink:


----------



## JessicaG121

Good luck, Disney. I'm so excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- Thanks for the add!


----------



## MeganScott

ababy4us said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not much new going on here. Still feel like AF is right around the corner, but I pray she isn't.
> 
> Tomorrow DH and I are going out for a while. Our 9th wedding anniversary was 2 weeks ago but with all the IVF stuff and my mom being here we didn't celebrate. So tomorrow we are going to Raleigh, NC which is a pretty big city and going to dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited about it because I LOVE chocolate fondue. Its something to look forward to and hopefully take my mind off of things.
> 
> Anybody have anything planned for the weekend?

Belated Anniversary wishes!! We had our first anniversary on Sep 18th, and 19th was my retrieval date! We didn't celebrate either, and I'm hoping OCt 3rd sees a BFP and gives us cause to celebrate finally!!

Chocolate fondue sounds yummy..!! We are doing dinner in with a movie tonight with a menu of spicy Lamb curry with fragrant Basmati rice, Red wine for DH and Pineapple juice for me (Because I read somewhere it helps implantation?) Finishing off with Tiramisu for DH (I can't cause it contains some alcohol and coffee) and Red Velvet Cake for me..

Perhaps if Oct 3rd works out like I'm hoping, we'll celebrate big next weekend? :angel:

____________________
Me (36), DH (37)
TTC since Jan 2013
IUI #1 : Clomid + HCG; :bfn:
Largest follicle on day of trigger: 18mm
IUI #2 : Bravelle + HCG, :bfn:
Largest follicle on day of trigger : 17mm
IUI #3 : Bravelle, cancelled because I ovulated on my own before trigger and follies were still immature. We had to cancel the cycle, there was no point in going ahead.
Largest follicle on day I ovulated naturally: 13mm
IUI #4 : Bravelle + Cetrotide (to delay natural ovulation until it was triggered with HCG), :bfn:
Largest follicle on day of trigger : 20mm

IVF #1 : August 2013 - :bfn:
BCP, Menopur, Cetrotide and HCG
10 ER, 8 Mature and Fert, 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, none to freeze
IVF #2 : Sep 2013 - CURRENT
BCP, Menopur, Cetrotide and HCG
24 ER, 20 Mature, 18 Fert, 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, 5 blastocysts frozen on day 6. 
OTD on Oct/3rd 2013


----------



## bunyhuny

Just found out that DH's paternal grandma is in the hospital. She went in today for cold symptoms and they diagnosed pneumonia and then lung cancer. After that she went septic. They're not sure if she'll make it through the night. I am so worried about her and can't even imagine how scared she must be right now (if she is still alert). She's such a cool person and this is just so out of the blue. Having a little trouble wrapping my head around it. Thoughts and prayers are_ really_ appreciated right now.


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> Just found out that DH's paternal grandma is in the hospital. She went in today for cold symptoms and they diagnosed pneumonia and then lung cancer. After that she went septic. They're not sure if she'll make it through the night. I am so worried about her and can't even imagine how scared she must be right now (if she is still alert). She's such a cool person and this is just so out of the blue. Having a little trouble wrapping my head around it. Thoughts and prayers are_ really_ appreciated right now.

Praying to the good Lord for your family Buny <3 <3


----------



## Plex

Buny - What an awful shock for u both, Im sending u lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:xxx


----------



## flagirlie7

Plex and all,

Talked to nurse, got my financing in order. We are signing consent forms this Tuesday where I am hoping to ask my doc tons of questions. Injection class is on 16th. As far as my timing, the plan is to get my AF around 10th (on Provera now) and official date for lupron start is 19th!


----------



## JessicaG121

Oh Buny, I'm so sorry to hear. A very similar thing happened to my uncle, though he had a couple months to put his affairs in order. 

Flagirlie, are you doing a long protocol? 

In theory, I just took my last Stims! Thank goodness. I'm so tired of the needles.


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> Good luck, Disney. I'm so excited for you! :hugs:

Thanks!! Best of luck with your retrieval! I'm really pulling for you! :hugs: 



JessicaG121 said:


> I had my second scan today, after 8 days of Stims. Still only 5 follicles, ranging from 13-19. Those are growing nicely, but the 5 little ones from Wednesday are still little. I spoke briefly to he doctor. After my E2 comes in this afternoon, we will decide why to do. Either another day or 2 of Stims or trigger tonight & collect what I've got. It just doesn't seem like enough. I'm so frustrated.

I didn't get many eggs from either of my retrievals (5 mature from the first, and 6 mature from the second). We got lucky and had 4 make it to 5/6 day blasts both times. Your trigger shot should help the stragglers that are close catch up by ER, so hopefully you will get some extras. :hugs:



bunyhuny said:


> Just found out that DH's paternal grandma is in the hospital. She went in today for cold symptoms and they diagnosed pneumonia and then lung cancer. After that she went septic. They're not sure if she'll make it through the night. I am so worried about her and can't even imagine how scared she must be right now (if she is still alert). She's such a cool person and this is just so out of the blue. Having a little trouble wrapping my head around it. Thoughts and prayers are_ really_ appreciated right now.

Buny, I'm so sorry about your DH's grandma. Prayers and best wishes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

so sorry buny, there is nothing worse than a sudden out of the blue illness like that, there is never enough time to come to terms with the situation. Praying for your grandma xxx


----------



## Samsfan

Disney- Very excited for you and sending good vibes your way!

Bunyhuny- Keeping your grandma in my prayers. Hope things turn around.

AFM- Went for my third sono. It looks like I only have one good egg right now. One on the right at 15 mm. I have another on the left at 11mm and 2 other too small around 10mm. I may have to switch to an IUI. I'm so worried. I'm on 6th day of stims, started ganirelex today and this is my second IVF. Feel gutted


----------



## Prayerful

Disney, it seems like time went so fast... I can't believe you'll be doing transfer in just 11 days!! Good luck!

Megan, Sekky, and ababy - Are you having any symptoms yet? I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS. Trying not to get my hopes up.

Praying for your family Buny! :hugs::hugs:

Flagirl - How exciting!!

Congrats Jessica! When is your ER?

Samsfan - :hugs: The 11mm should catch up in just a couple days. When do you have to decide IUI vs IVF? What did your doc recommend?


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi ladies! Good to hear how well everyone is doing. 

I had what should be my final scan this morning. My follicles must have been replaced by magic beans last night. Today, I had 8 measuring over 14, the largest was 25+. That's three more than yesterday, with some of them growing 6mm+ in 24 hours! :wohoo: hopefully, a few stragglers will catch up with the trigger. I'd love to get 10.


----------



## sekky

Prayerful said:


> Disney, it seems like time went so fast... I can't believe you'll be doing transfer in just 11 days!! Good luck!
> 
> Megan, Sekky, and ababy - Are you having any symptoms yet? I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Praying for your family Buny! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Flagirl - How exciting!!
> 
> Congrats Jessica! When is your ER?
> 
> Samsfan - :hugs: The 11mm should catch up in just a couple days. When do you have to decide IUI vs IVF? What did your doc recommend?

Hey buddy. Well I have been cramping on and off. Caved in today and told DH to buy me frer. So I may poas soon :haha:. Monday or Tuesday :shrug:


----------



## Samsfan

Jessica- wow!!!! that's great news... what did you do differently from the last sono??? I need to know...:thumbup:

Sekky- be patient...you will know soon enough

Prayerful- I emailed my doc, he wants to do the next sono himself. I'm so relieved and I guess we will go from there.

How are you doing?



JessicaG121 said:


> Hi ladies! Good to hear how well everyone is doing.
> 
> I had what should be my final scan this morning. My follicles must have been replaced by magic beans last night. Today, I had 8 measuring over 14, the largest was 25+. That's three more than yesterday, with some of them growing 6mm+ in 24 hours! :wohoo: hopefully, a few stragglers will catch up with the trigger. I'd love to get 10.


----------



## Chickadeedee

JessicaG121 said:


> Hi ladies! Good to hear how well everyone is doing.
> 
> I had what should be my final scan this morning. My follicles must have been replaced by magic beans last night. Today, I had 8 measuring over 14, the largest was 25+. That's three more than yesterday, with some of them growing 6mm+ in 24 hours! :wohoo: hopefully, a few stragglers will catch up with the trigger. I'd love to get 10.

Magic beans indeed!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Plex

Disneyfan88 said:


> My lining check today went well. Ovaries are quiet and the cysts are gone. My doctor is happy that my lining at almost at 9. Still waiting for my bloodwork to come back, but I'm pretty much cleared to proceed with our plan for ET on October 10. I can't wait for that to get here!
> 
> We decided that we are going to transfer one embryo. Assuming that it survives the thaw process, we will be transferring the best quality one (5AA). We don't have a preference gender-wise and aren't picking based on that, but our PGS results enable us to know going in that this one is a girl. :pink:

Exciting :D not long left till ur ET now - glad the cysts have gone down2 :). Its good you get the chance to decide how many u put back, where i am I get no choice they have a single embryo transfer policy. Its crazy to think that if ur cycle goes to plan and is successful u'll already know the gender of ur lil babba :happydance: xx


----------



## Plex

Samsfan said:


> Disney- Very excited for you and sending good vibes your way!
> 
> Bunyhuny- Keeping your grandma in my prayers. Hope things turn around.
> 
> AFM- Went for my third sono. It looks like I only have one good egg right now. One on the right at 15 mm. I have another on the left at 11mm and 2 other too small around 10mm. I may have to switch to an IUI. I'm so worried. I'm on 6th day of stims, started ganirelex today and this is my second IVF. Feel gutted


Keeping my fingers crossed that those smaller follies do the catching up thats needed hun :hugs: will u know at ur next u/s whether ur converting to iui? xx


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- My Dr. agreed to do the sono tomorrow. So we will decide after the numbers come back. My doctor is aggressive, my guess is if he can wait for the others to catch up he will wait. 

Where is your clinic? I have rarely heard of a one embryo place. My place permits 3 or more within certain age limits and requirements. So excited for you!



Plex said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Disney- Very excited for you and sending good vibes your way!
> 
> Bunyhuny- Keeping your grandma in my prayers. Hope things turn around.
> 
> AFM- Went for my third sono. It looks like I only have one good egg right now. One on the right at 15 mm. I have another on the left at 11mm and 2 other too small around 10mm. I may have to switch to an IUI. I'm so worried. I'm on 6th day of stims, started ganirelex today and this is my second IVF. Feel gutted
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that those smaller follies do the catching up thats needed hun :hugs: will u know at ur next u/s whether ur converting to iui? xxClick to expand...


----------



## Plex

flagirlie7 said:


> Plex and all,
> 
> Talked to nurse, got my financing in order. We are signing consent forms this Tuesday where I am hoping to ask my doc tons of questions. Injection class is on 16th. As far as my timing, the plan is to get my AF around 10th (on Provera now) and official date for lupron start is 19th!

Yay for starting soon!! :happydance: Hopefully the time will fly by till u start :) xx


----------



## Plex

JessicaG121 said:


> Hi ladies! Good to hear how well everyone is doing.
> 
> I had what should be my final scan this morning. My follicles must have been replaced by magic beans last night. Today, I had 8 measuring over 14, the largest was 25+. That's three more than yesterday, with some of them growing 6mm+ in 24 hours! :wohoo: hopefully, a few stragglers will catch up with the trigger. I'd love to get 10.

:happydance: really hope u get at least 10!! Thats an amazing growth in just 1 day :D xx


----------



## JessicaG121

Ummm. Lets see. I took 2 naps and ate a steak. :)

I'm triggering at 0430. I'm not thrilled about the time, but excited to trigger. I'm thrilled that my follicles are growing and prayerful that they are healthy. My doc was there today, he wanted to see first hand. I'll see him again tomorrow for pre op.


----------



## Plex

Samsfan said:


> Plex- My Dr. agreed to do the sono tomorrow. So we will decide after the numbers come back. My doctor is aggressive, my guess is if he can wait for the others to catch up he will wait.
> 
> Where is your clinic? I have rarely heard of a one embryo place. My place permits 3 or more within certain age limits and requirements. So excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Disney- Very excited for you and sending good vibes your way!
> 
> Bunyhuny- Keeping your grandma in my prayers. Hope things turn around.
> 
> AFM- Went for my third sono. It looks like I only have one good egg right now. One on the right at 15 mm. I have another on the left at 11mm and 2 other too small around 10mm. I may have to switch to an IUI. I'm so worried. I'm on 6th day of stims, started ganirelex today and this is my second IVF. Feel gutted
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that those smaller follies do the catching up thats needed hun :hugs: will u know at ur next u/s whether ur converting to iui? xxClick to expand...Click to expand...

Have they upped ur doseage to help? I really hope the others catch up for u :thumbup: do u get a refund if u convert to iui? How r u feeling about it all? :hugs: 
Im in the UK and here they only allow a maximum of 2 embryos transferred if under 35 - i _just_ qualify for that lol but they're trialing a new SET policy in a few areas and where I am got the short straw! As under 35's only get one put back. Im hoping though if mine arent good quality then I get 2 put back. I dont know if i sound silly when i say that i would prefer 2 put back anyway as im scared it wont work :dohh: xx


----------



## Plex

Jessica - Gosh thats EARLY! :( Excited for u though :happydance: do u have ER 2moro or tue? xx


----------



## JessicaG121

Plex said:


> Jessica - Gosh thats EARLY! :( Excited for u though :happydance: do u have ER 2moro or tue? xx

Tuesday at 2pm.
Pre-op. tomorrow at 9:30. I'll learn exactly what's going on with my follicles. AND I can keep my jeans on! :happydance:


----------



## Samsfan

Jessica- Awful time... but you can shoot and go back to sleep.... Very exciting.
I took numerous naps and just ate some lamb and spinach. Hopefully that helps.

Plex- IDK, I'm going to have to ask what happens if its converted... I don't think I pay them until the job is done. At my clinic you can put up to 3.. They recommend 2 if you are under 37... 3 if you have had a prior failed ivf and over 37.. I opted for 2... I'm too scared to do 3 even though my prior ivf failed with 2 embies. Can't wait to get passed tomorrow! 
Funny thing.. I am wondering if my e2 numbers are effected by all the figs I've been eating. I just read that it suppresses estrogen!


----------



## Plex

Jessica - :haha: u made me giggle!! xx

Sam - I never knew that about figs:nope: We have to pay at the start of treatment and get a portion back if its changed or cancelled. Im paying a reduced amount as im donating half my eggies :) Its a bit much to get ur head around if u were2 transfer 3 and the possibliity that ALL take :wacko: What times ur app 2moro? xx


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- I have a sono tomorrow... My doctor is going to do it himself! Thank goodness.


----------



## Plex

Just saw my ticker and I only have 1 week left till my baseline scan!!!!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Jessica - I assume it would be a long protocol. But I will iron all the wrinkles this Tuesday. 

Prayerful - so so exciting and also worrisome at the same time... Just the thought of putting so much money into it has been giving me some anxiety.


----------



## ababy4us

I have a question for you ladies in the TWW with me, and its a bit personal and TMI but have any of you felt what your cervix feels like? The endometrin sometimes makes me feel like its scratching my insides so I checked up there and my cervix is so soft that I was certain I was going to see blood. I've never had progesterone stop my cycle before but now I am thinking that is the only thing keeping my cycle from coming. I'm SO bloated. The only thing I had left symptom wise was sore boobs and they went away yesterday.


----------



## Samsfan

All symptoms of progesterone or being preggo!



ababy4us said:


> I have a question for you ladies in the TWW with me, and its a bit personal and TMI but have any of you felt what your cervix feels like? The endometrin sometimes makes me feel like its scratching my insides so I checked up there and my cervix is so soft that I was certain I was going to see blood. I've never had progesterone stop my cycle before but now I am thinking that is the only thing keeping my cycle from coming. I'm SO bloated. The only thing I had left symptom wise was sore boobs and they went away yesterday.


----------



## ababy4us

Samsfan said:


> All symptoms of progesterone or being preggo!
> 
> 
> 
> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies in the TWW with me, and its a bit personal and TMI but have any of you felt what your cervix feels like? The endometrin sometimes makes me feel like its scratching my insides so I checked up there and my cervix is so soft that I was certain I was going to see blood. I've never had progesterone stop my cycle before but now I am thinking that is the only thing keeping my cycle from coming. I'm SO bloated. The only thing I had left symptom wise was sore boobs and they went away yesterday.Click to expand...

I hope its the latter...


----------



## Prayerful

JessicaG121 said:


> Hi ladies! Good to hear how well everyone is doing.
> 
> I had what should be my final scan this morning. My follicles must have been replaced by magic beans last night. Today, I had 8 measuring over 14, the largest was 25+. That's three more than yesterday, with some of them growing 6mm+ in 24 hours! :wohoo: hopefully, a few stragglers will catch up with the trigger. I'd love to get 10.

That is fantastic news!



sekky said:


> Hey buddy. Well I have been cramping on and off. Caved in today and told DH to buy me frer. So I may poas soon :haha:. Monday or Tuesday :shrug:

Yay! I can't wait to hear your results! I was hoping at least one of you would test early... ;)



Samsfan said:


> Prayerful- I emailed my doc, he wants to do the next sono himself. I'm so relieved and I guess we will go from there.

That's good. I will keep you in my prayers. Hopefully the tech just missed something and/or those follies take off like Jessica's magic beans! :haha:



JessicaG121 said:


> Tuesday at 2pm.
> Pre-op. tomorrow at 9:30. I'll learn exactly what's going on with my follicles. AND I can keep my jeans on! :happydance:

Haha. This totally cracked me up!



flagirlie7 said:


> Prayerful - so so exciting and also worrisome at the same time... Just the thought of putting so much money into it has been giving me some anxiety.

I know exactly what you mean. Exciting and scary at the same time!



ababy4us said:


> I have a question for you ladies in the TWW with me, and its a bit personal and TMI but have any of you felt what your cervix feels like? The endometrin sometimes makes me feel like its scratching my insides so I checked up there and my cervix is so soft that I was certain I was going to see blood. I've never had progesterone stop my cycle before but now I am thinking that is the only thing keeping my cycle from coming. I'm SO bloated. The only thing I had left symptom wise was sore boobs and they went away yesterday.

I haven't felt my cervix. From what others have said you can still have bleeding despite the progesterone but there are a lot of sources that say you don't too... I know, not very helpful! It could go either way though. Really hoping you are preggo though! Are you still testing on Wednesday?


----------



## Prayerful

Dovkav - Good luck with beta tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you. :thumbup:


----------



## MeganScott

sekky said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Disney, it seems like time went so fast... I can't believe you'll be doing transfer in just 11 days!! Good luck!
> 
> Megan, Sekky, and ababy - Are you having any symptoms yet? I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Praying for your family Buny! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Flagirl - How exciting!!
> 
> Congrats Jessica! When is your ER?
> 
> Samsfan - :hugs: The 11mm should catch up in just a couple days. When do you have to decide IUI vs IVF? What did your doc recommend?
> 
> Hey buddy. Well I have been cramping on and off. Caved in today and told DH to buy me frer. So I may poas soon :haha:. Monday or Tuesday :shrug:Click to expand...

Well I'm thinking maybe AF is on the way.. my symptoms :

Cramping on and off, with weird sharp pains in my sides and sometimes in the lower back area...

Mood swings like you can't predict... happy and singing one moment, and unable to stop crying an hour later... 

Sore boobs on and off..

Acne showing up on my face today (usually an AF symptom)

Mild pangs of a headache that's itching to get worse (another typical AF symptom every month)... 

No spotting so far

I have to get through today and two more days until OTD on Thursday... and then there's the agonizing wait to have someone call you with the results of the test.. (sigh)... Not very hopeful now, with all these typical symptoms showing up..


----------



## sekky

MeganScott said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Disney, it seems like time went so fast... I can't believe you'll be doing transfer in just 11 days!! Good luck!
> 
> Megan, Sekky, and ababy - Are you having any symptoms yet? I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Praying for your family Buny! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Flagirl - How exciting!!
> 
> Congrats Jessica! When is your ER?
> 
> Samsfan - :hugs: The 11mm should catch up in just a couple days. When do you have to decide IUI vs IVF? What did your doc recommend?
> 
> Hey buddy. Well I have been cramping on and off. Caved in today and told DH to buy me frer. So I may poas soon :haha:. Monday or Tuesday :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm thinking maybe AF is on the way.. my symptoms :
> 
> Cramping on and off, with weird sharp pains in my sides and sometimes in the lower back area...
> 
> Mood swings like you can't predict... happy and singing one moment, and unable to stop crying an hour later...
> 
> Sore boobs on and off..
> 
> Acne showing up on my face today (usually an AF symptom)
> 
> Mild pangs of a headache that's itching to get worse (another typical AF symptom every month)...
> 
> No spotting so far
> 
> I have to get through today and two more days until OTD on Thursday... and then there's the agonizing wait to have someone call you with the results of the test.. (sigh)... Not very hopeful now, with all these typical symptoms showing up..Click to expand...

Your symptoms are sadly pregnancy symptoms as well. Hang in there sweetie:hugs: it will be Thursday before you know it. Keeping everything crossed for us


----------



## ababy4us

Megan- Same here. I have been testing the whole time and the trigger is still slightly in my system. I have been testing with First Response 6 days sooner and the line has never left but getting lighter and lighter. I know I'm out, I just know. I don't even want to do the beta. I think the Endometrin is holding off AF otherwise I believe she would be here by now. I hope your beta goes well and I wish all of you the best of luck. I tried to have PMA but 
I hate raising my hopes only for them to be crushed yet again.


----------



## TeeinAZ

MeganScott said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Disney, it seems like time went so fast... I can't believe you'll be doing transfer in just 11 days!! Good luck!
> 
> Megan, Sekky, and ababy - Are you having any symptoms yet? I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Praying for your family Buny! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Flagirl - How exciting!!
> 
> Congrats Jessica! When is your ER?
> 
> Samsfan - :hugs: The 11mm should catch up in just a couple days. When do you have to decide IUI vs IVF? What did your doc recommend?
> 
> Hey buddy. Well I have been cramping on and off. Caved in today and told DH to buy me frer. So I may poas soon :haha:. Monday or Tuesday :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm thinking maybe AF is on the way.. my symptoms :
> 
> Cramping on and off, with weird sharp pains in my sides and sometimes in the lower back area...
> 
> Mood swings like you can't predict... happy and singing one moment, and unable to stop crying an hour later...
> 
> Sore boobs on and off..
> 
> Acne showing up on my face today (usually an AF symptom)
> 
> Mild pangs of a headache that's itching to get worse (another typical AF symptom every month)...
> 
> No spotting so far
> 
> I have to get through today and two more days until OTD on Thursday... and then there's the agonizing wait to have someone call you with the results of the test.. (sigh)... Not very hopeful now, with all these typical symptoms showing up..Click to expand...

Megan - I felt alll the exact same symptoms. Although I never really got headaches with AF, but I did before my beta. Headached can be caused my the increase of HCG. 

I am praying that this is your pregnancy!!!


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks so much sekky, ababy, Teein...

Reading your replies had me welling up with tears again... I'm like afraid to hope, and my headache is progressively getting worse too... Woke up with my face puffed like a blowfish today, I just don't know what to think any more...

ababy I know exactly what you mean about being afraid to get hopes up to have them crushed yet again... DH keeps telling me to be positive, but I'm like afraid to hope!!

I'm praying this cycle bears good news for all of us... good luck to you too girls!!


----------



## ababy4us

Megan- My DH says the same and gets irritated with me when I am moping around. I know that they go through the journey of infertility with us but they just don't understand. Being a woman and not being able to do the ONE thing that we are taught throughout our whole life that we can and should be able to do is a very very very hard thing to just accept.


----------



## sekky

Hard to stay positive when the lines are not coming up hun? I got a text from my cycle buddy from my clinic (had our ER and ET same day) asking same thing, that she's not feeling different and thinking its over. Well asking me as it is my own 2nd trial, had to tell her to calm down that its too early to feel anything.

Me I have headaches and cramps starting from Saturday. The cramps are mild and only last 30 secs plus it happens mostly at night toward my bedtime.


----------



## sekky

Ababy like one of my friend said on another thread "it's not over until the fat lady sings" so hang on even if your guts says otherwise


----------



## JessicaG121

:hugs: It sounds like some of you are having a rough day.

AFM: I had my pre-op this morning. My doctor is being very cautiously optimistic. He said that some (or many) of my follicles could just be fluid. He's hoping to get 1-2 good blasts. ONE or TWO???? <sigh> I'm back to feeling depressed. What if there are none?? Then all this money for nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,
Good to be back!!

First, Plex - thanks for doing such an awesome job on the front page. It was so amazing to be able to read that and see where everyone was at.

Then, to all you ladies PUPO in TWW...baby dust!! It is so exciting to see your progress!

For our ladies who were unsuccessful this month...love and kind thoughts your way. Keep going.
For our newbies - so glad to have you in this group of supportive, amazing, insightful, and inspiring ladies - they know so much and are the best!

For Buny! YAAAYYYY!!! Well done. :)

Update on us: we have 7 frosties waiting for our next ER so we can do PGS test on all at once (it is 5K so we opted for another ER to get more eggies for analysis).

I have been on BCPs for a bit over a week. I am starting Androderm today, and Estrace tonight. I am taking this protocol for 2 weeks! This is a full week longer than our first cycle, and starting on CD 13 rather than CD 18. I cried when I saw that - it makes me so crazy and then told myself it is for the baby so I don't care. I can do it. I am committed to taking it easy these two weeks and not over scheduling. 

Next US is 10/18, with shots expected to begin 10/19. ER expected 10/31 SPOOKY!

We have one med tweak which is going from 1.0 Dexameth to .5 (am doublechecking with RE about that).

*Question: * How long after PGS/PGD are eggs transferred? Will the fresh ones be frozen? Ill ask clinic and share what they say, but thought I would ask you ladies as well...

Also, to let you all know my OBGYN recommended that I check out RESOLVE (https://www.resolve.org) to help my DH and I during IVF. I went to a super support group of about 10 ladies earlier this month and it was SO helpful. You cannot underestimate the insights of other women, I feel spoiled to have you ladies online and others in person. Recommend everyone check out. I also printed out the factsheet for supporting a loved one going through infertility to give to my parents and my sister who and been a bit, ahem, oblivious. 

Also, Sams and Adroplet - I am 41yo, so I may be the oldest here. I keep reminding myself it is not my age - it is the age of my ovaries :) They have some fight left in them yet!

Ill keep you posted ladies - and it is good to be back!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Had another u/s and more bloodwork today -- I am up to 15 follicles :thumbup:
According to the nurse, I'm to decrease the Gonal-F again, this time to 300 units, keep the microdose hGC the same and the Ganirelix the same. THEN, tomorrow night (time TBA) I get to TRIGGER!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
ER is set for Thursday, again, time TBA!! :cloud9:


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> Had another u/s and more bloodwork today -- I am up to 15 follicles :thumbup:
> According to the nurse, I'm to decrease the Gonal-F again, this time to 300 units, keep the microdose hGC the same and the Ganirelix the same. THEN, tomorrow night (time TBA) I get to TRIGGER!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> ER is set for Thursday, again, time TBA!! :cloud9:

15 follies, one more day of stims and you trigger tomorrow.. thats a very good number!! When the actual ER is done, you could actually have more eggs retrieved than the count tomorrow morning! Yay, I hope you get some snowbabies to freeze too, and lovely sticky bean!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. My apt went well today. They measured 6 follies on my right and 12 on my left. All were between 6-11mm. They are lowering my menopur to 1 vial for the next few days. Follistim will stay the same, and I will add in ganirelix starting tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Samsfan

Jessica- think positive! I'm saying you have more than 1 or 2.. I know how you feel!

Hennapop- How are you! welcome and I hope you get your BFP soon! 

Chickadee- nice! So exciting! Best of luck during transfer

Lucie- Nice job with your follies too!!!

AFM- My doc did the sono this am. He said that he's going to wait and see if the small ones grow.. I have 5 total... most around 10mm... I hope they grow. He said I will probably never see 10 follies like I did in my first ivf. It seems that my ovaries ages quiet some bit since March. I am really depressed.. It seems like I'm nearing my end of fertile life. Well I get another sono tomorrow by the doctor and we will see. I think I'm at 7 days of stimms...


----------



## Samsfan

Jessica- all you need is one good egg!



jessicag121 said:


> :hugs: It sounds like some of you are having a rough day.
> 
> Afm: I had my pre-op this morning. My doctor is being very cautiously optimistic. He said that some (or many) of my follicles could just be fluid. He's hoping to get 1-2 good blasts. One or two???? <sigh> i'm back to feeling depressed. What if there are none?? Then all this money for nothing. Nothing.


----------



## Prayerful

MeganScott said:


> Well I'm thinking maybe AF is on the way.. my symptoms :
> 
> Cramping on and off, with weird sharp pains in my sides and sometimes in the lower back area...
> 
> Mood swings like you can't predict... happy and singing one moment, and unable to stop crying an hour later...
> 
> Sore boobs on and off..
> 
> Acne showing up on my face today (usually an AF symptom)
> 
> Mild pangs of a headache that's itching to get worse (another typical AF symptom every month)...
> 
> No spotting so far
> 
> I have to get through today and two more days until OTD on Thursday... and then there's the agonizing wait to have someone call you with the results of the test.. (sigh)... Not very hopeful now, with all these typical symptoms showing up..

I've been having the on/off cramping and twinges of pain too. And today's cramping felt like pre-AF cramps. AF is due tomorrow. I don't expect to see her though due to the progesterone. I wish AF would just arrive already if I'm not pregnant. I just don't want to keep my hopes up for no reason.

Sekky is right though, AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar it is impossible to tell. I'm praying for all of us that this is it!!



ababy4us said:


> Megan- Same here. I have been testing the whole time and the trigger is still slightly in my system. I have been testing with First Response 6 days sooner and the line has never left but getting lighter and lighter. I know I'm out, I just know. I don't even want to do the beta. I think the Endometrin is holding off AF otherwise I believe she would be here by now. I hope your beta goes well and I wish all of you the best of luck. I tried to have PMA but
> I hate raising my hopes only for them to be crushed yet again.

I didn't realize you were testing out the trigger. I would think the trigger would be completely gone by now. Is there any chance it isn't the trigger you are seeing?



sekky said:


> Hard to stay positive when the lines are not coming up hun? I got a text from my cycle buddy from my clinic (had our ER and ET same day) asking same thing, that she's not feeling different and thinking its over. Well asking me as it is my own 2nd trial, had to tell her to calm down that its too early to feel anything.
> 
> Me I have headaches and cramps starting from Saturday. The cramps are mild and only last 30 secs plus it happens mostly at night toward my bedtime.

Sekky - Didn't you send DH out for some FRERs? When do you plan to use them?



JessicaG121 said:


> :hugs: It sounds like some of you are having a rough day.
> 
> AFM: I had my pre-op this morning. My doctor is being very cautiously optimistic. He said that some (or many) of my follicles could just be fluid. He's hoping to get 1-2 good blasts. ONE or TWO???? <sigh> I'm back to feeling depressed. What if there are none?? Then all this money for nothing. NOTHING.

Hang in there! :hugs:



Hennapop said:


> Update on us: we have 7 frosties waiting for our next ER so we can do PGS test on all at once (it is 5K so we opted for another ER to get more eggies for analysis).
> 
> I have been on BCPs for a bit over a week. I am starting Androderm today, and Estrace tonight. I am taking this protocol for 2 weeks! This is a full week longer than our first cycle, and starting on CD 13 rather than CD 18. I cried when I saw that - it makes me so crazy and then told myself it is for the baby so I don't care. I can do it. I am committed to taking it easy these two weeks and not over scheduling.
> 
> Next US is 10/18, with shots expected to begin 10/19. ER expected 10/31 SPOOKY!
> 
> We have one med tweak which is going from 1.0 Dexameth to .5 (am doublechecking with RE about that).
> 
> *Question: * How long after PGS/PGD are eggs transferred? Will the fresh ones be frozen? Ill ask clinic and share what they say, but thought I would ask you ladies as well...
> 
> Also, to let you all know my OBGYN recommended that I check out RESOLVE (https://www.resolve.org) to help my DH and I during IVF. I went to a super support group of about 10 ladies earlier this month and it was SO helpful. You cannot underestimate the insights of other women, I feel spoiled to have you ladies online and others in person. Recommend everyone check out. I also printed out the factsheet for supporting a loved one going through infertility to give to my parents and my sister who and been a bit, ahem, oblivious.
> 
> Also, Sams and Adroplet - I am 41yo, so I may be the oldest here. I keep reminding myself it is not my age - it is the age of my ovaries :) They have some fight left in them yet!
> 
> Ill keep you posted ladies - and it is good to be back!

Welcome back! I hope this cycle and all the little tweaks to your meds give you even better numbers than last cycle. Good luck!



Chickadeedee said:


> Had another u/s and more bloodwork today -- I am up to 15 follicles :thumbup:
> According to the nurse, I'm to decrease the Gonal-F again, this time to 300 units, keep the microdose hGC the same and the Ganirelix the same. THEN, tomorrow night (time TBA) I get to TRIGGER!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> ER is set for Thursday, again, time TBA!! :cloud9:

:happydance: Woo-hoo! :happydance:



Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies. My apt went well today. They measured 6 follies on my right and 12 on my left. All were between 6-11mm. They are lowering my menopur to 1 vial for the next few days. Follistim will stay the same, and I will add in ganirelix starting tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

Those sound like great numbers Lucie! You are well on your way to being PUPO!!


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful- I have a history with the trigger staying in my system for 13-14 days and I have been using FRERs so I know its still the trigger. Its was barely there today so I imagine it will finally be gone tomorrow. How do you tell when AF is due after all the hormones and stuff??


----------



## JessicaG121

Samsfan said:


> Jessica- all you need is one good egg!
> 
> 
> 
> jessicag121 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: It sounds like some of you are having a rough day.
> 
> Afm: I had my pre-op this morning. My doctor is being very cautiously optimistic. He said that some (or many) of my follicles could just be fluid. He's hoping to get 1-2 good blasts. One or two???? <sigh> i'm back to feeling depressed. What if there are none?? Then all this money for nothing. Nothing.Click to expand...

I know. I also know its completely out of my hands. My EC is at 2pm tomorrow. Until then, I can only hope and pray.


----------



## TeeinAZ

OMG I have a lot to catch up on! 

Update on today's scan. 

We saw the heartbeat. 133bpm and measuring at 0.77 cm. I am now 6 weeks and 6 days and my EDD has been moved to May 20, 2014. Ladies, I still can't believe that after all the treatment since January this year that I am finally here. 

I am praying and sending you all sticky baby dust!!! <3
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 6 days - heart beat 133 bpm.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TeeinAZ

bunyhuny said:


> Just found out that DH's paternal grandma is in the hospital. She went in today for cold symptoms and they diagnosed pneumonia and then lung cancer. After that she went septic. They're not sure if she'll make it through the night. I am so worried about her and can't even imagine how scared she must be right now (if she is still alert). She's such a cool person and this is just so out of the blue. Having a little trouble wrapping my head around it. Thoughts and prayers are_ really_ appreciated right now.

Oh buny. I am sending you and your family all my prayers. I am so sorry! <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

flagirlie7 said:


> Plex and all,
> 
> Talked to nurse, got my financing in order. We are signing consent forms this Tuesday where I am hoping to ask my doc tons of questions. Injection class is on 16th. As far as my timing, the plan is to get my AF around 10th (on Provera now) and official date for lupron start is 19th!

Congrats Girl!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Samsfan

Sending you lots of babydust!:flower:



JessicaG121 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Jessica- all you need is one good egg!
> 
> 
> 
> jessicag121 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: It sounds like some of you are having a rough day.
> 
> Afm: I had my pre-op this morning. My doctor is being very cautiously optimistic. He said that some (or many) of my follicles could just be fluid. He's hoping to get 1-2 good blasts. One or two???? <sigh> i'm back to feeling depressed. What if there are none?? Then all this money for nothing. Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I also know its completely out of my hands. My EC is at 2pm tomorrow. Until then, I can only hope and pray.Click to expand...


----------



## TeeinAZ

Samsfan said:


> Disney- Very excited for you and sending good vibes your way!
> 
> Bunyhuny- Keeping your grandma in my prayers. Hope things turn around.
> 
> AFM- Went for my third sono. It looks like I only have one good egg right now. One on the right at 15 mm. I have another on the left at 11mm and 2 other too small around 10mm. I may have to switch to an IUI. I'm so worried. I'm on 6th day of stims, started ganirelex today and this is my second IVF. Feel gutted

I went through the same thing while I was stimming. I ended up having one at 20 and one at 17 while all the others were too small to even measure. I started the ganirelix too. I think I was stimming for about 10 days when I finally got the go ahead to trigger. I was so bummed out, I though my ovaries were just crappy. LOL Hang in there!!! <3


----------



## Prayerful

ababy4us said:


> Prayerful- I have a history with the trigger staying in my system for 13-14 days and I have been using FRERs so I know its still the trigger. Its was barely there today so I imagine it will finally be gone tomorrow. How do you tell when AF is due after all the hormones and stuff??

I just know because my ER actually coincided with my normal ovulation day based on when my last period was and my cycle has always been very regular. Normally I'd be having some light spotting on the toilet paper at this stage of my cycle but I think it must be the progesterone keeping it away.


----------



## Prayerful

jessicag121 said:


> I know. I also know its completely out of my hands. My EC is at 2pm tomorrow. Until then, I can only hope and pray.

Good luck tomorrow!!



TeeinAZ said:


> OMG I have a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Update on today's scan.
> 
> We saw the heartbeat. 133bpm and measuring at 0.77 cm. I am now 6 weeks and 6 days and my EDD has been moved to May 20, 2014. Ladies, I still can't believe that after all the treatment since January this year that I am finally here.
> 
> I am praying and sending you all sticky baby dust!!! <3

How exciting!! Congratulations, again!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Plex said:


> Have finally updated to first page - please let me know if any of your details are incorrect and i will change it asap xx
> 
> How long will u all be taking the stimms for? Is there a set time to get them to work in or is it a case of see how it goes? Im trying to sort my working schedule out around when ER and will be lolol xx

Update for me, pretty please. 

ET September 3rd.
6 Frosties <3


----------



## Samsfan

Teeinaz. And you got a AAA grade blast???? Did you transfer one or two? I hope hope hope!!!!!



TeeinAZ said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Disney- Very excited for you and sending good vibes your way!
> 
> Bunyhuny- Keeping your grandma in my prayers. Hope things turn around.
> 
> AFM- Went for my third sono. It looks like I only have one good egg right now. One on the right at 15 mm. I have another on the left at 11mm and 2 other too small around 10mm. I may have to switch to an IUI. I'm so worried. I'm on 6th day of stims, started ganirelex today and this is my second IVF. Feel gutted
> 
> I went through the same thing while I was stimming. I ended up having one at 20 and one at 17 while all the others were too small to even measure. I started the ganirelix too. I think I was stimming for about 10 days when I finally got the go ahead to trigger. I was so bummed out, I though my ovaries were just crappy. LOL Hang in there!!! <3Click to expand...


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. DH's grandma made it through and is slowly improving. Once they get the current illness sorted out, I think they'll be doing more about the cancer. Family is working to get her transferred back to her home and find someone to take care of her there. I guess we'll know more when we get back to the US. DH and I are heading out tomorrow on a boat back. 12 day voyage full of rest and relaxation. No internet though, so I'll tty girls when we get back across the water. Hope everyone is doing well. Love the new pic, TeeinAZ!


----------



## mwb2040

TeeinAZ said:


> OMG I have a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Update on today's scan.
> 
> We saw the heartbeat. 133bpm and measuring at 0.77 cm. I am now 6 weeks and 6 days and my EDD has been moved to May 20, 2014. Ladies, I still can't believe that after all the treatment since January this year that I am finally here.
> 
> I am praying and sending you all sticky baby dust!!! <3

Amazing!!! I bet seeing the heartbeat makes it all very REAL :happydance:


----------



## Goldfish

*Samsfan* I know how you feel, I only had 2 measurable follies the first time too. But as everyone says, you only need 1 good one, so I hope you get yours!

*Jessica* good luck for EC!!

*Chickadee* hey we are doing EC on the same day!! Good luck to you!

AFM, ive got about 7 decent sized follies after a long 13 days of stim, and will trigger after 15 days of stim with EC booked this thursday! I'm struggling a bit to keep up with this thread, but congrats to *TeeinAZ, bunyhuny* and the other girls who got their BFPs! Let's keep it going girls! 

*Buny* sorry about your grandma :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

mwb2040 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> OMG I have a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Update on today's scan.
> 
> We saw the heartbeat. 133bpm and measuring at 0.77 cm. I am now 6 weeks and 6 days and my EDD has been moved to May 20, 2014. Ladies, I still can't believe that after all the treatment since January this year that I am finally here.
> 
> I am praying and sending you all sticky baby dust!!! <3
> 
> Amazing!!! I bet seeing the heartbeat makes it all very REAL :happydance:Click to expand...

It really did. It sort of feels like a dream right now.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Goldfish said:


> *Samsfan* I know how you feel, I only had 2 measurable follies the first time too. But as everyone says, you only need 1 good one, so I hope you get yours!
> 
> *Jessica* good luck for EC!!
> 
> *Chickadee* hey we are doing EC on the same day!! Good luck to you!
> 
> AFM, ive got about 7 decent sized follies after a long 13 days of stim, and will trigger after 15 days of stim with EC booked this thursday! I'm struggling a bit to keep up with this thread, but congrats to *TeeinAZ, bunyhuny* and the other girls who got their BFPs! Let's keep it going girls!
> 
> *Buny* sorry about your grandma :(

You go girl! 13 days and trigger after 15!? You so deserve this BFP. I am sending baby dust your way!! I struggle to keep up with the thread too, so I just pop in and update and try as best I can to catch up. This is a very fast and growing thread!


----------



## Prayerful

Buny - Wonderful news about DH's grandma. Enjoy your voyage back home!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Goldfish said:


> *Samsfan* I know how you feel, I only had 2 measurable follies the first time too. But as everyone says, you only need 1 good one, so I hope you get yours!
> 
> *Jessica* good luck for EC!!
> 
> *Chickadee* hey we are doing EC on the same day!! Good luck to you!
> 
> AFM, ive got about 7 decent sized follies after a long 13 days of stim, and will trigger after 15 days of stim with EC booked this thursday! I'm struggling a bit to keep up with this thread, but congrats to *TeeinAZ, bunyhuny* and the other girls who got their BFPs! Let's keep it going girls!
> 
> *Buny* sorry about your grandma :(

Goldfish - that's terrific!! My total # of days stimming is 10, plus the trigger. I really feel for you doing that many days :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Well today I am 8dp2dt and I've just done a FRER and it is a BFN...no hint of a line. As of this morning the trigger was still in my system. Do you think I still have a chance or should I just admit this failed?


----------



## Prayerful

I think it is still too early at this point. Give it at least another 2 days. :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

I tested a little over an hour ago, then chickened out and never checked it. But I finally got up the courage just now (well after the time limit for checking) and there are definitely 2 lines! Until I test again and actually check it like I'm supposed to I won't believe it but this definitely gets my hopes up! :) 

If it is a cruel evap line I will be absolutely devastated...


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful said:


> I tested a little over an hour ago, then chickened out and never checked it. But I finally got up the courage just now (well after the time limit for checking) and there are definitely 2 lines! Until I test again and actually check it like I'm supposed to I won't believe it but this definitely gets my hopes up! :)
> 
> If it is a cruel evap line I will be absolutely devastated...



I think that is very promising you are 9dp3dt right??


----------



## Prayerful

Yep! My doc's office told me the earliest I should test is Wed which would be 11dp3dt but I just couldn't hold out any longer. Praying that it is real!

You are 2 days behind me so there is still time for you!


----------



## ababy4us

What test did you use? 

I'm convinced my journey is at the end. I'm so excited for you though!!! I can't remember I am sorry, how many did you transfer? 2 right?


----------



## Prayerful

I used one that I "borrowed" :blush: from work. (I work at a pediatric clinic.) It doesn't state the sensitivity of it but I did some googling and I think it is sensitive up to 25IU HCG.

We did transfer 2. They were both Grade 1, but since it was a d3t I don't think the doc was confident they would both take.


----------



## sekky

OMG prayerful. Praying its real and you have a healthy pregnancy.

Buny have a nice boat ride and glad the grandma is better.

AFM am feeling depressed and almost certain it's over just as ababy is feeling. Woke up 4am today and the only thing I could do is cry for 2 straight hours. I didn't bother to poas will just wait till Friday which will be 10dp5dt and do a blood test to confirm my suspicion.


----------



## sekky

Tee congrats on the heart beat. That's one healthy little bean

Lucie wow that's a bunch of good follies. Fx they grow as expected.

Goodluck to everyone stimming and close to ER.


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> Well today I am 8dp2dt and I've just done a FRER and it is a BFN...no hint of a line. As of this morning the trigger was still in my system. Do you think I still have a chance or should I just admit this failed?

I didn't get my bfp until 7dp5dt, so I say give it another couple days and test again. :flower:
My second line was also so light you could barely even see it and I was using a 10sensitivity test.


----------



## bunyhuny

sekky said:


> OMG prayerful. Praying its real and you have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Buny have a nice boat ride and glad the grandma is better.
> 
> AFM am feeling depressed and almost certain it's over just as ababy is feeling. Woke up 4am today and the only thing I could do is cry for 2 straight hours. I didn't bother to poas will just wait till Friday which will be 10dp5dt and do a blood test to confirm my suspicion.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Don't give up before you've even tested! <3 You still have a great shot!


----------



## MeganScott

Lucie - Nice work! Thats a very good number of follies! Hope they mature good!

TeeinAZ - Wow that must be so exciting! A heartbeat! Congratulations!!!

Buny - Glad to hear grandma's doing better, have a safe trip back!

Prayerful - I hope thats a sticky bean you tested!! Do you plan to test again before OTD?

Sekky - I know what you mean about being unable to sleep, I'm up too since 3am, my migraine wouldn't let me sleep... Its 6:33am Eastern Time right now, and on a hunch I consulted my diary from the previous IVF cycle.. I found this was exactly what happened last month too.. A full blown migraine for two days, followed by spotting and AF the night before OTD... I'm so depressed, OTD is merely a formality at this point... 24 Eggs retrieved, 18 fertilized, a total of seven blastocysts, 2 transferred and 5 frozen and its still failed... What can you do, huh?

I'm now reading up on how FET cycles are done, since we'll probably do a couple of FETs from the 5 we froze this cycle. Trying to look ahead, cos this seems to pretty much be the beginning of the end...


----------



## Hanawanabump

Had my scan yday after 10 days of stimming, responded well to stimms - 

Follicle count - 
12 left ;
1 x 16 
2 x 15
2 x 14
1 x 13
2 x 12
2 x 11
4 x less than 10

14 x right :
(1x 30mm cyst)
1x 19
3 x 17
2 x 16
3 x 14
2 x 12
3 x 11

Doing my trigger tonight at 8.30pm and and collection 8.30am Thursday!
They said they will drain cyst at the same time.

Getting nervous! Xxxx


----------



## ababy4us

Done another test this morning, BFN or indent line on FRER. Not much hope left ladies. At least I am prepared for beta tomorrow.


----------



## MeganScott

Thats a very good count Hana, good luck!

ababy - I admire your courage. I'm too chicken to test it out, didn't even buy them tests... :nope:

Yes, you're right, you're prepared and you won't be as nuts and devastated :cry: as I will be on Thursday, despite the gut feeling that its over. I'm actually thinking maybe I should try testing tomorrow morning if I don't spot through the day today? Maybe... :-k

Be positive hon, and hang in there.:hugs: The FAT lady hasn't sung for either of us yet. And even if she does, this is only your first IVF attempt, it doesn't always work at first attempt. It WILL happen.:thumbup:


----------



## ababy4us

MeganScott said:


> Thats a very good count Hana, good luck!
> 
> ababy - I admire your courage. I'm too chicken to test it out, didn't even buy them tests... :nope:
> 
> Yes, you're right, you're prepared and you won't be as nuts and devastated :cry: as I will be on Thursday, despite the gut feeling that its over. I'm actually thinking maybe I should try testing tomorrow morning if I don't spot through the day today? Maybe... :-k
> 
> Be positive hon, and hang in there.:hugs: The FAT lady hasn't sung for either of us yet. And even if she does, this is only your first IVF attempt, it doesn't always work at first attempt. It WILL happen.:thumbup:

Thank you Megan :hugs:

Unfortunately it was our only attempt. We cannot afford another and if we wait to save it may be too late with my cruddy eggs. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## sekky

Ababy you saw a line? (An indent line apart from the control line?) could it be that your level is still low? Just saying.

Prayerful any update? Did you test again?

Megan you are so lucky to have frosties. I haven't been that lucky with both trials. My headache just won't go away.ugh


----------



## ababy4us

Sekky- definitely BFN :( I don't see an indent or anything that I saw earlier. Nothing more I can do. The wine is calling my name, time to drown sorrows (not until the official beta though).


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> Well today I am 8dp2dt and I've just done a FRER and it is a BFN...no hint of a line. As of this morning the trigger was still in my system. Do you think I still have a chance or should I just admit this failed?

With a 2day transfer I think it might be too soon. I did a 5 day transfer and the test I took at 10dp was so light. I would wait a few more days. <3 Don't give up!


----------



## sekky

Really still hoping tomorrow's beta says different for you. I know it might sound as wishful thinking but that's still how I feel.

Tested yesterday at 6dp5dt it was bfn too with frer. Just told myself its too early and I have late implanter(s). Only time will tell.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Prayerful said:


> I tested a little over an hour ago, then chickened out and never checked it. But I finally got up the courage just now (well after the time limit for checking) and there are definitely 2 lines! Until I test again and actually check it like I'm supposed to I won't believe it but this definitely gets my hopes up! :)
> 
> If it is a cruel evap line I will be absolutely devastated...

That is very exciting!!! I am crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## sekky

Teein was it a frer?


----------



## TeeinAZ

sekky said:


> OMG prayerful. Praying its real and you have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Buny have a nice boat ride and glad the grandma is better.
> 
> AFM am feeling depressed and almost certain it's over just as ababy is feeling. Woke up 4am today and the only thing I could do is cry for 2 straight hours. I didn't bother to poas will just wait till Friday which will be 10dp5dt and do a blood test to confirm my suspicion.

Aww hang in there Sekky. Have you POAS at all yet? You might have posted, but this thread is so hard to keep up with. 

I had my beta on 10dp and I too didn't POAS. I was convinced I wasn't PG, I mean after my appointment I was at work just like, welp, I know what they're gonna say. I didn't feel ANYTHING and I could have sworn that AF was coming, it so felt like it everywhere. 

But I was way wrong. Keep hope!!! XOXOXO <3


----------



## TeeinAZ

MeganScott said:


> Lucie - Nice work! Thats a very good number of follies! Hope they mature good!
> 
> TeeinAZ - Wow that must be so exciting! A heartbeat! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Buny - Glad to hear grandma's doing better, have a safe trip back!
> 
> Prayerful - I hope thats a sticky bean you tested!! Do you plan to test again before OTD?
> 
> Sekky - I know what you mean about being unable to sleep, I'm up too since 3am, my migraine wouldn't let me sleep... Its 6:33am Eastern Time right now, and on a hunch I consulted my diary from the previous IVF cycle.. I found this was exactly what happened last month too.. A full blown migraine for two days, followed by spotting and AF the night before OTD... I'm so depressed, OTD is merely a formality at this point... 24 Eggs retrieved, 18 fertilized, a total of seven blastocysts, 2 transferred and 5 frozen and its still failed... What can you do, huh?
> 
> I'm now reading up on how FET cycles are done, since we'll probably do a couple of FETs from the 5 we froze this cycle. Trying to look ahead, cos this seems to pretty much be the beginning of the end...

Aww Megan, keep your chin up. A lot of women go through a few cycles. And I've actually heard that FET has a higher pregnancy rate than the ET. I will be praying for you!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hanawanabump said:


> Had my scan yday after 10 days of stimming, responded well to stimms -
> 
> Follicle count -
> 12 left ;
> 1 x 16
> 2 x 15
> 2 x 14
> 1 x 13
> 2 x 12
> 2 x 11
> 4 x less than 10
> 
> 14 x right :
> (1x 30mm cyst)
> 1x 19
> 3 x 17
> 2 x 16
> 3 x 14
> 2 x 12
> 3 x 11
> 
> Doing my trigger tonight at 8.30pm and and collection 8.30am Thursday!
> They said they will drain cyst at the same time.
> 
> Getting nervous! Xxxx

That is fantastic!!! Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## JessicaG121

MeganScott said:


> I'm now reading up on how FET cycles are done, since we'll probably do a couple of FETs from the 5 we froze this cycle. Trying to look ahead, cos this seems to pretty much be the beginning of the end...

It's upwards of 80% effective, depending on your clinic. Some docs prefer FET because all of the Stims are out of your system, no trigger shot to test out, your ovaries aren't all freaked out from the FET. It will work out!

:flower:


----------



## TeeinAZ

JessicaG121 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> I'm now reading up on how FET cycles are done, since we'll probably do a couple of FETs from the 5 we froze this cycle. Trying to look ahead, cos this seems to pretty much be the beginning of the end...
> 
> It's upwards of 80% effective, depending on your clinic. Some docs prefer FET because all of the Stims are out of your system, no trigger shot to test out, your ovaries aren't all freaked out from the FET. It will work out!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I wish I could thumbs up a post because I would to this one. I've heard the same about the FETs. :thumbup: You just said it better lol :winkwink:


----------



## TeeinAZ

sekky said:


> Teein was it a frer?

No, it was a cheapie from the dollar store. :thumbup:


----------



## MeganScott

ababy - I know what you mean about the expenses, it IS crazy expensive! But you're just 28, so you can't be out of time hon, you do have a few fertile years ahead of you right?

I have insurance, and in New Jersey IVF is covered by insurance upto a max of four retrievals in my lifetime, which I've already used up two of. We can't afford a single cycle on our own without insurance, so I was looking up options of what to do with respect to :
a) Donor Eggs (If all my fresh and FET cycles fail)
At most clinics, the compensation paid to a donor is about 8k per cycle, plus matching costs and testing costs for another approx 2k.

Additionally you'd have the IVF cycle cost for her to go through stims (you pay for meds) and retrieval (you pay for that too) and subsequent fertilization with DH's sperm and transfer.

I rejected that idea as too expensive... the donor has to be a healthy female age 21-31 yrs and I don't know anyone I could ask to even save the 10k, let alone pay the remaining expenses from pocket.

b) Donor Sharing Cycle
Some clinics have a program where you can share a donor with another couple who has chosen the same donor, and therefore, reduce your expenses by about 40%-50%. What that also means is that the number of eggs she produces, you get half of them. If you're lucky, she makes 32 eggs, if you're unlucky she makes 4 and you're screwed... a lot of couples opt for it, but I decided it wasn't for me.

c) Self Egg Donation
Now from a donor's perspective, there are some clinics that let a donor go through IVF for free if she donates half of her eggs to another couple, she doesn't get compensation but she gets free IVF in return for sharing her eggs.

If you're making decent eggs and are in that age range (which I believe you are) you could easily donate your eggs - half of them, that is, and get IVF for free. Although the desired age range is 21-31, i saw some donors aged 38 too, looking for a free IVF cycle.

If out of options, this could be one to consider too, especially if you're keen on IVf using your eggs rather than a donor's, but have trouble with finances. I will probably opt for it if I am out of tries and nothing else has worked... 

d) Experimental IVF : When some new fertility drugs are being tested, they offer IVF free in return for willingness to use their drugs. Not an exciting option, but one on the checklist if I'm desperate enough, I guess...

I just thought I would put this out for you to think of, and not think of it as a dead end... 

Sekky - Same here with the migraine, I can't even stand, movement makes it worse.. Ugh!! If that bitch AF is on her way, why doesn't she come already! I'm already in surrender and defeat... 

Teein AZ, Jessica - Thank you ladies for the encouragement! If this one fails, I do hope the FETs work and I don't use up my remaining retrieval attempts!! I still have the bruises on my belly from the stim shots!!


----------



## MeganScott

ababy4us said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Thats a very good count Hana, good luck!
> 
> ababy - I admire your courage. I'm too chicken to test it out, didn't even buy them tests... :nope:
> 
> Yes, you're right, you're prepared and you won't be as nuts and devastated :cry: as I will be on Thursday, despite the gut feeling that its over. I'm actually thinking maybe I should try testing tomorrow morning if I don't spot through the day today? Maybe... :-k
> 
> Be positive hon, and hang in there.:hugs: The FAT lady hasn't sung for either of us yet. And even if she does, this is only your first IVF attempt, it doesn't always work at first attempt. It WILL happen.:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Megan :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately it was our only attempt. We cannot afford another and if we wait to save it may be too late with my cruddy eggs. I just don't know what to do.Click to expand...

ababy - There's lot of options..(I just typed out a loooong reply, hit submit and dunno where it went??) I've done extensive research on what to do if my insurance coverage is out, because it is VERY expensive for IVF without insurance and I can't afford it at all.

I can't find my post anywhere, I'll just hold off and wait for your BETA test results, but suffice it to say, from Donor Sharing, to sharing your own eggs with another couple, there ARE other options to help you with finances. They also have loans with a refundable program if you don't achieve a successful pregnancy after 4 or 6 attempts with fresh and frozen cycles, and a lumpsum payment of 30k in total for everything. 

Stay positive and hang in there!! :hugs:

sekky - My migraine won't go away either, and movement makes it worse, sensitive to sound, light, touch... Ugh!

TeeinAZ, Jessica - Thank you for the encouragement ladies! I hope the frozen one takes if this fresh one fails!!! Half the day is gone, and one more day to get through. Thursday is OTD !!!
[-o&lt;


----------



## Izabela

Is still early so keep positive. I have everything cross for you. With my ectopic pregnancy I had a negative test 12 days post 5 transfer and at 7 weeks blood test showed high beta as in normal pregnancy. 

Thinking of you. X


----------



## MeganScott

Izabela said:


> Is still early so keep positive. I have everything cross for you. With my ectopic pregnancy I had a negative test 12 days post 5 transfer and at 7 weeks blood test showed high beta as in normal pregnancy.
> 
> Thinking of you. X

Did it show negative in blood test?


----------



## dovkav123

I got BFN on my blood test. Only today I could think what we could do next. It takes 2 weeks to see my RE and talk about failed IVF. I am willing to do mini IVF little stimulation, retrieve 3 eggs. But my hubby doesn't like that idea. He wants me to repeat natural IVF again only one egg per cycle. He is choosing slower but healthier way of treatment.
2 things could be the reason of our BFN:
My hubby had a low motility, so they did ICSI. 
My ET went really bad. My hubby saw how dr. forced that embryo in, he is doubt if an embryo really got in where it supposed to....
First try without an embryo she went in smoothly:l(

Did you girls have any bad experience with a ET?


----------



## TeeinAZ

dovkav123 said:


> I got BFN on my blood test. Only today I could think what we could do next. It takes 2 weeks to see my RE and talk about failed IVF. I am willing to do mini IVF little stimulation, retrieve 3 eggs. But my hubby doesn't like that idea. He wants me to repeat natural IVF again only one egg per cycle. He is choosing slower but healthier way of treatment.
> 2 things could be the reason of our BFN:
> My hubby had a low motility, so they did ICSI.
> My ET went really bad. My hubby saw how dr. forced that embryo in, he is doubt if an embryo really got in where it supposed to....
> First try without an embryo she went in smoothly:l(
> 
> Did you girls have any bad experience with a ET?

Oh man, that is a terrible feeling to have a bad experience with such an important time in your life. Have you thought about changing RE?

I got lucky and had a friend refer me to my RE after she had a bad experience with her first RE. She then found a great one and that's the one I went to. My last appointment with them was yesterday and I cried. I am going to miss them.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hanawanabump - I'm triggering at 9:30 tonight for a 9:30 Thursday ER!! I'm just hoping I can stay up until 9:30 tonight :-D


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> Hanawanabump - I'm triggering at 9:30 tonight for a 9:30 Thursday ER!! I'm just hoping I can stay up until 9:30 tonight :-D

Wow!! Good luck girl!!


----------



## Becki09

Hanawanabump & Chickadeee Good luck to you both for your EC on Thursday.

I triggered last night at 10.30pm and EC is 10.30am tomorrow, really getting nervous now.
I started with a full blown cold last night and didn't get a proper night's sleep. Taken paracetamol and tried to drink plenty of fluids. I have bought some breathe easy nose strips to hopefully help me sleep. Hoping it doesnt cause any issues for tomorrows EC, Im feeling much better now so hopefully all will be ok. 

Really hoping it all goes well, my last scan on Monday showed my biggest follicle at 21mm and there are around 12 that range from 13-21mm. Here's hoping there's some good eggs in there. 

Good Luck all x


----------



## mwb2040

My doc told me she just had someone who tested negative the day before beta and the beta came back positive the next day. So don't give up hope yet!! Fingers crossed for you, MeganScott and ababy!!


----------



## Prayerful

I am on my phone right now so won't be able to post much but I wanted to give you all an update. I tested again this morning (and actually checked it after 5 minutes). There was a faint line still but much lighter than yesterdays. And *TMI* I started having my pre-AF blood tinged discharge and cramps. I think what I saw yesterday must have just been lingering from the trigger. I'm not going to give up all hope yet but I think I'm out too.

Dovkav, so sorry to hear your news...


----------



## MeganScott

Prayerful said:


> I am on my phone right now so won't be able to post much but I wanted to give you all an update. I tested again this morning (and actually checked it after 5 minutes). There was a faint line still but much lighter than yesterdays. And *TMI* I started having my pre-AF blood tinged discharge and cramps. I think what I saw yesterday must have just been lingering from the trigger. I'm not going to give up all hope yet but I think I'm out too.
> 
> Dovkav, so sorry to hear your news...

Dovkav, sorry to hear that.. hang in there! :hugs:

Prayerful - Yes, there's still hope. Fingers crossed for all of us!! [-o&lt;

I'm having AF intensity cramps too for the last two hours. so add that to the migraine and it isn't looking too good. I'm like yo-yoing between - Maybe its a postive and uh-uh its over :dohh:


----------



## JessicaG121

Becki09 said:


> Hanawanabump & Chickadeee Good luck to you both for your EC on Thursday.
> 
> I triggered last night at 10.30pm and EC is 10.30am tomorrow, really getting nervous now.
> I started with a full blown cold last night and didn't get a proper night's sleep. Taken paracetamol and tried to drink plenty of fluids. I have bought some breathe easy nose strips to hopefully help me sleep. Hoping it doesnt cause any issues for tomorrows EC, Im feeling much better now so hopefully all will be ok.
> 
> Really hoping it all goes well, my last scan on Monday showed my biggest follicle at 21mm and there are around 12 that range from 13-21mm. Here's hoping there's some good eggs in there.
> 
> Good Luck all x

I was in the same boat!! I started coming down with a cold and kept praying that it didn't interfere with EC. I took a couple cold tablets and a walk about 90 min before my check in. While I was a little stuffy, I was able to breathe well on my own (mostly through my mouth) and they went ahead. I fibbed a litte and said it was allergies. Mostly, they would have cancelled for upper respiratory infection.

AFM: EC went well. There were 8 follicles & six mature eggs. They will do ICSI and call tomorrow with a fertilization report. We drew the early freeze protocol, so they will be frozen tomorrow and some will be thawed next month for FET. FX!


----------



## Vickie

MeganScott said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Thats a very good count Hana, good luck!
> 
> ababy - I admire your courage. I'm too chicken to test it out, didn't even buy them tests... :nope:
> 
> Yes, you're right, you're prepared and you won't be as nuts and devastated :cry: as I will be on Thursday, despite the gut feeling that its over. I'm actually thinking maybe I should try testing tomorrow morning if I don't spot through the day today? Maybe... :-k
> 
> Be positive hon, and hang in there.:hugs: The FAT lady hasn't sung for either of us yet. And even if she does, this is only your first IVF attempt, it doesn't always work at first attempt. It WILL happen.:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Megan :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately it was our only attempt. We cannot afford another and if we wait to save it may be too late with my cruddy eggs. I just don't know what to do.Click to expand...
> 
> ababy - There's lot of options..(I just typed out a loooong reply, hit submit and dunno where it went??) I've done extensive research on what to do if my insurance coverage is out, because it is VERY expensive for IVF without insurance and I can't afford it at all.
> 
> I can't find my post anywhere, I'll just hold off and wait for your BETA test results, but suffice it to say, from Donor Sharing, to sharing your own eggs with another couple, there ARE other options to help you with finances. They also have loans with a refundable program if you don't achieve a successful pregnancy after 4 or 6 attempts with fresh and frozen cycles, and a lumpsum payment of 30k in total for everything.
> 
> Stay positive and hang in there!! :hugs:
> 
> sekky - My migraine won't go away either, and movement makes it worse, sensitive to sound, light, touch... Ugh!
> 
> TeeinAZ, Jessica - Thank you for the encouragement ladies! I hope the frozen one takes if this fresh one fails!!! Half the day is gone, and one more day to get through. Thursday is OTD !!!
> [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Your earlier post got put into the moderation cue (not sure why but probably a word that has been filtered before you reach a certain number of posts due to past advertising.) Anyways I've approved your post so that the information is there for others (it's on the previous page).


----------



## MeganScott

Update: Saw some spotting accompanied with severe AF like cramps. Its eased for now, but lets see how the night and the rest of the day tomorrow progresses. AF seems to be finally here, like the symptoms indicated. 

I guess its over for me, ladies :cry:


----------



## ababy4us

MeganScott said:


> ababy - I know what you mean about the expenses, it IS crazy expensive! But you're just 28, so you can't be out of time hon, you do have a few fertile years ahead of you right?
> 
> I have insurance, and in New Jersey IVF is covered by insurance upto a max of four retrievals in my lifetime, which I've already used up two of. We can't afford a single cycle on our own without insurance, so I was looking up options of what to do with respect to :
> a) Donor Eggs (If all my fresh and FET cycles fail)
> At most clinics, the compensation paid to a donor is about 8k per cycle, plus matching costs and testing costs for another approx 2k.
> 
> Additionally you'd have the IVF cycle cost for her to go through stims (you pay for meds) and retrieval (you pay for that too) and subsequent fertilization with DH's sperm and transfer.
> 
> I rejected that idea as too expensive... the donor has to be a healthy female age 21-31 yrs and I don't know anyone I could ask to even save the 10k, let alone pay the remaining expenses from pocket.
> 
> b) Donor Sharing Cycle
> Some clinics have a program where you can share a donor with another couple who has chosen the same donor, and therefore, reduce your expenses by about 40%-50%. What that also means is that the number of eggs she produces, you get half of them. If you're lucky, she makes 32 eggs, if you're unlucky she makes 4 and you're screwed... a lot of couples opt for it, but I decided it wasn't for me.
> 
> c) Self Egg Donation
> Now from a donor's perspective, there are some clinics that let a donor go through IVF for free if she donates half of her eggs to another couple, she doesn't get compensation but she gets free IVF in return for sharing her eggs.
> 
> If you're making decent eggs and are in that age range (which I believe you are) you could easily donate your eggs - half of them, that is, and get IVF for free. Although the desired age range is 21-31, i saw some donors aged 38 too, looking for a free IVF cycle.
> 
> If out of options, this could be one to consider too, especially if you're keen on IVf using your eggs rather than a donor's, but have trouble with finances. I will probably opt for it if I am out of tries and nothing else has worked...
> 
> d) Experimental IVF : When some new fertility drugs are being tested, they offer IVF free in return for willingness to use their drugs. Not an exciting option, but one on the checklist if I'm desperate enough, I guess...
> 
> I just thought I would put this out for you to think of, and not think of it as a dead end...
> 
> Sekky - Same here with the migraine, I can't even stand, movement makes it worse.. Ugh!! If that bitch AF is on her way, why doesn't she come already! I'm already in surrender and defeat...
> 
> Teein AZ, Jessica - Thank you ladies for the encouragement! If this one fails, I do hope the FETs work and I don't use up my remaining retrieval attempts!! I still have the bruises on my belly from the stim shots!!

Lovely info and I appreciate it so very much :)

Problem is, I have DOR, and the eggs I do have seem to be very poor quality most likely from the endometriomas. My AMH is at 0.94 so even though I am 28 my ovaries are in their 40s :cry:
I did see that the University of North Carolina offers a trial IVF but it still costs money and my clinic right now our fresh cycle meds and everything was $7600


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful and Megan~ Is it possibly implantation?!?!?? 

AFM- I feel AF coming on still, tomorrow is 14 days since my trigger shot and I expect to see her. Certainly not a welcome visitor but what can ya do? I hate the thought of going in for blood work and being on my period. That is just like a kick right in the ovaries...


----------



## Samsfan

Jessica- Nice outcome! How are you feeling?

Megan- So sorry! At least you have some frozen..

I can't keep up with this Board. I'm trying to go through all the posts

AFM- My report. My one follie on the right is 18.5 mm. The ones on the left are 10, 12 and 13... so it doesn't look good for me right now. I think I proceed with ivf for that one and save it for a FET. 



JessicaG121 said:


> Becki09 said:
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump & Chickadeee Good luck to you both for your EC on Thursday.
> 
> I triggered last night at 10.30pm and EC is 10.30am tomorrow, really getting nervous now.
> I started with a full blown cold last night and didn't get a proper night's sleep. Taken paracetamol and tried to drink plenty of fluids. I have bought some breathe easy nose strips to hopefully help me sleep. Hoping it doesnt cause any issues for tomorrows EC, Im feeling much better now so hopefully all will be ok.
> 
> Really hoping it all goes well, my last scan on Monday showed my biggest follicle at 21mm and there are around 12 that range from 13-21mm. Here's hoping there's some good eggs in there.
> 
> Good Luck all x
> 
> I was in the same boat!! I started coming down with a cold and kept praying that it didn't interfere with EC. I took a couple cold tablets and a walk about 90 min before my check in. While I was a little stuffy, I was able to breathe well on my own (mostly through my mouth) and they went ahead. I fibbed a litte and said it was allergies. Mostly, they would have cancelled for upper respiratory infection.
> 
> AFM: EC went well. There were 8 follicles & six mature eggs. They will do ICSI and call tomorrow with a fertilization report. We drew the early freeze protocol, so they will be frozen tomorrow and some will be thawed next month for FET. FX!Click to expand...


----------



## MeganScott

ababy - I'm 8dp5dt, isn't it too late to be implantation? I thought by this time the follies are supposed to have nicely attached and letting off HCG which you can test with HPTs..?? I know you can bleed and still be pregnant, but hell, this feels like a regular period... all the typical symptoms I have every month, from the migraine to the cramping... all identical, month to month my whole life. I do have a glimmer of hope but that's only a hope for a miracle at this stage :( I've only spotted a bit, but I'm expecting it to turn into a full bleed by this time tomorrow. Those rare cases you hear of where they bled but were still pregnant... No such luck for me... (sigh)

I still have to go through another full day before OTD, and its going to be just like you described: a kick in the ovaries, going for Beta while bleeding :(


----------



## Prayerful

It is too late to be implantation bleeding for me too. Implantation should have happened last Wed through Fri. I still have hope. I showed DH my test strips tonight and he said they both looked positive too but my last Ovidrel was only 8 days ago so it could still be that. I haven't had anymore bloody discharge since work today. I'm just putting it all in God's hands.

I hope you are wrong about AF coming ladies!


----------



## ababy4us

Can I just say, this all really super sucks. I have terrible mood swings more so lately I go from sobbing uncontrollably to just plain pissed off!! Right now, I am so angry. 


Yet another lovely sign AF is coming...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! I'm responding from my cell phone as I'm currently out of town for work. It's hard to catch up on my phone. Congrats to everyone who has shared good news lately. Hugs to those who did not find success this cycle. Those who are still waiting for their betas, hang in there! :hugs:



Hennapop said:


> *Question: * How long after PGS/PGD are eggs transferred? Will the fresh ones be frozen? Ill ask clinic and share what they say, but thought I would ask you ladies as well...

We did PGS after my second ER. 4 of my 6 fresh cycle embryos were biopsied as day 5 blasts, and my two previously frozen embryos were thawed and biopsied that same day. The remaining two fresh embryos were left until day 6, but they didn't make it. We had the option of doing a fresh transfer on day 6 or freezing all of them on the day of the biopsy and doing a FET. I think it depends on whether the lab offers next day biopsy results (more $). We opted to do a FET as my previous 5 day (fresh) transfer of two top grade embryos was unsuccessful. The hope is that my uterus is more receptive without the extra drugs in my system. Truth be told, my body felt more pain after my second ER, and I was dealing with a fever in the days following the procedure, so I wouldn't have wanted to do my transfer while feeling so yucky anyway. 

My RE initially told me that I would be able to do the FET about 5 weeks after ER. That would have actually been this week, but I had to delay it for a week due to my business trip. 


ababy4us, don't give up. I'm praying that you find success with this cycle. If for some reason things don't work out, and you are able to find a way to do another cycle, don't give up hope. I'm also 28, and my amh is lower than your level (.64 or .67 - I can't remember at the moment). I don't know yet if we will find success, but I'm hopeful. My point is that you might get more embryos the next time. My doctor had me on a variety of supplements/vitamins to help with egg quality before my ER. Perhaps there are things that can help with your egg quality. In any case, :hugs:.


----------



## Izabela

MeganScott said:


> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> Is still early so keep positive. I have everything cross for you. With my ectopic pregnancy I had a negative test 12 days post 5 transfer and at 7 weeks blood test showed high beta as in normal pregnancy.
> 
> Thinking of you. X
> 
> Did it show negative in blood test?Click to expand...

Megan in UK most of the clinics don't do blood test and unfortunately this is why I lost a good tube and I had 6 weeks of work with a full C section. It was my first IVF so I only tested once as the failure was too hard. But it gets easier with consequent IVFs.


----------



## eveclo

Thank you for all the replies! It really has flown by as i had my scan yesterday and she measured 5 or 6 on my left ovary (after having 100iu Gonal F for 4 1/2 days) and she said there was 'more' on my right. Which felt totally correct it seems as though my right ovary has been in overdrive! She asked to see me again on Friday afternoon and tonight at 8pm (in Australia here so time is different to many of you guys) i will be starting my 'night injections' (which i believe is the blocker). She thinks EC will be on MONDAY! so not too far away! 

I really thought 100iu was very low compared to others I've seen but apparently its working!


----------



## eveclo

I do have another question for anyone that is keen to answer - how many Frozen embryos did you have after your cycle? I am really hoping to have a few so i don't have to go through this again (wishful thinking eh?)


----------



## Hanawanabump

Chickadeedee said:


> Hanawanabump - I'm triggering at 9:30 tonight for a 9:30 Thursday ER!! I'm just hoping I can stay up until 9:30 tonight :-D

Did you manage to stay awake?! ;-)
How are you feeling? My stomach is so heavy and bloated, ready to get a move on now! Xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Becki09 said:


> Hanawanabump & Chickadeee Good luck to you both for your EC on Thursday.
> 
> I triggered last night at 10.30pm and EC is 10.30am tomorrow, really getting nervous now.
> I started with a full blown cold last night and didn't get a proper night's sleep. Taken paracetamol and tried to drink plenty of fluids. I have bought some breathe easy nose strips to hopefully help me sleep. Hoping it doesnt cause any issues for tomorrows EC, Im feeling much better now so hopefully all will be ok.
> 
> Really hoping it all goes well, my last scan on Monday showed my biggest follicle at 21mm and there are around 12 that range from 13-21mm. Here's hoping there's some good eggs in there.
> 
> Good Luck all x

Oh no poor thing!! Hope your feeling better this morning! Hope all goes well today, I'll be thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## Izabela

Good luck to everybody who is testing soon or goes for blood test. BFP wishes. X

Good luck with egg retrieval and fertilization report who is at this stage. X

I am 4 days post 2 day FET today and I am already struggling with the wait.


----------



## dovkav123

2ww girls,
I feel for you!
are you on progesterone? It mimics PMS. Don't drive yourself crazy. You may have already BFP and don't know. I had a new symptom every day.
When I quit progesterone, my AF comes in 3 days.
I took 600 mg a day and on CD25 it was very high 140ng/ml. Do you have any of your progesterone numbers to compare?
Good luck everyone for EC and ET and betas!
:dust:


----------



## MeganScott

Izabela said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izabela said:
> 
> 
> Is still early so keep positive. I have everything cross for you. With my ectopic pregnancy I had a negative test 12 days post 5 transfer and at 7 weeks blood test showed high beta as in normal pregnancy.
> 
> Thinking of you. X
> 
> Did it show negative in blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> Megan in UK most of the clinics don't do blood test and unfortunately this is why I lost a good tube and I had 6 weeks of work with a full C section. It was my first IVF so I only tested once as the failure was too hard. But it gets easier with consequent IVFs.Click to expand...

Wow, I'm sorry you had to go through that. :hugs:



eveclo said:


> I do have another question for anyone that is keen to answer - how many Frozen embryos did you have after your cycle? I am really hoping to have a few so i don't have to go through this again (wishful thinking eh?)

In my first IVF they retrieved 10, 8 were mature, all 8 fertilized normally but we got only two 5-day blastocysts and had none to freeze. With this second cycle though, they retrieved 24, 20 were mature, 18 fertilized, we transferred two 5-day blasts and froze another 5 blasts on the 6th day. So this cycle, we got a total of 7 blastocysts. 

My RE told me that from the total number of eggs retrieved, approximately 60% fertilize, and approx. 30% of mature eggs make it to the day 5 (Blastocyst) stage. 



dovkav123 said:


> 2ww girls,
> I feel for you!
> are you on progesterone? It mimics PMS. Don't drive yourself crazy. You may have already BFP and don't know. I had a new symptom every day.
> When I quit progesterone, my AF comes in 3 days.
> I took 600 mg a day and on CD25 it was very high 140ng/ml. Do you have any of your progesterone numbers to compare?
> Good luck everyone for EC and ET and betas!
> :dust:

Thanks dovkav! I am on Progesterone Suppositories : Crinone 8% Gel once daily, which you insert vaginally in the morning. No injections or pills for Progesterone, just the gel. For Estrogen they've given me Estrace pills, which is 2mg, twice daily.

OTD is TOMORROW! And I'm having this pink spotting since yesterday afternoon accompanied by a migraine and horrendous cramps and its driving me nuts!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I still haven't had the courage to test myself. With all my crazy symptoms though, if I get through today and tonight without AF hitting, I'll be lucky!


----------



## ababy4us

I'm really stalling on getting this beta. I just don't want to. I just want to stop the progesterone and start the inevitable. FRER huge huge HUGE snow white stupid f=ing BFN this morning.


----------



## ababy4us

I'm so over it. Feeling so depressed all the time. I've had enough.


----------



## Prayerful

Becki, good luck with ER today!! And good luck to Hana and Chick on Thursday!!



JessicaG121 said:


> AFM: EC went well. There were 8 follicles & six mature eggs. They will do ICSI and call tomorrow with a fertilization report. We drew the early freeze protocol, so they will be frozen tomorrow and some will be thawed next month for FET. FX!

That's great Jessica! Congratulations on the good number!



ababy4us said:


> Can I just say, this all really super sucks. I have terrible mood swings more so lately I go from sobbing uncontrollably to just plain pissed off!! Right now, I am so angry.
> 
> Yet another lovely sign AF is coming...




ababy4us said:


> I'm really stalling on getting this beta. I just don't want to. I just want to stop the progesterone and start the inevitable. FRER huge huge HUGE snow white stupid f=ing BFN this morning.




ababy4us said:


> I'm so over it. Feeling so depressed all the time. I've had enough.

Oh hunny, big :hugs: I know this is so hard. If it does turn out to be a BFN today, perhaps there are still options for you. On another thread, a girl was in a similar situation financially and couldn't do another cycle, but she ended up finding a clinic in Australia (I think) that did IVF for only around $1500. She tried again and is now pregnant. Maybe that would be option for you. You can also do fundraising. I know some people think it is tacky but if people can do it for adoption, why not for IVF? I set up a fundraising page on gofundme.com and even though we only gave the website address out to a few family members, we have raised $3500 for our IVF. Don't give up yet!



eveclo said:


> Thank you for all the replies! It really has flown by as i had my scan yesterday and she measured 5 or 6 on my left ovary (after having 100iu Gonal F for 4 1/2 days) and she said there was 'more' on my right. Which felt totally correct it seems as though my right ovary has been in overdrive! She asked to see me again on Friday afternoon and tonight at 8pm (in Australia here so time is different to many of you guys) i will be starting my 'night injections' (which i believe is the blocker). She thinks EC will be on MONDAY! so not too far away!
> 
> I really thought 100iu was very low compared to others I've seen but apparently its working!

Monday will be here before you know it!! :happydance:



eveclo said:


> I do have another question for anyone that is keen to answer - how many Frozen embryos did you have after your cycle? I am really hoping to have a few so i don't have to go through this again (wishful thinking eh?)

We had 9 retrieved, 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized. We transfered 2 on day 3 and none of the other 3 made it to freeze. Everyone is different though!



dovkav123 said:


> 2ww girls,
> I feel for you!
> are you on progesterone? It mimics PMS. Don't drive yourself crazy. You may have already BFP and don't know. I had a new symptom every day.
> When I quit progesterone, my AF comes in 3 days.
> I took 600 mg a day and on CD25 it was very high 140ng/ml. Do you have any of your progesterone numbers to compare?
> Good luck everyone for EC and ET and betas!
> :dust:

I am taking 1mL (50mg) progesterone injections daily plus 200mg progesterone suppositories twice a day. I don't know what my progesterone level is though.



MeganScott said:


> OTD is TOMORROW! And I'm having this pink spotting since yesterday afternoon accompanied by a migraine and horrendous cramps and its driving me nuts!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I still haven't had the courage to test myself. With all my crazy symptoms though, if I get through today and tonight without AF hitting, I'll be lucky!

I am still so hopeful for you Megan. Good luck tomorrow!

Sekky - How are you doing??


----------



## Prayerful

So I tested again this morning and though still faint, today's line was darker than yesterdays. The bloody discharge has stopped. I don't fully believe it is a BFP yet, but I am starting to feel more encouraged again. I wish I didn't have to wait 2 more days for OTD!

Here is a pic of my tests from Monday (bottom) to today (top).
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0414.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MeganScott

ababy4us said:


> I'm so over it. Feeling so depressed all the time. I've had enough.

I know how hard it is, hon. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! :flower:



Prayerful said:


> So I tested again this morning and though still faint, today's line was darker than yesterdays. The bloody discharge has stopped. I don't fully believe it is a BFP yet, but I am starting to feel more encouraged again. I wish I didn't have to wait 2 more days for OTD!
> 
> Here is a pic of my tests from Monday (bottom) to today (top).

Wow, that sure looks like a :bfp:!!! Yay for you!!!


----------



## ababy4us

Prayerful- I think you have a BFP there for sure! We actually did a GoFundMe, borrowed money from DH's mom and the rest on a credit card. 

I really appreciate all of the well wishes and support, they have made this bearable but I am so beyond heartbroken I just need to not be on BnB for a while. I just keep thinking, I'll never see Adam (my DH) with our baby in his arms, he'll never watch his baby grow inside of me, I'll never watch my mom swaddle my child like she did my sisters kids, I'll never have a little person growing inside of me. I cannot keep going on like this, at some point you just have to stop the torture. 2+ years of trying naturally, 3 IUIs, and 1 completely heart wrenching IVF later I am done. For my mental and emotional state I can't afford to have any hope left.

I hope all of you wonderful ladies get your BFP and have wonderful happy healthy pregnancies. 

Take Care

Ashley

<3 <3


----------



## Prayerful

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You brought me to tears. Good luck in whatever you decide for the future.


----------



## sekky

Ababy you can't just give up. I know it's hard but you've got to keep fighting and one day you will win. I've been ttc for over 4yrs with no single BFP. And am still hopeful that it will happen.

Well nothing happening with me. No cramps, headache or emotional. So not sure where I stand as well.

Really hoping that's your BFP prayerful. Megan all the best with beta tomorrow.


----------



## ababy4us

Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.

My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(

For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## TeeinAZ

ababy4us said:


> Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.
> 
> My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(
> 
> For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.

I am so sorry ababy. <3 :hugs: What are your plans for moving forward?


----------



## sekky

ababy4us said:


> Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.
> 
> My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(
> 
> For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.

:hugs::hugs::nope: wish the outcome was different. I hope you find an easy way to move forward from the disappointment.

As for me still in the limbo:wacko: thinking of testing with frer tomorrow and see if something comes up. I will be 14dpo i.e. 9dp5dt. But so scared to do it:nope:


----------



## TeeinAZ

sekky said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.
> 
> My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(
> 
> For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::nope: wish the outcome was different. I hope you find an easy way to move forward from the disappointment.
> 
> As for me still in the limbo:wacko: thinking of testing with frer tomorrow and see if something comes up. I will be 14dpo i.e. 9dp5dt. But so scared to do it:nope:Click to expand...

I know how scary it is to want to test but then want to wait. I dove myself batty the last week of the 2ww. I had my beta on 10dp5dt and then went home and had to POAS just to see it. 

I am crossing my fingers for you sekky!!:hugs:


----------



## sekky

Thanks TeeinAZ my clinic is so mean that they make us wait two weeks post transfer. Wondering if I should do a beta or just a blood pregnancy test? Hmmmmmm


----------



## TeeinAZ

sekky said:


> Thanks TeeinAZ my clinic is so mean that they make us wait two weeks post transfer. Wondering if I should do a beta or just a blood pregnancy test? Hmmmmmm

Two weeks after transfer? WOWZA! That is one heck of a wait! I mean, we've been through this since we started doing stims. Now you have to wait even longer?!


----------



## JessicaG121

ababy4us said:


> Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.
> 
> My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(
> 
> For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.

:hugs: Sorry. :( Take a step back, regroup & you will find the decision that is right for you and your husband.


----------



## Izabela

ababy4us said:


> Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.
> 
> My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(
> 
> For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.

I am so so sorry for you. I hope you have a huge luck coming from somewhere and get you deserved baby.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

ababy4us :hugs: There are no words, I know. :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

ababy4us said:


> Just wanted to update. I can't leave you ladies completely. I need to know you all got your BFPs.
> 
> My beta came back at 0.06 so very negative :(
> 
> For what its worth I am glad I tested early as it would have been a huge shocker and may have destroyed me completely. This is just my personal opinion.

I was really hoping the outcome would be different for you. :hugs:



sekky said:


> As for me still in the limbo:wacko: thinking of testing with frer tomorrow and see if something comes up. I will be 14dpo i.e. 9dp5dt. But so scared to do it:nope:

Let us know if you do test. Two weeks after transfer is such a long time to wait!


----------



## JessicaG121

Fertilization Report: 4/6 fertilized and look good. They are all being frozen tonight. Once my period starts, I'll start the FET protocol! We're looking at the first week of November for transfer... :wohoo:


----------



## Prayerful

Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats on the great fert report Jessica!


----------



## adroplet

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

:happydance:OMG! CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:


----------



## MeganScott

Congrats Jessica, Prayerful!!! :thumbup: :happydance:

As for me, although OTD is tomorrow, I've officially started bleeding. Its no longer just spotting, AF is here. End of this cycle. IVF #2 = :bfn:

I will go tomorrow for the test anyway, though its only a formality so that we can move forward with the FET cycle. 

Migraine's gone, but I'm cramping horrendous now so will try to get some :sleep: Goodnight all!


----------



## JessicaG121

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## sekky

OMG Congrats Prayerful. So happy for you and DH. Have a H&H 9 months.

AFM no AF yet but am sure am out. Frer is bfn this morning and its 14dpo. So it's over. Am stopping all my med and I don't think I will be calling the clinic anymore. When I decide what to do, I will surely update you amazing ladies. Surely no more Ivf for this year as we can't afford it.


----------



## eveclo

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Such great news!


----------



## mwb2040

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

Congrats!!! Best feeling in the world :happydance:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Congrats Prayerful!!!! 
Jessica - that's a great fert report :D

I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....


----------



## adroplet

Chickadeedee said:


> Congrats Prayerful!!!!
> Jessica - that's a great fert report :D
> 
> I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....

Good luck today. I hope everything goes well. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry seeky, MeganScot for no luck this month.
Seeky, please go for a blood test, it may be still early and home testing is not accurate always. Dr. will check your homone levels too. It is VERY IMPORTANT!
In my clinic one patient tested BFN, but she was BFP. It was dangerous, because she quit her drugs.
Best wishes.


----------



## JessicaG121

Chickadeedee said:


> I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....

Good luck! Mine was a breeze. No complications, minimum side effects. I've had a little spotting today, but nothing more than a liner can handle. The "worst" part of it, is because you are under for such a short period of time, its a little disorienting. I (sort of) woke up. I recognized that I was awake, but I was in such a daze, my subconscious mind took over. I started reciting the homicide statutes to myself (I'm in law school and studying criminal law this semester), followed by the rules of professional conduct. I knew it was insane, but couldn't really stop myself. :lol:


----------



## sekky

Thanks Dovkav but I don't think 9dp5dt is early to test at home. The only thing I think is stopping AF is the estradiol tabs am on. I didn't take the pill this morning and am spotting already.


----------



## Hanawanabump

JessicaG121 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....
> 
> Good luck! Mine was a breeze. No complications, minimum side effects. I've had a little spotting today, but nothing more than a liner can handle. The "worst" part of it, is because you are under for such a short period of time, its a little disorienting. I (sort of) woke up. I recognized that I was awake, but I was in such a daze, my subconscious mind took over. I started reciting the homicide statutes to myself (I'm in law school and studying criminal law this semester), followed by the rules of professional conduct. I knew it was insane, but couldn't really stop myself. :lol:Click to expand...


Haha that's so funny!!! 

Mine also went well today, got 11 eggs, anxiously awaiting phone call tomorrow morning!! Good luck everyone!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

I had 15 eggs this morning and the best news of all is that there were a lot of usable sperm in DH's sample!! (We are MFI, so we are THRILLED!!!).
We are also anxious for tomorrow's report!


----------



## TeeinAZ

JessicaG121 said:


> Fertilization Report: 4/6 fertilized and look good. They are all being frozen tonight. Once my period starts, I'll start the FET protocol! We're looking at the first week of November for transfer... :wohoo:

Jessica that is fantastic news! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

GAH! This is so exciting. Congrats to you girl!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> Congrats Prayerful!!!!
> Jessica - that's a great fert report :D
> 
> I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....

Goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> I had 15 eggs this morning and the best news of all is that there were a lot of usable sperm in DH's sample!! (We are MFI, so we are THRILLED!!!).
> We are also anxious for tomorrow's report!




Hanawanabump said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....
> 
> Good luck! Mine was a breeze. No complications, minimum side effects. I've had a little spotting today, but nothing more than a liner can handle. The "worst" part of it, is because you are under for such a short period of time, its a little disorienting. I (sort of) woke up. I recognized that I was awake, but I was in such a daze, my subconscious mind took over. I started reciting the homicide statutes to myself (I'm in law school and studying criminal law this semester), followed by the rules of professional conduct. I knew it was insane, but couldn't really stop myself. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha that's so funny!!!
> 
> Mine also went well today, got 11 eggs, anxiously awaiting phone call tomorrow morning!! Good luck everyone!!!! XxxxClick to expand...

Congratulations Ladies!! Good luck with the process ahead!!

Update on my Beta : As expected, its a negative. :( 

They did baseline blood-work and an Ultrasound test as well today, since I was bleeding heavy by that time and expecting it to be a negative. I wanted to think ahead about the FET process and not stress about the failure of IVF #2.

Well, they found my Estrogen levels are very high and before proceeding with the FET cycle, they want to do a second baseline on Monday to ensure the hormones are flushed out of my system. Apparently, the high Estrogen level is responsible for this insane cramping and my migraine. The first thing I did after hanging up, is go get some Ibuprofen to kill the pain and make myself a much needed cup of coffee!!! :coffee: I've given up on coffee completely, and I so miss it! Some wine over the weekend too... 

Unwind, recover, regroup... FET #1 coming up! :thumbup:


----------



## Izabela

JessicaG121 said:


> Fertilization Report: 4/6 fertilized and look good. They are all being frozen tonight. Once my period starts, I'll start the FET protocol! We're looking at the first week of November for transfer... :wohoo:

That is a great very report. Congrats. Can I ask why are you doing FET instead of fresh.


----------



## TeeinAZ

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I had 15 eggs this morning and the best news of all is that there were a lot of usable sperm in DH's sample!! (We are MFI, so we are THRILLED!!!).
> We are also anxious for tomorrow's report!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I'm up and just waiting to shower and leave for my ER. Nervous, scared, excited....Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Mine was a breeze. No complications, minimum side effects. I've had a little spotting today, but nothing more than a liner can handle. The "worst" part of it, is because you are under for such a short period of time, its a little disorienting. I (sort of) woke up. I recognized that I was awake, but I was in such a daze, my subconscious mind took over. I started reciting the homicide statutes to myself (I'm in law school and studying criminal law this semester), followed by the rules of professional conduct. I knew it was insane, but couldn't really stop myself. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha that's so funny!!!
> 
> Mine also went well today, got 11 eggs, anxiously awaiting phone call tomorrow morning!! Good luck everyone!!!! XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Ladies!! Good luck with the process ahead!!
> 
> Update on my Beta : As expected, its a negative. :(
> 
> They did baseline blood-work and an Ultrasound test as well today, since I was bleeding heavy by that time and expecting it to be a negative. I wanted to think ahead about the FET process and not stress about the failure of IVF #2.
> 
> Well, they found my Estrogen levels are very high and before proceeding with the FET cycle, they want to do a second baseline on Monday to ensure the hormones are flushed out of my system. Apparently, the high Estrogen level is responsible for this insane cramping and my migraine. The first thing I did after hanging up, is go get some Ibuprofen to kill the pain and make myself a much needed cup of coffee!!! :coffee: I've given up on coffee completely, and I so miss it! Some wine over the weekend too...
> 
> Unwind, recover, regroup... FET #1 coming up! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry about the negative, but love the positive attitude. Good luck with the FET hon!!! <3


----------



## Izabela

Prayerful congrats on you positive. Such a great news. 

Sekky and MeganScott I am so sorry for you. Keep positive and hopefully will soon happen for you.


----------



## Goldfish

*Ababy, sekky, Meganscott* - so sorry about the BFNs :flower:
*Prayerful* - yay congrats on your BFP!!!
*Jessica* - haha that's so funny about you reciting statutes! when I had my first IVF, my DH said that I half woke up after EC and started babbling about something too!
*Chickadee, hanawanabump* - wow you girls got a great number of eggs! FX for you!

AFM, I had EC today as well - got 5 eggs. Not great, but much better than last time when I only got 2, so gotta take the good news where I can! Anxiously awaiting the fertilisation news tomorrow!


----------



## JessicaG121

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Well, they found my Estrogen levels are very high and before proceeding with the FET cycle, they want to do a second baseline on Monday to ensure the hormones are flushed out of my system. Apparently, the high Estrogen level is responsible for this insane cramping and my migraine. The first thing I did after hanging up, is go get some Ibuprofen to kill the pain and make myself a much needed cup of coffee!!! :coffee: I've given up on coffee completely, and I so miss it! Some wine over the weekend too...
> 
> Unwind, recover, regroup... FET #1 coming up! :thumbup:
> 
> I had high estrogen & terrible migraines too. They were so bad, I finally got one of my classmates (a neurologist) to prescribe me something to help. They were debilitating. My RE lifted my caffeine ban for a few days to help too. I didn't have the cramping... although I'm feeling it more today than I did yesterday.Click to expand...


----------



## JessicaG121

Izabela said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Fertilization Report: 4/6 fertilized and look good. They are all being frozen tonight. Once my period starts, I'll start the FET protocol! We're looking at the first week of November for transfer... :wohoo:
> 
> That is a great very report. Congrats. Can I ask why are you doing FET instead of fresh.Click to expand...

Two reasons - 
1. We are participating in a clinical study to see which is the best day to freeze for FET, day 2 or day 5. We drew day 2 (which according to the RE is more successful so far :thumbup:). We got a $3000 discount for participating. Since we are cash patients, that really helped us a lot. 

2. My RE actually prefers a frozen cycle. Success rates are higher (upwards of 80%) and your body is in a more "natural" state. All of the Stims have been flushed out of your system, your ovaries aren't as stressed out, your insides have gotten over the traumas of being stabbed. There have been research done to show that FETs produce healthier babies and mamas than a fresh IVF.


----------



## MeganScott

JessicaG121 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Well, they found my Estrogen levels are very high and before proceeding with the FET cycle, they want to do a second baseline on Monday to ensure the hormones are flushed out of my system. Apparently, the high Estrogen level is responsible for this insane cramping and my migraine. The first thing I did after hanging up, is go get some Ibuprofen to kill the pain and make myself a much needed cup of coffee!!! :coffee: I've given up on coffee completely, and I so miss it! Some wine over the weekend too...
> 
> Unwind, recover, regroup... FET #1 coming up! :thumbup:
> 
> I had high estrogen & terrible migraines too. They were so bad, I finally got one of my classmates (a neurologist) to prescribe me something to help. They were debilitating. My RE lifted my caffeine ban for a few days to help too. I didn't have the cramping... although I'm feeling it more today than I did yesterday.Click to expand...

I did some more research and found out about ESTROGEN DOMINANCE at this website that listed my typical PMS symptoms as indicators of Estrogen Dominance...!! 

In their list of symptoms I could check off atleast 10 out of 12 general symptoms, and 5 out of 20 specific symptoms! I had resigned myself to painful periods thinking it hurts more with some women and less with others and I was just unlucky to be the one who hurt more and that was that!! More research showed that in many women exceptionally high Estrogen can actually result in the body rejecting the embryos even when all other factors are conducive to implantation!! 

I'm mindblown that my RE didn't monitor my E2 levels better and conducted just one hormone check blood test, 3 days after transfer after which it was waiting until Beta. A better regulated hormone check could perhaps have brought me success in the second IVF cycle :dohh:, and now with my FET I'm going to request that they perform 2-3 Progesterone / Estrogen during the 2ww to make sure we readjust if its rising too high too fast.




JessicaG121 said:


> 2. My RE actually prefers a frozen cycle. Success rates are higher (upwards of 80%) and your body is in a more "natural" state. All of the Stims have been flushed out of your system, your ovaries aren't as stressed out, your insides have gotten over the traumas of being stabbed. There have been research done to show that FETs produce healthier babies and mamas than a fresh IVF.

You said it so well, Jessica! My RE told me to be very optimistic about the chances of success with FET, and he echoed EXACTLY what you said. In fact they're going to proceed with my cycle only after doing a second baseline check on Monday BECAUSE they want to make sure all the previous hormones are flushed out. Plus I will be on BCP for 10 days to give my body a break and recovery time. 

I'm going to be on Lupron and PIO and Estrogen shots, twice a week. But they're going to determine the protocol after they see Monday's test results.


----------



## JessicaG121

Megan- 

I'm completely off all the hormones at least for he next 2 weeks & couldn't be more excited. I've already lost 1-2 inches off my waist because the bloating has gone down. The headache is gone, the cramping has subsided. Life is normal for a couple weeks. :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! 

So sorry to those if you who got BFNs. 

I had another us today. I've got 7 follies on the right measuring 10-13mm and 17 on the left measuring 9-13mm. I've got another us scheduled for Saturday morning and the dr said he's pretty sure EC will be Monday! 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Prayerful

sekky said:


> OMG Congrats Prayerful. So happy for you and DH. Have a H&H 9 months.
> 
> AFM no AF yet but am sure am out. Frer is bfn this morning and its 14dpo. So it's over. Am stopping all my med and I don't think I will be calling the clinic anymore. When I decide what to do, I will surely update you amazing ladies. Surely no more Ivf for this year as we can't afford it.

So sorry sekky! :hugs::hugs:



mwb2040 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:
> 
> Congrats!!! Best feeling in the world :happydance:Click to expand...

It definitely is! Thank you! :)



Hanawanabump said:


> Mine also went well today, got 11 eggs, anxiously awaiting phone call tomorrow morning!! Good luck everyone!!!! Xxxx

Congrats on the great ER! I can't wait to hear the report in the morning!



Chickadeedee said:


> I had 15 eggs this morning and the best news of all is that there were a lot of usable sperm in DH's sample!! (We are MFI, so we are THRILLED!!!).
> We are also anxious for tomorrow's report!

Wow! Such a great number! So glad DH's little swimmers were able to pull through too!



MeganScott said:


> Update on my Beta : As expected, its a negative. :(
> 
> They did baseline blood-work and an Ultrasound test as well today, since I was bleeding heavy by that time and expecting it to be a negative. I wanted to think ahead about the FET process and not stress about the failure of IVF #2.
> 
> Well, they found my Estrogen levels are very high and before proceeding with the FET cycle, they want to do a second baseline on Monday to ensure the hormones are flushed out of my system. Apparently, the high Estrogen level is responsible for this insane cramping and my migraine. The first thing I did after hanging up, is go get some Ibuprofen to kill the pain and make myself a much needed cup of coffee!!! :coffee: I've given up on coffee completely, and I so miss it! Some wine over the weekend too...
> 
> Unwind, recover, regroup... FET #1 coming up! :thumbup:

So sorry Megan! I'm glad you figured out the possible cause though. If you are monitored properly you should have no trouble with your FET. Keep up the PMA!!



Goldfish said:


> AFM, I had EC today as well - got 5 eggs. Not great, but much better than last time when I only got 2, so gotta take the good news where I can! Anxiously awaiting the fertilisation news tomorrow!

Good luck with the fert report tomorrow! I am praying all goes well!



Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So sorry to those if you who got BFNs.
> 
> I had another us today. I've got 7 follies on the right measuring 10-13mm and 17 on the left measuring 9-13mm. I've got another us scheduled for Saturday morning and the dr said he's pretty sure EC will be Monday!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.

Those are such great numbers Lucie! EC will be here before you know it! :)


----------



## MeganScott

JessicaG121 said:


> Megan-
> 
> I'm completely off all the hormones at least for he next 2 weeks & couldn't be more excited. I've already lost 1-2 inches off my waist because the bloating has gone down. The headache is gone, the cramping has subsided. Life is normal for a couple weeks. :)

Wow, you go girl!! I've gotten so bloated this cycle, I look 5-6 months pregnant without being so! :wacko: I can barely fit into my BIG jeans now, and I avoided those earlier because they were a size larger! :nope: 

Waiting for :af: to subside, then I'm gonna go hit the gym and try to undo some of the damage these last few months of back-to-back stims has done! What heaven, no worrying about ovarian torsion so I can keep moderately active until the transfer day actually!

A question: Anyone here use health supplements while working out? I was periodically using Oxy Elite Pro (USP Labs) last year, and I stopped once we seriously started TTC. Although the label has a standard disclaimer saying not approved for pregnancy, its all natural stuff that just helps generate energy and beat fatigue. I've been feeling so exhausted all the time with these hormones in my system, I'm tempted to take the pill (100mg of caffeine per pill) for the 10 days I'm on BCP. 

Any thoughts/suggestions/experience would be highly appreciated!


----------



## eveclo

Just had my 'final' ultrasound and all of my follicles had stopped growing and I only had one good one and 2 'ok' sized ones! So cycle has been canned. Feeling miserable as I had already been booked in for EC on Monday. :( a cycles break and looks like we will be starting again in November. She believes it is because I was on 100ui of gondral and should have been on more but because I am in early 20's she didn't water over stimulate which I can understand. :( will still be watching to check on you ladies!


----------



## JessicaG121

eveclo said:


> Just had my 'final' ultrasound and all of my follicles had stopped growing and I only had one good one and 2 'ok' sized ones! So cycle has been canned. Feeling miserable as I had already been booked in for EC on Monday. :( a cycles break and looks like we will be starting again in November. She believes it is because I was on 100ui of gondral and should have been on more but because I am in early 20's she didn't water over stimulate which I can understand. :( will still be watching to check on you ladies!

Sorry :( That's got to be frustrating. I was afraid they'd cancel mine because the first two ultrasounds just showed a few "ok" sized follicles. Part of me almost wishes we would have cancelled and tried again in a couple months with a higher dose to get more mature follicles. But, this is what's meant to be, right?

AFM: I'm 3 days past egg collection this morning and I woke up with TERRIBLE cramps. I thought my insides were going to explode. I called my dr. office & since it was still very early, there wasn't really anyone to help me. They said drink water, take Tylenol and call back at 9 if it's not better. :shrug: Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Any suggestions? The pain does seem to have tapered off a little... but for a moment, I was afraid my ovary was going to explode or something!


----------



## MeganScott

JessicaG121 said:


> AFM: I'm 3 days past egg collection this morning and I woke up with TERRIBLE cramps. I thought my insides were going to explode. I called my dr. office & since it was still very early, there wasn't really anyone to help me. They said drink water, take Tylenol and call back at 9 if it's not better. :shrug: Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Any suggestions? The pain does seem to have tapered off a little... but for a moment, I was afraid my ovary was going to explode or something!

In my case post retrieval did hurt both times, but it tylenol extra strength every four hours seemed to be enough. Rest is important ofcourse, cos' your ovaries are swollen from the stims and recovering from being stabbed at for the retrieval. The nurses at my RE would say, generally speaking: greater the number of eggs retrieved, greater the discomfort. But after 24 eggs retrieved this cycle, my post retrieval cramping was not so bad as what you're experiencing...? I hope you feel better soon...:hugs:

Also, what dose of Tylenol are you on?

AFM, although post retrieval recovery was less painful, my periods are INSANE!! I woke up at 3am and felt like I was in labor without being pregnant, almost like I was DYING! I called my RE this morning and they asked me to take some Ibuprofen and call back if it didnt help. I guess they see this a lot, and are perhaps desensitized to the pain we experience first time round! :nope:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott, ababy4us, and eveclo (any anyone else with recent disappointments), hang in there. :hugs:

Prayerful, :happydance:

Good luck to everyone who is about to go for ER, ET, or is waiting for fertilization reports! :dust:



JessicaG121 said:


> AFM: I'm 3 days past egg collection this morning and I woke up with TERRIBLE cramps. I thought my insides were going to explode. I called my dr. office & since it was still very early, there wasn't really anyone to help me. They said drink water, take Tylenol and call back at 9 if it's not better. :shrug: Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Any suggestions? The pain does seem to have tapered off a little... but for a moment, I was afraid my ovary was going to explode or something!

Hi Jessica, I'd recommend that you continue taking the Tylenol as needed. Make sure that you are staying hydrated by drinking fluids with electrolytes (Gatorade, Smart Water, Propel, etc...). The electrolytes will help flush your system and will also help with any bloating that you may have. Feel better!:hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Thanks ladies. 

I'm actually feeling a little better now. I did exactly what you said... drank some gatorade, took some tylenol and forced myself to walk around a little bit. I took a lap around the school and as much as it hurt at the time, it helped a lot. I took a couple extra strength tylenol (not sure of the mg.) and while it's not completely gone, it's probably reduced 75%. :)


----------



## TeeinAZ

JessicaG121 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 'final' ultrasound and all of my follicles had stopped growing and I only had one good one and 2 'ok' sized ones! So cycle has been canned. Feeling miserable as I had already been booked in for EC on Monday. :( a cycles break and looks like we will be starting again in November. She believes it is because I was on 100ui of gondral and should have been on more but because I am in early 20's she didn't water over stimulate which I can understand. :( will still be watching to check on you ladies!
> 
> Sorry :( That's got to be frustrating. I was afraid they'd cancel mine because the first two ultrasounds just showed a few "ok" sized follicles. Part of me almost wishes we would have cancelled and tried again in a couple months with a higher dose to get more mature follicles. But, this is what's meant to be, right?
> 
> AFM: I'm 3 days past egg collection this morning and I woke up with TERRIBLE cramps. I thought my insides were going to explode. I called my dr. office & since it was still very early, there wasn't really anyone to help me. They said drink water, take Tylenol and call back at 9 if it's not better. :shrug: Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Any suggestions? The pain does seem to have tapered off a little... but for a moment, I was afraid my ovary was going to explode or something!Click to expand...

I have experienced that! I woke up in tears and was yelling for my husband. It hurt so bad I was freakin out. They said that it's normal from the growith of the ovaries and mine sort of felt like constipation. They said that was normal too because the ovaries are pushing on your bowel. I hope it subsides for you soon. A friend of mine and I said it feels like we're carrying baby whales. lol


----------



## adroplet

JessicaG121 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 'final' ultrasound and all of my follicles had stopped growing and I only had one good one and 2 'ok' sized ones! So cycle has been canned. Feeling miserable as I had already been booked in for EC on Monday. :( a cycles break and looks like we will be starting again in November. She believes it is because I was on 100ui of gondral and should have been on more but because I am in early 20's she didn't water over stimulate which I can understand. :( will still be watching to check on you ladies!
> 
> Sorry :( That's got to be frustrating. I was afraid they'd cancel mine because the first two ultrasounds just showed a few "ok" sized follicles. Part of me almost wishes we would have cancelled and tried again in a couple months with a higher dose to get more mature follicles. But, this is what's meant to be, right?
> 
> AFM: I'm 3 days past egg collection this morning and I woke up with TERRIBLE cramps. I thought my insides were going to explode. I called my dr. office & since it was still very early, there wasn't really anyone to help me. They said drink water, take Tylenol and call back at 9 if it's not better. :shrug: Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Any suggestions? The pain does seem to have tapered off a little... but for a moment, I was afraid my ovary was going to explode or something!Click to expand...

What you are feeling is water build up. 
DO NOT drink water! water will only be absorbed right into those areas. 
Drink V8 or have salty foods troughout the day - this will draw out the water out of the ovaries or other areas.
Drink Gatorade, lots of it - this will not be absorbed into the ovaries or other areas. This will actually flush out all the salts and extra water you pulled out.
Hard to explain, harder to understand but it's all science.
You will feel better day after day.

I had those exact pains and was ready to call an ambulance. I felt my ovaries were about to explode a few times. It was the water build up and the regular water I was drinking. I was making it worse. Once I started the V8 and Gatorade regimen (I did not drink anything else) it went away and my ultrasound was back to normal.

I hope this helps you and anybody else after EC. This really works.


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm actually feeling a little better now. I did exactly what you said... drank some gatorade, took some tylenol and forced myself to walk around a little bit. I took a lap around the school and as much as it hurt at the time, it helped a lot. I took a couple extra strength tylenol (not sure of the mg.) and while it's not completely gone, it's probably reduced 75%. :)

I'm glad that your starting to feel better. Hopefully you will be at 100% soon! :hugs:

My transfer is officially in less than a week. ER was on August 29th, and this wait is killing me! :wacko:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm actually feeling a little better now. I did exactly what you said... drank some gatorade, took some tylenol and forced myself to walk around a little bit. I took a lap around the school and as much as it hurt at the time, it helped a lot. I took a couple extra strength tylenol (not sure of the mg.) and while it's not completely gone, it's probably reduced 75%. :)
> 
> I'm glad that your starting to feel better. Hopefully you will be at 100% soon! :hugs:
> 
> My transfer is officially in less than a week. ER was on August 29th, and this wait is killing me! :wacko:Click to expand...

Disney - We had almost the same regimen. I also had my EC on the 29th. I am so excited for you and wishing you all the best of luck! <3


----------



## Chickadeedee

Ok here is my report:
13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???


----------



## JessicaG121

TeeinAZ said:


> I have experienced that! I woke up in tears and was yelling for my husband. It hurt so bad I was freakin out. They said that it's normal from the growith of the ovaries and mine sort of felt like constipation. They said that was normal too because the ovaries are pushing on your bowel. I hope it subsides for you soon. A friend of mine and I said it feels like we're carrying baby whales. lol




adroplet said:


> I had those exact pains and was ready to call an ambulance. I felt my ovaries were about to explode a few times. It was the water build up and the regular water I was drinking. I was making it worse. Once I started the V8 and Gatorade regimen (I did not drink anything else) it went away and my ultrasound was back to normal.
> 
> I hope this helps you and anybody else after EC. This really works.

YES! That is what I had! I thought I was going to die. Actually die. There were all of these panicking thoughts running through my head: "oh my god, did my ovary explode? Will it? Am I going to have to go to the ER? I wish I hadn't signed those forms that said I wouldn't sue if I was injured after the EC.... " and on... I remembered reading a few ladies swear that gatorade would ease the pains, so I drank a bottle of that. I'm now snacking on some chips and nuts in hopes that helps too. I feel much less explosive & while still a little sore, I've calmed down substantially! :)


----------



## MeganScott

adroplet, Jessica, thank you so much for the useful info!!!

They always tell me to stay HYDRATED, but I didn't know this solution to managing the cramping post retrieval. 

Please help, do you know if that helps with AF cramping too? I'm in pure agony since 3am.


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm actually feeling a little better now. I did exactly what you said... drank some gatorade, took some tylenol and forced myself to walk around a little bit. I took a lap around the school and as much as it hurt at the time, it helped a lot. I took a couple extra strength tylenol (not sure of the mg.) and while it's not completely gone, it's probably reduced 75%. :)
> 
> I'm glad that your starting to feel better. Hopefully you will be at 100% soon! :hugs:
> 
> My transfer is officially in less than a week. ER was on August 29th, and this wait is killing me! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Disney - We had almost the same regimen. I also had my EC on the 29th. I am so excited for you and wishing you all the best of luck! <3Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'm so happy that you are pregnant right now. :happydance: I'm keeping everything crossed that we come out with the same results. Assuming that she makes it through the thaw ok, we will be transferring our best quality embryo. We didn't pick based on gender, but we know from our PGS results that she's a girl! :pink:



Chickadeedee said:


> Ok here is my report:
> 13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???

Everything I've read indicates that 5 day transfers have higher odds as it's the stronger embryos that make it that far. That said, lots of ladies have been very successful with 3 day transfers. If it was me, I'd see what the day 2 and day 3 reports show (assuming you get updates on days 1, 2, 3, and 5). If the quality of the embryos are good and you have several on day 3, I would consider holding out for day 5. I know that the decision is hard as there are risks of nothing making it that far. Let the embryologist/RE help guide your decisions. I'm sending you good thoughts and praying that your embryos thrive! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> adroplet, Jessica, thank you so much for the useful info!!!
> 
> They always tell me to stay HYDRATED, but I didn't know this solution to managing the cramping post retrieval.
> 
> Please help, do you know if that helps with AF cramping too? I'm in pure agony since 3am.

I haven't heard about staying hydrated helping with AF cramps, but I suppose it wouldn't hurt. I'd recommend Tylenol or ibuprophen. I'm sorry that you're in pain and hope that you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm actually feeling a little better now. I did exactly what you said... drank some gatorade, took some tylenol and forced myself to walk around a little bit. I took a lap around the school and as much as it hurt at the time, it helped a lot. I took a couple extra strength tylenol (not sure of the mg.) and while it's not completely gone, it's probably reduced 75%. :)
> 
> I'm glad that your starting to feel better. Hopefully you will be at 100% soon! :hugs:
> 
> My transfer is officially in less than a week. ER was on August 29th, and this wait is killing me! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Disney - We had almost the same regimen. I also had my EC on the 29th. I am so excited for you and wishing you all the best of luck! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I'm so happy that you are pregnant right now. :happydance: I'm keeping everything crossed that we come out with the same results. Assuming that she makes it through the thaw ok, we will be transferring our best quality embryo. We didn't pick based on gender, but we know from our PGS results that she's a girl! :pink:
> 
> *That is so exciting! I will be sending you prayers/thoughts/vibes and all that for a sticky bean!!!*Click to expand...


----------



## mwb2040

Chickadeedee said:


> Ok here is my report:
> 13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???

We also had 6 fertilized. They should give you an update tomorrow (day 2) to see how they are developing. We had all 6 developing nicely and that's why they decided to do a 5 day transfer. Honestly, I had the same concern, but I figured they know what they're doing. Usually clinics have some kind of protocol.. If you have x number of good embryos on day 2, then they will do a 5 day transfer. Did they tell you they would give you an update tomorrow?

Also, we had 6 eggs fertilized out of 28 (ICSI). So we were devastated it was such a small percentage (severe male factor). BUT you only need 1! We ended up transferring 2 and got a BFP!


----------



## Disneyfan88

mwb2040 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is my report:
> 13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???
> 
> We also had 6 fertilized. They should give you an update tomorrow (day 2) to see how they are developing. We had all 6 developing nicely and that's why they decided to do a 5 day transfer. Honestly, I had the same concern, but I figured they know what they're doing. Usually clinics have some kind of protocol.. If you have x number of good embryos on day 2, then they will do a 5 day transfer. Did they tell you they would give you an update tomorrow?
> 
> Also, we had 6 eggs fertilized out of 28 (ICSI). So we were devastated it was such a small percentage (severe male factor). BUT you only need 1! We ended up transferring 2 and got a BFP!Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm actually feeling a little better now. I did exactly what you said... drank some gatorade, took some tylenol and forced myself to walk around a little bit. I took a lap around the school and as much as it hurt at the time, it helped a lot. I took a couple extra strength tylenol (not sure of the mg.) and while it's not completely gone, it's probably reduced 75%. :)
> 
> I'm glad that your starting to feel better. Hopefully you will be at 100% soon! :hugs:
> 
> My transfer is officially in less than a week. ER was on August 29th, and this wait is killing me! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Disney - We had almost the same regimen. I also had my EC on the 29th. I am so excited for you and wishing you all the best of luck! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I'm so happy that you are pregnant right now. :happydance: I'm keeping everything crossed that we come out with the same results. Assuming that she makes it through the thaw ok, we will be transferring our best quality embryo. We didn't pick based on gender, but we know from our PGS results that she's a girl! :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> *That is so exciting! I will be sending you prayers/thoughts/vibes and all that for a sticky bean!!!*Click to expand...

Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

mwb2040 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is my report:
> 13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???
> 
> We also had 6 fertilized. They should give you an update tomorrow (day 2) to see how they are developing. We had all 6 developing nicely and that's why they decided to do a 5 day transfer. Honestly, I had the same concern, but I figured they know what they're doing. Usually clinics have some kind of protocol.. If you have x number of good embryos on day 2, then they will do a 5 day transfer. Did they tell you they would give you an update tomorrow?
> 
> Also, we had 6 eggs fertilized out of 28 (ICSI). So we were devastated it was such a small percentage (severe male factor). BUT you only need 1! We ended up transferring 2 and got a BFP!Click to expand...

Congrats MWB!!!! That is terrific! We are severe male factor as well.... I am a worry wart and last I knew they wanted to transfer 3 back - so if we lose any in the 5 day process -- YIKES!!
But you are right -- they do this all. the. time. :hugs:
They didn't mention calling tomorrow UNLESS they decided to go ahead with a three day transfer... I kind of wish they would call just to let me know how my little guys are doing.....


----------



## mwb2040

Chickadeedee said:


> mwb2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is my report:
> 13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???
> 
> We also had 6 fertilized. They should give you an update tomorrow (day 2) to see how they are developing. We had all 6 developing nicely and that's why they decided to do a 5 day transfer. Honestly, I had the same concern, but I figured they know what they're doing. Usually clinics have some kind of protocol.. If you have x number of good embryos on day 2, then they will do a 5 day transfer. Did they tell you they would give you an update tomorrow?
> 
> Also, we had 6 eggs fertilized out of 28 (ICSI). So we were devastated it was such a small percentage (severe male factor). BUT you only need 1! We ended up transferring 2 and got a BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats MWB!!!! That is terrific! We are severe male factor as well.... I am a worry wart and last I knew they wanted to transfer 3 back - so if we lose any in the 5 day process -- YIKES!!
> But you are right -- they do this all. the. time. :hugs:
> They didn't mention calling tomorrow UNLESS they decided to go ahead with a three day transfer... I kind of wish they would call just to let me know how my little guys are doing.....Click to expand...

Thanks!! We are SO excited, even though it's still very very early. You can always call tomorrow to find out, but I guess if you don't hear, then enough of them survived to do a 5 day transfer! I'd call if I were you though. Just so you know what's going on. For us, after they called us on day 2, they didn't talk to us until we got there for the transfer. Try to relax and rest up. I've been going on walks or do bike/elliptical in the gym to get some exercise. It has helped me clear my mind! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> Ok here is my report:
> 13 (out of 15 retrieved) eggs were ICSI'ed. Out of the 13, 6 fertilized. They want to do a 5 day transfer... I'm nervous they won't make it that long!!! I'm even more of a wreck now - I had soooo hoped we would have a lot of "extras" just in case..... Any thoughts on 3 day vs 5 day transfer???

That's a great number. I had 18 retrieved and 9 fertilized. We have 6 frozen. I went in for the 2day and my doc said that they were looking great and if that's the case they will get better for the 5day. We had one that was AAA grade by the 5th day and transfered the one. We got our BFP from that one!! 

I will be thinking of you and crossing my fingers. Good luck!!! <3


----------



## Prayerful

Disney - how exciting! It's right around the corner for you! Good luck!

Chick and Hana - I know 6 doesn't sound like much, especially when you started with such large numbers, but I had 6 fertilize as well and was able to transfer 2 on day 3. We got our BFP!

My first beta was 252 today!!! I am 13dp3dt but they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disney - how exciting! It's right around the corner for you! Good luck!
> 
> Chick and Hana - I know 6 doesn't sound like much, especially when you started with such large numbers, but I had 6 fertilize as well and was able to transfer 2 on day 3. We got our BFP!
> 
> My first beta was 252 today!!! I am 13dp3dt but they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:

Thanks!! I was praying for your success, and I've been stalking this board waiting for your beta update. :haha: I'm so happy for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## mwb2040

Prayerful said:


> Disney - how exciting! It's right around the corner for you! Good luck!
> 
> Chick and Hana - I know 6 doesn't sound like much, especially when you started with such large numbers, but I had 6 fertilize as well and was able to transfer 2 on day 3. We got our BFP!
> 
> My first beta was 252 today!!! I am 13dp3dt but they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:

Awesome first beta!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Just checking in from Chicago - on Test, Est, and BCPs and ready to attack anyone who upsets me :) I warned my DH that last month at this time I was on day 6 of this cocktail and I was ANGRY so to watch out :) of course this month I am doing 7 extra days, can't imagine how that will be...thanks to you ladies who get it!!


MeganScott, ababy4us, and eveclo (any anyone else with recent disappointments) I am sending positive thoughts and energy your way. 

Prayerful, congrats!! WTG!!

Other ladies - looking forward to sharing your stories! 

:) Henna


----------



## Hennapop

oh also here is something funny - I was looking up Androgen patch & Estrace on Google and found a blog with some facts- turns out the blogger is in Chicago, and goes to the exact RE that I do...how funny is that?? Ack - the odds!


----------



## Prayerful

Disneyfan88 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Disney - how exciting! It's right around the corner for you! Good luck!
> 
> Chick and Hana - I know 6 doesn't sound like much, especially when you started with such large numbers, but I had 6 fertilize as well and was able to transfer 2 on day 3. We got our BFP!
> 
> My first beta was 252 today!!! I am 13dp3dt but they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> Thanks!! I was praying for your success, and I've been stalking this board waiting for your beta update. :haha: I'm so happy for you!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Disney, that is super sweet of you! I can't wait to celebrate your BFP with you too! 



Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking in from Chicago - on Test, Est, and BCPs and ready to attack anyone who upsets me :) I warned my DH that last month at this time I was on day 6 of this cocktail and I was ANGRY so to watch out :) of course this month I am doing 7 extra days, can't imagine how that will be...thanks to you ladies who get it!!
> 
> 
> MeganScott, ababy4us, and eveclo (any anyone else with recent disappointments) I am sending positive thoughts and energy your way.
> 
> Prayerful, congrats!! WTG!!
> 
> Other ladies - looking forward to sharing your stories!
> 
> :) Henna

The hormone cocktail definitely makes us crazy. We cannot be held responsible for our actions! Lol!


----------



## Plex

Prayerful - OMG CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI!!!!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Plex

Ive been MIA as been very busy and poorly with some form of flu :( 

Hope you are all doing well - :hugs: and :dust: to those that need them. Will be going offline again soon but wanted to drop by to give my love to you all xxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

I just got a call from the nurse confirming that we are in fact doing a 5 day blastocyst transfer on Tuesday!!!
they let me know tomorrow what time to be there on Tuesday - I hope this is good news!


----------



## Lucie73821

Had another us this morning and it went well. Still have 17 on the left and now have 8 on the right. Dr also said I have "perfect triple stripe" lining. Trigger is set for 9pm tonight, and EC will be 9am Monday! 

Had a bit of drama though. While we were being told how to do the trigger, the ivf coordinator mentioned that we would be having a three day transfer because the embryologist had to go out of town Saturday! My dr always does 5 day transfers unless there is an issue. So to be told we were being changed to accommodate a trip? Needless to say dh and I were very unhappy. They spoke with the re, and said they'd talk to the embryologist when he came in and assured us we would have a five day transfer. I spent the whole ride home upset. But good news is that I just got a call from the coordinator and she told me that the embryologist has changed his flight and we are good to go for et a week from today!

Now I'm just praying we get a good number of mature eggs Monday, and we end up with some great embryos to transfer!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Ive been MIA as been very busy and poorly with some form of flu :(
> 
> Hope you are all doing well - :hugs: and :dust: to those that need them. Will be going offline again soon but wanted to drop by to give my love to you all xxx

Feel better, Plex! Rest up and stay hydrated this weekend. :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> I just got a call from the nurse confirming that we are in fact doing a 5 day blastocyst transfer on Tuesday!!!
> they let me know tomorrow what time to be there on Tuesday - I hope this is good news!

Sounds like they are encouraged by today's embryo check -- that's great!! :dust: that they continue to thrive for you!!



Lucie73821 said:


> Had another us this morning and it went well. Still have 17 on the left and now have 8 on the right. Dr also said I have "perfect triple stripe" lining. Trigger is set for 9pm tonight, and EC will be 9am Monday!
> 
> Had a bit of drama though. While we were being told how to do the trigger, the ivf coordinator mentioned that we would be having a three day transfer because the embryologist had to go out of town Saturday! My dr always does 5 day transfers unless there is an issue. So to be told we were being changed to accommodate a trip? Needless to say dh and I were very unhappy. They spoke with the re, and said they'd talk to the embryologist when he came in and assured us we would have a five day transfer. I spent the whole ride home upset. But good news is that I just got a call from the coordinator and she told me that the embryologist has changed his flight and we are good to go for et a week from today!
> 
> Now I'm just praying we get a good number of mature eggs Monday, and we end up with some great embryos to transfer!

Your follicle count sounds great! Sorry to hear about the initial issue around your transfer. I'd be annoyed if my schedule was modified to accommodate a trip, too. I'm glad that things sound like they will work out. Prayers and best wishes for lots of eggs, great fertilization, and many healthy and strong embryos!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucie73821 said:


> Had another us this morning and it went well. Still have 17 on the left and now have 8 on the right. Dr also said I have "perfect triple stripe" lining. Trigger is set for 9pm tonight, and EC will be 9am Monday!
> 
> Had a bit of drama though. While we were being told how to do the trigger, the ivf coordinator mentioned that we would be having a three day transfer because the embryologist had to go out of town Saturday! My dr always does 5 day transfers unless there is an issue. So to be told we were being changed to accommodate a trip? Needless to say dh and I were very unhappy. They spoke with the re, and said they'd talk to the embryologist when he came in and assured us we would have a five day transfer. I spent the whole ride home upset. But good news is that I just got a call from the coordinator and she told me that the embryologist has changed his flight and we are good to go for et a week from today!
> 
> Now I'm just praying we get a good number of mature eggs Monday, and we end up with some great embryos to transfer!

Lucie - that is a ton of follicles!! I'm sure you'll have a terrific egg count! :hugs: I've seen on here that the more follicles you have, the more uncomfortable you are after.. So take care of yourself!
Sorry about the drama regarding your actual transfer - that stinks!


----------



## mwb2040

Chickadeedee said:


> I just got a call from the nurse confirming that we are in fact doing a 5 day blastocyst transfer on Tuesday!!!
> they let me know tomorrow what time to be there on Tuesday - I hope this is good news!

That's definitely good news!! That means they must be developing well!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

mwb2040 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call from the nurse confirming that we are in fact doing a 5 day blastocyst transfer on Tuesday!!!
> they let me know tomorrow what time to be there on Tuesday - I hope this is good news!
> 
> That's definitely good news!! That means they must be developing well!!Click to expand...

I just needed the extra reassurance!!! I just read I. My paperwork that if they make it to blastocyst stage then they only transfer two... I was originally slated for three - I wonder what the plan is? Guess I'll have to wait and see!! The other night -- well before I got the fertilization report - I had a dream that the embryos were such great quality that they insisted on only transferring two....so weird!!!!!!! :blush::haha:


----------



## Prayerful

Plex - I hope you feel better soon!

Woohoo! Congrats Chickadee! Sounds like the little embabies are doing well.

Lucie - Everything is still sounding great for you! I'm glad things got straightened out with the transfer day!


----------



## Samsfan

Prayerful...... YOU give me hope!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!

Lucie. Good luck. SoundS like you have alot to retrieve

Afm. Fingers crossed I get something. ER tomorrow!!!!!! Last we Checked I definitely had 3 follies. Thats all I have, but all I need is one!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Prayerful...... YOU give me hope!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> Lucie. Good luck. SoundS like you have alot to retrieve
> 
> Afm. Fingers crossed I get something. ER tomorrow!!!!!! Last we Checked I definitely had 3 follies. Thats all I have, but all I need is one!!!

Good luck, Samsfan!! :happydance:


----------



## Goldfish

Chickadeedee said:


> I just got a call from the nurse confirming that we are in fact doing a 5 day blastocyst transfer on Tuesday!!!
> they let me know tomorrow what time to be there on Tuesday - I hope this is good news!

*Chickadee* I got a call this morning and I'm going to wait to day 5 on Tuesday as well!! omg!! They're more conservative here in the UK and will probably only transfer 1 blastocyst (they might transfer 2 if aged over 40 or poor quality though?). I've only got 2 at day 3 anyway! (both top quality, 8 cells each, hopefully at least 1 makes it to blast!)

*Samsfan, Lucie* good luck for your upcoming egg collections!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan said:


> Prayerful...... YOU give me hope!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> Lucie. Good luck. SoundS like you have alot to retrieve
> 
> Afm. Fingers crossed I get something. ER tomorrow!!!!!! Last we Checked I definitely had 3 follies. Thats all I have, but all I need is one!!!

Good luck today Samsfan!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Goldfish - yay for blastocysts! And for us being on the same schedule! They haven't said what quality mine are :growlmad: I think I'll ask the nurse that calls today if she can tell me - also, if she can tell me if all six are still going strong!


----------



## Samsfan

Goldfish- All it takes is one!

Afm. I got 5 at ER today, I know its not alot compared, but better than the one they thought!!! Going to zzzzzzzz


----------



## Hennapop

Goldfish, Samsfan, and Chickadee - Good luck!!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Got the call!! All set for a 9:00am transfer on Tuesday! So basically the next 48 hours are going to be HELL!!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Awesome Chickadee!!!!! Just keep yourself busy with anything else. Plan a spa visit!
Did they say the quality of the embryos?



Chickadeedee said:


> Got the call!! All set for a 9:00am transfer on Tuesday! So basically the next 48 hours are going to be HELL!!!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

No, they haven't said anything about the embryos - I don't even know if we've still got six!? I figured at this point, there is nothing I can do about it so I'm trying not to worry...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Goldfish- All it takes is one!
> 
> Afm. I got 5 at ER today, I know its not alot compared, but better than the one they thought!!! Going to zzzzzzzz

I only got 5 eggs from my first IVF cycle, and of the 7 collected the second time, 6 of them were mature. Both times, I got 4 embryos that made it to day 5/6. I'm pulling for you!! :)



Chickadeedee said:


> Got the call!! All set for a 9:00am transfer on Tuesday! So basically the next 48 hours are going to be HELL!!!!

Hang in there -- it's right around the corner! :happydance: I find out on Tuesday what time my FET will be on Thursday. It's been a loooooong wait since my August 29 egg retrieval! :wacko:


----------



## Goldfish

Chickadeedee said:


> Got the call!! All set for a 9:00am transfer on Tuesday! So basically the next 48 hours are going to be HELL!!!!

*Chickadee* exciting! (I can't believe they didn't tell you how many of the 6 were left, but I'm guessing you must have at least 2 or more excellent quality ones otherwise they prob wouldn't try for a blast!)



Disneyfan88 said:


> I find out on Tuesday what time my FET will be on Thursday. It's been a loooooong wait since my August 29 egg retrieval! :wacko:

*Disney* good luck for your FET!

*Samsfan* I only got 5 eggs too!! Hope you get good fertilisation!


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan- You give me hope! Thanks!

Can't wait for tomorrow! and Wednesday! 



Disneyfan88 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Goldfish- All it takes is one!
> 
> Afm. I got 5 at ER today, I know its not alot compared, but better than the one they thought!!! Going to zzzzzzzz
> 
> I only got 5 eggs from my first IVF cycle, and of the 7 collected the second time, 6 of them were mature. Both times, I got 4 embryos that made it to day 5/6. I'm pulling for you!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Got the call!! All set for a 9:00am transfer on Tuesday! So basically the next 48 hours are going to be HELL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there -- it's right around the corner! :happydance: I find out on Tuesday what time my FET will be on Thursday. It's been a loooooong wait since my August 29 egg retrieval! :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Hanawanabump

Chickadeedee said:


> Got the call!! All set for a 9:00am transfer on Tuesday! So basically the next 48 hours are going to be HELL!!!!

The wait is horrible isn't it!! I haven't heard about my 4 since Friday, they said if I don't hear from the sun before 12 then were doing tues at 2pm! I keep dreaming that I get to hospital and they tell me there isn't one left to transfer! 

Do you think I would get a phone call before I make the trip to the hospital if I wasn't having a transfer?? :cry: xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hana- I most def think they would call you if you weren't having a transfer.... Shall we go with "no news is good news!"???
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

On the way home. Got 18 eggs. Sleepy and sore now.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Prayful - Congrats on your BFP!!! 

Lucie - Good luck with your embabies!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucie - that is such a great number!! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report tomorrow!!


----------



## Goldfish

*Hanawana* I also agree, no news is good news as they'd definitely call you if the embies didn't grow.
*Lucie* 18 eggs is a great number!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan - did I miss a fertilization report from you?? 

Goldfish & Hana - tomorrow is our day!! I managed to stay super busy today but now, not so much... No idea how I'm going to sleep tonight! How are you guys holding up???


----------



## Goldfish

*Chickadee* feeling ok at the moment, but super anxious last night! Quite glad that I was busy at work to take my mind off things. Can't believe there's 3 of us having transfer tomorrow!! Good luck to you and *hanawana* and try to have a good sleep!!


----------



## mwb2040

Good luck to Chickadee, Goldfish and Hanawana for your transfer tomorrow!! It's so exciting!! You get to see a picture of your embryos and the procedure is quick and painless. The hardest part for me was the "comfortable full bladder".... Try to relax and get some sleep! No need to be nervous, those beautiful embryos will be waiting for you tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee---- posting for the first time REPORT!!---- 4 mature eggs.... 3 fertilized!!!!! i'm so happy. I can't believe it.... transfer wed!

Goldfish, Hana and Chickadee----- good luck tomorrow... I need to read back and see how many embryos you guys got.

Question for all my ladies that are doing IVF. Did you do acupuncture the same day before and after. I read a report that says that it increases chances by 40 percent. My acupuncturist is not open wed!:cry: I did before and after last time and it didn't help... Don't know if I should chance it or find someone that can help me. Any thoughts?



Chickadeedee said:


> Samsfan - did I miss a fertilization report from you??
> 
> Goldfish & Hana - tomorrow is our day!! I managed to stay super busy today but now, not so much... No idea how I'm going to sleep tonight! How are you guys holding up???


----------



## adroplet

Good luck tomorrow ladies! :dust:

afm, I went in today for what I thought was my last us and bw before FET.......now they want to see me on Thurs. My lining was a 7.5 today and said it was ok but I think they may want it thicker than an 8. It'll get there by Mon ppl!!!!
I just hate missing all this time off work, I've been saving it just in case I need it for complications but I guess I wont need it then if I don't use it now for this. I'm trying not to stress here.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lucie73821 said:


> On the way home. Got 18 eggs. Sleepy and sore now.

That's a great number! :happydance: I hope you get a great fertilization report tomorrow!!



Samsfan said:


> Chickadee---- posting for the first time REPORT!!---- 4 mature eggs.... 3 fertilized!!!!! i'm so happy. I can't believe it.... transfer wed!
> 
> Goldfish, Hana and Chickadee----- good luck tomorrow... I need to read back and see how many embryos you guys got.
> 
> Question for all my ladies that are doing IVF. Did you do acupuncture the same day before and after. I read a report that says that it increases chances by 40 percent. My acupuncturist is not open wed!:cry: I did before and after last time and it didn't help... Don't know if I should chance it or find someone that can help me. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Samsfan - did I miss a fertilization report from you??
> 
> Goldfish & Hana - tomorrow is our day!! I managed to stay super busy today but now, not so much... No idea how I'm going to sleep tonight! How are you guys holding up???Click to expand...

Congrats on your embabies! Yay for your Wednesday transfer! :happydance:

I've been doing acupuncture since before my second IVF cycle started. I just went for a session today in fact. My transfer is this Thursday happydance:!!), and I will be doing acupuncture before and after the procedure. My acupuncturist feels strongly that it's important to do it before and after the transfer. Good luck. :hugs:



adroplet said:


> Good luck tomorrow ladies! :dust:
> 
> afm, I went in today for what I thought was my last us and bw before FET.......now they want to see me on Thurs. My lining was a 7.5 today and said it was ok but I think they may want it thicker than an 8. It'll get there by Mon ppl!!!!
> I just hate missing all this time off work, I've been saving it just in case I need it for complications but I guess I wont need it then if I don't use it now for this. I'm trying not to stress here.

:dust: that your lining gets nice and thick in the coming days!


----------



## Samsfan

Lucie--- congrats on your number.. WOW!!!

Disneyfan- do you know how far in advance of your transfer you can do it?


----------



## Prayerful

Goldfish, Chickadee, and Hanawana... good luck tomorrow!! You girls will soon be PUPO!!!

Sam, congratulations on 3 fertilized embabies!! I'm so excited for you!

Yay for a Thursday FET, Disney!! You have waited so long. I'm praying everything goes perfectly for you!

Lucie - Wow! Great number! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report.

adroplet - Keep up the PMA! This will be worth all the stress in the end.


----------



## Prayerful

I had my second beta today... 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Lucie--- congrats on your number.. WOW!!!
> 
> Disneyfan- do you know how far in advance of your transfer you can do it?

Unfortunately, I never thought to ask. :nope: Sorry. :hugs:

I'm not sure if anyone else is taking Medrol before your transfers, but it's by far my least favorite of my oral meds. I forgot how yucky it tastes (I took it prior to my first transfer, too), and it makes me have to get up to pee every couple of hours throughout the night. 2 nights down, 2 more to go.


----------



## Samsfan

Prayerful- So exciting!!! Praying for you!!!!!

I transfer on Wed!



Prayerful said:


> I had my second beta today... 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!


----------



## Prayerful

Yay! Praying for you too!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Goldfish, Chickadee, and Hanawana... good luck tomorrow!! You girls will soon be PUPO!!!
> 
> Sam, congratulations on 3 fertilized embabies!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Yay for a Thursday FET, Disney!! You have waited so long. I'm praying everything goes perfectly for you!
> 
> Lucie - Wow! Great number! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report.
> 
> adroplet - Keep up the PMA! This will be worth all the stress in the end.

Awww, thanks!! :hugs:



Prayerful said:


> I had my second beta today... 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!

:happydance: Wahoo!! :happydance: I'm soooo happy for you!!! :dance:


I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't stop myself from buying things and thinking about baby names! I think I need help. :winkwink:

I went for another lining check today -- I'm at 10 mm. Now if only Thursday will hurry up and get here. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> I transfer on Wed!

You're gonna rock that transfer! :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

Disneyfan88 said:


> I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't stop myself from buying things and thinking about baby names! I think I need help. :winkwink:
> 
> I went for another lining check today -- I'm at 10 mm. Now if only Thursday will hurry up and get here. :thumbup:

Hehe... it is almost impossible not to get excited when you get this close to the finish line!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't stop myself from buying things and thinking about baby names! I think I need help. :winkwink:
> 
> I went for another lining check today -- I'm at 10 mm. Now if only Thursday will hurry up and get here. :thumbup:
> 
> Hehe... it is almost impossible not to get excited when you get this close to the finish line!Click to expand...

It's even harder when you're nearly certain on the gender going into the transfer (assuming all goes well with the thaw, fingers crossed!). LOL 


I made beef stew for dinner today since I'm off from work this week. DH came home from work and said "I can get used to this!" Haha


----------



## Chickadeedee

Eeekkkkkk!! In less than 2 hours I will be PUPO!!!!! 
How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Goldfish

*Prayerful* glad that your betas continue to go up!
*Samsfan* fantastic, good luck for transfer on Wed!
*Disney* you're not the only one, I've started thinking baby names too (which I've not really let myself do much before). Good luck on thurs!
*Chickadee* look fwd to an update from you after you're PUPO!

AFM, I had my day 5 transfer and I'm now PUPO with 2 blasts on board - a hatching blast 5BB and a poor quality blast 3CC. We were initially going to just transfer 1, but the clinic said the poor quality one probably wouldn't be good enough to freeze. After a LOT of discussion with the embryologist and the Dr, we went with 2 as we didn't want to regret not trying both. If we got BFN with just 1 blast then we'd always wonder if the other one was the one.


----------



## Chickadeedee

We transferred two perfect blasts too. Do we're PUPO with twins! The doctor doesn't think any of the other 4 will make it to freezs :'(
Stick embies stick!!!


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Sams fan. My Accu recommends that I am there day before and day of. I would look for a recommendation for another practitioner or for them to open for you! 

:)

Also, Did you ladies take herbs during your IVF cycle? My RE's RN says I cant take herbs during meds because they aren't sure how they interact with the meds...

-K





Samsfan said:


> Chickadee---- posting for the first time REPORT!!---- 4 mature eggs.... 3 fertilized!!!!! i'm so happy. I can't believe it.... transfer wed!
> 
> Goldfish, Hana and Chickadee----- good luck tomorrow... I need to read back and see how many embryos you guys got.
> 
> Question for all my ladies that are doing IVF. Did you do acupuncture the same day before and after. I read a report that says that it increases chances by 40 percent. My acupuncturist is not open wed!:cry: I did before and after last time and it didn't help... Don't know if I should chance it or find someone that can help me. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Samsfan - did I miss a fertilization report from you??
> 
> Goldfish & Hana - tomorrow is our day!! I managed to stay super busy today but now, not so much... No idea how I'm going to sleep tonight! How are you guys holding up???Click to expand...


----------



## Hennapop

Prayerful Yay!! Keep up the good work on the Betas - Awesome!!
Samsfan fx for your transfer!!
Disney You are going to ROCK thursday!! 
Chickadee - PUPO with twins YAY!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish said:


> *Prayerful* glad that your betas continue to go up!
> *Samsfan* fantastic, good luck for transfer on Wed!
> *Disney* you're not the only one, I've started thinking baby names too (which I've not really let myself do much before). Good luck on thurs!
> *Chickadee* look fwd to an update from you after you're PUPO!
> 
> AFM, I had my day 5 transfer and I'm now PUPO with 2 blasts on board - a hatching blast 5BB and a poor quality blast 3CC. We were initially going to just transfer 1, but the clinic said the poor quality one probably wouldn't be good enough to freeze. After a LOT of discussion with the embryologist and the Dr, we went with 2 as we didn't want to regret not trying both. If we got BFN with just 1 blast then we'd always wonder if the other one was the one.

Thanks!! :happydance: on being PUPO!!! My acupuncturist told me to eat chicken after my transfer as well as warm beverages and soup to keep my uterus nice and warm. Good luck!



Chickadeedee said:


> We transferred two perfect blasts too. Do we're PUPO with twins! The doctor doesn't think any of the other 4 will make it to freezs :'(
> Stick embies stick!!!

Yay -- you're PUPO!! :happydance: I hope that your other embabies tough it out and make it. :dust: that your little ones stick! Stay off your feet and let DH take care of you. :winkwink:



Hennapop said:


> Hi Sams fan. My Accu recommends that I am there day before and day of. I would look for a recommendation for another practitioner or for them to open for you!
> 
> :)
> 
> Also, Did you ladies take herbs during your IVF cycle? My RE's RN says I cant take herbs during meds because they aren't sure how they interact with the meds...
> 
> -K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Chickadee---- posting for the first time REPORT!!---- 4 mature eggs.... 3 fertilized!!!!! i'm so happy. I can't believe it.... transfer wed!
> 
> Goldfish, Hana and Chickadee----- good luck tomorrow... I need to read back and see how many embryos you guys got.
> 
> Question for all my ladies that are doing IVF. Did you do acupuncture the same day before and after. I read a report that says that it increases chances by 40 percent. My acupuncturist is not open wed!:cry: I did before and after last time and it didn't help... Don't know if I should chance it or find someone that can help me. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Samsfan - did I miss a fertilization report from you??
> 
> Goldfish & Hana - tomorrow is our day!! I managed to stay super busy today but now, not so much... No idea how I'm going to sleep tonight! How are you guys holding up???
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

I've read online that other ladies were also told not to take herbs during IVF. I took a variety of vitamins/supplements, but not herbs.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Chickadeedee said:


> Eeekkkkkk!! In less than 2 hours I will be PUPO!!!!!
> How is everyone else holding up?

So happy for you!!! I had my first cycle in August and I am now 8 weeks pregnant! You got this!!! <3


----------



## Goldfish

Chickadeedee said:


> We transferred two perfect blasts too. Do we're PUPO with twins! The doctor doesn't think any of the other 4 will make it to freezs :'(
> Stick embies stick!!!

*Chickadee* Woot! Did they tell you the grades of your blasts by any chance? When do you plan on testing? I'm going to hold out as long as I can (managed not to test till OTD for my previous IVF)

*Henna* I read somewhere that we should ask our doctors if we want to take anything such as herbs during treatment? I was only told specifically to continue taking folic acid (and the progesterone pessaries after transfer)


----------



## Chickadeedee

Goldfish - they didn't say what the grades were. 
And I'm actually not going to test early!!! My blood test is scheduled for Oct 17!


----------



## MeganScott

Hello Ladies.. sorry I've been MIA.. Needed a weekend of silence to regroup and start feeling like myself again. I know this will all feel worth the effort once I have that little bean stick, but dealing with a failure is hard. :(

Update on my second baseline yesterday, they found the levels good enough to start BCP, which I started last night. About 10 days of BCP, I'm not sure what happens after that though? I think there's some shots twice a week, Lupron, Progesterone and Estrogen injections, Lupron in the belly and the other two are intramuscular, and all three to be administered twice a week. (Not sure what Lupron is for?)

My meds will be delivered Friday, and we are going ahead with FET #1 for November, though I don't have the exact date for the milestones yet. We are going in again tomorrow, Signing consents, learning how to take the meds, plus RE wants to do a saline sonogram, and he also wants to practice a trial transfer (he had trouble getting to my uterus in IVF #2 during the transfer and I'll always wonder if that was why it failed, but how can you ever know??)

Henna : I had read a lot about Royal Jelly and its benefits in helping women ovulate better. Its the exclusive food for a Queen Bee and she lays about 2000 eggs! I was so excited, I took it for two days before we started IVF #2, and got horrific migraines. Then I read more and found its herbal, but herbs can actually interfere with the meds you are given during an assisted reproductive cycle of any sort, and my RE confirmed that too. They said continue with your Prenatal Vitamins and anything else prescribed by the clinic, but DO NOT take anything Herbal. I stopped, but hell, I did get 24 eggs retrieved that month ;) Either it didn't interfere with the IVF stims, or it worked too good in just two days? Lol, either ways, just thought I'd share the experience with you.

For everyone who's in the middle of the cycle: Good luck with the process ladies!!

For everyone who's in or about to be in the 2ww and PUPO! Fingers crossed!!! Hang in there!! We'll know for sure soon!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I just got a call. Out of the 18, 2 were damaged and 5 were immature. Out of the 11 left, 7 fertilized. There will be no more updates until transfer day.


----------



## MeganScott

Lucie73821 said:


> Well I just got a call. Out of the 18, 2 were damaged and 5 were immature. Out of the 11 left, 7 fertilized. There will be no more updates until transfer day.

Thats a good number of fertilized embies!! Good luck for transfer day!


----------



## Samsfan

I'm so excited for you ladies who are PUPO!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Goldfish- I think 2 is perfect!!!!

Henna- I got someone who will see me tomorrow after transfer. I just saw my acu before my transfer tomorrow. 

Chickadee- So excited for you also

So I have a question what does 5CC mean. I spoke with my embryologist today. My three embies doubled in size they are 4 cell today, but they are grade 3. They are fair. :cry: How does that correlate to 5CC and so on. I'm hoping tomorrow they double and now the question is do I transfer 2 or 3? What does everything think?



Goldfish said:


> *Prayerful* glad that your betas continue to go up!
> *Samsfan* fantastic, good luck for transfer on Wed!
> *Disney* you're not the only one, I've started thinking baby names too (which I've not really let myself do much before). Good luck on thurs!
> *Chickadee* look fwd to an update from you after you're PUPO!
> 
> AFM, I had my day 5 transfer and I'm now PUPO with 2 blasts on board - a hatching blast 5BB and a poor quality blast 3CC. We were initially going to just transfer 1, but the clinic said the poor quality one probably wouldn't be good enough to freeze. After a LOT of discussion with the embryologist and the Dr, we went with 2 as we didn't want to regret not trying both. If we got BFN with just 1 blast then we'd always wonder if the other one was the one.


----------



## Samsfan

Lucie- You still have a great number of embies!!!! Quality over quantity!


----------



## Samsfan

Henna- No herbs during stims. It's a no no. 
Megan- mentioned royal jelly. It is really good stuff. I took it my first ivf cycle, but you have to take for 3 months prior to the cycle.


----------



## Goldfish

*Chickadee* we have the same OTD as well! Not sure I will hold out this time, I'm feeling way more optimistic this time (blasts) than last time (2dt) and DH wants me to test this Sunday! Don't want to test too early and risk disappointment though...
*Meganscott* Lupron is usually for downregulation (to dampen hormone production, quieten the ovaries prior to setting your body up for FET)
*Lucie* yay, 7 fertilised is great! Sending you lots of embie growing thoughts
*Samsfan* 5CC is a grading used for blastocysts (when they get to about 5 days). The higher the number, the more expanded/advanced it is, so a 5 is a hatching blast, and a 6 is already hatched and ready to implant. The first letter is the inner cell mass (that turns into the baby), A or B is good. The second letter is the trophectoderm (that turns into the placenta), A or B is good. But if you're talking about day 2 or 3 embryos, they generally just use one number grading to indicate how even the cell sizes are and how fragmented it is, but each clinic differs in their grading so best to ask your Dr. On day 2, you want to see 4 cells and on day 3, you want to see 8 cells (ideally). I personally wouldn't transfer more than 2 because of risk of multiples, but I guess it depends what your Dr/embryologist recommends depending on the quality


----------



## MeganScott

Goldfish said:


> *Chickadee* we have the same OTD as well! Not sure I will hold out this time, I'm feeling way more optimistic this time (blasts) than last time (2dt) and DH wants me to test this Sunday! Don't want to test too early and risk disappointment though...
> *Meganscott* Lupron is usually for downregulation (to dampen hormone production, quieten the ovaries prior to setting your body up for FET)
> *Lucie* yay, 7 fertilised is great! Sending you lots of embie growing thoughts
> *Samsfan* 5CC is a grading used for blastocysts (when they get to about 5 days). The higher the number, the more expanded/advanced it is, so a 5 is a hatching blast, and a 6 is already hatched and ready to implant. The first letter is the inner cell mass (that turns into the baby), A or B is good. The second letter is the trophectoderm (that turns into the placenta), A or B is good. But if you're talking about day 2 or 3 embryos, they generally just use one number grading to indicate how even the cell sizes are and how fragmented it is, but each clinic differs in their grading so best to ask your Dr. On day 2, you want to see 4 cells and on day 3, you want to see 8 cells (ideally). I personally wouldn't transfer more than 2 because of risk of multiples, but I guess it depends what your Dr/embryologist recommends depending on the quality

That's very useful info! Thank you so much!! That atleast gives me some idea about how my eggs are! The RE suggested after my first failed IVF that because we didn't have any extras to freeze, perhaps it was poor egg quality that caused the failure.

I have five frozen for now, and although I don't know the complete grading of my frozen blasts, I do know that three were frozen on day 5, they observed the remaining for progress till day 6 and froze two more on day 6. They told me that the quality of all 5 blasts was like A-minus / B-plus and that they were good enough to freeze and survive thaw. 

With the transfer for IVF #2, I had two grade A-plus blasts transferred on day five but it didn't take, so I'm beginning to think maybe its not quality of eggs that's a problem, but something else perhaps that they haven't nailed? Nervous now for the FET too!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan - :hugs: November will be here before you know it. My ER was on August 29, and we're finally doing our FET this Thursday. Keep busy and the time will fly by.



Samsfan said:


> Lucie- You still have a great number of embies!!!! Quality over quantity!

I agree, Lucie. :dust: for your embryos to grow nice and strong!



Samsfan said:


> So I have a question what does 5CC mean. I spoke with my embryologist today. My three embies doubled in size they are 4 cell today, but they are grade 3. They are fair. :cry: How does that correlate to 5CC and so on. I'm hoping tomorrow they double and now the question is do I transfer 2 or 3? What does everything think?

Embryo grading differs before and after the embryos reach the blastocyst stage. I think the earlier grading differs by lab (as I've seen different things on different sites), but at my lab, they graded on a scale of 1-3 or 1-4 (I'm not sure which as my embryos were luckily always graded 1 or 2), with the lower numbers being better.

5CC would refer to the grading of the embryo as a blastocyst, most likely on day 5. The number tells you where the embryo is in the development/hatching process. I think a 5 indicates that hatching has started, but it hasn't completed yet. The first letter indicates the grading of the inner cell mass, and the second letter indicates the grading of the outer cells (I think these are the cells that become the placenta?). 

This site is helpful https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm
And for the day 3 grading: https://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm

I've seen lots of ladies here become pregnant with lower grade embryos and go on to have healthy pregnancies. Don't get discouraged. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish said:


> *Chickadee* we have the same OTD as well! Not sure I will hold out this time, I'm feeling way more optimistic this time (blasts) than last time (2dt) and DH wants me to test this Sunday! Don't want to test too early and risk disappointment though...
> *Meganscott* Lupron is usually for downregulation (to dampen hormone production, quieten the ovaries prior to setting your body up for FET)
> *Lucie* yay, 7 fertilised is great! Sending you lots of embie growing thoughts
> *Samsfan* 5CC is a grading used for blastocysts (when they get to about 5 days). The higher the number, the more expanded/advanced it is, so a 5 is a hatching blast, and a 6 is already hatched and ready to implant. The first letter is the inner cell mass (that turns into the baby), A or B is good. The second letter is the trophectoderm (that turns into the placenta), A or B is good. But if you're talking about day 2 or 3 embryos, they generally just use one number grading to indicate how even the cell sizes are and how fragmented it is, but each clinic differs in their grading so best to ask your Dr. On day 2, you want to see 4 cells and on day 3, you want to see 8 cells (ideally). I personally wouldn't transfer more than 2 because of risk of multiples, but I guess it depends what your Dr/embryologist recommends depending on the quality

Looks like we were replying at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks Disney!!! 

Good luck for Thursday!! When is your OTD?


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> *Chickadee* we have the same OTD as well! Not sure I will hold out this time, I'm feeling way more optimistic this time (blasts) than last time (2dt) and DH wants me to test this Sunday! Don't want to test too early and risk disappointment though...
> *Meganscott* Lupron is usually for downregulation (to dampen hormone production, quieten the ovaries prior to setting your body up for FET)
> *Lucie* yay, 7 fertilised is great! Sending you lots of embie growing thoughts
> *Samsfan* 5CC is a grading used for blastocysts (when they get to about 5 days). The higher the number, the more expanded/advanced it is, so a 5 is a hatching blast, and a 6 is already hatched and ready to implant. The first letter is the inner cell mass (that turns into the baby), A or B is good. The second letter is the trophectoderm (that turns into the placenta), A or B is good. But if you're talking about day 2 or 3 embryos, they generally just use one number grading to indicate how even the cell sizes are and how fragmented it is, but each clinic differs in their grading so best to ask your Dr. On day 2, you want to see 4 cells and on day 3, you want to see 8 cells (ideally). I personally wouldn't transfer more than 2 because of risk of multiples, but I guess it depends what your Dr/embryologist recommends depending on the quality
> 
> That's very useful info! Thank you so much!! That atleast gives me some idea about how my eggs are! The RE suggested after my first failed IVF that because we didn't have any extras to freeze, perhaps it was poor egg quality that caused the failure.
> 
> I have five frozen for now, and although I don't know the complete grading of my frozen blasts, I do know that three were frozen on day 5, they observed the remaining for progress till day 6 and froze two more on day 6. They told me that the quality of all 5 blasts was like A-minus / B-plus and that they were good enough to freeze and survive thaw.
> 
> With the transfer for IVF #2, I had two grade A-plus blasts transferred on day five but it didn't take, so I'm beginning to think maybe its not quality of eggs that's a problem, but something else perhaps that they haven't nailed? Nervous now for the FET too!!Click to expand...

I'll share my experience with you. My first IVF cycle, we transferred 2 on day 5 (5AA and 4AA), and we froze 2 on day 6 (6AA and 4BB at the time). We opted to do PGS during the second IVF cycle at the suggestion of my RE. We had 4 (fresh) embryos make it to day 5 (2 more were left to observe on day 6 but didn't make it) -- we had those plus our 2 previously frozen ones biopsied on day 5 of that cycle, and they were all frozen that same day. Of the 6 embryos biopsied, 4 of them came back normal. 

In addition to the PGS, I also opted to start acupuncture prior to the start of cycle 2. I've continued the acupuncture (as well as the diet that the acupuncturist put me on) even after my ER. The diet remains in place at least until pregnancy is achieved.

It's hard to say what will happen with our FET or yours, but I'm staying positive. I'm really pulling for you and wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Thanks Disney!!!
> 
> Good luck for Thursday!! When is your OTD?

Transfer is Thursday at 12:30 pm local time. The test date is scheduled for Friday of the following week (Oct 18).


----------



## MeganScott

Disneyfan88 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Disney!!!
> 
> Good luck for Thursday!! When is your OTD?
> 
> Transfer is Thursday at 12:30 pm local time. The test date is scheduled for Friday of the following week (Oct 18).Click to expand...

Oh wow, just 8 days to wait!! Shorter 2ww, and hopefully less stressful!!!

Rooting for you Disney!! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Disney!!!
> 
> Good luck for Thursday!! When is your OTD?
> 
> Transfer is Thursday at 12:30 pm local time. The test date is scheduled for Friday of the following week (Oct 18).Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, just 8 days to wait!! Shorter 2ww, and hopefully less stressful!!!
> 
> Rooting for you Disney!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I think we get a credit for the 5 days before they were frozen. :winkwink:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hiya ladies! :flower:

Had ET yday at 2pm, had a bit of a nightmare, took over 1 1/2 hours due to dodgy cervix! Typical! But I had been feeling really anxious thinking there would be none to transfer, but out of my 4, I had 1 lovely blastocyst, and the other 3 will be checked today for freezing.

My OTD is next sat 19th! 

Lying on sofa with the puppy looking after me! Tips I've been reading about - pineapple, brazil nuts, warm foods & drinks :shrug: worth a try!! 

Good luck everyone - thinking of you all!!! Xxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Good luck Hana! :hugs:
So testing - OTD for Goldfish & I is the 17th; Disney is the 18th, Hana is the 19th and Samsfan is the 21st!!! How exciting :dance:


----------



## Samsfan

Megan and Disney thanks for sharing your experiences. Sounds like you both had great embryos.

Chickadee my testing is not until OCT 21st!!!!!! 

So the question today is do I transfer two or three with my Grade 3 embryos!!!


----------



## adroplet

For you ladies who are officially prego now - after ET or FET, did you take time off work? bed rest? and for how long?

I'm debating taking time off work after FET since my job is basically light duty as it is.


----------



## Hanawanabump

adroplet said:


> For you ladies who are officially prego now - after ET or FET, did you take time off work? bed rest? and for how long?
> 
> I'm debating taking time off work after FET since my job is basically light duty as it is.

Hiya,

I had my et yday and I'm off work till mon, so taken 3 days off, I read that it takes 5 days for implantation so I've got today till Sunday to relax, not so much bed rest but being at home, putting feet up when I fancy, and nothing stressful to deal with. I would say I am quite crampy/periody today so maybe just take one day if not longer. Hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Becki09

Hiya Hana,

I had my ET on Monday, and they transferred one expanding Blastocyst :) 
I unfortunately didn't have any to freeze, they said they would check them the following day and if they made it to blast they'd freeze but it looked unlikely.

Wishing everyone the best of Luck xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Becki09 said:


> Hiya Hana,
> 
> I had my ET on Monday, and they transferred one expanding Blastocyst :)
> I unfortunately didn't have any to freeze, they said they would check them the following day and if they made it to blast they'd freeze but it looked unlikely.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of Luck xx

What's an expanding blastocyst? Crazy were pupo isn't it! Did u get piccys? I thought it was lovely to bring pics etc home! Made it more real! Xxx


----------



## Becki09

Apparently it's the stage before it hatches. Nope we didnt get pics at our clinic :( We did see it zoomed in on the tv screen though before it was transferred and that made it seem more real xxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

I am super bloated too - and my belly hurts to push on it - I'm thinking it's the Crinone progesterone side effect. Oh well, sooo worth it!
:cloud9:


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats Goldfish, Hana, Chickadee, Becki, and soon to be Sam and Disney on being PUPO!! The end of next week will be an exciting couple of days. I can't wait to hear about all of your BFPs!!

Megan - I'm glad you are able to get restarted again right away. 

Lucie - Congrats on 7 fertilized embies! That is a great number!

Sam - Good luck today! I've been praying for you.

Adroplet - I did my transfer on a Saturday and took off work on Monday, so I had 3 days of rest before going back to work. I didn't put myself on bedrest but did take it very easy.


----------



## Prayerful

Woohoo! Congrats Chickadee! Those look great!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hanawanabump said:


> Hiya ladies! :flower:
> 
> Had ET yday at 2pm, had a bit of a nightmare, took over 1 1/2 hours due to dodgy cervix! Typical! But I had been feeling really anxious thinking there would be none to transfer, but out of my 4, I had 1 lovely blastocyst, and the other 3 will be checked today for freezing.
> 
> My OTD is next sat 19th!
> 
> Lying on sofa with the puppy looking after me! Tips I've been reading about - pineapple, brazil nuts, warm foods & drinks :shrug: worth a try!!
> 
> Good luck everyone - thinking of you all!!! Xxx

Congrats on being PUPO!!! I'm sorry that your transfer didn't go too smoothly, but that's great that you were able to transfer a nice blast! I hope that you get great news about the remaining embies, and good luck with your little bean!!



Samsfan said:


> Megan and Disney thanks for sharing your experiences. Sounds like you both had great embryos.
> 
> Chickadee my testing is not until OCT 21st!!!!!!
> 
> So the question today is do I transfer two or three with my Grade 3 embryos!!!

Hi Samsfan, the way that I've always looked at answering that question was to consider how I'd feel if all of the embryos that we put back implanted. That said, I do know that many ladies on BnB have put back 3 if the grade of the embryos were lower and their doctors didn't think they would make it to freezing. Sorry, I don't think that was a very helpful answer. :flower: Either way, whichever number you decide to go with, it will be the right decision for you. :hugs:



adroplet said:


> For you ladies who are officially prego now - after ET or FET, did you take time off work? bed rest? and for how long?
> 
> I'm debating taking time off work after FET since my job is basically light duty as it is.

I'm off all of this week. My transfer is tomorrow (!!), and I don't go back to work until Tuesday. 

Every doctor is different, but my doctor puts her patients on 2 days of bed rest following the transfer with the recommendation to continue taking it easy for a few more days after that.



Chickadeedee said:


> I am super bloated too - and my belly hurts to push on it - I'm thinking it's the Crinone progesterone side effect. Oh well, sooo worth it!
> :cloud9:

I gotta say, I'm on Crinone (again), and I'm not a fan. It's not too horrible, but it's not fantastic, either. I'm on a dose of 2x per day through the end of the first trimester. I think I'd rather have the Crinone over PIO shots, though... I hope that your side effects subside. Oh, and great picture!!


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

So exciting to see you all PUPO! Fx for a relaxing and easy time until testing :)

I'm on day 10 (!) of Androgen patches/ Estrace / BCP cocktail. Whew - this stuff is killer! Headaches like mad and I am soooo bloated! Only 3 more days - I can do it! I think I might stick a patch on my DH for a couple of days so he can see how it is!

Question: why is Dexamethasone prescribed? My RE changed dosage from 1.0 to .5 mg and I am thinking it is an error - any insights ladies? 

Good luck to all the ladies getting ready for ET & FET!!

Thanks for the feedback re: herbs :)


----------



## Hennapop

Goldfish said:


> *Chickadee* we have the same OTD as well! Not sure I will hold out this time, I'm feeling way more optimistic this time (blasts) than last time (2dt) and DH wants me to test this Sunday! Don't want to test too early and risk disappointment though...
> *Meganscott* Lupron is usually for downregulation (to dampen hormone production, quieten the ovaries prior to setting your body up for FET)
> *Lucie* yay, 7 fertilised is great! Sending you lots of embie growing thoughts
> *Samsfan* 5CC is a grading used for blastocysts (when they get to about 5 days). The higher the number, the more expanded/advanced it is, so a 5 is a hatching blast, and a 6 is already hatched and ready to implant. The first letter is the inner cell mass (that turns into the baby), A or B is good. The second letter is the trophectoderm (that turns into the placenta), A or B is good. But if you're talking about day 2 or 3 embryos, they generally just use one number grading to indicate how even the cell sizes are and how fragmented it is, but each clinic differs in their grading so best to ask your Dr. On day 2, you want to see 4 cells and on day 3, you want to see 8 cells (ideally). I personally wouldn't transfer more than 2 because of risk of multiples, but I guess it depends what your Dr/embryologist recommends depending on the quality




TeeinAZ said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Eeekkkkkk!! In less than 2 hours I will be PUPO!!!!!
> How is everyone else holding up?
> 
> So happy for you!!! I had my first cycle in August and I am now 8 weeks pregnant! You got this!!! <3Click to expand...

Nice pic update Tee in AZ!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> With the transfer for IVF #2, I had two grade A-plus blasts transferred on day five but it didn't take, so I'm beginning to think maybe its not quality of eggs that's a problem, but something else perhaps that they haven't nailed? Nervous now for the FET too!!

One thing I forgot to mention yesterday -- after my first IVF failed (with 2 top grade blasts), I asked my doctor if there was anything else that we could do to increase the likelihood of success with my second cycle. She recommended trying an intrauterine hCG infusion at the time of my ET, which she does for some of her patients. Studies have shown that an hCG infusion can help "jump start" the implantation process. She told me this morning that she had another patient that got a positive test result yesterday. We will be trying it tomorrow.

Perhaps it's something you can ask your doctor about.

https://cnyfertility.com/2013/01/17...nsfer-jump-starting-the-implantation-process/


----------



## Chickadeedee

TeeinAZ - I'm loving your new picture!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So exciting to see you all PUPO! Fx for a relaxing and easy time until testing :)
> 
> I'm on day 10 (!) of Androgen patches/ Estrace / BCP cocktail. Whew - this stuff is killer! Headaches like mad and I am soooo bloated! Only 3 more days - I can do it! I think I might stick a patch on my DH for a couple of days so he can see how it is!
> 
> Question: why is Dexamethasone prescribed? My RE changed dosage from 1.0 to .5 mg and I am thinking it is an error - any insights ladies?
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies getting ready for ET & FET!!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback re: herbs :)

Sorry about the headaches. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

My doctor prescribes Dexamethasone, too. I started with one 1mg pill per day along with my Estradiol pills and baby aspirin when AF started last month. She keeps her patients on both meds until 12 weeks of pregnancy. For the 4 days that I'm on Medrol, I'm to skip the Dexamethasone as both are similar classes of drugs. I don't know the specific reason for the Dexamethasone, but I think she said that the Medrol is used to prevent my body from rejecting the embryo after transfer.

I was on these oral meds during the stimulation phase of my IVF cycles, too.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> TeeinAZ - I'm loving your new picture!!!

Me, too!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MeganScott

Hanawanabump said:


> Hiya ladies! :flower:
> 
> Had ET yday at 2pm, had a bit of a nightmare, took over 1 1/2 hours due to dodgy cervix! Typical! But I had been feeling really anxious thinking there would be none to transfer, but out of my 4, I had 1 lovely blastocyst, and the other 3 will be checked today for freezing.
> 
> My OTD is next sat 19th!
> 
> Lying on sofa with the puppy looking after me! Tips I've been reading about - pineapple, brazil nuts, warm foods & drinks :shrug: worth a try!!
> 
> Good luck everyone - thinking of you all!!! Xxx

Goodluck Hana!! I struggled with the cervical problems too during my second IVF transfer, and got pretty anxious about it. I hope you aren't in any pain now :hugs: And yes, I read a lot about pineapple and brazil nuts helping implantation, so invariably we stock up on Pineapple juice and brazil nuts, which i diligently consume for the week after transfer! Whatever helps!!!

Good luck for the 19th!!!:thumbup:



Chickadeedee said:


> Good luck Hana! :hugs:
> So testing - OTD for Goldfish & I is the 17th; Disney is the 18th, Hana is the 19th and Samsfan is the 21st!!! How exciting :dance:

Hana, Chickadeedee, Goldfish, Disney and Samsfan:

Goodluck with the OTDs ladies!! Fingers crossed!! :thumbup:



Disneyfan88 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> With the transfer for IVF #2, I had two grade A-plus blasts transferred on day five but it didn't take, so I'm beginning to think maybe its not quality of eggs that's a problem, but something else perhaps that they haven't nailed? Nervous now for the FET too!!
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention yesterday -- after my first IVF failed (with 2 top grade blasts), I asked my doctor if there was anything else that we could do to increase the likelihood of success with my second cycle. She recommended trying an intrauterine hCG infusion at the time of my ET, which she does for some of her patients. Studies have shown that an hCG infusion can help "jump start" the implantation process. She told me this morning that she had another patient that got a positive test result yesterday. We will be trying it tomorrow.
> 
> Perhaps it's something you can ask your doctor about.
> 
> https://cnyfertility.com/2013/01/17...nsfer-jump-starting-the-implantation-process/Click to expand...

Thanks Disney, we couldn't make it to our appointment today with DH being unwell, but it gives me a chance to ask about this on Friday that we rescheduled for!!! Thank so much!!



Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So exciting to see you all PUPO! Fx for a relaxing and easy time until testing :)
> 
> I'm on day 10 (!) of Androgen patches/ Estrace / BCP cocktail. Whew - this stuff is killer! Headaches like mad and I am soooo bloated! Only 3 more days - I can do it! I think I might stick a patch on my DH for a couple of days so he can see how it is!
> 
> Question: why is Dexamethasone prescribed? My RE changed dosage from 1.0 to .5 mg and I am thinking it is an error - any insights ladies?
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies getting ready for ET & FET!!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback re: herbs :)

I read up a little and found a study on Dexamethasone:

Cancellation of assisted conception cycles because of poor ovarian response to gonadotrophins is a significant problem in assisted reproduction. Various adjuvant treatments have been suggested to improve responsiveness. A significantly lower cancellation rate for poor ovarian response was observed in the dexamethasone group compared with controls, The benefit was apparent in patients both with polycystic and normal ovaries. CONCLUSION: Low dose dexamethasone co-treatment reduces the incidence of poor ovarian response. It may increase clinical pregnancy rates and should be considered for inclusion in stimulation regimes to optimize ovarian response.


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> With the transfer for IVF #2, I had two grade A-plus blasts transferred on day five but it didn't take, so I'm beginning to think maybe its not quality of eggs that's a problem, but something else perhaps that they haven't nailed? Nervous now for the FET too!!
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention yesterday -- after my first IVF failed (with 2 top grade blasts), I asked my doctor if there was anything else that we could do to increase the likelihood of success with my second cycle. She recommended trying an intrauterine hCG infusion at the time of my ET, which she does for some of her patients. Studies have shown that an hCG infusion can help "jump start" the implantation process. She told me this morning that she had another patient that got a positive test result yesterday. We will be trying it tomorrow.
> 
> Perhaps it's something you can ask your doctor about.
> 
> https://cnyfertility.com/2013/01/17...nsfer-jump-starting-the-implantation-process/Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Disney, we couldn't make it to our appointment today with DH being unwell, but it gives me a chance to ask about this on Friday that we rescheduled for!!! Thank so much!!Click to expand...

I meant to provide this link, too. Good luck at your appointment!!
https://www.egyptianivfcenter.com/new/Publications/2011/Intrauterine injection.pdf


----------



## Samsfan

Prayerfuul- THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PRAYERS

Disneyfan- Thanks for the information

Ladies we are PUPO!!

Afm- Had transfer this morning. ONLY 2 made it, so the decision was easy. As the doctor said the third died. I transferred a eight cell and a five cell. Not too happy about the five cell. Both are 3 grade... what can I say.. its all up to God to fill them with life. I then stopped by work... went to acupuncture.. back to work for an hour and now I'm resting. Unfortunately, I have to work for the next 2 days... but I have a 3 day weekend. Crossing my fingers and taking it easy. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats on your transfer, Samsfan! I'm pulling for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya all :hi:

Im on day 2 of menopur 150iu and have got my scans booked in too for next week :) in on the 15th and 18th with a view to ec on the 21st!!! :happydance: Its going to take me awhile but im going to try to catch up a bit now xxxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan -- congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee. We are both PUPO with twins!!!!!!!

Plex. Cant wait for you to catch up. 



Chickadeedee said:


> Samsfan -- congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## Goldfish

*Samsfan* welcome to PUPO club! So many of us have 2 embryos on board now!

I'm only 1dp5dt and have been getting cramps this evening. I really hope I'm not imagining a "symptom" but I know it may not mean anything!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> :hi: Heya all :hi:
> 
> Im on day 2 of menopur 150iu and have got my scans booked in too for next week :) in on the 15th and 18th with a view to ec on the 21st!!! :happydance: Its going to take me awhile but im going to try to catch up a bit now xxxx

That's awesome!! I'm so glad that you were able to start stimming. You'll be at ER in no time! :happydance:

I know that you're sharing, so :dust: for lots of eggies!



Goldfish said:


> *Samsfan* welcome to PUPO club! So many of us have 2 embryos on board now!
> 
> I'm only 1dp5dt and have been getting cramps this evening. I really hope I'm not imagining a "symptom" but I know it may not mean anything!

I had cramps the day after my first ET. It wasn't a pregnancy symptom for me, but I've seen LOTS of posts where ladies who had cramps did end up preggers. I hope you're not too uncomfortable. :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Disney - cant believe its your FET 2moro! Bet ur getting excited now? Any plans to keep u occupied during the tww? xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Disney - cant believe its your FET 2moro! Bet ur getting excited now? Any plans to keep u occupied during the tww? xxx

Yes!! We FINALLY transfer tomorrow (12:30 pm local time). It feels like ER was so long ago, and we are excited to move forward!! :happydance:

I will be watching movies in bed at least through Saturday night. I've read that it's good to laugh during the tww, so we will be watching lots of comedies. DH is taking tomorrow and Friday off so that he can spend time with me and bring me anything that I might need. <3 We'll both be off this weekend. I won't be in bed the whole time, but I will probably stay home and take it easy.

I go back to work next Tuesday. It's been nice getting a much needed break from work. I'll be sad to see it end.


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan- Good luck tomorrow!!!!!! Sounds like a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MeganScott

Goodluck for tomorrow Disney!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Disney!


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been MIA but I have been stalking.

Goodluck Disney. Hope you have a smooth transfer.

Plex yay for starting stimms. 

Megan I can see you have an FET scheduled. That's amazing. We have no frosty so it's going to be a fresh cycle if we have to continue trying.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Good luck today Disney!!! 

Ok, I've been stalking the IVF success thread.. It looks like most of the successful IVF'ers get their BFP about 5-7 days past transfer. Is anyone testing early? My plan is NOT to test early, but we all know how plans go!!!


----------



## Hanawanabump

Chickadeedee said:


> Good luck today Disney!!!
> 
> Ok, I've been stalking the IVF success thread.. It looks like most of the successful IVF'ers get their BFP about 5-7 days past transfer. Is anyone testing early? My plan is NOT to test early, but we all know how plans go!!!

My plan is to wait till otd but I'm quite chilled now! Ask again this time next week?!!:wacko::haha: xx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Sekky!!!!  

Hi everyone....I will begin my 2nd IVF sometime within the next two weeks....as long as AF wants to pay me a visit...she has a mind of her own and comes and visits when she pleases.....


Me 38 DH 45
I have mild PCOS (from what they told me)
Was pregnant in Oct/12 and M/C at 5 1/2 weeks
Pregnant again in April/13 and lost the baby on June 20th....Had a FET between the two pregnancies which resulted in a BFN...


----------



## MeganScott

sekky said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been MIA but I have been stalking.
> 
> Goodluck Disney. Hope you have a smooth transfer.
> 
> Plex yay for starting stimms.
> 
> Megan I can see you have an FET scheduled. That's amazing. We have no frosty so it's going to be a fresh cycle if we have to continue trying.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Good to hear from you again, sekky! I was MIA for a few days too, guess it takes time to regroup and return, I had withdrawn from everything for like 4-5 days... 

We froze five blastocysts in the second IVF so I should have enough for two FETs. DH and I have discussed, and if after three IUIs (plus one cancelled IUI), Two fresh IVF cycles and 2 FET cycles, if we don't even achieve pregnancy (No chemical, ectopic, M'c, just a big fat NOTHING!), we're going to look for another RE. Our infertility is unexplained, the doctors can find no reason why it isn't working, it just isn't :growlmad: And it sucks, because you can't fix what you don't know is broken!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: You're just fighting blind!!

(Sigh) Fingers crossed for this cycle though, hopefully an FET will work where a fresh one didn't!! 

Prayin4babies, I hope AF visits you soon and you can started with your next cycle! Good luck hon!

Disney: How did the transfer go? How are you feeling?


----------



## Kzee

Hello ladies! Just wanted to say HIYA :hugs: and I think I might be a little behind on most of you guys, but wanted to say good luck to you all, going through IVF and waiting to test. :thumbup:

I'm currently DR getting ready to start ICSI during Oct and Nov. Baseline scan on Oct 22 and I am SO SCARED! Just want it to work so badly.

Looking forward to seeing all of your updates xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, everyone!! The support on here is awesome! :hugs:



MeganScott said:


> Disney: How did the transfer go? How are you feeling?

The transfer is just under 5 hours from now (with acupuncture just under 4). DH is downstairs making breakfast (corned beef hash) so that I can continue resting, though I'm about to finally crawl out of bed to shower (it's about 7:40 am here, but I've been awake for a little while).


----------



## Plex

Disney - Really excited for you to be pupo - youve waitied long enough!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## JessicaG121

Good Morning Ladies!

I've been MIA for the past few days; it's been amazing not having to worry about shots or the exact number of carbs that I'm eating for lunch... granted, it's only a short reprieve, but I'm enjoying every minute of it.

I'm so excited for everyone that's had their ET! I almost wish I could have done a fresh cycle so I could be there with you. But, I ended up with a clot in my uterus - hopefully it flushes out with my cycle. So now, I'm just patiently waiting for AF to start. I have no idea when I should expect it!! Will my cycle be normal-ish? Will the hormones mess with it? Will my body thing that ER was ovulation and start counting LP from that?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Luck Disney <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Disney - Really excited for you to be pupo - youve waitied long enough!!! :happydance: xxx

Thanks, Plex!! :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> I've been MIA for the past few days; it's been amazing not having to worry about shots or the exact number of carbs that I'm eating for lunch... granted, it's only a short reprieve, but I'm enjoying every minute of it.
> 
> I'm so excited for everyone that's had their ET! I almost wish I could have done a fresh cycle so I could be there with you. But, I ended up with a clot in my uterus - hopefully it flushes out with my cycle. So now, I'm just patiently waiting for AF to start. I have no idea when I should expect it!! Will my cycle be normal-ish? Will the hormones mess with it? Will my body thing that ER was ovulation and start counting LP from that?

Jessica, so sorry to hear about the clot. For me, AF actually started a day or two early after my ER this last time, and AF remained "on schedule" after my first (failed) IVF attempt (we did a fresh transfer that time). Best of luck! :hugs:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Luck Disney <3

Thanks! I'm sorry for your losses. There's a really great group of ladies here. I wish you the best of luck with your next cycle! :hugs:

Welcome to Kzee, too!! I wish you the best of luck as you prepare for your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

*Chickadee* I'm thinking of testing early this time, but not sure when yet!
*Prayin4* and *Kzee* hello and best of luck on your cycles!
*Megan* I've read lots of success stories about FET, so FX!
*Jessica* not long now till you can be PUPO too, hope the next month goes quickly for you
*Disney* are you PUPO too now? :)

I'm now 2dp5dt and my cramps are much milder today. Meanwhile time is going soooo sloooowly...


----------



## Samsfan

Prayin4----- best of luck!!!!!! This is my second time around too!!!

Disney---- how did it go????

Goldfish- I can't believe how long this is going to take!!!! This is torture!:wacko: Can't wait till we are all posting our BFP!!!!!!

AFM- I went to work today... maybe it was a bad idea... by the end of the day.. I was sweating.. I felt hot and everyone else was cool... I feel like they fell out! I'm now trying to relax!



Goldfish said:


> *Chickadee* I'm thinking of testing early this time, but not sure when yet!
> *Prayin4* and *Kzee* hello and best of luck on your cycles!
> *Megan* I've read lots of success stories about FET, so FX!
> *Jessica* not long now till you can be PUPO too, hope the next month goes quickly for you
> *Disney* are you PUPO too now? :)
> 
> I'm now 2dp5dt and my cramps are much milder today. Meanwhile time is going soooo sloooowly...


----------



## adroplet

Had my us and bw today...just got my call back and apparently my lining has thinned out since my last us (Monday) - is this even possible??? So they have increased my estrace from 3 tabs to 5 tabs a day.
Now I have no clue when my FET may be.:shrug:

I have another appt on Monday....when my FET should have been.:growlmad:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish said:


> *Chickadee* I'm thinking of testing early this time, but not sure when yet!
> *Prayin4* and *Kzee* hello and best of luck on your cycles!
> *Megan* I've read lots of success stories about FET, so FX!
> *Jessica* not long now till you can be PUPO too, hope the next month goes quickly for you
> *Disney* are you PUPO too now? :)
> 
> I'm now 2dp5dt and my cramps are much milder today. Meanwhile time is going soooo sloooowly...

I am - finally!!!! :happydance: ER was on August 29th -- the wait has been killing me! 



Samsfan said:


> Prayin4----- best of luck!!!!!! This is my second time around too!!!
> 
> Disney---- how did it go????
> 
> Goldfish- I can't believe how long this is going to take!!!! This is torture!:wacko: Can't wait till we are all posting our BFP!!!!!!
> 
> AFM- I went to work today... maybe it was a bad idea... by the end of the day.. I was sweating.. I felt hot and everyone else was cool... I feel like they fell out! I'm now trying to relax!
> 
> 
> 
> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> *Chickadee* I'm thinking of testing early this time, but not sure when yet!
> *Prayin4* and *Kzee* hello and best of luck on your cycles!
> *Megan* I've read lots of success stories about FET, so FX!
> *Jessica* not long now till you can be PUPO too, hope the next month goes quickly for you
> *Disney* are you PUPO too now? :)
> 
> I'm now 2dp5dt and my cramps are much milder today. Meanwhile time is going soooo sloooowly...Click to expand...

The transfer went well, thanks! We transferred one 5AA grade embryo -- a girl! :pink: <3

My doctor did the hCG infusion just before she transferred the embryo. She told me that she basically rubbed a small amount on part of my uterus (I think), and she said that the quantity is so low that it wouldn't get picked up on a blood test (I asked about the possibility of getting a false positive on my beta). OTD is still next Friday. 

Oh, and I also did acupuncture before and after the procedure. This has _got_ to work this time. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> Had my us and bw today...just got my call back and apparently my lining has thinned out since my last us (Monday) - is this even possible??? So they have increased my estrace from 3 tabs to 5 tabs a day.
> Now I have no clue when my FET may be.:shrug:
> 
> I have another appt on Monday....when my FET should have been.:growlmad:

I'm so sorry, adroplet! I didn't realize that the lining could get thinner. I've been on 4 estrace tablets per day -- 2 in the morning, and 2 in the evening. Did they tell you what level your lining is at?

Hopefully your FET will be soon. You've been waiting so long, too. :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Have just updated the front page - please let me know if there are any changes and i will sort it :D xx

Congrats on being PUPO Disney, Chickadee, Samsfan, Goldfish, Hanawana AND Becki!! :happydance: Gosh thats a lot of PUPO in this room :haha: xx

Ive given myself a huge bruise from this evening menopur shot :grr: im beginning to feel like a glorified pin cushion just over a week left now for me hopefully xxx


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks Plex- You always have to make sure that you remove the air from the shot before injecting yourself. Push the air out until just a lil droplet meets the tip, otherwise you will bruise from the injection. You basically end up shooting the air into your skin if you don't get rid of it from the needle.


----------



## Plex

Im pretty careful but i mustve missed a bit :dohh: 

How r u doin hun? xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hang in there, Plex! You're almost there!! :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Disneyfan88 said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Had my us and bw today...just got my call back and apparently my lining has thinned out since my last us (Monday) - is this even possible??? So they have increased my estrace from 3 tabs to 5 tabs a day.
> Now I have no clue when my FET may be.:shrug:
> 
> I have another appt on Monday....when my FET should have been.:growlmad:
> 
> I'm so sorry, adroplet! I didn't realize that the lining could get thinner. I've been on 4 estrace tablets per day -- 2 in the morning, and 2 in the evening. Did they tell you what level your lining is at?
> 
> Hopefully your FET will be soon. You've been waiting so long, too. :hugs:Click to expand...

My lining was at 7.5 on Monday and was thinner today. I didn't get an actual size because the monitor facing me wasn't working and tech didn't give me an actual reading, she just said not to worry - which began to worry me.
Has anybody heard of the lining thinning mid cycle? I'm still on Lupron.


----------



## Katielbkr

What does pupo mean? I still pretty new here and need a cheat sheet :)


----------



## Plex

Pregnant until proven otherwise :D xx


----------



## Samsfan

I can't take this wait! I keep thinking the embies are falling out! It must be the progesterone!! Yuck!!!!!!! Can't wait until testing



Plex said:


> Im pretty careful but i mustve missed a bit :dohh:
> 
> How r u doin hun? xx


----------



## MeganScott

Kzee said:


> Hello ladies! Just wanted to say HIYA :hugs: and I think I might be a little behind on most of you guys, but wanted to say good luck to you all, going through IVF and waiting to test. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm currently DR getting ready to start ICSI during Oct and Nov. Baseline scan on Oct 22 and I am SO SCARED! Just want it to work so badly.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all of your updates xx

Welcome Kzee! :hugs: Good luck preparing to start the process! :thumbup:



JessicaG121 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> I've been MIA for the past few days; it's been amazing not having to worry about shots or the exact number of carbs that I'm eating for lunch... granted, it's only a short reprieve, but I'm enjoying every minute of it.
> 
> I'm so excited for everyone that's had their ET! I almost wish I could have done a fresh cycle so I could be there with you. But, I ended up with a clot in my uterus - hopefully it flushes out with my cycle. So now, I'm just patiently waiting for AF to start. I have no idea when I should expect it!! Will my cycle be normal-ish? Will the hormones mess with it? Will my body thing that ER was ovulation and start counting LP from that?

Sorry about the clot. hon. I hope it flushes out quickly and you're set for the next step!

In my case, after both the ERs, AF was a day late because of all the Progesterone and Estrogen they gave me, but I did start bleeding on my own even without stopping the hormones, the day BEFORE OTD in both cases!! The cycles were highly painful, much more than normal, atleast for me. My headaches were much more severe too. 

I hope its not so bad for you!! :hugs:



Disneyfan88 said:


> The transfer went well, thanks! We transferred one 5AA grade embryo -- a girl! :pink: <3
> 
> My doctor did the hCG infusion just before she transferred the embryo. She told me that she basically rubbed a small amount on part of my uterus (I think), and she said that the quantity is so low that it wouldn't get picked up on a blood test (I asked about the possibility of getting a false positive on my beta). OTD is still next Friday.
> 
> Oh, and I also did acupuncture before and after the procedure. This has _got_ to work this time. [-o&lt;

A girl! :happydance: 

I hope it works!! :flower::flower::flower:

Also, I'm setting a reminder on both our phones about the uterine HCG injection, to discuss tomorrow during our trial transfer! I hope they are willing to do it!! 



Samsfan said:


> Thanks Plex- You always have to make sure that you remove the air from the shot before injecting yourself. Push the air out until just a lil droplet meets the tip, otherwise you will bruise from the injection. You basically end up shooting the air into your skin if you don't get rid of it from the needle.

Samsfan, thank you so much for that info!! :thumbup: That explains it! The nurses told me not to worry about little air bubbles, they would just fizzle out in the fat after injecting, they said. Well, I had horrid bruises and I didn't know what I was doing wrong? I'm headed for an FET, but if I ever need to do more injections, I'll be more careful about the air bubbles for sure!


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- No problem- Those air bubbles hurt like hell.... my first round I was so bruised. I found out about the air bubbles and this time no bruises!
Good luck with your FET

Plex- So exciting that you know the sex! You can buy all baby stuff in pink!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> The transfer went well, thanks! We transferred one 5AA grade embryo -- a girl! :pink: <3
> 
> My doctor did the hCG infusion just before she transferred the embryo. She told me that she basically rubbed a small amount on part of my uterus (I think), and she said that the quantity is so low that it wouldn't get picked up on a blood test (I asked about the possibility of getting a false positive on my beta). OTD is still next Friday.
> 
> Oh, and I also did acupuncture before and after the procedure. This has _got_ to work this time. [-o&lt;
> 
> A girl! :happydance:
> 
> I hope it works!! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Also, I'm setting a reminder on both our phones about the uterine HCG injection, to discuss tomorrow during our trial transfer! I hope they are willing to do it!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! To be honest, I didn't even feel when she did the hCG thing. I could feel the speculum and catheter, but I didn't pay too much attention to what was going on down there until they brought the embryo out. :blush: I know that there were NO needles involved in the infusion process. :thumbup:

For my doctor, she doesn't charge anything to do it, but we did have to provide the hCG. I filled a RX for Novarel, which was luckily covered in full by my insurance.

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!!



Samsfan said:


> Megan- No problem- Those air bubbles hurt like hell.... my first round I was so bruised. I found out about the air bubbles and this time no bruises!
> Good luck with your FET
> 
> Plex- So exciting that you know the sex! You can buy all baby stuff in pink!

I think this was meant for me. :winkwink: I'll be honest, I'm trying my hardest not to, but I keep buying things and looking at things I want to buy online. And I can't stop myself from thinking about baby names, either. :haha: Now I just need her to stick around. My lining is nice and thick, so hopefully it's cozy in there for her. :awww:


----------



## Prayerful

Prayin - So sorry for your losses. I hope AF shows soon so you can get started!

Welcome Kzee!!

Jessica - Sorry for the delay. I hope the clot dissipates quickly!

Congrats on officially being PUPO Samsfan!!

Disney - YAY!!!!! Congratulations. This has been long-awaited for you. I can't wait to hear about your BFP with your baby girl! And it is so sweet that DH took time off to spend with you while you are resting.

Hang in there adroplet. You'll be PUPO soon!

Plex - Only a week to go... how exciting!!


----------



## JessicaG121

Prayerful said:


> Prayin - So sorry for your losses. I hope AF shows soon so you can get started!
> 
> Welcome Kzee!!
> 
> Jessica - Sorry for the delay. I hope the clot dissipates quickly!
> 
> Congrats on officially being PUPO Samsfan!!
> 
> Disney - YAY!!!!! Congratulations. This has been long-awaited for you. I can't wait to hear about your BFP with your baby girl! And it is so sweet that DH took time off to spend with you while you are resting.
> 
> Hang in there adroplet. You'll be PUPO soon!
> 
> Plex - Only a week to go... how exciting!!


There's no actual delay. We planned FET from the beginning. I'd considered switching because I was tired of waiting. But, when my follicle numbers were so low, I felt confident that FET was the best choice. The success rates at my clinic are almost 20% higher. I've got 4 fertilized eggs on ice waiting for thaw and an opportunity to grow. Here's hoping!!! 

I actually started spotting tonight.... So maybe ET will be sooner than expected!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Prayin - So sorry for your losses. I hope AF shows soon so you can get started!
> 
> Welcome Kzee!!
> 
> Jessica - Sorry for the delay. I hope the clot dissipates quickly!
> 
> Congrats on officially being PUPO Samsfan!!
> 
> Disney - YAY!!!!! Congratulations. This has been long-awaited for you. I can't wait to hear about your BFP with your baby girl! And it is so sweet that DH took time off to spend with you while you are resting.
> 
> Hang in there adroplet. You'll be PUPO soon!
> 
> Plex - Only a week to go... how exciting!!
> 
> Thanks!! How are you feeling? :)
> 
> There's no actual delay. We planned FET from the beginning. I'd considered switching because I was tired of waiting. But, when my follicle numbers were so low, I felt confident that FET was the best choice. The success rates at my clinic are almost 20% higher. I've got 4 fertilized eggs on ice waiting for thaw and an opportunity to grow. Here's hoping!!!
> 
> I actually started spotting tonight.... So maybe ET will be sooner than expected!!!!Click to expand...

Just about the only time we hope for AF to show up, huh? Fingers crossed that your wait will be shorter than expected!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

So I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was bright red AF blood :cry: when I woke up, I realized I was cramping - felt just like AF cramps. This makes me NERVOUS!!!!!! But it didn't last long - only maybe 10 mins or so? :shrug:

I'm still hoping to make it until OTD without testing at home..... Officially 3dp5dt!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

AF has arrived!! whoot whoot! lol....just have a small set back...because of my last miscarriage I actually had some placenta left in my uterus which caused a small infection....so I had to take Levoquin for 7 days...nurse said it should take care of it but before I can move forward with stimming I need to do another biopsy :-( a small set back....but nothing to bad. At least everything will be perfect in there for my next transfer <3 

How is everyone else doing?

Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO <3


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> So I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was bright red AF blood :cry: when I woke up, I realized I was cramping - felt just like AF cramps. This makes me NERVOUS!!!!!! But it didn't last long - only maybe 10 mins or so? :shrug:
> 
> I'm still hoping to make it until OTD without testing at home..... Officially 3dp5dt!!!

3 days post transfer, it can't really be AF, can it? You're still in the implantation window... It sounds like implantation cramping, and I'm actually really excited for you!! I hope your OTD shows a BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> AF has arrived!! whoot whoot! lol....just have a small set back...because of my last miscarriage I actually had some placenta left in my uterus which caused a small infection....so I had to take Levoquin for 7 days...nurse said it should take care of it but before I can move forward with stimming I need to do another biopsy :-( a small set back....but nothing to bad. At least everything will be perfect in there for my next transfer <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO <3

Glad about AF, and sorry about the infection hon :hugs: Hope it disappears soon. When do you biopsy again?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh MeganScott - I hope it's implantation! I would hope it's too early for AF... I'm on a progesterone gel suppository and that will keep AF away anyway, I believe. I'll tell you though - that stuff after taking it for a week is NOT looking pretty!! I'm sure it's normal, but, er, um, it's starting to come out more now (probably because I have a weeks worth jammed up there!!) and some of it is pink tinged... I've read that it can irritate your cervix and cause this, so I'm just slightly worried instated of full blown batshit crazy. And it's making me itch a tad on the outside of my vajayjay.
Oh the fun we are having!!!!!

Prayin - yay for AF!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> So I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was bright red AF blood :cry: when I woke up, I realized I was cramping - felt just like AF cramps. This makes me NERVOUS!!!!!! But it didn't last long - only maybe 10 mins or so? :shrug:
> 
> I'm still hoping to make it until OTD without testing at home..... Officially 3dp5dt!!!

I've read about so many ladies that had cramps early on after transfer. I'm thinking you're still good at this point and that it could be implantation cramping! :thumbup:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> AF has arrived!! whoot whoot! lol....just have a small set back...because of my last miscarriage I actually had some placenta left in my uterus which caused a small infection....so I had to take Levoquin for 7 days...nurse said it should take care of it but before I can move forward with stimming I need to do another biopsy :-( a small set back....but nothing to bad. At least everything will be perfect in there for my next transfer <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO <3

:happydance: for AF. I'm sorry about the infection. But I'm happy to see that you are closer to starting again. :)



Chickadeedee said:


> Oh MeganScott - I hope it's implantation! I would hope it's too early for AF... I'm on a progesterone gel suppository and that will keep AF away anyway, I believe. I'll tell you though - that stuff after taking it for a week is NOT looking pretty!! I'm sure it's normal, but, er, um, it's starting to come out more now (probably because I have a weeks worth jammed up there!!) and some of it is pink tinged... I've read that it can irritate your cervix and cause this, so I'm just slightly worried instated of full blown batshit crazy. And it's making me itch a tad on the outside of my vajayjay.
> Oh the fun we are having!!!!!
> 
> Prayin - yay for AF!!!

I think you're describing the lovely side effects of crinone. I'm on that stuff, too. :dohh: My doctor recommends using a finger to scoop out the excess leftover junk in the shower before putting in the next application. :blush: She also recommends only inserting the applicator about two inches up rather than pushing it all the way in. I've read enough about crinone to know that what you're describing is completely normal. I don't care for it, but luckily, it hasn't gotten that bad...yet. Good luck!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - I'll try the scooping tomorrow! Do you lay back down after putting it in or just go about your day? Just wondering if you have a lot of leakage by only putting it a little bit in?
I'm wearing a panty liner today and it's helping with the itching.

So, how the heck are we going to make it for another 6 days?!?!?! Gahhhhh!!! :loopy:


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> Oh MeganScott - I hope it's implantation! I would hope it's too early for AF... I'm on a progesterone gel suppository and that will keep AF away anyway, I believe. I'll tell you though - that stuff after taking it for a week is NOT looking pretty!! I'm sure it's normal, but, er, um, it's starting to come out more now (probably because I have a weeks worth jammed up there!!) and some of it is pink tinged... I've read that it can irritate your cervix and cause this, so I'm just slightly worried instated of full blown batshit crazy. And it's making me itch a tad on the outside of my vajayjay.
> Oh the fun we are having!!!!!
> 
> Prayin - yay for AF!!!

I had that trouble using Crinone too! My first ivf cycle I was so worried it would leak out, I'd push it all the way in and then squeeze. Turns out, that was the wrong thing to do. For one, it irritates your cervix to the point of bleeding, and two: its absorbed b the walls of the vayjay so closer to the entry is actually better for absorption.... and also, better absorbed if ure walking around... I'd say don't worry about the leakage or clumps... It interacts with ur body chemically and you'll even see clumps in diff colors, don't worry about it... It's normal... It's an icky side effect but less painful than PIO shots I've heard! Just six more days to confirmation! Yayy hang in there hon it'll pass by!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> So I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was bright red AF blood :cry: when I woke up, I realized I was cramping - felt just like AF cramps. This makes me NERVOUS!!!!!! But it didn't last long - only maybe 10 mins or so? :shrug:
> 
> I'm still hoping to make it until OTD without testing at home..... Officially 3dp5dt!!!
> 
> 3 days post transfer, it can't really be AF, can it? You're still in the implantation window... It sounds like implantation cramping, and I'm actually really excited for you!! I hope your OTD shows a BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> AF has arrived!! whoot whoot! lol....just have a small set back...because of my last miscarriage I actually had some placenta left in my uterus which caused a small infection....so I had to take Levoquin for 7 days...nurse said it should take care of it but before I can move forward with stimming I need to do another biopsy :-( a small set back....but nothing to bad. At least everything will be perfect in there for my next transfer <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO <3Click to expand...
> 
> Glad about AF, and sorry about the infection hon :hugs: Hope it disappears soon. When do you biopsy again?Click to expand...

I just received the call that my biopsy is next Friday at 10:45 in the morning :happydance: I also received the call from the pharmacy asking me to pick up my medications :happydance: that call just made it seem so much closer <3 

I felt those cramps at the beginning as well right before my BFP....it's looking good on your end :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - I'll try the scooping tomorrow! Do you lay back down after putting it in or just go about your day? Just wondering if you have a lot of leakage by only putting it a little bit in?
> I'm wearing a panty liner today and it's helping with the itching.
> 
> So, how the heck are we going to make it for another 6 days?!?!?! Gahhhhh!!! :loopy:

I don't notice any major leakage -- maybe a little every now and then, but I think that's normal. Supposedly your body is still absorbing what it needs. I do see some residue come back on the outside of the applicator sometimes when I take it out, but I choose to believe that's the old stuff that was already in there...lol. :shrug: In general, I think you are supposed to walk around a little as the "friction" is supposed to help it get absorbed. So, I normally put it in and then go about my business as usual (except for these next couple of days where I'm going straight back to bed). My doctor has me taking it twice per day -- lucky me. :dohh: Good luck!

I'm only one day into the wait, and I'm already:wacko:!! Haha


----------



## Disneyfan88

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> So I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was bright red AF blood :cry: when I woke up, I realized I was cramping - felt just like AF cramps. This makes me NERVOUS!!!!!! But it didn't last long - only maybe 10 mins or so? :shrug:
> 
> I'm still hoping to make it until OTD without testing at home..... Officially 3dp5dt!!!
> 
> 3 days post transfer, it can't really be AF, can it? You're still in the implantation window... It sounds like implantation cramping, and I'm actually really excited for you!! I hope your OTD shows a BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> AF has arrived!! whoot whoot! lol....just have a small set back...because of my last miscarriage I actually had some placenta left in my uterus which caused a small infection....so I had to take Levoquin for 7 days...nurse said it should take care of it but before I can move forward with stimming I need to do another biopsy :-( a small set back....but nothing to bad. At least everything will be perfect in there for my next transfer <3
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO <3Click to expand...
> 
> Y
> Glad about AF, and sorry about the infection hon :hugs: Hope it disappears soon. When do you biopsy again?Click to expand...
> 
> I just received the call that my biopsy is next Friday at 10:45 in the morning :happydance: I also received the call from the pharmacy asking me to pick up my medications :happydance: that call just made it seem so much closer <3
> 
> I felt those cramps at the beginning as well right before my BFP....it's looking good on your end :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: You're that much closer!! :happydance:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Sorry ladies coming on for a bit of a moan!! Feeling rubbish! Feel AF type cramps on and off since transfer on tues, and every so often a shooting pain, maybe 3 times. I have felt sicky as well on and off since tues night. Was feeling so positive but now not so much! :cry:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hanawanabump said:


> Sorry ladies coming on for a bit of a moan!! Feeling rubbish! Feel AF type cramps on and off since transfer on tues, and every so often a shooting pain, maybe 3 times. I have felt sicky as well on and off since tues night. Was feeling so positive but now not so much! :cry:

Hang in there! I think you're still within the implantation window, and I've seen loads of ladies get their BFP after having cramps early on. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Disneyfan88 said:


> Hang in there! I think you're still within the implantation window, and I've seen loads of ladies get their BFP after having cramps early on. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Thanks Disney! Probably be ok tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Plex

Hana - I agree with Disney :D Also af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are pretty damn similar :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Anyone else hate pineapple and orange juice like sports drinks but are suffering it all the same for the ivf treatment? I feel icky but am persevering!! Will only be drinking the fresh pineapple juice till ET but will continue the sports drinks as long as i can lol xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Oh MeganScott - I hope it's implantation! I would hope it's too early for AF... I'm on a progesterone gel suppository and that will keep AF away anyway, I believe. I'll tell you though - that stuff after taking it for a week is NOT looking pretty!! I'm sure it's normal, but, er, um, it's starting to come out more now (probably because I have a weeks worth jammed up there!!) and some of it is pink tinged... I've read that it can irritate your cervix and cause this, so I'm just slightly worried instated of full blown batshit crazy. And it's making me itch a tad on the outside of my vajayjay.
> Oh the fun we are having!!!!!
> 
> Prayin - yay for AF!!!
> 
> I had that trouble using Crinone too! My first ivf cycle I was so worried it would leak out, I'd push it all the way in and then squeeze. Turns out, that was the wrong thing to do. For one, it irritates your cervix to the point of bleeding, and two: its absorbed b the walls of the vayjay so closer to the entry is actually better for absorption.... and also, better absorbed if ure walking around... I'd say don't worry about the leakage or clumps... It interacts with ur body chemically and you'll even see clumps in diff colors, don't worry about it... It's normal... It's an icky side effect but less painful than PIO shots I've heard! Just six more days to confirmation! Yayy hang in there hon it'll pass by!!Click to expand...

Thanks MeganScott! I'm definitely going to try not sticking it ALL the way in tomorrow. I did think I heard the nurse say that moving around and going about your normal business gets it going. The heat and stuff must make it absorb I guess!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hanawanabump said:


> Sorry ladies coming on for a bit of a moan!! Feeling rubbish! Feel AF type cramps on and off since transfer on tues, and every so often a shooting pain, maybe 3 times. I have felt sicky as well on and off since tues night. Was feeling so positive but now not so much! :cry:

Hana - I honestly felt like complete RUBBISH until today. My belly hurt so bad I was convinced I was super duper constipated. I kept getting these really sharp pains up high that made me literally double over in pain. I drank almost an entire bottle of prune juice plus a half a bottle of pear juice trying to get things "moving". Basically it all just gave me the WORST and STINKIEST gas I've ever had. Like, embarrassing gas. :blush:
I'm still not convinced my bowels are "normal" because of the progesterone, so I'm going to continue one GLASS of juice a day, but I honestly think I just felt like crap from the ET.
Like I said, I feel sooo much better today, I even squeezed into a pair of skinny jeans!
Hopefully tomorrow you will see improvement!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disneyfan88 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Disney - I'll try the scooping tomorrow! Do you lay back down after putting it in or just go about your day? Just wondering if you have a lot of leakage by only putting it a little bit in?
> I'm wearing a panty liner today and it's helping with the itching.
> 
> So, how the heck are we going to make it for another 6 days?!?!?! Gahhhhh!!! :loopy:
> 
> I don't notice any major leakage -- maybe a little every now and then, but I think that's normal. Supposedly your body is still absorbing what it needs. I do see some residue come back on the outside of the applicator sometimes when I take it out, but I choose to believe that's the old stuff that was already in there...lol. :shrug: In general, I think you are supposed to walk around a little as the "friction" is supposed to help it get absorbed. So, I normally put it in and then go about my business as usual (except for these next couple of days where I'm going straight back to bed). My doctor has me taking it twice per day -- lucky me. :dohh: Good luck!
> 
> I'm only one day into the wait, and I'm already:wacko:!! HahaClick to expand...

Twice a day!?!? Yuck! But, it is better than having to stick yourself in the rump with the POI! :dohh:


----------



## MeganScott

Plex said:


> Anyone else hate pineapple and orange juice like sports drinks but are suffering it all the same for the ivf treatment? I feel icky but am persevering!! Will only be drinking the fresh pineapple juice till ET but will continue the sports drinks as long as i can lol xx

I've suffered through the pineapple juice and brazil nuts ](*,), but never heard about sports drinks? Those help too? Which ones?


----------



## Plex

Im drinking the lucozade sport :( yuck!! well i suppose its ok if u like orange squash lol But ive also heard that gatorade helps too. Im taking it to try to help with possible symptoms of ohss, dont know if it will help or not but im willing to try ANYTHING :D xx


----------



## nlk

Sorry it's been so long since I posted in here. I'm quite behind everyone, so felt a bit weird. I'm starting stimming on Wednesday, though, so will be in here more often now :)

Disney, congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance:

hana, hopefully it's just embie getting comfy! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

plex, there is a red lucozade sport which is MUCH nicer than the orange one? I was planning on buying some of that, and drinking it as soon as I start stimming!


----------



## Samsfan

Gatorade- Is excellent for the water retention in the ovaries after ivf. After ER your ovaries are swollen. I read that Gatorade helps to remove the water from the body and at the same time it replenished and hydrates, which is necessary for implantation. So drink away!

OK ladies!!!!! How about this wait!!!!!!!! Awful!


----------



## Disneyfan88

nlk said:


> Sorry it's been so long since I posted in here. I'm quite behind everyone, so felt a bit weird. I'm starting stimming on Wednesday, though, so will be in here more often now :)
> 
> Disney, congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance:
> 
> hana, hopefully it's just embie getting comfy! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> plex, there is a red lucozade sport which is MUCH nicer than the orange one? I was planning on buying some of that, and drinking it as soon as I start stimming!

:happydance: Yay! The ball will definitely be rolling soon! :thumbup:



Samsfan said:


> OK ladies!!!!! How about this wait!!!!!!!! Awful!

One day in and I'm already beside myself! LOL


----------



## Samsfan

DisneyFan-- Me too!!!!! 2 days in and I can't wait for tomorrow and next week!


----------



## MeganScott

Update: So we had our appointment with the RE today, and he also performed a trial transfer and a saline sonogram... Everything looks fine in the uterus, he said. 

As for the hcg infusion before ET, he doesn't want to attempt it this cycle. He is of the opinion that it is still experimental and not entirely a proven practice. There is apparently a stream of belief among some REs that adding any liquid to the uterus along with embryos could actually interfere with implantation. He's not entirely sure it helps, so he wants to perform the first FET without it. He did indicate though, that if the FET didn't work, he would certainly want to try and experiment with something new / different that we haven't tried before, since conventional therapy would have failed until then. We've trusted him so far, and he has good reviews. We're not entirely sure what to do, still debating on whether we ought to insist he does the HCG thingy or do it his way...

We have five frozen snowbabies, and he also asked us to be prepared that there was an off chance that NONE of them would survive thaw!!! That's a terrifying thought!!! I don't want to lose ANY of the five we have frozen!! OMG does that really happen to anyone?? Now I'm going to be a nervous wreck right up until ET (which is probably going to be sometime in the last two weeks of November) because I won't know until THAT day morning at 11am about the thaw results :( Just when you think its going to get easier, it gets hard!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh MeganScott - :hugs: try not to focus on the negative (although I know it's hard!!!)... Wow, the end of November? Honestly, it will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Update: So we had our appointment with the RE today, and he also performed a trial transfer and a saline sonogram... Everything looks fine in the uterus, he said.
> 
> As for the hcg infusion before ET, he doesn't want to attempt it this cycle. He is of the opinion that it is still experimental and not entirely a proven practice. There is apparently a stream of belief among some REs that adding any liquid to the uterus along with embryos could actually interfere with implantation. He's not entirely sure it helps, so he wants to perform the first FET without it. He did indicate though, that if the FET didn't work, he would certainly want to try and experiment with something new / different that we haven't tried before, since conventional therapy would have failed until then. We've trusted him so far, and he has good reviews. We're not entirely sure what to do, still debating on whether we ought to insist he does the HCG thingy or do it his way...
> 
> We have five frozen snowbabies, and he also asked us to be prepared that there was an off chance that NONE of them would survive thaw!!! That's a terrifying thought!!! I don't want to lose ANY of the five we have frozen!! OMG does that really happen to anyone?? Now I'm going to be a nervous wreck right up until ET (which is probably going to be sometime in the last two weeks of November) because I won't know until THAT day morning at 11am about the thaw results :( Just when you think its going to get easier, it gets hard!

I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well and that your uterus is looking good. :thumbup: I completely understand the hesitation in trying something experimental. If I was in your situation, I'd probably go with the recommendation of your RE. I pretty much go with whatever my RE thinks is best (she's awesome), and regardless of the outcome, I at least feel that whatever we ended up doing was right for us. I do know that she's had success doing it for other patients, and for whatever reason, our last (fresh) transfer of a 5AA and a 4AA didn't work for us. Either way, I'll definitely keep you posted on the results of our transfer, which I'm praying works!

I had similar antsy feelings about the thaw of our embryo -- we only had 4 normal frozen ones (the abnormal ones are still frozen for the time being -- my doctor didn't want the lab messing around with our embryos any more than necessary). The thing that helped keep me a little sane was knowing that the lab was able to successfully thaw my two previously frozen embryos for the PGS biopsy and then refreeze them. Of course, one of those two that were refrozen is among our set of normal embryos (the one boy we have), and the thought of it not making a second thaw is scary. Try not to think about the "what-ifs" if you can. I'm sure your snow babies will do great! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Nlk - Ta hun! Really HATE orange juice :dohh: I have to drink it quick as I can only drink it icy cold lolol Will have to try the lucozade red if i can find it :thumbup: So glad ur starting on Wed its been a long waiting game for us both :hugs: xx

Megan - Gosh didnt know that none survivng the thaw would be a possibility :nope: really hope that isnt the case for you:hugs: Its good that you RE will try the HCG infusion if this next one fails, some dont want to try anything different at all. You have a long wait till your FET - do you have any plans for the rime inbetween then and now? I hope the time flies by for you :hugs: xx


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> Oh MeganScott - :hugs: try not to focus on the negative (although I know it's hard!!!)... Wow, the end of November? Honestly, it will be here before you know it!!

We are looking at another 5 weeks minimum, and there's no respite shots-wise, cos Lupron is daily injections in the belly, and Delestrogen will be intra-muscular twice a week, and once the progesterone starts, well PIO shots- intramuscular - DAILY!! ](*,)](*,)](*,) 

They've given me a schedule until November 17th, and if all goes according to plan until then, we are looking at ET a week after that, So the earliest is probably Monday / Tuesday of the following week, i.e. Nov 25/26 

(Sigh) Why wasn't I born "normal"? :nope:



Disneyfan88 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Update: So we had our appointment with the RE today, and he also performed a trial transfer and a saline sonogram... Everything looks fine in the uterus, he said.
> 
> As for the hcg infusion before ET, he doesn't want to attempt it this cycle. He is of the opinion that it is still experimental and not entirely a proven practice. There is apparently a stream of belief among some REs that adding any liquid to the uterus along with embryos could actually interfere with implantation. He's not entirely sure it helps, so he wants to perform the first FET without it. He did indicate though, that if the FET didn't work, he would certainly want to try and experiment with something new / different that we haven't tried before, since conventional therapy would have failed until then. We've trusted him so far, and he has good reviews. We're not entirely sure what to do, still debating on whether we ought to insist he does the HCG thingy or do it his way...
> 
> We have five frozen snowbabies, and he also asked us to be prepared that there was an off chance that NONE of them would survive thaw!!! That's a terrifying thought!!! I don't want to lose ANY of the five we have frozen!! OMG does that really happen to anyone?? Now I'm going to be a nervous wreck right up until ET (which is probably going to be sometime in the last two weeks of November) because I won't know until THAT day morning at 11am about the thaw results :( Just when you think its going to get easier, it gets hard!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well and that your uterus is looking good. :thumbup: I completely understand the hesitation in trying something experimental. If I was in your situation, I'd probably go with the recommendation of your RE. I pretty much go with whatever my RE thinks is best (she's awesome), and regardless of the outcome, I at least feel that whatever we ended up doing was right for us. I do know that she's had success doing it for other patients, and for whatever reason, our last (fresh) transfer of a 5AA and a 4AA didn't work for us. Either way, I'll definitely keep you posted on the results of our transfer, which I'm praying works!
> 
> I had similar antsy feelings about the thaw of our embryo -- we only had 4 normal frozen ones (the abnormal ones are still frozen for the time being -- my doctor didn't want the lab messing around with our embryos any more than necessary). The thing that helped keep me a little sane was knowing that the lab was able to successfully thaw my two previously frozen embryos for the PGS biopsy and then refreeze them. Of course, one of those two that were refrozen is among our set of normal embryos (the one boy we have), and the thought of it not making a second thaw is scary. Try not to think about the "what-ifs" if you can. I'm sure your snow babies will do great! :hugs:Click to expand...

You're lucky they did the PGS to check for chromosomal abnormality.. if I may ask, what was the additional cost for PGS? Was it covered by insurance?

I'm pretty sure our insurance doesn't cover it, and I know that IVF NJ does perform PGD but I'm not sure they have the facility for PGS? And I'm not sure if we can afford it either... :shrug:

I read their website and they've indicated that embies thawed cannot be refrozen, so im not entirely sure if its possible to do a PGS / PGD now that they're already frozen... its so complicated, isn't it? 



Plex said:


> Megan - Gosh didnt know that none survivng the thaw would be a possibility :nope: really hope that isnt the case for you:hugs: Its good that you RE will try the HCG infusion if this next one fails, some dont want to try anything different at all. You have a long wait till your FET - do you have any plans for the rime inbetween then and now? I hope the time flies by for you :hugs: xx

Thanks hon, its scary to think of the possibility that you'd be spending 6-7 weeks in preparing your uterus for FET and face the day with nothing to transfer!! 

Yeah, the RE says that each embie has a 90% chance of surviving thaw, and even though I've got 5 frozen, its theoretically and mathematically possible that NONE of them survive. :cry: 

He says its not likely that it would happen, but its possible, and that's beyond anyone's control :nope:

I have like atleast 5-6 weeks until ET. I'm wondering about acupuncture and if that will help...? I've also heard of fertility yoga (a school friend of mine went to fertility yoga classes in Chicago and conceived naturally at the end of her course, after almost 4 years of TTC) but I'm in Northern NJ and I have to do some research about what's close by and doable locally here...

Not sure how I'm going to keep busy until then... There is a lot of shots and monitoring in between, but I'm not so worried about that, cos' I've always had a thick cushy lining every time, 9.5 and thereabouts, WITHOUT all the focused effort on just the uterus readiness... I AM mortally afraid of the embies failing to survive thaw, that's where egg quality plays a role, and I don't feel so hot and confident about that anymore! :nope:


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm back with an update. We were informed by the embryologist that out of our 7 embryos, we had 1 A expanded blast, 2 B cavitating morulae (he said one was a B+), 1(can't remember the grade) that had a 20% chance of making it to freeze,and the other three had no chance of making it to freeze. He did mention that he fertilized out eggs late in the day, making this an "early" day 5 transfer. He felt confident that they would continue to grow. He recommended that we transfer the A and 2 Bs. The re came in and agreed. When the embryologist came back, he said our B+ had actually developed into an early blast and would now be rated an A! 

So I've now got 2 grade A blasts and a grade B morulae on board! OTD is Oct 21!


----------



## MeganScott

Lucie73821 said:


> I'm back with an update. We were informed by the embryologist that out of our 7 embryos, we had 1 A expanded blast, 2 B cavitating morulae (he said one was a B+), 1(can't remember the grade) that had a 20% chance of making it to freeze,and the other three had no chance of making it to freeze. He did mention that he fertilized out eggs late in the day, making this an "early" day 5 transfer. He felt confident that they would continue to grow. He recommended that we transfer the A and 2 Bs. The re came in and agreed. When the embryologist came back, he said our B+ had actually developed into an early blast and would now be rated an A!
> 
> So I've now got 2 grade A blasts and a grade B morulae on board! OTD is Oct 21!

That's a great development on the embies!! :thumbup:

9 days to OTD!! Sending vibes for a BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:



> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Oh MeganScott - :hugs: try not to focus on the negative (although I know it's hard!!!)... Wow, the end of November? Honestly, it will be here before you know it!!
> 
> We are looking at another 5 weeks minimum, and there's no respite shots-wise, cos Lupron is daily injections in the belly, and Delestrogen will be intra-muscular twice a week, and once the progesterone starts, well PIO shots- intramuscular - DAILY!! ](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> They've given me a schedule until November 17th, and if all goes according to plan until then, we are looking at ET a week after that, So the earliest is probably Monday / Tuesday of the following week, i.e. Nov 25/26
> 
> (Sigh) Why wasn't I born "normal"? :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> Update: So we had our appointment with the RE today, and he also performed a trial transfer and a saline sonogram... Everything looks fine in the uterus, he said.
> 
> As for the hcg infusion before ET, he doesn't want to attempt it this cycle. He is of the opinion that it is still experimental and not entirely a proven practice. There is apparently a stream of belief among some REs that adding any liquid to the uterus along with embryos could actually interfere with implantation. He's not entirely sure it helps, so he wants to perform the first FET without it. He did indicate though, that if the FET didn't work, he would certainly want to try and experiment with something new / different that we haven't tried before, since conventional therapy would have failed until then. We've trusted him so far, and he has good reviews. We're not entirely sure what to do, still debating on whether we ought to insist he does the HCG thingy or do it his way...
> 
> We have five frozen snowbabies, and he also asked us to be prepared that there was an off chance that NONE of them would survive thaw!!! That's a terrifying thought!!! I don't want to lose ANY of the five we have frozen!! OMG does that really happen to anyone?? Now I'm going to be a nervous wreck right up until ET (which is probably going to be sometime in the last two weeks of November) because I won't know until THAT day morning at 11am about the thaw results :( Just when you think its going to get easier, it gets hard!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well and that your uterus is looking good. :thumbup: I completely understand the hesitation in trying something experimental. If I was in your situation, I'd probably go with the recommendation of your RE. I pretty much go with whatever my RE thinks is best (she's awesome), and regardless of the outcome, I at least feel that whatever we ended up doing was right for us. I do know that she's had success doing it for other patients, and for whatever reason, our last (fresh) transfer of a 5AA and a 4AA didn't work for us. Either way, I'll definitely keep you posted on the results of our transfer, which I'm praying works!
> 
> I had similar antsy feelings about the thaw of our embryo -- we only had 4 normal frozen ones (the abnormal ones are still frozen for the time being -- my doctor didn't want the lab messing around with our embryos any more than necessary). The thing that helped keep me a little sane was knowing that the lab was able to successfully thaw my two previously frozen embryos for the PGS biopsy and then refreeze them. Of course, one of those two that were refrozen is among our set of normal embryos (the one boy we have), and the thought of it not making a second thaw is scary. Try not to think about the "what-ifs" if you can. I'm sure your snow babies will do great! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're lucky they did the PGS to check for chromosomal abnormality.. if I may ask, what was the additional cost for PGS? Was it covered by insurance?
> 
> I'm pretty sure our insurance doesn't cover it, and I know that IVF NJ does perform PGD but I'm not sure they have the facility for PGS? And I'm not sure if we can afford it either... :shrug:
> 
> I read their website and they've indicated that embies thawed cannot be refrozen, so im not entirely sure if its possible to do a PGS / PGD now that they're already frozen... its so complicated, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Megan - Gosh didnt know that none survivng the thaw would be a possibility :nope: really hope that isnt the case for you:hugs: Its good that you RE will try the HCG infusion if this next one fails, some dont want to try anything different at all. You have a long wait till your FET - do you have any plans for the rime inbetween then and now? I hope the time flies by for you :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, its scary to think of the possibility that you'd be spending 6-7 weeks in preparing your uterus for FET and face the day with nothing to transfer!!
> 
> Yeah, the RE says that each embie has a 90% chance of surviving thaw, and even though I've got 5 frozen, its theoretically and mathematically possible that NONE of them survive. :cry:
> 
> He says its not likely that it would happen, but its possible, and that's beyond anyone's control :nope:
> 
> I have like atleast 5-6 weeks until ET. I'm wondering about acupuncture and if that will help...? I've also heard of fertility yoga (a school friend of mine went to fertility yoga classes in Chicago and conceived naturally at the end of her course, after almost 4 years of TTC) but I'm in Northern NJ and I have to do some research about what's close by and doable locally here...
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to keep busy until then... There is a lot of shots and monitoring in between, but I'm not so worried about that, cos' I've always had a thick cushy lining every time, 9.5 and thereabouts, WITHOUT all the focused effort on just the uterus readiness... I AM mortally afraid of the embies failing to survive thaw, that's where egg quality plays a role, and I don't feel so hot and confident about that anymore! :nope:Click to expand...

The PGS was not cheap, and it wasn't covered by insurance. Excluding the lab fees for cryopreservation of our embryos (which we would have had to pay anyway), it cost us almost $4,500 -- $2,250 to the lab for the biopsy (they were going to charge me an extra $2,250 if our other two embryos survived to day 6 as that would have been "a second biopsy day"!), $1,850 to IVIGen in Southern California, where the biopsied cells were sent for analysis, and $375 to IVIGen for same day/overnight traportation and packing of the cells. If we wanted results next day (to attempt a fresh, day 6 transfer), that would have been another $300. I was very concerned about doing a thaw/biopsy/refreeze of our two previously frozen embryos, but my doctor was confident that the lab could do it without any problems as she's seen it done successfully so many times at that lab. I was worried about them until I received actual confirmation that they survived ok. It turns out that only one of them (the boy) is normal, and I'm still a little concerned about the next thaw, but I'm trying not to think about it too much as it's beyond my control now. That little guy is our next best graded embryo, so he's going in next, hopefully as child #2. :thumbup:

As for acupuncture, I started that the day I went in for my baseline appointment for IVF cycle #2. My RE recommends it, and everything I've read online indictated that it should help with implantation (and egg quality for those who don't have frozen embies). I sure hope it helps. I know that my lining and E2 levels have been great leading up to ET -- perhaps acupuncture has helped. My acupuncturist also put me on a recommended diet and has me practicing "Moxa", which involves waving a warm black Moxa stick over various strategic places on my body to help with uterine lining and now implantation.

I bought a fertility yoga DVD on Amazon several months ago. I admit I only did it for one cycle (on Clomid). It didn't work for me, but I didn't keep up with it afterward that cycle didn't work, either. The DVD got lots of great reviews from people who did get pregnant from it, and the convenience of being about to do it in your home is great. I'll look for the link if you want to take a look at it.

I know it's hard, but try not to think about your embies not surviving the thaw. I'm sure they will do great! :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> I'm back with an update. We were informed by the embryologist that out of our 7 embryos, we had 1 A expanded blast, 2 B cavitating morulae (he said one was a B+), 1(can't remember the grade) that had a 20% chance of making it to freeze,and the other three had no chance of making it to freeze. He did mention that he fertilized out eggs late in the day, making this an "early" day 5 transfer. He felt confident that they would continue to grow. He recommended that we transfer the A and 2 Bs. The re came in and agreed. When the embryologist came back, he said our B+ had actually developed into an early blast and would now be rated an A!
> 
> So I've now got 2 grade A blasts and a grade B morulae on board! OTD is Oct 21!

That's awesome!! Congrats! :happydance: Praying that you get a BFP from your wonderful embies! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Here's the link to the fertility yoga DVD on Amazon. Know ahead of time that it comes in a DVD "sleeve" rather than a professional looking case. It's not filmed in HD or anything like that, but it's easy to follow, and there are different sets according to where you are in your menstral cycle. I'm not sure which set(s) would be optimal for preparing for a FET (it's been a while since I've used the DVD), but I _think_ they have a website where that question may have been addressed. :shrug:

https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...1381602795&sr=8-1&keywords=Fertility+yoga+DVD


----------



## MeganScott

Disneyfan88 said:


> Here's the link to the fertility yoga DVD on Amazon. Know ahead of time that it comes in a DVD "sleeve" rather than a professional looking case. It's not filmed in HD or anything like that, but it's easy to follow, and there are different sets according to where you are in your menstral cycle. I'm not sure which set(s) would be optimal for preparing for a FET (it's been a while since I've used the DVD), but I _think_ they have a website where that question may have been addressed. :shrug:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...1381602795&sr=8-1&keywords=Fertility+yoga+DVD

Thanks Disney, I'm going to the link rightaway and see if I can order the DVD too... Will also look around for acupunturists / costs to see if I can incorporate that too in my preparation over the next 6 weeks. Thank you so much!! :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I forgot...here's our baby girl just before she was transferred on Thursday. She already started hatching when the picture was taken. <3


----------



## MeganScott

Disneyfan88 said:


> I forgot...here's our baby girl just before she was transferred on Thursday. She already started hatching when the picture was taken. <3

Oh wow!! She seems to be on track to connect with mommy!! :thumbup:

Excited for you!


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan- Awesome!!! She's so beautiful! That testing is so incredible. I didn't do it because from what understand when embies are a lower grade they may not survive. I'm so nervous that I didn't do the testing... It's like jumping in with my eyes closed. Smart thinking and so incredible how they can detect chromosomal abnormalities. I'm so nervous that I'm going to have issues. 

MeganScott- I totally believe in acupuncture. My egg improved slightly from my last cycle, and although I did not produce as many eggs, I did have the same result. I incorporated Vitamin D, Melatonin 3mg, Inisitol, Royal Jelly, COQ2... 

AFM- I have a such a headache all day today. I'm 3 days post transfer. I have sore breasts and feel so bloated... but I know that is the progesterone. I'm just wondering if the headache is normal



Disneyfan88 said:


> I forgot...here's our baby girl just before she was transferred on Thursday. She already started hatching when the picture was taken. <3


----------



## Samsfan

Lucie- Congrats!!!!!!! We have the same OTD date... fingers crossed!



Lucie73821 said:


> I'm back with an update. We were informed by the embryologist that out of our 7 embryos, we had 1 A expanded blast, 2 B cavitating morulae (he said one was a B+), 1(can't remember the grade) that had a 20% chance of making it to freeze,and the other three had no chance of making it to freeze. He did mention that he fertilized out eggs late in the day, making this an "early" day 5 transfer. He felt confident that they would continue to grow. He recommended that we transfer the A and 2 Bs. The re came in and agreed. When the embryologist came back, he said our B+ had actually developed into an early blast and would now be rated an A!
> 
> So I've now got 2 grade A blasts and a grade B morulae on board! OTD is Oct 21!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan - headache for me too... I slept all afternoon (soooo tired!!) and then woke up with a headache. I'm thinking it's just the stress of worrying though.... With no frosties, the thought of doing this all over again is daunting :'(
When are you going to test or are you waiting for the OTD?

Terrific news Lucie!!!

Disney - that's a fabulous looking baby!


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee- I'm wondering if its a reaction of coming off the stimulation meds... or is it hormones. I am going to test... I read with a 3dpt you can test on 6th day after transfer you can text and the hcg from the trigger shot will be out of the system. Have you read anything on headaches? are you going to test?

Don't stress.. I know that the thought of no frosties is daunting.. but think positive! This will work!



Chickadeedee said:


> Samsfan - headache for me too... I slept all afternoon (soooo tired!!) and then woke up with a headache. I'm thinking it's just the stress of worrying though.... With no frosties, the thought of doing this all over again is daunting :'(
> When are you going to test or are you waiting for the OTD?
> 
> Terrific news Lucie!!!
> 
> Disney - that's a fabulous looking baby!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies!! :hugs:

Samsfan, I'm sure that your little ones are great! I hope that the headache subsides soon. I've heard of other ladies getting headaches and going on to get their BFPs, so hopefully it's a good sign. :hugs:

Chickadeedee, same for you, too. I hope that the headaches go away soon. I know that it's hard knowing that you don't have any frozen embies, but try to hang on to your hope and concentrate your positive thoughts on nourishment and implantation. Hang in there. :hugs:

I think I'm going to leave the confines of the master bedroom tomorrow (Sunday). I'm going :wacko: by staying in bed so much. You'd think I'd take advantage of the opportunity to nap, but I keep finding things to watch on TV or read on my ipad. :shrug:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Since up my trigger was 10/1, I doubt there is anything left in my system for hormones....except for the lovely Crinone/progesterone!!!

Ok, someone needs to test!!!! I'm too nervous, plus I don't have any in the house.
I'm just scared if it's a BFN tomorrow at 6dp5dt then there is NO way it will be a BFP on OTD (9dp5dt).

I keep flip flopping between YES, I know this worked, it has to have worked and NOPE, there is no way it worked. Nothing has EVER come easy to me so I just can't fathom for once that something actually worked (NOT insinuating that IVF or infertility of any type is easy, just the fact that it might work on the first try...)

So sorry, I'm a head trip all the time. Gah, 4 days!! I can do it!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Chickadee I tested at 7dp5dt and got a blatant positive. 

Just sayin. Haha. Good luck xx


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan said:


> MeganScott- I totally believe in acupuncture. My egg improved slightly from my last cycle, and although I did not produce as many eggs, I did have the same result. I incorporated Vitamin D, Melatonin 3mg, Inisitol, Royal Jelly, COQ2...
> 
> AFM- I have a such a headache all day today. I'm 3 days post transfer. I have sore breasts and feel so bloated... but I know that is the progesterone. I'm just wondering if the headache is normal

I tried the Royal Jelly and the nurses made me stop it, saying "nothing herbal" plus it gave me nasty headaches! DH takes it now, to assist with sperm quality in case we ever need to go for a fresh cycle next year...

The other stuff you incorporated, I've never heard of, like the Melatonin, Inisitol, COQ2 (I've heard of COQ10) so if these are not a part of my prenatal vitamins, should I be taking those too? Are they for egg quality or for implantation? 

IVF NJ has their own acupuncture therapist, so I'm going to speak with them Monday and definitely arrange for acupuncture on the day of ET... They said you should have once or twice a week, starting atleast a month before ET, did you have multiple sessions or just the day of ET?

On another note ladies: I just want to say thank you to each and every one of you! Your support and the information you share is incredible, and being away from a family on our own, this helps me maintain my sanity when I'm feeling confused / low. I feel blessed. Thank you and I love you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Since up my trigger was 10/1, I doubt there is anything left in my system for hormones....except for the lovely Crinone/progesterone!!!
> 
> Ok, someone needs to test!!!! I'm too nervous, plus I don't have any in the house.
> I'm just scared if it's a BFN tomorrow at 6dp5dt then there is NO way it will be a BFP on OTD (9dp5dt).
> 
> I keep flip flopping between YES, I know this worked, it has to have worked and NOPE, there is no way it worked. Nothing has EVER come easy to me so I just can't fathom for once that something actually worked (NOT insinuating that IVF or infertility of any type is easy, just the fact that it might work on the first try...)
> 
> So sorry, I'm a head trip all the time. Gah, 4 days!! I can do it!!!

I know what you mean. 2+ years and I still don't know what it's like to see a BFP on a pregnancy test. :nope: That said, we'll get each other through this. Hang in there! :hugs:



4magpies said:


> Chickadee I tested at 7dp5dt and got a blatant positive.
> 
> Just sayin. Haha. Good luck xx

Peer pressure! Haha. How are you feeling?



MeganScott said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> MeganScott- I totally believe in acupuncture. My egg improved slightly from my last cycle, and although I did not produce as many eggs, I did have the same result. I incorporated Vitamin D, Melatonin 3mg, Inisitol, Royal Jelly, COQ2...
> 
> AFM- I have a such a headache all day today. I'm 3 days post transfer. I have sore breasts and feel so bloated... but I know that is the progesterone. I'm just wondering if the headache is normal
> 
> I tried the Royal Jelly and the nurses made me stop it, saying "nothing herbal" plus it gave me nasty headaches! DH takes it now, to assist with sperm quality in case we ever need to go for a fresh cycle next year...
> 
> The other stuff you incorporated, I've never heard of, like the Melatonin, Inisitol, COQ2 (I've heard of COQ10) so if these are not a part of my prenatal vitamins, should I be taking those too? Are they for egg quality or for implantation?
> 
> IVF NJ has their own acupuncture therapist, so I'm going to speak with them Monday and definitely arrange for acupuncture on the day of ET... They said you should have once or twice a week, starting atleast a month before ET, did you have multiple sessions or just the day of ET?
> 
> On another note ladies: I just want to say thank you to each and every one of you! Your support and the information you share is incredible, and being away from a family on our own, this helps me maintain my sanity when I'm feeling confused / low. I feel blessed. Thank you and I love you all!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I did acupuncture 1-2 times per week leading up to FET. I'm actually going again tomorrow -- hopefully it's because they think it will actually help and not because they want more money. I bought the 10 session package after i used the 5 sessions that my insurance will cover this year to get an extra free one, so I suppose I have 3 more to use anyway. The place I go to is connected to the lab that my doctor uses to perform all of her ER/ET procedures (it's a well known IVF facility, but she has her own practice nearby -- she's simply amazing). It's almost an hour from home, though.

As for the supplements, everything that my doctor and the acupuncturist recommended was taken prior to ER and subsequently stopped. I was on (let's see if I can remember) Total Fertility vitamins, Resvoxitrol, Melatonin, DHEA, Royal Jelly, CoQ10, and something else that I can't remember. All of those with the exception of the Total Fertility stopped with ER (TF stopped when I ran out, and I switched back to my prenatals). I was also on (and continue to take) vitamin D as I was vitamin D deficient when my RE tested me in April (I'm "maintaining good levels" now with the vitamins). My RE says that studies have shown a link between autism (I think it was autism) and vitamin D deficiency, and vitamin D can also impact fertility, so she feels it's important to get enough.

I'm also extremely grateful for the support of you ladies here! It helps to be able to discuss things with others who know and understand what we are going through. :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

*Disney* what a wonderful pic of your hatching embryo! One of mine was just starting to hatch but it wasn't that advanced!!

*Chickadee* hang in there, there's a good chance this has worked! I don't have any frosties either, so I'm very likely to be doing IVF again in the future even if this one works because we'd like to have 2 kids (unless I get twins this time haha!)

I'm 5dp5dt today and tested early, but unfortunately got BFN. I know it's a little early but I felt so hopeful! Getting really scared now, only 4 more days before I know for sure. Hello to all the other ladies and hope all you PUPOs are doing well!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish said:


> *Disney* what a wonderful pic of your hatching embryo! One of mine was just starting to hatch but it wasn't that advanced!!
> 
> *Chickadee* hang in there, there's a good chance this has worked! I don't have any frosties either, so I'm very likely to be doing IVF again in the future even if this one works because we'd like to have 2 kids (unless I get twins this time haha!)
> 
> I'm 5dp5dt today and tested early, but unfortunately got BFN. I know it's a little early but I felt so hopeful! Getting really scared now, only 4 more days before I know for sure. Hello to all the other ladies and hope all you PUPOs are doing well!

Thanks, Goldfish! :hugs: Sorry about the BFN today. I think it's still early and that there is still lots of hope for you to get that BFP! :hugs:

I'm 3dp5dt, and I'm not feeling any symptoms at all (not even from the progesterone). I'm choosing to go with the idea that it's still too early and am continuing to stay positive. Friday seems like it's forever away! :wacko:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Goldfish - sorry about the BFN. It is still early - I stalk a site that shows what happens by day and it says that day 6 is when hCG starts to enter your system. Are you going to continue to test or wait it out?

Disney - not really having symptoms here either - other than I'm tired a lot more... BUT, I've been staying up later than normal watching baseball, plus I gave up caffeinated coffee a week ago (not that I drank that much to begin with....). My boobs still hurt but again, that's the progesterone I think.
Ok, we'll get through this together!!! 

4magpies - ahhhhhhh, the pressure!!! Honestly, 7dpt will put me at Tuesday. I figure if I can make it till tuesday, then I can make it until Thurs!

MeganScott - I feel as you do - so thankful for this group xoxoxo


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - not really having symptoms here either - other than I'm tired a lot more... BUT, I've been staying up later than normal watching baseball, plus I gave up caffeinated coffee a week ago (not that I drank that much to begin with....). My boobs still hurt but again, that's the progesterone I think.
> Ok, we'll get through this together!!!

I've been staying up later, too. My baseball team didn't make it to the playoffs this year. :nope: Who are you rooting for? 

Pinterest has been occupying much of my attention for the past 24 hours or so. I've resisted the temptation to go there until now. Oh -- the desserts I'm dying to make for Christmas! LOL. There are tons of cute baby gift/baby shower ideas on there, too.

I really need to stay off of Etsy, too. I keep finding baby things that I want to buy.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good thank you Disney fan just counting down till my next scan. 

Chickadee my clinic wanted me to wait till 16dpt!! Ouch! 


And as for supplements I took coq10, royal jelly, omega 3 and selenium. I stopped them all after EC. I have really bad PCOS so was concerned about quality and I'm glad I took them now as we only got one day 5 blast!


----------



## Chickadeedee

We are Red Sox Nation!!!

Pinterest - I've had a secret baby board since they first allowed secret boards!! So hard - I want to delete it sometimes :'( 

I've never been on Etsy.... Just what I need - a new obsession!!


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> We are Red Sox Nation!!!
> 
> Pinterest - I've had a secret baby board since they first allowed secret boards!! So hard - I want to delete it sometimes :'(
> 
> I've never been on Etsy.... Just what I need - a new obsession!!

Red Sox, Patriots and Celtics fans - DH and me. Watching the Pats play the Saints right now. Talking about obsession, I have a systematic Excel file with Baby names I like, Boy names, Girl names, Boy twin names (must match and coordinate) Girl twin names (Ditto), Boy-Girl twin names (Lol... you get the picture). I've planned out the baby's room, picked up decals I want to transform the second bedroom to a nursery... baby-proofing the house... :dohh:


----------



## Disneyfan88

4magpies said:


> I'm good thank you Disney fan just counting down till my next scan.
> 
> Chickadee my clinic wanted me to wait till 16dpt!! Ouch!
> 
> 
> And as for supplements I took coq10, royal jelly, omega 3 and selenium. I stopped them all after EC. I have really bad PCOS so was concerned about quality and I'm glad I took them now as we only got one day 5 blast!

Your next scan will be here before you know it! :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> We are Red Sox Nation!!!
> 
> Pinterest - I've had a secret baby board since they first allowed secret boards!! So hard - I want to delete it sometimes :'(
> 
> I've never been on Etsy.... Just what I need - a new obsession!!

Ooooh - I heard last night's game was a nail biter! Sorry about the outcome of that one. Good luck tonight! We're Giants people in my house. It's killing me to see the Dodgers in the playoffs. :dohh: I'm not a Cardinals fan, but I'm rooting for them to eliminate the Dodgers. :haha: We gotta do better next year.


----------



## Goldfish

*Disney* thanks, we can't win can we - no symptoms and we worry, symptoms and we worry! TWW is so nervewracking!

*Chickadee* yeah I think I've seen that site as well, but I'd read lots of stories of people who got BFPs at 5dp5dt, and I couldn't wait anymore! 

*4magpies* good to see some success from a single blast transfer :)

*Meganscott* OMG you are so organised! I'm afraid to jinx myself and haven't done anything like that! The only thing I've done is occasionally think about baby names, haha!

I forgot to mention earlier that last night I had a dream that I got a positive on a pregnancy test, that's probably why I was so keen to test when I woke up this morning! Unfortunately I saw a little pink/red blood earlier when I wiped, and now it's turned into what I'd call light bleeding (more than spotting) - not sure whether to be excited or worried.


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> We are Red Sox Nation!!!
> 
> Pinterest - I've had a secret baby board since they first allowed secret boards!! So hard - I want to delete it sometimes :'(
> 
> I've never been on Etsy.... Just what I need - a new obsession!!
> 
> Red Sox, Patriots and Celtics fans - DH and me. Watching the Pats play the Saints right now. Talking about obsession, I have a systematic Excel file with Baby names I like, Boy names, Girl names, Boy twin names (must match and coordinate) Girl twin names (Ditto), Boy-Girl twin names (Lol... you get the picture). I've planned out the baby's room, picked up decals I want to transform the second bedroom to a nursery... baby-proofing the house... :dohh:Click to expand...

I missed your post while I was replying earlier. I have a short list of boy names that I plan to use on the next embryo if we're lucky, and a longer list of girl names that I like (we have 3 chances at a girl). DH is fond of one and has been jokingly referring to our embie by that name. I've even gone as far as thinking about middle names. :dohh: I also used an app on my ipad to plan out the placement of the nursery furniture on Thursday & Friday. I don't know if I should be embarrassed or proud to admit all of the baby stuff we already have stored in our house or on order. I think I need help! :haha: I really hope I'm not jinxing myself.



Goldfish said:


> *Disney* thanks, we can't win can we - no symptoms and we worry, symptoms and we worry! TWW is so nervewracking!
> 
> *Chickadee* yeah I think I've seen that site as well, but I'd read lots of stories of people who got BFPs at 5dp5dt, and I couldn't wait anymore!
> 
> *4magpies* good to see some success from a single blast transfer :)
> 
> *Meganscott* OMG you are so organised! I'm afraid to jinx myself and haven't done anything like that! The only thing I've done is occasionally think about baby names, haha!
> 
> I forgot to mention earlier that last night I had a dream that I got a positive on a pregnancy test, that's probably why I was so keen to test when I woke up this morning! Unfortunately I saw a little pink/red blood earlier when I wiped, and now it's turned into what I'd call light bleeding (more than spotting) - not sure whether to be excited or worried.

Totally! I've done so many things to help things along with this transfer that I feel like it's just _got_ to work this time. [-o&lt; I'm trying to keep my mind busy and stay positive. I'm feeling like your spotting is a good sign. :dust:


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi ladies. Just wanted to check in and let ya'll know that DH and I made it back to the US, but our LO did not make it. I miscarried on-board the boat late Thursday night this last week. The whole miscarriage took only about 2 hours and our baby boy was born in his little sac, still attached to his placenta. He is so, so, so tiny, only an inch long, but absolutely beautiful. Every little part is there- even his teeny tiny finger and toes are perfect.

I'm an incredible mess right now, but I'm going to at least be the best mommy I can be to our little guy in how things are handled. We're having him cremated this week and placed in a necklace urn. We're also hoping to get a tiny plot in the same cemetery my grandparents are buried in- not to bury him, but just to put a memorial stone somewhere.

Anyway, that's all the news. I hope everyone is doing well. <3


----------



## MeganScott

bunyhuny said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to check in and let ya'll know that DH and I made it back to the US, but our LO did not make it. I miscarried on-board the boat late Thursday night this last week. The whole miscarriage took only about 2 hours and our baby boy was born in his little sac, still attached to his placenta. He is so, so, so tiny, only an inch long, but absolutely beautiful. Every little part is there- even his teeny tiny finger and toes are perfect.
> 
> I'm an incredible mess right now, but I'm going to at least be the best mommy I can be to our little guy in how things are handled. We're having him cremated this week and placed in a necklace urn. We're also hoping to get a tiny plot in the same cemetery my grandparents are buried in- not to bury him, but just to put a memorial stone somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, that's all the news. I hope everyone is doing well. <3

I am so sorry to hear that Buny! You wrote it beautifully, born to the angels for sure... 

Take care of yourself... praying for your family and your Little One...


----------



## MeganScott

Disneyfan88 said:


> I missed your post while I was replying earlier. I have a short list of boy names that I plan to use on the next embryo if we're lucky, and a longer list of girl names that I like (we have 3 chances at a girl). DH is fond of one and has been jokingly referring to our embie by that name. I've even gone as far as thinking about middle names. :dohh: I also used an app on my ipad to plan out the placement of the nursery furniture on Thursday & Friday. I don't know if I should be embarrassed or proud to admit all of the baby stuff we already have stored in our house or on order. I think I need help! :haha: I really hope I'm not jinxing myself.

Well, DH keeps telling me not to plan and flips out if he ever catches me doing baby stuff... He thinks that might jinx it, but I can't help myself! 

But its certainly reassuring to know I'm not the only one in this place...


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry Buny. :hugs: I think your plans for your lo are beautiful.


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to check in and let ya'll know that DH and I made it back to the US, but our LO did not make it. I miscarried on-board the boat late Thursday night this last week. The whole miscarriage took only about 2 hours and our baby boy was born in his little sac, still attached to his placenta. He is so, so, so tiny, only an inch long, but absolutely beautiful. Every little part is there- even his teeny tiny finger and toes are perfect.
> 
> I'm an incredible mess right now, but I'm going to at least be the best mommy I can be to our little guy in how things are handled. We're having him cremated this week and placed in a necklace urn. We're also hoping to get a tiny plot in the same cemetery my grandparents are buried in- not to bury him, but just to put a memorial stone somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, that's all the news. I hope everyone is doing well. <3

I'm so sorry, Buny. Keeping you, your DH, and your beautiful little boy in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Buny - So sorry :hugs:. Those are beautiful plans and you are wonderful mother.


----------



## Katielbkr

I have my loupron eval tomorrow morning. I am very nervous.. Just need to hear everything is okay and you can start stims Thursday!


----------



## Samsfan

Headaches have subsided. Today I went for a long walk and did a lot of errands. I'm feeling guilty as I see some haven't left their beds. Ugghh.. am I putting my IVF at danger... I keep reading conflicting articles.




Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks, ladies!! :hugs:
> 
> Samsfan, I'm sure that your little ones are great! I hope that the headache subsides soon. I've heard of other ladies getting headaches and going on to get their BFPs, so hopefully it's a good sign. :hugs:
> 
> Chickadeedee, same for you, too. I hope that the headaches go away soon. I know that it's hard knowing that you don't have any frozen embies, but try to hang on to your hope and concentrate your positive thoughts on nourishment and implantation. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm going to leave the confines of the master bedroom tomorrow (Sunday). I'm going :wacko: by staying in bed so much. You'd think I'd take advantage of the opportunity to nap, but I keep finding things to watch on TV or read on my ipad. :shrug:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> I have my loupron eval tomorrow morning. I am very nervous.. Just need to hear everything is okay and you can start stims Thursday!

Good luck!!



Samsfan said:


> Headaches have subsided. Today I went for a long walk and did a lot of errands. I'm feeling guilty as I see some haven't left their beds. Ugghh.. am I putting my IVF at danger... I keep reading conflicting articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies!! :hugs:
> 
> Samsfan, I'm sure that your little ones are great! I hope that the headache subsides soon. I've heard of other ladies getting headaches and going on to get their BFPs, so hopefully it's a good sign. :hugs:
> 
> Chickadeedee, same for you, too. I hope that the headaches go away soon. I know that it's hard knowing that you don't have any frozen embies, but try to hang on to your hope and concentrate your positive thoughts on nourishment and implantation. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm going to leave the confines of the master bedroom tomorrow (Sunday). I'm going :wacko: by staying in bed so much. You'd think I'd take advantage of the opportunity to nap, but I keep finding things to watch on TV or read on my ipad. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm glad the headaches have stopped. I've read conflicting things about bed rest. I'm sure that you're good with what you did. If anything, I'm concerned that I spent too much time laying around this weekend -- my legs are stiff. :dohh: I keep getting up to walk around the kitchen and living room.

Still no symptoms of any sort on my end. :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so so sorry buny xxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

So sorry buny, keeping you and your family in my prayers!! Xx


----------



## Samsfan

Buny. Keeping you in my prayers. 

AFM. Its too early to test right? I cant take the wait.


----------



## adroplet

I have my lining eval appt in a couple of hours. I'm very nervous since it thinned out the last appt. That's never happened before.
I hope everyone is doing well and staying positive.:thumbup:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan said:


> Buny. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> AFM. Its too early to test right? I cant take the wait.


Samsfan - you are 5dpt right? I've seen a lot of women get positives that early. I read that hCG starts to enter your system at 6dpt though, so who knows? :shrug: remind me again when your OTD is?

I've been peeing on my leftover OPK's from before we knew we'd do IVF. It helps with the urge to pee on something, with no possible chance of actually telling me anything. Yes, I need help :haha: once I get my BFP I'm probably going to clean out the drugstore of every pregnancy test they make and pee on them all just to feel what it's like to get a BFP on a regular pregnancy test. :blush:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Buny - I am so sorry to hear about your LO... Thoughts are with you.. Xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Buny - My prayers are with you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee- I have to confess,..... I did it... Im embarrassed to say I did:blush: It was negative.... except.. it was one of the internet slim stick and under that strip by the end was another line... I'm confused...:shrug: It is too early...but I wanted to confirm that all the hcg was out of my system:winkwink: My OTD date is October 21st....7 more days!!!!! I don't have a good feeling about this. I have all the symptoms, but I know its the progesterone from my last try.:wacko::wacko: I am 5 dpt


[/I][/I]



Chickadeedee said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Buny. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> AFM. Its too early to test right? I cant take the wait.
> 
> 
> Samsfan - you are 5dpt right? I've seen a lot of women get positives that early. I read that hCG starts to enter your system at 6dpt though, so who knows? :shrug: remind me again when your OTD is?
> 
> I've been peeing on my leftover OPK's from before we knew we'd do IVF. It helps with the urge to pee on something, with no possible chance of actually telling me anything. Yes, I need help :haha: once I get my BFP I'm probably going to clean out the drugstore of every pregnancy test they make and pee on them all just to feel what it's like to get a BFP on a regular pregnancy test. :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## pleasant

Hi Ladies, 

Started my IVF injections last week, doing my first scan on Wednesday. 
This is my first round of IVF and hopefully the last. We have been TTC for 14 months now and I have PCOS, Endo and had a cyst that was removed 6 months ago. Hubby has low Sperm count and low mobility.

I am not sure what to expect, have been told by Dr to drink at least 3L of water a day and to avoid all antihistamine, anti-inflam and no aspirin. No coffee or tea or even flavored water. I am not a big fan of water so this is punishment for me. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated seeing as I am so scared I do something wrong...


----------



## Chickadeedee

So are you going to test every day now???
I broke down and bought some... Please tell me it's a terrible idea at 6dp5dt and using perhaps third morning urine!?



Samsfan said:


> Chickadee- I have to confess,..... I did it... Im embarrassed to say I did:blush: It was negative.... except.. it was one of the internet slim stick and under that strip by the end was another line... I'm confused...:shrug: It is too early...but I wanted to confirm that all the hcg was out of my system:winkwink: My OTD date is October 21st....7 more days!!!!! I don't have a good feeling about this. I have all the symptoms, but I know its the progesterone from my last try.:wacko::wacko: I am 5 dpt
> 
> 
> [/I][/I]
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Buny. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> AFM. Its too early to test right? I cant take the wait.
> 
> 
> Samsfan - you are 5dpt right? I've seen a lot of women get positives that early. I read that hCG starts to enter your system at 6dpt though, so who knows? :shrug: remind me again when your OTD is?
> 
> I've been peeing on my leftover OPK's from before we knew we'd do IVF. It helps with the urge to pee on something, with no possible chance of actually telling me anything. Yes, I need help :haha: once I get my BFP I'm probably going to clean out the drugstore of every pregnancy test they make and pee on them all just to feel what it's like to get a BFP on a regular pregnancy test. :blush:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Samsfan

It is not as bad for you since your are 5dt. You are actually farther along than I am... You can start to test tomorrow...I'm 3dt... I'm so dumb. :wacko: I'm not testing until Tuesday... Does anyone have any idea was that line was underneath the white strip where you hold it.


This is very helpful

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer 



Chickadeedee said:


> So are you going to test every day now???
> I broke down and bought some... Please tell me it's a terrible idea at 6dp5dt and using perhaps third morning urine!?
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Chickadee- I have to confess,..... I did it... Im embarrassed to say I did:blush: It was negative.... except.. it was one of the internet slim stick and under that strip by the end was another line... I'm confused...:shrug: It is too early...but I wanted to confirm that all the hcg was out of my system:winkwink: My OTD date is October 21st....7 more days!!!!! I don't have a good feeling about this. I have all the symptoms, but I know its the progesterone from my last try.:wacko::wacko: I am 5 dpt
> 
> 
> [/I][/I]
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Buny. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> AFM. Its too early to test right? I cant take the wait.
> 
> 
> Samsfan - you are 5dpt right? I've seen a lot of women get positives that early. I read that hCG starts to enter your system at 6dpt though, so who knows? :shrug: remind me again when your OTD is?
> 
> I've been peeing on my leftover OPK's from before we knew we'd do IVF. It helps with the urge to pee on something, with no possible chance of actually telling me anything. Yes, I need help :haha: once I get my BFP I'm probably going to clean out the drugstore of every pregnancy test they make and pee on them all just to feel what it's like to get a BFP on a regular pregnancy test. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Chickadeedee

I caved and tested. BFN. So much for that! I think I'm to stunned to cry. I had really high hopes.


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> I caved and tested. BFN. So much for that! I think I'm to stunned to cry. I had really high hopes.

Don't be disappointed puh-lease!!!!! :hugs:

For one, just because its supposed to okay to test at 6dp5dt doesn't mean your body will respond the same way... it could easily be a False Negative because your body takes longer or responds slower to the rising HCG levels... 

Plus third urine of the day is diluted too, and the test maybe found it difficult to detect such minute quantities of HCG...

You still have 3 more days to OTD... Be positive hon..!!! :flower:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat


----------



## MeganScott

Hanawanabump said:


> Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat

What happened Hana? You started bleeding?


----------



## Hanawanabump

MeganScott said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat
> 
> What happened Hana? You started bleeding?Click to expand...

Yeah I've had AF pains since transfer tues, brown spotting fri night, red spotting sun am and this morning, and I've just come home from work to what looks like start of period, a lot heavier than spotting. :nope:


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry just crashing in here , Hana - what dpo are you

Both my last cycles il came on far too early !! 

I have been given stringer lp support this time c


----------



## Hanawanabump

bettybee1 said:


> Sorry just crashing in here g, Hana - what dpo are you
> 
> Both my last cycles il came on far too early !!
> 
> I have been given stringer lp support this time c

My et was tues so I think if you count it from day after I'm 6dp 5dt.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh Hana -that stinks!!! Can you call your doctors office? Maybe they can up your dose of progesterone?

AFM - I broke down and told DH that I tested and it was negative. He was upset because he wanted me to wait until the blood test. He thinks it's way too early. He still has hope! And if it doesn't work, he said well, we'll just do it again as soon as we can! So I am feeling a bit better now about things.


----------



## Hanawanabump

Chickadeedee said:


> Oh Hana -that stinks!!! Can you call your doctors office? Maybe they can up your dose of progesterone?
> 
> AFM - I broke down and told DH that I tested and it was negative. He was upset because he wanted me to wait until the blood test. He thinks it's way too early. He still has hope! And if it doesn't work, he said well, we'll just do it again as soon as we can! So I am feeling a bit better now about things.

I called them this morning, she said nothing they can do, still test sat and let them know. 

That's good, my dh has been so positive all week but you know your own body don't you. Your still not out yet, wait till otd, hopefully you'll get a nice surprise!! Xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

MeganScott said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested. BFN. So much for that! I think I'm to stunned to cry. I had really high hopes.
> 
> Don't be disappointed puh-lease!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> For one, just because its supposed to okay to test at 6dp5dt doesn't mean your body will respond the same way... it could easily be a False Negative because your body takes longer or responds slower to the rising HCG levels...
> 
> Plus third urine of the day is diluted too, and the test maybe found it difficult to detect such minute quantities of HCG...
> 
> You still have 3 more days to OTD... Be positive hon..!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Megan - just a note to say Thank You for being such an amazing cheerleader <3


----------



## bettybee1

What test did you use chick ? 



Hana- sorry af has come so soon if it is that what lp meds are you on ? Is this your 1st ivf ? X


----------



## Chickadeedee

Betty - I used one of those clearblue digi's that tell how many weeks you supposedly are. They are new in the US and I've always been green with envy seeing them posted so I jumped at the chance to buy one..


----------



## bettybee1

They are 25mlu I know frer are abit more sensitive :) hugs your not out yet !!!! X


----------



## Chickadeedee

I learned my lesson and won't be testing again. I want to hang on to a possible positive for as long as possible...


----------



## Goldfish

*Bunyhuny* oh no, I'm so sorry to read about your little one!! You sound so amazingly calm!
*Samsfan* I think it's good to walk around a little (nothing too strenuous) after transfer as it's supposed to increase blood flow! You're still got days to go, so you're still in it!
*chickadee* Ok since you asked: it's a bad idea to use third morning urine! there's still a few more days so hang in there, it could still happen!
*Hanawana* oh no sorry to hear that!!
*Pleasant* and the other ladies starting - good luck to you all!

AFM, my light bleeding from last night got worse and feels like AF. I'm still bleeding now and the longer i bleed the less hopeful i am. I can't really believe this is AF though?! I'm only 6dp5dt today and the nurse said to wait a few days to test, and to keep using the progesterone just in case. I'm not ready for this to be over yet!!


----------



## MeganScott

Hanawanabump said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat
> 
> What happened Hana? You started bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've had AF pains since transfer tues, brown spotting fri night, red spotting sun am and this morning, and I've just come home from work to what looks like start of period, a lot heavier than spotting. :nope:Click to expand...

Hana, even if it feels like AF is here, and you're bleeding, I still have hope for you hon :flower:

A) Its too soon after transfer to be AF

B) Many women are known to actually BLEED and not just spot at the time of implantation, this sounds more like implantation bleed than AF. 

Did you have any struggle at the time of transfer? (I have an oddly positioned uterus, and my RE has to hit a bump when he inserts the catheter for transfer, which invariably causes a lot of cramping and heavy spotting post ET too)

What form of progesterone are you on? Crinone and similar vaginal suppositories irritate the cervix, and are known to cause bleeding and colored messy clumps too! Could it possibly be that?

Don't lose hope hon, I've read and been told by my RE's office that its very common for IVF'ers to bleed inspite of BFPs !!! 

It ain't over till its over !! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

All great points Megan!!!!

As for me, I've been catching up on old TV shows on Netflix and my current obsession is Greys Anatomy. Just watched an episode from season two I think and HOLY UGLY CRY BATMAN!!! This is exactly the reason I DVR'd the last Glee episode and haven't watched it yet... I'm afraid of my ugly cry face!!


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> I learned my lesson and won't be testing again. I want to hang on to a possible positive for as long as possible...




Chickadeedee said:


> Megan - just a note to say Thank You for being such an amazing cheerleader <3

You're welcome Chickadeedee, :hugs: and I'm glad you're going to hold off from the POAS testing, because False positives/negatives can really drive you nuts! I'm cheering to hear your BFP results in 3 days!! :flower:




Goldfish said:


> AFM, my light bleeding from last night got worse and feels like AF. I'm still bleeding now and the longer i bleed the less hopeful i am. I can't really believe this is AF though?! I'm only 6dp5dt today and the nurse said to wait a few days to test, and to keep using the progesterone just in case. I'm not ready for this to be over yet!!

Goldfish, I'd say ditto here, from my post for Hana... IVF'ers are known to bleed despite BFPs. 6dp5dt is just too soon to be AF IMO.

Stay positive hon... its not over yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Thanks *meganscott*, I'll try to stay positive. As you say it's not over yet!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> I have my lining eval appt in a couple of hours. I'm very nervous since it thinned out the last appt. That's never happened before.
> I hope everyone is doing well and staying positive.:thumbup:

How did you lining check go today? I hope that things are progressing nicely. :hugs:



pleasant said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started my IVF injections last week, doing my first scan on Wednesday.
> This is my first round of IVF and hopefully the last. We have been TTC for 14 months now and I have PCOS, Endo and had a cyst that was removed 6 months ago. Hubby has low Sperm count and low mobility.
> 
> I am not sure what to expect, have been told by Dr to drink at least 3L of water a day and to avoid all antihistamine, anti-inflam and no aspirin. No coffee or tea or even flavored water. I am not a big fan of water so this is punishment for me.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated seeing as I am so scared I do something wrong...

Good luck with your stimming and your scan! I've been drinking plain, room temperature or hot water since July, so I can sympathize on the lack of beverage options. There's a really great group of ladies here -- feel free to throw any questions our way! We'll try to answer them as best we can. :thumbup:



Chickadeedee said:


> I caved and tested. BFN. So much for that! I think I'm to stunned to cry. I had really high hopes.

It's still early -- you're definitely not out yet! Hang in there, darling! :hugs:



Hanawanabump said:


> Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat

I agree with MeganScott -- I think it's too early to be AF. I'm praying that your bleeding is implantation-related. :hugs:



Goldfish said:


> *Bunyhuny* oh no, I'm so sorry to read about your little one!! You sound so amazingly calm!
> *Samsfan* I think it's good to walk around a little (nothing too strenuous) after transfer as it's supposed to increase blood flow! You're still got days to go, so you're still in it!
> *chickadee* Ok since you asked: it's a bad idea to use third morning urine! there's still a few more days so hang in there, it could still happen!
> *Hanawana* oh no sorry to hear that!!
> *Pleasant* and the other ladies starting - good luck to you all!
> 
> 
> AFM, my light bleeding from last night got worse and feels like AF. I'm still bleeding now and the longer i bleed the less hopeful i am. I can't really believe this is AF though?! I'm only 6dp5dt today and the nurse said to wait a few days to test, and to keep using the progesterone just in case. I'm not ready for this to be over yet!!

Goldfish, it sounds like you are experiencing exactly the same thing as Hanawana. I'm praying that the bleeding is nothing more than implantation bleeding or progesterone-related. Hang in there and try to stay positive. :hugs:

AFM, I just got back from acupuncture a little while ago. I go back again on Thursday. The acupuncturist seemed pleased with "everything", whatever that means. I hope that's good. He told me to continue eating lots of protein. I return to the real world (work) tomorrow. The mini vacation was nice while it lasted. Hopefully they won't stress me out too much with all of the work that's been piling up while I've been out. I can't allow myself to get stressed this week.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Pleasant - I drank a lot of Gatorade during my cycle...what about water with some lemon/lime/cucumbers sliced in it? Add some mint and let it sit over night in the fridge - super yummy..



pleasant said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started my IVF injections last week, doing my first scan on Wednesday.
> This is my first round of IVF and hopefully the last. We have been TTC for 14 months now and I have PCOS, Endo and had a cyst that was removed 6 months ago. Hubby has low Sperm count and low mobility.
> 
> I am not sure what to expect, have been told by Dr to drink at least 3L of water a day and to avoid all antihistamine, anti-inflam and no aspirin. No coffee or tea or even flavored water. I am not a big fan of water so this is punishment for me.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated seeing as I am so scared I do something wrong...


----------



## Prayerful

I'm so behind on everything but wanted to drop in and say hello!

To all you PUPO ladies... your OTDs are just a couple days away!! I hope AF continues to stay away for you girls. Can't wait to hear about your BFPs!

Buny - I am so sorry about the loss of your precious baby boy. :hugs:

Adroplet - I hope your lining check went well!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Prayerful! How are you feeling? :)


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks for asking Disney! I am feeling great overall! I still have the shortness of breath which can be a real nuisance at work, especially when I'm trying to count my patient's respirations! It is extremely difficult to focus on someone else's breathing when you can't even breathe yourself. Haha! Oh well. It is totally worth it. Aside from that I also have nausea, dizziness, and bloating. 

DH and I told our parents and siblings this weekend that we are expecting. It was such a great feeling! We have been waiting 2.5 years to be able to make that announcement. :) Of course, everyone's first question was "how many?" I can't wait for Friday to get here so we can find out!!

How are you feeling? Unless I missed it, you didn't mention any symptoms yet right?


----------



## Katielbkr

Hi everyone! My doctor called today and I start stims Thursday... I am so excited I have been waiting 9 years to be pregnant, so for it to be a possibility in a few weeks I am beyond excited... 

To everyone that has disappointing news... I am so sorry and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Thanks for asking Disney! I am feeling great overall! I still have the shortness of breath which can be a real nuisance at work, especially when I'm trying to count my patient's respirations! It is extremely difficult to focus on someone else's breathing when you can't even breathe yourself. Haha! Oh well. It is totally worth it. Aside from that I also have nausea, dizziness, and bloating.
> 
> DH and I told our parents and siblings this weekend that we are expecting. It was such a great feeling! We have been waiting 2.5 years to be able to make that announcement. :) Of course, everyone's first question was "how many?" I can't wait for Friday to get here so we can find out!!
> 
> How are you feeling? Unless I missed it, you didn't mention any symptoms yet right?

Sounds like you're doing great. Hopefully the shortness of breath goes away soon. It will be amazing to see the ultrasound on Friday!! I can't wait to hear how many sticky beans you have. :hugs:

Still no symptoms on my end. I might feel a twinge or cramp here or there, or I could be completely imaging it! :wacko: My OTD is Friday -- it feels like that's an eternity away. I haven't decided yet if I will cheat and test before then. 



Katielbkr said:


> Hi everyone! My doctor called today and I start stims Thursday... I am so excited I have been waiting 9 years to be pregnant, so for it to be a possibility in a few weeks I am beyond excited...
> 
> To everyone that has disappointing news... I am so sorry and you are in my thoughts and prayers.

How exciting that you will be starting Thursday! Best of luck with your cycle!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Katie - good luck and welcome!!! :hugs: I found the Stims WAY easier than I had EVER imagined. Do you know what your protocol is?

Ok, have any of you all checked your cervix?? Mine is so freaking high I can just barely get the tip of my finger on it! And I'm super DRY... Like so much so I panicked and had to use some preseed before sexy time last night :blush:

Prayerful - thanks for checking in!! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!


----------



## Katielbkr

Chickadeedee said:


> Katie - good luck and welcome!!! :hugs: I found the Stims WAY easier than I had EVER imagined. Do you know what your protocol is?
> 
> Ok, have any of you all checked your cervix?? Mine is so freaking high I can just barely get the tip of my finger on it! And I'm super DRY... Like so much so I panicked and had to use some preseed before sexy time last night :blush:
> 
> Prayerful - thanks for checking in!! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Gonal F 150 and menopur 75. I used bravelle in the past for IUIs....


----------



## Prayerful

Oh Katie, I truly hope this is it for you! 9 years is far too long. Good luck with stims!

Disney - It is such a hard decision whether to test early. For me, it came down to the fact that I wanted a little bit of normalcy in this process and I didn't want someone else to know before me if I was pregnant. 

Chickadee - Is your doc allowing sex? I haven't been allowed to since before transfer! And I still can't until after the first ultrasound. We are going a little :wacko: here!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Prayerful said:


> Oh Katie, I truly hope this is it for you! 9 years is far too long. Good luck with stims!
> 
> Disney - It is such a hard decision whether to test early. For me, it came down to the fact that I wanted a little bit of normalcy in this process and I didn't want someone else to know before me if I was pregnant.
> 
> Chickadee - Is your doc allowing sex? I haven't been allowed to since before transfer! And I still can't until after the first ultrasound. We are going a little :wacko: here!!

Yes!! We were cleared to have sex the day after the transfer... Of course we didn't - we waited until Saturday because I felt so crappy being constipated and gassy and bloated :wacko: I can't imagine waiting that long!!! Your DH deserves a medal :blush:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I told DH we might not be having sex again as long as I'm on this Crinone stuff. :wacko: I doubt we can hold off that long anyway, but he was not amused. :haha: My doctor says no sex for us until she says otherwise.

Let's face it, I know I'm gonna cave and test before I go for my blood draw on Friday. How long I can hold out is another story! :winkwink:


----------



## Prayerful

Chickadeedee said:


> Yes!! We were cleared to have sex the day after the transfer... Of course we didn't - we waited until Saturday because I felt so crappy being constipated and gassy and bloated :wacko: I can't imagine waiting that long!!! Your DH deserves a medal :blush:

He definitely does!



Disneyfan88 said:


> I told DH we might not be having sex again as long as I'm on this Crinone stuff. :wacko: I doubt we can hold off that long anyway, but he was not amused. :haha: My doctor says no sex for us until she says otherwise.
> 
> Let's face it, I know I'm gonna cave and test before I go for my blood draw on Friday. How long I can hold out is another story! :winkwink:

I can't wait. I'm so excited and hopeful for you!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Yes!! We were cleared to have sex the day after the transfer... Of course we didn't - we waited until Saturday because I felt so crappy being constipated and gassy and bloated :wacko: I can't imagine waiting that long!!! Your DH deserves a medal :blush:
> 
> He definitely does!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I told DH we might not be having sex again as long as I'm on this Crinone stuff. :wacko: I doubt we can hold off that long anyway, but he was not amused. :haha: My doctor says no sex for us until she says otherwise.
> 
> Let's face it, I know I'm gonna cave and test before I go for my blood draw on Friday. How long I can hold out is another story! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait. I'm so excited and hopeful for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks, Prayerful! :hugs:

I've had some minor cramping tonight, so I guess the symptom starting officially begins. I'm choosing to believe it's a good sign. :winkwink:


----------



## Hanawanabump

MeganScott said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat
> 
> What happened Hana? You started bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've had AF pains since transfer tues, brown spotting fri night, red spotting sun am and this morning, and I've just come home from work to what looks like start of period, a lot heavier than spotting. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hana, even if it feels like AF is here, and you're bleeding, I still have hope for you hon :flower:
> 
> A) Its too soon after transfer to be AF
> 
> B) Many women are known to actually BLEED and not just spot at the time of implantation, this sounds more like implantation bleed than AF.
> 
> Did you have any struggle at the time of transfer? (I have an oddly positioned uterus, and my RE has to hit a bump when he inserts the catheter for transfer, which invariably causes a lot of cramping and heavy spotting post ET too)
> 
> What form of progesterone are you on? Crinone and similar vaginal suppositories irritate the cervix, and are known to cause bleeding and colored messy clumps too! Could it possibly be that?
> 
> Don't lose hope hon, I've read and been told by my RE's office that its very common for IVF'ers to bleed inspite of BFPs !!!
> 
> It ain't over till its over !! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this Megan! You've given me a bit if hope, cried so much last night didnt think anything would convince me otherwise! But yes I had really bad transfer, I've have a bend in my cervix that I didn't know about, took over an hr and half, and eventually doc had to come in and try with plan b catheter and ultrasound tech to help. Was agony! Hopefully it's something to do with that, at least now I'm not 99% sure it's over, I've woke up to no bleed so I'm probably 70/30 again! Fx'd!!

To everyone in this horrible 2ww I'm thinking of you all!!!!!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## dovkav123

Hello may I help? I have an advice.
Hanaw,
I am sorry about your bad experience with transfer. 
Dr. couldn't get into my cervix too with a catheter. Another came to help. She did a mock transfer and it went everything smoothly. But with embryo catheter She had to push in?! The transfer didn't look promising, my dh was standing and shaking his head...He wonders if embryo really went where it suppose to go...I am blaming ET 80% of my failed natural IVF. 
When you irritate cervix, oxytocin hormone is elevated and causes contractions. That is no good. Also a drop of blood during transfer is very dangerous for an embryo.

I am doing a 3rd IVF this month. My egg got ferilised and ET tomorrow morning.

THis time I am prepared for success.
1. I requested RE, not gynecologist(like last month) for ET.
2. WE'll transfer embryo day 2nd, not day 3rd
3. After ER, my RE did a mock transfer and she put catheter smoothly with no problems. She is doing ET tomorrow.
4. I am taking Buscopan before ET, it should help reduce muscle spasms and cramps. 
5. If RE has some difficulties doing ET, I'll just walk out and I'll come later or next day. Cervix needs to recover...

Anybody else took some kind of relaxant during ET?

Praying and hoping for a fruitful month for everybody.

P.S. my ER told me to come with not a full bladder!!!!


----------



## MeganScott

Hanawanabump said:


> Thank you so much for this Megan! You've given me a bit if hope, cried so much last night didnt think anything would convince me otherwise! But yes I had really bad transfer, I've have a bend in my cervix that I didn't know about, took over an hr and half, and eventually doc had to come in and try with plan b catheter and ultrasound tech to help. Was agony! Hopefully it's something to do with that, at least now I'm not 99% sure it's over, I've woke up to no bleed so I'm probably 70/30 again! Fx'd!!
> 
> To everyone in this horrible 2ww I'm thinking of you all!!!!!!!
> 
> Xxxxxx

I'm glad the bleeding stopped, and the fact that it lasted for a short while only is very encouraging... 

About the troublesome transfer issues:
We discussed the problem with the RE last week on Thursday, and he asked me if I was willing to drink more water and fill my bladder completely for the transfer. Normally we are asked to drink about 18oz to 24oz, just enough for it to create sound waves to guide the catheter, but not fully fill the bladder as it would be very uncomfortable...

However, he asked me if I was willing to get uncomfortable by filling my bladder fully for the FET, as a full bladder would flatten the uterus and make it easier to guide in the catheter. I've agreed. I know I'm going to be VERY uncomfortable, but I'm willing to do anything if it means a smoother transfer!!

Also, he indicated that if that didn't work, they might consider doing my transfer under anaesthesia... 

I'm sorry your transfer was troublesome... and I hope you still come up with a BFP!! Stay positive hon :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> Hello may I help? I have an advice.
> Hanaw,
> I am sorry about your bad experience with transfer.
> Dr. couldn't get into my cervix too with a catheter. Another came to help. She did a mock transfer and it went everything smoothly. But with embryo catheter She had to push in?! The transfer didn't look promising, my dh was standing and shaking his head...He wonders if embryo really went where it suppose to go...I am blaming ET 80% of my failed natural IVF.
> When you irritate cervix, oxytocin hormone is elevated and causes contractions. That is no good. Also a drop of blood during transfer is very dangerous for an embryo.
> 
> I am doing a 3rd IVF this month. My egg got ferilised and ET tomorrow morning.
> 
> THis time I am prepared for success.
> 1. I requested RE, not gynecologist(like last month) for ET.
> 2. WE'll transfer embryo day 2nd, not day 3rd
> 3. After ER, my RE did a mock transfer and she put catheter smoothly with no problems. She is doing ET tomorrow.
> 4. I am taking Buscopan before ET, it should help reduce muscle spasms and cramps.
> 5. If RE has some difficulties doing ET, I'll just walk out and I'll come later or next day. Cervix needs to recover...
> 
> Anybody else took some kind of relaxant during ET?
> 
> Praying and hoping for a fruitful month for everybody.
> 
> P.S. my ER told me to come with not a full bladder!!!!

Dovkav, they give me Valium 10mg about an hour before transfer. Its supposed to relax your muscles. But with the second IVF, he struggled with the embryo catheter despite my muscles being relaxed.

Like your RE, mine does not want a full bladder, just a little bit to create sound waves. But this time, for a change, I have been asked to fill it fully so that it flattens the uterus below and makes the transfer easy.

Like you, my DH wonders if they got the embies in at all, and whether they're ripping us off. All the tests, they respond with "Everythings great!" "This is excellent lining" "These are great embryos" but you have a BFN at the end of it all :dohh: I guess its part of the stress, having trust issues when multiple cycles fail...


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee,

Wow, you're lucky you're allowed to have sex the day after transfer.

The only time we're allowed to do it is during the BCP. Once I stopped the BCP and started stims, nothing... right upto the 10-12 days of stimming, then ER, then 5 days till ET, then 2ww... all no-sex-allowed. (And during BCP, I'm so dry it hurts and stings and burns for an hour after :wacko:)

DH says, if it worked he wouldn't feel so bad about abstaining, but with back-to-back cycles and failures, he's convinced that if the 5 snowbabies fail to attach, we should take a break for a few months before trying a fresh cycle again. Its so draining...


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Hello, 

I wrote on one of these a while ago but forgot which it is, I had a cyst so my icsi treatment was delayed! Anyway I'm ready now I've just finished stimming and got my final shot at 8pm tonight ready for egg collection on Thursday! Can anyone tell me anything about it? How did they find it? Feel afterwards? Also been told I have 14 large follicles 17-18mm and 10 smaller 7-8, does anyone know if this is good or not?

Hope everyone is okay and would love to hear from everyone!

Thanks xxx


----------



## adroplet

My appt went well. My lining has been changing like crazy at first it was at 7.5 then thinned out to 6.8. This last appt was at 7.4 I don't know what the heck is going on but taking the Estrace vaginally made a difference and thickened it up some this last time. 
My next appt is this Saturday. Hopefully I will be ready and start the progesterone then. 
If all goes well, my guesstimated day for FET will be on Wed, Oct 23rd.

btw, my endocrinologist called and let me know my THS and antibodies are within perfect range for FET...all the stars are aligning.


----------



## Katielbkr

Hi ladies! I start stims Thursday and wanted to know if anyone has any tips for me?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hanawanabump said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I've just come on.....can't believe it:cry: can't believe I didn't even make it to test day sat
> 
> What happened Hana? You started bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've had AF pains since transfer tues, brown spotting fri night, red spotting sun am and this morning, and I've just come home from work to what looks like start of period, a lot heavier than spotting. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hana, even if it feels like AF is here, and you're bleeding, I still have hope for you hon :flower:
> 
> A) Its too soon after transfer to be AF
> 
> B) Many women are known to actually BLEED and not just spot at the time of implantation, this sounds more like implantation bleed than AF.
> 
> Did you have any struggle at the time of transfer? (I have an oddly positioned uterus, and my RE has to hit a bump when he inserts the catheter for transfer, which invariably causes a lot of cramping and heavy spotting post ET too)
> 
> What form of progesterone are you on? Crinone and similar vaginal suppositories irritate the cervix, and are known to cause bleeding and colored messy clumps too! Could it possibly be that?
> 
> Don't lose hope hon, I've read and been told by my RE's office that its very common for IVF'ers to bleed inspite of BFPs !!!
> 
> It ain't over till its over !! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for this Megan! You've given me a bit if hope, cried so much last night didnt think anything would convince me otherwise! But yes I had really bad transfer, I've have a bend in my cervix that I didn't know about, took over an hr and half, and eventually doc had to come in and try with plan b catheter and ultrasound tech to help. Was agony! Hopefully it's something to do with that, at least now I'm not 99% sure it's over, I've woke up to no bleed so I'm probably 70/30 again! Fx'd!!
> 
> To everyone in this horrible 2ww I'm thinking of you all!!!!!!!
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...

I'm glad the bleeding stopped. One day closer to test day. Hang in there! :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> Hello may I help? I have an advice.
> Hanaw,
> I am sorry about your bad experience with transfer.
> Dr. couldn't get into my cervix too with a catheter. Another came to help. She did a mock transfer and it went everything smoothly. But with embryo catheter She had to push in?! The transfer didn't look promising, my dh was standing and shaking his head...He wonders if embryo really went where it suppose to go...I am blaming ET 80% of my failed natural IVF.
> When you irritate cervix, oxytocin hormone is elevated and causes contractions. That is no good. Also a drop of blood during transfer is very dangerous for an embryo.
> 
> I am doing a 3rd IVF this month. My egg got ferilised and ET tomorrow morning.
> 
> THis time I am prepared for success.
> 1. I requested RE, not gynecologist(like last month) for ET.
> 2. WE'll transfer embryo day 2nd, not day 3rd
> 3. After ER, my RE did a mock transfer and she put catheter smoothly with no problems. She is doing ET tomorrow.
> 4. I am taking Buscopan before ET, it should help reduce muscle spasms and cramps.
> 5. If RE has some difficulties doing ET, I'll just walk out and I'll come later or next day. Cervix needs to recover...
> 
> Anybody else took some kind of relaxant during ET?
> 
> Praying and hoping for a fruitful month for everybody.
> 
> P.S. my ER told me to come with not a full bladder!!!!

My doctor had me take Valium before my transfer. I was asked to come with a full bladder. Good luck with your ET!! :dust:



ChloeNicolle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wrote on one of these a while ago but forgot which it is, I had a cyst so my icsi treatment was delayed! Anyway I'm ready now I've just finished stimming and got my final shot at 8pm tonight ready for egg collection on Thursday! Can anyone tell me anything about it? How did they find it? Feel afterwards? Also been told I have 14 large follicles 17-18mm and 10 smaller 7-8, does anyone know if this is good or not?
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and would love to hear from everyone!
> 
> Thanks xxx

Congrats on finishing your stimming!! :happydance: It sounds like you have a fantastic number of follicles. Most people are put under anesthesia during their ER but wake up almost immediately after. I felt sore after mine, but not excessively so. Make sure that you stay hydrated afterwards by drinking lots of beverages with electrolytes -- this will help flush your system and help with the bloated feeling that you will likely have. Don't drink regular water after your ER or it will be be worse. You should find out how many eggs were retrieved before you leave the clinic. You will likely find out how many eggs were mature and how many fertilized the next day. Good luck!!



adroplet said:


> My appt went well. My lining has been changing like crazy at first it was at 7.5 then thinned out to 6.8. This last appt was at 7.4 I don't know what the heck is going on but taking the Estrace vaginally made a difference and thickened it up some this last time.
> My next appt is this Saturday. Hopefully I will be ready and start the progesterone then.
> If all goes well, my guesstimated day for FET will be on Wed, Oct 23rd.
> 
> btw, my endocrinologist called and let me know my THS and antibodies are within perfect range for FET...all the stars are aligning.

I hope that you get cleared to proceed at your next appointment! It sounds like everything else is going well. Good luck! :hugs:



Katielbkr said:


> Hi ladies! I start stims Thursday and wanted to know if anyone has any tips for me?

Hi Katie, here are a few tips: When you swab your skin with an alcohol wipe, make sure that you don't "over swab" yourself, and make sure that you let the area dry completely before giving yourself the injection. If it's still wet, it will burn! I always found it better to let my husband mix my meds and to give myself the injection. Some of the medications that I was on made my shot sting a little, and I found it more tolerable to do it myself and push the needle plunger down very slowly. I also numbed the area for a few minutes with a small bag of ice while DH mixed my meds (my doctor's office let me mix them all into a single syringe). After injecting the meds, I usually counted to 10 before pulling the needle out. I always had a gauze swab ready to grab, and I used that to massage the injection site for about a minute or two. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:shrug:Am hoping that I don't loose this message, wrote a couple of long messages over the past couple of days just to loose them! :grr: 

Had my scan yesterday and only have one lead follicle which is about 14-15mm then 4 at about 10mm and 4 more small ones. So for me it's not looking good for sharing at the moment :-( think this cycle will be a donate all. Was hoping to respond better to the meds than I have, at least my lady will have some eggies. Am now on 225iu of menopur instead of 150iu over the next three days, hope the other follies catch up[-o&lt;

Really rooting for all of you to get ur positive results! Love to u all xxx


----------



## eveclo

Hello Ladies, I had my cycle cancelled on the 4th and i was around day 10 of my cycle, i am now day 16 and have been bleeding for the past few days it has been heavy and then light and then nothing and then heavy and light again! It is like a weird period but super early?

Has anyone had this before? Not sure what to do.


----------



## bettybee1

Plex - don't worry I didn't even respond too 150mlu as soon as i was on 225mlu bang 16eggs 40+ follicles x


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> :shrug:Am hoping that I don't loose this message, wrote a couple of long messages over the past couple of days just to loose them! :grr:
> 
> Had my scan yesterday and only have one lead follicle which is about 14-15mm then 4 at about 10mm and 4 more small ones. So for me it's not looking good for sharing at the moment :-( think this cycle will be a donate all. Was hoping to respond better to the meds than I have, at least my lady will have some eggies. Am now on 225iu of menopur instead of 150iu over the next three days, hope the other follies catch up[-o&lt;
> 
> Really rooting for all of you to get ur positive results! Love to u all xxx

Hangin there, Plex. I'm praying that you get more growth on the higher dosage. Your trigger shot can also help some of the stragglers catch up when you get to that point, too. :hugs: How many eggs do you need to share vs. donate all? I know you've said it before, but I can't remember. :dust: for success for you!!



eveclo said:


> Hello Ladies, I had my cycle cancelled on the 4th and i was around day 10 of my cycle, i am now day 16 and have been bleeding for the past few days it has been heavy and then light and then nothing and then heavy and light again! It is like a weird period but super early?
> 
> Has anyone had this before? Not sure what to do.

I haven't experienced that before, but I wanted to say that I'm sorry that your cycle was cancelled, and I hope that you find success on your next go around. :hugs:


----------



## pleasant

Thank you for the advice, I will def try it. We went for scan today and got 9 follicles at 14-16mm. Doing 2 more days of stimm and then retrieval on Monday... Lining was good so Dr was happy with the result. Holding thumbs for scan on Friday that they will grow some more... 




Chickadeedee said:


> Pleasant - I drank a lot of Gatorade during my cycle...what about water with some lemon/lime/cucumbers sliced in it? Add some mint and let it sit over night in the fridge - super yummy..
> 
> 
> 
> pleasant said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started my IVF injections last week, doing my first scan on Wednesday.
> This is my first round of IVF and hopefully the last. We have been TTC for 14 months now and I have PCOS, Endo and had a cyst that was removed 6 months ago. Hubby has low Sperm count and low mobility.
> 
> I am not sure what to expect, have been told by Dr to drink at least 3L of water a day and to avoid all antihistamine, anti-inflam and no aspirin. No coffee or tea or even flavored water. I am not a big fan of water so this is punishment for me.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated seeing as I am so scared I do something wrong...
> 
> [Click to expand...


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> :shrug:Am hoping that I don't loose this message, wrote a couple of long messages over the past couple of days just to loose them! :grr:
> 
> Had my scan yesterday and only have one lead follicle which is about 14-15mm then 4 at about 10mm and 4 more small ones. So for me it's not looking good for sharing at the moment :-( think this cycle will be a donate all. Was hoping to respond better to the meds than I have, at least my lady will have some eggies. Am now on 225iu of menopur instead of 150iu over the next three days, hope the other follies catch up[-o&lt;
> 
> Really rooting for all of you to get ur positive results! Love to u all xxx

An increase in meds should bust up. Hang in there you only need 8. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

bunyhuny said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to check in and let ya'll know that DH and I made it back to the US, but our LO did not make it. I miscarried on-board the boat late Thursday night this last week. The whole miscarriage took only about 2 hours and our baby boy was born in his little sac, still attached to his placenta. He is so, so, so tiny, only an inch long, but absolutely beautiful. Every little part is there- even his teeny tiny finger and toes are perfect.
> 
> I'm an incredible mess right now, but I'm going to at least be the best mommy I can be to our little guy in how things are handled. We're having him cremated this week and placed in a necklace urn. We're also hoping to get a tiny plot in the same cemetery my grandparents are buried in- not to bury him, but just to put a memorial stone somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, that's all the news. I hope everyone is doing well. <3

Buny I am so, so sorry. Your plans sound so thoughtful and loving. You are a good mommy.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Plex said:


> :shrug:Am hoping that I don't loose this message, wrote a couple of long messages over the past couple of days just to loose them! :grr:
> 
> Had my scan yesterday and only have one lead follicle which is about 14-15mm then 4 at about 10mm and 4 more small ones. So for me it's not looking good for sharing at the moment :-( think this cycle will be a donate all. Was hoping to respond better to the meds than I have, at least my lady will have some eggies. Am now on 225iu of menopur instead of 150iu over the next three days, hope the other follies catch up[-o&lt;
> 
> Really rooting for all of you to get ur positive results! Love to u all xxx

Plex thinking of you honey.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Tonight is my last night of being "PUPO". Tomorrow is OTD... Gaaahhhhh- the thought is making me sick!


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- Don't worry... I had the same problem you did with less eggs. They will wait for the others to catch up. Praying for a good batch

Chickadee- Sorry you tested early... I am wishing best of luck.... and BABYDUST! tomorrow...

AFM- Let the testing begin..... I am praying for good news from all the ladies!


----------



## Lucie73821

Chickadeedee said:


> Tonight is my last night of being "PUPO". Tomorrow is OTD... Gaaahhhhh- the thought is making me sick!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Disneyfan88

OMG - I caved and took a test when I got home from work. I knew it was risky given that I'm only 6dp5dt and I was not using FMU. I just got my first ever :bfp: on two tests (first an IC and then on a First Response)!!! We are being cautiously excited until it's confirmed by my beta. 

Good luck tomorrow Chickadeedee!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Disneyfan88 said:


> OMG - I caved and took a test when I got home from work. I knew it was risky given that I'm only 6dp5dt and I was not using FMU. I just got my first ever :bfp: on two tests (first an IC and then on a First Response)!!! We are being cautiously excited until it's confirmed by my beta.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Chickadeedee!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Chickadeedee

That's terrific Disney! Congrats!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats Disney !!! 

Chickadee- have you tested ? Or you having a beta ! Good luck x


----------



## Samsfan

Awesome news!!!!!!!!:happydance:





Disneyfan88 said:


> OMG - I caved and took a test when I got home from work. I knew it was risky given that I'm only 6dp5dt and I was not using FMU. I just got my first ever :bfp: on two tests (first an IC and then on a First Response)!!! We are being cautiously excited until it's confirmed by my beta.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Chickadeedee!!!


----------



## MeganScott

Disneyfan88 said:


> OMG - I caved and took a test when I got home from work. I knew it was risky given that I'm only 6dp5dt and I was not using FMU. I just got my first ever :bfp: on two tests (first an IC and then on a First Response)!!! We are being cautiously excited until it's confirmed by my beta.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Chickadeedee!!!

Thats awesome news!! Congratulations Disney! 



Chickadeedee said:


> Tonight is my last night of being "PUPO". Tomorrow is OTD... Gaaahhhhh- the thought is making me sick!

Chickadeedee, I'm rooting for you too! Waiting to hear your results, praying for a BFP coming your way!! Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Disney!!!!!


----------



## Plex

OMG CONGRATULATIONS DISNEY!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: xx


----------



## Plex

Im now anxiously waiting for my scan 2moro :( not very hopeful at all :( 
I need 6 eggies to share but will donate all if i get under 10 to give hubby and i the best chance by keeping them all next time.

Did any of you girlies have and increase in follicles from one scan to the next? xx

Chickadee - Sending you lots of sticky baby dust for that BFP!! :dust: xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!! 

Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3


----------



## MeganScott

Plex said:


> Im now anxiously waiting for my scan 2moro :( not very hopeful at all :(
> I need 6 eggies to share but will donate all if i get under 10 to give hubby and i the best chance by keeping them all next time.
> 
> Did any of you girlies have and increase in follicles from one scan to the next? xx
> 
> Chickadee - Sending you lots of sticky baby dust for that BFP!! :dust: xx

Plex, during my second cycle I had only two follicles in the first scan, 3 in the second scan, 6 in the third scan, 10 in the fourth scan, 18 follies the morning of the trigger and finally, 36 hours later, they retrieved 24 eggs out of which 20 were mature! So yes, there is definitely an increase in number as you go from one scan to the next. Also, my first cycle they retrieved 10 eggs, but the second cycle they got 24. So the number varies from cycle to cycle too. 

I hope your count increases in the next scan and you get a good number of follies! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3

Yyyeeeeyyyy!!! Congrats chickadeedee!!!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## Plex

Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3

WOOOHOOOO CONGRATULATIONS CHICKADEE!!!!! :wohoo::happydance::wohoo: xxx


----------



## Plex

Thanks Megan - Im really REALLY hoping for an increase in follies, it wouldnt matter so much if i wasnt sharing :( Just hope I get enough for my lady fxd!! xx


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats chickadee xxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3

AWESOME NEWS :happydance::happydance::happydance: !!!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Plex said:


> Im now anxiously waiting for my scan 2moro :( not very hopeful at all :(
> I need 6 eggies to share but will donate all if i get under 10 to give hubby and i the best chance by keeping them all next time.
> 
> Did any of you girlies have and increase in follicles from one scan to the next? xx
> 
> Chickadee - Sending you lots of sticky baby dust for that BFP!! :dust: xx

Ok, now that I've calmed down - I can reply properly:
Yes, absolutely. I think my first scan I had like 4 follies, then by my next scan I had 13 and finally ended up with 15! Of the 15, they got eggs out of all of them, but only 13 were mature... I started out in the highest dose of Gonal-F (450 units) and by mid way thru they started decreasing it..
Good luck at your scan!!:hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Betty - I tested mid day at 5dp5dt and got a BFN - I've been devastated ever since. And LO and behold, I did get my BFP after all.
If I have to do it all again, I would NEVER test early.. It literally crushed me seeing that BFN and I was a hot mess up until the nurse called.
When is your OTD????


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Im now anxiously waiting for my scan 2moro :( not very hopeful at all :(
> I need 6 eggies to share but will donate all if i get under 10 to give hubby and i the best chance by keeping them all next time.
> 
> Did any of you girlies have and increase in follicles from one scan to the next? xx
> 
> Chickadee - Sending you lots of sticky baby dust for that BFP!! :dust: xx

I'm rooting for you, Plex!! I've always had low follicle counts, but I did get a couple of extras at ER compared to my last (pre-trigger) scan. I'm praying for you!! :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!


Thank you so much for the support, everyone. You are all amazing! I'm still in disbelief. I took another test this morning, and it was darker than last night. I go for my beta in an hour (moved up from tomorrow). We've never gotten a positive pregnancy test before, so we are being cautiously optimistic. I really hope that she sticks!!


----------



## bettybee1

Aww am the same I tested today 8dpo 6dp2dt I know it's too early but feel sad ! 
I can't resist but too test though ! 
My otd is 27th icy which puts me at 18dpo no way I would wait that long !!! X


----------



## Plex

bet i'll be testing early too - i just wont be able to stop myself :dohh: Think i'll def test the trigger out then i know anything after thats a bfp! 

My scan 2moro is at 10.40 so will update then im[-o&lt; for some more decent follies!!! xxx


----------



## Prayerful

I'm still trying to read through all the posts but couldn't wait to say a huge congrats to you, Disney and Chickadee! I am so exited for you both!


----------



## bettybee1

You will be fine plex !!!! X


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - I think I will officially test tomorrow :haha: that way I can get the darn pregnancy test out of my house - because if I don't, then I'll be obsessive over it!!!

I'm so cautious too - I'm looking at all the other betas and some are SUPER high and some are lower than mine... Not sure how I'm feeling about that. I'm thinking my bean was a late implanter, to be honest. Here's to some doubling numbers on Sunday!

Disney - can't wait to hear your beta!!! :hugs: we can be BUMP BUDDIES!!!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

bettybee1 said:


> Aww am the same I tested today 8dpo 6dp2dt I know it's too early but feel sad !
> I can't resist but too test though !
> My otd is 27th icy which puts me at 18dpo no way I would wait that long !!! X

This isn't just lip service - TRUST ME - it's still WAY early for you!!! 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Look at this website!!! I'm not sure you even have hCG in your system yet!!!


----------



## Hennapop

Disneyfan88 said:


> OMG - I caved and took a test when I got home from work. I knew it was risky given that I'm only 6dp5dt and I was not using FMU. I just got my first ever :bfp: on two tests (first an IC and then on a First Response)!!! We are being cautiously excited until it's confirmed by my beta.
> 
> YEAH!!!! WTG Disney Yay yay yay!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::flower:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Chickadeedee!!!




Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3

Chickadee --- YEEEEEESSSSSS!!! How exciting! :happydance::happydance:


Chickadeedee said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww am the same I tested today 8dpo 6dp2dt I know it's too early but feel sad !
> I can't resist but too test though !
> My otd is 27th icy which puts me at 18dpo no way I would wait that long !!! X
> 
> This isn't just lip service - TRUST ME - it's still WAY early for you!!!
> 
> https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
> 
> Look at this website!!! I'm not sure you even have hCG in your system yet!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the great site too!


----------



## MeganScott

Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3

Oh wow!!!! You posted almost the same time that I posted!!!! I missed the great news :dohh:

That's awesome!! I'm so happy for you and Disney!! :hugs: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - I think I will officially test tomorrow :haha: that way I can get the darn pregnancy test out of my house - because if I don't, then I'll be obsessive over it!!!
> 
> I'm so cautious too - I'm looking at all the other betas and some are SUPER high and some are lower than mine... Not sure how I'm feeling about that. I'm thinking my bean was a late implanter, to be honest. Here's to some doubling numbers on Sunday!
> 
> Disney - can't wait to hear your beta!!! :hugs: we can be BUMP BUDDIES!!!!

That would be awesome!! :happydance: I'm praying that our little beans stick!! :hugs:

I'm still waiting for the doctor's office to call with my beta #. I went for acupuncture today, and the lady said that my pulse is giving off a strong pregnant vibe. :thumbup:



bettybee1 said:


> Aww am the same I tested today 8dpo 6dp2dt I know it's too early but feel sad !
> I can't resist but too test though !
> My otd is 27th icy which puts me at 18dpo no way I would wait that long !!! X

It's still a little early for your timeline. Don't give up hope!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

Haven't checked in a few days and look what happened!!! CONGRATS Disney and Chickadee, wonderful news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Goldfish

*Disney* and *chickadee* congratulations on your BFPs!!! you guys must be so happy! 

Unfortunately BFN again for me this morning (on a FRER this time). it was OTD so I'm out. I've cried so much already and had a really long day at work so I'm off to bed. Hope *hanawana*, *samsfan*, *Bettybee* and all the other TWW and stim ladies are doing ok!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Goldfish - I'm sorry :hugs: will they do a blood test just in case?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish said:


> *Disney* and *chickadee* congratulations on your BFPs!!! you guys must be so happy!
> 
> Unfortunately BFN again for me this morning (on a FRER this time). it was OTD so I'm out. I've cried so much already and had a really long day at work so I'm off to bed. Hope *hanawana*, *samsfan*, *Bettybee* and all the other TWW and stim ladies are doing ok!

Goldfish, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

My beta came back at 87. :happydance: My progesterone level came back low (3.6), so I've been scrambling and working with my doctor's office to make sure that I can get my hands on PIO to start tonight. My husband is getting it from the pharmacy on his way home from work.

Anyone have any tips to share on the PIO injections? :flower:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney that's terrific!!! Almost exactly the same as mine!
I've heard POI kinda hurts....and to use ice before and heat after. 
They didn't check mine... Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Samsfan

OMG Chickadee!!!!!! That's awesome news!!! you give me hope!:thumbup:



Chickadeedee said:


> So I just got the call from the nurse and I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:
> First beta was 85.2 and they like it between 50-100. Second beta scheduled for Sunday!!
> 
> Please please please stick little beaner!!! <3


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats chickadeedee!

Disney, my best tip for pio is to use a heating pad for a few mins on the injection site after or make sure you walk around for a bit after the shot so the oil doesn't pool in one spot. Also, have dh massage the area for a min or two after giving the injection. All these help prevent the oil from sticking in one spot and sore spots forming.


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan- Ice before hand! Have the shot across over your bum from the top of your crack... then massage and heat after.

Goldfish- So sorry.

AFM- I can't believe Monday is around the corner. I don't feel pregnant... Can't wait to get this over with.


----------



## adroplet

:yipee:Congratulations Disney and Chickadee!!!:yipee:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks for the tips, ladies!

Samsfan, if it helps, I still don't feel pregnant (not even sore boobs or anything). I do feel some twinges, but i don't know if it's psychological or not. Don't lose hope!! I'm still praying for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney that's terrific!!! Almost exactly the same as mine!
> I've heard POI kinda hurts....and to use ice before and heat after.
> They didn't check mine... Hmmmmmm...

Yes -- our beta levels are nearly the same! :thumbup:

My doctor said that most clinics don't check progesterone, but she likes to check for her patients just because. She told me to continue with the crinone (still twice a day!) and then continue the PIO shots at night until the first ultrasound. She said that there is no such thing as too much progesterone. She did say that it's normal to get a lower progesterone reading if you do the progesterone vaginally just because it's absorbed differently. In other words, she expects it to be lower for the people not doing PIO injections.


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks Disneyfan!!!!!! I feel sore boobs, but its because of the progesterone.. they have been sore since I started taking it! 



Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks for the tips, ladies!
> 
> Samsfan, if it helps, I still don't feel pregnant (not even sore boobs or anything). I do feel some twinges, but i don't know if it's psychological or not. Don't lose hope!! I'm still praying for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

My only really noticeable symptom was the fact that I was napping every afternoon - super tired. I had twinges and cramps (still do!) but didn't put a lot of stock into them. Also, my boobs hurt really bad initially, now, not as much. 
So don't read too much into symptom spotting!!


----------



## Prayerful

So sorry Goldfish! :hugs:

Disney - I have to do both the PIO injections and the vaginal suppositories twice a day too. For the PIO, I agree with everyone else... ice before and massage plus heat afterward. I honestly haven't been using the heat though because I freaked myself out after using heat on my abdomen after transfer. I just didn't want to take any more chances!

Betty - Hang in there! It is definitely too early for you to test. 

Samsfan - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayerful said:


> So sorry Goldfish! :hugs:
> 
> Disney - I have to do both the PIO injections and the vaginal suppositories twice a day too. For the PIO, I agree with everyone else... ice before and massage plus heat afterward. I honestly haven't been using the heat though because I freaked myself out after using heat on my abdomen after transfer. I just didn't want to take any more chances!
> 
> Betty - Hang in there! It is definitely too early for you to test.
> 
> Samsfan - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks, Prayerful!

I think DH is more freaked out about the shots than I am. :haha: He didn't have any interest in giving me any of my injections while I was stimming (though to be honest, I preferred to do them myself anyway). He momentarily freaked out when I showed him the video of how to stab me with the needle and told him that I can't do it myself. The first one wasn't bad -- let's see how it feels tomorrow and after I've had a few more. I'm praying that the low levels were caught early enough to correct. I want this baby girl so badly! [-o&lt;


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan, good luck, fingers crossed for you to get a BFP too!!! :thumbup:

Goldfish, so sorry about the news. Whats the plan ahead?

Chickadee, Disney, please do remain active here, it would be nice to keep hearing your updates on the pregnancies!!! I'm very happy for you, and praying everyone else who's in the dreaded 2ww comes out successful too!!

AFM - I've been on BCP for about 10 days now, and they started me on Lupron last night. Sunday is my last night with BCP, but I continue Lupron. They will check hormone levels on 10/28 and confirm if I am good to start with Delestrogen - intramuscular shots, twice a week. 

I'm terrified of the intramuscular shots, cos I've heard they hurt bad and plus DH will have to give me those... All the subcutaneous ones in the belly I managed on my own, but DH is not entirely skilled with his hands :nope: and I'm going to see if I can do those on my own... 

Any ladies have done the PIO or Estrogen intramuscular shots themselves?


----------



## ChloeNicolle

just to update- I had egg collection yesterday, 21 eggs collected 18 fetilized, I'm going in for 5 day transfer on Tuesday! 

Congrats on the bfp's! 
Sorry to hear of bfn's :( 

xxxx


----------



## Plex

Thats a great number Chloe!! Good luck for the transfer on tue! :D xx

Megan - Ive never had to give myself an intramuscular shot before but I would be the same as you as Hubby hates needles so I wud have to either get my mum to do it or do it myself :dohh: Easier said than done. I wish you the best with doing them hun :hugs: xx

Mwb - OMG TWINS!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: xx

Adrop - Is ur FET still scheduled for the 23rd? Hope ur well? xx

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement :hugs: I had my second scan today and things have improved :D I now have 8 follicles between 10mm-18mm and another 2 under10mm (5 on each side) So things are looking up! Im staying on the Stimms for another 3 days and have a scan on mon with a hopeful EC on Tue/Wed xx


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Thanks plex :) I had 14 at my 2nd scan and then 21 collected so hopefully you will have even more in another 3 days! Xx


----------



## Plex

Hopefully!!! Im still a bit shocked that they grew so much in 3 days but i guess its all a matter of getting the right dose :D xx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Just got back from my biopsy....and boy did that sucker hurt!!!!!! I have never felt that pain before in my prior ones....glad that part is over and now to wait for results...praying all is well and then I could start the stimming process. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Plex - three more days of Stims plus the trigger should have you sitting pretty in the follicle department!!!

Megan - don't worry - I'm not quite ready to leave yet... I'm still being sooo cautious. I've told my parents and my sister in law - only because they have been our biggest supporters through this whole journey - can't tell you how many times I've cried with each of them!

Samsfan & Lucie- when are you testing? Early or waiting for beta? Hanawanna - I haven't seen you in here lately - what's going on? Goldfish - and more news? Betty - are you still testing?

Prayin - sorry your biopsy hurt so much!!! Yikes! But bring on the Stims!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Samsfan, good luck, fingers crossed for you to get a BFP too!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Goldfish, so sorry about the news. Whats the plan ahead?
> 
> Chickadee, Disney, please do remain active here, it would be nice to keep hearing your updates on the pregnancies!!! I'm very happy for you, and praying everyone else who's in the dreaded 2ww comes out successful too!!
> 
> AFM - I've been on BCP for about 10 days now, and they started me on Lupron last night. Sunday is my last night with BCP, but I continue Lupron. They will check hormone levels on 10/28 and confirm if I am good to start with Delestrogen - intramuscular shots, twice a week.
> 
> I'm terrified of the intramuscular shots, cos I've heard they hurt bad and plus DH will have to give me those... All the subcutaneous ones in the belly I managed on my own, but DH is not entirely skilled with his hands :nope: and I'm going to see if I can do those on my own...
> 
> Any ladies have done the PIO or Estrogen intramuscular shots themselves?

I still plan on hanging around and supporting you guys. :hugs: I'm still being cautiously excited. I have my next blood draw tomorrow, and I'm praying that things are looking good in the beta and progesterone department!!!

My DH hates needles and was scared to do the injection last night -- especially after I showed him the YouTube video from Freedom Pharmacy. He did a wonderful job, though. He thinks he'll be ok after he does it a few more times. Good luck, and congrats on moving on to the next step!!



ChloeNicolle said:


> just to update- I had egg collection yesterday, 21 eggs collected 18 fetilized, I'm going in for 5 day transfer on Tuesday!
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's!
> Sorry to hear of bfn's :(
> 
> xxxx

Awesome news!! :happydance: 



Plex said:


> Thats a great number Chloe!! Good luck for the transfer on tue! :D xx
> 
> Megan - Ive never had to give myself an intramuscular shot before but I would be the same as you as Hubby hates needles so I wud have to either get my mum to do it or do it myself :dohh: Easier said than done. I wish you the best with doing them hun :hugs: xx
> 
> Mwb - OMG TWINS!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: xx
> 
> Adrop - Is ur FET still scheduled for the 23rd? Hope ur well? xx
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement :hugs: I had my second scan today and things have improved :D I now have 8 follicles between 10mm-18mm and another 2 under10mm (5 on each side) So things are looking up! Im staying on the Stimms for another 3 days and have a scan on mon with a hopeful EC on Tue/Wed xx

I'm so glad to see that your follicles have grown. Give it a few more days, and they'll continue to grow. It's possible that you have some that are hiding and will appear in the next few days. :dust:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Just got back from my biopsy....and boy did that sucker hurt!!!!!! I have never felt that pain before in my prior ones....glad that part is over and now to wait for results...praying all is well and then I could start the stimming process.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Sorry to hear that the biopsy hurt. :hugs: I'm praying that you get good results and can start stimming soon!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all. I've decided not to test before beta. I figured I've waited this long, I can hold out two more days. I am struggling to maintain my PMA, work has helped keep my mind off things (I spend my day with 18 7 year olds) but I'm worried about making it through the weekend and not going crazy! 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Goldfish

Chickadeedee said:


> Goldfish - I'm sorry :hugs: will they do a blood test just in case?

*Chickadee* no blood tests here unless you get a positive pee test (and I don't think it's even that common! People dont seem to have as many blood tests in the UK as they do in the US?). Just as I thought AF was over, I had another round of heavy bleeding today, so it kinda feels like I'm having a second period straight after the other one!! 

*Meganscott* next step is a follow-up appt next week with our Dr to discuss our cycle. I really want to know why on earth i got AF at 5dp5dt when i was still on progesterone! DH and I have already decided we want to try IVF again in a few months. those intramuscular shots sound scary! All the best!!

hi to everyone else and good luck *Plex*, *Chloe* and *prayerful*


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee- Ive been testing every morning ... its been negative. I know that nothing will show until Sunday. I think at this point I will wait for Monday. I'm not hopeful. 

Lucie- Good luck!!!!

The intramuscular shots aren't that bad

AFM- Had some spotting today. Weird! I'm 9 days past a 3 day transfer. It's too late for implantation..:shrug::shrug: Maybe its the witch!:cry:



Chickadeedee said:


> Plex - three more days of Stims plus the trigger should have you sitting pretty in the follicle department!!!
> 
> Megan - don't worry - I'm not quite ready to leave yet... I'm still being sooo cautious. I've told my parents and my sister in law - only because they have been our biggest supporters through this whole journey - can't tell you how many times I've cried with each of them!
> 
> Samsfan & Lucie- when are you testing? Early or waiting for beta? Hanawanna - I haven't seen you in here lately - what's going on? Goldfish - and more news? Betty - are you still testing?
> 
> Prayin - sorry your biopsy hurt so much!!! Yikes! But bring on the Stims!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi all. I've decided not to test before beta. I figured I've waited this long, I can hold out two more days. I am struggling to maintain my PMA, work has helped keep my mind off things (I spend my day with 18 7 year olds) but I'm worried about making it through the weekend and not going crazy!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.

You're almost at your OTD -- hang in there! :hugs:



Goldfish said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Goldfish - I'm sorry :hugs: will they do a blood test just in case?
> 
> *Chickadee* no blood tests here unless you get a positive pee test (and I don't think it's even that common! People dont seem to have as many blood tests in the UK as they do in the US?). Just as I thought AF was over, I had another round of heavy bleeding today, so it kinda feels like I'm having a second period straight after the other one!!
> 
> *Meganscott* next step is a follow-up appt next week with our Dr to discuss our cycle. I really want to know why on earth i got AF at 5dp5dt when i was still on progesterone! DH and I have already decided we want to try IVF again in a few months. those intramuscular shots sound scary! All the best!!
> 
> hi to everyone else and good luck *Plex*, *Chloe* and *prayerful*Click to expand...

Goldfish, I'm praying for your success on your next cycle! :hugs:



Samsfan said:


> Chickadee- Ive been testing every morning ... its been negative. I know that nothing will show until Sunday. I think at this point I will wait for Monday. I'm not hopeful.
> 
> Lucie- Good luck!!!!
> 
> The intramuscular shots aren't that bad
> 
> AFM- Had some spotting today. Weird! I'm 9 days past a 3 day transfer. It's too late for implantation..:shrug::shrug: Maybe its the witch!:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Plex - three more days of Stims plus the trigger should have you sitting pretty in the follicle department!!!
> 
> Megan - don't worry - I'm not quite ready to leave yet... I'm still being sooo cautious. I've told my parents and my sister in law - only because they have been our biggest supporters through this whole journey - can't tell you how many times I've cried with each of them!
> 
> Samsfan & Lucie- when are you testing? Early or waiting for beta? Hanawanna - I haven't seen you in here lately - what's going on? Goldfish - and more news? Betty - are you still testing?
> 
> Prayin - sorry your biopsy hurt so much!!! Yikes! But bring on the Stims!Click to expand...

The spotting could be caused by anything. Hang in there. I'm praying for you!! :hugs:


So, everything I've read online indicates that the PIO injection needles should be 1.5 inches long unless you're "really tiny". My doctor's office ordered me 1 inch needles, which they say is fine for someone my size (5'4", 115 lbs -- not sure I would say that that's excessively small?). I'm wondering if I should be concerned that the needle didn't hurt when DH stabbed me with it last night. I don't want a bigger needle if I don't need it (!!), but I want to make sure that this little bean is getting the progesterone that she needs. I trust my doctor but just wanted to see what everyone else was using. :wacko:


----------



## Plex

Goldfish - :hugs: Im so sorry to hear about ur cycle hun :hugs: Hope u get some answers - it def sounds weird getting af whilst on the progesterone xx

Samsfan - At least now uve tested the trigger shot outta ur system - fxd for a positive result on sun!! xx

Lucie - Gosh uve got some strong will power there hun not testing :thumbup: - I wish u the best of luck !! xx

Disney - Hope all goes well tomorrow :D do u have a date for an us yet? xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> Goldfish - :hugs: Im so sorry to hear about ur cycle hun :hugs: Hope u get some answers - it def sounds weird getting af whilst on the progesterone xx
> 
> Samsfan - At least now uve tested the trigger shot outta ur system - fxd for a positive result on sun!! xx
> 
> Lucie - Gosh uve got some strong will power there hun not testing :thumbup: - I wish u the best of luck !! xx
> 
> Disney - Hope all goes well tomorrow :D do u have a date for an us yet? xx

Not yet -- I think I can schedule that once I get the lab results from tomorrow. I'm hoping they can process my blood same day even though it's the weekend. I'm being a worry wart and am dying for confirmation that all is well with this little bean! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

I'm worried that you are already having your second beta on Saturday and I'm not scheduled until Sunday!! Isn't it supposed to be 48 hours after the first? I hope my nurse didn't screw up - Monday was a holiday and I swear everyone has been off a day all week!!!
I guess if this beaner isn't going to stick, there is nothing they can do about it this early, so one extra day waiting for a blood test is no big deal. Right???


----------



## Prayerful

Disney - My DH wasn't too thrilled about doing my injections either. He had to practice on an apple a few times before he would even come near me with the needle. Haha! 

My needles are 1.5 inches. You sound like you are pretty small so I wouldn't worry too much about having a 1 inch needle. I'm sure it is making it into the muscle, just not super deep into it. You could always double check with the nurse though.

Megan - The thigh is another location for IM injections if you truly have to do them yourself. That will be easier to do on your own. Hopefully DH will be able to do them for you though.

Chloe - Congrats! That is a great number!

Plex - So glad things are looking up for you!

Good luck Sam!

AFM - I had my first ultrasound today! Everything went great. There was one tiny little bean with a strong heartbeat that we could see but not hear. It really felt unreal after waiting so long to finally see my little bean on the screen. It was such a great feeling. I am a little sad the second embryo didn't make it but am so blessed to have this one! ...On a side note, my ovaries are bigger than my uterus right now! :wacko:

I am so hopeful for everyone here to get their BFPs too!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0436-1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, ladies, been stalking regularly, but not much has been happening... until now! Injection class was great. Been on BCP for a week now (until next Wed). Suddenly, things are starting and I am super excited. Starting Lupron tomorrow and stims on 11/2. Will be on Gonal-F 150 and Menopur 1 powder, until first u/s and b/w appt on 11/5. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> I'm worried that you are already having your second beta on Saturday and I'm not scheduled until Sunday!! Isn't it supposed to be 48 hours after the first? I hope my nurse didn't screw up - Monday was a holiday and I swear everyone has been off a day all week!!!
> I guess if this beaner isn't going to stick, there is nothing they can do about it this early, so one extra day waiting for a blood test is no big deal. Right???

The first beta was yesterday, so the 48 hours is Saturday. But also know that my original test day was supposed to be today (before I got my BFP at home and got it changed), and since the lab is closed on Sunday, the next test would have been an extra day later (Monday). I'm not sure if I will actually get the results tomorrow with it being the weekend. :shrug: I'm anxious for the next results. 



Prayerful said:


> Disney - My DH wasn't too thrilled about doing my injections either. He had to practice on an apple a few times before he would even come near me with the needle. Haha!
> 
> My needles are 1.5 inches. You sound like you are pretty small so I wouldn't worry too much about having a 1 inch needle. I'm sure it is making it into the muscle, just not super deep into it. You could always double check with the nurse though.
> 
> Megan - The thigh is another location for IM injections if you truly have to do them yourself. That will be easier to do on your own. Hopefully DH will be able to do them for you though.
> 
> Chloe - Congrats! That is a great number!
> 
> Plex - So glad things are looking up for you!
> 
> Good luck Sam!
> 
> AFM - I had my first ultrasound today! Everything went great. There was one tiny little bean with a strong heartbeat that we could see but not hear. It really felt unreal after waiting so long to finally see my little bean on the screen. It was such a great feeling. I am a little sad the second embryo didn't make it but am so blessed to have this one! ...On a side note, my ovaries are bigger than my uterus right now! :wacko:
> 
> I am so hopeful for everyone here to get their BFPs too!

What a beauty!! That's awesome! <3

My doctor thinks I'm good with the 1 inch needles. I can still feel the injection site from last night still, so I think I'm ok. I jumped when DH stuck me tonight. Good thing the needle didn't pop out or I would have had to have him do it again. :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Hi, ladies, been stalking regularly, but not much has been happening... until now! Injection class was great. Been on BCP for a week now (until next Wed). Suddenly, things are starting and I am super excited. Starting Lupron tomorrow and stims on 11/2. Will be on Gonal-F 150 and Menopur 1 powder, until first u/s and b/w appt on 11/5.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

Congrats on getting started! I was on Gonal-f and menopur, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Goldfish

*Samsfan* good luck on Monday! Don't give up till then!
*Disney* thank you!
*Plex* thanks, unfortunately looks like I'm getting a second period now because I've stopped the progesterone. So unfair!
*Prayerful* cute ultrasound pic :)
*Flagirlie* good luck on starting ivf!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Prayerful - what a beautiful picture!!! Gave me goosebumps!


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan. Great picture..so exciting. 

Goldfish...im so sorry. I know how it feels...but just get ready for the next cycle which will be successful.


----------



## flagirlie7

Did my first lupron shot today! I did ovidrel once before but still it was a bit nerve wracking. So I put my nice relaxing music on and took my time with prep. Anyway once I did it, it was fast and nothing! Little itching after.


----------



## MeganScott

*flagirlie7* I started Lupron two days ago too, but after 6 cycles of ivf stims and triggers, the tiny lupron shot feels breezy and easy. I had nasty bruises on my belly from the ivf stims, because I didn't know about the air bubbles causing bruising until Disney told us here, so I hadn't bothered too much about the odd air bubble. As a result, my belly was bruised and knotted up.. thankfully its all gone now, and Lupron shots, you're right, I hardly even feel them, just very mild itching/stinging for 10 mins after. Good luck with your first IVF cycle!!

*Disney, Chickadeedee,* your second betas are going to be perfect!! Relax and take it easy dears, you got a BFP BECAUSE it stuck. Your little ones have attached, and you're doing all you can to help them grow and burrow deeper. Good luck for your Saturday / Sunday betas!!

*Prayerful *what a lovely pic!! I have goosebumps too, its like a little miracle isn't it? 

*Disney* my PIO needles are 1.5 inches long too, but although I'm same height as you, i'm pretty heavy, almost 175 pounds. 

*Goldfish* Hon, I know you feel you got AF since you're bleeding, I've never heard of AF coming 5dp5dt... the bleeding could be anything... Did your RE test you or advise you to stop the Progesterone? I would have thought, they'd still ask you to wait until OTD before you stop the progesterone support... 

Bleeding is NOT a sign for a BFN for an IVF'er; I've said it on the forums before, its a common thing for IVFers despite BFPs. I hope you question them about that when you meet the doctor!

*AFM,* Lupron is causing mood swings worse than Progesterone. I spoke to mom - cried, spoke to my bro - cried, watched tv, something made me cry.. DH is clueless about cheering me up, and he just asks me confused, "Why are you crying?" and I'm like "I don't know!!!"

Maybe we need to step out for a break, go somewhere and see the fall colors or a spa visit to relax... CANNOT imagine how its going to be after 10 days of shots, if I'm in this state after 2 days of shots!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Megan! :hugs:

I never went on Lupron, but I'm sorry about the mood swings. Going out and getting your mind off of things sounds like a lovely idea! Hang in there -- your 10 days will be up before you know it!


----------



## Izabela

Congrats on BFP girls!


Sorry for the negatives. Next time should be your turn.

I had negative and the issue seems to be high progesterone before egg collection due to early ovulation. I was just wander if anybody is on different meds for down reg other that nasal spray. I believe I am allergic to nasal spray. After each spray I sneeze for hours and instantly I get a runny nose. I was just wander if anybody has a similar issues and if uses something different like injections. I ask seeing the consultant on Wednesday and I want to have a plan.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Hanawanabump

Evening ladies!!

Took my test this morning bfn I was prepared for it, guess its on to the next. Didn't phone hospital thought id leave it till Monday, hope it's not a problem. Didn't feel like saying it out loud I guess. All they're going to say is stop taking pessaries, think I have to have 3 AF till next cycle, had letter to say none frozen, so probably looking at new year before I start again.

Congrats to you lovely ladies who got your bfp so happy for you!!!!

Also a big big thank you to you all for being so supportive, hope we all stay in touch with each other's journeys!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Samsfan

Hana. Dont they give you a blood test? How do you know for sure?


----------



## flagirlie7

MeganScott said:


> *flagirlie7* I started Lupron two days ago too, but after 6 cycles of ivf stims and triggers, the tiny lupron shot feels breezy and easy. I had nasty bruises on my belly from the ivf stims, because I didn't know about the air bubbles causing bruising until Disney told us here, so I hadn't bothered too much about the odd air bubble. As a result, my belly was bruised and knotted up.. thankfully its all gone now, and Lupron shots, you're right, I hardly even feel them, just very mild itching/stinging for 10 mins after. Good luck with your first IVF cycle!!
> 
> *Disney, Chickadeedee,* your second betas are going to be perfect!! Relax and take it easy dears, you got a BFP BECAUSE it stuck. Your little ones have attached, and you're doing all you can to help them grow and burrow deeper. Good luck for your Saturday / Sunday betas!!
> 
> *Prayerful *what a lovely pic!! I have goosebumps too, its like a little miracle isn't it?
> 
> *Disney* my PIO needles are 1.5 inches long too, but although I'm same height as you, i'm pretty heavy, almost 175 pounds.
> 
> *Goldfish* Hon, I know you feel you got AF since you're bleeding, I've never heard of AF coming 5dp5dt... the bleeding could be anything... Did your RE test you or advise you to stop the Progesterone? I would have thought, they'd still ask you to wait until OTD before you stop the progesterone support...
> 
> Bleeding is NOT a sign for a BFN for an IVF'er; I've said it on the forums before, its a common thing for IVFers despite BFPs. I hope you question them about that when you meet the doctor!
> 
> *AFM,* Lupron is causing mood swings worse than Progesterone. I spoke to mom - cried, spoke to my bro - cried, watched tv, something made me cry.. DH is clueless about cheering me up, and he just asks me confused, "Why are you crying?" and I'm like "I don't know!!!"
> 
> Maybe we need to step out for a break, go somewhere and see the fall colors or a spa visit to relax... CANNOT imagine how its going to be after 10 days of shots, if I'm in this state after 2 days of shots!!!


Megan, what shot is the worst, if I may ask? I heard Menopur stings... Also, my nurse told me to inject HCG into my stomach (although I can swear my doc said intramuscular)... Is that common?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh Megan - sorry about the mood swings!! I've been crabby lately with DH - has to be hormones!!!

Hana - don't forget that I got a BFN three days before my OTD so anything is possible!!!

Flagirl - good luck with the rest of your Stims!


----------



## MeganScott

Izabela said:


> Congrats on BFP girls!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the negatives. Next time should be your turn.
> 
> I had negative and the issue seems to be high progesterone before egg collection due to early ovulation. I was just wander if anybody is on different meds for down reg other that nasal spray. I believe I am allergic to nasal spray. After each spray I sneeze for hours and instantly I get a runny nose. I was just wander if anybody has a similar issues and if uses something different like injections. I ask seeing the consultant on Wednesday and I want to have a plan.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I've never been on the nasal spray, so I don't even know what they are!!

But yes, there are injections, medication that can delay your natural ovulation until your follies are ready and large enough and you are ready for the HCG trigger. I had one IUI cycle cancelled because of early ovulation, and from the next cycle onwards, they gave me this injection called CETROTIDE which delays ovulation, as well as helps the follies grow and mature. On day 5-6 of stims, they would start me on Cetrotide, and I would take two injections every night, one for the stims and second cetrotide, both in belly. You can inquire about similar medications for yourself.



Hanawanabump said:


> Evening ladies!!
> 
> Took my test this morning bfn I was prepared for it, guess its on to the next. Didn't phone hospital thought id leave it till Monday, hope it's not a problem. Didn't feel like saying it out loud I guess. All they're going to say is stop taking pessaries, think I have to have 3 AF till next cycle, had letter to say none frozen, so probably looking at new year before I start again.
> 
> Congrats to you lovely ladies who got your bfp so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Also a big big thank you to you all for being so supportive, hope we all stay in touch with each other's journeys!!! Xxxxx

Hana, I agree with Samsfan... how do you know its a negative until you're tested? They ought to check you and confirm! I urge you to get a test before you give up. Sending prayers your way! :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> Megan, what shot is the worst, if I may ask? I heard Menopur stings... Also, my nurse told me to inject HCG into my stomach (although I can swear my doc said intramuscular)... Is that common?

HCG is in the belly and so are other stims... I've never really heard of an intramuscular HCG shot. The only intramuscular shots are the PIO (Progesterone in Oil) and Delestrogen, which are given to prepare your Uterus lining for implantation. But different REs use different protocols from case to case... Mine used Vaginal Progesterone (Crinone) instead of the PIO shots, and Estrace 2mg tablets twice a day instead of Delestrogen while I was doing the two fresh IVF cycles. But for FET they use shots for PIO and Delestrogen.

Intramuscular shots are the most painful from what I understand, the others are not that bad. Menopur, Gonal-F/Follistim, Bravelle, Cetrotide, HCG all are usually with smaller needles in the belly where it stings a little after the shot, but as long as you removed the air bubbles and injected yourself correctly you won't have bruising or pain after. I was very scared doing the first shot ever for myself... I must have taken like 20 minutes to prep!! I was soooo over cautious and scared of doing something wrong... but after two cycles, DH observed that I handled it like a professional :laugh2:

Don't worry about the stim shots or the HCG... the subcutaneous (in the belly) shots feel like a pinch when the needle goes in and you might sting/tingle a little for a few minutes after, but it goes away after 10-15 minutes. Its not bad at all. You'll do great! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Izabela said:


> Congrats on BFP girls!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the negatives. Next time should be your turn.
> 
> I had negative and the issue seems to be high progesterone before egg collection due to early ovulation. I was just wander if anybody is on different meds for down reg other that nasal spray. I believe I am allergic to nasal spray. After each spray I sneeze for hours and instantly I get a runny nose. I was just wander if anybody has a similar issues and if uses something different like injections. I ask seeing the consultant on Wednesday and I want to have a plan.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I'm not familiar with using nasal spray as part of the IVF protocol. Hopefully it gets better for you. :hugs:



Hanawanabump said:


> Evening ladies!!
> 
> Took my test this morning bfn I was prepared for it, guess its on to the next. Didn't phone hospital thought id leave it till Monday, hope it's not a problem. Didn't feel like saying it out loud I guess. All they're going to say is stop taking pessaries, think I have to have 3 AF till next cycle, had letter to say none frozen, so probably looking at new year before I start again.
> 
> Congrats to you lovely ladies who got your bfp so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Also a big big thank you to you all for being so supportive, hope we all stay in touch with each other's journeys!!! Xxxxx

Sorry about your BFN. :hugs: How many days are you at? Is it possible that you have a late implanted?



flagirlie7 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> *flagirlie7* I started Lupron two days ago too, but after 6 cycles of ivf stims and triggers, the tiny lupron shot feels breezy and easy. I had nasty bruises on my belly from the ivf stims, because I didn't know about the air bubbles causing bruising until Disney told us here, so I hadn't bothered too much about the odd air bubble. As a result, my belly was bruised and knotted up.. thankfully its all gone now, and Lupron shots, you're right, I hardly even feel them, just very mild itching/stinging for 10 mins after. Good luck with your first IVF cycle!!
> 
> *Disney, Chickadeedee,* your second betas are going to be perfect!! Relax and take it easy dears, you got a BFP BECAUSE it stuck. Your little ones have attached, and you're doing all you can to help them grow and burrow deeper. Good luck for your Saturday / Sunday betas!!
> 
> *Prayerful *what a lovely pic!! I have goosebumps too, its like a little miracle isn't it?
> 
> *Disney* my PIO needles are 1.5 inches long too, but although I'm same height as you, i'm pretty heavy, almost 175 pounds.
> 
> *Goldfish* Hon, I know you feel you got AF since you're bleeding, I've never heard of AF coming 5dp5dt... the bleeding could be anything... Did your RE test you or advise you to stop the Progesterone? I would have thought, they'd still ask you to wait until OTD before you stop the progesterone support...
> 
> Bleeding is NOT a sign for a BFN for an IVF'er; I've said it on the forums before, its a common thing for IVFers despite BFPs. I hope you question them about that when you meet the doctor!
> 
> *AFM,* Lupron is causing mood swings worse than Progesterone. I spoke to mom - cried, spoke to my bro - cried, watched tv, something made me cry.. DH is clueless about cheering me up, and he just asks me confused, "Why are you crying?" and I'm like "I don't know!!!"
> 
> Maybe we need to step out for a break, go somewhere and see the fall colors or a spa visit to relax... CANNOT imagine how its going to be after 10 days of shots, if I'm in this state after 2 days of shots!!!
> 
> 
> Megan, what shot is the worst, if I may ask? I heard Menopur stings... Also, my nurse told me to inject HCG into my stomach (although I can swear my doc said intramuscular)... Is that common?Click to expand...

I was on 150 Gonal-F and 150 Menopur, and my doctor's office had me mix the meds into a single injection. When I started Ganirelix to prevent ovulation, I was instructed to mix that into the same single injection, too. I think it was the Menopur and the Ganirelix that caused the injection to burn a little, but I found it helpful to ice for a few minutes before doing the injection and to inject the meds VERY slowly. I also used a gauze pad to massage the injection site for a few minutes after (particularly after starting the Ganirelix), and that helped. Make sure that you don't inject until the alcohol from your wipe is completely dry or it will sting.

My hcg was done subcutaneously (in the belly). My doctors office instructs patients to do it in the belly, but a lot of things I've read online indicates that Novarel is typically done intramuscularly. I'd go with the stomach if you are given a choice. :winkwink:


----------



## adroplet

I'm so upset here.:cry: I had my appt today and my lining is only at a 7.6 from my last appt which was at 7.4. I am on estrace 5 tablets total (3 oral and 2 vag). My ER is increasing it to 7 total now and my next appt is on Monday. 

Don't know if it's all the estrace or Lupron i'm on but i'm getting very emotional.
Is this:shrug: FET ever gonna happen???


----------



## Izabela

Adroplet finger cross that your lining is going to be at the right size by Monday. Is good that has still got thicker so the increase in meds should do all the difference.

Meganscott and Dysneyfan thanks for the information. In UK seems to be a preference for nasal spray synarel used for long protocol they ask you to take it for at least 2 weeks before stims and during on a reduce dose. It does not work for me and I had early ovulation on my first IVF and the clinic still did not listen and they did not documented properly, so the new clinic kind of ignored until I had the same issue 5 days before egg collection. They were mentioning something about injections to stop ovulation. Have the injections worked for you? I am worried that my progesterone would still go up.


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> I'm so upset here.:cry: I had my appt today and my lining is only at a 7.6 from my last appt which was at 7.4. I am on estrace 5 tablets total (3 oral and 2 vag). My ER is increasing it to 7 total now and my next appt is on Monday.
> 
> Don't know if it's all the estrace or Lupron i'm on but i'm getting very emotional.
> Is this:shrug: FET ever gonna happen???

I'm so sorry adroplet. :hugs: You'll get there. I'm praying that your lining thickens quickly and that you'll get to do you FET soon! We want that lining nice and cozy for your little bean.



Izabela said:


> Adroplet finger cross that your lining is going to be at the right size by Monday. Is good that has still got thicker so the increase in meds should do all the difference.
> 
> Meganscott and Dysneyfan thanks for the information. In UK seems to be a preference for nasal spray synarel used for long protocol they ask you to take it for at least 2 weeks before stims and during on a reduce dose. It does not work for me and I had early ovulation on my first IVF and the clinic still did not listen and they did not documented properly, so the new clinic kind of ignored until I had the same issue 5 days before egg collection. They were mentioning something about injections to stop ovulation. Have the injections worked for you? I am worried that my progesterone would still go up.

Ganirelix seemed to work for me. I think I was on it for about 5-ish days for each of my IVF cycles -- my doctor started me on it once my follicle sizes and estradiol levels reached a certain point. During my first cycle, my doctor had me take an extra shot of it the morning after my trigger shot because my estradiol levels were higher. I did not have to do the same for my second cycle and took the last dose of Ganirelix with the trigger. Both times, I was paranoid that I'd ovulate before ER (because my CM seemed to be less "copious" after I triggered), but everything worked out ok.


----------



## MeganScott

Izabela said:


> Adroplet finger cross that your lining is going to be at the right size by Monday. Is good that has still got thicker so the increase in meds should do all the difference.
> 
> Meganscott and Dysneyfan thanks for the information. In UK seems to be a preference for nasal spray synarel used for long protocol they ask you to take it for at least 2 weeks before stims and during on a reduce dose. It does not work for me and I had early ovulation on my first IVF and the clinic still did not listen and they did not documented properly, so the new clinic kind of ignored until I had the same issue 5 days before egg collection. They were mentioning something about injections to stop ovulation. Have the injections worked for you? I am worried that my progesterone would still go up.

Izabela, yes, the cetrotide injections definitely worked for me. If you are paying big money for your IVF, I suggest you put your foot down with your clinic and have them make sure they document and test you properly... Timing and monitoring is so crucial with an IVF procedure!!! 

I'd also encourage you to ask for the injections to delay ovulation, and make sure you can have them available if and when needed !!

I hope this cycle works for you and you don't have to endure this again!! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

flagirlie7 said:


> Hi, ladies, been stalking regularly, but not much has been happening... until now! Injection class was great. Been on BCP for a week now (until next Wed). Suddenly, things are starting and I am super excited. Starting Lupron tomorrow and stims on 11/2. Will be on Gonal-F 150 and Menopur 1 powder, until first u/s and b/w appt on 11/5.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

Good luck Flagirlie!!



Chickadeedee said:


> Prayerful - what a beautiful picture!!! Gave me goosebumps!

Thank you! You'll soon be seeing your little bean too!! :thumbup:



MeganScott said:


> *AFM,* Lupron is causing mood swings worse than Progesterone. I spoke to mom - cried, spoke to my bro - cried, watched tv, something made me cry.. DH is clueless about cheering me up, and he just asks me confused, "Why are you crying?" and I'm like "I don't know!!!"
> 
> Maybe we need to step out for a break, go somewhere and see the fall colors or a spa visit to relax... CANNOT imagine how its going to be after 10 days of shots, if I'm in this state after 2 days of shots!!!

Sorry the Lupron has you feeling all :wacko: I hope you are able to find a good distraction through the next several days.



Izabela said:


> I had negative and the issue seems to be high progesterone before egg collection due to early ovulation. I was just wander if anybody is on different meds for down reg other that nasal spray. I believe I am allergic to nasal spray. After each spray I sneeze for hours and instantly I get a runny nose. I was just wander if anybody has a similar issues and if uses something different like injections. I ask seeing the consultant on Wednesday and I want to have a plan.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I've heard of the nasal spray but I don't think we use it around here. I used an subcutaneous (belly) injection called Lupron. It worked well for me. Good luck at your appt on Wednesday. I hope you can figure out something that will work for you.



Hanawanabump said:


> Evening ladies!!
> 
> Took my test this morning bfn I was prepared for it, guess its on to the next. Didn't phone hospital thought id leave it till Monday, hope it's not a problem. Didn't feel like saying it out loud I guess. All they're going to say is stop taking pessaries, think I have to have 3 AF till next cycle, had letter to say none frozen, so probably looking at new year before I start again.
> 
> Congrats to you lovely ladies who got your bfp so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Also a big big thank you to you all for being so supportive, hope we all stay in touch with each other's journeys!!! Xxxxx

So sorry Hana. I hope it is just still too early for you. :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> Megan, what shot is the worst, if I may ask? I heard Menopur stings... Also, my nurse told me to inject HCG into my stomach (although I can swear my doc said intramuscular)... Is that common?

My HCG was in the belly. I haven't heard of it being given IM.



adroplet said:


> I'm so upset here.:cry: I had my appt today and my lining is only at a 7.6 from my last appt which was at 7.4. I am on estrace 5 tablets total (3 oral and 2 vag). My ER is increasing it to 7 total now and my next appt is on Monday.
> 
> Don't know if it's all the estrace or Lupron i'm on but i'm getting very emotional.
> Is this:shrug: FET ever gonna happen???

So sorry sweetie. You've had a rough journey. Hang in there though. It will all work out!


----------



## Goldfish

MeganScott said:


> *Goldfish* Hon, I know you feel you got AF since you're bleeding, I've never heard of AF coming 5dp5dt... the bleeding could be anything... Did your RE test you or advise you to stop the Progesterone? I would have thought, they'd still ask you to wait until OTD before you stop the progesterone support...
> 
> Bleeding is NOT a sign for a BFN for an IVF'er; I've said it on the forums before, its a common thing for IVFers despite BFPs. I hope you question them about that when you meet the doctor!
> 
> *AFM,* Lupron is causing mood swings worse than Progesterone. I spoke to mom - cried, spoke to my bro - cried, watched tv, something made me cry.. DH is clueless about cheering me up, and he just asks me confused, "Why are you crying?" and I'm like "I don't know!!!"
> 
> Maybe we need to step out for a break, go somewhere and see the fall colors or a spa visit to relax... CANNOT imagine how its going to be after 10 days of shots, if I'm in this state after 2 days of shots!!!

*Meganscott* the bleeding that started 5dp5dt really felt like AF, I did have a *tiny* bit of hope that I was one of those IVFers who just bleeds before their BFP, but I got a BFN at 9dp5dt (OTD) as well. The nurse said to stop the progesterone, then the next day I got what seemed like a second AF as the bleeding was really heavy. I have a follow-up appt next week and will ask the Dr about how I've managed to get 2 periods!! I think going on a small break to see the fall colours sounds wonderful, IVF is an emotional time so doing something nice for yourself if important!

*Samsfan* thanks, I hope you get some good news tomorrow!

*Izabela* so sorry about your BFN :hugs: I'm in the UK too, and was on Suprecur (buserelin) injections for the downreg. If you're having a bad reaction to the Synarel nasal spray, you should definitely ask for injections instead - Suprecur does the same thing as Synarel (both are GnRH agonists). I've done 2 IVFs at 2 different clinics and both clinics put me on the Suprecur (even though I know they also do the nasal spray because I've seen it on their meds lists). I don't have personal experience with Ganirelix or Cetrotide, but please note that they're GnRH _antagonists_, not _agonist_, so best to ask your Dr about it. Good luck!

*Hanawana* sorry to hear that :hugs: I feel for you!! Take care!

*Adroplet* FX that your lining grows by tomorrow!

AFM, I do seem to be having a second period (first one was 5 days long, then it almost stopped, but the second one started heavily).


----------



## Chickadeedee

Eeek! Second beta in an hour! I'll have the results before lunch hopefully.. I just want to see that number double!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Pretty sure I'm out. Like last fresh cycle, woke up day before OTD to cramps and red bleeding. Last time, I ended up with a positive beta, but it ended up ectopic.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Goldfish, 2 periods -- not fair. So sorry that you have to go through that. I'm praying for success on your next go. :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> Eeek! Second beta in an hour! I'll have the results before lunch hopefully.. I just want to see that number double!!

Good luck!! I went for mine yesterday and still haven't gotten the results yet. I've been paranoid since. :wacko:



Lucie73821 said:


> Pretty sure I'm out. Like last fresh cycle, woke up day before OTD to cramps and red bleeding. Last time, I ended up with a positive beta, but it ended up ectopic.

I'm sorry, Lucie. Are you bleeding heavily? I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Official beta is 247! So it tripled!!

Lucie and Goldfish -as if this whole IVF/infertility journey wasn't sucky enough.. I'm sorry...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Official beta is 247! So it tripled!!
> 
> Lucie and Goldfish -as if this whole IVF/infertility journey wasn't sucky enough.. I'm sorry...

Congrats!!!

My doctor said this morning that the lab didn't post my results yesterday. I'm guessing that means I won't get yesterday's levels until possibly tomorrow. The suspense is killing me! I'm still paranoid about my progesterone levels. :wacko:


----------



## MeganScott

*Disney* I'm sure your results will be great too, hang in there hon. Perhaps you can try to distract yourself from worrying, its just one more day to go!!! :flower:

*Chickadeedee*, its tripled!! How many embies did you transfer again? did they say anything about twinning? Exciting! :happydance:

*Lucie* I'm sorry you're bleeding... I hope theres still a chance for a BFP that sticks. Praying for you!! :growlmad::hugs:

*Goldfish* wow, its bad enough to get AF and find out its a BFN, but to have her visit twice, back-to-back, I'm so sorry hon!!! Sending prayers and positive vibes your way! :hugs:

*AFM* - Today is the last day on BCP. Hopefully with just the Lupron and no BCP adding to the cocktail, my moods will be a little less cranky and I'll feel somewhat better..

Does anyone suffer toothaches / wisdom tooth growth / gum infections during this process? I've read that progesterone makes the gums spongy and easily susceptible to infection, I floss and brush and rinse after every damn meal, but i still suffer these horrid toothaches - currently my right upper and lower wisdom teeth - or that general area anyway, that i'm having to suppress with Ibuprofen !!


----------



## Chickadeedee

MeganScott said:


> *Disney* I'm sure your results will be great too, hang in there hon. Perhaps you can try to distract yourself from worrying, its just one more day to go!!! :flower:
> 
> *Chickadeedee*, its tripled!! How many embies did you transfer again? did they say anything about twinning? Exciting! :happydance:
> 
> *Lucie* I'm sorry you're bleeding... I hope theres still a chance for a BFP that sticks. Praying for you!! :growlmad::hugs:
> 
> *Goldfish* wow, its bad enough to get AF and find out its a BFN, but to have her visit twice, back-to-back, I'm so sorry hon!!! Sending prayers and positive vibes your way! :hugs:
> 
> *AFM* - Today is the last day on BCP. Hopefully with just the Lupron and no BCP adding to the cocktail, my moods will be a little less cranky and I'll feel somewhat better..
> 
> Does anyone suffer toothaches / wisdom tooth growth / gum infections during this process? I've read that progesterone makes the gums spongy and easily susceptible to infection, I floss and brush and rinse after every damn meal, but i still suffer these horrid toothaches - currently my right upper and lower wisdom teeth - or that general area anyway, that i'm having to suppress with Ibuprofen !!

We transferred two!! I would be thrilled with twins, but really think it's just one perfect beaner... I guess I always imagined twins showed super high betas.. Hmmm, should be interesting! I will schedule my first ultrasound tomorrow!

About the gums - my dentist warned me that pregnancy made your gums bleed more and be more sensitive - and progesterone mimics pregnancy, right?? So that sound like it could be the case for you.... I'm terrible about flossing (I had braces and my teeth are SOOOO tight together that it is a pain in the arse to floss) so that is on my list of things to work on!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I finally got my lab results from yesterday. My doctors office says that my numbers / results are great. Beta from yesterday (2 days later) was 217 (they were looking for it to be at or above 174), and progesterone was 62.6 (up from 3.6 on Thursday). :happydance: I can stop obsessing now. :haha: My first ultrasound has been scheduled for Nov 1!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney that's awesome!!! Stop obsessing and just enjoy your pregnancy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Fab beta results ladies and progestrone improvement !!! X


----------



## Samsfan

I'm so happy for you... Disneyfan and Chickadee:flower:

Lucie- I am so sorry. I think I'm in the same boat as you are... Woke up to brown staining..... Doesn't look good. 

Ugghh this process is awful!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks for being so supportive, ladies!! :hugs:



Samsfan said:


> I'm so happy for you... Disneyfan and Chickadee:flower:
> 
> Lucie- I am so sorry. I think I'm in the same boat as you are... Woke up to brown staining..... Doesn't look good.
> 
> Ugghh this process is awful!

Hang in there, Samsfan!! I'm praying for good news from you soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Disney- You have been so supportive throughout this process. Thanks! :flower: I am just losing hope all tests have been negative and today the staining has become evident. I can only hope for a miracle for tomorrow. 



Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks for being so supportive, ladies!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you... Disneyfan and Chickadee:flower:
> 
> Lucie- I am so sorry. I think I'm in the same boat as you are... Woke up to brown staining..... Doesn't look good.
> 
> Ugghh this process is awful!
> 
> Hang in there, Samsfan!! I'm praying for good news from you soon!! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Plex

Smasfan& Lucie - :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Izabela

Disneyfan88 said:


> I finally got my lab results from yesterday. My doctors office says that my numbers / results are great. Beta from yesterday (2 days later) was 217 (they were looking for it to be at or above 174), and progesterone was 62.6 (up from 3.6 on Thursday). :happydance: I can stop obsessing now. :haha: My first ultrasound has been scheduled for Nov 1!

Disneyfan and Cickendee great results. Congrats

Sorry Sam hope still has worked.

Lucie hang in there should work for you. You had a double ectopic so theoretical your embies are good quality. Have you had early period with your previous failed?

Thanks for advice girls I will put my foot down on Wednesday when I have my follow up appointment.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Disney- You have been so supportive throughout this process. Thanks! :flower: I am just losing hope all tests have been negative and today the staining has become evident. I can only hope for a miracle for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for being so supportive, ladies!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you... Disneyfan and Chickadee:flower:
> 
> Lucie- I am so sorry. I think I'm in the same boat as you are... Woke up to brown staining..... Doesn't look good.
> 
> Ugghh this process is awful!
> 
> Hang in there, Samsfan!! I'm praying for good news from you soon!! :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

I'm hopeful for good news, but we'll be here to support you no matter what the results show. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks ladies for your kind words. With our first ivf, I did not get AF before OTD. The flow seems to have been medium-heavy so I have no hope for a miracle tomorrow. My biggest fear isn't a bfn, it would be going through what we went through in January again.


----------



## Katielbkr

Had my monitoring apt this morning. I have 18 follicles growing nicely and my blood levels were perfect! My dosage for meds will stay the same, next apt Tuesday morning.


----------



## adroplet

Chickadee & Disney - Awesome numbers! Well done!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks ladies for your kind words. With our first ivf, I did not get AF before OTD. The flow seems to have been medium-heavy so I have no hope for a miracle tomorrow. My biggest fear isn't a bfn, it would be going through what we went through in January again.

I'm sorry, Lucie. Prayers that you don't have a repeat of your January experience. :hugs:



Katielbkr said:


> Had my monitoring apt this morning. I have 18 follicles growing nicely and my blood levels were perfect! My dosage for meds will stay the same, next apt Tuesday morning.

Excellent news! Do you have an estimated date for ER yet?


----------



## Katielbkr

Disneyfan88 said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for your kind words. With our first ivf, I did not get AF before OTD. The flow seems to have been medium-heavy so I have no hope for a miracle tomorrow. My biggest fear isn't a bfn, it would be going through what we went through in January again.
> 
> I'm sorry, Lucie. Prayers that you don't have a repeat of your January experience. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Katielbkr said:
> 
> 
> Had my monitoring apt this morning. I have 18 follicles growing nicely and my blood levels were perfect! My dosage for meds will stay the same, next apt Tuesday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent news! Do you have an estimated date for ER yet?Click to expand...

10/28 - 11/1 Does that seem too long?


----------



## Samsfan

Lucie- I'll be praying for our baby miracles!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for your kind words. With our first ivf, I did not get AF before OTD. The flow seems to have been medium-heavy so I have no hope for a miracle tomorrow. My biggest fear isn't a bfn, it would be going through what we went through in January again.
> 
> I'm sorry, Lucie. Prayers that you don't have a repeat of your January experience. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Katielbkr said:
> 
> 
> Had my monitoring apt this morning. I have 18 follicles growing nicely and my blood levels were perfect! My dosage for meds will stay the same, next apt Tuesday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent news! Do you have an estimated date for ER yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 10/28 - 11/1 Does that seem too long?Click to expand...

Your final date will be determined by what your ovaries tell your doctor -- both follicle sizes and estradiol levels play a role. Once many of your follicles reach a certain size and your estradiol levels reach a certain level, your doctor will tell you when to trigger, and your ER should be 36 hours later. There are many factors that play into it, so everyone will be on different schedules as far as the number of days of stimming goes. I stimmed for 8 days during my first cycle and for 10 days during my 2nd cycle (same meds and doses). I had lower follicle counts both times. It sounds like you are progressing nicely. I'm guessing that you will have ER before then (you started Thursday, right?), but it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## Katielbkr

Excellent news! Do you have an estimated date for ER yet?[/QUOTE]

10/28 - 11/1 Does that seem too long?[/QUOTE]

Your final date will be determined by what your ovaries tell your doctor -- both follicle sizes and estradiol levels play a role. Once many of your follicles reach a certain size and your estradiol levels reach a certain level, your doctor will tell you when to trigger, and your ER should be 36 hours later. There are many factors that play into it, so everyone will be on different schedules as far as the number of days of stimming goes. I stimmed for 8 days during my first cycle and for 10 days during my 2nd cycle (same meds and doses). I had lower follicle counts both times. It sounds like you are progressing nicely. I'm guessing that you will have ER before then (you started Thursday, right?), but it's hard to say for sure.[/QUOTE]


Yes. I started on Thursday. They didn't tell me what the follicles are measuring but they did measure a few of them. She said they are all about the same size so I guess that's good. I am feeling pretty sore on my left side but I figure it's bc that side has 13 of the 18 follicles they counted.


----------



## lalalori

I am 38 with DOR (low AMH, high FSH, poor response) and have the added challenge of being a carrier for an x linked Mucsular Dystrophy (PGD). 

I had one gender selection IUI, which resulted in an ectopic pregnancy that had to be removed surgically.

I had one failed IVF, with only one that made it to transfer.

Right now I am hoping to beat lots of odds, because they are against me.

AFC = 3
ET = 1!!!
That one egg fertilized
That one fertilized egg became a 9-cell grade A on day 3.
Today is day 4 and I am going crazy. So hard to be optimistic that the lone ranger will make it to day 5 and become a strong blast...

Here's to hoping against all odds that I will still be in as of tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Samsfan said:


> Lucie- I'll be praying for our baby miracles!

Thanks Sam! Me too!


----------



## JessicaG121

Congrats Disney and Chickadee!!

Not much is going on here. I'm in a long FET cycle. I started lupron on Friday & have been taking Aygesten for about a week. I'll be doing my first ultrasound & the trial transfer on Wednesday, followed by a lot of drugs & estimated transfer November 15. 

I'm really concerned that it will be unsuccessful. The transfer is scheduled on day 32 of my cycle. It feels like that's just asking for failure. :(


----------



## Disneyfan88

lalalori said:


> I am 38 with DOR (low AMH, high FSH, poor response) and have the added challenge of being a carrier for an x linked Mucsular Dystrophy (PGD).
> 
> I had one gender selection IUI, which resulted in an ectopic pregnancy that had to be removed surgically.
> 
> I had one failed IVF, with only one that made it to transfer.
> 
> Right now I am hoping to beat lots of odds, because they are against me.
> 
> AFC = 3
> ET = 1!!!
> That one egg fertilized
> That one fertilized egg became a 9-cell grade A on day 3.
> Today is day 4 and I am going crazy. So hard to be optimistic that the lone ranger will make it to day 5 and become a strong blast...
> 
> Here's to hoping against all odds that I will still be in as of tomorrow!!!!

I hope that you receive good news tomorrow. Prayers for a strong embryo for transfer day. It only takes one! :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> Congrats Disney and Chickadee!!
> 
> Not much is going on here. I'm in a long FET cycle. I started lupron on Friday & have been taking Aygesten for about a week. I'll be doing my first ultrasound & the trial transfer on Wednesday, followed by a lot of drugs & estimated transfer November 15.
> 
> I'm really concerned that it will be unsuccessful. The transfer is scheduled on day 32 of my cycle. It feels like that's just asking for failure. :(

Thanks! I actually did my transfer on cycle day 32. I had to push it out a week because I was at a conference for work the week before. My doctor said that the estradiol that I was on (2 pills in the AM, 2 in the PM) would prevent me from ovulating during that cycle and would allow me to manipulate my cycle to fit my transfer date. My protocol did not involve any injections -- just estradiol, Dexamethasone, and baby aspirin. Don't give up hope based on your transfer date. I'm proof that you can get a BFP by transferring after a longer wait. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Thanks Disney!

I searched around on the Internet a little bit after posting and realized that day 28-35 isn't uncommon at all for FET. I was comparing it to fresh, which I shouldn't have been doing. 

I'm doing lupron for 3 weeks, estrodoil starting this Wednesday, I think, progesterone in oil injections starting a few days before the transfer and estrogen patches at some point.


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> Thanks Disney!
> 
> I searched around on the Internet a little bit after posting and realized that day 28-35 isn't uncommon at all for FET. I was comparing it to fresh, which I shouldn't have been doing.
> 
> I'm doing lupron for 3 weeks, estrodoil starting this Wednesday, I think, progesterone in oil injections starting a few days before the transfer and estrogen patches at some point.

That's right, I did add or tweak medications as I got closer to my FET. I started on crinone (progesterone) a week before my transfer. I was put on doxycycline 5 or 6 days before the transfer, and I traded my Dexamethasone for Medrol (yucky taste!) for 4 days leading up to the FET. I was originally supposed to do my lining check any time during the week before my transfer, but because I was out of town that week, I did it the Saturday before I left. I started getting paranoid that my lining check was "too early" and that the lining would get too thick, so I requested an extra lining check the week of my transfer (Monday). 

I started PIO shots after my first beta this last Thursday (while continuing with Crinone twice a day). My progesterone level came back at 3.6, which was quite low. It was up to 62.6 on Saturday.


----------



## dovkav123

lalalori said:


> I am 38 with DOR (low AMH, high FSH, poor response) and have the added challenge of being a carrier for an x linked Mucsular Dystrophy (PGD).
> 
> I had one gender selection IUI, which resulted in an ectopic pregnancy that had to be removed surgically.
> 
> I had one failed IVF, with only one that made it to transfer.
> 
> Right now I am hoping to beat lots of odds, because they are against me.
> 
> AFC = 3
> ET = 1!!!
> That one egg fertilized
> That one fertilized egg became a 9-cell grade A on day 3.
> Today is day 4 and I am going crazy. So hard to be optimistic that the lone ranger will make it to day 5 and become a strong blast...
> 
> Here's to hoping against all odds that I will still be in as of tomorrow!!!!


*Disney and Chikadee*, congrats, well done! happy and healthy pregnancy!
*Lucy* hang in there, sweety. you are not out yet, Praying and hopping.
Hello,*lalalori*I hope the only egg is the healthiest and the strongest!
I did a natural cycle IVF and we retrieved one egg, the one I produced naturally. WE transfered 4 cell grade A embryo. Today is a 5th day after transfer so I am 7dpo and I go crazy too. I have no symptoms. Progesterone supplement doesn't even give me an itch:wacko:
When is your blood test? I am testing around 26th-27th.
My temps droppped today, implantation dip?!
Praying and hoping...

pS. poor responders with failed IVF has good results with natural cycle IVF. Please read here
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2582079


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Disney and Chick....awesome news!!!!! Congrats <3 

I'm so sorry Lucie <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Praying for you Lala <3 and welcome <3


----------



## nlk

congrats Disney and chickadee! So happy for you :happydance:

After five days of stimming, I've got 40 follicles :wacko: Bit worried about OHSS now, especially as they all seem to be fairly big as well. Don't think I will be stimming for much longer! Has anybody else had something similar? I'm starting to get a bit worried about everything.


----------



## MeganScott

*Lalalori, Dovkav* I hope your lone rangers stick. Don't drive yourselves crazy, hang in there!! It only takes one!!

*Jessica*, I'm in the same boat as you.. long FET, I started Lupron on Thursday, and our transfer is tentatively for 11/16 or 11/17, so that will be about 38/39 days into the cycle. My RE said that with FET, you have almost a two week window after your lining is ready and asked me to decide when I wanted the transfer to happen, "Select a date that is important or significant to you in some way, we can do that according to your wish"

*Disney* I'm going to be on Medrol too (Nasty water retention, but no other side effect that I recall) for the 4 days upto transfer and also an antibiotic : Cipro 500mg to make sure my system is infection free at the time of transfer. For the Progesterone / Estrogen though, they will put me on IM shots starting 10/28, no more Crinone I believe. 

I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad about that, cos' Crinone usage is painless but the stinging and day long messiness, clumps, etc.... I certainly won't be missing those!

Seriously, how bad are the PIO and Delestrogen intramuscular shots? I'm really scared!!

Also, I did some research and found Lupron causes bone loss, and hence the otherwise unexplained aches... I think I finally found an explanation to my sudden toothache that started immediately the day after the first Lupron shot ; and also the weird pain in the collarbone, the shoulder blades... Atleast now I can manage with painkillers until my system gets used to it, without worrying about needing expensive dental treatments in the middle of an FET / IVF cycle!!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Ok, a lot to catch up on - so I'll do this in parts:

Lucie and Samsfan - how are you two feeling today? Have you talked to your clinics? Do you have a plan moving forward? Hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

nlk said:


> congrats Disney and chickadee! So happy for you :happydance:
> 
> After five days of stimming, I've got 40 follicles :wacko: Bit worried about OHSS now, especially as they all seem to be fairly big as well. Don't think I will be stimming for much longer! Has anybody else had something similar? I'm starting to get a bit worried about everything.

Wow, that is a TON of follicles!! I had 15 and was soo uncomfortable - how are you holding up? Hopefully you'll get massive amounts of mature eggs!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chickadeedee

lalalori said:


> I am 38 with DOR (low AMH, high FSH, poor response) and have the added challenge of being a carrier for an x linked Mucsular Dystrophy (PGD).
> 
> I had one gender selection IUI, which resulted in an ectopic pregnancy that had to be removed surgically.
> 
> I had one failed IVF, with only one that made it to transfer.
> 
> Right now I am hoping to beat lots of odds, because they are against me.
> 
> AFC = 3
> ET = 1!!!
> That one egg fertilized
> That one fertilized egg became a 9-cell grade A on day 3.
> Today is day 4 and I am going crazy. So hard to be optimistic that the lone ranger will make it to day 5 and become a strong blast...
> 
> Here's to hoping against all odds that I will still be in as of tomorrow!!!!

Lalalori - good luck to you!! When will you hear???


----------



## Samsfan

Had my test. Its negative!!:nope::nope::nope: my AMH dropped to .30 from .53. So it doesnt look good. But I wont give up. Im going to try again. Next cycle November. My RE is preparing a different protocol. 



Chickadeedee said:


> Ok, a lot to catch up on - so I'll do this in parts:
> 
> Lucie and Samsfan - how are you two feeling today? Have you talked to your clinics? Do you have a plan moving forward? Hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Lucie. How are you doing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm so sorry Sam <3


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan said:


> Had my test. Its negative!!:nope::nope::nope: my AMH dropped to .30 from .53. So it doesnt look good. But I wont give up. Im going to try again. Next cycle November. My RE is preparing a different protocol.
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Ok, a lot to catch up on - so I'll do this in parts:
> 
> Lucie and Samsfan - how are you two feeling today? Have you talked to your clinics? Do you have a plan moving forward? Hugs to you both :hugs:Click to expand...


Hugs to you and I like your attitude! We were prepared to jump right back in to :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies I got my bfp at 9dpec on Friday now 12dp and lines are darkening hoping for the Best :)

Samsfam - just wanted too say good luck I had 2 complete bfns on cycles now 3rd bfp !!! 
I also just had a month break in between each cycle x


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I continued to bleed pretty heavily all day yesterday and today. Just talked to the Re's office and my beta came back at 14. Obviously really low. So I have to keep on the progesterone for two more days and get tested again Wednesday. 

I know that this is not going to end well. I just wish it would have been a bfn. 

As to future plans, well we have spent all our money and can't afford to do anything anytime soon.


----------



## Chickadeedee

bettybee1 said:


> Hey ladies I got my bfp at 9dpec on Friday now 12dp and lines are darkening hoping for the Best :)
> 
> Samsfam - just wanted too say good luck I had 2 complete bfns on cycles now 3rd bfp !!!
> I also just had a month break in between each cycle x

Betty - that's terrific!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Hennapop

Samsfan and Lucie,
Im so sorry to hear of your BFNs. Take good care of yourselves and your DH now. :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Just an update - we are on Day 2 of stimms. Had ultrasound last week - looks ok for now, Ill pop in Wed and let you all know.

Also, am on Follistim 450, Menopur, and Lupron right now with a Dexamethasone pill. Whew!!

Congrats to all our BFPs :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *Lalalori, Dovkav* I hope your lone rangers stick. Don't drive yourselves crazy, hang in there!! It only takes one!!
> 
> *Jessica*, I'm in the same boat as you.. long FET, I started Lupron on Thursday, and our transfer is tentatively for 11/16 or 11/17, so that will be about 38/39 days into the cycle. My RE said that with FET, you have almost a two week window after your lining is ready and asked me to decide when I wanted the transfer to happen, "Select a date that is important or significant to you in some way, we can do that according to your wish"
> 
> *Disney* I'm going to be on Medrol too (Nasty water retention, but no other side effect that I recall) for the 4 days upto transfer and also an antibiotic : Cipro 500mg to make sure my system is infection free at the time of transfer. For the Progesterone / Estrogen though, they will put me on IM shots starting 10/28, no more Crinone I believe.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad about that, cos' Crinone usage is painless but the stinging and day long messiness, clumps, etc.... I certainly won't be missing those!
> 
> Seriously, how bad are the PIO and Delestrogen intramuscular shots? I'm really scared!!
> 
> Also, I did some research and found Lupron causes bone loss, and hence the otherwise unexplained aches... I think I finally found an explanation to my sudden toothache that started immediately the day after the first Lupron shot ; and also the weird pain in the collarbone, the shoulder blades... Atleast now I can manage with painkillers until my system gets used to it, without worrying about needing expensive dental treatments in the middle of an FET / IVF cycle!!!

The biggest side effect I get from Medrol is the need to pee several times throughout the night. The taste is awful, though. Blah...

PIO shots haven't been that bad for me. I don't love them, but I don't find them to be too terrible. I've asked DH to not tell me when he's about to do it so that I don't....ummm...clench before it comes. :haha: I strongly dislike the "clumps" and buildup that the Crinone creates. 



Samsfan said:


> Had my test. Its negative!!:nope::nope::nope: my AMH dropped to .30 from .53. So it doesnt look good. But I wont give up. Im going to try again. Next cycle November. My RE is preparing a different protocol.

I'm so sorry, Samsfan. I'm praying that you find success on your next try. My second cycle brought me success, and I want nothing but success for you, too. :hugs:



bettybee1 said:


> Hey ladies I got my bfp at 9dpec on Friday now 12dp and lines are darkening hoping for the Best :)
> 
> Samsfam - just wanted too say good luck I had 2 complete bfns on cycles now 3rd bfp !!!
> I also just had a month break in between each cycle x

Congrats!!! :happydance:



Lucie73821 said:


> Well I continued to bleed pretty heavily all day yesterday and today. Just talked to the Re's office and my beta came back at 14. Obviously really low. So I have to keep on the progesterone for two more days and get tested again Wednesday.
> 
> I know that this is not going to end well. I just wish it would have been a bfn.
> 
> As to future plans, well we have spent all our money and can't afford to do anything anytime soon.

I'm so sorry, Lucie. Hopefully you will get another opportunity to try again in the future. Hang in there. I'm praying that you get your family. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hennapop said:


> Just an update - we are on Day 2 of stimms. Had ultrasound last week - looks ok for now, Ill pop in Wed and let you all know.
> 
> Also, am on Follistim 450, Menopur, and Lupron right now with a Dexamethasone pill. Whew!!
> 
> Congrats to all our BFPs :)

Sounds like you're doing well so far! :thumbup:


----------



## adroplet

I got my call. My lining is at 7.8 and my FET has been scheduled for Monday Oct28th. The clinic likes the lining at an 8, I guess we are all hoping it will thicken to that or more by then. 
I'm applying a heating pad and eating lots of spinach (since I don't eat beef). Fingers crossed it wont thin out again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> I got my call. My lining is at 7.8 and my FET has been scheduled for Monday Oct28th. The clinic likes the lining at an 8, I guess we are all hoping it will thicken to that or more by then.
> I'm applying a heating pad and eating lots of spinach (since I don't eat beef). Fingers crossed it wont thin out again.

Good luck, adroplet! I'm rooting for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## bettybee1

Lucie- am really sorry hunnie xxx


----------



## Katielbkr

Okay ladies... I need some support! I have had an awful day, very emotional and I am very sore from all of the follicles. I have 18 and they are all measuring around 10 so I know I have awhile to go and I am just surprised at how sore I am. They upped my meds starting tonight so hopefully I will progress quicker.


----------



## MeganScott

*Katie* hang in there hon...:hugs:

You're emotional because of the hormones raging... and the soreness is because of so many follies growing and trying to make space, your ovaries expanding to accommodate them, and its all for good reasons! 

Trust me, when they retrieve a good number of eggs, you'll find all the soreness worth it! Treat yourself to some comfort food and cuddle in if you need to... you're doing great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katie, it will be so worth it when you get to ER. You've got a great number of follicles!! :happydance: Be sure to get plenty of rest and let DH get stuff for you. Hang in there -- you're almost there!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Katie - yoga pants, heating pads and Gatorade.... Also, watch out for constipation. Good luck - that's a great follicle count!!


----------



## Samsfan

Katie- I was thinking exactly what chickadee said. Yoga pants and Gatorade! Lots of liquids and stay away from carbs. It will get better if you stick with at least 6 cups of the low cal Gatorade a day... As per my acupuncturist.

AFM- I think I may be going directly into my 3rd ivf cycle. I don't have time and think I shouldn't waste any.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan - :hugs: I wish you nothing but the best of luck.


----------



## Hennapop

Katie- these ladies are right on - yoga pants Gatorade and funny movies help too! You're almost there!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan - good luck - this HAS to be it for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Katie...I concur with all the ladies that have posted!!! Great number of follies! 

Sam....best of luck...I'm rooting for you <3 

How is everyone else doing <3


----------



## ChloeNicolle

I had my ET yesterday, out of the 18 fertilised eggs there was only 1 suitable for 5 day transfer and none to freeze which I'm gutted about :( I worry that is only one was good enough then it's not likely it's going to be a good one, they told me it was a lovely embryo but I'm sure they tell everyone that! I'm only 22 so I'm hopeful that I have a good chance and it was 5 day but I just know something will go wrong :( how should I be feeling now? I feel like I have very mild period pains low down! 

Sorry for going on 

Xxxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

ChloeNicolle said:


> I had my ET yesterday, out of the 18 fertilised eggs there was only 1 suitable for 5 day transfer and none to freeze which I'm gutted about :( I worry that is only one was good enough then it's not likely it's going to be a good one, they told me it was a lovely embryo but I'm sure they tell everyone that! I'm only 22 so I'm hopeful that I have a good chance and it was 5 day but I just know something will go wrong :( how should I be feeling now? I feel like I have very mild period pains low down!
> 
> Sorry for going on
> 
> Xxxx

Hi Chloe :hugs: It only takes one egg to become your forever baby...please don't be down...try to stay positive <3 toes and fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Plex

Heya all :hi: This is just a quick one as im feeling a bit rough :( 

By the time i got to EC I only had 5 decent follicles however they recieved a mature egg from each one, which even the consultant said was FAB. We decided to donate all and now have an appointment on the 17th Dec to discuss egg sharing again but with a stronger protocol. I hope to have my free ivf cycle in the meantime (jan 2014 - gosh that sounds soooooo far away!) dont know what else to say except im a bit gutted - at least my lady will have a fighting chance this cycle, that gives me some comfort.

I havent read through all the posts but hope u are all well - Im sending u all my love. Im going to be lurking for the next few days but will be chatting again soon xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

awwwww plex , get lots of rest, and am really sorry you didnt get enough too be able too have your cycle too ! i wish you the best of luck and really hope its your time very soon :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

It sounds like a bit of a glum day all around. :hugs:

I had my trial transfer this morning, which was incredibly uncomfortable. I didn't realize it was going to be a slightly more scientific version of "let me shove this stick into your uterus to see how far it goes". 

I'm on track for ET Nov 15. Three more weeks!


----------



## Izabela

Plex said:


> Heya all :hi: This is just a quick one as im feeling a bit rough :(
> 
> By the time i got to EC I only had 5 decent follicles however they recieved a mature egg from each one, which even the consultant said was FAB. We decided to donate all and now have an appointment on the 17th Dec to discuss egg sharing again but with a stronger protocol. I hope to have my free ivf cycle in the meantime (jan 2014 - gosh that sounds soooooo far away!) dont know what else to say except im a bit gutted - at least my lady will have a fighting chance this cycle, that gives me some comfort.
> 
> I havent read through all the posts but hope u are all well - Im sending u all my love. Im going to be lurking for the next few days but will be chatting again soon xxxx

Sorry Plex hope you relax and spoil yourself a bit. but the positive is that the eggs were good although I know how hard was for you to take the decision. I had 9 and my lining was affected by the early of and fluctuations in estrogen but I found it hard to give them all and I chose frozen. It comes out the high progesterone and fluctuations in estrogen affected the quality although went to blasts (the recipient's). I will be sharing again possible Nov/Dec if synchronized before the lab closes for cleaning. This time DR injection and antiovulation inject. Still agonist cycle though.


----------



## Izabela

JessicaG121 said:


> It sounds like a bit of a glum day all around. :hugs:
> 
> I had my trial transfer this morning, which was incredibly uncomfortable. I didn't realize it was going to be a slightly more scientific version of "let me shove this stick into your uterus to see how far it goes".
> 
> I'm on track for ET Nov 15. Three more weeks!

Great news. Not long left until your transfer.:hugs:


----------



## Izabela

ChloeNicolle said:


> I had my ET yesterday, out of the 18 fertilised eggs there was only 1 suitable for 5 day transfer and none to freeze which I'm gutted about :( I worry that is only one was good enough then it's not likely it's going to be a good one, they told me it was a lovely embryo but I'm sure they tell everyone that! I'm only 22 so I'm hopeful that I have a good chance and it was 5 day but I just know something will go wrong :( how should I be feeling now? I feel like I have very mild period pains low down!
> 
> Sorry for going on
> 
> Xxxx

Sorry for your disappointed but you have a strong one there and in my experience the clinics tell you in a gentle way the true. Only at my first they said is great and was a a strong one but ended up ectopic. I was not given much hope with the others. So U have a good chance there. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!


----------



## mwb2040

ChloeNicolle said:


> I had my ET yesterday, out of the 18 fertilised eggs there was only 1 suitable for 5 day transfer and none to freeze which I'm gutted about :( I worry that is only one was good enough then it's not likely it's going to be a good one, they told me it was a lovely embryo but I'm sure they tell everyone that! I'm only 22 so I'm hopeful that I have a good chance and it was 5 day but I just know something will go wrong :( how should I be feeling now? I feel like I have very mild period pains low down!
> 
> Sorry for going on
> 
> Xxxx

I know how you feel, but just think that the one embryo was strong and healthy enough to make it to day 5! And the good news is you only need 1!! Try to stay positive. The little emby might be getting real comfortable in your uterus right now! The one thing I noticed in the 2ww was bloating after a few days. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Thank you so much everyone for making me feel better, you just so believe it won't happen to you and you just can't imagine being pregnant! hope everyone is ok! Anyone else in 2ww? 

Plex sorry to hear you couldn't go ahead yourself! Stay positive of a good result thou xxxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!

Oh Lucie - I've been thinking about you... Keeping my fingers crossed for some positive news!!

I'm not really having symptoms any more.. Just tired in the afternoons... I'm worried, to be honest.. No idea how I'm going to make it to the 31st. This is worse then the TWW!!!


----------



## Katielbkr

Thanks ladies! I wore yoga pants today and it definitely helped. I have an appointment in the morning for a follow up. I also put in a request to work from home for the next week and it was approved so I think that will help too! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Samsfan

Katie- I'm glad you got your time off and your comfy pants. how about the Gatorade?

Plex- I'm so sorry... At least you have good embies

Lucie- I'm routing for you! Good news is that its doubling. What are the doctors saying. 

AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor. My meds are ordered and I start a new cycle on Friday! I am glad to jump right back in... its not giving me time to heal, but I will have 10 days off from work during stimming, er and et... hopefully this works.


----------



## Lucie73821

Samsfan said:


> Katie- I'm glad you got your time off and your comfy pants. how about the Gatorade?
> 
> Plex- I'm so sorry... At least you have good embies
> 
> Lucie- I'm routing for you! Good news is that its doubling. What are the doctors saying.
> 
> AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor. My meds are ordered and I start a new cycle on Friday! I am glad to jump right back in... its not giving me time to heal, but I will have 10 days off from work during stimming, er and et... hopefully this works.

They are just telling me to keep taking the crinone and to have another beta Tuesday. I wish it was next week already!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan - yay for starting right up again!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

ChloeNicolle said:


> I had my ET yesterday, out of the 18 fertilised eggs there was only 1 suitable for 5 day transfer and none to freeze which I'm gutted about :( I worry that is only one was good enough then it's not likely it's going to be a good one, they told me it was a lovely embryo but I'm sure they tell everyone that! I'm only 22 so I'm hopeful that I have a good chance and it was 5 day but I just know something will go wrong :( how should I be feeling now? I feel like I have very mild period pains low down!
> 
> Sorry for going on
> 
> Xxxx

Chloe, I'm praying that you get your BFP! It's great that your embaby made it to day 5. I only transferred one, so I'm not just saying it when I say that it only takes one! Rest up and hang in there! :hugs:



Plex said:


> Heya all :hi: This is just a quick one as im feeling a bit rough :(
> 
> By the time i got to EC I only had 5 decent follicles however they recieved a mature egg from each one, which even the consultant said was FAB. We decided to donate all and now have an appointment on the 17th Dec to discuss egg sharing again but with a stronger protocol. I hope to have my free ivf cycle in the meantime (jan 2014 - gosh that sounds soooooo far away!) dont know what else to say except im a bit gutted - at least my lady will have a fighting chance this cycle, that gives me some comfort.
> 
> I havent read through all the posts but hope u are all well - Im sending u all my love. Im going to be lurking for the next few days but will be chatting again soon xxxx

I'm sorry that you didn't have enough eggs to continue on this month. I'm praying that the wait passes quickly for you and that your next round leads to your BFP. :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> It sounds like a bit of a glum day all around. :hugs:
> 
> I had my trial transfer this morning, which was incredibly uncomfortable. I didn't realize it was going to be a slightly more scientific version of "let me shove this stick into your uterus to see how far it goes".
> 
> I'm on track for ET Nov 15. Three more weeks!

I'm sorry your trial transfer was painful. Your ET will be here before you know it! :thumbup:



Izabela said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Heya all :hi: This is just a quick one as im feeling a bit rough :(
> 
> By the time i got to EC I only had 5 decent follicles however they recieved a mature egg from each one, which even the consultant said was FAB. We decided to donate all and now have an appointment on the 17th Dec to discuss egg sharing again but with a stronger protocol. I hope to have my free ivf cycle in the meantime (jan 2014 - gosh that sounds soooooo far away!) dont know what else to say except im a bit gutted - at least my lady will have a fighting chance this cycle, that gives me some comfort.
> 
> I havent read through all the posts but hope u are all well - Im sending u all my love. Im going to be lurking for the next few days but will be chatting again soon xxxx
> 
> Sorry Plex hope you relax and spoil yourself a bit. but the positive is that the eggs were good although I know how hard was for you to take the decision. I had 9 and my lining was affected by the early of and fluctuations in estrogen but I found it hard to give them all and I chose frozen. It comes out the high progesterone and fluctuations in estrogen affected the quality although went to blasts (the recipient's). I will be sharing again possible Nov/Dec if synchronized before the lab closes for cleaning. This time DR injection and antiovulation inject. Still agonist cycle though.Click to expand...

I hope your sharing schedules synchronize so that you can start before the lab closes. I'm praying for your success, too! :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!

I praying that you get good news soon! I'm hoping that thus next week goes by quickly for the both of us! :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!
> 
> Oh Lucie - I've been thinking about you... Keeping my fingers crossed for some positive news!!
> 
> I'm not really having symptoms any more.. Just tired in the afternoons... I'm worried, to be honest.. No idea how I'm going to make it to the 31st. This is worse then the TWW!!!Click to expand...

I'm feeling (or not feeling) the same as you. I'm looking forward to November 1, but the wait is driving me nuts.



Samsfan said:


> Katie- I'm glad you got your time off and your comfy pants. how about the Gatorade?
> 
> Plex- I'm so sorry... At least you have good embies
> 
> Lucie- I'm routing for you! Good news is that its doubling. What are the doctors saying.
> 
> AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor. My meds are ordered and I start a new cycle on Friday! I am glad to jump right back in... its not giving me time to heal, but I will have 10 days off from work during stimming, er and et... hopefully this works.

I'm really pulling for you, Samsfan! It's great that you're able to start so soon. Is your doctor changing your protocol?


----------



## Izabela

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!

Lucie hope your been is snuggled in your uterus and getting stronger. How unlucky to have again another ectopic. I had ectopic at my first IVF and the surgeon who done my C section said the reason for IVF ectopic is the embie being placed too high, with too much liquid or/ and pushed with power. I was expecting they will take extra care to due you transfer considering your history. But there are chances is a slow grower. Thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies 

I'm so sorry Plex <3

Lucie...I have toes..fingers...eyes...and all crossed for you!!!! <3 

Sam....we may be stimming buddies if all goes well on my end...lol.....


----------



## Katielbkr

Samsfan said:


> Katie- I'm glad you got your time off and your comfy pants. how about the Gatorade?
> 
> Plex- I'm so sorry... At least you have good embies
> 
> Lucie- I'm routing for you! Good news is that its doubling. What are the doctors saying.
> 
> AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor. My meds are ordered and I start a new cycle on Friday! I am glad to jump right back in... its not giving me time to heal, but I will have 10 days off from work during stimming, er and et... hopefully this works.

I got Gatorade today :) I had my appointment today and they said the follicles are still small not growing as much as they had hoped... They upped gonal f to 300 and still at 75 menopur.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Katie- I'm glad you got your time off and your comfy pants. how about the Gatorade?
> 
> Plex- I'm so sorry... At least you have good embies
> 
> Lucie- I'm routing for you! Good news is that its doubling. What are the doctors saying.
> 
> AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor. My meds are ordered and I start a new cycle on Friday! I am glad to jump right back in... its not giving me time to heal, but I will have 10 days off from work during stimming, er and et... hopefully this works.
> 
> I got Gatorade today :) I had my appointment today and they said the follicles are still small not growing as much as they had hoped... They upped gonal f to 300 and still at 75 menopur.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that the increase meds give your follies a boost. You'll get even more growth once you trigger. I hope you're feeling better today. You're almost there! :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Had my first progesterone oil shot today and OUCH! I didn't ice the site, I wanted to see how bad it would be. Hurts some but I can tolerate it (after 10yrs of endo pain, I can tolerate anything).

4 more days to go for my FET, I'm trying to relax but get nervous at random times. The ectopic stories scare me, so do the molar/partial molar pregnancies (my sister just had a partial removed). I need to relax.


----------



## Samsfan

Prayin... When do you start stimming? I started tonight!:thumbup: I feel like I just jumped in again

Lucie- How are you doing?

How are all the ladies?



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm so sorry Plex <3
> 
> Lucie...I have toes..fingers...eyes...and all crossed for you!!!! <3
> 
> Sam....we may be stimming buddies if all goes well on my end...lol.....


----------



## Samsfan

Katie- Awesome.. make sure to drink it in between water.... Once you trigger some will catch up. I was also a slow starter..but they always caught up.

I did my baseline today. Counted 3 follies on each side.... without meds... so lets see how this goes. :wacko:



Katielbkr said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Katie- I'm glad you got your time off and your comfy pants. how about the Gatorade?
> 
> Plex- I'm so sorry... At least you have good embies
> 
> Lucie- I'm routing for you! Good news is that its doubling. What are the doctors saying.
> 
> AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor. My meds are ordered and I start a new cycle on Friday! I am glad to jump right back in... its not giving me time to heal, but I will have 10 days off from work during stimming, er and et... hopefully this works.
> 
> I got Gatorade today :) I had my appointment today and they said the follicles are still small not growing as much as they had hoped... They upped gonal f to 300 and still at 75 menopur.Click to expand...


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> Had my first progesterone oil shot today and OUCH! I didn't ice the site, I wanted to see how bad it would be. Hurts some but I can tolerate it (after 10yrs of endo pain, I can tolerate anything).
> 
> 4 more days to go for my FET, I'm trying to relax but get nervous at random times. The ectopic stories scare me, so do the molar/partial molar pregnancies (my sister just had a partial removed). I need to relax.

You're going to rock your FET! I don't ice before my PIO shots, but my doctor ordered me 1 inch injection needles, which I think are smaller than the norm. Hopefully they get better for you. :hugs:

I know it's hard, but keep your eye on the prize, and try not to think about the what-ifs if you can. I purposely chose not to google things that could go wrong with my FET. I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I can't remember, are you doing acupuncture?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Prayin... When do you start stimming? I started tonight!:thumbup: I feel like I just jumped in again
> 
> Lucie- How are you doing?
> 
> How are all the ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm so sorry Plex <3
> 
> Lucie...I have toes..fingers...eyes...and all crossed for you!!!! <3
> 
> Sam....we may be stimming buddies if all goes well on my end...lol.....Click to expand...

Good luck Samsfan!! :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Thanks! I'm not doing acupuncture. I know it helps with stress, I did it while doing all my IUIs. Just don't have one that specialized with IVF near me and I don't trust just anyone poking me.
I will stop Googling stuff.


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> Thanks! I'm not doing acupuncture. I know it helps with stress, I did it while doing all my IUIs. Just don't have one that specialized with IVF near me and I don't trust just anyone poking me.
> I will stop Googling stuff.

Watch some funny movies after your FET. I've read that laughter is good for implantation. :thumbup:

Also, my acupuncturist recommends eating lots of protein (chicken) and taking in warm fluids after your transfer. I ate chicken for dinner for at least a week, and DH brought me soup and hot water while i stayed in bed for a few days. He also recommends keeping your feet warm (wear socks), and don't eat or drink anything colder than room temperature. I was also told to avoid spicy foods, anything with strong smells, and fried foods, and I was told to limit dairy and sugar, too. It may sound hokey, but I followed it all (and was told to continue through at least the first trimester, though I will be cheating a little when we go to Disneyland next month as well as on Thanksgiving & Christmas).


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Sam....I thought it would be this weekend but again things changed! They didn't get results when they were supposed to again (like usual!) so sometime next week I'm assuming! womp womp! How was your first night  

Hi everyone!


----------



## JessicaG121

I wanted to take a minute and vent. I'm so frustrated and my husband doesn't seem to truly understand. 

I HATE these FET meds. Not only am I tired of being a human pin cushion, but I hate how they make me feel. I feel completely disconnected from my body; I don't really know what the meds are even doing except making me miserable. If I hadn't paid $15K to be this miserable, I'd consider quitting. :cry:

I know it's the Lupron. That's the only thing I've been taking long enough to cause this... And I still have 2 weeks to go. :nope:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Prayin4babies, good luck! I hope the wait isn't much longer for you. :hugs:

Jessica, I'm sorry that the meds are making you feel bad. I hope it gets better for you. :hugs: I wasn't put on injectables before my FET, so I unfortunately don't have any tips to offer you. Hang in there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Hi ladies! I hope you remember me :)

Firstly, a HUGE congratulations to all the BFPs!!! 

Secondly, so sorry to all who have had the dreaded BFN. Its so hard, I know. 

I'm sorry I left back in September when my IVF failed, I just went through (and still going through) such a hard time. 

I just had my follow-up appointment to our failed IVF on Thursday and we have decided that the next step should be a Laparoscopy. My RE suspects I have endometriosis since I have endometriomas. He didn't remove the endometriomas before IVF because of my DOR there is a high chance that it could make things much worse. BUT, my egg quality is SO poor from the endometriomas this seems like the most logical step to me and our RE. I'm so nervous and scared that I will have no eggs left. I didn't know if any of you ladies have gone through the same thing? I know there are a few with endo on here, just looking for some experiences. TIA


----------



## Disneyfan88

ababy4us said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you remember me :)
> 
> Firstly, a HUGE congratulations to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> Secondly, so sorry to all who have had the dreaded BFN. Its so hard, I know.
> 
> I'm sorry I left back in September when my IVF failed, I just went through (and still going through) such a hard time.
> 
> I just had my follow-up appointment to our failed IVF on Thursday and we have decided that the next step should be a Laparoscopy. My RE suspects I have endometriosis since I have endometriomas. He didn't remove the endometriomas before IVF because of my DOR there is a high chance that it could make things much worse. BUT, my egg quality is SO poor from the endometriomas this seems like the most logical step to me and our RE. I'm so nervous and scared that I will have no eggs left. I didn't know if any of you ladies have gone through the same thing? I know there are a few with endo on here, just looking for some experiences. TIA

Of course I remember you! :hugs: I don't have any experience with what you're going through, but I wanted to wish you the best of luck with your laparoscopy. I hope you're doing better. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## adroplet

ababy4us said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you remember me :)
> 
> Firstly, a HUGE congratulations to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> Secondly, so sorry to all who have had the dreaded BFN. Its so hard, I know.
> 
> I'm sorry I left back in September when my IVF failed, I just went through (and still going through) such a hard time.
> 
> I just had my follow-up appointment to our failed IVF on Thursday and we have decided that the next step should be a Laparoscopy. My RE suspects I have endometriosis since I have endometriomas. He didn't remove the endometriomas before IVF because of my DOR there is a high chance that it could make things much worse. BUT, my egg quality is SO poor from the endometriomas this seems like the most logical step to me and our RE. I'm so nervous and scared that I will have no eggs left. I didn't know if any of you ladies have gone through the same thing? I know there are a few with endo on here, just looking for some experiences. TIA

I have stage 2 endometriosis. I've had it for over 10 years but was not diagnosed until 2010 thanks to a laparoscopy. I have never had a bfp and I've been trying for about 3 years. After over 12 IUIs we decided to try IVF before we consider adoption. 
At first I was so scared of trying Lupron but for me it has helped with my endo. I have not had any pains since starting the Lupron shots. I haven't experienced the negative effects some ladies here have. As for the egg quality, I have 14 grade A blasts waiting. My ER did mention a possibility of poor egg quality but somehow I was lucky.
I'm glad you are getting a Lap, I think most women who haven't had one and suffer from unexplained infertility should. Many conditions including endometriosis are not detected in scans or ultrasounds. Worth a try. I'm glad I did, I thought I was slowly and painfully dying. When I found out it was endo, I was relieved in a way because now it had a name and I wasn't the only one with it. 
Many women with even higher stages of endo and with endometriomas achieve pregnancy, don't lose faith. We just have one more obstacle to overcome to get there. :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Thanks ladies.

I think I must just either not have the classic symptoms of endo or have high pain tolerance. My RE is fairly convinced my endo is moderate to severe. I guess we won't know for sure until Lap day. I'm just so scared I will lose my ovaries :(

I should mention my egg quality is very poor. Poor response to IVF meds and bad quality eggs. The endometriomas are affecting my egg quality.


----------



## adroplet

FET done!
It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. OTD is Nov. 7th. This is exciting!
and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...
 



Attached Files:







Embabies.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11









Embabies Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Samsfan

Adroplet- Awesome!!!!!!So excited for you praying for your BFP

AFM- I started stimming. I have a sono tomorrow. I'm praying for my follies to catch up to my 2 bigger follies. 



adroplet said:


> FET done!
> It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. This is exciting!
> and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being pupo adroplet!! Those are some beautiful embies <3

yayyyy for starting sams! Everything here is crossed for you <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> FET done!
> It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. This is exciting!
> and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...

Wahoo!! :happydance: Congrats on your transfer!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Sending good thoughts and sticky dust your way!: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:



Samsfan said:


> Adroplet- Awesome!!!!!!So excited for you praying for your BFP
> 
> AFM- I started stimming. I have a sono tomorrow. I'm praying for my follies to catch up to my 2 bigger follies.
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> FET done!
> It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. This is exciting!
> and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...Click to expand...

Congrats in getting started again! I'm praying that your sono goes well tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

Did anyone gain weight during their ivf cycle?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> Did anyone gain weight during their ivf cycle?

I didn't, but I've heard that it's very common for women to gain wait while on their IVF meds. I asked my doctor about that before I started my first IVF cycle, and she indicated that it's mostly water weight and it normally comes off after ER. It's important to drink beverages with electrolytes (Gatorade, Powerade Zero, Smart Water, etc...), especially after ER. It seems counter-intuitive to drink more, but the electrolytes will help flush your system while also helping with the bloating.


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan- Thanks so much

Prayin4babies- How are you doing? any word on getting started?

Katie- My first cycle I didn't gain anything during the cycle, but gained 20 lbs after. I took 14 off and was so nervous during ivf number 2 that I remained in Weightwatchers. Because of water weight I didn't gain any weight, but lost 4 lbs the weekend after ER. This cycle I'm being very careful and am staying the same. I am continuing with weight watchers just to make sure I'm staying even. 
Focus on proteins and drinking Gatorade. I did that during ivf cycle 2 and it worked. Water and Gatorade.:happydance: Good luck!:thumbup:



Katielbkr said:


> Did anyone gain weight during their ivf cycle?


----------



## MeganScott

Prayin4babies, good luck!! I hope its not a long wait for you hon! :hugs:

adroplet Rest up!! Stick little bean, sticky stick!! :thumbup:

Samsfan hope those follies increase in number and size soon! Good luck!! :thumbup:

Disneyfan I had a lovely Fall trip last weekend, and it made a world of difference.. Have a great time at Disneyland!! Enjoy :) :happydance:

Jessica I am on almost the same timeline as you are, and I've been miserable on the Lupron too, besides the terrible headaches from the Lupron, I seem to be perpetually in Acid Reflux, and add to that intense cramping and bleeding and fatigue from getting my period after stopping the BCP!! I have two more weeks of Lupron too, but I started with Delestrogen shots tonight, so the Lupron dosage reduced from 20 units to 10 units... I hope that makes me feel atleast a teensy bit better!! :wacko:

ababy its good to hear from you... Good luck with your laparoscopy!! :thumbup:

Katie, I gained nearly 30 pounds over 8 months of stims (4 IUIs, 2 fresh IVFs and now 1st FET underway). I feel helpless because I'm tired all the time, I can't work out, some days I can't get out of bed and cook, and we order a pizza or take out, and no matter how hard I try to eat healthy, the pounds are creeping on. I did call Weightwatchers to ask if they can help, but they told me if I was trying to or going to be pregnant, I should follow the diet prescribed by my RE and not trying to lose weight... I figured, I'll deal with the IVF process first, then focus on losing weight once this is done. I used to be a lot heavier before, and worked my butt off to lose nearly 50 pounds, and its painful to see them creeping back with all the inactivity :( :shrug:

AFM - Tonight we started the IM Delestrogen, and DH gave me the shot. It hurt quite a bit, though we did the massaging for a couple of minutes after. 

DH was doing a shot for the first time ever and was very nervous about sticking me with a 1.5 inch needle... He aspirated like I told him to, but I couldn't see what he did, and he's not confident he aspirated it right. He thought he didn't draw blood and injected it, but after he pulled the needle out, there were a few drops of blood that came out at the site. When I pushed the plunger to check that he injected all of the medication, I saw a really tiny drop of oil and a tiny drop of blood come out from the tip of the needle... Is that something to be worried about??


----------



## Chickadeedee

adroplet said:


> FET done!
> It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. OTD is Nov. 7th. This is exciting!
> and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...

Adroplet - congrats on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Samsfan said:


> Adroplet- Awesome!!!!!!So excited for you praying for your BFP
> 
> AFM- I started stimming. I have a sono tomorrow. I'm praying for my follies to catch up to my 2 bigger follies.
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> FET done!
> It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. This is exciting!
> and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...Click to expand...

Samsfan - how are you feeling this go around? What day Stims are you on?? Do you have an estimate for ER? :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!

Lucie. How are you feeling? What time is your appt tomorrow??


----------



## Lucie73821

Feeling VERY nervous! Just trying to take it day by day. I have my blood work tomorrow at 7am, hoping to have my results by 1pm or so.


----------



## Prayerful

Hello ladies!

Lucie - So sorry for the roller coaster ride you are on. Good luck tomorrow. I will be praying for you!

Sam - Glad you were able to get started again right away. I am keeping you in my prayers as well.

Hi ababy! Welcome back! I have low AMH too and had a laparoscopy back in Sept last year. They thought I had endometriosis as well and removed what looked like 2 endometriomas but on biopsy it turned out it was nothing. I am glad I had the procedure regardless though because I would always wonder in the back of my mind if that was what was causing our infertility. Good luck with whatever you decide!

Yay! Congrats on finally being PUPO, adroplet!! Beautiful pics!

Megan - I give shots all the time at work and when I aspirate I don't see blood but occasionally there is a bit of blood after I pull the needle out. I can't really explain very well why it happens but as long as there is no blood during aspiration, it is fine! Also, don't worry if he missed a drop or two. Just encourage him to ensure he presses down all the way next time. 

AFM - My next ultrasound is this coming Thursday! I am looking forward to hearing the heartbeat and getting to see my LO again. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott -- Thanks! I was actually thinking about you today and was wondering how you were doing. :hugs: DH hates giving me my PIO shots, but I think he's been doing a good job. As much as he hates doing it, he said that it gets easier each time as he gets more and more "practice". I hope the pain gets better.



Lucie73821 said:


> Feeling VERY nervous! Just trying to take it day by day. I have my blood work tomorrow at 7am, hoping to have my results by 1pm or so.

Good luck, Lucie. I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:



Prayerful said:


> AFM - My next ultrasound is this coming Thursday! I am looking forward to hearing the heartbeat and getting to see my LO again. :)

Awesome! <3 I _think_ Chickadeedee has her first ultrasound on Thursday. Mine is on Friday -- I'm hoping that we can see the heartbeat. I'm keeping everything crossed that all of our appointments go well. :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks Disney &#128522; I was a little worried he injected in a vein instead of the muscle and that freaked me out a little!! 

I've been silently stalking last few days.. Lupron side effects made me miserable, plus AF from stopping the BCP and I was hesitant to say something that sounded off because I just didn't feel like myself, and I didn't trust I was going to respond the right way... 

Last weekend we went for a visit to the mountains to see fall colors, plus Oktoberfest events there and it was amazing... I still feel the side effects but I'm coping better though...

Lucie good luck with your test!!! Prayers and good thoughts your way!!

To the amazing women who're preggers n scheduled for their next tests, good luck!!! Seeing n sharing with you inspires the rest of us to keep up with the process however hard it gets... Thank you!! &#128512;


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan, your weekend trip to the mountains sounds wonderful. :thumbup:

DH gave me my shot about 30 minutes ago. I ended up bleeding today, too. I think his hand slipped as he was pulling out the needle. Ouch. :dohh: But it's all good-- he cleaned me up afterwards. :thumbup:

I'm sorry to hear that the Lupron is still giving you bad side effects. I hope you aren't on it for much longer. Your transfer will be here before you know it, and it will be so worth it. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Megan, I'm sorry you're miserable too. But, I'm a little relieved to know its not just me. 
I also got to cut back on the lupron today. I am having a mini period too, from the Aygesten. I'm all bloated and crampy and exhausted. I started estrogen tonight & am down to 10Iu of Luron. 

Hopefully the worst is past me for now.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hope you feel better soon, Jessica! :hugs: You're almost there! :thumbup:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - you are right - my ultrasound is Thursday at 9:40 EST! I'm hoping for a heartbeat but it's early so I'm going to TRY not to panic. I'm more worried that for some reason there won't be anything there :shrug: I still can't quite wrap my head around the fact that I'm pregnant.. Because I don't feel any different! I mean tired - yes, really tired. But no morning sickness yet!!! Maybe I'll be a lucky one and not get it!! But it would be a little reassuring to have more symptoms... 
How are YOU feeling!!???!! :hugs:

Megan - so sorry you are feeling miserable :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - you are right - my ultrasound is Thursday at 9:40 EST! I'm hoping for a heartbeat but it's early so I'm going to TRY not to panic. I'm more worried that for some reason there won't be anything there :shrug: I still can't quite wrap my head around the fact that I'm pregnant.. Because I don't feel any different! I mean tired - yes, really tired. But no morning sickness yet!!! Maybe I'll be a lucky one and not get it!! But it would be a little reassuring to have more symptoms...
> How are YOU feeling!!???!! :hugs:
> 
> Megan - so sorry you are feeling miserable :hugs:

I feel the same as you -- meaning nothing. I'm not even as tired as I think I "should" be (I do get tired as the day goes on, but I'm not super tired). I do feel 
something going on in the uterus (occasional twinges or minor cramping), but that's about all. I'm hoping for a heartbeat, too, but I am trying to go in with the same mindset as you as it's still really early. I just hope that whatever's supposed to be there at this stage is there, and there's nothing that will cause me to worry non-stop all weekend or until the next appointment.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Have you made an appointment with a regular OB yet? I'm kind of waiting until I've "graduated" from the FS, but then again I don't want them to be all booked up!


----------



## Breezie613

Good Morning Ladies,

I am fairly new here. (Another silent stalker!) Congratulations to all the BFP's!!! And good luck to all of those waiting to test.

My DH and I have unexplained infertility. We have been trying since August of 2011. I had my first IVF cycle this month and today am 9dp5dt. I am scheduled for my beta tomorrow but I could not wait and did my first hpt for this cycle this morning and it was a very clear BFP on first response and a light BFP on a dollar store test. Can I feel confident with this?? My trigger should be out by now right? Tomorrow just seems so far away...


----------



## Katielbkr

Well ladies they said I will trigger tomorrow with ER on Friday! I only have 6 follicles ready but a few more that are really close.... But it only takes one right :)


----------



## MeganScott

Breezie613 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am fairly new here. (Another silent stalker!) Congratulations to all the BFP's!!! And good luck to all of those waiting to test.
> 
> My DH and I have unexplained infertility. We have been trying since August of 2011. I had my first IVF cycle this month and today am 9dp5dt. I am scheduled for my beta tomorrow but I could not wait and did my first hpt for this cycle this morning and it was a very clear BFP on first response and a light BFP on a dollar store test. Can I feel confident with this?? My trigger should be out by now right? Tomorrow just seems so far away...

Congratulations Breezie!! I think you should be very confident with this, because the trigger is generally supposed to be out of your system in 10 days, 9dp5dt means its been 15 days or more since you triggered, and yes, its true that some women do have a 13-14 days window for the trigger to get out of their system, but I think at 15 days post trigger you are fine and this is a BFP!!

Yay! Excited to hear your test results tomorrow... Goodluck!! :thumbup:



Katielbkr said:


> Well ladies they said I will trigger tomorrow with ER on Friday! I only have 6 follicles ready but a few more that are really close.... But it only takes one right :)

Katie, you're right, it only takes one! and this number could still increase by the time you get Friday... Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Breezie613

Thanks Megan!

Good luck Katie! I only had 8 follicles and only 3 eggs made it to fertilization, so you should keep your hopes up! Like you said, you only need one. :)


----------



## Plex

Hi again Girls!! :hi: Im going to be updating the front page soon - will probably take me about a week to go through all the posts :dohh: 

Ive just seen my doc and am due to start, all being well, at the begining of dec!! Short protocol this time - cant believe it cud be so soon!! Fxd I produce some quality eggs this time :thumbup: 

Im sending lots of :hugs: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

My number came back at 816! That's a doubling time of 34 hours. I hope that's ok. Now I'm counting down the hours until my us Thursday at 1! I'm praying for a amazing treat this Halloween!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Lucie73821 said:


> My number came back at 816! That's a doubling time of 34 hours. I hope that's ok. Now I'm counting down the hours until my us Thursday at 1! I'm praying for a amazing treat this Halloween!

Oh Lucie!!!! :hugs: praying for good news on Thursday! Things are looking up :happydance:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Plex said:


> Hi again Girls!! :hi: Im going to be updating the front page soon - will probably take me about a week to go through all the posts :dohh:
> 
> Ive just seen my doc and am due to start, all being well, at the begining of dec!! Short protocol this time - cant believe it cud be so soon!! Fxd I produce some quality eggs this time :thumbup:
> 
> Im sending lots of :hugs: to all you lovely ladies xxx

Plex - that's wonderful news!!! Take November to get your body back to normal after all the drugs and start fresh in Dec!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Have you made an appointment with a regular OB yet? I'm kind of waiting until I've "graduated" from the FS, but then again I don't want them to be all booked up!

Not yet. I'm waiting until my appointment on Friday when I'm hoping my doctor can confirm when my due date might be. My RE's office suggested that I was 4 weeks at the time of my first beta, but that was a couple of days before the online calculators show -- 2 days is not a lot, but I'm a "need to know" type. LOL. I did contact my regular OBGYN about my flu shot and already got that through her office. I plan to schedule my first visit with her once I figure out when that should happen (I'm guessing 12 weeks??). My RE "graduates" her patients at 10 weeks.



Breezie613 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am fairly new here. (Another silent stalker!) Congratulations to all the BFP's!!! And good luck to all of those waiting to test.
> 
> My DH and I have unexplained infertility. We have been trying since August of 2011. I had my first IVF cycle this month and today am 9dp5dt. I am scheduled for my beta tomorrow but I could not wait and did my first hpt for this cycle this morning and it was a very clear BFP on first response and a light BFP on a dollar store test. Can I feel confident with this?? My trigger should be out by now right? Tomorrow just seems so far away...

I think the trigger is probably out of your system by now. Congrats!!! :happydance: Good luck with your betas!!



Katielbkr said:


> Well ladies they said I will trigger tomorrow with ER on Friday! I only have 6 follicles ready but a few more that are really close.... But it only takes one right :)

Awesome about ER on Friday! :thumbup: I was a low follicle producer for both of my IVF cycles (5 mature eggs the first time, 6 the second time). You only need one, and I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! :hugs:



Plex said:


> Hi again Girls!! :hi: Im going to be updating the front page soon - will probably take me about a week to go through all the posts :dohh:
> 
> Ive just seen my doc and am due to start, all being well, at the begining of dec!! Short protocol this time - cant believe it cud be so soon!! Fxd I produce some quality eggs this time :thumbup:
> 
> Im sending lots of :hugs: to all you lovely ladies xxx

Hi Plex -- so good to see you. I'm glad that you're able to start again soon. :dust: for many eggs for yourself to keep. :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> My number came back at 816! That's a doubling time of 34 hours. I hope that's ok. Now I'm counting down the hours until my us Thursday at 1! I'm praying for a amazing treat this Halloween!

That's wonderful news, Lucie!! :happydance: My doubling time between my betas was about 35 hours. That's now 3 ladies here with an US on Thursday. :thumbup: I'm right behind you guys with mine on Friday. I'm praying that everything is progressing smoothly for everyone.


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex* thats great news... Rest up and December will be here before you know it! :flower:

*Lucie* wow!!! Thats a great number, and I'm sure you're going to have a great Halloween... Good luck with the Ultrasound! :thumbup:

AFM - I have a dentist appointment tomorrow... all these IVF / FET meds affect my teeth the worst, and I'm set for a deep cleaning tomorrow and next week... hopefully that will hold the tooth problems at bay...

I also feel some uterine cramping today... I wonder if that could be the Delestrogen shot we started last night? Next Delestrogen injection is Thursday, but with an increased dosage; Monday was 0.2 cc and Thursday is 0.4 cc


----------



## Breezie613

Lucie73821 said:


> My number came back at 816! That's a doubling time of 34 hours. I hope that's ok. Now I'm counting down the hours until my us Thursday at 1! I'm praying for a amazing treat this Halloween!

That sounds promising Lucy - good luck!


----------



## Samsfan

Chickadee- Thanks for asking. I'm feeling less bloated, but tired. I went for a sono today. Turn out today I found out the original big follies are cysts. I have a cyst on each ovary. The doctor saw it at baseline and didn't say it was a cyst. He thought it was a remnant, but today said it was a cyst. Has anyone had an experience with cysts. Well they called me back and I'm stimming till my next sono Friday. I have 3 follies on my right at 12.5, 9.5 and 9. I have others that aren't at 9 yet... so we shall see. My expected er date is Monday. 

Lucie- That is great news.

Disneyfan- How are you feeling?




Chickadeedee said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Adroplet- Awesome!!!!!!So excited for you praying for your BFP
> 
> AFM- I started stimming. I have a sono tomorrow. I'm praying for my follies to catch up to my 2 bigger follies.
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> FET done!
> It went smooth and now I'm on bedrest for 48 hrs. This is exciting!
> and for you viewing pleasure, here are some pics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samsfan - how are you feeling this go around? What day Stims are you on?? Do you have an estimate for ER? :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Samsfan

Awesome Plex! wishing you the best of luck. Fixed! for next cycle.



Plex said:


> Hi again Girls!! :hi: Im going to be updating the front page soon - will probably take me about a week to go through all the posts :dohh:
> 
> Ive just seen my doc and am due to start, all being well, at the begining of dec!! Short protocol this time - cant believe it cud be so soon!! Fxd I produce some quality eggs this time :thumbup:
> 
> Im sending lots of :hugs: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

*Megan* - I'm not familiar with Delestrogen, but I hope the cramping goes away soon. :hugs:

*Samsfan* - I'm feeling good. Thanks for asking! :hugs: I'm currently tired (make that exhausted) and am looking forward to DH making dinner while I stay on the couch. :haha: I feel twinges in my uterus and am trying to not get paranoid if I feel them more on one side than the other. :wacko: I feel minor queasiness right now, but I wouldn't necessary call it morning sickness yet. I don't think so anyway...

I had two "good sized" cysts identified at my baseline scan before my FET cycle. I didn't do anything to treat them (my doctor said that they wouldn't affect my transfer), but they were gone by the time I went in for my lining check. Did your doctor indicate if they need to keep an eye on yours?

I'm keeping you in my prayers. It sounds like your follicles are progressing well. There's still plenty of time for the other ones to catch up. I'm sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Samsfan

Disneyfan- Sounds like heaven (DH making dinner)
Doc said that the cysts are not of his concern right now. Idk what that meant. I am concerned though because I understand that ivf drugs can make them grow. Thanks for the babydust. We shall see Friday. Ive been doing a lot of napping and just eating well and acupuncture. Lots of things to keep me calm.:thumbup:



Disneyfan88 said:


> *Megan* - I'm not familiar with Delestrogen, but I hope the cramping goes away soon. :hugs:
> 
> *Samsfan* - I'm feeling good. Thanks for asking! :hugs: I'm currently tired (make that exhausted) and am looking forward to DH making dinner while I stay on the couch. :haha: I feel twinges in my uterus and am trying to not get paranoid if I feel them more on one side than the other. :wacko: I feel minor queasiness right now, but I wouldn't necessary call it morning sickness yet. I don't think so anyway...
> 
> I had two "good sized" cysts identified at my baseline scan before my FET cycle. I didn't do anything to treat them (my doctor said that they wouldn't affect my transfer), but they were gone by the time I went in for my lining check. Did your doctor indicate if they need to keep an eye on yours?
> 
> I'm keeping you in my prayers. It sounds like your follicles are progressing well. There's still plenty of time for the other ones to catch up. I'm sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Disneyfan- Sounds like heaven (DH making dinner)
> Doc said that the cysts are not of his concern right now. Idk what that meant. I am concerned though because I understand that ivf drugs can make them grow. Thanks for the babydust. We shall see Friday. Ive been doing a lot of napping and just eating well and acupuncture. Lots of things to keep me calm.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> *Megan* - I'm not familiar with Delestrogen, but I hope the cramping goes away soon. :hugs:
> 
> *Samsfan* - I'm feeling good. Thanks for asking! :hugs: I'm currently tired (make that exhausted) and am looking forward to DH making dinner while I stay on the couch. :haha: I feel twinges in my uterus and am trying to not get paranoid if I feel them more on one side than the other. :wacko: I feel minor queasiness right now, but I wouldn't necessary call it morning sickness yet. I don't think so anyway...
> 
> I had two "good sized" cysts identified at my baseline scan before my FET cycle. I didn't do anything to treat them (my doctor said that they wouldn't affect my transfer), but they were gone by the time I went in for my lining check. Did your doctor indicate if they need to keep an eye on yours?
> 
> I'm keeping you in my prayers. It sounds like your follicles are progressing well. There's still plenty of time for the other ones to catch up. I'm sending lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...

You're doing all the right things. Eat lots of protein, green vegetables, and warm liquids. My acupuncturist says it's important to keep the uterus warm, so he also recommends that you keep your feet covered (wear socks) and not eat or drink anything colder than room temperature. :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

I just failed 3rd natural cycle IVF.
Last month we transfered 8A cell perfect embryo and this month 4A cell perfect embryo. They didn't even try to stick:growlmad:
The blood tests were BFN. No signs of implantation. Nothing. I felt empty this morning, I came to the clinic for my blood tests with eyes full of tears. 
My hubby made me cry. 
He told me maybe it is not the right time.
He told me maybe we not meant to have children. Maybe our purpose of life is a different one.
Childless couples we know 3 of them, they are happy.
He would adopt but now I don't want to think about it. We have time for that.

My life without a child, I see no purpose. It is unconditional love and I need that maddly!!! It is a magical experience. It is a different love than my relatives or my hubby.
We do live in stressful household and I do agree that stress can cause our infertility. 
I think infertility is a disease and we have pills for that!
Animals don't suffer infertility only we humans. Except My dog, she never had puppies because she didn't let any of the dogs close to her.
I think we all gonna have children in one time of our lives, it is just the matter of when. When the right moment comes.

1.I. am seeing my RE on the 8th of November.

2. I am doing my thrombofilia genetic testing this week. It cost around 200euro. This gene is common with a women with unexplain infertility.

3. Also I want to test my hubbies sperm(genetics), he is 50y/o, maybe we'll pick the healthiest one and do ICSI.

4. Adding hormones to my IVF doesn't make sense. If my uterus doesn't take one, it won't take 2 or 3 embryos.

5. Also I want to talk about assisting hatching. In the lab dr. grows embryos for 5 days and than dr. make a whole in it. That suppose to help embryo leave the shell. Maybe this is our problem too.

6. I was a child when Chernobyl radiactive atom factory exploded. Children are the most vulnerable. The cloud did go by Lithuania. And we love mushrooms!!! Many people are diagnosed with cancer in Lithuania and my age girls suffer with thyroid problems. If my eggs are damaged somehow, I am in the deep problem. I can test them, if I have only one why should I test. Just wait for a healthy egg to pop!
If I do medicated IVF, I have a reason to test and pick a healthiest one.
I was Exposed to Radiation and I have a risk to develop cancer later on in life. Hormonal treatment, high levels of estrogen can only turn on my cancer cells to thrive!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dovkav123 - I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle failed. I wish you the best on your continued journey to motherhood. Hopefully your doctor will be able to guide you towards a new plan at your meeting on the 8th. :hugs:


----------



## Breezie613

Dovkav - I am so sorry for your bad news. Just hang in there. It looks like you have a lot of ideas of things that you can try. Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Breezie613

My nurse just called back with my first Beta results: 103
I test again Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Breezie - that is a terrific first beta!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Katielbkr

CONGRATS BREEZIE!!!!


So my ER is definitely Friday.. Got all of my instructions this morning. I have to say I am extremely nervous. I think I am worried about being put to sleep.


----------



## MeganScott

*Dovkav* I'm sorry to hear about the failed IVF. I've been through two IVF failures myself, and I know how hard it is to deal with. Hang in there, you have a lot of ideas on what to do ahead, and I wish you good luck with your journey to motherhood. 

*Breezie* that's a great first Beta! So its a BFP! Congratulations!

*Katie* you should be fine, being put to sleep is not a biggie... Good luck with procedure and hope you get a good number of eggs retrieved. Some of the other ladies on the forum have posted some very useful tips on post-ER recovery, and you might want to look at those...


----------



## Katielbkr

Megan where can I find those tips?


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, ladies! 

Been on Lupron for over a week now (day 12 today), had major headaches since Friday PM through Monday AM, but thank god it's all good now. This week has been crazy at work, not sure how I would have survived with that... Got AF on Sunday and it's been weeeird. I mean, normally, I get 1.5 to 2 days AF, this time - stronger and longer... 

In the meantime, we got our genetic screening blood tests back - no issues. Today was my day 3 baseline - u/s showed 10 on right and 18 on left!! So, will be starting stims this Saturday, but 75 Gonal and 75 Menopur. Originally, they wanted me to start with 150 Gonal and 75 Menopur. 

GL to all ladies here!!


----------



## Breezie613

Katielbkr said:


> CONGRATS BREEZIE!!!!
> 
> 
> So my ER is definitely Friday.. Got all of my instructions this morning. I have to say I am extremely nervous. I think I am worried about being put to sleep.

Katie - Good luck and you will do just fine. You will be awake before you even knew you were asleep. It is such a short procedure.


----------



## MeganScott

*Katie* I think the tips were posted by Disney, Samsfan and Chickadeedee (not sure if I'm forgetting someone here) stuff like yoga pants for support, drinking Gatorade to help with bloating, etc... I don't remember all of it, but its on this thread itself, if you go back a few pages to read, they've posted advice to others who were going through ER... 

*flagirlie* thats great news about the genetic tests, and excellent follicle count too! I'm glad your Lupron headaches stopped, mine are still come-n-go as they please!

Good luck with beginning stims on Saturday!


----------



## flagirlie7

MeganScott said:


> *Katie* I think the tips were posted by Disney, Samsfan and Chickadeedee (not sure if I'm forgetting someone here) stuff like yoga pants for support, drinking Gatorade to help with bloating, etc... I don't remember all of it, but its on this thread itself, if you go back a few pages to read, they've posted advice to others who were going through ER...
> 
> *flagirlie* thats great news about the genetic tests, and excellent follicle count too! I'm glad your Lupron headaches stopped, mine are still come-n-go as they please!
> 
> Good luck with beginning stims on Saturday!

Thanks, Megan! Good luck to you! Anyway never thought I'd ever say this in my life: super excited to start jabbing myself even more :)


----------



## Chickadeedee

Yes - yoga pants because you will feel like you were donkey kicked in the ovaries (well, that's how I felt anyway...) Gatorade to help with bloat, heating pad!!!! This is a must! And I was SUPER constipated.... So you'll want something for that :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Amazing news Lucie!! Congratulations! xx

Breezie - Congratulations hun! xx

Flagirlie - Gosh thats a great number of follies to start with :) good luck with the stimming xx

Kaitel - Good luck for ur ec on fri hun!! I second everything that Chickadee just said - I will add if u have a looser fitting sports type bra that'll help too, i just felt too squished in my normal bra before setting off so changed and was soooo glad i did was basically uncomfy all over afterwards in a weird way. xx

Anyone have any tips for me? I really want to avoid telling everyone at work this time round and need to find a way to covertly give myself injections - i work funny hours so there will always be a time when i'll be injecting at work. The toilets arent great and im worrying about mixing up the meds at work too in the toilets :( Please help me lolol


----------



## Plex

Dovkav - Sorry to hear about ur last cycle hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

bettybee1 said:


> Hey ladies I got my bfp at 9dpec on Friday now 12dp and lines are darkening hoping for the Best :)
> 
> Samsfam - just wanted too say good luck I had 2 complete bfns on cycles now 3rd bfp !!!
> I also just had a month break in between each cycle x


Dont know how ive missed this post :dohh::

CONGRATULATIONS hunni :happydance: you so deserve this! xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Breezie613 said:


> My nurse just called back with my first Beta results: 103
> I test again Friday and Sunday.

Congrats!!!! :happydance:



Katielbkr said:


> CONGRATS BREEZIE!!!!
> 
> 
> So my ER is definitely Friday.. Got all of my instructions this morning. I have to say I am extremely nervous. I think I am worried about being put to sleep.

You'll be asleep for just the duration of the procedure, and you will wake up almost immediately after. I was already in the patient recovery area when I woke up. I'm sure everything will go great! :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Been on Lupron for over a week now (day 12 today), had major headaches since Friday PM through Monday AM, but thank god it's all good now. This week has been crazy at work, not sure how I would have survived with that... Got AF on Sunday and it's been weeeird. I mean, normally, I get 1.5 to 2 days AF, this time - stronger and longer...
> 
> In the meantime, we got our genetic screening blood tests back - no issues. Today was my day 3 baseline - u/s showed 10 on right and 18 on left!! So, will be starting stims this Saturday, but 75 Gonal and 75 Menopur. Originally, they wanted me to start with 150 Gonal and 75 Menopur.
> 
> GL to all ladies here!!

Sorry about the headaches. :hugs: Great news on the genetic screening and follicle counts!! :thumbup: I was on Gonal-f and Menopur. Good luck!



Plex said:


> Amazing news Lucie!! Congratulations! xx
> 
> Breezie - Congratulations hun! xx
> 
> Flagirlie - Gosh thats a great number of follies to start with :) good luck with the stimming xx
> 
> Kaitel - Good luck for ur ec on fri hun!! I second everything that Chickadee just said - I will add if u have a looser fitting sports type bra that'll help too, i just felt too squished in my normal bra before setting off so changed and was soooo glad i did was basically uncomfy all over afterwards in a weird way. xx
> 
> Anyone have any tips for me? I really want to avoid telling everyone at work this time round and need to find a way to covertly give myself injections - i work funny hours so there will always be a time when i'll be injecting at work. The toilets arent great and im worrying about mixing up the meds at work too in the toilets :( Please help me lolol

Hmmm...does your work have any offices or rooms that lock that you can slip into for brief periods? I completely understand about not wanting to do it by the toilets. If you must use the bathroom, make sure that you bring extra supplies with you just in case something accidentally drops. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

I could nip into my boss' office but someone wud come in im sure, am also wondering how to conceal the vials/syringes etc lol Im never working when my boss is in his office so it may work, dont know what id say if i locked myself in there and was discovered though as id have to manually do it...... Am in deep thought over this :haha: xx


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Just had ER #2 today. We got 10 eggs, we'll see how many make it to fertilization. I'm really sore, and nauseous from the Doxy. My RE did a new procedure today where I got a "booster" HCG when I got to the office for the ER. New research apparently.

We are having our other 7 thawed and all will go to day 5/6 then go to PGD. Those results will take about 2-3 weeks to get back. So, we should know all of the results by thanksgiving.

My RE wants me to wait til Jan (!!!) to do FET but I'm not so sure I want to. I, of course, want to be in the best health for the transfer, but I want to get this show on the road!, also, it occurred to me that we will go into another year of insurance coverage so will have to meet maximums etc. I'm thinking she is foreseeing a delay due to holidays, but I think I may push for dec if possible.

Ladies - how long did you wait between retrieval and FET and also how many cycles did your RE have you go through before transfer?

I'm going to go insane if I have to go on BCPS for 2 months!


----------



## Hennapop

Lucie, congrats

Plex - you go girl :)

Dobrav - sorry for your loss.

All other ladies - baby dust!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Henna - will you have your fertilization report tomorrow? Good luck!!!

AFM - I have my first scan today at exactly 6 weeks!!! I'm so nervous :blush:


----------



## MeganScott

*Henna*... 10 is a good number, congratulations!! I hope you have a great number making it to day 5! Good luck!

My second IVF cycle, we had 7 5-day Blasts, we transferred two and froze 5 and opted for the next cycle to be an FET. Well, that was Oct 3rd (my last OTD which came up BFN) and I'm still in down regulation. They put me on two weeks of BCP, and two weeks of Lupron so far, still continuing... I started twice-a-week shots for Delestrogen on 10/28 - Monday, and we go for our first U/s for lining check on 11/7... transfer is tentatively scheduled for 11/16... could be a couple of days earlier though, depending on my test results...

I went through two fresh cycles, the first one didn't yield any snowbabies so we went for the second fresh one... but once we got snowbabies, the RE wanted to do an FET where all we had to was prepare the uterus and no stimming and revving up the ovaries...

If my 5 snowbabies dont survive thaw / dont attach (I'm so afraid of that, I can't begin to describe!!) I'm going to change REs and see if another protocol works for me... I'll also be in trouble financially, cos' we'll be in a new year, with deductibles and out-of-pockets to be met before Insurance pays for anything... 

I would certainly push for December if I were you!!

*Chickadeedee* and the other ladies scheduled for scan today and tomorrow: Goodluck!! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Plex said:


> I could nip into my boss' office but someone wud come in im sure, am also wondering how to conceal the vials/syringes etc lol Im never working when my boss is in his office so it may work, dont know what id say if i locked myself in there and was discovered though as id have to manually do it...... Am in deep thought over this :haha: xx

m

Morning Plex.... I actually put my one medication in a lunch bag that would keep it cool through out the day (it had to stay cold)...no one suspected anything. They just thought it was my lunch...lol I went to a bathroom that was on the other side of the office where no one really goes....This time around (once I get there lol) I will just give myself the injections at home before leaving to work each morning so I don't have to bring anything with me.


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Hi hope everyone's keeping well, congrats to the bfp's :) 

I'm 9dp5dt and I've been getting on and off period pains since 5dp5dt 2 days at the beginning, quite strong ones just in the morning and then the other days light ones on and off but very rarely through day, my skin has gone really and but I do always get spots around period time! My boobs hurt for like 2 days and now they don't hurt but are still bigger! I have been getting twinges and pulsing pains in both ovaries on different days but mainly I got them 4 days past transfer! I just don't know if it's good bad or all in my mind :( I just feel like it's not going to work I can't imagine ever seeing the word pregnant on a test :( xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just had ER #2 today. We got 10 eggs, we'll see how many make it to fertilization. I'm really sore, and nauseous from the Doxy. My RE did a new procedure today where I got a "booster" HCG when I got to the office for the ER. New research apparently.
> 
> We are having our other 7 thawed and all will go to day 5/6 then go to PGD. Those results will take about 2-3 weeks to get back. So, we should know all of the results by thanksgiving.
> 
> My RE wants me to wait til Jan (!!!) to do FET but I'm not so sure I want to. I, of course, want to be in the best health for the transfer, but I want to get this show on the road!, also, it occurred to me that we will go into another year of insurance coverage so will have to meet maximums etc. I'm thinking she is foreseeing a delay due to holidays, but I think I may push for dec if possible.
> 
> Ladies - how long did you wait between retrieval and FET and also how many cycles did your RE have you go through before transfer?
> 
> I'm going to go insane if I have to go on BCPS for 2 months!

I did exactly what you're doing. My ER was August 29. 5 days later, they biopsied 4 of 6 fresh embryos that I had (the other 2 arrested on day 6) and they thawed my two frozen ones to biopsy. I got the biopsy results about 10 days later. 

My doctor let me schedule my FET during the next cycle. I think she said that about 5 weeks later was pretty normal. My FET was scheduled for October 10, but I could have done it the week before if I wasn't at a conference for work.

My FET medication protocol did not include injectables or BCP. I let my doctor know when my period started, and she asked me to schedule a visit for a baseline check to make sure that my estradiol level was where it should be, that my lining was looking as it should on cycle day 2 or 3, and that my ovaries were quiet. After that appointment, I was to start taking estradiol pills (2 in th AM, 2 in the PM), Dexamethasone (1 in the AM), baby aspirin (1 in the AM), and my prenatal vitamins. I'm still on those today. They found 2 "good sized" cysts at my baseline ultrasound, but my doctor wasn't concerned and said it wasn't a show stopper. The physician's assistant told me I might need to go on BCP for a couple of weeks until they shrunk down, but my doctor said that wasn't necessary and they'd just check on them at my lining check. They were actually gone at my lining check.

My FET went well. My doctor swabbed my uterus with a tiny amount of hCG (and intrauterine hCG infusion) before transferring my embryo. Studies have shown that it can help "jump start" the implantation process. 

I'd push for your FET to happen this year -- especially if insurance comes into play. Let me know if I can answer any questions for you. Good luck to you and your embabies!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Henna - will you have your fertilization report tomorrow? Good luck!!!
> 
> AFM - I have my first scan today at exactly 6 weeks!!! I'm so nervous :blush:

I'm thinking about you today!! :hugs:



ChloeNicolle said:


> Hi hope everyone's keeping well, congrats to the bfp's :)
> 
> I'm 9dp5dt and I've been getting on and off period pains since 5dp5dt 2 days at the beginning, quite strong ones just in the morning and then the other days light ones on and off but very rarely through day, my skin has gone really and but I do always get spots around period time! My boobs hurt for like 2 days and now they don't hurt but are still bigger! I have been getting twinges and pulsing pains in both ovaries on different days but mainly I got them 4 days past transfer! I just don't know if it's good bad or all in my mind :( I just feel like it's not going to work I can't imagine ever seeing the word pregnant on a test :( xx

Hang in there -- all of this stuff messes with your mind. :hugs: My only symptoms before I caved and tested were some twinges and what I assume was a tiny bit of dried, old blood from implantation (sorry, TMI :blush:). My boobs didn't hurt and still don't. When is your official test date? I'm keeping everything crossed that you get your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex said:


> I could nip into my boss' office but someone wud come in im sure, am also wondering how to conceal the vials/syringes etc lol Im never working when my boss is in his office so it may work, dont know what id say if i locked myself in there and was discovered though as id have to manually do it...... Am in deep thought over this :haha: xx

You can keep the meds in a small box or lunch bag. If you're found in your boss' office, maybe you can say that you needed to make a quick, private phone call and it was your break.


----------



## Breezie613

Chickadeedee said:


> Henna - will you have your fertilization report tomorrow? Good luck!!!
> 
> AFM - I have my first scan today at exactly 6 weeks!!! I'm so nervous :blush:

That is great!!!! Super excited for you!


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Thanks it's just so hard to know what means what, 2nd of nov they have told me to take a pregnancy test, what were the twinges like for you? did you have af cramps? God knows how I haven't tested already thought I would be testing everyday but I just don't want to see it say negative and disappoint me and so other many people waiting to hear.

Thanks for reply :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Chloe - I tested early and it was a BFN. To say I was devastated is the understatement of the year.... LO and behold, I got a BFP 3 days later at my bloodwork appt. try not to overthink every twinge and symptom... I was mainly just tired. Really really tired. I even argued with the nurse on the telephone when she gave me the good news! 
Hugs to you :hugs:

Ok, just got home from my scan.. Pretty much what I expected. They saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac. That's it. The doctor said that it's really too early to see anything else - I am right on the line between 5 & 6 weeks (4 weeks gestational age). And for some reason I think I had a late implanter so maybe I'm a few days behind anyway?!? I've decided NOT to panic. We scheduled another ultrasound for next thurs to see what's cooking. For now I'm going to continue to enjoy being pregnant! :dance:

Disney - what time is your scan tomorrow?? :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

ChloeNicolle said:


> Thanks it's just so hard to know what means what, 2nd of nov they have told me to take a pregnancy test, what were the twinges like for you? did you have af cramps? God knows how I haven't tested already thought I would be testing everyday but I just don't want to see it say negative and disappoint me and so other many people waiting to hear.
> 
> Thanks for reply :hugs: xxx

By 9dp5dt, I remember having some minor cramping. I already tested positive by that point, and the doctors office said that the cramping was completely normal. Hang in there. I know it's hard when you're in that in between time where you don't know if you should test or not. :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> Chloe - I tested early and it was a BFN. To say I was devastated is the understatement of the year.... LO and behold, I got a BFP 3 days later at my bloodwork appt. try not to overthink every twinge and symptom... I was mainly just tired. Really really tired. I even argued with the nurse on the telephone when she gave me the good news!
> Hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> Ok, just got home from my scan.. Pretty much what I expected. They saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac. That's it. The doctor said that it's really too early to see anything else - I am right on the line between 5 & 6 weeks (4 weeks gestational age). And for some reason I think I had a late implanter so maybe I'm a few days behind anyway?!? I've decided NOT to panic. We scheduled another ultrasound for next thurs to see what's cooking. For now I'm going to continue to enjoy being pregnant! :dance:
> 
> Disney - what time is your scan tomorrow?? :hugs:

I'm pretty much right on that same cusp, so I'm expecting the same from my scan. I suspect that I had an early implanter, though I could be mistaken. My BFP at 6dp5dt was in the evening (not FMU) and came up on multiple types of tests. I'm scheduled for 11:45 am California time. I'm off tomorrow, so I just need to make it through the day today. I have A LOT of work to do. :dohh:


----------



## Lucie73821

Ectopic in left tube. Will be given methotrexate tomorrow. Can't believe this is happening again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh, Lucie -- I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh Lucie, I can't believe it!! :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> Ectopic in left tube. Will be given methotrexate tomorrow. Can't believe this is happening again.

Lucie I'm so so so sorry this is happening again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Disney - thanks so much for all the detailed info. This is really helpful! I'll be making an appointment with my RE to discuss.

Plex, I think you should put your stuff in a box that is for prunes or something in the fridge :) No one will look in that! Can you tell your boss so they dont wonder what you are up to? I wonder if there could be a "task" created for you that you have to do every night? Just a thoughts.

Chole - Keep positive - we are rooting for you!!

Henna


----------



## Hennapop

Update:
Love the new interface on the blog btw!

We just got fert report - of 10 retrieved, 8 were mature, and 7 have fertilized. Our other 7 frosties have been thawed, and are maturing. We'll have some grading by tomorrow and know how many make it to day 5 by Monday. Whew!

I was a bit upset we did not have more success this round (RE said 2nd round usually more follicles - better response, but that did not translate to numbers - we'll see about quality of embies). My DH reminded me that for 41 y/o I am doing pretty good - so there!

I spoke to my DH and he agrees we should try to do FET this year due to insurance. Money talks in this game, huh?

Also, I am feeling nauseous from Doxy. Still sore from retrieval. Bloated!!

:) Feeling so glad to be at this stage thanks yall for all of your support since August!! You guys rock.

xo from Chicago
-Henna


----------



## Hennapop

Lucie, Im so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Lucie- I' m so sorry... Hugs:flower:

Hennapop- Sounds great! Let us know the grade tomorrow!!! Sounds super exciting!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Lucie am really sorry !!! 

Plex- either tell everyone your donating your eggs ! 

- or do you injections at home I have too get up early so I would do mine at 5 am and about 7pm :D 

Chickadee- hope you see HB next week ?!!

Disney- is your ultrasound soon ? 


Sans fan- hope your cycle is going okay and I really hope your 3rd time lucky ;) xxxx


----------



## ChloeNicolle

So I gave in and took a test this morning and it was negative so it's over for me I can't believe it I'm so gutted I really thou it would work seen as I'm so young and had so many eggs, and the doctors seemed so hopeful, my test date isn't until tomorrow but it was a strong negative so there is no way in one day it will change and I'm not having any false hope I know it's over xx


----------



## bettybee1

Chole- am sorry Hun !! Am only 21 was 20 on my 1st cycle and I had 2 fresh complete bfn both times top grade embies !!! 
I have just had my 3rd fresh at got my bfp am 5+2 week 

A lot of the time these websites make it look like most people get preg 1st cycle which in fact it's only 40% chance of working each time ! 

Try not too get too down !! I found it easier to be positive and through my self straight back into another cycle xxx


----------



## Breezie613

Lucie and Chloe - I am so sorry to hear your news. Hang in there!


----------



## Breezie613

I had my 2nd Beta today - 1st was 103 and they said I need to double it. I will hear from them this afternoon. Should my hpt's be getting darker by now because they are not? :/


----------



## ChloeNicolle

bettybee1 said:


> Chole- am sorry Hun !! Am only 21 was 20 on my 1st cycle and I had 2 fresh complete bfn both times top grade embies !!!
> I have just had my 3rd fresh at got my bfp am 5+2 week
> 
> A lot of the time these websites make it look like most people get preg 1st cycle which in fact it's only 40% chance of working each time !
> 
> Try not too get too down !! I found it easier to be positive and through my self straight back into another cycle xxx

Yeah I'm going to try and just forget and get into next one! did you have to pay for your 3rd one? There is noway I can afford to do a 3rd so this next one is my only chances xxx

Thanks xx


----------



## Katielbkr

Got home from ER an hour ago. They retrieved 14 eggs and my nurse just called and said 13 are mature. We will see how many fertilize tonight :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I am so sorry Chloe <3

That's a great number Katie!!!


----------



## bettybee1

ChloeNicolle said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Chole- am sorry Hun !! Am only 21 was 20 on my 1st cycle and I had 2 fresh complete bfn both times top grade embies !!!
> I have just had my 3rd fresh at got my bfp am 5+2 week
> 
> A lot of the time these websites make it look like most people get preg 1st cycle which in fact it's only 40% chance of working each time !
> 
> Try not too get too down !! I found it easier to be positive and through my self straight back into another cycle xxx
> 
> Yeah I'm going to try and just forget and get into next one! did you have to pay for your 3rd one? There is noway I can afford to do a 3rd so this next one is my only chances xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks xxClick to expand...



Yes I have had too pay for all of my cycles my 1st 2 came too around 12,000 in total then my 3rd was 2000 because I egg shared and donated halv of my eggs xxx


----------



## Breezie613

Katielbkr said:


> Got home from ER an hour ago. They retrieved 14 eggs and my nurse just called and said 13 are mature. We will see how many fertilize tonight :)

That's great Katie!


----------



## bettybee1

You can always save aswell chloe , we have literally had too become social rejects ! I have walked instead of using my car , I have bought smart price food ! Skimpy and scrapped like we were poor ! And we just managed too pay for our cycles ! X


----------



## adroplet

Ladies...I need your opinions here.

I had my 5dFET on Monday 10am. That morning, at 8am I took a 5,000mg shot of HCG as a booster. On Weds at work I had a teeny bit of brown tinge mixed in with my nasty progesterone insert discharge. That night I had MASSIVE abdominal cramping (endo type) I was sweating and was about to throw up from the pain, lasted a few minutes. Today, I took a hpt in hopes that my HCG shot would be almost faded away since it was only half dose, would be outta my system in about 5 days. so here is the pic.
the one on TOP is from yesterday morning
the one BELOW is from today.

TESTING OUT HCG!!!
is it fading? should it be lighter?
 



Attached Files:







DSC02509.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breezie613

adroplet said:


> Ladies...I need your opinions here.
> 
> I had my 5dFET on Monday 10am. That morning, at 8am I took a 5,000mg shot of HCG as a booster. On Weds at work I had a teeny bit of brown tinge mixed in with my nasty progesterone insert discharge. That night I had MASSIVE abdominal cramping (endo type) I was sweating and was about to throw up from the pain, lasted a few minutes. Today, I took a hpt in hopes that my HCG shot would be almost faded away since it was only half dose, would be outta my system in about 5 days. so here is the pic.
> the one on TOP is from yesterday morning
> the one BELOW is from today.
> 
> TESTING OUT HCG!!!
> is it fading? should it be lighter?


Adroplet - I'm sorry but to me they both look the same. Those tests are so hard to tell! I would wait a couple days and try again.

I got my 2nd beta. It went from 103 to 241. So far so good!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hennapop said:


> Update:
> Love the new interface on the blog btw!
> 
> We just got fert report - of 10 retrieved, 8 were mature, and 7 have fertilized. Our other 7 frosties have been thawed, and are maturing. We'll have some grading by tomorrow and know how many make it to day 5 by Monday. Whew!
> 
> I was a bit upset we did not have more success this round (RE said 2nd round usually more follicles - better response, but that did not translate to numbers - we'll see about quality of embies). My DH reminded me that for 41 y/o I am doing pretty good - so there!
> 
> I spoke to my DH and he agrees we should try to do FET this year due to insurance. Money talks in this game, huh?
> 
> Also, I am feeling nauseous from Doxy. Still sore from retrieval. Bloated!!
> 
> :) Feeling so glad to be at this stage thanks yall for all of your support since August!! You guys rock.
> 
> xo from Chicago
> -Henna

I agree with your thoughts that you should try for your transfer to happen this year. I hope that you're feeling better today. :hugs: I was super bloated after my second ER. Keep drinking lots of beverages with electrolytes (Gatorade, Powerade, Smart Water, etc...) -- it will help. Avoid regular water. 

I forgot to tell you, if you don't know already, your PGS testing should also give you gender details about your embryos. :thumbup:



ChloeNicolle said:


> So I gave in and took a test this morning and it was negative so it's over for me I can't believe it I'm so gutted I really thou it would work seen as I'm so young and had so many eggs, and the doctors seemed so hopeful, my test date isn't until tomorrow but it was a strong negative so there is no way in one day it will change and I'm not having any false hope I know it's over xx

I'm so sorry, Chloe. :hugs: Are you still going to do your beta tomorrow to be sure? :hugs::hugs:



adroplet said:


> Ladies...I need your opinions here.
> 
> I had my 5dFET on Monday 10am. That morning, at 8am I took a 5,000mg shot of HCG as a booster. On Weds at work I had a teeny bit of brown tinge mixed in with my nasty progesterone insert discharge. That night I had MASSIVE abdominal cramping (endo type) I was sweating and was about to throw up from the pain, lasted a few minutes. Today, I took a hpt in hopes that my HCG shot would be almost faded away since it was only half dose, would be outta my system in about 5 days. so here is the pic.
> the one on TOP is from yesterday morning
> the one BELOW is from today.
> 
> TESTING OUT HCG!!!
> is it fading? should it be lighter?

I had short-lived cramping a couple of days after my FET. I wonder if it would get darker if your body started producing hCG. The first test that I took was positive during the evening at 6dp5dt. Based on how quickly it turned positive, I'm thinking I would have gotten a positive test with FMU even earlier. I'm praying that you will get good news very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Breezie613 said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I need your opinions here.
> 
> I had my 5dFET on Monday 10am. That morning, at 8am I took a 5,000mg shot of HCG as a booster. On Weds at work I had a teeny bit of brown tinge mixed in with my nasty progesterone insert discharge. That night I had MASSIVE abdominal cramping (endo type) I was sweating and was about to throw up from the pain, lasted a few minutes. Today, I took a hpt in hopes that my HCG shot would be almost faded away since it was only half dose, would be outta my system in about 5 days. so here is the pic.
> the one on TOP is from yesterday morning
> the one BELOW is from today.
> 
> TESTING OUT HCG!!!
> is it fading? should it be lighter?
> 
> 
> Adroplet - I'm sorry but to me they both look the same. Those tests are so hard to tell! I would wait a couple days and try again.
> 
> I got my 2nd beta. It went from 103 to 241. So far so good!Click to expand...

Awesome!! :happydance: Congrats again!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - any word on your ultrasound?????


----------



## Disneyfan88

We went for our ultrasound a few hours ago. We just got home a little while ago, though. Our little one is measuring 6 weeks exactly today (a day early if we go off of an IVF calendar, so my expected due date moved up a day), and the gestational sac is measuring 7 weeks. Her heartbeat is 95 bpm, and we were able to see it and hear it on the monitor. My doctor said that it's exactly where she would expect it to be at this stage (and that we have an over-achiever growing inside of me). It was nice to see actual confirmation that something is in there because I still don't feel any "major" symptoms yet.


----------



## Chickadeedee

I'm so happy for you!!! That's great news. 
I'm very envious though :wacko:

I want online to my "chart" at the FS and it shows my gestational sac measuring at 5 weeks 5 days. So, I'm really hoping I just have a late bloomer :shrug:.

Do you have another ultrasound scheduled for next week?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! That's great news.
> I'm very envious though :wacko:
> 
> I want online to my "chart" at the FS and it shows my gestational sac measuring at 5 weeks 5 days. So, I'm really hoping I just have a late bloomer :shrug:.
> 
> Do you have another ultrasound scheduled for next week?

I'm pretty sure that I had an early implanter. I'm excited for your next visit on Thursday! I'm sure your little bean is doing great! :hugs:

I was a bit surprised when I heard her turn the sound on the ultrasound machine on. I figured it was waaay to early to hear anything, but she said it was the baby. I'll take it, though. My next ultrasound is two weeks from today (8 weeks). I sent an update to my OBGYN and asked when I should call to schedule my first visit with her. I'll be under the care of my RE (who I think is amazing!) until 10 weeks, but I don't want to have to push out my OB appointments due to lack of appointment times later.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan - Did you have an appointment today? How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Disneyfan88 said:


> Breezie613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I need your opinions here.
> 
> I had my 5dFET on Monday 10am. That morning, at 8am I took a 5,000mg shot of HCG as a booster. On Weds at work I had a teeny bit of brown tinge mixed in with my nasty progesterone insert discharge. That night I had MASSIVE abdominal cramping (endo type) I was sweating and was about to throw up from the pain, lasted a few minutes. Today, I took a hpt in hopes that my HCG shot would be almost faded away since it was only half dose, would be outta my system in about 5 days. so here is the pic.
> the one on TOP is from yesterday morning
> the one BELOW is from today.
> 
> TESTING OUT HCG!!!
> is it fading? should it be lighter?
> 
> 
> Adroplet - I'm sorry but to me they both look the same. Those tests are so hard to tell! I would wait a couple days and try again.
> 
> I got my 2nd beta. It went from 103 to 241. So far so good!Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! :happydance: Congrats again!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Is beta a blood test? They haven't offered me one they just said I should do a hpt tomorrow xxx


----------



## ChloeNicolle

I think I just quoted the wrong message useless at this thing haha xxx


----------



## Disneyfan88

ChloeNicolle said:


> Is beta a blood test? They haven't offered me one they just said I should do a hpt tomorrow xxx

Yes, the beta is the blood test. 

You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Adroplet- I really hope they get darker you will just have too keep testing too see if they get darker hunnie xxx


Disney- congrats on your scan :) glad she's growing well ! 

I had a scan on Thursday at 5week 1day and they saw gest sac measuring 6mm & the yolk sac with a white spot which should turn into fetal pole !!! 

Chole is it's any consolation I felt implantation a around 7-9dpo and I got bfp at 10dpo v faint on evening off 9dpo x 

Am going for re scan weds at 6weeks too make sure there's a heartbeat x


----------



## ChloeNicolle

bettybee1 said:


> Adroplet- I really hope they get darker you will just have too keep testing too see if they get darker hunnie xxx
> 
> 
> Disney- congrats on your scan :) glad she's growing well !
> 
> I had a scan on Thursday at 5week 1day and they saw gest sac measuring 6mm & the yolk sac with a white spot which should turn into fetal pole !!!
> 
> Chole is it's any consolation I felt implantation a around 7-9dpo and I got bfp at 10dpo v faint on evening off 9dpo x
> 
> Am going for re scan weds at 6weeks too make sure there's a heartbeat x

past ovulation or transfer? I want to still believe it's not all over but I know it will be, I'm still strong mild a cramps and shooting pains in stomach and top of legs, when should I be coming on my period after a failed cycle?xx


----------



## bettybee1

Ovulation , what dpo are you ? Do you get a blood tests x


----------



## Disneyfan88

bettybee1 said:


> Adroplet- I really hope they get darker you will just have too keep testing too see if they get darker hunnie xxx
> 
> 
> Disney- congrats on your scan :) glad she's growing well !
> 
> I had a scan on Thursday at 5week 1day and they saw gest sac measuring 6mm & the yolk sac with a white spot which should turn into fetal pole !!!
> 
> Chole is it's any consolation I felt implantation a around 7-9dpo and I got bfp at 10dpo v faint on evening off 9dpo x
> 
> Am going for re scan weds at 6weeks too make sure there's a heartbeat x

How wonderful. Your next scan will be special. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

bettybee1 said:


> Adroplet- I really hope they get darker you will just have too keep testing too see if they get darker hunnie xxx
> 
> 
> Disney- congrats on your scan :) glad she's growing well !
> 
> I had a scan on Thursday at 5week 1day and they saw gest sac measuring 6mm & the yolk sac with a white spot which should turn into fetal pole !!!
> 
> Chole is it's any consolation I felt implantation a around 7-9dpo and I got bfp at 10dpo v faint on evening off 9dpo x
> 
> Am going for re scan weds at 6weeks too make sure there's a heartbeat x




ChloeNicolle said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Adroplet- I really hope they get darker you will just have too keep testing too see if they get darker hunnie xxx
> 
> 
> Disney- congrats on your scan :) glad she's growing well !
> 
> I had a scan on Thursday at 5week 1day and they saw gest sac measuring 6mm & the yolk sac with a white spot which should turn into fetal pole !!!
> 
> Chole is it's any consolation I felt implantation a around 7-9dpo and I got bfp at 10dpo v faint on evening off 9dpo x
> 
> Am going for re scan weds at 6weeks too make sure there's a heartbeat x
> 
> past ovulation or transfer? I want to still believe it's not all over but I know it will be, I'm still strong mild a cramps and shooting pains in stomach and top of legs, when should I be coming on my period after a failed cycle?xxClick to expand...

Did your doctors office ask you to check in with them once you reach a certain date? I'm still hopeful for you, but sometimes your medication will prevent AF from starting. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ChloeNicolle

I don't know how many days past ovulation but I know 2day I'm 11 days past a 5 day transfer, they told me to test today but I tested a day early I did the test in in urine which I had collected in a wee pot 2 hours earlier. I don't want to test again today because the test was clear as day negative. I'm just going to call them Monday and tell them and maybe take the other test from the packet that morning xxx


----------



## flagirlie7

Starting stims tonight! Any tips? Does menopur have to be kept in the fridge at all times? I know gonal does but plan on pulling it out 30 min before. For right now, all my meds are pretty much in the fridge. I also plan on leaving menopur out mixed for ten minutes or so before injecting. What time of day is the best? I was thinking 8pm, which gives me an hour up and down. I take lupron at 7:45am plus minus hour. In addition, how do I alternate injection sites? I just go left and right about an inch from my belly button for lupron. I was thinking make like four quadrants?


----------



## Katielbkr

flagirlie7 said:


> Starting stims tonight! Any tips? Does menopur have to be kept in the fridge at all times? I know gonal does but plan on pulling it out 30 min before. For right now, all my meds are pretty much in the fridge. I also plan on leaving menopur out mixed for ten minutes or so before injecting. What time of day is the best? I was thinking 8pm, which gives me an hour up and down. I take lupron at 7:45am plus minus hour. In addition, how do I alternate injection sites? I just go left and right about an inch from my belly button for lupron. I was thinking make like four quadrants?


I was told menopur did not have to be kept in the fridge. Also for giving myself the injections on the even days I used my right side on the odd I used my left. So 3 shots on one side and it would give my other side a rest. Worked well for me.


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Starting stims tonight! Any tips? Does menopur have to be kept in the fridge at all times? I know gonal does but plan on pulling it out 30 min before. For right now, all my meds are pretty much in the fridge. I also plan on leaving menopur out mixed for ten minutes or so before injecting. What time of day is the best? I was thinking 8pm, which gives me an hour up and down. I take lupron at 7:45am plus minus hour. In addition, how do I alternate injection sites? I just go left and right about an inch from my belly button for lupron. I was thinking make like four quadrants?

I kept my gonal-f in the fridge but not the menopur. My doctors office let me mix those two medications so that I just had a single injection. I usually did mine around 8:00 pm, and I also took the gonal-f out of the fridge for about 20-ish minutes before DH would mix my meds for me. I usually iced the area I planned to inject for about 5 minutes or so before I gave myself the injection. After you swab your skin with an alcohol wipe, make sure that you let the area dry completely. I learned the hard way that it BURNS if you don't. :dohh: I found it helpful to push the plunger on the syringe down very slowly as I injected my meds, then I counted to about 10 before I pulled the needle out. I used my gauze pad to gently massage the area afterwards for a few minutes. As for rotating injection spots, I usually just alternated which size of the belly button I injected on. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Katielbkr

The lab called today out of my 13 mature eggs, 8 have fertilized. Next report tomorrow. I hope 8 is a good number.


----------



## flagirlie7

Thank you, ladies, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Hennapop

Katie - great number - good luck on the embabies!

Flagirlie - I kept menopur at room temp - refrig lupron & follistim

I did shots at 9 and went to bed after to relax. The menopur always burned. Also, make sure you have cotton pads on hand for any blood spots and my DH and I set up shop in our spare bedroom and put xs and the side (l or r) on out paper med schedule. We also noted any changes on the calendar.

Make sure you put in at 90 degrees (angle of needle not temp!).
Good luck -- you'll do great.

Thanks for your super responses Disney - sure appreciate it :)


----------



## flagirlie7

Ok everything went well. Only thing I forgot was to clean the tops of sodium and menopur, oops. Hope it's not a big deal! Did clean gonal. Let gonal out for 30 min and once mixed menopur let it sit for about 10. Strangely enough, I did not feel a thing with either! Hope that's fine too. Used the same side as lupron this am.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> The lab called today out of my 13 mature eggs, 8 have fertilized. Next report tomorrow. I hope 8 is a good number.

That's great, Katie! I hope you get a great report tomorrow. :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> Ok everything went well. Only thing I forgot was to clean the tops of sodium and menopur, oops. Hope it's not a big deal! Did clean gonal. Let gonal out for 30 min and once mixed menopur let it sit for about 10. Strangely enough, I did not feel a thing with either! Hope that's fine too. Used the same side as lupron this am.

You're doing great! :thumbup: Your ER will be here before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Katielbkr said:


> The lab called today out of my 13 mature eggs, 8 have fertilized. Next report tomorrow. I hope 8 is a good number.

Katie - 8 is a great number!! I know we all want frosties, but remember, all it takes is one :hugs:
Do you have an estimated ET date? (Sorry if you already posted and I missed it..)


----------



## Chickadeedee

A droplet - any news?? Are you still testing out the trigger or is it a BFP!?!?!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disneyfan88 said:


> Samsfan - Did you have an appointment today? How are you doing? :hugs:

Yeah, Samsfan - is everything ok?? Just popping in to see how you were doing? :hugs:


----------



## ChloeNicolle

woke up this morning with pink blood on tissue and now it's abit more on the toilet paper and it's dark red only a very little bit throughout the day but it must be ad on her way. I missed the progesterone last night so that maybe why it's come :( so upset and to add to it I been in work past 2 days 12 hour shifts! On my second cycle will they be able to find what went wrong in this one and change it? How long till I can get started again? 

Hope is everyone else doing?

Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

chole - am sorry 

sometimes theres nothing that really can be done because it can just simply be chance

on my 3rd cycle i went all out 

i drank i pint of milk a day i ate 4 brazil nuts and 4 walnuts i took extra b6 50mg 

aswell as my prenatels i aslo took etra folic acid so i was taking 800mg becoz if you drink tea it breaks it down too much i dranks 2x green tea a day i also avoided chocalte and crap , 

after EC i took asprin 75mg , pinapple core and drank a pint iff milk & pinapple juice a day !

i have also been on 600mg urogesrton(progestrone) ,400mg cyclogest (progestrone) and 6mg estrogen daily --- but on my failed cycles my period came 9 days past EC both times 
so this could be why i got my BFP



but all the other things helped i think because this cycle i stimmed for 5 less days is still go a good amount off eggs and i also had better cell diviosn x


----------



## adroplet

Chickadeedee said:


> A droplet - any news?? Are you still testing out the trigger or is it a BFP!?!?!

I did a test again this morning and the second line is still there. Today is 6dp5dt. And 6dp 5000mg of HCG shot.
I've been getting shooting pains, little cramps, hot flashes, legs are tired and crampy, had my massive abdominal pains at 2dpt and 5dpt.
I've decided to stop testing for now. I will test the day before my OTD/beta test. 
I've been keeping busy prepping the house/kitchen for Thanksgiving. I host it every year.


----------



## Plex

Chloe - :hugs: Really hope its not af :hugs: I Am cycling again in Dec if i get af before then but i have had a couple of different opinions on it, one doc says wait 2 months and my doc says wait a month - its so confusing!! xx

Betty - Did you have to ask ur doc before taking all that extra stuff? Im really interested as its something I may do too :) xx


----------



## Plex

Have now updated the front page - please let me know if there are any errors and i will correct them asap xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Great job plex:hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

Nurse called with my day 2 update...

1- 1 cell
3- 3 cell
3- 4 cell
1- 5 cell

The nurse said that was great. Not sure what they want to see at day 2 but they seem happy! We are scheduled for a day 5 transfer on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Plex

Sounds good so far Katie!! :thumbup: wish u the best of luck for wed xx


----------



## Katielbkr

Is there somewhere that tells me what the lingo is? When I see af, dh, etc I am not sure what it all means...


----------



## Samsfan

Hi ladies!!!! Sorry I've been off the map.. I just can't rap my head around all this stuff. Thanks Disneyfan and Chickadee for checking up on me. I hope you ladies are getting real excited about your journey!

AFM- This time it has been real different.. I haven't been going for sono and bloods everyday. I have gone every 3rd day and it really isn't good news. I am on day 10 of stims.... my e2 on day 8 was only 180. I have 3 follies on my right side. Today my sono indicated that the largest only grew .5 from Friday. They are all around 12, 13 and 13.5 on the right.. Good new is that 3 follies showed up to the party on the left.. however, I don't know if it is too late in the game for them. They are all around 10mm and I'm on day 10 of stims... so idk!

Flaggirl- hope you are doing well with your stims

Katie- how are you doing! I need to scroll and see if you got a report!


----------



## Samsfan

Adroplet- I'm wishing you the best of luck.. praying you get a BFP soon!:thumbup:



adroplet said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> A droplet - any news?? Are you still testing out the trigger or is it a BFP!?!?!
> 
> I did a test again this morning and the second line is still there. Today is 6dp5dt. And 6dp 5000mg of HCG shot.
> I've been getting shooting pains, little cramps, hot flashes, legs are tired and crampy, had my massive abdominal pains at 2dpt and 5dpt.
> I've decided to stop testing for now. I will test the day before my OTD/beta test.
> I've been keeping busy prepping the house/kitchen for Thanksgiving. I host it every year.Click to expand...


----------



## Katielbkr

Samsfan said:


> Hi ladies!!!! Sorry I've been off the map.. I just can't rap my head around all this stuff. Thanks Disneyfan and Chickadee for checking up on me. I hope you ladies are getting real excited about your journey!
> 
> AFM- This time it has been real different.. I haven't been going for sono and bloods everyday. I have gone every 3rd day and it really isn't good news. I am on day 10 of stims.... my e2 on day 8 was only 180. I have 3 follies on my right side. Today my sono indicated that the largest only grew .5 from Friday. They are all around 12, 13 and 13.5 on the right.. Good new is that 3 follies showed up to the party on the left.. however, I don't know if it is too late in the game for them. They are all around 10mm and I'm on day 10 of stims... so idk!
> 
> Flaggirl- hope you are doing well with your stims
> 
> Katie- how are you doing! I need to scroll and see if you got a report!

Doing well thank you! My update is on page 236 :)


----------



## Samsfan

Katie- Looks great! So excited for you!:flower:



Katielbkr said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!! Sorry I've been off the map.. I just can't rap my head around all this stuff. Thanks Disneyfan and Chickadee for checking up on me. I hope you ladies are getting real excited about your journey!
> 
> AFM- This time it has been real different.. I haven't been going for sono and bloods everyday. I have gone every 3rd day and it really isn't good news. I am on day 10 of stims.... my e2 on day 8 was only 180. I have 3 follies on my right side. Today my sono indicated that the largest only grew .5 from Friday. They are all around 12, 13 and 13.5 on the right.. Good new is that 3 follies showed up to the party on the left.. however, I don't know if it is too late in the game for them. They are all around 10mm and I'm on day 10 of stims... so idk!
> 
> Flaggirl- hope you are doing well with your stims
> 
> Katie- how are you doing! I need to scroll and see if you got a report!
> 
> Doing well thank you! My update is on page 236 :)Click to expand...


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! Good luck to everyone who is in TWW, or doing ER or ET soon!

Breezie - Congratulations!!

Henna - Great numbers! Good luck with PGD.

Chickadee - Yay! Congrats on seeing your LO! Even seeing the gestational sac and yolk sac is an achievement. You'll definitely be able to see and hear the heartbeat at your next scan.

Lucie - I am so devastated for you... :hugs:

Disney - Your girl definitely is an overachiever! Congratulations!!

We got to hear our baby's heartbeat for the first time last Thursday too! So exciting! LO was measuring 2 days ahead of schedule and was approx 17.2mm long, although he/she was curled in a ball so she said it was hard to get a good measurement. I hope no one minds me sharing, but here is a sneak peak at our LO at 8w1d...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0445.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Samsfan

Prayerful- Awesome news and pic!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Prayerful said:


> Hi ladies! Good luck to everyone who is in TWW, or doing ER or ET soon!
> 
> Breezie - Congratulations!!
> 
> Henna - Great numbers! Good luck with PGD.
> 
> Chickadee - Yay! Congrats on seeing your LO! Even seeing the gestational sac and yolk sac is an achievement. You'll definitely be able to see and hear the heartbeat at your next scan.
> 
> Lucie - I am so devastated for you... :hugs:
> 
> Disney - Your girl definitely is an overachiever! Congratulations!!
> 
> We got to hear our baby's heartbeat for the first time last Thursday too! So exciting! LO was measuring 2 days ahead of schedule and was approx 17.2mm long, although he/she was curled in a ball so she said it was hard to get a good measurement. I hope no one minds me sharing, but here is a sneak peak at our LO at 8w1d...

Prayerful - you really think I'm ok?? I'm so worried we didn't see more at 6 weeks... I've driven myself crazy looking online.. I am praying we see more Thursday!! My new motto is "Trust in God, not Google"...

Eeeekkkk - you have a tiny human being inside of you! I'm already in love :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Prayerful - Beautiful pic! I love it.


----------



## Prayerful

Chickadeedee said:


> Prayerful - you really think I'm ok?? I'm so worried we didn't see more at 6 weeks... I've driven myself crazy looking online.. I am praying we see more Thursday!! My new motto is "Trust in God, not Google"...
> 
> Eeeekkkk - you have a tiny human being inside of you! I'm already in love :hugs:

I definitely think you're ok. Disney is just ahead of the game and making you nervous! ;) At my first scan we could see the heartbeat but not hear it. I was excited just to see the yolk sac though.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Hi ladies!!!! Sorry I've been off the map.. I just can't rap my head around all this stuff. Thanks Disneyfan and Chickadee for checking up on me. I hope you ladies are getting real excited about your journey!
> 
> AFM- This time it has been real different.. I haven't been going for sono and bloods everyday. I have gone every 3rd day and it really isn't good news. I am on day 10 of stims.... my e2 on day 8 was only 180. I have 3 follies on my right side. Today my sono indicated that the largest only grew .5 from Friday. They are all around 12, 13 and 13.5 on the right.. Good new is that 3 follies showed up to the party on the left.. however, I don't know if it is too late in the game for them. They are all around 10mm and I'm on day 10 of stims... so idk!
> 
> Flaggirl- hope you are doing well with your stims
> 
> Katie- how are you doing! I need to scroll and see if you got a report!

I think your left follicles still have time to catch up. Some of mine caught up when I started adding Ganirelix to the mix. Hang in there. :hugs:



Prayerful said:


> Hi ladies! Good luck to everyone who is in TWW, or doing ER or ET soon!
> 
> Breezie - Congratulations!!
> 
> Henna - Great numbers! Good luck with PGD.
> 
> Chickadee - Yay! Congrats on seeing your LO! Even seeing the gestational sac and yolk sac is an achievement. You'll definitely be able to see and hear the heartbeat at your next scan.
> 
> Lucie - I am so devastated for you... :hugs:
> 
> Disney - Your girl definitely is an overachiever! Congratulations!!
> 
> We got to hear our baby's heartbeat for the first time last Thursday too! So exciting! LO was measuring 2 days ahead of schedule and was approx 17.2mm long, although he/she was curled in a ball so she said it was hard to get a good measurement. I hope no one minds me sharing, but here is a sneak peak at our LO at 8w1d...

Thanks! Your LO is amazing! <3. Thanks for sharing your picture! :thumbup:



Chickadeedee said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Good luck to everyone who is in TWW, or doing ER or ET soon!
> 
> Breezie - Congratulations!!
> 
> Henna - Great numbers! Good luck with PGD.
> 
> Chickadee - Yay! Congrats on seeing your LO! Even seeing the gestational sac and yolk sac is an achievement. You'll definitely be able to see and hear the heartbeat at your next scan.
> 
> Lucie - I am so devastated for you... :hugs:
> 
> Disney - Your girl definitely is an overachiever! Congratulations!!
> 
> We got to hear our baby's heartbeat for the first time last Thursday too! So exciting! LO was measuring 2 days ahead of schedule and was approx 17.2mm long, although he/she was curled in a ball so she said it was hard to get a good measurement. I hope no one minds me sharing, but here is a sneak peak at our LO at 8w1d...
> 
> Prayerful - you really think I'm ok?? I'm so worried we didn't see more at 6 weeks... I've driven myself crazy looking online.. I am praying we see more Thursday!! My new motto is "Trust in God, not Google"...
> 
> Eeeekkkk - you have a tiny human being inside of you! I'm already in love :hugs:Click to expand...

I think your LO is doing wonderfully. I was expecting to see the same thing as you at my appointment. I think my bean implanted early. Try not to worry. You get to see your LO agin on Thursday, which is exciting. :hugs:



Prayerful said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - you really think I'm ok?? I'm so worried we didn't see more at 6 weeks... I've driven myself crazy looking online.. I am praying we see more Thursday!! My new motto is "Trust in God, not Google"...
> 
> Eeeekkkk - you have a tiny human being inside of you! I'm already in love :hugs:
> 
> I definitely think you're ok. Disney is just ahead of the game and making you nervous! ;) At my first scan we could see the heartbeat but not hear it. I was excited just to see the yolk sac though.Click to expand...

Sorry, ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> Nurse called with my day 2 update...
> 
> 1- 1 cell
> 3- 3 cell
> 3- 4 cell
> 1- 5 cell
> 
> The nurse said that was great. Not sure what they want to see at day 2 but they seem happy! We are scheduled for a day 5 transfer on Wednesday!!!!

I missed a quote. I'm excited for you! Transfer day is coming up! :thumbup:


----------



## Hennapop

Great pic Prayerful!! Well done mama!




Prayerful said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - you really think I'm ok?? I'm so worried we didn't see more at 6 weeks... I've driven myself crazy looking online.. I am praying we see more Thursday!! My new motto is "Trust in God, not Google"...
> 
> Eeeekkkk - you have a tiny human being inside of you! I'm already in love :hugs:
> 
> I definitely think you're ok. Disney is just ahead of the game and making you nervous! ;) At my first scan we could see the heartbeat but not hear it. I was excited just to see the yolk sac though.Click to expand...


----------



## Breezie613

Katie - that sounds great!!




Katielbkr said:


> Nurse called with my day 2 update...
> 
> 1- 1 cell
> 3- 3 cell
> 3- 4 cell
> 1- 5 cell
> 
> The nurse said that was great. Not sure what they want to see at day 2 but they seem happy! We are scheduled for a day 5 transfer on Wednesday!!!!



Congrats Prayerful - awesome pic!


----------



## Katielbkr

Nurse called today we have

3- 8 cell embryos 
2- 7 cell embryos
1- 5 cell embryo
1- 4 cell embryo

And we lost one... Transfer is noon on Wednesday!


----------



## Hennapop

Good luck on your transfer Katie!!


----------



## Hennapop

Hi all, 
We got our first me ow report today.

Of 14 (7 fresh, 7 frozen)

We have 5 blastocysts
3 - 3BB
1- 3AB
1 - 6BB

We had 5 that arrested development on Day 3

4 are still being grown until day 6.

Not sure what all this means but after tomorrow all biopsies will be tested PGD and we'll see what we have avail for the FET later. 

Whee this is so stressful! I'm just not sure how to take and don't want to spend whole day obsessing over.

My husband thinks I am a mess and basically vas ciliates from being very supportive to telling me I need to relax!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Henna...all will be well....sounds like an awesome report <3

Katie....Good luck on Wednesday <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

Katielbkr said:


> Nurse called today we have
> 
> 3- 8 cell embryos
> 2- 7 cell embryos
> 1- 5 cell embryo
> 1- 4 cell embryo
> 
> And we lost one... Transfer is noon on Wednesday!

Good luck on Wednesday!! :thumbup:



Hennapop said:


> Hi all,
> We got our first me ow report today.
> 
> Of 14 (7 fresh, 7 frozen)
> 
> We have 5 blastocysts
> 3 - 3BB
> 1- 3AB
> 1 - 6BB
> 
> We had 5 that arrested development on Day 3
> 
> 4 are still being grown until day 6.
> 
> Not sure what all this means but after tomorrow all biopsies will be tested PGD and we'll see what we have avail for the FET later.
> 
> Whee this is so stressful! I'm just not sure how to take and don't want to spend whole day obsessing over.
> 
> My husband thinks I am a mess and basically vas ciliates from being very supportive to telling me I need to relax!

I know exactly what your going through having gone through it in August/September. Hang in there. :hugs:

For our biopsy, we had 4 fresh and 2 frozen embryos biopsied on day 5. We had 2 more fresh ones that they were watching until day 6, but they didn't end up doing a biopsy on them (I can't believe the lab was actually going to charge us a second biopsy fee had those 2 made it -- my doctor said that most labs don't charge separate biopsy fees for different days if it's part of the same "batch"). 

I'm keeping your additional 4 in my prayers and hope that you get a few more to biopsy and send for testing tomorrow. I know it's hard, but try to keep your mind busy while you wait for the results. I'm not sure how it will work with your lab, but I got my results about 9 or 10 days after the biopsied cells were sent to the test lab. You're getting closer to that finish line every day. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

My doctor called me rather unexpectedly about 830pm. After my blood and ultrasound this morning, it looks like my FET cycle will be cancelled. It seems my lining is opaque? I don't know. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow afternoon so the doc can redo the u/s for himself &. Then he'll make a final decision. I'm so upset. I was literally counting the days & finally broke down and told a couple people this afternoon. I've only told 5-7 people total and am tired of hiding everything. I've just been so worried about what people will think, especially if I've sunk my life savings into something that doesn't work. Guess I should have kept waiting. :cry:


----------



## Hennapop

JessicaG121 said:


> My doctor called me rather unexpectedly about 830pm. After my blood and ultrasound this morning, it looks like my FET cycle will be cancelled. It seems my lining is opaque? I don't know. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow afternoon so the doc can redo the u/s for himself &. Then he'll make a final decision. I'm so upset. I was literally counting the days & finally broke down and told a couple people this afternoon. I've only told 5-7 people total and am tired of hiding everything. I've just been so worried about what people will think, especially if I've sunk my life savings into something that doesn't work. Guess I should have kept waiting. :cry:

Hi Jessica,

Keep the faith - sometimes these are just extra precautions. I hope that your appointment today goes well.

It is so hard when you begin to share this with everyone when you have a setback. The only person whose opinion matters is yours and you seem to be crystal clear about what you are doing. That is ALL that matters. 

Just keep in mind that your doctor wants the best chance of success for you. I will be keeping you in my good thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Uggg - bloat!!

I was googling ER recovery for an hour in the middle of the night! My ER was Wed, but I am still sore, bloated, nauseous off and on, exhausted, moody (I think I had a hot flash last night!). I am gaining / losing about 4 lbs a day. It gets better when I drink gatorade...

Question: How long did your ER recovery last? Was one time better than another?

Thanks ladies...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Jessica, I'm so sorry. I'm praying that things go well at today's appointment. :hugs:

Henna, it took me a little longer to recover after my second ER than it did for my first. Maybe it was because it hadn't been that long since I went through the first ER, but I found myself more bloated and in more pain the second time around. My doctor encouraged me to keep up with the electrolytes, which I did, and the bloat finally started to eventually go away. I also ended up with a fever, which I took Tylenol for. I think it took me about a week to fully recover the second time. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ChloeNicolle

thank god I finally found the post I've been searching for days thought it disappeared haha! 

Unfortunately af showed up so I'm defo out this cycle :( just pink blood for a day then got heavier that evening and been heavy for a day and now light again, sorry for tmi but has anyone who had a failed icsi or ivf had like stringy skin come away with there af bleed I found a small amount when I wiped a few times on the day of af being heavy, it was bloody skin and would not break in my fingers just stretch a bit sorry again for tmi! Called my doc to tell them about the bfn and they didn't answer, let a message and no reply rang again and they took my name and number to call back and still not reply! What will they do with me next? How will they see what they can do differently? 

Sorry for going on and thanks for replies xxxxx


----------



## Hennapop

ChloeNicolle said:


> thank god I finally found the post I've been searching for days thought it disappeared haha!
> 
> Unfortunately af showed up so I'm defo out this cycle :( just pink blood for a day then got heavier that evening and been heavy for a day and now light again, sorry for tmi but has anyone who had a failed icsi or ivf had like stringy skin come away with there af bleed I found a small amount when I wiped a few times on the day of af being heavy, it was bloody skin and would not break in my fingers just stretch a bit sorry again for tmi! Called my doc to tell them about the bfn and they didn't answer, let a message and no reply rang again and they took my name and number to call back and still not reply! What will they do with me next? How will they see what they can do differently?
> 
> Sorry for going on and thanks for replies xxxxx

Chloe, Im so sorry - make sure you tell the doc about your experience. I hate when you want to talk to the clinic and they are not there. It just drives me mad. Time is glacial.




Disneyfan88 said:


> Jessica, I'm so sorry. I'm praying that things go well at today's appointment. :hugs:
> 
> Henna, it took me a little longer to recover after my second ER than it did for my first. Maybe it was because it hadn't been that long since I went through the first ER, but I found myself more bloated and in more pain the second time around. My doctor encouraged me to keep up with the electrolytes, which I did, and the bloat finally started to eventually go away. I also ended up with a fever, which I took Tylenol for. I think it took me about a week to fully recover the second time. Hang in there. :hugs:

Thanks Disney - you are the best.


----------



## Katielbkr

Hennapop said:


> Uggg - bloat!!
> 
> I was googling ER recovery for an hour in the middle of the night! My ER was Wed, but I am still sore, bloated, nauseous off and on, exhausted, moody (I think I had a hot flash last night!). I am gaining / losing about 4 lbs a day. It gets better when I drink gatorade...
> 
> Question: How long did your ER recovery last? Was one time better than another?
> 
> Thanks ladies...

Mine was Friday and I am still in pain. The doctor said the more eggs retrieved the more pain... Go figure :)


----------



## Katielbkr

My husband and I are trying to decided on transferring one or two embryos. Do any of you have any advice? I figure you may have information that we haven't considered. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Disneyfan88

ChloeNicolle said:


> thank god I finally found the post I've been searching for days thought it disappeared haha!
> 
> Unfortunately af showed up so I'm defo out this cycle :( just pink blood for a day then got heavier that evening and been heavy for a day and now light again, sorry for tmi but has anyone who had a failed icsi or ivf had like stringy skin come away with there af bleed I found a small amount when I wiped a few times on the day of af being heavy, it was bloody skin and would not break in my fingers just stretch a bit sorry again for tmi! Called my doc to tell them about the bfn and they didn't answer, let a message and no reply rang again and they took my name and number to call back and still not reply! What will they do with me next? How will they see what they can do differently?
> 
> Sorry for going on and thanks for replies xxxxx

I'm sorry that AF showed up, Chloe. :hugs: I remember AF being heavier for me after my failed IVF cycle. I think between the stims and the oral medications that I was on, my lining may have been "extra thick" that cycle, and I did pass some clots.



Katielbkr said:


> My husband and I are trying to decided on transferring one or two embryos. Do any of you have any advice? I figure you may have information that we haven't considered. Thanks for your input.

My husband and I struggled with that decision, too. We transferred 2 top grade blasts during our first IVF cycle (5AA and 4AA) and were crushed when we found out that it didn't work. We opted to do genetic testing (PGS) during our next cycle as my doctor explained that our lack of success could be chromosome related. We really started thinking about the number to transfer after we got the PGS results from our second cycle and learned that we had 4 normal embryos to work with between the 6 embryos that we biopsied (4 fresh, 2 frozen). Because we didn't know for sure why the first cycle didn't work, my husband was hesitant to transfer multiple embryos again because he didn't want to "waste" any of our frozen embryos if uterine conditions were the reason for our previous failure (we don't plan on doing another fresh IVF cycle). Although we would have no problems welcoming twins into our house, he was also scared of the possibility of something happening to me during a twin pregnancy, and for him, the risks of what "could" happen or the complications that could arise were above his comfort level. Because we did genetic testing on our embryos, I believe the likelihood of multiple transferred embryos implanting was greater for us. Everything I read, especially about blastocysts that underwent PGS screening, indicated that transferring more than one blastocyst just increased the likelihood of twins rather than the likelihood of getting pregnant.

The other factors that played into my thought process were that I have a somewhat small frame, and though I'm sure my body can adapt to a twin pregnancy, I'm sure that I'd eventually reach a point in which it would feel like the babies could run out of room. I also wanted to reduce the chances of our baby/babies needing to go to the NICU after birth. I'm sure that most people who have twins go on to have healthy pregnancies and healthy babies, and our concerns were likely unwarranted. I guess it all comes down to what you're comfortable with. 

It's a tough decision all the way around. We had our reasons for transferring one, but I completely understand the thinking behind transferring two as well (we even did it the first time around). Sorry for the novel -- I hope I didn't confuse you even more. :flower:


----------



## JessicaG121

I am officially cancelled. There's excess blood or mucus in my upper uterus... He's not sure why, so another SHG after AF starts and rolling right into December if all is well.


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> I am officially cancelled. There's excess blood or mucus in my upper uterus... He's not sure why, so another SHG after AF starts and rolling right into December if all is well.

I'm so sorry, Jessica. I'm praying that everything goes smoothly this next time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sorry, this post will be TMI. I've been feeling "itchy" for days now. :blush: I stopped the Crinone suppositories on Saturday under the direction of my doctor with the hope that it would alleviate the issue (I'm sill on my PIO shots anyway -- with a whopping bruise to go with it! :dohh:), but it's not getting better. I'm thinking possible yeast infection, courtesy of the Crinone . Yay for me. :nope:


----------



## Hennapop

Disneyfan88 said:


> Sorry, this post will be TMI. I've been feeling "itchy" for days now. :blush: I stopped the Crinone suppositories on Saturday under the direction of my doctor with the hope that it would alleviate the issue (I'm sill on my PIO shots anyway -- with a whopping bruise to go with it! :dohh:), but it's not getting better. I'm thinking possible yeast infection, courtesy of the Crinone . Yay for me. :nope:

Ugh - Progesterone is just lovely isn't it? :nope:


----------



## Hennapop

JessicaG121 said:


> I am officially cancelled. There's excess blood or mucus in my upper uterus... He's not sure why, so another SHG after AF starts and rolling right into December if all is well.

Jessica - Im so sorry. It just kills to have setbacks. Take care of yourself and speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Katielbkr said:


> My husband and I are trying to decided on transferring one or two embryos. Do any of you have any advice? I figure you may have information that we haven't considered. Thanks for your input.

Katie,

I think my husband and I are planning to txfer 2 if we can. We are hoping to get pregnant, so that increases the odds and also if we have two that would be super. My RE says that since the twins would be fraternal rather than identical it is easier on the body. Our chances of implantation are somewhat higher from doing the PGD testing since it takes the the abnormal embies out of the running. 

But who are we kidding - just one would be perfect!!

Fxed for you :thumbup:


----------



## MeganScott

JessicaG121 said:


> I am officially cancelled. There's excess blood or mucus in my upper uterus... He's not sure why, so another SHG after AF starts and rolling right into December if all is well.

I'm sorry to hear that Jessica :hugs: I wish you a quick recovery and pray that there are no further complications. :flower:

Did your doctor say anything about what could have caused that to happen?

AFM - My u/s and lining check is scheduled for Thursday morning, they upped my Estrogen dosage to 0.4 on Thursday last week, and 0.6 to Monday this week... I have a nasty bruise on the left hip from the first IM shot that DH gave me :cry: still hurts... I'm also incredibly moody and cranky, and the last two days unleashed World War 3 on anyone who might have blinked (DH got the worst of it)

I feel terribly guilty about it later, but I can't seem to stop myself in that moment. How does the one know if what they're feeling is real or just a side effect of some hormonal shot? :dohh:


----------



## JessicaG121

Megan, I was a moody mess as well. I'm lucky I'm still married. My Psych said the estrogen is just horrible for emotions, especially being snappy and short tempered. Unfortunately, the best you can really do is recognize it and do your best. :hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

JessicaG121 said:


> I am officially cancelled. There's excess blood or mucus in my upper uterus... He's not sure why, so another SHG after AF starts and rolling right into December if all is well.

Jessica, I am so sorry! I will keep you as well as all the ladies here in my prayers...


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hennapop said:


> Uggg - bloat!!
> 
> I was googling ER recovery for an hour in the middle of the night! My ER was Wed, but I am still sore, bloated, nauseous off and on, exhausted, moody (I think I had a hot flash last night!). I am gaining / losing about 4 lbs a day. It gets better when I drink gatorade...
> 
> Question: How long did your ER recovery last? Was one time better than another?
> 
> Thanks ladies...

Henna - I was not "right" for at least a week. I think the bloating for me was the worst. I am very active, but this totally threw me... I remember a few days AFTER my ET I FINALLY felt "normal" again.. Hang in There - it will get better. :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Katielbkr said:


> Nurse called today we have
> 
> 3- 8 cell embryos
> 2- 7 cell embryos
> 1- 5 cell embryo
> 1- 4 cell embryo
> 
> And we lost one... Transfer is noon on Wednesday!

Katie!!! Today is the day!!!! After lunch you will officially be PUPO!! Did you decide how many you are transferring? We were originally scheduled for 3, but since only two made it to a 5 day blast, we transferred 2... I was completely ready for twins, but triplets, eh, not so much....
Are you taking any time off? I actually went shopping at LlBean with my husband on the way home, then stopped off at Panara Bread for lunch - even though I'm not sure how much I believe in these things, I DID have nice warm soup for lunch that day and I did have a thing of pure pineapple juice ever day after transfer for about 4 days?


----------



## Chickadeedee

JessicaG121 said:


> I am officially cancelled. There's excess blood or mucus in my upper uterus... He's not sure why, so another SHG after AF starts and rolling right into December if all is well.

Jessica - I am so sorry :cry: December will be here before you know it though!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disneyfan88 said:


> Sorry, this post will be TMI. I've been feeling "itchy" for days now. :blush: I stopped the Crinone suppositories on Saturday under the direction of my doctor with the hope that it would alleviate the issue (I'm sill on my PIO shots anyway -- with a whopping bruise to go with it! :dohh:), but it's not getting better. I'm thinking possible yeast infection, courtesy of the Crinone . Yay for me. :nope:

How lovely!!!! Just kidding... I've been itchy, but not enough where I feel it's anything other than irritation..I think I'm able to stop the Crinone at 8 weeks... So hopefully only a week to go!!!!
Any idea how long you'll have to do the POI? :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan - I hope your lining check goes well. I have a massive bruise on my right side as DH was giving me all of my injections in the same area. He has since moved to the left because he's scared to go anywhere near the bruise. Luckily it doesn't bother me. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:



Chickadeedee said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, this post will be TMI. I've been feeling "itchy" for days now. :blush: I stopped the Crinone suppositories on Saturday under the direction of my doctor with the hope that it would alleviate the issue (I'm sill on my PIO shots anyway -- with a whopping bruise to go with it! :dohh:), but it's not getting better. I'm thinking possible yeast infection, courtesy of the Crinone . Yay for me. :nope:
> 
> How lovely!!!! Just kidding... I've been itchy, but not enough where I feel it's anything other than irritation..I think I'm able to stop the Crinone at 8 weeks... So hopefully only a week to go!!!!
> Any idea how long you'll have to do the POI? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm on the PIO until the placenta takes over (whenever that is), so I'm guessing towards the end of the first trimester??


----------



## Breezie613

Jessica - I am so sorry. We are just going to hope that December will be your month. Try and stay positive.

Katie - Good luck today! This is so super exciting! My husband and I were in complete disagreement of how many to transfer. I was set on two and he only wanted one. We agreed that we would strictly go off of the advice of the doctors and embryologists the day of. We only had 3 make it to day 5. They didn't tell us the grades but said that one was amazing and 2 were just ok. Her recommendation was that we only needed the one but could do two if we wanted. So I lost and we only did the one. And then only one of the remaining two made it to freezing on day 6. 

Our doctor had said the same thing that someone else had mentioned - transferring more embryos does not increase your chance of getting pregnant but only of having multiples. (I really wanted twins lol!) Good luck again - PUPO!!!

Does anyone have an opinion - is it worth saving only one frozen embryo for when we are ready to have our next child? I know the storing is costly and we will still have 2 more (mostly covered by insurance) allowed cycles of IVF. I know I want to at least save it for a little longer because I am so terrified that I will have miscarriage.


----------



## Plex

Jessica - So sorry about ur cycle being pushed back :hugs: xx

Chloe - How r u getting on? Sorry to hear about the bleeding ur going through :hugs: - hope u managed to get a response from ur clinic too xx

Ive had my nursing session today and have to wait until boxing day now to start my next treatment so im hoping this next month flies by too fxd! I already have my script for all my meds which has blown my mind a little as i wasnt expecting to come away with that lol :wacko: I get a phone call 2moro to let me know how my eggies faired for my lady and am hoping to hear they were good quality[-o&lt;


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- Good luck!

Breezie- So exciting. I would definitely freeze an embie if you have one... 

Katie- Goodluck!

Disney fan- Hope you are feeling good and nurturing the baby!

AFM- I trigger tonight.. er on Friday. I have 6 follies.. the left caught up. My E2 stopped rising.. I don't know what that means, but I'm glad we are coming to end with this cycle. I'm tired and bloated.


----------



## Katielbkr

Well we had our transfer! We decided on 2!


----------



## Breezie613

Yay - Congrats Katie!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Awesome news Katie!


----------



## MeganScott

Katie congrats on being PUPO! Yay!! Fxd for you!!!

Plex I hope you get to hear good news about your egg quality, goodluck!!

Samsfan, good luck with your ER! 

Breezie, I would most certainly save every single one that can be frozen... Even though you have two more attempts left, there's no guarantee that each one of those will yield enough in quantity/quality to freeze, and that's true with the healthiest of women. My first fresh cycle yielded 10, 8 mature and yet we had nothing to freeze. 

Disney, thank you :hugs: 

Chickadeedee, I hope you get to stop Crinone soon enough, I can't even imagine how you've put up with it for so long!

AFM - First u/s and lining check tomorrow. We want to schedule the FET for Saturday the 16th of Nov, but the RE's office will confirm that only after checking my lining tomm so I will know the official date and timeline then... Its close now, beginning to feel nervous and excited now...

Ladies, I've heard about the benefits of pineapple core and brazil nuts for implantation... Any experiences or advice to share? 

We were considering acupuncture too, but decided to skip because it was getting tight on the budget without insurance... And all therapists wanted us to go for multiple sessions, and not just one session on the day of transfer, which added up to a few hundred dollars :(

Thank you in advance for your inputs!


----------



## Luciola

Hi Ladies! I am pretty new here - I am too going to do IVF the ER part this month (November) but it is possible that we will freeze all the embies until Feb2014, as our RE will not be around for Egg Replacement... A bit disappointed and indeed patience needed! But at least we start stim this month and only do the second part of IVF later, it may be less stressful...


----------



## adroplet

Got a BFN on a FRER this morning. My beta is tomorrow. I need a miracle at this point.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Breezie613 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion - is it worth saving only one frozen embryo for when we are ready to have our next child? I know the storing is costly and we will still have 2 more (mostly covered by insurance) allowed cycles of IVF. I know I want to at least save it for a little longer because I am so terrified that I will have miscarriage.

Tough choice. How many eggs did you get from your last retrieval? My 2 IVF cycles only yielded me 5 and 6 total mature eggs, respectively. Because we ended up with fewer eggs/embryos than other ladies produce, and because there are not guarantees on how many embryos might make it to the blastocyst stage or be eligible for freezing, I'd always be tempted to keep as many embryos as I could. Good luck with your decision. :hugs:



Plex said:


> Ive had my nursing session today and have to wait until boxing day now to start my next treatment so im hoping this next month flies by too fxd! I already have my script for all my meds which has blown my mind a little as i wasnt expecting to come away with that lol :wacko: I get a phone call 2moro to let me know how my eggies faired for my lady and am hoping to hear they were good quality[-o&lt;

Plex, I hope that the time flies by quickly for you. Good luck with the news on your eggs from your previous cycle! :hugs:



Samsfan said:


> AFM- I trigger tonight.. er on Friday. I have 6 follies.. the left caught up. My E2 stopped rising.. I don't know what that means, but I'm glad we are coming to end with this cycle. I'm tired and bloated.

I'm glad to hear that the 3 extra follies caught up. I thought that they might. I hope that things progress ok with your E2 levels. You're almost at your ER - hang in there and feel better!! :hugs:



Katielbkr said:


> Well we had our transfer! We decided on 2!

Congrats!! :happydance: When is your test date?



MeganScott said:


> AFM - First u/s and lining check tomorrow. We want to schedule the FET for Saturday the 16th of Nov, but the RE's office will confirm that only after checking my lining tomm so I will know the official date and timeline then... Its close now, beginning to feel nervous and excited now...
> 
> Ladies, I've heard about the benefits of pineapple core and brazil nuts for implantation... Any experiences or advice to share?
> 
> We were considering acupuncture too, but decided to skip because it was getting tight on the budget without insurance... And all therapists wanted us to go for multiple sessions, and not just one session on the day of transfer, which added up to a few hundred dollars :(
> 
> Thank you in advance for your inputs!

Good luck with your lining check tomorrow!

My acupuncturist recommended pineapple core for 4 days starting on the day of transfer. He told me to cut off the pineapple meat to isolate the core, then cut that into 4 equal pieces. He then said to chew on the core pieces as much as I could. I was told to swallow what I could/want, but it was ok to spit out the rest. I had DH cut the 4 pieces into bite size pieces to make it easier. I was also to eat lots of protein (chicken) starting on the day of transfer. I ate chicken for dinner in various ways every day for about a week. They also say nothing cold by mouth (hot soup is great, though), and keep your feet covered and warm. It has something to do with keeping the uterus warm. 

I did acupuncture before ER and continued through my ET. I'm actually still going twice per week now. It's expensive, and I'm not sure if I really "need" it still, but they tell me to continue to minimize risk of miscarriage. I'm not sure what I believe, but I hope to eventually phase out to once per week and eventually stop. Did I mention it's expensive? :dohh:



Luciola said:


> Hi Ladies! I am pretty new here - I am too going to do IVF the ER part this month (November) but it is possible that we will freeze all the embies until Feb2014, as our RE will not be around for Egg Replacement... A bit disappointed and indeed patience needed! But at least we start stim this month and only do the second part of IVF later, it may be less stressful...

Welcome! Good luck with your ER. I hope the wait for your transfer passes quickly. :hugs:



adroplet said:


> Got a BFN on a FRER this morning. My beta is tomorrow. I need a miracle at this point.

I'm sorry, adroplet. How many days past transfer are you? I'm hoping that it's still early for a urine test and am praying for your beta tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*adroplet* I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: Praying your beta comes positive though.. good luck! :thumbup:

*Chloe* I hope you're feeling better and your clinic responded... how are you feeling now?

*Luciola* welcome!! Good luck with your ER!! When do you start stims?

*Disney* thanks again! You're awesome! I was wondering how the pineapple core is to be eaten, how many days, what diet to follow, etc. and you just gave me the exact information I was looking for... I've told DH we're buying the whole pineapple and cutting out the core, something he was reluctant to do, and always suggested just buying pineapple juice from the store. 

We'll also stock up on chicken for that following week, and he's gonna have to make it for me while I rest (wink wink) which he's agreed to do. 

*UPDATE* - The lining check today came at 8.31 and the RE said they like a minimum of 8. I'm just borderline, so I'm not sure what they want to do. I'm sure it will continue to thicken, and I'm asking for transfer on 16th which is 9 days to go, plenty of time to thicken further, isn't it?

They're going to wait until they get results of my bloodwork, and then call me with further instructions. 

We were considering getting flu shots this Saturday, but one week before the transfer, is it safe or avoidable?


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been Mia since my bfn from the FET. I was planning my sons birthday party then we went on vacation then he got sick the moment we got back. 

Amidst all this, I started ifv, here's a summary:

10/20 10 days of Stims
11/1 19 retrieved, 14 mature, 10 fertilized.
11/6. ET now am on bedrest. We transferred only 1 hatching blastocyst of good quality. 

Waiting to hear how many frosties we have, I know at least 2 other hatching blasts but maybe more. I've been so anxious! Anyone have or had trouble sleeping??


----------



## Hennapop

adroplet said:


> Got a BFN on a FRER this morning. My beta is tomorrow. I need a miracle at this point.

Hang in there droplet. I had a late implanter last time I was pregnant.. Good thoughts your way.



Luciola said:


> Hi Ladies! I am pretty new here - I am too going to do IVF the ER part this month (November) but it is possible that we will freeze all the embies until Feb2014, as our RE will not be around for Egg Replacement... A bit disappointed and indeed patience needed! But at least we start stim this month and only do the second part of IVF later, it may be less stressful...

Its always hard when your schedule is not your own. Hang in there - Ive been going since August - time flies, and though I am impatient the time off the meds is such a relief. Good luck!!



Katielbkr said:


> Well we had our transfer! We decided on 2!

Yeah Katie!! Congrats on being PUPO!!

Plex - Boxing day is a great day to start!!! You can enjoy your holiday cheer :) Fxed for you!:happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Disneyfan. I'm also doing acupuncture, are you doing it in la? I ate a lot of pineapple core last time but did not bother this time. I'll be vet regretful if I don't get my bfp.

Megan, 8 sounds fine, that was me in my first ifv.


----------



## Hennapop

Embie update!

We rec'd word yesterday that of the 4 remaining embs, 2 made it to Blast!

So, we have 7 total that made it to blast (50% of sample), 
4- 3BB
1- 4BB
1- 3AB
1-6BB

They are all frosties again. :frosty:

The PGD biopsy was done on Mon & Tues, and we expect results in 7-10 business days. I am bracing myself that 60% will be abnormal (typical stats for my age - 41). Hoping for that or better. That would leave us with 2 embies that will be ready to go.

FET as soon as possible - waiting for AF then BCP then AF then meds and ET!! (Does this sound right?)

Hoping to get done before end of year so we do not have our insurance deductibles zero out (and start over!!). Ive met all my patient share & deductibles so I want take advantage of that.

Thanks so much for all your support everyone. I feel so lucky to have this group. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *UPDATE* - The lining check today came at 8.31 and the RE said they like a minimum of 8. I'm just borderline, so I'm not sure what they want to do. I'm sure it will continue to thicken, and I'm asking for transfer on 16th which is 9 days to go, plenty of time to thicken further, isn't it?
> 
> They're going to wait until they get results of my bloodwork, and then call me with further instructions.
> 
> We were considering getting flu shots this Saturday, but one week before the transfer, is it safe or avoidable?

If I remember correctly, my lining grew from 9 to 10 over a similar number of days. I had to have my lining check early because I was going away for a conference the week before my transfer when my doctor would normally schedule the lining check. I was concerned about the possibility of my lining growing "too much" (because I really had no idea how fast or slow it grows, and I read that it's possible for it to be too thick for a transfer), so I requested another lining check a few days before our transfer. My doctor said that my lining would be fine, but she understood our desire to double-check before we thawed one of our precious embryos.

As for the flu shot, my doctors (I checked with my RE and my OB) both said that the flu shot is safe at any time during pregnancy as long as you get the preservative free version. If it's safe during pregnancy, I'd imagine it's also safe before a transfer. I got mine from the OB office (they carry the preservative free version) when I was 5 weeks, though I wish I had gotten it sooner just for piece of mind. When I asked my RE about doing it before my transfer when that cycle was just starting, she said that she would wait because a lot of people feel pain after the flu shot (it's intramuscular), and she preferred that I didn't go into the transfer feeling any pain. That said, I didn't really have any pain in my arm after I got my shot, so I probably would have been fine doing it earlier. I do know that you don't actually build up any antibodies from the flu shot for about 2 weeks. Not sure if that answer was really helpful... :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been Mia since my bfn from the FET. I was planning my sons birthday party then we went on vacation then he got sick the moment we got back.
> 
> Amidst all this, I started ifv, here's a summary:
> 
> 10/20 10 days of Stims
> 11/1 19 retrieved, 14 mature, 10 fertilized.
> 11/6. ET now am on bedrest. We transferred only 1 hatching blastocyst of good quality.
> 
> Waiting to hear how many frosties we have, I know at least 2 other hatching blasts but maybe more. I've been so anxious! Anyone have or had trouble sleeping??

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: :dust: for many frosties! :hugs:



sunshine1217 said:


> Disneyfan. I'm also doing acupuncture, are you doing it in la? I ate a lot of pineapple core last time but did not bother this time. I'll be vet regretful if I don't get my bfp.
> 
> Megan, 8 sounds fine, that was me in my first ifv.

I'm in Northern California, so I'm doing my acupuncture in the greater SF Bay Area. I'll be praying for your BFP! :hugs:



Hennapop said:


> Embie update!
> 
> We rec'd word yesterday that of the 4 remaining embs, 2 made it to Blast!
> 
> So, we have 7 total that made it to blast (50% of sample),
> 4- 3BB
> 1- 4BB
> 1- 3AB
> 1-6BB
> 
> They are all frosties again. :frosty:
> 
> The PGD biopsy was done on Mon & Tues, and we expect results in 7-10 business days. I am bracing myself that 60% will be abnormal (typical stats for my age - 41). Hoping for that or better. That would leave us with 2 embies that will be ready to go.
> 
> FET as soon as possible - waiting for AF then BCP then AF then meds and ET!! (Does this sound right?)
> 
> Hoping to get done before end of year so we do not have our insurance deductibles zero out (and start over!!). Ive met all my patient share & deductibles so I want take advantage of that.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support everyone. I feel so lucky to have this group. :hugs:

That's a great number of embies, Henna. The timeline sounds similar to the one I was given for my results. We jumped right in to prepping for the FET as soon as AF started after my ER. My doctor didn't have me on any injectable meds for my cycle, so the timing worked out to about 5 or 6 weeks after ER (I think she said that I could do it as early as 5 weeks, but I had to push it out a week for a work conference). I'm praying that you get lots of normal embryos. :hugs: It will be fun to know the gender of each embryo, too, though gender did not play a factor in our decision on which embryo we selected for transfer (our doctor selected to highest grade available).

I've been milking my insurance, too (all legitimately, of course :flower:). I met my deductible and out-of-pocket max a long time ago, and though I have a low lifetime cap on fertility benefits, the cap doesn't include meds. I was lucky that most of my meds for both cycles were covered entirely by insurance. It's CRAZY how much my insurance paid for my meds this year. My doctors visits no longer count as fertility-related, so all of those are covered through the end of the year, too. I'm not looking forward to everything resetting back to zero in January, even if a certain number of maternity visits are covered in full by my plan.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hennapop, 7 is awesome! I only had 3 hatching blasts that were good quality, the others may not even make it. How many will you transfer? Do they get frozen till you do the transfer, how does it work when you do a pgd?

Disney, I guess judging from your name I guessed la :haha: congrats on the baby girl! There are some great fertility centers up in norcal.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Hennapop, 7 is awesome! I only had 3 hatching blasts that were good quality, the others may not even make it. How many will you transfer? Do they get frozen till you do the transfer, how does it work when you do a pgd?
> 
> Disney, I guess judging from your name I guessed la :haha: congrats on the baby girl! There are some great fertility centers up in norcal.

Thanks! :hugs: It was a fair assumption. :thumbup: We are going to Disneyland soon, though. :winkwink:


----------



## MeganScott

Disneyfan88 said:


> If I remember correctly, my lining grew from 9 to 10 over a similar number of days. I had to have my lining check early because I was going away for a conference the week before my transfer when my doctor would normally schedule the lining check. I was concerned about the possibility of my lining growing "too much" (because I really had no idea how fast or slow it grows, and I read that it's possible for it to be too thick for a transfer), so I requested another lining check a few days before our transfer. My doctor said that my lining would be fine, but she understood our desire to double-check before we thawed one of our precious embryos.
> 
> As for the flu shot, my doctors (I checked with my RE and my OB) both said that the flu shot is safe at any time during pregnancy as long as you get the preservative free version. If it's safe during pregnancy, I'd imagine it's also safe before a transfer. I got mine from the OB office (they carry the preservative free version) when I was 5 weeks, though I wish I had gotten it sooner just for piece of mind. When I asked my RE about doing it before my transfer when that cycle was just starting, she said that she would wait because a lot of people feel pain after the flu shot (it's intramuscular), and she preferred that I didn't go into the transfer feeling any pain. That said, I didn't really have any pain in my arm after I got my shot, so I probably would have been fine doing it earlier. I do know that you don't actually build up any antibodies from the flu shot for about 2 weeks. Not sure if that answer was really helpful... :flower:

*Disney*, thank you, that actually WAS very helpful. You're awesome. :hugs:
(I know I keep saying that, but I mean it, really, you're really a BIG help and I so appreciate the inputs!)

*Update*: The RE just called me with my instructions, we're officially scheduled a day early than we wanted, and its set for FRIDAY, NOV 15th. 

I forgot to ask if its okay to get a flu shot, and considering I'll be getting IM shots daily, I think I'll skip it for now, don't want to be in pain for the transfer.

My medications schedule is:

- Lupron 10 units tonight and tomorrow; tomorrow is the last Lupron shot.
- Delestrogen IM shot 0.5 tonight
- PIO IM shots start Saturday, first shot 1/2 cc, Sunday onwards 1cc daily.
- Antibiotic Cipro and Prednisone starts Sunday onwards for four days
- Return Monday for blood test.

On the day of the transfer, I'm supposed to call the lab at 11:00am to check survival of the thawed embies, and then they'll tell me what time to report, with a FULL bladder.

All the instructions suddenly make it so real... Its begun! I don't want to dwell on it and jinx it, but OMG I want it to work so badly!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Quick check in after ultrasound - a beautiful baby with a heartbeat of 122bpm was seen!!!! Xoxoxo, more later


----------



## Disneyfan88

*Megan* - Your transfer will be here before you know it. :happydance: I'm so excited for you and am praying for your success! :hugs:

My doctor has me on 2 ml of progesterone per night. They checked my progesterone levels at the time of my beta, and my level was way, way low on the twice daily crinone alone. She said that most doctors don't check progesterone, but it's just something that she does. I must say that I'm so glad that I'm not on crinone anymore -- even if the alternative is PIO and a bunch of ugly bruises. I think the bruises bother DH more than they bother me. :haha:

My doctor had me on antibiotics (doxycycline) leading up to my transfer to make sure that I didn't have any infections or anything going in to the transfer. 



Chickadeedee said:


> Quick check in after ultrasound - a beautiful baby with a heartbeat of 122bpm was seen!!!! Xoxoxo, more later

That's awesome! I'm so happy that you got to see your bean and the heartbeat! <3


----------



## MeganScott

Absolutely, *Disney*... DH is still freaked out about the bruise he gave me from the first ever IM shot, and when I told him today that PIO would be daily, he got pretty worried about giving me the shots everyday. I'm a little scared about that too, but I rationalized, that's only a few seconds of pain as compared to the all-day-long ickiness from the Crinone, so I supposed I'd choose the PIO too...

They're doing a hormone test twice a week, so I supposed they're checking progesterone levels too, I'm not too sure though... I've installed a desktop planner on the home computer and input the daily medication on it, I don't want to mess up the dosage or what starts when!

Winter is here, its expected to be snowing here in NJ on Wednesday and Thursday, so I'm going to have to bundle up to keep the warmth. 

*Chickadeedee* congrats on seeing your LO and hearing the heartbeat! That must be so special!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Exciting times ahead Megan! xoxoxo Fx.

Chick...Wonderful news that is one of the most beautiful things to see <3 congrats!


----------



## adroplet

My RE just called, blood test was a BFN. 
Now we need to figure out what to do next and when.


----------



## sunshine1217

Disneyfan88 said:


> [
> Disney, I guess judging from your name I guessed la :haha: congrats on the baby girl! There are some great fertility centers up in norcal.

Thanks! :hugs: It was a fair assumption. :thumbup: We are going to Disneyland soon, though. :winkwink:[/QUOTE]

I live down here but haven't been in 4 years! can't wait to go again!



Chickadeedee said:


> Quick check in after ultrasound - a beautiful baby with a heartbeat of 122bpm was seen!!!! Xoxoxo, more later

That's so exciting!!!! Congratulations!



adroplet said:


> My RE just called, blood test was a BFN.
> Now we need to figure out what to do next and when.

:hugs::hugs:

So sorry to hear that adroplet.:cry:


----------



## Plex

Adroplet - :hugs: Im so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Luciola

Henna, Megan and everyone, thank you for your kind words!
See my siggy - I just started the stim today! (I live in GMT+8, it is already the morning of 8th Nov).

ER scheduled on 19th Nov.
Regarding the transfer... I don't know yet which month would be... let's concentrate on getting as many as eggs, embryos, blasts first!

*Henna*, may I ask you if you have done a fresh IVF cycle? In your siggy you only mentioned 7 snowbabies.


----------



## Disneyfan88

adroplet said:


> My RE just called, blood test was a BFN.
> Now we need to figure out what to do next and when.

I'm so sorry. :cry::hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

adroplet said:


> My RE just called, blood test was a BFN.
> Now we need to figure out what to do next and when.

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Today is only 2dp5dt. I still don't feel much. I strained a little to go to the bathroom and felt something on the right side of the uterus. My appetite is not great but I think that may be due to my bedrest. I've pretty much had 0 activity the last 2 days. so ready to get moving again. 

Did you all take bedrest seriously? For how long?


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Today is only 2dp5dt. I still don't feel much. I strained a little to go to the bathroom and felt something on the right side of the uterus. My appetite is not great but I think that may be due to my bedrest. I've pretty much had 0 activity the last 2 days. so ready to get moving again.
> 
> Did you all take bedrest seriously? For how long?

My transfer was on a Thursday afternoon. My doctor said to be on bedrest until Saturday night. I spent the rest of Thursday on the couch in the living room, went upstairs that night, and stayed in bed until Sunday morning (getting up just to shower or use the bathroom). I think I finally went back downstairs around lunchtime on Sunday, though I still stayed on the couch and didn't do much. I was out and about on Monday, though I was still taking it easy. 

My husband was around the entire time I was on bedrest, so he was constantly bringing me anything I asked for, including food. I spent the whole time watching movies and surfing the web on my ipad. I eventually did get restless. :wacko:


----------



## MeganScott

*adroplet* I'm so sorry hun! :hugs:

*sunshine* I bed-rested the day of transfer and the day after transfer, but started moving around slowly from the second day after and then onwards... It depends on what your doctor advises though, I had rested inspite of my RE, i.e. he said I could go back to normal activity the very next day after transfer but I wanted to take it easy for a couple of days atleast...

I would get bored in bed, so I'd come down and lounge on the reclining couch and watch the football games with DH on Sunday while still resting with my knees up. Its nice to have DH waiting on you once in a while :winkwink:


----------



## sunshine1217

My mom is here bc my hubby couldn't take off. It has been really nice to be waited on :haha: the weather is so nice here in SoCal, it makes it hard for me to not want to go out. I haven't gone downstairs since coming up on Wednesday! 

I'm watching first wives club and pride and prejudice (only to see rupert friend as I love his character in homeland :blush:)


----------



## Katielbkr

I am 2dp5dt and I went back to work today. My RE said bed rest for 24 hours then no lifting over 10 pounds and light duty for the next 2 weeks.

My nurse called and only one embryo made it to freeze.


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie, we're on the same schedule! Do you feel anything yet?


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Katie, we're on the same schedule! Do you feel anything yet?


I was a little crampy earlier today felt like I was going to get my p. So far that's it... I am very emotional and worried this is not going to work :(


----------



## Samsfan

Adroplet- I'm so sorry!!! I know how you feel.... Get rest and motivated for the next cycle.

Megan- Exciting! Can't wait for the 15th

Sunshine- Interesting after my last 2 ivf's I was told to resume to regular activities, no heavy lifting and exercising. I went to work the next day after ivf #1... but resumed my normal activities and went to work from transfer after ivf#2. After both transfers during that period I participated in fundraising walks. I'm wondering if that effected my cycle. I really doubt it, because of the grade of my embies.. but this time... I'm taking off.. and not doing anything for the first week. I have been off all week.

AFM- I had ER today. I have 4 eggs.. Oh well..better than none... so we shall see. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...



adroplet said:


> My RE just called, blood test was a BFN.
> Now we need to figure out what to do next and when.


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie, I was crampy earlier but realized I was just a bit constipated.:haha: I've been a nervous wreck, too. We have 3 frozen but they're all early blasts so I really don't have much faith in them should this round not work.

Samsfan, I've heard conflicting views but my dr ordered 48 hours. During my FET I was terrible about bedrest b/c my inlaws were caring for my son and they kept doing everything wrong. I blamed myself a lot afterwards so this time I didn't want to screw it up on my end, even if it has no bearing on it.


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- I'm hoping the best for you! Hope the bedrest works. I'm going to try that this time! I'm trying to recover from ER. This time was much tougher than the last 2. I'm very bloated and sore. I've been drinking Gatorade and eating chicken soup with lemon..hoping it will assist in preparing my uterus for the embies. I pray that they make it!



sunshine1217 said:


> Katie, I was crampy earlier but realized I was just a bit constipated.:haha: I've been a nervous wreck, too. We have 3 frozen but they're all early blasts so I really don't have much faith in them should this round not work.
> 
> Samsfan, I've heard conflicting views but my dr ordered 48 hours. During my FET I was terrible about bedrest b/c my inlaws were caring for my son and they kept doing everything wrong. I blamed myself a lot afterwards so this time I didn't want to screw it up on my end, even if it has no bearing on it.


----------



## sunshine1217

When is your transfer?

It's weird, I was so bloated everywhere the first time I did IVF but this time, only a little in the tummy. It actually had me worried! I feel like I should be more bloated. My boobs aren't even that sore or hard like last time.:shrug:


----------



## Samsfan

My transfer is Monday.
I'm sore everywhere... my stomach hurts. I can only tinkle..and my boobs are so sore... so idk why each time is different.



sunshine1217 said:


> When is your transfer?
> 
> It's weird, I was so bloated everywhere the first time I did IVF but this time, only a little in the tummy. It actually had me worried! I feel like I should be more bloated. My boobs aren't even that sore or hard like last time.:shrug:


----------



## Plex

Luciola - :hi: Good luck for this cycle hun :) xx

Sunshine - If I get that far I will be doing a couple of days self imposed bed rest depending on how i feel, but will be taking it easy for the whole 2 weeks regardless. Have to say i did take it easy after my first collection but needed to move from my bed the same night as got restless - hopefully i'll have more will power next time round :haha: How long are u planning on doing bed rest for? xx

Megan - Only 6 more days to go! xx

Samsfan - Thats a good number of eggies hun, they only got 4 useable from me as 2 were immature :hugs: Whens ur call about fertilisation? xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan, maybe you should try acupuncture? I think that helped me a lot, plus the 3 liters of electrolyte water I drank everyday and 1 banana I ate a day since the er.

Plex, I finally went downstairs at 4 pm today. My bedrest started around 2:30 on wed. Now I've gotten so lazy I'm still letting my mom deal with my son haha.


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- I am going to acupuncture tomorrow morning and before transfer. I'll get myself I nice pineapple. I ate my banana and I'm on Gatorade.

Plex- How are you!!! I'm going to call tomorrow and check on the embies. Can't wait.



sunshine1217 said:


> Samsfan, maybe you should try acupuncture? I think that helped me a lot, plus the 3 liters of electrolyte water I drank everyday and 1 banana I ate a day since the er.
> 
> Plex, I finally went downstairs at 4 pm today. My bedrest started around 2:30 on wed. Now I've gotten so lazy I'm still letting my mom deal with my son haha.


----------



## Plex

Sunshine - lol dont blame u for letting ur mum look after ur lil one, take the help if its offered! Uve done really well to stay upstairs for that long How olds ur child? :) xx

Samsfan - Im hoping for good results for u 2moro! Im good ta am in the middle of my night shift at the mo - its 2.30am here and i just wanna:sleep:its soooo quiet! Although I dont want2 speak2 soon! How different were ur other egg collections? I was really uncomfortable for 5 days and am hoping it will be better this time round fxd! xx


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- Hopefully you are going home soon! My prior egg collections I was not quiet as sore. This time the anesthesia really knocked me out. I slept all day and it hurts or is uncomfortable to walk. Last 2 times I bounced back right away... I'm wondering if its because I jumped into a cycle right away from the last one. Interesting, my first cycle yielded the most eggs... but the same results as cycle number 2. I would think that I would have felt less this cycle which yielded less than 2 and 1. Maybe, it was the cyst I had. Idk:shrug:
I wouldn't worry.. its just a little bit of pain that will go away in a couple of days. I was uncomfortable from the bloat going into collection this time anyway.




Plex said:


> Sunshine - lol dont blame u for letting ur mum look after ur lil one, take the help if its offered! Uve done really well to stay upstairs for that long How olds ur child? :) xx
> 
> Samsfan - Im hoping for good results for u 2moro! Im good ta am in the middle of my night shift at the mo - its 2.30am here and i just wanna:sleep:its soooo quiet! Although I dont want2 speak2 soon! How different were ur other egg collections? I was really uncomfortable for 5 days and am hoping it will be better this time round fxd! xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex my little one just turned 1! Between clomid, failed fet, we have been trying for #2 since he was 6 months. It's so hard and I'm so grateful to have you guys' support here. We haven't told anyone about doing ivf. I just don't want anyone asking if it had worked or call me to see how I'm doing...that would drive me insane.


----------



## sunshine1217

Btw plex, how will you be handling your son when you have to be on bedrest?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Sunshine- I'm hoping the best for you! Hope the bedrest works. I'm going to try that this time! I'm trying to recover from ER. This time was much tougher than the last 2. I'm very bloated and sore. I've been drinking Gatorade and eating chicken soup with lemon..hoping it will assist in preparing my uterus for the embies. I pray that they make it!
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Katie, I was crampy earlier but realized I was just a bit constipated.:haha: I've been a nervous wreck, too. We have 3 frozen but they're all early blasts so I really don't have much faith in them should this round not work.
> 
> Samsfan, I've heard conflicting views but my dr ordered 48 hours. During my FET I was terrible about bedrest b/c my inlaws were caring for my son and they kept doing everything wrong. I blamed myself a lot afterwards so this time I didn't want to screw it up on my end, even if it has no bearing on it.Click to expand...

I hope you're feeling better today Samsfan! I'm praying for your eggies! :hugs:

I, too, felt more pain and bloating after my last ER -- more than after my first ER. I'm thinking it's because it hadn't been that long since my previous r, but I don't know for sure. :shrug: Continue with the electrolytes and feel better! :hugs:

To the ladies who are PUPO -- hang in there! :hugs:

To the ladies who are prepping for ER and ET -- keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Disney, what do the embryo grades mean? Like yours is a 5aa, was it a hatching blastocyst? Is 5 better than 1? I was just told good fair or poor, early or hatching.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Disney, what do the embryo grades mean? Like yours is a 5aa, was it a hatching blastocyst? Is 5 better than 1? I was just told good fair or poor, early or hatching.

I think the grading can differ by lab, but mine seems to follow the grading technique of this one:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

I believe the number refers to the stage of development. For my embryo, the 5 indicates that she was starting to hatch. The picture that we received showed that the blastocyst was hatching towards to the top. I think the first letter indicates the grade of the inner cells, which I _think_ is what develops into the baby (?), and the second letter indicates the grade of the outer cells, which I _think_ develops into the placenta (??). 

I've seen reports of ladies who have found success with all types of embryo grades, so I don't know how much the grading really matters.

The grading for blastocysts also differs from younger embryos. At my lab, the lower grade numbers for younger embryos indicated a higher grade. 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks, got it now! I wish my clinic had given me more info rather than just a "Good" hatching blast. :growlmad:

Did you do genetic testing, is that how you know you have a girl?


----------



## Disneyfan88

We decided to do genetic testing during my second IVF cycle, and the results did include gender. We tested four fresh embryos and two that were frozen from the first cycle. Our male embryo is from the first cycle, and all of the female ones came from the second cycle. We picked which one to transfer based on embryo grade rather than gender, but it's sort of cool to already know that this one is a girl (_expensive_, but cool).

How are you feeling today?


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, update on us here: I have been stimming since Saturday (so past 7 days) and follies are looking good (i think ranging between 10 and 20, i know most were around 11-12 couple days ago)... Went back today for maybe last check-up, not sure on average size, did not see the full report. But anyway, scared and excited, had to calm down and go back tomorrow (huh just a few hours before my BFF's baby shower, ironic)... My lining was an 8+ today (big improvement from 4+ on Thursday, what a relief)... I am running out of veins, nurse had to use top of my hand today, ouch indeed. Where the heck will they go tomorrow, other hand, yikes...

Anyway, tips before and after ER? When to start Gatorade (not feeling OHSS but pretty bloated) etc. I am thinking maybe Tuesday is thee day...


----------



## sunshine1217

Disney, girls are so cute. There is v little clothes selection for boys...so yes hence a money saver but so cute sometimes I want to dress my son up in dresses. :haha: I still feel great, in fact I went to a party today where one of my friends said I look "so thin!" Argh, for once in my life I don't want to look thin, i want to be bloated and pregnant looking.  :growlmad: When did you get symptoms and what were they? My only consolation is that when I got pregnant the first time I had no symptoms until 5dp5dt when I bled for 12 hours and had cramps.

Flagirlie7, I am not bloated and I'm not sure if it has to do with what I did. I did acupuncture before and after ER and before ET. I drank 3 liters of electrolyte water, 1 protein shake with almond milk, and 1 banana everyday. I also did not touch any type of white flour but I ate plenty of whole grains.


----------



## Samsfan

Goodluck flagirlie!!! I drank the grape low cal Gatorade. I swear it works better than the others. My acupuncturist says that it the perfect mix of sugars and sodium to flush the water out of your ovaries. She says drinking water after transfer will only bloat you more... Before transfer drink a lot of water. Your follies need water to grow.

AFM--- Bad news. I got 4 follies... only 2 were mature ... only ONE EGG fertilized. Ladies please pray for this one to make it to transfer and become my baby love! Bright side, its better than none!


----------



## Plex

Samsfan said:


> Plex- Hopefully you are going home soon! My prior egg collections I was not quiet as sore. This time the anesthesia really knocked me out. I slept all day and it hurts or is uncomfortable to walk. Last 2 times I bounced back right away... I'm wondering if its because I jumped into a cycle right away from the last one. Interesting, my first cycle yielded the most eggs... but the same results as cycle number 2. I would think that I would have felt less this cycle which yielded less than 2 and 1. Maybe, it was the cyst I had. Idk:shrug:
> I wouldn't worry.. its just a little bit of pain that will go away in a couple of days. I was uncomfortable from the bloat going into collection this time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine - lol dont blame u for letting ur mum look after ur lil one, take the help if its offered! Uve done really well to stay upstairs for that long How olds ur child? :) xx
> 
> Samsfan - Im hoping for good results for u 2moro! Im good ta am in the middle of my night shift at the mo - its 2.30am here and i just wanna:sleep:its soooo quiet! Although I dont want2 speak2 soon! How different were ur other egg collections? I was really uncomfortable for 5 days and am hoping it will be better this time round fxd! xxClick to expand...


Hope u start to feel less sore asap! I hope the one embie is ur future bubba :hugs: Whens ur transfer? On mon? xx


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- Had acupuncture today... ate really hearty today! Less sore and Transfer is Monday! I hope my one egbie makes it!:kiss:



Plex said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Plex- Hopefully you are going home soon! My prior egg collections I was not quiet as sore. This time the anesthesia really knocked me out. I slept all day and it hurts or is uncomfortable to walk. Last 2 times I bounced back right away... I'm wondering if its because I jumped into a cycle right away from the last one. Interesting, my first cycle yielded the most eggs... but the same results as cycle number 2. I would think that I would have felt less this cycle which yielded less than 2 and 1. Maybe, it was the cyst I had. Idk:shrug:
> I wouldn't worry.. its just a little bit of pain that will go away in a couple of days. I was uncomfortable from the bloat going into collection this time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine - lol dont blame u for letting ur mum look after ur lil one, take the help if its offered! Uve done really well to stay upstairs for that long How olds ur child? :) xx
> 
> Samsfan - Im hoping for good results for u 2moro! Im good ta am in the middle of my night shift at the mo - its 2.30am here and i just wanna:sleep:its soooo quiet! Although I dont want2 speak2 soon! How different were ur other egg collections? I was really uncomfortable for 5 days and am hoping it will be better this time round fxd! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope u start to feel less sore asap! I hope the one embie is ur future bubba :hugs: Whens ur transfer? On mon? xxClick to expand...


----------



## Plex

sunshine1217 said:


> Plex my little one just turned 1! Between clomid, failed fet, we have been trying for #2 since he was 6 months. It's so hard and I'm so grateful to have you guys' support here. We haven't told anyone about doing ivf. I just don't want anyone asking if it had worked or call me to see how I'm doing...that would drive me insane.

Hes 2 and a half in January :) Been trying for #2 since he was 4 months as i just bloomin knew it would take ages :dohh: I told the guys at work i was donating my eggs, which i have done on my last round but ive told no one about this next ivf cycle except my mum and mum in law. Ive also told a really close friend too. 
I remember with my mmc we'd told everyone about the pregnancy then had to tell everyone about loosing the baby which was hard - learnt a tough lesson through that. 
My mum has been very good and looks after my lb when i have appointments and was around after the egg collection this time. My husband also took time off work. My mum looks after my lb so i can go out to work generally so it wasnt a problem thankfully! I see from ur siggy u had ivf to get ur son, how long did it all take? xx


----------



## Plex

Samsfan - Whats the acupuncture like? Ive never had it done before but am considering it this time. Does it take along time? 
Im glad ur feeling a bit better hun! Im praying for ur lil embie to thrive :hugs: xx

Flagirlie - Ur poor hand! I hope they find that one of ur arms are good to stick a needle in 2moro rather than ur other hand! Just the thought of it make me wince :hugs: Ur lining sounds really good - u think u'll be going in for the collection soon? xx

Disney - Hows things hun? xx


----------



## flagirlie7

Thanks for all your kind support! I will post tomorrow when I know more. I am really thinking Tuesday, Plex!


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- The acupuncture is great .. usually a 45 minute session. I find at the very least it relaxes me... and you must be relaxed for transfer. I have a session scheduled before and after transfer... yeah!

Flagirlie- I have the same problem. I only have one person remove my blood, because she knows how to do it. I ask for her. If you are comfortable with someone use them. If I don't use her, everyone else makes me bruise. Not everyone knows how to draw blood. For my retrieval they put the iv in my hand... OUCH! I KNOW THE FEELING. If they are going to continue with your hand ask for a baby needle.


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* hope you're feeling better now! Goodluck with the transfer on Monday!! Praying for your Lone Rider!! :thumbup:

*Plex* I know!! Excited and nervous... the hardest part is going to be the 11am call on Friday to find out about survival of the embies. I hope I hear good news... I'm so scared! 

*Flagirlie* I can imagine... yikes I hope your arms recover from the needle pricks quickly! I often experience that because I have very thin veins, and if I don't have a hearty breakfast and enough water, I'm headed for disaster and painful re-pricking because they cant catch the veins!

*AFM* - DH gave me my first PIO shot tonight. Wasn't so bad, but I realised the shots in the right hip hurt less than the shots in the left hip. So we'll go to the right hip until I think I need a break on that side. 

No more Lupron, yay! I was a ball of rage yesterday and drove DH nuts! Today is better, and hopefully the PIO will balance out the high Estrogen and make me a little saner than I've been the last few days.


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan said:


> Goodluck flagirlie!!! I drank the grape low cal Gatorade. I swear it works better than the others. My acupuncturist says that it the perfect mix of sugars and sodium to flush the water out of your ovaries. She says drinking water after transfer will only bloat you more... Before transfer drink a lot of water. Your follies need water to grow.
> 
> AFM--- Bad news. I got 4 follies... only 2 were mature ... only ONE EGG fertilized. Ladies please pray for this one to make it to transfer and become my baby love! Bright side, its better than none!

All you need is 1! Will be thinking of you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Plex my little one just turned 1! Between clomid, failed fet, we have been trying for #2 since he was 6 months. It's so hard and I'm so grateful to have you guys' support here. We haven't told anyone about doing ivf. I just don't want anyone asking if it had worked or call me to see how I'm doing...that would drive me insane.
> 
> Hes 2 and a half in January :) Been trying for #2 since he was 4 months as i just bloomin knew it would take ages :dohh: I told the guys at work i was donating my eggs, which i have done on my last round but ive told no one about this next ivf cycle except my mum and mum in law. Ive also told a really close friend too.
> I remember with my mmc we'd told everyone about the pregnancy then had to tell everyone about loosing the baby which was hard - learnt a tough lesson through that.
> My mum has been very good and looks after my lb when i have appointments and was around after the egg collection this time. My husband also took time off work. My mum looks after my lb so i can go out to work generally so it wasnt a problem thankfully! I see from ur siggy u had ivf to get ur son, how long did it all take? xxClick to expand...

We did 3 rounds of clomid and 1 round of iui before. I also had a laparoscopy and a polypectomy. Timing wise, we started trying February 2011, saw an fs in sept, and got preg via ivf the following jan. It felt like ages! My heart goes out to those who do it for years. I feel v fortunate.


----------



## bizzibii

Hello Ladies, 

I haven't been here for so long. I see lots of new ladies, lots of BFP's. Hello and congratulations. I will take me some time to catch up on the posts . 

I just had my FT today so currently I am PUPO. Back in the "baby mode".


----------



## Plex

Bizzi - Welcome back hun! :hugs: good luck with catching up - this thread moves too damn fast lol Congrats on being PUPO too - whens ur official test date? xx


----------



## Plex

flagirlie7 said:


> Thanks for all your kind support! I will post tomorrow when I know more. I am really thinking Tuesday, Plex!

Its so exciting! How u feeling bloat wise? I had to resort to loose maternity type bras and loose tracki bottoms :dohh: it did help though as i was just too damn uncomfy in anything else! Is ur next scan on mon then? xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Disney, girls are so cute. There is v little clothes selection for boys...so yes hence a money saver but so cute sometimes I want to dress my son up in dresses. :haha: I still feel great, in fact I went to a party today where one of my friends said I look "so thin!" Argh, for once in my life I don't want to look thin, i want to be bloated and pregnant looking. :growlmad: When did you get symptoms and what were they? My only consolation is that when I got pregnant the first time I had no symptoms until 5dp5dt when I bled for 12 hours and had cramps.

I actually didn't have any symptoms except for short lived cramping every now and then. I got some minor cramping during the evening when I was 5dp5dt. I caved the next night and tested when I got home from work. I had never seen a BFP before then, so it was quite surreal.

I've only recently started feeling pregnant. I don't have full-on morning sickness yet, but I've been feeling fairly queasy over the past few day, and I'm always tired. DH is now sick with something, so I'm trying to take care of him while trying not to catch whatever it is.



Samsfan said:


> AFM--- Bad news. I got 4 follies... only 2 were mature ... only ONE EGG fertilized. Ladies please pray for this one to make it to transfer and become my baby love! Bright side, its better than none!

I'm praying for your embaby, Samsfan. :hugs:



MeganScott said:


> *AFM* - DH gave me my first PIO shot tonight. Wasn't so bad, but I realised the shots in the right hip hurt less than the shots in the left hip. So we'll go to the right hip until I think I need a break on that side.
> 
> No more Lupron, yay! I was a ball of rage yesterday and drove DH nuts! Today is better, and hopefully the PIO will balance out the high Estrogen and make me a little saner than I've been the last few days.

Congrats on finishing the Lupron! I think the shots hurt less from the right, too, so DH gives me most of the injections on that side unless I'm feeling especially bruised. 



bizzibii said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I haven't been here for so long. I see lots of new ladies, lots of BFP's. Hello and congratulations. I will take me some time to catch up on the posts .
> 
> I just had my FT today so currently I am PUPO. Back in the "baby mode".

Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## MeganScott

*bizzibii* Welcome back and Congrats on being PUPO!

*Disney* I think I spoke too fast... The actual shot itself was okay but 2-3 hours after the shot, the right hip started hurting and is still hurting this morning since I woke up. Its a dull constant pain, made worse with any pressure. 

I hope the soreness goes away, I have many days of shots ahead! Now I'm thinking the Estrogen shots were perhaps less troublesome than PIO :dohh:

I'm not sure if its because of the cold front we have on the East Coast (Nightly temperatures already hitting the 30s, and windchill making it worse) and I'm now worrying about keeping my uterus warm enough after transfer on Friday..


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *bizzibii* Welcome back and Congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> *Disney* I think I spoke too fast... The actual shot itself was okay but 2-3 hours after the shot, the right hip started hurting and is still hurting this morning since I woke up. Its a dull constant pain, made worse with any pressure.
> 
> I hope the soreness goes away, I have many days of shots ahead! Now I'm thinking the Estrogen shots were perhaps less troublesome than PIO :dohh:
> 
> I'm not sure if its because of the cold front we have on the East Coast (Nightly temperatures already hitting the 30s, and windchill making it worse) and I'm now worrying about keeping my uterus warm enough after transfer on Friday..

I get that every now and then. Hopefully it gets better for you. :hugs:

Wear thick socks as I think you lose a lot of body heat through your feet. You can also bundle yourself up in sweatshirts and blankets (though I think you want to avoid electric ones as you probably don't want to get too hot). I'd drink lots of soup, hot water, and other warm beverages.


----------



## Samsfan

Ladies- My embaby is still going! Its a Grade 2.. the best I've ever had. I'm hoping for a good transfer tomorrow. Prayers are welcome


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> Ladies- My embaby is still going! Its a Grade 2.. the best I've ever had. I'm hoping for a good transfer tomorrow. Prayers are welcome

Great news, Samsfan. I'm praying for you and that precious embaby! :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* That's awesome news.. Praying for your little embaby! Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!

*Disney* - Thank you!

*AFM* - Something's nagging me about this cycle: I've heard about how you're supposed to be free of infections to help implantation, and I feel I might be coming up with a cold, plus I've had diarrhea for a week now and I'm not sure what caused it/why it continues despite diet management... Is that something to be worried about?


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan said:


> Ladies- My embaby is still going! Its a Grade 2.. the best I've ever had. I'm hoping for a good transfer tomorrow. Prayers are welcome

Yay!!!:hugs::hugs:



MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* That's awesome news.. Praying for your little embaby! Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!
> 
> *Disney* - Thank you!
> 
> *AFM* - Something's nagging me about this cycle: I've heard about how you're supposed to be free of infections to help implantation, and I feel I might be coming up with a cold, plus I've had diarrhea for a week now and I'm not sure what caused it/why it continues despite diet management... Is that something to be worried about?

Megan, sorry to hear about your diarrhea. Have you told your RE?


----------



## sunshine1217

Disney, I am feeling some fullness in my lower tummy but I wouldn't call it cramps. It feels like AF is on its way but of course, it's way early for that. FX'd it's a good sign. Went to another 1 year old party today. One of the girls asked us point blank if we are trying. I don't think anyone should ever ask that. Ppl would tell you if they are pregnant and if they are trying and having a hard time, they don't want to tell you so don't put them in that position. Argh....irritated.


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks sunshine... I plan to ask them tomorrow when I visit for bloodwork. Its worrying me sick. It don't want THAT to be the reason why I'm attacking anything foreign inside me and inadvertently killing the embies before they can attach!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Cute pic!

Yes I can totally understand how you feel. It's hard enough as it is, you want everything else to be in place.


----------



## ChloeNicolle

hi everyone, hope you are all well, haven't felt like doing much over the past week or so been down about the BFN so had a break off here! 

Finally got a call back off the clinic and I have a follow up app on 26 of November so hopefully will get some answer why it didn't work for me, does anyone know if I can insist on them putting 2 embryos back in if I have them seen as I'm only 22? This is my last free go so want the best chance? 

xxxxxx


----------



## MeganScott

Hey *Chloe* good to see you back here... 

From what I've heard, many clinics will let you decide whether you want to put in one or two embies. However, some clinics do have policies where they do a single embryo transfer because they believe its good enough to get success. 

All factors being considered, most usually do not transfer three anymore (although there are still some that do) to reduce the chances of triplets. 

When it comes to decisions on transferring one or two embies, they may be open to transferring two instead of one if you have them, and I would definitely ask the RE during the follow up appointment about putting in two embies in the next attempt. 

Hang in there hon. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* That's awesome news.. Praying for your little embaby! Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!
> 
> *Disney* - Thank you!
> 
> *AFM* - Something's nagging me about this cycle: I've heard about how you're supposed to be free of infections to help implantation, and I feel I might be coming up with a cold, plus I've had diarrhea for a week now and I'm not sure what caused it/why it continues despite diet management... Is that something to be worried about?

My doctor had my on Doxycycline for about 5 days or so leading up TP my FET, and I was on Medrol the 4 nights leading up to my appointment. I think the Doxy was intended to ensure I was free of infections, and the Medrol was to prevent my body from rejecting the embryo. I think you said that you will be taking something like Medrol, correct? I'm not sure about the diarrhea and possible cold. Talk to your RE and see what he/she has to say. I pray that everything will work out ok. :hugs:



sunshine1217 said:


> Disney, I am feeling some fullness in my lower tummy but I wouldn't call it cramps. It feels like AF is on its way but of course, it's way early for that. FX'd it's a good sign. Went to another 1 year old party today. One of the girls asked us point blank if we are trying. I don't think anyone should ever ask that. Ppl would tell you if they are pregnant and if they are trying and having a hard time, they don't want to tell you so don't put them in that position. Argh....irritated.

I know that feeling all to well. Hang in there. When is your official test date?

I agree, I hate when people ask that question, too. :nope:



ChloeNicolle said:


> hi everyone, hope you are all well, haven't felt like doing much over the past week or so been down about the BFN so had a break off here!
> 
> Finally got a call back off the clinic and I have a follow up app on 26 of November so hopefully will get some answer why it didn't work for me, does anyone know if I can insist on them putting 2 embryos back in if I have them seen as I'm only 22? This is my last free go so want the best chance?
> 
> xxxxxx

Best of luck at your appointment. I think each clinic has their own policy -- perhaps depending on several factors including age and embryo grading. My doctor encouraged me to transfer 2 (though we only decided to transfer 1). I heard of other clinics that wouldn't even consider transferring more than one for my particular situation. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Official Beta is 11/18!! Not sure I can wait till then. I wanted to test but ironically, we had none left (I searched every corner of my TTC drawer haha). I bought like a million of those ic's when we started TTC #2, guess I am that crazy.


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Official Beta is 11/18!! Not sure I can wait till then. I wanted to test but ironically, we had none left (I searched every corner of my TTC drawer haha). I bought like a million of those ic's when we started TTC #2, guess I am that crazy.

Oh my gosh! Just got home from Walmart and bought a 3 pack! I knew I would cave! So now just waiting until I am ready to test. My boobs are super sore and all of the sudden I am so tired.


----------



## MeganScott

Yes, *Disney*, I start Ciproflaxocin (Antibiotic) and Medrol tonight, and I know that should take care of most infections / rejection issues. I can't take Tetracycline or Pennicillin, I have an allergic reaction to both so they have to use alternative antibiotics for me. :nope:

I've been doing some research and found that diarrhea is also a known side effect of Delestrogen, although its not very common.

As long as its from the meds, and I know I'm not fighting off a GI infection I can rest easy... I'm certainly going to ask them tomorrow though, when we go there. 

*Sunshine* I know exactly how you feel! We have "well-meaning" relatives and extended family asking us the "Any good news?" "Are you planning on having a baby anytime soon?" "Don't wait too long before having a baby, your biological clock is ticking!!"

And it hits home in a frightening way sometimes, during the 2ww or when you're already stressed and cranky with the hormones... I've started avoiding social events and even phone calls from people who don't know about our TTC journey (Which is almost everybody) but it helps reduce whatever external factors can induce stress in your already difficult journey.


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie, are you also 4 dp5dt? I remember you were on the same or similar schedule as me. I'm not as symptomatic, unfortunately in this case :haha:

When are you going to test???


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Katie, are you also 4 dp5dt? I remember you were on the same or similar schedule as me. I'm not as symptomatic, unfortunately in this case :haha:
> 
> When are you going to test???

Yes. I am. I think we transferred the same day. I don't know when I will take a test! This is my first ivf attempt so I have no past experience to compare to. I have read you can start testing tomorrow. I know the hcg is out of my system from trigger bc I tested on transfer day.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Official Beta is 11/18!! Not sure I can wait till then. I wanted to test but ironically, we had none left (I searched every corner of my TTC drawer haha). I bought like a million of those ic's when we started TTC #2, guess I am that crazy.

I only made it to 6dp5dt before I caved. My official test date was supposed to be 8dp5dt, but my doctor moved it to 7dp5dt after I reported my BFP to her. I thought it would be way too early when I test, but I think I had an early implanter. 



Katielbkr said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Official Beta is 11/18!! Not sure I can wait till then. I wanted to test but ironically, we had none left (I searched every corner of my TTC drawer haha). I bought like a million of those ic's when we started TTC #2, guess I am that crazy.
> 
> Oh my gosh! Just got home from Walmart and bought a 3 pack! I knew I would cave! So now just waiting until I am ready to test. My boobs are super sore and all of the sudden I am so tired.Click to expand...

Those are great symptoms. Good luck with the tests -- keep us posted. :dust:



MeganScott said:


> Yes, *Disney*, I start Ciproflaxocin (Antibiotic) and Medrol tonight, and I know that should take care of most infections / rejection issues. I can't take Tetracycline or Pennicillin, I have an allergic reaction to both so they have to use alternative antibiotics for me. :nope:
> 
> I've been doing some research and found that diarrhea is also a known side effect of Delestrogen, although its not very common.
> 
> As long as its from the meds, and I know I'm not fighting off a GI infection I can rest easy... I'm certainly going to ask them tomorrow though, when we go there.
> 
> *Sunshine* I know exactly how you feel! We have "well-meaning" relatives and extended family asking us the "Any good news?" "Are you planning on having a baby anytime soon?" "Don't wait too long before having a baby, your biological clock is ticking!!"
> 
> And it hits home in a frightening way sometimes, during the 2ww or when you're already stressed and cranky with the hormones... I've started avoiding social events and even phone calls from people who don't know about our TTC journey (Which is almost everybody) but it helps reduce whatever external factors can induce stress in your already difficult journey.

It's "good" that those are known symptoms to your medications (good that you can likely pinpoint the symptoms to something, not that you have them :hugs:). You're doing an amazing job at prepping the best possible home for your little bean(s). Hang in there. :hugs:



sunshine1217 said:


> Katie, are you also 4 dp5dt? I remember you were on the same or similar schedule as me. I'm not as symptomatic, unfortunately in this case :haha:
> 
> When are you going to test???

I'm not sure if it makes you feel better, but I didn't have any symptoms prior to my BFP (even though I know lots of people have had these symptoms before getting their BFPs). :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

11:30 am ET transfer!!!!!! I hope my embaby has divided and its growing!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies

Samsfan...Good Luck <3

Megan...I noticed that you live in the North Bergen area...so do I!! I actually have a cold now so I'm freaking out that they would delay the start of my stimming....

Sunshin...11/18 is around the corner <3

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Plex

Anyone else have an extended period of discomfort after their first period after ivf? Just wondering if its normal or not. I'm worrying about infection :( x


----------



## Disneyfan88

Samsfan said:


> 11:30 am ET transfer!!!!!! I hope my embaby has divided and its growing!

It's almost time! Good luck, Samsfan! :hugs:



Plex said:


> Anyone else have an extended period of discomfort after their first period after ivf? Just wondering if its normal or not. I'm worrying about infection :( x

I don't have any experience with this, but I hope everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## Breezie613

Good luck Samsfan!!!


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* goodluck with your ET! Hope it went well.

*Prayin4babies* Wow! That's awesome, I hope we get our BFPs together... Would be nice to have someone on the same timeline who is also local. 

If this FET of mine doesn't succeed, changing REs is the first thing we're going to do, because we've gone through 4 IUIs (including 1 cancelled), 2 Fresh cycles and this current FET, and I think with unexplained infertility he should have had enough chances to do something differently. We are going to IVF NJ at Somerset/Short Hills, and if you're comfortable saying so, can I ask who your RE is and if you're happy with them? 

I hope it doesn't come to that though, and we can actually get our BFP this cycle!

*Plex* My actual period after the failed IVF was incredibly painful and heavy, but once it ended in 5-6 days, I felt fine more or less. Hope you feel better soon! 

*Update*: I just returned from the RE's office. So apparently, once you start the Progesterone, your lining doesn't thicken anymore, and whats more it thins down a little bit.

The RE discouraged me from doing another U/s because in his opinion, 8.31 is thick enough, and the only thing another lining check will do is worry me. So he said if its 7.9 today, they are comfortable with that because they know it tends to vary, but I will start worrying and thats not good for me.

All in all, only one more blood test to determine my estrogen dose on thursday and then we go on to transfer on friday. 

Okay, I've never chopped a pineapple before. This may sound silly, but I'm not sure what the core looks like and how hard it is... :shrug:


----------



## flagirlie7

Girls, my ER is tomorrow morning! Wish us luck. I'm kinda excited and stressed at the same time, never been really in a surgery or hospital. 
Anyone knows how long I have to be on doxycycline? I started last night and then twice today and tomorrow night only. What about the day after ER?


----------



## MeganScott

flagirlie7 said:


> Girls, my ER is tomorrow morning! Wish us luck. I'm kinda excited and stressed at the same time, never been really in a surgery or hospital.
> Anyone knows how long I have to be on doxycycline? I started last night and then twice today and tomorrow night only. What about the day after ER?

Goodluck flagirlie!! Hope you gets lots of eggs!!

As for your Doxycycline dose, I can't recall how long my antibiotics were and I'm afraid to guess what its supposed to be hon.. You ought to check with your REs office to know exactly what they want you to do.


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex, I don't know about IVF but after my FET it was heavy, not more uncomfortable than usual but very heavy.

flagirlie7, good luck!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* goodluck with your ET! Hope it went well.
> 
> *Prayin4babies* Wow! That's awesome, I hope we get our BFPs together... Would be nice to have someone on the same timeline who is also local.
> 
> If this FET of mine doesn't succeed, changing REs is the first thing we're going to do, because we've gone through 4 IUIs (including 1 cancelled), 2 Fresh cycles and this current FET, and I think with unexplained infertility he should have had enough chances to do something differently. We are going to IVF NJ at Somerset/Short Hills, and if you're comfortable saying so, can I ask who your RE is and if you're happy with them?
> 
> I hope it doesn't come to that though, and we can actually get our BFP this cycle!
> 
> *Plex* My actual period after the failed IVF was incredibly painful and heavy, but once it ended in 5-6 days, I felt fine more or less. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> *Update*: I just returned from the RE's office. So apparently, once you start the Progesterone, your lining doesn't thicken anymore, and whats more it thins down a little bit.
> 
> The RE discouraged me from doing another U/s because in his opinion, 8.31 is thick enough, and the only thing another lining check will do is worry me. So he said if its 7.9 today, they are comfortable with that because they know it tends to vary, but I will start worrying and thats not good for me.
> 
> All in all, only one more blood test to determine my estrogen dose on thursday and then we go on to transfer on friday.
> 
> Okay, I've never chopped a pineapple before. This may sound silly, but I'm not sure what the core looks like and how hard it is... :shrug:



Hi Megan...I actually have to start from scratch this time...I ran out of frosties...I BEGGED my doctors the last time around to continue with the Metformin medication but they refused and soon enough 2 weeks after...I ended up bleeding until I lost the baby at 10 weeks. The first IVF cycle I stopped the meds and started to bleed and lost the baby 2 weeks later just like this time around...my first FET I was not told to take the Metformin and I never even had a BFP...(just a hot mess) :cry:

From my last miscarriage I developed an infection in my uterus because of the placenta that was left behind...had it removed but the infection was still there...I just got done with my biopsy this past Friday (6th one so far) and praying really really hard that this infection is gone so I can begin stimming asap! Not sure how I would handle another delay. It's ridiculous already! Let me not begin with the constant blood tests for reaccuring miscarriages as I had to do them 3x...because they kept forgetting to freeze my blood and then during my hysteroscopy they forgot to do the biopsy at the same time so I had wait (which made infection worse) and then go an additional 3 x. 

I actually go to RMA (Morristown & Englewood)...My doctor is Dr. Morris and my nurse is Adrienne....

Sorry for the long message but that's me in a nutshell :winkwink:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Flag...Good Luck <3


----------



## Hennapop

Luciola said:


> Henna, Megan and everyone, thank you for your kind words!
> See my siggy - I just started the stim today! (I live in GMT+8, it is already the morning of 8th Nov).
> 
> ER scheduled on 19th Nov.
> Regarding the transfer... I don't know yet which month would be... let's concentrate on getting as many as eggs, embryos, blasts first!
> 
> *Henna*, may I ask you if you have done a fresh IVF cycle? In your siggy you only mentioned 7 snowbabies.

Hi Luciola,

I did not do a fresh cycle. Because of there cost of the PGD testing, my DH and I opted to do 2 back to back cycles so we could have a higher yield of eggs to test (the cost is basically similar if you test 3 or 13). That wasx the recommendation of our RE and we are hoping it worked!! We got 7 from each of our 2 cycles - 7 of those developed into blasts and we are waiting for the PGD results so we can plan FET hopefully next month!!

:)


----------



## Hennapop

Samsfan said:


> Plex- Hopefully you are going home soon! My prior egg collections I was not quiet as sore. This time the anesthesia really knocked me out. I slept all day and it hurts or is uncomfortable to walk. Last 2 times I bounced back right away... I'm wondering if its because I jumped into a cycle right away from the last one. Interesting, my first cycle yielded the most eggs... but the same results as cycle number 2. I would think that I would have felt less this cycle which yielded less than 2 and 1. Maybe, it was the cyst I had. Idk:shrug:
> I wouldn't worry.. its just a little bit of pain that will go away in a couple of days. I was uncomfortable from the bloat going into collection this time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine - lol dont blame u for letting ur mum look after ur lil one, take the help if its offered! Uve done really well to stay upstairs for that long How olds ur child? :) xx
> 
> Samsfan - Im hoping for good results for u 2moro! Im good ta am in the middle of my night shift at the mo - its 2.30am here and i just wanna:sleep:its soooo quiet! Although I dont want2 speak2 soon! How different were ur other egg collections? I was really uncomfortable for 5 days and am hoping it will be better this time round fxd! xxClick to expand...

Samsfan - congrats on your ER and upcoming ET! The second ER was much tougher for me. in fact, 12 days later my husband is still telling me to take it easy "dr's orders" and to stop doing things LOL. Im finally feeling better as of Saturday / Sunday. So, roughly 10 days recovery!! Good luck on your ET!!


----------



## Hennapop

Samsfan said:


> 11:30 am ET transfer!!!!!! I hope my embaby has divided and its growing!

Samsfan - I am praying for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hennapop

Plex said:


> Anyone else have an extended period of discomfort after their first period after ivf? Just wondering if its normal or not. I'm worrying about infection :( x

Plex - my first cycle after ER was a bit rough. I asked Dr. Google and it looked pretty common - your body is recovering from all the meds, then the manipulation. 

Then the next one was just fine. Feel better! Henna


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Ladies,

First good luck to all who are PUPO or in 2WW. 

I finally started my cycle this am - so am heading in on Wed for US and bloodwork. 

I think Ill start BCPs on Wed as well. So, I'm also going to asks Dr. re: ET in Dec or ASAP. Time to get this show on the road :)

Am working in bed today (can't you tell?) as I pulled muscle in back cleaning yard furniture yesterday. Scolded by Dh and told to take it easy. Had accu appt today and that helped v much. 

Here is to bloat going away soon! Baby dust all! Henna


----------



## MeganScott

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Megan...I actually have to start from scratch this time...I ran out of frosties...I BEGGED my doctors the last time around to continue with the Metformin medication but they refused and soon enough 2 weeks after...I ended up bleeding until I lost the baby at 10 weeks. The first IVF cycle I stopped the meds and started to bleed and lost the baby 2 weeks later just like this time around...my first FET I was not told to take the Metformin and I never even had a BFP...(just a hot mess) :cry:
> 
> From my last miscarriage I developed an infection in my uterus because of the placenta that was left behind...had it removed but the infection was still there...I just got done with my biopsy this past Friday (6th one so far) and praying really really hard that this infection is gone so I can begin stimming asap! Not sure how I would handle another delay. It's ridiculous already! Let me not begin with the constant blood tests for reaccuring miscarriages as I had to do them 3x...because they kept forgetting to freeze my blood and then during my hysteroscopy they forgot to do the biopsy at the same time so I had wait (which made infection worse) and then go an additional 3 x.
> 
> I actually go to RMA (Morristown & Englewood)...My doctor is Dr. Morris and my nurse is Adrienne....
> 
> Sorry for the long message but that's me in a nutshell :winkwink:

Wow, I'm so sorry hon, that must have been incredibly painful and grueling for you... :hugs: Thank you for sharing that...

I've never had a BFP till date. Not once. While that's bad, I'm thinking... To get it, be hopeful and then lose it AND have that nightmare repeated, OMG! 

And hearing about your ordeal scares me, because I had considered RMA and put them at the top of the list in case I wanted to switch, but now, I'm not so sure about them anymore... 

There are some good fertility centers in NJ but they're so far away from us, getting there early in the morning for monitoring etc is difficult and it rules them out. 

RMA has the best success rates from the ones close to us, Reproductive Science Center of NJ is the best of course, but its a 3 hour drive away!!! More and more reason to continue with my current RE - Dr. Marcus Jurema and I don't have an "assigned" nurse, though I prefer dealing with Cecile who's pretty nice.

I guess its just about being patient and keep trying... until you get there... :nope:


----------



## Samsfan

Plex. After every ivf your cycle is extra witchy!!! Its normal. Just be concerned if you get clots or it runs too long. 

Prayin. Im so sorry for your ordeal. I was just thinking I havent had a BFP, but I would never want one with a miscarriage. That is so painful emotionally

Afm. Had my transfer. I broke down. Turns out my emby was just a 4 cell at fair quality. I just couldnt deal anymore and started to cry. Maybe it was the cold doc or overhearing say to the girl next to me that she had two beautiful embies and five to freeze. I hate being my age and now I can just hope for the best. I went for acu after and had some soup. Now nap time. Thanks so much ladies for your prayers 
and your encouragement.


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* That must feel terrible... hang in there, and feel better soon... :hugs: do whatever makes you laugh or smile... and remember this, the difference in success rates based on embryo grading is not significant and the rates are nearly the same... so many studies claiming so many conflicting theories its just impossible to know. It doesn't matter if she had 7 beautiful embies, it only takes one! 

Be positive hon, and I'm praying for you! :flower::flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Megan....my high risk doctor said this time around I am staying on the metformin until 12 weeks and then he will decide if I should continue or not. Now RMA agreed to continue as well with the Metformin. RMA is good don't get me wrong but for some reason with me it just has been hell....I really like it there but I honestly think it has to do with my nurse. She seems annoyed with me at times with all of my questions but it's her job to answer all that I have. Thinking of having my nurse switched, we will see.


----------



## MeganScott

I agree its their job to answer any questions we have, and its not okay to get annoyed at patients. To be fair on Dr. Jurema, he's called me after hours a few times when I had him paged to answer questions. 

But honestly, if I'm not getting the results, what good is all that compassion?


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Okay, I've never chopped a pineapple before. This may sound silly, but I'm not sure what the core looks like and how hard it is... :shrug:

This is how DH did it: https://youtu.be/NBrBzzwxHgI

He took the core, cut it into fourths, and the cut each segment into pieces that I could fit into my mouth to chew on. 

And this video sort of shows you how the lady got to point where the other video starts: https://youtu.be/AJJ-iQkbRNE




flagirlie7 said:


> Girls, my ER is tomorrow morning! Wish us luck. I'm kinda excited and stressed at the same time, never been really in a surgery or hospital.
> Anyone knows how long I have to be on doxycycline? I started last night and then twice today and tomorrow night only. What about the day after ER?

Good luck!! The procedure itself will be fairly quick. I hope you get lots of eggs! :dust:



Hennapop said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> First good luck to all who are PUPO or in 2WW.
> 
> I finally started my cycle this am - so am heading in on Wed for US and bloodwork.
> 
> I think Ill start BCPs on Wed as well. So, I'm also going to asks Dr. re: ET in Dec or ASAP. Time to get this show on the road :)
> 
> Am working in bed today (can't you tell?) as I pulled muscle in back cleaning yard furniture yesterday. Scolded by Dh and told to take it easy. Had accu appt today and that helped v much.
> 
> Here is to bloat going away soon! Baby dust all! Henna

Good luck, Henna. I hope your back feels better. :hugs:



Samsfan said:


> Afm. Had my transfer. I broke down. Turns out my emby was just a 4 cell at fair quality. I just couldnt deal anymore and started to cry. Maybe it was the cold doc or overhearing say to the girl next to me that she had two beautiful embies and five to freeze. I hate being my age and now I can just hope for the best. I went for acu after and had some soup. Now nap time. Thanks so much ladies for your prayers
> and your encouragement.

Samsfan, I'm praying for you and your bean. I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:

*Prayin4babies:* :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Flaggirlie - good luck at your procedure today!


----------



## Luciola

This thread is full of suspense but also so much hope! *Megan*, *Henna*, how are you doing? and *Flagirlie*, all the best!!

I just had my first IVF sono today (5 days of stim) - 11 follicles ranging from 5-13mm with an E2 level at 2421. Starting Cetrotide tomorrow to prevent follicles to be mature.

I really try NOT to think too much about these numbers... Finger crossed for more to grow. Next scan is in 4 days.


----------



## flagirlie7

Been back at home for a few hours now! After all the fussing and waiting around, it was not a big deal! Everyone was super nice! My DH was way more nervous than me. He managed his collection quickly (unusual) and then they took me in. I felt like on greys anatomy except I couldn't wear my contacts or glasses so that was maybe better coz I couldn't see a thing. They put anesthesia in and off I went!! Next thing I know I was in post op. Apparently I did a few funny things while waking up - like talking to doc, swearing etc. no recollection whatsoever. But I'm a bit bumped, pcos is such a bia, I started with 28 follies and they got 6! For real!? Anyway I am hoping (foggy) that six mature ones. Coz he was mentioning something about not all follies had eggs or good eggs? Oh well. We stopped by for breakfast and then came home. Not sleepy at all!! He was!


----------



## Plex

Flagirlie - Cant believe ur not sleepy - I slept for four hrs when i got home lolol :dohh: Bet ur glad to have it done now? Roll on 2moro for ur fert report!! Im hoping for good news for u hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Luci - sounds like a good number of follies - how u doing with bloating? xx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Can't wait for your update tomorrow Flagirlie!!! Glad you are feeling fine. When I came out of it my husband told me that I was having a full conversation...lol...I didn't remember a thing!


----------



## Katielbkr

Well I am 6dp5dt and I tested this morning and I get a bfn! Hopefully I tested too early :(


----------



## sunshine1217

Sorry Katie!

I also tested this morning, with a very sensitive stick my husband brought back from the hospital. BFN:cry:

I also started spotting pink blood this afternoon, I thought it was a good sign but it's probably just irritated from the endometrin. I bled brown blood last time with my BFP and it was much more than spotting.


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Sorry Katie!
> 
> I also tested this morning, with a very sensitive stick my husband brought back from the hospital. BFN:cry:
> 
> I also started spotting pink blood this afternoon, I thought it was a good sign but it's probably just irritated from the endometrin. I bled brown blood last time with my BFP and it was much more than spotting.

Sorry sunshine! I know how it is. I haven't spotted at all. 


So here is a strange thing... I used a first response test and I was looking online today and saw a lot of ppl with very very faint lines... I wasn't expecting that so I went and looked at my test from this morning and there is a very faint second line! I am hoping it means I could have a positive test tomorrow morning and it's not just from sitting all day but I also looked at the one I took the day before and absolutely no line... Darn 2ww!


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie, that sounds great! I won't get your hopes up but you probably have a BFP. :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

Thank you *Disney*! I showed the videos to DH and he's grateful too!!

Hi *Luciola*! 11 is a great number to have after just 5 days of stims! Good luck with the process!

*flagirlie* good luck with the fert report tomorrow! Quite surprising, your lack of sleep.. I slept in the car on the drive home and for many hours after getting home too

*Katie*, *sunshine*, it takes time for the HCG to be detectable in urine. Its not a BFN unless and until the Beta says so! Stay positive and Good luck!!

*Katie* I hope your line darkens tomorrow!! 

*AFM* - Soon as I started the Cipro Antibiotic, the diarrhea went away. The PIO is painful, ofcourse, and both sides are now in constant pain because of the shots, but no more bruises or blood coming out. DH seems to have gotten the hang of it now, and hes smooth now.

It snowed this morning, the first snow of the season! It was light snow, but exciting when its the first snow of the season... I know though, that I'll be complaining about it in a couple of months, Lol! We're bundled up and keeping cozy, watching the Empire State Building light up across the river...


----------



## Disneyfan88

*Luciola: *It sounds like you are doing great! Good luck with your next scan! :hugs:

*flagirlie: * I'm glad your procedure went smoothly. I was blind going in to the procedure room, too, as I needed to leave my glasses behind. Surprisingly, I wasn't that tired after either of my procedures, and I was fully coherent after both procedures. I still remember everything about both procedures. I'm praying for a good fertilization report for you! :hugs:

*Katielbkr: *I got an early BFP at 6dp5dt, but I think I was still considered early by testing standards. I hope the second line that you saw later in the day is a sign of good news to come. :thumbup:

*Sunshine1217: * Don't give up hope. It's still early, and you're definitely not out yet! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *AFM* - Soon as I started the Cipro Antibiotic, the diarrhea went away. The PIO is painful, ofcourse, and both sides are now in constant pain because of the shots, but no more bruises or blood coming out. DH seems to have gotten the hang of it now, and hes smooth now.
> 
> It snowed this morning, the first snow of the season! It was light snow, but exciting when its the first snow of the season... I know though, that I'll be complaining about it in a couple of months, Lol! We're bundled up and keeping cozy, watching the Empire State Building light up across the river...

I'm glad to hear that the diarrhea went away and that the shots are going more smoothly for DH. Hopefully the PIO injections will become less painful for you (and quickly!). :hugs:

The snow must be pretty. It's something that we don't get in the part of California where I live. Stay warm! :xmas5: 

Maybe it's just me, but I can't wait for Christmas to come! I <3 the decorations and music that come with the Christmas season. DH and I already started watching Christmas movies this past weekend. :haha:


----------



## Hennapop

flagirlie7 said:


> Been back at home for a few hours now! After all the fussing and waiting around, it was not a big deal! Everyone was super nice! My DH was way more nervous than me. He managed his collection quickly (unusual) and then they took me in. I felt like on greys anatomy except I couldn't wear my contacts or glasses so that was maybe better coz I couldn't see a thing. They put anesthesia in and off I went!! Next thing I know I was in post op. Apparently I did a few funny things while waking up - like talking to doc, swearing etc. no recollection whatsoever. But I'm a bit bumped, pcos is such a bia, I started with 28 follies and they got 6! For real!? Anyway I am hoping (foggy) that six mature ones. Coz he was mentioning something about not all follies had eggs or good eggs? Oh well. We stopped by for breakfast and then came home. Not sleepy at all!! He was!


Flagiglie, glad your retrieval went well - take it easy and drink that gatorade :)

Luciola - good luck with your next scan - can't wait to hear your progress. 

Katie - hoping for a BFP for you :)
Sunshine, it's early days - keeping fxed for you!

Snow here too - keep warm ladies - happy hump day!
Henna


----------



## flagirlie7

Thank you, ladies! Got somewhat of a good night sleep. Phone woke me up wit lab results (I didn't mind!). I had this fear that my crappy eggs won't fertilize. But four did!! Transfer is scheduled for Friday morning. Hope some of them will make it! How are my chances?


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie, once eggs are fertilized, it doesn't matter. My dr doesn't even tell me if they're "good" or "bad" eggs. The thing that matters is the embryo later. 

Megan, soooo happy your runs are gone, it's a great sign.:thumbup: Just in time.

Henna, where are oyu that there is snow? We don't get snow in socal, not only that, it's 80 degrees here. I haven't had a chance to wear any of my new sweaters yet.

AFM, still spotting, and I am also having cramps now. For me, cramps are never bad b/c I don't get them for AF. 

Katie, what's the news??


----------



## MeganScott

*Disney*, the snow is pretty but the temperature drop after is the hard part, Lol! We have another week of warmth coming up ahead though, starting tomorrow, so I'm glad the initial period of the 2ww won't be spent desperately trying to keep warm... 

I like warmer weather (like almost anyone else), and I keep telling DH we ought to move to the West Coast.

Christmas time, yes, a White Christmas is hard to beat... and that's the biggest thing I'd miss about the snow!

Oh wow, now you got me thinking about christmas pudding and cookies and gingerbread, lol... Gonna make some tomorrow!! :happydance:

*flagirlie* 4 out of 6 is good!! Rooting for all the little embabies to make it to Friday!! :thumbup:

*sunshine* its looking like you're headed to a BFP too! Monday isn't far away now! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks Megan, prob no BFP for me as I am still failing the tests, last tested at 3 am. :growlmad: Not sure why I'm spotting and cramping though and it has DH feeling hopeful still even though it's late in the game.

If we don't get pregnant this time we will wait till the next year. This year hasn't been doing much for us so we will wait it out. I have been so preoccupied with TTC that I have been neglecting my ds. Looking at him makes me feel that I am going through all this for a reason, despite the pain, frustration, and anger. For all you ladies who are TTC, it's all worth it when you do have a LO. All the negative tests will be a distant memory. 

Just wanted to share my thoughts since this time around, I didn't keep a TTC journal. Hope you guys don't mind my rambling.


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> flagirlie, once eggs are fertilized, it doesn't matter. My dr doesn't even tell me if they're "good" or "bad" eggs. The thing that matters is the embryo later.
> 
> Megan, soooo happy your runs are gone, it's a great sign.:thumbup: Just in time.
> 
> Henna, where are oyu that there is snow? We don't get snow in socal, not only that, it's 80 degrees here. I haven't had a chance to wear any of my new sweaters yet.
> 
> AFM, still spotting, and I am also having cramps now. For me, cramps are never bad b/c I don't get them for AF.
> 
> Katie, what's the news??


Well I took another test this morning and within the time frame there are 2 lines... But it looks like a shadow still... Not sure if it has color or not! Now the test I took Monday there was clearly only one line. Who knows! I don't want to get too excited bc I am not sure why the line is so faint!


----------



## Breezie613

Katielbkr said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> flagirlie, once eggs are fertilized, it doesn't matter. My dr doesn't even tell me if they're "good" or "bad" eggs. The thing that matters is the embryo later.
> 
> Megan, soooo happy your runs are gone, it's a great sign.:thumbup: Just in time.
> 
> Henna, where are oyu that there is snow? We don't get snow in socal, not only that, it's 80 degrees here. I haven't had a chance to wear any of my new sweaters yet.
> 
> AFM, still spotting, and I am also having cramps now. For me, cramps are never bad b/c I don't get them for AF.
> 
> Katie, what's the news??
> 
> 
> Well I took another test this morning and within the time frame there are 2 lines... But it looks like a shadow still... Not sure if it has color or not! Now the test I took Monday there was clearly only one line. Who knows! I don't want to get too excited bc I am not sure why the line is so faint!Click to expand...

Katie - from everything that I have heard, a line is a line. I dont want you to get your hopes up too high, but this sounds really promising!


----------



## Breezie613

flagirlie7 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Got somewhat of a good night sleep. Phone woke me up wit lab results (I didn't mind!). I had this fear that my crappy eggs won't fertilize. But four did!! Transfer is scheduled for Friday morning. Hope some of them will make it! How are my chances?

I don't know technically what your chances are but I only had 3 fertilize and all three made it. I am routing for you - you only need one!!


----------



## Breezie613

I have my 6 week ultrasound tomorrow and I am so nervous. I know it won't mean anything for sure, but I will panic if there is no heartbeat.. so nervous!

I live near Chicago and we got our first snow on Monday. :/ I am just not ready for winter yet.


----------



## Katielbkr

Breezie613 said:


> I have my 6 week ultrasound tomorrow and I am so nervous. I know it won't mean anything for sure, but I will panic if there is no heartbeat.. so nervous!
> 
> I live near Chicago and we got our first snow on Monday. :/ I am just not ready for winter yet.


Don't be nervous! The baby will do great :)


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Well I had my first post-ER scan yesterday and I had a cyst measuring 24.5 on my right ovary. Why do these happen and does anyone know the trajectory? The nurse said the BCP (started yesterday) should help to shrink and we'll se what my bloodwork shows. 

Also, she let us know that the lab at our RE is CLOSED (!) from Dec 20 - Jan 3 so there is no way that we can do the ET this year. I am not very pleased at all that we were not told this in advance. It does not make a huge difference, it's just money - but that could have been told to us in October I suppose. Sigh.

In other news, we heard the results from PDG late yesterday. Of the 7 blasts that were biopsied, we have 4 abnormal, one inconclusive, and 2 normal embies. (Interesting that the percentages were consistent with results for the entire process) That is 2 that are good to go and fx they survive all of the frosts w/o complications!! This is tremendously exciting, and we are so pleased to have these two. 

We will probably get the inconclusive one re-biopsied (which of course has it's own challenges w/ another frost / defrost), but we want to know. There will be a reduced fee for this. 

We'll have a call with our RE to discuss the results and see her recommendations tomorrow or Monday. I'll keep you all posted. 

In the meantime, I would so appreciate any recommendations about how to get your body ready for FET, what did you do, diet, bed rest v. no bed rest, etc. I have 6 - 7 weeks to prepare so I really want to do all I can to help our odds of having the FET take. I'm so scared and excited at the same time. Thanks everyone for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Breezie613

Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I had my first post-ER scan yesterday and I had a cyst measuring 24.5 on my right ovary. Why do these happen and does anyone know the trajectory? The nurse said the BCP (started yesterday) should help to shrink and we'll se what my bloodwork shows.
> 
> Also, she let us know that the lab at our RE is CLOSED (!) from Dec 20 - Jan 3 so there is no way that we can do the ET this year. I am not very pleased at all that we were not told this in advance. It does not make a huge difference, it's just money - but that could have been told to us in October I suppose. Sigh.
> 
> In other news, we heard the results from PDG late yesterday. Of the 7 blasts that were biopsied, we have 4 abnormal, one inconclusive, and 2 normal embies. (Interesting that the percentages were consistent with results for the entire process) That is 2 that are good to go and fx they survive all of the frosts w/o complications!! This is tremendously exciting, and we are so pleased to have these two.
> 
> We will probably get the inconclusive one re-biopsied (which of course has it's own challenges w/ another frost / defrost), but we want to know. There will be a reduced fee for this.
> 
> We'll have a call with our RE to discuss the results and see her recommendations tomorrow or Monday. I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> In the meantime, I would so appreciate any recommendations about how to get your body ready for FET, what did you do, diet, bed rest v. no bed rest, etc. I have 6 - 7 weeks to prepare so I really want to do all I can to help our odds of having the FET take. I'm so scared and excited at the same time. Thanks everyone for hanging in there with me.

Hennapop - It is so frustrating when they leave out such important details like they are going to be closed for 2 weeks! I'm sorry.

That is very exciting news about your 2 good blasts! I have not had to do FET, so I don't have any advice for you there.


Katie - Did you take aother test today??


----------



## MeganScott

*Henna* I had experienced a 22mm cyst in my right ovary too, after the first IVF cycle. 10 days of BCP got rid of it without needing anything else to be done. The stims they inject us with, rev up the ovaries so much that it happens sometimes. 

I'm sorry to hear they weren't clear about their availability. It sucks to have to pay more simply because someone forgot to mention that critical detail.

Having two embies is great! Good luck with the retesting process, as well as the refreeze and thaw involved !!

I am currently in an FET cycle, and besides the meds they gave me, I actually made an effort to get active and started going to the gym soon as I felt energetic enough to do so. Its a long wait, the 6-7 weeks leading up to the actual transfer day, plus the 2ww after... keeping yourself busy and active, and perhaps taking a small break during the holidays will help dealing with the loooong wait. DH and I had a lovely weekend in the mountains to go see the fall colors at their peak. 

*Update* - FET transfer tomorrow! Excited and scared... trying to relax and take absolutely no stress! Its so hard though! Lol :haha:

We are supposed to call the Embryologist at 11am and if they have atleast one survivor out of my five frozens, we will have a transfer. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, so I almost had an anxiety attack. Since I have been spotting since Tuesday, I told my RN and she said to come in Thursday (today) for my beta. Today, the blood is coming and I think AF is here.:cry: Why so early at 8dp5dt? Without progesterone pills, I start 14 or 15 dpo.

I then had a thought...so I started using Endometrin this time instead of the progesterone capsules I did for my first IVF and FET. I had a lot of symptoms from the capsules before. With the endometrin vaginal suppository, I didn't have any and was wondering if I was doing it right. Then I went to look at the amounts of each, I was doing 200 mg of the capsules before 2x a day. This IVF I was doing 100 mg of the endometrin insert 2x a day. Why would I do 2x the amount before?

Any thoughts? I plan to bring this up with my FS at our follow up next week but would love your input.


----------



## sunshine1217

MeganScott said:


> We are supposed to call the Embryologist at 11am and if they have atleast one survivor out of my five frozens, we will have a transfer. Fingers crossed!!!

Good luck Megan!!! So excited for you, pls post as soon as you do.:hugs:


----------



## Breezie613

That is super exciting Megan - I can't wait to hear!!

Sunshine - the bleeding could be anything - I have heard it is not uncommon for early pregnancy. So don't count yourself out yet until you know for sure! I have no idea why it would be less - hopefully the FS will have an explanation.

I am anxiously counting down until my 6 week U/S today. This next hour and a half is going to move so slow!


----------



## flagirlie7

Good luck to all ladies! ET schedules for tomorrow morning... I was worried how many of the six would fertilize, now I worry how many of my four lil embabies will make it till tomorrow! I am a worrywart. Anyway, we have a plan B already in place -will do another fresh if all else fails. I know people tell me don't think that but it does give me a peace of mind if the news is bad at any time. But we might not be able to until next year, holidays being around the corner, and all...


----------



## MeganScott

Thank you ladies, I'll post as soon as I know!! :-k

*sunshine* I agree with Breezie, the bleeding could be anything and its very common especially for IVF'ers to bleed. Hang in there, hon, its not over till its over! Praying for you!! :hugs:

*Breezie* good luck with your ultrasound! :thumbup:


----------



## Breezie613

Flagirlie - We had the same plan B as well. Its just comforting to know that should things go wrong you are ready for the next step. That being said, I don't think you need it. I just have a feeling it will turn out great. Good luck and keep us posted!

I just got back from my U/S and got to see the heartbeat! 121 bpm and the tech said baby is measuring right where it should be.


----------



## sunshine1217

Woohoo Breezie and her bean!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome news Breezie <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Yayyy Megan...Fingers and toes crossed for you <3


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all been AWOL a long time, so I am sure you are all thinking who is she. Anyway wont go on too much but to say we have ER on Monday very excited and have 16 follies so far seen. Who else is in middle of IVF and therefore cycle buddies?


----------



## sunshine1217

So got beta back. only 20:growlmad: (no wonder they didn't show up on the 25 miu sticks I was using) and my progesterone level was 16.

Dr told me there's a small chance we can save the baby but I have to start using pio shots. I have to go in on Monday for another Beta.

I've lost a lot of hope as i am still bleeding. I actually went and did some light jogging today b/c I didn't think I was pregnant.


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> So got beta back. only 20:growlmad: (no wonder they didn't show up on the 25 miu sticks I was using) and my progesterone level was 16.
> 
> Dr told me there's a small chance we can save the baby but I have to start using pio shots. I have to go in on Monday for another Beta.
> 
> I've lost a lot of hope as i am still bleeding. I actually went and did some light jogging today b/c I didn't think I was pregnant.

I am saying prayers for you! But think positive you still have a chance and a positive beta. 

My appointment isn't until Tuesday... It seems so far away.


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks Katie! How are you doing? Any more peeing?


----------



## Hennapop

Sunshine - sorry for the news - good luck with pio I'll be thinking of you.

Good luck flag girlie!

Breezie congrats!!

Megan - good luck!!


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks Katie! How are you doing? Any more peeing?

Took one this morning. :bfn: I am so devastated.


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine* praying for you!! Hope the PIO works!! :thumbup:

*Katie* I'm so sorry hon! :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Katielbkr said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Katie! How are you doing? Any more peeing?
> 
> Took one this morning. :bfn: I am so devastated.Click to expand...

Katie - Im thinking of you :cry:


----------



## Breezie613

So sorry Katie. :-(

Try to stay positive Sunshine.

Good look to those of you doing your ET's!


----------



## Hennapop

Breezie - I'm in Chicago too - brrr cold today!


----------



## sunshine1217

Still bleeding :cry: 

Katie, I am so so sorry. I was so hopeful for you b/c you had a line! I haven't done a pg stick since 6dp5dt but have not yet had a positive line yet. 

All you ladies in cold places, I am actually a little jealous. It was record highs here yesterday. I can't wait to wear my winter sweaters.:coffee:


----------



## MeganScott

Good morning all!! Just spoke with the embryologist and we are on!!

The update is that out of my five frozen embryos the first two that they thawed, were good and they survived. We are going to transfer those two today and will still have three frozen embies left over. 

We are headed there now! Excited about moving forward with the transfer! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome news Megan. xoxoxoxo


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, that's great news!!! Good luck, I'll be thinking of you and your beanies. :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Sorry, Katie!
Great news, Megan!
AFM - all four embies survived. Grade A. They transferred two today and will call in 3 days with results for freezing of the other two! Beyond excited and relieved!


----------



## Hennapop

flagirlie7 said:


> Sorry, Katie!
> Great news, Megan!
> AFM - all four embies survived. Grade A. They transferred two today and will call in 3 days with results for freezing of the other two! Beyond excited and relieved!

Good luck Flagirlie!


----------



## Katielbkr

So my blood test isn't for a few days is there still hope? I am 9dp5dt... I am thinking no but just trying to get through the next few days!


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi all. I've been MIA for a couple of weeks, but I've tried to keep up. I'm so excited for those doing their ET yesterday/today. Good Luck! :flower: ... I should have been one, but.. oh well.

My Dr. cancelled about halfway through my FET because he saw some clotting in the uterus. So, he gave me a shot of PIO to start my period - again & we're starting over. I'm scheduled for a sono-hystogram on Wednesday & assuming all is well, will be rolling straight into another FET cycle with an estimated transfer of Dec 18.... One one hand, that means I'll be on bedrest the last 3 school days before we're out for the holidays. On the downside, I'll be in the TWW over the holidays.... 

We're not sure yet what our Plan B is. Nevada's public insurance offerings would give me phenomenal IVF care for about $275 per month with a 10% copay (and $30 prescriptions). We've been tossing that around as an option.


----------



## Katielbkr

Update... Started bleeding, called RE they asked if I had a neg test today I said yes... She said she was sorry but the cycle didn't work.. I will go for blood work Monday. They tried to schedule my FET but I need some time.


----------



## sunshine1217

Jessica, how does PIO make you start your period?

Katie, I'm so sorry...I think your situation is probably same as mine. I just tested again and another BFN! I looked it up and it's actually suppose to detect 20 miu in my pee, my beta was 20 yesterday so I don't know why it's not detecting it, not even a little. Oh well....maybe we can do our FET together. I want to wait till next year to do mine.


----------



## JessicaG121

Sunshine,

From my understanding, a single shot of PIO gives your body a hormone spike similar to what happens post ovulation, especially when there's no sustained progesterone or estrogen support. PIO by itself doesn't make you start your cycle, but a single spike of progesterone will; if I'd kept taking it, my cycle wouldn't have started.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

I will be starting my first IVF with ICSI cycle in Dec/Jan. So, its great to see this thread, to see what your ladies are all going through. We have been trying for nearly 2 years, with numerous tests. I'm 35 with hypothyrodism and partner (34) with 2% sperm morphology. We have been suggested the antagonist cycle. It all sounds like a emotional rollercoaster but I'm happy that at least we have a better chance than what we are doing now! I wish you ladies all the best for your baby journeys!!


----------



## MeganScott

Thank you Ladies! Officially PUPO with twins!! :happydance:

They gave us a picture of the two frosties they transferred, and they had to do assisted hatching on both. Apparently, an FET cycle causes the outer shell to harden and makes hatching difficult. Here's the picture:

https://s21.postimg.org/r8v2n1xlj/FET_One.jpg

One of the embies, the one on the left had already started hatching out at the bottom left side when they took the picture. The embryologist said they thawed out great and they were doing exactly what he wanted them to be doing. I ate the pineapple core this morning before we left for the transfer. They gave me valium before the transfer and I slept for four hours straight after I got home. :sleep: Dinner plans are going to be some Gourmet Cheeseburgers and Cajun fries from Five Guys (I'm hungry already, even just thinking about them!) 

OTD is Sunday, November 24th. Stick beanies, stick! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


*flagirlie*, we are both PUPO with twins today! Its great to have you as a cycle buddy! When is your OTD?

*Katie* I'm so sorry hon. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

*Jessica* its good to hear from you. I'm sorry they had to cancel your FET, I was hoping we would be cycle buddies. Here's hoping your sono hysterogram comes clear and you are good to go. Having the 2ww during the holidays could be difficult... that's not an easy decision to make. :thumbup:

*Sunshine* even though the pee tests don't detect it, there's still hope. Praying for you! [-o&lt;

*Pisces* welcome to the thread and thank you! Good luck to you with your TTC journey too! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, I'm thrilled for your beautiful beanies and I pray pray that they're sticky!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan, that's awesome! Nice looking embabies. Tried to change my profile pic but anyway attaching my 3-day old proud little ones. My OTD isn't until nov. 27!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Jessica, how does PIO make you start your period?
> 
> Katie, I'm so sorry...I think your situation is probably same as mine. I just tested again and another BFN! I looked it up and it's actually suppose to detect 20 miu in my pee, my beta was 20 yesterday so I don't know why it's not detecting it, not even a little. Oh well....maybe we can do our FET together. I want to wait till next year to do mine.

I am planning on starting in Jan which means a February transfer.


----------



## sunshine1217

me, too! i will start whenever i start my period in jan so usually transfer is 2 weeks from the start of my period for my RE's office. :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks ladies!

*flagirlie* those are nice looking embies! Yes, it figures that your OTD would be 27th, since you had a 3-day transfer. Mine were 6 days old when they were frozen and today they were thawed, so I got a 3-day earlier OTD.

What are you doing to help implantation? I'm eating pineapple core from today and going to have chicken every day until OTD. Those were *Disneyfan's* tips. I'll be taking it easy, no wine, chocolate or coffee. Watching my favorite shows and movies this whole week, we signed up for Hulu Plus and Netflix. 9 days of waitingggg... 

*Katie, Sunshine*... looks like your timelines are going to coincide again and you will be cycle buddies in Jan.. Goodluck dearies!


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, I'm defo doing the pineapple core next time. I did it for my first IVF which got me my beautiful DS, why didn't I do it this time?!:shrug:
Do you watch Homeland? Which shows do you like?


----------



## MeganScott

I haven't seen Homeland yet, is it good? Whats it about?

I watch all crime thriller shows, from SVU to Castle and NCIS, I like Blacklist but that's just started, then there's Scandal, The Killing, The Following... Downtown Abbey baby!! We love Game of Thrones too, but we've gone through all the seasons twice so far, so I'm not keen on starting a third marathon. 

Anything you recommend?


----------



## flagirlie7

Well not gonna move around too much this weekend, hopefully a bit more than today though! My DH wouldn't let me do anything. But I am getting bored. I love Netflix, been watching One Tree Hill but might expand. Anyway going to work next Monday, missed three days this week and sure enough we are getting slammed. Anyway no one is allowed to stress me! I am not sure if I'm gonna try that pineapple core but will do baby aspirin. Maybe some slow walks?


----------



## MeganScott

Baby aspirin, hmmm I thought that was more for people with a history of miscarriages. I've never ever had a BFP, so I'm not sure that will help but I will ask the RN tomorrow if its a good idea for me to try it...


----------



## sunshine1217

I love homeland and you would too if you like the crime shows! I watched the entire first season in 3 days lol. I also watch downton abbey, not sure if in going to like the new season though now my fav character died.


----------



## Plex

Flagirlie - Those embies look fab hun!! Hope u dont get stressed from work :Hugs: At least u have this weekend off :) how u feeling? xx

Megan - How r u doing after ur fet? xx

Katie -So sorry to hear ur news :hugs: I'll be starting again at the end of dec/early Jan - How long do u have to take the meds for the fet for? xx

Picses - :hi: welcome hun :hi: When do u start? Im on short protocol - im not good with all the medical terms but is atagonist short? lol I wish u the best of luck xx

Jessica - Sorry they cancelled ur fet hun, how long u thinking of having a break for? Its best I think to take all the time u need and go for whenur rready rather than when they think is best :hugs: xx 

Prayin - When do u start hun? xx

Henna - Glad to hear u have 2 good embies :) Good luck for ur fet! xx

Lorna - Welcome back hun :D 16 follies is great! - good luck for ur ER on Mon!! xx

Sunshine - Hows things with u - have u taken anymore HPT's? xx


----------



## Katielbkr

Plex said:


> Flagirlie - Those embies look fab hun!! Hope u dont get stressed from work :Hugs: At least u have this weekend off :) how u feeling? xx
> 
> Megan - How r u doing after ur fet? xx
> 
> Katie -So sorry to hear ur news :hugs: I'll be starting again at the end of dec/early Jan - How long do u have to take the meds for the fet for? xx
> 
> Picses - :hi: welcome hun :hi: When do u start? Im on short protocol - im not good with all the medical terms but is atagonist short? lol I wish u the best of luck xx
> 
> Jessica - Sorry they cancelled ur fet hun, how long u thinking of having a break for? Its best I think to take all the time u need and go for whenur rready rather than when they think is best :hugs: xx
> 
> Prayin - When do u start hun? xx
> 
> Henna - Glad to hear u have 2 good embies :) Good luck for ur fet! xx
> 
> Lorna - Welcome back hun :D 16 follies is great! - good luck for ur ER on Mon!! xx
> 
> Sunshine - Hows things with u - have u taken anymore HPT's? xx



I don't know. This will be my first FET, so not sure what to expect...


----------



## Plex

Will u have an appointment to discuss it all before u start? Really just wanna give u a :hugs: xx


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex*, I felt mild twinges in the uterus and lower back last night, not sure what it was, but I'm good this morning. Feel absolutely nothing, but i'm staying put in bed to make sure I allow the bean every opportunity to attach! :sleep:

The embies survived 6 days before freezing, and survived the thaw and started hatching too, so I'm confident they're good enough to attach. All that remains to be seen is if my uterus and immune system allow that to happen. I hope this is the month!!! 

How is your cycle progressing?


----------



## Katielbkr

Plex said:


> Will u have an appointment to discuss it all before u start? Really just wanna give u a :hugs: xx

I don't really know. Since my official beta is Monday I figure I will know more then.


----------



## Plex

Megan - wow those blasts sound good! My nurse told me that that increases ur odds anywhere up2 50-60% when taken to 6-7days :) Really hoping this is ur month fxd! sending u lots of sticky baby dust ur way :dust: 

Im just waiting for the call to start northisterone - im due to start again at the end of dec xx


----------



## Plex

Katielbkr said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Will u have an appointment to discuss it all before u start? Really just wanna give u a :hugs: xx
> 
> I don't really know. Since my official beta is Monday I figure I will know more then.Click to expand...

Sorry for all the questions hun :hugs: Hope u start to feel more like ur old self soon xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Plex, missed you. How are you? I did take another HPT this morning, finally faint line, after what feels like a very long time. At least I finally saw one, I don't have much hope but DH is still very hopeful. We are suppose to go out eat steak tonight, I want a glass of :wine:.


----------



## Plex

:wine: sounds very nice lol think i'll have one to help me sleep :haha: I say go out anyway and enjoy a slap up meal :hugs: Ive missed chatting on here too :) find it difficult to get online cept when im at work :dohh: and then its pretty quick checks and comments. 
So pleased u have a faint bfp - do u have another beta lined up soon? I read u had a beta of 20 xx


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, I'm staying horizontal most of the time. Not doing much, kinda eating like crap (sweet cravings)! Will try to get better. Drinking tons of water to prevent constipation and such. 
Megan, my doc approved baby aspirin. Nothing else as far as medical supplements. 
I know people say all kinds of things, but are walks bad for me these days? Or do they promote blood flow? 
Plex- thanks! My work is not too stressful normally, I work in consulting, dealing with clients over the phone and emails. But I also manage people so. Depends. They know so hopefully I'll be good!


----------



## Plex

Flagirlie - what u been watching while on bed rest? U gunna keep on bed rest till u go back? Im hoping no one stresses u out :hugs: mind u its like having a little bit of good news with you that no one else knows being pupo. 11 days till otd and counting :) xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan that sounds awesome! I never got those twinges till later so that's a good sign for sure.

Plex, I'm going in Monday for another beta (that was actually my original beta day).


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks *Plex*. I'm most encouraged about our chances this month, because everything went smooth. The lining was the right thickness, the embies survived the thaw and progressed after that, and the transfer was smooth. 

Honestly, if this still doesn't work, I don't know if I'll have it in me to start another cycle...

*flagirlie* slow walks should be fine a couple of days after the transfer. I would say don't get brisk or jog or run, because it personally freaks me out after all the stuff I've read... Your baby aspirin is going to help promote blood flow anyway, but no harm in going for that walk if it makes you feel better!

*sunshine* good luck with your beta!! Fingers crossed for you!!

I hope you're right about the twinges, they happened many hours after the transfer and there was nothing before that, so I'm sure it wasn't related to the transfer. But then, during the 2ww its so natural to be alert and try to make sense of every little twinge you feel... I'm now wondering if I imagined it? I guess we'll know in a week from today!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Plex said:


> Flagirlie - what u been watching while on bed rest? U gunna keep on bed rest till u go back? Im hoping no one stresses u out :hugs: mind u its like having a little bit of good news with you that no one else knows being pupo. 11 days till otd and counting :) xx

Plex, you are so sweet! I haven't even counted how many days till OTD! Thank you. Countdown begins! I watched more one tree hill, my usual figure skating Grand Prix events (huge fan and skater myself, oh I miss it), now speed skating lol. Never seen so much speed skating in my life. Catching up on so you think you can dance from summer!! 
And I have an exam for my certification in a month, so studying as well. But I'm getting bored!


----------



## MeganScott

*flagirlie* i know what you mean, staying confined to one place is hard... i've moved camp to the reclining couch and im cozied up in front of the TV while DH is waiting on me.. He made breakfast this morning and now he's making lunch. Ah, this is a good for a change.


----------



## Luciola

Fx and praying for you *Flagirl* and *Megan*!!

My retrieval is scheduled on the 19th at 7.30am, two days to go.
My last scans showed 10 follicles measurable, extremely high E2 (over 10000...). I am hoping everything will be fine!! 

I would regardless do the transfer only in another cycle, so I will only be PUPO in a few months, I am sure you guys will already be expecting by then!!


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks Luciola. I hope you're right!! 

Your retrieval is in less than 2 days, good luck!! Hope you get many good eggs. :thumbup:

*flagirlie*, how are you feeling?Any symptoms yet?

*AFM* - I had mild twinges for about an hour at 6pm on the day of transfer as well as the next day. Other than that, just a little sore at the injection sites but nothing else. 

My natural AF is due Tuesday, so lets see what happens... hopefully the PIO will prevent the bleeding...


----------



## flagirlie7

Good luck, Luciola!!

Megan, i have not had much going on, as far as side effects throughout the whole cycle, guess I'm lucky. Minor stomach pains after ER. But last night I felt a bit dizzy and today all morning had twinges in my ovaries - per the research they might have cysts or just be normalizing or rebounding? Gonna get more Gatorade (stopped it on Thursday, started water). And dizziness was maybe from crinone? It was minor though. My stomach has been filling out with not a lot of food quite a bit. Guess it's just digestion issue. That's it!! Guess embabies are only blastocysts today, don't expect anything till Tuesday maybe? Excited and ready to get back to work tomorrow, huh, that's a change!

On another note, lab doc called today, my other two precious ones made it blastocysts as well, freezing!! Gives me a peace of mind for sure!

How are you?? Anything? You are a few days ahead of me...


----------



## Katielbkr

Okay ladies... I need help! I have been crying non stop for 2 days over our first ivf attempt didn't work. How did you guys handle it? I am just so devastated. I don't even know what to do with myself. :cry:


----------



## flagirlie7

Katie, I'm so sorry! You have all the right to be sad and devastated. Do you have a plan for what's next? I have not been in your situation yet. But I always feel I need a plan B! We were gonna do another fresh if this one fails. Luckily we have two frosties now! Will you do frozen next? Do you have a timeline? :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*flagirlie* thats great news!! So you ave two frosties too! Yay!

Other than the minor twinges in the evenings for a few minutes everday and the injection site soreness, I feel a little bit of achy legs from below the knee to the ankle... all the way down the bone. Historically thats been my complaint when I'm fatigued or stressed, but my mood is normal, and I'm only getting up to go to the restroom so how can it be fatigue?

Possibly the injectable hormones, but who knows. 

Oh, and I HATE pineapple core. Its porous and fibrous and horrid, a mildly bitter taste too... I'm braving through it, but god, I hate it!

*Katie* I'm so sorry hon! :hugs: We all handle disappointment differently, but one thing's common - when you finally achieve that BFP, it makes all the effort, all the disappointment on failure, stress of repeated attempts, ultimately worth it. 

When DH and I started our TTC journey with IUIs, we read so many cases of people who found success with their first IUI itself! But the reality is, not everyone achieves success at their first attempt. 

Today, after 4 failed IUIs, 2 failed Fresh IVF cycles, and currently in FET #1, I'm preparing myself for a chance that it wont work this time too. 

You have every right to be disappointed... let it out, cry as much as you need to... But hon, even though it isn't an exact science, it WILL happen eventually. I'm praying for you. Take care :hug:


----------



## Katielbkr

flagirlie7 said:


> Katie, I'm so sorry! You have all the right to be sad and devastated. Do you have a plan for what's next? I have not been in your situation yet. But I always feel I need a plan B! We were gonna do another fresh if this one fails. Luckily we have two frosties now! Will you do frozen next? Do you have a timeline? :hugs:

We did get accepted into the shared risk program which means we paid for 2 fresh cycles upfront but get unlimited frozen transfers and 6 fresh cycles until you take a baby home from the hospital or your money back. However we are already 30,000 dollars in and we are completely cash pay for all meds... We will do a frozen transfer with the one embryo we have before we move to another fresh cycle bc that's what our contract says we have to do. I would feel better if we had more then one frozen since they say it's fair quality. I am really in shock. I really thought this would work since our issue is male factor. I am beyond devastated and I feel like there is no hope. I always thought I would be a mother....but maybe I am not meant to be one :cry: I just don't know. I lost a twin pregnancy in 2005 and now lost twin embryos.... How can I pick up and move on? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie, I'm the same. Have been crying on and off for the past couple of days. My sticks are not getting darker so I know what's coming.:cry: I have lost all confidence in my reproductive system. DH said something that made some sense yesterday though not too helpful - he said thankfully IVF is one of those things where you don't need confidence to succeed. I am not looking forward to more torment but I know that once the cycle starts again, I will regain some hope. I know you will too. Until then, PM whenever you want.

Megan, I have a great feeling about your embies, hang in there. Fatigue is a great symptom!

Flagirlie7, how come you are doing another fresh cycle if you have frozen ones? I'm thinking maybe I should do that, too, since I don't have much hope in mine surviving the thaw.


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks *sunshine*. OTD is just a week away; anxious, excited, scared...

When do they test you again?


----------



## adroplet

Hi there ladies. I haven't been on for about 2 weeks, I've been trying to relax and regain my PMA. We decided to take Nov off for IVF/FET. I will be having my sister and fam over for Thanksgiving week and didn't want to feel crappy with guests over. Also, most of my fam has no idea we are TTC. I have only told my youngest sister since she's the only one who can keep a secret. 
We will be doing another IVF for my next cycle and if that doesn't work we will then be doing FETs with whatever frosties we have stored. 
For now I'm looking for an acupuncturist nearby for IVF appts and I will be doing the pineapple core and chicken meals next time. Fingers crossed it works next time.
I will be lurking here until then.
For all of you who are PUPO - :dust: and good luck!


----------



## flagirlie7

Sunshine, I just found out we have 2 frosties, so we would do that next. Otherwise, we would do another fresh (in my mind, I had all sorts of doubts if any eggs would fertilize or make it to freezing)....

Megan, I will do tons of protein (have been for the past week actually). Got inspired by you and had chicken today! But me think no pineapple core....

Katie, hang in there!! Wish you all the best!


----------



## JessicaG121

Megan. Fwiw, you can quit eating the pineapple. My RE says there's zero correlation between eating it and a successful IVF. He debunked a number of those things before we even did ER. The only things that do show correlation are low carb, low caffeine. So technically, the pineapple may be high carb.


----------



## MeganScott

*adroplet* hope you enjoy the thanksgiving weekend with family. I'm sure the time off will help you garner new energy with your next cycle. :flower:

*Jessica*, thanks hon... I just went for it because we'd read some research saying it actually helps implantation... Plus it was something that people with BFPs swore by, including Disney who'd taken it the cycle she got her BFP too... I figured as much that it musn't be proven, but then, what the hell, no harm giving it a shot, right? :winkwink:

Plus, the core isn't as sweet as the flesh, its more fibre actually so its gotta be lower carb content than the flesh? Just two more days to go, I HATE it but since I've started it, I'll brave through it. If it doesn't work this cycle, I won't bother with it again though...

*flagirlie* Sliced Italian sausage for lunch, and now chicken and rice for dinner. I'm focusing on proteins with every meal. I had the twinges and lower back pain today too, a lot more prominent than yesterday... and a dull headache too. Blood test tomorrow morning to check Progesterone / Estrogen levels and determine dosage starting tomorrow. Whew, 1 day down (almost) 6 more days to go!!


----------



## Hennapop

Katie, So sorry - take care of yourself and let your feelings out. They will come and go in waves and that is ok. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Megan & Flagirlie- good luck relaxing! FYI my DH and I have been watching House of Cards with Kevin Spacey on Netflix as well as Portlandia. Both really good :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Flagirlie, good luck!!

Megan, my beta is at 8:30 tomorrow, won't have results till 3 pm pst

Hennapop, is that the one where they count cards (the book is bringing down the house?)


----------



## MeganScott

Sunshine good luck for your beta tomm! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## MeganScott

Okay so this morning, I found a huge lump on the left hip at the PIO injection site. Its swollen, red and angry looking, and very painful. :wacko:

The RE took a look at it when I went for bloodwork this morning, and he thinks I should switch to vaginal progesterone twice a day on alternate days to give both injection sites some rest... 

I'm afraid the vaginal progesterone won't be strong enough, and it will make my Progesterone levels drop and interfere with my chances for success. 

Not sure what to do. :nope: Brave the injections or do what RE says? Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hennapop

sunshine1217 said:


> Flagirlie, good luck!!
> 
> Megan, my beta is at 8:30 tomorrow, won't have results till 3 pm pst
> 
> Hennapop, is that the one where they count cards (the book is bringing down the house?)

House of Cards is a DC drama with Kevin Spacey. I think it was a British show in the 90s remade by Netflix. Pretty good!!


----------



## Hennapop

Katielbkr said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> Katie, I'm so sorry! You have all the right to be sad and devastated. Do you have a plan for what's next? I have not been in your situation yet. But I always feel I need a plan B! We were gonna do another fresh if this one fails. Luckily we have two frosties now! Will you do frozen next? Do you have a timeline? :hugs:
> 
> We did get accepted into the shared risk program which means we paid for 2 fresh cycles upfront but get unlimited frozen transfers and 6 fresh cycles until you take a baby home from the hospital or your money back. However we are already 30,000 dollars in and we are completely cash pay for all meds... We will do a frozen transfer with the one embryo we have before we move to another fresh cycle bc that's what our contract says we have to do. I would feel better if we had more then one frozen since they say it's fair quality. I am really in shock. I really thought this would work since our issue is male factor. I am beyond devastated and I feel like there is no hope. I always thought I would be a mother....but maybe I am not meant to be one :cry: I just don't know. I lost a twin pregnancy in 2005 and now lost twin embryos.... How can I pick up and move on? :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

So sorry Katie. Im thinking of you.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Megan, Some folks say to ice first then use heating pad after....did you do any of that? Id try the other side and see if it happens again. Ive never taken it though - so what do I know?? Good luck! Im sure whatever you decide will be fine.


----------



## Kzee

Katielbkr - just wanted to say I know how you're feeling. I'm in the middle of my TWW but AF is here already. Had brown spotting this morning and I wasn't expecting it end this way at all. First thing on a Monday morning, in a rush, on the way to work, I had about 5 minutes to tell DH and cry together and then go and get through today and it has been hellish. I just want to go home and comfort myself and lovely husband who seems to be so devastated, beyond what I could have imagined. 

I now feel that because this has failed, why would the other cycles work and we'll probably have to wait over 6 months and I just feel like my life is on hold and i'm getting older.... I'm petrified and devastated. I've never had a BFP and can't even begin to imagine what it's like. 

I wish you all the best for the future, take care xx


----------



## Katielbkr

So I have been reading about the high protein diet and it says it helps your body create better quality embryos. Has anyone read it can help on a FET?


----------



## sunshine1217

kzee, it's probably not AF. I am most likely having a chemical pregnancy and I started spotting/bleeding on 6dp5dt. My last BFP which yielded my DS, I started spotting/bleeding on 5dp5dt. You should try to get your beta earlier, call the office and get tested. They say most likely it's not AF b/c progesterone should keep AF away for a while.

Katie, my BFF got pregnant while she was on the atkins diet so I bet there's some truth to that. I may try that next time around.


----------



## bettybee1

Yep protein helps with FET it helps reduce misscarrigage too if your low on protein that's not that good ! 

I drank a pint of whole milk everyday only just stopped becOz it was making me gag ! 

I also eat Brazil nuts & walnuts & pineapple everyday ! 

And upped my veg & greens & fruit and didn't consume ' fake suger ' just natural ones ! 

And these changes were the only ones I did didn't in cycle 1&2 and this cycle worked and everything was better quality ! !!!! X


----------



## sunshine1217

Congrats BettyBee!

Megan, here's what my dr told me re progesterone. A good embryo that implanted well generally do not need extra progesterone so doing the shots will not help much. However, that said, I felt like I didn't have enough from day 1. I never had any of the normal progesterone symptoms I had before and I suspect maybe it's because I'm using a different type of progesterone (endometrin, before it was always prometrin). If you're having doubts about your levels maybe you can do an early blood draw and reevaluate then.


----------



## Katielbkr

Ok so official beta was :bfn: Which I already knew. The doctor scheduled us for a Jan 7 FET.


----------



## MeganScott

Katie I'm so sorry hon! :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine* any update on your beta yet?

*Kzee* It could still be a BFP. Don't lose hope yet, hon. 

*AFM* - The RE called me today with Estrogen dose for tonight, and told me it was okay to do vaginal suppositories for progesterone on alternate days, as it would give my muscles a bit of rest and time to recover. I offered to continue with PIO, willing to endure the pain but he said if it was forming lumps it wouldn't get absorbed properly and I would get no progesterone in that case. This was a good compromise in his opinion, and I'm going to follow his advice.

Cramping on and off, but no spotting or other symptoms yet. Should I dare to hope? Monday's almost over and five more days to go...


----------



## Hennapop

Kzee said:


> Katielbkr - just wanted to say I know how you're feeling. I'm in the middle of my TWW but AF is here already. Had brown spotting this morning and I wasn't expecting it end this way at all. First thing on a Monday morning, in a rush, on the way to work, I had about 5 minutes to tell DH and cry together and then go and get through today and it has been hellish. I just want to go home and comfort myself and lovely husband who seems to be so devastated, beyond what I could have imagined.
> 
> I now feel that because this has failed, why would the other cycles work and we'll probably have to wait over 6 months and I just feel like my life is on hold and i'm getting older.... I'm petrified and devastated. I've never had a BFP and can't even begin to imagine what it's like.
> 
> I wish you all the best for the future, take care xx

Kzee, so sorry for your loss. I think that we, in our sadness, forget how our DHs are impacted. Take good care of each other and take your time to heal. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## adroplet

MeganScott said:


> Okay so this morning, I found a huge lump on the left hip at the PIO injection site. Its swollen, red and angry looking, and very painful. :wacko:
> 
> The RE took a look at it when I went for bloodwork this morning, and he thinks I should switch to vaginal progesterone twice a day on alternate days to give both injection sites some rest...
> 
> I'm afraid the vaginal progesterone won't be strong enough, and it will make my Progesterone levels drop and interfere with my chances for success.
> 
> Not sure what to do. :nope: Brave the injections or do what RE says? Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

I know exactly what you are feeling with those shots. I took them daily and had red painful welts and lumps the size big gumballs. I could not sit right or lay down to sleep without pain. After a few days of that the itching started, lots of itching on the lumps. OMG, the lumps travel! they started on the injection site and would move down to the center. I stopped the PIO shots about 2 weeks ago and I still have a few lumps and itching. I would much rather take the vaginal progesterone. The PIO shots just stressed me out, I was crying in pain...something I don't need during the TWW. I tried the warm compress and the massaging after the shot but nothing helped. 
I feel for you.


----------



## Hennapop

Katie, so sorry. We'll be doing FET around the same time so we can be there for each other! I have a consult with my RE re: getting ducks in a row so it has the best likelihood of success. Ill keep you posted as to what she says.

Im already thinking high protein, have started a couple of Brazil Nuts a day, taking Omega 3s and Prenats. sI know I'm being a bit obsessive, just want the highest likelihood of success!! Jan will be here before we know it. :)


----------



## Katielbkr

Kzee said:


> Katielbkr - just wanted to say I know how you're feeling. I'm in the middle of my TWW but AF is here already. Had brown spotting this morning and I wasn't expecting it end this way at all. First thing on a Monday morning, in a rush, on the way to work, I had about 5 minutes to tell DH and cry together and then go and get through today and it has been hellish. I just want to go home and comfort myself and lovely husband who seems to be so devastated, beyond what I could have imagined.
> 
> I now feel that because this has failed, why would the other cycles work and we'll probably have to wait over 6 months and I just feel like my life is on hold and i'm getting older.... I'm petrified and devastated. I've never had a BFP and can't even begin to imagine what it's like.
> 
> I wish you all the best for the future, take care xx


Somehow I missed your post. I was told brownish blood could be a good sign... Mine was bright bright pink... Keep the faith, I know it's hard.... I have been a mess all day. Keep me posted! Good luck!


----------



## Samsfan

Katie- So sorry hun..

Megan- The suppositories aren't bad... its just gross sometimes. I think we are testing right around the same time.

Hennapop- Glad to hear you have a plan. Are you planning for IVF/FET in January?


----------



## Samsfan

Kzee- Could it be implantation bleeding? The timing is right.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, I'm still in shock. I did a few tests over the weekend and they were still very faint, barely there and only there after like 15 minutes. These are hospital test - Quickvue. When I got the call about my beta, I couldn't even answer it. My beta is at 127 (last one was 20 on thursday) and progesterone is at 46! Megan, I guess it is good to do extra progesterone....I knew mine was low from the beginning since I had none of the symptoms everyone talks about, my boobs were so soft. Well, it's still early so we'll see, next beta is Thursday, FX'd!

Oh and I am still bleeding....just brown and not much but still wearing a pad.


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- Praying for your doubling! Can't wait! So exciting!


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine* yay for you!! I'm so happy to hear the news. Here's hoping it continues to double and form into a lovely little life inside you!! :hugs:

*Samsfan* wow, I didn't realize that! So now its you, flagirlie and me testing around the same time! Good luck! :thumbup: What day is your Beta?


----------



## JessicaG121

I just had the weirdest day.

I've got an appointment with RE on Wednesday for the SHG to see if the clots broke up with my last cycle or if I'm developing endo, or any number of other questions. Then, I'm supposed to be starting my FET with an estimated ET of Dec 18.

However... earlier today, my husband called me in a sheer panic (of sorts). He was sitting at his desk after school (we are both high school teachers at different schools). A student came in to talk to him. The student's cousin, who was his student last year, is 6 1/2 months pregnant with her second baby in 2 years. She wanted to give up the first one, but mom was adamant that she keep the baby to "teach her responsibility". She's determined to adopt out this one to give both of her children the best opportunity. Long story short - she asked if we would be interested in adopting the baby. 

I will grant, this isn't a sure thing. A lot of things could happen to change her mind... but even the prospect of it has me reeling. Of course we want a baby, but wow. Just wow. I haven't even been able to wrap my mind around the prospect.


----------



## Samsfan

Megan. My beta is friday. I guess its too soon to test?

Jessica. Wow. What a great opportunity



MeganScott said:


> *Sunshine* yay for you!! I'm so happy to hear the news. Here's hoping it continues to double and form into a lovely little life inside you!! :hugs:
> 
> *Samsfan* wow, I didn't realize that! So now its you, flagirlie and me testing around the same time! Good luck! :thumbup: What day is your Beta?


----------



## Kzee

Hi girls....

Thank you for your messages of support, it really does help an awful lot :flower:

Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test :cry: It's not yet full on AF, it's pretty slow, but I think that is because I am having to continue with the progesterone until my OTD, so it's holding it back I think. It was turning red this morning, now just bit of brown on my pad now :shrug:

I will test still as I have to for the clinic, so I will probably wait until OTD on 23rd. 

So ICSI #1 has failed No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.

Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.

Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan*, wow thats like 3 days away!! 

Well, a positive test is possible at this stage, but I've seen so far that HPTs are inconclusive and useless, and all they do is stress you out. I've never purchased a HPT, and I don't plan to ever. :nope:

It's a personal choice whether to test at home or not, and I respect that; personally though, I prefer to let the Beta tell me the real story rather than subject myself to the agony of testing and fretting over BFN / BFP and thick/absent/thin lines on a test that isn't entirely reliable anyway. But that's just me, and I get how hard it is in the 2WW... I totally get why everyone does it... 

I hope your Beta comes through with a BFP! You're the first one testing... exciting... I'm looking forward to hearing your positive results! :thumbup:

*Jessica* Wow, that's awesome news... I understand its all very uncertain right now, but the very thought of it, feels like a blessing. Whatever you decide, I wish you good luck and happiness... I hope you get exactly what you want and deserve! :hugs:

*Kzee* you're the fourth person on a similar timeline as the rest of us, and trust me hon, bleeding is *not* a sign of BFN. Hold your horses, take your meds like they've asked you to and wait till the Beta... it could be a BFP yet!

And hon, not everyone conceives the first time round... :nope: for most people it takes many many attempts before they achieve success. Think about it this way: if there's a 50% chance of success with a cycle, there's also a 50% chance of failure... 

And yes, its hard to deal with the disappointment, but hang in there hon, its not over yet! Your OTD is the day before mine... Good luck!! :thumbup:

*AFM* - Very hormonal and crying this morning, not quite sure why I'm crying though. Boobs are sore, and the crying + sore boobs is usually a sign of AF. However, its also a side effect of Progesterone, *and* also a sign of pregnancy.. I'm just 4dpt so I'm not going to try and guess what it is, but will just wait till beta... After today, 4 days to get through. Just have to keep reminding myself about that.


----------



## sunshine1217

kzee, take it from me, I've been bleeding since 6dp5dt...however, you do need to contact your dr. My progesterone was dangerously low at 8dp5dt and I don't think I would have lasted if that continued. I was using a different progesterone this time around and I knew something was different, probably because it all leaked out right away. I even told my dr at my ET that something felt different this time, like I felt too skinny and too alert or something.

megan, those are good signs!! I'm very hopeful for you. Are you testing before beta??? Your beta is early! :hugs: :dust:

Samsfan, how many dpt are you? I think ppl start getting positives normally 4 or 5 dpt. I was an anomaly and didn't get one until this past weekend but that could also be b/c of the tests I was using. Good luck, can't wait to hear about your :BFP: :dust:

AFM, I could not sleep last night after I peed at 4 am. I had to google whether insomnia is a sign of a miscarriage, LOL. I am the eternal pessimist, thank God I married the eternal optimist.


----------



## MeganScott

*sunshine* you made me smile! Thank you!! :haha:

Insomnia/Disturbed sleep patterns is actually supposed to be a sign of pregnancy... not miscarriage... 

And no, I don't plan to test at home, hon. :nope: That's exactly what I said to Samsfan in my earlier post... it would freak me out if it was a BFN and if it was a BFP it would raise my hopes unnecessarily without being a 100% sure. It works better for me to just let the Beta do the talking really... 

I'm such a worrywart and I obsess so much... it would drive me nuts! :haha:


----------



## Kzee

MeganScott - thank you so much, you're so kind and from your sig, can see that you've been through this a few times before, so good of you to reassure me and I can't tell you how much it really does help :)

I'm not holding out much hope but you're right, I should at least give myself a chance to test, and I will. The fact that it came so early is a reason to believe that maybe it's not AF but who knows, I guess only time will tell. What other kind of bleed could it be? 

Thank you for the good luck wishes and good luck to you too! Sounds like this really could be your time! The fact that you 5 good enough to freeze is amazing, the quality must have been excellent so it's certainly looking good! Got everything crossed for you :thumbup: you certainly deserve it! 

sunshine1217 - thank you so much! I emailed the nurse and they just replied and said it could well be your period and it is possible for it to come this soon but we will not know for sure what is going on until test (??!!?) Not that helpful really. I think you only even go in for your beta if you get a positive HPT. Congratulations on your BFP, such amazing news! Hope you feel ok and can relax into it :flower: Thanks again for all your help x


----------



## MeganScott

*Kzee*, you go in for a Beta only if your HPT came positive? That sounds insane, they should be doing a Beta irrespective, because HPTs are not a 100% accurate. 

I'm praying for your Beta to come positive, hon, I really hope it works for you this time itself.

*AFM*, yes we had 7 blasts in that cycle, out of which we transferred two and froze the remaining five. The sad part is, the two that were transferred didn't take and I ended up with a BFN. We decided to go for an FET without the stims messing with my ovaries and giving me a hormonal overdose, and we transferred two in this cycle (which I am really hoping with attach!) and we still have three frosties left over. 

The egg quality or sperm quality doesn't seem to be the problem after the last cycle, and the only unanswered question remains - Why don't they attach????

Everything's normal, no tube abnormality, my uterus is clean, no cysts or fibroids, no PCOS, no Endo, no lesions, no infections, no STDs, no polyps, no autoimmune disorders, good AMH, good lining... but I've NEVER been pregnant. And the *WHY* drives me nuts... I have nothing to blame for my failures every cycle...I hope Sunday the 24th brings some good news to this sorry suspense. 

I'm sorry about going on and on... feeling a little low and hopeless...


----------



## Kzee

MeganScott said:


> *Kzee*, you go in for a Beta only if your HPT came positive? That sounds insane, they should be doing a Beta irrespective, because HPTs are not a 100% accurate.
> 
> I'm praying for your Beta to come positive, hon, I really hope it works for you this time itself.
> 
> *AFM*, yes we had 7 blasts in that cycle, out of which we transferred two and froze the remaining five. The sad part is, the two that were transferred didn't take and I ended up with a BFN. We decided to go for an FET without the stims messing with my ovaries and giving me a hormonal overdose, and we transferred two in this cycle (which I am really hoping with attach!) and we still have three frosties left over.
> 
> The egg quality or sperm quality doesn't seem to be the problem after the last cycle, and the only unanswered question remains - Why don't they attach????
> 
> Everything's normal, no tube abnormality, my uterus is clean, no cysts or fibroids, no PCOS, no Endo, no lesions, no infections, no STDs, no polyps, no autoimmune disorders, good AMH, good lining... but I've NEVER been pregnant. And the *WHY* drives me nuts... I have nothing to blame for my failures every cycle...I hope Sunday the 24th brings some good news to this sorry suspense.
> 
> I'm sorry about going on and on... feeling a little low and hopeless...

It's completely understandable you feel like that. I think unexplained must almost be harder to deal with as there's not a lot you can do, that you know can help. I wish you could just have surgery or something where they physically attach the embies to your lining. Arrgghhh! 

Hope these next few days get better for you x


----------



## sunshine1217

kzee, did you test? use a super sensitive test, a frer. I still can't believe they don't let you go in. Mine totally looked like a period ...and I was getting negatives on the sticks. Argh, that's bad service, you should complain. I'm angry FOR you. 

Megan, REally? insomnia? I thought ppl always wanted to :sleep: LOL


----------



## MeganScott

sunshine1217 said:


> Megan, REally? insomnia? I thought ppl always wanted to :sleep: LOL

*sunshine*, hon, I read the below article:

https://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/guide/pregnancy-insomnia

You're right in that women tend to be sleepy during daytime, but pregnancy hormones tend to disrupt nighttime sleep and that's known to be very common... I suppose everyone experiences varying symptoms of pregnancy...


----------



## MeganScott

*Kzee* thank you! And yes, ain't that a thought? Surgery to make the embies attach? Problem solved!!

*flagirlie, Samsfan *you experiencing any symptoms yet?

*AFM* - I'm cramping so badly tonight... also feeling pain in the ovaries along with the uterus and lower back. According to my natural cycle, AF was due today. No bleeding or spotting yet, just the sore boobs and cramps...

I used the vaginal progesterone (Crinone) twice today instead of taking the PIO shot, to give my injection sites a bit of rest. Will take the shot tomorrow, and we go back for a blood test Thursday morning.

I had trouble accessing the site the last two hours.. anyone else struggle too?


----------



## Luciola

Only a few days to go all the lovely PUPO ladies!

I had my retrieval yesterday (I live in GMT+8 timezone) at 7.30am, 35hours after the trigger. I have 15 retrieved, 13 injected (ICSI) and 11 fertilised...! I keep my fingers crossed for our little strong embies to grow! My clinic is aiming for a Day-5 freeze since I am not doing the transfer this cycle. I am so praying for them to hang in there!


----------



## flagirlie7

Good numbers, Luciola! Wishing you luck. I'm sure they will make it!

Megan, you're going Thu for progesterone blood test? I remember you OTD is Sunday, right?

AFM - all good here, work keeps me really busy, but I am not allowing any stress, working hard but taking it easy at the same time, if it makes any sense at all :). 

No symptoms much, minor twinges here and there mostly in uterus, few in ovaries, which still feel a bit tender. My whole lower stomach actually. Other than that, some constipation and then, well, cramps and the opposite. God knows, if it's even related at all? 

I promised I won't cheat (= HPT). So, just waiting. One more week! I really was hopeful at the beginning, not it's kinda wearing off and doubts creep in. Like I really want this to work, but can't imagine it (ever) would???


----------



## MeganScott

*flagirlie*, I know exactly what you mean about gradually creeping doubts... DH has to keep reminding me to be positive! 

And yes, Thursday will be the blood test to determine further Estrogen and Progesterone dosage. OTD is Sunday, Nov 24th. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

*Luciola*, 15 eggs retrieved is fantastic! 11 fertilised, I hope you have a good number blasts to freeze! Good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Luciola, that looks great! Good luck with everything, are you guys doing PGD?

Megan, your period is due 10 days after ovulation? Your symptoms sound great! I'm so excited for you, I wish you'd test.................... :rofl:

Flagirlie, sounding good....I definitely implanted late as those were my symptoms after 6dp5dt! Your guys are almost there. :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MeganScott

Sunshine yes, my cycle is typically 23 days, and roughly 10-11 days post ovulation I start spotting for a day or two before heading into a full-on AF. I have this app called "my days" where I've tracked my dates for a year now, and it predicts my period accurately now. I'm not sure how it works with FET though, because there's downregulation and they basically shut down the ovaries. I haven't ovulated this month. 

The app predicated my AF would start today, based on past history... I'm glad she's not here!!!! 

And nah, no point in testing, even if its a bfp it's too early to be detected in pee. I'm only 4dpt...


----------



## Luciola

sunshine1217 said:


> Luciola, that looks great! Good luck with everything, are you guys doing PGD?

Thank you Sunshine! We are not doing PGD, just no transfer this cycle because our RE is not in town. It's not so bad after all, as my E2 number is really high, I think it may be a good idea to give my body some rest! We may continue with the transfer in Jan or Feb next year.


----------



## Kzee

sunshine1217 said:


> kzee, did you test? use a super sensitive test, a frer. I still can't believe they don't let you go in. Mine totally looked like a period ...and I was getting negatives on the sticks. Argh, that's bad service, you should complain. I'm angry FOR you.
> 
> Megan, REally? insomnia? I thought ppl always wanted to :sleep: LOL

Hey Sunshine! Haven't tested yet, me and DH agreed on Thursday (tomorrow). I am bleeding a little more heavier than yesterday so I think AF is finally making a proper appearance :( I'm not very confident to be honest but seeing that others have still had a BFP with bleeding does make me have a tiny bit of hope still... Although DH says I need to stop torturing myself, but you need closure I guess. So, you had bleeding too, for how long and what happened? Sorry if you've already said, i'm getting a bit lost with all the posts :blush: Thank you so much xx


----------



## Hennapop

Samsfan said:


> Katie- So sorry hun..
> 
> Megan- The suppositories aren't bad... its just gross sometimes. I think we are testing right around the same time.
> 
> Hennapop- Glad to hear you have a plan. Are you planning for IVF/FET in January?

Hi Sams Fan, Planning on FET in Jan. Will talk to RE today, so will have better idea then!


----------



## Hennapop

Luciola said:


> Only a few days to go all the lovely PUPO ladies!
> 
> I had my retrieval yesterday (I live in GMT+8 timezone) at 7.30am, 35hours after the trigger. I have 15 retrieved, 13 injected (ICSI) and 11 fertilised...! I keep my fingers crossed for our little strong embies to grow! My clinic is aiming for a Day-5 freeze since I am not doing the transfer this cycle. I am so praying for them to hang in there!

Luciola - super retrevial - well done!! Fxed for your embies!!


----------



## Hennapop

Recommendations in prep for FET from my RE

- No smoking (duh)
- 4 glasses of wine a week or less until FET, then none
- Exercise 3xs a week for 30 minutes
- Increase protein, green veg and other green foods (grapes!)
- Have good quality sleep (she'll write me a scrip for Ambien if I want but I'm going to try on my own (that stuff makes me a zombie)
- Decrease sugar, especially simple sugar - She said I can have an occasional dessert but that is about it.

She said I can continue to take Fish Oil and Prenats (no need for extra folic acid) and also take Vit D (I do 2,000 mgs/day).

I forgot to ask about caffeine and dairy...


----------



## MeganScott

*Henna* - I've heard one cup of coffee is the max you ought to take, avoiding is supposed to be best... You might want to look that up, because I'm not 100% sure. I have no clue about dairy... 

*AFM* - Okay so looks AF is on her way... My migraine started today... crazy headache, accompanied with an uneasy feeling in the stomach. I'm not spotting yet, but looks like its due to happen in a couple of days. 

My migraine is always the first symptom of AF, and I'm terrified I won't even make it to OTD. AF always hits me the day before OTD during IUIs/ Fresh IVFs, I just don't know what to expect this time round. 

I wish it was Sunday tomorrow!!! :cry:


----------



## Katielbkr

MeganScott said:


> *Henna* - I've heard one cup of coffee is the max you ought to take, avoiding is supposed to be best... You might want to look that up, because I'm not 100% sure. I have no clue about dairy...
> 
> *AFM* - Okay so looks AF is on her way... My migraine started today... crazy headache, accompanied with an uneasy feeling in the stomach. I'm not spotting yet, but looks like its due to happen in a couple of days.
> 
> My migraine is always the first symptom of AF, and I'm terrified I won't even make it to OTD. AF always hits me the day before OTD during IUIs/ Fresh IVFs, I just don't know what to expect this time round.
> 
> I wish it was Sunday tomorrow!!! :cry:

Megan stay positive! You have 2 little ones counting on you to be relaxed! :dust::dust:


----------



## Luciola

Hennapop said:


> Recommendations in prep for FET from my RE
> 
> - No smoking (duh)
> - 4 glasses of wine a week or less until FET, then none
> - Exercise 3xs a week for 30 minutes
> - Increase protein, green veg and other green foods (grapes!)
> - Have good quality sleep (she'll write me a scrip for Ambien if I want but I'm going to try on my own (that stuff makes me a zombie)
> - Decrease sugar, especially simple sugar - She said I can have an occasional dessert but that is about it.
> 
> She said I can continue to take Fish Oil and Prenats (no need for extra folic acid) and also take Vit D (I do 2,000 mgs/day).
> 
> I forgot to ask about caffeine and dairy...

*Henna*, I must save your post to my favorite! I am a big wine fan probably because of my half french genes. Although fair enough to give up for my (future) little ones... 

I read on your siggy that you were gonna do the FET in Jan? I am still in the midst of coordinating with my RE, we may do it in Jan or Feb, we can be FET-buddies!!

And *Katie*, when is your FET? are you gonna do it before x'mas?


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan, you are in my prayers, hope it's all good! I wish every day it were Tuesday next week! Arghhh the waiting. I just want to know!

Samsfan, how are you?

Nothing new here. Had a couple of days of indigestion, took magnesia milk which ended the constipation lol. Badly. But all good now! No other symptoms.


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- Stay positive! Only a short time to go

Kzee- So sorry!!!!!! You should ask to see your RE sooner

Flagirlie- I'm okay... Waiting to test. I may test tomorrow morning. My Beta is Friday morning. I have all the signs, but I'm not gonna be fooled like the last two times. Sore chest... bloating, fatigue... chapped lips.. I'm just gonna pray that its positive, but I'm not expecting a BFP


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, stay positive! I was just going to say, I had the worst headache today I broke down and took tylenol which I haven't taken in like 10 years. The uneasy feeling in your stomach, could it be slight nausea? I've been feeling like that which I just call nausea. 

Samsfan, I can't wait for you to :test: I hope you get that beautiful line, what day are you now?

AFM, I have 3rd beta tomorrow. So nervous, I wish they give the numbers right away rather than make me wait all day. When they finally call, I'm always scared to answer the phone, I look at it like it's a bomb ready to explode. I am also out of HPT's, which by the way I finally got a decent (not dark) looking line yesterday (13 dp5dt). Finally no more bleeding...


----------



## Kzee

Got everything crossed for you lovely ladies testing in the next few days! We are in serious need of some BFPs and you guys totally deserve it. Stay positive, there's no need to doubt anything yet. I wish I could lift your spirits but all I got is :dust: xx


----------



## Katielbkr

My FET is scheduled for Jan 7


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MeganScott said:


> *Henna* - I've heard one cup of coffee is the max you ought to take, avoiding is supposed to be best... You might want to look that up, because I'm not 100% sure. I have no clue about dairy...
> 
> *AFM* - Okay so looks AF is on her way... My migraine started today... crazy headache, accompanied with an uneasy feeling in the stomach. I'm not spotting yet, but looks like its due to happen in a couple of days.
> 
> My migraine is always the first symptom of AF, and I'm terrified I won't even make it to OTD. AF always hits me the day before OTD during IUIs/ Fresh IVFs, I just don't know what to expect this time round.
> 
> I wish it was Sunday tomorrow!!! :cry:

HI Megan....stay positive!!!! Both my BFP's were accompanied by massive migraines!!! I normally have migraines when AF arrives as well :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

So that's a good news, I've had headaches yesterday and today... Putting little vaporub on my head :) trying not to take even tylenol. Cut out decaf too. Arghh.

Had crazy vivid dreams that my BFF was getting married, also some naughty ones (uhm, been a while...)... Woke up with some stomach ache, slight nausea. Who knows anymore...


----------



## JessicaG121

Quick update... 

I had my follow up with the RE yesterday to see if the clotting had cleared up with AF (the cause of my cancellation). As it turns out, it has not. The RE has told me to schedule a hysteroscopy to remove whatever it is that's camped out in my uterus. 

The finance office was supposed to call me yesterday - but they didn't. So, I have to call them in a few hours when I have my break to see how much it will cost. I'm so frustrated as we don't have any more money. I gave them our entire life savings -- not to mention the additional money for yesterday's SHG. 

It would be one thing to have tried and failed - then I could have regrouped and decided what would come next. But we haven't even been able to have a proper try yet. My embryos are still in a freezer somewhere, being held hostage. :(


----------



## sunshine1217

Ladies, my 3rd beta came back 699. I was so nervous and anxious all day, can breathe another sigh of relief. My ultrasound won't be till dec 4, another 2ww! They agreed to do another blood test before the holidays on Monday. 

How is every feeling today?


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- I'm so happy for your third beta!!!!! So you just got a line??? I tested this morning at 10dp3dt and it was negative. After the test I didn't have much hope for tomorrow's beta... So are you saying I should be hopeful. Today I have tugging in my uterus, but figured it was the progesterone talkin.


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks *Katie, flagirlie, Samsfan, Kzee, sunshine* and *Prayin4babies*!! You guys are awesome... and ofcourse, you're right, I shouldn't be stressing over the result, it doesn't help me at all.

*Sunshine* thats a great beta! I'm sure you're waiting to hear that heartbeat soon!! Good luck hon, so happy for you!! :hugs:

*Samsfan* good luck for your beta tomorrow! :thumbup:

*Katie* thats great, you finally have a date when your FET is scheduled. Here's hoping the new year brings you success! :thumbup:

*Jessica* I'm so sorry to hear that hon!! That's hard... I hope the financial challenges can be handled and that they get out all that stuff in the hysteroscopy that's preventing the IVF from actually happening. :hugs:

*AFM* - The migraine disappeared this morning. I was constipated the last three days, until this morning. And now at 5pm, its diarrhea. My Estrogen dose we reduced back down to 0.3 for today's shot. I guess the Estrogen hike in my bloodstream made me so hyper...

But with all these symptoms, you don't know if its real symptoms of something good happening inside, or a side effect of the meds, or just the witch on her way... It really feels like your body isn't your own. You have no clue what's going on, and you can trust anything it tells you. 

Tomorrow night, DH and I are going to relax with pizza, chicken wings and a thriller movie marathon... And on Saturday evening, I made plans for both of us, for dinner and a movie with a BFF and her husband. We're going to this Malaysian/Thai restaurant that she's been raving about, and then we're catching the sequel to Hunger Games, "Catching Fire". I figured it was better to keep myself busy and distracted with friends on Saturday evening, because on my own, I'll be fretting and stressing about the next day's Beta. 

Our Beta Schedule for women currently in their 2WW (if I remember right) is:

Friday Nov 22 - Samsfan
Saturday Nov 23 - Kzee
Sunday Nov 24- Me (Megan) 
Wednesday Nov 27 - flagirlie

Ladies, if I'm missing anybody or I messed up anyone's dates, I apologize and please set me straight!! Thanks!!

I just want to make sure I wish everybody goodluck!! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan, which sticks are you using? I didn't get a positive hcg till 10dp5dt, bc at 8dp, my beta was only a 20. Some sticks don't pick that up. Even when I did one this past Monday when my hcg was 127, it wasnt a glaring red line. I don't know how to show you here but pm me your email if you want to see it. Good luck tomorrow!

Megan, you're so preggers :rofl: 

Next week is a big week for a lot of you (and me and my last beta)!


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine*, honestly, if you're right, I'm coming wherever you are just to give you a big hug of thanks :hugs: and maybe treat you to a wonderful dinner, Lol. :flower:

You know, I asked the RN today if AF was due on Tuesday like the app on my phone predicted or did it work differently with FET. She said, don't go by your natural cycle. 
How it works is:
a) Because of the down regulation, you count 5 days back from day of transfer (which was 15th minus five) and that is the day you would have ovulated naturally. That would be the 10th.

b) Then add 14 days to that, because again, because of downreg, your body is slow to bring on AF (even though my luteal period is just 10-11 days usually) and that is the day AF is due, i.e. 24th. 

So the day of the Beta is also the day AF is due and I have no way of knowing until Beta whether or not the little beanies managed to stick.


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- I use the ones I bought online. They are the cheapy white sticks, but they say they measure great than 25 ml. I was reading online that I should know by now. Idk. :nope:



sunshine1217 said:


> Samsfan, which sticks are you using? I didn't get a positive hcg till 10dp5dt, bc at 8dp, my beta was only a 20. Some sticks don't pick that up. Even when I did one this past Monday when my hcg was 127, it wasnt a glaring red line. I don't know how to show you here but pm me your email if you want to see it. Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Megan, you're so preggers :rofl:
> 
> Next week is a big week for a lot of you (and me and my last beta)!


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- Sounds like a wonderful weekend! Have a great weekend!



MeganScott said:


> Thanks *Katie, flagirlie, Samsfan, Kzee, sunshine* and *Prayin4babies*!! You guys are awesome... and ofcourse, you're right, I shouldn't be stressing over the result, it doesn't help me at all.
> 
> *Sunshine* thats a great beta! I'm sure you're waiting to hear that heartbeat soon!! Good luck hon, so happy for you!! :hugs:
> 
> *Samsfan* good luck for your beta tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> *Katie* thats great, you finally have a date when your FET is scheduled. Here's hoping the new year brings you success! :thumbup:
> 
> *Jessica* I'm so sorry to hear that hon!! That's hard... I hope the financial challenges can be handled and that they get out all that stuff in the hysteroscopy that's preventing the IVF from actually happening. :hugs:
> 
> *AFM* - The migraine disappeared this morning. I was constipated the last three days, until this morning. And now at 5pm, its diarrhea. My Estrogen dose we reduced back down to 0.3 for today's shot. I guess the Estrogen hike in my bloodstream made me so hyper...
> 
> But with all these symptoms, you don't know if its real symptoms of something good happening inside, or a side effect of the meds, or just the witch on her way... It really feels like your body isn't your own. You have no clue what's going on, and you can trust anything it tells you.
> 
> Tomorrow night, DH and I are going to relax with pizza, chicken wings and a thriller movie marathon... And on Saturday evening, I made plans for both of us, for dinner and a movie with a BFF and her husband. We're going to this Malaysian/Thai restaurant that she's been raving about, and then we're catching the sequel to Hunger Games, "Catching Fire". I figured it was better to keep myself busy and distracted with friends on Saturday evening, because on my own, I'll be fretting and stressing about the next day's Beta.
> 
> Our Beta Schedule for women currently in their 2WW (if I remember right) is:
> 
> Friday Nov 22 - Samsfan
> Saturday Nov 23 - Kzee
> Sunday Nov 24- Me (Megan) and Hennapop
> Wednesday Nov 27 - flagirlie
> 
> Ladies, if I'm missing anybody or I messed up anyone's dates, I apologize and please set me straight!! Thanks!!
> 
> I just want to make sure I wish everybody goodluck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Katielbkr

Samsfan said:


> Sunshine- I use the ones I bought online. They are the cheapy white sticks, but they say they measure great than 25 ml. I was reading online that I should know by now. Idk. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Samsfan, which sticks are you using? I didn't get a positive hcg till 10dp5dt, bc at 8dp, my beta was only a 20. Some sticks don't pick that up. Even when I did one this past Monday when my hcg was 127, it wasnt a glaring red line. I don't know how to show you here but pm me your email if you want to see it. Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Megan, you're so preggers :rofl:
> 
> Next week is a big week for a lot of you (and me and my last beta)!Click to expand...

How many days are you now?


----------



## Samsfan

I'm 10dp3dt or 13 dpo


----------



## sunshine1217

Anyone know how what estrogen levels are suppose to be right after pregnancy?

Also can someone tell me how I can attach a pic to a pm?


----------



## Hennapop

sunshine1217 said:


> Ladies, my 3rd beta came back 699. I was so nervous and anxious all day, can breathe another sigh of relief. My ultrasound won't be till dec 4, another 2ww! They agreed to do another blood test before the holidays on Monday.
> 
> How is every feeling today?

Yay sunshine!! Way to go mama!:happydance:


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Megan - My FET is in Jan so no BETA for me this month!!

Your weekend sounds super. Enjoy this time and also catching Fire - I just rewatched he first movie this week and hope to see Catching Fire today :)


----------



## JessicaG121

Sunshine... it sounds like you are well on your way! :)

Megan - thanks. Enjoy the weekend. My step-daughter saw the midnight premier of Catching Fire last night. I assume she liked it - there was movie swag all through the entry way and she stumbled off to school in a zombie-like stupor. :lol:


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks Ladies, I hope the weekend does its job in de-stressing me!!

Samsfan, when do you hear results of the Beta?

So our OTDs list is:
Friday Nov 22 - Samsfan
Saturday Nov 23 - Kzee
Sunday Nov 24- Me (Megan) 
Wednesday Nov 27 - flagirlie

Sorry Henna, I remembered there was a fifth person somewhere and I can't find who else said that they were testing the same day as me... I feel sure I'm missing someone here... :shrug: arrgghhh!!

I've snapped at DH this morning, fought with my brother, mom and dad all in turn, and I'm still on the warpath. Dunno why I've suddenly turned into this bi-yatch who says stuff noone would ever dare to think aloud!!

I'm probably gonna have to apologize at some point... But not today, uh-uh. :nope:


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan looks like you're buying me dinner! I was sooo agitated last couple of days, I almost fired my sons pediatrician.


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, help! Yesterday i felt all good and hopeful. Today (7dp3dt) i woke up and feeling somewhat crampy. It's kinda like AF cramps, but very minor, more like a pressure on uterus/bladder, somewhat constant, and this makes me sooo nervous. Can't stop thinking about...


----------



## MeganScott

*sunshine*, lol, I will, I promise...

I just have to get through today and tomorrow, and the WORST part: Waiting for that phone call with the results after the Beta!! I don't get it, why can't they check on the spot and put you out of your misery? 

*flagirlie* I've been having those cramps since last night after the shots too... The RN who spoke to me yesterday, said that cramping is totally normal. Don't dwell on it (hard, don't I know it!!) but try to distract yourself... you're too early to get AF, and you're not spotting or anything, its just cramps right? Take it easy, thankfully the weekend is coming up. I hope you get your BFP on Wednesday, wouldn't that be the perfect Thanksgiving? :flower:

Cheer up hon, cramping is expected and normal. :hugs:

*AFM* - The RN shut the door yday, and inspected that little golf ball of a knot in my left hip, and I reminded her that the RE had switched me to Vaginal progesterone on alternate days. She spoke to me quietly saying they were trying to keep me comfortable, but I was better off staying with the shots, and moving to alternate forms only after a heartbeat was detected. She moved the injection site down a bit, so that future shots avoided the painful knot in my left hip. 

I did a shot last night on each side, and she told me to get DH to massage down really hard after doing the shot, really work it in, so that I don't get more of these knots in the future. We did that, and you know what, even the soreness at the injection site is so much lesser today than it used to be earlier!! I am so grateful..!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Flagirlie, isn't it too early to get af? I had the same. This is such an exciting weekend for so many of you. Samsfan, any word? Thinking of you.


----------



## sunshine1217

Oh and Megan, my butt looks like it got a botched butt lift, lopsided. :haha:


----------



## MeganScott

Hahaha sunshine, there's an old Indian saying that during pregnancy, if its a girl your butt hangs down, and if its a boy it bulges upward... :haha:

I don't believe all that mush, but you reminded me of that though... its something I'd heard my Nana say many many years ago when she was around. :jo:


----------



## Samsfan

Ladies- I'm sorry to start the thread out with bad news.. BFN!!!!

Funny because I've been feeling tugging in my uterus... it must all be in my head.

I hope better luck to you ladies. I have to regroup and get myself together. 3 BFN is hard to swallow


----------



## MeganScott

I'm so sorry to hear that Samsfan. I was really hoping this would be the cycle for you. :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Megan - I waited too long and too late...


----------



## MeganScott

No hon, women in mid-forties are known to get pregnant too, so it can't be too late. 

I know you're hurting, and you will need some time to get through this and figure out what you want to do ahead... I just want you to be kind to yourself through this time. Its a loss, and as dark as it seems right now, it will get better. Sending you a hug and prayers. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

Samsfan said:


> Ladies- I'm sorry to start the thread out with bad news.. BFN!!!!
> 
> Funny because I've been feeling tugging in my uterus... it must all be in my head.
> 
> I hope better luck to you ladies. I have to regroup and get myself together. 3 BFN is hard to swallow

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan, :hugs: I am so sorry sweetie! Hang in there, we are stong women.


----------



## Luciola

Sam, I am so sorry! I know how every time failure strikes and we feel so confused and so unfair... Please do you and is a favour- please believe it will happen! I have had a very difficult time in my life, now it is better but problem is still not solved. I told my friends how i managed to go through: believe that this is just temporary and happiness will be there soon. It will happen, honey. We are sending you lot of prayers...


----------



## Luciola

Megan and Flagirl, exciting times! Thinking of you...

AFM - for the last update, Clinic said that out of 11 day 3 embryos, 8 were good. She said wait until day 5 to see how many will be frozen. They didn't tell me the quality of my Day-3 embryos saying they would only grade later... I am hoping my little embies are doing well!!


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks *Luciola*, I hope you have a great number of frosties! 

*Kzee*, Good luck for tomorrow's beta! :thumbup: How are you hon, you've been a bit quiet...?


----------



## flagirlie7

Sorry samsfan! :hugs:

Luciola, those are good numbers!

Kzee, good luck tomorrow!

Megan, all good?

I have been just feeling strange. My stomach is now heavy and tender to touch (the lower part)... I really can't make a sense out of anything.


----------



## MeganScott

*flagirlie*, I have some symptoms - the cramping remained intense all day, and its still coming and going, mainly in the lower back. Got Diarrhea again. Legs achy, tired/stressed feeling. Acne breakouts. Was sleeping during the day everyday, couldn't sleep today, was so restless and aggressive, but now I'm so sleepy... Its only 9pm!! :sleep:

My typical AF begins with a migraine and spotting, none of those so far. :shrug: 

I'm not sure what to make of these symptoms either, its so confusing! I keep telling myself that I only have to get through tomorrow and half of sunday morning... hopefully I'll manage to stop stressing!! ](*,)](*,)](*,)

You feel any other symptoms except for the stomach strangeness?


----------



## sunshine1217

good luck tomorrow flagirlie!! your symptoms sound great, post as soon as you find out.

I have beyond the pregnancy symptoms, I have the flu!:growlmad: My temperature was 101! Does anyone know if having the flu will cause a miscarriage or damage the embryo? I'm freaking out....


----------



## flagirlie7

Sunshine, thanks but I'm not due until Wednesday! Wish it was tomorrow. I am tempted to do HPT. Kzee is tomorrow!

Megan, I have been having minor headache each afternoon, for the past few days but nothing major. Peeing some more perhaps, appetite better now (and digestion too thankfully to go with it)!


----------



## Hennapop

Sunshine - you know they say pregnancy begins with a cold!

Samsfan so sorry sweetie - sending love your way!


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks everyone for your support!

Luciola- I'm praying for your embies.

Kzee- Good luck today! 

I was doing some research. The new SART numbers are out. See how your clinic rates. 

https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/United-States/women-38-40/data.html


----------



## sunshine1217

Anyone done an HPT today??? flagirlie?

kzee, you are in my thoughts for your beta today. Good luck!


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> Anyone done an HPT today??? flagirlie?
> 
> kzee, you are in my thoughts for your beta today. Good luck!

Been thinking but am too chicken! Can't handle bfn right now or false hopes.


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* thank you for that info!! I know now for sure that I'm going to move to RMA NJ if this cycle doesn't work!! 

*Kzee* waiting to hear news of your Beta today.. Godd luck!:thumbup:

*Sunshine*, I was reading about flu in pregnant women and they said:

_During pregnancy, it is harder for a woman's defense (immune) to fight infections. This makes a pregnant woman more likely to get the flu and other diseases.

Getting a mild case of the flu is not necessarily harmful to mother or child. Researchers and many organizations (the American Academy of Pediatrics, the American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, and the CDC) recommend treating pregnant women with flu-like illness as soon as possible after they develop symptoms.

- Testing is not necessary for most people, and health care providers should not wait for results of testing before treating pregnant women.
- Its best to start antiviral medications within the first 48 hours of developing symptoms, but they can also be used after this time period. Oseltamivir (Tamiflu) 75-mg capsule twice per day for 5 days is the recommended first choice antiviral.

You may be hesitant to start antiviral medications because you may be worried about the medicines harming your baby. However, its important to understand that there are severe risks if you do not get treatment:

- In past flu outbreaks, pregnant women who were otherwise healthy were more likely than those who were not pregnant to become very sick or even die.
- This does not mean that all pregnant women will have a severe infection. However, it is hard to predict who may have a severe infection, as women who become more ill with flu will have mild symptoms at first.
- Pregnant women can become very sick very fast, even if the symptoms are not severe at first.
- Women who develop high fevers or pneumonia can put their fetus at risk for premature delivery and other harm._

I'm sorry if this alarms you, I don't mean to cause you to worry, but I hope you're getting treatment already. Take care hon... hope you get better soon!! :flower:


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- You should also check out this website. You want to make sure that the live birth rate and cancellation rates work for you.

https://fertility-clinics.findthebest.com/l/383/Reproductive-Medicine-Associates-of-New-Jersey


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie - I know it's scary huh? What day are you today?

Megan - Thank you! I saw a few other sites with similar info so I took tylenol yesterday and my fever seemed to have come down today. It is NOT to be taken lightly as so many women have reported mc's though it's hard link it to the fever.


----------



## flagirlie7

I did tons of POASing before, like when TTC or during IUIs. But now I don't know. 11dpo or 8dp3dt. Too soon?


----------



## MeganScott

Just got home from the movie... Had a great night out despite being caught in a sudden blizzard... Didn't stress at all. Qué sera sera :)

Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow!! Gnite!


----------



## bettybee1

I tested at 9 dpo and it was a squinter at 10 dpo defo there 11dpo quite dark xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

I think if you use a frer, you should be able to see one most of the time. In my case, my beta was only 20 at 8dp5dt so I prob wouldn't have seen anything then....but I'm not the norm.


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, I caved in! Researched all sorts of stuff yesterday and when my DH got home, I told him no way I wasn't pregnant (maybe even twins), coz I blew up like a balloon on my stomach! Woke up kinda nautious. Still have tender stomach and bam! I cried... Don't wanna get all too excited yet though! Beta isn't until Wednesday. I'm 12dpo or 9dp3dt today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Katielbkr

flagirlie7 said:


> Ladies, I caved in! Researched all sorts of stuff yesterday and when my DH got home, I told him no way I wasn't pregnant (maybe even twins), coz I blew up like a balloon on my stomach! Woke up kinda nautious. Still have tender stomach and bam! I cried... Don't wanna get all too excited yet though! Beta isn't until Wednesday. I'm 12dpo or 9dp3dt today.

Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Luciola

flagirlie7 said:


> Ladies, I caved in! Researched all sorts of stuff yesterday and when my DH got home, I told him no way I wasn't pregnant (maybe even twins), coz I blew up like a balloon on my stomach! Woke up kinda nautious. Still have tender stomach and bam! I cried... Don't wanna get all too excited yet though! Beta isn't until Wednesday. I'm 12dpo or 9dp3dt today.

Oh my god Flagirl! That s DARK! I am so happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## flagirlie7

That can't be trigger, right? I did that one two weeks ago. I have another test. When should I do it again?


----------



## sunshine1217

Wooohoooo!!!! Congratulations, no false positives there dear!


----------



## flagirlie7

MeganScott said:


> Just got home from the movie... Had a great night out despite being caught in a sudden blizzard... Didn't stress at all. Qué sera sera :)
> 
> Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow!! Gnite!

Praying for you, Megan! GL!!!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> Wooohoooo!!!! Congratulations, no false positives there dear!

Thank you, all! Never seen a BFP other than after triggers :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Do it in 2 days to tie you over. I bought a bunch of ic's that will arrive Monday. Then it will be poas all week lol


----------



## MeganScott

flagirlie hope you're right and praying for your beta to be positive!!

AFM - just heard from the RE and it's a BFN. Sadly I struck out. Time to regroup and think ahead.


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, OMG I'm so sorry. Your signs were so good! Do you have a follow up to go over what's wrong? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Flagirlie- SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Awesome!!!!!!! So exciting.

Megan- Sorry... I know how you feel.. Its time to regroup. I'm gearing up and preparing for my next move.


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks sunshine, yeah will schedule it sometime this week, depending on doc's availability. He's probably holidaying with the money he made off me, and won't have an appointment open till next week.

I'm so mad, I asked him to do HCG infusion with the transfer and he said no, its experimental. Well, I'm pretty sure he still has no clue why it didn't work. There's no physiological or chemical reason for it to not work... and this is the first cycle where I have absolutely no AF symptoms on OTD. Guess it will take some time to deal with the disappointment and think ahead. 

flagirlie, I'm sorry I hadn't read through all the posts before I replied earlier. A little preoccupied, as you might guess. But that being said, I'd like to say congratulations... I really really hope your BFP is confirmed and you have your dream come true! Good luck hon!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Interesting...

Has he done testing for NK cells or MTHFR? I have a mild form of MTHFR so I have to take high doses of folate. Some ppl who have more severe forms take heparin or lovenox shots. I hope he recommends some of that before your next round.


----------



## flagirlie7

MeganScott said:


> flagirlie hope you're right and praying for your beta to be positive!!
> 
> AFM - just heard from the RE and it's a BFN. Sadly I struck out. Time to regroup and think ahead.

So sorry, girl :hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

MeganScott said:


> flagirlie hope you're right and praying for your beta to be positive!!
> 
> AFM - just heard from the RE and it's a BFN. Sadly I struck out. Time to regroup and think ahead.


Oh Megan I am so sorry. I am here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Kzee

Hello lovely ladies.... Sorry I've been quiet, I'm
Alright, me and DH just went away as we knew it was bad news as I'd had the heaviest period of my life! Not surprising, BFN. 

Megan, I'm so so sorry. Everything seemed so great this time. They HAVE to investigate things further for you surely? My heart goes out to you and your OH. It's so much to cope with and you are so strong.

Flagirlie! Woah! Amazing! So happy for you!!!

Sorry it's so short, I'll Be back to talk properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## MeganScott

sunshine1217 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Has he done testing for NK cells or MTHFR? I have a mild form of MTHFR so I have to take high doses of folate. Some ppl who have more severe forms take heparin or lovenox shots. I hope he recommends some of that before your next round.

I asked him about NK cells too, when I had asked about HCG infusion, but he said no, the Medrol was given to me to stop that from happening. I didn't know what MTHFR is until you mentioned, I read a bit and I do have chronic migraines, and a first cousin who is schizophrenic. They did test me and DH for genetic carrier status before starting everything, but I'm not sure they tested for MTHFR and I will certainly ask them to do that this time.


----------



## Hennapop

Flagirlie - you look preggers to me!!!! WTGO!!!


----------



## Hennapop

Megan, Im so sorry about your BFN. Your symptoms sounded to promising. Take some time and give yourself lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

Kzee...Sorry about your bfn. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

flagirlie7 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo!!!! Congratulations, no false positives there dear!
> 
> Thank you, all! Never seen a BFP other than after triggers :happydance:Click to expand...

 :happydance: Congratulations!!!:happydance:

Flagirlie, are you on progesterone suppositories or the progesterone oil injections? Is your ER testing your levels? Just asking cause I'm wondering if the PIO shots are worth the stress/pain.


----------



## adroplet

Megan, so sorry about your BFN. :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will be the lucky one for us both.


----------



## flagirlie7

adroplet said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo!!!! Congratulations, no false positives there dear!
> 
> Thank you, all! Never seen a BFP other than after triggers :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Congratulations!!!:happydance:
> 
> Flagirlie, are you on progesterone suppositories or the progesterone oil injections? Is your ER testing your levels? Just asking cause I'm wondering if the PIO shots are worth the stress/pain.Click to expand...

I'm on crinone and if OTD confirms my BFP I know I'm gonna have to stay on it till 10 weeks of pregnancy. I will ask about my levels, thanks!


----------



## MeganScott

Thank you for your kind words, ladies.

I've accepted the fact that it didn't work, but I am raving mad at *IVF NJ* for not listening to me when I asked them to make sure everything was okay. I asked them :

A) About being tested for NK cells and whether that would interfere with implantation? 
Answer - No, its not proven.
B) About PGS to make sure there were chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos, preventing them from attaching?
Answer - No, we don't do PGS, we only do PGD, which you don't need as neither of you are genetic carriers.
C) About HCG infusion at the time of transfer?
Answer - No, why add something else to the uterus that might prevent the embryos from attaching? Its still experimental and not advisable.
D) Endometriosis
Answer - No you don't have it
E) Testing for autoimmune disorders?
Answer - Not required, no evident symptoms.
F) Second lining check before embryo transfer in the FET cycle?
Answer - No, we only do one check before you start the progesterone. After that, we don't do lining checks.
G) Whether there were any other tests that might determine WHAT was causing the infertility? I have a family history of infertility, and in both cases, there were REASONS ; Blocked fallopian tubes in one case, and Hypothyroidism in the second case. What's my villain?

Today I called IVF NJ to schedule an appointment for follow up, and they want my husband to take a day off from work because the doctor isn't available during the holidays. He wants to celebrate thanksgiving, and its p*****g me off that after so many cycle failures, he would refuse to accommodate us outside his holiday schedule.

For what it's worth, I know that during the consult, he's going to blame me in some way as the reason why it didn't work, my eggs weren't good, I did something wrong, or whatever, but its not his fault. 

I know its not an exact science, it takes time etc. but when you have good embryos, and in his own words, a "perfect uterus" why haven't either of the embies attaches, three times round???

When you know you tried something and failed, you don't live with the regret. Right now, I'm living in the what ifs of all the possible things that could have been done differently, and I ASKED him to do those and he shot me down.

I'm sorry for raving and ranting here, I wanted to put this up on the forum for anyone who ever considers IVF NJ, so that they know what they're getting into.

I'm in the process of scheduling a consultation with RMA NJ, and will see about switching my remaining three embies over to them.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Megan - I'm so sorry sweetie. Your doctor should have answers for you regarding your next steps. 

See what RMA says to you and what they suggest your next steps would be. <3

Kzee - I'm sorry about the BFN. <3


----------



## Kzee

MeganScott - In a way, it's good that you're so angry. I think when you're classed as 'unexplained' you have every right to be angry and want answers as to why it's not working. They should be able to give you answers and surely they want it to work so why don't they just test EVERYTHING. You are at the point now where they need to investigate all avenues so that they know what is best next time, to ensure that it works. 

I hope you're doing alright and get on their case and keep us posted. I'm angry for you. Sending you lots of love x


----------



## bizzibii

Megan - I am so sorry for your BFN :hugs:

I have been quietly stalking you all :blush:

Congrats on the BFP's


----------



## sunshine1217

Kzee, I'm so sorry to hear. :hugs: Hope you had a nice trip though.

Megan, ALL of the questions you asked are VERY legitimate. I can't believe their answers. May you can switch clinics? A lot of friends have told me they got pregnant the minute they switched. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Sorry to post this amidst all the BFNs but I did want to share my beta today. It was 4517. I am scheduled for my first u/s next wed, dec 4. :happydance:


----------



## Katielbkr

sunshine1217 said:


> Sorry to post this amidst all the BFNs but I did want to share my beta today. It was 4517. I am scheduled for my first u/s next wed, dec 4. :happydance:

I am soooo happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Megan am sorry , in England it take 6 weeks too fet a follow up

On your list I only agree with the one about the hcg infusion it's true it's still experimental 

Pgd and immune issues and nk cells are important too know !! 

Also chagrin from pio to supp won't help either !

I would suggest going too another clinic hunnie :) 

My 1st 2 failed were at one clinic I changed for the 3rd they did stuff differently even down to transfer they were so gentle ! I wud get looking 

Sorry ur going through this agin x


----------



## Luciola

I am sorry M, K, I want to give you a hug if I can. But you have the rights to be angry, I feel often the case especially when living with 3 step-kids, the fertility issue strikes much harder I hate myself so much some times. However I firmly believe that it will be my turn, our turn, soon!

I just got the report today, out of 11 fertilised, only 4 made to freeze, 3 Day-5 and 1 Day-6 Blasts, the grading is one 4AA, and three 4BB. I am waiting for my FET after the new year, or in Feb. Though a little bit disappointed because of the number, I pray that my strong snowbabies wait for their mummy with patience.


----------



## MeganScott

bettybee1 said:


> Megan am sorry , in England it take 6 weeks too fet a follow up
> 
> On your list I only agree with the one about the hcg infusion it's true it's still experimental
> 
> Pgd and immune issues and nk cells are important too know !!
> 
> Also chagrin from pio to supp won't help either !
> 
> I would suggest going too another clinic hunnie :)
> 
> My 1st 2 failed were at one clinic I changed for the 3rd they did stuff differently even down to transfer they were so gentle ! I wud get looking
> 
> Sorry ur going through this agin x

You're right hon, HCG infusion is experimental. Also agreed it hasn't been used as much as other procedures to assist with implantation. But when 5 cycles have failed via a conservative approach, its time to explore other avenues isn't it? 

Think about this.... IVF by itself isn't 100% perfect either, is it? It succeeds sometimes, and doesn't at others. It's not an exact science either. Yes, its known to work, but so is HCG infusion. 

I know you mean well, hon, and I'm just upset about losing one insurance covered attempt after another, without the RE being concerned about identifying the problem.

I was okay with them not doing HCG infusion, but when it added up to them shooting down everything I suggested... it made me wonder if its sound judgment on their part, or just a bull-headed resistance to listening to my concerns.

Going to the next cycle blindly, without identifying the problem or doing anything to improve chances of success is a question of integrity, as far as I'm concerned. It appears they just want to make money out of one insurance covered cycle after another, without doing anything to contribute to its success in the next attempt.

I've scheduled a preliminary consultation with RMA NJ for Dec 18th. I'm also requesting all my patient records from IVF NJ to send them to RMA for review before we meet them. 

Hopefully, we can transfer our remaining 3 embies to RMA NJ and do the second FET through them in Jan 2014.


----------



## MeganScott

sunshine1217 said:


> Sorry to post this amidst all the BFNs but I did want to share my beta today. It was 4517. I am scheduled for my first u/s next wed, dec 4. :happydance:

Very happy for you!! :hugs:

I hope you hear the heartbeat on Dec 4!! :flower:


----------



## MeganScott

*Luciola*, hon, from what I've heard, 4 frosties out of 11 fertilised is VERY GOOD!

Jan/Feb FET? Maybe we will be cycle buddies next year!


----------



## bettybee1

hopefully you will get answers have you had full immune work done its about 13 vials of blood you will remeber if you have coz it makes you feel faint and minging lol 

was you on blood thinners this cycle ? 

my docter put me on blood thinners as my cycles hadnt worked and it was perfect 

although this 3rd go i just took asprin 

hope your next fet works xx


----------



## MeganScott

No hon, they didn't do any immune work on me. Neither was I on any blood thinners. Just a big fat waste of time, effort, money, and emotional investment in the results.


----------



## Samsfan

Megan Scott- I know how you feel. I did 3 ivfs with the same place. I must have been blind. I did no further testing each time my IVF failed. No suggestion of it. No immune testing. As I stated, I emailed Dr. Sher and he said I probably have an immune issue effecting implantation. My doctor just kept saying its egg quality, but I can't believe that one didn't stick.. nothing.. 

What was aggravating. I asked for my meds today. They called and said that it would cost me $10.0p0. I said please send the records and I will send the check. I received a call back saying they can't mail the medical records until they receive payment. After 3 ivf's you think they would waive the crummy $10 bucks! I emailed my Dr. and he agreed with me and said he would take care of it. 

So I'm seeing the new doctor tomorrow morning for initial blood work. Here we go again. I have to do this stuff all over. Fun.. fun .... fun. I have scheduled appointments will all sorts of doctors that are known for various specialties. Hopefully, I can get to the bottom of my problem

Luciola- Sounds like you have a successful batch there.

Sunshine- Congrats on the beta! Very exciting. 

Adroplet- I hope to be cycling with you too... Where are you in your plans?


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* I called Dr. Geoffrey Sher's office today, but he consults in Las Vegas, and the two doctors that do consultations in Manhattan don't have a consultation appointment available before February!!! 

This is the clinic located at 425 Fifth Ave., 3rd Floor (5th Ave. & 38th St.) New York, NY, 10016.

If you could share Dr. Sher's email, perhaps I could consult over email and might find it worthwhile waiting to consult with his panel of doctors rather than go to someone else!! Thanks!!


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- I made an appointment with Dr. Torriello's office in February. I heard he is great and part of the Sher Clinic. I know Dr. Sher is in Las Vegas. He does Skype consults. I'm not going to Las Vegas and I heard terrible reviews about his office, but he does consider immunological issues. My acupuncturist told me today that Dr. T does not screen for immune issues. I'm keeping the appointment because it's covered by my insurance, but I did make an appointment with Dr. Braverman. He used to be with the Sher Clinic and only focuses on immune issues. He has an office in Manhattan. I am seeing him January 21st in Woodbury. The only issue with him is he is not covered by insurance. He is out of network. They are going to call me next week and let me know what the cost will be for the immune testing. I am told he is the best at immune issues, but not as great with IVF. So I should check him out for identifying any immune issues preventing implantation. 

I know I sound all over the place, but I am seeing Dr. Palter at Gold Coast tomorrow in the meantime. I think he may consider immune issues. I know he screens for NK cells and genetic issues and I'm hoping he is going to give me some answers. If he does, I will cancel my other appointments. I also have an appointment Jan 30th with Dr. Spandorfer at Cornell. I hear he is excellent also. I just don't want to wait between cycles and want to be prepared for my plan. I already spent almost a year at one place and I need to explore and exhaust all my options.


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan, its not all over the place, in fact I'm impressed!

Consulting Dr. Braverman is certainly doable for me as it close to home. 

Dr. Steven Palter is about a 37 miles drive, and I'm only concerned about going there for testing and bloodwork, etc. that could be difficult...

Cornell is not too far, Just 8 miles away, but their website says nothing about autoimmune testing, do you know if they do that?

FWIW, I will schedule an appointment with Dr. Braverman and Cornell anyway. One good thing I liked about Cornell is that they do PGS too, and their testing services are not limited to PGD.

I don't know if Dr. Eric Forman of RMA NJ does testing for autoimmune disorders either, but I chose him because I read he's achieved his fellowship via embryology experience in the lab and I found that encouraging. 

Perhaps, like you, I could have my autoimmune condition diagnosed by Dr. Braverman and if thats not a factor, I choose the most convenient clinic... else I have to choose someone who is willing to include management & treatment of whatever autoimmune condition I'm diagnosed with... does that make sense?


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan said:


> preventing implantation.
> 
> I know I sound all over the place, but I am seeing Dr. Palter at Gold Coast tomorrow in the meantime. I think he may consider immune issues. I know he screens for NK cells and genetic issues and I'm hoping he is going to give me some answers. If he does, I will cancel my other appointments. I also have an appointment Jan 30th with Dr. Spandorfer at Cornell. I hear he is excellent also. I just don't want to wait between cycles and want to be prepared for my plan. I already spent almost a year at one place and I need to explore and exhaust all my options.

Gold Coast as in Australia??:haha:


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- 

Dr. Spandorfer at Cornell does not do immune testing. However, they are on my list because they come recommended by someone that was successful. Also an OBGYN suggested them. I am told they have good protocols and they have mass numbers as far as treatment. Although, their rating is lower than the top #25, I am told that its caused due to their mass numbers in treatment. They are supposedly the best. However, I did notice that NJ RMA has better numbers. You should compare the two. The only doctor that does immune testing in my local area are Dr. Braverman and maybe Dr. T. I have to ask them. Dr. Braverman used to be partners with the Sher Clinic and he broke away. My advice with Dr. Braverman is to ask for the immune testing. However, I'm weary, because I understand it is very expensive and he is out of network. So I figuring his cost. 

Dr. Palter came recommended by 2 people. One of my friends went to him when they had failed 3 times with someone else. Dr. Palter discovered that they had a genetic mutation between the two of them and that is why they couldn't conceive. He does in depth genetic testing, PDG and all sorts of other stuff. He is a scientist and has a state of the art lab. He is in the top 25, but he treat very little. Since I have an appointment with him, I'm going to try him. 

I even called Colorado, but I am told that the reason that their success rates are so high is because they require you to go through 3 ivfs... 5 day blasts and pdg testing. I am told it is a long time consuming process and that is why their success rates are so high. So I may just skip them.


----------



## Samsfan

Gold Coast as in the North Shore of Long Island:wacko:



sunshine1217 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> preventing implantation.
> 
> I know I sound all over the place, but I am seeing Dr. Palter at Gold Coast tomorrow in the meantime. I think he may consider immune issues. I know he screens for NK cells and genetic issues and I'm hoping he is going to give me some answers. If he does, I will cancel my other appointments. I also have an appointment Jan 30th with Dr. Spandorfer at Cornell. I hear he is excellent also. I just don't want to wait between cycles and want to be prepared for my plan. I already spent almost a year at one place and I need to explore and exhaust all my options.
> 
> Gold Coast as in Australia??:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Plex

Heya everyone :) Ive missed u all :hugs:

Ive been off grid for awhile, lurking in the background so to speak. I want my next ivf cycle to start so badly! I get my meds on mon and call the clinic on the 10th to get my start date so will feel more real then. 

Been to see family for a few days so that has got my mind off things with the exception of all the pregnant women i keep seeing that is :dohh: seems like its the season to be heavily pregnant - hoping that if it is the 'season' then i'll be lucky on my next cycle :haha: fxd!! 

How is everyone doing? 

Sorry ive not been up to much conversation or updating the front page ( will have to update that soon think i have like 80 pages to read through :dohh:) xxx


----------



## Hennapop

MeganScott said:


> Thank you for your kind words, ladies.
> 
> I've accepted the fact that it didn't work, but I am raving mad at *IVF NJ* for not listening to me when I asked them to make sure everything was okay. I asked them :
> 
> A) About being tested for NK cells and whether that would interfere with implantation?
> Answer - No, its not proven.
> B) About PGS to make sure there were chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos, preventing them from attaching?
> Answer - No, we don't do PGS, we only do PGD, which you don't need as neither of you are genetic carriers.
> C) About HCG infusion at the time of transfer?
> Answer - No, why add something else to the uterus that might prevent the embryos from attaching? Its still experimental and not advisable.
> D) Endometriosis
> Answer - No you don't have it
> E) Testing for autoimmune disorders?
> Answer - Not required, no evident symptoms.
> F) Second lining check before embryo transfer in the FET cycle?
> Answer - No, we only do one check before you start the progesterone. After that, we don't do lining checks.
> G) Whether there were any other tests that might determine WHAT was causing the infertility? I have a family history of infertility, and in both cases, there were REASONS ; Blocked fallopian tubes in one case, and Hypothyroidism in the second case. What's my villain?
> 
> Today I called IVF NJ to schedule an appointment for follow up, and they want my husband to take a day off from work because the doctor isn't available during the holidays. He wants to celebrate thanksgiving, and its p*****g me off that after so many cycle failures, he would refuse to accommodate us outside his holiday schedule.
> 
> For what it's worth, I know that during the consult, he's going to blame me in some way as the reason why it didn't work, my eggs weren't good, I did something wrong, or whatever, but its not his fault.
> 
> I know its not an exact science, it takes time etc. but when you have good embryos, and in his own words, a "perfect uterus" why haven't either of the embies attaches, three times round???
> 
> When you know you tried something and failed, you don't live with the regret. Right now, I'm living in the what ifs of all the possible things that could have been done differently, and I ASKED him to do those and he shot me down.
> 
> I'm sorry for raving and ranting here, I wanted to put this up on the forum for anyone who ever considers IVF NJ, so that they know what they're getting into.
> 
> I'm in the process of scheduling a consultation with RMA NJ, and will see about switching my remaining three embies over to them.

Im so sorry Megan - this process takes so much time, energy, advocacy, etc. It is so hard when things don't go as expected. You asked some hard, insightful questions. Good luck as you regroup and take some time to take care of yourself and DH. Henna


----------



## Hennapop

MeganScott said:


> Thank you for your kind words, ladies.
> 
> I've accepted the fact that it didn't work, but I am raving mad at *IVF NJ* for not listening to me when I asked them to make sure everything was okay. I asked them :
> 
> A) About being tested for NK cells and whether that would interfere with implantation?
> Answer - No, its not proven.
> B) About PGS to make sure there were chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos, preventing them from attaching?
> Answer - No, we don't do PGS, we only do PGD, which you don't need as neither of you are genetic carriers.
> C) About HCG infusion at the time of transfer?
> Answer - No, why add something else to the uterus that might prevent the embryos from attaching? Its still experimental and not advisable.
> D) Endometriosis
> Answer - No you don't have it
> E) Testing for autoimmune disorders?
> Answer - Not required, no evident symptoms.
> F) Second lining check before embryo transfer in the FET cycle?
> Answer - No, we only do one check before you start the progesterone. After that, we don't do lining checks.
> G) Whether there were any other tests that might determine WHAT was causing the infertility? I have a family history of infertility, and in both cases, there were REASONS ; Blocked fallopian tubes in one case, and Hypothyroidism in the second case. What's my villain?
> 
> Today I called IVF NJ to schedule an appointment for follow up, and they want my husband to take a day off from work because the doctor isn't available during the holidays. He wants to celebrate thanksgiving, and its p*****g me off that after so many cycle failures, he would refuse to accommodate us outside his holiday schedule.
> 
> For what it's worth, I know that during the consult, he's going to blame me in some way as the reason why it didn't work, my eggs weren't good, I did something wrong, or whatever, but its not his fault.
> 
> I know its not an exact science, it takes time etc. but when you have good embryos, and in his own words, a "perfect uterus" why haven't either of the embies attaches, three times round???
> 
> When you know you tried something and failed, you don't live with the regret. Right now, I'm living in the what ifs of all the possible things that could have been done differently, and I ASKED him to do those and he shot me down.
> 
> I'm sorry for raving and ranting here, I wanted to put this up on the forum for anyone who ever considers IVF NJ, so that they know what they're getting into.
> 
> I'm in the process of scheduling a consultation with RMA NJ, and will see about switching my remaining three embies over to them.

BTW - we did PGD and I did not have any genetic carrier issues (I tested completely free of all). We did PGD b/c we had already been through the pain of a mC once, and we did not want to mess around. Time will tell if that was helpful or not. My doc recommended b/c of our age and to increase the efficacy of IVF. We paid 5K for it, and hopefully it will work. 

xo Henna


----------



## Hennapop

sunshine1217 said:


> Sorry to post this amidst all the BFNs but I did want to share my beta today. It was 4517. I am scheduled for my first u/s next wed, dec 4. :happydance:

WTG Sunshine!! We have to post all :happy dance: of our trials and successes. Welcome news!


----------



## Hennapop

Happy Thanksgiving to all you ladies. I am going to remember how thankful I am for all of you in this group. Best of luck to us all in the coming season. xo Henna


----------



## MeganScott

Thank you *Henna*.

*Samsfan*, that's a lot of very useful info, thank you so much!!

I called SIRM this morning and took the Feb 18 appointment she offered me. I also asked her whether Dr. Tortoriello tests for autoimmune conditions and she said yes he does. That settles it for me, because then I don't have to pay Dr. Braverman who is out of network and will end up being very expensive. 

Also spoke to someone who works at IVF NJ, she's become a friend over the last year we've been going there... And she said that if I wasn't happy with Dr. Jurema, then I would NOT be happy with the care at RMA NJ because they have a lot more patients and a lot less personalization. Also, they do not test for autoimmune conditions.

She highly recommended IRMS NJ who have offices all across Northern NJ, one of them at Hackensack is just a 20 minute drive away, and Dr. Hughes is apparently highly recommended. She said there would be a lot more diagnostic testing there, and lot more personalization to my situation. I'm going to cancel my appointment with RMA NJ and set up the IRMS appointment. Between IRMS and SIRM, I will decide which facility I feel more comfortable with, and transfer my remaining three embies there for the next FET.

*Sunshine* I'm having a problem viewing PMs with both my phone and my computer, I keep getting notified but the message isn't opening up. Just wanted to keep you posted so that it didn't seem like I wasn't responding. You're a great help and I'm trying to fix the problem with my computer.


----------



## Plex

Sunshine - Congratuations hunni!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Plex

Gosh Megan :hugs: im so sorry about ur neg hun xx

The doc u had sounded way too dismissive with the questions you asked, which u have every right to ask. The whole ivf thing is emotionally and physically draining, i hope the next few months pass swiftly for you and you get the best advise and protocol for you after ur app in feb :hugs: Have u made an app with the other clinic too? xx


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan,

I think you should legitimately ask all your questions at the first appointment and get a feel!! I always ask tons... Better be safe than sorry later. 

AFM - did retest yesterday and got even darker line! Pic attached. Today's beta was a success - 381. Is that a lot for being 4w1d? Or we shall see next week? I have an appt on Monday to retest beta and also check my thyroid (feel like I'm forgetting already)!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sunshine1217

Hennapop, at what age do they start recommending pgd? 

Plex, great to see you back!

Megan, I hope you find a good office soon, it's so worth it. :hugs:

Flagirlie, congratulations!!' So happy for your beta! So last time around, I transferred 2 but ended up with 1. My beta was 46 at 6dp5dt, and 362 at 9dp5dt. It may have been twins in the beginning who knows? I did end up with one, FYI.


----------



## adroplet

Megan, thanks for bringing up all those issues to the forum. I too have wondered what I might have preventing a BFP and have no idea about it. For sure I have endo, diagnosed by a lap in 2010. For sure I have at least 1 autoimmune disorder - Hashimoto's thyroiditis. 
I have never been tested for NK cells so I asked my ER today and he said that to test for it they'd have to do a uterine biopsy, the blood test would not be accurate enough to determine NK implantation issue. A little scary, all my laps have been scary. 
For now he is willing to do full panel autoimmune screening and another for implantation issues (forgot the name of it). Anyway, I guess I'll contact my PCP to see if he will do the NK tests. 
Thanks for reminding me that we must remain aggressive with TTC protocols....there is no such thing as unexplained infertility - there is such a thing as lazy doctors not willing to find the answer for you.


----------



## Samsfan

Adroplet- So bizarre!!! I have hashimoto's also. I'm starting to wonder if that is the issue. So you are getting your immune testing done by your doctor?

Megan- Sounds like you have a plan! I'm glad everything is falling into place. I'm excited for the information you posted also. I found out Dr. Palter does not do immune testing. He said, like my last doctor that it will not effect my protocol for ivf. Idk what that means. I went this morning. I left frustrated because I felt like I was redoing all the tests I already did. I hope I'm not going to go through the same thing again. Well my only comfort is that I have my other doctors set up for testing, just in case. He also is much more personalized. He does everything from beginning to end.


----------



## Samsfan

Flagirlie---- So excited for you!



flagirlie7 said:


> Megan,
> 
> I think you should legitimately ask all your questions at the first appointment and get a feel!! I always ask tons... Better be safe than sorry later.
> 
> AFM - did retest yesterday and got even darker line! Pic attached. Today's beta was a success - 381. Is that a lot for being 4w1d? Or we shall see next week? I have an appt on Monday to retest beta and also check my thyroid (feel like I'm forgetting already)!


----------



## MeganScott

Thank you for your support, ladies. Being able to share with you helps immensely when going through a difficult time like this, and its so personal and difficult to talk to someone who isn't experiencing this themselves, its hard for them to understand... Like Henna said, I'm grateful this thanksgiving to have found you wonderful women to share and support. 

*Plex* - Yes, I made the appointment with Dr. Patricia Hughes of IRMS at Hackensack for Dec 11. Thats two weeks away! If she seems motivated and willing to investigate thoroughly, I might not have to wait till February and perhaps I can atleast go ahead with my next FET in January. 

*flagirlie* - Congrats hon! So happy for you! 

*adroplet* - From what you and Disney have shared here, I'm beginning to feel the doctors on the west coast are a lot more honest and committed to results than the ones here on the east coast. I can barely find one or two willing to do a complete investigation of unexplained infertility, and none of them are even willing to consider HCG infusion during Embryo Transfer! 

I'm glad you're going through the complete battery of diagnostic testing. I read that besides implantation failure, autoimmune conditions are also strong contributors to repeated miscarriages. I can't believe these doctors don't test for something so important, I mean, really, the Hippocratic Oath doesn't seem to matter when it comes to the bottomline, huh? Its so sad and unfortunate, so many women go through the time, effort, stress, emotions and put all their money and lifesavings into these procedures... Just thinking about it makes me mad all over again...

*Samsfan* - I'm sorry to hear Dr. Palter doesnt sound so promising. Depending on the autoimmune condition one is suffering, they actually include Aspirin or other medication during the protocol, so I'm wondering why he said it wouldn't matter? Also, they do this lipid therapy (I forget the exact terminology) for certain conditions, IV meds given before and after the cycle, so it most definitely affects the protocol. Perhaps he means he doesn't provide those therapies as part of his protocol so it wouldn't matter... I hope your other appointments are more promising and motivated! When is the next appointment?

*AFM* - So I have two appointments, IRMS for Dec 11th and SIRM for Feb 18. I'm looking forward to the next two weeks of holidays with family and getting back to working out and losing some of the pounds I gained over the last year of hormone shots and low impact workouts. Hopefully this one works out well, if not, I'll be waiting till Feb for Dr. T and lets hope he turns out as expected!


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- I agree with you. I know that other therapies exist. I bet he doesn't include those in his protocols. Right now I am doing testing with him and getting him my records and we will take it from there. I had to wait for my period to come and it's here so here we go! I like you am going to take this time to nourish my body and shake off the meds and extra lbs.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! I'm sorry for being MIA for a while. Work got really busy before DH and I left for vacation, and then we were out of town a while. I started back at work yesterday, and fatigue is really making it hard to get through the work day or to want do anything afterwards. I'm glad that the next 2 days are holidays (Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow American posters!).

I don't think I will be able to catch up properly, but I believe the following is relatively recent...

Congrats to *flagirlie* and *sunshine* for their BFPs!

*Flagirlie*: I _think_ my second beta was 4w1d (217) and the third one was 4w3d (581). Your second beta will provide more clues for you. :)

*Samsfan* and *MeganScott*, I'm so sorry. I really hope that your doctors will be able to get to the bottom of things. It sounds like you are both doing a lot of great work to prepare for your next appointments. I'm still keeping you both in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Katielbkr

flagirlie7 said:


> Megan,
> 
> I think you should legitimately ask all your questions at the first appointment and get a feel!! I always ask tons... Better be safe than sorry later.
> 
> AFM - did retest yesterday and got even darker line! Pic attached. Today's beta was a success - 381. Is that a lot for being 4w1d? Or we shall see next week? I have an appt on Monday to retest beta and also check my thyroid (feel like I'm forgetting already)!

My friend had a beta of 415 at 4 weeks and has twin boys!


----------



## Katielbkr

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!


----------



## sunshine1217

Happy thanksgiving!!! I hope you guys eat a lot of turkey and whatever yummy grub you've got on the table!


----------



## MeganScott

*Disney*, I'm having trouble viewing PMs, keeps saying popups blocked even when they aren't and clicking on the link isn't working either. Will reinstall the browser and try...

It notifies me there's a message from you, earlier Sunshine, and that popup shows up so I'm not sure why the message itself doesn't open. Arrghhh... just like everything else, unexplained!!! ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

No, today I'm going to be thankful and good spirited and nothing's gonna ruin this day. Lots of shopping plans for tomorrow, with tonights special dinner menu of fried turkey, cheesy mashed potatoes, gravy, and sides. Gobble Gobble Gobble everyone!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## sunshine1217

maybe you shouldn't use the pop up. I always do cancel when they ask me about the pop up.


----------



## eveclo

Yay!

Finally a cycle has passed and i am now onto our second attempt at IVF!

In september i was on 100iu of Gonal F, due to my high ovarian reserve and being only early 20's. I ended up having 12 good follicles my first scan, and then at my second scan just 3 days before EC I only had one great one and two small ones. The doctor said it was due to the low dose of stimms. This time i have been bumped up to 150iu, in the hopes of having more great ones. I am so nervous that it will happen again, but i need to remain positive.
Currently on day 2 of injections, with a scan on MONDAY 2nd to see how the follicles are growing. Hopefully all is good!

Hopefully I can actually make it to egg collection and transfer with at least a few healthy eggs!

Hoping and praying for everyone here! And congrats to all the pregnant ladies from the previous time i was here! Woo HOO! :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Am going to update the first page - have 50 pages to trawl through so will take awhile xx


----------



## Plex

Ive now updated the front page - please let me know if there are any changes that you would like me to make and i will do so asap xx

Ive missed so much, good and bad :(

Im sending lots of :hugs: to *Megan, Chloe, Lucie, Samsfan, Katie* :hugs: We'll all be here for you if you need us. Im sending prayers your way to help you through this rough time.
Hopefully our time will come soon to us all xx


Congrats to *Flagirlie, Breezie, Bizzibii* [-o&lt; im praying for stickybeans for you all xx

I get my meds mon so only a day left :) I call the clinic on the 10th for my start date and to arrange an app for my baseline scan - probably be on or around the 27th Dec :D


----------



## Luciola

Thank you so much Plex for updating the front page!
I have been absent for couple of days as my work was really killing me. Now thinking seriously of leaving my job for my FET&#8230;

I have also started TCM+acupuncture, now besides loads of supplements (Prenatal, Fish oil, Evening Primrose oil) I have to take TCM twice a day, 3 hours away from these supplements, after meal&#8230; GEEZ! shall I have 5 meals a day now??

Congratulations again to ladies who got their BFPs! How exciting!


----------



## sunshine1217

I started bleeding last night. It wasn't too bad, no cramps. The bad part was I did a hcg this morning and it was light. Maybe this one wasn't meant to be. I'll call clinic today.


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> I started bleeding last night. It wasn't too bad, no cramps. The bad part was I did a hcg this morning and it was light. Maybe this one wasn't meant to be. I'll call clinic today.

So so sorry :hugs:
I still pray and hope for you!


----------



## Plex

Luci - Whats TCM? Ive not heard of that before lol What kind of work do u do if u dont mind me asking. If its going to affect your treatment so much then it wud b best to take a break from it :thumbup: xx

Sunshine - :hugs: thinking of you hun xx

Eveclo - Good luck for this cycle hun xx


----------



## MeganScott

sunshine1217 said:


> I started bleeding last night. It wasn't too bad, no cramps. The bad part was I did a hcg this morning and it was light. Maybe this one wasn't meant to be. I'll call clinic today.

Did you get through to the clinic today? I've read about women who bleed even though they're pregnant, and it doesn't affect the foetus. Its just something unexplained that happens... 

Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

*AFM *- I started bleeding Thursday night. Terrible timing for AF to show up, with all the Black Friday shopping we had planned. 

But I took 1000mg tylenol every 6 hours, and went ahead with the shopping, anyway. It was horrible cramping, with heavy bleeding and clots, and it felt like something inside me was scraping my abdomen with a knife...! 

I wonder if I will ovulate naturally this cycle, considering they down-regulated during the FET? I'm worried it might affect the natural ovulation process this cycle, since they shut down the ovaries completely. I know its probably silly for me to hope to conceive naturally at this stage, but its like that miracle you constantly hear happening to other people, who stopped TTC and then conceived naturally when they least expected it to happen.


----------



## Plex

Megan - Sorry af got u and badly too :hugs: Did u manage to get much shopping in with the cramps? Think if it were me idve probably gone homeand put a hot water bottle on my belly :hugs: A natural miracle would be great while ur waiting for ur app xx

I cant believe that i get my meds today:mail: looking forward to this cycle but trying not to get my hope up too much


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex* hon, I really hope this cycle works for you!! This has to be the one!! I'll be praying for you. :thumbup:

*AFM* - To take my mind off this TTC obsession, I decided to go back to working and keeping busy. I've been on a sabbatical since Sep 2012 because we thought we would focus all efforts on TTC, and its driving me nuts that I'm neither working nor pregnant, nor am I doing anything concrete in the TTC department for the next 2-3 months atleast... I realized I need to keep busy and active, and not put my whole life on hold like this.

And ofcourse, getting back to work means job applications, interviews... Which means I need formal attire, suits n stuff for the interviews as well as daily workwear... Not sure if I mentioned it before, but I used to weigh more than 280 pounds 2 years ago, and all my old stuff was thrown out when I lost a good 120 pounds... I need new stuff, for everything now. And I'm buying as I go along, when it becomes necessary because I'm still trying to lose some more.

Well, shopping with the AF pain was a nightmare! The painkillers took some of the edge off, but there were moments when the cramp returned in full force, and I'd be holding on to a mannequin doubled up in pain while DH looked on helplessly, and people walking by stared... And then the cramp would pass and I'd continue what I was doing...

But I got some fantastic deals over Black Friday - Business suits at $120 for 3 suits (what a mindblowing steal?!!) Some of these pieces go at $200 each, so thats the cost comparison... A Winter Coat from Century 21 at $100 which I'd seen listed last month at $235, Shoes for $19, and these are suede boots from LOFT with heels and look awesome with a suit, Winter Wear for $6 each from Forever 21; and we got tons of stuff for DH too... It was hard and painful, but each purchase convinced me the pain was worth the savings. We got me a new phone too, I'd had my eye on the Samsung Galaxy S4 for a while now, and we got it for $0 down with a 2 year contract from BestBuy.

Tons of pain, tons of shopping, but the Retail Therapy was worth the pain, I think! :winkwink:

Do you have this kind of craziness in the UK? Over Christmas shopping maybe?


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, Finally got a scan today. Just to fill you in, I called yesterday and they don't do scans on Sunday :saywhat: so the on call dr just told me to take it easy and drink a lot of fluids. Today I went in first thing. Beanie is doing ok! The heart was beating 115bpm. Phew!!! I wanted to kiss my RE but that prob would freak him out.

I just had the worst luck with HPT's this pregnancy. I should really stop using them.


----------



## sunshine1217

Ay....sorry megan, sounds like you're having a bad AF. :hugs: Great that you got some awesome deals though, did you go to the store or were you online shopping?


----------



## MeganScott

Sunshine hon, to be honest, you had me worried for a bit there, though I didn't want to admit it in my reply because I thought that would freak you out further... I'm sooooooooooooo glad it was a false alarm :hugs: and PUH-LEASE toss those HPTs out the window! 

And yes, we actually went to three different malls in NJ, plus the Bestbuy store and the K&G outlet in NYC. With the prices they quoted, I wasn't comfortable buying online without getting a feel of the fabric I was purchasing... I'm very old school in that department, like to do tons of research and double-checking before making a purchase! Burnt my fingers a couple of times with online shopping, don't trust the garment sizes they quote anymore. Electronics is okay to shop online I think, but this S4 deal with the $65 unlimited everything plan was only available in store, not online... Didn't have a choice there.

So we went everywhere in person, with that nasty AF trying to weigh me down. 

Did you get any baby shopping started over the weekend?


----------



## sunshine1217

MeganScott said:


> Sunshine hon, to be honest, you had me worried for a bit there, though I didn't want to admit it in my reply because I thought that would freak you out further... I'm sooooooooooooo glad it was a false alarm :hugs: and PUH-LEASE toss those HPTs out the window!
> 
> And yes, we actually went to three different malls in NJ, plus the Bestbuy store and the K&G outlet in NYC. With the prices they quoted, I wasn't comfortable buying online without getting a feel of the fabric I was purchasing... I'm very old school in that department, like to do tons of research and double-checking before making a purchase! Burnt my fingers a couple of times with online shopping, don't trust the garment sizes they quote anymore. Electronics is okay to shop online I think, but this S4 deal with the $65 unlimited everything plan was only available in store, not online... Didn't have a choice there.
> 
> So we went everywhere in person, with that nasty AF trying to weigh me down.
> 
> Did you get any baby shopping started over the weekend?

I was worried, too! Not even so much the bleed but the damn hpt telling me I was not pregnant. DH already took them to hide/throw away.:haha: I got a bunch of maternity stuff from a friend who was looking to get rid of them. I thought maybe that was bad luck when I started bleeding. definitely not going to get any baby stuff till we are well in our 2nd or 3rd trimester. Maybe I'll get a counter going now though. :happydance:

Glad you didn't let AF keep you from shopping!


----------



## flagirlie7

Sorry Megan for bad AF. Never fun!

Sunshine, I am soooo relieved as well. I was thinking all day and yesterday of you! How fragile things are! I also did HPT yesterday, IC kind, it was pretty dark but not as dark as I thought (comparing to other line). Was just worried don't know why and thank god that was the last test I had at home! No more. 

I keep checking myself for symptoms, sometimes I freak out a bit. I'm just terrified som will go wrong. Today was my second beta and since it was done by lab outside, I should be hopefully getting results soon! I do still feel ok though, too many pee trips to bathroom, constant constipation, minor cramps, appetite, whole nine yards.. Fingers crossed. 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie, I do check symptoms, too! I also have the bad habit of checking my cervix all the time. It's funny b/c when I went in for my 2nd beta, I wasn't expecting anything b/c I had very little symptoms except that my cervix had gone up high. But then it's not a good habit to get into. Thanks for all your support! Praying for our sticky beans. :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- I am so relieved for you! I'm so glad. 

Megan- I know how you feel. My AF was terrible also.

AF has been gone now for a couple of days. DH and I had a lil you know... its been a while... and it was not comfortable. I felt raw... I know... tmi. I have never had this experience before. I still have some tugs and pains in my uterus and I'm not comfortable... Has anyone had this experience after IVF before?? I'm concerned that they messed something up.

I started a fertility cleanse. I'm cleansing out all the horrible drugs and prepping!


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan said:


> Sunshine- I am so relieved for you! I'm so glad.
> 
> Megan- I know how you feel. My AF was terrible also.
> 
> AF has been gone now for a couple of days. DH and I had a lil you know... its been a while... and it was not comfortable. I felt raw... I know... tmi. I have never had this experience before. I still have some tugs and pains in my uterus and I'm not comfortable... Has anyone had this experience after IVF before?? I'm concerned that they messed something up.
> 
> I started a fertility cleanse. I'm cleansing out all the horrible drugs and prepping!

*Samsfan* - I know what you mean! I thought it was just me, getting tight and uncomfortable and painful... And thanks to all the discomfort, finding myself suddenly going dry, just making it all the more painful. (Sorry for tmi here).

I seriously thought the hormones messed up my drive and ability to enjoy intimacy... DH is very understanding about it, but I feel so bad. We tried some action during the down reg and BCP phase last month, but then it was so hard we just gave up. Its been a while with us too, and I want to get back to normal once AF stops. I hope it gets easier gradually...

What fertility cleanse are you using?


----------



## Luciola

Plex said:


> Luci - Whats TCM? Ive not heard of that before lol What kind of work do u do if u dont mind me asking. If its going to affect your treatment so much then it wud b best to take a break from it :

TCM = traditional Chinese Medicine. Sorry I should have been more explicit. So I am twice a day taking brown powder and black pearls. I live in a country where TCM is well accepted. So it seems weird that I only start now! Hope it will help...

I work in a consulting firm, year end is pretty insane in wrapping up all the projects while prospecting new ones... Today I again worked 12hours non stop no lunch, and learnt about pregnancy of 3 friends, coming back home at 9pm with stepkids screaming around the house... Not to mention my migraine and AF pain. Just crazy dark days!

Must climbing onto bed now... Thinking of you all the lovely ladies here!


----------



## Rurin

hi - I've been quietly lurking since August when our first IVF failed as it's quite painful to see all the buddies go on to get pregnant when you're not.

Anyway - we are all set to start an ICSI round in January.
Doc seems positive that the zero fertilisation was just unlucky and that we will get better results with ICSI - hope so as we used up our NHS go and this round is all on us. eeeek!

Really hoping as always that this will be it for us....


----------



## sunshine1217

Welcome Rurin! Are you going to the same dr as the round you did before?

Luciola, consulting firms sound crazy...I use to work at a law firm and we sometimes worked with consultants from consulting firms. Do you work for a big 5? I remember they also travel a lot. Do you stepkids live with you?

Samsfan/Megan, I was the same way last time. I haven't enjoyed sex after and then I had the baby and it's just been hard ever since. When i finally got some sensation back, it was time for IVF again. Try to get yourselves back before you get preggers.


----------



## flagirlie7

Well, I have not had any "special" enjoyment for quite some times. Few weeks before I started stims. Ahhh. And I do think about it all the time now, but can't see myself doing it just yet or anytime soon...

Anyway, second beta 3,448! Relief. That's from 381 about five days ago. First U/S schedules 12/13 (Friday!)... Also the day of my work holiday party.


----------



## bizzibii

Sunshine- I am so glad it worked out for you :happydance:

Rurin- I will keep my fingers crossed for you . I remember reading your post before:hugs:

On my end.. well, I have had some spotting with terrible , terrible cramps ( but only in the evenings ) . They don't want to do the ultrasound but I did have another Beta on Friday and the nurse said the numbers were excellent  I worry so much now. 
With my last miscarriage I had exactly the same kind of spotting and they all said.. Don't worry, it all sounds fine.. until I went for an ultrasound..:cry:
I miscarried on Christmas Day two years ago :cry:, I don't want to have another Christmas ruined ...


----------



## MeganScott

*bizzibii* I hope this Christmas brings you the joy you deserve! Will be praying for you. :hugs:

*Rurin*, welcome and good luck with your cycle. :thumbup:

*flagirlie*, those are great numbers. Happy for you! :happydance:

*AFM* - I need some inputs, ladies... AF is almost gone, barely any bleeding anymore, but my cramps are persistent. Every afternoon 2.30pm onwards till bedtime, I feel severe cramping, mostly in the ovaries. 

I'm worried something is wrong inside, or is it just the ovaries returning to normal after being downregulated for that last FET cycle?

I'm not quite sure what to expect, this pain should have been gone now as per my regular menstrual cycles.


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie, Beta's going up great! Are you getting nauseous? Can't wait to hear how many HB's you see on the 13th!:happydance:

bizzibii, we're like the same number of weeks along! I am really nervous as well. Why won't they give you a scan? They should at this point, no?

Megan, i feel like you had a mc or something with all the cramping. That doesn't sound too normal, not sure what to tell you but maybe have your dr scan you? Your RE's office sounds very unresponsive so maybe you have to make it sound like you're having excruciating pain and crazy amount of bleeding (they don't have to know AF has stopped).


----------



## Plex

MeganScott said:


> *Plex* hon, I really hope this cycle works for you!! This has to be the one!! I'll be praying for you. :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM* - To take my mind off this TTC obsession, I decided to go back to working and keeping busy. I've been on a sabbatical since Sep 2012 because we thought we would focus all efforts on TTC, and its driving me nuts that I'm neither working nor pregnant, nor am I doing anything concrete in the TTC department for the next 2-3 months atleast... I realized I need to keep busy and active, and not put my whole life on hold like this.
> 
> And ofcourse, getting back to work means job applications, interviews... Which means I need formal attire, suits n stuff for the interviews as well as daily workwear... Not sure if I mentioned it before, but I used to weigh more than 280 pounds 2 years ago, and all my old stuff was thrown out when I lost a good 120 pounds... I need new stuff, for everything now. And I'm buying as I go along, when it becomes necessary because I'm still trying to lose some more.
> 
> Well, shopping with the AF pain was a nightmare! The painkillers took some of the edge off, but there were moments when the cramp returned in full force, and I'd be holding on to a mannequin doubled up in pain while DH looked on helplessly, and people walking by stared... And then the cramp would pass and I'd continue what I was doing...
> 
> But I got some fantastic deals over Black Friday - Business suits at $120 for 3 suits (what a mindblowing steal?!!) Some of these pieces go at $200 each, so thats the cost comparison... A Winter Coat from Century 21 at $100 which I'd seen listed last month at $235, Shoes for $19, and these are suede boots from LOFT with heels and look awesome with a suit, Winter Wear for $6 each from Forever 21; and we got tons of stuff for DH too... It was hard and painful, but each purchase convinced me the pain was worth the savings. We got me a new phone too, I'd had my eye on the Samsung Galaxy S4 for a while now, and we got it for $0 down with a 2 year contract from BestBuy.
> 
> Tons of pain, tons of shopping, but the Retail Therapy was worth the pain, I think! :winkwink:
> 
> Do you have this kind of craziness in the UK? Over Christmas shopping maybe?

Our asda supermarkets are part of the walmart family so have started doing black friday, amazon do and a couple of others - wish they all did it tbh :) I love sales but hate them - love the bargain hate the crowds lol You got some awesome deals too :thumbup: Have you sent any applications out yet? 

I wud call your clinic about the cramping hun, cud be your body returning to normal like u say but cud b cysts too or maybe infection, best to get checked out just in case :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies, Finally got a scan today. Just to fill you in, I called yesterday and they don't do scans on Sunday :saywhat: so the on call dr just told me to take it easy and drink a lot of fluids. Today I went in first thing. Beanie is doing ok! The heart was beating 115bpm. Phew!!! I wanted to kiss my RE but that prob would freak him out.
> 
> I just had the worst luck with HPT's this pregnancy. I should really stop using them.

:happydance: so relieved that everything is looking good! I chat on another thread - about egg sharing and bleeding seems to be really common in early pregnancy after ivf, not nice but good to know its common amoung us ivf'ers xx


----------



## Plex

flagirlie7 said:


> Well, I have not had any "special" enjoyment for quite some times. Few weeks before I started stims. Ahhh. And I do think about it all the time now, but can't see myself doing it just yet or anytime soon...
> 
> Anyway, second beta 3,448! Relief. That's from 381 about five days ago. First U/S schedules 12/13 (Friday!)... Also the day of my work holiday party.

:happydance: yay!! xxx



Rurin said:


> hi - I've been quietly lurking since August when our first IVF failed as it's quite painful to see all the buddies go on to get pregnant when you're not.
> 
> Anyway - we are all set to start an ICSI round in January.
> Doc seems positive that the zero fertilisation was just unlucky and that we will get better results with ICSI - hope so as we used up our NHS go and this round is all on us. eeeek!
> 
> Really hoping as always that this will be it for us....

Welcome back hun!!! :hugs: Its good that ur ready to come back and chat and go for your next cycle too :hugs: Do you have a start date yet? xx



Luciola said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Luci - Whats TCM? Ive not heard of that before lol What kind of work do u do if u dont mind me asking. If its going to affect your treatment so much then it wud b best to take a break from it :
> 
> TCM = traditional Chinese Medicine. Sorry I should have been more explicit. So I am twice a day taking brown powder and black pearls. I live in a country where TCM is well accepted. So it seems weird that I only start now! Hope it will help...
> 
> I work in a consulting firm, year end is pretty insane in wrapping up all the projects while prospecting new ones... Today I again worked 12hours non stop no lunch, and learnt about pregnancy of 3 friends, coming back home at 9pm with stepkids screaming around the house... Not to mention my migraine and AF pain. Just crazy dark days!
> 
> Must climbing onto bed now... Thinking of you all the lovely ladies here!Click to expand...

Ah makes sense now lol thanks for that :) Your job sounds soo stressful hun! can you take extended time off for your next cycle or will you have to leave completely if you decide to take the time out that is xx

*Afm* I got my meds mon!! :happydance: Sorted through it all and have it all bagged up ready to go - im now itching to call the clinic to find out when to take the northisterone and get my official start date :happydance:


----------



## flagirlie7

Sunshine, seems I have been doing fine. Trying to get rid off all the bloating (looking 4-5 months lol not 5 weeks), drank Gatorade but not much help. Gets worse after drinking and eating. It's like my skin can't stretch anymore. 

Today I felt all day hungry and nauseous. So I ate and then felt only nauseous. Had to go out for a little walk in the middle of my work. But it helped! So I'm only 5 weeks today and afraid it might get way worse. Oh well. Not complaining. I am actually in heaven, besides our wedding ceremonies, these are the happiest days ever! Enjoying every minute - good or bad :)


----------



## sunshine1217

So well said flagirlie! Nausea is no fun but it's a reminder that we're preggers. with my son I was not nauseous until 6 or 7 weeks but this one started early. I find that salty crackers help. Re bloating, I'm not bloated at all this time around (sorry not rubbing it in your face or anything) but I'm wondering if b/c I drink electrolyte water and eat a banana every day. I never drank any gatorade, that stuff makes me sick.

Plex, so exciting!!! You must be so stoked. When do you get blood drawn?


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Checking in after a long holiday weekend. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. 

Congrats on all our BFPs and also the progress on scans etc. I am so excited for you all.

For those of us not yet with our BFPs - PMA - our time will come soon :)

I am going to see the RE tomorrow and see how my little 24mm cyst has progressed after 5 weeks of BCPs. I hope it is gone. I would love to be off BCPs but I think that probably ill be on them for another 5 weeks. I feel bad for my DH b/c I know my patience is out the window and he rather gets the snide side of me lately! 

An our sex life has taken a drastic turn for the worse this year - IVF / IUIs all the meds and timing etc etc has just made it not very sexy around here. :( I miss it!

I was thinking of getting my DH a rowing machine for holidays. He wants to get in shape and me too. I was thinking I might not be able to do when I am preggers. Does anyone know?

Ayway, ill keep y'all posted. Fx for all the newcomers as well. Thanks Plex for keeping us up to date - you rock!

Henna

PS - I don't think you can do TCM with meds Luciola. My RE would have none of the herbs once I was on the meds. Accu is fine throughout tho.


----------



## Plex

*Sunshine* - I hated the nausea when i was pregnant, all day and all night nausea :sick: felt like i was full of wind and had to burp to stop feeling like i was going to throw up! Eating helped but not much

Im getting more excited by the day :D Really nervous at the same time too as this will be it for us - cant afford another ivf, well not for a few years :wacko: unless that is we re-mortgage the house :( My clinic dont do bloods, i just take the northisterone, go in for my baseline scan then start stimms the same day if all ok. I did have a load of bloods done before my last ivf though so they probably still count? Not sure though as theryve not said anything yet, they're probably saving that for when i least expect it :haha: 

My hubby had to do ANOTHER sperm sample though, he says they must have a list of all the men and go through it periodically to make sure theyre doing their fair share of embarasing stuff too as the nurses are all female and like to see the men suffer :haha: lolol


----------



## Plex

*Henna* - Fxd that cyst has done a disappearing act! I know its the last thing id want to be waiting for even more weeks to pass - good luck for 2moro :hugs: 

Did you go anywhere over the holidays? 

Think i'll second the crap sex life since ttc, think we've all but given up with it its that bad - i feel like im miserable for the most part :dohh: working shed loads doesnt help much either. 

As with the keeping fit thing, if you start before you get pregnant you dont have to stop, just take it easier. Although id say with this ivf buisiness itd b best to rest up after transfer till your doc says you can exercise just in case. Ive put on a stone since ER on 23rd Oct and feel far too podgy for my own good, i just cant muster the will power to do anything about it :dohh: xx


----------



## Luciola

Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Checking in after a long holiday weekend. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well.
> 
> Congrats on all our BFPs and also the progress on scans etc. I am so excited for you all.
> 
> For those of us not yet with our BFPs - PMA - our time will come soon :)
> 
> I am going to see the RE tomorrow and see how my little 24mm cyst has progressed after 5 weeks of BCPs. I hope it is gone. I would love to be off BCPs but I think that probably ill be on them for another 5 weeks. I feel bad for my DH b/c I know my patience is out the window and he rather gets the snide side of me lately!
> 
> An our sex life has taken a drastic turn for the worse this year - IVF / IUIs all the meds and timing etc etc has just made it not very sexy around here. :( I miss it!
> '
> I was thinking of getting my DH a rowing machine for holidays. He wants to get in shape and me too. I was thinking I might not be able to do when I am preggers. Does anyone know?
> 
> Ayway, ill keep y'all posted. Fx for all the newcomers as well. Thanks Plex for keeping us up to date - you rock!
> 
> Henna
> 
> PS - I don't think you can do TCM with meds Luciola. My RE would have none of the herbs once I was on the meds. Accu is fine throughout tho.

Hi Henna! Welcome back! 
I am now on two non med cycles, only on supplements such as prenatal and fish oil, and my TCM doc said I could take TCM at least 3 hours apart from these supplements. She is also specialised in fertility so I rather trust her.
My FET cycle is only mid-Feb next year, once I start the af end Jan I will only do acupuncture. Did your RE specifically mention which Med shouldn't be taken concomitantly with TCM?


----------



## Rurin

sunshine1217 said:


> Welcome Rurin! Are you going to the same dr as the round you did before?

yeah - same doc just private this time. He's been great with us and the hospital is only 20mins away so really convenient.

We're doing short protocol again but upping the drugs slightly to get more eggs. My AMH was 55 so he's worried about OHSS.


----------



## sunshine1217

Rurin said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Rurin! Are you going to the same dr as the round you did before?
> 
> yeah - same doc just private this time. He's been great with us and the hospital is only 20mins away so really convenient.
> 
> We're doing short protocol again but upping the drugs slightly to get more eggs. My AMH was 55 so he's worried about OHSS.Click to expand...

How much stims did he have you on last time? Did he say why none of them fertilized last time?


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex*, yes I applied to a few places, and already had the initial screening telephonic interview yesterday with one of the places. A few other recruiters reached out to me after I responded to their posting, and they have submitted my application for those positions too.

A couple of the openings look promising, and pay very nicely. Fingers crossed! :winkwink:

*Henna* I hope your cyst has gone down hon. Good luck for the check! :thumbup:

Also, I would not recommend a rowing machine workout while you're pregnant. I've heard walking is best for pregnant women, and they have some specific stretches and workouts for pregnant women, which you might want to check out.

*Luciola*, REs usually ask you to stop *ANYTHING HERBAL* when on a medicated cycle. Apparently the herbs interfere with the meds and mess up their effect. I was made to stop Royal Jelly (Which is like honey, i.e. Bee food for the Queen Bee.) while I was on stims too.

But as long as you're not on a medicated cycle, and you will stop the TCM herbs the moment you get your AF in Jan, I think you should be fine. 

*Plex, Sunshine*, I spoke to my REs office and they just told me to take heavy dose tylenol to combat the pain and told me its normal and they get calls like this one all the time. They're so desensitized to the pain I experience, they behave like they're doing me a favor by answering my call. :shrug: 

I guess its probably because I requested all my records, indicating I wasn't going to return, and they have no more money to make from me. Glad I'm not going back there!! :nope:


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> So well said flagirlie! Nausea is no fun but it's a reminder that we're preggers. with my son I was not nauseous until 6 or 7 weeks but this one started early. I find that salty crackers help. Re bloating, I'm not bloated at all this time around (sorry not rubbing it in your face or anything) but I'm wondering if b/c I drink electrolyte water and eat a banana every day. I never drank any gatorade, that stuff makes me sick.
> 
> Plex, so exciting!!! You must be so stoked. When do you get blood drawn?

I have to admit, I feel much better today (drinking Gatorade instead of water like I did yesterday). Went up 2.6 lbs from AM to PM, like a balloon. Back down again.


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, your RE's office seems very insensitive. I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you find a better office. :hugs:

flagirlie, yay for less bloating! How's the nausea? Do you find any foods repulsive?

AFM, I had more brown spotting. DS has been extra fussy about naps recently and I don't know if it's due to the stress and energy I spend on trying to get him to sleep. I've tried to put him down 3x for naps today, none of which amounted to a nap. I ended up having to drive him out till he fell asleep then have him sleep in the parked car in front of the house.


----------



## flagirlie7

Lol, in the parked car... Well at least it worked!

I am doing good, no nausea for the past two days. I eat almost everything I can, lots of salads, some fruits. Barely any sweets (unusual for me! i love chocolate). Fish does not sound appealing. That's about it... Had some major constipation... But in general, all good, hungry often, but fill up fast most of the time!

Counting down days to next Friday... cant wait to find out if all is good and how many we have!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Flagirlie, wow, you're doing well! I'm so nauseous and don't want to eat anything. Especially meats and salads. I can do fruit but mostly just crackers and nuts. I really wish my spotting would stop completely. I'm so excited for you to get your scan on Friday!!! My next one is Monday, I just want time to go by faster. I have been so scared from the beginning of this pregnancy. From the low progesterone to getting the flu and bleeding, I need a breather! 

How is everyone else doing? Miss you all!


----------



## bizzibii

I have miscarried yesterday morning. I knew it as soon as I saw the first drop of blood :-(&#8230; I am angry and I hate everything and everyone today&#8230;We are going to have genetic testing next week and FET is planned for February. Another Christmas ruined. 

I hate it so much :cry:


----------



## sunshine1217

bizzibii, I cannot describe how sorry I am to hear that. I will pray for your emotional healing, that's gotta be so tough. So they found out through your HCG levels?


----------



## Plex

bizzibii said:


> I have miscarried yesterday morning. I knew it as soon as I saw the first drop of blood :-( I am angry and I hate everything and everyone todayWe are going to have genetic testing next week and FET is planned for February. Another Christmas ruined.
> 
> I hate it so much :cry:

Omg :cry: im so very sorry hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Megan - Hope the pain is subsiding for you :hugs: 

The job front looks promising for you! The pay sounds good too lol xx

Sunshine - sometimes taking them out is the only thing that does the trick. :dohh: xx

Afm im getting really bloomin impatient now :( Just want the date to start the northisterone and my baseline scan booking in! I have worked out tho that i cud be starting the northisterone next weekend (13th/14th) [-o&lt;




:xmas9:


----------



## bizzibii

sunshine1217 said:


> bizzibii, I cannot describe how sorry I am to hear that. I will pray for your emotional healing, that's gotta be so tough. So they found out through your HCG levels?


Well I just miscarried and todays ultrasound showed nothing plus the levels dropped to 350. Onto the next try then. I am happy that some of us got positive results :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

bizzibii :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry bizzbi :) I know it's hard but I would take some comfort in the fact you can get pregnant lots off :hugs: x


----------



## Hennapop

buziibee - I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard. Hugs.

Megan - hope you are feeling better and better each day and that your pain has subsided. I had my RE give Tylenol3 w codine after ER so I have that. I'm so intolerant of pain and being ignored or minimized by staff makes it worse! Best to be proactive and have meds on hand!

Plex - you're getting excited! Fxed for you! 

Luciola - my RN said NO herbs w meds (just like Megan said) b/c they don't know how meds mix w/ herbs.

Sunshine - hope you're doing well!

Rurin - welcome! Good luck this cycle!

My update - cyst is gone! Yay! ET scheduled 1/22/14 and we're still waiting for PGD results on inconclusive embie. Also, on BCPs until early Jan. Oh joy - I will be delightful this holiday season!!

Thanks for the feedback on the rowing machine. Happy Friday all :)


----------



## Plex

3 days left till i call the clinic............. :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Henna, yay for no cyst! :hugs: Do you get moody with BCP's? 

Plex, 3 days counting down....:thumbup:


----------



## Plex

Hena- Sorry I missed the bit that you said u had no cyst and that you now have a date set for ET!:happydance: xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi, do you ladies mind if I join in? I'm starting my first IVF cycle at the end of this month, and I'm feeling a bit scared and nervous, and like I need support from others who are also in IVF land.


----------



## Luciola

Henna, profit your last freedom of drinking! 

I visited again my Acupuncture doctor and shared my concern regarding herbs - she said indeed some REs wouldn't allow herbs while stimming. I said I would stop until before my FET cycle (end January probably), it gives me 2 months to prepare my body which should be more than enough (I hope)!

Welcome Smalltowngirl!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, Luciola! :) Good luck for your upcoming FET cycle! Did you freeze all your embryos for FET?

My condolences to bizzibii :hug:

Plex, I see your IVF start date (or finding out when it's going to happen) is coming so soon, how exciting! FX'd

Henna, FX'd for your upcoming FET, too! Hope you get results for that one embie, soon! And yay for no cyst!


----------



## Plex

Smalltown - Welcome!! :hi: When do u start ur cycle, have u been given a date yet? We could be cycling together :happydance: xx

Luci - A couple of months should be plenty of time to get the herbs out of your system hun :) xx

Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, Plex! :) :hi:

It would be cool to cycle together! :happydance:

They told me the start of my IVF cycle would be when AF comes and that on cd3 I was to start taking the BCP's for pre-cycle suppression (although they count that as part of the cycle). AF is due 12/21/13 at the earliest, but may arrive a day or three late because of the femara, so around then. I don't have my IVF education day and consent signing scheduled till 12/27/13, because that was easiest for DH with his work, but the IVF nurse assured me it would be okay as long as the funds made it to the clinic a week before AF came, and she even prescribed me the BCP's so I'd have them ready for whenever AF hits, since it's due to hit around Christmas, and she said I could go ahead and start taking them on cd3. Eep, I'm so nervous for it to start!


----------



## Plex

:) Are you on long or short protocol? I did long protocol last time with buserelin, menopur 225iu and pregnyl 10,000 for trigger. I DR for 3 weeks then stimmed for 12 days, i gave away all the eggs they got as i was sharing only got 6 (2 immature) so not enough to share - I needed 6 at my clinic minimum. This cycles all for us and im excited but very nervous as never had an transfer. Will u be starting soon after the 27th u think? xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Plex said:


> :) Are you on long or short protocol? I did long protocol last time with buserelin, menopur 225iu and pregnyl 10,000 for trigger. I DR for 3 weeks then stimmed for 12 days, i gave away all the eggs they got as i was sharing only got 6 (2 immature) so not enough to share - I needed 6 at my clinic minimum. This cycles all for us and im excited but very nervous as never had an transfer. Will u be starting soon after the 27th u think? xx

I'm not sure...I know the IVF cycle is going to be anywhere from 45 - 60 days, and I know I'm going to be doing at least 2 weeks of BCP's and I guess it depends on scheduling or how I respond if I do more BCP's than that (up to 4 weeks). From what I understand, Lupron will be the next med to be introduced and then stims (possibly menopur or Follistim, Bravelle, or Pergonal) and then Ganirelix or Cetrotide to keep me from ovulating, then Ovidrel for the trigger. I'm not sure of the timing or exactly what meds and how much I'll be given, yet, but I hope to find out more details on the 27th. I hope I only have to do 2 weeks of BCP's (esp. since last time I took them they made me nauseous)!

I'm so scared I'll somehow get no eggs (like if the timing of the trigger is wrong or something). And I'm also worried I won't get any frosties, assuming I get anything and there's fertilization and such (I really need to make the most out of my package deal, which includes 3 fresh and 3 frozen, which means if it doesn't happen on a fresh cycle I need frosties so I get my FETs). And I'm kinda worried about OHSS because my AMH is 5.3 (on the high end of normal). But most of all I fear no eggs. 8-[

Sorry you didn't get enough to share the first time :( :hugs: but yay for this upcoming cycle being all for you!:happydance:


----------



## flagirlie7

Smalltowngal, I had all sorts of worries before I began. Now looking back, the whole process went super smooth and wasn't bad at all. Obviously, it's all worth it at the end! But I worried myself sick about injections (long protocol), ohss and quality of my eggs at first. My amh was 3.7 I think and I have pcos. I was happy to start with many eggs (28) but was quite disappointed they only got six good ones! Then I worried about how many will fertilize (4 did!). Then about frosties (both made it) and about two we transferred. I guess at the end of the day, you need to somewhat let go and let nature take its course. Can't really affect most. Good luck!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, flagirlie7, your words give me comfort <3:hugs: And I'm so glad it worked for you! :happydance: When will they know how many are in there?


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: smalltowngirl!

The process is so daunting! I had a short protocol and am still not sure why doctors put most of you on long ones. You have to just take it 1 day at a time. If you think tooo far ahead or worry about the future, it won't help with stress/anxiety. I only put in 1 good embryo so that's all your need. We'll be here to hear all your venting. This thread has helped me so much (thanks ladies!). I didn't have the "ideal" cycle as my initial HCG was so low I had gotten negative HPT's and had written myself off already. I hope you have a smoother cycle!


----------



## flagirlie7

SmallTownGal said:


> Thanks, flagirlie7, your words give me comfort <3:hugs: And I'm so glad it worked for you! :happydance: When will they know how many are in there?

This Friday!! I am kinda having a feeling it might be two! Just because of my hcg levels and early symptoms.


----------



## SmallTownGal

sunshine1217 said:


> :hi: smalltowngirl!
> 
> The process is so daunting! I had a short protocol and am still not sure why doctors put most of you on long ones. You have to just take it 1 day at a time. If you think tooo far ahead or worry about the future, it won't help with stress/anxiety. I only put in 1 good embryo so that's all your need. We'll be here to hear all your venting. This thread has helped me so much (thanks ladies!). I didn't have the "ideal" cycle as my initial HCG was so low I had gotten negative HPT's and had written myself off already. I hope you have a smoother cycle!

Hi, sunshine, and thanks! :hi:

Good advice, one day at a time. :thumbup:

So glad it worked out for you with 1 good embie, and in spite of a not so smooth cycle! :happydance: (If I get 1 good one and the doc recommends putting just that one back, I'll be doing that, too, and freezing the rest if I'm lucky enough to get some to freeze.)



flagirlie7 said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, flagirlie7, your words give me comfort <3:hugs: And I'm so glad it worked for you! :happydance: When will they know how many are in there?
> 
> This Friday!! I am kinda having a feeling it might be two! Just because of my hcg levels and early symptoms.Click to expand...

Eeeek, so exciting!! :) I can't wait, FX'd!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Today I received a confirmation email that the loan paperwork has been processed, and the funds will be at clinic no later than 12/10/13, so they will be there in plenty of time, yay! :)

Also, after looking over my notes, I think they are skipping/not doing Lupron for me, and at the end of the bcp's, it's stims then Ganirelix or Cetrotide to keep me from ovulating, then Ovidrel for the trigger. I think...we shall see...


----------



## dovkav123

Hello Ladies,
I am back with a news. I have done my 5th natural cycle IVFand tomorrow we have ET.
My RE recommended Brevactid 1500 IE 3 times this week after ET. 
It is HCG hormone. Have you taken it and did it help?
Hoping lots of BFP this magical season!:xmas6:


----------



## sunshine1217

Smalltowngirl, What does Lupron do? I never did that.

dovkav, good luck!!! Keep us posted on your symptoms.

flagirlie, just 3 more days till your scan, do you prefer twins or singleton?


----------



## flagirlie7

Sunshine, I am excited and worried at the same time... First of all I hope it's all going well down there (since I have not had any check since my last blood a week ago, worries always creep up) - such as there's a nice sac with embryo, maybe heart, hope not missing or ectopic etc. Yikes. Anyway, however many we get will be a blessing, honestly, and it's secondary, but to tell you the truth, I would just be happy with one (and less money and energy related to that), but hey. As long as they (she/he) whatever it is, are healthy, I'm in!! My DH might pass out if it's 2 though!


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie7 said:


> My DH might pass out if it's 2 though!

:rofl:

I know, my DH was very insistent on putting in 1. Last time we were actually ok with having twins but having had 1, we got scared LOL. I put in 3 for my FET and I was so stressed the whole time (probably another reason for the BFN). Well, I hope you hear AT LEAST 1 beautiful heartbeat. I'm still stressed even after another scan yesterday. A lot of my friends had MMC's at 8 weeks so I feel like I need to get past 8 weeks to feel at ease a bit.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Just popping back in to say Hi!!! :hi:
I follow this thread every day, so I certainly haven't forgotten about you all!
Congrats on the BFP's!! :happydance:

And I am so truly sorry for those who got BFN's :hugs: I have been silently here feeling the pain and disappointment with you :cry:

Flagirlie & sunshine - I will honestly tell you that the worrying DOES NOT END... I will be 12 (eeeekkkkk!! Twelve!?!?) weeks on Thursday.. And I still worry about my cricket every single day. Is it still alive? Is it still growing? Am I eating healthy enough? Does it have any chromosomal issues? 
I cried at my 10 week ultrasound because I was CONVINCED something went wrong and my baby was not living any more.. And then there it was, dancing the samba right in front of me! :cloud9: it was honestly surreal..

And now as I gear up for the Nt scan next Wednesday, I am once again convinced something is wrong.. My fears are completely unfounded, but there is no way to shut them off.
Against my better judgement I just ordered a baby doppler.. I have a feeling this may create more stress if I can't find the heartbeat, but imagine the relief/joy I'll feel if I CAN hear it !!

anyway , I just wanted to pop in... Xoxox and please keep the faith ladies!! 
:flower:


----------



## flagirlie7

Definitely yes to Doppler :) would give me a peace of mind for sure!
Sunshine, how was the scan? Did I miss your post, if so my apologies....


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Chickadee! Glad things are well, good luck on your NT scan. That's a big one. I totally feel your pain....as I am a month behind you.

flagirlie, No I didn't post anything. It actually slipped my mind. To be honest, I did something stupid I don't even remember if I posted. Sorry if you're hearing this again. I decided to pee on a stick on Friday and as it turned out, the line was super faint! I freaked out and went to DH's hospital and had him just do an abdominal scan, thankfully saw the HB then. I did some research and read about what's called the "Hook effect". Apparently our HCG levels will be too high that it will not register on some of the IC's. Total false alarm....

So then when I went for my scan on Monday it was less eventful. My estrogen is up to 900 but my progesterone is still in the 40s....is that normal? RN seems to think everything is fine but my p4 has been at the same level since 5 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## SmallTownGal

dovkav123 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am back with a news. I have done my 5th natural cycle IVFand tomorrow we have ET.
> My RE recommended Brevactid 1500 IE 3 times this week after ET.
> It is HCG hormone. Have you taken it and did it help?
> Hoping lots of BFP this magical season!:xmas6:

Hi, dovkav :hi: I hope your ET went well! FX'd!



sunshine1217 said:


> Smalltowngirl, What does Lupron do? I never did that.

Basically, it supposed to help the ovaries to be able to produce more and better eggs and with less stims, when given to the right patients and with the right timing. Lupron also prevents ovulation and is used to help control the cycle for timing purposes.

After reading that article, I'm now wondering if I will be taking Lupron, but it won't be the long protocol, and so it will be replaced with Ganirelix or Cetrotide when the time is right. But I'm not sure. They might simply give me Ganirelix or Cetrotide instead of Lupron (Ganirelix and Cetrotide do the same thing as Lupron but in different ways). I'm sure I'll find out what my exact protocol is planned to be, on my IVF edu day, but right now I'm a bit confused. I'm trying not worry about it, though, and trust the doctor, who I picked for his experience and expertise.

---

Hi, Chickadeedee :hi: Sending you sticky vibes! FX'd for your NT scan!

Glad everything turned out to be okay, sunshine! :) Sorry you gave yourself a scare! :hugs:

FX'd for your scan and at least one sticky bean, flagirlie!

--

AFM: The loan got through to the clinic and we are officially paid up for IVF, and they are sending a contract for the IVF package in the mail. :)

(Hopefully this doesn't wind up being like a double post. My first post didn't show up for some reason. Maybe it was the link to the article used to explain why Lupron is used when it's used, that I originally included, so I left the link out in case that was it.)


----------



## Plex

:hi: all xx

Hope u are all well? 

I called my clinic on tue about getting my start date and its now been pushed back to the 2nd Jan, with me to start the northisterone on the 21st Dec. Only problem is if i get af in the mean time then my dates get pushed back even further :( Im now on CD40 /41 which is a bugger cos i think sods law will mean i do get af before then :( I just wanna start my ivf already! :brat:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Gah, Plex, I hope your AF doesn't start before then! I would hate to have to wait longer, as well. Hopefully it won't start too soon, and we can be cycle buddies. FX'd!

(That reminds me, I am feeling paranoid about whether it will really be okay for my AF to start before the contracts are signed, esp. since I thought AF was going to be starting closer to the signing, when I last talked to the nurse. I've decided to call the clinic when they open and double check that we don't really need to move up the contract signing to before my period. I'd hate to have a delay for something I can prevent, since I can always move up that edu day/consent signing appt.) 8-[


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun :) I do think my af will get me before the 21st and put back my treatment, I feel soo down and am snapping at everyone. I've really gotta snap outta it and focus on xmas first to get my mind of it. 

Hope u manage to get the contract thing sorted hun. It horrible waiting for treatment to start in the first place without any delays. hopefully we'll Beth b starting around the same time X x


----------



## MeganScott

Hello Ladies, 

I've been quiet and a little disconnected since there wasn't much to share at my end. I've been busy in the job hunt and done a few telephonic and one personal interview so far. The process is on, December is always slow in hiring.

*Plex*, I hope you have a rocking X'mas this year and you get right into your cycle soon after. I know how trying it can be to keep waiting!

*SmallTownGal* welcome to the forum (A little late, I know, but I'm glad to have one more wonderful mommy-to-be with us).

*Dovkav* hope your ET went smoothly. Fingers crossed for you hun! :thumbup:

*Sunshine* I thought those HPTs were out! Uh-uh being naughty right before Christmas! :haha: But seriously, how have you been? Must be precious to hear that little HB inside you?

*Chickadeedee* its good to hear from you. Its been a while. Keep the faith hon, the baby's going to be fine. Don't freak yourself out! :hugs:

*flagirlie*, I'm waiting to hear if you have a singleton or twins. Exciting stuff. :thumbup:

Praying for all you mommies to be. May the little ones grow and get stronger and ready to come out in due course! :hugs: :thumbup:

*AFM* - You might recall we are on the hunt for a new RE with all the disappointments so far. We had an appointment yesterday with IRMS (Dr. Patricia L. Hughes) at Hackensack. I had a ton of questions for her, but after reviewing all my history till date she says: All you need is another attempt. Nothing different, save for an easier and smoother transfer.

In her opinion, everything is functioning like it should and its not a question of IF it will happen, its only about WHEN. She shot down autoimmune conditions saying it didn't affect implantation at all, she shot down HCG infusion saying it wasn't proven, and she said even if I had endometriosis or PCOS it did not affect implantation so we didn't need to investigate for it. She also said acupuncture is Bull and has no effect on success rates.

The only thing she suggested we could do differently is PGD/PGS but not for the three embies we currently have frozen. She said we could do that in case these three don't attach and we have to go for a fresh cycle after.

We've decided not to go ahead with her, as she advises nothing different from our existing protocol, save for minor changes here and there. The whole reason for switching over was to investigate why it hasn't worked, and if she isn't interested in doing that, its not worth it.

So, we have an appointment at Sher Institute in NYC coming up on Feb 18th, and his initial patient questionnaire itself asks if I have been tested for autoimmune conditions so I am very optimistic about that appointment. I hope Dr. Tortoriello is as good as we expect him to be.

Until then, we are taking a break from it all and, of course, trying naturally. 

I hope I didn't miss any important updates since I was last active, my sincere apologies if I have. And prayers and hugs to the ones who have had to deal with bad news in this time. :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan, so glad you're moving ahead, albeit slowly. Yes, agree, that doctor seemed to be perhaps looking for money... Why would they make you go and use all frosties, without even investigating, and than if that does not work, what, make you start all over to get more $$... Sounds fishy. 

I read a bunch of things from Dr. Sher and he sounds insightful! Hope you have more luck there!!

AFM - my symptoms come and go, apparently it's normal, yesterday I felt just fine (too good, so it worried me) and then couldn't sleep last night and lots of nausea today so I think we are good (sounds strange, right?)... I was worried and excited for tomorrow, now I am more excited than worried! Get to meet my lil bub (or bubs!)... Will let you know all tomorrow!!!


----------



## Samsfan

MeganScott- Sorry to hear about your appointment. I agree with you, if she didn't give you answers then move on. I do have news I went to my second opinion, and although he didn't diagnose my infertility, he answered every question I ever had. I felt a burden off my shoulders the moment I left the office. I had a plan and answers. Megan you may just want a consult with him. You just need to take your med records and bloods within last 6 months.

This is my report:

Its my eggs, like my other doctor said. However, he answered all my questions with definitive answers, not possibilities. He says my eggs are of that of a 41 - 42 year old. I never got an answer about how old are my eggs. It won't be impossible to conceive, but difficult. So that never stopped me before. A couple of things I need to address. My glucose. He won't do a cycle without getting the glucose down. Means no carbs for a while. He suggested that I start DHEA and go off all other supplements, ie Maca, royal jelly, coq10. He also suggested that I may want to consider HGH. I have to think about that one, but I will start a new protocol a Micro Lupron Flare. Anyone have any experience with HGH? I need to improve my egg quality, which is usually not possible..but I'll try whatever I need to try. I'm aiming for the end of January!

I asked about autoimmune issues, he stated that would not effect egg quality, but IMPLANTATION, so he's not looking at that. I have a prolactinoma and hashimotos, apparently that effects implantation and not the quality of eggs. His concern is my sugar. He said that had I gotten pregnant last time, I would become diabetic on insulin and that could cause serious issues for the baby. My other doctor and my endo NEVER addressed it. He said weight may have some correlation, but no studies. He answered every question with an answer. Hopefully, I can get my glucose to where it needs to be. He wants to go to another endo for my sugar, start dhea. He thinks with a different protocol and a couple of tweaks I get some more eggs.


----------



## Plex

Megan - Thanks! Hope ur Xmas is fab too! :) That doctor sounds like she was only after ur money! Not helpful AT ALL!!! Bet u feel like u wasted ur time :hugs: On a positive note, the doc u'll be seeing in feb sounds better and thats only from the questionnaire :thumbup: its a hell of a wait but shud be here in no time - we're here to wait with u hun :hugs: 

Sounds like ur job hunt is going well too, lets hope u have some positive news on that front too :) Hopefully before Christmas! xx

Flaigirl - :happydance: looking forward to hearing ur news after ur scan 2moro - how many embabies did u have put back, was it 2? How exciting it cud b twins if u did!! xx

My cycle is def going to b later now as af is about here :grr: more waiting.........I HATE waiting :dohh: Will call the clinic in the morning to re-arrange AGAIN.


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: Megan Missed you!! Nothing much going on, just waiting for the next scan on Monday. I think you're doing the right thing by not switching to that lady since she seems to be value added on top of your old dr. FX'd for your apptmt with Sher's office, like I said, I know a lot of ppl who had luck there. I'll be here to support you! 

flagirlie, post ASAP...are you on the east coast so I can read your post when I get up in the morning?


----------



## Plex

Samsfan - Im so glad ur doc answered all ur questions :hugs: The meeting sounded really positive and more importantly informative. Are you going to give ur self a couple of months to prepare for ur next ivf? xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan said:


> This is my report:
> 
> Its my eggs, like my other doctor said. However, he answered all my questions with definitive answers, not possibilities. He says my eggs are of that of a 41 - 42 year old. I never got an answer about how old are my eggs. It won't be impossible to conceive, but difficult. So that never stopped me before. A couple of things I need to address. My glucose. He won't do a cycle without getting the glucose down. Means no carbs for a while. He suggested that I start DHEA and go off all other supplements, ie Maca, royal jelly, coq10. He also suggested that I may want to consider HGH. I have to think about that one, but I will start a new protocol a Micro Lupron Flare. Anyone have any experience with HGH? I need to improve my egg quality, which is usually not possible..but I'll try whatever I need to try. I'm aiming for the end of January!
> 
> I asked about autoimmune issues, he stated that would not effect egg quality, but IMPLANTATION, so he's not looking at that. I have a prolactinoma and hashimotos, apparently that effects implantation and not the quality of eggs. His concern is my sugar. He said that had I gotten pregnant last time, I would become diabetic on insulin and that could cause serious issues for the baby. My other doctor and my endo NEVER addressed it. He said weight may have some correlation, but no studies. He answered every question with an answer. Hopefully, I can get my glucose to where it needs to be. He wants to go to another endo for my sugar, start dhea. He thinks with a different protocol and a couple of tweaks I get some more eggs.

When are you trying this new protocol? That sounds promising b/c he's addressing your issues. I truly believe everyone has different problems and we need to customize cycles for each individual. 



Plex said:


> My cycle is def going to b later now as af is about here :grr: more waiting.........I HATE waiting :dohh: Will call the clinic in the morning to re-arrange AGAIN.

Argh, I'm frustrated for the delay in your cycle. :hugs: I do know though, that a few days or weeks is nothing in the grand scheme of things. At least the holidays make time pass by so quickly (especially since you've got a little one).


----------



## Samsfan

Plex- I don't think I have a choice. I think this new doc will hold me back until things are in the clear. Quickest time period is the end of January. Do you live on the East Coast?

Sunshine- Yes, for the first time I feel like someone customized and answered questions about me. We also discussed PGD and he said it would be a waste of money for me and would lessen my chances, when I know he recommended PGD for another couple... so he's doing the right thing and what is good for me. :thumbup: How are you feeling?



Plex said:


> Samsfan - Im so glad ur doc answered all ur questions :hugs: The meeting sounded really positive and more importantly informative. Are you going to give ur self a couple of months to prepare for ur next ivf? xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Samsfan, 
how old are you? did they get your egg age from your AMH?


----------



## Plex

Heya Sunshine :) Hope ur well? Have u had ur scan yet? 
Its not too bad i suppose waiting an extra couple of weeks, itll just feel like an eternity lol Im glad xmas is just around the corner, this next week im off so it will drag. I am working all over xmas and new year though so ifi can get through this next week ill be fine :thumbup:xx


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan I'd like to consult this doctor, who was it? Sounds like a thorough investigation of your case and customization to what you need. I'm glad you found this RE!

Sunshine, Plex, Flagirlie Thank you ladies for the warmth. I missed you guys too. I'm in IT and I had taken a long sabbatical... almost 2 years for the wedding and then the TTC journey.... So I had to study and brush up the basics for my interviews, especially the technical aspects. I couldn't stay away for long though, lol.

Flagirlie as crazy as your symptoms sound, I've heard that this abnormal is actually the normal during pregnancy. Enjoy it hon... you'll be telling your baby stories about your experience someday...


----------



## Samsfan

Sunshine- I'm 39 I will be 40 in June. He reviewed by last 3 ivf cycles and the embryo sheets and AMH and determined, my chances are worse than someone my age. 
:cry:


sunshine1217 said:


> Samsfan,
> how old are you? did they get your egg age from your AMH?


----------



## Plex

Samsfan - Its good ur doc will only get u in for ur cycle when ur ready to go and he seems to know his stuff too. I hope ur in the clear to start by the end of Jan :D Im in the Uk -the midlands, I work nights so thats why im generally on at this time :) xx


----------



## Samsfan

He said my last cycle was a complete waste. 



Plex said:


> Samsfan - Its good ur doc will only get u in for ur cycle when ur ready to go and he seems to know his stuff too. I hope ur in the clear to start by the end of Jan :D Im in the Uk -the midlands, I work nights so thats why im generally on at this time :) xx


----------



## Plex

Megan - Did the companies tell you when u shud expect to hear back from them about the interviews u had? xx


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan who's the new RE hon? I'm very keen to consult....


----------



## Plex

Samsfan said:


> He said my last cycle was a complete waste.
> 
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Samsfan - Its good ur doc will only get u in for ur cycle when ur ready to go and he seems to know his stuff too. I hope ur in the clear to start by the end of Jan :D Im in the Uk -the midlands, I work nights so thats why im generally on at this time :) xxClick to expand...


:hugs: Id wudve been fuming with that, ivf is so expensive, physically and emotionally draining - think i wudve just cried :hugs: So sorry about that for u hun :( How r u feeling about it all? xx


----------



## MeganScott

Plex one company that did a telephone interview has scheduled 3 20-minute personal interviews next week tentatively. The one personal interview I've already done, they said the company will mostly decide by end of the week, which is tomorrow. 

Another company is doing a telephone interview tomorrow at noon. So that will probably go to next week too... its slow, and a lot of places I applied to said they'd liked my resume but the position was on hold until the new year. I guess it will pick up next month.


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- I sent you a PM

Plex- I feel like I have hope with this new doc. What happened is behind me. I didn't get good information, but everything for a reason. After I left I knew that he was the way to go for now. Hopefully he is successful.



MeganScott said:


> Samsfan who's the new RE hon? I'm very keen to consult....


----------



## Samsfan

Anyone take HGH?


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan it must have been so hard to hear that...! I'm glad that we decided to switch REs before it was too late. I'm so mad for you hon!


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- I wanted to go into another cycle, but I only wanted it if I had a chance. My doctor did it because I wanted it, but the protocol was a waste. He wasn't a doctor. Today, I got answers on supplements, immune issues, possibilities, timing, and my blood results. I feel like I got answers to questions I would ask over and over with nothing concrete. It's not what I wanted to hear (meaning that I have premature aging of my eggs), but I feel like I have a plan. I was taking all these supplements and found out they can cause more harm than good. No carbs for me, exercise, dhea and a new protocol.


----------



## MeganScott

Samsfan I feel you. It was his job to make sure you had a chance. You're right, either he was incompetent or lacked the integrity. Either way that's not a real doctor. 

Your new protocol sounds like it will work for you. I hope it does!!!

I managed to see your PM, thank you hon. Its far, but I'm willing to make the trip if he's willing to diagnose the problem! Is he in network for you? I have Horizon BCBS and I'm going to have to check that first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## sunshine1217

wow, lots of activity on here! Samsfan, I am very impressed your doctor has catered to you so exclusively. The only time I've actually experienced my RE doing that was when he had to make a judgement call on when I should trigger since my left ovary had smaller follicles than my right ovary. I have a great feeling about your coming cycle! Now I'm going to google this HGH...


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- I don't know if he will work for you. All I can speak of is my experience. My cousin recommended him. She needed surgery before she had her baby boy. Another friend of mine had 3 ivfs before they went to him. He recommended PGD for them and they found that they had chromosomes that didn't mix. They have twins. Knowing what he had recommended to them, when he said to me today PGD won't work for you, it will be a waste of money and will decrease your chances, I knew that he meant business and saw me as an individual. 



MeganScott said:


> Samsfan I feel you. It was his job to make sure you had a chance. You're right, either he was incompetent or lacked the integrity. Either way that's not a real doctor.
> 
> Your new protocol sounds like it will work for you. I hope it does!!!
> 
> I managed to see your PM, thank you hon. Its far, but I'm willing to make the trip if he's willing to diagnose the problem! Is he in network for you? I have Horizon BCBS and I'm going to have to check that first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## MeganScott

True. When he's concerned about making it work and not just trying to push you into another cycle, that's when you know it's real. :thumbup:

Kinda like a marriage versus a one night stand. :winkwink: Doesn't work unless he's as committed as you are!

I'm going to call tomorrow and ask if they work with my insurance. I have co-pay too, and come January, my deductible resets to zero. But if the RE is truly committed to my case, I'll take the chance. Sher is closer to visit regularly for monitoring etc, I just wish Gold Coast had some facility closer to home where we could go for standard monitoring etc. You got me excited again Samsfan, thank you! I was feeling a little hopeless after yesterday... Thank you so much!


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- I have hope 2014 will be our year! Even if we get 2015 babies! I have hope again and I am a bad case. My friend told me that he will tell you like it is and not sugar coat it, but at least you will know where you stand. I feel like I have answers. I always felt lost at my last RE. Always grasping for some answer. I didn't today. You will be okay kiddo! I know you'll get your:bfp: 

FYI.. I still have my appointment at Sher w Dr. T and Cornell. 



MeganScott said:


> True. When he's concerned about making it work and not just trying to push you into another cycle, that's when you know it's real. :thumbup:
> 
> Kinda like a marriage versus a one night stand. :winkwink: Doesn't work unless he's as committed as you are!
> 
> I'm going to call tomorrow and ask if they work with my insurance. I have co-pay too, and come January, my deductible resets to zero. But if the RE is truly committed to my case, I'll take the chance. Sher is closer to visit regularly for monitoring etc, I just wish Gold Coast had some facility closer to home where we could go for standard monitoring etc. You got me excited again Samsfan, thank you! I was feeling a little hopeless after yesterday... Thank you so much!


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* I so so sooooooo hope you're right about that!!!

I called Dr. Palter's office today morning, and they are in network (Yay!:happydance::happydance:) and we have an appointment for January 7th.

I expressed concern about the fact that they are a 1-hour drive from home, and getting there in the mornings for regular monitoring etc will be tough for me. She said once the cycle starts, they could set up some kind of remote monitoring arrangement so that I didn't have to visit that far all the time... and I'm very encouraged with what I hear.

She also told me that they do a complete workup including testing for autoimmune conditions, and they will try to identify why it hasn't worked so far. Music to my ears! :happydance:

Are you going ahead with Dr. Palter or going to meet Dr. T and Cornell before you decide?


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* on the HGH, I've seen a show of Dr. OZ some months ago, talking about its miraculous age-reversal effects. In IVF, its usage is apparently very recent and they are yet to establish a recommended protocol. From what I read though, there are supposedly no adverse effects on mother or baby, and it only helps the body function better and restores age-related damage. 

I also read its not supposedly covered by Insurance, and pretty expensive (Someone mentioned Saizen at $600, dunno if that's the current and accurate pricing).

If you think its affordable, I would certainly encourage you to go with the regimen. It might just be the game changer. :thumbup:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Plex said:


> Thanks hun :) I do think my af will get me before the 21st and put back my treatment, I feel soo down and am snapping at everyone. I've really gotta snap outta it and focus on xmas first to get my mind of it.
> 
> Hope u manage to get the contract thing sorted hun. It horrible waiting for treatment to start in the first place without any delays. hopefully we'll Beth b starting around the same time X x

I totally understand the feeling (I'm on edge, myself, just from dealing with all the paperwork). :hugs: FX'd the delay isn't long for you!

Good news for me on the contract and consent: my clinic assured me my cycle wouldn't be delayed by having them signed or sent in later (although they do like the Money Back contract sent in before cd1, but even with that the nurse assured me that even if it go lost in the mail I'd still be good to go for the start of IVF #1, whenever AF hit.) 

So, I got my Money Back IVF contract yesterday and signed it, and it will be sent out in the mail with notarized IVF consent forms on Sat. 12/14/13 (just so all the consents and contracts are signed and sent out and off my mind).

---

Thanks for the welcome, *Megan*! :wave:

Sorry you've been having bad luck with your IVF's and docs! :( :hugs:

I'm glad you are able to go to Sher Institute to investigate autoimmune issues and such. My own clinic does test for certain autoimmune issues and blood clotting problems and beta-integrin problems, after 2 failed IVF, so I think it's good to have done. Hope they are able to help you and you have a peaceful break until then!

FX'd for the job hunt!

Glad you were able to get in with Samsfan's new doc, too! :thumbup:

----

Excited and fx'd for your scan, today, *flagirlie*!

---

Hi, *Samsfan*! :hi:

I'm glad you got answers from your second opinion doc, and a new plan! :thumbup: I'm not familiar with HGH, but I've heard success stories for people taking metaformin for high glucose. FX'd you can get your glucose down, soon!

Sorry you had a waste of an IVF cycle and are having egg issues! :(:hugs:

So glad you are getting a feeling of hope and assurance of being on the right path with this new doc, though! :)

----

*AFM*: After hearing all your stories, I'm feeling very lucky to have my doc, who has always answered all my questions and tailored it to my particular situation/diagnosis. And I'm like The Riddler, when I go, LOL.

In other news, yesterday and the day before I was sick with labyrinthitis (an inner ear inflammation/infection that causes massive dizziness and nausea for me). I'm feeling much better today, but my sleep schedule is all messed up, so now I'm trying to get that back on track.

ETA: Sending all you ladies prayers and well wishes! [-o&lt;


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, great news! Saw lil sac and yolk and all that, tiny limbs and heartbeat!! Made me cry... Wait for it! Then there was another one! Twins it is! Now I'm worried how we will manage.


----------



## MeganScott

*flagirlie* OMG OMG its twins!!! congratulations!!!! So so so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance:

When will you know the gender? 12-16 weeks? 

*SmalltownGal* Thank you hon. And yes, you are lucky to have found the right RE with your first attempt itself. 4 IUIs, 2 Fresh IVF cycles and 1 FET - ALL FAILED, and they make me truly appreciate the value of a doctor who is committed to results rather than have one more TTC couple on the assembly line. Sigh. I hope 2014 is lucky for us though.


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie7 said:


> Ladies, great news! Saw lil sac and yolk and all that, tiny limbs and heartbeat!! Made me cry... Wait for it! Then there was another one! Twins it is! Now I'm worried how we will manage.

woohoo!!!! How exciting, x2! :hugs: What was DH's reaction?


----------



## flagirlie7

DH was hyperventilating lol. Me too! I guess gender scan is between 16 and 20 weeks? We have another one (8 week) with my RE. One is a bit bigger than the other - maybe one of each?? Attaching pic. Best I could do.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Katielbkr

flagirlie7 said:


> Ladies, great news! Saw lil sac and yolk and all that, tiny limbs and heartbeat!! Made me cry... Wait for it! Then there was another one! Twins it is! Now I'm worried how we will manage.

Omg! I knew it was TWINS! :happydance: I am so excited for you!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* I so so sooooooo hope you're right about that!!!
> 
> I called Dr. Palter's office today morning, and they are in network (Yay!:happydance::happydance:) and we have an appointment for January 7th.
> 
> I expressed concern about the fact that they are a 1-hour drive from home, and getting there in the mornings for regular monitoring etc will be tough for me. She said once the cycle starts, they could set up some kind of remote monitoring arrangement so that I didn't have to visit that far all the time... and I'm very encouraged with what I hear.
> 
> She also told me that they do a complete workup including testing for autoimmune conditions, and they will try to identify why it hasn't worked so far. Music to my ears! :happydance:
> 
> Are you going ahead with Dr. Palter or going to meet Dr. T and Cornell before you decide?

My RE is an hour from home. It's not convenient, but her reviews were so much better than anyone that is closer. I eventually got used to the commuting back and forth. It's great that they can work with you and arrange for remote monitoring. I'm encouraged by what you've reported about the doctors you will be meeting with. I'm still praying for your BFP!



flagirlie7 said:


> Ladies, great news! Saw lil sac and yolk and all that, tiny limbs and heartbeat!! Made me cry... Wait for it! Then there was another one! Twins it is! Now I'm worried how we will manage.

Congrats!! Twins! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Plex

Well the got me today, I have to say i feel slightly better for it arriving lol Ive been stressing over the what ifs so at least now i know whats what and my next period will be when i start. I dont feel like im in limbo if u know what i mean?

Im waiting for the clinic to call me back for a revised start date now. I have sat down and worked out that i think i'll be starting the northisterone on the 28th then starting my ivf/ have a baseline scan around the 8th Jan. Feel upset its not sooner but at least im not all hormonal now af is here xx

OMG flagirl!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Plex

SmallTown - Glad u got ur paper work sorted :) At least thats one less thing to worry about. I hope you get to start ur cycle soon after ur ivf education session. I think i'll b starting on the 8th Jan now so we may well be cycling together xx


----------



## MeganScott

*Disney!!*! So good to hear from you! How are you? How are things progressing? Has morning sickness hit you yet? 

I've always wanted exactly what *flagirlie* has, twins, one of each. I'm sooo jealous of flagirlie, but in a good way, if you get what I mean. I'm very happy for her, and at the same time wistfully wishing I get mine too, and not too long from now... But unreasonable greed aside, I'll be ecstatic just to be successful at all in the process... *Flagirlie*, god bless you. You're so lucky!!

*Plex, SmalltownGal*, my next AF is due Dec 21st and after that Jan 13th. the earliest my next IVF / FET cycle can start would be the end of that period, on Jan 17th. I won't exactly be cycle buddies with you guys, but I'll be close behind (assuming Dr. Palter thinks its okay to go ahead in that cycle...)

*Samsfan* will be on a similar timeline too, I reckon, if she goes ahead with Dr. Palter. Wow, its not so far away now!!


----------



## Plex

Dont know about u but im feeling far too impatient!! Next year cannot come soon enough! xx


----------



## Samsfan

Megan- OMG!!!!I'm so excited!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I doing the happy dance with you! At least you get an opinion from him and you have the other appointments set up and you can assess what you are comfortable with. OMG!!!! See...... they are so accommodating! wow remote monitoring! I'm very excited for you and January 7th is not too far away. Make sure you get all your past stim sheets, blood tests and egg retrieval and transfer sheets, those are the key things he would want to see as part of your entire medical record. Also your DH's semen analysis. How are you feeling about the phone contact? 

BTW realized that all the posts I saw about HGH is from Canada. I don't think its proven and I don't think its used here so I guess that's out of the question.

Flagirlie----- OMG... OMG SO EXCITED!!!!TWINSS.. WHO HOOOO.... :thumbup: 

I guess all good news on the board today! 



MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* I so so sooooooo hope you're right about that!!!
> 
> I called Dr. Palter's office today morning, and they are in network (Yay!:happydance::happydance:) and we have an appointment for January 7th.
> 
> I expressed concern about the fact that they are a 1-hour drive from home, and getting there in the mornings for regular monitoring etc will be tough for me. She said once the cycle starts, they could set up some kind of remote monitoring arrangement so that I didn't have to visit that far all the time... and I'm very encouraged with what I hear.
> 
> She also told me that they do a complete workup including testing for autoimmune conditions, and they will try to identify why it hasn't worked so far. Music to my ears! :happydance:
> 
> Are you going ahead with Dr. Palter or going to meet Dr. T and Cornell before you decide?


----------



## Samsfan

Plex and Megan Scott .. we are gonna do this!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats on twins, *flagirlie*!!! :flower::flower::happydance::happydance: So exciting!!! H&H 9 mos., and prayers for the happy challenge ahead. (My allergist got twins from IVF and said it was challenging, but so worth it.) FX'd for your next scan!

*Megan*, I hope 2014 is way luckier for you and the new doc turns it right around!

Hi, *Katielbkr *and *Disneyfan*! :hi:

Sorry the witch got you, *Plex *:hugs: but glad you aren't in limbo, anymore, and feeling relieved to be free of limbo! Limbo is the worst! 

And sounds like we'll still be cycle buddies if you start northisterone on Dec. 28th (that's not too far off from the 21st when I start my bcp's). xx My clinic counts cd1 as the start of cycle, so I consider my IVF #1 to begin whenever AF gets me next, although it will be at least 2 weeks before anything exciting happens (they said I'll just be taking the bcp's for at least 2 weeks). So, according to my clinic, my cycle will technically start before my IVF edu day, lol. :lol:

FX'd you and *Samsfan *aren't too far behind us, *Megan*!

I'd love to have both a boy and a girl, too, *Megan*! I'm going to try and have one at a time, per the docs rec, but if I got twins and one of each, I would be beyond thrilled! A little worried about two at once, but too thrilled to be too scared, I think.

*Samsfan*, after doing some research, I found that although HGH is off label, there are docs in the USA who use it in IVF. I found this article from a doc that uses it when appropriate (https://thegreeneguide.wordpress.co...to-reconsider-an-under-used-treatment-option/) Plus, if the doc was presenting it to you as an option, I figure he can prescribe it to you, or why mention it?


----------



## Samsfan

SmallTownGal- Can't wait till we are all cycling..... I read the article. Wow!!! I think I'll stay away from the stuff. I confused it with dhea when I inquired. I think the low carb and dhea will work to improve egg quality!
I read numerous articles which show that dhea helps to improve egg quality. No need to get into anything else right now. 

Do you have issues with your prolactin?




SmallTownGal said:


> Congrats on twins, *flagirlie*!!! :flower::flower::happydance::happydance: So exciting!!! H&H 9 mos., and prayers for the happy challenge ahead. (My allergist got twins from IVF and said it was challenging, but so worth it.) FX'd for your next scan!
> 
> *Megan*, I hope 2014 is way luckier for you and the new doc turns it right around!
> 
> Hi, *Katielbkr *and *Disneyfan*! :hi:
> 
> Sorry the witch got you, *Plex *:hugs: but glad you aren't in limbo, anymore, and feeling relieved to be free of limbo! Limbo is the worst!
> 
> And sounds like we'll still be cycle buddies if you start northisterone on Dec. 28th (that's not too far off from the 21st when I start my bcp's). xx My clinic counts cd1 as the start of cycle, so I consider my IVF #1 to begin whenever AF gets me next, although it will be at least 2 weeks before anything exciting happens (they said I'll just be taking the bcp's for at least 2 weeks). So, according to my clinic, my cycle will technically start before my IVF edu day, lol. :lol:
> 
> FX'd you and *Samsfan *aren't too far behind us, *Megan*!
> 
> I'd love to have both a boy and a girl, too, *Megan*! I'm going to try and have one at a time, per the docs rec, but if I got twins and one of each, I would be beyond thrilled! A little worried about two at once, but too thrilled to be too scared, I think.
> 
> *Samsfan*, after doing some research, I found that although HGH is off label, there are docs in the USA who use it in IVF. I found this article from a doc that uses it when appropriate (https://thegreeneguide.wordpress.co...to-reconsider-an-under-used-treatment-option/) Plus, if the doc was presenting it to you as an option, I figure he can prescribe it to you, or why mention it?


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex*, AF getting here is good news, I think... All is well, and you're set to move forward. Yay!!

*Samsfan*, yes they told me they want to see everything, including the embryology reports when I go there. I already have the other lab reports from the past 3 failed IVF cycles and 3 IUIs, about 57 pages in total. I'm just waiting on the embryology reports to get to me, then I'll be all set.

I'm pretty happy about the fact that the girl I spoke to actually acknowledged my past experiences with empathy and was like, wow, they did 3 cycles and they didn't test anything? I said yes, that's exactly why I decided to move, because I want to know what's wrong before we try again. I don't want to be an ostrich and sit waiting fingers crossed that it will work... She said, don't worry we will investigate thoroughly what seems to be stopping them from attaching, and Dr. Palter will customise a protocol for you. I feel so relieved, I don't even care anymore that its far. Even if they hadn't suggested the remote monitoring, I would have started the next cycle with them, simply because they seem to want to investigate. Very very encouraging. :flower:

*SmalltownGal, Plex* your cycles start soon. Good luck hunnies! Hope this cycle is the one for you!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan, I firmly believe once you are in the right hands, all will get squared away and you will succeed!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Samsfan said:


> SmallTownGal- Can't wait till we are all cycling..... I read the article. Wow!!! I think I'll stay away from the stuff. I confused it with dhea when I inquired. I think the low carb and dhea will work to improve egg quality!
> I read numerous articles which show that dhea helps to improve egg quality. No need to get into anything else right now.
> 
> Do you have issues with your prolactin?

Glad the article was helpful! :) Yeah, best not to add HGH to the mix if you are taking dhea. FX'd the low carb and dhea work! 

Yeah, I have slightly high prolactin, at 25 - 30 (without my cabergoline). They found nothing abnormal on my MRI, so I suspect it was either my anti-depressant medication, Wellbutrin (which I stopped to be on the safe side) or a benign microscopic tumor that can't be seen on MRI. It's only a little high, so the doc prescribed cabergoline (aka Dostinex) at 0.5 mg every Sunday, and that knocked the prolactin level down to 1.2, for me. :)

---

Thanks for the well wishes, *Megan*! So glad you are having a good experience with the staff of the new clinic!:happydance:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Got my IVF consent forms signed and notarized and sent out with the Money Back IVF contract (all paperwork is now completed, huzzah!:happydance:) Such a relief to have that all done with!


----------



## MeganScott

*SmallTownGal *that's good news, having the paperwork out of the way. Another step closer to starting the cycle. 

*Flagirlie* I think so too. I hope Dr. Palter comes through for us!! We have a lot of hope riding on his treatment.

Wow, its snowing heavily now. There's a winterstorm active in the Midwest, and another one active here in the Northeast since 6am this morning. We went to get groceries for the week and had the snow blowing in our eyes making it difficult to see even as we walked from the parking lot to the store entrance. Somehow, nothing, not even the snow is dampening my spirits today. We'll crack open a bottle of wine tonight and enjoy a romantic date night at home. I've got my scented candles out, ready for tonight. What's everyone else doing in this weather?


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *Disney!!*! So good to hear from you! How are you? How are things progressing? Has morning sickness hit you yet?

I'm doing well, Megan. Thanks! I've been lurking here but haven't had much to add lately. My last ultrasound was just over 2 weeks ago at 10+2. The baby was moving around so much and was measuring 11 weeks at that time. I've felt very minor nausea throughout the pregnancy, but it seems to have been a lot worse over the past 2 weeks (even started vomiting lately -- I thought I was lucky enough to escape that. Darn!). I thought MS was supposed to get better as you approach the 2nd trimester, not worse. Oh well. I've also been incredibly tired lately. 

I'm excited to hear that all of you ladies are doing well and are gearing up for your next cycles. :dust: that you all find success this time around!! :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

We got snow down this way as well, *Megan*. Yesterday, I stayed in and built a coat rack from Ikea, and did a little organizing. So, nothing too exciting (although that coat rack was harder to put together than it looked - very unwieldy).

Sorry to hear you are having MS, *Disney*. :hugs: Hope it gets better, soon! And thanks for the well wishes for all of us!


----------



## flagirlie7

Found a little old blood when inserting Crinone, hope it's all good. Nothing on tp or undies, no cramps. In addition, been feeling pretty good lately, not much MS, hunger either... Boobs slightly sore.


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Found a little old blood when inserting Crinone, hope it's all good. Nothing on tp or undies, no cramps. In addition, been feeling pretty good lately, not much MS, hunger either... Boobs slightly sore.

I think you should be good as long as you aren't seeing red blood or experiencing heavy camps. :hugs: I'm glad you're feeling good and aren't having much MS. My boobs seem to get more and more sore by the day. :wacko:


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi ladies! 

I've been on a holding pattern for the past month or so and didn't have much to say. Congratulations to those that have been successful & good luck to those moving forward.

Megan - I couldn't exactly tell what you'd decided, but we have a branch of the Sher institute here in LV and they don't have what I'd consider rave reviews. LV has 4 IVF clinics and his is the lowest rated of the four - most of the complaints are of the "he will tell you whatever you want to get your money" type. I know that the clinics mostly license his name, but that still says a lot to me.

AFM: Since I last posted, I had a cancelled FET, followed by a SHG. The sono found a large mass in my uterus, which had to be removed. RE removed it under general anesthesia just before Thanksgiving. Then, I rolled right into a December FET. Much to my amazement, we are almost there. They thawed our four embryos on Saturday. I am expecting the lab report today to see how many survived, what the quality is, etc. Assuming good results, ET is Wednesday. I'm so nervous - we only have four embryos... what if none of them survive, or if none of them mature properly? Ugh. Someone said it a few pages back - it seems like nothing but a never-ending cycle of worry.

We don't have a plan B at this point - we've borrowed everything we can borrow, and then some. Since I'm a teacher, I'll have my TWW during the winter holidays. That means I won't be working and have nothing but time to worry on my hands. :(


----------



## MeganScott

*Disney*, when is the next U/s? Can you feel the baby moving around or is it still too early for that?

As for the MS, gosh, that doesn't sound like fun at all. :hugs:

I guess I'm so caught up with trying to get that BFP, I haven't even spared a minute to think about all that's going to follow AFTER! And I have friends who tell me, honey, pregnancy is the fun part. Its after the baby is born that the real work starts... 

Oh well, I'm trying to convince myself that maybe this TTC journey is designed to make me thankful when I finally do have the baby and I'm getting tired and complaining why did I want kids? Lol... :haha:

But seriously, I really hope your MS eases out soon... I'm not sure the fatigue goes away at all once you get pregnant? 

*SmallTownGal* Yeah, those things look easy to put together, and DH almost never attempts it, hes so clumsy. Anything that needs assembling and patience, is my job, Lol. How is the snowstorm today, is it very cold there?

*Flagirlie* Crinone is known to irritate the cervix and cause bleeding, so that could be what you saw. Also the fact that its twins could be a factor contributing to bleeding; that's common as well. You should be fine, hon. :hugs:

*Jessica,* hon, although its mathematically possible that none survive the thaw, that's not likely to happen. Don't stress yourself about it, they will do just fine. :hugs:

Goodluck with your ET, now only two days away! Yay! :thumbup:

About Sher, you're right, I've heard mixed reviews about Sher. Some were terrible reviews of the LV facility, in fact, but there's also a lot of rave reviews claiming exactly the opposite. 

Now my position is this: my current RE hasn't tested me for investigating the reasons why it isn't attaching. I suspect autoimmune issues since the eggs are many, good quality, blah-blah-blah but they simply won't attach. Very few facilities on the east coast test for autoimmune conditions, and SIRM offers that option, and are in-network with my insurance. That's why I'm going to consult Dr. Tortoreillo at their NYC office.

I also consulted with a highly rated doctor from the best facility (highest SART success rates) in NJ - IRMS, Dr. Hughes, and she said she didnt believe in autoimmune therapy for IVF implantation issues because it deprives Cancer patients of their medication, which is used for IVF treatments instead of treating cancer. I don't believe in depriving a cancer patient of their medication just in order to conceive, but its hard to believe that's actually true? She sounded kooky, and was talking to herself more than us during the consultation, fidgeting around with her desk constantly, not making enough eye contact, and could not give us credible answers to our questions. And yet, she had very good reviews when I looked her up. :dohh: How reliable are reviews then? Or published success rates?_* I wonder.*_ :nope:

So anyway, we eliminated her from the list, and I'm going to consult with Gold Coast IVF on Jan 7th. They also perform a complete battery of diagnostic tests, so if I am satisfied with what Dr. Palter offers as my protocol, I might go ahead with him and not go to Sher at all, even for the consultation. :thumbup:

If I'm not satisfied with Dr. Palter's diagnosing attempts however, I might still keep the appointment with Sher. So what I'm saying is, I'm not sure yet. 

I haven't decided which RE its going to be, but like I eliminated two so far on account of their unwillingness to do any testing or anything different in their protocols; I will not go ahead with anyone else unless I'm 100% satisfied. 

I firmly believe that this time round, my decision has to be based on their diagnosis of my condition, and the treatment they offer - a personal experience with the RE and evaluating what they actually offer versus what they promise initially.

I just wish I was better informed a year ago when we started out... so much effort and expense and pain... all in vain... Sigh... :nope:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi, *Jessica*! :hi: Sending you prayers and well wishes for your embies and for your FET! [-o&lt;

*flagirlie*, with old blood and no cramps, you should be fine, but I know it's hard not to worry. :hugs:

*Megan*, it snowed some more here, today, but not too bad. I have an eye doctor appointment tomorrow (I need new glasses, whether my eyes have changed or not - the coating is flaking off the lenses and the frames have a loose screw I'm constantly having to tighten), so hopefully it doesn't snow tomorrow. It's a little bit below freezing right now, so not too bad for snow weather.

Hope Dr. Palter knocks it out of the park for you!


----------



## flagirlie7

Also, as a weird coincidence (I hope!) i have been feeling better, like my nausea kinda disappeared (had it a few times last week), boobs less sore than before, bit less hungry and peeing... hope it all falls under normal, but seeing that thing in the morning did not exactly calm me down... after over-thinking the whole weekend...


----------



## JessicaG121

Lab report! I've been waiting on eggshells all day - I even kept my cell ringer on (against the rules) while I was teaching. Literally 90 seconds after the last bell of the day, RE called. All four of my embryos survived and are growing. Two are growing "better" than the others. They will call me around 9am Wednesday with final instructions for my 1230 ET. :happydance:


----------



## MeganScott

*Jessica* wow! that's awesome news! So happy for you!!! :happydance: You are all set dearie!! Are you doing Pineapple core / Lean protein / Low carb diet to help implantation?

*Flagirlie* don't stress yourself out hon... when is your next blood test / Scan? That's probably the only thing that's going to give you some peace of mind from this worry that's nagging at your mind... I'm sure you're going to be fine, but if its' driving you to overthink, you might want to schedule a scan / test just so you can be at peace knowing everything's ok?

*SmallTownGal* We have a snowstorm expected here tomorrow again, about 3-5 inches of snow expected between 10am - 1pm. Its not even Christmas and its already gotten so cold... Brrrrr I don't want to think about February!! The Midwestern states are probably helluva lot colder than NJ !!?!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *Disney*, when is the next U/s? Can you feel the baby moving around or is it still too early for that?
> 
> As for the MS, gosh, that doesn't sound like fun at all. :hugs:
> 
> I guess I'm so caught up with trying to get that BFP, I haven't even spared a minute to think about all that's going to follow AFTER! And I have friends who tell me, honey, pregnancy is the fun part. Its after the baby is born that the real work starts...
> 
> Oh well, I'm trying to convince myself that maybe this TTC journey is designed to make me thankful when I finally do have the baby and I'm getting tired and complaining why did I want kids? Lol... :haha:
> 
> But seriously, I really hope your MS eases out soon... I'm not sure the fatigue goes away at all once you get pregnant?

My next ultrasound isn't until I'm 18-20 weeks! It seems like that's ages from now. I think that's somewhere near the end of January through the beginning-middle of February. I have a short appointment with my regular OBGYN tomorrow (I officially "graduated" from the RE at 10 weeks). No ultrasound, but I believe she will check the heartbeat with a Doppler. I can't feel this little one moving yet, though she was moving a lot on my last 2 ultrasounds. I can't wait until I can feel her moving! I don't even have any signs of a bump yet -- just the tummy fat that I've always had. I'm not sure when that will show up. :shrug:

MS was better yesterday and even better today. I hope that's a good sign. As crummy as I feel sometimes, I waited through 2 years and 2 IVF cycles for this, so I wouldn't trade it for the world. I'm really pulling for you and all of the other wonderful ladies here. I hope that your new doctor(s) find you a plan that works (and quickly! :thumbup:). :hugs:



flagirlie7 said:


> Also, as a weird coincidence (I hope!) i have been feeling better, like my nausea kinda disappeared (had it a few times last week), boobs less sore than before, bit less hungry and peeing... hope it all falls under normal, but seeing that thing in the morning did not exactly calm me down... after over-thinking the whole weekend...

I didn't really have any symptoms for the majority of the first trimester (thus far) until a few weeks ago -- that is, aside from fatigue, minor boob soreness, and occasional queasiness from time to time. I even stopped peeing frequently. I'm sure you and your little ones are doing great! :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> Lab report! I've been waiting on eggshells all day - I even kept my cell ringer on (against the rules) while I was teaching. Literally 90 seconds after the last bell of the day, RE called. All four of my embryos survived and are growing. Two are growing "better" than the others. They will call me around 9am Wednesday with final instructions for my 1230 ET. :happydance:

Great news! :dust: that they continue to thrive. Best of luck with your transfer! You've been waiting so long and really deserve to get some good news! :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Thanks, ladies! Seems to be hungrier again and peeing more. Some disgusting stuff coming out (Crinone, it's usually white, but now turning like black, ewww)... Some cramps last night, that would be my usual uterus stretching. So, we are good I guess. 

Next U/S is 12/27. 7 weeks today!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay for the embryos, *Jessica*!!!! :happydance: FX'd they continue to thrive! How many are you planning to put in, given the choice? If all make it, will you refreeze some for later?

Try not to worry, *flagirlie *, although I know it's hard not too :hugs: And sorry for the icky black discharge with the Crinone! :hugs: FX'd that goes away soon for you.

Looking at the weather sites, it seems to be the same temp here in OH as in NJ, just no more fresh snow showers, *Megan*. It's not so bad in the day, but at night it drops quite a bit and brrrr, indeed!:cold:

Glad your MS is better, *Disney*! And thanks for the well wishes! <3

*AFM*: I'm off to my eye doctor appt. :)


----------



## MeganScott

Thanks *Disney*. Glad the symptoms are easing off, and I guess the bump will begin showing in another few weeks. Are you planning to work through the pregnancy or take time off? 

*Flagirlie*, 7 weeks, Yay! Congratulations! :hugs: And hon, I'm relieved that you're relieved! :happydance:

*SmalltownGal* We have another snowstorm today. I'm at home, temperamental (dunno why?) and all bundled up, trying to keep warm. As much as I want to go back to work, I dread commuting in the snow. I have very low tolerance for cold, and I keep telling DH we ought to move west to California. Maybe at some point 2-3 years from now.

How did the eye appointment go? Do you like to experiment with new frames in spectacles or prefer lenses? Personally, I'm terrified of putting anything in my eye, even lenses, lol. :haha: I prefer spectacles any day...


----------



## JessicaG121

SmallTownGal said:


> Yay for the embryos, *Jessica*!!!! :happydance: FX'd they continue to thrive! How many are you planning to put in, given the choice? If all make it, will you refreeze some for later?

We aren't sure... we've been talking about it and don't know if we should do one or two, given the choice. I guess it will come down to whether we can re-freeze them or not. If we can, we might just do one, as our RE offers unlimited FET cycles so long as we have embryos to work with. If he doesn't think they'll survive another freeze, we might do two.


----------



## Plex

:hi:

Just a quick update from me - 

Called the clinic yesterday and i have my start date for the northisterone - 27th Dec and i hope i start my af on the 7th Jan (ish) and ill call up the clinic for my baseline scan to be scheduled on the 8th or 9th Jan :happydance: The nerves are starting to get me now, i just hope i produce enough eggs fxd! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the embryos, *Jessica*!!!! :happydance: FX'd they continue to thrive! How many are you planning to put in, given the choice? If all make it, will you refreeze some for later?
> 
> We aren't sure... we've been talking about it and don't know if we should do one or two, given the choice. I guess it will come down to whether we can re-freeze them or not. If we can, we might just do one, as our RE offers unlimited FET cycles so long as we have embryos to work with. If he doesn't think they'll survive another freeze, we might do two.Click to expand...

We did a thaw / refreeze on two of our embryos when we did our PGS testing after cycle 2 (turns out that only one of those two were normal -- our one boy embryo). I don't yet know how he will do when we thaw him again, but he's going in next if he does well (2nd best embryo grade). My doctor felt pretty confident about the labs ability to freeze/thaw twice. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next time, but perhaps it's a real option for you.

Then again, there's nothing wrong with going with a double-transfer, either. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> Thanks *Disney*. Glad the symptoms are easing off, and I guess the bump will begin showing in another few weeks. Are you planning to work through the pregnancy or take time off?
> 
> *Flagirlie*, 7 weeks, Yay! Congratulations! :hugs: And hon, I'm relieved that you're relieved! :happydance:
> 
> *SmalltownGal* We have another snowstorm today. I'm at home, temperamental (dunno why?) and all bundled up, trying to keep warm. As much as I want to go back to work, I dread commuting in the snow. I have very low tolerance for cold, and I keep telling DH we ought to move west to California. Maybe at some point 2-3 years from now.
> 
> How did the eye appointment go? Do you like to experiment with new frames in spectacles or prefer lenses? Personally, I'm terrified of putting anything in my eye, even lenses, lol. :haha: I prefer spectacles any day...

I think I barfed not even an hour after I said that I was doing well. Today was a good day, though. :thumbup:

I have an office job and plan to work pretty much through most of the pregnancy. The more time I work before the birth, the longer I can get away with not working after. Boy am I tired when I get home, though! 

And I'm a bit biased here, but California is an awesome place to live. :thumbup: The only downside is it's super expensive to live here.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been so MIA. My son has been sick. I went in for a scan yesterday. Good news is beanie is dating 8W5D. Bad news, there are lots of pockets of blood - subchorionic hematomas. I had that last time and had to do 1 week of bed rest, something that's virtually impossible with a 1 year old. 

*flagirlie,* I have bleeding also. I've accepted that 1st trimester is just full of challenges. I pull down my pants to look every time I feel something and usually it's the progesterone. :haha: At least you're hungry, I don't want to eat much of anything these days. 12/27, so your dr doesn't scan weekly?

*megan,* I gotta say, as much as I hated the cold...now that I live in CA, I miss snow so much! Anyways, I hope you find a good dr who will pinpoint your problems. I know you've got some 20 yr old eggs and that's not the problem. You should ask about MTHFR gene mutation test.

*Jessica,* today is your big day! Exciting...keep us posted pls!

*Plex,* you're getting closer sweetie. I'm so excited for you. Every step is so exciting, you actually feel like you're doing something.

*Disney,* I'm convinced having girls make you sicker. I hope you get better soon! I'm super sick as well but looks like my son is doing all the puking for me. Did you have your NT scan? I just booked mine.


----------



## flagirlie7

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been so MIA. My son has been sick. I went in for a scan yesterday. Good news is beanie is dating 8W5D. Bad news, there are lots of pockets of blood - subchorionic hematomas. I had that last time and had to do 1 week of bed rest, something that's virtually impossible with a 1 year old.
> 
> *flagirlie,* I have bleeding also. I've accepted that 1st trimester is just full of challenges. I pull down my pants to look every time I feel something and usually it's the progesterone. :haha: At least you're hungry, I don't want to eat much of anything these days. 12/27, so your dr doesn't scan weekly?
> 
> *megan,* I gotta say, as much as I hated the cold...now that I live in CA, I miss snow so much! Anyways, I hope you find a good dr who will pinpoint your problems. I know you've got some 20 yr old eggs and that's not the problem. You should ask about MTHFR gene mutation test.
> 
> *Jessica,* today is your big day! Exciting...keep us posted pls!
> 
> *Plex,* you're getting closer sweetie. I'm so excited for you. Every step is so exciting, you actually feel like you're doing something.
> 
> *Disney,* I'm convinced having girls make you sicker. I hope you get better soon! I'm super sick as well but looks like my son is doing all the puking for me. Did you have your NT scan? I just booked mine.

Sunshine, we are still in RE's hands. They do two ultrasounds before letting me go to OB - hmm which I am still looking for, I do have my current one, however I am not sold and she doesn't deliver at the hospital I love, so, plus not sure if I need maternal fetal due to twins? Don't wanna be another number in a busy practice!

Other than that, all good, no more spotting it seems, and eating 2 breakfasts and 2 lunches surely helped today. Had to get up last night twice to eat! Arghh. Sleep deprived.


----------



## sunshine1217

oh wow, so jealy you have an appetite. I was going to say, I'm not peeing as much these days, either. I'm the opposite w/appetite though, I forgot to eat lunch today and started getting dizzy!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sunshine - We decided to skip the NT scan since we did PGS and the Maternit21 blood test, both of which came back clear. I Bly agreed to do the Maternit21 test because my RE said that it tests for diseases that PGS doesn't screen for -- they apparently don't list everything that they test on the results sheet if the results were negative. I will probably consider skipping next time as the biggie stuff (including gender) was all included in our PGS screening.

I've been feeling icky all day. My stomach finally won the test of wills when I got home from work. I almost didn't make it the bathroom in time, though I think I yacked more in the sink than the toilet. :nope:

I hope your son feels better!

Flagirlie - good luck with your OB search! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Disney, when and who did your Maternity21 test? does insurance cover the gender portion?

My RE is having a paranatologist do a 1st tri screening where he said I can do the Maternity21 but I've heard Maternity 21 can be done at 10 weeks and I won't be at the Paranatologist till 12 weeks. Ok, I'm not impatient....:haha:


----------



## flagirlie7

No way I can forget to eat haha. Would be so nauseous. Most of the nights I can't go through without at least a glass of choc milk. Like last night at 5am.


----------



## JessicaG121

A quick update: I did not have the et yesterday. :(. My RE called about 11 and said the embryos were not to blast yet, so he wanted to wait another day. He claims that this isn't unusual. All four were still growing, but 3 were 10-cell and the 4th was (I think) compacting.

So, another day of waiting. The lab should call about 11 with today's instructions.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Disney, when and who did your Maternity21 test? does insurance cover the gender portion?
> 
> My RE is having a paranatologist do a 1st tri screening where he said I can do the Maternity21 but I've heard Maternity 21 can be done at 10 weeks and I won't be at the Paranatologist till 12 weeks. Ok, I'm not impatient....:haha:

My RE did the blood draw for the test at my 10 week appointment (she schedules ultrasound appointments with her pregnant patients at 6, 8, and 10 weeks before "graduating" them to their OBs). 10 weeks is the earliest the test can be done. The test includes the gender portion as part of the standard things they look for. My insurance denied the claim from the test company, so I'm waiting for a bill from them. My doctor told me that if insurance doesn't cover the test, you call the company, and they lower the bill to somewhere in the neighborhood of $200 or $300.


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> A quick update: I did not have the et yesterday. :(. My RE called about 11 and said the embryos were not to blast yet, so he wanted to wait another day. He claims that this isn't unusual. All four were still growing, but 3 were 10-cell and the 4th was (I think) compacting.
> 
> So, another day of waiting. The lab should call about 11 with today's instructions.

Sorry to hear that, Jessica. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you hear good news today. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

JessicaG121 said:


> A quick update: I did not have the et yesterday. :(. My RE called about 11 and said the embryos were not to blast yet, so he wanted to wait another day. He claims that this isn't unusual. All four were still growing, but 3 were 10-cell and the 4th was (I think) compacting.
> 
> So, another day of waiting. The lab should call about 11 with today's instructions.


Sorry to hear that but fingers crossed for today! I had one embryo that they decided to wait another day b/c it didn't make it to the blast and a day later it became a blast. Positive thoughts!



Disneyfan88 said:


> My RE did the blood draw for the test at my 10 week appointment (she schedules ultrasound appointments with her pregnant patients at 6, 8, and 10 weeks before "graduating" them to their OBs). 10 weeks is the earliest the test can be done. The test includes the gender portion as part of the standard things they look for. My insurance denied the claim from the test company, so I'm waiting for a bill from them. My doctor told me that if insurance doesn't cover the test, you call the company, and they lower the bill to somewhere in the neighborhood of $200 or $300.

How much is it normally? 200-300 isn't too bad, I'd rather not pay it but I do want to know. Last pregnancy, I got a bill for the Verinata test which my insurance didn't pay for and it was 2000!


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> A quick update: I did not have the et yesterday. :(. My RE called about 11 and said the embryos were not to blast yet, so he wanted to wait another day. He claims that this isn't unusual. All four were still growing, but 3 were 10-cell and the 4th was (I think) compacting.
> 
> So, another day of waiting. The lab should call about 11 with today's instructions.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that but fingers crossed for today! I had one embryo that they decided to wait another day b/c it didn't make it to the blast and a day later it became a blast. Positive thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> My RE did the blood draw for the test at my 10 week appointment (she schedules ultrasound appointments with her pregnant patients at 6, 8, and 10 weeks before "graduating" them to their OBs). 10 weeks is the earliest the test can be done. The test includes the gender portion as part of the standard things they look for. My insurance denied the claim from the test company, so I'm waiting for a bill from them. My doctor told me that if insurance doesn't cover the test, you call the company, and they lower the bill to somewhere in the neighborhood of $200 or $300.Click to expand...
> 
> How much is it normally? 200-300 isn't too bad, I'd rather not pay it but I do want to know. Last pregnancy, I got a bill for the Verinata test which my insurance didn't pay for and it was 2000!Click to expand...

They billed my insurance over $2,000 for the test. Insurance denied the claim and requested more info from the provider to reconsider it. I'll keep you posted on what my actual OOP cost ends up being.


----------



## JessicaG121

Ooh! RE just called & wants me in at 1130 (90 min from now). The lady said my transfer is ready - so it's not going to be the "I'm very sorry, they aren't developing" phone call that I'm so afraid of. 

Omg. This is happening. :happydance: Sadly, with the 2 hour time change, my husband might not be able to leave work. He arranged to go in 1/2 hour early so he could leave at 1. I don't know how he'll leave at 11. :dohh:


----------



## sunshine1217

Yay!!! How exciting Jessica! Have a great transfer, hope you've got Valium. Btw I really enjoy taking those, the only 3x I've taken them (2ivf and 1 fet). Lol


----------



## JessicaG121

It is done! I am now host to one perfect hatching blast. It was all surreal, seeing it on the tv and then seeing the white blip on the screen after transfer. 

Two of the remaining embryos stopped developing. The fourth is almost a blast & the Dr will call tomorrow to let me know if it was frozen as a backup.


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> It is done! I am now host to one perfect hatching blast. It was all surreal, seeing it on the tv and then seeing the white blip on the screen after transfer.
> 
> Two of the remaining embryos stopped developing. The fourth is almost a blast & the Dr will call tomorrow to let me know if it was frozen as a backup.

Congrats, Jessica!! Prayers for a sticky bean!! :happydance:

I hope you hear that you have a frostie tomorrow! :cold:


----------



## sunshine1217

JessicaG121 said:


> It is done! I am now host to one perfect hatching blast. It was all surreal, seeing it on the tv and then seeing the white blip on the screen after transfer.
> 
> Two of the remaining embryos stopped developing. The fourth is almost a blast & the Dr will call tomorrow to let me know if it was frozen as a backup.

woohoo! Enjoy PUPO....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Things got busy after my eye appointment, 4 days ago, and my computer was Crashy McCrashpants, so I'm just now catching up - eep!



MeganScott said:


> *SmalltownGal* We have another snowstorm today. I'm at home, temperamental (dunno why?) and all bundled up, trying to keep warm. As much as I want to go back to work, I dread commuting in the snow. I have very low tolerance for cold, and I keep telling DH we ought to move west to California. Maybe at some point 2-3 years from now.
> 
> How did the eye appointment go? Do you like to experiment with new frames in spectacles or prefer lenses? Personally, I'm terrified of putting anything in my eye, even lenses, lol. :haha: I prefer spectacles any day...

My eye appt. went great, and my new eye doc was great. :) My favorite frames/lens tech was there and helped me pick out some cute new frames (an image of them is attached to this post). They should be in by the 31st of this month.

I can't wear lenses (my eyes are too sensitive, they wouldn't even let me try them, which I'm sure is for the best). So I always get glasses.
 



Attached Files:







Kate%20Spade%20Melinda%200X41.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats on the transfer working out great in the end, *Jessica*!!!:happydance: FX'd they were able to freeze that fourth embie and prayers and FX'd for a sticky bean! 

Looks like we are going to be cycle buddies, after all, *Plex*! :) FX'd for this upcoming cycle and that you get plenty of eggs!

*Sunshine*, sorry your son has been sick and that you have to deal with the subchorionic hematomas! :( :hugs: Hope your son feels better soon and FX'd for not having too much trouble with your pregnancy!

*Flagirlie*, glad you aren't having more spotting!

Sorry you got sick like that, *Disney*! :( :hugs: And sorry you are having to wrangle with the insurance company! FX'd you pay a reasonable price in the end for that test.

*AFM*: I had a little pink spotting, yesterday, and then a little more pink spotting, today (only upon wiping , nothing on liner, but still), so I'm expecting the witch to arrive on time, this weekend. DH was bummed, but this is what I expected to happen and I've made my peace with moving on to IVF, so I'm feeling fine about it, other than feeling bad that DH feels so bummed.


----------



## Plex

Heya everyone :hi: Been off grid for awhile as my pc blew up so am relying on my laptop which i keep at work - its getting the free time thats the problem :)

I really hope ur all doing well, I havent had a chance to read any posts yet but wanted to say, if i dont get the chance before hand, I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and a Fantastic New Year!! xx

Im now going to attempt to update the front page - wish me luck!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies! I would love to join your group if you will have me. I started my BCPs last Thursday the 12th. I'm going to the Dr on sunday the 29th to attend a mini class on how to do my Lupron injections. They will send me home with my Lupron kit to stay my injections on January 1st. Pretty cool. Lol. So this is the start of my journey with IVF. I have 3 teen daughters from my first marriage. They are 16 and fraternal twin 14 yo.s. My husband and I have been trying for almost 3 years. I had my tubes tied after I had the twins. So when DH and I got married I had a reversal that was a failure. So here I am trying to give my DH a cold of our own since he is raising my teens with me. I think we would still be doing IVF even if the reversal had worked because the dr said DH has a very high amount of abnormal shaped guys. I will be having ICSI. Any do's, donts? Please educate me. And what is pupo?. Lol


----------



## PostalMom

Arg... phone typos.. child .. not cold. .. and starting lupron on jan 1.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Good luck with the front page, hope you can get your PC fixed, soon, and a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, to you, too, *Plex*! :xmas9::xmas6::xmas8:

Welcome, *PostalMom*! :hi: 

I'm new to IVF, too, and my IVF education day class is on the 27th (AF is due any time now, after which I'll start bcp's for a couple weeks, at least, before stimming). FX'd for your first IVF!

PUPO means "pregnant until proven otherwise" ;)


----------



## Plex

*Postalmom* - Wlecome :hi: Exciting times :) How long will u be taking the lupron for? xx

*Disney, Chickadee, Flaigirl, sunshine* - How are you all doing? xx

*Rurin* - Do you have a start date yet? xx

*Eveclo & Dovkav* - How are things? Any possible symptoms - are you going to/ have you tested before ur otd? Im sending lots of :dust: your way xx

*SmallTown* - Less than a week till ur ivf education day!! :xmas9: :happydance: xx

*Samsfan & Megan* - How r u both? xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex, I'm not sure how long I will be on the Lupron. I think until the end, it's says no more than 16 Days from the start until ER. I'm part of a group thing that I don't know if I can talk about. I just have a general idea of my schedule but have not been given a calender. But this is a one shot chance for me as we can't afford to pay full price for IVF. But from the out line I was given I believe I will be having ER the mid of January. And it will be a 3day. It will be ICSI.


----------



## PostalMom

Small Town. That's so exciting that you'll be right behind me. We can learn together! Seems like my BCP make me have mood swings. Yuck


----------



## Plex

Thats not bad timing at all :) For my first IVF i did egg sharing but ended up with too few eggs so donated them all to the recipient. I got my cycle at a greatly reduced cost so am in the same boat as you as far as costs for ivf go. Because i donated all my eggs this cycle for me will be free of charge, with the exception of my meds which cost me £550. I really REALLY hope i get more eggs this time as we cant afford to pay for the full cost of another treatment. xx


----------



## PostalMom

Oh wow. Cool. When I went in for my first first apointment, they were looking at my eggs and kept saying how great they are and something about four 5s. But hey seamed very excited. They also told me I have a beautiful uterus. So im very hopeful. I was on the 2nd day of my menses. Is 4 5s good?


----------



## JessicaG121

Postal- I did a clinical trial too. It reduced the cost about 30%, which was enough to bring us into the realm of affordability. My trial was to study whether freezing the embryos immediately after fertilization is more effective than freezing blasts. I drew the test group, so my embryos were frozen immediately. I got one excellent blast from my cycle. 

Right now, I'm 3dp6dt. Oh the waiting. I'm a high school teacher, so I don't go back to work until Jan 6... A week after my test date. Nothing to do but hang out and wait.


----------



## Plex

Postal - I couldnt say hun :shrug: They didnt say much when they did my scan except that i was good to start buserelin the next morning. Sorry i cant be of much help :nope: 
Im assuming its ur folicle count before stimulation ie 4 follicles at 5mms each. As i said though they never really said anything to me at my baseline scan so couldnt say either way. xx

Jessica - Its good that ur off till the week after u test - are u doing any bed rest at all? xx


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: Everyone! 

Welcome *PostalMom*!

*Jessica*, OMG it's almost :test: time!! Will you do an HPT?

*Plex*, are you getting excited?

*SmallTownGirl*, you have an education class? LOL, you probably know more than everyone just from being on bnb. :haha:

*flagirlie,* how are you feeling, still hungrY? 

*Disney*, I hope your MS is getting better. How long did it take to get Maternity21 results?

AFM, still feeling pretty crappy. I've been crampy, nauseous, and tired. My son is doing a much better though. DH is also home to help so it makes a world of difference. I am getting the Harmony test done on dec 30. The results take 10 to 14 days. The test is out of network for me so I'm wondering if I should try and take another one that is in network. My RE's office is contracted to do Harmony though.


----------



## JessicaG121

I have a level check on Tuesday - I think just checking my estrogen and progesterone. It is only 5dp6dt, so not a beta. My beta is 12/30... Assuming AF doesn't show up. I'm sure I'll do hpt before that. No way I can hold out. 

Currently, I'm miserable. My back and breasts are sore, I'm getting hot flashes. I'm also breaking out in hives, just for fun. Oh yeah, and the headaches. I assume most of that is a side effect of the massive doses of progesterone.


----------



## sunshine1217

My next scan is also dec 30! You can probably test in 3 days :)


----------



## MeganScott

Hey everyone, how have you lovely ladies been? 

Its been busy but I wanted to stop by and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and Seasons Greetings!

*Plex* 3 days to go until you start the new cycle meds. Excited! Good luck hon! :thumbup:

*Disney* I hope you're getting enough rest with all that work! And you're right California is an awesome place to live. As for the taxes and cost of living, its almost the same as NYC / NJ where we live, so thats not a significant impact on disposable income. :thumbup:

I ache for warmer weather. God, the snow is pretty from a distance but ugly when you have to live through sub-zero temperatures for months. I hate it.

What are you doing over the holidays?

*Sunshine* thanks for the suggestion on MTHFR gene. I will certainly inquire about it. How are your symptoms? Any plans for Christmas?

*Jessica* congratulations on the ET. :hugs: Not too far to OTD. Good luck hon! :thumbup:

*PostalMom* Welcome to the forum and good luck with your cycle! :thumbup::thumbup:

*AFM* - There hasn't been much happening TTC wise, except that I heard from Dr. Palter's office and they sent me some paperwork for their COMPREHENSIVE FERTILITY AUDIT. I like the way that sounds, and I hope it holds up to the promise!

Okay, so something weird is happening. AF is 2 days late already. :dohh:

We didn't do anything since the FET failure and the AF that followed, so I'm not sure why that would be? Dr. Hughes confirmed that I did ovulate this month (she did an ultrasound the day we went to consult her and told me she could see that I had already ovulated this month) I have sore boobs today, and some mild headaches for couple of hours every evening for the last 3 days, and occasionally a pang in one or the other ovary but no cramping or spotting or any other signs I typically have with AF. The nasty migraine is missing-in-action too.

I'm thinking I'll wait out this week and do a HPT over the weekend. But if the HPT is negative and AF hasn't hit by the coming weekend, I'm going to be super-worried about my AF cycle becoming irregular. Doesn't make sense, if I did ovulate, then why is AF late?


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> *Disney*, I hope your MS is getting better. How long did it take to get Maternity21 results?
> 
> AFM, still feeling pretty crappy. I've been crampy, nauseous, and tired. My son is doing a much better though. DH is also home to help so it makes a world of difference. I am getting the Harmony test done on dec 30. The results take 10 to 14 days. The test is out of network for me so I'm wondering if I should try and take another one that is in network. My RE's office is contracted to do Harmony though.

It's actually gotten worse with me now throwing up several times a day lately. I've also been getting headaches lately -- I've had the current one since at least 4:00 am _yesterday_. I'm still as tired as always. I am starting to feel more cramping and stretching. Maybe that means I'll start to show a little soon. :shrug: 

I was told that it would take 10-14 days to get my Maternit21 results, but it took 7 days from the blood draw at my RE's office. 

Feel better!! :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> I have a level check on Tuesday - I think just checking my estrogen and progesterone. It is only 5dp6dt, so not a beta. My beta is 12/30... Assuming AF doesn't show up. I'm sure I'll do hpt before that. No way I can hold out.
> 
> Currently, I'm miserable. My back and breasts are sore, I'm getting hot flashes. I'm also breaking out in hives, just for fun. Oh yeah, and the headaches. I assume most of that is a side effect of the massive doses of progesterone.

I hope you feel better! I caved and started testing at 6dp5dt after my FET. My official test date was 8dp5dt. Good luck!!



MeganScott said:


> *Disney* I hope you're getting enough rest with all that work! And you're right California is an awesome place to live. As for the taxes and cost of living, its almost the same as NYC / NJ where we live, so thats not a significant impact on disposable income. :thumbup:
> 
> I ache for warmer weather. God, the snow is pretty from a distance but ugly when you have to live through sub-zero temperatures for months. I hate it.
> 
> What are you doing over the holidays?
> 
> 
> *AFM* - There hasn't been much happening TTC wise, except that I heard from Dr. Palter's office and they sent me some paperwork for their COMPREHENSIVE FERTILITY AUDIT. I like the way that sounds, and I hope it holds up to the promise!
> 
> Okay, so something weird is happening. AF is 2 days late already. :dohh:
> 
> We didn't do anything since the FET failure and the AF that followed, so I'm not sure why that would be? Dr. Hughes confirmed that I did ovulate this month (she did an ultrasound the day we went to consult her and told me she could see that I had already ovulated this month) I have sore boobs today, and some mild headaches for couple of hours every evening for the last 3 days, and occasionally a pang in one or the other ovary but no cramping or spotting or any other signs I typically have with AF. The nasty migraine is missing-in-action too.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll wait out this week and do a HPT over the weekend. But if the HPT is negative and AF hasn't hit by the coming weekend, I'm going to be super-worried about my AF cycle becoming irregular. Doesn't make sense, if I did ovulate, then why is AF late?

You're right about cost of living being close to NY/NJ. C'mon on over. :thumbup: We are celebrating Christmas with my family -- Christmas Eve then Christmas morning at my parents' house (they only live about 6-7 blocks from here), and Christmas dinner at my aunt's house. All f our family is fairly local (within 1.5 hours or so from here), but DH's parents and brother will be traveling (we did Christmas with my in-laws last night). 

How are you spending Christmas?

I hope that AF works itself out and that your cycle hasn't become affected. :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Ahhh still hungry! Although things changed a bit. I kinda feel sick and tired of eating hahah just coz I eat all the time. Nothing seems appetizing anymore :nope:

Excited and worried for this Friday - 8 week scan.


----------



## JessicaG121

Lol. I'm the opposite. I'm hungry, but once I have the food in front of me, I just don't want it. 

I go in tomorrow for levels... Which means get up early and hike across town. Blek. But at least it's Christmas! Yay!

What do all of you have planned? Is there anyone else TWW? Or is it just me??


----------



## MeganScott

*Disney*, we had this awful luck Sunday morning with a leak that started in the exterior wall of the entire Living / Dining / Kitchen / 1st Bedroom area. The wooden flooring is damaged and all plans of a get together at our place are shot for now. We are now on to plan B at my cousin's place, and I'm not going to be able to cook anything for Christmas Dinner... I love to cook for family dinners and play host, but my kitchen is a war-zone with dryers and dehumidifiers trying to save the cabinets against the wall. Sigh. What bad luck on Christmas. :nope:

And today is day 3 post AF... it passed with no sign of AF. 3 days late, nothing yet. Who knew I'd be rooting for AF to come, lol. :dohh:

*Flagirlie* I hope food becomes appetizing very soon. What's your favorite part of Christmas dinner? Good luck with Friday's scan! :thumbup:

*Jessica* when is OTD? I'm praying for your BFP this time round! :thumbup:


----------



## JessicaG121

MeganScott said:


> *Jessica* when is OTD? I'm praying for your BFP this time round! :thumbup:

12/30. Ugh!!! Another week!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

MeganScott said:


> *Disney*, we had this awful luck Sunday morning with a leak that started in the exterior wall of the entire Living / Dining / Kitchen / 1st Bedroom area. The wooden flooring is damaged and all plans of a get together at our place are shot for now. We are now on to plan B at my cousin's place, and I'm not going to be able to cook anything for Christmas Dinner... I love to cook for family dinners and play host, but my kitchen is a war-zone with dryers and dehumidifiers trying to save the cabinets against the wall. Sigh. What bad luck on Christmas. :nope:
> 
> And today is day 3 post AF... it passed with no sign of AF. 3 days late, nothing yet. Who knew I'd be rooting for AF to come, lol. :dohh:

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about the leak! I hope that you can salvage most of your stuff and that the cleanup isn't too bad. :hugs:

Maybe AF is giving you a Christmas break. I think it was last year that AF arrived on Christmas (and ruined any hopes of our first attempt with Clomid working :nope:). GL with AF. :hugs:



JessicaG121 said:


> MeganScott said:
> 
> 
> *Jessica* when is OTD? I'm praying for your BFP this time round! :thumbup:
> 
> 12/30. Ugh!!! Another week!!Click to expand...

Hang in there. I'm rooting for you! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

flagirlie7 said:


> Ahhh still hungry! Although things changed a bit. I kinda feel sick and tired of eating hahah just coz I eat all the time. Nothing seems appetizing anymore :nope:
> 
> Excited and worried for this Friday - 8 week scan.

I thought I included this post on my multi-quote from my last response. :shrug:

Hang in there. Things will get better! :hugs:

I'm sure your scan will be great. My LO was fairly active at my 8 week scan. Maybe you'll see some movement during yours. Good luck!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Haha I already feel like they are moving inside (tiny flutters) but my DH just looks at me like I'm crazy! They are in two separate locations as well. Maybe I'll ask doc where they're at. 

Megan, I think we are keeping this year fairly low key. I don't want to eat steak (usually for Xmas eve) coz I have to have it well done (bleh), so it might just be a chicken! We are both from other countries so we are not eating turkey or ham. Where I'm from its fried fish and potato salad (I don't like either). So we just eat whatever we feel like :) excited for my presents! 

Happy Christmas all!! I'm forever thankful for the best gifts I ever got that came a month early :happydance:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yes, so excited for my IVF edu day, *Plex*!:happydance: And it's getting close to starting northisterone for you! :happydance:

Crossing everything for you for in Jan., *PostalMom*! [-o&lt; I've just taken my first bcp, and I'm hoping it doesn't make me sick (esp. since there's lots of yummy holiday food to eat). Sorry your bcp's are making you feel moody :hugs:

Crossing everything for you too, for this upcoming cycle, *Plex*! [-o&lt;

Sending you sticky dust and crossing everything for you, *Jessica*![-o&lt; Sorry your feeling so miserable from the side effects! :( :hugs:

*Sunshine*, my IVF edu day class is a class just for DH and I and it's basically the nurse going over our particular protocol and what we need to know for our own case (they call it a class to be cute, I think). :winkwink: I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: And FX'd for your Harmony test!

*Megan*, I hope either you get a bfp or AF hits before too long (pref the former)! [-o&lt;

Sorry you are getting even more MS, *Disney*! :( :hugs: Hope it subsides soon!

FX'd for your 8 week scan, *flagirlie*!:baby:

*Megan*, sorry you got that awful leak in your house! :(:hugs: Hope you are able to salvage those shelves and I hope the repair costs for what is damaged isn't too much!

*AFM*: AF started on Sun., so I am now officially in my first IVF cycle. Took my first bcp today and will continue thru Jan. 6th. On Jan. 6th I will have an u/s to check to see if my ovaries are ready to start stims, and if they are I will start stims on Jan 10th and hopefully have ER on Jan. 21st or 22nd.

Having Christmas Eve tonight with my parents (mom and step-dad) and step-uncle. We are doing the now traditional Christmas Eve dinner at LaRosa's Pizza and probably watching a good Christmas or winter holiday themed movie together, and then DH and I are spending Christmas Day with my in-laws (where yummy homemade food will be provided) and we can watch the little niece and nephew open their gifts. :) And of course, there will be gift opening for all, at both events.

Merry Christmas Eve and Happy Holidays, everyone! :xmas9::xmas8:


----------



## sunshine1217

Happy holidays ladies!

Disney, you poor thing, have you been able to gain any weight? You're having a girl right...it's proving the stereotype true.

Flagirlie, I'm so jealous that you can eat so much! :haha: Good luck at your scan, time is flying, huh?

Jessica, you should test, I like those symptoms... Yes I'm a terrible instigator. :rofl:

Megan, maybe you're pregnant!! Did you :sex: this cycle? 

SmallTownGirl, Good luck!! You will have an october baby with a bit of luck. My DS was conceived the same time.

AFM, DH is off this week so we're just trying to spend some QT with LO. Our families are coming over for christmas day dinner. Nothing too elaborate b/c I'm exhausted. Oh, and I'm definitely starting to show. I've been unable to fit into any pants so I had to pull out my maternity pants, which are still a bit too big but feels much better than my regular skinny jeans.


----------



## MeganScott

*Jessica* thats not too far away. Are you planning to do HPTs before you go in for the Beta? Sending prayers your way. Stick little beanie, stick!

*Flagirlie*, Santa gave you a Christmas deal - 2 for 1 :winkwink: The best gift (s) any of us could have asked for! 

*Sunshine*, yes, instigator you are, lol! :haha: I hope you threw your tests out the window after that last false alarm?

And yes, we did have :sex: this cycle. We never miss the four days around my ovulation date unless its amid the IVF cycle when they asked us not to. Who knows, it might just be a BFP conceived naturally. Lol, I'll go kill my RE if that happens, I'll be so thrilled with the result and so hopping mad at him for stringing us along the IVF journey. :haha:

But seriously, today is the 4th day post the AF due date, and at 2.30pm, no sign of her yet. Doesn't seem like she's hitting me this evening either. I've read that it takes 2-3 months for your body to recover normalcy after stopping the IVF meds... gah... Another couple of days, if AF isn't here, I'm caving in and testing. Sunshine, you listening? :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, if you were here, I would go and get sticks and deliver them to your door. :rofl:


----------



## MeganScott

LMAO *sunshine*, I believe you!!! :haha:

I've never been late by more than a day until I started this TTC journey, but since then, I've been late on AF a couple times thanks to the superhormones messing me up... That's why I'm not rushing out to buy those sticks. AF gave me a Christmas break, like Disney rightly said.

If she isn't here by weekend, and its actually a BFP, then it will be the miracle I'm afraid to even consider at this point. :wohoo:

No no no, I'm not building up hope. :nope: Its more likely to be a case of messed up AF because of the down-regulation drugs. ](*,)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan, my cycle went back to normal after my first (failed) IVF cycle. We waited for me to go through a complete cycle before jumping in to try #2. I was partly surprised that my predicted cycle day 1 (which my RE asked about) was spot on. So, it might not really take 2-3 cycles for everyone. I'm not sure how/if FET meds impact one's cycle, though.

Either way, I'm thinking about you and am wishing for the best. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

*Sunshine* - I finally broke down and tested... it's 5dp6dt (maybe 5t, IDK- they were frozen). As expected :bfn: I knew it would be, it's just too early. I was hoping maybe, but sadly, no. :nope:

I went in this morning for them to check my estrogen and progesterone. I have a horrid cold and was trying to talk to the nurse about what I could take - she didn't hear much past me saying "I'm sick" and started getting all smiley telling me how nausea is a good sign post-transfer. It took all of my energy to explain to her that I'm not nauseas, I'm sick. I have a cough and my chest hurts, exastrabated by the fact that my breasts feel like I've gone a few rounds as a pro boxer. And then her face falls and she says "Oh. Well, that's not the same thing." :dohh: (Ironically, RE's office just called. "everything looks good, continue the meds and we'll see you on the 30th")

My husband is walking around feeling positive, but I am starting to feel less positive. I just don't _feel_ anything - at least not anything that couldn't be explained by the POI injections. :grr:


----------



## MeganScott

Umm okay, so DH and I are going out to buy some wine and groceries for tomorrow... And I convinced him that we ought to buy a HPT too tonight, maybe I could test tomorrow morning with the first urine and see what Christmas morning brings?


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan - that would be wonderful! You never know!

Smalltowngal - how exciting, GL!

Sunshine - half the time I don't even feel like eating. Depends on a day too. Sometimes I'm fine and other days I can't seem to get full. Plus if I get too hungry, nausea follows so I'm trying no to get to that point (and I get too full, lol). Today is one of those day. Just eating since 5am. 

Jessica - might be too early, test in couple of days?


----------



## sunshine1217

Jessica, sick is a good symptom. I was super congested with a cold....later a flu. Ok flu may have nothing to do w pregnancy but I think a lot of women have colds. Your immune system is weak when pregnant.

Oh and I should talk, I never got a positive stick till after my beta lol

Megan, that's the spirit. I hope you have a great Xmas present waiting. How are you feeling, any symptoms?

Flagirlie, I changed my scan to Friday as well, originally Monday but I don't have child care then.


----------



## JessicaG121

sunshine1217 said:


> Oh and I should talk, I never got a positive stick till after my beta

Ummmmm. Now you tell me. :wacko:


----------



## MeganScott

Sunshine, absolutely no symptoms. No cramping, no spotting, no migraine. Not my typical PMS. Just fatigue and constipation. Can't read anything from the symptoms. 

Tomorrow AF will be 5 days late, so it should be enough time to test positive. If not, well, she's just messed up and needs a hormonal kick. I think the latter is more likely the case, but we're testing just to be sure.


----------



## sunshine1217

JessicaG121 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I should talk, I never got a positive stick till after my beta
> 
> Ummmmm. Now you tell me. :wacko:Click to expand...

But I was not normal with this pregnancy. I had bleeding and my progesterone was super low. And it didnt stop me from using the sticks but I had bad experiences even after I had my positive beta. I got a negative hpt once bc I swiped the stick accidentally and once I got the hook effect. Lol the luck! I am still a poas addict.


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan, I don't know if you remember but I had no symptoms, either. And I think Disney said she didn't either!


----------



## sunshine1217

Merry Christmas girls!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Megan, I don't know if you remember but I had no symptoms, either. And I think Disney said she didn't either!

Correct! :thumbup:

Merry Christmas, ladies!!! :xmas3::xmas12:


----------



## MeganScott

Okay so we did the HPT on Christmas morning, but it was a BFN. I called Dr. Palter's clinic this morning and the nurse said its most probably that my own body's progesterone is taking time to kick in and resume function.

She said if AF didn't show up for another few days, I could repeat the HPT just in case I ovulated late, and there's a conception. If that's negative too, then they will do my bloodwork the day I go in (Jan 7th) and based on my results they will prescribe meds to induce AF if required.

And I don't feel ANYTHING. Absolutely nothing noteworthy, and ofcourse, I'm not obsessing over every twinge now, because well, I'm not really expecting anything to happen. *Sunshine, Disney,* even symptom free, you guys actually had a fertilized embie planted in your uterus... whereas in my case, I'm not even 100% sure I ovulated this month.. I mean, when you really think about it, my ovulation wasn't tested really, it was only confirmed by that kooky RE via ultrasound and I didn't trust her anyway...

DH and I actually shared a glass of red wine last night with Christmas Dinner... I mean what the heck, I'm not getting drunk on one glass, and most probably the witch just hasn't realized she's got to return, Lol.


----------



## JessicaG121

Sorry Megan. :hugs: I know you were hoping for a Christmas miracle. Even if the chances are small, that's the one thing about trying for so long. Even if the chance is tiny, we hope.

AFM... I have had a roller coaster morning. I think I've got my BFP (on the left). I'm 7 days past transfer. But, I had some pinkish spotting too. Just a little on the TP. 

Thoughts? I'm sort of panicky!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan - :hugs:

Jessica - That definitely looks positive! I had minimal dried blood when I first tested positive. I believe spotting is considered normal if it's not bright red or coupled with cramping. Looking good!


----------



## flagirlie7

Jessica - you should retest in couple days to see if it's getting darker!


----------



## sunshine1217

Jessica, you were just like me. I started spotting 6dp5dt and didn't even get a BFP on the stick. I went in 8dp5dt and my beta was only 25. Stay positive and keep us posted!!


----------



## JessicaG121

My spotting stopped shortly after my panic attack this morning. None since. I've had some cramping.... Not horrible, but noticeable. And mostly just on the left side...

I'm just hoping and praying it sticks.

I called the nurse at the RE office & she said it's totally normal, but I should not HPT because "they will drive you crazy".


----------



## Disneyfan88

I had minor cramping after I got my BFP. My doctors office said it was completely normal as the uterus is a big muscle that needs to stretch to make room for the baby. Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Plex

Heya girls!!! :hi: Actually managing to get online today (at work) Ive been quietly lurking as i never got the chance to reply sooner its been so busy! Hope youve all had a wonderful Christmas!! 

*Disney* - :hugs: sorry to hear ur ms has gotten WORSE :(:hugs: Any sign of it lessening? I had all day nausea/ dizzyness throughout my last pregnancy never sick but it was there if u know what i mean? How u coping with work and things - have you announced ur pregnancy yet? xx

*Megan* - Bloody af never there when u need it and always showing up early when u dont :hugs: Any sign of the :witch: yet? Sorry to hear about the bad leak at ur house too - hope its not too expensive to fix :( Is the weather still awful too? xx

*Small* - :happydance: YAY for starting bcp!!!! How did ur IVF education day go on thur?? Do u know ur meds now then? :) We're so close this cycle, ur baseline is on the 6th and mine will be either the 8th or 9th to start stimms the next day :thumbup: Ive also booked holiday at work from the 20th so im off over EC/ET :) How u feeling about it all? xx

*Jessica* - Hows things going with you hun? I so saw a second line on the hpt!! Are you planning on testing again to check if the lines any darker? It sounds sooo promising :) xx

*Sunshine* - How'd ur scan go Fri? Hope all looks well in there :) Im in looser trousers already and im not even pregnant :haha: xx

*Flagirl* - How r u doing hun? Hope the scan went well fri for you too? Are you able to eat much yet? xx

*Afm* - I started my northisterone yesterday so am on my way!!!! Happy days, roll on the 7th Jan :happydance:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies! <3 Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! :xmas10:

Sorry you got a BFN, *Megan *:hugs: Hopefully your bfp is around the corner!

That's definitely a line, *Jessica*! FX'd for a sticky bean!

Yay for being on your way, *Plex*! I'm glad to have a cycle buddy so close in timing. :)

I'm feeling a little overwhelmed, but optimistic, after my IVF education day.

Here's all the info from my IVF education day:
12/27/13: IVF education day class :happydance:; DH and I take antibiotics (2 azithromycin 500 mg, after supper) to clean out any bad bacteria that may be lurking; IVF nurse ordered all meds
12/28/13: went to the med supply website and applied for discount


12/30/13: call med supplier if they haven't already called, to find out about discount and get arrival date of meds (they will be mailed to us, along with the bill)
1/?/14: all meds arrive
1/6/14: u/s to check if ovaries are properly quieted (if so, move on to stims on Jan 9th, if not, one more week of bcp's)
1/9/14: hopefully start stims (Follistim 200 units, SQ, with pen and cartridge, every day within an hour of 6:00PM)
1/13/14: u/s to check on # of follicles and size; blood work - LH + estrogen (E2)
1/14/14: hopefully start GnRH antagonist (Ganirelix 250 mcg, SQ, with prefilled syringe, every day right after taking Follistim)
1/?/14: u/s to check on follicles; blood work
1/19:14: hopefully take trigger shot (Ovidrel 250 mcg, SQ, with prefilled syringe, time TBA)
1/21/14: hopefully have ER (egg retrieval) and learn how many eggs retrieved
1/22/14: hopefully learn how many eggs fertilized and start progesterone injections (Progesterone in cottonseed oil ? cc, IM, drawn up with a syringe from a vial, every day within an hour of 6:00PM, because I'm allergic to the some of the stuff in the vaginal suppositories)
1/24/14: hopefully learn how many embryos made it to day 3 and how they are doing
1/26/14: hopefully learn how many embryos made it to day 5 and have ET (embryo transfer) and have some 5 day blasts frozen for later
2/4/14: hopefully have blood drawn for 1st beta

If my cycle goes smoothly, this should be my schedule. Some of you may be wondering why I'm doing the progesterone shots, instead of the suppositories, and it's because I'm allergic/sensitive to some of the ingredients in the suppositories, so I have to do the shots, otherwise I'd get a massively inflamed hooha. Alas, the progesterone shots are given with a big long needle, and I'll be taking them for 8 weeks if PG (2 weeks if not).

I've chosen 6PM (give or take one hour) for my shot taking time, upon the nurse's recommendation. Does that sound like a good time for shots, for those of you who've been through that part of it? (I can choose a later time, up to 10PM, as my time, but once I start taking the shots, it's locked in).

ETA: I've changed my shot time to 8PM, for better convenience, thanks again for the advice, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## flagirlie7

Plex said:


> Heya girls!!! :hi: Actually managing to get online today (at work) Ive been quietly lurking as i never got the chance to reply sooner its been so busy! Hope youve all had a wonderful Christmas!!
> 
> *Disney* - :hugs: sorry to hear ur ms has gotten WORSE :(:hugs: Any sign of it lessening? I had all day nausea/ dizzyness throughout my last pregnancy never sick but it was there if u know what i mean? How u coping with work and things - have you announced ur pregnancy yet? xx
> 
> *Megan* - Bloody af never there when u need it and always showing up early when u dont :hugs: Any sign of the :witch: yet? Sorry to hear about the bad leak at ur house too - hope its not too expensive to fix :( Is the weather still awful too? xx
> 
> *Small* - :happydance: YAY for starting bcp!!!! How did ur IVF education day go on thur?? Do u know ur meds now then? :) We're so close this cycle, ur baseline is on the 6th and mine will be either the 8th or 9th to start stimms the next day :thumbup: Ive also booked holiday at work from the 20th so im off over EC/ET :) How u feeling about it all? xx
> 
> *Jessica* - Hows things going with you hun? I so saw a second line on the hpt!! Are you planning on testing again to check if the lines any darker? It sounds sooo promising :) xx
> 
> *Sunshine* - How'd ur scan go Fri? Hope all looks well in there :) Im in looser trousers already and im not even pregnant :haha: xx
> 
> *Flagirl* - How r u doing hun? Hope the scan went well fri for you too? Are you able to eat much yet? xx
> 
> *Afm* - I started my northisterone yesterday so am on my way!!!! Happy days, roll on the 7th Jan :happydance:

How exciting, Plex! Good luck with everything!

Afm - scan was a success!! Got to see and hear both babies' heartbeats! Got pics and video of all. So cool. Baby A was cooperative (me guess it's a girl hehe) - showed us her head, legs, arms and brain! Baby B was all curled up (hmmm a boy?) and was giving the tech a hard time measuring the size. Their heartbeats were 176 and 165, I believe, respectively. We are graduating to regular OB (for now) but they have a few MFMs on the same floor should we need them. My RE recommended an OB based on my personality. He was the best doc I ever had!


----------



## JessicaG121

*smalltown* I'm doing the POI injections too. They hurt. A lot. My experience has been taking them straight after a warm shower has helped. I chose 8pm as my time. Any earlier and we'd be in the middle of dinner, running errands, working, etc. by 8, both of us are home and winding down. I don't know if anyone told you, but if you have skin allergies, it's a good idea to wipe the syringes with an alcohol pad and let it air dry a minute before your injection. The caps on the needles often have latex in them. Just a few things I wish I'd been told sooner. :)

Afm- just waiting. I'm worried that I've gotten false positives (dang google), but have gotten a few in a row and last nights was notably darker. I'm not going to buy anything else, it's not like I could do anything. I haven't had any more spotting since Thursday. So, here's hoping.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Plex - I've been feeling better since Christmas. Thanks! :thumbup: Congrats on starting your northisterone! :happydance:

SmallTownGal - I chose to do my injections around 8:00pm since I wasn't usually home from work by 6:00pm. Good luck with your protocol!

flagirlie7 - Awesome news on your scan! Your LOs sound like they are doing great!

Jessica - Hang in there! Your test definitely looked positive to me. Your beta is soon, right? :dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay for a great scan and graduating to the OB, *flagirlie*! :happydance:

Thanks for the advice, *Jessica *and *Disney*! <3 I'm going to make my injection time at 8PM, then, so if I'm out running errands or eating out, I should be home in plenty of time.


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex* yay on starting the northisterone! So it begins! Here's hoping this one gives you your BFP!! :thumbup:

The weather was okay the last few days, but we have a cold front coming in again. And thankfully, the leak stopped and didn't damage much. We haven't yet figured out what caused it, but atleast we're saved from having to replace the flooring. That would have been a huge expense and inconvenience too. Whew!

*Flagirlie* wow! That must have pretty darn exciting! And having Girl-Boy twins! OMG Wow! :happydance:

*Jessica*, a false positive is possible in theory, but practically, if its getting darker, this is the real thing honey!! I'm waiting for your Beta to confirm the BFP. :happydance:

*AFM* - No sign of AF yet. I have a milder migraine than my usual ones, so I'm hoping that's a sign of SOMETHING happening inside... 

I feel no cramping or sore boobs at all, no spotting or the typical pregnancy symptoms. 

My first POAS was Christmas morning.... And now I'm debating whether to test once more Monday morning, or to just wait it out till the 7th and let Dr. Palter test me and take it forward...? Any advice/thoughts/suggestions girls? I'm clueless.


----------



## JessicaG121

*Megan * I'm going to vote for another test, then we an be buddies. ;). My beta is Monday morning. 

AFM. My cramping had subsided & I was feeling pretty good, but then they came back this afternoon - stronger than before. I was at Joann Fabrics and suddenly got crampy and dizzy. I actually thought I was going to throw up in the store. I had some chicken soup and am feeling better. But, I made the mistake of doing a hpt and it is lighter than yesterday. Still a visible line... But, I don't know. Chemical? Dilute urine? :argh:


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan, boy-girl is just a wishful thinking :)


----------



## Plex

SmallTownGal said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, ladies! <3 Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! :xmas10:
> 
> Sorry you got a BFN, *Megan *:hugs: Hopefully your bfp is around the corner!
> 
> That's definitely a line, *Jessica*! FX'd for a sticky bean!
> 
> Yay for being on your way, *Plex*! I'm glad to have a cycle buddy so close in timing. :)
> 
> I'm feeling a little overwhelmed, but optimistic, after my IVF education day.
> 
> Here's all the info from my IVF education day:
> 12/27/13: IVF education day class :happydance:; DH and I take antibiotics (2 azithromycin 500 mg, after supper) to clean out any bad bacteria that may be lurking; IVF nurse ordered all meds
> 12/28/13: went to the med supply website and applied for discount
> 
> 
> 12/30/13: call med supplier if they haven't already called, to find out about discount and get arrival date of meds (they will be mailed to us, along with the bill)
> 1/?/14: all meds arrive
> 1/6/14: u/s to check if ovaries are properly quieted (if so, move on to stims on Jan 9th, if not, one more week of bcp's)
> 1/9/14: hopefully start stims (Follistim 200 units, SQ, with pen and cartridge, every day within an hour of 6:00PM)
> 1/13/14: u/s to check on # of follicles and size; blood work - LH + estrogen (E2)
> 1/14/14: hopefully start GnRH antagonist (Ganirelix 250 mcg, SQ, with prefilled syringe, every day right after taking Follistim)
> 1/?/14: u/s to check on follicles; blood work
> 1/19:14: hopefully take trigger shot (Ovidrel 250 mcg, SQ, with prefilled syringe, time TBA)
> 1/21/14: hopefully have ER (egg retrieval) and learn how many eggs retrieved
> 1/22/14: hopefully learn how many eggs fertilized and start progesterone injections (Progesterone in cottonseed oil ? cc, IM, drawn up with a syringe from a vial, every day within an hour of 6:00PM, because I'm allergic to the some of the stuff in the vaginal suppositories)
> 1/24/14: hopefully learn how many embryos made it to day 3 and how they are doing
> 1/26/14: hopefully learn how many embryos made it to day 5 and have ET (embryo transfer) and have some 5 day blasts frozen for later
> 2/4/14: hopefully have blood drawn for 1st beta
> 
> If my cycle goes smoothly, this should be my schedule. Some of you may be wondering why I'm doing the progesterone shots, instead of the suppositories, and it's because I'm allergic/sensitive to some of the ingredients in the suppositories, so I have to do the shots, otherwise I'd get a massively inflamed hooha. Alas, the progesterone shots are given with a big long needle, and I'll be taking them for 8 weeks if PG (2 weeks if not).
> 
> I've chosen 6PM (give or take one hour) for my shot taking time, upon the nurse's recommendation. Does that sound like a good time for shots, for those of you who've been through that part of it? (I can choose a later time, up to 10PM, as my time, but once I start taking the shots, it's locked in).
> 
> ETA: I've changed my shot time to 8PM, for better convenience, thanks again for the advice, ladies! :kiss:


Its amazing that theyve been able to give u a timeline of dates for things to be happening :) I wont know for sure until af gets me :( But once it does ill have my baseline scan on cd1/2 then scans at cd6/7, cd8/9, cd10/11, cd12/13 then trigger cd13/14, ec cd15/16 then et 3-7 days later so all my dates are my own guess lol 

Timing for shots is a good one for me(she says sarcastically lol), until i know if itll be am or pm i wont be able to choose a time as i works days and nights. So would have to see which ill be working the most and go with a time before i start those shifts :dohh: So much to think about - im really hoping i dont have too many side effects too as im not telling anyone this time, except my manager that is. I still have people asking about my last cycle :grr: Any side effects from the bcp yet? xx


----------



## Plex

*Flagirl* - I agree, my thoughts were u have boy and girl snuggled in there lolol Ive heard that fast heart rate is boy and slow heart rate is girl - cud be the other way around tho :haha: Amazing that they gave you a video AND pictures :cloud9: bet u have watched it a dozen times already :D Its great that u only have to see ur normal doc now too :thumbup: xx 

*Disney* - Glad the ms is clearing up :) I cant believe ur 14 weeks already!! time has clearly flown by, have u been buying things yet? xx

*Jessica* - Im thinking dilute urine - whens ur otd again? Is it the 30th? Im praying for you hun :hugs: xx

*Megan* - Thank god the water didnt affect the floor! As far as the wait for af is concerned id probably be testing every time i peed :dohh: im a bit obsessive with poas :D I would def do at least one more test before the 7th then leave it in the hands of the doc :hugs: xx


Hows everyone else doing?? Havent heard from some of you in a while - hope ur all ok!! xxx


----------



## flagirlie7

Plex said:


> *Flagirl* - I agree, my thoughts were u have boy and girl snuggled in there lolol Ive heard that fast heart rate is boy and slow heart rate is girl - cud be the other way around tho :haha: Amazing that they gave you a video AND pictures :cloud9: bet u have watched it a dozen times already :D Its great that u only have to see ur normal doc now too :thumbup: xx
> 
> *Disney* - Glad the ms is clearing up :) I cant believe ur 14 weeks already!! time has clearly flown by, have u been buying things yet? xx
> 
> *Jessica* - Im thinking dilute urine - whens ur otd again? Is it the 30th? Im praying for you hun :hugs: xx
> 
> *Megan* - Thank god the water didnt affect the floor! As far as the wait for af is concerned id probably be testing every time i peed :dohh: im a bit obsessive with poas :D I would def do at least one more test before the 7th then leave it in the hands of the doc :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?? Havent heard from some of you in a while - hope ur all ok!! xxx

Plex, I thought the other way around - girl wit higher rate and boy lower. Who knows. Still like 2.5 to 3 more months to find out!
Anyway, they gave up pics but my DH made the video. And yes, I did watch it a few times, it's so cool.


----------



## MeganScott

*Jessica*, being buddies would be wonderful... If only... :nope:

*Plex*, I know you're right about testing atleast once before the 7th... Initially I was planning to test today for the second time, but then I got that migraine yesterday and mild cramping last night, so I thought maybe AF is on her way slowly and surely, and I didn't test this morning. 

Figured I should wait for another couple of days, and if she still isn't here Tuesday morning, I'll POAS once more on Tuesday. 

I really want to run and test right now, tbh, but I'm afraid of a negative and how stupid I feel afterwards, because I was hoping to see that second line. Pitching your hopes up and feeling crushed afterwards.. it truly sucks, even if you know the chances were really low...


----------



## sunshine1217

*Jessica, *your stick is positive, getting darker, you're nauseous, I wouldn't question your pregnant at all! BTW, I'm not sure if I shared this or not but I was doing progesterone in oleate oil and had horrible lumps and pain...then I switched to sesame oil after a lot of research, not only do I no longer have lumps or pain, it costs only $10 instead of $50 for me. You may want to try a different oil, it's amazing what a difference that made!

*Megan, *keep up the faith. I guess after going through so many BFN's this time, I'm starting to believe in miracles. 
*
Flagirlie,* Congrats on a great scan!! and graduating to an OB, that part scares me actually. I'm almost done with RE as well.

*Plex,* I always did my shots at night so I can go to sleep after and not think about it anymore. You must be getting excited, it's great that *SmallTownGirl* and you will cycle together.

AFM, baby (I'll stop calling him/her beanie) is doing well and is actually dating a few days ahead. I also had Harmony done on Friday so I'm a little nervous for the results to come in. I know we should always discuss the possibility of abnormal results but I just couldn't get myself to utter those words to DH. I guess we'll figure it out when we get the results back. It just seems so final b/c the false positive rates of that test is like .003% or something like that so virtually none. Yikes...the worrying never stops! My nausea is calming down a bit, thankfully though I'm still not eating well. I only crave chocolate and bad foods, ouch!


----------



## MeganScott

Sunshine what's Harmony?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies <3

How is everyone doing? I haven't posted but I have been reading


----------



## sunshine1217

MeganScott said:


> Sunshine what's Harmony?

It's like maternity21 and tests for chromosomal abnormalities. Nervous!!


----------



## JessicaG121

Beta day is here. I went in and had my blood drawn. Now, waiting. I did another hpt this morning, still light, but the line showed up after about 2 1/2 min. Much faster than before. I've read some say that the cheap strips take ages to get dark anyway. 

But now, I feel in limbo. All my emotions are going crazy. I'm so worried that it's chemical or otherwise non viable. So, I'm just waiting and hoping. And crying a little for no reason, but waiting.


----------



## MeganScott

*Jessica* Praying for you! Waiting for the results!!:thumbup:

*Sunshine* I hope it goes well. Your pregnancy seems to be progressing normally. All will be well hon. :hugs:

*Prayin4babies*, welcome back! are you starting an FET cycle come Jan? When do you start?

*AFM* - Finally, FINALLY - AF is here today. I was cramping since morning and I just went and checked to see fresh red blood. Can hear bells ringing Halelujah! Lol, what a relief to finally have her come, even if she's 8 days late... Atleast its a sign that my body is trying to return to normal and is not too far off course. Can't remember ever being so happy about AF!!

So I took 1000mg tylenol to deal with the pain and now settling down on the couch with a quick bite and a comforter.


----------



## sunshine1217

Good luck *Jessica!* Post as soon as you find out. 

*Megan*, what's the plan now? Glad your wait is over!

Anyone doing anything fun for new years?


----------



## JessicaG121

I don't have a beta number, but I have an official blood :bfp: from the RE. My RE is supposed to call later to talk numbers. More waiting. My E2 is low... I ran out of estrodoil yesterday & didn't refill because it's expensive and I was feeling negative. They did call in a 90 day rx, so that's a good sign, right?


----------



## Disneyfan88

JessicaG121 said:


> I don't have a beta number, but I have an official blood :bfp: from the RE. My RE is supposed to call later to talk numbers. More waiting. My E2 is low... I ran out of estrodoil yesterday & didn't refill because it's expensive and I was feeling negative. They did call in a 90 day rx, so that's a good sign, right?

Congrats!!! :happydance: I was on estradiol until 10 weeks.


----------



## PostalMom

Yeah!! Jessica! ! I'm so excited for you! !
I went to my Dr yesterday and recurrences my first 2 weeks of Lupron. I start on Wednesday. I never though I'd be so excited to stab myself with a needle.: ) it's in the thigh not the belly. My bcp have been not so fun. The other ladies in my group said the same, nausea, headaches, extremely tired. My dogs breath sent me into dry heaves the other night. Yuck. But I'm very happy to be proceeding with the ivf. I was told I can and should drink alcohol moderately thru the whole thing, and that my husband should pack up and leave now, and that by Sunday I will be a horrible bitch. Yeah!! I can't wait! Lol. I joke about carrying a bell top tong to warn the hubby and kids to shut up and run.lol.


----------



## PostalMom

Recieved**


----------



## MeganScott

*Jessica* congrats! Its official! So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*PostalMom* grats on starting the meds! And you're right, mood swings and irritability is common. Now that I'm off the meds, DH is totally thankful for me being my old self... I was super bitchy and difficult on the meds. Hope its not so hard on you!

*Sunshine* the plan is to wait until Jan 7th to meet with Dr. Palter and let him diagnose and move ahead. 

I got a Christmas present from his office - a lavender scented candle, and we were surprised to see the gesture from a place where all we have is a scheduled appointment and not yet even consulted with him yet. I'm getting a good vibe so far, and I'm hoping this is genuine concern for patients and not just a marketing gimmick. Time will tell I guess...

For New Year's Eve we plan to go to a close friends place. They are hosting a small party, a few close friends, games, movies - dinner and drinks. What are you planning to do?


----------



## JessicaG121

:argh:

My beta is 50. Too high to give up, too low to relax. I didn't get a positive hpt until 7dp5dt, and it was light.... So I'm hoping late implantation. I go back on Thursday for beta #2.


----------



## sunshine1217

JessicaG121 said:


> :argh:
> 
> My beta is 50. Too high to give up, too low to relax. I didn't get a positive hpt until 7dp5dt, and it was light.... So I'm hoping late implantation. I go back on Thursday for beta #2.

What day is it for you?
My beta was 25 8dp5dt and I was bleeding lots. 4 days later it was 127, then 3 days later it jumped to 699. Definitely have lots of hope for you.:hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

11dp5dt


----------



## sunshine1217

JessicaG121 said:


> 11dp5dt

That's not far off from my stats, I can understand how that's very nerve wracking. I was giving up once everyday. Did they test your progesterone level?


----------



## JessicaG121

I'm doing POI injections, so that's good. My RE is optimistic. He's saying implantation was likely 4dpt rather than 3. He says it's not uncommon with FETs. I'm keeping FX and praying for the best.


----------



## sunshine1217

Yea I meant to ask if it was frozen. That's so true and I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MeganScott said:


> *Jessica* Praying for you! Waiting for the results!!:thumbup:
> 
> *Sunshine* I hope it goes well. Your pregnancy seems to be progressing normally. All will be well hon. :hugs:
> 
> *Prayin4babies*, welcome back! are you starting an FET cycle come Jan? When do you start?
> 
> *AFM* - Finally, FINALLY - AF is here today. I was cramping since morning and I just went and checked to see fresh red blood. Can hear bells ringing Halelujah! Lol, what a relief to finally have her come, even if she's 8 days late... Atleast its a sign that my body is trying to return to normal and is not too far off course. Can't remember ever being so happy about AF!!
> 
> So I took 1000mg tylenol to deal with the pain and now settling down on the couch with a quick bite and a comforter.


Good Morning <3

Hi Megan..I am waiting for AF..which should be sometime around January 12-13th....and then 3rd day b/w and u/s and from there I jump on the estrace train :happydance: so by the end of January I should have my transfer :winkwink: 

Excited...nervous...scared all in one!!! I should have had my transfer on Dec 10th (so it was canceled) but the Dr wanted to take the embryos to day 6 which scared me....so nervous about that. I need to stay off google....they told me that they do this in 50% of their patience and everything turns out just fine.


----------



## MeganScott

*Prayin4babies* I'm sure the embies will be just fine. And you're right, I drove myself nuts researching everything that could possibly go wrong. That's not helpful mid-cycle especially. I hope this cycle works out for you hon! :thumbup: Good luck! 

*Jessica* Fingers crossed and praying everything progresses into a normal pregnancy for you! :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

I started my lupron this morning. Every thing went well except that a dime size amount of blood came out when I took the needle out of my leg. Is that normal? I let go of my leg just before removing the needle. So I want putting pressure on it.


----------



## JessicaG121

Totally fine. Move your injection site around every day. I was a fan of the love handle area. :)


----------



## PostalMom

I must be crazy because now all I can is, I hope morning comes quickly so I can give myself another injection. Lol. I ordered a 10 pack of 10iu? Pregnancy sticks. ICs. But they are The most sensitive. That Eau I can still be a poas Addict.


----------



## JessicaG121

Those ICs have been the bane of my existence. I got a weak + at 7dpt, and have been trying to decipher them ever since. Is this one darker? Is it just more dye in the test? 

I had my second beta this morning and now have to wait for the results. I've almost convinced myself that it's non viable. I took my last IC this morning and it's probably the darkest test yet... But not crazy dark. I'm most afraid that it's rising, but so slowly that it won't fail on its own. Even the thought of it reduces me nearly to tears. :cry:


----------



## sunshine1217

Good luck Jessica. I'll pray for you. I hope your number more than doubles. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Good luck Jessica. I'll pray for you. I hope your number more than doubles. :hugs:

Same for me. Good luck, Jessica! :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

Hcg 113. 
126% increase with a doubling time of 60 hours. 

So... Good? Right?


----------



## PostalMom

Sounds good to me. Lol. I'm cheering you on!
So how many units of Lupron were you ladies taking? I'm on 20 units. I have a headache tonight. I've had nausea, diareah, dizzy, mental confusion briefly a few times today, hot flashes, and I'm not sure but I think the mood swing is starting to kick in. Oh and I'm super super super sleepy! Ugh. Only 2nd day on.


----------



## Plex

Jessica - congratulations on that fab beta! So pleased for u :) are u scheduled for another beta? Xx


----------



## Plex

Hope ur all doing well - I'm checking on my phone so am finding it difficult to read up :( 

Just wanted to give u a quick update for me - 
I have now finished my northiterone tablets so am waitin for af. It'll b 5 long days but it can't come soon enough :) Xx


----------



## JessicaG121

I did 20 units & it was horrible. I wasn't going to say anything, as I seem to be the poster girl for hormonal side effects. But, yeah. Hot flashes and moodiness were the worst. At one point, I was so emotional, I cried for hours. Over nothing. My husband threatened to divorce me. Seriously. 

The next month, when I had to do it again (my first FET was cancelled)- I went in knowing what I was up against. :)


----------



## JessicaG121

Plex said:


> Jessica - congratulations on that fab beta! So pleased for u :) are u scheduled for another beta? Xx

On Monday. My RE seems much less worried today. :cloud9:


----------



## Plex

:happydance: xxx


----------



## PostalMom

Headache. .. to... migraine. Oh lupron. How cruel you are.


----------



## JessicaG121

PostalMom said:


> Headache. .. to... migraine. Oh lupron. How cruel you are.

Oh god. The headaches. I forgot about them. I ended up getting prescription migraine meds. :wacko:


----------



## sunshine1217

JessicaG121 said:


> Hcg 113.
> 126% increase with a doubling time of 60 hours.
> 
> So... Good? Right?

Didn't you do the test 48 hours later?

That sounds good either way though. Fingers crossed....


----------



## JessicaG121

sunshine1217 said:


> JessicaG121 said:
> 
> 
> Hcg 113.
> 126% increase with a doubling time of 60 hours.
> 
> So... Good? Right?
> 
> Didn't you do the test 48 hours later?
> 
> That sounds good either way though. Fingers crossed....Click to expand...

72 hours. Because of the holiday.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

JessicaG121 said:


> Hcg 113.
> 126% increase with a doubling time of 60 hours.
> 
> So... Good? Right?

Awesome number Jessica :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Jessica, when is your next test?


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:


> Sounds good to me. Lol. I'm cheering you on!
> So how many units of Lupron were you ladies taking? I'm on 20 units. I have a headache tonight. I've had nausea, diareah, dizzy, mental confusion briefly a few times today, hot flashes, and I'm not sure but I think the mood swing is starting to kick in. Oh and I'm super super super sleepy! Ugh. Only 2nd day on.

I took buserelin 0.5 and i suffered with terrible hot flashes! Headaches and moodyness too - its horrible when ur hormones are all over the place.

I didnt realise how side effect free i was until i started taking the northisterone again this time - I HATE side effects :( xx


----------



## JessicaG121

sunshine1217 said:


> Jessica, when is your next test?

Monday morning. 4 days after the last one.


----------



## PostalMom

Thanks ladies. I survived last night's migrain headache by applying an ice compress and I actually fell asleep with it on my head. I slept the night almost thru. I had a night mare that my lupron want refrigerated and became ruined. I was panicking saying honey what are we going to do? !! I have to have more by 10 am!! I woke up with a slight headache, I was super swollen. Omg. I had to pry my wedding rings off. I looked awful. I went to work looking droopy, and disgusting. But a few hours l later I actually felt better. Tired still, and bad bad words want to come out of my mouth. But physically I feel better.i found a cute blog a lady wrote on her 2nd day of lupron. Check this out. https://murgdan.blogspot.com/2009/04/dear-lupron.html?m=1


----------



## Plex

:haha: loved that link made me giggle xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex If you read the comments, one lady said her husband almost divorced her. I wanted to yell at a customer today. Seems Like only my husband is safe at the moment. For now. He's being really sweet. He's made me chocolate cake, wine, and keeps telling me how proud he is of me. He's so sweet.


----------



## Plex

ooo - never got to read the comments, will go back and read them now i think :)

Some partners just dont get the stress of ttc especially assisted i can believe that some couples get to that stage. Ur hubby sounds wonderful! My hubby is there for me, listens to me moan but he doesnt always know what to say bless him :) xx


----------



## JessicaG121

PostalMom said:


> Thanks ladies. I survived last night's migrain headache by applying an ice compress and I actually fell asleep with it on my head. I slept the night almost thru. I had a night mare that my lupron want refrigerated and became ruined. I was panicking saying honey what are we going to do? !! I have to have more by 10 am!! I woke up with a slight headache, I was super swollen. Omg. I had to pry my wedding rings off. I looked awful. I went to work looking droopy, and disgusting. But a few hours l later I actually felt better. Tired still, and bad bad words want to come out of my mouth. But physically I feel better.i found a cute blog a lady wrote on her 2nd day of lupron. Check this out. https://murgdan.blogspot.com/2009/04/dear-lupron.html?m=1

Hahaha. I felt the same way on lupron. I think I wrote about it on this thread... Early November. I'd guess around the 10th. :haha:

Immotrex. Call your RE office. Ask for immotrex. It's for migraines and does wonders. Tell them about your headaches. I cried and could barely handle work. Don't put up with it. :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Jessica, thanks but I can't take anything but the tylenol. I'm in a study. I just have to suffer. But I only have had the 1 migraine fxd. Lol. Today Is day 5. I'm cramping off and on. I think my lupron period is trying to start. I just want to strangle anyone and everyone. I even yelled really bad words at a car in front of me that was taking too long (in my opinion only) to turn into his drive way. Ugh. I hope I'm not this mean in the morning.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. I'm back on BnB after taking the few months since my miscarriage to work through things. Can't wait to catch up and see how everyone is doing. <3 It has been incredibly, incredibly hard these last couple months, but I've made it through! I had one natural cycle after my m/c, only one of two natural cycles I've had in the last two years!, but this new cycle I never did manage to O. 

I also found out that I has a colorectal polyp. It was so scary. It was really large. So thankful it did not turn out to be cancerous. During that whole scare I found out something VERY important. We ladies should be taking FOLATE, not Folic Acid. Apparently, research has shown that Folic Acid actually can cause cancer and make it grow very fast- especially colorectal! So scary. My old RE had put me on 2500mcg of Folic Acid when I was seeing him, instead of the normal 800mcg. Something about because I have PCOS. I had continued taking it after switching to my new RE in the Czech Republic, so I was on that much for over a year! The polyp they found was HUGE, over an inch long! (That's saying something being that anything over .25 inches is considered to be large.) I have switched over to Folate now. So scary. Doctor said had they not caught the polyp, I would have had cancer within the next two years. WOW.

TTC Stuff:

Last Friday I went in for an u/s at the local hospital to check to see if I had any follicles developing. I didn't, and since that was CD 50, my RE in Prague told me to go ahead and start on progesterone suppositories to induce AF. (Luckily I have a bunch of meds left from my m/c.) 

So plan at this point is:
7 days of progesterone 3xday
stop progesterone and wait for AF
when AF arrives let RE know
CD2 start estrogen 3xday
CD10-CD12 u/s to check lining 
once lining is 8mm thick, start progesterone 2 sups 3x day, fly to Prague
FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER on forth day of progesterone
fly back to US and keep fx'd!

We're going to transfer both of our frozen embryos. One is a 3AB and the other is a 3BB. Hoping that this time around we get a very sticky bean (or two!!!).


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: bunyhuny! Good luck with your FET!

Jessica, good luck tomorrow with you beta.

Plex, sorry about your side effects. Think about what this could lead to though. Happy thoughts. :thumbup:

Postal, lupron is not the only thing that makes me go coocoo, I think i've broken a few things during IVF that I probably will never get back. :wacko:

So ladies, I'm getting very nervous for this week. I am still waiting for my Harmony test results, which should come this week. I also have my NT scan tomorrow. I haven't had a scan in over a week and am just so stressed. 

So much in IVF is about chance and things out of our control....I hope we all get through this week one day at a time with all good news. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

*buny*hi! I hope all goes well this time. My RE swears that FET is the way to go. It's a lot less strenuous on your body. 

*postal* sorry you're stuck with Tylenol. It will get better. I found that things were much better once I was reduced to 10 units. 

AFM- beta #3 tomorrow morning. We need 350+. We are still in the non viable danger zone. I'm really worried....


----------



## bunyhuny

JessicaG121 said:


> *buny*hi! I hope all goes well this time. My RE swears that FET is the way to go. It's a lot less strenuous on your body.
> 
> *postal* sorry you're stuck with Tylenol. It will get better. I found that things were much better once I was reduced to 10 units.
> 
> AFM- beta #3 tomorrow morning. We need 350+. We are still in the non viable danger zone. I'm really worried....

Thanks, Jess! :wave: 

I hope your beta numbers start doubling nicely. I know firsthand how scary it is when they don't. <3 <3 <3 I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. Just know that you are not alone and so many of us know what you're going through. Take care of yourself, eat a little chocolate, and drink some herbal tea, take a walk at twilight, listen to your favorite album, anything that you can find some relaxation/beauty in. And above all, do not let low/weird betas distract you from the time you have with your baby- which will hopefully be many, many years! Every moment is precious. :flow:

(Warning, m/c mentioned below.)

As far as FET's go, I've been reading the same thing, so I am really feeling hopeful. During IVF cycle #1, I really think my body just ended up being so very worn out by the time implantation happened that it couldn't deal with a pregnancy. I started spotting during week 5 and it got heavier and heavier until we finally lost the baby in week 10. :cry: I couldn't think, couldn't focus, it was just horrible- and not normal! (Around 14dpo I literally found myself wandering around a grocery store for two hours before realizing I had no idea why I was even there, very bizarre. All my memories from the pregnancy are very surreal.) I've made a lot of changes in my diet/lifestyle since the m/c so I'm really hoping my body holds up better this time! I just had my full blood panel done for the first time since my PCOS diagnosis last year and all of my levels have normalized even though I stopped all medications 3 months ago! Definitely at a better place than I was during IVF #1. Hoping for some adorable little twins now!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Postalmom - My protocol didn't include Lupron, but I'm sorry to hear about your side effects. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

bunyhuny - Welcome back. You've been so strong through all that you've been through! I finally found success through FET, and I wish you the best f luck with yours! :hugs: :dust:

Sunshine - I'm sure your harmony results will be fine. It will be fun to find out the gender of your LO! :thumbup: I'm still waiting for the final bill for my MaterniT21 test, but the lady I spoke to on Friday said that the cost would be no more than my deductible (which I met early in 2013) plus $200 if insurance won't cover it (I already know they denied the claim). I'm sad that my deductible and out-of-pocket max reset on Jan 1. Now I have to go back to paying for stuff. :dohh: Good luck with your NT scan! We decided not to do one because our PGS and MaterniT21 results were both good. I haven't seen our LO since my last ultrasound at 10+4. My next one isn't until 18-20 weeks (anatomy scan). 

Jessica - I'm praying for good beta numbers for you. :hugs: :dust:

Hi Plex! :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Disneyfan88- Ooooo!!! Congratulations! So very happy for you, hunny! And a girl, too! How wonderful!!! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

I know why I was so crazy lady night. .. my lupron period had arived. Hopefully my last period for a,long time. I Was told too call the re when I got it so things can start moving along. I hopeing my levels will be low enough to start my stims in a week. I don't remember what levels they were checking. I know normally anything under 60 is OK for ivf, mine was in the 30 and they need it to be in the 25 or less. I think that's what they had said. They said if I had to I may have to do 3 weeks of 20 units of Lupron. Maybe yall know what I'm talking about. I'll ask when I call later


----------



## Disneyfan88

bunyhuny said:


> Disneyfan88- Ooooo!!! Congratulations! So very happy for you, hunny! And a girl, too! How wonderful!!! :happydance:

Thanks, bunyhuny. :hugs::hugs:



PostalMom said:


> I know why I was so crazy lady night. .. my lupron period had arived. Hopefully my last period for a,long time. I Was told too call the re when I got it so things can start moving along. I hopeing my levels will be low enough to start my stims in a week. I don't remember what levels they were checking. I know normally anything under 60 is OK for ivf, mine was in the 30 and they need it to be in the 25 or less. I think that's what they had said. They said if I had to I may have to do 3 weeks of 20 units of Lupron. Maybe yall know what I'm talking about. I'll ask when I call later

Good luck with your levels, PostalMom! Fingers crossed that you get to move on to stims. :dust:


----------



## Angela.S

Hi everyone! we are starting our IVF journey(Homerton Hospital London) (self funded) due to secondary infertility. i have endometriosis and a tortuous tube, have been trying 3 years , our first born is now 9. i start suprecur injections on 25th Jan, bloods on 12th Feb then 1st scan on 13th Feb xxx. good luck and baby dust to all. feeling quite apprehensive! x


----------



## JessicaG121

*Postal*, I hope you don't have to do 3 more weeks! Lupron was so awful. At least it was for me.

*Buny*, thanks. I've been doing what I can to keep my mind off things. But, I'm just not feeling it. I know that everyone says that pregnancy is different for everyone, but I feel like I should _feel_ something. I'm hoping for the best.

I don't have anything to report. I don't feel well. I woke up at 2am with terrible nausea and haven't been right since. I had my beta this morning, but they sent the blood to an outside lab - it seems my IVF fees have been exhausted, as pregnancy was confirmed and levels doubled. So now, everything is out of pocket. Ironically, I drove 30+ minutes to my RE office (followed by 45 min to work) to have them send the sample to a lab less than 5 min from my house. Had they told me ahead of time, I could have skipped the drive and just gone to the lab. But, since it went to the lab, I have no idea when they'll have an answer for me. It might not be until tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## ababy4us

Hi ladies!!!! I'm back with the new year and a new attitude!

So glad to see all these BFP's and those BFP's turning into gorgeous u/s pictures I get to ohh and ahhh over :)

As for me, whew! Things have been a little nutty.

I just had my first ever Lap done on 12/23/13 I have stage IV Endo unfortunately BUT it is contained to my left ovary...strange but not terrible. I had a little bit of it elsewhere and got it all cleaned up and also found out that my tubes are sort of clubbed but open and not really an issue. So my new plan is IUI every month or every other month until the next IVF cycle in April or May. IUI is free for us so we are going to take advantage. I am also only considered borderline DOR (more awesome news!) I've had hubby on FertilAid for Men for almost 4 months now and I have started FertilAid for women, FertilCM, and OvaBoost. I'm going to have cd 3 bloods and repeat AMH next cycle and pray that 2014 is our year. I feel so hopeful I can't even describe it. I had fears of going into my REs office today and him saying Donor egg. While I think it is a lovely option and all I just didn't want to hear that at age 28 and he said I am no where near that and to stop worrying. He said if we gave IVF 3 cycles he could almost guarantee we would be pregnant. 40% chance each cycle with IVF even with the endometrioma. Not bad I'd say.But since tubes are open, ovulation is not an issue and hubby only has low morph who knows what could happen!!! To top it all off I just had my first job interview in two years and I must say (without tooting my own horn) it went fantastically. Nothing fancy, I've always worked in banks, just a teller or teller supervisor but I enjoy it and it pays decently. I just have to say I am so glad 2013 is over. It was an awful year for me personally. So much heartache and just a lot of depression. I feel like I am finally turning a new leaf. 
I believe with my whole heart that DH and I will have our own biological child someday. From what I have read women with Endo aren't infertile they are sub fertile so while we can get pregnant it may just take a little bit longer and I'm okay with that as long as it comes eventually. 

I'm on cd9 right now, natural cycle just supplements and sort of timed intercourse. I'm using my fertility monitor but I'm not going to get too crazy. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I have been MIA for a few months, I needed to just be and I know all of you ladies understand that. 

I have been stalking though! :) 

Blessing to you all! <3 <3


----------



## bunyhuny

Feeling good today! All my blood test results from my draw last week came back NORMAL! Previously, they were a mess- cholesterol was borderline high, insulin was wacky, testosterone was no good, blood pressure was a bit on the high side, blood cell counts were weird, etc. And the best news, I'm not even taking any meds since October, just supplements, AND I'm down 18lbs since my m/c!

If any PCOS ladies are trying to figure out how to fix their levels without Metformin or other pharmaceuticals, I totally recommend checking out "Primal" and "Paleo" eating along with blood sugar monitoring. My husband and I switched to Primal right after my m/c and I also picked up a blood sugar monitor so I could figure out how I react to certain foods.

Over the last 3 months since we switched, my fasting blood sugar has gone from an average of 109 all the way down to 88 and ALL of my blood counts have normalized. I've even had one NATURAL ovulation. Just feeling so thankful right now. On Metformin my fasting sugar actually went UP, so I am really, really happy to see it go back down and then down some more!

Supplements I've been on for the last 3 months: Myo-Inositol, DCI (d-chiro-inositol), Probiotics, half a kids multivitamin, 1mg Folate (not the same thing as folic acid, folic acid turned out to be bad), 1g magnesium, 1g calcium. That's it!


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us- Hey hunny! I just got back onto BnB, too! Glad to see another familiar face. I'm definitely feeling you on that needed-a-break-but-ready-to-be-back thing. 

Sounds like you've been getting all sorts of better news. That's great that you're definitely in no need of donor eggs. :D And congrats on the job interview. 

That's wonderful that they were able to get in there and clean up some of that endo. A friend of mine who has endo had to use donor sperm since her husband has azoospermia. With donor sperm she only needed 3 IUI cycles to get pregnant- and she's due next month! Endo in and of itself is not at all the bad thing it sounds like. I think your doctor is right about you being able to get pregnant quickly with IVF. And now that they have a baseline from your last IVF cycle, I would think you'd do even better this next time around. (Though, of course, I hope that your natural cycles or IUI do the trick before then!) :flow:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Jessica - hang in there! I hope you get your results soon. :hugs:

bunyhuny - Congrats on the great blood work! It sounds like you are doing amazingly well. I changed my diet and started doing fertility acupuncture after my first IVF cycle failed. Who knows if either contributed to our success, but I think it helped. We decided to skip the fresh ET after my second IVF cycle and waited for a FET. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you'll get your BFP after your FET, too. :hugs:

ababy4us - It's so great to see you back here as well! It sounds like you are in a really good place right now. I really hope that you find success with your IUIs. You'll get your BFP one way or another! :hugs:


----------



## ababy4us

Disney and Buny <3 <3 

I really missed all of you girls. I'm glad I am in the right frame of mind to support others again. I'm starting to get to that point where I see pregnant women and smile instead of wanting to run and cry and I thank God for that. I hated feeling that jealousy towards strangers and friends. Its still hard when I see pregnancy come so easy but it gets better everyday. Anywho thanks for the warm welcome back! :) :)


----------



## PostalMom

Jessica, I'm waiting with you. Lol. 
Afm. I'm scheduled for an hsg today. Ugh. Part of my requirements. Today's is day 7 of 20 units lupron. Feeling OK. Yesterday I tried too video me giving myself the shot. But. . It didn't go in all the way and I had to push hard to get it in. It hurt the most of all of them so far and kinda took me right back to being scared again. Lol. I wasnt holding the skin enough I guess. Ugh. So now I'm flinching again. Also, my brother and his girlfriend ate flying down at the end of the month. She is 16 with pregnant with twins. He is going to propose. So I put my creativity to work. I got my daughter's boyfriend to agree to be the tour guide. . ( she's never been to florida, a beach or anything. ) I will go onto the local Island and draw a heart on the sand with a will you marry me drawn in it. I will put the ring on the drift wood. I will secretly video from the tree line. Jack will then bring her and my brother on his sail boat to the Island and when they walk around the corner he will drop to his knee. After I will have a pretty jar to scoop up the "will you marry me" sand and put it on the jar as a keep sake along with any shells she wants. The only problem.. my EL and ET should be that week.


----------



## JessicaG121

PostalMom said:


> Jessica, I'm waiting with you. Lol.
> Afm. I'm scheduled for an hsg today. Ugh. Part of my requirements. Today's is day 7 of 20 units lupron. Feeling OK. Yesterday I tried too video me giving myself the shot. But. . It didn't go in all the way and I had to push hard to get it in. It hurt the most of all of them so far and kinda took me right back to being scared again. Lol. I wasnt holding the skin enough I guess. Ugh. So now I'm flinching again. Also, my brother and his girlfriend ate flying down at the end of the month. She is 16 with pregnant with twins. He is going to propose. So I put my creativity to work. I got my daughter's boyfriend to agree to be the tour guide. . ( she's never been to florida, a beach or anything. ) I will go onto the local Island and draw a heart on the sand with a will you marry me drawn in it. I will put the ring on the drift wood. I will secretly video from the tree line. Jack will then bring her and my brother on his sail boat to the Island and when they walk around the corner he will drop to his knee. After I will have a pretty jar to scoop up the "will you marry me" sand and put it on the jar as a keep sake along with any shells she wants. The only problem.. my EL and ET should be that week.

The proposal sounds really sweet. My husband proposed in the security line at the White House. That way I "won't get all emotional or anything". 

Don't worry about the Lupron. Every now and then I'd have one that didn't go in very well (remember, I did it twice). I think it was more the needles than me. Those insulin needles are so flimsy; I actually broke a few of them in the Lupron bottle and had to get extras from the RE. They said it happened all the time.

AFM: No news yet. I thought I missed the RE's call yesterday - he calls from his cell and blocks the number & I had a "unknown caller" missed call. But, no one called me back later in the day. I've tried to get the results from the lab online, but they are still "pending". So, who knows.


----------



## JessicaG121

Results are in. Beta #3 is 95.
:cry:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Jessica - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

JessicaG121- Aw, hunny. :cry: <3 <3 <3 :hugs: <3 <3 <3


----------



## sunshine1217

Oh Jessica... I'm so so so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

So I have some good and bad news. I had my NT scan earlier this week. Just before the appointment I had a gush of something come out and I rushed to the bathroom to see blood that has soaked through my underwear and pants. I go change and put in a pad b/c the blood continued to come. I go to my appointment as planned trying to stay calm. When I was waiting in the para's office, I got a call from the RE saying my harmony results are in. Everything was normal! and as I had predicted, I'm having a girl! At that moment I wasn't sure if I can even be happy because blood was still coming out of me, it was a lot heavier than a period. At the scan, the paranatologist told me I had placenta previa, which probably caused this episode of bleeding. He said not to worry until I am about 20 weeks in and that these cases usually resolve themselves. 

I've done that awful thing ppl tell me not to do. I've been googling....argh, I've read that previa can lead to hysterectomy!


----------



## ababy4us

I'm so sorry Jessica :cry: :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Sunshine.. wow. What a scare. My thoughts are with you for a healthy pregnancy. 
Jessica, I'm so sorry. I don't even have the words. Big hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Plex

Oh Jessica :cry: im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Great to have u girls back *ababy& buny* - im going to read back on your updates as ive been off grid for a while xx

Well i went in for my baseline scan on wed 8th and was good to go. Took my first menopur 225 injection this evening at 6.30pm and have to go in for scans on the 13th, 15th and 17th. I start my other injection on the 13th - cant for the life of me remember what its called lol I know it starts with a c but thats it :D xx


----------



## Plex

Sunshine - Gosh that mustve been a shock and bloody scary for you :hugs: glad ur bubba ok tho :) Did they give you any advise on looking after yourself with that? xx


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies! I'm scheduled for my HSG in the morning at 830. They had to push it back because of me getting my period. I asked hey of I should bring my lupron vial with me tomorrow or wait until Monday when I'm due for my next scan and blood work. She said to bring it tomorrow and if my E2 and scan is good they will start me on my stims now. YEAH!! FXD that it all comes back good. My E2 was in the 30 s at my base line. They wanted it less than 25. Do you think 9 days of lupron 20 units will have done the trick? I sure hope so. Id Love to reduce my lupron and get this show on the road! ! The weather in Florida has been perfect for my hot flashes. Lol. Gotta love it.


----------



## Plex

I really hope you get to start the stimms Postal exciting times :happydance: xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Plex- Hey hunny! :wave: Good to see you too!! Yay for your first injection of the cycle~!!! Exciting stuff! :happydance: Let's both get some super sticky BFP's this cycle, yeah? :winkwink: I know it's a bummer we're all still here, but it is so good to have each other! <3

PostalMom- Good luck at the HSG. Mine was a piece of cake (2012) so hopefully yours goes equally as well. I really hope you get to start stims now. I don't know much about estrogen levels and such. I went into my IVF cycle last August after a progesterone injection to induce AF. This cycle I'm using progesterone suppositories to induce AF and then right into my frozen cycle. I'm not sure if it's because I'm anovulatory or because I do IVF in the Czech Republic. (???)


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh, hey, Plex- If you update my info on the front page, please don't remove my little flying angel. I like seeing the reminder of my little one. <3


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex said:


> Great to have u girls back *ababy& buny* - im going to read back on your updates as ive been off grid for a while xx
> 
> Well i went in for my baseline scan on wed 8th and was good to go. Took my first menopur 225 injection this evening at 6.30pm and have to go in for scans on the 13th, 15th and 17th. I start my other injection on the 13th - cant for the life of me remember what its called lol I know it starts with a c but thats it :D xx

Did you not have to do follistim? That was my first one. Menopure and ganorelix next.



Plex said:


> Sunshine - Gosh that mustve been a shock and bloody scary for you :hugs: glad ur bubba ok tho :) Did they give you any advise on looking after yourself with that? xx

Dr told me I had to take it easy...how? with a 1 year old :growlmad: He said previa is common at this stage but bleeding is not. :growlmad::growlmad:



PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies! I'm scheduled for my HSG in the morning at 830. They had to push it back because of me getting my period. I asked hey of I should bring my lupron vial with me tomorrow or wait until Monday when I'm due for my next scan and blood work. She said to bring it tomorrow and if my E2 and scan is good they will start me on my stims now. YEAH!! FXD that it all comes back good. My E2 was in the 30 s at my base line. They wanted it less than 25. Do you think 9 days of lupron 20 units will have done the trick? I sure hope so. Id Love to reduce my lupron and get this show on the road! ! The weather in Florida has been perfect for my hot flashes. Lol. Gotta love it.

Oh wow, my dr only does HSG cd6 to 10 to avoid infections. I hope 9 days of lupron will be enough! 
Where in Florida are you?


----------



## PostalMom

Sunshine, I'm just south of Tampa. I'm not looking forward to driving in rush hour traffic this morning. I try to avoid it when ever I can, but today there's no avoiding it.:wacko: 
Plex, this will be my 3rd HSG. The first I had done 9 months after my tubal reversal. Both tunes were blocked, and it was extremely painful. I was breathing like I was in labor. My 2nd one he just wanted to see the uterus so it wasn't bad. ( The first he tried to push the blockage.) I'm hoping this morning goes well. I will let yall know as soon as I find out! !:dust::dust:


----------



## PostalMom

Well, no stims for me just yet. They said it's best to wait until next week so I have time to heel from the HSG. The good news is that they are still saying I have a beautiful uterus. Fxd.


----------



## sunshine1217

Were they able to push the blockage?


----------



## bunyhuny

Tomorrow is my last say of progesterone. I'm hoping that AF arrives quickly! In fact, Monday would be great. But I'm guessing she'll show around Wednesday. Ooooo, I do hope she hurries!! Can't wait to start this FET cycle.


----------



## Plex

Heya girls, this is just a short message as I'm off work feeling awful! Stomach cramps, sickness and diarrhea :( feel yucky. Was worrying about ohss but It comes over me in waves and isn't constant. I'm trying yo drink plenty too. 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## MeganScott

*Jessica*, hon I'm so so sorry! I haven't been on for a while, since I had nothing new to report... And being on here today, I'm feeling pretty bad I wasn't around...

Hugs... Take care... :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine*, that was quite a scare... I'm glad you and the baby are okay. :hugs:

*Flagirlie* I don't see recent posts recently, perhaps I'm missing them... How are you doing?

*Plex*, how's your cycle progressing hon?

*AFM* - With the extreme cold weather in last 10 days, our car broke down and we couldn't make the Jan 7th appointment with Dr. Palter. Ironically, Jan 7th was one of the coldest days in that time and we didn't want to risk taking a beat down car for such a long drive... 

We've rescheduled for Feb 4th, so now there's two appointments in Feb, Dr. Palter on the 4th and with Dr. T of SIRM on Feb 18th. I'm not so worried about rushing into a cycle, 'cos I really want my natural hormones to kick in and my cycles to return to normal... The break will be good from that perspective I reckon.


----------



## flagirlie7

Megan, I have been lurking around here but nothing really new with me! Had my nurse intake appt on New Years Eve and now waiting for next Thu (appt with OB re: my blood test results, plus another appt with high risk OB as well right after)... My nausea subsided this past week, quite happy about that! Then I started reading a pregnancy book about twins and multiples in general and now I am freaking out I'm not eating enough... So I am trying to stuff myself a lot, up to the point of EEK! Putting on weight slowly... As far as new symptoms, just more lower back pain. Other than that, all is well... Wonder if they will do any screening next week, as far as nuchal test etc??


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi Plex and bunnyhunny....sorry I've been MIA but I did a freeze all cycle and 3 months of Lupron depot ....I'm happy to report that I just started FET cycle (we have 10 embies) transfer should be sometime around feb 5th or so since this is a long medicated FET cycle as per my clinic's FET protocol.


----------



## Luciola

Ha me too Lucinda (and our screen names are similar :) ).
I am going on FET - natural one no down regulation just 5 days of tamoxifen with some estrogen support - in February, my transfer day may be 11th or 12. We only have 4 blasts though.

Plex, Megan, flagirl, Sunshine&#8230; missing you guys and all the best!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Megan! Good to hear from you. Enjoy January stress free. Sounds really cold, I miss the cold so we're going to colorado for a week end of the month.:haha:

Flagirlie, yay, I'm pretty sure they will do the NT scan next week unless they plan to bring you back in another week to do that b/c there's a short window when they can do it then the readings become inaccurate. Good luck!!

Luciola, great to see you back here. Glad things are trudging along for you...how many are you going to put in?

AFM - I am trying to take it easy. My discharge are all brownish, but thankfully no red bleeding since the NT scan. I gained 5 lbs already. I've definitely been eating lots again. I've just graduated from RE's! No more progesterone shots or endometrin!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi Luciola,
Yes our names our similar he he....I'm taking so many meds it could make your head spin! I start Lupron on tues followed by prednisone, intramuscular estrogen, intralipids, endometrial scratch, estrogen/progesterone suppositories, and PIO.


----------



## Plex

A quick update from me before i read through the posts :)

Im due in for my first scan, since starting menopur, 2moro. Im hoping for more follicles than 1 this time! Im feeling bloated and crampy but not many other side effects which im happy about lol :) Im gunna catch up on the posts now xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hi Plex and bunnyhunny....sorry I've been MIA but I did a freeze all cycle and 3 months of Lupron depot ....I'm happy to report that I just started FET cycle (we have 10 embies) transfer should be sometime around feb 5th or so since this is a long medicated FET cycle as per my clinic's FET protocol.

Hey girl! I've been MIA, too, until this past week. Congrats on your FET cycle! How many are you going to transfer? I'm starting an FET cycle soon as well, planning to transfer our two frozen blasts from last IVF. I just finished my last dose of progesterone last night, so hopefully AF arrives soon and we can get this show on the road! Hoping to transfer last week of this month or first week of next. Just have to see how my lining behaves!



Plex said:


> Im due in for my first scan, since starting menopur, 2moro. Im hoping for more follicles than 1 this time! Im feeling bloated and crampy but not many other side effects which im happy about lol :) Im gunna catch up on the posts now xx

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya, lady! Hoping to see a wonderful update from you tomorrow. Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

sunshine1217 said:


> Were they able to push the blockage?

No. My tubes are scarred shut from my tubal reversal.


----------



## PostalMom

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hi Luciola,
> Yes our names our similar he he....I'm taking so many meds it could make your head spin! I start Lupron on tues followed by prednisone, intramuscular estrogen, intralipids, endometrial scratch, estrogen/progesterone suppositories, and PIO.

Oh.. Lupron. . My non friend that I have become so acquainted with. I have had every side effect at least once. Red face, bloating, mod swings, diareaha, nausea, dizziness, shakes, migraine, confusion, memory loss, cramping, random pains in my head, blurred vision, bladder leakage and on and on. Seems everyday I've had a new temporary side effect.the good need is my stims are right around the corner. Good luck with yours. It's hard but it's tolerable. Just remember is only temporary. :wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

PostalMom said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Luciola,
> Yes our names our similar he he....I'm taking so many meds it could make your head spin! I start Lupron on tues followed by prednisone, intramuscular estrogen, intralipids, endometrial scratch, estrogen/progesterone suppositories, and PIO.
> 
> Oh.. Lupron. . My non friend that I have become so acquainted with. I have had every side effect at least once. Red face, bloating, mod swings, diareaha, nausea, dizziness, shakes, migraine, confusion, memory loss, cramping, random pains in my head, blurred vision, bladder leakage and on and on. Seems everyday I've had a new temporary side effect.the good need is my stims are right around the corner. Good luck with yours. It's hard but it's tolerable. Just remember is only temporary. :wacko:Click to expand...

Ill take this Lupron any day...I was on Lupron Depot for 3 months and that was the worst!!!! I had the worst periods of feeling like I was on fire throughout the day and bitchiness! The Lupron ill be on now us the leuprolide acetate which I can deal with for sure!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bunnyhunny I will be transferring 2 ;) we will be transferring around the same time...


----------



## bunyhuny

Lucinda7981 said:


> Bunnyhunny I will be transferring 2 ;) we will be transferring around the same time...

Yay! TWW buddies! :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi ladies :hi: I've just started Menopur, Bravelle, and Lupron. I'm not doing IVF, but we are doing IUI is it okay if I join you. I started the injections Friday after having a hysteroscopy on Tuesday.


----------



## MeganScott

*Flagirlie* glad to hear the nausea subsided... I've heard your body signals how much food you need and if your body says you're not hungry, you should be fine right? I wouldn't know though, complete amateur there, lol.

Did you speak to the nurse or OB about not being hungry enough?

*Sunshine*, Eeeks you MISS the cold? Brrrr, I'd be happy to leave and never return to the Winterland.

Yay no more PIO shots. Preggers and no more shots, what a relief that must be!

*Luciola, Lucinda, Bunyhuny* good luck with your FETs ladies!

*Plex*, I hope you got tons of good follies this time round!!!

*cntrygrl* Welcome to the forum and good luck with your IUI cycle!

*AFM* - Super migraine for the last two days, right around the time I'm supposed to be ovulating naturally. Not sure if thats a good thing or bad, but I HATE what Lupron has done to my natural cycle. I used to have mid-cycle migraines before but I don't know whether those were months I ovulated or months I didn't. Didn't remember to get an OPK for this month. Will get it for the next cycle, as that one's going to be unmedicated, natural too.

We ordered this Dr. Oz recommended HGH booster, its called Serovital. Its only amino acids, but they are supposed to help HGH production increase, and if that helps egg quality, well, I figured that's 100 bucks a month well spent. Anyone else try these?


----------



## PostalMom

Plex, how'd your scan go? 
Afm my appointment got pushed to thursday now. So I'm on my way to the pharmacy to get more needles to hold me until then. I'm already dreading the needles. I can't wait to start my stims. But if waiting until Thursday is best for a pregnancy, I'll wait.


----------



## Plex

Heya all - ive not read up through all the posts as i thought i would, feeling very down today :( Had my scan and It was just the same as last time - 2 lead follicles and a handful of smaller ones. Feeling a bit upset at the moment and wondering why im stabbing myself anymore- the nurse said that it looked like no matter what protocol and what doseage of med i was on id get the same result, she didnt even up my meds.....feel out already this cycle and ive only just begun :cry: doesnt help being pumped up with all these bloody hormones either :( 

Sorry for the rant, im gunna lurk for a few days till ive had my next scan then ill update u all. Sorry im not there for u guys at the moment :hugs: sending lots of love to u all xxx


----------



## ababy4us

Plex said:


> Heya all - ive not read up through all the posts as i thought i would, feeling very down today :( Had my scan and It was just the same as last time - 2 lead follicles and a handful of smaller ones. Feeling a bit upset at the moment and wondering why im stabbing myself anymore- the nurse said that it looked like no matter what protocol and what doseage of med i was on id get the same result, she didnt even up my meds.....feel out already this cycle and ive only just begun :cry: doesnt help being pumped up with all these bloody hormones either :(
> 
> Sorry for the rant, im gunna lurk for a few days till ive had my next scan then ill update u all. Sorry im not there for u guys at the moment :hugs: sending lots of love to u all xxx

Aww Plex :hugs: honey you take all the time you need for your lovely self and don't you feel bad a bout it one bit! We all have had times where we need to be away from the page. I'm not doing IVF ATM so I don't have much to contribute. I'm thinking of you <3


----------



## PostalMom

Big hugs to you Plex! ! Take your time. We understand.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry you're feeling down, Plex. :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex* hon, I'm so sorry... I was really hoping you'd have more follies this time round... Take your time dearie... Sending prayers your way. Hugs!


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex :hugs: why are they so worried this early? I had the same. Very small follicles the first scan (maybe the second, too) and they upped my meds and added a couple extra days. Can you ask your FS if he can do that?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex take your time.....you have every right to feel disappointed


----------



## bunyhuny

:hugs: <3 <3 Plex <3 <3 :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thinking of you, Plex. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Luciola

Sending Plex positive thoughts and a lot of eggy, emby and baby dust&#8230;!


----------



## bunyhuny

Well, I've been lightly spotting for 3 days now, not getting any heavier. Worried that the progesterone didn't really do its job. If AF doesn't arrive soon, I'll have to do another round of suppositories. :( Which will also mean I'll have to go back to Prague w/out DH when it gets time for the transfer. 

As for DH: It looks like he might be getting a new (non-working-from-home) job and would be starting Feb 10th if he gets the position. I'm not going to try to put it off, because he's been talking about wanting to work at this place for years. He gave them that date after we timed out the cycle so it would be perfect timing. That's why I'll have to go solo to Prague if I have to do another round of progesterone.

Feeling a bit down right now. A week away from DH can be nice once in a while, but I don't want him to miss out on transfer. Being there really means a lot to him. :( And, frankly, it's not as fun being away from DH when it means being somewhere I don't know a single person besides my doctor.


----------



## bunyhuny

Having such a rough night. DH and I came up to VA as I was invited to be here for a friend's pregnancy/birth, which she had originally invited me to before even getting pregnant, then talked all about it the last couple year. She was my first long-distance Childbirth Education Client during her last pregnancy a few years ago and we became really close friends after that.

During my short pregnancy she was super like: You have to be here!!! After I miscarried she started acting weird, but still asked me to be here (even though it's expensive for us to stay here, campgrounds in this area are expensive). Anyway, after we spent all that (non-refundable) money to be here, she started acting like she didn't really want me to come to the birth. Then a couple weeks ago, she made it really clear there would be no room for me at the birth. 

Now, she's in labor telling me that if thing get busy she may want me to babysit her kids. 

So not only am I not invited to the birth, now she wants me to watch her kids since she didn't bother to have a sitter or family member on call.

I really don't understand why, but I am incredibly hurt right now. It's like being shoved even further out of the Mommy's Only Club. It really meant so much to me that I could be there. And in some ways I knew it would be a really healing experience for me. (It would be the first birth I would have attended since my miscarriage. Actually, one of only a couple since our IF diagnosis when I quit working as a doula.)

Even worse: Even though I was this girl's Childbirth Educator during her last pregnancy and also acted as her doula in many regards, she told me the other day that she'd never hire someone who's not a mother (ie: ME, since apparently if you m/c your child, you're not a mother in her eyes). Wtf? I wasn't a mother before either. 

I feel like I'm being punished for m/c'ing.

Sorry ladies. I don't understand at all why I am so upset right now.


----------



## PostalMom

bunyhuny said:


> Having such a rough night. DH and I came up to VA as I was invited to be here for a friend's pregnancy/birth, which she had originally invited me to before even getting pregnant, then talked all about it the last couple year. She was my first long-distance Childbirth Education Client during her last pregnancy a few years ago and we became really close friends after that.
> 
> During my short pregnancy she was super like: You have to be here!!! After I miscarried she started acting weird, but still asked me to be here (even though it's expensive for us to stay here, campgrounds in this area are expensive). Anyway, after we spent all that (non-refundable) money to be here, she started acting like she didn't really want me to come to the birth. Then a couple weeks ago, she made it really clear there would be no room for me at the birth.
> 
> Now, she's in labor telling me that if thing get busy she may want me to babysit her kids.
> 
> So not only am I not invited to the birth, now she wants me to watch her kids since she didn't bother to have a sitter or family member on call.
> 
> I really don't understand why, but I am incredibly hurt right now. It's like being shoved even further out of the Mommy's Only Club. It really meant so much to me that I could be there. And in some ways I knew it would be a really healing experience for me. (It would be the first birth I would have attended since my miscarriage. Actually, one of only a couple since our IF diagnosis when I quit working as a doula.)
> 
> Even worse: Even though I was this girl's Childbirth Educator during her last pregnancy and also acted as her doula in many regards, she told me the other day that she'd never hire someone who's not a mother (ie: ME, since apparently if you m/c your child, you're not a mother in her eyes). Wtf? I wasn't a mother before either.
> 
> I feel like I'm being punished for m/c'ing.
> 
> Sorry ladies. I don't understand at all why I am so upset right now.

WOW!! What a horrible person!! I'm on lupron coming off a another migraine, and i just want to say many many many really bad words at the woman. What is wrong with her? Seriously! !!?? I would give her a piece of my mind. . Ok. . In reality I would probably say no nicely and ignore her. If she pushed for a reason then I would tell her. But my lupron side I s cussing up a storm and wanting to kick her for you. Lol. 
Afm.. finally, today I am going to my Dr to do my blood work and sonogram and stay my stims! ! Woohoo!! I've been on lupron for 16 Daus at 20 units. It's been unpleasant. So half dose this morning. . Yes thank you. Lol.


----------



## cntrygrl

Bunyhuny-- So sorry this girl is being a horrible person. Certainly doesn't sound like she has anyone but her own feelings in mind. The things she is saying are completely rude and to be honest I'm the type of person that probably would've said something to her. :hugs:

PostalMom-- I had migraines the first 3 days of Lupron. I was wondering what was causing them. I'm only at 5 units I couldn't imagine 20 units. Luckily mine have subsided and only tend to start to make an appearance before bed. Hopefully yours will be gone soon.


----------



## Plex

A quick update - went in for my scan yesterday and I have 4 lead follicles now which I'm a bit happier about. The nurse actually spoke to my consultant who agreed to up my dose of menopur to 300iu I go back in on Fri for another scan so will update again 2moro. Xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex said:


> A quick update - went in for my scan yesterday and I have 4 lead follicles now which I'm a bit happier about. The nurse actually spoke to my consultant who agreed to up my dose of menopur to 300iu I go back in on Fri for another scan so will update again 2moro. Xxx

Yay! That's exactly what they did for me. Good luck!


----------



## sunshine1217

bunyhuny said:


> Having such a rough night. DH and I came up to VA as I was invited to be here for a friend's pregnancy/birth, which she had originally invited me to before even getting pregnant, then talked all about it the last couple year. She was my first long-distance Childbirth Education Client during her last pregnancy a few years ago and we became really close friends after that.
> 
> During my short pregnancy she was super like: You have to be here!!! After I miscarried she started acting weird, but still asked me to be here (even though it's expensive for us to stay here, campgrounds in this area are expensive). Anyway, after we spent all that (non-refundable) money to be here, she started acting like she didn't really want me to come to the birth. Then a couple weeks ago, she made it really clear there would be no room for me at the birth.
> 
> Now, she's in labor telling me that if thing get busy she may want me to babysit her kids.
> 
> So not only am I not invited to the birth, now she wants me to watch her kids since she didn't bother to have a sitter or family member on call.
> 
> I really don't understand why, but I am incredibly hurt right now. It's like being shoved even further out of the Mommy's Only Club. It really meant so much to me that I could be there. And in some ways I knew it would be a really healing experience for me. (It would be the first birth I would have attended since my miscarriage. Actually, one of only a couple since our IF diagnosis when I quit working as a doula.)
> 
> Even worse: Even though I was this girl's Childbirth Educator during her last pregnancy and also acted as her doula in many regards, she told me the other day that she'd never hire someone who's not a mother (ie: ME, since apparently if you m/c your child, you're not a mother in her eyes). Wtf? I wasn't a mother before either.
> 
> I feel like I'm being punished for m/c'ing.
> 
> Sorry ladies. I don't understand at all why I am so upset right now.

Awful, despicable woman! I am pissed right now. I've got raging hormones with a baby girl inside :growlmad: I think I would still be pissed if I didn't though....I'm like cntrygrl, I totally would say something. How could anyone be so uncourteous and lack such common decency, especially now that she's going to be a mother herself!?


----------



## PostalMom

Plex! !!! Woohoo!! I'm so happy for you! !

I got my base line today! ! My E2 came back 5.1 , at least 5 follicles so far, my uterine 6 is very thin. . They said all of that is excellent. . So I start my stims tonight. Gonalf 225. My lupron got cut to 10 units. I'm so happy! ! But my new fear of the needles continues.


----------



## PostalMom

Uterine lining. .not 6.. lol. Dang phone.


----------



## flagirlie7

Good ultrasound and appt with regular and high risk OBs today!! They indeed performed NT scan and combined with blood tests, we are good to go, no issue. Very relieved. Babies were quite active (mommy had to eat between appts). Actually baby A was covering its face and tech had a hard time getting a pic of nasal bone. Baby B was super bouncy and tech couldn't get the heart rate. Lol little troubles.


----------



## MeganScott

*bunyhuny*, I'm so sorry you're upset, but I don't think you're unreasonable at all. She's acting like a jerk and being incredibly cruel to someone who's supposed to be her friend. What a #@$%&!!!!! :growlmad:

I cannot imagine what kind of selfish insensitivity makes people say and do things like that, but she is using you when it suits her needs but cares nothing about how you feel when she drops you and uses mean and hurtful innuendo.

I'm so sorry sweetheart, you don't deserve to be treated like that and you're dealing with so much on your own. Sending you hugs :hugs: and I hope you dump her ass and find some new cool people to be friends with. 

She doesn't deserve to know you. The little... @#$%@

PS - I'm hormonal since AF is around the corner, but she ought to have been around me right now, I'd have TOLD her exactly what I think of her :winkwink:

*PostalMom* I suffer migraines regularly and actually Lupron took them away for that one cycle... but it did pretty much shut everything down for me anyway. This is my second unmedicated cycle and with AF due on Tuesday and my natural hormones kicking in, I've had a migraine for 5 days now. So much for returning to normal, Sigh. I hope your headache goes away! :flower:

*Plex*, Yay, some good news, and reason to hope for more perhaps? :happydance:

*Flagirlie*, I'm waiting eagerly to know if its boy-girl twins you got. :happydance: When do you find out?


----------



## flagirlie7

MeganScott said:


> *bunyhuny*, I'm so sorry you're upset, but I don't think you're unreasonable at all. She's acting like a jerk and being incredibly cruel to someone who's supposed to be her friend. What a #@$%&!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I cannot imagine what kind of selfish insensitivity makes people say and do things like that, but she is using you when it suits her needs but cares nothing about how you feel when she drops you and uses mean and hurtful innuendo.
> 
> I'm so sorry sweetheart, you don't deserve to be treated like that and you're dealing with so much on your own. Sending you hugs :hugs: and I hope you dump her ass and find some new cool people to be friends with.
> 
> She doesn't deserve to know you. The little... @#$%@
> 
> PS - I'm hormonal since AF is around the corner, but she ought to have been around me right now, I'd have TOLD her exactly what I think of her :winkwink:
> 
> *PostalMom* I suffer migraines regularly and actually Lupron took them away for that one cycle... but it did pretty much shut everything down for me anyway. This is my second unmedicated cycle and with AF due on Tuesday and my natural hormones kicking in, I've had a migraine for 5 days now. So much for returning to normal, Sigh. I hope your headache goes away! :flower:
> 
> *Plex*, Yay, some good news, and reason to hope for more perhaps? :happydance:
> 
> *Flagirlie*, I'm waiting eagerly to know if its boy-girl twins you got. :happydance: When do you find out?

No idea! They were talking about doing panorama test but once doc saw my numbers she said we don't need it. So we shall wait and see. Looks like I'll be having sono every 3-4 weeks I'm sure either at 17 or 20 weeks (if every 3 weeks). Can't wait. I'm convinced I know which one is which.


----------



## bunyhuny

*Update: 
​*
So the girl who's been been a b**** has apparently realized she's finally pushed me too far, because she's sent me multiple messages this evening asking what's going on (since I never did message her back this morning). I don't have the patience to deal with her right now, so not responding. I need to stay positive since *AF finally arrived* (!!!) - strangely, it was right after I decided once and for all that I'm not going to put up with people who are energy leeches like this chick. No thank you! Seems my body was waiting for me to let go of the guilt I was feeling and fully embrace that this girl's attitude problem is not at all a reflection of me!

This afternoon I realized that all the negative things she's been saying to me had subconsciously really done a number on me. I have been going through horriple postpartum depression and post-m/c grief the last few months, and I now wonder if a lot of my postpartum depression after the m/c has been because of all the nasty little things this girl had been saying to me, and the bizarre way she's been treating me. I have just been going through so much that I really didn't realize how much she was screwing with my head! I had really gotten to the point I was blaming myself for my PCOS and my m/c, and I was beginning to think a lot less of my self. Now that I realize what she was doing, I am sooooo incredibly done with that train of thought. Ya'll are right! The way she's been acting is totally uncalled for and I can't believe it's rake me so long to realize how she's affected me.

We ladies go through so, so much. To have anyone say that we're not good enough or mother enough or whatever is just horrible. People like that should not be allowed the friendship of women like us! We have gone through too much to ever deserve the kind of crap this girl has said to me.

On a positive note: Now that I realize how much of an affect her words and behaviors have had on me, I've been able to see that I DON'T actually blame myself for my m/c. That was her, not me. In fact, the depression I was feeling has changed over to feeling incredibly positive about this FET cycle. I feel like I'm stronger now for realizing what his girl has been doing- especially since I'm putting my foot down and saying NO MORE>

I am brave, I am strong, and I sure as hell am a mother- to both my angel-baby and to my little blastocysts who I will be seeing soon. If she does not choose to recognize my children, that's her problem, not mine! I will love each of them until the day I die!




PostalMom said:


> WOW!! What a horrible person!! I'm on lupron coming off a another migraine, and i just want to say many many many really bad words at the woman. What is wrong with her? Seriously! !!?? I would give her a piece of my mind. . Ok. . In reality I would probably say no nicely and ignore her. If she pushed for a reason then I would tell her. But my lupron side I s cussing up a storm and wanting to kick her for you. Lol.
> Afm.. finally, today I am going to my Dr to do my blood work and sonogram and stay my stims! ! Woohoo!! I've been on lupron for 16 Daus at 20 units. It's been unpleasant. So half dose this morning. . Yes thank you. Lol.




PostalMom said:


> I got my base line today! ! My E2 came back 5.1 , at least 5 follicles so far, my uterine 6 is very thin. . They said all of that is excellent. . So I start my stims tonight. Gonalf 225. My lupron got cut to 10 units. I'm so happy! ! But my new fear of the needles continues.

Congrats hun. :happydance: I hope stims go super well for you! Gonal-f is so much easier than anything else. I love that little pen. For me, it really made it so much easier to deal with the needle. It's so tiny, and the pen doesn't look scary at all. <3

And yes! That girl is just, ugh, *smh*, I don't even know what to say to her. She knows all of what DH and I have been going through, and her response has just been to act so superior. Seems like she believes that since she hasn't m/c'd, she's more fit to be a mother or something. I would say something, except, knowing me, I'd totally go off on her and regret sinking to her level. 




cntrygrl said:


> Bunyhuny-- So sorry this girl is being a horrible person. Certainly doesn't sound like she has anyone but her own feelings in mind. The things she is saying are completely rude and to be honest I'm the type of person that probably would've said something to her. :hugs:

Thank, Cntrygrl. :hugs: Knowing that I'm not overreacting has made this so much easier to deal with. With all the IF stuff, I usually give friends so much leeway since I know they can't really understand what us IF ladies have to go through, but you are right, what she has been saying is completely rude- totally crossing a line. It's good to know that I'm not the only one seeing the complete horribleness of her statements. 




Plex said:


> A quick update - went in for my scan yesterday and I have 4 lead follicles now which I'm a bit happier about. The nurse actually spoke to my consultant who agreed to up my dose of menopur to 300iu I go back in on Fri for another scan so will update again 2moro. Xxx

Yay, Plex! That sounds much better! I know you must be feeling relieved. <3




sunshine1217 said:


> Awful, despicable woman! I am pissed right now. I've got raging hormones with a baby girl inside :growlmad: I think I would still be pissed if I didn't though....I'm like cntrygrl, I totally would say something. How could anyone be so uncourteous and lack such common decency, especially now that she's going to be a mother herself!?

I've given up on trying to wrap my head around the things she has said. I called my mother and told her about it today and she was spitting mad! All this support on here and from my mom has really let me know I'm doing the right thing cutting this girl out of my life. IF is hard enough; I don't need people in my life who are going to put me down because of it!




flagirlie7 said:


> Good ultrasound and appt with regular and high risk OBs today!! They indeed performed NT scan and combined with blood tests, we are good to go, no issue. Very relieved. Babies were quite active (mommy had to eat between appts). Actually baby A was covering its face and tech had a hard time getting a pic of nasal bone. Baby B was super bouncy and tech couldn't get the heart rate. Lol little troubles.

Congrats on the good appts! :happydance: Sounds like baby B is one energetic little bean!




MeganScott said:


> *bunyhuny*, I'm so sorry you're upset, but I don't think you're unreasonable at all. She's acting like a jerk and being incredibly cruel to someone who's supposed to be her friend. What a #@$%&!!!!! :growlmad: I cannot imagine what kind of selfish insensitivity makes people say and do things like that, but she is using you when it suits her needs but cares nothing about how you feel when she drops you and uses mean and hurtful innuendo. I'm so sorry sweetheart, you don't deserve to be treated like that and you're dealing with so much on your own. Sending you hugs :hugs: and I hope you dump her ass and find some new cool people to be friends with. She doesn't deserve to know you. The little... @#$%@ PS - I'm hormonal since AF is around the corner, but she ought to have been around me right now, I'd have TOLD her exactly what I think of her :winkwink:

Thanks, Megan. You are so right! I have friends who would never treat me like this and I honestly am having such a time even believing that she would say such nasty things to me over the last few months. And I am just so glad that she's had the baby now and I don't have to deal with here. I'm a doula and I just can't bring myself to say anything negative to a pregnant woman, no matter how shitty she's being, since upsetting her could affect the baby and it goes against all my training- but now that she's not pregnant, I don't feel like I need to excuse her behavior any longer! From here on out, she says something shitty, I'm calling her out on it. (Hopefully, I won't even have to deal with her anymore. DH and I should be moving next month if all goes well, and then this girl will have no reason to even try to contact me.)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Buny - :hugs:

It sounds like everyone is doing well. I've been reading but don't have time to fully catch up, so I'll send out one of these to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Heya thought id update on my progress and do all my scans together 

1st scan - 2 lead follicles + 4-5 small ones (mon)
2nd scan - 4 lead follicles + 2 small ones (wed)
3rd scan (today - Fri) - still 4 lead ones still which measure 20mm, 15mm, 14mm, 13mm, and 2 medium ones that measure 11mm and 9mm. No little follicles though 6 is IT.

Im booked in for another scan on mon at 12.15 my doseage was upped on wed to 300iu so im hoping that encourages a few more to grow lolol 

How are you all doing - hope all is well?xx

Im now going to have a go at catching up on the posts ive missed :) xxx


----------



## Plex

MeganScott said:


> *Plex*, Yay, some good news, and reason to hope for more perhaps? :happydance:

lol yeah hopefully! Im praying for more lil follies to grow and have lovely mature eggies in each one too :thumbup: 

How r you doing? I remember you saying that you had your appointment put back to Feb - is this still right? Has AF got you yet too? Im wishing the time away for you hun - im impatient to hear how those apps go! :D xx



Disneyfan88 said:


> Buny - :hugs:
> 
> It sounds like everyone is doing well. I've been reading but don't have time to fully catch up, so I'll send out one of these to everyone. :hugs:


Sending :hugs: right back to you hun :hugs: xx



flagirlie7 said:


> Good ultrasound and appt with regular and high risk OBs today!! They indeed performed NT scan and combined with blood tests, we are good to go, no issue. Very relieved. Babies were quite active (mommy had to eat between appts). Actually baby A was covering its face and tech had a hard time getting a pic of nasal bone. Baby B was super bouncy and tech couldn't get the heart rate. Lol little troubles.


Exciting!! Sounds like you all crammed a lot of appointments, tests, scan into one day, dont blame you for needing to eat in between! Are you eating much more do you think? I wouldve thought all symptoms were double a singleton pregnancy. Sounds like theyre starting as they mean to go on :D bet youll have ur hands full with them when theyre born (in a good way of course!!) xx



PostalMom said:


> Plex! !!! Woohoo!! I'm so happy for you! !
> 
> I got my base line today! ! My E2 came back 5.1 , at least 5 follicles so far, my uterine 6 is very thin. . They said all of that is excellent. . So I start my stims tonight. Gonalf 225. My lupron got cut to 10 units. I'm so happy! ! But my new fear of the needles continues.

Good luck with the stimms hun!! xx



bunyhuny said:


> *Update:
> ​*
> We ladies go through so, so much. To have anyone say that we're not good enough or mother enough or whatever is just horrible. People like that should not be allowed the friendship of women like us! We have gone through too much to ever deserve the kind of crap this girl has said to me.
> 
> On a positive note: Now that I realize how much of an affect her words and behaviors have had on me, I've been able to see that I DON'T actually blame myself for my m/c. That was her, not me. In fact, the depression I was feeling has changed over to feeling incredibly positive about this FET cycle. I feel like I'm stronger now for realizing what his girl has been doing- especially since I'm putting my foot down and saying NO MORE>
> 
> I am brave, I am strong, and I sure as hell am a mother- to both my angel-baby and to my little blastocysts who I will be seeing soon. If she does not choose to recognize my children, that's her problem, not mine! I will love each of them until the day I die!

Well said!!! :thumbup: Just wanted to give you a BIG :hugs: she is so not worth you kind friendship :hugs: Also wanted to wish you tons of luck with you FET - will your hubby be able to make it to ET you think(i think i read earlier that you weren't sure)


bunyhuny said:


> Having such a rough night. DH and I came up to VA as I was invited to be here for a friend's pregnancy/birth, which she had originally invited me to before even getting pregnant, then talked all about it the last couple year. She was my first long-distance Childbirth Education Client during her last pregnancy a few years ago and we became really close friends after that.
> 
> During my short pregnancy she was super like: You have to be here!!! After I miscarried she started acting weird, but still asked me to be here (even though it's expensive for us to stay here, campgrounds in this area are expensive). Anyway, after we spent all that (non-refundable) money to be here, she started acting like she didn't really want me to come to the birth. Then a couple weeks ago, she made it really clear there would be no room for me at the birth.
> 
> Now, she's in labor telling me that if thing get busy she may want me to babysit her kids.
> 
> So not only am I not invited to the birth, now she wants me to watch her kids since she didn't bother to have a sitter or family member on call.
> 
> I really don't understand why, but I am incredibly hurt right now. It's like being shoved even further out of the Mommy's Only Club. It really meant so much to me that I could be there. And in some ways I knew it would be a really healing experience for me. (It would be the first birth I would have attended since my miscarriage. Actually, one of only a couple since our IF diagnosis when I quit working as a doula.)
> 
> Even worse: Even though I was this girl's Childbirth Educator during her last pregnancy and also acted as her doula in many regards, she told me the other day that she'd never hire someone who's not a mother (ie: ME, since apparently if you m/c your child, you're not a mother in her eyes). Wtf? I wasn't a mother before either.
> 
> I feel like I'm being punished for m/c'ing.
> 
> Sorry ladies. I don't understand at all why I am so upset right now.

Gosh what a cow! I would be feeling hurt, angry, betrayed and used. She certainly doesnt sound like a friend to me :hugs: Id be tempted to say that i was busy and not able to look after her kids the cheeky *****! Its also weird how she acting like your not good enough to help if youve not had kids which is complete bull. For all she know the doctors/nurses looking after her have none themselves :grr: sorry thats made me mad for u :hugs:

:happydance: Yay for AF!!! :happydance: xx



sunshine1217 said:


> Plex :hugs: why are they so worried this early? I had the same. Very small follicles the first scan (maybe the second, too) and they upped my meds and added a couple extra days. Can you ask your FS if he can do that?

Dont think they were worried, its me really. I think i should be doing better as i have pcos i thought id over respond not struggle to produce them :( I asked for them to up my does on wednesday and they did so im now on 300iu of menopur which has helped grow my follies but not produce any more. xx


Sorry if ive missed anyone, i was just doing a quick couple o pages read back :) :hugs: to u all xx


Actually thats reminded me of something i didnt put in my original post - the nurse said that she thought i also had DOR which i didnt think was possible with pcos? Dont know if any of youve heard of that?


----------



## Plex

Jessica - hows things going with you hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

plex sounds like good progress....yey!
Bunnyhunny good for you!!!!!!


----------



## Plex

Lucinda - thanks! When are u due to do ur fet? Have . started Amy meds yet too? Hope ur well :) Xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes I just finished BC and I'm on Lupron up until transfer and will start predisone and delstrogen on thurs....the following wk intralipids and endometrial scratch......transfer should be 2/7-2/10.


Plex said:


> Lucinda - thanks! When are u due to do ur fet? Have . started Amy meds yet too? Hope ur well :) Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Started on my estrogen tabs today. Next Saturday we fly to Prague, then we'll have u/s to check lining on Monday. If all goes as planned, we'll have transfer the next Friday, January 31. Getting impatient already. :wacko:


----------



## PostalMom

bunyhuny said:


> Started on my estrogen tabs today. Next Saturday we fly to Prague, then we'll have u/s to check lining on Monday. If all goes as planned, we'll have transfer the next Friday, January 31. Getting impatient already. :wacko:

Oh how exciting! ! I should be having my egg retrieval and embryo transfer between the 27 th and 31st.


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Started on my estrogen tabs today. Next Saturday we fly to Prague, then we'll have u/s to check lining on Monday. If all goes as planned, we'll have transfer the next Friday, January 31. Getting impatient already. :wacko:
> 
> Oh how exciting! ! I should be having my egg retrieval and embryo transfer between the 27 th and 31st.Click to expand...

Yay! We'll get to share the tww! :happydance:


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:


> I should be having my egg retrieval and embryo transfer between the 27 th and 31st.

how u getting on with the stimms? Im a week ahead of you i think ill be going in for collection this wednesday :happydance: im starting to get nervous! xx



bunyhuny said:


> Started on my estrogen tabs today. Next Saturday we fly to Prague, then we'll have u/s to check lining on Monday. If all goes as planned, we'll have transfer the next Friday, January 31. Getting impatient already. :wacko:

I really hope all goes well with your lining check on Saturday :D will you be staying in Prague until after your transfer? xx



Lucinda7981 said:


> Yes I just finished BC and I'm on Lupron up until transfer and will start predisone and delstrogen on thurs....the following wk intralipids and endometrial scratch......transfer should be 2/7-2/10.
> 
> 
> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Lucinda - thanks! When are u due to do ur fet? Have . started Amy meds yet too? Hope ur well :) XxClick to expand...

Crikey thats a lot of meds to remember! why do they do they the endomitrial scratch, if you dont mind me asking? Im hoping that this will give you the best chance for your bfp possible hun :hugs: xx

Afm - im feeling incredibly bloated today, hoping thats a good sign! I go in for another scan 2moro at 12.15. Im just worried that some follies will have dissapeared or not progressed :dohh:


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, yea!!! I'm so happy we will be doing this the same time! ! My injections are going so much better now that I am having DH give them to me. I became needle scared. I did it for the first 14 days and have had him doing it since. The shots on the tummy are less painful to me. I'm on day 4 of stims and I go to the Dr on Tuesday and Thursday. After that is yet to be determined. 

Plex, try to distract yourself so you don't think of it constantly. Try to relax. Don't stress your body out. Mind of matter. I believe you will your body thru somethings. So think healthy thoughts. Think about how bloated you feel and imagine it's full of follies. Like meditation. It may seem silly but I've used t that before to stop my preterm labor when I was pregnant with my twins. It worked Even when the drugs didnt.


----------



## Plex

Postal - :hugs: thanks hun, ill try that :) xx

Ive now just managed to catch up (there abouts) so will update the front page. It seems like ive missed a few new comers to the thread so would like to say:

:hi: welcome *Angela & Cntrygrl* xx

Prayin - Hows things going towards your FET? xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today. I just purchased two IVF hypnosis programs last night and have started on one of them and will start on the other tonight. I'm really hoping that they help make this FET cycle less stressful, more positive, and also help me to feel like I'm "doing something" this cycle. I purchased the Assisted Conception program from thefertilemind.net and the IVF Companion program from thefertilebody.com. I am really excited about doing these! 

This week is going to be a bit stressful. I have a dental visit tomorrow to have a crown put on a tooth I cracked, but the dentist has warned me that if it's cracked too deeply, I will have to have it removed. And if it has to be removed and I get pregnant this cycle, they won't be able to put in the fake tooth until after I deliver. I am really hoping it's only going to need a crown, otherwise I'm going to feel like a bit of a hobo!

Other than that, I'm working on putting together dried food bags to take with us to Prague- especially for on the plane. I've been dehydrating fruit, soaking/drying nuts, and next up I'm going to make some homemade beef jerky and lamb jerky. DH and I switched to Primal eating after my m/c and because of it, I am off Metformin, have normalized blood sugar (fasting avg = 85, down from 110!), and I've lost 20 lbs. I don't want to mess that up!




PostalMom said:


> Bunny, yea!!! I'm so happy we will be doing this the same time! ! My injections are going so much better now that I am having DH give them to me. I became needle scared. I did it for the first 14 days and have had him doing it since. The shots on the tummy are less painful to me. I'm on day 4 of stims and I go to the Dr on Tuesday and Thursday. After that is yet to be determined.

Ooo! Day 4. I bet you're going to have some lovely follies to look at on Tuesday! How are you feeling from the stims? Noticing any changes?


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, today I can feel my left ovary. I feel bloated and when my bladder is full my ovaries feel... noticeable. Hard to describe.but when I normally ovulate I can feel it as sharp pains. So it doesn't surprise me that I'm sensitive to it. Is this common?


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> Bunny, today I can feel my left ovary. I feel bloated and when my bladder is full my ovaries feel... noticeable. Hard to describe.but when I normally ovulate I can feel it as sharp pains. So it doesn't surprise me that I'm sensitive to it. Is this common?

Sounds like what I had. Whenever I was in the car, I could feel my ovaries shifting around with each bump. It also started around day 3 or 4 of stims for me. Super odd feeling~!


----------



## PostalMom

Waking up this morning, I feel bloated. My ovaries feel like I have sensitive squishy balls in my tummy. As soon as I got out of bed I looked at DH and said Yep. .I feel it.. hopefully that's good! I can't wait to go to the Dr tomorrow at 7:00 am. My post office is making me come to work after the apt and it's 1 1/2 hours away. I'm becoming concerned about working, because as a mail carrier I bend and stretch and twist from the waist about 800 times a day. Not to mention carrying up to 70 lb packages all tho that's more rare. And climbing in and out of the truck. A mail carrier job is very stressful and hard on your body. Idk. I'm used to it but the bend stretching twisting is what I'm worried about. I read that we shouldn't do that kind of stuff while stimming. It can cause your ovary to flip or pop or something really bad like that. Any one heart of this? Oh I'm day 5 stimming. Yeah!!


----------



## Plex

Right, I'm booked in for EC on Wed morning! I take my trigger shot at 10.30pm today :) a little disappointed still as I have 4 mature follicles and 2 that may or may not catch up which are about 14mm and 11mm so here's to hoping. Am going to try to drink loads of water and milk etc over the next couple of days 

I'm getting nervous now - not about the procedure itself but about how many eggs they get :( xx


----------



## Serenyx

I hope all goes well Plex!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm praying for you Plex <3


----------



## PostalMom

:wacko:Ugh. I feel so blah. I'm so bloated. My lower back hurts. I had to go to the store to buy 2 new pairs of pants because my belly is so much bigger. I'm grouchy too.


----------



## Plex

I'm in my loose tracksuit bottoms and a soft bra now for most of the time- I feel so uncomfy too.

When's it next scan postal? Xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex said:


> I'm in my loose tracksuit bottoms and a soft bra now for most of the time- I feel so uncomfy too.
> 
> When's it next scan postal? Xx

Tomorrow morning 7:00. I can't wait! I'll post me results as soon as they tell me how many follies I have. I just took my gonalf and my DH did it leaning to me from his side of the couch. It hurt and burned he was shaking the needle back and forth inside me.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies- Sorry for not checking in earlier today. I had a dental appt where they put a crown in and used "conscious sedation" on me. Apparently, I don't respond well to it, so the appt was far less than pleasant. I got home before noon and slept the entire day. DH forgot to leave my cell phone with me, so I slept through two estrogen pill times- the second one I did take, but a few hours late. Of course, for all I know, I may have gotten up at some point and taken a pill during the day. My memory is all screwed up from the sedation. 

Plex- Congrats on trigger! I hope those other follies decide to get into the game!

PostalMom- I have also heard that you're not supposed to do much twisting and bending during stims. Maybe ask your doctor what he/she thinks? In the mean time, is there anyway to work a little more slowly and bend/twist a little less? PS: Good luck at your scan! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, I'm definitely asking my Dr tomorrow about the bending and twisting. My work is not very understanding. Slowing down isn't a realistic option. But if my Dr says not to then I will have to take the time off. I'm not going to chance it. I can't wait to see how many follies I have now.!! Babydust!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> :wacko:Ugh. I feel so blah. I'm so bloated. My lower back hurts. I had to go to the store to buy 2 new pairs of pants because my belly is so much bigger. I'm grouchy too.

Try sticking to drinks with electrolytes (Gatorade, Powerade, Smart Water, etc...) -- it's supposed to help with the bloating. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Good luck Plex! I hope those extra ones catch up. The trigger may make a difference. :dust:


----------



## Plex

Postal - good luck for ur scan today! I agree with buny, try to reduce the amount ur doing bending and twisting at work but if that's not a possibility then speak with ur doc - it's a lot to go through this ivf so if u need the time then take it :hugs: 

Buny - I hate going to the dentists at the best of times u poor thing :hugs: how u doing today? Xx


Disney - can't believe ur 17 weeks! :D how u getting on? Xx

I'm on my day of no injections today :happydance: I just hope all goes well 2moro and the small ones have caught up with the rest! I'm so worried that I'll have no embies to put back :(


----------



## PostalMom

I have 10 follicles this morning! ! Yea!!


----------



## PostalMom

10 follicles measuring between 9-12mm. 6 on the left 4 on the right. They said it's really good. They are hoping to trigger me on Saturday


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Plex! I'm doing great. I had my regular OB check yesterday. No ultrasound, but they check heart rate, weight, and "bump" growth. It's finally starting to come in - just a little. LOL. My anatomy scan has been booked for Feb 3. I can't wait to see her again. 

I'm praying that your egg count is good and that you have many strong embies available for transfer and freeze. Did you ever find out about how the donor recipient made out? 

PostalMom - Great count! I only got 5 and 6 eggs from my 2 IVF cycles. I have DOR, so my follicle count was always on the low side.


----------



## MeganScott

And another week passed by with me MIA. Shucks, time sneaks up on you when you're not looking! :dohh:

*Plex* - Yeah, I have both my appointments in Feb, one on the 4th and the other on the 18th. AF was 9 days late last month. She's due today, but no sign of her so far. Hopefully the delay isn't as long as last month, which would be a sign my body is slowly returning to normal now...

Good luck with your ER tomorrow! :thumbup:

*PostalMom* What you mentioned is called Ovarian Torsion. When the ovaries are enlarged and full with the many follicles they are stimulated to grow, bending and twisting is more likely to cause them to flip around or twist around causing the blood supply to cut off. It could be pretty serious hon, if the doctors can't fix it immediately, that ovary could be lost. That's why they advised me to avoid any bending, twisting or even lifting weights. I was told to limit my workouts to brisk walking, even swimming was a no-no.

Please please be careful with all the physical work you have to do during this time. The more the follies you have, the more you will feel the discomfort in your ovaries, cos they have to expand to accomodate that many more. 10 follies, wow! No wonder you feel it already!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Ladies, sorry have been a bit MIA. I've been bleeding again, went to the dr b/c I got scared and they did another scan, which showed that I now have a subchorionic hematoma that is covering the cervix! Argh, this little girl is kicking mommy's butt already.

Plex, that is so exciting! I'm thrilled for your EC. How time flies, seems like you were just counting down the days till AF.

PostalMom, that's awesome, 9-10 follicles is a great count. And now I know why you're called PostalMom LOL...I was reading it another way. Try not to lift, easier said than done I know.


----------



## flagirlie7

First of all, good luck to all the ladies!!

Postal mom - I'm in tampa as well!

Sunshine - can't believe she's already kicking!

Afm - I had some nasty cough that started on Saturday and then chills and shivers rolled around on Sunday night, followed by rapid increase in my temperature. Ended up in the ER with a fever. They tested for all kinds of things and turned out it was flu, just as I worried. Stayed the night there but my temp subsided just slightly and my heart rate stayed well above 130 most of the time. Lucky me was admitted to hospital Monday morning. Things are better now, just cough and runny nose. Hoping to go home soon. This place depresses me and makes me an emotional wreck. Babies are good, thank god, having a party (baby A was dancing, baby B was doing crunches), just mommy suffering here.


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirl. I'm so sorry. It's really awful when you're pregnant.I am glad the babies are doing well.


----------



## sunshine1217

flagirlie7 said:


> Sunshine - can't believe she's already kicking!
> 
> .

LOL, i meant she's beating me up (kicking my ass), not physically kicking though I have felt movements recently. :rofl:


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine* I don't know what that is, is it serious? Are they doing anything to help with that, surgery/medication? 

*Flagirlie* I reckon you must tired of the chicken soup? The babies are fine, so that's a relief. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bunyhuny

Plex said:


> Buny - I hate going to the dentists at the best of times u poor thing :hugs: how u doing today? Xx

Hey girl. Not too well. I'm still really sick from the sedation. Slept all day yesterday, then off an on through the night and all of today. I'm sore all over, and the arm that they put the IV in, well it hurts from my forearm all the way up into my shoulder blade. I'm having trouble forming memories. Oh, and I keep getting lost in my own house. Yay. If I'm not better in the morning I'm going to have DH call the dentist and ask if there is something that can be done to counteract whatever is still in my system. 

The worst part is that it didn't even help with the procedure. I remember a lot of it and everything I remember was me being totally panicked/terrified from my reaction to the meds, but so out of it that I was unable to do anything to make it stop besides ask for more of the other med that was working correctly and making me half-asleep enough that I could ignore things. I think I may be slightly traumatized from the whole thing.

At least now I know to never do conscious sedation again?


----------



## bunyhuny

flagirlie7- I'm glad the babies are fine. Hope you feel better soon! <3 Get some good rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## Plex

Right I'm just sat waiting to go in for EC - wish me luck! :) Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Good luck, Plex!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## PostalMom

Babydust Plex!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, Omg what a horrible experience!! I will make sure I never have that done. I feel so bad for you. It seems I too always get something messed up happening to me.

Flagirlie7, when will you get out of the hospital? Are ya feeling better? 

Afm, I can't wait to go to the Dr tomorrow to see how my follicles are doing. I hope there are more and bigger. They upped my dose age to 300 on gonalf. My E2 had dropped to 5.1 and yesterday it was at 280.2. Is that bad? I guess that's why they upped my dose.


----------



## flagirlie7

I got discharged yesterday evening, thank god! Never even told my parents coz I didn't want them to worry. Slept pretty good 11 hrs straight. I think that's the plan for today, just sleep and lay in bed. My body feels achy from all the poking, probing and coughing!

Megan - no chicken soup for me lol. Not a fan.


----------



## Plex

Well I feel a bit gutted and more worried now :( only collected 3 eggs I'm crossing everything that those three fertilize. Because of the small amount we are going for ET on Fri, which is about the only thing I'm happy about. Wish me luck girls cos I really really need it :( xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PostalMom

:hug::hug::hug:Plex.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PostalMom

I THINK IM GOING TO POP! 
MY BELLY IS SO BIG!
Dr at 7 am tomorrow. Hoping for a great productive scan! ! I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## MeganScott

*Buny* your experience and side effects sound pretty scary. Gave me goosebumps! Hope you're feeling better. :flower:

*PostalMom* Upping GonalF means you might have more follies retrieved when they actually do the retrieval. I hope so! I'm not sure about that huge E2 drop though, wow! 

Goodluck at the scan tomorrow! And maybe you can ask the RE about the E2 drop and what it means?

*Plex* hon, we've heard it so many times: 'you only need one'. And its true. 

There's been ladies here on this forum itself (I can't recall who it was, but I know she's currently preggers), who had very few eggs retrieved and yet it worked for them, and here I am with 24 eggs retrieved in cycle #2 and no luck. Its' not the number of the eggs that counts. 

I hope this cycle is the one for you and atleast one of the embies attaches! I will be praying for you and little follies to do well! :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

Megan, when they put me on lupron they required all the ladies to have thier e2 below 2t. They kept me on it a few days longer because I had to have the required HSG done again since it was right at the 6 month mark. So they wanted to keep me on lupron longer to let my uterus and cervix recover. So my E2 dropped to a 5.1. First scan on Stims was just over 280 so it went up not down. I think my lining went from 2.? To 9.? But I guess he wants my E2 higher. I'll find out tomorrow. So excited. 
How are you doing?


----------



## PostalMom

25


----------



## MeganScott

Oh okay, now I get it! I misread that, cos I thought it went down from 280 to 5 in a day and I was like whaaaa... lol... :dohh:

9 is a very good and plump lining, thats awesome. Once they start the progesterone shots, it does thin out a little bit though, but only a little bit. But you're at a very good place right now, and I'm excited for you too! :happydance:

*AFM* - No major update really. A day late with AF this month, cramping today, so hopefully that's a sign she'll be here soon. Meeting up with two REs next month, will decide whom to go with once the consultations are done.

Until then, I'm on SeroVital to increase HGH and perhaps help with egg quality and hormone stabilization when we do choose an RE and decide to begin a cycle.


----------



## Plex

just wanted to do a quick update - all 3 eggs were mature and top quality but only 2 fertilized. Im happy with 2! :happydance: I go in 2moro at 11 for the transfer :) i feel so much more relieved now, even though the real waiting has now started lol 

Thank you all for you kind wishes - looks like theyve really helped :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## PostalMom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Plex. . Yea! !!! I'm so happy! ! I've been thinking about you. I hope everything goes well! I'm sending tons of baby dust!!

Afm I'm waiting to be seen. First patient of the day. :coffee: fxd that I have more and bigger follies! ! Looking for a higher e2..


----------



## PostalMom

:shrug:So far, up to 11 folicles and they are all growing. She Said Slow And steady. I'm doing great. Then the Dr said to up my gonalf again. Started at 225 the 300 now 375. I'll find out my E2 later. I'm a little bummed. She thinks my E2 looks more like Tuesday now. :nope:


----------



## PostalMom

EN not e2 stupid auto correct


----------



## PostalMom

Omg.. auto correct .. try Ong to say egg retrieval.


----------



## Plex

Postal - slow and steady is the way to go hun! 11 follicles is a great number too!! How are you feeling? More bloated im assuming :hugs: looking forward to your next update xx


----------



## Plex

bunyhuny said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Buny - I hate going to the dentists at the best of times u poor thing :hugs: how u doing today? Xx
> 
> Hey girl. Not too well. I'm still really sick from the sedation. Slept all day yesterday, then off an on through the night and all of today. I'm sore all over, and the arm that they put the IV in, well it hurts from my forearm all the way up into my shoulder blade. I'm having trouble forming memories. Oh, and I keep getting lost in my own house. Yay. If I'm not better in the morning I'm going to have DH call the dentist and ask if there is something that can be done to counteract whatever is still in my system.
> 
> The worst part is that it didn't even help with the procedure. I remember a lot of it and everything I remember was me being totally panicked/terrified from my reaction to the meds, but so out of it that I was unable to do anything to make it stop besides ask for more of the other med that was working correctly and making me half-asleep enough that I could ignore things. I think I may be slightly traumatized from the whole thing.
> 
> At least now I know to never do conscious sedation again?Click to expand...

:hugs: Hope ur feeling better now? Sounds terrifying! How could they not notice this happening???? :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

flagirlie7 said:


> I got discharged yesterday evening, thank god! Never even told my parents coz I didn't want them to worry. Slept pretty good 11 hrs straight. I think that's the plan for today, just sleep and lay in bed. My body feels achy from all the poking, probing and coughing!
> 
> Megan - no chicken soup for me lol. Not a fan.

Im glad u were discharged hun :hugs: Now just look after yourself and get all the rest you need how r u doing now?? hopfully a lot better xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> just wanted to do a quick update - all 3 eggs were mature and top quality but only 2 fertilized. Im happy with 2! :happydance: I go in 2moro at 11 for the transfer :) i feel so much more relieved now, even though the real waiting has now started lol

Great news Plex! Good luck with your transfer tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Plex

Serenyx said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to do a quick update - all 3 eggs were mature and top quality but only 2 fertilized. Im happy with 2! :happydance: I go in 2moro at 11 for the transfer :) i feel so much more relieved now, even though the real waiting has now started lol
> 
> Great news Plex! Good luck with your transfer tomorrow :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Just hope they both make it [-o&lt;

How r u doing hun - havent spoken to u in ages :D xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Thanks! Just hope they both make it [-o&lt;

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:



> How r u doing hun - havent spoken to u in ages :D xx

I'm doing ok :) I had my FET in December and am currently 9 weeks pregnant :cloud9: I'm scared stiff something is going to go wrong but just taking each day as it comes for now. I was officially discharged from the IVF clinic on Monday after our second scan :flower: (I have a retroverted uterus so they had poor visibility on the first scan and asked me to come back for a second scan).

I am just floating around the forums at the moment, reading but not really posting much as I don't feel like I belong anywhere :shrug:


----------



## Plex

Congratulation hun!! Im sooo very pleased for you :D do you have a date now for your 12week scan? xx

Im not long back from my transfer - i only had one put back. Really wanted them both back but the embryologist said that it was a grade 2+ (1 being the best and 5 being the worst) and they would watch the other one. Im a bit dissapointed i didnt have them both put back but at least ones snuggled in there :) Better than none! Ill get a letter next week to tell me how the other one got on. Hopefully it will make it to blast so it can be frozen but i wont hold my breath. xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Plex-- Good Luck. We'll be finding out whether or not we have a BFP around the same time. When do you go back?


----------



## Katielbkr

Hi ladies! I know I have been MIA for awhile.. But I have a question. Are all shots in a FET IM injections?


----------



## JessicaG121

Hi all,

Just wanted to check in. Congrats to everyone... it sounds like some successful cycles.:thumbup:

AFM: After the HCG drop, there was a few days of waiting until everything had worked its way out of my system and then I miscarried naturally. It was painful, and of course sad.

Now, we're regrouping. We probably don't have the resources to try a second cycle. I've talked to the RE a few times and he wants to help us find a way; he's offered to waive his fees & help us find resources to pay for some of the meds, but I don't know if it would be enough. We ended up spending so much for the last round and I don't know if I can do it again. As you all know, the emotional up and down is wrecking. I couldn't bear it if we went through it all again for nothing. On the other hand, I had no idea that I could be this sad about something - not just the miscarriage, but the prospect of not being able to try again.

So, that's where I am. I'll keep stalking and update if anything comes along.


----------



## cntrygrl

Jessica-- So Sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: It's nice to hear that the doctor is working with you to help you achieve your goal.


----------



## PostalMom

JessicaG121 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to check in. Congrats to everyone... it sounds like some successful cycles.:thumbup:
> 
> AFM: After the HCG drop, there was a few days of waiting until everything had worked its way out of my system and then I miscarried naturally. It was painful, and of course sad.
> 
> Now, we're regrouping. We probably don't have the resources to try a second cycle. I've talked to the RE a few times and he wants to help us find a way; he's offered to waive his fees & help us find resources to pay for some of the meds, but I don't know if it would be enough. We ended up spending so much for the last round and I don't know if I can do it again. As you all know, the emotional up and down is wrecking. I couldn't bear it if we went through it all again for nothing. On the other hand, I had no idea that I could be this sad about something - not just the miscarriage, but the prospect of not being able to try again.
> 
> So, that's where I am. I'll keep stalking and update if anything comes along.


If you need ivf check for studies. There's a big one going on for the next 2 years. I'm on it and I'm in the first group at my office. It makes it much cheaper.


----------



## Plex

Cntrygrl - whens your test date? xx

Katie - heya hun! sorry i dont know about the injections for fet - are you booked in to start a fet cycle soon? xx 

Jessica - On a plus point your RE sounds amazing to waive their fees - how much are you looking for an outlay for meds then? I know theyre really expensive :hugs: Youre right though this ivf process is so emotionally unsettling and we give everything for an uncertain outcome, i dont think we are ever really prepared for it to be negative when we''ve given so much of ourselves into the process. I really hope things work out for you hun :hugs: Whats your next step on your journey? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Plex-- My test date is February 5th. I go back to the doctor for bloodwork. I'll probably be a POAS addict up til then though.


----------



## Plex

Ive got an appointment to go in for them to test my pee on the 7th. Im going to try not to test like mad until then although I dont think ill be able to help myself lol Hope this works for the both of us! xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol I already tested to see how much of the trigger shot was left in my system.


----------



## flagirlie7

Good luck to all ladies :) 

I'm doing much better. Just went for a quick check up with my OB and going to my FP next week. All seems well, just some coughing now. Almost second tri!


----------



## Plex

lolol i may do that when i next get the urge :haha: i have a stash of ic in my bathroom :D xx


----------



## Plex

:happydance: yay Flagirl! Nearly into 2nd tri :) glad ur coughing subsiding :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats on being PUPO Plex!!!!!


----------



## MeganScott

*Katie* the FET shots to prepare the uterine lining and environment are - the Delestrogen and PIO and both of those are IM shots. Usually the REs prefer the oil-based compounds for both these hormones, and those are best absorbed by the muscles. There may be alternatives though, like Progesterone could be delivered via suppositories instead of shots, and Estrogen could be given via Estrace pills instead of shots. It really depends on RE's protocol how they decide to medicate you.

Also, Lupron which is used for downregulation BEFORE the actual lining preparation starts - its a subcutaneous shot, and I used to do it myself in the belly. 

*Jessica* praying for you hon, hopefully there will be a workable way out. :hugs:

*Flagirlie* glad you're feeling better. Yay, 2nd tri!!

*cntrygrl, Plex*, good luck with the TWW ladies! Fingers crossed!

*AFM* - AF finally arrived yesterday. Only two days late this month, so huge improvement from the 9 day delay last month. I hope the next cycle is absolutely normal! 10 days to go till the 1st Feb appointment. Wow, I'm excited about an initial consultation, Lol. :haha:


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Congratulation hun!! Im sooo very pleased for you :D do you have a date now for your 12week scan? xx

Thank you :)

No I don't have a date for the scan yet, I haven't actually even had the booking in appointment with the midwife yet. I might give them a call on Monday as they should have called me this week to make an appointment but didn't. 



> Im not long back from my transfer - i only had one put back. Really wanted them both back but the embryologist said that it was a grade 2+ (1 being the best and 5 being the worst) and they would watch the other one. Im a bit dissapointed i didnt have them both put back but at least ones snuggled in there :) Better than none! Ill get a letter next week to tell me how the other one got on. Hopefully it will make it to blast so it can be frozen but i wont hold my breath. xx

Congratulations on being PUPO! I am sorry you weren't allowed to put two back (we weren't either) but at least you have one excellent embie on board x have a nice restful two weeks and keep positive! I hope your second embie makes it to blast stage and can be frozen :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Katie: I never did any shots for my FET....all pills.

Jessica: I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you guys do find a way.:hugs:

Plex, Congrats on being PUPO!!! Do you want twins or was it just for maximizing your chances? I think if you want one, a 2+ sounds great!

Megan, yay, glad your cycle is normalizing...exciting that you're on the countdown till your apptmt. Which doctor is this? I don't remember who you decided to go with. I will be back from vacation then, hope to hear some good stuff.

Not much going on over here, I'm trying to be a lazy bum. Very grate to have a lot of help. I just hope we will make it through vacation next week!


----------



## Plex

Thanks girls!! Hope you are all ok? Im trying to rest up, still pottering about as im getting bored. Just about to put a film on and do a bit of knitting, maybe some googling too lolol :dohh: xx


----------



## Plex

Sunshine - it was just maximising my chance i think - ive not felt very optimistic about this cycle so am worried it wont work and the other emby wont make it to freeze so it will b the end of the road for us :( really trying not to think too far ahead and keep pma going 
Yay for the second tri!! xx


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. I am scheduled to trigger tomorrow and ER. On Wednesday. Et on Saturday! ! So excited. I guess the 11 folicles I have are the lead? Because I have tons more in there but they are only following the 11. My E2 yesterday was 1413


----------



## MeganScott

*Sunshine*, second tri for you too! Oh yay! 

The Feb 4th appointment is with Dr. Palter of Gold Coast IVF. I'm also scheduled to see Dr. Tortoreillo of SIRM on Feb 18th.

Haven't decided who I'm going to go with yet, will keep both the consultations for sure. 

The recommended protocol, test outcomes, and convenience (for daily monitoring) will be factors to consider before deciding who wins. Both are in-network with our Insurance, so that's not a factor to worry about.

Enjoy your vacation hon! I hope you're going someplace warm! Brrrr its cold out here! :cold::cold::cold:

*Plex*, I'm rooting for you hon. Stay with the PMA! :flower:

*PostalMom*, wow its trigger time already! Your numbers sound promising... Goodluck with the ER! :thumbup:


----------



## Luciola

Just check in after quite a while...
*Plex*, congratulations on being PUPO!
*Megan*, thinking of you &#8230; and excited for you on your upcoming consultation!
*Flagirl*, yay for 2nd tri!!! time flies and babies grow!
*Sunshine*, enjoy your time!

I am onto my "natural" (with tamoxifen and estrogen support) FET cycle now, D3 today. My first scan is scheduled on Day12 (4th Feb). Estimated embryo transfer 11th Feb!


----------



## ababy4us

Hey ladies!

Things move so quickly around here so I do a lot of lurking... :haha:

I'm not doing another IVF round anytime soon but I am doing IUIs. I know they are very different but I hope you don't mind me still lurking.

Actually tbh my IUI (#4) this cycle isn't much different from IVF as far as meds go. 2 injections a day of 150 units of Gonal-RFF and 75units of Menopur each injection. The only thing different is no micro-dose lupron and obviously no retrieval. I'm anxious to see how I respond because that is a lot of meds, I swear the only reason I ended up with so few eggs during my IVF is because of the BCP and the Lupron. We shall see. 

So excited to see all these BFPs that are coming in the next few weeks!!!

I wanted to add:
I am doing IUIs right now because they are fully covered (beside sperm wash) and since my lap looked okay I figured why not right?!


----------



## cntrygrl

ababy4us-- I'm doing IUI also. My meds were 75units Bravelle, 75 units of Menopur, and 5 of Lupron. We just did our first IUI with injectables last wednesday. Before that we had done clomid cycles with IUI.


----------



## mizuno

Hello ladies,

I may be waaay too late to join here (I see you've been going since Aug '13), but I could use a bit of support during my FET this month :) It will be my second ET after my first IVF cycle. I'm feeling pretty down and pessimistic about the whole thing and I hope that your positive experiences and your collective strength will help lift up my spirits :) I look forward to getting to know your stories as I make my way through your older posts :)


----------



## PostalMom

mizuno said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I may be waaay too late to join here (I see you've been going since Aug '13), but I could use a bit of support during my FET this month :) It will be my second ET after my first IVF cycle. I'm feeling pretty down and pessimistic about the whole thing and I hope that your positive experiences and your collective strength will help lift up my spirits :) I look forward to getting to know your stories as I make my way through your older posts :)

Hi ! Welcome!! Everyone on here is so nice and supportive, I hope you feel like I do about the ladies. Good luck with yours! We all know how important it is to have someone who knows what your taking about and understands. 

Afm, I just came from my appointment. I have 5 follicles ready right now and 7 more that should be ready. I hold on my hand the magic trigger shot!!! Woohooo:yipee: I can't wait for them to call to tell me what time to take it. Now for being my lady day of injections, I was told not to let them draw blood from my left arm so it could be saved for the anesthesiologist. BUT after 4 horrible tries digging around. . 2 on my hand, 1 wist and 1 on the extreme inside of my elbow, they gave up and used my left. So 5 sticks to draw my blood. Oh it hurts. I just kept saying, it must be done. Is almost over.


----------



## cntrygrl

PostalMom-- Good Luck! So sorry they had such a tough time finding a vein. I had a lady poking the needle around in my arm and she told me I have scar tissue in there, but whenever I let them take blood from my my other arm they bruise the hell out of me.


----------



## bunyhuny

Plex- Congrats on being PUPO! Super excited for you! :happydance:

Katie- All I've had this FET cycle have been estrogen pills and (starting today) progesterone suppositories. 

PostalMom- Congrats on getting to trigger! Though, I'm real sorry you had to get stuck so many times. NO FUN. I'll have my ET on Friday, so we're synced up for the tww. :happydance:

mizuno- Welcome hun. :flow: Good luck with your FET. When is your transfer going to be?

AFM: DH and I started our plane trek Saturday early afternoon (US east coast time) and arrived in Prague shortly before noon yesterday (Sunday). Not a bad set of flights. My estrogen tabs make me so sleepy that I slept through the entire transatlantic and most of the other two flights. Yay! Today went in for my CD 11 scan. RE wanted to see my lining at a minimum of 8mm- and it was 10.5mm!!! Woohoo! So I started on progesterone suppositories this afternoon. Our transfer is now officially scheduled for Friday. They're saying around 11a right now, but we'll get a specific time update after they've thawed out our two little snow babies Friday morning. 

In the mean time, DH is to take in a "sample" tomorrow for freezing. If this transfer doesn't work, I'll be heading back out to Prague by myself in a couple weeks for a fresh cycle since we're (most likely) not going to be able to afford another plane ticket for DH. I'm not sure how I feel about being alone in Prague for a month, but I'll make do if that is what ends up happening.


----------



## sunshine1217

PostalMom and Plex, wish you guys were in front of me so I can I can give you guys a hug, then a knock on the head! Please stay positive, even when things look bad. I was always that glass is half empty kind of gal, in the end it just caused me a lot of unnecessary pain during this process. Expect the worst but hope for the best ladies, that what I will be doing for you guys! :dust::dust::dust:

mizuno, Good luck and welcome! I love the ladies here, I don't know how I could have gotten through without the support here. 

Megan, quite the opposite, we are going to the slopes haha! I'm sick of the weird warm winter we're getting here. I don't like living in the cold but love going to vacation in it. I started reading Wolf of Wall Street, apparently Gold Coast is where all the uber rich ppl live. The service has GOT to be impeccable there if they're dealing with these rich bitchy wives of billionaires.


----------



## mizuno

PostalMom - that's so exciting that you will get to trigger soon! Good luck and I hope the other 7 eggs are ready by the time ET comes around :)

bunny - Good luck with your ET! And try to enjoy Prague while you're there :) I am just starting my FET cycle, so if all looks good tomorrow for my D3 bloods, I will be starting estrogen in a few days. I am hoping for a transfer in about 2 weeks.

sunshine - i see you are already 14 weeks along - congrats! I am sure everyone one here is very supportive - I've been on several of these threads in the past (for my IVF and other FETs) and they are the only thing that got me through the process!


----------



## Lucinda7981

MeganScott said:


> *Sunshine*, second tri for you too! Oh yay!
> 
> The Feb 4th appointment is with Dr. Palter of Gold Coast IVF. I'm also scheduled to see Dr. Tortoreillo of SIRM on Feb 18th.
> 
> Haven't decided who I'm going to go with yet, will keep both the consultations for sure.
> 
> The recommended protocol, test outcomes, and convenience (for daily monitoring) will be factors to consider before deciding who wins. Both are in-network with our Insurance, so that's not a factor to worry about.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation hon! I hope you're going someplace warm! Brrrr its cold out here! :cold::cold::cold:
> 
> *Plex*, I'm rooting for you hon. Stay with the PMA! :flower:
> 
> *PostalMom*, wow its trigger time already! Your numbers sound promising... Goodluck with the ER! :thumbup:

Hey I'm at SIRM....I go to their westchester office and have had dr T do my scans n retrieval in the city ....he's very nice!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola said:


> Just check in after quite a while...
> *Plex*, congratulations on being PUPO!
> *Megan*, thinking of you  and excited for you on your upcoming consultation!
> *Flagirl*, yay for 2nd tri!!! time flies and babies grow!
> *Sunshine*, enjoy your time!
> 
> I am onto my "natural" (with tamoxifen and estrogen support) FET cycle now, D3 today. My first scan is scheduled on Day12 (4th Feb). Estimated embryo transfer 11th Feb!

Hey my transfer will be the 11th as well....my transfer is very medicated though!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bunny Goodluck with transfer on Fri!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Good luck Bunny!!! I'm officially triggered now!!!


----------



## MeganScott

*Luciola* how many blasts you planning to transfer on 11th? FET, wow, not very far too!

*ababy4us* you could be right, the Lupron shuts down the system so completely... Two months after my Lupron regulated FET and my body is still not fully normal. I think you are right in the Lupron being the cause of lesser eggs, and I hope your natural cycle fares well!

I agree with you about the IUIs too. If we exhaust all our covered IVF cycles without success, all we will be able to do is IUI, since we can't afford to go on a cash cycle on our own. Its something, and a may just be the slight nudge the body needs to conceive? I'm praying for you dear.

*mizuno* welcome to the forum! Its great to have one more wonderful mommy-to-be amongst us. 

*PostalMom* I hope the remaining 7 catch up! It will be great to have 12 good eggs to work with. And I'm really sorry about the painful blood drawing. I struggle with that every time, even during regular monitoring cos I have really tiny veins, and especially early in the morning if I haven't hydrated myself enough or still hungry, 3-4 attempts is standard. I REALLY know how that feels, I hope it isn't hurting anymore?

And congratulations on the trigger! Its on!!

*Sunshine* OMG please be careful! You're one daredevil, I must say... :haha: The slopes when you're pregnant, lord have mercy, Lol. 

I know what you mean though, in summer when it gets hot, winter doesn't seem all that bad; it's only when you're sitting in subzero temperatures for a few weeks and begin to have to live with it, that you start hating it.

I guess it would be nice on a temporary basis, lol. We got some chilly weather headed here again, hope its kind on you and the baby!

*Lucinda*, Oh wow, really? I'm going to consult in the city, cos that's closest to us. That office is pretty close to us, and it just might be the one we choose purely based on ease of commute.


----------



## PostalMom

Meagan, if it gets too cold just come visit me in sunny Florida! ! Lol. I believe we are going to see a couple more days in the 50's brrrr. Lol. I will say that while I was on the high doses of lupron, the cold fronts were very welcomed. This morning. .. I'm enjoying not having my morning injection. Yesterday my right ovary seemed to want to catch up with my left. Los of sharp sudden pains. Still have the list back pain and very very very sore nips. I also have had this weird stomach thing. It feels similar to when your belt his growling. The deep rolling discomfort you can get times 50 and elongated. And it doesn't matter how much i eat, i still feel hungry. Any ladies have advice for my egg retrieval? What's the deal with pineapple. Should I be eating that now?


----------



## PostalMom

I just found out my E2 from yesterday. .. Day of trigger was 2464. Yea!


----------



## PostalMom

I just couldn't resist. . Took an IC. Just to see if the trigger shot is working. Got a positive. Lmao!! So good to see a bfp. Even if it's not real. Lol. I just had to see it.


----------



## cntrygrl

PostalMom-- Lol I've been doing the same thing. I tested Friday and this morning after triggering last Tuesday. I figure by this Friday it will be out of my system.


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom- I have no idea how pineapple is supposed to help with implantation, but I ate a ton of it during my fresh cycle and started eating it again last night in preparation for Friday's transfer. Anything that might possibly help.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Megan what I really like about them is that everything is based on apts so u dont go in in n there are 20 women in the waiting room....well that's how previous RE offices have been for me. I love that I can email my RE and she responds quickly plus I can call her on two cells. I ended up with a hemoraging cyst at one point and she spoke to the dr at the ER!


----------



## PostalMom

bunyhuny said:


> PostalMom- I have no idea how pineapple is supposed to help with implantation, but I ate a ton of it during my fresh cycle and started eating it again last night in preparation for Friday's transfer. Anything that might possibly help.

 Good to know. I'll have DH get some tonight. Can't start too soon.


----------



## Luciola

PostalMom said:


> I just couldn't resist. . Took an IC. Just to see if the trigger shot is working. Got a positive. Lmao!! So good to see a bfp. Even if it's not real. Lol. I just had to see it.

At one stage I seriously doubted that all my pee sticks were cursed so that they can never show a positive with me. I did the same, after the trigger, and felt assured.:laugh2:


----------



## Luciola

My acupuncturist told me not to have pineapples because it is cold to womb&#8230; now I can't figure out what is the best thing to do&#8230;

Megan, I am putting in 2 I think. My RE said since it is my very first transfer (never done fresh before), he d like to start with 2 to see how they go. Also my husband and I we told him we are really NOT against multiples&#8230;


----------



## PostalMom

Im waiting to be taken back for my egg retrieval. So excited!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay PostalMom!!!!!! So excited for you! Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## PostalMom

They got 10 eggs out of me.


----------



## flagirlie7

PostalMom - 10 is a really good number!! I only got 6 and look...


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> They got 10 eggs out of me.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats postal mom!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, Friday is almost here.


----------



## PostalMom

Well its after 9 am and I am waiting for that phone call telling me how many of my eggs fertilized. This wait is driving me crazy. .. I read something online while trying to explain to my mom why having more follicles is so important. So now that's repeating in my head.... not every follicle contains an egg, not every egg is alive. Not every live egg is mature, not every mature egg will fertilize and not every fertilized egg will continue to cleave until egg transfer. Oh come on people!!! Call me! !!!](*,)](*,)
So I'm cramping last night and today. I do have IBS so that is making things more painful. Gassy and lots of pains when I move. It seems to be settling down though. I think if I wasnt plagued with IBS then I would only feel some tenderness. Also they had me put a pad on, but I haven't bled at all. I'm going that's a good sign. Sorry to whine so much. My nerves are all on edge.


----------



## ababy4us

PostalMom said:


> Well its after 9 am and I am waiting for that phone call telling me how many of my eggs fertilized. This wait is driving me crazy. .. I read something online while trying to explain to my mom why having more follicles is so important. So now that's repeating in my head.... not every follicle contains an egg, not every egg is alive. Not every live egg is mature, not every mature egg will fertilize and not every fertilized egg will continue to cleave until egg transfer. Oh come on people!!! Call me! !!!](*,)](*,)
> So I'm cramping last night and today. I do have IBS so that is making things more painful. Gassy and lots of pains when I move. It seems to be settling down though. I think if I wasnt plagued with IBS then I would only feel some tenderness. Also they had me put a pad on, but I haven't bled at all. I'm going that's a good sign. Sorry to whine so much. My nerves are all on edge.


Praying all 10 eggs fertilize and develop into beautiful embabies!!! :happydance::flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

PostalMom said:


> They got 10 eggs out of me.

Congrats!!! 10 is an awesome number!! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

Good luck today Buny!!!


Plex, how are you? Have you tested?


----------



## PostalMom

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am so HAPPY!!!! I finally got my call. . Here's my results... out of 12 follicles, I got 10 eggs, 9 were mature and had ICSI. Of the 9 I had 6 that fertilized! !!! Woohoooooooooooo!!!! I go in at 8 am on saturday to get 2 put in me!! 6!!!!!! 6!!!!!! I started crying happy tears. Thank you thank you thank you! !!! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

PostalMom said:


> :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I am so HAPPY!!!! I finally got my call. . Here's my results... out of 12 follicles, I got 10 eggs, 9 were mature and had ICSI. Of the 9 I had 6 that fertilized! !!! Woohoooooooooooo!!!! I go in at 8 am on saturday to get 2 put in me!! 6!!!!!! 6!!!!!! I started crying happy tears. Thank you thank you thank you! !!! :happydance:

Absolutely amazing!!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Postal!!!!! Good Luck on Saturday :dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats postal mom n Goodluck sat!


----------



## PostalMom

:dust::hugs::hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance::dust::hug::friends:Bunny, unless things have changed, today is your big day. . Lots of love hugs and we'll wishes.


----------



## mizuno

Congrats postal, that's great!!

good luck!


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> :dust::hugs::hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance::dust::hug::friends:Bunny, unless things have changed, today is your big day. . Lots of love hugs and we'll wishes.

Yep it is! Just got home from the clinic. <3 <3 <3 Good luck tomorrow!!! <3 <3 <3 Are you totally excited right now?


Transfer Update:

The head ivf transfer doctor was out of the office today so my medications doctor did the transfer and I REALLY wish she had told me ahead of time that was what was going to happen. Omg, she's not as good as the normal transfer doctor. Even though I reminded her to use the special catheter for my super curved cervix (90 degree angle in there), she still used the wrong one. Stabbed into my cervical wall multiple times with the damn thing before deciding to switch to the correct cath. :growlmad: All I can say is friggin OWWWWW. Definitely not the nice experience the last transfer was. (Last time she ran the ultrasound machine while Awesome Doctor did a beautiful, astoundingly perfect job with the transfer.) Oh and since my meds doctor was busy doing the transfer, someone else had to work the ultrasound machine and that chick couldn't get the focus right at all. I'm just hoping the embryos were placed in the right spot. :dohh: Now I'm having spotting since my cervix got attacked- and it's cramping annoyingly, too. Oh well.

Anyway! Enough b****ing and moaning. I'm PUPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

bunyhuny said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> :dust::hugs::hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance::dust::hug::friends:Bunny, unless things have changed, today is your big day. . Lots of love hugs and we'll wishes.
> 
> Yep it is! Just got home from the clinic. <3 <3 <3 Good luck tomorrow!!! <3 <3 <3 Are you totally excited right now?
> 
> 
> Transfer Update:
> 
> The head ivf transfer doctor was out of the office today so my medications doctor did the transfer and I REALLY wish she had told me ahead of time that was what was going to happen. Omg, she's not as good as the normal transfer doctor. Even though I reminded her to use the special catheter for my super curved cervix (90 degree angle in there), she still used the wrong one. Stabbed into my cervical wall multiple times with the damn thing before deciding to switch to the correct cath. :growlmad: All I can say is friggin OWWWWW. Definitely not the nice experience the last transfer was. (Last time she ran the ultrasound machine while Awesome Doctor did a beautiful, astoundingly perfect job with the transfer.) Oh and since my meds doctor was busy doing the transfer, someone else had to work the ultrasound machine and that chick couldn't get the focus right at all. I'm just hoping the embryos were placed in the right spot. :dohh: Now I'm having spotting since my cervix got attacked- and it's cramping annoyingly, too. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway! Enough b****ing and moaning. I'm PUPO!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:wacko: So sorry for your poor experience Buny :hugs: BUT...


YOU'RE PUPO!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

Tomorrow is my 4th IUI as of yesterday I had two great follicles one on left ovary the other on the right. The left ovary had multiple small ones after only 5 days of injections. I really think I was over suppressed for my IVF I am hoping and praying this is a success I have such a good feeling but I'm not sure if that is because we haven't done treatments since September or what but either way I'll take the PMA!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

ababy4us said:


> Tomorrow is my 4th IUI as of yesterday I had two great follicles one on left ovary the other on the right. The left ovary had multiple small ones after only 5 days of injections. I really think I was over suppressed for my IVF I am hoping and praying this is a success I have such a good feeling but I'm not sure if that is because we haven't done treatments since September or what but either way I'll take the PMA!!!

Ooooo, yay! Good luck tomorrow. I hope it all goes super smoothly. :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

bunyhuny said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> :dust::hugs::hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance::dust::hug::friends:Bunny, unless things have changed, today is your big day. . Lots of love hugs and we'll wishes.
> 
> Yep it is! Just got home from the clinic. <3 <3 <3 Good luck tomorrow!!! <3 <3 <3 Are you totally excited right now?
> 
> 
> Transfer Update:
> 
> The head ivf transfer doctor was out of the office today so my medications doctor did the transfer and I REALLY wish she had told me ahead of time that was what was going to happen. Omg, she's not as good as the normal transfer doctor. Even though I reminded her to use the special catheter for my super curved cervix (90 degree angle in there), she still used the wrong one. Stabbed into my cervical wall multiple times with the damn thing before deciding to switch to the correct cath. :growlmad: All I can say is friggin OWWWWW. Definitely not the nice experience the last transfer was. (Last time she ran the ultrasound machine while Awesome Doctor did a beautiful, astoundingly perfect job with the transfer.) Oh and since my meds doctor was busy doing the transfer, someone else had to work the ultrasound machine and that chick couldn't get the focus right at all. I'm just hoping the embryos were placed in the right spot. :dohh: Now I'm having spotting since my cervix got attacked- and it's cramping annoyingly, too. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway! Enough b****ing and moaning. I'm PUPO!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah!!!! I'm so excited for you! ! That really sucks you didn't get your Dr. I'm sorry you got beat up. But ...... PUPO!!!!!!! WOOHOO. How many did you have transferred? 

I am totally super excited about my transfer tomorrow. ! It's so funny. I have so many thing s going thru my head that I never imagined would be. Like wow!! 6 little Robert and Angies. 6!! I wonder what each of them would or will look like? Personalities? Traits? Then further in my imaginary world, ... are they cracking jokes, being sarcastic, causing all kinds of innocent trouble in that incubator? Lol. What about the 4 left behind? I don't have the money to freeze them. Then guilt sets in. Oh the emotional roller Coster. But. . 2 will be put in me in the morning and it will be done. I can't wait! Anyone have any advice on a good . Night before transfer dinner? I was thinking high protein


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> Yeah!!!! I'm so excited for you! ! That really sucks you didn't get your Dr. I'm sorry you got beat up. But ...... PUPO!!!!!!! WOOHOO. How many did you have transferred?
> 
> I am totally super excited about my transfer tomorrow. ! It's so funny. I have so many thing s going thru my head that I never imagined would be. Like wow!! 6 little Robert and Angies. 6!! I wonder what each of them would or will look like? Personalities? Traits? Then further in my imaginary world, ... are they cracking jokes, being sarcastic, causing all kinds of innocent trouble in that incubator? Lol. What about the 4 left behind? I don't have the money to freeze them. Then guilt sets in. Oh the emotional roller Coster. But. . 2 will be put in me in the morning and it will be done. I can't wait! Anyone have any advice on a good . Night before transfer dinner? I was thinking high protein

Aw, that's no good you can't freeze them. :( Can you not ask ya'll's parents for a loan or something. FET cycles are so much cheaper that fresh cycles so it would definitely be worth it in the long run. Does the clinic not have a payment plan? I'm sad for you, too. :hugs: I wish there was more help for us IVF ladies. The costs are insane. 

That is totally cute how you're visualizing your kids. I'm still just stuck on "baby, baby, baby, baby, baby..."I haven't really put much thought into what they'll be like besides exceptionally cuddly tiny things and, eventually, atrocious teenagers (like DH and I both were, so we deserve it)! :winkwink:

*More Update:
*
We transferred both of our blastocyst snow babies today, a 3AB and a 3BB. We also had 4 embryos frozen at 1 day after fertilization last cycle (because our clinic only grows a certain number of embies at a time and we went over the limit) so they are thawing those out now to see if they can get any to progress to blastocyst stage to be re-frozen for a future FET. If we can get two blasts out of it, we'll do another FET cycle the next time we need IVF. If not, we'll do fresh again next. (Hopefully that won't be for a couple years!!)

In other news, DH's sperm condition has dropped further. Up until now they've just classified us as PCOS + unexplained. Today, we've officially been changed over to PCOS + MF. They were hoping the couple bad results DH has had in the past were just bad luck, since he's also had a couple "good enough" results. Anyway- apparently he has Asthenozoospermia, aka: crappy motility. Though it's not too bad- still in the 20% range. (Meaning we can still continue standard IVF instead of ICSI.)

Interesting tidbit: When DH and I were signing in for our transfer, they were checking couples off of a list. The list had all the ladies birth years listed on it, showing an age range of two girls who are just 22 all the way up to a couple women in their early 50's!


----------



## PostalMom

The study that I am in allows me to be in it up to 3 X's. Provided they haven't finished the 2 year study. I'm in the first group. So although my fxd that 1 ivf is all I'll need. .. Is 4000 to be on the study which I s cheaper than FET. I think. It's 5000. Plus the 750 to have them frozen. And 35 a month to keep them. Is your FET cheaper? Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yey bunny for being PUPO and ouch about the transfer....but that negative experience is behind u n now u are PUPO n that's all that matters!
Goodluck tom postal mom!


----------



## PostalMom

I am PUPO!!! Sorry if this is a duplicate. But I don't see my earlier post. I had 2 grade A embies put in me this morning. 8 cells each. Everything looks great and very promising. I'm so happy!! My progesterone must be working because my 3 dogs are being very affectionate. Especially my pit bull who wants to be by my side , sleep with me, and she has taken my bandages off from my iv and blood draw. So cute. She also licked my legs for 2 hours straight last night.:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::hugs2::headspin::wohoo::loopy::loopy:


----------



## PostalMom

My 2 embies! ! And them inside me.. The pic shows my full bladder top dark area, bottom right is my uterus and the white line is the fluid my embies are in.
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-01 09.35.35.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









20140201_085922.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Plex

Awesome news postal!!!! LOVE the pictures :D Wish they gave pictures at my clinic Whens ur test date? xx


----------



## Plex

Congrats on bring PUPO Buny!!!!! xx


----------



## PostalMom

Feb 16th is my test date.


----------



## PostalMom

I took pictures of the TV screen. They just put the pic of the embryos on there. I though I would see them put them in but no. It wasn't painful. Just uncomfortable since I really had to pee. The embryologist preformed the procedure. He did give me the sonogram pic of them inside me. It's so hard to believe I'm finally PUPO.


----------



## Plex

ababy4us said:


> Tomorrow is my 4th IUI as of yesterday I had two great follicles one on left ovary the other on the right. The left ovary had multiple small ones after only 5 days of injections. I really think I was over suppressed for my IVF I am hoping and praying this is a success I have such a good feeling but I'm not sure if that is because we haven't done treatments since September or what but either way I'll take the PMA!!!

Thats a great response!!! Id be feeling optimistic too if i were you :D Hope it went smoothly today :hugs: hope this cycle works for us all xx


----------



## Plex

ababy4us said:


> Good luck today Buny!!!
> 
> 
> Plex, how are you? Have you tested?

:D im good ta, damn nervous about this cycle not working. I tested this am and got a neg so the trigger shots outta my system. Only question now is whether i continue testing or wait till my otd...........oooo the dilemma :haha: xx


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:


> :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I am so HAPPY!!!! I finally got my call. . Here's my results... out of 12 follicles, I got 10 eggs, 9 were mature and had ICSI. Of the 9 I had 6 that fertilized! !!! Woohoooooooooooo!!!! I go in at 8 am on saturday to get 2 put in me!! 6!!!!!! 6!!!!!! I started crying happy tears. Thank you thank you thank you! !!! :happydance:

Just saw this hun - AMAZING!!!!! so pleased for you :happydance: how are you feeling after the collection then transfer - achey? xx


----------



## Plex

mizuno said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I may be waaay too late to join here (I see you've been going since Aug '13), but I could use a bit of support during my FET this month :) It will be my second ET after my first IVF cycle. I'm feeling pretty down and pessimistic about the whole thing and I hope that your positive experiences and your collective strength will help lift up my spirits :) I look forward to getting to know your stories as I make my way through your older posts :)

:hi: heya hun - welcome to the thread!! Good luck with reading through the posts, theres a LOT to trawl through lol How many frosties do you have and do you have a date to start the FET process? xx


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:


> I took pictures of the TV screen. They just put the pic of the embryos on there. I though I would see them put them in but no. It wasn't painful. Just uncomfortable since I really had to pee. The embryologist preformed the procedure. He did give me the sonogram pic of them inside me. It's so hard to believe I'm finally PUPO.

I only saw paperwork about my two no picture bit annoyed but hey nowt i can do about it now although i did ask for a picture but they said no incase it didnt work. I was left thinking gee thanks for your optimism :dohh: 

Its crazy to think that just a few short weeks ago we were beginning the ivf process and now we're both PUPO :happydance: I never thought id get this far! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> I am PUPO!!! Sorry if this is a duplicate. But I don't see my earlier post. I had 2 grade A embies put in me this morning. 8 cells each. Everything looks great and very promising. I'm so happy!! My progesterone must be working because my 3 dogs are being very affectionate. Especially my pit bull who wants to be by my side , sleep with me, and she has taken my bandages off from my iv and blood draw. So cute. She also licked my legs for 2 hours straight last night.:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::hugs2::headspin::wohoo::loopy::loopy:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome! :happydance:

Let's see if we can get our BFP's, yeah? :thumbup:




PostalMom said:


> My 2 embies! ! And them inside me.. The pic shows my full bladder top dark area, bottom right is my uterus and the white line is the fluid my embies are in.

Oooooo!!!! Lovely!!!! My pic did not come out very well. I asked the girl to zoom in, but she didn't speak English so she had no idea what I was saying. Can't really see ours:






PostalMom said:


> The study that I am in allows me to be in it up to 3 X's. Provided they haven't finished the 2 year study. I'm in the first group. So although my fxd that 1 ivf is all I'll need. .. Is 4000 to be on the study which I s cheaper than FET. I think. It's 5000. Plus the 750 to have them frozen. And 35 a month to keep them. Is your FET cheaper? Maybe I'm wrong

We do our IVF overseas to cut down on cost. Over the course of a fresh cycle and two FET's, our average cost per cycle (including flights and housing) is about $5000, so not much different than your study costs. This is the price list for the clinic we use: https://www.iscare.cz/price_list.html .


I'll break it down in case this info might help anyone:


Fresh:

The cycle price for our fresh cycles (with basic options added in) starts at about $4,800. That price includes initial consult, pre-cycle testing (general physical/STD check/EKG), blood work for DH, all stimulation meds and any other meds I might need (steroids or what have you), all u/s appts, general anesthesia and ER, IVF, transfer, slow freeze, and any complications that arise. (Example: I had a large ovarian cyst that was preventing getting AF after provera and just wouldn't go away, so when I wanted to start IVF, so the $4,800 also covered ultrasound monitoring for a week to assess the cyst, a surgical cyst rupture, PIO to start AF, and all associated appts.) 

Our IVF cost ended up being $7,000 since we added vitrification freezing ($800), advanced monitoring ($400), extended incubation to blastocyst ($270), a couple other things I can't remember... :dohh:, as well as freezing/storage for two sperm samples for future use (so DH won't have to come back in the future if vacation time/money won't allow for it) ($800).

After flights and housing, our total ended up being $11,000. (That comes to $10,200 after you minus the sperm freezes since they're not really necessary.)

Future fresh cycles will only cost $8,000 since DH won't have to come out, we won't have sperm freezing costs, and we'll probably go with normal freezing instead of spending so much on vitrification. 


FET:

FET cycles are really cheap here. $750 for everything. So after plane ticket for me plus accommodations, FET, it's is only $2300 and I'm only here for a week. (It's $3600 if DH comes too.) Insurance covers my u/s back in the US when AF arrives at the beginning of the cycle. I just get that through my OB/Gyn. So yeah. Super easy.


Other meds:

Estrogen and progesterone support for the first trimester runs $190 for standard meds up to 12 weeks. Since I want to continue progesterone to 16 weeks for peace of mind, it ends up being $240. They give me all the meds when I get to Prague and I take them home with me. This is good because they are the same meds I use for the beginning of the FET cycle, so I have them on hand if I get a BFN and need to go into another HRT FET cycle and they replace them when I get to Prague as part of the FET cycle cost. I also use the same progesterone to induce AF since I don't O on my own anymore, so if I take time off I can use that to start up a new cycle. 


Anyway! So $10,200 IVF + $2,300 FET + $2,300 FET = $14,800 including flights and lodging.


----------



## PostalMom

Plex said:


> ababy4us said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today Buny!!!
> 
> 
> Plex, how are you? Have you tested?
> 
> :D im good ta, damn nervous about this cycle not working. I tested this am and got a neg so the trigger shots outta my system. Only question now is whether i continue testing or wait till my otd...........oooo the dilemma :haha: xxClick to expand...

I will be the worst poas addict. Lol. How many days till your trigger was gone?


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, I'm feeling bfp 's for us both. Your pics seem more like finger prints. Lol. Sorry that's all they gave you. I have pics that I took of my follicles too. I even took a video of them looking around in there. I'll post more pics


----------



## PostalMom

Some of my follicles, and me at the beginning of my journey, so exci t ed because I had just got my BCP. Lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-02-01-15-52-19.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









Screenshot_2014-02-01-15-52-01.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9









20131212_111214.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PostalMom

Plex said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I am so HAPPY!!!! I finally got my call. . Here's my results... out of 12 follicles, I got 10 eggs, 9 were mature and had ICSI. Of the 9 I had 6 that fertilized! !!! Woohoooooooooooo!!!! I go in at 8 am on saturday to get 2 put in me!! 6!!!!!! 6!!!!!! I started crying happy tears. Thank you thank you thank you! !!! :happydance:
> 
> Just saw this hun - AMAZING!!!!! so pleased for you :happydance: how are you feeling after the collection then transfer - achey? xxClick to expand...

I was crampy and had some magical gas machine on high speed in my tummy that caused me the most pain. Day 2 was a bit better but the 3rd day it was almost gone. I never spotted or anything. Today day of transfer woohoo!!!!!!!:happydance: I feel fine. Couple small cramps but nothing really to speak of.


----------



## bunyhuny

Now I wish I had thought to take pics of all my follicles. Very cool idea. :thumbup:


----------



## PostalMom

bunyhuny said:


> Now I wish I had thought to take pics of all my follicles. Very cool idea. :thumbup:

I figured if this works the one day I can say. .. And this is you when you were just a follicle and this is you when you were only 8 cells. Lol


----------



## PostalMom

So.. my trigger must be gone or close to gone. Now the poas ocd will really kick in.


----------



## Plex

Postal - my trigger was gone by 8dp2dt xx

I'm now 10d2dt and still getting negatives had a small amount of spotting today. Hope I'm not out but Im not super confident anymore


----------



## cntrygrl

I got my :bfp: Just waiting on bloodwork Wednesday to see what my numbers are. Hoping this one is a sticky little bean!


----------



## PostalMom

cntrygrl said:


> I got my :bfp: Just waiting on bloodwork Wednesday to see what my numbers are. Hoping this one is a sticky little bean!

YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHooooooooooooooo!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mizuno

Plex said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I may be waaay too late to join here (I see you've been going since Aug '13), but I could use a bit of support during my FET this month :) It will be my second ET after my first IVF cycle. I'm feeling pretty down and pessimistic about the whole thing and I hope that your positive experiences and your collective strength will help lift up my spirits :) I look forward to getting to know your stories as I make my way through your older posts :)
> 
> :hi: heya hun - welcome to the thread!! Good luck with reading through the posts, theres a LOT to trawl through lol How many frosties do you have and do you have a date to start the FET process? xxClick to expand...

Hi Plex, congrats on being PUPO!:happydance:
I have 3 more frosties left and I hope to transfer 2 this time (last 2 times I chickened out and transferred only 1 :)). I'm currently taking estrace and just trying to relax and not worry too much. I'm going in on Friday for my D13 scan and if all is well, I'll start progesterone. I have endo lining issues so I'm really nervous about the scan - I had one transfer cancelled due to thin lining already :( Trying to stay positive though.


----------



## mizuno

PostalMom said:


> My 2 embies! ! And them inside me.. The pic shows my full bladder top dark area, bottom right is my uterus and the white line is the fluid my embies are in.

Congrats on being PUPO postal!
I love your pics! My last transfer I asked for the pic of the embryo inside me and was so excited to think that this is my baby's first picture, I got a little teary-eyed :) Unfortunately it didn't work, but still it gave me something to look at and keep me going every day during my 2WW. It felt more real that way I guess :) Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## PostalMom

:cry:I'm trying so hard to be strong and not be stressed out. I have an appointment with the vet today to put my 12 year old dog down. It's time. As I've said before. My oldest daughter is 16 and my twins are 14. We got Wendy when the twins were just 2. So this is thier childhood dog. So sad.


----------



## Plex

cntrygrl said:


> I got my :bfp: Just waiting on bloodwork Wednesday to see what my numbers are. Hoping this one is a sticky little bean!

:Wohoo: congrats hun!!!! I'm wishing u all the best!! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

PostalMom-- So sorry about your dog. It's so hard when they've been part of your family for so long. :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*cntrygrl* OMG! Congratulations!!!! Waiting to hear your numbers!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Plex, PostalMom, Bunyhuny* waiting on your Beta tests! I hope its BFPs all round!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
(My apologies if I'm missing anyone else in their TWW, I get busy with work and suddenly I've lost pages and pages on the thread and it gets overwhelming to go through sometimes...)

Anybody feeling any symptoms yet? 
(Again apologies if I missed the answer already on the thread!)

*PostalMom* I'm so sorry about Wendy. That's gotta be rough for the kids too. Hugs! :hugs:

*AFM* - Appointment with Dr. Palter scheduled for tomorrow. TOMORROW! DH was thinking about cancelling yet again, because we had tons of snow here and driving there could be tricky with the ice tomorrow. I don't care though! We're going. I cannot muster the patience to wait another month until its time for another appointment. 

The video on his site has him talking, saying that in most cases its NOT unexplained, so I am very very very hopeful that he will figure this out for us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ababy4us

Megan- I have heard that unexplained really doesn't truly exist and if so its a much much smaller percentage so heres hoping that the Dr. has some answers for you! Good luck!


----------



## Plex

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=228544 I cant upload a picture of my test but if you follow this link you can have a look. Please PLEASE tell me what you think - i have SERIOUS line eye :dohh: xxx


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations *Cntrgrl*!
So excited for you *Plex*, *Bunny* and *Postal*! I am praying for you ...
*Plex* I think there is a line! I believe any line that can be photographed exists.
*Megan* you are determined but you are right, if I were you I would go in no matter what!
Hi *Mizuno* I am on FET now - when is your transfer?


----------



## Luciola

*AFM* -
I went in for Day 12 u/s today and RE said my follicles were growing pretty slow! Weird this is the first time happening to me (probably they "know" we were not going to "use" them so they get discouraged?). The 2 leading ones were only 11.5mm, and 11.6mm. My RE said that he would "take over" the cycle, and make the FET a _controlled_ one, which means he will prepare the lining for implantation by giving me progesterone when it is ready. Apparently the lining is the only crucial factor in FET (not ovulation). So I will go in again in 3 days on Day 15, check the lining and get progesterone. My transfer is scheduled on the 12th now!!

I try to follow RE's instruction without googling too much


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats cntrgrl!!!!!
Postal sorry bout your dog; saying goodbye to a family member of so many yrs must be hard for everyone :/
Yay Megan for consult day!!!!
Plex I think I see a line; do you have any other tests?
Luciola your transfer date is right after mine....mine is 2/11


----------



## mizuno

Plex - I see a line! Yay!!!! No such thing as being a little bit pregnant, so I'd say you are very pregnant! Fingers crossed for a nice high beta!:happydance:

countrygirl - (very late) congrats!!!! :happydance:

Postal - so sorry about your dog :( Stay strong! :hugs:

Luciola - my doc never checks for follicle growth (just to make sure there are no cysts) in a FET. I'm on estrace, so I think that prevents the follicles from growing anyway. I'm not sure when my transfer will be, but I'm hoping for the end of next week (assuming my lining behaves).


----------



## cntrygrl

Plex-- I definitely see a line!

C'mon October babies!


----------



## PostalMom

Plex said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=228544 I cant upload a picture of my test but if you follow this link you can have a look. Please PLEASE tell me what you think - i have SERIOUS line eye :dohh: xxx

I SEE IT!!! I SEE IT!!!!:wohoo: I can see it and my eyes are swollen from crying so much yesterday. We took the kids well teens lol out to dinner and got them laughing. My nose wouldn't stop running. I realized at bed time, that cold I've been hiding from... got me. I have been hiding from this cold that the kids brought home 2 weeks ago. It's gone through the whole family. I even slept on the couch from the last 4 nights and finally back to my bed last night. So here I am.. still stuck in bed feeling not so great. I did have some somewhat sharp pains twinges 3 times in a row yesterday on the way to the restaurant. I'm hoping that was the start of implantation. Fxd.


----------



## MeganScott

Plex that looks like a faint BFP!!!!! OMG!! It really does!! When is your Beta?


----------



## sunshine1217

Sorry we've been out of town but looks like there's been so much action here! I love coming back to good news.
:thumbup:


Cntrygrl, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

Plex, OMG, I see a line! what dpo are you right now? :dust:

PostalMom, Good luck on PUPO. FX'd both stick!

Megan, Have a great apptmt, let us know how it goes asap.:hugs:

Luciola, there's still time. This is a game where needing time is not really a bad thing, as long as end result is the same. :dust:

AFM, I have an OB apptmt tomorrow, I hope my clot has gone away and my placenta has moved. FX'd...


----------



## ababy4us

Plex!!! I see it!! I say BFP!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Megan how did your consult go???


----------



## PostalMom

Maybe I'll get lucky and this runny nose, sneezing cold is really early signs. Lol. This 2ww is torture! !!


----------



## PostalMom

Megan. . Your appointment. . How'd it go? !
Plex.. are you jumping for joy and screaming from the roof top? Lol. How awesome if we all get or bfp together. 
Country girl. . Woohoo. Plex bunny and I are all chasing you! Lol.


----------



## Plex

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=228964

OMFG i got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: lololol please stick little bean


----------



## Plex

I will catch up on all the posts later today - just HAD to sneak on to let u girls know!! Youve all been a fab support to me during all this, love u all! xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex massive congrats!!!! Def no squinter with those words!!!!!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Plex!!!!!!!!!!
I just stopped by to see how everyone was doing (even tho' most of you have no idea who I am, but I started this journey a while ago) and saw your news!
Massive congratulations!!!! You deserve this!!!!! Beyond thrilled for you :hugs: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Plex!!!!!!!!!!
> I just stopped by to see how everyone was doing (even tho' most of you have no idea who I am, but I started this journey a while ago) and saw your news!
> Massive congratulations!!!! You deserve this!!!!! Beyond thrilled for you :hugs: :happydance: :cloud9:

I couldn't have said this better, so I'm going to copy Chickadeedee. ;)

Congrats to Plex and the other ladies with recent BFPs!! Good luck to those of you who are still in the TWW or mid-cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Luciola

Plex said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=228964
> 
> OMFG i got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: lololol please stick little bean

I wanna say omFg too! You can't imagine how happy I am for you:kiss:


----------



## cntrygrl

PostalMom said:


> Maybe I'll get lucky and this runny nose, sneezing cold is really early signs. Lol. This 2ww is torture! !!

That is what I am just getting over! I'm going with it's a sure sign!


----------



## PostalMom

OK ladies. Poas addiction strikes again. Top stick fmu. Definitely neg. Bottom stick 5 hours later... Do you see it too? Very faint. Looks like last day that I had seen my trigger. Going craxy.. opinions please! !!! Lmao


----------



## cntrygrl

Postal-- Where are the tests?


----------



## cntrygrl

My beta numbers were 240.08 and progesterone was above 40


----------



## PostalMom

Helps If you hit upload .lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-05 10.42.50.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11









20140205_104048.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sunshine1217

Woohoo!!!! Plex, that's fabulous news!!!! Pray for your sticky bean!

Postal, can't see the tests


----------



## cntrygrl

I see a faint line in the making of getting darker. :thumbup: Lol There's going to be a bunch of us all due within days of each other! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

I knew I wasn't too crazy. Crazy yes, but not too crazy. So hard to get a picture of.


----------



## cntrygrl

I know and the lines always look so much darker in person than what they appear in the pics.


----------



## PostalMom

I don't know much about betas but I'm pretty sure those numbers sound good.


----------



## PostalMom

Anyone taking the crinone 8%. Yucky stuff.


----------



## cntrygrl

PostalMom--It is yucky stuff. They told me to keep on using it.


----------



## PostalMom

cntrygrl said:


> PostalMom--It is yucky stuff. They told me to keep on using it.

Tmi...lol
But... Did you get worried when chunks fell out? I read some people were "scooping" it out every few days. Any thoughts on that? I was wondering because some fell out about 2 hours later when I had a BM this morning.


----------



## cntrygrl

Yeah I have the same thing. DH and I did the deed the other night I had to grab a towel for him and I. It's annoying, but if it keeps this little guy/girl nice and sticky in there I'll deal with it.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Postal, I did the the "scoop out" everyday in the shower when I was on crinone. My progesterone was checked with my betas, and my doctor determined my levels were still too low. I ended up changing to PIO shots. I'm praying for your BFP!!

Congrats cntrygrl!


----------



## bettybee1

plex---- congrats babe happy for !!!!!!!!!!!! wahoooo was going too post on screnas thread but dint wana after i saw zoies bad news ! xxxxxx


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:


> Helps If you hit upload .lol


I can see a line and its PINK! :happydance: how often have you been poas? Im still poas :dohh:i must be crazy lol Cant wait to see the progression with your tests :D xx


----------



## Plex

OMG congratulations Betty!! I see a little blue baby that storks carrying on ur siggy :D - bet ur thrilled - one of each :happydance: xx


----------



## Plex

Massive thank you to everyone whos said congrats to me :D Think im in shock - cant believe how many of us will be due around the same time if all goes according to plan! xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> Helps If you hit upload .lol
> 
> 
> I can see a line and its PINK! :happydance: how often have you been poas? Im still poas :dohh:i must be crazy lol Cant wait to see the progression with your tests :D xxClick to expand...

I poas at 530 am with my " super sensitive 10 I.u. test" negative. Which Btw when I was testing out my trigger there was no difference between the 10 and 20 in sensitivity. I went back to bed and tested at 930 am and it was bfn at first and mine take a while to show a bfp. So I sat it on the counter and came back like a hour later and that was it. I kept thinking it was a evap line but I thought it looked pink purple too . I tested 2 hours later because my mom called insisting I test again. I told her it wasn't concentrated enough. Bfn. So I'm gonna test again in the morning. I have 16 tests left. So I can still be the addict that I love being. Lol


----------



## Plex

:haha: made me think that ur mums an enabler, wispering for you to test again :D good on her - everyone i know tries to put me off which just frustrates me! 

I know what you mean about the sensitive tests mine were 10iu and if i let them dry if it was neg it was STARK white no evap, nothing at all. 

It looks and sounds promising - im dead excited for you!!! Ill be doing my other digital test tomorrow am just to make sure as i dont quite believe the result - like i was imagining it or something. 

U having any more twinges? Im feeling super bloated twingy and on/off achey boobs but not all the time, kinda on and off - hope thats normal????? Im trying not to get paranoid :dohh: xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex. My mom's more like a pusher. Lol. I'm still having minor cramping here and there. Yesterday had 2 very sharp jabs in my uterine area. Made me grab my tummy and cuss. Still have a dull ache I my left ovary area. Almost like a pulled muscle. My breasts... omg. Sore and nips are super sore and sensitive. Did I mention lower back ache. Same spot left ovary area just on my back. Had some really weird dreams last night. Oh and my cold I came down with suddenly, is gone. Just a sneeze here and there. But it went away very fast.


----------



## flagirlie7

Congrats to all the lucky ladies!!!

Crinone is yuck yuck. But hey, anything to keep them in there right? I started taking it right after my retrieval in mid-November and guess what? Just finished. My doc wanted me to get off it at 10 weeks, but I had an ample supply, so did after that just like every two days and then every three. I did scoop it out every few days, no biggie. Also, I believe it works within half hour, so anything that comes out (especially in hard form) after that, is just leftovers...


----------



## sunshine1217

PostalMom said:


> Helps If you hit upload .lol

LOL, I must have posted at the same time as you! I see the pink!!!

woohoo!!! another BFP, keep it coming!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats to all the BFP's! Woohoo! :happydance: 

Still a BFN here at 5dp5dt. Hoping tomorrow brings a BFP. Not feeling like this will be the cycle though. With my m/c, I had implantation cramps for days and all sorts of symptoms. This time, nothing. I'm hoping it's just because this time around is a frozen cycle, so less hormones overall. DH and I are trying to move things around to figure out how to pay for a fresh cycle if this cycle is a bust. We'll have to max out the credit cards, but we should be able to do it. No way our tax return will come through in time. 

In other news, my heart issues are getting worse. (I get PVC's.) Had an ppt with my cardiologist yesterday and he sounded concerned. Before now, the PVC's were chalked up to stress, but with them getting a lot worse, my doc has finally decided to run tests to see if there could be something more serious wrong. I did a Holter monitor last night, an echo today, and had a bunch of blood drawn. The blood results all came back perfect- which either means there is something wrong with my heart (not related to electrolytes or thyroid) or I'm just really, really stressed out. I'm hoping it's just stress. Not sure what I would do with heart disease on top of IF. :sob:


----------



## PostalMom

Aw bunny. Cheer up babe. I have heart palpations. My DR had me all kinds of worried about it. My heart has stopped a couple times out of the blue and I just wack my chest and it corrects the rythm. It sucks but it's usually stress, caffeine, sugar or exhaustion. 
We are still too early on to even think negative thoughts. I still think my line earlier was a evap line. I've Driven myself nuts today. But that won't stop me from poas. Lol. Your one day ahead of me. Did you test out your trigger? I don't know if you even get one with a frozen cycle. Any who. Chin up babe. Don't get stressed. I have 2 more days off before I return to the post office. Ugh. I wish we could afford me to not work there. I'd rather be ringing up groceries or answering phones but they don't pay enough lol


----------



## MeganScott

Hello Ladies,

I finally had my appointment with Dr. Palter yesterday. The drive there and back was horrid, and we were stuck on the way to the GW bridge into NJ for over 2 hours! What should have been a 1.5 hour drive, turned into 4 hrs 20 mins just getting home from the appointment.

After reviewing all my lab reports, here's what he had to say:
1) He believes the rate of "Unexplained" is pretty low. Sometimes they're hard to diagnose, but there is almost always a contributing factor. He believes that the factors that could be responsibile in our case are:
a) Structural issue at opening of the cervix - the bump that causes a difficult and painful transfer, if it is extreme, it could be corrected through surgery to simplify transfer.
b) Poor egg quality - the high doses of medication I was on, suggest that even though I had a good number of eggs, it took the maximum dose of meds to achieve that. It could indicate poor egg quality.
c) Lower than normal sperm count - DH's sperm count is also lower than normal range. That could indicate abnormalities in sperm.
d) Chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos themselves - The embies were not tested for genetic abnormalities. That could have been a contributing factor.
e) Fluid in the fallopian tubes - When he did a routine ultrasound, he noticed fluid around the ovaries. He wants to do a an HSG to check if that fluid is inside the tubes or around them. If its inside the tubes, he believes that itself is a 75% implantation failure without any of the other issues adding to the complication.

He recommended that we go through extensive bloodwork for genetic conditions (he already drew blood for that) and the HSG (to determine where the fluid is) and SHG to test the ease of transfer. He also felt that a different protocol would be helpful in preparing the lining for transfer.

If all other tests are normal, he wants us to do PGS before embryo transfer so that only the normal ones are put back in. If I have all bad eggs, we would have to consider donor eggs.

He is of the opinion that Autoimmune conditions have been conclusively proven to NOT affect implantation, that they are only known to have a small impact on miscarriages. Furthermore, on the HCG infusion, he believes that it has worked for some people, but its results are highly inconclusive. I know HCG infusion worked for Sunshine, but he doesn't have much faith in that assisting implantation.

Sorry to have written a long essay, but I thought I ought to share what we learnt, especially cos' I raved and ranted for all these weeks, Lol. And it will help to have your inputs on it as well.

We are going ahead with the diagnostic tests, and we will determine how to go ahead... Whether we do a fresh cycle or use the remaining three frosties, will be determined from the results of all the preliminary testing. From the looks of it, we will probably be going for a cycle (fresh or FET) in April!


----------



## PostalMom

Megan. I read some where that you could get your tubes blocked so that the fluid isn't an issue. Not that that helps. I liked your essay. Very informative. But I just want to give you a big hug. Fxd for you.


----------



## Plex

We'll after my initial joy yesterday I tested this am and got a negative. Crushed beyond words.... Took the test apartas it's a digital and it read darker than yesterday? Confused doesnt quite cover it. Hubby going to get some more tests for me today. 

I'll upload the link to my picture later when I get up - it's 5am here. Xx


----------



## Luciola

Plex Hun if it read darker no way it turned negative from a positive? My finger crossed for you ...


----------



## Plex

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images77810

Thats the line to my not pregnant digital :(

Just took a line test and the test line is quite light but there. Honestly think its a chemical - really not looking forward to going to the clinic 2moro for the test :nope: :cry: xx


----------



## PostalMom

Plex I clicked on it but there was no pic there. Don't get down yet babe. It's not over. I tested again this morning and bfn. I did find a chart for 3dt. Makes me want to wait until Sunday to test. Although I know myself, and I'll probably keep doing fmu anyway. Lol


----------



## PostalMom

Ladies, this chart is for 3 day transfers. Thought this would help for those who haven't seen it.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-02-05-22-55-48.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PostalMom

https://macandpccache.blogspot.com/2011/03/is-it-only-1dp3dt.html?m=1

This where I found it. Just in case you can't see it. I just screen shot it before.


----------



## Plex

Thing is I got my positive yesterday and used the same brand today with fmu and got neg - will b surprised if it's positive 2moro. I'm 13dp2dt today :(

Thanks for the link I'm gonna have a look mow xxx


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex, PostalMom, Bunyhuny*... I'm praying for all of you wonderful ladies!

I strongly believe in the Beta test being the *only* way to figure this out for sure, and I'm actually against POAS (Ask *Sunshine*, :winkwink: I nagged her against it so much Lol) because it gives you too many false positives/negatives and just increases your stress levels unnecessarily. 

Stay positive and hang in there, dearies. We'll know for sure on Beta day!

Good luck :thumbup: and hugs to you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Meghan-- Glad the doctor wants to do testing to figure out what is going on. FXed that it's easily fixable and you'll be starting your cycle in April.

Plex-- Don't give up hope yet. There are many reasons for tests doing weird things. I tried to use the last clear blue digital I had from the last pregnancy and I got the stupid little book thing. :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Unfortunately they only do dip stick tests at my clinic so no beta for me. Unless a miracle occurs im out :cry: im gunna do some last minute googling :dohh: xx


----------



## bunyhuny

I also only get dipsticks. So no beta here either. The hpt's I have are sensitive to 10 miu/ml. On official test date, my job is to pick up three different brands of hpt. If they're all negative, I call the clinic to plan next cycle. 

Anyway, 6dp5dt and still BFN. Last cycle I got my bfp on 7dp5dt, so here's hoping tomorrow is my lucky day. 

Plex, hun, it's possible to get a positive then negative on digis and still be pregnant. I've heard digis aren't actually as reliable as regular tests. If you're getting a second line and it's darker, that's what matters. I say ditch the digis for now. They're so pricey anyway.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies, i thought id share with you my problem. Also to make you laugh. I wrote this this morning. :dohh:

How I became a POAS addict.
It all started with Google. I had questions, google had the answers. So I found a great website that I could talk to other really nice ladies and share stories ask questions, which brought me to more questions. Like what is. an IC? Ahhh. Internet cheapies. This is how I learned about cheap pregnancy test. These tests are so cheap that you can pee on a stick every hour of the day and still not go broke. When I was trying to get pregnant, I learned that there are pregnancy tests, and ovulation prediction tests that I can pick up dirt dirt cheap. So I did. My first set I ordered contains 60 opks , and 40 pregnancy test. I believe I spent about $40 including shipping. This is when my pee on a stick addiction kicked in. Two years later I stopped. I found out that I could not get pregnant on my own. Almost a year later at the end of my ivf cycle, now I find myself with a stash of about 40 pregnancy test under my bathroom counter. Now I'm peeing on a stick everyday. This can be a relief but more than likely it will drive you insane. But with as cheap as the sticks are I can't seem to help myself. It is an addiction. A sad sad addiction. The happiest time was when I thought I saw a line but, now I believe it wasn't even a line, it was an evaporation line. I know I'm testing way too early. However, in my mind I can't help but want to know that the first moment when I'm pregnant. Knowing as soon as possible in my mind, is the best thing for me. Even though secretly I know that if I could resist taking that stupid test and occupy my mind with better things, more productive things, I wouldn't drive myself quite as insane. So if your thinking of peeing on a stick early, I'm not the one to ask because although I know that it's not the best thing for me to do. It's a compulsive thing that I can't seem to help now. I know that the little voice in my head says, I wish I never would have looked that up and found out how cheap they are. But I know myself and there's no way that would have happened. I would look it up, I did look it up, and I am an addict. I keep telling myself every morning I think I'll wait till Sunday. But it's like a ticking in my head, whispering go pee on a stick, go pee on a stick. Its okay you have plenty. No one will know. I know it's going to say negative. What if it doesn't. What if today is the day.! I have to know. What's the harm. No no no wait till Sunday. But. I do have to pee. But I should wait. Okay I'm going to the bathroom. I'm not going to get my pee cup out. I'm not going to do it. Then as I pull my panties down, and I'm about to start peeing, my compulsion takes over. I reached over and grab my pee Cup and shove it underneath me. Then I look at my cup of urine. Examine the color thinking is it concentrated enough? I wonder if this is the day? No no no no I should just dump this out. But I've already peed in the cup!. What the hell, let's do it. So I pull out my million dip sticks. And I start to soak the tip making sure I don't put it past the max line and start counting. I lay it on the counter eagerly watching the dye move up the stick. I see it pass the test and move into the control area. Big sigh. Well maybe if I wait a few minutes I'll get a line. So I wait. And I wait. And then I decide well lets go make some breakfast. I'll come back and look later. Then about 20 minutes later I realize it's been a while and I run back to my bathroom to look at my test again. I hold it under the light. Nothing. I hold it up to the light. I turn its side to side looking at every angle. Nothing. I hold it by the bathroom window to get natural sunlight. Ohh is that a line? What is that ? Could it be? Oh my gosh! I see it!! Is it? IS IT? No its not. It's an evaporation line , damn. Well tomorrow I'm definitely waiting until Sunday. Lol


----------



## MeganScott

Oh dear lord... they just rely on POAS tests? No blood tests? :dohh:

I'm so sorry! You honeys don't really have a choice. :hugs:

And *PostalMom*, I do understand the temptation. I smiled at what you wrote, but I completely identify with that feeling too.


----------



## cntrygrl

I had bought IC's as well. Lol was through those before the first year of TTC. I then went to dollar store brand. I actually like those much better than the IC's.


----------



## bunyhuny

My IVF clinic is overseas and my local OB/Gyn clinic refuses to cooperate with testing. So yeah, no choice. If I do get a bfp, they'll (maybe) do a beta test when I go in for an u/s, but they won't do any testing otherwise. We're probably moving soon, otherwise I'd try to find another OB/Gyn, but it's about a month wait time to get an intake with a new clinic around here.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi guys, Megan has a great point though I was silly enough to do it to myself over and over again. I went through massive pain prior to my beta at 8dp5dt. I cried till my eyes were red and swollen. I made my husband sad. My parents thought I was crazy. And despite all that, I kept taking those tests....even after my scans at 6 and 7 weeks, I still took a couple tests that were negative (or barely positive). Yes we are crazy beings, me in particular. Don't let this get you down. My beta was only 25 at 8dp5dt so I hope that gives you guys some hope.

I will be praying for you guys going through the 2ww right now.


----------



## Plex

Hubbies still positive about it all, I just want to b prepared for bad news if that's what it is as I'm going in by myself and don't wanna make a fool of myself at the clinic - think I'll b blubbing like a baby no matter what the result lol xx


----------



## MishC

Hey Plex - I've been looking for a the=read with you in it. I was wondering if the IVF worked? I really hope it did. x


----------



## Plex

Heya mish - I've had a chemical pregnancy. My otd is 2moro and I go in for them to test my wee lol thanks for asking. How u getting on? :) xx


----------



## MishC

Aww no I really hoped it had worked. What's otd tests?

I've only just started my buserelin injections (Sunday) and i'm on this for 18 days before starting stimulation. I've got a long way to go yet.


----------



## mizuno

Plex, postal - there;s still hope! I hope you get your BFPs on your test day! 

bunny - that's really weird that you can't get a proper beta. But in the end, if you are pregnant, it will show no matter what test you take. Fingers crossed for you!

Megan - don't be discouraged by all the tests. each one will give you some info to go on and adjust the next cycle. I am classified as "unexplained", though there really is no such thing - they just don't know what's wrong. I find it very frustrating and every time I have a new test I hope it comes back showing something is wrong - then at least there will be something they can try to fix. As it is now, it's just frustrating.

AFM - My lining is looking good and my transfer is set for Feb 12! Ahhh! So excited and freaked out! We are transferring 2 frosties this time and I am so scared I'll end up with twins... Though I guess I should be more scared of ending up with nothing :)


----------



## Plex

Good luck hun!!! Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

mizuno- Congrats on getting your transfer date set! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno. Oh that's so great that you have a date and it's right around the corner! ! 
I know I'm testing early so I expect to see a bfn. Over all I'm feeling confident. I only had a couple cramps today. I guess that's OK. I'm 5dp3dt. So easy to early to even think negative thoughts. 

Plex, I have been reading about a lot of women who have negatives up to 16 days past transfer. Maybe that's why my office isn't having me come in until the 16th. My transfer was on the first. Fxd.


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, what is your official test date?


----------



## MeganScott

*PostalMom*, cramps 5dp3dt is actually very encouraging! Yay! I'm getting all excited for you! And I'm so GLAD you're positive and confident, that helps too! Feb 16th, come on already! :thumbup:

*Plex* hon, so how does it work exactly? Do they test your blood only if POAS comes positive? Or is it so that they don't do a blood pregnancy test at all? 

You know, tomorrow is my birthday. And I'm praying and asking for your BFP to be god's gift to me tomorrow. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I hope he agrees. Good luck with your test tomorrow hon, I hope hope hope its not a chemical!

*AFM* - I have a job interview 9am tomorrow (Job hunt still on, Lol)

Day 21 bloodwork scheduled for me and DH on Feb 12th, our first battery of tests to be done for diagnosis. Ah, its so silly, I know, but wouldn't it be a perfect miracle to conceive naturally while we're doing all these tests? I know it can't happen though, we've realised that with my cycle being abnormally short, just 23 days in all, I tend to ovulate before the egg has fully matured. ART is seeming to be our only hope. Oh well.


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> Bunny, what is your official test date?

RE said official date is 14dpt (next Friday) because that's the clinic policy, but to go ahead and start planning my trip back out to Prague if I still have a BFN on 10dpt (so Monday). If that's the case, I'll fly back to Prague next weekend. Once there, I'll stop progesterone and go straight into a fresh cycle when AF arrives.

When is your official day?


----------



## bunyhuny

MeganScott - Good luck at your interview! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny. The 16th. Idk why. It's on a Sunday. But I'm just gonna be honest with my addiction. I'll poas every morning. Lol. I just don't have the restraint. 
Megan, happy birthday! !!:cake:
And I hope the job hunt goes well! !


----------



## PostalMom

Oh Btw my dog is now obsessed with me. She's a pit bull. When I got up to pee she stayed in the exact same place I left her. Lol
 



Attached Files:







20140206_212257.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









20140206_211631.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









20140206_213518.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Plex

Just about to get ready to head over to the clinic now, took a test with my fmu and got a stark stark negative :( branded test too. Think im past the worst of my downer (hopefully) glad i tested early at least it wont be a shock! Im going to ask about my other embie today to see what happened to it so theres the possibilty of a fet but im not going to hold my breath for that either. 

Ill update when i get back. 

Ill also read and reply to the posts later today and update the front page i think. Thank you so much for the goodwill messages, they mean a lot to me :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Happy Birthday Megan!!!! :hugs: Well you wishes did me some good :hugs: I have had a chemical, BUT I HAVE 1 FROSTIE!!!!! :cold: Im still in shock :haha: Although its bad news about the :bfn: i have something to look forward to and thats made me feel happier :happydance: Im just about to dash out again, need to get myself a treat of some sort lol will be online again later xxx


----------



## PostalMom

:hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:Oh plex. I'm so sorry.


----------



## PostalMom

I got 2 tests with a faint line this morning! ! Ahhhhhh. I wanted to make sure so I took the same test again both fmu.this is the 10iu tests. They have never left a line behind. Just stark white when neg. Tell me what you think. I'll keep trying to put pics of both but it keeps saying file to large.
 



Attached Files:







20140207_072000.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PostalMom

I definitely see lines on both. I don't even have to squint. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1391777572452.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, did you poas today?


----------



## MeganScott

*Plex* I'm so sorry about the chemical!!!! I had hoped this cycle to be the one for you! :hugs:

I'm glad you have the frostie... At least some reassuring news!

*PostalMom* I see both the lines clearly too! Wow, that's awesome. Oh why is Feb 16 so far away!!!!!! :happydance:

I came on for a quick note, will head back to read up later, phone interview on in... ummm.. 12 minutes from now, Lol.


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:



> I got 2 tests with a faint line this morning! ! Ahhhhhh. I wanted to make sure so I took the same test again both fmu.this is the 10iu tests. They have never left a line behind. Just stark white when neg. Tell me what you think. I'll keep trying to put pics of both but it keeps saying file to large.


I see a LINE!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Keep those pictures coming! Its awesome to see positive news, stick little bean stick!! xx


----------



## Plex

Megan - ooo good luck with the interview chick! Keeping my fingers crossed for u :hugs: xx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm sorry to hear about the chemical Plex <3 xoxo


----------



## cntrygrl

Megan-- Happy Birthday! It's my mum's birthday too.
Plex-- So sorry about the chemical :hugs:
PostalMom-- Your pitbull looks exactly like one that I had. Her name was Corona. I definitely see your lines. Good Luck!


----------



## Plex

Thanks Prayin :hugs: - just seen ur siggy and want to send you a massive hug back :hugs: Whats your next step? Im hoping to have a FET april/may/june time xx


----------



## Plex

Cntrygrl - Thanks hun :hugs: how u getting on? U getting any symptoms yet? xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex sorry bout the chemical :/


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Plex said:


> Thanks Prayin :hugs: - just seen ur siggy and want to send you a massive hug back :hugs: Whats your next step? Im hoping to have a FET april/may/june time xx

Thank you Plex :hugs: 

Not sure what my next step will be. Had the D&C on Monday and now I have to wait until my levels are back down to 0. From there I guess I can begin my FET schedule.


----------



## PostalMom

First response early test... afternoon urine. I'm so freaking happy!!!:yipee::wohoo::loopy:
 



Attached Files:







20140207_162003.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## PostalMom

Omg. I have been waiting all day to hear from all of you and was thinking. . No one's here today! ! I don't know why it wasn't loading right all day. But I took the frer and posted it and it finally loaded with all the new stuff. I was bummed not to have any one to share the news with. I can't believe it. I don't want to put the 3 letters on here yet. Waiting until tomorrow . But I'm telling DH tonight. Asked him if we could go eat a cheap dinner some where. Said I just want to spend some time with him.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, PostalMom! :flow:

Well, BFN for me today at 12 "dpo". That comes along with 98% accuracy on my 10mIU/ml tests. Took a second brand just to be sure, and yep, BFN. Looks like I'll be flying to Prague next weekend for another fresh cycle. :dohh: I hate having to go out of the country for IVF. I wish I could afford to do it here. Hopefully next cycle is a BFP. I'm getting so tired of all this.

Sorry for the downer of a post. I'm just annoyed.

In good news, all my test results came in at my cardiologist today. Besides my ectopic beats, everything else is "perfect", so the ectopics are totally benign. Apparently, I just have a wonky heartbeat, and when I'm stressed out I get a bunch more weirdness than usual.


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny, sorry you didn't get yours today. But you never know. Give it a couple more days. I'm so glad your heart is fine. Sounds like the same thing as me. Every thing works fine, just gets out of rythm. Just hit your chest when it happens. Lol. It works.


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats PostalMom!!!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Cntrygrl. My pits name is.... Booger... lol. Cuz when we got her we were trying our names on the way home and my DH said you are a cute little booger. She got really excited. We tried other names. Even ones that sounded similar (made up). She only got excited for booger. So she was named. Lol. My lab is Bailey who thought for the longest time it was baby. Lol. My dog that just passed was Wendy. Funny , I believe I felt implantation after I buried her on Monday. Maybe she whispered to a Angel for me.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats postal mom!!!!!!
Bunny sorry bout the bfn but glad cardiac is well.


----------



## sunshine1217

Plex, I'm so so sorry! Devastated for you. Glad you have a frosty though.:hugs:

PostalMom, YOu are pregnant!!! Congratulations!!!! maybe twins??


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone! I haven't been on here for a while, but I have been lurking and reading posts.

Plex- I am so sorry! 

Postalmom- Very exciting !!! Congrats

Meagan- Happy birthday! How did you feel about Dr. Palter? What is happening on day 21? 

AFM- Last time I posted was December. My last IVF was November and I have seen 2 other doctors since Dr. Palter and now I have to make a decision. I really liked Dr. Palter, he comes well recommended and he is really thorough, but because of insurance reasons I may go with Dr. Spandorffer at Cornell. His bedside manner was unlike anyone else. He's at Cornell and they use co-culture which is supposed to help with embryo quality. He did a sonogram on the spot and he was very optimistic. For the first time I didn't feel the doom and gloom. I am scheduled for a hysteroscopy on Wed. He is proposes a Short Lupron Protocol Anyone had a hysteroscopy? Cornell wants ob/gyn high risk clearance and endocrinologist clearance because of my glucose and mirrored Dr Palters concerns about the glucose. Pros: Cornell lab, reputable doctors, Dr. Spandorffer performs all sonos and handles all his cases, co-culture. Cons: travel

I also saw Dr. Toriello at SIRM. He was very nice. They use a more gentle approach with a lower dose protocol for better quality eggs. He did not propose a hysteroscopy, but proposed immunology tests and then going into the protocol. He wasn't concerned about my glucose. He also performs all his sonos. However, only their are only 3 doctors in his group and they don't have the recognition that others do. 

Dr. Palter is cutting edge. He's a scientist. Cons: He works alone and hasn't handled the volume like Cornell. 

So I don't know what to do. I am leaning towards Dr. Spandorffer. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## PostalMom

Sams fan . I've had 3 hsg ' s done. First one hurt like crazy because we found that both of my tubes were scarred shut. I took a prescription ibuprofen 800 mg before hand. The 2nd I took a vicodin and he didn't try to force the dye into my tubes so it was only a bit more uncomfortable that a pap. Both if those were with an xray. Bunch of frames per second. My 3rd was super easy. They did vaginal ultrasound and was by far the best. The 2nd 2 they just wanted to see my uterus. Hope this helps. Take something for the pain just in case. It can go either way.


----------



## Samsfan

Postalmom- I didn't know it was the same thing? Oh! I feel better. They are putting me under anesthesia for it. How did they correct your tubes?



PostalMom said:


> Sams fan . I've had 3 hsg ' s done. First one hurt like crazy because we found that both of my tubes were scarred shut. I took a prescription ibuprofen 800 mg before hand. The 2nd I took a vicodin and he didn't try to force the dye into my tubes so it was only a bit more uncomfortable that a pap. Both if those were with an xray. Bunch of frames per second. My 3rd was super easy. They did vaginal ultrasound and was by far the best. The 2nd 2 they just wanted to see my uterus. Hope this helps. Take something for the pain just in case. It can go either way.


----------



## Samsfan

Postalmom- Btw very excited for you? Was this your first IVF? 



PostalMom said:


> Sams fan . I've had 3 hsg ' s done. First one hurt like crazy because we found that both of my tubes were scarred shut. I took a prescription ibuprofen 800 mg before hand. The 2nd I took a vicodin and he didn't try to force the dye into my tubes so it was only a bit more uncomfortable that a pap. Both if those were with an xray. Bunch of frames per second. My 3rd was super easy. They did vaginal ultrasound and was by far the best. The 2nd 2 they just wanted to see my uterus. Hope this helps. Take something for the pain just in case. It can go either way.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Oh, *Plex*, I'm so sorry to hear you had a chemical! :( :hug: :hugs::hugs: I'm glad you got a frostie and are looking forward to your FET, though! Way to go for being glass half full, and definitely treat yourself after what you've been through! Sending you loads of prayers and well wishes!

*Postal*, congrats on getting a bfp and my prayers and welll wishes for a sticky bean and H&H 9 Mos! :flower::happydance: 

*Prayin*, sorry you had a m/c! :( :hug: :hugs::hugs: Will your clinic do any testing for immune issues or beta integrin issues, before your next FET?

*Bunny*, sorry to hear it's not looking good for this cycle! :( :hugs: Keeping you in my prayers. And glad your heart is okay!

*Sam*, I say go with your gut, at this point (since all the docs you listed have pros and cons). If Dr. Spandorffer has the most experience/volume and the other docs in his group are comparable, I lean towards going with him, myself. Maybe see if you can get him to be as thorough as Dr. Palter. (My hysteroscopy was done under anesthesia when I had my lap, so I have no idea what it's like having it awake.) Continuing to keep you in my prayers and send well wishes for your journey.


----------



## PostalMom

Sams fan. Yes this was my first ivf. My tubes are scarred shut because I had a tubal ligation when I was 21 and had a reversal when I was 33. 2nd marriage and desperately want to give the love of my life a child.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. This mornings test's are very noticeable. I even had 2 little tiny dots of blood this morning. I had the same with my first pregnancy. Yeah!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::dance::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







20140208_063711.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cntrygrl

Sam-- I believe hysteroscopy is when they go in with a camera to view the inside of your uterus. I have had two of these done. They normally put you under for a hysteroscopy where as they don't with the HSG's. Lol I've had two HSG's as well. After the hysteroscopy I was just sleepy from the anesthesia. You should find out which one you are having done because they are two different procedures.


----------



## Luciola

Postal Congratulations!!!
Plex great that you have one snow baby! when are you doing your FET?
Bunny I am sorry about the slowly-showing-up BFP praying for you

Afm - transfer date fixed on Valentine's day <3


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, congrats, *Postal*! :dance::wohoo: Rise, HCG, rise!

FX'd and prayers for your transfer on Valentines day, *Luciola*! And what a romantic ET date! <3


----------



## PostalMom

So I hate to bring up the yucky conversation of crinone again. .. But I have yet to get an answer as much as I have searched. .. to "scoop" or not to scoop?. It builds up in me and v reminds me of condensed wet tissue or toilet paper. I'm afraid to scoop out although I've done it 2 so far. . I Don't Want to mess it up. On the other hand if I leave if be, how can the gel reach my walls to get absorbed. I left a message with my ivf coordinator but have yet to get a call back.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> So I hate to bring up the yucky conversation of crinone again. .. But I have yet to get an answer as much as I have searched. .. to "scoop" or not to scoop?. It builds up in me and v reminds me of condensed wet tissue or toilet paper. I'm afraid to scoop out although I've done it 2 so far. . I Don't Want to mess it up. On the other hand if I leave if be, how can the gel reach my walls to get absorbed. I left a message with my ivf coordinator but have yet to get a call back.

My doctor always told me to scoop it out in the shower, and then insert the next dose after your shower. I think I've read somewhere that it absorbs within the first 30 minutes or so (especially if you move around), so the stuff you are scooping out is just old residue. She also recommended that you don't push the applicator all the way in but rather just 1.5-2 inches. 

I hope you get your callback soon to put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola good luck on your valentines day transfer!!!!


----------



## Plex

PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. This mornings test's are very noticeable. I even had 2 little tiny dots of blood this morning. I had the same with my first pregnancy. Yeah!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::dance::yipee:


Thought id replied to this but cant see my post :hugs: 

Anyway, this is what i had put - 
EEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:xxxx


----------



## PostalMom

Where is every body? Hoping I'm not missing out. Lol.


----------



## bunyhuny

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. This morning was 10dp5dt. I took three different brands of ultra-sensitive tests as well as a regular FRER and CB test. All of them = BFN. Trying to get the funding together to head back out to Prague in a couple days. Pretty depressed about it all. Don't really want to have to live in Prague for another month and a half, but need to take advantage of the impending AF to start on the next fresh cycle. 

:cry:


----------



## mizuno

postal - Huge congrats!!!! so happy for you! Re crinone to scoop out or not to scoop out - I do it (with endometrin) almost every other day or when it feels really dry and "full" in there. I'm doing vaginal estrace and endometrin, 3xday both of those, so it gets really busy in there :)

Bunny - sorry about the BFNs. It sucks that you have to go overseas for IVF. It's tough enough doing it here where there are a lot of familiar distractions and support. I hope you get your BFP in the next cycle.

Plex - sorry about your chemical. My fresh cycle was an early chemical as well (BFP D8 PD5T, BFN D14 DPD5T), but I knew I tested way too early and didn't get too excited. It's great that you have a frostie. FET is much quicker and easier and I hope it works for you.


----------



## bunyhuny

Update: I booked our plane tickets and our apartment today (DH will be able to go thanks to the help of friends and family), talked to the doctor and scheduled our confirmation beta and intake consult for Friday and Saturday of this week, and got everything set up for where our dog will be staying and where we'll be storing the RV while we're out of town. We'll be staying through the end of March if we get our BFP (enough time to get an u/s around 6 weeks) or staying until mid-April if we get a BFN and have to go into another FET cycle- though we would not stay for an u/s after that transfer as we want to preserve visa days.

So yep. Flying out on Thursday. Crazy soon.


----------



## PostalMom

Oh bunny. I wish you all the best sweetheart.


----------



## SmallTownGal

So sorry you have to fly all the way back out to Prague, *bunny*! :(:hugs: Wishing you loads of luck and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## MeganScott

*bunyhuny* Good luck with your next cycle. I think you're very brave going there and dealing with this on your own. I will pray for you. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Luciola* good luck with your transfer! V-day love will bring good luck maybe? :thumbup:

*PostalMom* I'm sooo excited for you!! Waiting for official confirmation on the 16th! :happydance:

*Prayin4babies* I'm so sorry hon!! :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* I thought Dr. Palter was very nice. He advised us a battery of tests, tomorrow beginning with Day 21 bloodwork. He said he believes immunology is a non-factor for implantation failure, and only contributes marginally to miscarriage. He said, since I have never conceived, immunology was not the way to go.

According to Dr. Palter, perform a trial transfer to see exactly how tilted my uterus is, perform an HSG to see if there's fluid in the tubes (which is a 75% factor with implantation failure) and if both those come clear, we could go for a fresh cycle with PGS to make sure we had good quality embies. Okay, does PGS cost $5000-$7000 per attempt? AND it isn't covered by insurance?

I am willing to go down that path, except that he is WAY too far for us, and even with a remote monitoring set up, DH will have to take a few days off from work to get there for the HSG/SHG and he hates the thought of driving that far away unless we have no other alternative.

I am still considering other REs: we are yet to meet Dr. T on the 18th, and I am wondering if I should set up a meeting with Dr. Spandorfer too and then decide? 

And from what you wrote, Dr. Spandorfer seems like the best option for you, especially considering the Insurance.

About your HYSTEROSCOPY, I had two of those, but both were done under anaesthesia. I had a polyp in my uterus, which we had removed via a hysteroscopy the first time, and we repeated it after the first failed cycle to clean out the debris. I felt a bit of cramping but I don't recall it being particularly painful.


----------



## Luciola

Megan, I have done one hysteroscopy + Laparoscopy and I hated it so much. Since they would have to pump gas into your uterus, the gas goes everywhere in your body and I had a really bad shoulder pain and got really bloated. I was in bed for 4-5 days literally because I could only walk like a prawn!

I don't think I have done HSG though... Do you think a laparoscopy can detect fluid in tubes if there is any?


----------



## MeganScott

Luciola, I'm not sure if they can detect it by any other way. I've had one HSG last year when we started the whole TTC journey, but they were just looking for tubal blockage. They didn't look for fluid then, which is why Dr. Palter wants to repeat the HSG to see what's going on there now, a year later. 

I've had a hysteroscopy twice too, but that didn't detect it either. No laparoscopy done for me though.

I wonder, and I will ask them for sure. Will let you know what he said!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* I thought Dr. Palter was very nice. He advised us a battery of tests, tomorrow beginning with Day 21 bloodwork. He said he believes immunology is a non-factor for implantation failure, and only contributes marginally to miscarriage. He said, since I have never conceived, immunology was not the way to go.
> 
> According to Dr. Palter, perform a trial transfer to see exactly how tilted my uterus is, perform an HSG to see if there's fluid in the tubes (which is a 75% factor with implantation failure) and if both those come clear, we could go for a fresh cycle with PGS to make sure we had good quality embies. Okay, does PGS cost $5000-$7000 per attempt? AND it isn't covered by insurance?
> 
> I am willing to go down that path, except that he is WAY too far for us, and even with a remote monitoring set up, DH will have to take a few days off from work to get there for the HSG/SHG and he hates the thought of driving that far away unless we have no other alternative.
> 
> I am still considering other REs: we are yet to meet Dr. T on the 18th, and I am wondering if I should set up a meeting with Dr. Spandorfer too and then decide?
> 
> And from what you wrote, Dr. Spandorfer seems like the best option for you, especially considering the Insurance.
> 
> About your HYSTEROSCOPY, I had two of those, but both were done under anaesthesia. I had a polyp in my uterus, which we had removed via a hysteroscopy the first time, and we repeated it after the first failed cycle to clean out the debris. I felt a bit of cramping but I don't recall it being particularly painful.



Hi Megan,

If PGD and PGS are the same testing then yes it would range from $3000-$7000...My costs from RMA was $4500, and I have done that twice already. Insurance does not cover that at all. 

How are you feeling overall :hugs:


----------



## MeganScott

*Praying4babies,* PGS and PGD is different... 

PGS is a screening that is done to see if the embies are genetically normal, i.e. they have normal chromosomes. 

PGD is done to diagnose if the embies have any genetic diseases; PGD is only done if any or both the parents are genetic carriers of any disease or condition.

PGD is way more expensive, and according to Dr. Palter, it could go to $20K or more. PGS, he said would be $5k to $7k. 

So I'm guessing that RMA did a PGS for you... and yeah, you're right, Insurance does not cover it at all. Its so sad, you'd think that considering the amount of money the Insurance companies will save from the birth of a healthy baby as opposed to one born of defective genes, shouldn't they be willing to cover it for couples that go the distance to have it tested? :growlmad:

Today we were scheduled to have our Day 21 monitoring, and we slept through the appointment time, lol. :haha: :dohh: Its COLD out there! Thankfully, the monitoring was supposed to be done from Day 21-24, so I've rescheduled to Saturday morning which will be Day 24. Whew!! 

Dr. Palter set us up with Quest Labs for monitoring, and that helps, it being right here in West New York, and no need to travel far for monitoring! :happydance:

How are you feeling hon? What plans ahead? 

*Samsfan* I called Cornell this morning to set up an appointment with Dr. Spandorfer. Unfortunately for us, he doesn't work with our Insurance so I would have to pay completely out of pocket since we don't have out-of-network benefits. Sadly for us, he's off the list and I have to choose between Dr. Palter and Dr. T. 

I think I will let Dr. T conduct his immunology tests on me, and see if anything comes up. It will be good to know about that, if nothing else comes up on Dr. Palter's diagnostics.

You made your choice yet?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hmmm...I just checked my papers and they have it listed as PGD and it is to check if the embies are all normal, and we don't have any genetic diseases. I'm in that so called bucket of unexplained...which in my opinion is crap....and by the way I ended up getting pregnant on my own which they said wouldn't happen just makes me believe even more that the "unexplained" excuse is crap! lol...

You would think that the insurance would cover that if the doctor is requesting it. I can't complain my husbands insurance is amazing but still....you would think that if the doctor still couldn't give you a straight answer on why that all additional testing would be covered.


----------



## MeganScott

*Prayin4babies* I totally agree. You conceived naturally on your own, and thats such a HUGE vote of confidence in yourself and your body's ability to conceive! :thumbup:

I agree with you totally. Its not unexplained, its just unexplored and undiagnosed. All it needs is some doctor who wants to diagnose without getting greedy to milk the money off the IVF cycle. :growlmad:

And I was just thinking, maybe you, Samsfan and me could connect offline at some point, since we are in the same geographical area. It might help to have a support system of others in the same boat as myself, with whom I can be myself openly and they would understand! I don't know if that's a feasible thing, but I would love it if we could make it happen some day. You lovely ladies here are closer to the heart than any other friends, simply because you understand something noone else does. :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Megan...you say the date I will be there! That would be awesome to meet up with you!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Sorry for the delay ladies

Smalltowngal- Thanks so much for the prayers

Country gal- I had my hysteroscopy today under anesthesia... what a scary experience...... will explain in my AFM

Plex- So so sorry... my prayers are with you.

Postalmom- Very exciting.. that stuff is gross. I usually wear a light pad on it. It is the only thing you can do.

Megan- I am leaning towards Dr. Spandorffer. I'm so sorry they don't take your insurance. Does anyone in his practice take it? They are all the best known names. 

I met with Dr. T. He's into a lighter approach on drugs.... I like that he will consider experimental stuff. 

So I think this is my plan, a combination of my gut, insurance, experience pros and con. I'm going to start with Dr. Spandorffer. His bed side manner is awesome. Nothing like my first doctor. I can't believe how poorly that office operated. I had my hysteroscopy today, he came and got me in the waiting room, walked me up to the OR, talked to me the entire way, saw me afterwards. What I am doing Megan is exploring all my options and not committing until I'm comfortable. I actually have a insurance interview with Dr. T's office tomorrow. I have Dr. P on hold for now. Btw, Meg.. you are absolutely right. I have learned so much from you guys and this is such a great network. I'll PM you:thumbup:

AFM- Although I was very happy with Cornell today, we had a bit of an issue... After the hysteroscopy I was taken to recovery. I was discharged as I got up to get dressed I turned gray and started to faint. My blood pressure dropped to 70/40. I recovered, but scary stuff. I think it is because the nurse explained that Dr. S did a D&C with the hysteroscopy. Dr. S had explained that everything looked good, but that he took a sample for testing. The nurse explained that is a D&C...Any type of scraping or sample is called a D&C. The terrible words! I didn't expect to bleed and I filled the toilet with blood so I was pretty upset. I think the combinations of that with anesthesia and my cold sent me into a spiral. Anyone have a scraping with their hysteroscopy? 



MeganScott said:


> *Samsfan* I thought Dr. Palter was very nice. He advised us a battery of tests, tomorrow beginning with Day 21 bloodwork. He said he believes immunology is a non-factor for implantation failure, and only contributes marginally to miscarriage. He said, since I have never conceived, immunology was not the way to go.
> 
> According to Dr. Palter, perform a trial transfer to see exactly how tilted my uterus is, perform an HSG to see if there's fluid in the tubes (which is a 75% factor with implantation failure) and if both those come clear, we could go for a fresh cycle with PGS to make sure we had good quality embies. Okay, does PGS cost $5000-$7000 per attempt? AND it isn't covered by insurance?
> 
> I am willing to go down that path, except that he is WAY too far for us, and even with a remote monitoring set up, DH will have to take a few days off from work to get there for the HSG/SHG and he hates the thought of driving that far away unless we have no other alternative.
> 
> I am still considering other REs: we are yet to meet Dr. T on the 18th, and I am wondering if I should set up a meeting with Dr. Spandorfer too and then decide?
> 
> And from what you wrote, Dr. Spandorfer seems like the best option for you, especially considering the Insurance.
> 
> About your HYSTEROSCOPY, I had two of those, but both were done under anaesthesia. I had a polyp in my uterus, which we had removed via a hysteroscopy the first time, and we repeated it after the first failed cycle to clean out the debris. I felt a bit of cramping but I don't recall it being particularly painful.


----------



## Samsfan

Btw Megan- I know that Dr. P doesn't misuse PGD testing. He told me it would harm my embryos rather than help my chances. He did use it with someone I am friends with and it solved their issue. They discovered through testing that they had some weird chromosomal issue. They have twins now.


----------



## PostalMom

Oh sams, I'm so sorry for your experience. I can completely visualize everything you said. You are very strong. I give you and all of these wonderful ladies my complete respect. So much probing testing and emotional ups and downs. Just remember that not everyone is as strong and determined as you. Keep your chin up. And keep pushing forwards.


----------



## cntrygrl

Sam-- I did with my last hysteroscopy the beginning of January, but I had very minimal bleeding as they had me on birth control prior to the procedure.


----------



## PostalMom

Cntrygrl, you get your first ultrasound on valentines day! ! How cool. I went ahead and schedule with my obgyn that I've gone to for nearly 20 years. Mine will be on the 24th. I'm so excited. I guess we are bump buddies now.. hopefully the other ladies will be the next cycle behind us! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck on your transfer tom Luciola!!!
Cntrgrl Goodluck on your ultrasound tom!!!!


----------



## mizuno

not much happening on this thread recently :) I hope everyone is doing ok?
Good luck with your transfer Luciola! :thumbup:

AFM - I had my transfer yesterday and everything went well. We transferred 2 frosties this time, so I hope at least one (and only one :winkwink:) sticks!


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm feeling pretty good. Just sore BB's and very little sick to my stomach this morning. Oh and I'm ready for bed at 9pm, Lol. I bought the weeks estimator clear blue digital this morning after a horrible dream I had last night.


----------



## PostalMom

cntrygrl said:


> I'm feeling pretty good. Just sore BB's and very little sick to my stomach this morning. Oh and I'm ready for bed at 9pm, Lol. I bought the weeks estimator clear blue digital this morning after a horrible dream I had last night.

I have had all kinds of wierd dreams, some bad. I thought of getting that test just to see if it says I'm further along so I'll have a better indication of it both took or just one. Ice been having what feels like pulled muscles on my lower left side below the ovary area. Sometimes I go to get up, and sit back down real fast because I never know when it's going to happen. My friend is 6 weeks and had similar. All I can think is that it's twins and my body is preparing to move things around. I'm so sleepy. Drinking lots of water, so going to the bathroom alot. Still cramping. I made an appointment for the 24th for my obgyn and up get my first scan. 

Mizuno, congratulations! ! I did the pineapple core thing. I had a greenish pineapple that I cut 5 ways thru the core. I didn't eat the meat of it. I only ate the core which was not easy. Lol. I ate it for 3 nights starting the night of my transfer. I didn't even finish the other 2 pieces. I figured it couldn't hurt right? Take it easy the next week. Don't lift anything over 10 lbs. And keep us updated!!! I felt implantation 2dp3dt


----------



## PostalMom

Argggggg!!!! My DH refuses to admit that I really am pregnant until I get the blood test on Sunday. Even though I've taken like 20 tests in since last Friday all showing bfp!! My mother in law is the same way. I just want to slap them both for ruining my happy time!!


----------



## Samsfan

cntrygrl- Did they do a D&C on you? did they find anything? I guess it worked for you because you are preggers!!!! 

Postalmom- thanks so much! Sounds like your DH is stubborn!



cntrygrl said:


> Sam-- I did with my last hysteroscopy the beginning of January, but I had very minimal bleeding as they had me on birth control prior to the procedure.


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies I just came back from the transfer. Was not as smooth as I wanted it to be. First I spent 45min to find a taxi, then my bladder was not full enough and last, immediately after the transfer (15min) after I had so much gassss! My intestine can feel the cramps when has passes (tmi)... I hope it won't affect the implantation... Anyway transferred 2 beautiful hatching blasts and now onto the painful PUPO Tww!


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola said:


> Hi ladies I just came back from the transfer. Was not as smooth as I wanted it to be. First I spent 45min to find a taxi, then my bladder was not full enough and last, immediately after the transfer (15min) after I had so much gassss! My intestine can feel the cramps when has passes (tmi)... I hope it won't affect the implantation... Anyway transferred 2 beautiful hatching blasts and now onto the painful PUPO Tww!

Congrats on being PUPO! ! As far as the gas goes.. I had gas for at least 4-5 days afterwards. That made the cramping much more painful. Try the pineapple! ! Lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being pupo Luciola!


----------



## cntrygrl

Sam-- I had a couple of polyps that were removed. Which was what I had the first time as well. I then started my injectable fertility meds. Good Luck :hugs:

Postal-- So sorry they are raining on your Happy Parade.

AFM-- First ultrasound was this morning and we're having TWINS!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Omg!!! Cntrygrl congrats!!!!!!! Awesome news <3 A wonderful Valentines day for you!


----------



## mizuno

Luciola - congrats on being PUPO! good luck! Do you plan to test before your official test date? I will probably cave and do it next Friday (D9 PD5T)

Postal - i know it must be annoying but I understand your DH - he just doesn't want to get his hopes up until it's for sure (whatever that is in his mind). don't let him poop on your party :) We'll celebrate with you!

AFM - I'm at D2 post D5 transfer and I don't feel anything :( I will know if I'm pregnant, because when I had my previous chemicals I had distinct symptoms (loud gurgling in the lower abdomen, like gas, but in the uterus and I was really bloated). Anyway, long weekend coming up here, so I'll try to relax and not worry too much about it.


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> Argggggg!!!! My DH refuses to admit that I really am pregnant until I get the blood test on Sunday. Even though I've taken like 20 tests in since last Friday all showing bfp!! My mother in law is the same way. I just want to slap them both for ruining my happy time!!

That's weird. But guys can be odd about bfp's. Obviously you're pregnant. Don't let anyone rain on your parade. 



Luciola said:


> Hi ladies I just came back from the transfer. Was not as smooth as I wanted it to be. First I spent 45min to find a taxi, then my bladder was not full enough and last, immediately after the transfer (15min) after I had so much gassss! My intestine can feel the cramps when has passes (tmi)... I hope it won't affect the implantation... Anyway transferred 2 beautiful hatching blasts and now onto the painful PUPO Tww!

Sorry the transfer wasn't all you hoped, but CONGRATS on being PUPO!!! :happydance:



mizuno said:


> AFM - I'm at D2 post D5 transfer and I don't feel anything :( I will know if I'm pregnant, because when I had my previous chemicals I had distinct symptoms (loud gurgling in the lower abdomen, like gas, but in the uterus and I was really bloated). Anyway, long weekend coming up here, so I'll try to relax and not worry too much about it.

Congrats on being PUPO!! I hope you start getting awesome symptoms very soon!


AFM- Just got to Prague. So many delays, three cancelled flights, way too much snow, missed my beta today- but we're here and scheduled for an intake appt tomorrow.


----------



## cntrygrl

Buny-- Glad you made it there safely. Good Luck!


----------



## PostalMom

Cntrygrl!!!!!! Yeah!!!! Twins!!!! Twins are so much fun. I loved having twins. I had my girls at 34 weeks and they were very healthy and big. They were 4 lbs 5 oz and 4 lbs 8 oz. I was told they would have been 9 lbs each but I still believe that was impossible. They come from a long line of short people. Lol. I'm 5'1. I can tell you that you belt will grow so fast. Take a belly pic every week. You'll be glad you did. 

Bunny, I'm glad your safe and keep us posted.


----------



## MeganScott

*Samsfan* I know what you mean, he said we'd do all the other tests first and resort to PGS only if everything else came up squeaky clean. The other doctors all accept my Insurance - Horizon Blue Cross Blue Shield of NJ. Not sure why Cornell doesn't, but that's the way it is, I guess.

I've had D&C done the second time we did the hysteroscopy, but it was pretty uneventful and mild bleeding. Your experience sounds scary. Feel better soon!

*Prayin4babies, Samsfan,* Let's work out somewhere we can all meet. Its horrid weather at the moment. Maybe sometime in Spring season?

*Cntrygal* OMG wow!!! Congratulations!! 

*Luciola* grats on being PUPO! 

*PostalMom* 2 more days to the 16th, and THEN you can show 'em. You go girl! We know its a BFP already, they'll know too!

Good luck with the test!


----------



## Lucinda7981

cntrygrl congrats on the twins!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Postal-- I took one this week. Lol I look 3 months pregnant already from all of the fluid build up around my ovaries. Luckily it is starting to go down and I don't feel as much pressure.


----------



## bunyhuny

cntrygrl- Twins!!! :happydance:


----------



## SmallTownGal

*Megan*, I hope Dr. T can give you some answers and solutions!

*Sam*, I hope Dr. Spandorffer can give you some answers and solutions (and if not him, then Dr. T or Dr. P)! So sorry you had such a reaction after the D&C with hysteroscopy! I had the same thing done, and I don't remember bleeding that much. Some spotting for six days, but that was all.

My first u/s is on the 21st, so I guess I'm bump buddies with you *Cntrygrl *and *Postal*! :) Yes, hopefully the others will join us soon! FX'd!

Congrats on twins, *Cntrygrl*!!!! :flower::flower::happydance:

Congrats on being PUPO, *Luciola*! :happydance: Although sorry that the transfer didn't go so smooth! :hugs: FX'd for at least one sticky bean! 

Congrats on being PUPO, *mizuno*! :happydance: FX'd at least one (ideally one) sticks!

Gah, I can't believe your DH and MIL won't believe the tests, *Postal*! How frustrating! :dohh:

Sorry your trip to Prague was filled with delays, *Bunny*! :hugs: Darn snow! Glad you made it safe, though!

*AFM*: Wow, I have been so tired the last three days, not feeling up to much other than eating and sleeping (and today I've even had trouble eating)! I'm at least feeling more awake, now.

And I think I got a big fresh batch of pregnancy hormones yesterday, as my ovaries became angered again for seemingly no reason (I'd done nothing but lay or sit around, only get up for the bathroom and to eat). 

My ovaries are so swollen, I look 5 months pregnant! It's crazy! To feel comfortable in pants, I have to wear XL over my belly up to my chest. I got some of those nylon underwear the hospital gives you, but I'm hanging in with my one size bigger than normal bikini undies under my belly, so far. With pants, they are too long if I have them under my belly (and my regular size is still uncomfortable, I'd need one size up).

I'm hoping that conditions will be all right to go out Sat or Sun for a belated Valentines dinner with DH, at some place delicious that we haven't been to for a while. There's no way we can go out tonight, with all this snow! Curse you snow!


----------



## Samsfan

Ctrygal- OMG!!! So great.. can't wait to see you pics!

Luciola- So excited for you! I remember your when I cycled last and you did also... I hope this is your miracle baby!

Smalltowngal- You are making being preggers sound really uncomfortable! But, that's ok can't be more uncomfortable than those injections. I love yoga pants that come up to my bra..lololol

AFM- Today I met a woman who just gave birth at 49 yo. She has psychiatric issues and is an alcoholic. I didn't believe her at first and thought she was having a psychotic episode, but then she showed me her documentation. She was pregnant and had the baby and gave it up for adoption. She looks 60... I realized for the first time, that this is really possible!


----------



## mizuno

Cntrygirl congrats on the twins!!!!!


----------



## Luciola

Thank you every one and congratulations cntrygirl!

I feel a bit down today. Hubby flew to South Africa for a business meeting last night and will only be home next Friday. Luckily I have 3 stepkids staying with me (they all know what is happening). I had been very windy since the transfer now it seems to be better. I had 2 hatching blasts transferred however didn't feel an obvious cramps... Do you always feel implantation cramps? I am a bit worried that I have no symptom (yet)...


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola said:


> Thank you every one and congratulations cntrygirl!
> 
> I feel a bit down today. Hubby flew to South Africa for a business meeting last night and will only be home next Friday. Luckily I have 3 stepkids staying with me (they all know what is happening). I had been very windy since the transfer now it seems to be better. I had 2 hatching blasts transferred however didn't feel an obvious cramps... Do you always feel implantation cramps? I am a bit worried that I have no symptom (yet)...

No. From what I've read, many women feal no symptoms at all. Are you on progesterone? I am one of the ladies that seems to feel every thing. I could always feel when I would ovulate too. Also I am plagued witg IBS. Irritable bowel syndrome. It's painful and makes me feel every thing that happens down in that area. One tiny gas bubble and I am very aware of it.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola I had my transfer a couple days before you....the 11 th to be exact and all I have felt starting 2 days post transfer is horrible cough, twinges, and what feels like stomach ache.


----------



## PostalMom

Lucinda those are great signs! When do you test? 
Afm my DH finally believes me that we are pregnant. Omw back from blood test. Won't get the beta until tomorrow but she did a HCG blood serum test. BFP super dark, super fast yeah!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140216_075345.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucinda7981

PostalMom said:


> Lucinda those are great signs! When do you test?
> Afm my DH finally believes me that we are pregnant. Omw back from blood test. Won't get the beta until tomorrow but she did a HCG blood serum test. BFP super dark, super fast yeah!!!

Girrrrrrrrl I tested already....squinter 4dpt(yest) and clear line today at 5dpt!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

And postal glad that DH finally believes you!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!!!! More October babies! Maybe more twins too :)


----------



## Luciola

Lucinda7981 said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> Lucinda those are great signs! When do you test?
> Afm my DH finally believes me that we are pregnant. Omw back from blood test. Won't get the beta until tomorrow but she did a HCG blood serum test. BFP super dark, super fast yeah!!!
> 
> Girrrrrrrrl I tested already....squinter 4dpt(yest) and clear line today at 5dpt!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh my god Lucinda that's so fantastic ! You def have had one of the shortest TWW!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks beta is Wed!!!! Are you planning to POAS?


----------



## flagirlie7

Luciola, I felt cramps one week after my transfer! It might still be early. 

Cntrygrl - congrats! Get ready for a wild ride. Everything seems to come earlier and stronger with twins! Like symptoms etc.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Lucinda! :happydance:

AFM - Been by my doctor here in Prague and had all the pre-cycle paperwork done. Had my pre-start u/s. Picked up meds. Now just waiting on AF. This cycle, my RE is adding in aspirin and prednisone. Hopefully this will do the trick. 

Stim schedule is going to be same as last time: Gonal F 300 daily CD2-8, GnRH antagonist CD 7/8, and trigger CD 9 if everything looks good, with an EC on CD 11. Starting Prednisone and aspirin on CD 2 to continue until 10-14 weeks. 200mg x3 daily Progesterone (so 600 mg) after EC until 16 weeks. 2mg Estrogen x3 daily (6mg) after EC until 12 weeks. Phew!! Rather thankful that they give me a little chart to check off every day...


----------



## PostalMom

Yeah!!! I'm so happy for you! !!


----------



## PostalMom

Flagirlie, cntrygrl. . Tmi. But concerned. . I did a scoop out tonight and there was black mixed in with every glob of crinone. .. Should I be worried. Obviously it's older spotting because of the color. I had spotting in it after implantation. 4 and 5dp3dt. Have either of you or any one else had this?


----------



## MeganScott

*Lucinda*, Yay!! congratulations!!! :happydance:

So many success stories this cycle! I hope this means that there's good news on the horizon for everybody! 

*Flagirlie* how are you hon? almost 16 weeks, have you found out the babies' genders yet? Or did you choose to keep it a surprise? 

*Bunyhuny* good luck with your cycle. Maybe aspirin and prednisone will add the tweak that makes it work! Fingers & everything crossed for you hon! :thumbup:

*AFM *- Yet again, AF is 2 days late already. I wonder, when is it going to be normal and on time? I did POAS this morning, and as expected it was a BFN. I have one POAS test left, so I'll use it in another 3-4 days if AF still hasn't shown her face by then. 

The bloodwork done in Dr. Palter's office did indicate that I was beginning to ovulate, so I'm hoping that the only reason for the lateness is that I ovulated late, and there's no other complications causing the delay!! Yikes!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks everyone; cautiously optimistic!
Megan sounds you choose a dr .....hope AF shows up soon? Do you have to get AF to get started?


----------



## cntrygrl

Postal-- I haven't had any spotting, but when I had my ultrasound she said my cervix was long and thick. I would probably phone the doctor maybe they can get you an early ultrasound.


----------



## flagirlie7

Postal - i found all sort of colors when Crinone fell out or I was scooping it. Sometimes, black spots on white blob. Once I found old blood (not on panties, just applicator). Or blob turned yellow. All ok apparently. They said as long as it's old blood, it's fine (mine showed up at like 7 weeks!)... I would not worry just yet :)

Megan, anatomy u/s is scheduled for 2/27, honestly can't wait!! Have my shopping list ready but not daring to buy anything yet, mostly due to colors :) let's hope they cooperate and get me out of this misery...


----------



## PostalMom

cntrygrl said:


> Postal-- I took one this week. Lol I look 3 months pregnant already from all of the fluid build up around my ovaries. Luckily it is starting to go down and I don't feel as much pressure.

Maybe that's why I feel the need to wear maternity pants already. So bloated. I look 4 months pregnant. However when I was pregnant with my twins that are almost 15 yo now,, I remember always looking twice as far along as I was even from the beginning. I waiting for them to call me with my betas. The worst part of this is that I'm in a study. So they don't want me to go to my obgyn until I like 10 weeks. And I the mean time they don't have me come back until I'm like 8 weeks. I feel like I'm not getting the proper early exams.


----------



## mizuno

Lucinda, "cautios" congrats! What day post transfer are you?

I'm day 5 post d5 transfer and have been feeling like someone punched me in the abdomen. Bloated, cramps, gassy (tmi, sorry)... Until yesterday I didn't have any symptoms and I was really worried, but for the past 2 dats it's been like this and I am starting to get more hopeful. I want to test tomorrow (day 6 post day 5 blastocyst transfer), but I'm worried it's too early.


----------



## Lucinda7981

mizuno said:


> Lucinda, "cautios" congrats! What day post transfer are you?
> 
> I'm day 5 post d5 transfer and have been feeling like someone punched me in the abdomen. Bloated, cramps, gassy (tmi, sorry)... Until yesterday I didn't have any symptoms and I was really worried, but for the past 2 dats it's been like this and I am starting to get more hopeful. I want to test tomorrow (day 6 post day 5 blastocyst transfer), but I'm worried it's too early.

I'm 6dp5dt today; I did a FET so I didn't have any trigger or HCG ....got squinter 4dpt and clear line at 5dpt....today got pregnant on clearblue digital. I was using FER 4dpt and 5dpt ;)


----------



## PostalMom

My beta is in.... 1300


----------



## PostalMom

Lucinda7981 said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> Lucinda, "cautios" congrats! What day post transfer are you?
> 
> I'm day 5 post d5 transfer and have been feeling like someone punched me in the abdomen. Bloated, cramps, gassy (tmi, sorry)... Until yesterday I didn't have any symptoms and I was really worried, but for the past 2 dats it's been like this and I am starting to get more hopeful. I want to test tomorrow (day 6 post day 5 blastocyst transfer), but I'm worried it's too early.
> 
> I'm 6dp5dt today; I did a FET so I didn't have any trigger or HCG ....got squinter 4dpt and clear line at 5dpt....today got pregnant on clearblue digital. I was using FER 4dpt and 5dpt ;)Click to expand...

Yeah!!!! Congratulations! !!!!!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mizuno

Lucinda - that's awesome about all the BFPs on different tests! :thumbup: I'm totally testing tomorrow!

Postal - that's a great beta number! Congrats!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MeganScott

*Flagirlie* I can imagine your excitement, another 10 days to go and I'm sure its an agonizing wait to know!! I'm waiting too!! 

*Mizuno* your symptoms sound very encouraging. Good luck hon! 

*PostalMom* thats a great beta number! 1300? Twins maybe? Wow!! :happydance: (I wish there was a smiley that showed mindblown, lol)

*Lucinda* Yay! Looks like its official!!! 

And no dearie, we haven't chosen an RE yet. In fact, we have another consultation scheduled tomorrow. After 3 months of waiting to meet Dr. T, the day is here, but guess what? Tomorrow is the day of Winterstorm Rex! DH has work and I was supposed to go for the appointment alone, but I wonder if its a good idea to step out tomorrow in the snow? Oh god, I hate the bad weather this season! :growlmad:

Dr. Palter started the diagnostics the day we met him, and we went ahead with that bit because it will take a month or two anyway, and by that time we will have decided whether we want to go ahead with him or not. I won't be heading into a cycle just yet, but it's important that AF regularizes and my body functions normally on its own.


----------



## PostalMom

My husband.. Again he says to me... They said a higher beta doesn't always mean twins.... And he couldn't trust 20+ positive pregnancy tests either. Lol. I just have a feeling I hope I'm right. They told me a normal signal beta usually is between 100-500. They think it is twins as well. 1300. My mind is blown as well. Lol


----------



## PostalMom

Single***


----------



## MeganScott

*PostalMom *although he's right when speaking generally, I think the chance of twins are higher in your case because you already have a set of twins. You felt the symptoms early too, and POAS came positives because they generated twice as many hormones as compared to singleton. 

Yay!! I can imagine, it might be easier for him to not get his hopes up and keep it controlled until its confirmed etc... but what the heck, I'm very optimistic!!! Happy happy dance! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

*Postal*, I totally agree with Megan. Your symptoms started so early and your number is off the charts. LOL double the joy, twins! I didn't know you had twins before though!


----------



## PostalMom

Sunshine, can't believe you have an onion already. . Lol. I have 3 teen daughters from my first marriage. My husband has none of his own. I was blessed with excellent fertility. I had my twins when I was 21. I'm 36 now and tried to reverse My tubes being tied. I'd say that I regret having my tubes tied but my ex was a horrible person. I didn't want any more children with him. I feel guilty talking about it here because not every one had been so fortunate. I have gotten a 3 year taste of the horrific journey of infertility. But like Megan said.. And my Dr said. My body already knows what to do, since I've already had children. It increased my chances.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Postal that's a great beta!!!!
Megan dr t did my transfer ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

mizuno said:


> Lucinda - that's awesome about all the BFPs on different tests! :thumbup: I'm totally testing tomorrow!
> 
> Postal - that's a great beta number! Congrats!:happydance::happydance:

Goodluck with your testing tom....fingers crossed!


----------



## MeganScott

*Lucinda* wow, I feel very encouraged!!! Thanks hon!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes he's not my RE as I go to westchester office but my RE couldn't do my transfer till later that week and asked if I wanted one if the other too to do it earlier and I said yes. I have a curvature and its like mapping to get that catheter in and he doesn't know my body and yet did an awesome job.....he's very skilled and very nice!


----------



## MeganScott

I hope the weather doesn't let us down today and it's at least commutable from here to his office. I'm up since 4am agonizing about our infertility issues. Its gotta be AF on her way, stressing me out. I hope he comes across as a good prospect RE.


----------



## mizuno

Holy s*** ladies! A :bfp:! A very early cautious BFP!
Ok, I gotta relax, I've been in this situation before and it ended up in a chemical. But still, I'm celebrating cautiously today!

I can't wait to tell my DH, but this morning he decided to keep snoozing and just doesn't want to get up! Ugh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Mizuno!!!!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Yeah mizuno, that's really dark for your first test! !! Keep on testing . Stick little bean, stick! !
Afm I wish this cold would go away. Runny nose, ear ache, scratch throat. And a mild headache. DH and I waited over 2 weeks pat transfer to do the deed. Although it was nice, I'm nervous now because my uterus feels tender now. I got up 4 times to go to the bath room last night. I'm not sure if I was having cramping in my sleep or dreaming I was cramping. But I don't think we will do that again soon. Ugh.


----------



## MeganScott

Wow mizuno congratulations!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats mizuno!!!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Yay for more BFP's! I really hope to join all you lovely ladies in the next month. Can't believe all the possible twin pregnancies! Ya'll better post results as soon as you verify. :winkwink:

I went in for my preoperative bw today, go in for pre-op exam on Thursday, then back in for an u/s next Monday. Today was my first day of meds for this cycle. Started stimming at 5:30p this evening! :happydance: I'm already exhausted from the meds. I don't remember that from stimming last time, so maybe the Prednisone causes that as a side effect for me?


----------



## MeganScott

*Buny* congrats on starting the stims today! Let's hope for lots of good follies!! Good luck hon! :thumbup:

*Plex *hon where are you? How are you? Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you, miss you here and sending good wishes your way dearie! :hugs:

*AFM* - A quick check-in, we had our first consultation with Dr. T at SIRM today and I am truly impressed with the experience. He is truly unlike any doctor I have met.

He's advised the standard battery of immunological tests and a uterine biopsy to determine the receptivity of the lining. A trial transfer to test the degree of difficulty with the transfer. And if all those tests come clean, the only factor is the embryo quality to be tested with PGS. He said he would focus on rare and unusual conditions with me, since all the standard factors were cleared and its still undiagnosed.

DH and I agree, we like the roadmap and will be moving ahead with him. Yay! we finally have our RE. :happydance: He seems to be on the same page as us, because he thinks there is no point jumping into a cycle without knowing the answers to all these questions!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Megan - Congrats on selecting your new RE! I have a good feeling about your next cycle! :hugs:

Buny - Good luck with your current cycle! I hope you get to come home (with great news) soon! My doctor had me on Dexamethasone, which I *think* serves a similar purpose as Prednisone. 

Congrats to all of the ladies with recent BFPs! There seems to have been quite a few lately. :happydance:

Good luck to all of the other ladies who are cycling right now. :dust:


----------



## Luciola

*Miz* Congratulations! Please all the ladies with BFP spare me some of your luck and baby dust! I had cramps on lower left abdomen at 2dp5dt, then no symptom for 2 days, today at 5dp5dt I have cramps all over the place starting from lower right abdomen for hours now. I tested only at 3dp5dt it was of course a BFN. I don't know if I shall do another one tomorrow morning at 6dp5dt, geez the wait is just crazy.

*Bunny*, Good luck!! I am sending you all my prayers.

*Megan*, your road map seems great and I can't think of anything that will stop you from getting preggo, after immune tests, biopsy and PGS. Me too, I am tired of being called "unexplained"!. 

Yesterday my step-daughter asked me why we had to do IVF, before I even answered, she said "Oh I know, because Dad is too old". Funny kid!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bunny yey for starting stims!!!!!
Megan I knew you would like Dr T....he's an amazing RE! SIRM is unlike any other practice I've been to....and they are great at emailing which is an added comfort!


----------



## mizuno

Bunny - great that you started stims already! good luck!

Megan - you are so lucky to find a good doctor who is willing to do all that testing up front. I had to beg my doc for every single test that wasn't routine. 

Luciola - those symptoms sound really encouraging. I would say test again!

AFM - I tested again this morning and it's still positive but not any darker... The cramps have also subsided a bit and I'm worried that it's not a good sign. But, must stay positive!


----------



## bunyhuny

mizuno- Stay positive, girl! You have a line! That is a BFP! As far as darkening goes, one day usually isn't much different. 2-3 days you should notice a change. Once you see a BFP, it really is best if you can possibly hold off to test for a few days. Don't cause yourself needless stress by trying to figure out how quickly the second line is getting darker. I drove myself bat s*** insane doing that when I got my BFP and I really wish I hadn't. It caused me waaaaay more stress than it was worth!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mizuno also some tests only have so much of the dye in them. You can get different results even when testing in the same batch of tests. I had started to stress myself out also until I did a little research online.


----------



## PostalMom

Mizuno, I agree try another type of test. Plus mine were light lines the first 2-3 days but by the 5th day it was noticeably darker.

I'm sick. Stupid cold. Still have cramping and occasionally a knife like jab. Constipation sucks. But I find some fiber mix in a glass of oj every night keeps things moving. My study nurse gave me a weeks worth of crinone 8 % and they didn't call in my script until today. My insurance doesn't cover it so I'm asking for an appeal. Hoping they will cover it. Otherwise I will be forced to buy 1 box of 15 for over $200 even using a $50 coupon. If they would have told me I was going to have to pay for the crinone outside of the study, but mandatory by the study, I could have ordered it from Canada for $49 a box. Kinda ticked off. I need a 30 supply. So ya. And I only have 6 left so not enough time for the Canadian ones to get here. They said 16-18 days. I was on the phone all morning. Any one have any left overs lol.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm so sorry, PostalMom. I just donated a ton of Crinone to my RE's office at the end of December. I was switched to PIO shortly after my BFP and continued the Crinone with the PIO. I ultimately stopped it because I think it was giving me a yeast infection. :dohh: The mail order pharmacy that my insurance makes me use requires us to order 3 months worth of meds at a time. Maybe your RE can provide you with extra "samples"? Good luck!

I hope your cold goes away soon. :hugs:

Mizuno - hang in there and try not to read into the tests too much. I agree with what the other ladies have said. When is your beta?


----------



## mizuno

thanks everyone for the words of encouragement :) You're right, it's probably still ok, and I should stop testing every day :) My beta is on the 25th. Ugh, it's like a week from now. Anyway, I'll stop complaining and stressing and try to enjoy the BFP for now.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies. Did or does anyone else with bfp get muscle pain around the uterus with occasional knife jab pains in the uterus? All the study nurse says is it could be normal. It drives me crazy, random sharp pains. The muscle pains were very low at first but now they are hip and belly button level


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. Did or does anyone else with bfp get muscle pain around the uterus with occasional knife jab pains in the uterus? All the study nurse says is it could be normal. It drives me crazy, random sharp pains. The muscle pains were very low at first but now they are hip and belly button level

I'm inclined to say that it could be the uterus stretching and prepping for the baby (babies? :winkwink:). Have you had any bleeding with the muscle pain? When I got my BFP, my doctor said that abdominal cramping would be normal as long as it was accompanied by bleeding. I remember having some minor cramping, but it wasn't too bad. I know that your uterus would still be low at this point, but maybe your previous pregnancies play a factor in where you feel the pain. In any case, I hope it feels better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Luciola

Hi Ladies, I tested today 6dp5dt (GMT+8 timezone) FMU I saw a very faint pink line appear within 3-5min with internet cheapies (Wondfo brand), it was def there no need to tilt the test under bright sunshine to see, but a "No-" with First Responses digital. Is this a BFP or BFN? Help!

Here are my peesticks&#8230; do you see the line? the one below was a bit dry so it didn't show that much on the photo.

My beta is on the 24th.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2220.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Disneyfan88

Luciola - I can see the lines! :happydance:

Some tests are less sensitive than others. I'd call that a BFP. Congrats!!

Btw, I got my BFP at 6dp5dt, too! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. Did or does anyone else with bfp get muscle pain around the uterus with occasional knife jab pains in the uterus? All the study nurse says is it could be normal. It drives me crazy, random sharp pains. The muscle pains were very low at first but now they are hip and belly button level

I do ...i do......i have a horrible cough and so i get the jabs when i cough


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola said:


> Hi Ladies, I tested today 6dp5dt (GMT+8 timezone) FMU I saw a very faint pink line appear within 3-5min with internet cheapies (Wondfo brand), it was def there no need to tilt the test under bright sunshine to see, but a "No-" with First Responses digital. Is this a BFP or BFN? Help!
> 
> Here are my peesticks do you see the line? the one below was a bit dry so it didn't show that much on the photo.
> 
> My beta is on the 24th.

I see it...i see it! I got a bfp on digital 6dpt but thats because my first beta came in pretty high.


----------



## mizuno

Luciola said:


> Hi Ladies, I tested today 6dp5dt (GMT+8 timezone) FMU I saw a very faint pink line appear within 3-5min with internet cheapies (Wondfo brand), it was def there no need to tilt the test under bright sunshine to see, but a "No-" with First Responses digital. Is this a BFP or BFN? Help!
> 
> Here are my peesticks do you see the line? the one below was a bit dry so it didn't show that much on the photo.
> 
> My beta is on the 24th.

OMG Luciola, it's a BFP!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## mizuno

PostalMom said:


> Mizuno, I agree try another type of test. Plus mine were light lines the first 2-3 days but by the 5th day it was noticeably darker.
> 
> I'm sick. Stupid cold. Still have cramping and occasionally a knife like jab. Constipation sucks. But I find some fiber mix in a glass of oj every night keeps things moving. My study nurse gave me a weeks worth of crinone 8 % and they didn't call in my script until today. My insurance doesn't cover it so I'm asking for an appeal. Hoping they will cover it. Otherwise I will be forced to buy 1 box of 15 for over $200 even using a $50 coupon. If they would have told me I was going to have to pay for the crinone outside of the study, but mandatory by the study, I could have ordered it from Canada for $49 a box. Kinda ticked off. I need a 30 supply. So ya. And I only have 6 left so not enough time for the Canadian ones to get here. They said 16-18 days. I was on the phone all morning. Any one have any left overs lol.

Actually, postal, I have a box of crinone I will never use and the expiry date is next month, so it'll be going in the garbage in a month. They are yours if you want them.


----------



## PostalMom

mizuno said:


> PostalMom said:
> 
> 
> Mizuno, I agree try another type of test. Plus mine were light lines the first 2-3 days but by the 5th day it was noticeably darker.
> 
> I'm sick. Stupid cold. Still have cramping and occasionally a knife like jab. Constipation sucks. But I find some fiber mix in a glass of oj every night keeps things moving. My study nurse gave me a weeks worth of crinone 8 % and they didn't call in my script until today. My insurance doesn't cover it so I'm asking for an appeal. Hoping they will cover it. Otherwise I will be forced to buy 1 box of 15 for over $200 even using a $50 coupon. If they would have told me I was going to have to pay for the crinone outside of the study, but mandatory by the study, I could have ordered it from Canada for $49 a box. Kinda ticked off. I need a 30 supply. So ya. And I only have 6 left so not enough time for the Canadian ones to get here. They said 16-18 days. I was on the phone all morning. Any one have any left overs lol.
> 
> Actually, postal, I have a box of crinone I will never use and the expiry date is next month, so it'll be going in the garbage in a month. They are yours if you want them.Click to expand...

Oh yes please!!! Let me know what you want ams or postage!!!


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola I see it too congrats! I got my bfp at 6dp3dt. . Woohoo! !
So I hate to ask, but does any one have an abundance of crinone 8 %? I'll be ordering some from a pharmacy but it will take up to 18 days to get it. I would replace what ever I borrow with fresh name brand. Mizuno is going to send me hers but she is in Canada and I'm in Florida. Any one closer that could let me borrow some. . I will run out on Wednesday. If not I'll have to pay over 200 for a 15 day supply from a local pharmacy. Sorry for asking.:shy::shy:](*,)


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: ladies!!! So happy to come see all these BFPs!

Postal, I just read your earlier postyes you are one fertile myrtle! Ii can't wait for your scan.

mizuno, enjoy your BFP, please? :winkwink:

Lucinda, Luciola.well done! Enjoy being preggers.

Megan, love, I can't tell you how happy I am that you found this wonderful doctor. Here's to a great roadmap :wine: 

Plex, I hope all is well with you. You've been quiet. :hugs:

Disney, how are you feeling? Your bump must be getting big! I do think that the bigger I get the more I am aware of the little one growing inside.

AFM, no bleeding for a few weeks, thank God! I've been trying to lift DS as little as possible. Just found out my MIL has breast cancer.:growlmad: Lots going on, know that I'm thinking about all of you guys. My belly is growing everyday. DS now knows where "little sister" ishe would point to my belly when I ask him that.


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom said:


> Hi ladies. Did or does anyone else with bfp get muscle pain around the uterus with occasional knife jab pains in the uterus? All the study nurse says is it could be normal. It drives me crazy, random sharp pains. The muscle pains were very low at first but now they are hip and belly button level

I had that with my bfp. RE said it was normal with the uterus stretching. At first it's the just the uterus you feel, later the other muscles in the area begin to stretch as well. All perfectly normal. Of course, if anything changes, tell your nurses so they can keep track for the study. :flower:



Luciola said:


> Hi Ladies, I tested today 6dp5dt (GMT+8 timezone) FMU I saw a very faint pink line appear within 3-5min with internet cheapies (Wondfo brand), it was def there no need to tilt the test under bright sunshine to see, but a "No-" with First Responses digital. Is this a BFP or BFN? Help!
> 
> Here are my peesticks do you see the line? the one below was a bit dry so it didn't show that much on the photo.
> 
> My beta is on the 24th.

That is definitely a BFP hunny!! Congratulations!! Depending on the sensitivity of the Wondfo test, you're probably looking at either a 10IU/ml or 25IU/ml test. Depending on which First Response, you're either going to have a 25, 50, or even higher IU/ml sensitivity. That's all that's happening. If you are getting a faint line on a 10miU/ml right now, you should be up over 25 in a few days, and over 50 in around 3-6 days.

Congrats again! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom - I thought I had a handful of leftover crinone applicators (partial box) lying around. I just spent the last half hour looking, and it looks like I was mistaken. Sorry. :nope: I'll keep an eye out and will let you know if any turn up. I only donated full boxes to my RE's office. 

Sunshine - I'm feeling pretty good, thanks! The belly is still small but it's finally been obvious that I'm pregnant now for a few weeks. :thumbup: I've been feeling her move around for a while now, which I'm loving. :cloud9:

I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope that she beats it and has a quick recovery. :hugs: I'm so glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Lucinda7981

sunshine1217 said:


> :hi: ladies!!! So happy to come see all these BFPs!
> 
> Postal, I just read your earlier postyes you are one fertile myrtle! Ii can't wait for your scan.
> 
> mizuno, enjoy your BFP, please? :winkwink:
> 
> Lucinda, Luciola.well done! Enjoy being preggers.
> 
> Megan, love, I can't tell you how happy I am that you found this wonderful doctor. Here's to a great roadmap :wine:
> 
> Plex, I hope all is well with you. You've been quiet. :hugs:
> 
> Disney, how are you feeling? Your bump must be getting big! I do think that the bigger I get the more I am aware of the little one growing inside.
> 
> AFM, no bleeding for a few weeks, thank God! I've been trying to lift DS as little as possible. Just found out my MIL has breast cancer.:growlmad: Lots going on, know that I'm thinking about all of you guys. My belly is growing everyday. DS now knows where "little sister" ishe would point to my belly when I ask him that.

That's so cute bout DS and yes no lifting....want to stay bleeding free!


----------



## PostalMom

HELLLLLLOOOO MORNING SICKNESS. .. or in my case.. dry heaves. I should have guessed it was coming when I couldn't get the squinting eyebrow look to leave my face this morning. Nothing sounded good. Couldn't eat.:growlmad: this is the look I've had all morning.


----------



## PostalMom

P.s. did I mention I had to go pee 7 times last night!!!??? 7!!!!! Lol. I'm so tired.


----------



## Luciola

Thank you for all the messages ! However I am starting to worry - I purchased another brand at chemists and it showed up neg... And I tested again with 3 different batches of internet cheapies but all were still faint positive. Now it really drives me insane. I m just several hours short of 7dp5dt and start to think this is a not viable pregnancy... I hope it is just because I am a slow riser and probably internet cheapies detect 10iu vs 25iu for other brands...


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola said:


> Thank you for all the messages ! However I am starting to worry - I purchased another brand at chemists and it showed up neg... And I tested again with 3 different batches of internet cheapies but all were still faint positive. Now it really drives me insane. I m just several hours short of 7dp5dt and start to think this is a not viable pregnancy... I hope it is just because I am a slow riser and probably internet cheapies detect 10iu vs 25iu for other brands...

You can look up the sensitivity of the tests. I have IC that were 10 and 25. The 10 showed first. It took a few days longer for the 25 to show it. If you get first response early results. . It can show 7.5 I believe. But it has to be the one that says 6 days early..


----------



## Luciola

PostalMom said:


> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the messages ! However I am starting to worry - I purchased another brand at chemists and it showed up neg... And I tested again with 3 different batches of internet cheapies but all were still faint positive. Now it really drives me insane. I m just several hours short of 7dp5dt and start to think this is a not viable pregnancy... I hope it is just because I am a slow riser and probably internet cheapies detect 10iu vs 25iu for other brands...
> 
> You can look up the sensitivity of the tests. I have IC that were 10 and 25. The 10 showed first. It took a few days longer for the 25 to show it. If you get first response early results. . It can show 7.5 I believe. But it has to be the one that says 6 days early..Click to expand...

The one I bought was Fortel - not sure if you have heard of it?
Hubby is coming back from South Africa in a few hours I wanted to give him a good surprise... Now it won't happen it seems...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Luciola - Did you test with FMU? I think that has a higher concentration of hcg than urine from later in the day. Perhaps a non-digital First Response test will be more sensitive. I know it's hard, but don't give up hope yet. Each brand of test (and each test, even if the same brand, for that matter) can be different with regards to sensitivity. :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

Luciola said:


> Thank you for all the messages ! However I am starting to worry - I purchased another brand at chemists and it showed up neg... And I tested again with 3 different batches of internet cheapies but all were still faint positive. Now it really drives me insane. I m just several hours short of 7dp5dt and start to think this is a not viable pregnancy... I hope it is just because I am a slow riser and probably internet cheapies detect 10iu vs 25iu for other brands...

Luciola, I looked up Fortel and it detects 25 iu and it's possible that your internet cheapies are 10 iu. 
Don't worry about it too much, it's still early - I know, easier said than done, but I'm in a similar boat with faint lines (see my agonies below). When is your beta?

AFM - I've been obsessing over my tests not getting darker (I know, I know, you all said not to test again)! Not only did I not not test, I tested with one of those digital things that tells you you're pregnant in words - I needed to see that :) It also told me that I'm 1-2 weeks post ovulation. 

I'm still not letting myself get too excited though - not until Tuesday when I get my beta. I'm also obsessing over every symptom/lack of. If I don't have cramps, then I worry that it's because the embryo is gone, if I'm having cramps then I worry that I'm having a miscarriage. I just need to get to Tuesday without going insane :wacko:


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the messages ! However I am starting to worry - I purchased another brand at chemists and it showed up neg... And I tested again with 3 different batches of internet cheapies but all were still faint positive. Now it really drives me insane. I m just several hours short of 7dp5dt and start to think this is a not viable pregnancy... I hope it is just because I am a slow riser and probably internet cheapies detect 10iu vs 25iu for other brands...
> 
> Luciola, I looked up Fortel and it detects 25 iu and it's possible that your internet cheapies are 10 iu.
> Don't worry about it too much, it's still early - I know, easier said than done, but I'm in a similar boat with faint lines (see my agonies below). When is your beta?
> 
> AFM - I've been obsessing over my tests not getting darker (I know, I know, you all said not to test again)! Not only did I not not test, I tested with one of those digital things that tells you you're pregnant in words - I needed to see that :) It also told me that I'm 1-2 weeks post ovulation.
> 
> I'm still not letting myself get too excited though - not until Tuesday when I get my beta. I'm also obsessing over every symptom/lack of. If I don't have cramps, then I worry that it's because the embryo is gone, if I'm having cramps then I worry that I'm having a miscarriage. I just need to get to Tuesday without going insane :wacko:Click to expand...

I went weeks upon weeks after my BFP without feeling any symptoms, so try not to worry about any lack of symptoms. I know, easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Luciola- Girl, you got to stop worrying! It takes about 3 days to go from a faint BFP on an IC to a faint BFP on a store brand. And at 7dp5dt, getting a positive on just the IC is totally fine and is absolutely nothing to worry about. It's great news. You have a BFP!!

IC's are almost always 10 IU/mL sensitivity. Pretty much every test you buy at the store will be 25 IU/mL at the most sensitive. Most are 50 IU/mL. hCG doubles every 2 days (about). That means if you got a faint result on a cheapie, your hCG would be around 10. In two days, your hCG should be around 20- still not enough to get a positive on a store test. 

If you have a 25 IU/mL store test, you should get a positive on it 3 days after your first positive on an IC. If you store brand is a 50 IU/mL test, it could take up to 5-6 days to turn positive. This is actually ideal! So definitely not something to worry about.

If you just got a faint positive on an IC yesterday, you honestly shouldn't be getting a BFP on a store test until tomorrow at the very earliest, probably not until the day after tomorrow. 

You gotta enjoy this hun, otherwise you're going to be freaked out your entire pregnancy with all the "what ifs". (Believe me, before I was diagnosed w/IF I worked as a doula and childbirth educator- you can get swallowed by all the unknowns if you keep questioning everything and that makes for a really unenjoyable pregnancy.) You have worked so hard for this BFP, and I know it's so scary to not be able to know exactly what is going on "in there" moment to moment, especially after getting used to constant monitoring with your RE during the whole IVF process, but you are pregnant now, you have your BFP, you are growing a wonderful little bean! Let yourself enjoy the moment. This is what you've been working so very hard for. 

Really do try and stop testing for a couple days. I know you want every detail you can possibly have, but don't let that stop you from cherishing and enjoying the life you are growing right now!

Congrats again!


----------



## Luciola

I can't be more grateful to all the fantastic ladies here for your support, Miz, Bunny, Disneyfan, Postal&#8230; Thank you so much. I am a person with some anxiety issues indeed, and this is my first ever BFP of my life, I have never been pregnant before. I know I think too much. 

I suddenly got worried because I read somewhere there were bad batches of Wondfo HPTs, which gave false positive apparently, so I started to get nervous when I realized that I have only seen positive on this brand! 

With Fortel testing, I used &#8230; 2am-urine, yes, I woke up at 2am and tested, sounds crazy I know. Then I spent 2 following hours worrying and freaking out. Bunny I totally agree with you - knowing myself, I was trying not to fret every second and analyze everything! Ok, I failed, but I will (Try) not to test until my beta which is next Monday!

In terms of symptoms, I had on-off lower abdomen cramps on both sides. My breasts don't feel sore at all (OK I am over-analyzing again)!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Luciola said:


> I can't be more grateful to all the fantastic ladies here for your support, Miz, Bunny, Disneyfan, Postal Thank you so much. I am a person with some anxiety issues indeed, and this is my first ever BFP of my life, I have never been pregnant before. I know I think too much.
> 
> I suddenly got worried because I read somewhere there were bad batches of Wondfo HPTs, which gave false positive apparently, so I started to get nervous when I realized that I have only seen positive on this brand!
> 
> With Fortel testing, I used  2am-urine, yes, I woke up at 2am and tested, sounds crazy I know. Then I spent 2 following hours worrying and freaking out. Bunny I totally agree with you - knowing myself, I was trying not to fret every second and analyze everything! Ok, I failed, but I will (Try) not to test until my beta which is next Monday!
> 
> In terms of symptoms, I had on-off lower abdomen cramps on both sides. My breasts don't feel sore at all (OK I am over-analyzing again)!

I definitely know how you feel. This was my first ever BFP as well. If it helps, I can say that I definitely didn't have sore boobs for the longest time -- probably not until at least 7 (or 8?) weeks -- even though lots of ladies get that symptom sooner.


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola, if you took a digital I wouldn't go by it. The same day I got my faint bfp I took a digital and it said bfn. They are nice one your full of HCG but not when it's early. Like I said the first response early results test is the most sensitive one. It's not digital. And my line was very faint. My is that we're 25 were bfn too. Don't stress. Some days I have lots of cramping, some days none. For us who cramp we worry if we will see blood. If you have a symptom less pregnancy than consider yourself lucky. I'm lucky to be prego but man do I get symptoms. Not pleasant but worth it. Hugs


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola when is your first blood test? Maybe that will help ease your fears! I don't have much symptoms other that flutters here and there, an occasional jab if I cough too hard, and slight slight sore boobs.


----------



## mizuno

Aww, Luciola, I know how you feel. When you've been trying for so long, you just can't believe that it could actually happen. I think once you get you beta numbers you will feel better. 

And don't worry about the lack of symptoms - mine come and go and teh only symptom I really have is cramping on and off. My boobs were sore for a few days, but now they are better. I'm not even as bloated as I was a few days ago. Of course, instead of being happy that something is happening down there I worry about miscarriage :)

Anyway, chin up and let's get through this weekend somehow - good luck on Monday! (my beta is on Tuesday...) :hugs:


----------



## Luciola

mizuno said:


> Aww, Luciola, I know how you feel. When you've been trying for so long, you just can't believe that it could actually happen. I think once you get you beta numbers you will feel better.
> 
> And don't worry about the lack of symptoms - mine come and go and teh only symptom I really have is cramping on and off. My boobs were sore for a few days, but now they are better. I'm not even as bloated as I was a few days ago. Of course, instead of being happy that something is happening down there I worry about miscarriage :)
> 
> Anyway, chin up and let's get through this weekend somehow - good luck on Monday! (my beta is on Tuesday...) :hugs:

Miz you have so well said that "we are worried that we don't have enough cramps, and we are worried that we have cramps", can't agree more! I m not bloated at all now, I am feeling quite well actually, I hope it is only good sign.

At least my hubby is back home today after a week and it gives me great comfort and relief&#8230; he is the most optimistic guy I ve ever met! I told him about all these testings and he is so confident that we would be fine. So I (cautiously) trust him. That's one good thing I can do.

Sending you lots of prayers for your first beta day!:hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Just got back from the u/s and we have a bean with a heart beat!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::yellow: Thank you God! Doc says everything looks great (hb is 110 - 120) and he gave us and updated due date of 10/14/2014.

RIP little beaner that didn't make it :angel: but yay for the one that hung on! :baby: A singleton pregnancy is safer for both me and baby, so I'm not fussed (and DH is relieved, and I'm a bit relieved too, since twins would have been quite the challenge.)

I also found out that I can stop taking my shots entirely, now, by the looks of my ovaries :happydance: (but I'm having a progesterone blood draw done just to be sure and will hear back this afternoon). My poor bruised and pin cushion looking bum will be relieved! I just ordered a refill of my progesterone last night, though :dohh: but oh well, insurance pays for it and it's only $10, so no big deal.

Later today, DH and I are celebrating with a dinner out at a nice delicious looking place we haven't been to before (it will either be a new Indian place or a new Irish place, we haven't decided yet).

On 3/10/14 we have a 2nd u/s scheduled, and the doc said we will see limbs and limb wiggling! After that we will be released to my regular OBGYN.

(Been a while since I've been able to get on and post, since I've been battling labrynthitis this week (esp. in one ear). It's almost totally gone, now, though, yay!)

---

Congrats on the BFP, *Mizuno*!!! :happydance::flower:

FX'd for this cycle, *Bunny*! :dust:

Yay for getting a new RE, *Megan*!

*Postal*, sorry your your Crinone isn't being covered! :x FX'd you win your appeal! :hugs: for the bad PG symptoms you are having!

*Luciola*, I see the lines, congrats on the BFP!!!:happydance::flower:

*Sunshine*, sorry your MIL got breast cancer! :( :hugs: My mom is a two time breast cancer survivor. Sending you prayers for your MIL and family. (Glad your pregnancy is going well, though!)


----------



## cntrygrl

Has anyone had any issues with fluid on their ovaries after finishing their meds? I still have a lot of fluid around my ovaries and hoping this isn't something that will affect the baby.


----------



## bunyhuny

cntrygrl said:


> Has anyone had any issues with fluid on their ovaries after finishing their meds? I still have a lot of fluid around my ovaries and hoping this isn't something that will affect the baby.

Hey girl, some fluid around the ovaries is totally normal and cannot hurt your baby at all. There is always fluid around the ovaries after ovulation, no matter if you're medicated or not. 

What happens is that abdominal ovarian fluid comes from the follicle or follicles after they rupture for ovulation (or are rupture during EC). As the follicles rupture, they release the ova and begin to transform into corpora lutea. As each follicle releases its ovum, it releases the fluid the ovum was floating in. Since you had a stimulated cycle, you had more follicles than normal, so there was more fluid released. It can take a few weeks (or more) for the fluid to fully be absorbed into the body. This is totally normal.

Also, if you have mild OHSS you'll see more fluid than normal and for longer. OHSS can show up in natural cycles or medicated cycles. All that means is that your ovaries are very sensitive and respond to the hCG in your system by releasing extra fluid. This starts at trigger in a medicated cycle, or at implantation in a natural/non-triggered cycle. It's nothing to worry about as long as it doesn't get severe. Severe OHSS generally shows up early, usually by 4 weeks of pregnancy in a triggered cycle, so if you don't have it by now, you're likely not going to get it.

If you have a mild form of OHSS, which could be the case (and again is not a big deal at all!) the fluid will hang around longer. Fluid usually does not fully dissipate until a few weeks after the corpora lutea fully recede, since they are still releasing fluid as long as they are around. (They generally recede by 12-14 weeks.) Again- this is totally normal and cannot affect the baby at all! It's just the ovaries responding a little strangely to the hCG in the system. Once the corpora lutea recede, the ovaries finish their healing process, and the fluid is able to be absorbed back into the body.

So yeah: Fluid is normal. It can't hurt the baby. You're too far along to start getting OHSS now.


----------



## mizuno

Great explanation bunny!
There is so much scary misinformation out there, it's nice to have some scientifically sound reassurance.


----------



## sunshine1217

Congratulations, smalltowngrl!! I bet it's a boy. They said boys have a slower heartbeat and my DS was around 120, too. Your mom is a trooper, if you don't mind me asking what stage bc did she have?

Luciola, good luck on Monday! Will be praying for you. hard to believe and I was the same way, but you're pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## Plex

:hi: everyone - hope u are all well?? 

Im at work at the moment so am sneaking a quick online visit :D

Ive been pretty busy lately so apologies that ive not been keeping up with all the posts.

I really am hoping to get this thread updates up to speed soon - i just havent had the chance!

will try to get online later today. Im sending lots of :hugs: to u all xxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex nice to see you back on here sweetie ;) how have you been?


----------



## PostalMom

Hi plex! You've been missed!
Bunny, how's it going?


----------



## bunyhuny

PostalMom- Hey hun. Thing are going alright. How are you doing? :flow: Tomorrow is my CD8 u/s. I'm so nervous. Last IVF, I got to trigger on CD 9, so tomorrow we will get to find out if I'll do that again. Last cycle we had another u/s on CD6 to see how things were progressing, so there were no surprises on CD8. This time, however, my RE was out if the office on CD6, so no early u/s. I'm so worried that I'll go in tomorrow and the meds won't have worked. Especially since that's what happened when I took Clomid. Every new Clomid/Femara cycle I needed double the meds as the previous cycle (so 2nd cycle I need 10 days at same dose, 3rd cycle I needed 10 days at double the dose, etc.) to get the same results. I hope it's not possible to develop a tollerance for injectables... I'm starting to get some side effects from the meds- very out of it, tired, sore, moody, so I really hope I get to trigger on Tuesday.


----------



## PostalMom

:hugs:Good luck on you u/s. I'm sending you a hug for baby dust


----------



## Luciola

Hi ladies my 10dp5dt beta is very very low at 21.4. I was in tears when I heard the numbers. But my RE is still hopeful , he doubled my progesterone and I need to go in for another b/w on Wednesday. I am mentally prepared for bad news.

I am feeling so down not sure what to think. If you have heard of successful stories with ridiculously low beta, please please let me know...!


----------



## PostalMom

Luciola. Yes I finding stories all over the Internet of betas much lower than yours. Hope you can read this screen shot. Stay positive sweetie. It's not over yet. Stick baby bean stick! Stay away from caffeine too.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-02-24-07-29-47.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny. I don't miss my stims one bit. Lol. Fxd that this is the magic month for you. You are in my thoughts. Stay positive and think about how happy you will be when this long journey turns to a happy ending. As funny as it sounds, I prayed for horrible morning sickness. Because my coworker had it so badly. I prayed I would get ms because it would be worth it. So I wish you tons of ms. Lol. And have some red wine. My ivf coordinator told me. . Be natural. During your stims and lupron, drink every day of you want. Don't get drunk, although I did once. Lol. But she said have a glass of red wine every night. I did. I had one the night of my transfer too. And pretty much every other day after that. I still have some red wine but can't seem to drink more than 3 or 4 sips. I also ate pineapple core for 3 nights. Don't eat the sweet part. Just the core. And my pineapple wasnt ripe. I rested the day of transfer, and walked a bunch the day after. You probably have tried all this. All I know is something worked for me. I wonder how many of us on here with bfp drank and or ate pineapple.


----------



## mizuno

Luciola said:


> Hi ladies my 10dp5dt beta is very very low at 21.4. I was in tears when I heard the numbers. But my RE is still hopeful , he doubled my progesterone and I need to go in for another b/w on Wednesday. I am mentally prepared for bad news.
> 
> I am feeling so down not sure what to think. If you have heard of successful stories with ridiculously low beta, please please let me know...!

Luciola, it's not over yet. I hope your numbers go up on Wednesday. It IS possible! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mizuno

bunyhuny said:


> PostalMom- Hey hun. Thing are going alright. How are you doing? :flow: Tomorrow is my CD8 u/s. I'm so nervous. Last IVF, I got to trigger on CD 9, so tomorrow we will get to find out if I'll do that again. Last cycle we had another u/s on CD6 to see how things were progressing, so there were no surprises on CD8. This time, however, my RE was out if the office on CD6, so no early u/s. I'm so worried that I'll go in tomorrow and the meds won't have worked. Especially since that's what happened when I took Clomid. Every new Clomid/Femara cycle I needed double the meds as the previous cycle (so 2nd cycle I need 10 days at same dose, 3rd cycle I needed 10 days at double the dose, etc.) to get the same results. I hope it's not possible to develop a tollerance for injectables... I'm starting to get some side effects from the meds- very out of it, tired, sore, moody, so I really hope I get to trigger on Tuesday.

Aww, bunny, sorry to hear the stims are affecting you so strongly this time. How did your u/s go? I hope you have your ER soon, so you can start recovering from the stims. Just think about why you are doing all this and it will keep you going. I have to remind myself that this is only temporary every evening I inject fragmin (and every time I look at my ridiculously bruised thighs). 

I don't think you can become tolerant to injectables, it's just that every cycle is different. I hope this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh my gosh, ladies, I have even more follicles than last time. 10 on the right, 15 on the left. All measuring 12-16mm!!! I'll stim tonight and tomorrow, then trigger Wednesday night! One day later this cycle than last, but 7 more follicles! Can't believe it!


----------



## mizuno

bunyhuny said:


> Oh my gosh, ladies, I have even more follicles than last time. 10 on the right, 15 on the left. All measuring 12-16mm!!! I'll stim tonight and tomorrow, then trigger Wednesday night! One day later this cycle than last, but 7 more follicles! Can't believe it!

bunny, those are awesome follicle numbers! :happydance:
don't worry about stimming longer this time - my doc said it's better for the follicles to grow slowly (less of a chance of some being empty follicles).


----------



## bunyhuny

mizuno said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, ladies, I have even more follicles than last time. 10 on the right, 15 on the left. All measuring 12-16mm!!! I'll stim tonight and tomorrow, then trigger Wednesday night! One day later this cycle than last, but 7 more follicles! Can't believe it!
> 
> bunny, those are awesome follicle numbers! :happydance:
> don't worry about stimming longer this time - my doc said it's better for the follicles to grow slowly (less of a chance of some being empty follicles).Click to expand...

That makes sense. We were lucky last time and all the follicles had mature eggs in them. I hope we have the same good luck this time- and maybe they'll be even healthier since they'll have longer to grow. It would be really nice to have lots of embryos to freeze. :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

bunyhuny said:


> Oh my gosh, ladies, I have even more follicles than last time. 10 on the right, 15 on the left. All measuring 12-16mm!!! I'll stim tonight and tomorrow, then trigger Wednesday night! One day later this cycle than last, but 7 more follicles! Can't believe it!

Woohoo! !!!! Yeah!!! That's awesome! !!! I'm so excited for you! ! That's a lot of follies. No wonder your so uncomfortable. You poor thing! Your almost there! ! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Luciola said:


> Hi ladies my 10dp5dt beta is very very low at 21.4. I was in tears when I heard the numbers. But my RE is still hopeful , he doubled my progesterone and I need to go in for another b/w on Wednesday. I am mentally prepared for bad news.
> 
> I am feeling so down not sure what to think. If you have heard of successful stories with ridiculously low beta, please please let me know...!

Luciola, I'm not sure if you were on this thread when I had my first beta but I was bleeding and had a beta of 25 around the same dpt. It sped up after they upped my progesterone. My progesterone was only 16 at the time of my first beta. So please don't lose hope!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

sunshine1217 said:


> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies my 10dp5dt beta is very very low at 21.4. I was in tears when I heard the numbers. But my RE is still hopeful , he doubled my progesterone and I need to go in for another b/w on Wednesday. I am mentally prepared for bad news.
> 
> I am feeling so down not sure what to think. If you have heard of successful stories with ridiculously low beta, please please let me know...!
> 
> Luciola, I'm not sure if you were on this thread when I had my first beta but I was bleeding and had a beta of 25 around the same dpt. It sped up after they upped my progesterone. My progesterone was only 16 at the time of my first beta. So please don't lose hope!!Click to expand...

My progesterone was 3.6 at my first beta (7dp5dt -- moved up a day because I tested early and got my BFP at 6dp5dt), though I was only doing vaginal progesterone, and levels are generally lower using only that method. I started PIO shots that night and continued with the crinone for a couple more weeks before doing the PIO exclusively until 10 weeks. I'm praying that your levels go up, Luciola. :hugs:

Great news about your follies, Buny! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Disneyfan88 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luciola said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies my 10dp5dt beta is very very low at 21.4. I was in tears when I heard the numbers. But my RE is still hopeful , he doubled my progesterone and I need to go in for another b/w on Wednesday. I am mentally prepared for bad news.
> 
> I am feeling so down not sure what to think. If you have heard of successful stories with ridiculously low beta, please please let me know...!
> 
> Luciola, I'm not sure if you were on this thread when I had my first beta but I was bleeding and had a beta of 25 around the same dpt. It sped up after they upped my progesterone. My progesterone was only 16 at the time of my first beta. So please don't lose hope!!Click to expand...
> 
> My progesterone was 3.6 at my first beta (7dp5dt -- moved up a day because I tested early and got my BFP at 6dp5dt), though I was only doing vaginal progesterone, and levels are generally lower using only that method. I started PIO shots that night and continued with the crinone for a couple more weeks before doing the PIO exclusively until 10 weeks. I'm praying that your levels go up, Luciola. :hugs:
> 
> Great news about your follies, Buny! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Oh and let me also add that I never got a positive HPT before the beta. I only went in because I was bleeding, I almost didn't go to my beta.


----------



## Luciola

Bunny I am so happy for you!!! You are doing GREAT so far!!

Sunshine, Disney, thank you so much for your posts... I hope the doubled progesterone can do the trick. Though I have never got progesterone tested, only beta HCG. I am really upset. My hubby "shouted" at me: Don't give up on our babies because they are relying on you!!" I know I am a worrying person. I try to stay positive but I feel that my HPTs are getting lighter... Let's see how Wednesday goes.


----------



## dovkav123

bunyhuny said:


> Oh my gosh, ladies, I have even more follicles than last time. 10 on the right, 15 on the left. All measuring 12-16mm!!! I'll stim tonight and tomorrow, then trigger Wednesday night! One day later this cycle than last, but 7 more follicles! Can't believe it!

Stalking!!!
I am reading the posts and routing for you all!
Bunyhuny, hoping and praying for Wednesday!
I hope you'll get another US before the trigger. We want them to be mature.


----------



## PostalMom

Ladies, they just said on the news that taking acetaminophen during pregnancy causes the baby to have higher rates of ADHD. Thought I'd put that out there because my Dr told me to take it for my cramping. I've been reluctant to do so, but have 4 times. I won't be any more though.


----------



## Disneyfan88

PostalMom said:


> Ladies, they just said on the news that taking acetaminophen during pregnancy causes the baby to have higher rates of ADHD. Thought I'd put that out there because my Dr told me to take it for my cramping. I've been reluctant to do so, but have 4 times. I won't be any more though.

Thanks for posting this. There have been several times (headaches!!) when I wished for Tylenol but refused to take it. I personally don't want to take any medication unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## mizuno

Got my blood results today:

hcg: 598
progesterone: 46

So I am officially pregnant!:happydance:

I hope those are good enough for being 13 days post day 5 ET. I have another test on Thursday and I really hope to see some proper doubling!


----------



## Disneyfan88

mizuno said:


> Got my blood results today:
> 
> hcg: 598
> progesterone: 46
> 
> So I am officially pregnant!:happydance:
> 
> I hope those are good enough for being 13 days post day 5 ET. I have another test on Thursday and I really hope to see some proper doubling!

Wonderful news!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PostalMom

:happydance:Mizuno congratulations! !!!


----------



## cntrygrl

There's an October Bumpkins thread over in first trimester if you ladies want to join :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Congratulations mizuno!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mizuno

cntrygrl said:


> There's an October Bumpkins thread over in first trimester if you ladies want to join :)

cntrygrl - I will join for sure! I just need to be sure this is really happening. I think once I see that heartbeat (hopefully next week), I think I will be able to relax a bit :)


----------



## bunyhuny

mizuno- :happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance:

AFM- Finished my last day of stims this evening. Going in tomorrow for a quick u/s to verify that I'm ready to trigger tomorrow night. I'm trying so hard to be excited and positive, but after last IVF, I'm just so worried about everything this time around. I guess that's to be expected. Any ladies out there who have m/c'd and then gone through another round of IVF soon after? I could use some advice on how to deal with the anxiety.


----------



## Luciola

Congratulations Miz!! I am very happy for you!

I am sorry I have bad news afm. second beta 12dp5dt dropped to 5.1 :(:( so I had a chemical pregnancy this round. We already booked appointment with RE next week discussing next step, we have 2 snow babies left.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Luciola :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

So Sorry Luciola <3


----------



## mizuno

so sorry luciola! :hugs:
I have had 2 chemical pregnancies in the past and according to my doc it's very common and no reason to lose hope. You still have 2 frosties, try to focus on that.


----------



## bunyhuny

Luciola- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry, hun. :cry:

AFM- Just got back from u/s appt. All 25 follicles are now measuring 17mm-22mm. I'll trigger tonight and go in for EC on Friday morning. DH and I are going to get a hotel right by the clinic so that DH's sample doesn't have to go on a 20 minute cab ride across town and we won't have to get up quite so early. We need to arrive by 7:30a. (Yuck.) DH never gives a good sample so early in the morning. I wish EC could be in the afternoon. :/ Still, better to use fresh swimmers than have to unfreeze our (expensively) frozen ones.


----------



## Luciola

Thank you ladies&#8230; Weirdly after these 10 days' emotion roller coaster I am "happy" it is at last the "end". Now sitting here having a glass of red wine :) Still down but I somehow felt like chemical is something I must experience before getting my babies, so be it.

Bunny that's a GRAND number 25! Sending you prayers for them to be mature, all of them! Enjoy - it would be good!!


----------



## PostalMom

Oh Luciola. I'm so so sorry. I'm glad your taking it so well. I look at it kind of like a car. When you turn a car on.. Some cars just turn on right away, some start and then shut off. Some don't start at all. At least yours showed you that it can start. It wants to start. Just keeping cranking it over. My dad's a mechanic. Lol


----------



## PostalMom

Bunny. . Yeah!!!! Trigger time!!! Maybe you and DH can get up super early and do something so he's plenty awake. It doesn't take much anyway. When my DH gave his first sample pre ivf study, the first bit missed the cup. When he told me I couldn't stop laughing. When it was time for the usable sample he didn't miss but said it was hard to do after watching the put an iv In me and leaving me on the table. He was worried about me. How sweet. It's easy to not consider how much pressure it is for them too. I'm am rooting for you! !


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm so sorry, Luciola. :hugs:

Buny - fantastic follicle count!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Luciola sorry and hugs.
Bunny great count!!!


----------



## mizuno

So i got my second hcg number: 1484!!!
It more than doubled!
So I think I can now relax a bit more and say that I'm finally pregnant! :happydance: Now I have to stop obsessing over what could still go wrong and just enjoy this feeling. 

*postal, bunny, lucinda, luciola, plex, disneyfan, cntrygrl, sunshine, megan *and probably some other people I'm forgetting, THANK YOU so much for your support! :hugs: As DH and I didn't tell anyone we're TTC, this was my only outlet and source of support. You guys are great!

To those of you with BFPs, have a happy and healthy 9 months :yellow:
and to those soon-to-have BFPs (because I'm sure you all will) good luck with your cycles! :dust:


----------



## cntrygrl

Mizuno-- Don't stress over lack of symptoms. My BB's currently hurt less and I still don't have any MS at 7 weeks. Baby is growing on track and we got to hear the heartbeat briefly today.


----------



## flagirlie7

Well, it's a boy and a girl for us! Boy has a few minor issues (missing artery in umb cord, minor fluid in a kidney and missing bubble/amnio fluid in belly, which might be coz it's still early)... We are hoping future u/s will clarify and these issues will go away!


----------



## bunyhuny

Heading to bed. Going in for my ER first thing in the morning. I'm so anxious/impatient right now; I don't know how I'm going to sleep. DH and I have to wake up super early so we can get his "sample" collected in time to get it to the clinic before my appt. I'm trying to look at the bright side, though. It may mean an earlier wake-up time for us, but I'm very thankful that our clinic allows for at home collection. It really allows us to keep some of the intimacy of TTC.


----------



## bunyhuny

Please tell me to shut up if I'm totally out of line, but I've got to admit something I've been feeling lately. I am so completely excited about everyone who has gotten their BFP over the last few months, but the pregnancy updates are really starting to get upsetting. I know everyone is super excited, and I know how long everyone has waited for their BFP and how totally amazing it is, but it's really hard for me to read the pregnancy updates everyday. Especially when some days I log into this thread and there are only pregnancy updates for two pages, with no current IVF ladies even talking.

The early updates before people are ready to move over to first tri are totally fine. I am so glad we can all share when we get our BFP and get support through those first betas. But the later updates are just messing with my head and I don't think I can keep reading them. After my m/c this last year, it was hard to even get on BnB, and whenever I see some of you posting about your pregnancies that are several months along, my heart just breaks a bit because it reminds me that DH and I lost our little boy. I would be 29 weeks along now, and I'm not. And my FET failed. And next week we're transferring again.

If the pregnancy posts aren't bothering anyone else, I can always move to another thread or take a break from BnB, but I just had to get my thoughts out there. I really don't want to offend anyone and I'm really sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## mizuno

You're right bunny, that's why I'm out of here as of now.

I just want to offer a possible explanation:
I can see how some girls might feel that they made special friendships with people on here and that these friends would like to be updated on their status. I do wish there was a first trimester thread specifically for people who have had trouble conceiving, as majority of the people on the first trimester boards just can't relate what we've been through. I know my "bitterness" at people who got pregnant by accident or in the first months of trying has not gone away and I don't think it ever will. Perhaps we should start a thread like this?

Anyway, I don't mean to make up excuses, and I do understand how you feel as I had been feeling exactly the same way for 2 1/2 years. 

bunny, good luck with everything and I hope you will be joining us soon on the preggo boards!


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, my apologies, I was about to butt out and unsubscribe out of here, but I know there are a few ladies here that care and wanted to give them an update. Hope you all succeed! 

Bye!


----------



## PostalMom

Well good luck. Hope to see you on the other side. Mizuno, let me know what thread you and the others will be on. I only stayed because of the relationships I felt I had made. I can understand the frustration. And I agree that we need our own thread. Because going some where else seems like. . I got the support and the bfp and now I leaving? Feels wrong. But I guess it's wrong to stay.


----------



## cntrygrl

Buny-- Good Luck with the ER tomorrow. I remember asking the same thing when I first joined. It seemed like everyone was pretty far along in their pregnancies and here I was just starting out with new fertility meds. Hopefully you will be joining us soon :hugs:

Mizuno and PostalMom please let me know if you do start a thread I'd like to join also if that's okay.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I think most of my posts here for several months now have been specifically to answer questions or respond to comments made by the ladies who are going through the IVF or FET processes. I try to be supportive without actually talking about what's currently going on with me. I have no problem bowing out if my being here is hurtful to others, though. Either way, I wish everyone the best. :hugs:

Good luck with your ER, Buny.


----------



## Lucinda7981

cntrygrl, mizuno, and postal please let me know if you guys move to another thread!


----------



## mizuno

hi girls, one last post - I started a thread on the first tri board, if you would like to keep chatting:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2131367-pregnant-after-ivf-thread.html


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bye everyone and best of luck!


----------



## sunshine1217

buny, I simply log onto this thread because I care about what you ladies are going through. You guys have been there for me and I want to be here for you as well. Didn't realize it was making you upset. Good luck with ER!

Luciola, so sorry about your beta. :cry:

Mizuno, That's fantastic news. I will move over to your thread.


----------



## bunyhuny

Last cycle I had 18 follicles and 18 eggs. Today: 25 follicles, only 15 ready, and only 8 eggs. They haven't said if the eggs are even mature or not. Plus, DH's numbers were the worst today they've ever been. We can't do ICSI because last time all our ICSI embies stopped growing by day 2, only IVF embies made it to day 5. I am just totally devastated right now. I am just praying that we get a good report tomorrow. Don't know what I'm going to do if it's more bad news. :cry:


----------



## dovkav123

bunyhuny said:


> Last cycle I had 18 follicles and 18 eggs. Today: 25 follicles, only 15 ready, and only 8 eggs. They haven't said if the eggs are even mature or not. Plus, DH's numbers were the worst today they've ever been. We can't do ICSI because last time all our ICSI embies stopped growing by day 2, only IVF embies made it to day 5. I am just totally devastated right now. I am just praying that we get a good report tomorrow. Don't know what I'm going to do if it's more bad news. :cry:

I am hoping and praying that the outcome will be better than you think. All embies will make it!
My heart goes to you, you had high expectations... 
Do you still have frozen sperm too?
Best of luck tomorrow. 
Only positive thoughs, OK:hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

dovkav123 said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Last cycle I had 18 follicles and 18 eggs. Today: 25 follicles, only 15 ready, and only 8 eggs. They haven't said if the eggs are even mature or not. Plus, DH's numbers were the worst today they've ever been. We can't do ICSI because last time all our ICSI embies stopped growing by day 2, only IVF embies made it to day 5. I am just totally devastated right now. I am just praying that we get a good report tomorrow. Don't know what I'm going to do if it's more bad news. :cry:
> 
> I am hoping and praying that the outcome will be better than you think. All embies will make it!
> My heart goes to you, you had high expectations...
> Do you still have frozen sperm too?
> Best of luck tomorrow.
> Only positive thoughs, OK:hugs:Click to expand...

I asked the embriologist about using one of our frozen samples and she said the freeze/thaw damage that all frozen sperm undergo would make the thawed sample pretty much equal to what we collected today.


----------



## dovkav123

:hugs: I am praying for you


----------



## bunyhuny

Out of 8 eggs, only one fertilized. I am a mess. I don't understand how this could happen. Last cycle we had 18 eggs. 10 IVF, 8 ICSI. The ICSI all dies by day 2 so we went with IVF again this cycle. Last cycle IVF yielded 3 blastocysts from 10 eggs. This cycle we have 8 eggs and at this point, only one embryo. How could this happen????? This is an absolute nightmare. I can't believe this. If the embryo doesn't make it to Monday, that's $9,000 just tossed out the window. I don't understand how this is even possible. We used the exact same protocol as last time. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dovkav123

I am so sorry bunny. :hugs:
Anything I'll say will not make you feel better.
Hang in there. 
I hope and pray This one will grow. I hope you'll transfer it as soon as possible.
Ask for a boss dr. to do it!


----------



## bizzibii

Hey Ladies, 
I am currently back on the " let's get pregnant road " again. Having my second FET'a next Sat. Wishing you all a good luck ;-). will try and catch up with some posts now.


----------



## bunyhuny

Thank, Dov. We spoke to our RE today and she said that if our embryo makes it to tomorrow, the head RE will do the transfer, so that is good news. She also said that she's going to recommend re-thinking ICSI for next cycle if this cycle fails. If so, we'll go with PICSI, since studies show that couples who have total failure with ICSI often do much, much better with PICSI.

We can only stay in the Shengen passport zone until May 9, but RE promised we can fit another fresh cycle into that timeframe if this cycle doesn't work out. She also is having DH start taking some vitamins and antioxidants to help improve quality for next time. If he can get his numbers back up, that would be wonderful.

I am also thinking that if this cycle fails, I will start taking some of my supplements again and maybe my Metformin. RE says Metformin is not beneficial in her experience, but I've ready plenty of other studies that say different. And since I have about 9 months of the stuff stored up at this point, I may just take it anyway.

No embryo updates on Sundays at our clinic, so it looks like we're waiting until tomorrow morning for news. I call in at 9 to see if we'll get to do a transfer. Trying to keep myself occupied today. Need to run some errands, so I guess that's the plan. DH said he'll tag along, so hopefully that will cheer me up.


----------



## bunyhuny

bizzibii said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am currently back on the " let's get pregnant road " again. Having my second FET'a next Sat. Wishing you all a good luck ;-). will try and catch up with some posts now.

Hey bizz. :wave: Good luck with your FET. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## dovkav123

Have you heard about IMSI?
It is better than ICSI. 

https://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/treatments/imsi.html

bizzibii, welcome. Let us know your progress.


----------



## bunyhuny

Our clinic does PICSI, not IMSI. From the studies I've been reading, either one is usually just as good if ICSI doesn't work. :shrug:


----------



## Katielbkr

Bunny your in my prayers! I have been devastated since my ivf fail... So devastated I haven't been able to make myself do my FET. Good luck!


----------



## bunyhuny

Katielbkr said:


> Bunny your in my prayers! I have been devastated since my ivf fail... So devastated I haven't been able to make myself do my FET. Good luck!

Oh hun, I know how awful those negatives are. :hugs: For me, going into a FET cycle helped to heal some of the sadness from my m/c last year. Maybe taking some steps in the FET direction will help to bring you new hope. <3

AFM- This cycle has been so rough, but today went really well. To go from 25 follicles to only one embryo the day after EC was just terrible, but today we got to transfer our tiny little embryo and that just took all the pain away. Our embaby was 8 cells at transfer with absolutely no fragmentation at all. A perfect little 3 day embryo. I am feeling so positive about our chances right now. :dance:


----------



## Luciola

bunyhuny said:


> Katielbkr said:
> 
> 
> Bunny your in my prayers! I have been devastated since my ivf fail... So devastated I haven't been able to make myself do my FET. Good luck!
> 
> Oh hun, I know how awful those negatives are. :hugs: For me, going into a FET cycle helped to heal some of the sadness from my m/c last year. Maybe taking some steps in the FET direction will help to bring you new hope. <3
> 
> AFM- This cycle has been so rough, but today went really well. To go from 25 follicles to only one embryo the day after EC was just terrible, but today we got to transfer our tiny little embryo and that just took all the pain away. Our embaby was 8 cells at transfer with absolutely no fragmentation at all. A perfect little 3 day embryo. I am feeling so positive about our chances right now. :dance:Click to expand...

Bunny it only takes one! I have so much hope on your little embie honey. I feel very positive for you too :)


----------



## Luciola

Hi everyone, we have 2 frozen embryos left and we decided to move forward directly into another natural thaw cycle. From April onwards I will be in a new role at work involving 25% of traveling so March is the only chance before we try again (hope not&#8230;).

Today D4 - started Tamoxifen, Progynova and Baby Aspirin. Transfer estimated on 20th March.

And I also did an "uterus irritation" basically a biopsy of lining and using the catheter to scraping the uterus lining. My RE said it may help although the mechanism of action is unknown. I also got blood draw on "Igg and Igm" antibodies, if they are positive I will be using heparin injection instead of aspirin. I think my RE is making all these changes to make me feel more assured, he thought the main reason of chemical pregnancy is embryo chromosome defects. But ye we are doing everything we can this time, and hope this is our turn.


----------



## bunyhuny

That is great, Luciola. Only a couple weeks away. It's nice when you can go straight into another try. I think even having a chemical is considered somewhat good news because it does mean your blastocysts are hatching on their own and doing what they need to do to initiate implantation. I hope this next FET will be your sticky BFP! 

My doctor put me on Prednisone and Aspirin this cycle to put my mind at ease. No extra testing done, but I guess they'll start testing for other issues if this cycle doesn't turn out positive. Of course, I think I'm going to get my BFP! :winkwink:


----------



## dovkav123

bunny:happydance::dust::dust::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:
I am cheering for your courage and a kicking strong emby!!!

Luciola, we did 5 non med IVFs and we got 3 perfect embryos and none of them took. My RE states we havn't met a healthy one yet, and she wants us to do a medicated IVF. All testing would be waste of money.
I have a gut feeling my uterus doesn't take it.
I asked to do many blood tests, you can see on my siggy. Which luckily all came negative, except my low vit d levels.

Finally, she made a plan for us to increase implantation;
1.heparin or aspirin( I want to do heparin, cos it also does a brilliant job to slow down immunity responce.
2.decepephyl 0.1 on the day 5 of ER. It's HCG shot but stronger.
3. also after ER she inserted seminal fluid to the cervical canal and outside vagina.

Unfortunatly, we couldn't do all those things, cos my embryo was not viable.
You are so lucky to have a smart dr.who is taking action to make your dreams come true.

My hubby is 50y/o. WE want to do sperm dna fragmentation. His counts are super; however we don't know if sperm is healthy.

Does your insurance cover your IVF?
Mine doesn't, so all those little tests we have to pay on our own. My RE still is not very happy about it:wacko:


I wish you tons of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for 2014 baby! YOu will make it!


----------



## bunyhuny

dov- I think doing a medicated IVF is a great idea for you. Only 40% of normal looking day 1 embryos will be able to survive to day 5, and some of those won't even make the cut then. Most embryos under 6 cell at day 3 will not make it, only 6 cell and up have good odds. After the embryo gets to 6-8 cells, the embryo genetics take over- before that it about the egg's makeup. So it isn't until then that they can really even see how well the embryo's dna will do. This is why it's great to have enough embryos that you can grown them to blastocysts- it may not be PGD, but making it to blastocyst stage does show an increased chance of viability. Even then, a perfect blast still only has around a 50% chance of being a BFP. So, it's totally normal to need a couple transfers before you get your positive.

I think that if you had a bunch of eggs retrieved and fertilized, you would have much, much better odds of getting a good embryo and a BFP. Especially because you'd be able to take them to day 5 and see which ones really are the best. Think of it this way- a lot of ladies get 8-12 eggs retrieved in one cycle and only a couple of them turn into a good quality blasts at day 5. It will take you so many non-med cycles to equal that that it's going to seem hopeless- even if it is not. 

Why not just do a medicated cycle to see how it goes? With so many more embryos to choose from, I think you will see a BFP really soon!


----------



## Luciola

Bunny is right - I had 11 fertilized embryos on day 2 and by day 5 there were only 4 left, not looking at the implantation rate, even day 5 blasts with high grades can have chromosome defects - so it implants but dies soon after. I am in a country where PGD is not allowed, so totally playing numbers game here.

My RE is actually skeptical on the immune side of the story, but he did prescribe me baby aspirin. I was pushing for heparin but he said it was a bit of overkill and wanted me to do the antibody tests first. I am seeing him again this Saturday and hoping to push a bit for heparin. But again we do NOT know if this is where the problem lies. 

Dov i m on a quite strict diet as well not sure if it is anti inflammatory - I almost only eat dark leafy greens and fish (I don't really like red meat), I don't know if it helps me in TTC but I definitely feel more healthy!

By the way my hubby is at his most charming age 48 - excellent sperm count but not so good motility & morphology&#8230; I heard that Vit E is very good for male fertility if your significant other hasn't tried yet.


----------



## bunyhuny

I wonder why it is that RE's don't worry much about immune stuff. Maybe we just hear about it and think it's a bigger deal than it actually is? I dunno. I asked my RE about it and though she wouldn't do any tests, she put me on a low dose (5mg) of Prednisone and a low dose (50mg) of aspirin. I personally think that the Prednisone is what I need so I'm really happy she put me on it- but that's just a gut feeling not really based on any evidence...


----------



## dovkav123

buny how are you feeling?
My hubby is against hormones, I hope he'll change his mind soon. 
Luciola, I hope you take multivitamin too, cos you may be low in B-12 and iron.(no meat diet). I do give my hubby high doses of vitE, vitC, zinc and selenium. He loves seeds(pumpkin,sesam, poppyseeds, sunflowerseeds) with honey.He is not drinking alcochol for the whole week now!
I have u/s tomorrow. I'll let you know what we do next


----------



## bunyhuny

Dov- If it is okay to ask- why is your husband is against doing a medicated cycle?


----------



## ababy4us

How's everyone doing?!

So many BFPs! 

I pop in and out a lot I know, I just don't have much to offer until now...

I'm excited to report we are doing a second ICSI in May!!!

Antagonist protocol and I am to start DHEA and CoQ10 immediately. I also got a scolding for stopping my prenantals. 

Anyone here have DOR and do DHEA and see results?


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats Ababy. :flow: May is just around the corner. I haven't done DOR, so no ideas there. And I seem to have a bad reaction to DHEA so I had to stop taking it after a couple days. (Made me real sick and felt like I'd drank too much caffeine, which I'm also semi-allergic to...)

AFM- Tested with a 10iu/mL test today (9dp3dt) and got a BFN. Grumble... I've been emailing my doctor for a couple days trying to find out what the plan will be if this cycle fails and she seems to be ignoring me. If I haven't heard back by Monday, I'm just going to go to the clinic, demand a beta, and sit there until I get an appt. This is ridiculous. 

In other news, I have been digging around the interwebs and have sun info to hand out. I wish I knew all this a week and a half ago!:

The first study is from 2000 and shows that sex in the tww, especially around transfer, aids in implantation: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.full

The next is a doctor talking about seminal fluid and it's positive impact on implantation: https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/...fluid-has-important-role-in-helping-embr.aspx

The third is one of the current IVF textbooks, published last year, that states female orgasm is fine during the tww and, again, brings up the benefit of intercourse within two days of transfer on implantation. (pg 262, bottom left, top right): https://books.google.cz/books?id=Si... female oragasm on implantation rates&f=false


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry for bad news. YOu are not out yet. Little early, right? Hope and pray for you.
THanks so much for the info.
My clinic tells me to behave normal after the transfer.
To aid implantation she did put some seminal fluid into my cervical canal and vagina. Unfortunatly, an egg didn't fertilise so the plan failed.
I walked out right away after ET. They don't offer to lay down for few minutes.
WE had IUI this month again. I had a little spotting after it. 
Waiting for a miracle and 2ww here we come!


----------



## bunyhuny

LADIES! I have MAJOR news!!

*DH may be getting a new job WITH 3 CYCLES of IVF INSURANCE!!! *

He applied for this job a few months ago, went through about 20 hours of interviews, and at the end the company said they really want him but couldn't afford him. (They're a pretty new company on a tight budget.) He was so bummed out because this is a job he really, really wanted. Well, he just got an e-mail from that company's HR department saying that they think they've found a way to pay him what he's worth! If all goes well we'll be moving to NYC as soon as we're done here in Prague. So even if I don't get pregnant this next cycle- we'll be able to get a home again (I don't care if it has to be a rental!) and even be able to do IVF for the same price we're paying currently- maybe even less! And no more traveling to Prague. All with enough of a raise for DH to cover the higher cost of living in NYC!

I am so, so, so, so hoping that this offer goes through. If all goes well, DH will start his new job on May 12!!!

Omg ladies- my prayers may have finally been answered!


----------



## bunyhuny

dov- How did your IUI go and when will you be testing? I am sending lots and lots of good thoughts your way! <3


----------



## bizzibii

Buny- thats great news. Fingers crossed it all goes well 

As for me . I got a faint line this morning ( I am 6D5DT). Trigger should be out of my system by now but I have been down that road before so... I am not letting myself be too excited. In fact I am prepared for another failure :-/


----------



## bunyhuny

bizzibii- Trigger should definitely be out by now, yeah? You're, what 13 days after trigger? Sounds like a bfp to me! :happydance: I say maybe let yourself be at least a little excited. :winkwink: When do you go in for beta?

AFM- Just got back from RE. BFN confirmed by yesterday's beta. Been told to stay on progesterone, estrogen, prednisone, aspirin, and supplements, as we'll be going into another fresh cycle very soon. RE said my ovaries look completely healed already! Definitely not the norm- guess my body is just ready to go. :thumbup: DH and I go back next Wednesday to have my ovaries checked once more to verify that they're ready and then I'll stop progesterone/estrogen. Might be starting stims as early as next weekend!


----------



## dovkav123

bunyhuny said:


> dov- How did your IUI go and when will you be testing? I am sending lots and lots of good thoughts your way! <3

It went well except minor bleeding after IUI.
I am 4dpo. I had 23mm follicle during IUI, 12mm uterine lining, My dr. used a tubal catheter, cos it's very flexible and thin. I felt a cramp during the procedure. Dr.told me that bleeding it is normal. I did have a drop of blood an hour later and I had in the evening brown spotting too.
I didn't bleed last month.
I am testing around 24th at home.
Praying and hoping for a good outcome.

Bunny! Our prayers were listened and blessed! I am so happy for your good news! :happydance:
I am afraid you should rest a month or two. Try your IVF in NYC. There are Really really good clinics out there. YOur hubby's sperm will have time to improve. He needs another 2 months of antioxidants.
Can you use insurance right away in May?

bizzi, hey girl! Congrats! Praying for a super sticky bean:dust:


----------



## bizzibii

Bunny - i will keep my fingers crossed for you ... 

Dov - 24th is just around the corner. Hope its the happy one for you  

At my clinic they don't do Beta's . They just ask you to to take a home pregnancy test and call them with the results. I have been spotting brown since the transfer so although the test still says YES, I am not keeping my hopes up. I had two pregnancies in the past which both ended in miscarriage and they both started the same. And on both occasions I convinced myself spotting is normal... ,


----------



## bunyhuny

Dov- Definitely listen to your doctor about the spotting. It just happens sometimes. My first IVF cycle I had spotting at transfer and still got pregnant. I am sure it is the same for IUI. I'm keeping my FX'd that this is your cycle! It sounds like you had a perfect follicles and a nice thick uterine lining. :happydance:

bizzibii- I had spotting with my m/c cycle as well, so I can totally understand that it is freaking you out! :hugs: Will your clinic do anything to diagnose why it's happening? Could it be your progesterone is low? Some women have to take multiple forms of it to get enough. :hugs: Just whatever you do, don't decrease any of your meds. I had to leave Prague because I was out of passport days here, so I went to the UK for a while before heading back to the US. My bleeding had continued, so I went to see an RE there and they said the reason I was bleeding was my progesterone dose was too high and to start weaning off of it immediately. They said they couldn't do a blood test for it because I was using suppositories, but they just knew. (I was 8w?d at the time.) I started weaning off and then miscarried! I actually blame the change in meds for my m/c, not the bleeding! I think my progesterone was already too low and that RE told me the opposite of what I needed to do. 

AFM- I know it will be a back to back cycle, but I am so happy with my RE's decision to have us do another cycle now. I don't know why, but I am feeling so healthy! The healthiest I have felt in years! And DH seems like he's feeling so much better as well. Plus, spring is my favorite time of year, and the weather is just beautiful here in Prague. I just have this feeling that an IVF cycle now is a really really good idea. And I feel like my body is really ready for it for the first time! I've never felt this good about starting a new cycle- not even with my first IVF. Plus, we have found the next apartment we'll be staying in. It is in the perfect neighborhood, and only a 12 minute bus ride to the clinic! (Our current apartment is a 40 minute ride.) I don't know- I'm just feeling so, so, so good right now. I want to take advantage of that feeling!

I did do a lot of research to make sure that back to back cycles are okay, and everything I can get my hands on says that they are totally fine as long as everything has healed up. (RE has made sure I have.) There are several studies that even say that women who don't ovulate on their own often do better with back to back cycles, because it allows the body to follow a natural rhythm and this is healthier that going back into another annovulatory cycle which can cause damage to the ovaries. 

I really wonder if my back to back FET/IVF is why I'm feeling so healthy??? If so, I imagine I'm going to feel absolutely amazing after another cycle!! And with as much weight as I've lost, maybe I'll even start ovulating again on my own soon. A girl can dream, yeah?


----------



## dovkav123

I do enjoy this beautiful Spring in Germany. I take sun baths 30 min a day. I need to get VITD. The trees are blooming, the blossoms smell so wonderful. I am lucky I don't have allergies. We didn't have snow this year, so I am enjoying white hills now!!:flower:
You have a gut feeling and go for it. Sending you bessings. You gonna nail that one!!!


----------



## Allika

The Place we did IVF is looking for participants with failed IVFs. They cover the IVF as well as meds for participating patients:

https://www.hfi-ivf.com/blog/2014/03/hfi-participates-clinical-trials-new-ivf-treatment/


----------



## Luciola

Sorry I haven't been here for a while. Bunny I saw your signature - did you say that you have 19 fertilised embryos?!!! You are a STAR! 
Dov, I hope you are doing great! I love spring in Europe too :)

AFM, I am tiny bit and extremely cautiously pregnant. My first two betas were good now waiting for the first sono only at the end of April. Things I did differently are: taking baby aspirin, having had an uterus scraping, had sex the night before transfer (no-O though I was too stressed).


----------



## sekky

Congrats luciola. A healthy and happy 9 months to you.


----------



## dovkav123

Luciola said:


> Sorry I haven't been here for a while. Bunny I saw your signature - did you say that you have 19 fertilised embryos?!!! You are a STAR!
> Dov, I hope you are doing great! I love spring in Europe too :)
> 
> AFM, I am tiny bit and extremely cautiously pregnant. My first two betas were good now waiting for the first sono only at the end of April. Things I did differently are: taking baby aspirin, having had an uterus scraping, had sex the night before transfer (no-O though I was too stressed).

Thank you Luciola! :happydance::happydance::happydance: for your BFP.
What a briliant news! May I ask some questions?
1. when did you start your baby aspirin?
2. Uterus scraping, did your dr. dialated your cervics?
3. What is your hubby's motility and morfology?

I did my 2 IUI's and got no luck. 
We did a sperm dna fragm test and results will be in 2-4 weeks.
This month we'll do a natural cycle IVF w/o meds.
My hubby's SA in 9 months (9 tests)one morfology test was 19% we TTC'ed naturally, a month ago it was 20%- IUI #2. Other tests his morf was only 5% Motility is always stabe about 30%, the counts are high.

Now I was impressed that his morfology went up to 20%, so I decided to jump and do IVF.
however, last week during dna sperm analysis his morfology dropped to 5% again. I feel crushed and cheated. I did my HCG shot yesterday and ER is tomorrow. I could cancel IVF and do another IUI. 
He did reduce his alchohol and quit his caffeine. Should we wait for another month for IVF. Should we wait for a dna test results?
Thank you for advice.

Bunny, how are you doing?


----------



## dovkav123

Bunny, I can see on your siggy you have 2 perfect embryos on board!
and 4 frosties!:happydance::happydance:
Can't wait for your update! I am sure you are at home now.
I transfered my 3dt 8 B embryo too. My ODT is on Easter.

sending you preggo vibes and good thoughts!


----------



## dovkav123

I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period.

My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.

My digital test display pregnant is gone now, so I took a regular one.
I just need to look at it every day to beleave it!

My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.

I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon. 
It will be on the right time in the right palce...


----------



## ababy4us

This thread has gone cold...

How is everyone doing?


----------



## dovkav123

Luciola, congrats on your baby's heartbeat! Wonderful news!

I have had all those cramps, twinges, needles, tickles since my ET. I coudn't sleep at night. Now everything calmed down, I sleep like a baby and my cramps are minimum. Wednesday is my 2nd beta.
Praying for a sticky beautiful beans:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Plex

Hi everyone :) 

I thought id jump back in to see how you are all doing but its gone quiet :(

Bunny - OMG :cry: im so very sorry to read your signature hun :hugs: I have no words im just keeping you in my prayers xxx


----------

